# Supernatural



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 26, 2007)

Supernatural is an American cult dramatic television series regarding the paranormal, filmed in Vancouver, Canada, that debuted on September 13, 2005 on the WB, and is now part of The CW's lineup. 

The second season premiered on September 28, 2006, and the third season premiered on October 4, 2007. Supernatural returned on April 24 2008 after the writers strike. On March 3, 2008, the CW announced the pickup of the show for a fourth season.

The show follows brothers Sam Winchester and Dean Winchester, played by Jared Padalecki and Jensen Ackles respectively, who travel across the country in a black 1967 Chevy Impala investigating and combating paranormal events and other unexplained occurrences, many of them based on American urban legends and folklore, as well as classic supernatural creatures such as vampires, werewolves, and ghosts.
Eric Kripke, the show's creator, cites Neil Gaiman's The Sandman and American Gods as influences on Supernatural, along with American Werewolf in London and Joseph Campbell's The Hero's Journey.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

*FANGIRLS*   

This show overflows with fanservice and win.


----------



## dmhs (Jan 26, 2007)

what is it about?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

Take note of first two in Series Case summary, featuring ultimate brand of secks @ hottest pair of brothers in any series. Ever. :3


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 26, 2007)

the show is a lot better than it looks and the second season is so freakin awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Take note of first two in Series Case summary, featuring ultimate brand of secks @ hottest pair of brothers in any series. Ever. :3


That was disturbing on multiple levels. :S

I like this show, anyway. It's better than all the other crappy reality shows out there. Nice supernatural shit. Like demons, and ghosts, spirits, and hot brothers. 

MMM so hot.


----------



## Iria (Jan 26, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> hot brothers.
> 
> MMM so hot.



agrees with this.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That was disturbing on multiple levels. :S



WHY  



> I like this show, anyway. It's better than all the other crappy reality shows out there. Nice supernatural shit. Like demons, and ghosts, spirits, and hot brothers.
> 
> MMM so hot.



Sam > Dean in essentially every aspect. Try to refute it and die.


----------



## Gene (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought last nights episode was really good.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But did they have to kill Ron? T_T


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 26, 2007)

Thursdays is truly the day for me.  You have a good episode of Smallville, and then a even better episode of Supernatural right after it. I need to order the first season because it is really a must have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2007)

Iria said:


> agrees with this.


Who's hotter, Dean or Sam?!?!?! 



Kagakusha said:


> WHY
> 
> 
> 
> Sam > Dean in essentially every aspect. Try to refute it and die.


Because they never had sex, and you're insinuating--albeit probably accidentally--that they are gay together.

But Sam is a little.... you know.


----------



## Iria (Jan 26, 2007)

Sam is taller and more studious and I dig that very much!

But Dean has that whole "quick quips" rebel thing going.

Ahh! Can't I have both?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who's hotter, Dean or Sam?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Because they never had sex, and you're insinuating--albeit probably accidentally--that they are gay together.
> ...



'Twas no accident, lardass.  :3
I can pinpoint at least a dozen Dean x Sam fanservice moments there.
The feeling's akin to Uchihacest, really. 
And don't mock my Sammy's emotional prowess!  



Iria said:


> Sam is taller and more studious and I dig that very much!
> 
> But Dean has that whole "quick quips" rebel thing going.
> 
> Ahh! Can't I have both?



Yes you can! 
But, remember that scene when Sam came out of the shower, with nothing but a towel on? Come ON!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2007)

Iria said:


> Sam is taller and more studious and I dig that very much!
> 
> But Dean has that whole "quick quips" rebel thing going.
> 
> Ahh! Can't I have both?


I'm sure you could seduce both of them. But, you would have to choose, eventually. Unless you're just going to use them and throw them in the gutter! 


Kagakusha said:


> 'Twas no accident, lardass.  :3
> I can pinpoint at least a dozen Dean x Sam fanservice moments there.
> The feeling's akin to Uchihacest, really.
> And don't mock my Sammy's emotional prowess!


How dare you call me a lardass. How dare you! 

Sam is gay. I heard it on the internet.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 26, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How dare you call me a lardass. How dare you!
> 
> Sam is gay. I heard it on the internet.



Terms of endearment. ^___________________^

If Sam's gay, I'm straight.  

@Twilight: my sincerest apologies for tainting your thread. I'll stop if it's uncomfortable. XD


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 26, 2007)

I've only started watching with this season and only because my remote is broken and any other channel I'd prefer to watch is over a dozen clicks away. It's a great series, though I find the episode's more interesting than the protagonist's themselves. What I really like about it is how much of a science/sub-culture they've reduced the supernatural to, it really gives you the impression that what the brothers do is something anyone could do with the right resources/mindset (though I guess that was somewhat disproven Thursday) and that there's really nothing special about them versus anyone else save for understanding.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

I love this show. Definitely one of the most underrated shows out there. I'm surprised how low the ratings were during the first season. Shyt was lower than Smallville and it almost got the axe.  

So far they've dealt with zombies, a virus outbreak, demons, vengeful ghost/spirits, hook man, shape shifter, vampires, other hunters like themselves, strange bugs and some other shyt. All we need now is werewolves  And now they have the FBI on their tails. Good shyt this show is.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 27, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> I love this show. Definitely one of the most underrated shows out there. I'm surprised how low the ratings were during the first season. Shyt was lower than Smallville and it almost got the axe.
> 
> So far they've dealt with zombies, a virus outbreak, demons, vengeful ghost/spirits, hook man, shape shifter, vampires, other hunters like themselves, strange bugs and some other shyt. All we need now is werewolves  And now they have the FBI on their tails. Good shyt this show is.



I didn't know the ratings was struggling like that.  Was it before they moved to thursdays or after?  Anyway, it dodged the bullet and I hope it is renewed for a third season.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 27, 2007)

Huh, I thought that it had been on longer than two seasons, and that it couldn't compare with Smallville after its fourth season ? That is just a little disturbing; hopefully the show can acquire a strong enough cult status, if not outright higher ratings, to keep it around another season or two.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 27, 2007)

This show is so overlooked. It kicks ass and is original. The little hidden jokes are hilarious!! Definitely better than Smallville and anyother "monsters and ghost" shows we've seen in the past (Buffy the Vampire Slayer).


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 27, 2007)

AGREEED!!!!!!!!


Man last night's episode was so bawwwwwwwdeedlou beepbop

(Cool electric guitar sounds)




one of the coolest episodes probably my second favorite to the first season finale


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> I didn't know the ratings was struggling like that.  Was it before they moved to thursdays or after?  Anyway, it dodged the bullet and I hope it is renewed for a third season.



I'm pretty sure it was before and after the change. I know a petition, to save the show, started up towards the end of season 1 after the move to Thursday.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

It's one of my favorite shows 

Is it still running? ^^;;


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> It's one of my favorite shows
> 
> Is it still running? ^^;;



Oh yah it's still running. Hopefully it runs for another 2-3 seasons.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

Okay.. last episode I watched was about um..
Not sure.. but it's at least 3 episodes after HE dies.

So.. where am I?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 27, 2007)

what do you mean?
was the last episode you watched  " Simon said " ?

Simon said is the 5th episode of the 2 season

there has been 7 episodes since then


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 27, 2007)

hoonie ♥ said:


> Okay.. last episode I watched was about um..
> Not sure.. but it's at least 3 episodes after HE dies.
> 
> So.. where am I?



Link removed

should let you know, provided you remember something about the episode.

And if the ratings information is to be believed then all I can say is "ouch".


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess it's Everybody loves a clown. :S


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought the 1st season on dvd the day it came out. Haven't been able to watch much of the 2nd season since they changed my hours at work. But  could Sam be any more of a whiny bitch. It's almost like watching One Tree Hill with him. But Dean rules. Not quite Heroes, but it's close for me.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 28, 2007)

NEREVAR MOONANDSTAR said:


> I bought the 1st season on dvd the day it came out. Haven't been able to watch much of the 2nd season since they changed my hours at work. But  could Sam be any more of a whiny bitch. It's almost like watching One Tree Hill with him. But Dean rules. Not quite Heroes, but it's close for me.



Sam kinda toughens up in the 2nd season. In the latest episode he was bad ass  . Dean on the other hand is still Dean  .

Another thing I love about the show besides the whole hunting down of supernatural beings and whatnot. Is that freakin' car.  That thing is just bad ass.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jan 28, 2007)

me too, another thing i love is the music I mean c'mon it's just freakin insane they choose so many great songs


^'s right Sam toughens up in season 2

I thought the last 2 episodes were really cool


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jan 28, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Sam kinda toughens up in the 2nd season. In the latest episode he was bad ass  . Dean on the other hand is still Dean  .
> 
> Another thing I love about the show besides the whole hunting down of supernatural beings and whatnot. Is that freakin' car.  That thing is just bad ass.



Yes the car is definitely most bad ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2007)

I love the music they put on the show. It's so fitting. I'm usually not one for the older stuff like that, but it's pretty bad-ass in context.

The car is awesome, too. I wish I was cool enough to have one.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Feb 6, 2007)

last episode was " Houses of The Holy "

was pretty good


----------



## BrokenDreams (Feb 6, 2007)

Dean is so hot XD

I like the plot in general too.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 9, 2007)

I love this show, great plot, hot actors and much more <3


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 9, 2007)

Last night's episode ?

Seemed a bit odd that they never considered protecting themselves from possession. Kind of makes them look like newbies, which I guess they are when compared to their father's generation.

I like how the arbitrary hunter ended up basically running things and saving the day. It's just refreshing when every once in a while the hero looks lost and in over their head. 

And, of course, you have to wonder what Jo's going to do with that tidbit she was given, though I'm willing to wait until season's end. It's really a bit hard to predict how she's going to react.

Next week's episode's preview was just a bit too surreal in light of, well, every other episode of the season.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 16, 2007)

Bump ....


What a great twist in last night's episode.  

And hell yah !!!! Next week we finally get ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Werewolves !!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2007)

It's back?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep.



Edit: Last night's episode isn't up yet


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 19, 2007)

So the last two episodes were great
they were 

Tall tales, Roadkill


Tall tales was so funny
and now it awesome that they will have someone coming after them the whole time

That prankster is awesome


----------



## Gene (Apr 19, 2007)

Anybody know the name of the hot brunette who appeared in today's episode?


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 19, 2007)

Good episode today ^^ Hot brunette


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 20, 2007)

You guys catch Dean's imitation of Bruce Willis & quoting a line from Die Hard  

As for the brunette chick. imdb.com & tv.com don't have her name up. But they do have the name of the blonde chick.


----------



## JayG (Apr 21, 2007)

Jason Eckles is SOOOO much better in Supernatural than in Smallville. 

I'm hoping that Supernatural goes to HD-DVD or Blu-Ray before I buy season 1. It is awesome though, and honestly, I find Supernatural much more enjoyable than Smallville nowadays.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 22, 2007)

i watch supernatural every week. it kinda reminds me of yu yu hakusho(my fav anime) so i like it.those guys are kinda like spirit detectives. good shit.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 24, 2007)

I wish they would lower the price for season 1
I'm thinking about getting it for my birthday
so I really liked the movie episode it was freaking funny


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2007)

I got in to supernatural because of my sis. I know the only reason she watches is because of the guys.


----------



## JayG (Apr 28, 2007)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> I wish they would lower the price for season 1
> I'm thinking about getting it for my birthday
> so I really liked the movie episode it was freaking funny




Target was selling it this week for $22.99. That's a really good price.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 28, 2007)

Did anybody watch the latest one about the prison nurse?

.. or was it a re-run?


----------



## Gene (Apr 28, 2007)

That was a new episode.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 28, 2007)

It wasn't that scary was it? :/

When Dean was talking about his perfect escape plan, I couldn't help but think PRISON BREAK! XD


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah it wasn't that scary. I found the previous episode a little scarier(the movie episode).

I felt sorry for that fat prison guy who died in the nurse's office. Just when he was getting cool they killed him off. D:


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

Tiny? That guy was cool. =<

Scariest episode is the asylum one, don't you agree? XD


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't remember that one too well. The scariest one I can remember is that one with the creepy southern family who kidnaps people and then hunts them down later (like in The Most Dangerous Game xD).


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, snap. I remember that one. ><

There wasn't anything Supernatural about that right?

Oh, well.. the spearing was.. o.o


----------



## Saya (Apr 29, 2007)

I used to watch this show.
But I forgot what channel and what time.

HAY HOON :>


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

Thursday at 9 on WB.. or whatever they call it now.

Hey Airi~ ^^
Lovely name~


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't remember anything supernatural in that episode. But I think thats why I found it so creepy. The family was human yet they were doing some pretty sick stuff. o.o


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

One of the earlier ones were pretty creepy. The boy and the lake one.. do you remember that? XD


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

I sorta remember that one. I remember the mom being hot. The rest is kinda fuzzy. Doesn't the little boy's friend die or something then he starts killing the people who killed him. The boy's power was water or something. I think the dad died at the end as well.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

Yah, but the scary part is when the boy emerges from the water.


..


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 29, 2007)

offtopic:
Does anyone know why Dean is always eating and Sam never eats? Do you think it has something to do with the plot?


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2007)

@ hoon - Yeah, I don't remember that part at all. xD

@ Snipe - I'm pretty they both eat. They just show Dean eating more because its more funnier maybe?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Apr 29, 2007)

To convey the fact that Dean is a carefree and laid-back guy? :S

I don't think it has anything to do with the plot.


----------



## Gene (May 3, 2007)

Tonights episode was better than I thought it would be. Though the way that genie guy fueled himself was really creepy. DD:

Next episode seems to be part one of a two parter which will conclude the season.


----------



## General Mustang (May 3, 2007)

Awesome episode, I gotta say. I thought it wasn't going to be that great.

Next episode seems very interesting, from the preview....did Sam like die in it? I can't wait to find out


----------



## Hat Hair (May 3, 2007)

Plot's been done before, but I was impressed that they managed to slowly build up to this, which made it ultimately more meaningful than the execution of the similar plots. I particularly enjoyed the newspaper clippings as it was such a slap in the face to Dean who took issue with how meaningless the acts seemed to be, there was really nothing that could be said to enhance the scene. Oh, and when Dean is mowing the lawn, like a normal person, hilarious.

This, along with Smallville, was a pretty good night.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 7, 2007)

Yah, it was pretty awesome. I didn't expect that kind of ending.


..

What was Dean's wife's name again?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 8, 2007)

I loved how they did the recent episode. Really enjoyable and sad. Makes me wonder if I was stuck in a situation like that, what would I have chosen? Would I even be able to recognize that it was a fantasy like Dean did?


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 8, 2007)

invented ♥ said:


> What was Dean's wife's name again?


Ooh, someone's getting inventive... 

Oh, her name's Carmen, I believe. Where in the world is Carmen...

Anyways, that episode was brilliant. I knew djinns had the power to grant wishes but man, this was a different kind of genie. More like a demonic being if you ask me. But the way he is able to make his victims experience their deepest desires like that, that is amazing yet scary stuff. I would've been stuck in the same situation as Dean when making that decision. Hard stuff. So far, this is my favorite episode of the series, followed by the Bloody Mary one. Then somewhere along the way is the wolf-girl episode. Mmm, Emmanuelle Vaugier...

"Bitch..." 
"W-what, what'd you call me a bitch for...? "

lol... Next week looks great. Two-parter finale, w00t!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 8, 2007)

Haha, I laughed at that part.

"You're supposed to say, "jerk." .. Nevermind."



QBnoYouko said:


> Ooh, someone's getting inventive...


Who's getting what now?


----------



## Gene (May 10, 2007)

I thought the black guy was gonna die first when that little kid appeared at the beginning. xD

So Sam's dead now and the end of the world is approaching. Next episode is gonna be sweet.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

First 24 and now this.  There is no way Sam is dead, I don't even care.  Dean has to find a way to bring him back from the dead or something


----------



## Hikaru (May 11, 2007)

That was an awesome esp, people's ability is so hax like sending image into people's minds and stopping people's heart...


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 11, 2007)

Watching this when you're already sad is no good.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2007)

Damn, great first part. Too bad the others are like, dead. I really liked that guy who could place images into people's mind. And Sam literally got stabbed in the back. Poor guy. He can't be dead though. I've already learn that much from Prison Break. Finale looks freakin' awesome.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 11, 2007)

Yah, especially that huge demon. I mean.. wtf is up with that shit? XD;


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2007)

Is this show really good? Thinking of picking up the season 1 box.


----------



## Hikaru (May 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is this show really good? Thinking of picking up the season 1 box.



It's well worth the money, it's one of the best new series I have seen in a long time.



So anyone want to take a stab at how their mom knows the demon?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 11, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> So anyone want to take a stab at how their mom knows the demon?



Sure ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I notice the demon said how he wanted Sam to be this generation's leader. I'm thinking the mother was also a candidate for the previous generation. But somehow she broke free and never leads hell's army. 

Or ...

They were lovers.  She later gave birth to half-demon/half-human son named 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Inuyasha 




Seriously though. The other option is that she might be a demon herself. The blood thing he does to Sam. Might be a way ensure that Sam becomes a full demon and not some half ass.


----------



## Shinji (May 12, 2007)

I love this show, Dean is a fucken pimp; i love that guy.

Too bad the season ends next ep. 

So that one dude who stabbed Sam is now going to be the leader of hells army?


----------



## math2021 (May 12, 2007)

the show is so awsome that it seams like its realy real.
whats best about it is its not on the sifi channel and it doesnt have cheesey special effects.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Cool, i'm ordering the boxset on monday


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cool, i'm ordering the boxset on monday



Like you should Crazy.  As much as I love Smallville, Supernatural is clearly better to me.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 12, 2007)

My friends say Supernatural is really boring. But.. I don't know.. I like it.
Why don't you watch a couple of episodes before buying the boxset.. that is, if you don't want to feel like you've wasted your money.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 12, 2007)

Is it just me or did every black guy that came on the show turned out to be the bad guy???????? I mean here I thought they were going to go with the cliche "black guy dies first"(wonders off first and almost got killed) move. But yea, last episode=AWESOME!


----------



## Shinji (May 12, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Is it just me or did every black guy that came on the show turned out to be the bad guy???????? I mean here I thought they were going to go with the cliche "black guy dies first"(wonders off first and almost got killed) move. But yea, last episode=AWESOME!



LMAO I was going to say that lol... first it was the other hunter guy and now this new guy is going to lead hell. I was thinking the black guy was going to die first. And I would have never expected that one chick to be killing everyone by controlling demons.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 12, 2007)

I can only think of one black guy who doesn't turn. It's the Marine that helps the brothers out in the episode where some bacterial breaks out. Turning all the town's people in to raving lunatics. Unfortunately, like all blacks in horror flicks. He bit the dust at the end 

As for the Army dude in the latest episode. Sure he stabbed Sam   But he still has somewhat of a mind of a good guy. He did say once he got closer to the yellow eyed demon. He'd kill it. Hopefully that wasn't all talk just to have Sam lower his guards


----------



## Shinji (May 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cool, i'm ordering the boxset on monday


You should order it crazy ^^, each episode is original and gives you the wtf? factor all the time. Dean and Sam are great characters. 

I've seen all the episodes and I think I'm going to buy the box set now lol.


----------



## JayG (May 13, 2007)

Voodoo Tatum will quarterback Hell's Army


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Sesshomaru Uchiha said:


> You should order it crazy ^^, each episode is original and gives you the wtf? factor all the time. Dean and Sam are great characters.
> 
> I've seen all the episodes and I think I'm going to buy the box set now lol.



Yeah it looks like a series ima enjoy


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

Its good to find out why jessica was killed.

Dean will definately kill the black dude eventually.


----------



## Shinji (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Its good to find out why jessica was killed.
> 
> * Dean will definately kill the black dude eventually.*



Its not going to be this season though.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

So who thinks deans lil bro is going to die?


----------



## Shinji (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> So who thinks deans lil bro is going to die?


not a chance lol, so the story would go as Dean as the lone survivor going around getting laid and killing demons, and revenging Sam. 

They need both of them.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

OK ordered boxset one


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

I bet one more season is all thats left.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 16, 2007)

^ I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Well CW renewed Supernatural, Smallville, One Tree Hill, The Game, and Girlfriends for another season.  Veronica Mars and All Of Us is terminated and Everybody Hates Chris been renewed.


----------



## i luv blue (May 16, 2007)

oh yeah.i used to watch it but then i stoped.what has happen so far in the new season?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 16, 2007)

What do you mean by "renewed?"


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

What you mean?  There will be another season and it was confirmed.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 16, 2007)

Oh.. why? >_>

Supernatural would be so nice if it ended with this season.


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

its gonna end with one or two more seasons after the this seasons finale.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Hell no.  They have to kill the demon who killed their mother, forced the pops to sacrifice his life, and killed Sam's girlfriend. I'm very bias about Sam current situation so I won't mention that.  There is no way this season could end right now without justice being served.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 17, 2007)

YOU TELL EM!
ARGHHHHHHHH!
Freaking badass episode though eh didn't like that one part eh.
don't want to spoil it


----------



## Alucard (May 17, 2007)

hell yeah i would like for them to renew supernatural for at least 2 more seasons


----------



## fennixfire (May 17, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> But, remember that scene when Sam came out of the shower, with nothing but a towel on? Come ON!


 
*gasp* Which episode was that???


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 17, 2007)

so the season finale comes on tonight.
I got the first season on dvd,dvd!
and I suggest you get it.


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2007)

Two season finales tonight.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

*Crosses my fingers that both of the Winchester's brothers end up alive after tonight's episode.*


----------



## Shinji (May 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> *Crosses my fingers that both of the Winchester's brothers end up alive after tonight's episode.*



lol I wouldn't worry, I don't see how they could kill Sam and Dean, they complete each other lol. Maybe if they put that cute hunter chick that likes Dean, and have her and Dean be the main characters lol.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 17, 2007)

OMG, that blonde!?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

That was an awesome episode! I mean all the shit that happened was crazy! Dean's trade, an army released, and possibly not the same Sam that's back! And oh, Jake's powers grew quickly. I really thought he was going to make her kill herself. That would've been fucked up. Next season is fire!


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

isnt the army released unreleased now due to the gate being closed and the demon being killed.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Based on that bullshit deal Dean did, we now know that this show will last one more season.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

hmm i wasnt paying attention till like 15 -20 minutes into the show. Did he trade his soul for deans life?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> isnt the army released unreleased now due to the gate being closed and the demon being killed.



No, they got out before the door was closed. The door was closed so that no more would be released.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

eh well if deans doomed to die in the next season(s) they will be fail unless he gets out of his agreement he made.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2007)

Yea, but I can't see no other way that Sam could've come back alive. And I mean, like it was said before, the show won't be great if it's not the two of them.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

So I have a question why did their dad appear at the end and then eventually disappear. is their father in hell?


----------



## Gene (May 18, 2007)

He returned from hell since the gates were open. Then Dean and Sam assumed he went to heaven when a bright aura was surrounding him when he disappeared.


----------



## Hikaru (May 18, 2007)

Pretty good but I like last week's esp better.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 18, 2007)

OMG how awesomeness was that?
please tell me.
"well that was the most awesomeness awesome ever"
I was like "Carry on my wayward son,dadadadadada!"
"bum,bum,ba,da"
I was like what the hezeckles just happened?
So that by far was my favorite episode of the season.
That part where the bullet came out of the gun in slow-mo was so badass.And freaking they got the other guy and he deserved it stabbing somone in the back then running away when you were defeated so shameful.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 18, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Based on that bullshit deal Dean did, we now know that this show will last one more season.



That's what I thought too when I heard the terms of the deal.  But I'm willing to bet that he'll break the deal somehow. Hell, they can always go hunting for the demon he broke the deal with. After seeing how fast Jake's powers grew. Sam might become powerful enough to bitchslap that deal & the demon who brokered it.  

Let's see, Ava had the powers to summon demons to do her bitchy work. Jake had the power to make Ellen his bitch. If Sam plays his cards right. He might get a mixture of both.  

............................

I'm glad the boys got their revenge. The one who made it all possible for them to get it was the YED himself. The dude set himself up. I understand why he kept the gun because it's the key to Hell's gate. But why keep the last & only bullet that can kill anything. Baka!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2007)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know the Supernatural Fanclub is open!


----------



## Alucard (May 20, 2007)

well i for one am happy the yellow eyes is dead..although ...it kind of defeats the purpose of the next arc...like...all those that were released...could have been the same ones that they got rid of during the past season...and now..who will step up as the new leader of the demons?


----------



## carnage (May 20, 2007)

Alucard said:


> and now..who will step up as the new leader of the demons?



Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon


----------



## crazymtf (May 22, 2007)

Finally got boxset one and saw the whole thing, damn was it awesome, season's 1 ending was awesome cliff hanger and all together this show is awesome. Can't wait to see season 2 boxset.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2007)

Alucard said:


> well i for one am happy the yellow eyes is dead..although ...it kind of defeats the purpose of the next arc...like...all those that were released...could have been the same ones that they got rid of during the past season...and now..who will step up as the new leader of the demons?




Not really, think about it, they mentioned that the yellow eyed demon knew their mom, so we have to learn about that. And we want the show to end with Dean and Sam alive at least. And maybe Dean can bang Ellen's daughter...


----------



## punkforjesus (May 22, 2007)

Ok show at best, IMO.


----------



## spaZ (May 22, 2007)

so it kinda looks like most of the people have two powers, we know sam has two he can see into the future a little and he has telekinesis's where he can move stuff with his mind


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Finally got boxset one and saw the whole thing, damn was it awesome, season's 1 ending was awesome cliff hanger and all together this show is awesome. Can't wait to see season 2 boxset.


Nice. So which episode is your favorite? ^^


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

QBnoYouko said:


> Nice. So which episode is your favorite? ^^



So many, i liked the one in the mental patient hospital, and windigo. Oh i loved the season finale, awesome ep.


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

what score would u give my ava crazy


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

Easy 9/10. Sometimes i wish the ep would go by to get to the next but in total i loved almost every ep, it is a awesome show.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 23, 2007)

2/10 

@crazy: Your favorite episode is the Asylum one too?


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

michifan#1 ♥ said:


> 2/10
> 
> @crazy: Your favorite episode is the Asylum one too?



Only 2/10, show deserves more then that 

But yeah asylum one was one of my favs, i liked the place and all.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 23, 2007)

I liked it because it was the scariest.

I thought we were rating his avatar.
Show gets a 9/10 on my end, too.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

Oh ok. Yeah it was a good ep for a  jump. I liked the windigo ep alot to, seems alot didn't.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 23, 2007)

Wendigo*?

The not-so-human-human-eating-cannibal thing that died by a flare gun?


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

Yep. I thought it was a cool ep, but i like them all to be honest.


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

half the shows werent very exciting half of them were.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 23, 2007)

Some of them are pretty boring, in my opinion.

Scariest part in that episode was when Sam turned around, and the Wendigo was right in his face.


----------



## crazymtf (May 23, 2007)

No ep really bored me, weird aint it?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (May 23, 2007)

You were less dissappointed; that's what's up.

You watched all the episodes consecutively; whereas, we waited 168 hours for each episode.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 26, 2007)

Man I havn't been here in a while.
So season 2 ended and season 3 is supposed to start on Oct 4 or so I heard.
There are two episode names out already for season 3 


*Spoiler*: __ 



"The Magnificent Seven" "The Kids Are Alright"


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

This thursday season 3 starts  Just finished 2 too so i can't wait


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 28, 2007)

Me too! The commercial for season three looked mighty juicy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2007)

Less than a week now! I can't wait!


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 28, 2007)

Niice. I've been reading up on some confirmed spoilers. Looks this season gets a little more hectic for the bros. Can't wait.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone watching it....it's the best episode yet


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah just saw it, one hell of an ep. Good way to start off the season, those guys were pretty damn strong but fuck all that, i want that blade


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed it, let me know why this is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

Gotta love the part when dean goes "Who's in the box!?" lmao to funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta love the part when dean goes "Who's in the box!?" lmao to funny.



That was great. Or his attitude in general about everything. 

I hope we see more of that one chick (not the one who saved Sam, although she seemed okay) but the one from last season who had a crush on Dean. Ellen's daughter. WTF was her name?


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 5, 2007)

PHENOMENAL. season opener, this season is going to be amazing i can feel it, so many plot threads opened that will make for amazing stories.

what i liked about this episode

:I liked married couple that were hunters, when the husband died i seriously had a visceral reaction, it actually affected me how he died.

:Katie Cassidy.  If i have to make a prediction, id say shes the descendant of Colt, and her blade is made the same way those bullets were made.

:I feel like the ante has has definitely been upped, if they faced the seven deadly sins FIRST imagine what is next, i cant freaking wait amazing episode


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta love the part when dean goes "Who's in the box!?" lmao to funny.


Hahaha, that was hi~larious.

Awesome premiere it was.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gotta love the part when dean goes "Who's in the box!?" lmao to funny.



That shit had me rollin 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That was great. Or his attitude in general about everything.
> 
> I hope we see more of that one chick (not the one who saved Sam, although she seemed okay) but the one from last season who had a crush on Dean. Ellen's daughter. *WTF was her name?*



Jo. Yah I want her to come back too. Of course I doubt she'll have the same feelings. Since he's a Winchester & all that shit. 

The new blonde chick was pretty badass in how she was handling the demons. She would've gotten an approval rating from Gordon Walker. Hope we see that nutcase in this season as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> That shit had me rollin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we can count on seeing Gordon, more then likely he got news that the Hell gate was opened...and we will probably see Meg again too, since the gate got opened she could have gotten out. We might even see that FBI guy again.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the 7-deadly sin went down too easily, I hope the 4 horsemen don't go down as easy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2007)

the the chick husband....had a impact on me......thats not away to go down.......i would rather he got stabbed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2007)

gesy hyuga said:


> the the chick husband....had a impact on me......thats not away to go down.......i would rather he got stabbed



He kind of earned it being too gungho. 

And remember, some of the sins were exorcised, so they can come back.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone notice more gore then usually. Girl getting hit into the windshield, blood coming out of his mouth once he drank that stuff, and so on? I like it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone notice more gore then usually. Girl getting hit into the windshield, blood coming out of his mouth once he drank that stuff, and so on? I like it



The gore factor is debatable really, I thought it was more or less what they've done before.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The gore factor is debatable really, I thought it was more or less what they've done before.



I dunno, i just finished season 2 and don't remember any scenes like it. Though i could of been missing some things. Maybe season 1 had the same amount of blood though. But the windshield one was great


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah season 1 had about the same gore factor.like the ghost who cut peaple heads off


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 5, 2007)

And Bloody Mary. Don't forget the Bloody Mary episode. Or was that season 2?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> And Bloody Mary. Don't forget the Bloody Mary episode. Or was that season 2?



I love that one!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2007)

So the hew season has started then. Can't wait for it to air in the UK, my mom and sis are still pissed that Dean might die, suppousedly he's too good looking to die.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

This episode kicked ass. Lots of good jokes and i like the little kid with dean. Also the first kill = kickass. And little demonic kids = scary shit fo sho 

Also such a kickass ending. Really did not see that one coming. In total? Season 3 so far is doing great IMO>


----------



## Gene (Oct 11, 2007)

I lol'd when the demon chick called Sam a racist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

Man, I loved this episode! This was one of my favorites...I think the gore has been taken up after that saw scene...and where else can you see a mother try and drown her own kid?


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 12, 2007)

This is one of those episodes that creeped me out. and i usually dont get creeped out by tv shows or movies. ill have dreams of leech faced looking demon kids tonight lol. 
I kept glancing over my shoulder. Something about evil children is just creepy as heck.
This ep had so many good scenes. The little girl sitting there dripping water. The fight. All of the Dean and Ben scenes.

I think the reason the mother was so nervous is because she was wild when she knew Dean, and had changed her life around until she's a mom living in the suburbs, and here Dean from out of her wild past.

I'm so glad I managed to stay mostly unspoiled (aside from the things I've learned by accident thanks to folks elsewhere dropping spoilers where they shouldn't.) I had no idea Ruby was going to turn out to be a demon. That was another awesome scene.

You know, I was accidentally spoiled about Dean meeting a kid who could possibly be his, and I thought I would hate even the possibility. But, by the end, I was as disappointed as Dean that Ben wasn't his.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> This is one of those episodes that creeped me out. and i usually dont get creeped out by tv shows or movies. ill have dreams of leech faced looking demon kids tonight lol.
> I kept glancing over my shoulder. Something about evil children is just creepy as heck.
> This ep had so many good scenes. The little girl sitting there dripping water. The fight. All of the Dean and Ben scenes.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean. I felt like Ben being his would have brought some stabilization to Dean, like given him a reason to think he should stay alive. Normally I would hate a character in a show having a kid like that out of nowhere, but if they had done it in this case, after how they set it up, I would have been totally for it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 12, 2007)

A demon demon hunter ? Didn't see that shit coming. I thought she'd be like one of those special people like Sam. 

As for Lisa. She's most likely lying to him so Dean doesn't stay. She realizes what he does for a living. And would rather have him be on the road helping others. Just a thought.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> A demon demon hunter ? Didn't see that shit coming. I thought she'd be like one of those special people like Sam.
> 
> As for Lisa. She's most likely lying to him so Dean doesn't stay. She realizes what he does for a living. And would rather have him be on the road helping others. Just a thought.



I hope that is it...

Best line in the show.

"If she's gumby, does that make me pokey?"


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2007)

I love this show so much now the third season just gets better and better, I can't believe that the girl hunter is really a demon though makes sense now on how she killed those other demons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 12, 2007)

i missed it. can someone give me a link....i'll give rep


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

any streaming video links of the episode 2?


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2007)

i liked the episode

creepy kids lol


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

Iria would you bless me with a sparkly name?

btw yall need to post more often in the supernatural fanclub


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2007)

you should post in the Agony thread in the blender...person who posts 2500 gets a prize 

and I should...I <3 the Winchester brothers


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

posting 2500 times in the thread or being poster number 2500 in the thread.


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2007)

being post               number


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I love this show so much now the third season just gets better and better, I can't believe that the girl hunter is really a demon though makes sense now on how she killed those other demons.



Same, so far both episodes have been great IMO, season 3 really is looking great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Same, so far both episodes have been great IMO, season 3 really is looking great.



Supernatural as a show in general is reaching epic status.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2007)

Its easily one of the most underrated shows on television...I mean people talk about how good Heroes is and the like, but this show appeals to me alot more and I've heard of people watching Heroes and not liking it, everyone who watches Supernatural is like "Holy shit!"


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2007)

Its because those two make the show so good, its funny but has seriousness at the same time thats what I love about this show and plus theres demons and stuff to.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its easily one of the most underrated shows on television...I mean people talk about how good Heroes is and the like, but this show appeals to me alot more and I've heard of people watching Heroes and not liking it, everyone who watches Supernatural is like "Holy shit!"



Exactly. Problem is as supernatural just keeps getting better heroes is losing it's steam and man the last two episode sucked while Supernatural has been getting better and better.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Exactly. Problem is as supernatural just keeps getting better heroes is losing it's steam and man the last two episode sucked while Supernatural has been getting better and better.



Quoted for Truth.  Prison Break is kicking Heroes ass too.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Quoted for Truth.  Prison Break is kicking Heroes ass too.



FINALLY, let the truth be told!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn guys, I missed it! Was it great?!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah it was probably one of my top five favorite episodes. It had me pretty creeped out too.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

everyone in the heroes thread is saying how supernatural isnt as good and that im trolling


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 12, 2007)

Crazy theory .... mother Winchester was a demon. 

Last season in a episode where Sam revisited/relived the night his mother was killed. It was revealed that she knew the YED (Yellow Eyed Demon). The scene pretty much played out with her confronting YED as he was about to make his move on infant Sam. And she goes "You?", like she knew him. Now, at that time I thought she knew him because she was "special" like Sam. And like Sam was recruited by YED many years before.

Fast forward to last night. The new blond demon hunter tells Sam to look into all of his mother's friends & family. Sam later finds out that anyone & everyone who was close to his mother are now dead. Then the blond hunter reveals that she's a demon trying to find out why they're dead. 

With all that being said. I think the blond hunter is related to their mother. Possibly as her sister therefore making her their aunt. And the killings/deaths are a way of erasing all knowledge of their mother being a human.

Just a thought


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> everyone in the heroes thread is saying how supernatural isnt as good and that im trolling



Who cares? First don't go into a thread and talk about the show badly. We can discuss how much it sucks HERE cause it's supernatural thread and Supernatural IMO is and will always be better then Heroes. If you go into a heroes thread and say "Heroes sucks, supernatural is better" it's trolling. It be the same if someone comes into this thread and says "Supernatural sucks, heroes is better" 

But since this is supernatural thread and i'm saying how much i enjoy it, i can say fuck heroes, cause man season 2 of heroes sucks badly


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

And of course all of them in the heroes thread say season 2 is awesome  even tho supernatural season 3 is sweet right now


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

i love supernarutal, and it is the best show. this season seems awesome so far. i just hope they dont have too many filler episodes, like last season. 


SCREW HEROES! althought the blonde cheerleader is hot as hell


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys! i just read this article about how the producers of "Resident Evil 4: Afterlife" are looking to cast Jensen Ackles(Dean Winchester) as the lead role of the movie! isnt that awesome?! it also said that because he deals with supernatural stuff already, he will be perfect for the job. 

dean is hella badass, so hopefully he gets the job. picture dean as Leon kenneddy? omg that would be awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2007)

I like the filler episodes, because even they have information we need to know in them. 

I kind of wish we could have Eva back, I found her cute.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

i like them too. but sometimes it gets annoying, and there are just way too many. supernatural and smallville have way too many fillers


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> i like them too. but sometimes it gets annoying, and there are just way too many. supernatural and smallville have way too many fillers



Well their not fillers...they're just stand alone EPs, that's what we used to call them back at TVtome.com when I wrote reviews for a while there...

They're really good for shows because it allows people to get into the show without having to start from the beginning. Most sitcoms are made up of stand alone EPs almost entirely. But shows like 24 are the opposite and it makes them hard to follow when you miss one. 

Supernatural is in that middle ground where you can start watching at the start of a little arc and be fine.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well their not fillers...they're just stand alone EPs, that's what we used to call them back at TVtome.com when I wrote reviews for a while there...
> 
> They're really good for shows because it allows people to get into the show without having to start from the beginning. Most sitcoms are made up of stand alone EPs almost entirely. But shows like 24 are the opposite and it makes them hard to follow when you miss one.
> 
> Supernatural is in that middle ground where you can start watching at the start of a little arc and be fine.



maybe filler is too strong of a word. Im refering to episodes that have nothing to do with the story whatsover. Like the one when they went to hollywood. dont get me wrong, some are good. but it just gets repetitive, and some are not so good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2007)

It looks like this season they are trying to work some main story into everything.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 14, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like this season they are trying to work some main story into everything.



yeah the first two episodes were awwesome. im excited with this season.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah this season looks to add both a stand alone episode mixed with the story, and it does it well. Loving this season so far.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh shit ... look who's stopping by come episode 10 this season 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't click if you don't like spoilers. Click at your own risk. If you plan on posting about this. Spoiler tag it to keep the peace around here.  Link.

.........


For those who've read it. Cool huh ?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Oh shit ... look who's stopping by come episode 10 this season
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wow, i cant wait! that is gonna be awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah but not as awesome as when we get to see Jo again!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 15, 2007)

jo is that girl hunter from the bar right? she is ok, but nothing special.

YELLOW EYES FTW


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't get me wrong but every esp that Jo was in, I find it extremely boring. I don't know why but I just couldn't get into those esps.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> Don't get me wrong but every esp that Jo was in, I find it extremely boring. I don't know why but I just couldn't get into those esps.



I love the Jo episodes...in some regard I kind of think she is their sister and they just don't know it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 15, 2007)

DevilYusuke said:


> wow, i cant wait! that is gonna be awesome



Okay Supernatural wins again.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Oh shit ... look who's stopping by come episode 10 this season
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Very Cool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2007)

is there any links to last week episode


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 15, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Oh shit ... look who's stopping by come episode 10 this season
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All i gotta say is "BALLIN"


----------



## Youngfyre (Oct 15, 2007)

this season looks like it is gonna be the best yet


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 15, 2007)

hennessey said:


> this season looks like it is gonna be the best yet



fo show!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

*"SON OF A BITCH" *

Lol funny episode


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah it was a pretty funny episode, I was on a phone most of the time though


----------



## Gene (Oct 18, 2007)

Great episode. I had a lot of laughs.

- Can't believe they showed how the first guy died. That was pretty gruesome. 
- Need name of the hot thief.
- I must have missed an episode or something. Who's that black guy in jail?
- lol "I'm Batman."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2007)

Gene said:


> Great episode. I had a lot of laughs.
> 
> - Can't believe they showed how the first guy died. That was pretty gruesome.
> - Need name of the hot thief.
> ...



The black guy in Jail was the hunter they got locked up last season...


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 19, 2007)

Gene said:


> - Need name of the hot thief.
> - I must have missed an episode or something. Who's that black guy in jail?


According to TV.com, her name is Lauren Cohan.

His name was Gordon and he used to hunt vampires. He got arrested for doing something in Season 2, I forgot. nvm wiki: 

"I am amazing, I am batman."


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha seems Dean really has good one liners this season. He did in 1 and 2 but this season they seem more memorable. I love the "Son of a bitch" line and now the batman.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Oct 19, 2007)

This week's episode was awesome.
I really like how it was more comedy,the rabbit's foot set up some funny stuff.
Episode 10 looks pretty cool.
I wonder when the Trickster will come back.
Tall tales is my favorite episode.
I LOVE SUPERNATURAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you for posting here you guys.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

great episode. wasnt filler. cool how they are keeping gordon in the story. he is a badass hunter, and a good villian. look foward to the next episode, and the rest of this season.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 19, 2007)

Gordon!!!!  That dude rocks. Too bad he's only focused on killing Sam. Now it looks like he's got himself a partner to roll with. And that fucker's crazier than he is. 

Sam ... aww poor Sam. I lol at that sad loser look he made when he lost his shoe. And again in the hotel room when he went "oh c'mon I didn't even touch that thing" 

Funny episode.


----------



## test (Oct 19, 2007)

The episode was so epic... especially the end


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

test said:


> The episode was so epic... especially the end



LOL!! you put is as your sig. your made of pure win!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

Guys i got a theory.

anyone think that black woman hunter in episode 1 can possibly be Gordons sister? in a shocking twist?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

^Wouldn't surprise me at all, or her husband who died is Gordon's brother.


----------



## Senzairu (Oct 19, 2007)

This weeks epsiode was my favorite, it was just great.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Seriously, Sam needs to start taking some type of martial arts because he gets his ass kicked in every episode.


----------



## test (Oct 19, 2007)

No, that makes no sense...
gordon's in jail cuz of Dean & Sam, why would those other black ppl (if they're related to gordon) cooperate with the winchesters?

Also, thanks for the sig commentar... I had to do it, that scene was made of pure win and is in my book of legendary and epic series scenes...
he looks so adorable when he says "I'm batman!"


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 19, 2007)

test said:


> No, that makes no sense...
> gordon's in jail cuz of Dean & Sam, why would those other black ppl (if they're related to gordon) cooperate with the winchesters?
> 
> Also, thanks for the sig commentar... I had to do it, that scene was made of pure win and is in my book of legendary and epic series scenes...
> he looks so adorable when he says "I'm batman!"



Obviously gordon thinking she is dead, would mean that he doesnt communicate with his sister. So how would she know that gordon is against the winchesters? I think it is a good theory. Maybe she changed her identity or is also looking for gordon. BEST THEORY EVER!!! also, your a girl? cool.


----------



## test (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I am a girl...
and no, it really doesn't make sense.. look, for all we know, gordon has contact with outsiders. Just watch the recent ep, he communicated with that jesus-prayer-hunter and told him, go kill sam.... 
why trust a fool like him when you got a sister/aunt/cousin/w/e...
it's my opinion.. I just doubt it, if it comes true.. well... then you win


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

^That is true.  Besides the demon slaying couple were from the U.K. and as we know Gordon has no accent.


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 20, 2007)

loved this ep  Loved it loved it loved it. I can't even decide on a favorite part, so I'll just list them all, from Dean getting checked in the chin to Sam falling on his knees and face to Dean's So!Happy! face in the restaurant picture to Sam's "I lost my shoe" pout to Dean's "why must I put up with this kid" whirl and eye roll to Sam's tussle with the a/c//heater unit (hee, I wanted to give him a hug, poor guy, when the thing first started smoking and he was all, "i didn't even go near it!") to Dean's absolute spot-on PERFECT face after saying, "I'm Batman." EEE! Ten shades of awesome, all of it.

And the return of GORDON! I love that psychotic nut, I do.  I gotta say, don't know what I think of Bela at this point, but that was a pretty smooth pull she did at the restaurant. That got a few points in my book. But I swear, if her and Dean end up together, it better be for something real, not a stupid, enemies-becoming-lovers crap that's been done to death on so many other shows...

I am glad it was such a light episode, especially after the beginning. Glad Sam told Dean about demon!Ruby right away, but I wasn't looking forward to an entire ep of Crabby!Sammy. Also wondering what he didn't tell Dean...surely Ruby didn't just vanish after she informed him that she might be able to help Dean with his deal problem...wonder what they talked about?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I loved that part where he says "I'm batman" hahaha that was hilarious.


----------



## test (Oct 21, 2007)

It's so good, I put it as my sig 

I did the one with the "I lost my shoe" too...
click here!


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

so wasn't gordon gonna be the demons chosen person in like the last 2 or 3 episodes of season 2 and i thought he died   or was that a different black guy.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

test said:


> Yes I am a girl...
> and no, it really doesn't make sense.. look, for all we know, gordon has contact with outsiders. Just watch the recent ep, he communicated with that jesus-prayer-hunter and told him, go kill sam....
> why trust a fool like him when you got a sister/aunt/cousin/w/e...
> it's my opinion.. I just doubt it, if it comes true.. well... then you win



Gordon thinks his sister is dead. So how would he communicate with her? maybe somehow she moved to the UK after her sussposed death? it is jut a theory. enough with your stupid points. eat my theory


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> so wasn't gordon gonna be the demons chosen person in like the last 2 or 3 episodes of season 2 and i thought he died   or was that a different black guy.



Wait...those are two different character, neither of them are related besides the fact that they're both black. 



Marco said:


> Gordon thinks his sister is dead. So how would he communicate with her? maybe somehow she moved to the UK after her sussposed death? it is jut a theory. enough with your stupid points. eat my theory



So that was Gordon's sister, I missed that part. I think i had a call.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

well not to be racist but i hope gordon gets shot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> well not to be racist but i hope gordon gets shot



He probably won't, more than likely he and Meg will show up every season.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

i dont think there will be more than 5 seasons


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> i dont think there will be more than 5 seasons



Doesn't matter how many there are, if those characters are in all five then they are...

Most shows like this had at least one reoccurring character that would appear once a season, even if it was for like five seconds. (I'm reminded of Amy from Buffy)


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope a demon kills him or something since hes a complete idiot just like those other two hunters.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

I bet the season 3 finale is satan himself escaped and happened to take over gordon


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I hope a demon kills him or something since hes a complete idiot just like those other two hunters.



He's actually pretty smart, he just doesn't see a difference between Sam and any other demon or possessed person.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

This wont be the last season, I can tell you that.  WB had purchased 2 more seasons.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> This wont be the last season, I can tell you that.  WB had purchased 2 more seasons.



I heard that too, I am glad too, I think this show could have a good seven seasons.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

a good seven seasons huh  i dunno theres only so much u can do with demons


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice, since this show is starting to get real serious right now lol. Or kinda.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> a good seven seasons huh  i dunno theres only so much u can do with demons



That's why they have writers and researchers. There's a lot more this show can do than just demons: ghosts, vampires, demi Gods, more with the FBI, with Ellen, with Jo...the list goes on.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, this show is hot. I got into it during it's 2nd season. I can definitely tell that the show is going to end with 7 seasons.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> a good seven seasons huh  i dunno theres only so much u can do with demons



Look at the WB's resume and the shows they consider to be a hit.  The average longevity is 6 seasons.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

ill be happy with 4. but 7? awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> This wont be the last season, I can tell you that.  WB had purchased 2 more seasons.



Really? Where's this info out? If so awesome


----------



## Gene (Oct 21, 2007)

As long as they don't drag the plot out, more seasons is awesome. =D


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Really? Where's this info out? If so awesome



I read this so long ago but I try to find the info.  This is how I knew Supernatural was coming back on this year.


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Look at the WB's resume and the shows they consider to be a hit.  The average longevity is 6 seasons.



Yeah but WB's 'hit shows' are usually run into the ground by stupid storylines at the end of the third or fourth seasons. I'd rather not see that happen to Supernatural, personally.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 21, 2007)

Man if Smallville can do 7 seasons, Supernatural  can do at least 5.


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Smallville got pretty ridiculous though. Plus CW (WB or whatever you want to call it) cancelled *Veronica Mars* in Season *Three.*

*Veronica Mars.*

They have no sense of quality.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

at least smallville season 5 got the ball rolling again for the most part  season 6 was better and season 7 so far has been great


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Smallville season 5 was still pretty bad. It was always going to take a long time to recover from the abortion that was season 4 though.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

season 4 was the best.

ONE TREE HILL FTWWWWW


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> season 4 was the best.
> 
> ONE TREE HILL FTWWWWW



Lol, joke post yeah?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

They ran Buffy into the ground pretty much the second the fourth season started. It was pretty bad and the only watchable one after that was season 7.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They ran Buffy into the ground pretty much the second the fourth season started. It was pretty bad and the only watchable one after that was season 7.



Hell naw, season 3 IMO sucked, season 4 was ok. But season 5 was excellent and topped all of there seasons. 6 was boring. 7 was also great, in league with 1-2.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hell naw, season 3 IMO sucked, season 4 was ok. But season 5 was excellent and topped all of there seasons. 6 was boring. 7 was also great, in league with 1-2.



I hated 4-6, parts of 4 and 6 were nice, but it went right back to sucking. That Dracula and Dawn thing ruined 5 for me. I liked Dawn later, but just how they added her never sat right.

When compared to Angel, there's no contest Angel was the better show.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hated 4-6, parts of 4 and 6 were nice, but it went right back to sucking. That Dracula and Dawn thing ruined 5 for me. I liked Dawn later, but just how they added her never sat right.
> 
> When compared to Angel, there's no contest Angel was the better show.



In total, i also felt angel was better. But season 5 still tops any season in both shows for me. Just the ending really was so well done.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> Gordon thinks his sister is dead. So how would he communicate with her? maybe somehow she moved to the UK after her sussposed death? it is jut a theory. enough with your stupid points. eat my theory



Gordon said he killed his sister after she turned. He doesn't seem like the type to miss a kill. If he said he killed her. He killed her.  



carnage said:


> a good seven seasons huh  i dunno theres only so much u can do with demons



They've dealt with more than just demons in past episodes. They can always go back to those creatures/cases/jobs (vampires, werewolves, zombies, etc.). One I hope they go back to is the plague outbreak. I mean, where the fuck did those people disappear off to  

There's also other hunters they have to deal with besides Gordon & his Jesus loving partner. I believe there's still hunters PO'd about Sam killing other hunters when he was possessed by Meg. 

As for the show getting up to 7 seasons, awesome  

I'm not worry about the show reaching the ridiculous levels Smallville had a few seasons ago. Kripke won't (& hasn't) let the show drift off to mediocrity.  Hell, he could pull off what X-Files did & bring on guess directors from time to time to do a few episodes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2007)

i loved last week ep

it's real funny when something good happens to religous hunter he look like this ---->


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the big issue with carrying on Supernatural after Season 3 is the fact that Dean and Sam are essentially waging war on _*hell itself*_, and to go back to fighting demons after, you know, fighting the horde, would just seem like a massive letdown.

I can see the current storyline stretching out over season four, maybe even carrying into season five, but Sam's antichrist thing really needs to happen within the next two seasons, and between Samtichrist and fighting against the army from Hell I don't see how the show could develop beyond the conclusion of that story without taking two steps backwards or becoming ludicrous.

I'd just like to see the show end on top, rather than after it becomes stupid and gets cancelled.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 21, 2007)

CuaT_Tro said:


> I think the big issue with carrying on Supernatural after Season 3 is the fact that Dean and Sam are essentially waging war on _*hell itself*_, and to go back to fighting demons after, you know, fighting the horde, would just seem like a massive letdown.
> 
> I can see the current storyline stretching out over season four, maybe even carrying into season five, but Sam's antichrist thing really needs to happen within the next two seasons, and between Samtichrist and fighting against the army from Hell I don't see how the show could develop beyond the conclusion of that story without taking two steps backwards or becoming ludicrous.
> 
> I'd just like to see the show end on top, rather than after it becomes stupid and gets cancelled.



i agree. I think 4 or maybe 5 seasons, would be perfect. Unless the creator can come up with something fucking spectactular, that will make for more episodes.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just caught up with episodes 2 and 3 and they were awesome! Honestly this show still keeps it original and entertaining! Episode 2 had some moments that really scared the shit out of me!lol Especially when the mom turned the up view mirror to look at her daughter! The guy who got lucky first in episode 3 died a horrible death! That was just "wtf can they show that on tv?!"lol That and also the guy that fell back on the chainsaw (the beginning of episode 2).


----------



## test (Oct 22, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hated 4-6, parts of 4 and 6 were nice, but it went right back to sucking. That Dracula and Dawn thing ruined 5 for me. I liked Dawn later, but just how they added her never sat right.
> 
> When compared to Angel, there's no contest Angel was the better show.





Do not try to compare Buffy with Angel.
Angel is worlds ahead of Buffy. It's not only the better show, it's the the best show evar! 

(David's sooo hot <3)


----------



## carnage (Oct 22, 2007)

supernatural and angel>buffy and heroes


----------



## /root (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude I'm as big a Supernatural fan as the next guy, but lets face it. If Supernatural didn't have Dean's wiseass character making every scene entertaining, Sam would just be Peter Petrelli and the show would be as emo and derivative as Heroes is.

Not that Heroes is bad or anything


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2007)

CuaT_Tro said:


> Dude I'm as big a Supernatural fan as the next guy, but lets face it. If Supernatural didn't have Dean's wiseass character making every scene entertaining, Sam would just be Peter Petrelli and the show would be as emo and derivative as Heroes is.
> 
> Not that Heroes is bad or anything



I think I would still watch it, those wisecracks are just the icing on the cake. 



test said:


> Do not try to compare Buffy with Angel.
> Angel is worlds ahead of Buffy. It's not only the better show, it's the the best show evar!
> 
> (David's sooo hot <3)



Angel is one of my favorite shows actually, Buffy is...not.


----------



## test (Oct 22, 2007)

So, guys.. I made a special gift, for you like Angel... and dislike Buffy xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow. This season couldn't have surprised me more. Most shows start to slow down and lack in their third season...but this episode just topped it for me, I loved every minute of it. And there's no down time, everything is going on in the main story. I kind of like it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2007)

i liked this ep we got to learned how the demon mind works instead of worshipping god they worship the devil. has anyone notice each ep shows a gruesonme death


----------



## Gene (Oct 25, 2007)

Supernatural has so many hot girls. Now I need the name of the bartender. @_@ Though I have to say I was pretty grossed out when she started making out with the old priest. D:

Also it was funny how Sam kept splashing holy water on regular people. xD


----------



## Senzairu (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey does anyone think...



*Spoiler*: __ 



POSSIBLE SPOLIERS:


*Spoiler*: __ 



read at your own risk...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Ruby(the blond haired demon girl) is she Lucifer(Demons god.) I think she is after watching the latest episode because of her fallen angel comment at the end and the fact that Lucifer is a fallen angel.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 26, 2007)

SN just keeps getting better and better. I cant beleive there hasnt been that much filler yet. 

Also, finally Sam got to be the hero for once, and get some spotlight. 

Cant wait for next episode


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 26, 2007)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Hey does anyone think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possibly that or ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



She's just another demon who wants Sam to lead the army. Like the bartender demon said. They're some who were willing to follow him (Sam) & some who weren't. 

I guess that's the reason she helped old man rebuild the colt. Not only so that Sam has a way to protect himself from powerful demons when she isn't around. But to awaken his darkside when he uses it. Because like Dean was saying to old man. The way Sam killed those demons was cold blooded. Which it was because it looked like he enjoyed it.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 26, 2007)

Bear Walken said:


> Possibly that or ...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thats a good theory. Im going with that one. Her being Lucifer is a little too extreme


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 26, 2007)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Hey does anyone think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm all demons are considered fallen angels, so no.


----------



## test (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't you think it's kind of a messed up fact about Lucifer never been seen by anyone? I mean come on... we haven't seen God either but still some of us believe, if it's the same with demons I'm kinda like pissed... I don't want Lucifer/some Human guy to appear in the season finale and say he's Lucifer and all are like "Woot?!"...
Anyways.. I don't see where SN is heading.. they just throw Lucifer in and hell, I love Dean & Sam but no human being can kill Lucifer. Not even a Colt, lol.
If they show Lucifer as the finale boss and then kill him, I'll quit this xD


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 26, 2007)

test said:


> Don't you think it's kind of a messed up fact about Lucifer never been seen by anyone? I mean come on... we haven't seen God either but still some of us believe, if it's the same with demons I'm kinda like pissed... I don't want Lucifer/some Human guy to appear in the season finale and say he's Lucifer and all are like "Woot?!"...
> Anyways.. I don't see where SN is heading.. they just throw Lucifer in and hell, I love Dean & Sam but no human being can kill Lucifer. Not even a Colt, lol.
> If they show Lucifer as the finale boss and then kill him, I'll quit this xD



The demons belief in Lucifer works in the same way we humans believe in God according to the hot demon bartender. She said they worship him & await for his return. Even though no one has ever seen him before. So unless God shows up in future episodes. I don't expect to see Lucifer either. 

Also, the hot demon bartender said the plan of hell's army overrunning earth was YED's, whose demon name is Azazel, plan. When he went down so did the plan & the chain of command with it. Which leaves me to believe that Lucifer had no say in it. Which would make sense since he's never been seen before by any demons.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 26, 2007)

When were all demons considered fallen angles?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 26, 2007)

test said:


> Don't you think it's kind of a messed up fact about Lucifer never been seen by anyone? I mean come on... we haven't seen God either but still some of us believe, if it's the same with demons I'm kinda like pissed... I don't want Lucifer/some Human guy to appear in the season finale and say he's Lucifer and all are like "Woot?!"...
> Anyways.. I don't see where SN is heading.. they just throw Lucifer in and hell, I love Dean & Sam but no human being can kill Lucifer. Not even a Colt, lol.
> If they show Lucifer as the finale boss and then kill him, I'll quit this xD



lol, i agree. No way they would end it like that. It will probably end with all the demons being sealed in hell, or the King of the demons(sam) falling.

Killing the Devil with a gun is ridiculous


----------



## Yunus (Oct 26, 2007)

Supernatural just came back to tv in Australia.

I guess it's a ok show.

I enjoy it >.<

~Yunus


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2007)

test said:


> Don't you think it's kind of a messed up fact about Lucifer never been seen by anyone? I mean come on... we haven't seen God either but still some of us believe, if it's the same with demons I'm kinda like pissed... I don't want Lucifer/some Human guy to appear in the season finale and say he's Lucifer and all are like "Woot?!"...
> Anyways.. I don't see where SN is heading.. they just throw Lucifer in and hell, I love Dean & Sam but no human being can kill Lucifer. Not even a Colt, lol.
> If they show Lucifer as the finale boss and then kill him, I'll quit this xD



I think everyone is reading far too much into this. It looked more like they were trying to show us the similarities between humans and demons and let us know that not all demons are maliciously evil...I don't think they were trying to set the stage for Lucifer to be the main bad guy


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 28, 2007)

The last ep was badass.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone should do a pimping project of Supernatural like they do with Heroes.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 28, 2007)

Hikaru said:


> Someone should do a pimping project of Supernatural like they do with Heroes.



supernatural>heroes


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 31, 2007)

Ask Ausiello Spoilers



> *Question:* I can't believe you didn't give us any Supernatural spoilers last week! — Jeff
> 
> *Ausiello:* I can't believe One Tree Hill's still on the air, but you don't see me bitchin' about it, do ya? OK, bad example. Anyway, a few Supernatural scoopbits: The Jan. 3 episode will feature a surprising origin story for Ruby, during which we'll learn why she's helping the bros. And the following week (Jan. 10), we're going to learn how Bobby got into hunting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

"Can you get any gayer?" 

Lmao, good episode, great ending


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 2, 2007)

The ending:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awww I like that hot demon chick very much. Too bad we won't see her again now that she is dead.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to stop missing episodes!


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 2, 2007)

I am still reeling in shock from that last scene. Remember all those episodes last season when Sam wouldn't/couldn't shoot someone? They are paying it off BIG TIME this season. I mean, they've been bulding up to it this season, but still...

Stunned. Just stunned. (But in a good, "Ohmigawd what's gonna happen next?" kind of way).

SUPERNATURAL is BACK!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 2, 2007)

You're right dude. Sam's changed big time. No longer the softie from the 2 last season. He's almost Gordon Walker twisted. 

Any takes on who the dealer's boss is ? My guess ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam's evil entity waiting to be awaken. Because Lucifer/Devil would be too obvious. Plus, it'd be more of a shocker.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Nov 2, 2007)

Know where i can watch last night episode? i missed it


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Is the writers strike gonna effect supernatural?


----------



## Sura (Nov 2, 2007)

Do you think about the third season?Good news I was afraid that second season was the last.It just started here,and it's so...soft.I hope 2/03 will be awesome...


----------



## Princess Hina (Nov 2, 2007)

Omg this show is so awesome!!! Sam and Dean are so hot......


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Nov 8, 2007)

Man the new episode is on.
It's hilarious.
I'm thinking Sam is gonna end up doing all this "Evil" stuff to save Dean.
Then Dean is gonna start to think Sam is evil and then something "omega" bad will happen setting a kind of Sam is evil Dean is good battle.


----------



## Gene (Nov 8, 2007)

This episode was a bit weak IMO. Seeing Bella again was awesome though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually really enjoyed this one, loved Bella, hope to see more of her and find out her secret.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 9, 2007)

Definitely not one of this season's strongest episodes. But it's good for a few laughs. Poor Sam getting violated by granny 

As for next week's episode. Yessssssssss!!!! Gordon's back  But it looks like he's turned into something (likely a vampire or demon). Which means he'll be killed off.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats what I want Gordan to die hes fucking annoying and idiotic. LOL


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 9, 2007)

^Agreed but then again he might get a big "I told you so" because Sam is becoming more and more ruthless.  He's becoming desperate in finding a way to save Dean so he's getting frustrated.  I think the Colt has something to do with it too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Thats what I want Gordan to die hes fucking annoying and idiotic. LOL



Gordon's a good counter balance really, I like him showing up from time to time.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a theory that Ruby is Bellas boss


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2007)

Marco said:


> I have a theory that Ruby is Bellas boss



Here's my guess. The boss is ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam's evil entity. How's that for a twist 


 

Here's something I found over at the CW site ...



> * Master Sergeant Kevin Wise, a Special Forces soldier, presented the guys with a letter from General David Petraeus, commander of the Multi-National Force in Iraq, as well as honorary Special Forces coins from his unit. Supernatural is the most requested DVD among armed forces personnel in Iraq and Afghanistan! The guys were amazed and touched, and presented Wise with a shooting script, signed by the cast and crew.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2007)

Loved tonight's episode, loved the whole thing and I was excited just as soon as it started. This season is shaping up to be perfect. And the new characters they're bringing in are nice. 

No Bobby this episode though!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 16, 2007)

gorden didn't deseve this

he became the monster he hated the most


----------



## spaZ (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally Gordan died he really needed to he was so annoying.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 16, 2007)

What a bad ass way for a bad ass character to go out 

R.I.P Gordon Walker.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2007)

The funny thing is what if Sam really is the anti-christ. It actually makes a lot of sense.  Gordon might of been crazy but he wasn't wrong either.

Btw, because this has been bothering me.  Who remembers my My Girl and My Girl 2 the movie.  Was Bella the little girl who was the star of that movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> The funny thing is what if Sam really is the anti-christ. It actually makes a lot of sense.  Gordon might of been crazy but he wasn't wrong either.
> 
> Btw, because this has been bothering me.  Who remembers my My Girl and My Girl 2 the movie.  Was Bella the little girl who was the star of that movie?




Um just check IMDB, but she's not really British.


----------



## Gene (Dec 14, 2007)

Can't believe they showed them removing Sam's fingernail on TV. DDD:

Also it was funny how after the guy cut Dean's arm, there wasn't any cut. lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Gene said:


> Can't believe they showed them removing Sam's fingernail on TV. DDD:
> 
> Also it was funny how after the guy cut Dean's arm, there wasn't any cut. lol


 
They aired the Christmas themed episode already?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2007)

Gene said:


> Can't believe they showed them removing Sam's fingernail on TV. DDD:
> 
> Also it was funny how after the guy cut Dean's arm, there wasn't any cut. lol



lol that part was so dumb you could tell right way he wasn't cut hahahaha

though i don't like Christmas themed stuff but that episode wasn't that bad.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 14, 2007)

the nail removal was gruesome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 15, 2007)

So they did show it this week! Now I have to go and download it!


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Dec 16, 2007)

Is it just me? or does supernatural show alot more gore/saw type stuff then its previous seasons? Actually i havent seen a show on TV that shows more blood then SN. That finger nail scene was pretty nasty.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2007)

^ i don't know how they get away with it. but i'm glad they do


----------



## carnage (Dec 16, 2007)

If its not real they can get away with it.

Also dean lacks hatred


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2007)

Marco said:


> Is it just me? or does supernatural show alot more gore/saw type stuff then its previous seasons? Actually i havent seen a show on TV that shows more blood then SN. That finger nail scene was pretty nasty.



There's been more blood on TV, trust me. Some other shows do stuff like that too, but Supernatural does it well.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2007)

Marco said:


> Is it just me? or does supernatural show alot more gore/saw type stuff then its previous seasons? Actually i havent seen a show on TV that shows more blood then SN. That finger nail scene was pretty nasty.



Well it has more blood for when the fighting and crap but csi or some other shows like that have more blood I guess.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Dec 21, 2007)

was there a new eppy last night?


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 21, 2007)

Nah I don't think so....


----------



## Kalle85 (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope. I think there will be a new Episode at the end of January or so, just like Smallville.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Dec 21, 2007)

fuck they just went on a break. must be the strike


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 21, 2007)

Marco said:


> fuck they just went on a break. must be the strike



Naw, it has more to do with Christmas. The strike does push back the schedule of new episodes. The next 2 new episodes were already scheduled for January 3rd & 10th. Now they been pushed back to a date not yet determined.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 31, 2008)

Tonight's stealth kill bonus goes to: *Dean! *


----------



## spaZ (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow best episode yet, I had no idea that demons were once human though that might play a bigger roll later on in the show. 

That also might explain why sam was a little different once he came back from hell, cause ruby did say that place changes people and such.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Tonight's stealth kill bonus goes to: *Dean! *


so true 

and yeah i thought demons and humans were totally separate, never thought that humans actually turned into demons.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 1, 2008)

Mark last night's episode as another great one for the series. Dean pretty much owned the episode, like many times before, from beginning to end. The way he stuck it to that demon. That shit was prison style.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2008)

It was definately a good episode.  The stealth kill was definately the best part.  And of course the line "Your a short bus.....short bus" was classic.  Now I'm wondering if there's going to be a chance for Ruby's redemtion or if she has to stay a demon.  Should be interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2008)

An obvious set up for the dad to come back.

As a demon.


Would it make sense he gets turned into a demon so quickly? No. But you know it's gonna happen.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2008)

Ruby said it would take century's for Dean to come back as a demon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ruby said it would take century's for Dean to come back as a demon.


Would it make sense? No, like I said.

But it will happen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2008)

demon dean....even the name is badass


lol at dean shanking the demon 6 times in the gut


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> An obvious set up for the dad to come back.
> 
> As a demon.
> 
> ...



The dad went to Heaven, he escaped Hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The dad went to Heaven, he escaped Hell.


How much reading between the lines did it take you to come to this conclusion?

Or did I forget a scene?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The dad went to Heaven, he escaped Hell.



go back and rewatch the show..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> go back and rewatch the show..



I am pretty sure there's nothing in there about how he didn't escape.

Even Wikipedia agrees with me, even if its just written by people.


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 3, 2008)

It wasn't really made clear exactly what happened to his spirit afterwards (the existence of Heaven hasn't been confirmed yet on this show), but he was definitely shown to have escaped Hell through the door along with all the other demons in the second season finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2008)

I still contend he's coming back as a demon. Somehow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still contend he's coming back as a demon. Somehow.



It would be baseless and make the show look silly unless they had really good reason that wasn't something like retconning.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 3, 2008)

When are the new episodes coming out again?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2008)

There's already been one, and there is one next Thursday.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 3, 2008)

What?!!! You mean there was already a new one after the Christmas special?!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2008)

yup it was awesome


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2008)

There was a new one last Thursday.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah.. don't you guys watch tv or anything lol? Just download it if you haven't seen it from like eztv.it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2008)

Damn, well I still haven't seen the previous episode, but tonight's episode was a little dull for me. And they said that Jason was going to make an appearance!!!!


----------



## Gene (Feb 7, 2008)

Another good episode as usual.

Sam's dream about Bella was hawt... and funny. xD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

The episode last week was great as well, witchcraft and blood


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah...where the hell was Jason Vorhees?!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 8, 2008)

They had to drop him because of Copy Right issues, though the producers are still trying to get him on.


----------



## Princess Hina (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome episode yesterday!! 




I don't like Bella... 


Sam Sam Sam Sam Sam Sam


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 8, 2008)

I really liked this last one, even though it was a little less action intensive, we got to see Bella again and we got to see Billy and some of his past. 

I wonder when Jo and her mother will be coming back.


----------



## CaptainAmerica (Feb 8, 2008)

Every episode has been good this season. Best season by far, not alot of third seasons can be called the best of there respective shows-Captain America


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn I really hope the kill Bella she is really starting to piss me off all she can do is take and take even if the thing she took could save the earth or prevent it from being taken over by demons.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

lmao

these tacos taste funny to you?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2008)

I missed a lot of this one, but I got the gist...but I can't wait until next week!


----------



## Gene (Feb 14, 2008)

OH SHI-

TWO HOURS NEXT WEEK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2008)

I am going to like, do away with all other plans. Damn am I glad I decided to celebrate Valentines Day tomorrow instead of today.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2008)

This episode was pretty good.  I liked seeing Sam's reactions after having gone through the day 100 times It's funny though...they never did save that girl's dad.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 15, 2008)

The first half of the episode had me rollin. It was pretty bad ass seeing how Sam's life would be after Dean passes. He basically becomes Gordon  Just more bad ass.



Gene said:


> OH SHI-
> 
> TWO HOURS NEXT WEEK



The first being a rerun. Which isn't too bad considering it's one of my favorite episodes from last season


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

there were some funny death this episode thou


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn, I seriously need to catch up!


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of this show, and am a few episodes behind.

I hope Jo comes back.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 16, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> I'm a huge fan of this show, and am a few episodes behind.
> 
> *I hope Jo comes back.*



I miss Jo.  We've been Jo-less this season. I guess Kripke figures we can't have 2 hot blond demon hunters in the same season. So Jo had to go


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2008)

A good episode indeed. 

Some of the deaths were funny, particularly the one where the bad-ass demon hunting mofo gets killed by a golden retriever! 

But getting to see what it will be like without Dean around... Sorry, Sam, but without Dean the show is gay. :amazed


----------



## spaZ (Feb 16, 2008)

I think dean won't die but both of them think he will but they end up saving him anyway lol.  Cause yeah the show will be crap without him.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

dean + implala + colt = win

Impala + colt - dean = im not watching anymore


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2008)

I predict Dean does die. But he comes back to life via plot device, only 5x as awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this! I am so excited about this episode. This is fast becoming one of my favorite shows ever...

Holy shit dude, its Lilith from Hebrew Mythology. I never saw this one coming. But even more bad ass I never saw her being who she was. I was kind of shocked about Ruby, I thought she might come back to help. 

And what do you want to bet Bella's not going to use the Colt to fight some kind of demon that's after her?


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 21, 2008)

The writers for Supernatural really stepped it up a notch.  Everyone was expecting a fairy tail ending and got something totally different.  For 30 seconds, I was starting to think that Bela was Lilith but even that was a twist.


----------



## Sin (Feb 21, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> The writers for Supernatural really stepped it up a notch.  Everyone was expecting a fairy tail ending and got something totally different.  For 30 seconds, I was starting to think that Bela was Lilith but even that was a twist.


I was really hoping Lilith turned out to be the "virgin" and that she was powerful enough to overcome wearing a cross and such. I was really disappointed D:


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2008)

Great episode, only thing that I didn't like was that Lilth was a little girl.  That's been done to death.  And isn't Lilth suppose to be the first wife of Adam or something?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 22, 2008)

Baadass fucking episode. Man SUpernatural just gets better every season. this season is so epic.

I predict Dean dies and comes back as a good demon, like Ruby, next season ofcruose. He probably dies at this season finale


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 22, 2008)

Best Line Ever in any show


*Spoiler*: __ 



FBI AGENT: I shot the Sheriff?
             DEAN: But you didn't shoot the Deputy.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 22, 2008)

SN>ALL


Sam will become the Demon King, just like Yusuke Urameshi.!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Feb 22, 2008)

That sucked total A-Hole when everyone died in the end. I was so freaking shocked.

I can't believe the virgin died, the cop, and hendrickson? WOW.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 22, 2008)

So now its pretty much confirmed demons evolve and become stronger. First yellow eyes and now white eyes/lilithe, those two are going to need something to fight a demon that strong maybe something else besides the colt. And I really hope Sam gets his hacks powers back so that he can fight against something like that or else they are fucked.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 22, 2008)

Yellow eyes was probably a B class demon.

White Eyes is an A class demon.

4th season will introduce an S class Demon.

I predict Sam will become an S class Demon./


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Best Line Ever in any show
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Way funnier lines have been said this season. 



Dragon said:


> Yellow eyes was probably a B class demon.
> 
> White Eyes is an A class demon.
> 
> ...



I doubt it goes like that, if Lilith was so strong she would have ousted Yellow eyes. And it wouldn't matter how strong she was if they had the Cult...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Way funnier lines have been said this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it goes like that, if Lilith was so strong she would have ousted Yellow eyes. And it wouldn't matter how strong she was if they had the Cult...


Like the Kefka Cult?!?! :amazed How can they lose if they have that on their side! The demons couldn't even attack then! 

I agree that the little girl thing was relatively lame, since it has been done before. But it was a great episode nonetheless. I think it's high-time for Sam to get some kind of super abilities. I don't want to see any lucky saves, or lame by the skin of their teeth defeat over Lilith.  Unless the lucky save comes from a rabit foot. That shit was awesome.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Way funnier lines have been said this season*.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it goes like that, if Lilith was so strong she would have ousted Yellow eyes. And it wouldn't matter how strong she was if they had the Cult...



Either you didn't get it...or you have no sense of humor cause that line was hilarious.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Like the Kefka Cult?!?! :amazed How can they lose if they have that on their side! The demons couldn't even attack then!
> 
> I agree that the little girl thing was relatively lame, since it has been done before. But it was a great episode nonetheless. I think it's high-time for Sam to get some kind of super abilities. I don't want to see any lucky saves, or lame by the skin of their teeth defeat over Lilith.  Unless the lucky save comes from a rabit foot. That shit was awesome.



It's funny at first I didn't like the fact that Sam had some kind of ability.  Now I too want him to be able fight back with more than just salt or latin.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Either you didn't get it...or you have no sense of humor cause that line was hilarious.



I got it, its from that song, and it was pretty funny. But there's stuff in this show that's been said that's way funnier. Gumby girl and a bunch of other lines I can't remember. What made the line funnier was the inappropriateness, but I saw it coming the second the FBI guy said his line.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like the Kefka Cult?!?! :amazed How can they lose if they have that on their side! The demons couldn't even attack then!
> 
> I agree that the little girl thing was relatively lame, since it has been done before. But it was a great episode nonetheless. I think it's high-time for Sam to get some kind of super abilities. I don't want to see any lucky saves, or lame by the skin of their teeth defeat over Lilith. * Unless the lucky save comes from a rabit foot. That shit was awesome.*



Yeah that shit WAS awesome

too bad they destroyed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Either you didn't get it...or you have no sense of humor cause that line was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many different ways can they really win with that, right?  I just don't like plot-induced BS wins. Which is why I hate some anime movies like that rocket boy shit where they only win via plot device.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I got it, its from that song, and it was pretty funny. But there's stuff in this show that's been said that's way funnier. Gumby girl and a bunch of other lines I can't remember. What made the line funnier was the inappropriateness, but I saw it coming the second the FBI guy said his line.


It was predictable. Even my dad said "But you didn't shoot the deputy" before Dean said it, and my dad is incredibly old!  Still funny though.


Xanxus said:


> Yeah that shit WAS awesome
> 
> too bad they destroyed it.


There has gotta be more!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How many different ways can they really win with that, right?  I just don't like plot-induced BS wins. Which is why I hate some anime movies like that rocket boy shit where they only win via plot device.
> 
> It was predictable. Even my dad said "But you didn't shoot the deputy" before Dean said it, and my dad is incredibly old!  Still funny though.



I think the funniest part about that line wasn't the line itself, but that you could see Dean visibly trying to fight off saying it.

I wouldn't be surprised if Lilth is the one holding Dean's contract and Sam has to make some sort of deal with her, like giving up his status as leader or something to that effect.


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 23, 2008)

^That would be extremely corny because Sam never wanted the title.   He would give it up in a heartbeat if he could.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

Sam is the anti-christ

that is alot of pressure


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> ^That would be extremely corny because Sam never wanted the title.   He would give it up in a heartbeat if he could.



Yeah, but think of the consequences.  All the demons that escaped are divided between the two camps.  Half for Sam, Half for Lilth.  If Sam gave up his claim, then he would effectively unite the two halfs giving them an even greater threat.  Not too corny if you ask me


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 23, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Sam is the anti-christ
> 
> that is alot of pressure



Sam is the anti-christ?  It does make sense but I can't remember if they ever said that.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

Yellow eyes said it.

Or maybe it was a demon... I cant remember


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Yeah, but think of the consequences.  All the demons that escaped are divided between the two camps.  Half for Sam, Half for Lilth.  If Sam gave up his claim, then he would effectively unite the two halfs giving them an even greater threat.  Not too corny if you ask me




Your assuming alot, especially assuming we are talking about demons, who's to say they're not out for themselves.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I am assuming that's how it's going to go down, that much is assumption, but the fact that the demons are divided isn't.


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 27, 2008)

it pisses me off that they used lilith. i wanted her in one of my stories.

bastards.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 28, 2008)

I finally caught up! Too many things to say, but over all, this show is so fucking underrated! I can't wait to see more about Lilith. And Dean's jokes are freaking funny!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep, this show is very underrated IMO, but luckly the CW knows that it's a big money maker.  Too bad it isn't more appreciated for it's story.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 28, 2008)

The story seems to flow better if the first season though, this newest season kinda seems to disconnect every episode. But the latest episode with the fbi agent was by far the best of the 3rd season.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

The Police station seize was so Resident Evil .... 

I loved it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The Police station seize was so Resident Evil ....
> 
> I loved it


 

Right, cause I'm sure they're the only ones to do it or that they were the first.


----------



## Gene (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there a new episode today? I don't remember seeing a preview last week.


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 28, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I finally caught up! Too many things to say, but over all, this show is so fucking underrated!* I can't wait to see more about Lilith.* And Dean's jokes are freaking funny!



fallen angel, became demon of waste, seduced adam after he was rejeced from the garden of eden.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Gene said:


> Is there a new episode today? I don't remember seeing a preview last week.



nope probably won't see some till april now since they have to make new ones because of the strike


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 29, 2008)

SUPERNTURAL!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! COME BACK


----------



## spaZ (Feb 29, 2008)

stfu no one wants to read your idiotic spamming


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 29, 2008)

weaselflare said:


> fallen angel, became demon of waste, seduced adam after he was rejeced from the garden of eden.



hmm, I was watching the history channel the other day, "Banned from the Bible" and they said that Lilth was the 1st wife of Adam and was created through the same means as him. (Were as Eve was created through his rib)  Lilth didn't like being subservient to Adam and felt that she shouldn't have to follow him so she left.  Later she bore children that became demons.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 29, 2008)

But Lucifer was the one who created demons since it was pretty much stated a little while back so its obvious she didn't make them.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 29, 2008)

spaZ said:


> But Lucifer was the one who created demons since it was pretty much stated a little while back so its obvious she didn't make them.



Shut the FUCK up, you ignorant little peon. Lucifer didn't create Demons, Demons are people who died, went to hell, and became Demons. Quit fucking confusing everyone. Get your fucking facts straight, before you post in my forum. We dont know shit about Lucifer yet. So dont fucking run your mouth


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 29, 2008)

weaselflare said:


> fallen angel, became demon of waste, seduced adam after he was rejeced from the garden of eden.


 
Ok, maybe I should've rephrased that. Thanks for your info (though Irishwonder's version is what I've come to know), but I was more along the lines of what are they going to do with her character for the series; I'm excited to see that.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Right, cause I'm sure they're the only ones to do it or that they were the first.


It was far from original 
But entertaining none the less


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 29, 2008)

my guess is go badass on them all inocent like.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

I miss the Yellow-Eyed Demon.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 1, 2008)

i miss the yellow eyed demons daughter meg. she was a hottie. so their on strike? why? i havnt heard crap on whats going on. the jail episode wasnt the season finale was it? they replaced supernatural with reaper w/e that crap is


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 1, 2008)

i miss the black guy. but hes black he had to go. thats how hollywood roles. i wanna see rubies dad come in and beat teh shit out of anyone who gets pissed. i bet he would be a reall badass judging by how she came out.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 1, 2008)

The strike is over just that they never made any new episodes during the strike so they have to make some right now or whatever and that takes time to do.


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 2, 2008)

i think new episodes start in like two weeks. i dont remember where i saw that though


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

Ahh no.. new episodes don't start till the end of april.


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 2, 2008)

^your avatar matches your post lol

is it april dang.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 2, 2008)

why did the writers go on strike?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

why does anyone go on strike?


----------



## Tash (Mar 2, 2008)

They wanted moar money.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 2, 2008)

ding ding ding we got a winner


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought that was obvious. But can you blame them? I mean they're not the only ones being selfish.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 4, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> I miss the Yellow-Eyed Demon.


Me as well


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy shit, 2 months without my favorite show. Now that hit me where it hurts. Oh well, very anticipated return. Cant wait


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't think its the end of April, that sounds kind of off and the writers had good reason to strike, they were basically not getting paid for writing webisodes even though the networks get money from them.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2008)

They need to make more episodes there are not complete ones after 12 because thats when they had to stop making them because of the strike. So it will take like 2 months to get like 5 episodes ready to air and such.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 12, 2008)

So what date does the new eppy air?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 12, 2008)

April 24, 2008. Same day as the new Lost episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2008)

I still will not be watching Lost...lol. 

But Supernatural looks exciting. I just bought the DVDs of Season 2...there are all these deleted scenes and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2008)

This show better come back with a vengeance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2008)

I just posted some Ava love in the convo topic...I will show some here. I kind of wish she wasn't gone.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ The girl was evil

Just watched the latest ep, fucking epic. And Lillith will be epic, she's suppoused to be the mother of evil in legend so I expect big things.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I just saw the new ep that aired in the UK, the one where the cop station was sieged, pretty awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ^^ The girl was evil
> 
> Just watched the latest ep, fucking epic. And Lillith will be epic, she's suppoused to be the mother of evil in legend so I expect big things.



Ava was only evil after being forced to fight for her life for five months straight.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

^^She tried to kill Sam, and her power was kinda lame. What makes you like her so much?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ^^She tried to kill Sam, and her power was kinda lame. What makes you like her so much?



Yeah, she had normal powers...she could control demons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2008)

Ohhh, now I remember that whore. What a whore!


----------



## rockstar sin (Apr 24, 2008)

lol@Dean and the Ghostfacers intro.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 24, 2008)

damn baseball has pushed supernatural back to midnight for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2008)

lol when i saw the intro i thought this episode would suck but it was actually very funny


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 25, 2008)

New episode aired last night?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yep, it did.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 25, 2008)

DAMN!!! It keeps happening to me!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 25, 2008)

What, missing the episode while it aired?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw it, it was pretty good.


----------



## KamiKazi (Apr 25, 2008)

it was good. that last like 10 minutes were priceless


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

Very bad episode. But meh! Every season has them. This is still the best Season. And finally they get back to canon in the next episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



dean has only 2 months left so this should be resolved this season


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2008)

He better no die or else this show will just die with a season without him.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

^Speak english and no he isn't gonna die. If he does, than he will comeback somehow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2008)

It was an alright episode, I suppose. Could've used more sex though. All shows can use more sex.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 2, 2008)

dean really doesn't wanna die 

he's starting to get desperate, hope he doesn't get sloppy when he needs to be on top of his game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2008)

I wonder who will come and save them at the last minute?


----------



## Gene (May 3, 2008)

lmao "That's what you get for messing with the phone company!"

That guy was awesome.


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

Damn theres only two more episodes left


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2008)

The show isn't even canceled yet, calm down.


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

Canceled wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2008)

You act like the show is over.


----------



## spaZ (May 3, 2008)

No I don't, I was just saying that theres two episodes left with the sad face because the seasons almost over...


----------



## Bear Walken (May 3, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No I don't, I was just saying that theres two episodes left with the sad face because the seasons almost over...



I figured that would be it. Season 4 got the greenlight a while ago. Now we gotta see who won't be making it to season 4. Sam ? Dean ? Bobby ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2008)

I doubt Sam And Dean won't be there, Bobby is questionable. Plus we all know Jo is supposed to be in one episode this season.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt Sam And Dean won't be there, Bobby is questionable. *Plus we all know Jo is supposed to be in one episode this season.*



Wh ... whut!?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2008)

Jo was announced to be in one episode this season.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 3, 2008)

jo was hot. 

i remember that being mentioned before. so it was confirmed that she'll appear?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

I was really glad to see Bella back, she's kind of a badass and I can sort of understand why she killed her parents (seemed to me like they were alluding to her being abused) but she turned out to be useful in the end and told them something I went into the episode knowing--it would be that demon. Oh and is the colt going to become a bargaining chip all of the time?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 8, 2008)

the colt's good for two things, bargaining and shooting. and since bullets are limited it gets bargained off more than it gets fired 

and i agree with what you said about bella. it was nice that she turned out useful in the end and not just a total bitch.

finale should be good. i'm guessing lilith won't die in it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2008)

I am guessing she will be there next season too, also they can make more bullets the colt remember?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was really glad to see Bella back, she's kind of a badass and I can sort of understand why she killed her parents *(seemed to me like they were alluding to her being abused)* but she turned out to be useful in the end and told them something I went into the episode knowing--it would be that demon. Oh and is the colt going to become a bargaining chip all of the time?



I wish they didn't go there with her backstory. Up to that point. I was all for Dean killing the bitch. Then that scene plays out and now I feel sorry for her. 

Now I'm hoping that there's someway for her to return. I mean we didn't see her get mauled to death or anything. 

As for the villain in tonight's episode. Billy Drago is one scary looking friend, with or without the makeup.


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2008)

LOL that was just awesome, I really hated Bella it was nice for them to get rid of her finally though would of been better if Dean just shot her. 

And I wonder how this finale is going to end.. I can there being a cliffhanger very easily.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I wish they didn't go there with her backstory. Up to that point. I was all for Dean killing the bitch. Then that scene plays out and now I feel sorry for her.
> 
> Now I'm hoping that there's someway for her to return. I mean we didn't see her get mauled to death or anything.
> 
> As for the villain in tonight's episode. Billy Drago is one scary looking friend, with or without the makeup.



I remember him being that creepy Cajun guy on X-Files.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2008)

Bella isn't dead. That should be obvious.

Well the season finale is already upon us... I'm sure it'll be a massive cliffhanger.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2008)

This season ended in a way I never expected...I mean I hope they don't take too long getting Dean back next season. And it looks like Ruby might be gone too. Damn this is hardcore.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (May 15, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This season ended in a way I never expected...I mean I hope they don't take too long getting Dean back next season. And it looks like Ruby might be gone too. Damn this is hardcore.




I know but me and my sister wanted it to be this way since to be honest, we were getting tired of the whole "deal" saving method and it's nice that Dean basically reflected that thought as well. But man, the last part of the ending was hardcore and unexpected and got my psyched for next season


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

OK ima catch up now since it's over and watch a straight run this weekend. Just wondering if they gave the greenlight for season 4, thanks.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2008)

Yeah they did a little while ago I think.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2008)

Next Season will suck without Dean, I hope Ruby and Jo come back--Jo was supposed to be back already


----------



## spaZ (May 16, 2008)

The show will lose interest if Dean is gone, just wait he will be back (though I don't know if hes gone or whatever since I haven't seen the episode hahahahha)


----------



## Bear Walken (May 16, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Next Season will suck without Dean, I hope Ruby and Jo come back--Jo was supposed to be back already



Dean & Jo should be coming back. 

It'll be up to Sam to rescue Dean's soul from hell. Something tells me once Sam's power reaches another level. He can bring Dean back with the snap of his fingers.

Jo not coming back this season might have been cut out due to the strike.  So whatever they had planned for her this season. Will most likely be reformatted to fit in somewhere next season. You know, storyline and whatnot so there's an established time line.

Ruby should be coming back as well. Not sure if it'll be in the same body though. When Lilith left the body, it looked dead to me.

As for the episode ....  

Seeing Dean at the end screaming out for help like that.  He pretty much owned the episode from beginning to end.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 16, 2008)

Holy unloving shit fucks

No Dean

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. Dean will come back or there is no show. Case closed.

I also don't think Sam will ever fully realize his powers until the end of the show, if ever. If he does, then hunting will be meaningless and the show would die. I suspect we may get a flash of his potential, be it him recalling Dean back and then never having powers again suddenly, or destroying a legion of demons and then never having powers again suddenly.


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

I know Dean is coming back but still he's suffering right now 

Dean


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

Don't pretend to watch Supernatural to try to be cool, Renee. We all know you never watched it.


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

whatchu talkin bout I love supernatural 

I wouldnt have been able to watch Dean get ripped apart by a Hellhound if I didn't know for sure that the show writers wouldnt let me down


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

Strange, I don't recall you being in this thread before. A true Supernatural fan talks about it.

A lot.


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

oh i didnt know that you have to post alot in this thread before you can post in here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

No, you just have to post a lot in this thread before you gain Supernatural cred.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2008)

if dean doesn't come back i'm going to stop watching it. it won't be nearly as cool with just sam. 

but i don't see how bringing dean back from hell  would make sense


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

I don't want cred 

I just wanted to lament over the last ep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2008)

Sam and Bobby will find a way. 

PS: my throat still hurts and I need a second opinion!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 16, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> if dean doesn't come back i'm going to stop watching it. it won't be nearly as cool with just sam.
> 
> but i don't see how bringing dean back from hell  would make sense


Well we ain't sure that he's in hell. That place certainly isn't lets say bright enough to be hell . Maybe it's like a place between earth and hell or something like that. Bringing people back from hell is really bullshit. I'm pretty sure they have something else in mind for Dean (unless Jensen actually left the show).


They really should make this the official theme for Supernatural [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0[/YOUTUBE]
Freaking love this song. Even more so when it's used in Supernatural.


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

What a ending. Man dean's death was graphic yet memorable and sad. Though i felt more sad with Sam's death. Great ending though


----------



## Aiden86 (May 17, 2008)

Dean is gone? wtf nooooo


----------



## KamiKazi (May 17, 2008)

dean dying was no surprise, but the way he died was just...damn 

and dean will definitely be back somehow. it wouldn't be supernatural without him


----------



## spaZ (May 17, 2008)

If Sam has the power to kill Lilith than I am pretty sure he might have the power to bring back his brother.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 18, 2008)

Sam will go all aji tae on Lillith then some plot h4x will bring Dean bck

It would be epic if sam wwent to hell to get dean back thou


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Sam has the power to kill Lilith than I am pretty sure he might have the power to bring back his brother.



the way the demon explained it..it sounds like sam DOES have  the power to take her down..but it will come at a price..maybe his life


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the way the demon explained it..it sounds like sam DOES have  the power to take her down..but it will come at a price..maybe his life



Doubtful, more likely he would become more evil...that's how it worked in season two, no reason to think it'd be any different now.


----------



## spaZ (May 18, 2008)

The thing I don't get though is why would he have so much power just because of a little demon blood from yellow eyes? I think theres more to Sam than just that, and it might have something to do with his mother.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The thing I don't get though is why would he have so much power just because of a little demon blood from yellow eyes? I think theres more to Sam than just that, and it might have something to do with his mother.



Well its obvious their mother had some sort of deal with the yellow eyed demon or that she at least knew him, as much is stated. But all of the kids with the demon blood had the power to control demons if they applied themselves.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 19, 2008)

Sam is the golden child of Supernatural. Anyone else wondering if Dean was able to see Sam's demon side? There were times when Dean was looking at Sam's face getting distorted and all demon like. I wonder if that was Demon Sam.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 19, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Sam is the golden child of Supernatural. Anyone else wondering if Dean was able to see Sam's demon side? There were times when Dean was looking at Sam's face getting distorted and all demon like. I wonder if that was Demon Sam.



I never thought of that. I thought it was just Dean seeing things. But him almost seeing Sam's demon side is very plausible.  And yah, I made a kick ass gif out of that scene.


----------



## Tash (May 19, 2008)

That's a side effect of having the hell hounds on you. The poor bastards in the second season that had made deals got the same treatment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2008)

Swajio said:


> That's a side effect of having the hell hounds on you. The poor bastards in the second season that had made deals got the same treatment.



Exactly...I don't think he would be able to because Sam's not a demon or even possessed.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 21, 2008)

Damn those demons fucked Bella over bigtime. Well, at least we learned something from that episode. NEVER trust a demon. 


And ouch, being buried alive for eternity is probably the most miserable way to suffer that I can think of.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Damn those demons fucked Bella over bigtime. Well, at least we learned something from that episode. NEVER trust a demon.
> 
> 
> And ouch, being buried alive for eternity is probably the most miserable way to suffer that I can think of.



You're one episode behind? Or are you watching them late? Well if I were you I would avoid reading above...

And we're not sure Bella is dead because we didn't see her die.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 21, 2008)

I missed the last two weeks. Fucking world of warcraft is fucking me up. So I had to DL them. Im DLing the latest one right now.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 23, 2008)

Guys, listen to my theory and tell me what you think.

"Lilith is the leader in the west" A quote from one of the earlier episodes. 

This makes me think. Since Season 1-3 took place in America, maybe in future seasons we can see Dean and Sam venture into Europe and Asia, to fight Demons and the Demon leaders there. Just think of all the new storylines....New Hunters, New Demons, etc. 

And IMO, the portal to Hell should be in the eastern hemisphere somewhere. Not everything has to be in America all the time.

Im kinda sick of them going back and forth from Ohio to California. HOW ABOUT SOME TOKYO AND PARIS!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2008)

If California, with all the gay love and hippie family values, isn't the portal to Hell, I don't know what is. 

If they go to the east, will we see ninja hunters and shit?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 23, 2008)

Maybe.

I got a question, I just watched the awesome Season finale, but I dont understand what happened to Lilith. After that huge flashing light dissapeared, she was scared of Sam, than she ran away. What was that about?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I got a question, I just watched the awesome Season finale, but I dont understand what happened to Lilith. *After that huge flashing light dissapeared, she was scared of Sam, than she ran away. What was that about?*



Her powers were no longer working. I think Sam unknowingly went Haitian, the guy from Heroes, on the bitch. Remember Ruby said Sam could defeat her with his brain, without lifting a hand or some shit like that. Her telekinesis weren't working, her blow everything the fuck up didn't work. So she headed for high grounds as Sam was about to stick her with the blade. Lucky bitch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

I doubt they will be going over seas...at least not often. I think the idea is kind of silly, I like things how they are now.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 23, 2008)

How is it silly? If the world really was facing the Apocolypse, you think their would only be Demons in America? That sounds silly, if anything is silly. It would be more realistic. Sam and Dean are the best Hunters in the world, so they need help in Europe and Asia. MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2008)

Dragon said:


> How is it silly? If the world really was facing the Apocolypse, you think their would only be Demons in America? That sounds silly, if anything is silly. It would be more realistic. Sam and Dean are the best Hunters in the world, so they need help in Europe and Asia. MAKE IT HAPPEN!



Oh because it makes lots of sense to leave behind connections, taking into account their lack of money, the fact they couldn't bring the car, they don't know the language and they would have a hard time bringing those weapons into foreign countries...yeah makes all the sense in the world.

*Edit*: Oh and then there's the fact that if they're in an airport someone could realize they're not dead and they could end up on the FBI watch list again.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 23, 2008)

A). No choice, the world is ending. So find new connections or bring their own connections. They rushed Lilith with a knife, on her turf and you think they are worried about connections? lol.

B). How have they made it this far with money? Buying food, gas for driving around the country, their weapons, clothes, and all the other necessities. They must have money somewhere, who are you to judge how much money they have?

C).Get a new car, maybe a new hunter can supply them, steal from a demon. Jesus open youre fucking mind.

D). If they can fake their death, avoid the FBI, kill demons, kill cops possessed by demons, and get away with all of this, you think it will be hard to smuggle some weaps? If not, im sure their are weapons on the other side of the world. Again, open youre mind.



Basically, open you're mind. This must be the first TV show you have ever watched, if you think this wouldnt be possible or a logical direction for the show. I see it being realistic, possible, and interesting. Quit complaining.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 24, 2008)

Dragon said:


> How is it silly?* If the world really was facing the Apocolypse, you think their would only be Demons in America?* That sounds silly, if anything is silly. It would be more realistic.



From what we've seen in the show. The world's in danger because of what happened in America when hell's gate was opened. So if anything, it would make sense that foreign hunters came to America instead of the brothers going out. Because all hell literally broke loose on American soil.  



Dragon said:


> Sam and Dean are the best Hunters in the world, so they need help in Europe and Asia.MAKE IT HAPPEN!



Just because the show follows every movement of the bros. It doesn't make them the best hunters in the world. I mean shit. Sam's only been in it for 3 years now. Besides, the brothers still come off as newbies when you compare them to Bobby.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2008)

Dragon said:


> A). No choice, the world is ending. So find new connections or bring their own connections. They rushed Lilith with a knife, on her turf and you think they are worried about connections? lol.
> 
> B). How have they made it this far with money? Buying food, gas for driving around the country, their weapons, clothes, and all the other necessities. They must have money somewhere, who are you to judge how much money they have?
> 
> ...



Okay, instead of slinging insults and your open your mind crack you need to think about what we have seen so far. Most of the demons were loosed here, most of the characters never mention going over seas and with the exception of Bella, none of them are from over seas. The answers they've sought, the people that help them are all in this country. I don't think it would be wise to go dragging the show all over the world. Not to mention that there's plenty right here they haven't explored, Hell Mexico and Canada are right here. But if I have to watch one more show that doesn't have the budget to shoot internationally try to fake it, its going to be bad. 

The show is fine the way it is, the second they start adding wacky foriegn sidekicks and change the car and the style of things, it dies. Stealing cars and smuggling weapons are big charges and from what I can see they only do things that are illegal when they have to. 

If anything the show should take them inside of Hell, not to some far off country, there's not much story value for the risk of ruining the show. Part of the shows charm is the local flavor. Most shows that try to go bigger than they were ultimately fail.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 24, 2008)

I know the show is fine the way it is. Im just saying it would be nice to show something completely new, that will open all sorts of new plots, characters, etc. I don't wanna see SN end of like Smallville, all repetitive and shit. SN is fine right now, but if this show keeps going for more and more seasons, which is possible, it being one of the top shows on CW. It would be good to do something like that. Maybe all hell breaks out on earth, not just America. Sounds logical, and with the great director they have, he can make it work. Im just saying im not against it. Id be pretty hyped.


@Bear Walkkenn. Yes the portal opened in America. But the demons want to terrorize the world, not just america. You act like they cant spread.

And Dean and Sam are the main characters, so ofcourse they will end up being the best Hunters. The world will need them to lead.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 24, 2008)

Dragon said:


> @Bear Walkkenn. Yes the portal opened in America. But the demons want to terrorize the world, not just america. You act like they cant spread.



Since these demons were released to form the army Sam would lead. It would make sense that they'd stay close to Sam's whereabouts. But since YED's departure. The chain of command he set up fell through. Now Lilith has taken the position of leader of the west that was meant for Sam. And this has split the small army into two factions. One for-Sam & the other against-Sam (til he proves his worthiness). 



Dragon said:


> And Dean and Sam are the main characters, so ofcourse they will end up being the best Hunters. The world will need them to lead.



No, they'll be the best hunters when they longer have to depend on Bobby. Other than that dream/nightmare episode. Bobby's been flawless when it comes to hunting. Also, it has been established that there's a hunters network out there. And with Bela, it's proves that this network continues overseas. So there's enough hunters in the Supernatural world to go around and hunt demons than just the two brothers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Since these demons were released to form the army Sam would lead. It would make sense that they'd stay close to Sam's whereabouts. But since YED's departure. The chain of command he set up fell through. Now Lilith has taken the position of leader of the west that was meant for Sam. And this has split the small army into two factions. One for-Sam & the other against-Sam (til he proves his worthiness).
> 
> 
> 
> No, they'll be the best hunters when they longer have to depend on Bobby. Other than that dream/nightmare episode. Bobby's been flawless when it comes to hunting. Also, it has been established that there's a hunters network out there. And with Bela, it's proves that this network continues overseas. So there's enough hunters in the Supernatural world to go around and hunt demons than just the two brothers.



Well I wouldn't consider Bella a Hunter, she was more like a treasure hunter. But I know what you mean. The truth of the matter is we can't consider Sam and Dean best because there are so many Hunters and some of them work all alone...


----------



## Dragon (banned) (May 24, 2008)

Well bobby is gonna die next season anyways. I guarentee it.

And Sam is supposed to be the leader of the west. So their must be a leader of the east. Which is where europe and asia are.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Well bobby is gonna die next season anyways. I guarentee it.
> 
> And Sam is supposed to be the leader of the west. So their must be a leader of the east. Which is where europe and asia are.



You assume they mean West up here...but they could mean West down there in Hell...


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2008)

Yeah last i checked Lilith was a demon not a human from the west.


----------



## Katsura (May 25, 2008)

So where the fux is episode 17? One week without Supernatural? You must be joking


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2008)

Katsura said:


> So where the fux is episode 17? One week without Supernatural? You must be joking



There isn't one, the show is over for the season, the writers strike cut it short, we have to wait until next Fall to see what happens next.


----------



## Katsura (May 25, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There isn't one, the show is over for the season, the writers strike cut it short, we have to wait until next Fall to see what happens next.



WHAT?! No way.. Next fall?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 25, 2008)

Katsura said:


> WHAT?! No way.. Next fall?



For what it's worth. Kripke said he might try to make season 4 longer to make up for the number of episodes we lost due to the strike. 

Season 3 had 16 episodes completed out of the possible 22 that a regular season would run. So we "might" be seeing 28 new episodes next season.  Make it happen Kripke.


----------



## Katsura (May 25, 2008)

Yeah but next fall? Not the one coming up ?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally caught up to the last 3 episodes!!! A fucking amazing ass day for me!lol But I am really disappointed with how the creators decided to end the season/last episode. Is that really how hell looks like in Supernatural? I don't buy it. That's why I'm also doubting whether or not if Dean really did died (probably in some weird coma lol). And come on! I can't believe that when Lilith actually had the upper hand, her powers suddenly stopped working. I swear there better be some reasonable, plausible, believable explanation in the next season. And that girl that played the last episode's Lilith=Fucking awesome! I liked her acting and the personality was really well portrayed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2008)

Just watched the finale, man my sis was crying, poor Dean

I can't believe Ruby and Bella won't be coming back, it really sucks. I blame the fans, they were complaining and had petitions to get her off the show, stupid bitches


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Just watched the finale, man my sis was crying, poor Dean
> 
> I can't believe Ruby and Bella won't be coming back, it really sucks. I blame the fans, they were complaining and had petitions to get her off the show, stupid bitches



No Ruby or Bella? Says who?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 29, 2008)

Writers confirmed no Ruby next season, as for Bella its most likely she ain't coming back because of the female fans not liking her


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

They really shouldn't of killed off Ruby she was pretty good character for the show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

^meh we all knew it was going to happen


----------



## spaZ (Jun 30, 2008)

But still... now theres going to be a different actor for ruby though


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 30, 2008)

She probably won't be as hot as the old one.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 30, 2008)

Exactly and thats going to suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2008)

Nah they're getting rid of the character all together, apparently budget cuts>_>

Tho the writers promised more hot wimminz for next season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not too distraught over the loss of either, really. Bella more so since she was far more interesting. But, I'll live.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 30, 2008)

Nah. Ruby was better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Ruby was just another demon.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 30, 2008)

But she was still hotter than Bella. But both were hot. pek


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 30, 2008)

Dean.  

Hot actress that plays Ruby.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 30, 2008)

I liked Bella, she was more interesting and I found her hotter just because of the British accent and how disconnected she was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, Bella was hotter. Blondes were never my thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2008)

Bella was way more interesting, not to mention both of them going to Hell could have played out well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't choose, though I will definitely miss Bella more than Ruby.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 14, 2008)

Just finished S1 of this show, simply awesome. Definatly going to catch up on it as this is my kind of series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 30, 2008)

Can't wait for season 4. I'm interested in seeing how they're gonna bring Dean back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

It's coming back Thursday, bitches. Who's with me?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

Took them long enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Shorter than Heroes. 

So, what do you think the deal with Dean is gonna be?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 15, 2008)

He comes back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, duh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2008)

*do not read if you don't want to be spoiled*

*Spoiler*: __ 



dean loses his memories of hell..maybe more


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Makes sense. I just hope he gets the rabbit foot back this season somehow.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's coming back Thursday, bitches. Who's with me?



I AM, I've been waiting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2008)

so have i

i wonder if dean comes back as a demon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

Demon Dean would be cool, no doubt. But having Sam as the only good guy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Demon Dean would be cool, no doubt. But having Sam as the only good guy?



ofcourse sam will find a cheesy way to bring dean back..but i hope he keeps his powers


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 15, 2008)

My guess is Dean will get some help from someone or a demon to escape from hell. The Brothers need to get back together to kick some more demon ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2008)

If Dead retains some demon powers, and Sam gains control over his, this show could turn into Heroes with demons! :amazed

Not sold on that being a good thing, either.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 15, 2008)

Sam wasn't the one who brought back Dean, and Dean isn't buying it.  What I can't wait to see is Sam's change, after his brother's death.  I heard he's playing no games this season.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 15, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shorter than Heroes.
> 
> So, what do you think the deal with Dean is gonna be?



Kripke did say in a interview ......


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Dean was gonna spend some episodes in hell. Not sure if that plan has changed or what. The summary for the premiere says that Dean escapes Hell and reunites with Sam & Bobby. The only problem, he has no idea how he escaped or recollection of Hell. 

What I'm hoping for is that it's all an illusion in Dean's head. Fake hope to fuck with Dean's head.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, that'd be cool. I could see it happening, too, since Hell should be pretty evil like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

What if Sam trades his powers for Dean's return?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

Trades them to whom? Lilith? I don't think she has the power to bring Dean out of Hell. I think they discussed that before, I can't recall...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trades them to whom? Lilith? I don't think she has the power to bring Dean out of Hell. I think they discussed that before, I can't recall...



She probably does actually, they just said that the cross roads demon didn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2008)

I could've sworn Lilith said she couldn't do it either, or someone did. I know she had Sam's contract, but the power to bring people from Hell escaped her.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2008)

One of the best episodes IMO. Angels? Nice. Sam using his powers? Nice. Dean back and kicking ass? Nice. This season so far = win.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's what I thought of the 4th season premiere:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was alright. I'm glad Dean didn't come out of hell as a demon, though it would've been cool. I'm glad we finally see Sam using his demonic power to kill demons. I mean, we kept hearing about it in the previous season yet we didn't see anything. So I'm glad about that. I'm surprise Ruby is still around. I wished they just stick w/ the blonde chick instead of this new chick, who doesn't look good. And the angel @ the end, well it about time we hear about them & God. I mean, if they're demons than there has to angels, right.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 19, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Here's what I thought of the 4th season premiere:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kind of hard to do since the body was dead when Lilith bailed out.

---------------------

Anyone else thinking that ........


*Spoiler*: __ 



God ordered Castiel to retrieve Dean from Hell. For the purpose of defeating evil Sam ? Which he will be as he continues to dip into the dark side.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Kind of hard to do since the body was dead when Lilith bailed out.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



Or stopping Sam from becoming evil...and how come Ruby is back, they said they didn't have budget for her. I miss that other girl, I think her name was Meg or something, she was in the second season alot. 

I knew Casiel was an Angel when they said his name, the "EL" gave it away


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Or stopping Sam from becoming evil*



Or that. If it isn't too late. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *...and how come Ruby is back, they said they didn't have budget for her. I miss that other girl, I think her name was Meg or something, she was in the second season alot. *



I was wondering the same thing. I remember reading Kripke saying that the blonde actress wasn't coming back & neither was Ruby. Then Bam! There she is. CW must've coughed up some last minute dough.

Meg was the blonde female demon, the daughter of YED. Unless you're thinking of the blonde female hunter. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I knew Casiel was an Angel when they said his name, the "EL" gave it away



I didn't get it til after seeing the cult knife failing to kill him.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Omg that episode was fucking amazing. Dean coming back, Sam finally learning how to use his powers, and a fucking angel. 

Is anyone else besides me thinking that Dean and Sam's mom might play a big roll with the angels in some way? Because I remember she was part of something since she did know who the yellow eyed demon was. 

This is now a theory of mine actually, Dean and Sam's mom is an angel or part angel or something like that and both the boys had that in there blood. But the when the yellow eyed demon put his blood into Sam it gave him demonic powers. Thus Deans powers have yet to come to and could turn out to be angel or something powers, though that's if he has any.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

I like how the writers actually seem to have opened a book at one point instead of the fail of similar programs


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 19, 2008)

Damn, this was a good episode. I dont normally watch it- mostly only when I have nothing to do, but like I said,this was one hell of an ep. I like the fact that they are only now bringing angles and what not into the story. The demons looked spooked as hell. This is another show that I am hooked to now


----------



## Apollo (Sep 19, 2008)

Didn't their dad go to heaven?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

I guess it'd make sense the demons were scarred, I mean from my personal readings of the bible it seems like Satan was just some angel who left, so people under him would definitely be scarred of the Big G


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 19, 2008)

Eric Kripe....I love you.

Seriously, best season opener of Supernatural and any show I have watched yet. Kept me in suspense all episode, Dean coming back, Sam being all badass with his powers, and then an angel appears! I got all excited about it because finally they're talking about the other side. Looks like the Big Man upstairs has some plans for you, Dean my boy.

And it also seems that I am not the one who has the same theory that Dean will have to counteract Sam's powers or even fight him because it's funny that Castiel referred only to Dean and not Sam in terms of God's plans.

I CAN'T FREAKING WAIT AND NEXT EPISODE IS GOING TO BE TIGHT!

PS: Damn, Castiel's powers must be through the roof, I mean he basically curbstomp anyone that looked at his true form.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2008)

Man this opener surpassed S2 as the best so far IMO. Fucking ace 

I did totaly not expect the higher powers to be introduced, its about time really.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Eric Kripe....I love you.
> 
> Seriously, best season opener of Supernatural and any show I have watched yet. Kept me in suspense all episode, Dean coming back, Sam being all badass with his powers, and then an angel appears! I got all excited about it because finally they're talking about the other side. Looks like the Big Man upstairs has some plans for you, Dean my boy.
> 
> ...



^Agreed with everything you said. This had to be the best season premiere I've seen this season. With that being said, the plot is becoming very interesting and I hope it doesn't become a balance of good and evil. Sam, being more skilled with his demonic powers and Dean, who might inherit Angelic powers, have to destroy Sam and his followers. Maybe I'm over thinking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

It was a great premiere, I'll say. I just felt like it wasn't real the whole time. Like at any minute Dean was going to wake up in Hell. 

Still, I like the idea of the other side finally joining in on this thing, but they seem ridiculously powerful. Angels, bibically, are ridiculously powerful, but demons are supposed to be fallen angels, and they're not in this show. Anyway, I can't wait to see what's in store this season.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 19, 2008)

Holy crap on a stick!! That was an amazing season opener. And was it me, but did Castiel have a John Constantine feel when he made his entrance? He even had the right garb.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It was a great premiere, I'll say. I just felt like it wasn't real the whole time. Like at any minute Dean was going to wake up in Hell.


I totally get that. As soon as the overhead shot of Dean's grave with ring of fallen trees was shown, I thought it was Hell screwing with Dean's mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I thought he was in Hell because of the trees, the empty gas station, and the phone not working at first. But, I guess not.

I also like the idea of Dean being meant to stop Sam from turning evil; it fits.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I thought he was in Hell because of the trees, the empty gas station, and the phone not working at first. But, I guess not.
> 
> I also like the idea of Dean being meant to stop Sam from turning evil; it fits.



About your previous comment, it did feel very supernatural, probably even more than any of the other seasons but then again, it seems that this season is going to be on a whole other level.

And I'm happy that Dean is finally being of importance on the supernatural scale and to be honest, it fits like you said. Not only because Dean is meant to stop Sam from going evil but because biblically, God and Jesus have used men that were far from being righteous and goody-tissue as instruments of their will.

But man, Supernatural, Heroes, NFL, NCAA...man my school life just got more distractions


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was a great premiere, I'll say. I just felt like it wasn't real the whole time. Like at any minute Dean was going to wake up in Hell.
> 
> Still, I like the idea of the other side finally joining in on this thing, but they seem ridiculously powerful. Angels, bibically, are ridiculously powerful, but demons are supposed to be fallen angels, and they're not in this show. Anyway, I can't wait to see what's in store this season.



Angel does seem extremely powerful but we don't know if it's even more powerful then Lilith. Lilith only lost to sam and not even lost, just couldn't hurt him. So maybe the angel would have problems with someone as strong as Lilith. 

Still it was probably one of the best season premiers for a show I've seen in awhile like people stated plus i would like to add episode 2 looks kickass as well.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Angel does seem extremely powerful but we don't know if it's even more powerful then Lilith. Lilith only lost to sam and not even lost, just couldn't hurt him. So maybe the angel would have problems with someone as strong as Lilith.
> 
> Still it was probably one of the best season premiers for a show I've seen in awhile like people stated plus i would like to add episode 2 looks kickass as well.



Episode 2 looks epic already with some people coming back. I wonder why the black cop comes back as an angry ghost though?

One thing is for sure, I'm igay for Eric Kripe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> About your previous comment, it did feel very supernatural, probably even more than any of the other seasons but then again, it seems that this season is going to be on a whole other level.
> 
> And I'm happy that Dean is finally being of importance on the supernatural scale and to be honest, it fits like you said. Not only because Dean is meant to stop Sam from going evil but because biblically, God and Jesus have used men that were far from being righteous and goody-tissue as instruments of their will.
> 
> But man, Supernatural, Heroes, NFL, NCAA...man my school life just got more distractions


Dean has been talking about having to stop Sam a lot lately. Their dad said it was his job, etc... This really reaffirms that. Maybe he'll get Angel powers. 


crazymtf said:


> Angel does seem extremely powerful but we don't know if it's even more powerful then Lilith. Lilith only lost to sam and not even lost, just couldn't hurt him. So maybe the angel would have problems with someone as strong as Lilith.
> 
> Still it was probably one of the best season premiers for a show I've seen in awhile like people stated plus i would like to add episode 2 looks kickass as well.


 Yeah, that's true. Lilith is on a whole other level as far as demons are concerned. Maybe she's the equivalent to the angel in demonic terms. It will be interesting to see what happens. Quite frankly, I won't be surprised if Lilith kills the angel, after he shows ridiculous feats, only to hype up the Sam vs Lilith battle more.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 19, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean has been talking about having to stop Sam a lot lately. Their dad said it was his job, etc... This really reaffirms that. Maybe he'll get Angel powers.




And then he'll starting burning people's eyes out with his aura

And no way in hell is that demon whore Lilith going to kill my boy Castiel. That s**** ain't happening


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

That would be beyond badass. 

I predict some sort of future clash between the two. If not kill, then injured severely. I just see it going down like that.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

Supernatural needs more love on this forum. It really does. 3 seasons of awesome, and season four is shaping up to be awesome too.

Too bad corporate television and ratings are so fucking important, so the likeliness of anything past season 5 will be wishful thinking.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

If anything this show is the best thing on tv right now. The acting in it is 10x better than anything else around to. Hell it should be way above heroes in ratings and everything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree it is one of the best show on television right now. However, it's hard for me to pick a favorite between this, Heroes, and House. 

It's a damn shame that the latter get 100x more attention though. This is easily just as good, if not better.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If anything this show is the best thing on tv right now. The acting in it is 10x better than anything else around to. Hell it should be way above heroes in ratings and everything.



It has a better cast, better effects, better stories, better music, about everything better then heroes. But heroes has the "Superhero" feeling and it's why it's rated higher even with the disaster that was season 2 and a overrated season 1. 

I love supernatural and it's one of the only shows i buy boxsets for. It's by far the best super hero/natural/monsters kind of show. And this is coming from a huge angel/buffy fan.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

hell yes the conclusion to *Supernatural: Rising Son* comes out on wednesday


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Supernatural: Rising Son, whats that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

a six issue comic book series that shows the circumstances of Dean's first "Hunt", it's a sequel to *Supernatural: Origins*, also 6 issues which shows Johns raising Dean and Sam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I remember hearing about that. For some reason I didn't think came out yet... I may have to look into that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> a six issue comic book series that shows the circumstances of Dean's first "Hunt", it's a sequel to *Supernatural: Origins*, also 6 issues which shows Johns raising Dean and Sam



Are they worth it?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

they are if you're a fan of the show


----------



## Undaunted (Sep 19, 2008)

Was anyone else surprised to learn that Sam is basically sexin' the Ruby? 
I was really hoping that Season 3 wasn't the end of her character, and was pleasantly surprised when it was revealed she was still alive.

The fact that Sam has taken control of his demonic/psychic powers was a highlight of the premiere as well.

All in all, I can't wake 'till the next episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

I am excited that Sam has finally started to learn to use his abilities. However, they seam like weak shit right now. He could've done the same thing with the exorcism chant. 

Granted, with that they usually aren't paralyzed...


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure that he killed the thing though. Usually with the chant they go up and fly into the ground or something like that right? Not down into the ground and have it get burnt.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

It was odd he had to have his eyes closed for it. It shows that he hasn't even come close to mastering it (other demons can do tk-ish stuff when a bullet has left the barrel)

Still his one was impressive, given that he looked like he literally "killed" the demon, and not just sent it to hell.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

At least with this power it will only kill the demon and not the human thats being controlled, as you could see when he went to check that girls pulse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

spaZ said:


> I am pretty sure that he killed the thing though. Usually with the chant they go up and fly into the ground or something like that right? Not down into the ground and have it get burnt.


 Oh, maybe. I just figured it was a styistic exorcism. Good call.


Ukoku Sanzo said:


> It was odd he had to have his eyes closed for it. It shows that he hasn't even come close to mastering it (other demons can do tk-ish stuff when a bullet has left the barrel)
> 
> Still his one was impressive, given that he looked like he literally "killed" the demon, and not just sent it to hell.


 He did TK before, too. I am pretty sure he is supposed to be able to have all of the various powers shown so far, or at least quite a few. 


spaZ said:


> At least with this power it will only kill the demon and not the human thats being controlled, as you could see when he went to check that girls pulse.


 I took that to mean "oh, shit, they still die when I do that".


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 19, 2008)

I must be forgetting something. When a demon is sent to hell, the host dies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Every single time, so far. Usually it's because the host is so badly battered by variables. I assume that, if the host is possessed then the demon is immediately exorcised, the host would live.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2008)

What i like is since Sam is this powerful mother fucker we see him grow in power slowly and it makes it more fun to watch him progress. He is this bad ass mofo from what we've been guessing. They can't just show his true true power of fuckingdemonsup yet.


----------



## Iria (Sep 19, 2008)

I just want to echo the sentiments of everyone else and say it was a great premiere!

I have seriously been waiting a long time for the "other side" to get involved. In fact before we knew who Ruby was I was hoping the whole time that she was an angel (yeah mistake )

Anyway I am so glad to see the brothers back together and Sam finally embracing that aspect of himself. I just really hope Dean wasn't brought back to stop him, but it makes sense :/

Anyway cant wait for the rest of the season


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 19, 2008)

No matter what powers Sam develops. Dean>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sam


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 19, 2008)

oh if you thought that ONE angel is badass, imagine an entire legion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2008)

Iria said:


> I just want to echo the sentiments of everyone else and say it was a great premiere!
> 
> I have seriously been waiting a long time for the "other side" to get involved. In fact before we knew who Ruby was I was hoping the whole time that she was an angel (yeah mistake )
> 
> ...


 Iria doesn't watch Supernatura. I thought we went over this already. 


HumanWine said:


> No matter what powers Sam develops. Dean>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sam


 Agreed. Dean will forever be the star of the show, I don't care what the WB thinks.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

Dean is awesome, hes one of the main reasons I got into this show because of his humor. Plus hes pretty bad ass, and Sam is just a little on the caring/dumb/smart side.


----------



## Trolli (Sep 19, 2008)

i Luv this show....i was happy when thursday's episode came out


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> oh if you thought that ONE angel is badass, imagine an entire legion.



in the bible ONE angel wiped out an entire army of thousands in a single night


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Two angels; One good and one bad? Uriel?





It's official: I will come multiple times through this season, that is for sure.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Uriel just hates humans thats all. I hope Dean fucks one of them up though, since I don't really see Angels being good either.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

technically if you go strictly by the bible, Demons is just a fancy name for bad angels


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

But in this show its different. Lucifer is the only fallen angel we know of. So if he went against a couple of angels plus god most likely he will lose. 

But I would love to see Dean kill an angel since I don't see them all that good. They are those type that will do anything to bring "good" to the world even if sacrificing as many people as possible.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If you guys are looking for spoilers you can get some here.  Amazon solves everything!



I don't check out spoilers for epic shows


----------



## spaZ (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't wait hahaha. But there really isn't a whole lot of big information spoilers in there.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2008)

Holy fuck awesome episode.


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Uriel just hates humans thats all. I hope Dean fucks one of them up though, since I don't really see Angels being good either.


Dean beating up Sam, Demons and Angels?

His Badassness level are off the meter.


----------



## Knives And Lint (Sep 21, 2008)

I love this show so much.
I first heard about it when I said my family had a 67' Impala, my friend said,"Oh my god. Dean's car..!!" And then I asked who Dean was and once I saw the show I fell in love with it, since I was wishing for a series like a better Buffy but new.

I really liked season premiere. I so knew that when Sam saw Dean again, there was going to be a long scene of gasping and blubbering.  Those scenes are always cute.
And I think Castiel is badass. I like that he isn't all super glowing white like the one angel from Constantine. (Unless maybe he is in his true form)
I don't like the new-body!Ruby's acting so much though..
I think the Dean vs Sam plot would be an interesting path to take.  Even though I am a Samgirl mostly, I like them both a lot, for different reasons<3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had to guess I would say it would be Sarryl, I think that's the name. Anyway, another group of Angels fell after Lucifer. They fell because they lusted after Human women.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I didn't know Sam fans existed. I guess the Internet still has surprises.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

? I like Sam too. He's badass but not AS badass as dean. Dean is the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know Sam fans existed. I guess the Internet still has surprises.



I like Sam, I mean I think they both are very important to what makes the show work. I mean most of the girls I know want to fuck Dean...but some even want Sam too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2008)

Sam is very important and i have no problem admitting i cried when he died. If you didn't fuck you, it was sad  And the way dean screamed "SAM!" was very good. 

So i think Sam is a great character. But Dean is defiantly my fave on the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like Sam that much, and here's why: he's too bitchy. Hell, Dean himself constantly calls him a bitch. What a bitch. 

Always complaining, second-guessing, crying, trying to find a nice solution, etc... I think he'll come into his own this season though if he starts using his powers.  Plus, his body is super hot!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2008)

WTF happened to the pimping thread?!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> WTF happened to the pimping thread?!



There was flaming and spamming there I think...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuck! I didn't even know Supernatural was going to be back so soon!


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 22, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Fuck! I didn't even know Supernatural was going to be back so soon!



I got you.  I'll go look for the episode right now.  The best season premiere I've seen this year.

Edit:  I got the episode but it's in 4 parts.  Do you still want it?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2008)

Fuck Sam, Fuck Dean

Bobby's the fucking man 

Followed by the late Ash


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> WTF happened to the pimping thread?!



Aizen is a total douchebag


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fuck Sam, Fuck Dean
> 
> Bobby's the fucking man
> 
> Followed by the late Ash


 You're right, Bobby is the man. But saying fuck Dean is the closest thing to biblical blasphemy there is other than actual blasphemy.


----------



## Trolli (Sep 23, 2008)

they always have good finales....like that  car crash, and the hell hound dinner


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't bring up a finale right now. I'm so high on sex and love from their return I never wanna come back down!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2008)

iFlare said:


> they always have good finales....like that  car crash, and the hell hound dinner



Oh yeah so does smallville. Not as good but both seem to do finale's very well. I love supernatural's season 1's ending. Season 2's episode before the last was great. and season 3 ending was "oh shit wtf?" ending. I'm expecting this to be similar.

Edit - Like tell me this isn't one of the saddest moments on TV, so well acted too. It's why i put supernatural so high on my list. *Season 2 endings* 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4d92cLJMBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trolli (Sep 25, 2008)

but the third seasons opening was sorry..


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 25, 2008)

This is by far the best part of each season:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2008)

i felt sorry for the ghost in this ep


*Spoiler*: __ 



i knew they were going to bring out lucifer


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Another awesome episode. Easily making this show the best this season. Loved every minute and the last conversation was great in terms of information and tension. Oh I'll be trying to get a new sig of the blasting ghost, shit was awesome.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, Dean got angelified! 

"Show some respect!"

Awesome episode. Two good ones in the books. Off to a great start.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Dean: If there's a God why isn't he doing anything then? 
Castiel: Well he works
Dean: If you say in mysterious ways, I'll kick your ass

^I know dean get's owned after this but damn, what a awesome line.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

It sure was. 

But as much as I like Dean, he was getting carried away there. I can understand his discern, but it wasn't necessary to provoke Castiel like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno, if my father was killed, brother once before, himself, and hundreds he's seen killed. I'd kinda be pissed too that this "God" wasn't helping. I thought he had the right to get upset.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 25, 2008)

Tonight's episode was great. Dean & Castiel's conversation @ the end was pretty interesting. Personally, I didn't feel sorry for the "witnesses". Sam, Dean, & Bobby try their best to save them. I mean, they can't save everybody. That's fucking impossible. Who do they think Dean, Sam, & Bobby are, God? Yeah, and I also knew that they were going to bring up the devil @ this point since angels were just revealed on the show.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

But he wasn't just upset at god, he was blatantly disrespectful (and to Castiel too). Anger doesn't mean you can go around pissing on someone. At least of all your savior.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> But he wasn't just upset at god, he was blatantly disrespectful (and to Castiel too). Anger doesn't mean you can go around pissing on someone. At least of all your savior.



He didn't/doesn't believe in God though. Very faintly does he and he has every right not to since they didn't help until now. He targeted God's solider, which is the closet thing he'll get to God. Made sense to attack him. 

I don't feel dean was wrong and in his position i'd be the same way. It's just castiel can throw his ass back in hell so whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone else remember the episode with the ghost who thought he was an angel? Remember when Dean saw what happened with the rapist and the truck full of pipes...how he was killed and how Dean was so sure that God was up there? 

What happened to all that?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

So if me and you have a spat, you go and attack my sister? 

No way around it, Dean was being a dick to the wrong person. If I was Castiel, I'd bitchslap Dean with my wing.

P.S. I know he doesn't believe in god. He doesn't even believe in Lucifer and he fights his minions every day. But he does believe in pie


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> So if me and you have a spat, you go and attack my sister?
> 
> No way around it, Dean was being a dick to the wrong person. If I was Castiel, I'd bitchslap Dean with my wing.
> 
> P.S. I know he doesn't believe in god. He doesn't even believe in Lucifer and he fights his minions every day. But he does believe in pie



If i couldn't reach you, probably 

Dean is a dick, but i have no problem agreeing he should attack these so called Angels for not helping this whole time. 

And if you don't believe in Pie you die.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 25, 2008)

Castiel noted that they are warriors, not heroes. Dean in this entire episode was attacked himself because he didn't save those who died. Was it right for them to attack Dean?

I'm just saying that Castiel isn't to blame period, and verbally assaulting, disrespecting and then threatening him was uncalled for (in Dean's characteristic, but still uncalled for)

P.S. I see that this episode had a theme of "help that didn't come"

Great way for them to end it with Dean going through his own inquiry.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone see my post?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Castiel noted that they are warriors, not heroes. Dean in this entire episode was attacked himself because he didn't save those who died. Was it right for them to attack Dean?
> 
> I'm just saying that Castiel isn't to blame period, and verbally assaulting, disrespecting and then threatening him was uncalled for (in Dean's characteristic, but still uncalled for)
> 
> ...



But if dean didn't become a hardass and burst out with insults he wouldn't be dean...he'd be like...sam  

Not that I don't like dean but the reason the convo was so interesting is because of Dean's attitude.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 26, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> It sure was.
> 
> But as much as I like Dean, he was getting carried away there. I can understand his discern, *but it wasn't necessary to provoke Castiel like that.*



Can't blame him for going off on Castiel after hearing what Meg & the FBI dude had to say to him. Which were some powerful scene I thought. Especially Meg's scene where she goes into how her distraught little sister committed suicide.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 26, 2008)

i hope they can keep this show cool with all this god and angel stuff

i waiting to hear the christians freak out


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> He didn't/doesn't believe in God though. Very faintly does he and he has every right not to since they didn't help until now. He targeted God's solider, which is the closet thing he'll get to God. Made sense to attack him.
> 
> I don't feel dean was wrong and in his position i'd be the same way. It's just castiel can throw his ass back in hell so whatcha gonna do?



You don't feel he was wrong for yelling at his savior?  I'm glad Castiel put him in his place.  I understand his disbelief with God, but if wasn't for the man he doesn't believe in, he would be in hell for all eternity. 

Edit:  How do you believe in demons and the supernatural, but don't believe in Lucifer and God?  This wasn't the first time they mentioned the devil either.   Don't forget that it was Lucifer who has great interest towards Sam.


----------



## Trolli (Sep 26, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You don't feel he was wrong for yelling at his savior?  I'm glad Castiel put him in his place.  I understand his disbelief with God, but if wasn't for the man he doesn't believe in, he would be in hell for all eternity.
> 
> Edit:  How do you believe in demons and the supernatural, but don't believe in Lucifer and God?  This wasn't the first time they mentioned the devil either.   Don't forget that it was Lucifer who has great interest towards Sam.



i know i was about to say how do you belive in all the things that are going on demons, ghost, etc. and dont belive in god and the devil. i hated that part, but i was like when castiel said that, i was like "i know thats right, dean you my boy but you better get right."


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 26, 2008)

To me, the whole Castiel scene was like this:

Both had bad days and Castiel basically told Dean that even angels have bad days so shut the fuck up and show me some respect or I throw you back in hell.

I mean really, I understand that Dean is pissed but he was acting like a spoiled brat, like the angels are supposed to help him all the time. Everyone has a duty and angels cannot be everywhere at once. 

And like Castiel, there is a bigger picture. I mean, Dean didn't even let Castiel start explaining before he lashed out at him and if he didn't, maybe Castiel could have explained it to him better.

And also Dean, maybe the reason why God doesn't lift a finger to stop the demons is because that is the purpose of the hunters. We saw already in S2 in the alternate reality episode that if Dean and his family were normal, then everybody they did save would have died. So by God not lifting a finger to help them, it created the people necessary to stop low-level demons and monsters and God is finally getting into the picture because this time, this isn't something humans can handle on their own.

Anyway, Dean just acted just like a typical person who is emotionally bitter and angry against God and then when you try to explain or help them understand, they lash at you and never let you explain and I have seen that way too many times.

But onto the episode:

- The ghosts were awesome and brutal as hell
- Felt bad for Meg and Henrickson as they both died horrible deaths
- Loved Castiel and him putting Dean in his place

Overall, an 8/10 and next episode looks even better.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 26, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i hope they can keep this show cool with all this god and angel stuff
> 
> *i** waiting to hear the christians freak out*




I'm a Christian and I haven't freaked out. Besides, it's a fictional take on Judeo-Christianity lore, why would I freak out?

And I actually love the Supernatural take on angels so far, awesome and actually pretty accurate to what the Bible refers to as angels.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a christian and I have no problem with this show. Fiction is fiction, that is something I respect strongly (of course i'm a writer of fiction). You will probably hear more protest from joe blow atheist then random evangelical preacher, especially if the the writters of the show turn out to be christian. Never expected this show to go this route, really interested and what it does from here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2008)

No one seemed to notice this. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Does anyone else remember the episode with the ghost who thought he was an angel? Remember when Dean saw what happened with the rapist and the truck full of pipes...how he was killed and how Dean was so sure that God was up there?
> 
> What happened to all that?


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 26, 2008)

Dean did that because he had preconceptions on what angels and god are supposed to be like, aka all powerful super good guys.  According to the show, they are more or less human with insane powers...like demons.  Except they try to help.  Dean just didn't know of their true nature, which is why he was pissed.  If the preconceptions he had were true, then the angel WOULD have been a huge ass for not helping him.

I can't believe I have not posted in this thread...D:  I love supernatural.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one seemed to notice this.


Yeah I remember that.  I think he gave up on that idea after all the shit that happened to good people in front of him since then.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

so anyone interested in what could happen next episode?  Looks like Castiello and Dean take a walk through memory lane


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Excellent episode

Ronald <3

Seriously, for bringing all the awesome characters back, it was FUCKING AWESOME 

Where was Ash though?  that epic friend should've been there


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

also I always wondered why Dean never reasoned that *HOLY WATER HURTING DEMONS* and *GHOSTS BEING UNABLE TO ENTER CHURCHES* wasn't a sign of God.

I mean Azazel himself didn't deny God existed.



gesy hyuga said:


> i waiting to hear the christians freak out



I share the opinions of Giorno and Wuzz. I mean why would they freak out?  this is fiction and even the most crazy fundamentalist shouldn't take insult from this since God and the angels are on the side of good.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

When basically you're fighting in a world filled with monsters that kill people and see no good side helping you begin to wonder if there is a good side. I don't blame dean for not believing in it. And holy water is just like a spell. Another spell to hurt demons, nothing more. 

Also i doubt christian will freak out. If they do owell, they should know it's all fake including there stuff.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, christians freaked out over MGS4. Yes, Metal Gear Solid 4.

They said the Patriots were the good guy, and Snake as in the "snake" in the bible, was an evil friend that was out to destroy them


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, christians freaked out over MGS4. Yes, Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> They said the Patriots were the good guy, and Snake as in the "snake" in the bible, was an evil friend that was out to destroy them



Oh so sad...sad


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, christians freaked out over MGS4. Yes, Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> They said the Patriots were the good guy, and Snake as in the "snake" in the bible, was an evil friend that was out to destroy them




First, don't generalize all Christians. There's the crazy Christians and then there's the Intelligent Christians like myself and trust me, you would never see act out like for a video game and where the heck did they even get that metaphor?

And for the whole Dean thing, the fact that again, God did not lift a finger to help him is actually kind of good. Think about it, in Dream a little Dream from S2 and even in the preview of next week's episode, it is mentioned that if Dean never became a hunter, all of the people they saved would have been dead.

So yeah Dean, your life does suck but at least you're saving other's people lives and that wouldn't happen if God actually did lift a finger.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2008)

Killua said:


> Well, christians freaked out over MGS4. Yes, Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> They said the Patriots were the good guy, and Snake as in the "snake" in the bible, was an evil friend that was out to destroy them



I never heard that from anyone anywhere...most of the Christians I know of that played that game didn't say anything about any part of it being wrong. But its obvious that most Christians believe in free will...just because one idiot said something like that doesn't mean we all will. Not to mention Snake didn't truly destroy them...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> First, don't generalize all Christians. There's the crazy Christians and then there's the Intelligent Christians like myself and trust me, you would never see act out like for a video game and where the heck did they even get that metaphor?
> 
> And for the whole Dean thing, the fact that again, God did not lift a finger to help him is actually kind of good. Think about it, in Dream a little Dream from S2 and even in the preview of next week's episode, it is mentioned that if Dean never became a hunter, all of the people they saved would have been dead.
> 
> So yeah Dean, your life does suck but at least you're saving other's people lives and that wouldn't happen if God actually did lift a finger.



It's not the fact that God helped or not. You can't blame Dean for not believing in the Good after all the shit he's been through. I sure as hell wouldn't if all I've seen through my life is death of friends and family without any good including my own ass getting teared to pieces.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 26, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> First, don't generalize all Christians. There's the crazy Christians and then there's the Intelligent Christians like myself and trust me, you would never see act out like for a video game and where the heck did they even get that metaphor?



I was merely pointing out that it's possible that a christian CAN freak out over Supernatural as long as they freaked out over MGS4 and called it the 'spawn of the devil'.

Oh, and the review started with: "I haven't played the game, I've seen trailers and talked to people"


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

Angels are awesome



			
				2 Kings 19:35 said:
			
		

> And it came about on that night that the angel of the Lord proceeded to go out and strike down a hundred and eighty-five thousand in the camp of the Assyrians. When people rose up early in the morning, why, there all of them were dead carcasses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, angels got some muscle. I am interested in what killed all of the other angels. I mean, if they send demons like Ruby running away shitting her pants, what exactly is it that is killing them?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, angels got some muscle. I am interested in what killed all of the other angels. *I mean, if they send demons like Ruby running away shitting her pants, what exactly is it that is killing them?*



High level demons like Lilith. 

Ruby never came off as a high level demon. She just seemed that way because she had the cult blade on her. Without it, she's shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2008)

How many high-level demons are there though? We only know of Lilith, Yellow-eyes (who was shit compared to Lilith and is dead), and no one else unless I am missing someone.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How many high-level demons are there though? We only know of Lilith, Yellow-eyes (who was shit compared to Lilith and is dead), and no one else unless I am missing someone.



lets do some caculations. Even if we can say a 1/3 or 1/1000000000 of humanity goes to hell at any given time, I say that considering the population of the earth and how long it existed (by evolutionist or creationist doesn't make a difference), then we have a HUGE number of demons, and if we say 1/100000 has a chance to become a high level demon, then how many high level of demons exist in 3 million or even 40,000 thousands of years of human history?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How many high-level demons are there though? We only know of Lilith, Yellow-eyes (who was shit compared to Lilith and is dead), and no one else unless I am missing someone.



I do not approve of Yellow-eyes bashing 

Yellow-eyes stomps Lilith, both in badassness and power. Dude, he fucking unleashed hell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2008)

He may have been cooler, I agree, but canonically she is far more powerful.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, Sam was pretty much fucked up against a tree (or was that Dean?) and the other one was deadbeat. Then John magically turns up as a spirit and pulls Yellow-eyes out of the vessel to buy the time Dean needs to fire the Colt.

On the other hand, Lilith tried to kill Sam, but left pissing her pants.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2008)

Yellow-eyes had plenty of demons scared as well.  As for Lilith, I believe she is Satan's daughter.  It make sense.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2008)

If we're taken to believe anything from the Bible there should be one third as many demons (at the start) as there is Angels. What I am guessing is that they're going to distinguish demons of a higher level by saying that there were the original demons from the fall and the ones made of Humans.

And tradition has it that Lilith was the first woman, before Eve, but she rejected Adam and chose to "lay" with demons instead.


----------



## kerr10 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think the first two episodes were good, this show is very consistent, I think and well, I loved the whole Castiel/God thing, even though I know a lot of people are complaining about it, it only makes sense they introduced something like that, if there's evil, why not good?.

The only thing I seriously don't like is the new Ruby, is she really an actress? She makes the character weak.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 30, 2008)

kerr10 said:


> I think the first two episodes were good, this show is very consistent, I think and well, I loved the whole Castiel/God thing, even though I know a lot of people are complaining about it, it only makes sense they introduced something like that, if there's evil, why not good?.
> 
> The only thing I seriously don't like is the new Ruby, is she really an actress? She makes the character weak.



Yeah, I really dislike the new Ruby, its like she's pretty and can't act! They could have gotten anyone else.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

The ending to Supernatural: Rising Son was great.  The epilogue where we find out the story was a flashback and he goes to meet Sam in the beginning of episode 1 was great.

oh and the 5 page story by *Eric Kripke* about the 2 nerds from "Hell House" was funny as hell.

In the story the 2 nerds pay a comic book writer to write a story where they're the manly heroes who have to defeat the evil two headed bishonen monster (dean "with his pouty lips" and Sam "with the pretty face")

couldn't stop laughing


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2008)

^Now i gotta read it. 

And IGN gives the new episode a 9.1 after the last two eps scoring around the same. Meaning that this is yet another awesome episode tomorrow.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 2, 2008)

Jesus Christ, I knew something wasn't normal about Sam and Dean's mom since Season 1.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

I knew it, I fucking knew it! Something is up with their mom and she's a Hunter...I knew something was going on when they showed how she talked to the Demon in Season 2.

Dean: Sammy, where ever you are. Our mom was a babe...I'm going to Hell...again.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn, Dean's mom looks hot!!!  Dean would've definitely go to hell _again_ if he kept thinking dirty thoughts about her. I wouldn't have guess that her family were the hunters instead of Dean's dad. So far, the episode is pretty good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

Holy shit! I didn't even notice...its Mitch Pellegi! Fuck yeah! I love X-Files, Skinner for the win.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 2, 2008)

great episode.  

i however missed almost the whole first season.  I should buy it.  i think I saw it for around $20 somewhere


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, tonight's episode was great. I felt so sorry for Mary. All she wanted was a normal life, but that yellow eyed bastard ruined everything for her. I bet yellow eyes' whole endgame is making Sam being the one who releases Lucifer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yeah, tonight's episode was great. I felt so sorry for Mary. All she wanted was a normal life, but that yellow eyed bastard ruined everything for her. I bet yellow eyes' whole endgame is making Sam being the one who releases Lucifer.



I doubt he wanted to release someone who could be more powerful than he is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2008)

i miss the end!

i only saw when dean's dad got his neck snapped..did she make a deal to bring him back?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i miss the end!
> 
> i only saw when dean's dad got his neck snapped..did she make a deal to bring him back?



Nope, he stayed dead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2008)

i see what you did thar

no need to be rude


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I can't pull one over on you!


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Damn, Dean's mom looks hot!!!  Dean would've definitely go to hell _again_ if he kept thinking dirty thoughts about her. *I wouldn't have guess that her family were the hunters instead of Dean's dad. So far, the episode is pretty good.*



I guess you didn't read the comics, Origins. It covers John's start up as he learns how to hunt after the death of Mary. There's a nice twist at the end of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His mentor, a hunter named Fletcher Gable, turns out to be a demon.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> great episode.
> 
> i however missed almost the whole first season.  I should buy it.  i think I saw it for around $20 somewhere



Yes buy season 1, it was a great season. 

And tonight's episode kicked ass but next week looks even better. How can they keep pushing out these grade A eps?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

great episode.  Loved how they used this as an excuse to give us another Azazel episode.  gotta give the actors credit, he's been played by like 4 guys and they all conveyed Az's smartass asshole very well.

also liked how they're possibly linking Azazel with Lucifer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> great episode.  Loved how they used this as an excuse to give us another Azazel episode.  gotta give the actors credit, he's been played by like 4 guys and they all conveyed Az's smartass asshole very well.
> 
> also liked how they're possibly linking Azazel with Lucifer



Dude, it was Mitch Pillegi...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah but others have played Az in seasons 1 and 2


----------



## Apollo (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't Azazel an angels name?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 3, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Isn't Azazel an *fallen* angels name?



Yes it is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Isn't Azazel an angels name?



Yes...most Angel names have "el" in them, but some of the demons keep their name after the fall...


----------



## Apollo (Oct 3, 2008)

Then why did that chick demon Sam is with act like she's never heard of Angels, or didn't know how strong they were?



Bear Walken said:


> Yes it is.



I'm not sure if Azazel is a fallen angel in the Bible, are you just talking about the show, if so it's obvious he is no longer an angel.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 3, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Then why did that chick demon Sam is with act like she's never heard of Angels, or didn't know how strong they were?
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure if Azazel is a fallen angel in the Bible, are you just talking about the show, if so it's obvious he is no longer an angel.*



I'm just going by what I remember when I searched his name when it was first revealed way back when. A lot of sites had his name listed amongst the fallen angels.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 3, 2008)

It's official. Kripke and the Supernatural crew are on a tea-bagging mission and are taking no prisoners because that's like 3 great episodes in a row.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

Only angels mentioned by NAME in the Bible (ignoring apochrypna) are Gabriel and Michael
no demons are given names (satan, and devil are descriptive nouns)

though most of angel lore is taken from bible apochrypna and jewish lore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Only angels mentioned by NAME in the Bible (ignoring apochrypna) are Gabriel and Michael
> no demons are given names (satan, and devil are descriptive nouns)
> 
> though most of angel lore is taken from bible apochrypna and jewish lore



Many Angel names were edited out of the Bible. But there are other demons named in the Bible. Satan actually does count, as it is capitalized and Baal is specifically named in the old testament and I think a few times in the new.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> It's official. Kripke and the Supernatural crew are on a tea-bagging mission and are taking no prisoners because that's like 3 great episodes in a row.



I know.  supernatural is usually always good.

I just hope they end the show when the whole "wtf is up with sam & save the world from Armageddon" story is over.  

I DO NOT want to see dean and sam turn into the "ghostfacers" after all this shit is done.  End it tastefully...not like smallville which dragged on way to long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> I know.  supernatural is usually always good.
> 
> I just hope they end the show when the whole "wtf is up with sam & save the world from Armageddon" story is over.
> 
> I DO NOT want to see dean and sam turn into the "ghostfacers" after all this shit is done.  End it tastefully...not like smallville which dragged on way to long.



If its a real Biblical Armageddon it last 1000 years. So there is a chance that they could just take care of one faction or just take care of Sam's involvement. Really, I don't think that Smallville is bad either.


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If its a real Biblical Armageddon it last 1000 years. So there is a chance that they could just take care of one faction or just take care of Sam's involvement. Really, I don't think that Smallville is bad either.



Smallville isn't bad (I love the show) it just should have cut out some of the stories and finished up a bit sooner.  They stretched out the superman material way too far.

And 1000 years may be true in the bible, but there's no way they will make it last very long in TV.  Either they stop it by the end of this season or they leave it at a cliffhanger meaning Armageddon may or may not start.  Then in the next season or two, stop Armageddon or fight hell's army for a season then stop the remainder of Armageddon from happening.

Either way, they will stop it eventually.

I just don't want it to end up, "So sammy, that was a close call, now gimme some asian titty mags," "NP dean, oh shit is that Slimer?!!!!"  *ghostbusters come walking in*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> Smallville isn't bad (I love the show) it just should have cut out some of the stories and finished up a bit sooner.  They stretched out the superman material way too far.
> 
> And 1000 years may be true in the bible, but there's no way they will make it last very long in TV.  Either they stop it by the end of this season or they leave it at a cliffhanger meaning Armageddon may or may not start.  Then in the next season or two, stop Armageddon or fight hell's army for a season then stop the remainder of Armageddon from happening.
> 
> ...



I doubt the show ends with them stopping all of Hell's Army, but I would think it would be more reasonable for it to end the whole show with a cliffhanger of sorts, like Dean still hunting and Sam somehow learning to use powers from Heaven's side. 

Even though that won't happen, what I am saying is that them defeating Hell's army seems somewhat unreasonable really. As long as the world in the show survives I don't think there can not be demons. 

And whether they like it or not, Armageddon isn't supposed to be a bad thing, I think its just who gets control of it and who unlocks the seals that's the trouble. For them to stop Armageddon would be them stopping something that God set into motion. Armageddon is just the final battle, they just want to come out on top.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Many Angel names were edited out of the Bible. But there are other demons named in the Bible. Satan actually does count, as it is capitalized and Baal is specifically named in the old testament and I think a few times in the new.



Baal was a false god that did exist or do anything

and yes Satan does count as a name _now_, but Satan is a descriptive noun used to call him after he abandoned his original name (which some would say is Lucifer but obviously isn't)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Baal was a false god that did exist or do anything
> 
> and yes Satan does count as a name _now_, but Satan is a descriptive noun used to call him after he abandoned his original name (which some would say is Lucifer but obviously isn't)



Dude, Baal totally counts, he was a God that people of Sumner prayed to, but at the same time he was also considered a demon, as many false gods were.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2008)

in the bible he flat out didn't exist, at all.  just something people prayed to and did jack shit


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 3, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt the show ends with them stopping all of Hell's Army, but I would think it would be more reasonable for it to end the whole show with a cliffhanger of sorts, like Dean still hunting and Sam somehow learning to use powers from Heaven's side.
> 
> Even though that won't happen, what I am saying is that them defeating Hell's army seems somewhat unreasonable really. As long as the world in the show survives I don't think there can not be demons.
> 
> And whether they like it or not, Armageddon isn't supposed to be a bad thing, I think its just who gets control of it and who unlocks the seals that's the trouble. For them to stop Armageddon would be them stopping something that God set into motion. Armageddon is just the final battle, they just want to come out on top.



Well..yeah I know there is no way they can defeat the ENTIRE army.  In supernatural style, this would mean sealing hell's gate back up somehow.  Kinda like what they did with the gate from last season.

With the way they talked about it, they seemed to think the apocalypse was the end of humanity as they knew it, which means they want to stop it from starting.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 3, 2008)

FUCKING YELLOW-EYES

MY FAVORITE VILLAIN'S PLAN IS STILL IN MOTION 

Endgame bitches


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump for Supernatural justice! 

I still don't like the new Ruby.


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Bump for Supernatural justice!
> 
> I still don't like the new Ruby.



i was gonna say that  

the old ruby was better and more sexy D: i sure miss her


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2008)

I was hoping Dean knifed her or something...I miss her old body.

Edit: Rougarou that shit does sound made up, but its all right . 

Damn did you see that guys hand bone poke out?


----------



## Vault (Oct 9, 2008)

and lol at azazel's endgame  im happy the bastard has a plan up his sleeves even when pushing daisies 

i like how he's always winking  

ruby is actually the true mastermind D: i called it first


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Good episode. Standered but well done.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 10, 2008)

An alright episode tonight. It served it's purpose as to give the brothers an idea to what they may have to face one day. 

Something tells me that Ruby isn't going to let Sam quit so easily. The bitch will show her true colors eventually.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 10, 2008)

last ruby was hot, this one i was hoping got stabbed lol

and there's no way sam is done with his mental mojo already. he already said it felt good using it and ruby isn't just gonna let him quit


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn all my theory's keep going down the drain. First I thought Dean and Sam's Mom was like an angel or something. Than I though that Sam's power was killing the demons and not just sending them back to hell.

I got another theory though, what if Sam is the body they are going to have Lucifer use if he gets resurrected?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Damn all my theory's keep going down the drain. First I thought Dean and Sam's Mom was like an angel or something. Than I though that Sam's power was killing the demons and not just sending them back to hell.
> 
> I got another theory though, what if Sam is the body they are going to have Lucifer use if he gets resurrected?



You're assuming that Yellow Eyes intended to resurrect Lucifer.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah... Since in episode 3 he pretty much said that what he was/going to do to the baby's was also for something else.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Yeah... Since in episode 3 he pretty much said that what he was/going to do to the baby's was also for something else.



I highly doubt it is for the resurrection of Lucifer or else why did Lilith try to kill Sam in the season 3 finale?

Also, I think Azazel has something even more sinister than that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2008)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> I highly doubt it is for the resurrection of Lucifer or else why did Lilith try to kill Sam in the season 3 finale?
> 
> Also, I think Azazel has something even more sinister than that.



Exactly, I never heard him talking about that. He said he had plans and stuff. But Lucifer never came up.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 10, 2008)

Its just a fucking theory. And maybe Lilith didn't know what Yellow eyes was going to do with him and such maybe.... .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay, clam down. 

I'm starting to think that Yellow Eyes was more powerful than Lilith, I just get that feeling from him.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 10, 2008)

That's what I've been saying all along 

They lucked out on Yellow Eyes.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 16, 2008)

RE-HYMENATED

Dean is


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a really funny looking episode from the way things seem...I am guess another Trickster is to blame.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet it's Trickster again up to his old tricks. It would be interesting to see him & Dean having a conversation about Castiel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2008)

It looks like its a shapeshifter and it seems this season's main theme will be something to do what makes someone a monster, after this episode and the last. We did see a bit of that earlier with that one about the vampires and how they weren't killing humans, but that was in season one or two...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2008)

that was the weirdest episode ever


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

very funny episode


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2008)

Dean's face when he meet's the shapeshifter =  LOL to funny


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

rehyminated

REHYMINATED

*REHYMINATED*


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 17, 2008)

so far the funniest episode in this season....well i say so far is becos when the episode with "GHOST FACERS" are on it would beat this one lol.. but sadly castiel wasnt in this T_T soo this episode isnt part of the main story line sad but oh well. great episode overall


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 17, 2008)

I lol'd at the scene of Dean watching Dracula get away on a moped  The entire fucking episode was fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2008)

Hahha that was an awesome episode. Though hope it goes back to being serious next one kind of.


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 17, 2008)

Next Episode Summery


> Sam and Dean investigate the mysterious deaths of several men who apparently dropped dead of fright. They visit one of the victims in the morgue, and Dean becomes infected with the illness which starts as a general anxiety, then moves on to full-blown terror that eventually stops the heart. Sam and Bobby must find the root of the disease before Dean dies and is sent back to Hell.



it seems serious enough dont you think?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2008)

Nah, episode 7 seems more serious.


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 17, 2008)

X_X might as well post all the episodes summerise while i'm at it


*Spoiler*: __ 





> (6) "Yellow Fever[4]"  October 23, 2008 Unknown
> Sam and Dean investigate the mysterious deaths of several men who apparently dropped dead of fright. They visit one of the victims in the morgue, and Dean becomes infected with the illness which starts as a general anxiety, then moves on to full-blown terror that eventually stops the heart. Sam and Bobby must find the root of the disease before Dean dies and is sent back to Hell.[4]
> 
> (7) "It's The Great Pumpkin, Sam Winchester[7]"  October 30, 2008 Unknown
> ...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 17, 2008)

Might want to spoiler tag those...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 17, 2008)

The rehyminated talk was hilarious. Even better was count dracula getting away on a moped. I lol'd hard. Got to be the funniest ep so far


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 17, 2008)

I Think the funniest part was when dean parodied Mccain/Palin talk about being a Maverick lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought it was going to be the Trickster as well. I guess they had a lot of us fooled.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

> It's The Great Pumpkin



I should have fucking called it


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 17, 2008)

oh wow. and I thought last nights ep was the standard "goofy Halloween episode" that all cw/wb shows have.  guess there is an even goofier one coming


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 17, 2008)

I need to catch up on all of the episodes shown this season (in great quality). Someone needs to start a new Supernatural Pimpin' Project thread.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 18, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> I need to catch up on all of the episodes shown this season (in great quality). Someone needs to start a new Supernatural Pimpin' Project thread.



Agreed. I saw up to last season and being missing every episode this season. What episode was the one where they go to the police station and they fight off a bunch of monsters, and was that s3's finale?


----------



## yaoiwhore (Oct 18, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Agreed. I saw up to last season and being missing every episode this season. What episode was the one where they go to the police station and they fight off a bunch of monsters, and was that s3's finale?



No the season finale of Season Three is where Dean is killed and his soul is seen from hell calling for Sam.  I have all three seasons but I can't remember the name of the one you're thinking of.  Is it the one where they're arrested and demons from all over gather to attack?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The rehyminated talk was hilarious. Even better was count dracula getting away on a moped. I lol'd hard. Got to be the funniest ep so far



Yeah same, him driving that moped really made me lol.

The fact that the episode was in black and white made it awesome imo.


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 18, 2008)

subaku said:


> No the season finale of Season Three is where Dean is killed and his soul is seen from hell calling for Sam.  I have all three seasons but I can't remember the name of the one you're thinking of.  Is it the one where they're arrested and demons from all over gather to attack?



Yeah that's the episode I'm talking about.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2008)

I like this show despite all it's flaws

A friend of mine hates, looks on it as worse then garbage ok so the plot hasn't really gotten that far since season 2 but meh.. it's has nice mythology and enough supernatural content to please everyone^^

It has a nice variety, but in my opinion Lilith was fail compared to the creepy vibe Azazel gave me. He was charming in a very disturbing way...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2008)

The main story is still good unlike most shows who continue a ongoing story and run out of ideas and make there show look like shit *Cough* heroes *cough*


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 18, 2008)

not to mention it is oozing with charm


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 18, 2008)

Drac got a cap popped in his ass


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2008)

Dean's scream... that was the best.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Dean's scream... that was the best.



I lmfao when he was screaming as he ran away from dog in the beginning.

Then I just lost it when he screamed again when the cat popped out of the locker. 



Good shit overall last night.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, his scream was standard Jensen win. Also, I loved how he lip-synced to "Eye of the Tiger"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]OMOUdtEqymQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

That ending had me laughing so hard


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

A ROOM FULL OF HOWLER MONKEYS


----------



## spaZ (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahahh that was hilarious when dean screamed like a little girl.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

Dean: it it was scary 

Sam: *walks away*


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 24, 2008)

This season is brilliant. Got to be the best so far


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't really like episode's with spirits that much, it's always the same formula.. and a spirit doesn't really offer any exciting dialogue and what not.. Personally one of my favourites this season was the Ruguru episode, offered a creature we hadn't seen before and it was pretty dark, something which I like. The only thing that annoyed me is that Sam... once again wants nothing to do with his powers... which is getting extremely redudant.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 25, 2008)

Svenno said:


> I don't really like episode's with spirits that much, it's always the same formula.. and a spirit doesn't really offer any exciting dialogue and what not.. Personally one of my favourites this season was the Ruguru episode, offered a creature we hadn't seen before and it was pretty dark, something which I like. *The only thing that annoyed me is that Sam... once again wants nothing to do with his powers... which is getting extremely redudant.*



After what Dean told him. Can you blame the guy. No way would Sam want Castiel coming down on his ass.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 25, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> After what Dean told him. Can you blame the guy. No way would Sam want Castiel coming down on his ass.



I just wish they would explore the specific nature of Sams powers a bit more. Is he like a jack of all trades? They haven't really gotten anywhere since season 2 with this topic, unless I overlooked something. So far he's displayed foresight, limited tk(back in season 1) dream manipulation I think and the ability to withstand Lilliths powers and banish or kill demons. Not really sure what his latest power does specifically. 

Now I understand he is special, I just wish they could offer some more information why he jumps from power to power all the time.. If he is able to control his power now, I just want to know why they're changing the nature of his powers all the time.. Does he have a limit or is he just being given powers that fit into the plot. All of this will probably be explained towards the end of this season, but we're at season 4 now^^ It's time to elaborate a bit further and increase the pacing slightly. I guess Sam could be a candidate for Lucifers host or something, if they decide to go in that direction.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 25, 2008)

It's probably more of an expansion and not a jump in powers. Plus Sam seemed to display the more practical and more on-site abilities around the beginning of the season (he could still have been using foresight, but they didn't show us... and dream manipulation? Not really useful everyday)

Sam will likely embrace his powers later on. They're just saving their budgets for bigger episodes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 26, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> After what Dean told him. Can you blame the guy. No way would Sam want Castiel coming down on his ass.



Repped for having an epic set.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Have you 2 tried  ? I can confirm that the first 4 links work.


 
It 's mostly the Youku links that don't work, but the others do (now). Thanks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I hate Youku.  Fuckin' bullshit watermarks cover 40% of the screen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2008)

for a halloween special this epsiode was pretty awesome
but i can't see the angels as "god messengers" anymore..their just supercops


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah good ep.  I'm very interested to see what it was like for dean in hell...and almost more so in what is going to happen with sam.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2008)

^i think he might be the vessel for lucifer and dean's army of angels is going to take him down


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

I really need to check out seasons 2 and 3. S1 was average that I stopped watching. I'm checking out 4 and its just amazing so far. Anyone know where I could steam episodes? Maybe I should rent the DVDs?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 30, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I really need to check out seasons 2 and 3. S1 was average that I stopped watching. I'm checking out 4 and its just amazing so far. Anyone know where I could steam episodes? Maybe I should rent the DVDs?



Check a few posts up


----------



## Sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Tonight's ep was just awesome. Specially Dean being hinted to as being a General or at least leading the angels.

It really looks like they're planning to have Dean and Sam duke it out 

Sam's "Oh yeah, the demon ray gun thing doesn't work on me" line was epic.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 31, 2008)

That specialist angel seems pretty messed up. Its wierd that god will allow him to blow up entire towns. Castiel's appearance made the show even better.


One thing I dont understand in this show is if God is all powerfull. The Angels aren't always in the loop and dont know what is going on. They dont know why yellow eyes did that to Sam. Shouldn't god himself know that? 

Isn't Lucifer just a fallen Angel. Shouldn't that mean Castiel and other angels should be as powerfull as him? Dont know much about all this- a bit confused.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Even under Biblical lore Lucifer is the most powerful angel. Other angels don't stack up in terms of power, so no, the angels shouldn't be as powerful. At least not all of them. Gabriel and that other one would be right there with him (Arcangels).

As for the angels not knowing everything I guess they're on a strict need-to-know basis and they don't need to know.

I'm about ready to see what these angels can do. Enough foreplay. Nuke a town already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> That specialist angel seems pretty messed up. Its wierd that god will allow him to blow up entire towns. Castiel's appearance made the show even better.
> 
> 
> One thing I dont understand in this show is if God is all powerfull. The Angels aren't always in the loop and dont know what is going on. They dont know why yellow eyes did that to Sam. Shouldn't god himself know that?
> ...



You don't understand how they can sacrifice 1000 people to save six billion? Well I can, I don't see how that concept it hard to grasp. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Even under Biblical lore Lucifer is the most powerful angel. Other angels don't stack up in terms of power, so no, the angels shouldn't be as powerful. At least not all of them. Gabriel and that other one would be right there with him (Arcangels).
> 
> As for the angels not knowing everything I guess they're on a strict need-to-know basis and they don't need to know.
> 
> I'm about ready to see what these angels can do. Enough foreplay. Nuke a town already.



Lucifer was only the most beautiful. But there were six Angels on equal standing with him. Michael, Gabriel, Uriel, and Raphael (there's more) some of them are pretty up there in power. Michael seems to have handled himself pretty well since its said he is the one who fought Lucifer. 

The problem isn't just that Lucifer is strong, its probably just the face that all Hell will break loose on Earth, so even if they can fight him, they have all of Hell running around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, yeah, you're right. Sounds like we have a Bible-thumper on our hands, folks. A real goodie two-shoes. Let's crucify this cardboard tube saint.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, yeah, you're right. Sounds like we have a Bible-thumper on our hands, folks. A real goodie two-shoes. Let's crucify this cardboard tube saint.



There's only two angels named in the Bibles, I do have a stack of books on Bible lore, other writings that were rejected and not used in the bible and the like. I'm Catholic and went to Catholic school, we were made to learn bits and pieces of this for theology class. So I retained a lot of it, plus I am writing about it for a novel.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 31, 2008)

Lucifer was the Angel of Light before he became a fallen angel.   Once his becomes Satan himself, no one is more powerful than him, except God and the son of man.  Castiel and Uriel isn't nowhere close to the Devil's power but they are no slouch either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's only two angels named in the Bibles, I do have a stack of books on Bible lore, other writings that were rejected and not used in the bible and the like. I'm Catholic and went to Catholic school, we were made to learn bits and pieces of this for theology class. So I retained a lot of it, plus I am writing about it for a novel.


 Making stuff up, eh?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Making stuff up, eh?



That's what religion is, make-believe


----------



## Jimin (Oct 31, 2008)

^That was so unnecessary. Why can't people just respect other people's beliefs? Bear, do you have higher quality links?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey that goes both ways. I've seen a lot of Christians not respecting those who actually don't believe. I'd rather not cook up a huge debate here and I was merely cracking a joke.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

Killua said:


> Hey that goes both ways. I've seen a lot of Christians not respecting those who actually don't believe. I'd rather not cook up a huge debate here and I was merely cracking a joke.



Well until you see someone making comments like that in the thread, why not keep trashing other's beliefs in the Cafe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2008)

Speaking of *Supernatural*, I guess Sam is slowly turning into a demon, eh? His eyes were turning black when he was battling that guy or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of *Supernatural*, I guess Sam is slowly turning into a demon, eh? His eyes were turning black when he was battling that guy or something.



Well he has demon blood in him, not to mention Samhain really made him over exert himself, I mean he got that nosebleed. What I find odd is that he should have learned to use other powers by now, I mean I thought they all eventually got more powers? Like super strength, that thing where you tell someone what to do and they listen, or something...and what was Eva's power?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 31, 2008)

WELL THE WHOLE ANGEL NUKE THE PLACE THING CAM AS A SHOCK..and god keeping them out of the loop also gave this  episode more dept..plus that black angel is badasssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> WELL THE WHOLE ANGEL NUKE THE PLACE THING CAM AS A SHOCK..and god keeping them out of the loop also gave this  episode more dept..plus that black angel is badasssssssssssssssssssssss



God didn't keep them out of the loop, he told them that their orders were to do what Dean wanted. 

Plus the black Angel might be an Angel of Death, they called him a specialist.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2008)

Show just keeps getting better...


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 31, 2008)

They just about Sodom-and-Gomorrah'd that town. That was badass. I like how these angels are just that fucking powerful and scary. If we see Castiel or someone packing a flaming sword by the end of the season, I'm gonna flip the fuck out.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 31, 2008)

Just asking, but is their any beliefs where Uriel is the angel of death?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Just asking, but is their any beliefs where Uriel is the angel of death?



Not sure, but he is one of the Archangels. His name means "Fire/Light of God" I have some shit on him in a book but I never got around to reading it.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 31, 2008)

Angels are one of the tougher things to discuss. Different types of Christianity have different angels and classes, if you will for angels. Like a certain guy was an archangel in one source, then a cherub in another.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Angels are one of the tougher things to discuss. Different types of Christianity have different angels and classes, if you will for angels. Like a certain guy was an archangel in one source, then a cherub in another.



I'm going by Catholic stuff to be honest, the Jewish, Islamic and other Christian sects do it different.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

You know one big thing that occured to me after watching the new episode?


The show needs a leprechaun episode badly


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2008)

Noooooo................................... You know what occurred to me. No one believes in fucking leprechauns............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell look at buffy and angel and all of those supernatural type of shows. They all say that leprechauns don't exist. God they really good need a leprechaun episode.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 1, 2008)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Just asking, but is their any beliefs where Uriel is the angel of death?



Hahaha, as in the one that killed every firstborn in Egypt? Maybe, doubt it, though.


Here:



> In the Apocrypha, a leading angel, sometimes ranked as an archangel with Michael, Gabriel, and Raphael. Because his name in Hebrew means ?fire of God,? or ?light of God,? he has been variously identified in Jewish traditions as an angel of thunder and earthquake, as the wielder of the fiery sword in driving Adam and Eve from Eden, as the destroyer of the hosts of Sennacherib, as the figure who enlightens Ezra with visions, and, generally, as an angel of *terror, prophecy, or mystery*.



Uriel will fucking fuck you up, apparently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Noooooo................................... You know what occurred to me. No one believes in fucking leprechauns............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hell look at buffy and angel and all of those supernatural type of shows. They all say that leprechauns don't exist. God they really good need a leprechaun episode.



They were on Charmed, although Charmed is lame except for Rose McGowen's fine ass.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 1, 2008)

Huh? wtf are you talking about? Charmed? What do you mean?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, so going by biblical beliefs, is it possible for Lucifer to actually be victorious. In the show, he basically wants hell on earth. Does god never ever get involved in the fight directly. If the shit hits the fan and the angels fail and lucifer is released, what happens then? 

Not sure about this, but is it possible for hell to become strong enough to take on heaven, and god himself, because there have been a few movies I saw where this was a scenario- ie Spawn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Huh? wtf are you talking about? Charmed? What do you mean?



Charmed is a show about three witches. Google is your friend. 



Bathroom_Mop said:


> Ok, so going by biblical beliefs, is it possible for Lucifer to actually be victorious. In the show, he basically wants hell on earth. Does god never ever get involved in the fight directly. If the shit hits the fan and the angels fail and lucifer is released, what happens then?
> 
> Not sure about this, but is it possible for hell to become strong enough to take on heaven, and god himself, because there have been a few movies I saw where this was a scenario- ie Spawn.



Lucifer was loose on the Earth or still can come up to the Earth from time to time. The Hell on Earth thing about the apocalypse is kind of unclear. In the Bible the only way to avoid the whole apocalypse is to be taken to Heaven before it starts.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2008)

the angels were gonna nuke the town 

didnt you hear the part where uriel said he's gonna wipe the city off the map


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 1, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Ok, so going by biblical beliefs, is it possible for Lucifer to actually be victorious. In the show, he basically wants hell on earth. Does god never ever get involved in the fight directly. *If the shit hits the fan and the angels fail and lucifer is released, what happens then? *



If they go biblical. It'll start with millions of people disappearing off the face of the Earth (as posted by CTK). Those remaining who weren't taken in by Heaven will have 2 choices. 1) Accept the Mark of the Beast or 2) Fight. Seven years later (supposedly the war goes on for 7 years or Lucifer's reign lasts 7 years ), God eventually shows up & defeats Lucifer. 

Seeing how that would be too much for this show, however epic as fuck it would be. We could still see the millions disappear. Those left behind could be hunters, along with the brothers, left with a choice. Defeat Lucifer or God let's Uriel have his way with the entire planet.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 1, 2008)

^Bear, do you have better quality links?


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry, I just go with whatever STC has.


----------



## Freija (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha, nice set Walken!


Anyway, I just noticed TV.com changed the summary for next episode =/ and it's not nearly as good as the old one 

Did they decide to go with another version of the episode or did they just feel the first summary spoiled too much ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Charmed is a show about three witches. Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer was loose on the Earth or still can come up to the Earth from time to time. The Hell on Earth thing about the apocalypse is kind of unclear. In the Bible the only way to avoid the whole apocalypse is to be taken to Heaven before it starts.



Rapture was something created centuries after the original text was written


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Rapture was something created centuries after the original text was written



Revelation talks about it, not sure when Revelation was written though. But it does talk about "three being in the field and one vanishing" that's the rapture.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Seems there is a lot of different routes for the show to take on the matter of Lucifer. So much potential.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2008)

Revaltions never slat out said it as much as it did other things, the whole idea of Rapture of all the faithful came in the middle ages.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2008)

Bear, some of those links you had was really good quality, while some were avergae. A lotta were really slow though.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched Supernatural in awhile. "Women, showers...we have to save these people." Of course, gotta love Dean. Lollipop disease, oh lawl. Fun episode so far.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 6, 2008)

the fluff exploding backward from the suicidal teddy was hilarious :rofl


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 6, 2008)

Did the bear try to commit suicide?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL episode. But this was honestly one of the lamer episodes this season so far.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> the fluff exploding backward from the suicidal teddy was hilarious :rofl


That was pretty awesome, and so was how the invisible boy got hit by a car.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> LOL episode. But this was honestly one of the lamer episodes this season so far.



for some reason i enjoyed it

i hope we get a flashback ep of dean's time in hell


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 7, 2008)

Loved this episode. Suicidal, perverted, drunk teddybear was freaking hilarious. loved the part where they walk in on him in the room for the first time.


Only disapointment was lack of Castiel


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2008)

that bear was fucking awesome


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 7, 2008)

Suicidal bear made the episode.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone got links for a friend?


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 9, 2008)

I just picked up Supernatural a while ago...best series ever...hands down.
Great acting, great special effects, great story, great everything!

On a side note, Dean is by far my favorite character, he's awesome and funny and anyone disagreeing can go jump in a lake!

Anyway, enough fanboy ranting, I was reading a bit through this thread and noticed some people think Lilith is stronger than Azazel, how exactly would that be logical though? Doesn't the fact that he was a tyrant and the one in charge until he died put him square above Lilith in terms of...well...everything?


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2008)

Azazel was in charge of his own plans about the demon blood babies, I think Lilith has an ulterior motive to Azazel   and only took the spotlight after Azazel because a new villain was needed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2008)

He's called Yellow-Eyes. Learn it 

Best villain ever. His episode in this season is the best so far, until a new YE episodes arises


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2008)

The next two episodes are going to be really good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2008)

That giant bear was certainly a highlight of the show.  It's unfortunate that no one got brutally killed though.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

spaZ said:


> The next two episodes are going to be really good.



agreed, I mean an actual person who can hear angels?  that's gotta be majorly imporantant for both sides


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 10, 2008)

There's going to be a Supernatural Pimping Project in the Television Dump thread.   Every episode from Season 1 to current so enjoy.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 11, 2008)

Just started this like 3 days ago. I just finished episode 15 from the second season which was the funniest episode thus far.

I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone other than me that can't wait for the season finale?

Carry on my wayward son <3


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

chibi winchester bump


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Season Finale? 

I wouldn't say I am "looking forward to it" as that would mean I won't be able to see it for X months.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 13, 2008)

The Pats-Jets is going to be on channel 11. So I don't get to see Supernatural or Smallville. It'll be on Saturday at 6 and 7 PM. I might watch it online on Friday though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2008)

Same shit happened to me last week with some shitty Broncos game. 

Fuck sports, I want my Supernatural.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2008)

What day does this usually air anyway?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 13, 2008)

thursdays....


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 13, 2008)

damn..I'm starting to like the new ruby chick more and more if you know what I mean 

I have two cw channels.  one has smallville/supernatural, the other had sports on.


----------



## ayoz (Nov 13, 2008)

Fucking Jets game! It blocked my favorite show, Super Natural! Why was there a game on Thursday anyways!? I thought it was only on Sundays and Mondays! 

Is there any place where I can watch it online?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 14, 2008)

Just saw the episode. The new Ruby chick has my seal of approval. 

Wish they would show Castiel or another angel actually going at it with demons. I want to see what they are capable of.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 14, 2008)

This season is really on a roll. It's going to kill me having to adjust waiting every week. 

This episode was pretty awesome. Anna is a babe. And I guess I gotta give more credit to Sam. I thought the way he trusted Ruby was way to easy. Glad he actually had good merit along with some freaky demon action . 

I wonder how Sam and Dean plan on handling Castiel and Uriel. Here's hoping for some angel vs demon action, with burning eyes and everything


----------



## spaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

Sam couldn't take out Alastair and the fucking knife didn't kill him... Yeah theres no way Sam can take on Lilith right now since shes probably stronger than Alastair. But damn another epic episode from supernatural this show just keeps getting better and better. 

Also wtf if the Angels want her dead than that means God probably didn't give her those powers and could mean theres others out there like her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Smallville and this show I can not wait for the next episode. This was really exciting for me and it adds a dynamic to the show I was waiting for. I don't see how people can not watch shows like this.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 14, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Smallville and this show I can not wait for the next episode. This was really exciting for me and it adds a dynamic to the show I was waiting for. I don't see how people can not watch shows like this.



It's not that hard to tell why. My main reason for putting it off was because of the whole "fighting ghosts" deal in real life. There haven't been many successful variations of that concept. I expected corny dialogue, cliche characters, and a redundant boring plot mixed in with cheap effects and low grade acting.

I'm glad my expectations were dead wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> It's not that hard to tell why. My main reason for putting it off was because of the whole "fighting ghosts" deal in real life. There haven't been many successful variations of that concept. I expected corny dialogue, cliche characters, and a redundant boring plot mixed in with cheap effects and low grade acting.
> 
> I'm glad my expectations were dead wrong.



X-Files was a pretty successful show and it dealt with such things as this, albeit in a more serious way. Also if Buffy can garner the audience it got...I don't see how people don't watch this.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 14, 2008)

ayoz said:


> Fucking Jets game! It blocked my favorite show, Super Natural! Why was there a game on Thursday anyways!? I thought it was only on Sundays and Mondays!
> 
> Is there any place where I can watch it online?



Or go to the Supernatural Pimping Project which I been mentioned.

Good looking out with that info KL, I just peeped it on my guide.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 14, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> This season is really on a roll. It's going to kill me having to adjust waiting every week.
> 
> This episode was pretty awesome. Anna is a babe. And I guess I gotta give more credit to Sam. I thought the way he trusted Ruby was way to easy. Glad he actually had good merit along with some freaky demon action .
> *
> I wonder how Sam and Dean plan on handling Castiel and Uriel.* Here's hoping for some angel vs demon action, with burning eyes and everything



My guess is that the angels are still under orders from God to follow Dean's orders. That would be the only way the 4 (Dean, Sam, Ruby & Anna) are able escape the confrontation that we seen at the end of last night's episode. 



spaZ said:


> *Sam couldn't take out Alastair and the fucking knife didn't kill him... Yeah theres no way Sam can take on Lilith right now since shes probably stronger than Alastair.* But damn another epic episode from supernatural this show just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Also wtf if the Angels want her dead than that means God probably didn't give her those powers and could mean theres others out there like her.



I hope that isn't the case. I mean Lilith ran when she saw the knife. This dude just took it to the chest & laughed it off, Kenpachi style.


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 14, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> My guess is that the angels are still under orders from God to follow Dean's orders. That would be the only way the 4 (Dean, Sam, Ruby & Anna) are able escape the confrontation that we seen at the end of last night's episode.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that isn't the case. I mean Lilith ran when she saw the knife. This dude just took it to the chest & laughed it off, Kenpachi style.



I think Lilith was scared at that time since she had just been bested by Sam's psychic abilities and pretty much had no chance to win right there.

When Sam faced this demon you could tell his abilities weren't as powerful as the time when he saw Dean die and thus got pretty overpowered. 

And your sig is win


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Sam couldn't take out Alastair and the fucking knife didn't kill him... Yeah theres no way Sam can take on Lilith right now since shes probably stronger than Alastair. But damn another epic episode from supernatural this show just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> * Also wtf if the Angels want her dead than that means God probably didn't give her those powers and could mean theres others out there like her.*



Anna used Telekinesis at the beginning of the episode, I'm beginning to think she was an Azazel baby as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 14, 2008)

Serp said:


> Anna used Telekinesis at the beginning of the episode, I'm beginning to think she was an Azazel baby as well.



They could just be using the thing where she was born with it or got it because of a traumatic event, even then I understand the angels wanting her dead, she's dangerous.


----------



## Serp (Nov 14, 2008)

She is dangerous listening to their shit, bitch be picking up signals and shit she shouldn't. But its the telekinesis that leads me to think psychic baby, courtesy of yellow eyes.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2008)

So, can I get links to watch these eppies online?


And if possible, could someone pm them to me, so I don't have to risk going through wads and wads of spoilers


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 14, 2008)

So Sam has officially had more on-screen "Let's get it on!" than Dean?

Is Jensen camera shy


----------



## spaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats where I find its different though she can hear Angels how would demon blood allow her to do that? Thats why I think her power is completely different than that of Sam and those other kids.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

Alastair vs Castiel better fucking happen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Alastair vs Castiel better fucking happen



Castiel > Alastair


----------



## spaZ (Nov 14, 2008)

Angels are above demons but I think that type of battle will be fairly even.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2008)

High level demons are fallen angels so I'm guessing those fights would be relatively even.  Castiel did say Angels were dying trying to prevent the seals.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 14, 2008)

Alastair is the big bad of this season I think. Hes likely one of the really high class demons. I'm talking probably like a Prince of Hell. Anyways, I suspected Sam and Ruby had sex and I was right. You know a show like this was gonna cross that road. And I actually somehow knew it was Castiel and Uriel in the end. If it was Alastair, then they die. Plus, the over 600 seals makes the show so much more epic than just 66 only.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2008)

First I'd like to say Alastair scene was awesome. He is defiantly a cool enemy. Ending was kickass. Supernatural is one of the best shows. That's all


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Alastair vs Castiel better fucking happen



I can't imagine that going any other way than Castiel completely rape stomping him with just his left wing...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, something is powerfull enough to kill demons. I'm guessing that Alastair is probably around Lilith's class, just slightly lower. So maybe 2 of his class can take out an angel. Maybe thats why Castiel doesn't travel alone anymore.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't matter if they travel alone or not they can just teleport out of there.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 15, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Well, something is powerfull enough to kill demons. I'm guessing that Alastair is probably around Lilith's class, just slightly lower. So maybe 2 of his class can take out an angel. Maybe thats why Castiel doesn't travel alone anymore.



Castiel would rape him with his left wing. I have faith


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh, BTW, I think Alastair is likely a first class demon. The knife doesn't work. Hes likely just under the devil. Lilith is probably second class.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh, BTW, I think Alastair is likely a first class demon. The knife doesn't work. Hes likely just under the devil. Lilith is probably second class.



Doesn't make sense how she would control him.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh, BTW, I think Alastair is likely a first class demon. The knife doesn't work. Hes likely just under the devil. Lilith is probably second class.



Highly doubt that, than it would be more than just Lilith trying to break the seals.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2008)

you guys do remember that Castiel said "we lost 6 of us" a few episodes ago right?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 15, 2008)

LMAO, OMG! Does anyone have a gif of the scene when the little girl opens up her door and the teddy bear is like, "close the freaking door!", and you see Sam and Dean's facial expressions?

That would be so awesome!

LOL, I also want the one with the teddy bear suicide attempt!


----------



## Jimin (Nov 15, 2008)

Wait, Lilith is controlling him? Did I miss something? I'm basing this on the knife. The knife would have killed Lilith, but barely affected this guy. Plus, Lilith couldn't harm Sam while this guy could have killed all 3 of them.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2008)

A fight between Castiel (Lol, the angel of Thursdays) and Alastair would probably destroy an entire city.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah I doubt that.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 16, 2008)

Well Sams demon powers are fodder against Alastair, and so is the knife. This is probably the same for Lilith. I think the reason she ran the last time she met up with Sam was because she was in shock from him being immune to her power.

I seriously doubt it gets more powerful than Lilith and Alastair, because that would just be overkill. They couldn't do shit against him. Alastair and Lilith should only be in the Angels league, and it would probably be an even fight, or the angels having the slight advantage.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

Isn't Alastair this season's big bad? if he is, hes more powerful than Lilith. These guys only get stronger with the seasons, not weaker.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2008)

Well you haven't forgotten about Lucifer now have you all?^^ 
There is still a higher tier power, or Lucifer will never be released at all.

I wonder what Azazels endgame is, something involving the darker side of Sam again or have they wrapped up the possibility of him going darkside? I still don't know how powerful Azazel was in the big picture of things, he certainly left a score of children and we all saw how many different abilities they ended up with. I think his endgame might be something different than helping release Lucifer.

I wonder how they will explain the difference in rank between Alastair and Lillith.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

^It doesn't make any sense. Azazel was directly stated to be weaker than Lilith, but Sam can easily beat Lilith if he can learn to use his powers. It makes no sense really. I still think Alastair is more powerful than Lilith. It makes no sense to introduce a weaker big bad than the one before. Luci isn't gonna be here for a while. He might to be the big bad next season or the one after.


----------



## Serp (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I can't remember was Alastair stated to be working for Lilith or was he rather just going after Anna himself for her Angel Radio?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^It doesn't make any sense. Azazel was directly stated to be weaker than Lilith, but Sam can easily beat Lilith if he can learn to use his powers. It makes no sense really. I still think Alastair is more powerful than Lilith. It makes no sense to introduce a weaker big bad than the one before. Luci isn't gonna be here for a while. He might to be the big bad next season or the one after.



Well maybe it was to introduce a character that gave off a more dangerous vibe then Lillith did. Personally I never found her that succesfull as a big bad in the last season at all. She was evil and creepy, but more in a cute way

I'm with you on the fact that he should be above Lillith in rank and power, but I'm not sure things will go that way. Still fuck it yellow eyes was more ownage then these ever were

As for Sam besting Lillith although she was stated to be above Azazel, well I don't know. Evolution perhaps? Sam destined to be far more powerful than he ever was or perhaps there is something about the bloodline of Sam and Deans family. Dean is shown to be of great value to god after all...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 16, 2008)

Demon blood mixed with Human blood... Hes something different and most of the time thats how stuff ends up with one being stronger and what not. It makes perfect sense that Sam is stronger than Yellow Eyes.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

The way I see it, what made Azazel so dangerous was his intelligence.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> The way I see it, what made Azazel so dangerous was his intelligence.



True enough. And that also has a lot to say about his overall power... He had a certain wicked charm to him that no other demons have surpassed so far


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, methinks he was low on the food chain but his schemes and big plans was what made the other demons give a shit about him.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^It doesn't make any sense. *Azazel was directly stated to be weaker than Lilith*, but Sam can easily beat Lilith if he can learn to use his powers. It makes no sense really. I still think Alastair is more powerful than Lilith. It makes no sense to introduce a weaker big bad than the one before. Luci isn't gonna be here for a while. He might to be the big bad next season or the one after.



I was probably watching while being half asleep or something, cause I don't remember that...
In what episode and when was that said??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Isn't Alastair this season's big bad? if he is, hes more powerful than Lilith. These guys only get stronger with the seasons, not weaker.



Where are you guys getting this stuff about Alastair being the final bad guy for this season? It would make more sense that Lilith would be...I mean if he's so powerful, he wouldn't have just listened to Lilith. 

I mean, think of it this way, how often do we see a new bad guy this early, Lilith we didn't see to near the end. I think you guys are far over estimating Sam's power and Alastairs. "You don't have the juice" Alastair said. Didn't one of the other demons he tried to take out make a similar comment? Now he's easily taking out low level demons and he got Samhein. 

If he trains hard enough, he can get Alastair or Lilith.

But I wouldn't take what happened as a sign that Lilith is weaker. While Sam is immune to her flash thing, I doubt he picking him up and bouncing him off a wall wouldn't hurt.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 17, 2008)

You know whats been bugging me lately is why do the Angels think that Dean can save earth and stuff? Like whats so super special about a normal human? I still think theres more to Dean that meets the eye.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> You know whats been bugging me lately is why do the Angels think that Dean can save earth and stuff? Like whats so super special about a normal human? I still think theres more to Dean that meets the eye.



Doubtful. More than likely, they see him as a counter to what Sam was meant to be. Dean is probably meant to lead because he has good leadership qualities in some ways and he can be pretty inspirational when he has to be.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> You know whats been bugging me lately is why do the Angels think that Dean can save earth and stuff? Like whats so super special about a normal human? I still think theres more to Dean that meets the eye.



That's what I'm thinking. I mean, why else save him? He must hold some importance in the near future for the world just to be brought back from Hell. Best season so far as it is IMO.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 17, 2008)

spaZ said:


> You know whats been bugging me lately is why do the Angels think that Dean can save earth and stuff? Like whats so super special about a normal human? I still think theres more to Dean that meets the eye.



Maybe there is more to the Winchesters that meets the eye.


BTW, some major shit is going down next ep. Spoiler clips and preview ahead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam and Dean fight the Angels
Demons might fight the angels (the bright flash at the end)
Dean threatened to be thrown back to hell. 

This is gonna be epic

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebdJ1PaHDL0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcOlJ9khDQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLcShPW6OL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 17, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Maybe there is more to the Winchesters that meets the eye.
> 
> 
> BTW, some major shit is going down next ep. Spoiler clips and preview ahead.
> ...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 17, 2008)

I know they are not spoilers, but sometimes people dont like too much information on an upcomming episode. Too many previews can actually spoil it. Thats why I did that


----------



## spaZ (Nov 17, 2008)

Its still pretty much spoilers since the episode isn't out yet... Don't need to make such a deal about it being a preview/spoiler.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Eric Kripke directly stated that Lilith was more powerful than Azazel.


----------



## Serp (Nov 17, 2008)

Previews look awesome, I can't wait to see how the boys get outta this one.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Eric Kripke directly stated that Lilith was more powerful than Azazel.



Eric Kripke is filler.

Yellow Eyes > the entire show


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Killua said:


> Eric Kripke is filler.
> 
> Yellow Eyes > the entire show



This man speaks the truth


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 17, 2008)

So no one made me my damn gifs?!


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

Pedobear's suicide. Made by Jericho34 from Gamefaqs.
here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2008)

This new demon is just a filler for some new powerful weapon or technique by the brothers that will go to fight Lillith.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This new demon is just a filler for some new powerful weapon or technique by the brothers that will go to fight Lillith.



Perhaps. But Lillith is fail in my opinion, not nearly interesting enough. Perhaps it depends on the body she uses, but her final display in season 3 when she took Rubys body was painful to the eye... Well maybe it was the actor who was the problem back then, I'm glad they replaced her at least...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

She's a Nephilim, that's got to be it. Not sure why I didn't think it before.
*
Edit: Or that's a better explanation.

Edit 2: Allister is so not the big bad...like I said. *


----------



## HumanWine (Nov 20, 2008)

lol "Fucked by an Angel"

odds are they didnt have a condom and now that she ascended.......babies?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

I personally think Alastair is still out there. In fact, I think he may have kidnapped Anna. I mean Castiel had no shot at beating Alastair. I doubt Anna is at a much higher level than Castiel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2008)

i loved the beginning when castiel took down sam

sam:..*backing away* guys guys *pokes* 


good episode sam fucked a demon dean fucked an angel these guys don't even need normal women anymore

the wait is going to kill me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I personally think Alastair is still out there. In fact, I think he may have kidnapped Anna. I mean Castiel had no shot at beating Alastair. I doubt Anna is at a much higher level than Castiel.



She said she was their boss.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

Again, I don't remember that. Can you tell me what episode and when it was stated?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Again, I don't remember that. Can you tell me what episode and when it was stated?



when dean asked if she worked for them..she said it was the other way around


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Again, I don't remember that. Can you tell me what episode and when it was stated?



This one.

She said they used to be in a fox hole together. And Sam or Dean asked "They were your bosses?" 

And she said, "Kind of the other way around."


----------



## Jimin (Nov 20, 2008)

^Wait, when? We haven't seen Lilith around. When did this take place? Alastair wasn't around till this season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Wait, when? We haven't seen Lilith around. When did this take place? Alastair wasn't around till this season.



No no no, I mean Anna, or whatever her Angel name is. She was the one who I was saying was stronger than Allister. Although Allister might be back, he is pretty creepy and all.


----------



## Sin (Nov 21, 2008)

Can anyone describe/link me to the preview? My DVR got the whole episode but cut the preview short.

Though that episode was amazing. Alastair beating Castielle was pretty badass, though I can't understand why Uriel would risk a fellow angel to take care of fodder.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Casiel has failed me


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 21, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> Casiel has failed me



That's only because Castiel wasn't bloodlusted.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't believe Castiel couldn't take down a demon... Just wow, now we know the levels aren't that far off. And omg that was a huge plot twist with Anna being an angel and such wow. This show just gets better and better. 

And did dean just cut up souls and stuff or what? Because that part was a tad confusing. 

Also I think Castiel might end up becoming a fallen angel like Anna one day.


----------



## McLovin (Nov 21, 2008)

Dean held out for thirty years of torture? Damn, Zaraki's got nothing on that kind of damage soak.



Sin said:


> Alastair beating Castielle was pretty badass, though I can't understand why Uriel would risk a fellow angel to take care of fodder.



Uriel seems to love kicking ass too much to notice or care about anything else going on.

BTW, the preview didn't show or tell us anything new. It just showed previous images flashing by quickly with Catielle talking about the seals and a countdown from 66, it then said an all new ep would air January 15.


That reminds me, did anyone else watch the KTLA news that aired afterwards waiting to see an interview or spoilers? (They specifically showed the stars giving a recent interview and said they'd talk about the new season).

Well, I did and all they did was make a quick mention of the show and when it airs and showed a few seconds of fucking season one Jared talking about the premiss.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Why Castiel, why?! 



Giorno Giovanna said:


> That's only because Castiel wasn't bloodlusted.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 21, 2008)

Sin said:


> Can anyone describe/link me to the preview? My DVR got the whole episode but cut the preview short.
> 
> Though that episode was amazing. Alastair beating Castielle was pretty badass, though I can't understand why Uriel would risk a fellow angel to take care of fodder.



It was flashbacks from earlier episodes. With a countdown starting from 66.It ends with Castiel saying "Or Lucifer will walk".  Then it says it returns on January 15th. 



spaZ said:


> I can't believe Castiel couldn't take down a demon... Just wow, now we know the levels aren't that far off. And omg that was a huge plot twist with Anna being an angel and such wow. This show just gets better and better.
> 
> *And did dean just cut up souls and stuff or what? Because that part was a tad confusing. *



Yep that was basically it. He tortured them & chopped them up. Once their bodies returned back to a whole. He did it again. 

That entire scene was just ... just .....  Give the man a Emmy. 



spaZ said:


> Also I think Castiel might end up becoming a fallen angel like Anna one day.



I think so too. You saw his face when he saw Dean & Anna locking lips. He wants that so bad. The only question which is it. Is it love along with the human emotions that comes with it ? or Dean ? ?


----------



## McLovin (Nov 21, 2008)

Castiel falling and become mortal would be great only if he somehow ends up looking and sounding like the guy he's possessing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

Loved this episode and hated it at the same time. Alastair and Uriel trash talking each other was birlliant

Alistair: Dont you touch a hair on that poor girls head
Uriel: How dare you come in this room you pussing sore
Alastair: Name calling.....That hurt my feelings, you sanctimonious fanatical prick

 Loved it

Alisatair was so damn badass.

When the angels were fighting, I was expecting a lot more from them. They fight normally with punches and all. Was expecting energy beams and burning bodies.

What makes Alistair so special that he is immune to the angels? The guy was confident in taking down two of them, and would probably have done so. This was such a huge letdown for me. I know if they could not be killed easily, then the good guys would be overpowered, but this made them look weak. Thier introduction was so epic. 

Did Alsitair die at the end. For someone so powerful to do something so stupid as to run to an angel who burns peoples eyes out just by sight seems a bit silly.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 21, 2008)

The way Dean confessed the horrible things he had done....




And Uriel is just


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow those angels are weak. That's all I can say. What a couple of pussies. Well, I guess maybe Uriel was pretty okay, but it would've been quicker to just stab them with the knife than wait for him to "lay hands" on them. 

Dean's confession was a touching little moment. A lovely romp through a rose garden of joy. pek


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 21, 2008)

The latest episode is in the Television Dump, for those who missed last night episode.  Oh, and Alastair>Lilith, though Yellow Eyes>all.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

^Where were you like, all of last week?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

I disagree. Lilith is the strongest there is so far. This episode shows us why the angels haven't just killed her. They can't.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

Alastair was a demon in hell who tortured souls. Only high rankings do that. plus, he had authority too. And the knife didn't work on him. Even Lilith was scared of that thing.

Ok, I sound like a moron, but where is the TV dump? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Alastair was a demon in hell who tortured souls. Only high rankings do that. plus, he had authority too. And the knife didn't work on him. Even Lilith was scared of that thing.
> 
> Ok, I sound like a moron, but where is the TV dump? I can't seem to find it...



Yeah but Ruby confirmed that Sam just needed to charge up to take him out, and maybe the knife will take more than one stab? on Alastair and Lilith. You guys assume ALOT, like he could have some magic to keep him in the body or he could have a mark or tattoo somewhere to bond him. We can't assume he's stronger just based on what we've seen and bottom line is, he's still taking orders from Lilith.

But I am guessing that what Dean did torturing the souls is part of the path to becoming a demon too.


----------



## ayoz (Nov 21, 2008)

So no new episodes till mid January?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2008)

ayoz said:


> So no new episodes till mid January?



Just like every year with most shows.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Angels aren't weak, they just couldn't go all city busters with ana and the winchesters around.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

But they wanted to kill Anna, were ready to throw dean back in hell and would be more than happy to kill Sam. As much as I hate it, Catsiel was getting his ass handed to him.


I am thinking Alistair used to be an angel as well. Maybe he followed Lucifer when he defected. The knife does not work on him and neither does the angel powers, nor is Sams demon powers of any use. He is something else. 

Only problem with this is that Uriel and Castiel did not know him, and if he was a fallen angel, why could he not hear the angel chatter.

All I know is that Castiel needs to redeem himself next time he fights


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> But they wanted to kill Anna, were ready to throw dean back in hell and would be more than happy to kill Sam. As much as I hate it, Catsiel was getting his ass handed to him.
> 
> 
> *I am thinking Alistair used to be an angel as well. Maybe he followed Lucifer when he defected. The knife does not work on him and neither does the angel powers, nor is Sams demon powers of any use. He is something else. *
> ...



The dude said something about being on Earth in Poland 43'. Therefore he was probably a Nazi. Turned demon after many years of torturing sinners in hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

Ruby said it herself: Sam got weak. His powers *should* have worked on him, but he was out of practice.

The knife had an effect on him and would've killed him if they did it right. The Colt would kill him for sure.

And, what Bear Walken said.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> The dude said something about being on Earth in Poland 43'. Therefore he was probably a Nazi. Turned demon after many years of torturing sinners in hell.



He said he hasn't been up here SINCE Poland 43. He could be much older than that. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ruby said it herself: Sam got weak. His powers *should* have worked on him, but he was out of practice.
> 
> The knife had an effect on him and would've killed him if they did it right. The Colt would kill him for sure.
> 
> And, what Bear Walken said.



Ruby is not the best source for info. She is never even knew much about angels. How long has it been since Sam last used his powers. The last time he took down a high level demon (Sam Hains) who used the same light flash power as Lilith, and now this guy barely feels it. Sam could not have been off his game that much. Atleast struggle a bit.

Also, how do you explain Alistairs resistance to the angels powers. Even Castiel looked like he didn't know what the fuck was going on.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Alastair even said to Sam he didn't have enough juice. It just means he doesn't have the power yet to take down a demon of that caliber. Hell he couldn't even take down fodder demons barely when he first started to use his powers.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 21, 2008)

best supernatural episode of the season..the whole angel god thing was just amazing plus the fight with the angel and the devil was just awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 21, 2008)

Twas very nice. Castiel taking down Sam with just two fingers. Epic, if I must say.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 21, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Twas very nice. Castiel taking down Sam with just two fingers. Epic, if I must say.



yeah that whole two finger thing was epic


----------



## Jimin (Nov 21, 2008)

Can someone please link me to the television Dump. I can't find it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2008)

I just think you guys are jumping on his nuts a little too soon. Lilith will be stronger; that's just how it works. It doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I am thinking Alistair used to be an angel as well. Maybe he followed Lucifer when he defected. *The knife does not work on him* and neither does the angel powers, nor is Sams demon powers of any use. He is something else.



I don't think he's a fallen angel, just a high level demon.
And the knife _did _work, granted, it wasn't enough to kill him, but his face and the whole lightning & flashes coming from his wound when he got stabbed tells me it wasn't as ineffective as you're claiming it to be.

The knife "not working" is what happend when they stabbed Castiel with it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

^ Yeah, I saw that scene again and you are right. My bad.


But still, somthing is different about him. How was he totaly immune to Castiel? One demon possibly killing two angels is freaking epic.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Something tells me the angels are getting killed by the Colt.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> But still, somthing is different about him. How was he totaly immune to Castiel? One demon possibly killing two angels is freaking epic.



Yeah, him being immune to Castiel() was kind of a shock to me too, but I think he simply suprised him and caught him offguard. Next time he won't be so lucky. 



Banhammer said:


> Something tells me the angels are getting killed by the Colt.



The only difference between the two is that one is a gun and the other one's a knife, they kill demons in the exact same way. Which is why Ruby knew how to fix the thing in the first place.

I'm sure the gun will prove equally useless towards Angels as the knife.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

But there is something to kill angels. Remeber when Sam asked Anna if there was any weapon that works on an angel, and she says nothing we can get to, not right now. I am thinking down the line they will have to off an angel. Those buggers are a bit too ruthless and I'm thinking Uriel is going to go overboard. The guy is an angel yet he acts more sadistic than many demons.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> But there is something to kill angels. Remeber when Sam asked Anna if there was any weapon that works on an angel, and she says nothing we can get to, not right now. I am thinking down the line they will have to off an angel. Those buggers are a bit too ruthless and I'm thinking Uriel is going to go overboard. The guy is an angel yet he acts more sadistic than many demons.



I'm sure they'll find something, I just highly doubt it's gonna be their demon slaying gun ;D


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 21, 2008)

Well at least they know of a way to repel angels for the time being with that symbol Anna used.

And fucking Dean, he knows how to shed manly tears


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2008)

repel yes, sure fire way to tick them off, absolutely. This episode was epic. In a "I WILL PWN YOUR FACE INTO THE GROUND EPIC!". Castiel so got caught by surprised he ain't like uriel who'll beat the holy shit out of you THEN kill you. If Castiel knocked the fucker out first, he would have won, but Castiel ain't the violent type, so he prefers to use the least amount of force necessary.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 21, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> Well at least they know of a way to repel angels for the time being with that symbol Anna used.
> 
> *And fucking Dean, he knows how to shed manly tears*



He really deserves some kind of award


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 21, 2008)

Nihonjin said:


> He really deserves some kind of award



I know. That scene got me completely off guard. They really have kicked it up a notch this season


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 22, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> He said he hasn't been up here SINCE Poland 43. He could be much older than that.



He could have been this  the last time he was up here on Earth. 

?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> He said he hasn't been up here SINCE Poland 43. He could be much older than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay...but Alastair is a Demon, which is kind of her specialty. 

Also I think Castiel wasn't concentrating right, I don't think it was all Alastair.




Bear Walken said:


> He could have been this  the last time he was up here on Earth.
> 
> ?



Mengle died in the 70s...and Alistair is probably meaning he hasn't been up to Earth, not alive. I doubt a demon acquired that kind of power in so few years.


----------



## Serp (Nov 22, 2008)

They could acquire that much power in demon years  ?. 30 human years is 360 months and change that into demon years, is 3600 years in hell. If he was sadistic enough and got of the rack on the first day, thats 3600 years of training.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2008)

I just hope when they finally bring Lillith back, that they find a good actor who can portray her without acting like fail. Seriously playing the role of a female demon hasn't got to be easy seeing as how much Lillith failed towards the end of season 3. Well once again... perhaps only my opinion but^^


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2008)

Svenno said:


> I just hope when they finally bring Lillith back, that they find a good actor who can portray her without acting like fail. Seriously playing the role of a female demon hasn't got to be easy seeing as how much Lillith failed towards the end of season 3. Well once again... perhaps only my opinion but^^



I don't what you guys talking about, when you talk about bad actors. My only problem with lilith is that she seems to adopt the behavior of whatever pack of meat she posses. When she was 8 years old, she acted 8 instead several centuries old. I don't know, in my head Lilith was never the smart type, just powerful enough to pull the strings. I mean she nukes police stations!?!!? Yellow Eyes is smarter then that, but Lilith has this boldness that she could fucking rolf-stomp you at any time no matter who it is. As long as an actor displays that straight, which is the one thing that is the most consistent with Lilith, then that actress does fine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2008)

Serp said:


> They could acquire that much power in demon years  ?. 30 human years is 360 months and change that into demon years, is 3600 years in hell. If he was sadistic enough and got of the rack on the first day, thats 3600 years of training.



Ruby was down there longer than that...Alastair isn't just some 30 or 50 year old demon.



Svenno said:


> I just hope when they finally bring Lillith back, that they find a good actor who can portray her without acting like fail. Seriously playing the role of a female demon hasn't got to be easy seeing as how much Lillith failed towards the end of season 3. Well once again... perhaps only my opinion but^^



The actor they had was just fine


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mengle died in the 70s...and Alistair is probably meaning he hasn't been up to Earth, not alive. I doubt a demon acquired that kind of power in so few years.



I was thinking of Alastair wearing the dude back in Poland '43 as a meat suit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> I was thinking of Alastair wearing the dude back in Poland '43 as a meat suit.



That makes more sense I guess. Maybe he was Hitler  (that would be lame)


----------



## Sin (Nov 22, 2008)

Alastair's line is being misunderstood. I took it to mean that he simply hadn't come up from Hell since 43, not that he died in 43. A demon acquiring all that power (enough to beat an Angel and be in charge of tempting humans), in such a small timespan, demon years or not, is silly.

Specially when we have constant themes linking back to the dark ages.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2008)

Sin said:


> Alastair's line is being misunderstood. I took it to mean that he simply hadn't come up from Hell since 43, not that he died in 43. A demon acquiring all that power (enough to beat an Angel and be in charge of tempting humans), in such a small timespan, demon years or not, is silly.
> 
> Specially when we have constant themes linking back to the dark ages.



Well that's what I was saying. But some seem to think he might have possessed someone in Nazi Germany.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 22, 2008)

Well thats probably what he did though it would be funny if it was Hitler.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 22, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That makes more sense I guess. Maybe he was Hitler  (that would be lame)



Yes it would. Notice how Alastair took the body of an pediatrician. Coincidence ? 

?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Yes it would. Notice how Alastair took the body of an pediatrician. Coincidence ?
> 
> ?



I think that was just so he could get close to children.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2008)

I just wonder... after 40 years in hell... How on earth did Dean retain his sanity. Most demons seem to be somewhat crazy^^


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2008)

Svenno said:


> I just wonder... after 40 years in hell... How on earth did Dean retain his sanity. Most demons seem to be somewhat crazy^^



Most demons aren't out in 40 years...they said it takes a long time. I'm better its at least a century or so. Most of the demons we see seem to be from way back.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 23, 2008)

Ruby has her sanity....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2008)

Now we have to wait till January? *sigh*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ruby has her sanity....



Ruby also remembers being Human, which seems to be an odd trait. I still miss old Ruby.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2008)

I like the new Ruby. She is hot. I think she has some sort of agenda and will end up screwing everyone over in the end


----------



## McLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I like the new Ruby. She is hot. I think she has some sort of agenda and will end up screwing everyone over in the end



Well...she already screwed Sammy.

As far as Demons being insane. Well, they are but they're also sane enough to completley blend in with society when they need to, it's not like they're raving lunatics. 

And if Ruby can survive hundreds of years (and that's just in real time) Dean can do 40.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 27, 2008)

Well perhaps I should have said twisted...rather than crazy. And Ruby is certainly an exception yes..
And there was also that female demon who was trapped together with Dean back in season 3. I forgot that as well, she showed some signs of humanity left in her. And even her demon lover/husband did towards the end... until angry Sam killed them

Would have been a nice touch if he retained some scars from the things, beyond simply nightmares and dreams. Like sadistic pleasure when hunting down a person on a mission.. or total disgust for violence and blood. Just something that might have added more to the ''to hell and back'' Dean. Not really a whine, just something i thought would be a nice addition


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2008)

What we need now is more Bobby. Seriously, the guy's a beast. I hate the writers for killing off Ash though. That guy was pure hardcore


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 27, 2008)

I feel the need for some sort of ancient monster like the Wendigo back in season 1 We had the Rougarou. But it's not enough


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 27, 2008)

January is too long!


----------



## Serp (Nov 28, 2008)

Its funny that the word Rougarou, has two words meaning wolf in its name  Ro and Garou.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 28, 2008)

just to be clear, this thurs there wasn't a new supernatural right?

i turned off the tv after I saw smallville was old.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah no new episode yesterday just reruns until January.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey, one question I just thought of. Didn't Anna say she disobeyed and that is the worst thing an angel could do. Doesn't that mean the angels will kill her anyway even if she got her powers back. I know she is powerful and all, but its not like she is off the hook or anything, so wouldn't they just go ahead and kill her. Even if Castiel and Uriel were scared of her, doesn't mean she cant be brought down


----------



## Serp (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea but being an angel again just makes her that much safer, and she can ask God for forgiveness, he likes to forgive.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 29, 2008)

She isn't the top tier apparently either I think.. there are 4 angels who have met with god. And I guess those four are the most powerful ones.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 29, 2008)

I was always under the impression that Uriel was an archangel.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, Sam fucking a demon, and Dean fucking an angel; classic.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Sam is turning a little bit dark. Hes starting to resent the angels and stuff.


----------



## Serp (Nov 30, 2008)

The only person shown in the show that does like angels, is actually Uriel, even Castiel doubts himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

Mud monkeys. 

I liked the angel and a demon thing. Sam is evil and has a demon girlfriend. Dean is good and has an angel girlfriend. It all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 1, 2008)

Did we ever get an explanation for why the colt can kill anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2008)

It was forged some special way... I don't remember exactly, but I am pretty sure it was explained.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 2, 2008)

^Not really, only that a guy named Samuel made it in a special way.
What method he used still remains a mystery...well, to us anyway, Ruby & Bobby know I guess.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 2, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did we ever get an explanation for why the colt can kill anything.



it was never explained fully...i theorize maybe it was probably built with the help of a demon


----------



## narutosaipen (Dec 5, 2008)

^Where were you like.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been catching up with older episodes. So far, seen 11/22 episodes of S2 and need to check out S3. S2>S1 by a good amount so far.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

^ Yeah. I'd personally put Season 2 as my current favorite so far. I don't think it will ever be beat


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2008)

The awesomeness of Season 2 can't be duplicated yet I think:\

I only had a problem with season 3 so far, mostly Lillith and something came to mind the thing they did with Gordon. Making him a vampire was a good idea, but the entire episode felt extremely out of place. Ok so he becomes a vampire, and then suddenly reverts to a bloodthirsty predator with no regards to his morals. It just seemed too out of character for him, even if he was never a good guy from the start. I liked the episode, but I still think it could have been better. ''Waits patiently for loads of people to disagree><''


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Svenno said:


> The awesomeness of Season 2 can't be duplicated yet I think:\
> 
> I only had a problem with season 3 so far, mostly Lillith and something came to mind the thing they did with Gordon. Making him a vampire was a good idea, but the entire episode felt extremely out of place. Ok so he becomes a vampire, and then suddenly reverts to a bloodthirsty predator with no regards to his morals. It just seemed too out of character for him, even if he was never a good guy from the start. I liked the episode, but I still think it could have been better. ''Waits patiently for loads of people to disagree><''



People are going to disagree because he didn't actually have many morals before...and all he did while a vampire was go a little further. 

And every season has just gotten better...I think this is better than season two and three.


----------



## Serp (Dec 19, 2008)

Just in the middle of all the seasons re-watch and
S2 is the best so far, S4 very very very close second so far.

But the seasons all had a slight different undertone, Season one was hunting beasties, season 2 was focused more on the psychic kids and looking for "the demon", in season 3 demons became fodder (events at the end of s2 justify this) and is about Deans contract and Lilith, Season 4 is the most radical of all the 4 series as ir now has really shifted from a monster of the week show, to full running episode arcs and so far I like


----------



## spaZ (Dec 19, 2008)

The entire show is just amazing. I never get disappointed with any of it.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People are going to disagree because he didn't actually have many morals before...and all he did while a vampire was go a little further.
> 
> And every season has just gotten better...I think this is better than season two and three.



Yes, but turning an innocent female into a vampire, just seemed wrong even for Gordon. And casually killing his fellow hunter, instead of knocking him out. Something he should have been perfectly capable of, with a vampires strength. Either way it's just nitpicky whine from my part, so it doesn't really have that much to say for my overall enjoyment. Just thought they made him more inhumanly cruel than he really was


----------



## Jimin (Dec 20, 2008)

S2 has some awesome episodes. The bank robbery episode and the episode "Roadkill" have been fantastic. They're some of the best episodes ever. But from what I seen, S4 is still better.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

Season 2 >>>>>>>> all

simply because Yellow Eyes was KING.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> S2 has some awesome episodes. The bank robbery episode and the episode "Roadkill" have been fantastic. They're some of the best episodes ever. But from what I seen, S4 is still better.



Exactually, and I actually thought three was better than two...that episode in the prison...come on. That was bad ass.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

But you have to laugh at the scared dean in that one episode for season 4 hahaa.


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Exactually, and I actually thought three was better than two...that episode in the prison...come on. That was bad ass.



Wasn't that badass episode in s2,  point to s2.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2008)

Serp said:


> Wasn't that badass episode in s2,  point to s2.



Yes it was... Episode 19 season 2 ''Folsom Prison Blues'' I miss Henricksen


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

Serp said:


> Wasn't that badass episode in s2,  point to s2.



Naw...actually that was more bad ass than all of season 2, sorry.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry Cardboard, but your opinion is wrong 

Yellow Eyes >>>> entire show


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL fuck that. Dean >>> whole show


----------



## Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

Demonic Sam >>>> Whole Show


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2008)

"A Very Supernatural Christmas"



> Sam and Dean follow the trail of what they believe to be the "anti santa" who abducts its victims using their chimneys. They find that old Pagan Gods are behind the abductions using special Christmas wreaths to select their victims. Flashbacks reveal what Christmas was like for the Winchester brothers as children.



Aww from season 3, had forgotten how charming those Pagan gods were...Extremely funny episode..



Sin said:


> Demonic Sam >>>> Whole Show


If they ever show him as a demon>< I HOPE TO GOD IT HAPPENS.. EVEN IF IT'S JUST FOR ONE EPISODE
Before being dragged back to the ''light'' side


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

You are all wrong


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

Killua said:


> You are all wrong



If Yellow Eyes was sooooo awesome why was he killed off like nothing? hahaha


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

Killed like nothing? 

Their fucking dad came out of hell to stop him. Not to mention they had to use the Colt.

Aaaaand his plans still live on


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

He still died and got shot in the face like a noob.


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Naw...actually that was more bad ass than all of season 2, sorry.



What was the episode number of this so called badass prison episode???



			
				Sve said:
			
		

> "A Very Supernatural Christmas"
> 
> _Sam and Dean follow the trail of what they believe to be the "anti santa" who abducts its victims using their chimneys. They find that old Pagan Gods are behind the abductions using special Christmas wreaths to select their victims. Flashbacks reveal what Christmas was like for the Winchester brothers as children.
> _
> ...



I just finished watching that episode just this minute, those gods were awesome.

And Spaz is right Dean conquers all.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> If Yellow Eyes was sooooo awesome why was he killed off like nothing? hahaha



Because you can't have a recurring villain throughout the show, without ruining him. Like they did with Sylar in Heroes. 

And a major flaw in his character was his giant ego and overconfidence.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohh well she still failed hard.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> He still died and got shot in the face like a noob.



Your premature language and logic kinda turns me off wanting to argue with you


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> Ohh well she still failed hard.



All villains do eventually.. lol. Not many villains have a badass last stand...In fact if they gave Yellow eyes that.. considering the nature of his character it would be pretty weird..

Something that crossed my mind, looking back was the cliffhanger of season one. When that demon crashed the truck into Winchesters, and critically injured them. That is probably one of the best cliffhangers I've seen in a show like this. 

And as much as my smart friend laughs at me for praising this show, this fact cannot be denied


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 20, 2008)

Svenno said:


> Because you can't have a recurring villain throughout the show, without ruining him. Like they did with Sylar in Heroes.
> 
> *And a major flaw in his character was his giant ego and overconfidence.*



That wasn't the flaw, that's what made him likeable.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

Killua said:


> Sorry Cardboard, but your opinion is wrong
> 
> Yellow Eyes >>>> entire show



I don't get where all this Yellow Eyed Demon love came from...he was an interesting bad guy but I kind of hope he's gone for good. I don't like it when characters over stay their welcome.​ 


Killua said:


> Killed like nothing?
> 
> Their fucking dad came out of hell to stop him. Not to mention they had to use the Colt.
> 
> Aaaaand his plans still live on



By that logic Castiel is more bad ass...they used the colt and it didn't stop him. 



Serp said:


> What was the episode number of this so called badass prison episode???



Episode 12 or 13 and its called Jus In Bello (Season 3)


----------



## spaZ (Dec 20, 2008)

No Dean used the knife not the colt... And who knows there power could be something different.


----------



## Serp (Dec 20, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get where all this Yellow Eyed Demon love came from...he was an interesting bad guy but I kind of hope he's gone for good. I don't like it when characters over stay their welcome.​
> 
> 
> By that logic Castiel is more bad ass...they used the colt and it didn't stop him.
> ...



When you said Prison episode I assumed the prison episode not the Police Station episode. And yes that episode was awesome, but it wasn't enough to shit all over S2.

And Yellow eyes was in it (as a character) for just about 1 full season. Rubys been about even longer than him. 

Castiel was attacked by the Knife. And he is an Angel, he doesn't have the same common weaknesses. Now if he were a demon and shrugged of the knife, then you would have a case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2008)

spaZ said:


> No Dean used the knife not the colt... And who knows there power could be something different.



Ah you're right, but even then...I don't think Yellow Eyes is that special. They don't kill most demons they fight, they wanted to kill him. So they shot him. They could have exercised him more than likely...but he would have just come back.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 20, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> That wasn't the flaw, that's what made him likeable.



Yes but it was also the reason he died, and that's pretty much what we were talking about. A flaw in his action at that point, stalling to talk and act arrogant, instead of just snapping Deans neck and taking control of the situation by subduing Sam. And THEN deal with Papa Winchesters spirit.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ah you're right, but even then...I don't think Yellow Eyes is that special. They don't kill most demons they fight, they wanted to kill him. So they shot him. They could have exercised him more than likely...but he would have just come back.



Well he was pretty special in the way that he set everything in motion, had a large amount of influence and rank in the demon world. That protected Sam from being attacked in addition to all of his other psychic children for a period of 20+ years, maybe it was in hells interest to let him do as he wanted. Then again demons seem pretty competetive sometimes and as soon as Azazel was dead, they wen't directly for the prey. Now I'm sure Lillith knew what he was planning... You can't hide something like that from the entire demon world, then again it could have been demon politics. And straight after he died.. Lillith started moving around, I don't know if she was released when the gate was opened, but they've always had ways of getting out at other places anyway. 

Personal preference for his character was his personality, intelligence and manipulative nature.

Just my thoughts on why he was indeed ''special'' 


I wonder if they're going to stop at 5 seasons... using this one to wrap up the lillith and that new demons destinies. Using the next to introduce Lucifer. 

They could also do a demon Sam plotline I suppose... A lot of ways to go around this, I could for 8 seasons on this I think though. It's nature allows for many seasons, kind of like X-files, because of the monster of the week approach.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2008)

Svenno said:


> I wonder if they're going to stop at 5 seasons... using this one to wrap up the lillith and that new demons destinies. Using the next to introduce Lucifer.
> 
> They could also do a demon Sam plotline I suppose... A lot of ways to go around this, I could for 8 seasons on this I think though. It's nature allows for many seasons, kind of like X-files, because of the monster of the week approach.



The Series created said it's slated for 5 seasons.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 21, 2008)

Svenno said:


> Yes but it was also the reason he died, and that's pretty much what we were talking about. A flaw in his action at that point, stalling to talk and act arrogant, instead of just snapping Deans neck and taking control of the situation by subduing Sam. And THEN deal with Papa Winchesters spirit.


The reason he didn't win was strictly due to PIS, nothing else.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 21, 2008)

Saw all of S2. Most awesome moment was when Gordon got arrested. A black man gong to jail for weapon possession. LMAO. Good season but I believe S4 is shaping itself to be nothing short of epic. Anyways, I need to check out S3.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tm87SrADfc[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT. Saw season 3. Was good. A few things felt rushed which made sense since they had the strike and all. Overall, a good season. For whatever reason, when Ruby showed her eyes to Sam in 3x02, it was really erotic. Probably cause she was leaning back on a table in his hotel room. That was like a set of a porn scene. S3 had good episodes. Bela was a cool character. I really liked when Dean said "I'll see you in hell" to Bela. Ruby was pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 7, 2009)

Bit late, but does anyone know what Alastair was saying while he was choking Castiel?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

friend translated what he was saying as something along the lines of "bear witness below and confirm with me"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> Bit late, but does anyone know what Alastair was saying while he was choking Castiel?



Was it audible? If it was just in another language I would assume some sort of incantation for removing Angels...but I don't know I can barely remember...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2009)

I heard "Protesta Inferne me confirme"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I heard "Protesta Inferne me confirme"



Latin eh? It's "Protestae Infernae me confirme" isn't it? My latin is bad, but I actually understood it when it was said in the show, I remember thinking it was something about Hell or below but there's no And in that statement from what I can remember...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah... it's "Potestas inferna, me confirma. Potestas inferna, me confirma. Potestas inferna, me confirma.

It means something like "Infernal Powers Strengthen me..." I used a similar line in a story, but I couldn't understand with what I was getting here so I checked the episode...


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone read the new spoilers by that E! chick ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Anyone read the new spoilers by that E! chick ?



That would be cheating...


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hoping the spoilers aren't true. It would be a really bad idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm hoping the spoilers aren't true. It would be a really bad idea.



Some ideas look bad out of context...Heath Ledger as the Joker? People thought that was going to be utter shit when it was announced.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2009)

^Yes, but this spoiler changes everything we know about our main characters.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Wheres the spoilers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, what spoilers?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2009)

^I warn you guys. I would have preferred to have not read it.

new ED


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2009)

I am not impressed. I guess I am just immune to spoilers afterall.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 8, 2009)

When is the show coming back, along with Smallville?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 8, 2009)

A week today. 

And with the spoilers meh, its not really going to change things that much hopefully.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I warn you guys. I would have preferred to have not read it.
> 
> new ED



I am going to read this...and for every thing I don't like I shall kill you. (sorry I had to)

*WTF? That's not even bad...I kind of like it.*


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't like it. It just seem to out of place for it to work.

But if it does happen I would rather he be a villain than joining up with Sam and Dean.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What?!? It sounds like an awful idea, CTK. It compromises our boy Johnny. I just dislike the angle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What?!? It sounds like an awful idea, CTK. It compromises our boy Johnny. I just dislike the angle.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It makes perfect sense, a younger son born through someone he met long after their mother was gone...I mean I don't see what the big deal is, it doesn't mean that he is going to be come part of the team, doesn't even mean he is going to know about the team. It's an interesting angle and its a good way to build more stories and give them one more person to worry over.

he might even die.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^I'm hoping hes just a demon/spirit whos pretending to be their brother. Thats a better idea IMO.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ^I'm hoping hes just a demon/spirit whos pretending to be their brother. Thats a better idea IMO.




*Spoiler*: __ 



If they were retards...they could easily check him.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2009)

What's so bad? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think a brother could add in alot of cool stories. let's see how they do it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What's so bad?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Seriously, its a damn good twist. I only read it thinking it would be some gay shit like one of them is a Tranny or someone has cancer or some lame shit...


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2009)

holy shit, that scene with the infrared camera where she ate a rat was one of the most disturbing things I've seen on this show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> holy shit, that scene with the infrared camera where she ate a rat was one of the most disturbing things I've seen on this show.



That really wasn't that bad compared to some stuff this season...

And one problem I have with what Dean did in Hell concept wise...

Dean went to Hell because he made a deal to save someone...those other souls...wouldn't they have been there because they were...well...bad? Why is he having such an issue with torturing people who were rightfully sent to Hell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That really wasn't that bad compared to some stuff this season...
> 
> And one problem I have with what Dean did in Hell concept wise...
> 
> Dean went to Hell because he made a deal to save someone...those other souls...wouldn't they have been there because they were...well...bad? Why is he having such an issue with torturing people who were rightfully sent to Hell.



why don't you start killing murderers?

he was killing people and he enjoyed it...it makes him just as bad.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That really wasn't that bad compared to some stuff this season...
> 
> And one problem I have with what Dean did in Hell concept wise...
> 
> Dean went to Hell because he made a deal to save someone...those other souls...wouldn't they have been there because they were...well...bad? Why is he having such an issue with torturing people who were rightfully sent to Hell.


Not necessarily.  You can't expect Dean to be the *only* person to have ever made a deal with a demon to save someone or bring someone back or for some other non-evil-baddie-bad-guy thing.  He could have been torturing someone just like him.  And, apparently (from what I'm reading here, 'cuz I missed that part by being stuck on the phone), he was enjoying it.

I think the big thing is that (the old) Ruby's words are coming back to him in a way:  everyone eventually turns into a demon while in The Pit -- if you recall the inner struggle Dean had last season where he faced his "Shirosaki" during his pending trip to Hell, it shook him.  I would imagine the knowledge of him turning into another Alastair would similarly shake him.

My idiot brother called me while they were talking and I couldn't get him off the phone quickly enough to hear the entire conversation.  What'd I miss?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 15, 2009)

This was the creepiest episode of the show so far. Those twins were even creepier than anything supernatural so far. Dean means that if he enjoyed torturing souls, perhaps he isn't much better than demons himself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah not everybody who goes to hell is evil.

i think i'll go to hell..and i'm not evil


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought this was a fairly weak episode; it was like Shyamalan created the plot, though, as always, it was well-written. Maybe it is just me, but I felt like even before his pit stop in Hell Dean would have felt some empathy for the siblings if only for being screwed over by their families, though I get the overall message. I also agree that many people make a difference between killing and torture and Dean seems to be one of them, which doesn't seem that surprising either, although I think being tortured himself for decades of time (presumably 24/7) and having his mind and/or very soul perverted under that kind of pressure absolves him somewhat. Unless we see Dean actually go Shirosaki while alive I, personally, don't feel that he should take it so hard.

Then again, I've never been to Hell.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hat Hair said:


> I thought this was a fairly weak episode; it was like Shyamalan created the plot, though, as always, it was well-written. Maybe it is just me, but I felt like even before his pit stop in Hell Dean would have felt some empathy for the siblings if only for being screwed over by their families, though I get the overall message. I also agree that many people make a difference between killing and torture and Dean seems to be one of them, which doesn't seem that surprising either, although I think being tortured himself for decades of time (presumably 24/7) and having his mind and/or very soul perverted under that kind of pressure absolves him somewhat. Unless we see Dean actually go Shirosaki while alive I, personally, don't feel that he should take it so hard.
> 
> Then again, I've never been to Hell.


I agree... this was an...odd episode.  Well-written, but still kinda...out of place.  I also agree that Dean shouldn't be so hard on himself, especially since he knows what he did, held out for...what?  Thirty years?  "Stronger" people than he would have snapped under that kind of torture...y'know, the *ultimate* torture.  I think that the fact the feels such remorse and pretty much hates himself for what he did and was forgiven by an Angel for what he did shows his absolution...at least somewhat, and that he shouldn't be so hard on himself, but if he didn't take it that hard, he wouldn't be Dean.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> why don't you start killing murderers?
> 
> he was killing people and he enjoyed it...it makes him just as bad.



Don't feed me that trite bullshit, you've been around long enough to know me better than that. 

Killing a murder doesn't make you "just as bad as them" because that's just stupid to think that anyone would weigh you killing someone who deserved it against them killing an innocent person. 

That's like those fucking idiots who say "war is murder"...yeah okay, murder is first off unlawful killing. 

I believe the most murderers and all rapists deserve to be put to death, so asking me about what he did in Hell is kind of stupid. 

If the people he was shredding up made a deal and were down there for that, then by all means its bad. But if they were just regular bad people who went to Hell, have at them. 

Hell wasn't meant to be fun, shit the only reason he was there was because he saved someone else.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't feed me that trite bullshit, you've been around long enough to know me better than that.
> 
> Killing a murder doesn't make you "just as bad as them" because that's just stupid to think that anyone would weigh you killing someone who deserved it against them killing an innocent person.
> 
> ...



I won't disrespect your beliefs or anything.but i believe it's not our place to pass judgement on someone like that.don't get me wrong if someone threatened the life of you or one of your loved ones you have to do what you can to survive. but to kill someone because you think they deserve it..to kill someone and enjoy it..I find that wrong..but that's just me


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't feed me that trite bullshit, you've been around long enough to know me better than that.
> 
> Killing a murder doesn't make you "just as bad as them" because that's just stupid to think that anyone would weigh you killing someone who deserved it against them killing an innocent person.
> 
> ...


Dean's situation was different:  He wasn't inflicting Righteous Punishment, he wasn't killing murderers, he wasn't really killing *anyone*, actually -- he was swapping _his_ place on The Rack with someone else and tortured them so he wouldn't be because he couldn't take it anymore...then he started to enjoy torturing souls, being no better than the demon or demons who did it to *him* while he was on The Rack.

As far as Dean's concerned, anyway.

I'm with Hat Hair on this one; I've never been to Hell, but I would think that after resisting the Ultimate Torture for something like 30 years, I can't really blame him for wanting off The Rack, and given what Ruby said about every demon she's ever met in Hell having previously been human, I can't say with any certainty that what Dean went through isn't just part of the "process".  Dean was just lucky enough to be able to _leave_ Hell to even feel remorse.


----------



## Tash (Jan 15, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> holy shit, that scene with the infrared camera where she ate a rat was one of the most disturbing things I've seen on this show.



Freeze frame right before she bit into the rat and was staring at the boy at bright-eyed.

Looks just like Nosferatu.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> why don't you start killing murderers?
> 
> he was killing people and he enjoyed it...it makes him just as bad.





Shidoshi said:


> Dean's situation was different:  He wasn't inflicting Righteous Punishment, he wasn't killing murderers, he wasn't really killing *anyone*, actually -- he was swapping _his_ place on The Rack with someone else and tortured them so he wouldn't be because he couldn't take it anymore...then he started to enjoy torturing souls, being no better than the demon or demons who did it to *him* while he was on The Rack.
> 
> As far as Dean's concerned, anyway.
> 
> I'm with Hat Hair on this one; I've never been to Hell, but I would think that after resisting the Ultimate Torture for something like 30 years, I can't really blame him for wanting off The Rack, and given what Ruby said about every demon she's ever met in Hell having previously been human, I can't say with any certainty that what Dean went through isn't just part of the "process".  Dean was just lucky enough to be able to _leave_ Hell to even feel remorse.



Okay, then reread what I said...

I said if they were down there for a reason such as is, yeah its horrible. But if they're just run of the mill people in Hell, I could care less.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2009)

Twas a very good episode tonight. Never did expect the girl to have a brother.


----------



## Tash (Jan 15, 2009)

Her having a brother should have sucked as a plot twist since there was zero allusion to it before hand, but it was hilarious how it was done so I didn't care.

"What? He? I thought it was a gigfrfgkfajhbsfbj"


----------



## Jimin (Jan 15, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> yeah not everybody who goes to hell is evil.
> 
> i think i'll go to hell..and i'm not evil



Um, do you believe in Christianity? If you believe in hell, maybe you should be a Christian. I can tell you many people are Christian simply because they don't want to to go to Hell.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That really wasn't that bad compared to some stuff this season...



like what? 

Anyway, just my opinion.  It disturbed the hell out of me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 15, 2009)

Tash said:


> Her having a brother should have sucked as a plot twist since there was zero allusion to it before hand, but it was hilarious how it was done so I didn't care.
> 
> "What? He? I thought it was a gigfrfgkfajhbsfbj"



It made it make more sense I guess because it would make them seem more ghostly like they could move faster. 

And yeah I thought it might be some case where the girl was actually a boy like in Code Veronica. 



MechaTC said:


> like what?
> 
> Anyway, just my opinion.  It disturbed the hell out of me.



Someone got their finger nail pulled out, that was nasty and vivid...


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Tash said:


> Her having a brother should have sucked as a plot twist since there was zero allusion to it before hand, but it was hilarious how it was done so I didn't care.
> 
> "What? He? I thought it was a gigfrfgkfajhbsfbj"



Yeah that came out of nowhere and ended just as quickly. 

Sub par episode but I am still overjoyed that the show is back.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, then reread what I said...
> 
> I said if they were down there for a reason such as is, yeah its horrible. But if they're just run of the mill people in Hell, I could care less.


Yeah, I read what you typed.  What I'm saying is that I don't think it matters to Dean whether or not those people were innocent/sinless/down there for the same reason he was or guilty and horrible human beings.  What bothers him is the fact that he started to enjoy inflicting torture on another soul, like the demons he (mostly) hates so much.  It was one thing when he just made the deal to get off The Rack because he couldn't take it...when it was only because he had finally broken down...even Sam was like "dude...like, you held out for thirty years...I can't really blame you...you can't really blame yourself"...

...but it was another thing when he started to enjoy it...for what potentially could have been a decade.

You're free to feel however you want to feel about torturing evil people in Hell.  Not ever having been to Hell, I can't judge one way or the other, but you're talking about having a problem with the show portraying Dean having a problem with torture.  Some people don't like to torture others...the show has _almost_ invariably and consistently shown that the Winchesters don't *enjoy* destroying demons or sending them to Hell, unless that demon has done something personal to them (eg:  Azazel and Lilith -- then it becomes about obsessive revenge).  It's a job to them; it's about saving people or undoing the mistakes they were involved in (releasing all those demons from the Devil's Gate, for example).

From what I gathered, Dean was bothered because he went from being one of the tortured to enjoying the inflicting of torture, in essense, being no better than the demons who did the same thing to him.  I don't really think it mattered to him who he was torturing, it was about becoming like what he most despised...something, as I said, that was alluded to in the episode _"Dream a Little Dream of Me"_ when he faces his inner fears about going to Hell and becoming a demon...which Ruby says eventually happens to everyone in Hell (as every demon she's ever met was previously human).

I think I'd be bothered by it.  You probably wouldn't, but I'm not really judging your relative ease at torturing evil people --- I'm responding to your issue with Dean having trouble with enjoying torture.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Dean tortured people for 10 years... Now if you did that everyday of your life or whatever you would soon become used to it and maybe just have your mind go psychotic and shit. That's probably what happened to Dean. Heck when he came back to life I was extremely surprised that he just acted like nothing happened to him. If it was someone else than I would imagine they would of snapped and been messed up.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

funny how the creepier episodes have nothing Supernatural about them


----------



## Serp (Jan 16, 2009)

This and Benders were awesome, the aspect of being fucked up without anything supernatural is nice.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 16, 2009)

Dean shot that ugly son of a bitch in the stomach. He's hardcore that way.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 16, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Dean shot that ugly son of a bitch in the stomach. He's hardcore that way.



 Should have emptied out the whole clip. Reload and empty out another clip or two.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 16, 2009)

"bitch is a clepto" 

how a girl locked in the walls learned how to break into the trunk of a car i dunno but that line made it worth it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2009)

I was kind of disappointed with this episode. I thought the family was a family of demons or vampires or something special. What a rip-off, that would've been hilarious.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was kind of disappointed with this episode. I thought the family was a family of demons or vampires or something special. What a rip-off, that would've been hilarious.



For a moment there, I thought the same thing. Not being family of demons or vampires. But victims of supernatural shit. Especially after the mother said "why does this thing always happen to us"


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

The first thing I thought before I watched this episode was "I wonder when were going to get an episode without monsters and stuff". Than the part where she walked through the circle I was like shit maybe this is a witches doing. And next thing you know she ends up being a fucking human. LOL


----------



## Sin (Jan 17, 2009)

When she walked through the circle I started thinking "Ghoul? Zombie? It's gotta be something." Then she ends up being human.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Can't wait for tomorrows episode


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 22, 2009)

It better have Castiel. I miss the dude. Last ep was a nice break from things, but I need my fix for homicidal angels.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the name of today's episode

"Criss Angel is a Douche"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good episode in the making already.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't really think we will end up seeing the angels though probably a demon since that guy is using magic and most of the time when theirs magic there's demons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2009)

I love this show..but so far the episodes seems boring...today's episode is about a dude doing magic tricks.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL, the old man is fucking Hidan.

And Chris Angel is a douchebag.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Poor Dean


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2009)

lulz...and before we get started, what's your safe word? 


Kilowog said:


> I love the name of today's episode
> 
> "Criss Angel is a Douche"


Haha, yeah, and people in the episode so far sure are having fun saying douchebag.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, the dumbass didn't even see the rope in the mirror. Too fixated onto himself.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought it was the chick at the bar that was behind it. Pretty eventless episode expect we learn that 34 seals are broken. I'm gonna guess theres also 666 seals since theres over 600 seals. 66/666 makes sense IMO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2009)

this show always implied magic come with a price..but that guy seemed to have no disadvantages.


and did the old man regret killing him? or does he just wish their was another way to save his friend.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 22, 2009)

^He probably went to hell cause he did black magic and killed a bunch of people. I would say thats certainly a disadvantage. The old man wishes there was a better way but he had to stop him from killing Dean and Sam, that was the only way.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 22, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I thought it was the chick at the bar that was behind it. Pretty eventless episode expect we learn that 34 seals are broken. I'm gonna guess theres also 666 seals since theres over 600 seals. 66/766 makes sense IMO.


Thought it could have been her as well because she was there from the start. Aside from that wished at the end the girl could have been a new friend for the old guy instead of it ending up with the old guy giving up.


			
				gesy hyuga  	  said:
			
		

> this show always implied magic come with a price..but that guy seemed to have no disadvantages.


I think the disadvantage for him was that he had to go through all of that alone. There was no one he could trust to take with him before and when he does find someone it ended up getting him killed anyway. Oh, and yeah, the hell thing Lloyd said does make sense for the guy since he did die.


> and did the old man regret killing him? or does he just wish their was another way to save his friend.


I kind of thought the old man did believe he did the right thing. He might consider how nice it would have been if he was young again with his friend, but given the chance again, I think he would still kill his friend.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked this episode better than last week's; if you are going to do filler, might as well combo the drama and angst with some comedy. Supernatural tends to have genuinely enjoyable filler, and one of the few series that does it well. With that said, the lesson of the day seemed superfluous and I am not entirely sure why it was needed other than to have a "point" to the episode; being a Hunter sucks and those that take up arms generally have a screw loose, I got it two seasons ago. I guess immortality can be its own curse... well, that and the murdering. But at least there's some momentum going and I can't wait to see how Sam's decision turns out.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

stupid "CW" watermark in the corner blocked the tarot card Charlie had when he died.

what was it?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Who knows I couldn't read it either. 

Damn they are going to have to step up if they don't want Lucifer to come to earth. And Dean is going to have to let Sam use that power or else they are all screwed.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice episode overall. 

The horror of growing old for stage magicians^^ 

I thought Charlies immortality and magic tricks seemed kind of broken, no drawbacks at all. Then again he would have probably fallen in with the wrong crowd(demons or other magical creatures) eventually anyway. 

And since Sam is returning to excercise his powers now, is Ruby referring to something new we haven't seen? Or is just the old trick of exorcising demons? 
Would like to see something new soon


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Hes going to eventually learn on how to kill them I think. Ruby did say back in last season that he has that power.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Who knows I couldn't read it either.
> 
> Damn they are going to have to step up if they don't want Lucifer to come to earth. And Dean is going to have to let Sam use that power or else they are all screwed.



eventhough it's Sam who has the powers the angels are counting on Dean to save the world. and i'll be disappointed if lucifer isn't freed...it just feel like a waste of episodes to me.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Meh the angels could be wrong and Sam could be very useful for all they know.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> stupid "CW" watermark in the corner blocked the tarot card Charlie had when he died.
> 
> what was it?



I think it said "Traitor" not 100% sure though either.  I think it implied that he was killed by someone he trusted.


----------



## Serp (Jan 23, 2009)

The watermark said "The magician."


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey, do you think Sam's demon powers could be used against an angel?

Also, I was just thinking, if Alistair was so powerfull, yet was defeated when he saw Anna in her true form, can't the angels just go down to hell without any vessels (bodies) and burn the shit out of everyone. Even their voices do so much damage. In a sense they limit themselves when they take human form.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 24, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Hey, do you think Sam's demon powers could be used against an angel?
> 
> Also, I was just thinking, if Alistair was so powerfull, yet was defeated when he saw Anna in her true form, can't the angels just go down to hell without any vessels (bodies) and burn the shit out of everyone. Even their voices do so much damage. In a sense they limit themselves when they take human form.



maybe demons are more powerful in hell.


----------



## Serp (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the angel light just exorcised Alistair as I think we will be seeing more of him


----------



## ez (Jan 24, 2009)

somehow i get the feeling that sam's going to die again


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

so much douche baggery in one episode

The the chief was epic


----------



## spaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think Alistair is dead yet, he seemed to big and bad to die off right now. We probably will be seeing more of him soon.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 29, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I don't think Alistair is dead yet, he seemed to big and bad to die off right now. We probably will be seeing more of him soon.



I didn't know there was anyone that thought he actually died...
When Anna got her powers back and was turning into her angelic self, Alastair was somewhat smiling and willingly walking towards her, no way he's dead...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

I told you that he was filler to show off some new power. The new power was ANGEL POWER. Sorry to disappoint.

Lilith is going to be more powerful contrary to popular belief.

He may be back in some form, or some flashbacks, but he's not bigger than Lilith.


----------



## Violent Man (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm pretty happy since I have a class on Thursdays from 7:00-9:30 but when I went today my teacher said that we really only need an hour per class so I will still be able to watch Supernatural.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh man Dean, calling the teacher sweetheart and sugar. The age difference between the two was really apparent when they were younger. Seeing Dean as a couch sure was something, "the whistle makes me their god". xD I like how the episode ended up with the brothers changing their views about the school.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 29, 2009)

Tonight's episode was pretty good. Dean's "cowgirl position" comment was funny as hell. I also like the twist @ the end in which Sam became the popular kid & Dean became the opposite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm just glad Sam didn't go emo about making that kid's life worse.

this episode was interesting i actually wished they showed more flash backs.this episode also explain the events that lead to the start of the series well. 

wish they showed this episode season 1 though


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 29, 2009)

I watched it in HD tonight for the first time : ]

It was great.  (same as smallville <3)

Dean was hilarious as the gym teacher


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool filler episode. Its just unfortunate that Supernatural introduces the main season plot in the beginning, have a few episodes with the main plot, then just have filler until the very last few episodes of the season.


----------



## Gene (Jan 30, 2009)

holy shit that kid shoved that guy's hand into the blender. can't believe they showed that


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Cool filler episode. Its just unfortunate that Supernatural introduces the main season plot in the beginning, have a few episodes with the main plot, then just have filler until the very last few episodes of the season.



The formula is tried and tested and it works  so why change it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

So that fat ugly pig was still in a mental asylum, right?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 30, 2009)

Poor Dean but come on now .... "I'm a hero"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Cool filler episode. Its just unfortunate that Supernatural introduces the main season plot in the beginning, have a few episodes with the main plot, then just have filler until the very last few episodes of the season.




This is not Anime and its not filler. Every episode of this show so far has added to the main plot. I don't get how people don't see that.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is not Anime and its not filler. Every episode of this show so far has added to the main plot. I don't get how people don't see that.



^This


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

Nihonjin said:


> ^This



I get so sick of that comparison. Just because they're not hunting Lilith or the Yellow Eyed Demon that episode its not filler. Filler denotes that literally no permanent development can take place that is real *because there is some other medium that the show is being drawn from that doesn't have the actions taking place. *

Three weeks in a row people have complained about filler, but these episodes link back to the overall plot just like every other...


----------



## Nihonjin (Jan 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I get so sick of that comparison. Just because they're not hunting Lilith or the Yellow Eyed Demon that episode its not filler. Filler denotes that literally no permanent development can take place that is real *because there is some other medium that the show is being drawn from that doesn't have the actions taking place. *
> 
> Three weeks in a row people have complained about filler, but these episodes link back to the overall plot just like every other...



Exactly.(Sorry about the one word replies, but we pretty much completely agree so I have nothing to add:sweat)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2009)

But Dean IS a hero.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is not Anime and its not filler. Every episode of this show so far has added to the main plot. I don't get how people don't see that.



Because people are stupid? And there was plot in this episode even if its just a tiny little bit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Because people are stupid? And there was plot in this episode even if its just a tiny little bit.



I think its just an anime fan thing. Let's say it again, the whole world is not formed around anime...no one else calls it filler. There's not "filler" _Smallville _or _Law & Order..._ those shows just have one source to draw from. And there was plenty of plot here, it actually explained why Sam went to college, how they were in school, part of the reason Sam had the courage to leave, it gave us a big piece of their past and how they were younger...


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

I think people are just calling them filler, because the associate the term filler with no out and out mainstream shit. Although you can use the word filler, if you feel that pointless things are added to fill the episode out, source material or not. Although these episodes have not dealt with the angels or whatnot, they have given great amounts of Character development, this, the magicians and the basement twins. So calling these episodes filler isn't really justice. 

But calling every episode of recent smallville series barr the first and the last episodes filler, I can live with.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> I think people are just calling them filler, because the associate the term filler with no out and out mainstream shit. Although you can use the word filler, if you feel that pointless things are added to fill the episode out, source material or not. Although these episodes have not dealt with the angels or whatnot, they have given great amounts of Character development, this, the magicians and the basement twins. So calling these episodes filler isn't really justice.
> 
> But calling every episode of recent smallville series barr the first and the last episodes filler, I can live with.



I can call apples oranges, doesn't make them so:

Filler - A segment of anime, whether it be an entire episode or part of one, which does not appear in the manga of the title. Fillers, as the name implies, "fills" an episode with non-canonical material which has been written usually by the same company which animates it.


----------



## Sin (Jan 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its just an anime fan thing. Let's say it again, the whole world is not formed around anime...no one else calls it filler. There's not "filler" _Smallville _or _Law & Order..._ those shows just have one source to draw from. And there was plenty of plot here, it actually explained why Sam went to college, how they were in school, part of the reason Sam had the courage to leave, it gave us a big piece of their past and how they were younger...


But it wasn't in the manga   

I agree with you


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

@CTK Firstly I am for the most part agreeing with you  and secondly your with your earlier comment about anime fans thing and you only use the anime related definition of filler, isn't that a little unfair.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> @CTK Firstly I am for the most part agreeing with you  and secondly your with your earlier comment about anime fans thing and you only use the anime related definition of filler, isn't that a little unfair.



Filler usually applies to anime, I got that definition off a site, copied and pasted it. 

Shows like Legend of the Seeker or movies like Lord of the Rings can be said to have filler parts because there is source material. 

But people are so quick to call stuff like this last episode filler (using it as if its a bad word) even when they've not wasted a single episode with out development.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

But imagine this you are writing a chapter for a novel or even an essay. But it falls short of your quota, and you add extra words, sentences or paragraphs to *Fill *it out. See what I am getting at.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> But imagine this you are writing a chapter for a novel or even an essay. But it falls short of your quota, and you add extra words, sentences or paragraphs to *Fill *it out. See what I am getting at.



Yeah but filler in this context means non canonical material.


----------



## Serp (Jan 30, 2009)

Mt point is no one said that this episode was non canonical, you are going back to the anime meaning, after earlier saying anime fans always use an anime comparison, which on your side is just assumption and stereotyping. They said it was filler (which I am not totally agreeing on) meaning that it was _partly_ used to pad out the series, which can be used in an anime context as a deviation from canon material, or in this context.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2009)

J?rmungandr said:


> Mt point is no one said that this episode was non canonical, you are going back to the anime meaning, after earlier saying anime fans always use an anime comparison, which on your side is just assumption and stereotyping. They said it was filler (which I am not totally agreeing on) meaning that it was _partly_ used to pad out the series, which can be used in an anime context as a deviation from canon material, or in this context.



Maybe you're not reading right, but I already said that the anime meaning could be used in certain cases...not this one. 

And even then, you other definition only works if there's nothing of value, that's what filler means.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 30, 2009)

the answer to mr wyatts question is no. he's a sad sad man that sam


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2009)

Gene said:


> holy shit that kid shoved that guy's hand into the blender. can't believe they showed that


Well I was surprised a little because of the blood but we seen similar stuff like that in super natural ,hell I remember super natural had a disclaimer at the beginning wend the series first start it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

I need a gif of Dean beaning that kid


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 31, 2009)

wow Dean really has ALWAYS been dean


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2009)

That scene with Dean throwing that ball at the kid was just xD Someone make a gif please^^

I don't see why some people complained about this episode... They even did a new twist on the spirit thing, showing one that can obsess people. They will get back to the angels later on I suppose, still it's fun to see some character development. Althought hey shouldn't continue this for too long.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know how anyone could complain about Supernatural at all. It's awesome.

I do miss Castiel though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

There's a difference between being "filler" and having some relevance to the main plot.

What exactly did this episode have? Character development of Sam.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> There's a difference between being "filler" and having some relevance to the main plot.
> 
> What exactly did this episode have? Character development of Sam.



*standing with a white t-shirt one, sweating from exhaustion as he holds his button up shirt over his shoulder. he puts one foot up on a chair* 

There is no filler in a show without source material. *facepalm* so even if it was Sam putting spaghetti in his urethra for an hour, its not filler...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 2, 2009)

Hence the " marks around the term, just so people gets the point.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2009)

This episode was win sauce, more flashbacks plz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Hence the " marks around the term, just so people gets the point.



I am trying to stress the point though. Next person who calls it filler, gets to go in the angry cat mixer...and those cats are pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

Dean has your filler in the crotch of his pants.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 2, 2009)

Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems there is good reason to believe this year's villain will be Castiel...


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



SHOO!!! BAD NAUGHTY SPOILER, I'm not click that:=) 



Even if it is ''filler'' or strays away from the main plot.. Is that really a problem? It's been like this since the start... If you removed all of the monster of the week episodes, you certainly wouldn't be left with enough content to make 22 episodes... 

And this is a common thing in shows like these.....So really I don't see the reason to complain... (well I dont know if anyone has.. Only read from the last page...:sweat)


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wtf!?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 2, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I kind of hope that's not true to be honest since it would kind of end being out of place.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That wouldn't make much sense at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 3, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> That wouldn't make much sense at all.



Not yet...but it could later...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Really, when people say "filler", they mean "plot relevance", which this episode didn't have any of, other than Sam character development. Just to end the topic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Really, when people say "filler", they mean "plot relevance", which this episode didn't have any of, other than Sam character development. Just to end the topic



Plot as in what? the plot is them hunting demons and ghosts and saving people. Every episode the show's ever had has plot relevance, end of story. People seem to lack vision when it comes to shows like this.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

The main plot is stopping Lilith/Lucifer breaking free, and the angels, and shit


----------



## Jimin (Feb 4, 2009)

^Is it possible we could stop arguing over this?

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hate the idea of Castiel being the big bad. It doesn't mean that its evil though. So far, Dean and Sam have began resenting heaven. It just means that Sam and Dean may cross the line a little too much. Anyways, I'm hoping that spoiler isn't true though.


----------



## Crackers (Feb 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Picked up a little online spoiler...actually its a huge one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait, Castiel is the angel who brought Dean back from Hell, isn't he?  
I've missed out the last two episodes, and I don't think he's made an appearance lately. 



			
				king Lloyd said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the idea of Castiel being the big bad. It doesn't mean that its evil though. So far, Dean and Sam have began resenting heaven. It just means that Sam and Dean may cross the line a little too much. Anyways, I'm hoping that spoiler isn't true though.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think it makes sense. He's an angel, after all. If Sam decides to use his powers again - no matter how much good he or viewers might think he's doing - God's not going to approve. Though, Castiel strikes me as the type to defy God's wishes, depending on how much Sam pushes his buttons. 




Random appearance, sorry.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohhh tonights episode is going to enjoyable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 5, 2009)

Vision of second guy's dream girl is rather unattractive up close to me. Although I have to admit she's way better looking than her actual self. xD

Supernatural STD, lulz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Vision of second guy's dream girl is rather unattractive up close to me. Although I have to admit she's way better looking than her actual self. xD



she was way to good looking for him thats for sure. she seems to enjoy ruining people lives


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 5, 2009)

What's with you and banging monsters? Lulz, he does have a point though. xD I did not expect that the Siren would take on male form for the hopeless flirt of a brother. 


gesy hyuga said:


> she was way to good looking for him thats for sure. she seems to enjoy ruining people lives


Heh, that's true, maybe his perfect woman could only be so attractive because he doesn't expect any better.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 5, 2009)

He came in his mouth.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> He came in his mouth.....



glad i'm not the only one who think this


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> The main plot is stopping Lilith/Lucifer breaking free, and the angels, and shit



The main plot is them hunting shit, end of story.


----------



## Hat Hair (Feb 5, 2009)

Whatta tweeest!

Wow, Dean, just wow. Seduced by a dude (yes, technically I know it isn't anything and clearly Dean values Sam over any romantic conquest, but still it was a dude). Have to admit that I wasn't paying as much attention as I would normally since I was going back and forth between this and _Hell's Kitchen_, but it was an intense episode nonetheless. At the same time, this felt like an episode of Smallville with the use of mind control cheese for "personal revelations".


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 5, 2009)

Tonight's episode was good. The siren taking the form of a male for the brothers was a interesting twist. Luckily for them, Bobby save the day @ the end.


----------



## Serp (Feb 5, 2009)

Was a good episode, loved it alot. Just a few things I felt were left unanswered, like why was the doctor going to the strip club, how the Siren got the flowers at all the crime scenes (from the Lab to the house), and little things like that.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 6, 2009)

^That probably was just to get us to think shes the Siren. There seems to be no real reason for it to happen other than that. I didn't think the doctor was the Siren, but I didn't even think the FBI dude was the Siren. A good twist.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 6, 2009)

Good episode. Serious issues brought up between the bro's. Thought Sam was going to use some demon mojo on Dean when they were fighting....but I was disapointed. If he has it, and is bloodlusted, he should have used it. 

Even though it was a good episode, I am going through serious Castiel and Uriel withdrawl. The bro's should atleast reference them every now and then. I would be happy even seeing Lilith or her minions doing something. 

Atleast this ep had character development and showed cracks in the winchester boys relationship. Maybe this rift will cause Dean to become closer witht the angels and Sam to go a bit darkside with Ruby in his efforts to get Lilith


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

As soon as Dean and the FBI guy got along I knew the FBI guy was a siren. Wasn't that pretty obvious? 

For a minute there I just thought they were 2 sirens. The flowers and the strip club don't make sense. Maybe the doctor is just a slut.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 6, 2009)

Not that satisfied with this weeks episode personally... Just feels like they're prolonging now, we didn't even see Ruby this episode. Lack of recurring characters makes this a bit boring. I think it's time to stop dragging things out, and get back to the main focus of this season. I never thought Bobby was that great anyway:=)

The whole Siren legend didn't really interest me, there wasn't even any interesting lore on it that they dug up. Just a poem... I hate poems


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As soon as Dean and the FBI guy got along I knew the FBI guy was a siren. Wasn't that pretty obvious?
> 
> For a minute there I just thought they were 2 sirens.* The flowers* and the strip club don't make sense. Maybe the doctor is just a slut.



The FBI/siren guy took the pedal from the doctor's office when he jacked the blood samples. Showed it to Dean while claiming he found pedals at each crime scene. This throws Dean off to suspect the doctor and nobody else. 

As for the doc showing up at the strip club. I got nothing. Doctor by day, Stripper by night maybe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

Svenno said:


> Not that satisfied with this weeks episode personally... Just feels like they're prolonging now, we didn't even see Ruby this episode. Lack of recurring characters makes this a bit boring. I think it's time to stop dragging things out, and get back to the main focus of this season. I never thought Bobby was that great anyway:=)
> 
> The whole Siren legend didn't really interest me, there wasn't even any interesting lore on it that they dug up. Just a poem... I hate poems



Last season just seemed different because of the strike and they didn't have much time to do other stuff. But this is how these shows work. Hell out of a twenty two episode season of X-Files I think sometimes only five of those were part of the over arching plot sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> The FBI/siren guy took the pedal from the doctor's office when he jacked the blood samples. Showed it to Dean while claiming he found pedals at each crime scene. This throws Dean off to suspect the doctor and nobody else.
> 
> As for the doc showing up at the strip club. I got nothing. Doctor by day, Stripper by night maybe.


 That's as obvious as the FBI guy being a siren. How could I miss that? 

Maybe the FBI guy called her and set up a meeting to go over some blood sample test results to get a second second-opinion?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 6, 2009)

So the doctor was in the strip club? I must have missed it.


----------



## ez (Feb 6, 2009)

that was an interesting twist they tried to pull, but i found it suspicious that an actual fed would show up by himself, and that they didn't try to investigate him. the doctor almost had me convinced too. 

decent episode, but i wish they'd go back to what they started instead of going on with this filler nonsense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Filler? OH NO YOU DIDN'T!

She went into the club during the Dean/Agent stakeout.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 6, 2009)

same for me cmx.  called the fed siren as soon as he and dean got along.  i really wish they pulled some dean/gay jokes (since deans ideal person was a dude), but they didn't : [


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was actually anticipating a slew of gay jokes, sexual innuendos, etc... A real Dean jokefest.

It didn't come though.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> same for me cmx.  called the fed siren as soon as he and dean got along.  i really wish they pulled some dean/gay jokes (*since deans ideal person was a dude*), but they didn't : [



His ideal person wasn't a dude most likely... The siren can read minds so it knew that they were following it so it just changed into something different so it wouldn't get caught.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 6, 2009)

His ideal person was a brother than can relate to him and look up to him not some random dude. The FBI guy knew everything Dean knew and then some.


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 7, 2009)

*SPOILERS*



[YOUTUBE]WWaLxFIVX1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2009)

That was an awesome episode! The twist was great. And like Rawx3 said, Dean's ideal person was a brother who looked up to him and etc. It also shows how much Dean cares for Sam. That he cares more about Sam being his brother than sex and strippers. How could you guys miss that? The siren specifically explained it. But wow, I didn't notice the doctor went to the strip club. I thought it was a bar. Must've not paid close attention. Btw, can someone explain why the siren stole the blood samples? It's probably obvious, but I didn't pay much attention to that part.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 8, 2009)

The thing that really kind of bothered me the whole brother thing was...what inspired Sam to fight his brother? If the Siren could just spit stuff at people to get them to fight for her why bother with any kind of disguise to win them over in the first place? Did he too see a brother he would have wanted even though he didn't spend really any time with that cop?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> The thing that really kind of bothered me the whole brother thing was...what inspired Sam to fight his brother? If the Siren could just spit stuff at people to get them to fight for her why bother with any kind of disguise to win them over in the first place? Did he too see a brother he would have wanted even though he didn't spend really any time with that cop?


 
The last one is a good question and the same thing I wondered when that part occurred. About the first part though, I think the siren showing up in her true form wouldn't allow her to get close enough to her victims to spit in their mouths. As you noticed in the episode, the siren herself doesn't actually kill anyone or try to fight anyone. So she's not the usual violent monster/demon that would forcibly attack their victims.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2009)

probably the desguise was so they could ease the person into swapping spit.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 11, 2009)

Lmao, Castiel was on Nip/Tuck this week and he wanted a penis reduction and sucks his own dick. Angles can be so gifted c.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 11, 2009)

^Autofellatio? That is disgusting. I wish we saw Castiel more though. Hes awesome.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 12, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Lmao, Castiel was on Nip/Tuck this week and he wanted a penis reduction and sucks his own dick. Angles can be so gifted c.



Castiel is made of so much win that it crosses over into other series


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

I've just recently started the series up. Loving it right now. 

It's hilarious, though. It's like a well-conceived fanfic based on Grand Theft Auto. Their problems with the law are compounding like credit card debt. The feds are now involved, so I think they'll be shooting down helicopters soon.


----------



## tanukibeast (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl fucking lol at how Dean screamed after seeing the cat. And the music video at the end was ingenious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I've just recently started the series up. Loving it right now.
> 
> It's hilarious, though. It's like a well-conceived fanfic based on Grand Theft Auto. Their problems with the law are compounding like credit card debt. The feds are now involved, so I think they'll be shooting down helicopters soon.


 I remember that. It doesn't stay that way; they move on to bigger, better (badder?) things.

The show actually continues to get better, unlike other piles of crap.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

Based on what I've seen (up to and definitely including 220), I'd have to agree. 

Any end in sight? Or is this going to keep going until it gets canceled?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope it keeps going FOREVER.

Although with the current events and such, I can't imagine the series continuing for too long. After this last major plot line is cleared up what else is there?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope it keeps going FOREVER.
> 
> Although with the current events and such, I can't imagine the series continuing for too long. After this last major plot line is cleared up what else is there?



Aliens .


----------



## spaZ (Feb 13, 2009)

We haven't seen aliens yet have we?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> We haven't seen aliens yet have we?



Nope. Although it would be a bit weird.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope it keeps going FOREVER.
> 
> Although with the current events and such, I can't imagine the series continuing for too long. After this last major plot line is cleared up what else is there?


During S2 I thought, 
*Spoiler*: _End of S2_ 



After they kill Yellow Eyes what will they do?


I bet they could come up with something.

Yellow Fever is probably my favorite episode, along with the Groundhog Day one.  Then again, those are only the two to pop into my mind, a lot of episodes ran together since I watched them in a row.  I love a whole lot of em.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

My fave ep. so far would have to be the ep. with the Djinn. I love Dean when he's being a fucker, but I also love Dean when he's vulnerable and, well, human.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2009)

Groundhog day was lulz

mauled by a dog


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the bank hostage episode. At the end they say we are so fucked, and I was so hyped. Then it was followed by the police station seige which lived up to all my expectations.

I really liked that cop. Too bad about him


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2009)

God. That rabbit's foot ep. was the most lulz so far. XD


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 14, 2009)

When I think of the rabbits foot, I think about Bela.  I miss her. She was amazingly hot, and was one of those characters you love to hate. She was like Deans nemesis. I know she deserved what she got, but I still felt sorry for her.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 14, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFF. I didn't know that yet. 

Re: the show's longevity, according to wiki:


> Series creator Eric Kripke has stated that the series' storyline is planned out for five seasons, and that he hopes to end it there on a high note.


I like the sound of that. 

EDIT: Groundhog Day started out hilarious, but ended up being really harsh. :amazed


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I want Bela back , maybe she comes back as a demon.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont think she will come back though. I thought I heard somewhere she was an unpopular character and that is why she was taken out


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Doubt it the thing with this show is they don't like to spend money on characters that shouldn't stay around for to long. Just like with the first character of ruby they didn't want to pay her for this season so they killed her off last season.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Lmao, Castiel was on Nip/Tuck this week and he wanted a penis reduction and sucks his own dick. Angles can be so gifted c.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6egyyZwmsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 19, 2009)

Whens the next episode airing D=?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

3 weeks today


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Jimin (Mar 4, 2009)

Alastair's gonna be in 4x15. I told you fellas/ladies he was gonna be back.

 Code Geass


----------



## spaZ (Mar 4, 2009)

Ohhhh shit. I just shat my self after watching that. I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome. Dean's going to Jack Bauer a friend in this bitch.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 5, 2009)

YESSSS. Finally, the angels are back. Castiel is there, and the icing on the cake is Anna is gonna be there as well. I thought she may have been gone for good.

Alastair is back. Looks like Dean is gonna go darkside and torture him. Sam is using his powers again. Can this get any better? 

Is it wrong if I was turned on by that trailer?

Just hope the Angels dont want Dean to be their little torture boy. Hope they have bigger plans for him


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Alastair's gonna be in 4x15. I told you fellas/ladies he was gonna be back.
> 
> blow'd up


 
Is that Rachel Starr in your sig?


----------



## ez (Mar 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Alastair's gonna be in 4x15. I told you fellas/ladies he was gonna be back.
> 
> blow'd up



it'll be nice to get some plot back again.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2009)

OK, I guess it really is possible that Castiel is gonna be the big bad of this season. I don't think it'll happen though. He isn't gonna be a demon, just a human like Anna.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 6, 2009)

I think the brothers end up doing something dumb to make him the "big bad".


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2009)

UK watcher myself, anyway this weeks ep was the "Wishing Well" ep and honestly the Depressed Teddy Bear was one of the most fucking hilarious shit I've seen in a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2009)

Especially when he tries to kill himself with a shotgun, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL Why!!!!!! I fucking lolled, bow to TODD!!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

I watched that episode twice and I usually don't watch episodes twice.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 11, 2009)

Tomorrow it comes out.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh lol *kicks self*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought it came out last Thursday and I missed it. I was panicking. 

Anyway, it comes on tonight, right?


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

New ep tonight finally 

So excited.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Its suppose to be an awesome episode tonight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn man, we're off to a good fucking start. Sam seems to have spent some time doing something. But that was bad ass.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 12, 2009)

That was a great episode.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 12, 2009)

Pretty sweet episode. I told you all Alastair was not gonna be dead. There was no way they were gonna just end Dean's backstory with Alastair that fast.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 12, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Pretty sweet episode. I told you all Alastair was not gonna be dead. There was no way they were gonna just end Dean's backstory with Alastair that fast.



None of the demons ever die, but he did go back to Hell as I said he did. They just sent him right back. I actually don't like the character and I hope he's gone soon.


----------



## Sin (Mar 12, 2009)

Sam was raping demons left and right. To think he became powerful enough to own Alastair... Wow.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2009)

The 2nd actor playing Alastair hit it right on the nail. It was pretty awesome that he confirmed the existence of the 4 horsemen as well. Hopefully they come up in future episodes. 

Tessa seems to know more than she let on. She even hinted at the possibility that the angels are bad guys as well. I hope that isn't the case. I like Castiel. 

At this point I fear that there are no real solid good guys except Ana & Bobby. Both Winchesters can go either way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> The 2nd actor playing Alastair hit it right on the nail. It was pretty awesome that he confirmed the existent of the 4 horsemen as well. Hopefully they come up in future episodes.
> 
> Tessa seems to know more than she let on. She even hinted at the possibility that the angels are bad guys as well. I hope that isn't the case. I like Castiel.
> 
> At this point I fear that there are no real solid good guys except Ana & Bobby. Both Winchesters can go either way.



I actually commented on the idea that Castiel might be the final villain this season.


----------



## Sin (Mar 13, 2009)

Sam's awesome now.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually commented on the idea that Castiel might be the final villain this season.



Yah I remember that. I just didn't want any part of it.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> The 2nd actor playing Alastair hit it right on the nail. It was pretty awesome that he confirmed the existent of the 4 horsemen as well. Hopefully they come up in future episodes.
> 
> Tessa seems to know more than she let on. She even hinted at the possibility that the angels are bad guys as well. I hope that isn't the case. I like Castiel.


I don't think she meant they're bad, moreso that Dean wasn't pulled out of Hell for Dean's benefit, and that when he's done with whatever work he's been given, he might get thrown back...in much the same way Uriel partly alluded to in the first half of this season.  In that sense, were she correct, I wouldn't consider that a _miracle_ either.

Then again, depending on how the show wants to portray "Heaven", it really could be up in the air, especially if the commercials for the rest of the season truly allude to Castiel "disobeying"...

What a *great* show.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

next episode seems awesome


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2009)

4 horsemen? did I miss that? 

Good episode, Sam sure powered up a little though looks like it might not be for the better. I am still keeping the theory that Sam's going to be Lucifer's vessel for when he comes to earth. I think its next episode we get to see Dean torture Alistair.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont think the angels wil be bad bad, I think they will be bad in a sense that they do whatever it takes to get things done, like destroying a whole town to kill one witch. Dean did not get a get out of hell free pass. They have already told him they have plans for him. What those plans are will probably be in the morally gray area. Sam has demon blood and there are a few indicators already of his power comming at a cost.

I think there will come a time when the angels ask Dean to do something somewhat evil, and he will refuse. This, coupled with the fact that Sam is demon boy, the angels will probably try to throw both of them back in hell. 

I see this towards the end of the season. The Winchester boys will be running from both demons and angels, will have one human ally, one demon ally and one angel ally. The story could swing wither way


----------



## spaZ (Mar 13, 2009)

for the final.......

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dean and Sam end up fighting against each other I guess.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 13, 2009)

This show is just awesome!!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 13, 2009)

Disappointed at the failed promise of torture this episode.

And did anybody else think alasiter was tryin too hard to be marlon brando


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *4 horsemen? did I miss that? *
> 
> Good episode, Sam sure powered up a little though looks like it might not be for the better. I am still keeping the theory that Sam's going to be Lucifer's vessel for when he comes to earth. I think its next episode we get to see Dean torture Alistair.



It's when Alastair explains where he got the weapon, he used to kill the old man reaper and was about to use on Tessa, from. He said the guy he got it from really doesn't ride on a white or pale (forget which exactly) horse. But he does have 3 amigos. Then he ends it by saying "It's good to have friends in high places" or some shit near that. .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> It's when Alastair explains where he got the weapon, he used to kill the old man reaper and was about to use on Tessa, from. He said the guy he got it from really doesn't ride on a white or pale (forget which exactly) horse. But he does have 3 amigos. Then he ends it by saying "It's good to have friends in high places" or some shit near that. .



Death is the pale horse rider, because the horse isn't white, its like a palish green. 

The white horse depends on which theory or interpretation you subscribe to. Sometimes there's not even a white horse. 

Aso for what Alastair said, I didn't hear ANY of that at all. I don't know how.


----------



## ez (Mar 13, 2009)

can't wait for the upcoming episode


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

> The white horse depends on which theory or interpretation you subscribe to. Sometimes there's not even a white horse.


indeed, like I personally think Jesus is rides the White Horse, but this is a tv show so I'm not going to get all angry about it or anything


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

What Alistair said was "An old friend lent it to me, and you know he really doesn't ride a pale horse, but he does have three amigos and the're just jones'ing for the apocalypse "

It was a 4 horsemen reference.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 13, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> indeed, like I personally think Jesus is rides the White Horse, but this is a tv show so I'm not going to get all angry about it or anything



Sometimes Jesus is the fifth horsemen.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 13, 2009)

Well it seems shits about to start hitting the fan soon. Can't wait for the next episode.

Anyone else hoping death comes as hot as Tessa when we croak.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 13, 2009)

What exactly did Pamela say to Sam at the end of the episode? The audio was bad in the video i watched..

I like the take on good and evil in this series.. because so far there isn't a narrow-minded view on it.. well to me it's sort of gray....


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

That she knew what he did to the demon, and he is walking a dangerous path or something like that. Too lazy to reopen the file again.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 13, 2009)

Serp said:


> That she knew what he did to the demon, and he is walking a dangerous path or something like that. Too lazy to reopen the file again.



Yeah I heard that.. just not the final words, because it was so low..


----------



## Serp (Mar 13, 2009)

If you think you have good intentions, think again.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sometimes Jesus is the fifth horsemen.



yeah I don't count the spirit of Hades as a Horseman


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 13, 2009)

Long awaited episode didn't disappoint


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 13, 2009)

You got to hand it to the bro's. Sam meets a demon and then bangs her. Dean meets an angel, and in a short while bangs her. When he nearly dies, he meets death, and later when they meet again, they want to bang each other. Winchester boys got game


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

so who else is guessing that the angels plan on throwing Dean right back into hell once this is all over?


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

This episode's Alistair actor was fucking badass  i loved his voice


----------



## Jimin (Mar 14, 2009)

^If it wasn't for Alastair's voice, he would only be about 50 of his current coolness level.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

He cant deny the coolness of his voice 

And Alastair himself has certain movements which the actor has to do


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

"I thought you were dead"

"That was just the pediatrician I was wearing, his wife is still looking for him, it's hilarious"


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Didn't see any black smoke leave the body when it was destroyed than.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Didn't see any black smoke leave the body when it was destroyed than.



He wasnt killed i thought the angels captuted him, Castiel said.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

I talking about when the Angels and him were fighting a couple of episodes back.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

He was winning against Castiel actually, he knows haxxed spells, that angel chick then teleported away with him.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

the light of heaven forced him back to hell.

he said that they sent him back up again


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 14, 2009)

Is angels could shoot lightning why didnt they do that shit before?


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

Beats me     .


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Takes lots of power maybe?


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

I doubt that, angels are meant to be uber and i think the angels are getting coz of the colt


----------



## Castiel (Mar 14, 2009)

angels are being killed by Lucifer's sword, it was stated in the episode summary.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 15, 2009)

Interesting episode. Though with such a long break and that now we're back to the main plot, it's going to take a few more episodes to get use to things again.


----------



## handofjustice (Mar 15, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I actually commented on the idea that Castiel might be the final villain this season.



Could be also Dean now knows about the Angel wards.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder if Lillith will make a shocking appearance sometime this season, since she hasn't been seen since the end of Season 3. Will be quite interesting to see what kind of actor they will get for her.... Will be hard for her to replace Alastair in terms of awesomeness


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a question guys. Does that angel girl (Anna?) make another appearance other than those two episodes? Over here at Mexico we're like 4 or 5 episodes behind you but I must know @@


----------



## spaZ (Mar 15, 2009)

We will see Lilith soon and Anna will also pop up soon.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh that sucks. I don't like Anna at all, but lets be honest, that's just cause I'm a jealous fangirl. >_<


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Anna is so fine probably one of the best girls to show up on this show, well besides the first Ruby. 

Dean ended up fucking a hot ass angel lol and Sam fucked a hot Demon LOL. And if they got pregnant LOL most fucked up kids ever.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2009)

Wait, is it possible that the winner of the demon blood children thing is suppose to be the Anti-Christ?


----------



## Sin (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm really considering making a gif set of Sam owning Alastair D:


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 16, 2009)

I only recently began watching the show, and I think I've found something new to watch.  Now I wish I'd started watching Supernatural from the beginning.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> I'm really considering making a gif set of Sam owning Alastair D:


I want to make a nice still set of them lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the new actor for Allastair, very fitting. I believe I have seen that guy before and, no, he's not trying to be Brando, that's just how he sounds (I think).

I was looking forwrad to Dean torturing some guy, too, and then it just didn't happen.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 16, 2009)

I sometimes find it difficult to get attached to the demon characters, since they change hosts so often... Hard to keep faith in their acting, like with Lillith, who used only children as hosts, and then suddenly jumped into Rubys old body at the end of season 3.

Not that anyone is bad at portraying them, it's just you can see the difference.. Well you get my point

I want the actor who plays Lionel Luthor in Smallville into the show as a demon


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2009)

Lionel Lucifer? I like it. I like it a lot!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2009)

The demon god of hair gel.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, I never did say what I thought of the most recent episode, I really enjoyed it even though I liked Pamela for the bits she did show up for. (Oh how can you resist a lady who will tell your souless body that you have a hot ass? ) Just a random bit of curiousity, did the people who escaped death at the start of the episode also get taken by the reaper again by the end? 



> I want the actor who plays Lionel Luthor in Smallville into the show as a demon


Ohhh...have my babies. I am quite fond of John Glover. :3


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2009)

leaked summary of an upcoming episode






> (4.18) "The Monster At the End of This Book"
> Sam and Dean are shocked to discover a series of comic books titled "Supernatural" that accurately detail their lives as demon hunters. They track down the writer, Carver Edlund, who explains he has visions of the brothers that he then turns into comic books. Chuck reveals that Lilith is coming and she has a plan for Sam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds very Heroes-ish.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 17, 2009)

no thats not it


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 17, 2009)

That sounds like The Dark Oracle >_<


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 18, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> Oh, I never did say what I thought of the most recent episode, I really enjoyed it even though I liked Pamela for the bits she did show up for. (Oh how can you resist a lady who will tell your souless body that you have a hot ass? ) Just a random bit of curiousity, *did the people who escaped death at the start of the episode also get taken by the reaper again by the end? *
> 
> 
> Ohhh...have my babies. I am quite fond of John Glover. :3



I'm afraid so.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 19, 2009)

I gotta say...I didn't expect it, but it kinda fits...*and* it's simply a _*mother*fucker_ of a thing to know.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 19, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I gotta say...I didn't expect it, but it kinda fits...*and* it's simply a _*mother*fucker_ of a thing to know.



What is?

New episode today


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

This show just keeps getting better, darker...and everything about it is making it a show that surpasses other shows of its type.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2009)

oh shit best episode ever

I thought sam was getting his power through sex but it seems he's just a demonic vampire


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

This show just passed into epic territory...

i can't believe people could not be watching this.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 19, 2009)

It was Uriel :amazed

Fucking epic episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude, this show is starting to really get to me, I can't say how much I am loving this. I mean the moral stuff addressed, the relationships and the other things that they bring to light in here are some of the most interesting I have seen in a show like this. 

I think this might be my favorite show ever.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 19, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> oh shit best episode ever
> 
> I thought sam was getting his power through sex but it seems he's just a demonic vampire


I gotta say, I don't know how to feel about that.  I thought he was expanding his power by training...like, by using it more and more on more and more demons, not by doing a Sasuke-Karin style feed.  I mean, if it was to save Sam's life, that's one thing, but now it's like she's a drug he's addicted to.

Azazel's demon blood gave him his powers, and it stands to reason that it'd also expand it, but what is it doing to Sam?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

By far the best episode of the season. Fucking Cass, so much badass. Dean as well.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 19, 2009)

WOW! This may the best one ever. 40 minutes in, I thought this must be it. 50 minutes, I thought what an episode. But there were 5 more minutes after that. Amazing episode. Uriel as an agent of hell was a great idea.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 19, 2009)

That fight was badass. I might have to request a gif set of that.


----------



## ez (Mar 19, 2009)

that was a great episode. i didn't expect sam to actually be drinking the blood of a demon ... it seems like he's getting addicted to it too. he's getting a lot of interesting development lately. aside from that, every alastair torture sequence was awesome, that actor played it brilliantly. it's too bad that he's left us for good, most definitely my favorite demon. x_x and, i was also completely blindsided by uriel's betrayal. there was too much win for one episode alone.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2009)

"I can kill now"

I wet myself.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

ezxx said:


> that was a great episode. i didn't expect sam to actually be drinking the blood of a demon ... it seems like he's getting addicted to it too. he's getting a lot of interesting development lately. aside from that, every alastair torture sequence was awesome, that actor played it brilliantly. it's too bad that he's left us for good, most definitely my favorite demon. x_x and, i was also completely blindsided by uriel's betrayal. there was too much win for one episode alone.



I thought the source of his powerup was demon sex. :ho


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 20, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I thought the source of his powerup was demon sex. :ho



It may be both 

Though what would happen if he drank angels blood


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

uh.  quite honestly, I got no guess.

if anyone gets to do that, it would be dean I think.


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I thought the source of his powerup was demon sex. :ho


if it was that, he should've been more than capable of taking out alastair during their first encounter. after all, when dean was in hell, he was hitting that regularly. xD


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

ezxx said:


> if it was that, he should've been more than capable of taking out alastair during their first encounter. after all, when dean was in hell, he was hitting that regularly. xD



That is assuming that he had enough already. It could have just taken alot.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> "I can kill now"
> 
> I wet myself.



Sam keeps getting more intriguing each episode. Making Allistair his bitch and drinking demon blood were just badass.

And be honest, who else shat themselves out of laughter when Castiel said that Uriel was the most humorous angel.


----------



## ez (Mar 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That is assuming that he had enough already. It could have just taken alot.



i don't think he's been having more of it since dean's returned, so that seems a bit sketchy.



Violent Man said:


> Sam keeps getting more intriguing each episode. Making Allistair his bitch and drinking demon blood were just badass.
> 
> And be honest, who else shat themselves out of laughter when Castiel said that Uriel was the most humorous angel.



yeah, that definitely got me.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2009)

This show really went from being an interesting little show, to fucking amazing.


----------



## superbatman86 (Mar 20, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I gotta say, I don't know how to feel about that. I thought he was expanding his power by training...like, by using it more and more on more and more demons, not by doing a Sasuke-Karin style feed. I mean, if it was to save Sam's life, that's one thing, but now it's like she's a drug he's addicted to.
> 
> Azazel's demon blood gave him his powers, and it stands to reason that it'd also expand it, but what is it doing to Sam?


Honestly I dont like how strong he's gotten.I mean Lilith and Alastair were both much stronger than Azazel and yet Sam is stronger through getting dilluted demon power?It doesn't make since unless demons are weaker on earth than in hell.Also how is this a war when apparantly Angels can kill Demons but not the other way around?


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2009)

Sam was going to become the "King" of demons. There's obviously something special to him.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

ezxx said:


> ...and i was also completely blindsided by uriel's betrayal. there was too much win for one episode alone.


You could tell Uriel was just a plain ol' asshole, but even _I_ didn't expect _that_..

...on the other hand, of course I did.  In every work of fiction that I know of where angels go rogue, it always starts with contempt for human beings and resentment for being His favorites.

But for fuck's sake...what implications!  Receiving Revelation?  Orders?  Mutiny?  Rebellion?  Angels gettin' it from both sides?  Dean's fate?

Hot damn.  I'd *buy* the DVDs for this show...


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2009)

I loved the whole referring to Lucifer as a brother of the angels instead of a regular old super demon.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 20, 2009)

And Uriel wasn't the only one who thought that way. The good angels now have to watch out for demons and the bad angels.

I'm glad Anna is back and in a killing mood. If supernatural does one thing best it's getting hot actresses.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> Honestly I dont like how strong he's gotten.I mean Lilith and Alastair were both much stronger than Azazel and yet Sam is stronger through getting dilluted demon power?It doesn't make since unless demons are weaker on earth than in hell.Also how is this a war when apparantly Angels can kill Demons but not the other way around?


"War" doesn't have to mean that both sides have an equal shot of killing each other.  "Sport" is the word you're looking for.  However, you can say that the two equalizers in this is the fact that "Good" angels are getting it from both sides:  their own who want to free Lucifer, and demons who cast them back to Heaven, *and* that out of six hundred sixty six seals, demons only need to break a random 1/10th of them or so to release Lucifer.  

So, they have an equal ability to cast each side back to their domain.  Other than that, this is like...a cosmic war.  I wouldn't complain that my side had an inherent advantage.



Sin said:


> I loved the whole referring to Lucifer as a brother of the angels instead of a regular old super demon.


That was his origin, based on certain scripture.  He was the chief Archangel, second to no one but the Most High Himself, until he was cast down.

Which accounts for Uriel's recollection of how powerful he was.


----------



## Sin (Mar 20, 2009)

Plus, when Lucifer comes out, he'll be killing all the angels he wants  Uriel said "He was so powerful..." 

If Uriel thinks he's powerful...

Another great part of the ep? Daddy Winchester owning Alastair in hell.

Here's to hoping Lucifer uses Daddy Winchester as his skin in the real world.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 20, 2009)

Aw not Uriel, supposedly the funniest angel around.  I was thinking that we might have been headed towards the Constantine storyline. Where Gabriel was the corrupted angel. In this case, he/she would be the corrupted superior giving out bullshit orders.  

It seems Ruby is starting to show her true colors. Anyone notice her evil little smirk as Sam sucked away ? I hope Dean can now finally kill her without hesitating because she saved Sam and blah blah. Fuck what Sam thinks. Just kill the bitch. 

And poor Dean, unknowingly starting the whole possibility of the world coming to an end. Pull a Sammy and suck on some angel blood to even out the playing field. 

Overall, great shit.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Great? More like epic episode. Sam being able to kill demons now thats just awesome. Dean torturing Alistair was awesome, but than he died. Uriel ends up being a big bad and he said there were others that sided with him so theres going to be some bad angels popping up soon. I hope we get a weapon to kill some of these angels. 

Wtf is with Dean he needs to stop being all depressed and shit.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 20, 2009)

OMGOMG THAT WAS AN AWSOME EPISODE!! 

The extra screen time Castiel had made me have multiple fangasms. :') But good gawd @ Sam's hunger for demon blood. D:


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 20, 2009)

Best episode ever. Damn.....this was epic. This is why I love this show. I never expected Uriel to be a traitor. Knew he was an ass.....but a traitor? I honestly thought he was just testing Castiel, and would report him to heaven once he confirmed he had doubts. 

Sams power just shot up 10x. Drinking demon blood and actually able to kill high level demons with ease. Castiel was freaking shocked. Even Lilith should be childs play for him now. He has to go darkside, or the bro's will be a bit too overpowered. 

Just have one question. When Cas was first introduced, and the first time Dean spoke rudely to him (2nd ep this season), he said the the angels numbers were not unlimited. He said that 6 of his brothers died that week. So did Uriel kill them as well....coz it seemed like Cas was not shocked that angels were actually killed. A bit confused there.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 20, 2009)

I like this whole series alot, but this episode was, by far, the best episode I've seen.

I figured Uriel was an asshole, never a traitor though. The Angel's interactions and evolution really made the episode.

Sam is probably going to be a threat to Angels now or somewhere in the near future. Somewhere Lilith is pulling an Aizen, "Just as planned."

Dean breaking the first seal makes sense, also like the fact that he has to be the one to end it. Admittedly, I'm very curious what he can or will do.


----------



## Serp (Mar 20, 2009)

Wait a minute if a normal everyday human just happened to drink Demon blood would they get powers.


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 20, 2009)

This episode was epic even for Supernatural's high standards! o__o

- John is badass 
- Poor Dean broke the first seal 
- Sam is addicted to demon blood 
- Ruby is evil  (Not sure why I'm surprised, I should've seen it coming with her being a demon and all...)
- Alastair was weaker than Lilith (?)
- Uriel is evil 

I don't want to wait an entire week again!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 20, 2009)

Yo, last night's episode was off the hook!!! Who would ever thought that Dean was the one who broke the first seal. I mean, wow. And Uriel being a traitor. I was like "Oh shit!!" Oh yeah, and Sam drinking Ruby's blood for more power...wicked. Man, this show truly awesome.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 20, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Great? More like epic episode. Sam being able to kill demons now thats just awesome. Dean torturing Alistair was awesome, but than he died. Uriel ends up being a big bad and he said there were others that sided with him so theres going to be some bad angels popping up soon. I hope we get a weapon to kill some of these angels.
> 
> Wtf is with Dean he needs to stop being all depressed and shit.



It's perfectly normal for him to be depressed like that. I mean, he broke the first seal which started all this, had tortured thousands of souls, then realizes that he's useless thanks to his souped-up little brother and all he does is get beat up. I mean at a certain point, this is going to depress someone, especially someone like Dean who was so used to being able to help and everything.

As for this episode, it is the equivalent of FMA 92 in that it made me shat bricks. It is that awesome.

I mean, everything was great from the beginning to the end. Dean getting all torture mode was epic, Sam showing how gets stronger was was epic, then him killing Alistair was just ridiculous, and then finding out that Uriel was killing all of these angels was awesome and Anna wtfkilling him was even better.

I also like this episode because it seems to me that both Castiel and Dean are feeling lost right now as both of them were saved by one of their peers and nearly killed. They are feeling quite powerless and don't really know what to do and why I loved the hospital scene at the end.

I also loved how Sam kept on denying that never meant to say that Dean was getting useless and then he says it to Ruby in that episode. Talk about hypocrisy Sam

And finally, even when he's not in an episode John Winchester still owns everyone. Didn't even break a sweat while in hell. What a GAR of a men.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, another great episode. I wasn't that surprised that Uriel was the one killing angels, but I certainly didn't see it coming up until he was talking to Castiel. Then it was obvious.

John Winchester surving 100 years is pretty awesome. I hope they bring him back on the show somehow now that he's done with Watchmen. 

As for Dean, he'll suck it up and move on. He's not a poosy. Of course, there is the inevitable yelling at Sam for using powers thing.

I still think Lilith is more powerful than Allastair. I think we'll find that out soon enough. Although I'm not sure she can take on Sam or not--we'll see. 

I also think Ruby's aim is to take control of Sam for herself, obviously, and become the queen in his evil reign of terror or whatnot. Slowly getting him to come over to the evil side by playing good. Then he'll be dependent on her, if only in his mind since he could get blood from any demons, and she'll manipulate him to her will.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 20, 2009)

Fantastic episode! Dark and sad at the same time. Dean must be feeling terrible, the same can be said for Castiel, the guy must be totally confused. 
One thing that put me off was Jared Padalecki's acting, he had a couple of good lines but failed to deliver them, I wish he'd step up a bit. Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still think Lilith is more powerful than Allastair. I think we'll find that out soon enough. Although I'm not sure she can take on Sam or not--we'll see.


I think that Lilith and Alastair are roughly around the same level of power, going by the fact that they both are Hyuuga ("White Eyes"), and the level of power and relative position in the demon hierarchy seems to be expressed in the eye color.  "Normal" demons have black eyes, more powerful ones are red-eyed, Azazel, who was pretty fuckin' powerful, had _yellow_ eyes, and both Lilith and Alastair (if I remember correctly) had/have white eyes.  Even months before (in Supernatural canon) right when Dean was being mauled by the Hellhounds, Lilith was unalbe to do jack shit to Sam months ago, though, I doubt he was powerful enough to send her back to Hell as he was a regular black-eyed demon.  At this point, now that he's strong enough to kill Alastair, I think he's strong enough to kill Lilith, too...if he can catch her off-guard like he did Alastair.



> _I also think Ruby's aim is to take control of Sam for herself, obviously, and become the queen in his evil reign of terror or whatnot. Slowly getting him to come over to the evil side by playing good. Then he'll be dependent on her, if only in his mind since he could get blood from any demons, and she'll manipulate him to her will._


Part of me thinks that either Ruby will take Sam's body, or Sam's body will be Lucifer's vessel.

He *was* supposed to be the leader of some massive demon army, according to Azazel.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, you guys REALLY like this episode aye? 

Don't shoot me, but I thought it was slow and kinda boring.

And about sam sucking demon blood, I think it is kinda weird that he gets crazy powerful sucking the blood from just an average powered demon like ruby.  I thought he would just get average demonic powers...like if he sucked the blood from lilith, he'd be equal in power to her.

Weird.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Shit, I thought that Sam was going all vampire on us in that episode. Other than Dean, I have to give it to Castiel, the fight with Uriel was the best part of the episode in my opinion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot all of you who said Allstair was stronger than Lilith and he'd be the main bad guy...looks like you were wrong--hopefully she's not that weak because otherwise, its her ass.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Wow, you guys REALLY like this episode aye?
> 
> Don't shoot me, but I thought it was slow and kinda boring.


I could see why you'd see it as a slow episode.  There was less action than normal but a lot more characterization.  In a show like this, it's welcome, especially when it leads to plot development/movement.

After reading the brief summaries for the following episodes toward the end of the season, I don't think you'll be complaining.



> _And about sam sucking demon blood, I think it is kinda weird that he gets crazy powerful sucking the blood from just an average powered demon like ruby.  I thought he would just get average demonic powers...like if he sucked the blood from lilith, he'd be equal in power to her.
> 
> Weird._


_I think it's less about who's blood he's currently sucking, as opposed to the fact that he had Yellow-eyed demon blood in him as an infant, so now, *any* blood he consumes will increase his powers.  Dunno, though.  It's the kinda thing that'll be addressed in the following episodes._


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2009)

the episode was awesome ,and i did not see uriel's betrayal.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot all of you who said Allstair was stronger than Lilith and he'd be the main bad guy...looks like you were wrong--hopefully she's not that weak because otherwise, its her ass.


Keep in mind, she wasn't able to do jack shit to Sam using his power back when Dean was being mauled by the Hellhounds, and fled the house.  That was at least 4 months ago, most likely close to 6 or 7 months ago as of this episode.  Sam's only gotten stronger since.  Lilith's been running from place to place ever since Dean was dragged to Hell, even though Sam was, most likely, not able to kill her, either.

The only question now is if Sam is strong enough to *kill* her.  Even with his immunity to Alastair's power, he only *just* became strong enough to do anything more to him than send him back to Hell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Keep in mind, she wasn't able to do jack shit to Sam using his power back when Dean was being mauled by the Hellhounds, and fled the house.  That was at least 4 months ago, most likely close to 6 or 7 months ago as of this episode.  Sam's only gotten stronger since.  Lilith's been running from place to place ever since Dean was dragged to Hell, even though Sam was, most likely, not able to kill her, either.
> 
> The only question now is if Sam is strong enough to *kill* her.  Even with his immunity to Alastair's power, he only *just* became strong enough to do anything more to him than send him back to Hell.



And so? I mean its obvious that the power can run down...it might get stronger every time, but it seems he can expend it. Already we saw Allistair unable to throw him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I think that Lilith and Alastair are roughly around the same level of power, going by the fact that they both are Hyuuga ("White Eyes"), and the level of power and relative position in the demon hierarchy seems to be expressed in the eye color. "Normal" demons have black eyes, more powerful ones are red-eyed, Azazel, who was pretty fuckin' powerful, had _yellow_ eyes, and both Lilith and Alastair (if I remember correctly) had/have white eyes. Even months before (in Supernatural canon) right when Dean was being mauled by the Hellhounds, Lilith was unalbe to do jack shit to Sam months ago, though, I doubt he was powerful enough to send her back to Hell as he was a regular black-eyed demon. At this point, now that he's strong enough to kill Alastair, I think he's strong enough to kill Lilith, too...if he can catch her off-guard like he did Alastair.


I think that when Sam took on his powers willingly he gained the ability to resist instant kills and the like from demons. It has no bearing on Lilith's power or Sam's growth and isn't a fair comparison to Alastair.

You could be right, that they are about equal, but Lilith has a lot of hype behind her where Alastair doesn't (as much), much like the Yellow-eyed demon, which leads me to believe she's more infamous in Hell's circles and higher on the food chain. 



> Part of me thinks that either Ruby will take Sam's body, or Sam's body will be Lucifer's vessel.
> 
> He *was* supposed to be the leader of some massive demon army, according to Azazel.


That's an interesting theory. Ruby couldn't take Sam's body, but she could be grooming him to be Lucifer's vessel, assuming he needs one. Remember, Anna was able to get her own body somehow by "calling in some old favors". Surely one of the most powerful angels, Lucifer, could do the same thing.


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting vessel theory.  That would be a very supernaturalish plot device, basically making dean hunt sam/lucifer.  I can totally see that happening.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot all of you who said Allstair was stronger than Lilith and he'd be the main bad guy...looks like you were wrong--hopefully she's not that weak because otherwise, its her ass.



Alastair stronger than Lilith? 

When did this come about? That suspicion went out the door when Sam "killed" him.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that when Sam took on his powers willingly he gained the ability to resist instant kills and the like from demons. It has no bearing on Lilith's power or Sam's growth and isn't a fair comparison to Alastair.


Well, look at it this way:  in the span of four seconds, Sam went from being pinned to a wall by Lilith's telekinesis, to her more _powerful_ effect having absolutely no effect on him.  It's certainly possible he was, then, willingly taking on his power, but it seemed to me like a reflex.  This Ichigo-like variance in his power says something else to me, and I don't think Lilith would still be any different.  I think the difference _now_ is Sam's offensive capability.



> _You could be right, that they are about equal, but Lilith has a lot of hype behind her where Alastair doesn't (as much), much like the Yellow-eyed demon, which leads me to believe she's more infamous in Hell's circles and higher on the food chain._


Possibly.  Maybe she's the strongest of those in her "White Eye" demon tier.  Maybe their strength is exactly the same and Lilith has survived this long because she's been hiding and hopping form place to place.  I dunno.  I just said what I was thinking based on what I knew about the show.



> _That's an interesting theory. Ruby couldn't take Sam's body, but she could be grooming him to be Lucifer's vessel, assuming he needs one. Remember, Anna was able to get her own body somehow by "calling in some old favors". Surely one of the most powerful angels, Lucifer, could do the same thing._


That assumes he still has the same powers he had while still an Archangel, and I don't mean the degree of his strength (which, I doubt has changed, judgin by Uriel's fapulation), I mean the "unique" abilities...I really don't want to use that phrase, like...Time travel.  He might not have angelic power, no longer being an angel, technically.

I guess it depends on how Kripke wants to portray Lucifer.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 20, 2009)

Sam dissappointed me.

Demon blood.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see this absolutely awesome episode you're all talking about


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 24, 2009)

So Sam is a demon blood drinking addict. Wow. Anyways, great episode! Though the torturing could've been a lot worse.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sad that the guy will the cool voice died but awesome episode.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 24, 2009)

I really liked the first Alistair. The second one did justice to the part, but was too damn hard to understand. I had to rewind some scenes just to understand what he said. He was still badass though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

I can see a Sam vs Dean matchup sometime in the future. It seems to be leading up to that.

Dean's the only one who can stop the Apocalypse since he broke the first seal, and I think Sam has a bigger picture when it comes to the breaking of the seals--perhaps he will be the final seal in some capacity. So, Dean's mission would be to kill Sam.

However, Dean won't kill Sam, of course. They will conquer all through the power of love! Dean is going to get angel powers and shoot rainbows and sunshine out of a kitten which is surgically attached to his chest and then we'll see some weird, brotherly, gay love-in.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see a Sam vs Dean matchup sometime in the future. It seems to be leading up to that.
> 
> Dean's the only one who can stop the Apocalypse since he broke the first seal, and I think Sam has a bigger picture when it comes to the breaking of the seals--perhaps he will be the final seal in some capacity. So, Dean's mission would be to kill Sam.
> 
> However, Dean won't kill Sam, of course. They will conquer all through the power of love! Dean is going to get angel powers and shoot rainbows and sunshine out of a kitten *which is surgically attached to his chest and then we'll see some weird, brotherly, gay love-i*n.



I will get bitter....

I just hate when that happens.. wether it's live action or anime... It's just frustrating... I like my shows tragic.... So I can feel dark after the show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

It does seem a bit too cliche for Supernatural--they usually go against the trend.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2009)

Well that's true, but you never know really... Well it won't fail on the level of what Heroes did no matter what. Stupid comparison since the shows are so different, it was just the first show that slipped into my mind. 

Now I think Supernatural has it's shortcomings as well.. but there is just something about the show that makes it so awesome, that I just end up ignoring them completely

Well to me the entire affair with Bela and Lillith in season 3, was the weak point of this series... Although I've said it many times...^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

I dislike how they lost the Colt; it's not like Sam's powers aren't just as, if not more, broken as that damn awesome gun. Otherwise I didn't mind Bella, although I wanted her to die a horrible, painful death.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I dislike how they lost the Colt; it's not like Sam's powers aren't just as, if not more, broken as that damn awesome gun. Otherwise I didn't mind Bella, although I wanted her to die a horrible, painful death.



I think she did, wasn't she ripped apart by hell hounds? Or was it confirmed that she escaped?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2009)

I mean I wanted her to die while she was still living. I'm fairly certain she's dead.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont know why people never liked Bella. She got what she deserved in the end, but her character was entertaining. 

As for Ruby's plan for Sam. I think she used to work for yellow eyes and now is just carrying on whatever he wanted. I doubt it is to be a Lucifer vessel, as Ruby and Lilith do not seem to be working towards a common goal.

Something that would be cool to happen would be holly water and salt to actually start having an effect on Sam- like maybe giving a slight irritation. He has to be turning into more of a demon after all this.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 26, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I dont know why people never liked Bella. She got what she deserved in the end, but her character was entertaining.
> 
> As for Ruby's plan for Sam. I think she used to work for yellow eyes and now is just carrying on whatever he wanted. I doubt it is to be a Lucifer vessel, as Ruby and Lilith do not seem to be working towards a common goal.
> 
> *Something that would be cool to happen would be holly water and salt to actually start having an effect on Sam- like maybe giving a slight irritation. He has to be turning into more of a demon after all this*.



I like this!   That would be an amazing idea that I would love to see happen.  

Unfortunately though, I do think that Sam is meant to be a vessel for Lucifer and I'm also afraid that Ruby is being used as a double agent to get close to Sam and make him embrace his powers.  I can easily see the writers having her suddenly switch sides and retconing all her previous actions inorder to turn Sam and create discontent between the brothers by trying to break their bond (divide and conquer)


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't like the fact that Dean has become so emo, totally ruin the character IMO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> I don't like the fact that Dean has become so emo, totally ruin the character IMO



what? how would you feel if you brought the Apocalypse if lucifer is freed it will be because of Dean i think that's a reason to be emo


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Mar 26, 2009)

I know it is natural to be emo in that situation, it is just that I don't like it, I remember he said he hate chick fling moment so he should just keep all tears in him.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, one of my theories is that the winner of the demon children thing is the Anti-Christ. I still believe this to be possible.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 26, 2009)

Can they say "MILF" or "G'MILF" on network television?


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 26, 2009)

I missed the beginning of the episode. Did it show them in this reality from the start or did they show how they got there?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2009)

they were in this reality from the start


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

This episodes a fucking blood bath.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This episodes a fucking blood bath.



most episodes are remember that bad luck charm that made this guy slip and get a fork through his neck.


----------



## Violent Man (Mar 26, 2009)

That was a surprise. I was expecting another genie or just spirit behind all this, but we got another angel and one who gets to business 

Next episode looks like it's gonna be pretty big.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2009)

Violent Man said:


> That was a surprise. I was expecting another genie or just spirit behind all this, but we got another angel and one who gets to business
> 
> Next episode looks like it's gonna be pretty big.



I actually guessed it from the start...but it was a fun ride.

And there was more Ghost Facers.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 26, 2009)

Well...that was a fun episode.  

I was totally expecting the ~trickster~ to be the culprit, but the angel was a good twist.


----------



## sheryllynn (Mar 26, 2009)

Supernatural : super-suspense and super thrilling movie!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont care if you are a angel or not, I will stab you in the face!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

Twas the only good line in the entire episode. 

It was all right, just not as good as the previous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2009)

It was filler until the last 5 minutes god why do angels think fucking someone over is the way to teach a lesson just talk to him it would've saved me a episode.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

I wonder how Alastair would have done it instead of Zach


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 26, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I wonder how Alastair would have done it instead of Zach



Dean _would_ have stabbed him in the face.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

...

And then some.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 26, 2009)

I wonder if/when we'll see Michael.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd rather see Ole Luci**.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 27, 2009)

The episode was terrible, but I guess they have to make a filler from time to time too. They can't all be awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> The episode was terrible, but I guess they have to make a filler from time to time too. They can't all be awesome



Maybe you mistakenly saw Smallville...


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you mistakenly saw Smallville...



No, I'm pretty sure it was still Supernatural  I just didn't enjoy that one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it was still Supernatural  I just didn't enjoy that one.



I laughed and had fun, I was happy with it. It wasn't great but it was no where near bad. I have disliked an episode since season 1 maybe.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 27, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I laughed and had fun, I was happy with it. It wasn't great but it was no where near bad. I have disliked an episode since season 1 maybe.



I think seeing them in such a different environment than usual was off-putting to me. But it's really rare for me too, to dislike an episode


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 27, 2009)

Ghostfacers

lulz......


----------



## Serp (Mar 27, 2009)

It was a good episode, but it wasn't worth me rushing to watch it. Ghostfacers were lulz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

Good old Ghostfacers. It's been a while since we saw them douche-bags. 

At first I thought it was going to be the Trickster again, which would've been cooler since I like the Trickster. Instead, it was just another angel. 

Not a bad episode, but not a great one as stated. Hopefully next week will deliver.

What I really liked was their last names. Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2009)

Smith and Wesson


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

Vault said:


> Smith and Wesson



idk why I didn't pick up on that.

_Hands in man-card_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

It's easy to miss if you don't know what a gun is.


----------



## Arakasi (Mar 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's easy to miss if you don't know what a gun is.





I _love_ guns, I guess I just missed the part where Sam gave his surname. Or I might just be retarded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

I missed it the first time, too, actually. I wasn't listening to old Sammy boy. Then, when Dean said it, I noticed. This is because I'm always paying close attention to everything that comes out of that awesome man's mouth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2009)

They've used more than one gun name though, Colt, Winchester, and there might have been some others I missed. But I caught the Smith and Wesson thing. 

I was looking on wikipedia and apparently there are no plans to bring back Jo from season 2...I think that sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

The only reason I picked up on it was because their last name is Winchester. Otherwise, I probably would've remained ignorant forever. I normally don't pick up on these things.

I'm more concerned with their badass dad coming back than any other character. The others can go suck a lemon.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 27, 2009)

It took me a second to get the reference too, because I thought Sam's last name was "Wessen" instead of "Wesson", but then I chuckled to myself and said "heh...Smith and Wessen...  *facepalm*  [Phillip J Fry]I get it![/Fry]".

I liked the out-of-character setting and how, even despite that, they still did what they did best, which was the point, I suppose.

But the angel was only saying something that Dean himself would usually tell himself:  Yeah, okay...you think it's too big.  Fine.  Man the fuck up and get over it.  You're not alone and you *still* have work to do...

*Edit:  One question.  Did _Sam_ break the Angel's spell, too?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought the episode was really enjoyable to watch, I mostly do like the sillier things. Like the, "you don't want to be fighting ghosts without health insurance" line.  And yeah, another one of my favorite bits was the Ghostfacers how-to video. I'm amazed that the brothers actually took the thing seriously considering how goofy it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

That's about the only thing I find hard to beleive--the Ghostfacer's video. Why would they take that seriously?

I can ignore it, but it doesn't make sense given their characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> I thought the episode was really enjoyable to watch, I mostly do like the sillier things. Like the, "you don't want to be fighting ghosts without health insurance" line.  And yeah, another one of my favorite bits was the Ghostfacers how-to video. I'm amazed that the brothers actually took the thing seriously considering how goofy it was.





CrazyMoronX said:


> That's about the only thing I find hard to beleive--the Ghostfacer's video. Why would they take that seriously?
> 
> I can ignore it, but it doesn't make sense given their characters.



why wouldn't they believe it? before they saw that video Dean had hit the ghost with a wrench which caused it to evaporate. in the video the ghost chasers said ghost are weak against iron which explained why the ghost evaporated if one fact was true why would the others be nonsense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2009)

They would, at the very least, be very skeptical. Especially Dean the way he was rambling beforehand.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

Dad needs to came back as an angel.


----------



## ez (Mar 28, 2009)

predictable episode, but it's nice to see someone with some real power on the side of the angels, for once. i wonder why guys like that aren't on the front lines, dealing with demons as powerful as Alastair and so forth. anyway, not a bad episode, but the writing felt quite corny at times. i wish they weren't so blatant with the reminders of each others' past lives.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 28, 2009)

> Dad needs to came back as an angel.


He needs to come back. Doesnt matter if he comes back as an angel or as an useless piece of furniture, he needs to come back! 



> i wish they weren't so blatant with the reminders of each others' past lives.



I actually find this quite entretaining, beside that way we get to know the characters better, but I like corny so maybe that's just me xD


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh man, tonight's episode was fucking hot! I mean, it was freakin awesome. Oh man, I can't really describe how good tonight's episode was. Everything about it was amazing. Dean & Sam's adventure being written as books, Chuck being a prophet, Lilth fleeing in fear from a freakin archangel. To sum up everything, Supernatural = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL @ them taking a jab at the Supernatural fandom. xD


----------



## Gene (Apr 3, 2009)

What was the reason Lilith couldn't touch Sam? My mom walked in on that part and started talking about some shit.


----------



## ez (Apr 3, 2009)

nice of them to do a parody like that and actually make it a serious episode with lots of development. 

lilith just said something to the effect of "my charms don't work on you."

this whole archangel and prophet business adds a new layer to the series. can't wait for more info.


----------



## Sin (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess that settles the "how strong is Sam" argument.

Castielle was amazing as usual.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess this proves Lilith > Alastair.

Archangels = badass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

She never could touch Sam, it was like that in Season 2...

And remember all those people saying Allastar was on the level of Lilith, looks like you were wrong (like I said)


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2009)

^I admit I'm one of them 

So, Sam and Dean will be biblical figures in the future? Sweet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I admit I'm one of them
> 
> So, Sam and Dean will be biblical figures in the future? Sweet.




They're like um...the new new testament...


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 3, 2009)

Chuck's one lucky dude. Having an Archangel watching your back 24/7. I wonder if the Archangel would've struck down Zacharia if he did try some shit on Chuck. 

It's confirmed. Lilith >>>>>>> Alastair, in terms of strength. But when it comes to better villain/character between the two. It's Alastair, with ease. Of course both aren't in the same league as YED. Who I think is the reason Lilith's powers has no effect on Sam. Maybe his blood is what's giving Sam the edge over Lilith. Idk, just a thought.

Slash fans


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 3, 2009)

The Archangels seem so badass. Can't wait to see one in action.

I admit I was one of those who thought Alistair and Lilith were on the same level. Seems like even all the white eyes have huge differences in power amongst themselves. 

Any chance Zacharia is one of the Archangels? He told the pophet in the end that if he tries to tell the bro's about his vision, he would stop him- I know he never meant kill him...but he sounded a bit hostile. Also, he said he was Castiel's superiour and was with Chuck....so maybe he was the one watching over him


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, so Lilith *is* the strongest (presumably) of the White-Eye tier demons...maybe a class on her own, but Sam's somehow "immune" to her power.  Granted, it was like that at the end of last season, but that was only after she had managed to pin him to a wall with her telekinesis.  Why was he immune to her power, but Alastair was able to fling him around as easily as he could Dean?

Curiouser and curiouser.

Am I the only one who expected to actually *see* this Archangel?  The way Castiel described them, it reminded me of the 13 Apostles from the _Spawn_ comics...or like the Redeemers.  Heavenly beings so powerful that even those in Heaven fear them.

*Edit:  I see Cardboard Tube Knight couldn't wait to try to rub it in how right he was...I think he directed that at me as well, King Lloyd, but he forgets that while I said I thought they could be the same level of power because they share the same eye color, that she could also be the strongest in her "tier".  Lest he prance around the forums like he was the only one who was "correct" with his undeserved sense of self-accomplishment.


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Ep.

I really wanna see more of the Archangels, just one made Lilith shit herself and flee in terror.

Also LOL at the shots at the fandom, especially the slash convo.


----------



## ez (Apr 3, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The Archangels seem so badass. Can't wait to see one in action.
> 
> I admit I was one of those who thought Alistair and Lilith were on the same level. Seems like even all the white eyes have huge differences in power amongst themselves.
> 
> *Any chance Zacharia is one of the Archangels? *He told the pophet in the end that if he tries to tell the bro's about his vision, he would stop him- I know he never meant kill him...but he sounded a bit hostile. Also, he said he was Castiel's superiour and was with Chuck....so maybe he was the one watching over him



it's possible, considering his little reality warping trick from last week's episode, but i think he's a bit too gentle to be one of them. they're supposedly ruthless, absolute and warrior-like, which he doesn't seem to be. then again, that might make him the perfect one, or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

This was a great episode. Funny, advancing the story, hot babes--it had it all!

I'm glad the Lilith/Alastair fiasco is over. I would quote myself and prance around the forums in some highly-deserved sense of self-accomplishment, but I don't roll that way. 

I know this won't be the last we see of the apostle, but I highly doubt we'll see them using the Archangel trump card again any time soon, or if ever (effectively). 

Now, one thing we need to keep in mind: Lucifer is an Archangel.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah the episode was awesome.

it to bad we did not see the Archangel.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome episode as per usual. LOL at the Dean/Sam fandom.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2009)

Great episode. Hilarious when they were looking at the comments online.

Shame we didn't get to see the Arch-Angel.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now, one thing we need to keep in mind: Lucifer is an Archangel.


Is, perhaps _was_.  It remains to be seen how much of his original power he has since being cast away.  He might not even be an (Arch)angel anymore.  Though, I don't doubt he's still extremely powerful in terms of _demonic_ power, otherwise Heaven wouldn't care so much that his seals were being broken.  If he got his Sword back, he'd be killing angels, too.  We'll see.  I'll take Lilith's statement of Lucifer "chained and rotting away", when she proposed her deal to Sam, figuratively.  You think he'll resemble an angel, CMX...with the "wings" and all?

Of course, Kripke could decide to make him *more* powerful than any current Archangel, too...which would more than validate the sense of urgency in "stopping it".


----------



## spaZ (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Lucifer is going to end up talking to Sam here sometime in the future. 

Anyway what a good episode hell the brothers even changed there own destiny a little bit thats pretty amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Is, perhaps _was_. It remains to be seen how much of his original power he has since being cast away. He might not even be an (Arch)angel anymore. Though, I don't doubt he's still extremely powerful in terms of _demonic_ power, otherwise Heaven wouldn't care so much that his seals were being broken. We'll see. I'll take Lilith's statement of Lucifer "chained and rotting away", when she proposed her deal to Sam, figuratively. You think he'll resemble an angel, CMX...with the "wings" and all?
> 
> Of course, Kripke could decide to make him *more* powerful than any current Archangel, too...which would more than validate the sense of urgency in "stopping it".


 Is/was, I was just pointing out that his power must be off the charts. Not only that, but Lucifer is supposed to have been the highest of the Archangels, although I think Michael or Gabriel was his equal in terms of power. I think the rotting away thing is just a figure of speech as well. Nobody actually rots in prison unless they have some kind of medical condition, yet people always clamor for criminals to "rot in prison".

He'll probably just look like a human like the rest of the demons and angels. Once he gets killed he might have some wings, but probably not angel wings.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

good episode as usual.   @ the fandoms.

but just a small gripe.  Prophets died _all the time_.  in the reign of the kings, hundreds were slaughtered like nothing, and God kept making more.  Archangels are too important to waste on protecting prophets (hell JESUS was an archangel).  but I digress since I don't watch this show for the religious stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Supernatural's angels, prophets, and bible doesn't seem to exactly follow the real stuff. Although there is some inconsistency, it can all be explained with a simple artistic liberty clause.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 3, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is/was, I was just pointing out that his power must be off the charts. Not only that, but Lucifer is supposed to have been the highest of the Archangels, although I think Michael or Gabriel was his equal in terms of power. I think the rotting away thing is just a figure of speech as well. Nobody actually rots in prison unless they have some kind of medical condition, yet people always clamor for criminals to "rot in prison".


It depends on what you read.  In the _Lucifer_ series by Vertigo/DC Comics, Lucifer's only equal was his "twin" Michael Demiurgos, both being God's first creations, and only the God of the Covenant is their superior.  In some versions/interpretations of the Bible, Lucifer was the second (if you count God and Jesus as one being) most powerful being in existence, again, next to the God of the Covenant.  Lucifer's "light" is brighter than any other angel or Archangel, but lesser than God's/Jesus's, though, Michael appears to be able to fight him to an extent.  Kripke might decide to go with a mixture of many different elements.

I never disagreed with your view on how powerful he'd be...I just think the source or "leaning" of that power would be different.



> _He'll probably just look like a human like the rest of the demons and angels. Once he gets killed he might have some wings, but probably not angel wings._


I ask because when Castiel was first introduced, a flash of light revealed his semi-transparent wings...or his wings' shadow.  You did answer my question, though.  I don't think he'll have angel wings, either.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still hoping that John Glover will have the role as Lucifer 


He has that villainous streak, yet possiblity for a deceptive streak. Something I think would work quite nicely with Lucifers character, if he's at all like I imagine...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 3, 2009)

Fuck that I don't want smallville and supernatural actors mixing we have already had enough of that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> It depends on what you read. In the _Lucifer_ series by Vertigo/DC Comics, Lucifer's only equal was his "twin" Michael Demiurgos, both being God's first creations, and only the God of the Covenant is their superior. In some versions/interpretations of the Bible, Lucifer was the second (if you count God and Jesus as one being) most powerful being in existence, again, next to the God of the Covenant. Lucifer's "light" is brighter than any other angel or Archangel, but lesser than God's/Jesus's, though, Michael appears to be able to fight him to an extent. Kripke might decide to go with a mixture of many different elements.
> 
> I never disagreed with your view on how powerful he'd be...I just think the source or "leaning" of that power would be different.
> 
> I ask because when Castiel was first introduced, a flash of light revealed his semi-transparent wings...or his wings' shadow. You did answer my question, though. I don't think he'll have angel wings, either.


They do seem to be very worried about him getting out, but they also just lost a bunch of angels to one of their own, so they apparently are just afraid of anything that can kill them. I'd still bet on Lucifer being the most powerful of them when he was an angel in regards to Supernatural.

I forgot about the wings on Castiel. It seems like it all happened so long ago...


Svenno said:


> I'm still hoping that John Glover will have the role as Lucifer
> 
> 
> He has that villainous streak, yet possiblity for a deceptive streak. Something I think would work quite nicely with Lucifers character, if he's at all like I imagine...


 I'd like him as Lucifer, actually. He could really pull it off. However, I'd also like Ray Wise. Man, that'd be so fucking awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 3, 2009)

The latest episode seemed to have turned things around a bit, mainly with Zachariah talking to the prophet when he was about to kill himself. More or less, in the end, the angels, or some of them are no different than the demons themselves, besides Castiel and Anna.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

the title of next week's episode (where the "long lost brother" is brought up) is *Jump the Shark*


----------



## Arakasi (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it'd be pretty cool if Lucifer showed up as Sam and Dean's dad, it'd be hard for him to find a more BAMF for a body.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 3, 2009)

I found this official cryptic spoiler for season finale of supernatural


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Question: If I offered you $500 and a trip to Smurf Village, because I can totally arrange that, can I have some Supernatural scoop? --Ashley
> 
> Ausiello: Does that trip to the Smurf have any blackout dates? If not, you've got a deal: Sam learns in the season finale that ******i** ******* is the ***** **** that has ** ** ****** ****** ******* can ***e.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







> Sam learns in the season finale that ******i** ******* is the ***** **** that has ** ** ****** ****** ******* can ***e.


 
Sam learns in the season finale that ******_ing_ _himself_ is the _final_ _seal_ that has _to_ _be_ _broken_ _before_ _Lucifer _can _rise_.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe

*Spoiler*: __ 



murdering Castiel/Lillith is the final seal that has that has to be broken before Lucifer can rise


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

it's a common trope in fiction:

the one who begins the chain of events to unleash the ancient evil is the first to die


----------



## spaZ (Apr 4, 2009)

Lilith has to be the final sacrifice piece to release Lucifer?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

that's one possibility.

but in general pretty much every time someone tries to unleash the devil, or the mummy, or the giant monster that shits acid or whatever, they die first.  either because of what they unleash, because they have to die to unleash it or whatnot.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2009)

i c wut u did thar :ho

all the posters in Chuck's studio were for Wildstorm Comics (the company who make the Supernatural comics)


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 4, 2009)

great episode,which furthered my though that either SAM or dean is gonna be  Lucifer's host


----------



## tanukibeast (Apr 4, 2009)

I loved Zachariah's conversation with the prophet at the end of the episode.
Silly, We'll only bring you back to life.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 5, 2009)

Great episode.  Funny how they poked at the fanfictions and slash. 

I like Lilith though.  Gonna be sad to see her die.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2009)

> Silly, We'll only bring you back to life.


seriously though, why would they waste the effort?

God pumped out prophets faster than rabbits mated.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 5, 2009)

The prophet probably will cause the apocalypse somehow, that why he wanted to kill himself.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 5, 2009)

Spoiler pics of archangel!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 







Totally what I excepted in the ep


----------



## spaZ (Apr 5, 2009)

That looks like a digimon lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 5, 2009)

It is lol                .


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually miss Digimon


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

so I'm wondering

1). they'll explicitly say that Michael and Jesus are the same

2). they'll deny it and have them both appear seperately

3). only one appears bvut it's imnplied he's both (like in Lucifer)


----------



## Raviene (Apr 7, 2009)

i haven't caught up to season 4 yet...just finished season 3

but ive been reading this thread and i know that the main plot is about Lucifer being released...

have they introduced Michael yet?? because if they introduced him as the brother of Luci then i think we know who the host will be 

i know it's expected but i still think it would be epic... battle of the archangels for the finale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

The show will cut to anime and have a DBZ-scaled power battle between God and Lucifer who will be flying around the universe blowing up galaxies and smashing planets in their wake.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 7, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i haven't caught up to season 4 yet...just finished season 3
> 
> but ive been reading this thread and i know that the main plot is about Lucifer being released...
> 
> ...



I am not very familiar with the story so could someone explain this to me. I thought Lucifer was the most powerful angel. He had a brother Michael? Is Michael as strong as him? Also, how many Archangles are there, and are they as strong as Lucifer or weaker.

And in any of the biblical texts, is Lucifer sealed away or is that just a Supernatural thing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

Lucifer was sent to Hell, but released upon the earth in the Bible so technically no.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 8, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I am not very familiar with the story so could someone explain this to me. I thought Lucifer was the most powerful angel. He had a brother Michael? Is Michael as strong as him? Also, how many Archangles are there, and are they as strong as Lucifer or weaker.
> 
> And in any of the biblical texts, is Lucifer sealed away or is that just a Supernatural thing



Most stories about angels and demons is that Michael was the one who banished Lucifer. 

As far as I know, Lucy was most of the time introduced as the most beautiful angel (really depends on how you interpret it).

Them being brothers is just another adaptation but still cool... i mean look at Prince of Egypt..they made Moses and Rameses like the best of friends and it worked...added more drama when they finally confronted.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 8, 2009)

I finally caught up a few weeks ago 

Too bad there'll be a 3 week break again now


----------



## Jimin (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh right. they just had a break. Oh well. That means I don't have to do anything Thursdays now. i can watch more movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I am not very familiar with the story so could someone explain this to me. I thought Lucifer was the most powerful angel. He had a brother Michael? Is Michael as strong as him? Also, how many Archangles are there, and are they as strong as Lucifer or weaker.
> 
> And in any of the biblical texts, is Lucifer sealed away or is that just a Supernatural thing




It depends on who you ask these things. I have seen texts with seven Archangels, Lucifer being one of them and saying that he left and that's when the war started. 

Basically the Angels out numbered the demons, because 1/3 of the Angels followed Lucifer. If you look in the Bible it talks about celestial beings and it seems to talk of stars. But in Revelation there is a passage where it says there was a great beast in the sky and he swept 1/3 of the stars down with his tail, this is a retelling of the fall. 

What's interesting to note is that there is a second fall in the book of Enoch (which isn't in the Bible) the second fall is because some Angels wanted to cross breed with Humans. 

That time the number of falling Angels was like 200. 

Lucifer is the most beautiful Angel, but he wasn't the most powerful I wouldn't think or he could have defeated Michael. As for the names of Archangels, its funny but sometimes Uriel is among them. Gabriel too, Michael, and some other more obscure names. 

In the Bible Lucifer is said to roam the world, like a lion looking for prey, so I wouldn't think he's sealed as Supernatural has him. But I also don't think he's constantly supposed to be on Earth. 

Its obvious he can get out or get to some where because he speaks with both God (in the book of Job) and Jesus (in the gospels).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think we should look to the Bible too much in regards to Supernatural. Some things correlate while others do not. Biblicaly speaking all demons are fallen angels, for instance.

I wonder if Supernatural will introduce Seraphim, the highest of all the angels, at all? They don't really do anything in the Bible except for fly around God, but Supernatural shouldn't care.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think we should look to the Bible too much in regards to Supernatural. Some things correlate while others do not. Biblicaly speaking all demons are fallen angels, for instance.
> 
> I wonder if Supernatural will introduce Seraphim, the highest of all the angels, at all? They don't really do anything in the Bible except for fly around God, but Supernatural shouldn't care.



Well they're not really needed in this instance, they're not actively on Earth in the Bible. Seraphim are basically the caretakers of God's throne and they stand around singing his praises all day. 

There are three Spheres of Angels and the top sphere is where Seraphim reside:
*
First Sphere:*
-Seraphim
-Cherubim
-Thrones

*Second Sphere:*
-Domnions
-Virtues
-Powers
*
Third Sphere:*
-Principalities
-Archangels
-Angels

The second sphere is like Heaven's governors and the like, and the third I think are active Earthly Angels (so if the show adopted this it would be like Castiel and the like) 

In the end I doubt Supernatural will adopt a Biblical standpoint, they seem to be doing pretty good with a sort of improvised version.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 8, 2009)

just caught up also w/ the series... one thing:

Did they just say that Azazel was yellow eyes? Azazel who is often referred to as the  first fallen angel (not sure tho)? Because I'm no longer sure if yellow eyes is indeed DEAD. I mean white eyed demons can't be killed by Ruby's blade and I'm thinking that Yellow Eyes are more special since we haven't seen another one.

I'd also like to see the 4 horsemen and some half-angels(Nephilim)...screw the symbolism and shit 

(yeah i become a tard when it comes to angel-demon stories)


----------



## ez (Apr 8, 2009)

> Too bad there'll be a 3 week break again now



oh fuck

i was hoping for another episode this week. :x


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 8, 2009)

Raviene said:


> just caught up also w/ the series... one thing:
> 
> Did they just say that Azazel was yellow eyes? Azazel who is often referred to as the  first fallen angel (not sure tho)? Because I'm no longer sure if yellow eyes is indeed DEAD. I mean white eyed demons can't be killed by Ruby's blade and I'm thinking that Yellow Eyes are more special since we haven't seen another one.



Yellow-Eyes is Azazel, but I'm pretty sure Kripke has said Lilith is higher on the demon-tier than he was.  I'd assume that if he were in fact still alive, it would be due to some ingenious plot and not his being any special form of demon.



			
				ezxx said:
			
		

> oh fuck
> 
> i was hoping for another episode this week. :x



That tripped me up too.  They usually don't show a preview if the next episode isn't going to air that week.  So cruel,


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 8, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> That tripped me up too.  They usually don't show a preview if the next episode isn't going to air that week.  So cruel,



The CW just loves to troll their viewers. 

Just look at the amount of Gossip Girl promo they're doing for the April 20th episode...D: THEY JUST LOVE TO TEASE THEIR VIEWERS AND MAKE THEM ANGRY.


----------



## Farih (Apr 8, 2009)

Kirsty said:


> I finally caught up a few weeks ago
> 
> Too bad there'll be a 3 week break again now



What? 

But CW sure knows how to plan these breaks.  I've never been more excited for an episode of this show.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2009)

I know  stupid breaks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

What's the break for? Easter? I don't get any easter vacation.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2009)

No idea what it is for this time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe the actor that plays Sam needed to work on his abs and get a pedicure. That fruit!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeremy, don't you insult Jared. 

Jared > Jensen. Right Kirsty?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wouldn't this war be easier to win with the use of the Archangels?


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2009)

Jared only when he was younger Jun


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 9, 2009)

And Zachariya (?), technically he threatened Chuck. Wouldn't the archangels go crazy on him as well?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 9, 2009)

what's the name of the angel that Dean fucked?

she's FUCKING HOT!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Jeremy, don't you insult Jared.
> 
> Jared > Jensen. Right Kirsty?


 

I'll pretend you didn't just say that Sam > Dean.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 9, 2009)

Her name's Anna


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> And Zachariya (?), technically he threatened Chuck. Wouldn't the archangels go crazy on him as well?



He might of been higher up so they wouldn't do anything. And he threatened him but it doesn't mean he would hurt him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he was just bluffing. He couldn't do shit.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 9, 2009)

I'd bet Zachariah's in on whatever is wrong in the angelic ranks.  He just gives off that sort of vibe, especially in that last scene.

I think the break is just so they can air the rest of the episodes uninterrupted throughout May Sweeps and finish the season on time.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 9, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Wouldn't this war be easier to win with the use of the Archangels?



SHHHHHH!!!!

[whispers]Making sense is forbidden[/whispers]

*looks over shoulder*

[whispers]The writers will take us way if you continue this logic[/whispers]

*limps into the shadows*


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2009)

Actually I think it's the same concept as the US not nuking every country they go to war with. You don't use your trump card at the beginning of the war, only when you actually need it.

If you start the war throwing around Archangels, where do you go from there?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 9, 2009)

Sin said:


> Actually I think it's the same concept as the US not nuking every country they go to war with. You don't use your trump card at the beginning of the war, only when you actually need it.
> 
> If you start the war throwing around Archangels, where do you go from there?



Onward. TO VICTORY!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Its more complicated than it actually is probably. Its not like they can just send angels everywhere and stuff.


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2009)

Plus, they still need to be incognito. From what we saw of Archangels, they're not exactly subtle in their approach.


----------



## Okkervil River (Apr 10, 2009)

There's always the chance that something like "and the Archangels descendeth upon the Earth" is one of the seals too.  That would be a good way to write it off, anyway, if the writers had to.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Huge spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or have Sam kill Castiel to break the final seal...


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 10, 2009)

Man this is just getting more and more interesting every week <3



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll pretend you didn't just say that Sam > Dean.



Lol my sister, my mom and I were arguing about this a couple of hours ago >_<
My mom finds Dean way more attractive however my sister thinks Sam's the cuttest thing. My opinion: Dean ftw


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm just saying... Obviously Lilith almost shit her pants when the archangel was approaching. The angels already have a tough time with the demons, even to the point of relying on Dean and Sam (not so normal humans, but still humans). If god made some of the archangels stationed at some of the seals, the war/armageddon would be prevented. I can understand the importance of a prophet, but you would think that the people of the world, god's children, would be important as well to deserve the highest of protection against the end of the world.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 10, 2009)

This season ended in a way I never expected...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Espresso said:


> This season ended in a way I never expected...



What by the spoiler that I posted? If so yeah I can agree with you.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 10, 2009)

I remember hearing an interview by the castiel guy saying he will be in the next season so my money is on lilith or hot angel or hot demon.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I never expected Sam to kill Castiel with Dean stopping him or something. Lets hope that Sam ends up going down the right path and ends up killing Lucifer.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I re-watched some of previous episodes and I found it quite obvious that killing Lillith is the last seal to be broken to raise Lucifer that will be the "omg plot twist" of the season final.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> I'm just saying... Obviously Lilith almost shit her pants when the archangel was approaching. The angels already have a tough time with the demons, even to the point of relying on Dean and Sam (not so normal humans, but still humans). If god made some of the archangels stationed at some of the seals, the war/armageddon would be prevented. I can understand the importance of a prophet, but you would think that the people of the world, god's children, would be important as well to deserve the highest of protection against the end of the world.



there are six hundred and sixty seals, Lilith only needs to break sixty. No, they can?t just station themselves at one, or spread their forces too thinly.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there are six hundred and sixty seals, Lilith only needs to break sixty. No, they can?t just station themselves at one, or spread their forces too thinly.



i thought there were 600 seals where 66 needs to be broken thus making up the symbolic 666 number?

regarding the use of archangels:

it could be possible that there aren't enough of them to go around...my take is that there are only 4 archangels (those who have seen god according to ana)

or that they're completely hellbent on their mission and don't care if they nuke everybody just to make sure its completed


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2009)

Archangels should come and start wrecking shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> Man this is just getting more and more interesting every week <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sam has the body of a pantheon god sculpted from marble, I can see the allure.

Dean is just a badass with rugged good looks and a manly charm.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I re-watched some of previous episodes and I found it quite obvious that killing Lillith is the last seal to be broken to raise Lucifer that will be the "omg plot twist" of the season final.



LOL no. The seals are around to stop Lucifer from coming out. How would Lilith be  a seal when shes breaking them all? When the seals are getting broken it means evil being done. But killing Lilith would mean good is being done so she can't be  a seal.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sam has the body of a pantheon god sculpted from marble, I can see the allure.
> 
> Dean is just a badass with rugged good looks and a manly charm.



I so agree


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 10, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there are six hundred and sixty seals, Lilith only needs to break sixty. No, they can?t just station themselves at one, or spread their forces too thinly.



It's god. Why doesn't he just create more archangels?... Hell, why doesn't he just end this shit!?! All mighty and powerful my ass...


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

What would be the fun in that than?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 10, 2009)

spaZ said:


> What would be the fun in that than?



So god is just chillin huh. Figures.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> LOL no. The seals are around to stop Lucifer from coming out. How would Lilith be  a seal when shes breaking them all? When the seals are getting broken it means evil being done. But killing Lilith would mean good is being done so she can't be  a seal.


Sam using his evil demon power to kill Lilith might qualify as evil being done.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

How? Hes killing evil, he already killed Alistair with his power why didn't that break the seal? Or Dean killed yellow eyes with the colt that didn't break a seal... Now if a human killed an angel that would be different, because god probably made the seals or w.e in the first place to protect earth and such but if a human killed an angel who is suppose to be helping them than thats different and that could be the final seal.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> It's god. Why doesn't he just create more archangels?... Hell, why doesn't he just end this shit!?! All mighty and powerful my ass...



Because God is so fucking impossibly badass and powerfull that just just an inkling of his real presence would obliterate the universe.
Also when you're GOD the destiny of human race is pretty smallstuff.
He probably knows best and is now working in his misterious way.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2009)

uchihasurvivor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I re-watched some of previous episodes and I found it quite obvious that killing Lillith is the last seal to be broken to raise Lucifer that will be the "omg plot twist" of the season final.



there are five hundred and fourty other seals to choose, very few of wich should involve her not dying, I'm sure.


----------



## Farih (Apr 17, 2009)

I haven't been keeping up with this season, but there was a Sam and Dean fight last night due to a Siren.  I don't know if that was new or not, but Sam and Dean fighting each other and pinning each other is always hot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

Homoeroticism, eh? In my Supernatural? DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2009)

No homo brothers plz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah. Let's keep Dean with the busty asian beauties and let Sam has his demon poontang and leave it at that.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 17, 2009)

Ya that sounds a lot better. We don't need no homo i*c*st shit in here.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2009)

typing bustyasiansbeauties.com used to take you to warner bros


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

Really? I'm tempted to try that now, here at work, with my supervisor watching. :amazed

I gotta resist that temptation.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2009)

Just tried it :rofl it still works 

Sends you to Warner bros :rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

Either you're serious or you're trying to get me fired.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

He's actual serious. Just tried it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

Either you're both serious or are both trying to get me fired.

I don't trust you guys. 

Post a link to it. Either you're telling the truth or you get banned for linking porn.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 17, 2009)

THORA

:ho


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2009)

Why would i want you to get fired  

Seriously i tried it last year and it sent me there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm still hesitant about clicking that link. I guess I've gone soft. I would've clicked it if I still worked at IBM, 100%!


----------



## superattackpea (Apr 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> SHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> [whispers]Making sense is forbidden[/whispers]
> 
> ...



it actually makes perfect sense that the higher up, power wise, the less involved heaven is. Think about it, if god just went around solving our problems what motivation would we have to get up and do anything. If we're just getting handed everything on a whim we would value nothing, never seek to better ourselves, eventually free will would be become pointless. If we are at all capable of dealing with it ourselves we must, the fact that any angels are getting involved at this point speaks volumes about how drastic the situation is.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> there are five hundred and fourty other seals to choose, very few of wich should involve her not dying, I'm sure.


Well, you never know:  None of the other random seals could be broken until a _specific_ one happened first.  The last seal might constitute the same principle.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 23, 2009)

Tonight's episode was good! Dean was smashing the hell out of that ghoul's head!! Serve him right though, for killing their actual brother & pretending to be like him.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh wow. i was shocked how graphic this episode was. Sam was bleeding big...

It was a pretty cool episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh wow. i was shocked how graphic this episode was. Sam was bleeding big...
> 
> It was a pretty cool episode.



yeah the end was freaky.

sucks they never got to know their half brother.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2009)

i wonder if there's any significance behind sam losing all that blood.

he's probably going to need to feed again, and this time he's going to go after some big fish. 

anyway, good ep despite being filler-ish.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Apr 23, 2009)

I was mad when Sam wasn't using his ~demon powers~ while he was getting feasted on. D:

&& NEXT WEEK'S EPISODE LOOKS VERY EXCITING.  LOL @ CASTIEL'S VESSEL BEING CALLED ~JIMMY~.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 24, 2009)

I think next week Sam will need to replenish on demon blood and Dean will find out about it. That is why they showed the huge loss of it in this ep. The Jimmy angel in Castiel's body looks really funny, can't wait.

Sam does seem to be becoming dehumanized lately. I like how their roles are reversing from the begining of the series. Bringing the brother into a world of demons would have most certainly ruined his life....I agreed with Dean on that


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 24, 2009)

This epi was just.... wow....


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 24, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i wonder if there's any significance behind sam losing all that blood.
> 
> he's probably going to need to feed again, and this time he's going to go after some big fish.
> 
> anyway, good ep despite being filler-ish.



Same thoughts


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

subscribes


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

I am proud of the writers of this show, if someone had said what that demon said to Jim to me, I would have whooped their ass too...too many shows make the characters act dumb.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am proud of the writers of this show, if someone had said what that demon said to Jim to me, I would have whooped their ass too...too many shows make the characters act dumb.



what did he say I missed it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2009)

so did i


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Yammy said:


> what did he say I missed it





gesy hyuga said:


> so did i



The guy threatened to gut his daughter. 

But the best part was Dean's reaction to Sam's weakening, "You nearly fainted trying to yank _some demon #3."_


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

sam takes a bite into a demon

Sam: Don't judge me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

That was smart, he saved the mother at least.

Damn man, I love Castiel, he's the shit, and I loved this episodes.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

wasn't smart as castiel was going to save the body as well it was part of his promise.

Now he is back on da demon blood and I doubt he can fight it now.


----------



## Violent Man (Apr 30, 2009)

"I'm gonna gut your daughter and your going to watch"

 The cruel honesty of the demons


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Yammy said:


> wasn't smart as castiel was going to save the body as well it was part of his promise.
> 
> Now he is back on da demon blood and I doubt he can fight it now.



Yeah but he did it in time to stop someone from getting hurt. Not to mention even if he hadn't drank that blood he'd still be addicted.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 30, 2009)

OH SHIT                       .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2009)

oh shit               .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Next few weeks looks fucking crazy...but I am guessing no new ep next week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2009)

sam: DEMON TURNING I?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Angel Dean seems to be a possibility too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Angel Dean vs Demon Sam, this shalt be quite interesting.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome episode. Ending was pretty funny and cool. 

Angel Dean?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

I think there will be some fan fiction of that little girl being a Hunter  which actually makes sense after what she saw.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 30, 2009)

Great episode tonight! It was funny when the demon that was possessing the wife called the daughter "a little bitch". It was also funny seeing Castiel possessing Jimmy's daughter. The upcoming episodes look like their going to be interesting. I thought it was good that Dean & Bobby locked Sam in that room at the end. It's the best way to deal w/ his demon blood addiction.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 30, 2009)

Best episode I've seen since the Castiel/Uriel showdown.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 30, 2009)

Preview for the upcoming weeks looks insane. Demonic Sam going on a rampage. Angelic Dean coming to save his brother and the world. Lilith, Ruby, Alastair, and Castiel. Enough said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

I am wondering how Anna plays into all of this, I was happy to see her again.


----------



## Sin (May 1, 2009)

The preview for the next eps, incredible. Stole the entire episode.


----------



## shadowlords (May 1, 2009)

SERIOUSLY! NEXT EPISODE LOOKS CRAZY! 

WOOOOOOOOO CAPS


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 1, 2009)

Castiel must have put up one hell of a fight with the other Angels because the damage there was crazy...especially compared to his fight with Uriel. Maybe they were fighting without human bodies, but it looked badass. I dont get why Anna did not get involved too much, especially since Jimmy could have had some really important info. Must be the same info that the prophet guy wanted to kill himself over if he could not tell the brothers

I did not get the part where the brothers knew it was a trap at the end and Dean said he had a plan or something. What was the plan, because Castiel getting involved could not have been it. At first, I thought Anna possesed the girl, but it ended up being Castiel, so I am a bit confused to what the plan really was. Did it fail and they genuinly got caught or what.

The best parts of the ep were when Dean told Anna she looked nice and she said now is not really the time for that. I lol'd. Also, it was about time Dean gave up on trying to talk sense into Sam, and took more drastic measures


----------



## shadowlords (May 1, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Castiel must have put up one hell of a fight with the other Angels because the damage there was crazy...especially compared to his fight with Uriel. Maybe they were fighting without human bodies, but it looked badass. I dont get why Anna did not get involved too much, especially since Jimmy could have had some really important info. Must be the same info that the prophet guy wanted to kill himself over if he could not tell the brothers
> 
> I did not get the part where the brothers knew it was a trap at the end and Dean said he had a plan or something. What was the plan, because Castiel getting involved could not have been it. At first, I thought Anna possesed the girl, but it ended up being Castiel, so I am a bit confused to what the plan really was. Did it fail and they genuinly got caught or what.
> 
> The best parts of the ep were when Dean told Anna she looked nice and she said now is not really the time for that. I lol'd. Also, it was about time Dean gave up on trying to talk sense into Sam, and took more drastic measures



Yeah seriously! I Hope we get to see the fight. 

I also did not get the trap part.. I guess Dean thought of some crap plan and they got caught cause of it. Pretty anti climatic but whatever. 

Off topic but am I the only one that misses Azazel?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 1, 2009)

I lol at everyone freakin out at Sam drinking demon blood. 

Dean, Anna & maybe Jimmy = 

Sam =  

As for Dean's plan. It was clearly a clusterfuck. 

Not liking the scene in the preview in which Dean tells Sam to never come back.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 1, 2009)

That preview kinda spoil the whole season end. If I haven't seen it I would have be like ...... next week but it's all ruin now.


----------



## Kirsty (May 1, 2009)

I cant wait for next week


----------



## Auraka (May 1, 2009)

/subscribing.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Angel Dean vs Demon Sam, this shalt be quite interesting.



Indeed  

I'm really looking forward to the next episodes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, this was an awesome episode. It had some very funny moments, dark comedy I'd say. Sam's demon blood thing being one, but there was another one I forgot. 

I liked finding out about Jimmy to a degree, even though a lot of it seemed like useless information. It was still interesting and good to see him outside of the Castiel role. 

Can't wait for next week. :amazed


----------



## Crackers (May 1, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Not liking the scene in the preview in which Dean tells Sam to never come back.


Like father like son. 

I guess old habits die hard. Not that abandoning your family for an addiction of demon blood is really a habit or anything, but I think we get the idea. Perhaps Sam is the intended final villain of this story. Oh, whoopee. Though, it should be pretty badass.


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, this was an awesome episode. It had some very funny moments, dark comedy I'd say. Sam's demon blood thing being one, but there was another one I forgot.
> 
> I liked finding out about Jimmy to a degree, even though a lot of it seemed like useless information. It was still interesting and good to see him outside of the Castiel role.
> 
> Can't wait for next week. :amazed



it wasn't useless per se. I am guessing the whole episode was to subtly set up the reason the angels can only possess certain bodies.

Also it seems demons cannot possess those vessels either. They were able to possess the mom but not the daughter or jimmy and neither of them had that mark so it has to do with the blood.

Either they are descendants of jesus or the apostles.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 1, 2009)

Alastar with the awesome voice will be back .i missed that dude.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 1, 2009)

i missed haf the episode because my local CW started runing the same comercial after another.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2009)

Next episode........

I wonder how this is going to play out... No more harmony in the family I guess...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 1, 2009)

Jimmy was lulz

The previews made me scream like a little girl with excitement


----------



## Auraka (May 1, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> i missed haf the episode because my local CW started runing the same comercial after another.



Just watch it online then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

Yammy said:


> it wasn't useless per se. I am guessing the whole episode was to subtly set up the reason the angels can only possess certain bodies.
> 
> Also it seems demons cannot possess those vessels either. They were able to possess the mom but not the daughter or jimmy and neither of them had that mark so it has to do with the blood.
> 
> Either they are descendants of jesus or the apostles.


 I suppose so. It's like a bloodline limit from Naruto. 

But, hasn't Dean been possessed by demons before? I think that ruins part of the theory going around.


----------



## Raviene (May 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose so. It's like a bloodline limit from Naruto.
> 
> But, hasn't Dean been possessed by demons before? I think that ruins part of the theory going around.



he was rehymenated after Cas pulled him out lol  w/c makes him a candidate as a vessel ...i just wish its an archangel that goes in or just the power of an archangel so Dean can stay


----------



## ez (May 1, 2009)

previews overshadowed everything that happened in this episode.


----------



## Yammy (May 1, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose so. It's like a bloodline limit from Naruto.
> 
> But, hasn't Dean been possessed by demons before? I think that ruins part of the theory going around.



the winchester family are far from natural vessels. Pretty sure w/e is going to happen with dean is because of his ressurrection the same way what's happening with sam was because of Azazel carrying out his master plan.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

Last episode was good, Sam looks to be fucked but it's good cause the guy is a bit crazy going now days, drinking blood like a addict, crazy. Just re watched season 1 too and he's so different lately


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2009)

Yammy said:


> the winchester family are far from natural vessels. Pretty sure w/e is going to happen with dean is because of his ressurrection the same way what's happening with sam was because of Azazel carrying out his master plan.



Azazel is dead.


----------



## Yammy (May 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Azazel is dead.



and         ....?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I think he's suggesting that what's happening to Sam has nothing to do with Azazel outside of his powers developing. Meaning the current events and such. Or he just likes rubbing it in.


----------



## Yammy (May 5, 2009)

If he is doing the former he would still be wrong as we had that episode where castiel took dean to the past for a reason. He said not even god knew what azazel's endgame was and sam's developing powers definitely have to be inline with what Azazel had in mind.


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

I am starting to think that Ruby has been bullshitting the brothers this whole time. What if shes been making Sam stronger and helping them just to get there trust and when the time comes she backstabs them or created what she was ordered to. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A monster strong enough to kill Lilith and open the gates to hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

Yammy said:


> If he is doing the former he would still be wrong as we had that episode where castiel took dean to the past for a reason. He said not even god knew what azazel's endgame was and sam's developing powers definitely have to be inline with what Azazel had in mind.


 I admit it would make for a nice story if Azazel's plan was still in effect and Sam is still tumbling down the path he set before him. I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Yammy (May 5, 2009)

so you think they went out of the way to talk about Azazel's endgame and why they needed to keep an eye on sam only to never talk about it again?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2009)

Yammy said:


> so you think they went out of the way to talk about Azazel's endgame and why they needed to keep an eye on sam only to never talk about it again?



isn't sam suppose to be the leader of a demon army? wasn't that Azazel's plan?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2009)

I think they were alluding to Sam's addiction to power, and not much else.


----------



## Yammy (May 5, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> isn't sam suppose to be the leader of a demon army? wasn't that Azazel's plan?



we got him being head of azazel's army while azazel was alive but the angels hinted that it was something else entirely.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 5, 2009)

gesy hyuga said:


> isn't sam suppose to be the leader of a demon army? wasn't that Azazel's plan?


That's not exactly a secret, though.  This was supposed to be something that even the Angels didn't know.


----------



## spaZ (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Azazel's plan for same to lead the demon army was when he was alive but since dean killed him Sam can be used for something completely different.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Yammy said:


> so you think they went out of the way to talk about Azazel's endgame and why they needed to keep an eye on sam only to never talk about it again?



His endgame doesn't mean that he will be back and that he's not dead. If his endgame was "me controlling hell" that shits not happening.


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> His endgame doesn't mean that he will be back and that he's not dead. If his endgame was "me controlling hell" that shits not happening.



Who hell said he would be back ?

His endgame has nothing to do with whether or not he is alive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Who hell said he would be back ?
> 
> His endgame has nothing to do with whether or not he is alive.



Wasn't his endgame control over something, kind of hard to do dead.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wasn't his endgame control over something, kind of hard to do dead.



His endgame was Hell's army enslaving mankind with Sam as the top general.

Its still all about raising hell, same plan, new vilains and bigger players.

I do miss Azazel tho, would love to see how he'd interact with the angels.


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

His plan is bigger than what was revealed during the arc with sam and the other psychics as we already knew about the leading an army part. But we were then told by castiel of an endgame that was so big not even heaven knew about it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

I think some of you are wanting this to be more than it is...


----------



## Terminator (May 6, 2009)

SUpernatural is my favorite show along with Sopranos. But I havent watched this season AT ALL. I only watched the first 3 episodes. So without spoiling anything, does this season live up to the previous 3? IMO, the seasons were best in this order 3>2>1. Ironically a backwards order. How was this season? Alot of badassery?


----------



## Sin (May 6, 2009)

Terminator said:


> SUpernatural is my favorite show along with Sopranos. But I havent watched this season AT ALL. I only watched the first 3 episodes. So without spoiling anything, does this season live up to the previous 3? IMO, the seasons were best in this order 3>2>1. Ironically a backwards order. How was this season? Alot of badassery?


It's a pretty damn good season.

Watch it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 6, 2009)

Azazel did seem to have something planned that we do not know of. I doubt it was just to lead his army from hell to earth. Sam seemed to be very important to this, as he was sort of favored by Azazel. Why did he need human/demon hybrids to lead his army? Couldn't a normal demon have sufficed? There must be something more. 

Since we have never seen another yellow eyed demon, I think his greater plan has something to do with what he actually was. He is different from other demons for some reason, and until that is explained, we will never know what he was up to. Also, I think Ruby worked for him, and is carrying out whatever he wanted from Sam.......something having to do with turning Sam more demon-like




Terminator said:


> SUpernatural is my favorite show along with Sopranos. But I havent watched this season AT ALL. I only watched the first 3 episodes. So without spoiling anything, does this season live up to the previous 3? IMO, the seasons were best in this order 3>2>1. Ironically a backwards order. How was this season? Alot of badassery?



I could not be happier with this season. Its makes Supernatural one of the best shows on tv right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Azazel did seem to have something planned that we do not know of. I doubt it was just to lead his army from hell to earth. Sam seemed to be very important to this, as he was sort of favored by Azazel. Why did he need human/demon hybrids to lead his army? Couldn't a normal demon have sufficed? There must be something more.
> 
> Since we have never seen another yellow eyed demon, I think his greater plan has something to do with what he actually was. He is different from other demons for some reason, and until that is explained, we will never know what he was up to. Also, I think Ruby worked for him, and is carrying out whatever he wanted from Sam.......something having to do with turning Sam more demon-like
> 
> ...



His name suggests he's a fallen angel, not just a regular demon (which I said before) 

He could have just wanted to have control over raising Lucifer, there were clues to this before when the demon woman sam spoke with mentioned how not all of them were bad and how not all of them were just animals, that they believed in things. 

Still I think that Lilith is just as different, her eyes turn white instead of black...


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Lilith is also different, wasn't she like the daughter of Adam and Eve? And If she became a demon so young she probably was the first demon born. Which might be a reason on why her eyes are so white.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2009)

i thought the color of the ees had something to do with how strong the are.

black - red - ellow - white

in that order


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

lilith is the first wife of adam. not the daughter.

Azazel is indeed a fallen angel

azazel >>>lilith


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Except Azazel was fucking weak... He was more of a smart ass demon than a strong one. And wasn't Alistairs eyes red? That guy was a monster to.


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Except Azazel was fucking weak... He was more of a smart ass demon than a strong one. And wasn't Alistairs eyes red? That guy was a monster to.



How was he weak? Because the gun that kills everything killed him? 

Look at what sam can do only because he got a taste of azazel's blood


----------



## Jon Snow (May 6, 2009)

Guys, don't be gay.

From now on you will refer him as Yellow-Eyes, the name he was intended 

I bet the fallen angel business has something to do with what's happening upstairs lately


----------



## James Howlett (May 6, 2009)

Only because Sam and Dean had the Colt back then. It can kill everything. Bela made the situation worse with Lilith by selling the gun abroad. Anyway, it seems Lilith's mincemeat from Sam, since he's immune from her demon magic.  

This is simply one of my favorite shows on TV. Equally balanced action and humor. Gotta love Ackle's funny punchlines. I still like Katie as Ruby though. She plays it better than Cortese.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2009)

Sam's powers probably have less to do with Azazel's blood than it does with the special Winchester bloodline, or even the special circumstances of mixing demon blood with humans (as seen with all the others; they each have one unique ability).

If Azazel's blood was so special all the kids would've been beasts. Instead they had a vast array of abilities. Like mind control, TK, microwave touch, super strength, etc... If it was the blood they'd have some commonality.

Now, it could be argued that Sam's special Winchester blood allowed him to absorb more of the powers from the blood than the others, thus the difference. However, if that were the case, he'd have the other abilities as well.


----------



## James Howlett (May 6, 2009)

Well, AFAIK, Sam's been drinking Ruby's blood to boost his powers, so demon blood might have a hand on a human's power development. Besides, Sam wouldn't have powers if it wasn't for Yellow-Eyes' blood, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Lilith is also different, wasn't she like the daughter of Adam and Eve? And If she became a demon so young she probably was the first demon born. Which might be a reason on why her eyes are so white.



For those Evangelion fans out there :WOW Lilith was the first woman, made before Eve. Basically she was meant to be Adam's wife, but she refused to be dominated by man (which some use to say its okay to be dominate over women) she left the Garden by her own doing and supposedly, if you read the book of Enoch she goes on to lay with demons and create some of the other people who were around. 

But I have heard Lilith used to be the mother of vampires or to just be where the line of people in the Bible come from that aren't part of Abraham. The book of Enoch isn't terribly long and if it were there it would be one of the more fun books (Angels banging women, women banging demons, Angels killing kids, God putting people out for all the banging...) I have it, didn't read it, but basically what I gather from this book I have on it is that it adds a lot to things.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 6, 2009)

Was it ever mentioned that yellow eyes was weaker than Lilith, or any of the white eyes, because to me, he seemed a bit stronger. Even Lilith was supprised when Sam was immune to her powers, so I think that comes from him. If his blood can make a half demon immune to Lilith, and able to take out Alistair....who angels have a problem with, like it was nothing, I am guessing he was pretty high up the power scale.

Even in episode 3 of this season, he was aware of an angels ability to time travel, and said he would not tell his endgame to Dean because he did not want anyone....including the angels to find out. He did not even seem worried that angels were involved with Dean. How was he so familiar with Angels and their capabilities...and how come he did not care that they were around.

Also, I dont think people are reading too much into his whole endgame thing. Episode 3 made it very clear that he had a much bigger endgame than creating psychic kids to lead his army


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was it ever mentioned that yellow eyes was weaker than Lilith, or any of the white eyes, because to me, he seemed a bit stronger. Even Lilith was supprised when Sam was immune to her powers, so I think that comes from him. If his blood can make a half demon immune to Lilith, and able to take out Alistair....who angels have a problem with, like it was nothing, I am guessing he was pretty high up the power scale.
> 
> Even in episode 3 of this season, he was aware of an angels ability to time travel, and said he would not tell his endgame to Dean because he did not want anyone....including the angels to find out. He did not even seem worried that angels were involved with Dean. How was he so familiar with Angels and their capabilities...and how come he did not care that they were around.
> 
> Also, I dont think people are reading too much into his whole endgame thing. Episode 3 made it very clear that he had a much bigger endgame than creating psychic kids to lead his army


exactly. I cant rep you but thanks for paying attention


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was it ever mentioned that yellow eyes was weaker than Lilith, or any of the white eyes, because to me, he seemed a bit stronger. Even Lilith was supprised when Sam was immune to her powers, so I think that comes from him. If his blood can make a half demon immune to Lilith, and *able to take out Alistair*....who angels have a problem with, like it was nothing, I am guessing he was pretty high up the power scale.



He didnt. Rubys blood powerups did that


----------



## Yammy (May 6, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He didnt. Rubys blood powerups did that



how do you think ruby knew how to power up sam and his potential?


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Well he was given Demon blood when he was a baby, maybe she put the lines together?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 6, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> He didnt. Rubys blood powerups did that



Ruby is a second rate demon. Pretty low on the food chain. She is as weak as demons can get. How is it that her blood can make someone so strong.....far stronger than her. Sam seems to just use her blood to bring out his demon potential......using it to make him more demon and less human.


I think Ruby worked for yellow eyes. Yellow eyes knew something was different with Sam and sort of rooted for him compared to the others. Ruby came out of nowhere, has this special knife that can kill demons, knows how to fix the colt, and helps Sam out. Even higher-ups such as Alistair were curious about the knife. 

Suddenly, she knows how to make Sam stronger. She never was supprised about Sam's abilities, and seemed to know just exactly what he was capable of. She has slowly been turning Sam to the darkside......something yellow eyes would have wanted. I doubt she would spend so much time doing this just to kill Lilith. She was not even on Lilith's radar for too long as a demon that needed killing. Lilith even captured her and released her if I remember correctly, so its not like she is doing this for her safety. She definately has ulteriour motive for whatever she is doing....and I think it is the same as what yellow eyes wanted from Sam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Ruby is a second rate demon. Pretty low on the food chain. She is as weak as demons can get. How is it that her blood can make someone so strong.....far stronger than her. Sam seems to just use her blood to bring out his demon potential......using it to make him more demon and less human.
> 
> 
> I think Ruby worked for yellow eyes. Yellow eyes knew something was different with Sam and sort of rooted for him compared to the others. Ruby came out of nowhere, has this special knife that can kill demons, knows how to fix the colt, and helps Sam out. Even higher-ups such as Alistair were curious about the knife.
> ...


i don't think he need to suck off high level demons...the demon he bit last week wasn't high level either.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i don't think he need to suck off high level demons...the demon he bit last week wasn't high level either.



Exactly. Any demon blood would suffice, as it makes him more demon and less human. It has nothing to do with who's blood it is, but more of unlocking the potential in Sam's blood


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 7, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Ruby is a second rate demon. Pretty low on the food chain. She is as weak as demons can get. How is it that her blood can make someone so strong.....far stronger than her. Sam seems to just use her blood to bring out his demon potential......using it to make him more demon and less human.
> 
> 
> I think Ruby worked for yellow eyes. Yellow eyes knew something was different with Sam and sort of rooted for him compared to the others. Ruby came out of nowhere, has this special knife that can kill demons, knows how to fix the colt, and helps Sam out. Even higher-ups such as Alistair were curious about the knife.
> ...




As far as the blood thing goes I see it like throwing more tinder onto a fire.

But everything else I give to you. See probably is/was working for azazel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Is this a season finale?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2009)

no next week is


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

CocaineDemon Blood is a hell of a drug


----------



## Hat Hair (May 7, 2009)

Sam gets owned by everyone once, even himself.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Sam fighting against himself is going to make this episode. 

Demon Blood is the only drug.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

The actor who plays Castiel is really fucking good...


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

Man Angel guantanamo must be the shit. They assraped Castiel and killed all his ideals.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

i'm betting one of the angels let him out, only they can cross those barriers.

edit: just as I posted, I'm good


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> i'm betting one of the angels let him out, only they can cross those barriers.



I knew it. Didnt think it would be castiel though. They really have him

Also seems like the final seal is Sam killing Dean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2009)

Yammy said:


> I knew it. Didnt think it would be castiel though. They really have him
> 
> Also seems like the final seal is Sam killing Dean.



what makes you say that


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Why would the Angels help the final seal come true by releasing Sam? It likely they want to get rid of Sam so Dean isn't distracted for the upcoming battle.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Why would the Angels help the final seal come true by releasing Sam? It likely they want to get rid of Sam so Dean isn't distracted for the upcoming battle.



I think that either the Angels aren't really doing what they are trying to do...or that they want Dean to kill Sam as a "final test"


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

gods will is that Sam and dean fight. Sam was messing it up by being locked away. Thus angels freed him.

sam way they bring people back to life all willy nilly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

That settles it:

Lilith >>>>> Yellow Eyes


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

which is what I said 50 pages back


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

What a twist. Lilith has to break the final seal. Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2009)

lilith eats babies



Brandon Heat said:


> What a twist. Lilith has to break the final seal. Who didn't see that coming?



really i thought it was pretty fucking obvious

 i think sam is being tricked into killing her (killing her will open the seal)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

I'm guessing breaking the Final Seal kills her, also I am wondering, maybe Yellow eyes meant for Sam to stop Lilith? Maybe he doesn't want Lucifer out.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> What a twist. Lilith has to break the final seal. Who didn't see that coming?



Sure thats a lie. If you were paying attention Lilith says she finds out she dies before it all happens.

The Final Seal must be the corruption of Sam to kill lilith and then his own brother to be the vessel of Lucifer or something.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2009)

Yellow Eyes was trying to create an army of humans with demon powers. Sounds possible that he wanted to kill Lilith and stop Lucifer. 

Sam being the vessel of Lucifer is believable. That would lead to Angelic Dean vs. Demonic Sam.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

Dean needs to put some points in his Diplomacy Skill...


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

lol sam.

They should have let the black guy (forgot his name) Kill sam when he had the chance.

Funny thing is he was absolutely right and got killed off.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

I got it now, maybe Sam has to kill Lilith as the final seal (which makes sense why she wouldn't live to see it all) I guess the Angels think that if Sam is left alive, he will always have a chance to break the last seal, so maybe they are hoping to get Dean to kill him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2009)

^i said that...yeah thats what i think to

lol dean got his ass kicked:ho


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

CTK must have that "ignore list" so he can steal ideas and claim them as his own and say he didn't see them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^i said that...yeah thats what i think to
> 
> lol dean got his ass kicked:ho



Well remember, Sam might have some strength because of the demon blood, that one black guy got it. I wish Sam had worked on his other powers.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 7, 2009)

Yammy said:


> lol sam.
> 
> They should have let the black guy (forgot his name) Kill sam when he had the chance.
> 
> Funny thing is he was absolutely right and got killed off.


Gordon Walker -- Hunter turned vampire.  Decapitated by garotte wire (or whatever it's called) or concertina wire.  Actually, he was the second black man to kill Sam.  The first was that soldier "special kid" who also had special powers from Azazel.

Funny thing is, I don't even remember him being the first person to say that Sam might have to be killed.  Didn't John Winchester say it two seasons ago, also?


----------



## MechaTC (May 7, 2009)

I'm worried about what I'm going to watch when this show is over next season : [

CW better get something good to take its place.


----------



## Yammy (May 7, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> Gordon Walker -- Hunter turned vampire.  Decapitated by garotte wire (or whatever it's called) or concertina wire.  Actually, he was the second black man to kill Sam.  The first was that soldier "special kid" who also had special powers from Azazel.
> 
> Funny thing is, I don't even remember him being the first person to say that Sam might have to be killed.  Didn't John Winchester say it two seasons ago, also?



Yeah his dad was the first who told dean to take sam out. It was his last dying words.

Gordon was the one I was referring to and it was before the special kid. He did it once while kidnapping dean to lure sam to kill him with bombs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I'm worried about what I'm going to watch when this show is over next season : [
> 
> CW better get something good to take its place.



They'll bring back "The Mountain"


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2009)

Show may be over next season, but atleast we're getting a full fledged series and not some overdrawn bullshit. Love supernatural for having both a running story and all these little stories throughout different episodes to learn about this world. Yeah this show will be missed but rewatched for sure.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Yeah Smallville needs to give up


----------



## Sin (May 8, 2009)

What's with all these "show will end next season" comments? 

Episode was alright, not much happened, but I can understand why it was needed.

I'll never understand why Sam doesn't just force push Dean all over the room.


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Sin said:


> What's with all these "show will end next season" comments?
> 
> Episode was alright, not much happened, but I can understand why it was needed.
> 
> I'll never understand why Sam doesn't just force push Dean all over the room.


only works on demons for whatever reason now. Sure he will be able to gain the full telekinesis soon.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2009)

Cause show was said to end at season 5. 

And yeah smallville was good for the first few seasons but 7 was just outright boring, i dunno what there up to now.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2009)

So...........

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Anna dead? Sent back to heaven? or something else?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> So...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hm, let me just grab the book from my ass that tells me things no one knows...


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> So...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



angel guantanamo. If they could brainwash castiel, sure they will get her as well.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hm, let me just grab the book from my ass that tells me things no one knows...



You have a book in your ass?  That's kind of gay...and definately not the proper place for literature 



Yammy said:


> angel guantanamo. If they could brainwash castiel, sure they will get her as well.



Yeah but he also said that they were still hunting her too, I hope she isn't gone yet.


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> You have a book in your ass?  That's kind of gay...and definately not the proper place for literature
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but he also said that they were still hunting her too, I hope she isn't gone yet.


Nah they took her this episode. She is definitely getting brainwashed. She might overcome it later on but when she comes back she will be converted.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2009)

I hope so.  If she is still alive maybe it was a plan between her and Castiel.  Something is going on upstairs and I think maybe he's looking for some angelic allies.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Why would the Angels help the final seal come true by releasing Sam? It likely they want to get rid of Sam so Dean isn't distracted for the upcoming battle.



Maybe ..........


*Spoiler*: __ 



These Angels ordering Castiel to free Sam want this to happen so they can buddy up with their old pal Lucifer. Like Uriel a couple of episodes ago was saying. There are a few out there in favor of Lucifer rising. Which leaves me to believe that maybe God isn't calling the shots. But his next in command are corrupted as fuck and are playing for the other team. 

When looking at recent events and throwing in the theory of corrupted angels ordering Castiel around. It kind of all fits. Castiel is ordered to free Sam. Sam can now go out and kill Lillith, believing it will end everything. Oops! Final seal is broken. Lucifer comes out and possesses Sam, who has been prepped for this role as Lucifer's vessel thanks to Ruby. The corrupted angels and demons throw a block party. Anna returns to Earth, but it's too late. She then turns to Dean to give him the uber powers needed to fulfill his role as the guy who ends the apocalypse. Since his actions in hell started the process. Most likely the scene in the preview of someone placing their hand on Dean's head and the whole place lights up might be the final scene of this season.  


 



Irishwonder said:


> So...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Naw. I think ...

*Spoiler*: __ 




The angels ordering Castiel around captured her ass to prevent her from interfering with their plans. She's supposed to be strong as fuck. But she went willingly without much resistance. Which could be a sign that she wanted this shit to happen. So she can see who the fuck is really calling the shots up there.




Idk, just a thought.

..........................................................

I was left disappointed in the final 10 minutes or so. Dean could have gank the bitch. But no, here comes the clueless one Sammy Winchester. Who then goes on to beat Dean's ass.  I can't wait til when that day comes where Dean gets the last "I told you bitch!" laugh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

I kind of have to agree, something is wrong with the Angels, Uriel proves that.


----------



## spaZ (May 8, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Maybe ..........
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was thinking exactly the same thing. But.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would Lilith be the last seal? God made the seals so why would his dumbass go and make someone like Lilith the last seal? Than that also means that the Angels don't even know that she is or the higher ups were hiding it so that someone would go and kill her namely Sam.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing. But.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I see it as in order to rise Lucifer his first born (not really but technically) must die. And that may be something that hardly anyone is strong/brave enough to do, making it a very hard seal to break a demon doing evil to another demon, the oldest of them all.


----------



## spaZ (May 8, 2009)

Serp said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as in order to rise Lucifer his first born (not really but technically) must die. And that may be something that hardly anyone is strong/brave enough to do, making it a very hard seal to break a demon doing evil to another demon, the oldest of them all.



Never thought of it that way. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But theres still the thing with the Angels knowing that she would be the last seal. Something as important as that you would think that all the Angels know of Lilith being the last seal.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Never thought of it that way.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well seeing as God seems to be on a need to know basis, I think only the higher up angels knew about it, and from Uriel, capturing Anna and freeing Sam as well as Cas' chew out. I think the higher ups knew about it, like the ones all chummy with Luci before he went under, are corrupted and want Sam to kill Lilith, thus bringing their brother back. And telling the fodder angel's the ones with "faith" in God could ruin their plans, so it was better to keep them in the dark and follow blindly in the name of "God".


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 8, 2009)

From this episode, I dont think Cas has really been brainwashed or whatever.....it seems he is just going along with it for now. There was a moment with him and Dean where he actually sounded like his old self. When he is acting like an ass, and Dean questions him, he changes back and gives a pleading look not to ask further....as if they are being spyed on. 

As for Lilith, I dont think killing her is the final seal. Since she is the only one who can break the last seal (according to Ruby), and since Sam may be strong enough to kill her, the angels are taking all precautions and pulling out all the stops to get the job done, even if the price is Sam's soul. 

The funny thing is, I think Sam will take the place of Lilith. Ruby said that God prefered humans to angels. Lucifer gets jealous, and he twists and temps a human soul into the very first demon....as a screw you to god. This is what is happening to Sam right now. A human soul being twisted into becoming a demon.

The only problem I have with Lilith is she is supposed to be the first demon ever.....yet she is weak. I know she is strong for a demon, but she seems a bit too weak to be the most powerful of all. She should atleast be able to kill low level angels like Castiel for her to live up to her rank. He powers are already useless against Sam, which is a bit dissapointing. Sam better drink a shitload of demon blood to even be able to scare her or I will be really angry. I hope she turns out to be far more powerful than has been shown


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Lol you talking about god making seals...remember that he made killing people as almost apart of every seal.

No idea why though as he knew if someone would try and resurrect Lucifer they would undo those seals and lots of people would die. God is sadistic as fuck.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2009)

Decent episode

Finale is looking great


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Good old Alistair back in action. 

Pretty good episode although I thought tonight was the finale for some reason. Lucky! 

Castiel is acting strange, sure, but I'm sure he has a good reason. And that reason will be revealed in short order, I presume. The show is moving along fairly quickly these days.


----------



## MechaTC (May 8, 2009)

He was butt raped in heaven :ho


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

Sure seems that way. I could have sworn Castiel said their orders was to follow what Dean said to do. And then comes back down and says he only listens to Heaven not man.

Angels need to get their ish together. Also if demons can't kill angels why are they getting beat so badly that they can't stop lilith. Really Angels. Really.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Sure seems that way. I could have sworn Castiel said their orders was to follow what Dean said to do. And then comes back down and says he only listens to Heaven not man.
> 
> *Angels need to get their ish together. Also if demons can't kill angels why are they getting beat so badly that they can't stop lilith. Really Angels. Really.*



Corrupt angels, my friend. Corrupt angels on the battlefield (Earth) and back at HQ giving the few good ones, the run around.    



> Bad High Level Angel to soldiers : You go to New York to protect this seal.
> 
> Meanwhile, Lillith is in California breaking a seal.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Dargor- (May 8, 2009)

Castiel's being blackmail'd somehow imo, those two angels who took anna appeared pretty fast, he probably knew he was under surveillance, hence why he told Dean to stop asking questions.

As for him letting sam out, to me its pretty clear they needed to separate the brothers in order to gain full control over Dean's actions, plus I'm pretty sure that the last seal is not about Lilith.

Lucifer's first could refer to his top general (which Sam would become if he disposes of Lilith) or Lilith isn't Lucifer's first creation, Sam being the result of all the demon blood science project azazel had going on, Sammy just might be the first of a new race of hybrids or w/e.

I'b be willing to bet my left ball Sam will kill Lilith, then find out he's the one who needs to break the seal and he'll do it because he's goin' nuts lately. Ruby also probably knew all along.

All that of course going along with the corrupt angels plan to break seals.


----------



## spaZ (May 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that I think of it more and more Lilith probably is the last seal. Was it just Lilith out of all of the demons that couldn't use her powers on Sam? Like why can't she use her powers on Sam but some of the others could? Maybe because when he kills her Lucifer comes out and takes over Sams body and than thats the final piece and wala he can control a demon army and take over earth.


----------



## Yammy (May 8, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think of it more and more Lilith probably is the last seal. Was it just Lilith out of all of the demons that couldn't use her powers on Sam? Like why can't she use her powers on Sam but some of the others could? Maybe because when he kills her Lucifer comes out and takes over Sams body and than thats the final piece and wala he can control a demon army and take over earth.



other demons couldnt as well but yeah its pretty much confirmed she was the seal when she said she found out she dies.


----------



## Raviene (May 8, 2009)

yeah i also get the feeling that the last seal could be 

"when the first(lilith) is killed by a righteous person, lucifer walks free" or sum shit like that

and 10 bucks says Ruby might just a manifestation of Lucy's powers...(just to make sure that the plan succeeds )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

*Only *Lilith can open the seal =/= killing Lilith is the seal.

Or are you suggesting she would kill herself to open the seal and only she can kill herself?


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 8, 2009)

I thought for sure Dean was going to beat Sam to a pulp, but I think he held back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Nah, Sam is a lot bigger and much stronger than Dean is. There's no way he could beat Sam in a straight up fight 8/10 times.


----------



## Baka Neko (May 8, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> So...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I hope so, the lil bitch is kinda annoying.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> From this episode, I dont think Cas has really been brainwashed or whatever.....it seems he is just going along with it for now. There was a moment with him and Dean where he actually sounded like his old self. When he is acting like an ass, and Dean questions him, he changes back and gives a pleading look not to ask further....as if they are being spyed on.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, Sam is a lot bigger and much stronger than Dean is. There's no way he could beat Sam in a straight up fight 8/10 times.



I think Dean can kick sam's ass..but sam had demon blood power-up:ho


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 8, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, Sam is a lot bigger and much stronger than Dean is. There's no way he could beat Sam in a straight up fight 8/10 times.



It has been proven in past seasons Dean > Sam in h2h

Sam just has his blood hack now and well....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 8, 2009)

Sam won both of their fights. When was that proven?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 8, 2009)

Dean won the last fight ( not the very last fight but the one before that)
And they fought before that anyway


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Dean won the last fight ( not the very last fight but the one before that)
> And they fought before that anyway



Yah, Dean took that one where they're both under the spell of the siren. 

What's the other one ? I'm thinking maybe when Sam was possessed by Meg. But I don't remember if they fought in that episode or not.


----------



## Vault (May 8, 2009)

First episode of Supernatural, Dean pwned Sam :ho


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2009)

This was pretty wicked I must say. They're gonna have a really tough time topping this off next season.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> First episode of Supernatural, Dean pwned Sam :ho



Yeah he did. But to be fair. Sam was kind of rusty since he decided to go to school rather than hunt full time like Dean & Pops did.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2009)

I wonder where some people get these theories?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 9, 2009)

Ugh, I hope Dean gets to kill Ruby. I cannot stand her. !!!

But yay for Heaven taking back Anna, she needs to die too. :')! Seriously, she's become pretty useless. D: Her appearances from last week and this week contributed to NOTHING to the plot at all, ugh.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 9, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Ugh, I hope Dean gets to kill Ruby. I cannot stand her. !!!
> 
> But yay for Heaven taking back Anna, she needs to die too. :')! Seriously, she's become pretty useless. D: Her appearances from last week and this week contributed to NOTHING to the plot at all, ugh.



I like Anna. She is supposed to be really powerful, and I want to see her pwning some other angels. I was a little dissapointed that she did not put up a fight when they came to take her though.....but maybe she is still hoping there is some free will left for Cas. I for one hope to see her again.

As for Sam vs Dean, I think Dean is stronger than base Sam, and he was holding back. Sam just got a large dose of demon blood from Ruby....and thus was more stronger and less restrained


----------



## Yammy (May 9, 2009)

Anna isn't even a real angel name and she was stationed on earth so she couldnt be that powerful. All she said was she was Castiel and Uriel's boss.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2009)

I say Ruby is evil and was plotting everything to this point of time.


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2009)

Remember when Ruby went back to hell why did the demons let her out after helping the brothers? Ohh I know because shes working for someone, probably Yellow eyes to bring forth Lucifer in case he died or something.


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2009)

Ruby sure looked evil when Sam was drinking her blood


----------



## spaZ (May 9, 2009)

Because that dumb bitch lied to them from the start, she was always evil theres no way a human that becomes a demon can't be evil.


----------



## Kirsty (May 9, 2009)

I know


----------



## ez (May 11, 2009)

i doubt sam could be so easily fooled. he probably knew what he was getting into from the start but because he's very self-righteous figured he was doing it for the greater good or something to that effect. when he's powered up enough, i bet she's the first one he offs.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

Season finale is starting. 

Carry on My Wayward Son recap.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

God I love this show

SHUT YOUR FUCKING PIEHOLE SLUT


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

OMG YELLOW EYESSSSSSSSSSSSSss


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

The return of Yellow Eyes. Now that's how you start a season finale.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> His endgame doesn't mean that he will be back and that he's not dead. If his endgame was "me controlling hell" that shits not happening.





It's not? Next time shut your slutty mouth and listen to me.


----------



## Violent Man (May 14, 2009)

What was the final seal that they were talking about? I was in the crapper before I heard it.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 14, 2009)

Yammy said:


> It's not? Next time shut your slutty mouth and listen to me.


The Azazel endgame thread was too good for these writers to pass up.

These aren't the amateur writers on _Smallville_; this is _Super-fucking-*NATURAL*_.

Zach is a trip, man...There really *was* no way to explain why the seals would be broken unless it was allowed to happen.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> The Azazel endgame thread was too good for these writers to pass up.
> 
> These aren't the amateur writers on _Smallville_; this is _Super-fucking-*NATURAL*_.
> 
> Zach is a trip, man...There really *was* no way to explain why the seals would be broken unless it was allowed to happen.



Yeah thats what was driving me crazy. Good to see all the lower level angels were just pawns.

When God DOES comeback I can see castiel and Anna being rewarded for being true to what he really wants angels to be.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 14, 2009)

Ha.  Confirmation on the _Final_ seal.  A standard literary technique that doesn't reduce how great the tension's getting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

Sam being the vessel and Lilith being the final seal.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

it was obvious since we learned lilith would die way back though. good to see the hints aren't for naught.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2009)

i called it


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

So much for sam not being gullible 

they should have killed ruby so many times ago.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2009)

Seems like Ruby has been in on it the whole time.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 14, 2009)

Heh...

...ain't *that* a bitch?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Finally Ruby is fucking dead, bitch got gutted like she deserved. Now next season is gonna be a great opener.


----------



## Gene (May 14, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG CLIFFHANGER

dying to see more

Also lol @ the prophet ordering all those hookers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2009)

I hated how it ended ATLEAST LET US SEE THE GUY....now i have to wait til September/october...really?


oh well i'll get over it...anyone find it cool how dean started this but it was sam who ended it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

... That was fucking excellent. I haven't seen a season finale that good since the first finale from Supernatural. Fuck yes.


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

I wish I could watch these shows like a normal person 

Most of the twists are just confirmations for me not actual twists 

Though I really can't see how the angels are so confident about stopping lucifer with no god. They are really putting too much "faith" in prophets whose visions are not always perfect.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

I want to see this bastard now. I knew that they would do this, but man, I want to see the next season, fuck Smallville, as much as I love it, the finale doesn't hold a candle to Supernatural's.


----------



## ez (May 14, 2009)

a finale that covers practically every single question brought up in the season so far is pretty impressive. i wonder how dean is supposed to beat lucifer, though. he's gonna get souped up methinks.


----------



## MechaTC (May 14, 2009)

Wow...and I thought Lilith dying was just too obvious to be the final seal.  Well, it was so obvious that it was surprising when it was revealed as true I guess.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2009)

Awesome stuff. I don't know what else to say. 

Theres still more to Sam that we gotta learn though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2009)

Was obvious, it was obvious Ruby was bad. But can't tell me it was awesome when dean busted in and the bitch is like "It's to late dean" and he just goes "I don't care" and BAM stabs that bitch. Was like FUCK YEAH BITCH eat THAT SHIT! Then Lucifer begins to rise and bam, we're all fucked. Cool finale.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Awesome stuff. I don't know what else to say.
> 
> Theres still more to Sam that we gotta learn though.



I think we've learned the kicker, lest there's something untold till the next season. Methinks Lucifer will want him to be his right hand man, or something of that. And most of all, where the hell is God, ya know?


----------



## Incanta (May 14, 2009)

*Hasn't seen the newest ep* <- trying to avoid spoilers. 



Juanita Tequila said:


> Ugh, I hope Dean gets to kill Ruby. I cannot stand her. !!!


Mm! I thought I was the only one who didn't like Ruby! Usually I don't dislike characters all that much, but Ruby has been grating on me. I'm not sure what it is, exactly. She's a fairly empty character, and her effect on Sam -- as part of the story or not -- makes me less fond of her. The actress change kind of threw me off as well.

By the by, am I the only one who misses season 1? I wish they continued with the episodic mythology/folklore a little longer before delving into the heavy demon stuff. I've no problem with the way it is now, but I miss the first two seasons and John.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 14, 2009)

I liked her back when she was blonde


----------



## Yammy (May 14, 2009)

Sam is the vessel for Lucifer. Its the reason why Dean will be able to take lucifer down.

Sam will temporarily take control allowing for a Dean to kill him and lucifer with w/e weapon Heaven has in store.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2009)

ezxx said:


> a finale that covers practically every single question brought up in the season so far is pretty impressive. i wonder how dean is supposed to beat lucifer, though. he's gonna get souped up methinks.


I swear for a second when Cas cut himself I thought he was going to give his blood to Dean and make him a half-angel type guy.


----------



## Iria (May 15, 2009)

^ oh yeah!! I thought that too lol!!


So all in all I thought it was a good season. I really liked the incorporation of the angelic side though they turned out to be pretty corrupt wtf.

I am excited to see this epic show down of the Wincester boys stopping the apocalypse!

And damn that horrible Ruby  I was totally trolled like Sam lol


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> I swear for a second when Cas cut himself I thought he was going to give his blood to Dean and make him a half-angel type guy.



Thats what i thought too.



Phoenix said:


> And damn that horrible Ruby  I was totally trolled like Sam lol



She seemed more and more evil as time went on. I thought maybe she was the number 1.

Where is Bog BTW?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

I was very happy with the outcome here, although I wish we would have gotten a peak at Lucifer. It seems the Angels weren't wanting to stop it--although I am wondering where Anna went, and if we will get to see more Castiel next season and the like. I had a very good time watching this on my parent's 100 inch screen, only reason I went over there


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 15, 2009)

Amazing finale. I like how Dean came in and went straight for Ruby.... not giving a shit. I burst out laughing when that prophet guy was ordering all those hookers, knowing it was the end, and when he gave Cas a pat on the shoulder when all the Archangels were comming down on them. Supernatural can do an amazing mix of drama, suspense and comedy.

I am glad I was not the only one who thought Cas was going to make Dean drink his blood.....but thinking back on that, it would have been a bit too demonish. Really feel sorry for Cas though...you know he is going to get his ass handed to him big time by the boys upstairs. 

One thing I dont uderstand though.....was Lilith seriously willing to sacrifice herself to free Lucifer, because in this episode, it seemed like it, but a few episodes back, she wanted to make a deal to survive. Confused me a bit


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2009)

Yammy said:


> Sam is the vessel for Lucifer. Its the reason why Dean will be able to take lucifer down.
> 
> Sam will temporarily take control allowing for a Dean to kill him and lucifer with w/e weapon Heaven has in store.



I see this coming too.


----------



## Yammy (May 15, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Amazing finale. I like how Dean came in and went straight for Ruby.... not giving a shit. I burst out laughing when that prophet guy was ordering all those hookers, knowing it was the end, and when he gave Cas a pat on the shoulder when all the Archangels were comming down on them. Supernatural can do an amazing mix of drama, suspense and comedy.
> 
> I am glad I was not the only one who thought Cas was going to make Dean drink his blood.....but thinking back on that, it would have been a bit too demonish. Really feel sorry for Cas though...you know he is going to get his ass handed to him big time by the boys upstairs.
> 
> One thing I dont uderstand though.....was Lilith seriously willing to sacrifice herself to free Lucifer, because in this episode, it seemed like it, but a few episodes back, she wanted to make a deal to survive. Confused me a bit


She just had jitters about it is all but eventually came to accept it was the only way to get lucifer out.

Sam should have known something was up....she didnt even fight back.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 15, 2009)

I so called that shit about God not calling the shots. But shit, I didn't think God would be completely out of the picture. I thought his orders were being changed as they were making it's way down to the angels on Earth. Anyway, Castiel should be happy about this. All the doubts he had in the bullshit orders coming from his senior superiors are now justify. But now he'll be on the run for turning on Zacharia. Hopefully Anna intervened somehow to save Castiel's white ass from the archangels. 

It'd be cool if Castiel & the author dude (forgetting his name) hauled ass to St. Mary Convent. Bringing along the archangels to do battle with Lucifer. Thus, buying the brothers, mainly Dean, time to haul ass. Of course, the archangels would get wasted faster then those demons waiting in the hallway by Sam. 

Final-fuckin'-ly! The bitch is dead! I was glad both brothers took part in her death. Sam, finally coming around and holding the bitch. While Dean ganks her!  Epic moment.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I so called that shit about God not calling the shots. But shit, I didn't think God would be completely out of the picture. I thought his orders were being changed as they were making it's way down to the angels on Earth. Anyway, Castiel should be happy about this. All the doubts he had in the bullshit orders coming from his senior superiors are now justify. But now he'll be on the run for turning on Zacharia. Hopefully Anna intervened somehow to save Castiel's white ass from the archangels.
> 
> It'd be cool if Castiel & the author dude (forgetting his name) hauled ass to St. Mary Convent. Bringing along the archangels to do battle with Lucifer. Thus, buying the brothers, mainly Dean, time to haul ass. Of course, the archangels would get wasted faster then those demons waiting in the hallway by Sam.
> 
> Final-fuckin'-ly! The bitch is dead! I was glad both brothers took part in her death. Sam, finally coming around and holding the bitch. While Dean ganks her!  Epic moment.



I doubt God is out of the picture really, it seemed like something that was said because the Angels are not part of Gods plan.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 15, 2009)

I was hoping for some Cast vs arch angel showdown but anyway great ending even though I was expecting nearly everything that happened.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 15, 2009)

Was it just me, or did the demon eyes look a bit different in this episode. For some reason, it just felt different from the other episodes. I am talking about Yellow Eyes and Lilith.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 15, 2009)

The season finale was okay, I guess. It could've been better w/ Dean in more action. Was the yellow-eyed demon Beelzebub?


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

yellow eyed demon is azazel. sam read it in the paper.

i was almost gonna say that maybe god doesn't exist in that universe. perhaps the highest angels just told lies since...forever.

but a prophet is the mouth of god right? maybe that's a lie too. and the arch angels did somethin.

but jesus was tryin to save humans from gods wrath or wateva, and john was a prophet (he was confirmed real in the series). or maybe it was arch angel st micheal in human form or wateva, tricked into thinkin he was gods son, for rebelling against the higher ups.

or maybe michael accidently or willing became human and lost his memories, so the other higher up angels took charge and made up stuff.

anyway...

i'm hoping *lucifer could posses sam*, while *michael could posses dean*!

sam vs dean!
lucifer vs michael!


----------



## Violent Man (May 15, 2009)

Supernatural has the best season finales. Starting it out with Azazel was the best. Zachariah is turning out to be my favorite angel. I love how everyone was basically telling sam and dean BAWWW about their fight. Next season should be really interesting and I think its the last one as well.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2009)

So this was Yellow-Eyes' endgame?

I thought it was gonna be more epic


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2009)

I'm expecting a original vessel for Lucifer... Not Sam.. 

As for the season finale... well it's awesome what else can I say^^
I kinda liked Ruby though.... here's one who will miss her


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2009)

Season 3 Ruby was epic
Season 4 Ruby was annoying and fugly


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2009)

Personally I always thought an actor with black hair was more appropriate for her character, while Lillith looks so much better with blonde... Mostly fits their roles and personalities... That's just me though...


----------



## MechaTC (May 15, 2009)

The only reason they changed lillith's vessel was they didn't want to show a tiny girl getting murdered I expect : P

I would totally tap both ruby's.

And carry on wayward son is awesome <3


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2009)

I've been waiting for that song since the season started

Never lets me down


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 15, 2009)

Sin said:


> I swear for a second when Cas cut himself I thought he was going to give his blood to Dean and make him a half-angel type guy.



I was thinking the same thing, till he completed the seal to hold off Zachariah for a bit. 



Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was it just me, or did the demon eyes look a bit different in this episode. For some reason, it just felt different from the other episodes. I am talking about Yellow Eyes and Lilith.



No, not really. That's how their eyes usually looked when they appeared in an episode, Azazel and Lilith, anyways.


----------



## Yammy (May 15, 2009)

Yes the yellow eyes was different than the orginal yellow eyes. It was too big and ugly.

But it was azazel all the less.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Season 3 Ruby was epic
> Season 4 Ruby was annoying and fugly



I liked the new Ruby somewhat when she first appeared. Then I went back and saw old episodes with the original Ruby and realized how different the two were. Its like the actress playing the new Ruby did not even try to keep the same personality/attitude as the old one. Now I cant stand her.

Alistair was a good example of how different actors can play the same character and have the same feel to it. The new Ruby actress just didn't seem to care about this.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 15, 2009)

Cas is gonna get RAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPEEEEEEDDDDDDD

Like Mojojojo vs angry PPG level of rape


----------



## Kirsty (May 15, 2009)

This was like the best epi ever  I loved it so much and yet hated it 

Cas was awesome :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> So this was Yellow-Eyes' endgame?
> 
> I thought it was gonna be more epic


 Yeah, that bothered me. "Nobody knows what his endgame is" from Castiel contradicts the whole episode. 

Other than that it was a fairly predictable chain of events. We all knew Lucifer would rise and a lot of us guessed Lilith was the final seal (I don't remember if I did). 

There were some good surprises in there though. Ruby dying was nice. The angels plot is interesting.

Can't wait for next season. I'm about 99% sure Cas will make it.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 15, 2009)

What is the angels reasons for allowing shit to happen? Did they state its because they finally want that showdown.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> What is the angels reasons for allowing shit to happen? Did they state its because they finally want that showdown.



Pretty much. The final showdown has to happen sooner or later. The Angels just really it to happen right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

They are looking to get to the paradise on earth part as foretold in Revelations. Not a bad angle, I'd say.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 15, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Pretty much. The final showdown has to happen sooner or later. The Angels just really it to happen right now.



Cool stuff I thought as much, dam I wonder how much stronger Lucifer is than the other angels. I mean Lilith was the supremo of demons and she was shit compared to an Archangel, so in terms of firepower Lucifer is the only big gun the demon side has while the angels seem to have a fuck load of Archangels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

That's just it: the angels know they'll win. They have a 3 to 1 ratio in terms of angels (biblically speaking) and Lucifer, while very powerful, is heavily outnumbered. Which is why they want it to happen already so they can start living the good life.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Did they not show the part where one of the Angels touch Deans head? It was in the preview for this episode but I don't remember seeing it happen.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just it: the angels know they'll win. They have a 3 to 1 ratio in terms of angels (biblically speaking) and Lucifer, while very powerful, is heavily outnumbered. Which is why they want it to happen already so they can start living the good life.



Makes sense but then why is he considered much of a threat if any at all.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Did they not show the part where one of the Angels touch Deans head? It was in the preview for this episode but I don't remember seeing it happen.



Yep, they showed it. It was Castiel touching Dean's head. Transporting him to St. Mary's Convent before the archangels started kicking ass.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Did they not show the part where one of the Angels touch Deans head? It was in the preview for this episode but I don't remember seeing it happen.



That was from a past episode, when Sam and Dean thought they worked in an office.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Did they not show the part where one of the Angels touch Deans head? It was in the preview for this episode but I don't remember seeing it happen.


 Classic misdirected hype. We were led to believe that it would be an impartation of power when all it was, was a teleport. And Dean didn't even make it in time. 


Tempproxy said:


> Makes sense but then why is he considered much of a threat if any at all.


It will still lead to the death of millions - hundreds of millions.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 15, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Yep, they showed it. It was Castiel touching Dean's head. Transporting him to St. Mary's Convent before the archangels started kicking ass.



I was under the impression he meant when Zach touched Dean.


----------



## Yammy (May 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that bothered me. "Nobody knows what his endgame is" from Castiel contradicts the whole episode.
> 
> Other than that it was a fairly predictable chain of events. We all knew Lucifer would rise and a lot of us guessed Lilith was the final seal (I don't remember if I did).
> 
> ...



What cas said was lies from the top. None of the fodder knew what Azazel's endgame was. All the Senior Angels did.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I liked the new Ruby somewhat when she first appeared. Then I went back and saw old episodes with the original Ruby and realized how different the two were. Its like the actress playing the new Ruby did not even try to keep the same personality/attitude as the old one. Now I cant stand her.
> 
> Alistair was a good example of how different actors can play the same character and have the same feel to it. The new Ruby actress just didn't seem to care about this.


Speaking of this topic, Yellow-Eyes had fairly good actors. The first one (the one Dean killed) was no doubt the best out of them all. I just love his witty remarks. He didn't have as many in the last body.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that bothered me. "Nobody knows what his endgame is" from Castiel contradicts the whole episode.
> 
> Other than that it was a fairly predictable chain of events. We all knew Lucifer would rise and a lot of us guessed Lilith was the final seal (I don't remember if I did).



Lucifer still told Yellow-Eyes that he wanted a child or something when he was speaking from that nuns mouth. This leads me to believe the endgame isn't fully finished.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

When he said he wanted a child it was pretty clear who the child ended up being, Sam and hes probably going to be Lucifer's vessel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

My friend said something which kind of caught me off guard, he doesn't watch the show that much but he mentioned what if Anna was the Archangel they sent. Not sure if its possible but it would be awkward and kind of crazy. We know she was their boss but I don't think she was that high up. 

Even then, I think she might help Cas survive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2009)

Anna ain't no archangel. 

I think it's pretty obvious Sam is going to be Lucifer's vessel. I can also see Dean killing Sam in a tragic finale.


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2009)

lucifer will posses sam, while arch angel st michael will posses dean.

and dean will kill sam.

and did anyone catch the star trek reference? i guess everyone loved the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

You guys seem so sure sometimes but a lot of the time it doesn't go like you say at all. 

In fact a whole season of them chasing Sam would be so lame.


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2009)

^^

Im with you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

I mean maybe if it was for like an episode or two, but it would make the show very boring to watch them Hunt Sam all season. 

Not to mention Dean and Sam should be possession proof if they have those charms still.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Those charms mean shit against someone like Lucifer, plus Sam has demon blood in him and Luccy created the demons. Sooo it should be pretty easy for him to take over Sams body. I really hope Dean doesn't get possessed because than it wouldn't be Dean but an angel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Those charms mean shit against someone like Lucifer, plus Sam has demon blood in him and Luccy created the demons. Sooo it should be pretty easy for him to take over Sams body. I really hope Dean doesn't get possessed because than it wouldn't be Dean but an angel.



See there you go again assuming stuff...

How do you know Lucifer created demons, in the bible God created them, the Angels called him "brother" so its safe to assume he fell as he did there. Some of the demons are probably from the fall. 

But even more so, if he was trapped in Hell locked away, the demons were created in the same way Ruby told us they were...not by Lucifer.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

Ruby said that Lucifer twisted Liliths soul and created the first demon, it was never said that God created the first demon...

And we can assume what ever the fuck we want.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Ruby said that Lucifer twisted Liliths soul and created the first demon, it was never said that God created the first demon...
> 
> And we can assume what ever the fuck we want.



So he created one demon, but the rest, or the majority seem to have been created after he was gone. 

And assume what you want, but without proof, why would anyone believe you?


----------



## Okkervil River (May 15, 2009)

As spaZ says, it was explicitly stated that Lucifer corrupted Lillith and made her into the first demon, which is why her death had to be the final seal.  He's the "father" of all the demons, which is also explicitly stated.  That's pretty far past assuming and basically into canon territory.

I do think, even if Sam and Dean aren't Lucifer and Michael's vessels, which, at least for Sam, seems likely (though I hope not), that the focus on the Lucifer vs. Michael painting during the speech to Dean is probably foreshadowing a similar showdown between Sam and Dean.  Lucifer and Michael were essentially brothers as well, being angels, so it sort of comes full circle.  I don't necessarily agree that next season will be entirely composed of a "Hunt Sam" arc, but I was sort of hoping there would be a wedge between them going into next season.  But we'll see what happens.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

Okkervil River said:


> As spaZ says, it was explicitly stated that Lucifer corrupted Lillith and made her into the first demon, which is why her death had to be the final seal.  He's the "father" of all the demons, which is also explicitly stated.  That's pretty far past assuming and basically into canon territory.
> 
> I do think, even if Sam and Dean aren't Lucifer and Michael's vessels, which, at least for Sam, seems likely (though I hope not), that the focus on the Lucifer vs. Michael painting during the speech to Dean is probably foreshadowing a similar showdown between Sam and Dean.  Lucifer and Michael were essentially brothers as well, being angels, so it sort of comes full circle.  I don't necessarily agree that next season will be entirely composed of a "Hunt Sam" arc, but I was sort of hoping there would be a wedge between them going into next season.  But we'll see what happens.



The problem I have with assuming things is that we had someone who lied for two seasons to Sam as one of the main sources. 

We have other demons who called the Lucifer thing up as if it was a Fairytale. 

We have a show that has presented us with several things to show that both the Angels and the demons were lying. And assuming that other stuff was truth absolutely seems dangerous until the show starts the next season. 

Was it even said Lucifer needed a vessel? I mean I was hoping he would have his own body or something, one that was basically perfect in all ways. (because he was the most beautiful Angel)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> When he said he wanted a child it was pretty clear who the child ended up being, Sam and hes probably going to be Lucifer's vessel.



While I do believe there is a good chance that Sam is Lucifers vessel, the special child thing could have just meant someone who was capable of killing Lilith. Besides Yellow Eyes, I dont see anyone with nearly enough juice to ice her. Yellow Eyes created the special children so he could open the hell mouth to release Lilith. Then the next thing on his list was to groom one of the special children to actually kill her. Besides the angels, no other demon could do it, so he somehow created a hybrid that could have done so. That, I think is the purpose of the special child....not being a vessel.

I for one am hoping that Sam is not a vessel for Lucifer. I dont want a showdown between Sam and Dean in that sense, since it will not really be between the two brothers...only their bodies.

From what we have seen, Dean is not special enough to see or hear angels, and most likely cannot be possesed by one. Sam is more demon than ever, and there is no going back for him, so I am guessing him and Dean will be on the run from demons and angels, while trying to sort out that problem


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> While I do believe there is a good chance that Sam is Lucifers vessel, the special child thing could have just meant someone who was capable of killing Lilith. Besides Yellow Eyes, I dont see anyone with nearly enough juice to ice her. Yellow Eyes created the special children so he could open the hell mouth to release Lilith. Then the next thing on his list was to groom one of the special children to actually kill her. Besides the angels, no other demon could do it, so he somehow created a hybrid that could have done so. That, I think is the purpose of the special child....not being a vessel.
> 
> I for one am hoping that Sam is not a vessel for Lucifer. I dont want a showdown between Sam and Dean in that sense, since it will not really be between the two brothers...only their bodies.
> 
> From what we have seen, Dean is not special enough to see or hear angels, and most likely cannot be possesed by one. Sam is more demon than ever, and there is no going back for him, so I am guessing him and Dean will be on the run from demons and angels, while trying to sort out that problem



You're right, I forgot about the he wasn't special enough thing earlier. 

Also I am wondering if the symbolism of the picture wasn't meant to be how Dean sees what happens when brothers don't forgive.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 15, 2009)

wow what a season finale i was screaming at my television praying for fall to come .Zackariah was funny as hell it was great to see the prophet back again.I new ruby was a evil manipulative bitch also i kinda saw the whole Lilith being the final seal thing coming .also as posted above i think SAM is gonna be Lucifer vessel but i don't think it's gonna be at the start of the season maybe later in the season season probably Lucifer is gonna let them go as a "reward " for releasing him but promise to kill the later.im at odds at whats gonna happen to castiel because i really like his character and i really don't want to see it go.


----------



## spaZ (May 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Castiel won't die, the actor is signed on for next season as part of the main cast.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 15, 2009)

spaZ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Castiel won't die, the actor is signed on for next season as part of the main cast.



good.i dont know what i would do if he died


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2009)

I just read this in one of my books, *Fallen Angels and the Orgins of Evil*: 

"Origen seems to have thought that whenever angels fall (which they could do at any time depending upon their own free will), they walk the earth as men. If they persist in their evil ways, they ultimately become demons, which have, according to Origen, "cold and obscure bodies".


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I just read this in one of my books, *Fallen Angels and the Orgins of Evil*:
> 
> "Origen seems to have thought that whenever angels fall (which they could do at any time depending upon their own free will), they walk the earth as men. If they persist in their evil ways, they ultimately become demons, which have, according to Origen, "cold and obscure bodies".



so men are angels


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2009)

Wow, just finished watching. That shit was fucking crazy!!! But yea, I'm pissed that Lucifer didn't get revealed. I was dying to see him.:/ But yea, both the nurse and Lilith were looking hot!!! Can't say the same about Ruby. Thank gawd that bitch is dead.


----------



## Nightfall (May 16, 2009)

Personally I don't like the idea of Sam being Lucifers vessel, frankly because I don't think his actor can portray him very well, it would be shitty imo... Sure it might be likely but certainly there has to be someone more appropriate for the role... oh well...-_-

I mean each actor no matter how good they are at acting in different roles, will still retain part of the character you're used to. Personally I don't think Jared Padalecki would do Lucifer justice.. But a lot of people seem to want it in this thread...


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2009)

^^ 

And you know how Lucifer acts like. how exactly ?


----------



## Nightfall (May 16, 2009)

I don't I'm just expecting something new, I want to be surprised.. and I dont think Jared can do that, sorry if I seemed unclear on that..


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 16, 2009)

so when is the next episode ?


----------



## Bear Walken (May 16, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I don't I'm just expecting something new, I want to be surprised.. and I dont think Jared can do that, sorry if I seemed unclear on that..



I actually feel the same way. We've seen Jared play evil when Meg took over him for a episode. But I don't think he can deliver something eviler. Bring someone else in.


----------



## MechaTC (May 16, 2009)

I could totally see sam being one evil assed son of a bitch.  he's pretty creepy and evil when he has to be in the show.


----------



## Vault (May 17, 2009)

I feel the same Sam can pull it off.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 17, 2009)

I was hoping Sam would get different coloured eyes rather than black.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2009)

Completely random, but I always found 3:52 of this Supernatural scene to be extremely erotic... XD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd__E-hhXps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spaZ (May 20, 2009)

That Ruby is so much better than the other one.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 20, 2009)

I know. The more I look at her, the more pissed off I get that she was replaced by someone who could not do justice to the character.

So what do you think are the side effect of the demon blood on Sam. It was said that once he drank so much, there was no going back. He mentioned it himself how he had changed on the inside. He did seem a bit less humane in a few episodes before the finale, but at the end, he seemed like himself again. I am wondering what exactly this change is going to be


----------



## Nihonjin (May 20, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Completely random, but I always found 3:52 of this Supernatural scene to be extremely erotic... XD



I forgot how much better the old Ruby was compared to the new one...I miss her now!


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2009)

Looking at that clip... reminds me she was pretty good... and a lot more attractive, oh well...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2009)

Ahem...while I was banned I noticed in my UserCP that one of you negged me because I didn't listen to your theories. 

If I blatantly ignore something that was answered in your post, it probably means your on ignore. Its not just me being an ass and picking what I want to argue about.


----------



## Raviene (May 21, 2009)

i think the whole *"where is god"* issue here could simply be explained as...

*"and after god created the universe...he left it in the care of his creations...never interfering...always watching"*

or sum shit like dat 


think about it...its the consequence/condition of giving the *gift of free will* to all of his creations (as implied in this verse)


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2009)

Katie Cassidy is hot


----------



## -Dargor- (May 21, 2009)

Like someone else said, wtb Ray Wise as Lucifer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2009)

Ray Wise should play the Devil in anything on film. Preiod.


----------



## Crackers (May 23, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Personally I don't like the idea of Sam being Lucifers vessel, frankly because I don't think his actor can portray him very well, it would be shitty imo... Sure it might be likely but certainly there has to be someone more appropriate for the role... oh well...-_-
> 
> I mean each actor no matter how good they are at acting in different roles, will still retain part of the character you're used to. Personally I don't think Jared Padalecki would do Lucifer justice.. But a lot of people seem to want it in this thread...



Well, I thought it was a possibility at first, since it kind of makes sense, but I can't help but think it's a little stupid. Lucifer is powerful in his own right.He really shouldn't NEED a vessel to cause chaos and mayhem, lest he wanted to use Sam as a way to torture Dean, the only human that has any chance of killing him. This probably would not be or sound so terrible if it hadn't been a constant and endlessly recurring theme already. Don't get me wrong, I'm all down for more Dean-angst, poor soul, I just think it might turn into something akin to leftovers; everybody loves it, but no one wants to eat it because it's not as good as it was when it was first made, fresh and tasty. You know what I mean? 

I actually think Jared could play the part of Lucifer very well, I just don't think it'd be something worth watching... again.


----------



## Arakasi (May 24, 2009)

If Lucifer grabs one of the brothers... I'd prefer that he possess Dean. It'd show that he's Badass on his own(doesn't need any of Sam's Mojo), and it would remove the guy who is supposed to kill him from the equation(at least in Lucifer's mind).


----------



## Yammy (May 24, 2009)

Lucifer can't possess dean under heaven's watch. Pretty sure dean swearing his soul and everything has him protected.


----------



## spaZ (May 24, 2009)

I think Lucifer would rather take over Sams body and try and kill Dean right there.


----------



## Raviene (May 25, 2009)

have you guys ever thought that the writers may twist the story...like really sick twisted "twist" 

i mean *WHAT IF* Lucifer isn't actually what we all expect him to be...what if he's not the big bad daddy...what if there is a bigger and badder mofo out there and that the next season is about Dean and Sam helping Luci get back his *"GRACE"*...i know it's wack but its not that far fetched either 

...well that's just my 2 cents


----------



## Jimin (May 25, 2009)

Raviene said:


> have you guys ever thought that the writers may twist the story...like really sick twisted "twist"
> 
> i mean *WHAT IF* Lucifer isn't actually what we all expect him to be...what if he's not the big bad daddy...what if there is a bigger and badder mofo out there and that the next season is about Dean and Sam helping Luci get back his *"GRACE"*...i know it's wack but its not that far fetched either
> 
> ...well that's just my 2 cents



That sounds like a terrible idea, dude...


----------



## Sesha (May 25, 2009)

Would be pointless and, not to mention, terribly anticlimactic.


----------



## Violent Man (May 25, 2009)

It'd be a twist but I'd be more satisfied if I saw Hell on Earth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

I have been rewatching season 1, its better than I remembered.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 25, 2009)

Rewatch season 2 and you will remember why that season is ultimately the best one


----------



## Nightfall (May 25, 2009)

Almost every show has it's fall from grace


----------



## Judge Gabranth (May 25, 2009)

This show is awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 25, 2009)

Toua said:


> Rewatch season 2 and you will remember why that season is ultimately the best one



Season 4 > Season 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2009)

Season 1 and 2 is real good because their wasn't really a story behind it it was just 2 brothers fighting legendary demons like bloody mary and the hookman. eventhough this show is still one of the greatest show on tv right now, i like it when it's less linear.


----------



## tari101190 (May 26, 2009)

what episode is this?


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

To me that looks like a shot from a deleted scene... 
But maybe not...



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Season 4 > Season 2



Season 4 had a better main storyline perhaps, but I'm not too sure about the monster-of-the-week material they used this season. 
I tend to remember season 2 as better in that department.

And season two had yellow eyes, but I remember you saying you're not that fond of him so... 
Because of the writer strike last year, I find season 3 to be the weakest season, things got a bit rushed...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

I am just not a fan of Yellow eyes, I think that his best stuff was in Season I really and I find Lilith far more interesting.


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

Demon kids creep me out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

I got tired of some of the episodes posed in two and I liked three and four better. I mean two is good, I think none of the show has been bad, but there is just stuff I like better.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

The last two episodes of season 2 are legendary.

I love that guy that can make you do anything he wants 

Besides, season 4 does have episode 3 after all  I can't stop looking at it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

Toua said:


> The last two episodes of season 2 are legendary.
> 
> I love that guy that can make you do anything he wants
> 
> Besides, season 4 does have episode 3 after all  I can't stop looking at it



Without a title I have no idea which one that is. 

But 1 has "Faith", "Asylum", "Dead Man's Blood", "Devil's Trap", "Scarecrow", "Bloody Mary" and "Skin"


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2009)

S04E03 is the one with Yellow Eyes in the past 

So much fanservice in that episode


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

It was good, but like I said, I am tired of Yellow Eyes.


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I got tired of some of the episodes posed in two and I liked three and four better. I mean two is good, I think none of the show has been bad, but there is just stuff I like better.



Naturally, to each his own, but this forum does have a tendency for people trying force their opinion on others. Not saying you're responsible for this, just generally people tend to do it a lot.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

I don't see it as forcing when someone tries to explain or even talk about why they liked it. I mean its only a problem when they have an issue with you not seeing things their way. 

I simply stated that I like these episodes and stuff from one and someone else will come and disagree, that's how the forum works. 

People will get opinionated on here too, but you have to remember that half the people around here don't take anything seriously. Not sure why that is, but that's just people's reaction to the internet.


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

I don't get it myself really, since there are a lot of people actually willing to debate seriously on the web... I don't really like the argument, as I think it only a way to avoid a problem, instead of confronting it. Everything you say on the internet good or positive may affect the person sitting behind the computer, the same way a normal face to face conversation would... Somewhat irresponsible, not that I have high morals about it or anything....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I don't get it myself really, since there are a lot of people actually willing to debate seriously on the web... I don't really like the argument, as I think it only a way to avoid a problem, instead of confronting it. Everything you say on the internet good or positive may affect the person sitting behind the computer, the same way a normal face to face conversation would... Somewhat irresponsible, not that I have high morals about it or anything....




Well to think that just because its the internet, people shouldn't be taken seriously and you shouldn't is silly. On both end you have real people, just because you can't see them face to face and don't know them personally to start out it should be okay to treat them less serious? 

I mean it sounds like some escapism bullshit to me, but most of the people who are like that are the people I really dislike speaking with.


----------



## Nightfall (May 26, 2009)

I wouldn't say this thread is a nest for them though, but escapism... correct word. But a lot of people do seem to think that way....unfortunately

I sort of try not to step on other peoples toes, so I don't get confronted with anything.... being a wimp has its merits...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I wouldn't say this thread is a nest for them though, but escapism... correct word. But a lot of people do seem to think that way....unfortunately
> 
> I sort of try not to step on other peoples toes, so I don't get confronted with anything.... being a wimp has its merits...



Nah, I mean the nest would be the blender since nothing is ever to be taken serious there. 

The arguments in this thread are actually more sound that some you encounter in the Cafe


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2009)

Episode 14 Season 1: Nightmares - Sam demonstrates the ability to move objects with his mind when under pressure. Has he ever used this again?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not that I can think of. Does moving demons with hand gestures count? If so, then yea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that's a different kind of thing, but there was that kid who killed his dad and uncle that they stopped from killing the step mom, Sam could have learned to do that.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

I think his powers have been handled a bit poorly... too inconistent, wish they could have sticked psychic precognition and limited TK. Instead of expanding his powers to demon ''instagib'' IMO


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2009)

Well the powers are the most inconsistent thing in the show, looking back there is sme glaring inconsistencies. When the mom was killed, you don't see any thing hinting at the demon blood. 

But later when they go to save the family in Salvation (1x21) the woman tells Sam that her baby looks at her "as if she can read your mind" which would be reason to think that Sam had some powers _before_ the demon blood. 

So either they need to start saying that the children that were selected were picked because they had powers or something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the powers are better leaning towards pure demonic in nature. That way it doesn't become another generic superhero clone.

I liked the other kids with the powers and all, but I'm sort of glad they're gone. This isn't about super powers. This is about hunters hunting the supernatural.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the powers are better leaning towards pure demonic in nature. That way it doesn't become another generic superhero clone.
> 
> I liked the other kids with the powers and all, but I'm sort of glad they're gone. This isn't about super powers. This is about hunters hunting the supernatural.



That's kind of lame though, because him being a psychic that hunted demons wouldn't change that as a show. 

Not to mention all of the glaring inconsistency it causes. 

I mean if Yellow Eyes was planning on using these kids right away, why did he try and make another in season one with that little girl. 

And if he favored Sam, why not just lead them on little ghost chases and stuff to keep them off his trail until he could use them. 

While I love this show, I think that this just goes to further demonstrate why I am not the biggest fan of the Yellow Eyes era. I am a stickler for consistency in a show and so many of them don't try (Buffy, for example).

I would like to think that the children meant something before Yellow eyes got to them because that at least makes part of this mess make sense.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

It could be they just forgot about it, or omitted it from the current storyline. It happens sometimes, although it isn't necessarily a good thing...

I haven't got anything solid to base this on, but do you think it's possible that the entire Lucifer plotline wasn't really planned that early in the show? I'm not sure how the process works, but it would explain some of the inconsistencies that have arised since season 4 started... 

I mean during a production of a show like this, isn't it normal to make things up along the way? 

I can't really remember everything from season 1 and 2 either... since I never rewatched any of them...

But it seems like season 3-4, they actually had a better plan on what was supposed to happen etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Normally with shows like this, the plots aren't planned out that far in advance, so its very likely. Maybe they wanted to use Lucifer, but weren't sure if they would get to.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Further issues, in episode 5 of season 2 there are two boys who have the power to speak and command someone to do something. Either, the demon got to both of them and gave them these powers or they developed naturally. But the thing is that if he did it to both of them, it would stand to reason that there was something special about the kids before the blood got into them.



Okay, I pretty much have the proof I need now, Ruby says "A generation of psychic kids, yellow eyed demon rounds them up..." 

Which means they were probably psychic before he got to them...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2009)

Something I've noticed, not sure if it has been addressed or not.

Episode one of this season is called "Lazarus Rising" while the finale is called "Lucifer Rising".

Dean obviously rose from the dead in Lazarus Rising, and now Lucifer is coming out.

Who or what is Lazarus? And could this mean anything?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2009)

Toua said:


> Something I've noticed, not sure if it has been addressed or not.
> 
> Episode one of this season is called "Lazarus Rising" while the finale is called "Lucifer Rising".
> 
> ...



Lazarus was a dead man who Jesus brought back to life, dude. Its a very famous Bible story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2009)

Toua said:


> Something I've noticed, not sure if it has been addressed or not.
> 
> Episode one of this season is called "Lazarus Rising" while the finale is called "Lucifer Rising".
> 
> ...



Its one of the last and great miracles Jesus performed before he was killed too, if I remember correctly. Lazarus was his cousin I think or friend or something and four days after he died, Jesus brought him back from the dead. 

With all this talk about Lucifer's vessel, did anyone think he might not need one? 

Its obvious that some Demons have their own bodies, because we saw one in season 2's finale.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't wait to find out just how powerful Lucifer is going to be, as well as how Sam and Dean are going to deal with him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Is this going to be the last season? I don't think they can do better then lucifer.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

I think someone said that the creator has confirmed that Season 5 is the last season, and yes they should definitely end it with that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

They can make Sam and Dean beat up arch-angels I guess. Otherwise, I don't see it going too much longer. I'm just hoping for a strong, strong finish to one of the best series of all time.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jun 10, 2009)

Season 6 officially confirmed!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

That's not confirmed, just strongly suggested.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't like this.....


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm guessing Kripke will extend the stop Lucifer story into the 6th season. Because where the fuck do you go after Lucifer ? Back to Werewolves? Vampires ? Demons, who would be scared shitless at this point of the Winchesters because they whooped Lucifer's ass ?


----------



## Shidoshi (Jun 10, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I'm guessing Kripke will extend the stop Lucifer story into the 6th season. Because where the fuck do you go after Lucifer ? Back to Werewolves? Vampires ? Demons, who would be scared shitless at this point of the Winchesters because they whooped Lucifer's ass ?


The Winchesters challenge God to a cosmic thumb-wrestling match.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not in love with it, but the Lucifer arc could last 2 season. I don't see why it couldn't.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 10, 2009)

If you notice in supernatural there are other things besides just heaven and hell. The fact we seen a trickster we can move on to stuff like rangnarok and other supernatural deities end of the world.


It could be like Fables where all the religions are true at one time somehow.....

Flying spaghetti monster anyone?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

Yammy said:


> If you notice in supernatural there are other things besides just heaven and hell. The fact we seen a trickster we can move on to stuff like rangnarok and other supernatural deities end of the world.
> 
> 
> It could be like Fables where all the religions are true at one time somehow.....
> ...



No....

There could be stuff for a sixth season, but I wouldn't push it. I think it's better to end it after Lucifer....


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 10, 2009)

I just hope they don't pull a Xena where Dean becomes an Angel or something.  I think it's important to have the brothers remain human.  Sam needs to dial down the demonic stuff a bit next season.  

As for how long the series should go, I say as long as they have a good story to tell, I'll watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2009)

They could restart the entire series and go back to the way it was during the first few seasons for all I care.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't want a Demon Sam vs Angel Dean either....I doubt it will happen anyway... Too much focus on powers would ruin the show, not to mention they're quite inconsistent as it is...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2009)

flying spagethi monster would crown suprnatural the most epic tv series ever.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

It could work in an episode with the Trickster, and it sounds like something he could think of as well...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope it ends at five still.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 19, 2009)

Going by the description in the Lucifer casting call. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> [LUCIFER]
> 30s ? 40s, male. This is the devil ? he is soft-spoken, strangely sympathetic, more vulnerable than evil and should have piercing eyes. This is an amazing role that will be heavily recurring...HEAVILY RECURRING GUEST STAR



It seems Sam won't be his vessel. Or if he is. He won't be his vessel for the entire season. 




Oh yah, season 5 starts up on September 10th.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 20, 2009)

Is that confirmed? 
Great news to me, since I didn't want Sam to be the one...

And whats with all the deleted posts?  First time I've seen so many in a row in this thread


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 20, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Is that confirmed?
> Great news to me, since I didn't want Sam to be the one...



Well the site is legit. They've been right in other stuff they've reported before.

But things could change. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They might find someone who doesn't fit those details (30-40, piercing eyes) but can deliver on the role. And budget changes always play a role for this series. Just ask Katie Cassidy. Kripke had plans for her return then their budget was given. She was axed and they settled for a cheaper chick. Who knows. Right now they're looking for this type of guy. Find him. Then CW gives them their budget. And they could be force to make changes like settling with something cheap that may not fit their original vision of Lucifer. 






Nightfall said:


> And whats with all the deleted posts?  First time I've seen so many in a row in this thread



A mistake happened. 

................................................................

That site just added another casting call this morning.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's her coming back. Cool. Just wished it was the original chick that has always played her though. I liked her.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Forgot all about that demon.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 20, 2009)

Season 5 Lucifer
Season 6 God?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 29, 2009)

It wouldn't be hard to stretch the Lucifer battle to 2 seasons at all. He is the biggest bad guy there can be in this sort of setting. I'm just hoping they don't stretch it out too long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 29, 2009)

I had a slight theory. One of the demons in the episode about Castiel seemed to be Meg. I just got that idea.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 29, 2009)

Whether or not they have have enough material for two more seasons, they need more monster of the week material. That doesn't involve spirits..
imo...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2009)

lucifer actor chosen Rizon


----------



## Jimin (Jul 1, 2009)

Not bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2009)

Um the writers have stated that this story arc will end in season 5, if CW renew the show afterwards there will be a completely new storyline. Tho I don't see how it could get bigger than taking on Lucifer?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 2, 2009)

Aliens....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a TV show, they could just make something up.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2009)

Bigger than Satan himself? I don't see what they could do? I just don't want to see indiiana Jones/Tomb raider nonsense like them stopping evil organisations from getting the Pandoras Box or some crap like that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 2, 2009)

God and/or Jesus


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2009)

A 6th season? Well as much as i don't like when shows go past there prime i can't say i mind, i love supernatural


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 2, 2009)

6th season

Cthulu


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Bigger than Satan himself? I don't see what they could do? I just don't want to see indiiana Jones/Tomb raider nonsense like them stopping evil organisations from getting the Pandoras Box or some crap like that.



Why not? Because that's worked in the past? Angel spent four seasons fighting an evil Law Firm and because they were humans and often acting with in the confines of the law, it made them that much more dangerous and interesting.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

That actor did a pretty good job in Dexter, I would say it's a pretty good choice for that role... Far better than casting Sam as Lucifer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> That actor did a pretty good job in Dexter, I would say it's a pretty good choice for that role... Far better than casting Sam as Lucifer



But that was kind of a dumb idea...I mean no one actually believed that...


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 2, 2009)

Orly?<_< 

Well it doesn't matter, I'm just glad it didn't happen...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2009)

I believed it for a while before I realized seperating the brothers for a season would be silly.

Who else thought Sam sucked this season? Jared Padelecki didn't do a convincing job of turning over to the dark side for me, it could be the writing but he lacked the same charisma. Jensen Ackles pretty much carried this season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2009)

I had no issues with this season or their characters.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Not bad.



I'm not familiar with the guy. From his resume, I've only seen Prison Break but don't remember him being in it. But since everyone likes the guy. I guess he must be a good choice.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> I'm not familiar with the guy. From his resume, I've only seen Prison Break but don't remember him being in it. But since everyone likes the guy. I guess he must be a good choice.



Well, I haven't either. I'm judging by pure looks. Based on looks, he has an evil-ish face, if you will.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 3, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I haven't either. I'm judging by pure looks. *Based on looks, he has an evil-ish face, if you will.*



Yeah, I'll give him that. 

On another subject .....

I forgot why I originally came into this thread.  I saw this earlier in the day and wanted to post it. It's a interview with one of the writers. Some big spoilers are in it. So, enter at your own risk.

Link. 

pek for the 3 things I liked that were mentioned.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Rufus returning. Nuff' said. 

2. Archangels appearing in Season 5. I want them to be so ridiculously powerful that the human vessel they possess start to rot or some shit because it can't handle their power level.

3. The horsemen are coming to town. They better not be some weaklings. **coughs** 7 deadly sins **coughs**


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 3, 2009)

If they do the horsemen that's just one more thing I was doing for a while that this show has in it now


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2009)

??? nothing in there...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2009)

I like the look...its sorta devilish


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2009)

It made me laugh


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> ??? nothing in there...



It's supposed to be this.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 23, 2009)

When does the new season begin?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> When does the new season begin?



September 10th. :')


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2009)

I love ur set Juanita <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

September 10th, eh? 

I'm ready.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> It's supposed to be this.



ya my isp won't let me see it :S


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 23, 2009)

Cant wait for next season


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Someone kill me, freeze me, then bring me back to life about 25 minutes before the show comes on, please.


Better yet, revive me after the season is over and record it all on Tivo so I can watch it all in on sitting.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 23, 2009)

^ I'm quite sure there's other things to watch in the meantime...

I like Supernatural as well, but it's not in the hall of fame of the greatest tv shows ever....
Well not yet anyway...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Probably, but I assume anyone cool enough would've recorded them for me, too. 


It's not in the hall of fame because it *is* the damn hall of fame!


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 23, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ^ I'm quite sure there's other things to watch in the meantime...
> 
> I like Supernatural as well, but it's not in the hall of fame of the greatest tv shows ever....
> Well not yet anyway...



are you kidding,it should be up there with house and soon to be fringe gooood i love that show!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spaZ (Jul 23, 2009)

Supernatural is an awesome show it should have a way bigger fanbase and viewers than it does.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Supernatural is an awesome show it should have a way bigger fanbase and viewers than it does.



Ugh, if only The CW would give this show some more promo and a decent amount of exposure...BUT NOOOOO THEY JUST HAVE TO INVEST EVERYTHING ON GOSSIP GIRL.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2009)

I cant see what people are laughing about


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 24, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Ugh, if only The CW would give this show some more promo and a decent amount of exposure...BUT NOOOOO THEY JUST HAVE TO INVEST EVERYTHING ON GOSSIP GIRL.



damn i despise that show with  passion.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 26, 2009)

Season 5 Comic Con Spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> THE SKINNY: At San Diego Comic Con, the cast and crew of SUPERNATURAL during the press roundtable event talked about their plans for the fifth season and what we would have to look forward to in the coming year.
> 
> It did not disappoint.
> 
> ...






Feeling the bold part. Especially the red bold part.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 26, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Season 5 Comic Con Spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the bold part. Especially the red bold part.



i just cried i cant wait......i cant wait to see the 4 horseman...god .......the Apocalypse.....go everything this might be the season of seasons.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So heaven and hell are both after them? Wowzers... 0.0


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! I'm so glad they're bringing back Ellen and Jo!! I hated how they just ~magically~ disappeared at the end of season 2. D:

I love how they're gonna make Lucifer ~sympathetic~ instead of some angry bitch xD 

So this makes Cas the official third rider of the Impala. LOL  

&& I'm really excited to see the four horsemen!! I wonder how the writers are gonna interpret them...


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 27, 2009)

Juanita Tequila said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like awesome mixed with a healthy dash of badass.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 27, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like awesome mixed with a healthy dash of badass.



sprinkled with some apocalyptic fighting on the side


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok I'm sold with this season...

Lot's of goodies coming up, I just hope they will limit the spirit runs loose scenario in certain episodes.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohhh this season just sounds awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So heaven and hell are both after them? Wowzers... 0.0



Sounds like Darksiders the game. Can't wait!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 27, 2009)

*5 mins of the season opener!!*

pls ignore the crazy fangirls screaming in the background. D: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8OPyAHCNO8[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG @ the end where Dean says "this is for my buddy, Cas!" AWWWWWWW!! :')


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2009)

Okay, that shit was beyond awesome. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The house being in pretty good shape means it wasn't much of a fight. Poor Cas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope the Trickster and the Rabbit's Foot make an epic return in this season. I know it wouldn't really mesh with the whole "OH NO IT'S SATAN AND THE APOCALYPSE" them, but I want it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2009)

Series lack Jo now.

And Ash

And Yellow Eyes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2009)

Series still has Dean = no big loss.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 29, 2009)

Toua said:


> Series lack Jo now.
> 
> And Ash
> 
> And Yellow Eyes



Well Jo is coming back...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it the same actress?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 29, 2009)

Toua said:


> Series lack Jo now.
> 
> And Ash
> 
> And Yellow Eyes



yeah i still wake up wishing yellow eyes would be there.....next to me....in my computer on a episode of a new supernatural episode ......but he's not


----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So like, Lucifer isn't gonna appear for a few episodes, eh?


----------



## spaZ (Jul 30, 2009)

Toua said:


> Is it the same actress?



Ya its the same actress.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, I've been watching this show for a while, and one of the things that surprised and pleased me was when I read that the creators of the show relied heavily on the Sandman for influences. 

What I'm wondering now is if anyone else is hoping that they rely on the Sandman heavily on influences for Lucifer in particular. And not as he was in his own comic, as that would quickly take him beyond the scope of the show, I think. 

As far as making him sympathetic... wouldn't be hard if you're comparing him to all the other angels of the host


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 17, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Season 5 Lucifer
> *Season 6 God*?



With a special appearance by Alanis Morissette.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Commercials have started down here for the new eps, with real footage. They've been on for some weeks now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2009)

posting on the 100th page

i can't wait for this show. is it really moving to fridays?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

You stole the post that was my birth year


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> posting on the 100th page
> 
> i can't wait for this show. is it really moving to fridays?



isn't that smallville?


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Commercials have started down here for the new eps, with real footage. They've been on for some weeks now.



What the deuce ? CW doing promos ? :amazed


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so excited.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> What the deuce ? CW doing promos ? :amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, saying Hell is here or something like that. It shows Sam and Dean covering their ears and there's this awful sound. 






rawfulbutter said:


> I'm so excited.



Kaite likes SN? Awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope they get the Colt back this season. I miss that gun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they get the Colt back this season. I miss that gun.



the knife was more badass imo. i don't see those weapons coming back since angels are immune to them.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 17, 2009)

You don't know that about the colt for all we know it can even kill angels. It was said it can kill almost anything except god probably.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> the knife was more badass imo. i don't see those weapons coming back since angels are immune to them.



The knife sucked compared the Colt, the Colt never failed, the knife did time and time again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> the knife was more badass imo. i don't see those weapons coming back since angels are immune to them.


 Colt had a cooler kill-shot the first time it was used. Like a bolt of lightning from the sky. Colt > knife.


spaZ said:


> You don't know that about the colt for all we know it can even kill angels. It was said it can kill almost anything except god probably.


 The Colt was said to kill *anything*. Period. It's like a gun from the Saint of Killers or something, but without the always hits.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The knife sucked compared the Colt, the Colt never failed, the knife did time and time again.


 Truth.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm

All they need now is a Bullseye character


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2009)

by badass i meant it's cool seeing them slash a demon's neck with it but i guess you're right. i hope the colt can't/wont take down lucifer himself, that would be so cheap


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> by badass i meant it's cool seeing them slash a demon's neck with it but i guess you're right. i hope the colt can't/wont take down lucifer himself, that would be so cheap



That's probably how it has to happen, I mean Yellow eyes had one of the most satisfying deaths in the show.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 18, 2009)

I doubt they'll actually kill off Lucifer.

I mean, even if they're done with the main plotline for his character, it would be such a waste of a character to finish him off. What mythological figure could even hope to capture such immediate interest?


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

Gotta say that when i glimpsed over this show some times i though it was just a good visual show but with no real plot or feeling of consequences from episode to episode (which i dont like much in a series. i like it to make sense and that the next episode is related somehow with the previous one(s)).
But then i started seeing the lates episodes, which show alot better plot revolving and so on, so i just got back to the beginning and gave it a more timed checking and now i love this show.
It talks about all kinds of myths, supernatural events and all that, but it keeps a good development of characters and plot, each time better and making people anxious to see what's coming next.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the show a lot as well... Despite the negative things some friends of mine said before I started watching it... But those ''friends'' love shit like prison break and Heroes...Speaks for itself..

I do find Sam and Dean's emotional convoes at the end of each episode sometimes to be annoying though... Not because I have anything against it, but more the fact that they seem to be repeating themselves... sometimes...

This show doesn't topple anything by Joss Whedon though, except Dollhouse...


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I like the show a lot as well... Despite the negative things some friends of mine said before I started watching it... But those ''friends'' love shit like prison break and Heroes...Speaks for itself..
> 
> I do find Sam and Dean's emotional convoes at the end of each episode sometimes to be annoying though... Not because I have anything against it, but more the fact that they seem to be repeating themselves... sometimes...
> 
> This show doesn't topple anything by Joss Whedon though, except Dollhouse...



U seem very well to know what u're talking about! 
Well i still like Heroes alot but Prison Break did in fact died into the same thing and i quited seeing it.
As to Dollhouse...i just love that show!  Amazing plot and awesome girls AHAHAHAHAHA Eliza Dushku makes all go down! 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know what you guys are saying, Buffy was a total suckfest, Dollhouse looks uninteresting, but I haven't tried it. Firefly was Whedon's best show, but its too short. Angel was really good but season 4 of supernatural clenched it.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know what you guys are saying, Buffy was a total suckfest, Dollhouse looks uninteresting, but I haven't tried it. Firefly was Whedon's best show, but its too short. Angel was really good but season 4 of supernatural clenched it.



If you give a chance to Dollhouse and see the entire first season i doubt u'll say its uninteresting. 
I had the same feeling on the first episode but after seeing the whole wideness of the plot, its just great.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> If you give a chance to Dollhouse and see the entire first season i doubt u'll say its uninteresting.
> I had the same feeling on the first episode but after seeing the whole wideness of the plot, its just great.
> 
> Sayonara
> NK



Don't really have a desire to watch it right now. I mean I hate shows with a slow start up. I tried Heroes and it just seemed really bland too.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't really have a desire to watch it right now. I mean I hate shows with a slow start up. I tried Heroes and it just seemed really bland too.



Yeah i get what u mean! its not like i also like to have to wait for a show to being some coherent action or developments, but on most of those shows i always get second opinions and hope it helps me decide to give it a shot or not. 

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

Well fair enough... buffy was a rollercoaster, but  it wasn't a suckfest<_<
Sarah Michelle Gellar just wasn't that good as a main lead, but Whedon is a feminist..I thought you and him would have something in common CTK...(not completely serious btw...so dont take it the wrong way)

@Namikaze Kakashi: I actually don't have that much confidence in my posts... but thanks for the compliment, but I don't always know what I'm talking about...
I'm somewhat scared of sounding stupid when I post...


----------



## Easley (Aug 18, 2009)

The portrayal of Lucifer is key - good or evil.

He needs to be ambiguous and I think the actor they've chosen can do that. Jacob in Lost? Perfect. The 'good guys' might question if they're on the right side. The angels are clearly being established as the enemy here. Zachariah is a typical bad guy, too smug.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 18, 2009)

I agree.. is that what they're planning to do as well?


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 18, 2009)

Ugh, if it's the guy who played Jacob in Lost, all that will happen is that Dean and Sam will realize they've met Lucifer a bunch of times before, and that's the last we'll ever hear of him.


----------



## Pintsize (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, I think I just found the best person to possibly portray Lucifer in season 5.


----------



## Dellyshess (Aug 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ2aS81ywMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2009)

the episode when dean was afraid of everything still has me laughing til this day.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Well fair enough... buffy was a rollercoaster, but  it wasn't a suckfest<_<
> Sarah Michelle Gellar just wasn't that good as a main lead, but Whedon is a feminist..I thought you and him would have something in common CTK...(not completely serious btw...so dont take it the wrong way)
> 
> @Namikaze Kakashi: I actually don't have that much confidence in my posts... but thanks for the compliment, but I don't always know what I'm talking about...
> I'm somewhat scared of sounding stupid when I post...



Except in Whedon's brand of feminism women fall in love with men who raped them (Spike and Buffy) 

After season 3 of that show, it was either really good (Hush and Once More With Feeling) or a train wreck (anything involving that Riley guy). 

As a show, Supernatural Topped Buffy in Season 2.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Aug 20, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> the episode when dean was afraid of everything still has me laughing til this day.




And the where Dean kept dieing lol

"This taco taste funny?"


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 20, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> And the where Dean kept dieing lol
> 
> "This taco taste funny?"



both of those where classics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 20, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> And the where Dean kept dieing lol
> 
> "This taco taste funny?"



lol didn't he go to pet a dog and the dog ended up killing him

it always happened to dean


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 21, 2009)

*SPN S5 PROMO #3*

THIS ONE HAS ACTUAL FOOTAGE, OMG!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrcuYrxc_F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks fucking ballinz.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 22, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ2aS81ywMI[/YOUTUBE]



omg that was hilarious.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

New trailer Preview is out, long one, shows Castiel, Sam and Dean and it looks like a mysterious woman from the back. There are some old shots of Ruby 1 and stuff in there but there's some crazy new shit and its looking really damn good. 

I can't wait . 

Even the new smallville shit looks good.

Edit: OMG I think I saw Jo!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

Supernatural looks good, Smallville looks terrible.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Supernatural looks good, Smallville looks terrible.



And so the natural order is preserved


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]VyYfOoq5wOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Seen it like 30 times.

Still good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a new one but its spoiler riddled.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Must see!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

I will PM it, but I lost the link hold on.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Supernatural looks good, Smallville looks terrible.



As flat as the Supernatural plot can be (and bloody repetitive/obvious), it's better than Smallville's. The fanservice-of-the-week women doesn't hurt Supernatural either.

Can't wait for this season to start.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Im eating my fingers in anticipation


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

I am starting an RP game here based on the series. Of course I am having some developmental issues with the process of working up a system and the like. But its in celebration of five years of SPN!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2009)

> As flat as the Supernatural plot can be



There is some repitition but overall Supernatural has a great plot, Smallville is utter crap in comparison, especially after the debacle that was last season, Clark Kent is the most annoying man on this planet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the plot in Supernatural is rather nice too, wouldn't call it flat although it usually tends to relate to the main plot at least thematically that's a good thing.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There is some repitition but overall Supernatural has a great plot, Smallville is utter crap in comparison, especially after the debacle that was last season, Clark Kent is the most annoying man on this planet.


Supernatural > Smallville anyday. 

Smallville hasn't even been good for a couple of years 3-4 was probably where it was at its best than they ran out of ideas and the show just got sloppy. But supernatural has been solid the who way through and its always fun to watch.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

Here it is guys: 
Happy Birthday LE


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> There is some repitition but overall Supernatural has a great plot, Smallville is utter crap in comparison, especially after the debacle that was last season, Clark Kent is the most annoying man on this planet.



Yeah, don't get me wrong, the show keeps me thoroughly entertained, but instead of the Smallville "sky-gazing barn scene", Supernatural always ends with a bunch of wangst and (what I consider to be) unnecessary emotional discussions. Even worse when Sam ends up taking the point of view Dean had at the end/beginning of the previous episode (or vice versa). I skip over those scenes most of the time and the show remains awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong, the show keeps me thoroughly entertained, but instead of the Smallville "sky-gazing barn scene", Supernatural always ends with a bunch of wangst and (what I consider to be) unnecessary emotional discussions. Even worse when Sam ends up taking the point of view Dean had at the end/beginning of the previous episode (or vice versa). I skip over those scenes most of the time and the show remains awesome.


'
So what you're wanting is mindless BS story? Cause that's what it sounds like.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 2, 2009)

^ *sigh* so you think the entirety of the Supernatural plot/story begins and ends in the final 2 minutes of each episode? Because my remark makes special mention of the *end* of the episodes when the plot elements have all been resolved. Those parts aren't even required to touch back to the central thread of the season since they constantly talk about it during any given episode.


Oh wait lol or do you mean only the parts where Dean and Sam are crying are relevant to the plot?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 2, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ *sigh* so you think the entirety of the Supernatural plot/story begins and ends in the final 2 minutes of each episode? Because my remark makes special mention of the *end* of the episodes when the plot elements have all been resolved. Those parts aren't even required to touch back to the central thread of the season since they constantly talk about it during any given episode.
> 
> 
> Oh wait lol or do you mean only the parts where Dean and Sam are crying are relevant to the plot?



I wouldn't call it crying but a lot of plot has been revealed in the last few minutes of the show before.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 3, 2009)

Could you PM me the latest trailer, CTK? 

And man, I'd love to do a Supernatural RP... damn college mucking up my schedule.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 3, 2009)

They're letting anyone download 'O Death' on the Supernatural website.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah its not a trailer, its a fan made thing of compiled info but it has a lot of character spoilers in it.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]VyYfOoq5wOE[/YOUTUBE]



i think i just cried and had 4 orgasms that looks sweet.

ps can anyone tell me the music that was playing in the background.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

The song is called O Death by Jen Titus, there's a link to where you can download it for free on that video's info, also the CW is offering a download.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

I will post a link but like I said *THIS IS FILLED WITH SPOILERS, I WON'T EVEN POST THE VIDEO HERE, JUST THE LINK IF YOU CLICK IT, ITS YOUR OWN FUCKING FAULT. 

*Naruto Chapter 462 Prediction Thread


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2009)

So will season 5 be the last one... or will they start milking this?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it will be the last from what I have heard, but they have been given the go ahead for more.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think it will be the last from what I have heard, but they have been given the go ahead for more.



really?I heard they had at least another season to do...Anyways if this is the last it will be good and it can go out in a bang and without having jumped the shark.

P.s whom else could they have as a villain god?

Also you said its spoiler ridden just how bad is it?.

edit omg i just clicked for a second and wow...."her" that untalented ......


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> really?I heard they had at least another season to do...Anyways if this is the last it will be good and it can go out in a bang and without having jumped the shark.
> 
> P.s whom else could they have as a villain god?
> 
> Also you said its spoiler ridden just how bad is it?.



I was kind of shocked by a lot of the characters coming back. And I doubt God is a villain because that's just dumb. But they could use two seasons going after Lucifer.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I was kind of shocked by a lot of the characters coming back. And I doubt God is a villain because that's just dumb. But they could use two seasons going after Lucifer.



or Lucifer/god's love child.Yeah i was shocked also,this season is gonna be epic in that its gonna answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh damn. This is on the same night as the first game of the NFL season.


----------



## ez (Sep 4, 2009)

in need of some info: when does this show start airing new episodes again?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 4, 2009)

18th of this month


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2009)

September 10th. Same day as NFL regular season opener.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 4, 2009)

ezxx said:


> in need of some info: when does this show start airing new episodes again?



in the U.S September 10th

I'm gonna be watching it and fringe ..thank god i have tvo.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm just going to start saying "Next Thursday"


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm just going to start saying "Next Thursday"



indeed i cannot freaking wait.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I am glad too, I wish it was two hours...instead they put that shitty Vampire Diaries show on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

Next Thursday? 

Same time as Fringe?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't know what Fringe is, but I don't watch it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Don't know what Fringe is, but I don't watch it



 a science fiction series. i watch it every once in awhile.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 4, 2009)

Twilight is gonna kill the ratings now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2009)

you mean vampire diary?

i'm not watching that


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I will try it, but that's cause the girl looks hot. It looks like Twilight, but its based on some books older than Twilight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

Vampire what? Do not want! 

You should watch Fringe. It's the best show EVER.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm waiting for a Gossip Girl/Supernatural Crossover. It's coming you bastards. 

Or better yet, Supernatural/Smallville. 

They could hunt Clark and I am sure they would kill him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

Give Dean the Colt and a Rabbits Foot and Clark is going down HARD.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Give Dean the Colt and a Rabbits Foot and Clark is going down HARD.



I doubt the colt would work, he's not a demon or vamp, but I think they would discover his secret with Kyrptonite and just off him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 4, 2009)

It kills ANYTHING.

Hyperbole for the win. 

Besides, with the Rabbit's Foot, Clark will trip over a rock and land on a Kryptonite sword upon first encounter.


----------



## RDL (Sep 5, 2009)

Wouldn't it be cool if their dad came back as God? 

EDIT: I'm actually hoping it's the trickster.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 8, 2009)

Two days...


----------



## Vault (Sep 8, 2009)

Lol what their dad as God or do you mean possessed by God


----------



## RDL (Sep 8, 2009)

I meant possessed by God.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2009)

How? His body is gone and hes just a walking spirit now..


----------



## RDL (Sep 8, 2009)

I was joking... 


> Wouldn't it be cool if their dad came back as God?
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually hoping it's the trickster.


I use the "awesome" smiley for sarcasm. Wasn't joking about the trickster part.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2009)

ooo I looked passed the smiley face. 

Anyway episode tomorrow


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

You mean day after tomorrow. It comes on Thursday.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 8, 2009)

Shit I keep thinking today is Wednesday.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

We're basically 47 hours and 40 minutes from its start right now.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder..... At the end of this, do any of you want a happy ending...? Or actually an ending where one of the Winchester brothers die, permanently...?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 8, 2009)

I am really interested in what happened with Castiel. Low level angel about to get his ass whooped by a bunch of arcs.

Also, does anyone know if we will see Anna again


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes we will see Anna again.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd like a happy ending or a sad one, this show is so good it could pull off either and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 9, 2009)

What is a happy ending considering they just summoned Lucifer?


----------



## Jimin (Sep 9, 2009)

I think he means the end of the series.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats what I meant yeah... One of the reasons I want this to end with this season.. That and it was probably Kripkes plan all along, season 6 could become subpar easily...

hmm can't wait now, will probably one the most awesome season premieres ever...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Thats what I meant yeah... One of the reasons I want this to end with this season.. That and it was probably Kripkes plan all along, season 6 could become subpar easily...
> 
> hmm can't wait now, will probably one the most awesome season premieres ever...



Season 5 is what this show rests on. I told my friend that if this goes well this is my favorite show pretty much ever.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 9, 2009)

I chose the hard decision to watch the Steelers-Titans game instead of this on Thursday. I've watch this on Friday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

I want a unique ending for Supernatural. Not one where they simply defeat Lucifer and everythig goes back to normal.

It should end with the end of the world.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 9, 2009)

That would be a pretty unique ending, but how would the reception be?

I would like it if they left things ambiguous, up to the viewer... but not too much... I'm not really sure what I want yet... Just not a cheesy happy ending, where everyone gets a get out of hell freecard...



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Season 5 is what this show rests on. I told my friend that if this goes well this is my favorite show pretty much ever.



But if the ratings sky rocket... the show will probably go on for another sixth season<_<
Well it's way too early to tell now anyway.... I just hate it when things go outside their planned schedule.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2009)

Supernatural always delivers something good in the tragedy area, but often goes back and gives their dad a get-out-of-hell-free card.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2009)

im exited to see the new season. i wonder what they are going to do about lucifer. hope they make him like memnoch in the anne rice novel. messingwith the main characters.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 10, 2009)

Spoilers!! A small interview about what might happen this season.

High Resolution Version (2139x1295)


----------



## Easley (Sep 10, 2009)

NAM said:


> i wonder what they are going to do about lucifer. hope they make him like memnoch in the anne rice novel. messingwith the main characters


Satan from Paradise Lost seems to be what they are aiming for. Sympathetic and not totally 'evil'. That doesn't make him a good guy, just ambiguous, and the angels might actually be the true villains - well, Zachariah at least. Smug bastard. 

The writers could go either way. I expect Lucifer to be manipulative and devious, but not a typical bad guy.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 10, 2009)

11 hours


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

It was 12 hours when you posted that.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 10, 2009)

Finally my thursday nights have meaning again.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2009)

We need a new recurring female character, now that Ruby is gone.... Was someone announced?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Finally my thursday nights have meaning again.



You mean because of magnificent shows like _Vampire Diaries_?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure someone here has seen it, but I would recommend Carnivale... For people who like the Dark/Light mythology... Although it was cancelled sadly, after only 2 seasons when 6 were planned, it had a good enough ending..

It's a bit too complex though, I had to read up on a lot of things after it ended..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never even heard of it, how old is it? Where and on what station did it air?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2009)

silent ninja hunter

HBO...

I think a lot of people dismissed it because it it's so slow paced, their loss


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 10, 2009)

so here in the uk is there anyway to watch it as it airs?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean because of magnificent shows like _*Vampire Diaries*_?



I see CW, or mainly just the head of it Dawn whateverthefuck, is really pushing that show. They got it repeating at the same time slot for the next 3 nights.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't wait for it to start tonight.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You mean because of magnificent shows like _Vampire Diaries_?



I don't know what that is...and I assume you are joking >_> it sounds lame.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Its a new vampire show on CW i think its twilight and Gossip girl mixed together


----------



## spaZ (Sep 10, 2009)

Big spoiler click at your own risk.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Looky looky.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Sam is shitting himself


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its a new vampire show on CW i think its twilight and Gossip girl mixed together


Apparently its based on some novels that predate Twilight.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

I will watch 3 episodes then judge it myself


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pope Benedict


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I will watch 3 episodes then judge it myself



I will end up watching it, since I have two channels.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Suna
> 
> HBO...
> 
> I think a lot of people dismissed it because it it's so slow paced, their loss



Was good but nothing amazing. First season started off way to slow pace, second was better, and i believe it could of been something big but for what it was it was good, just not amazing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

I am just not a big fan of long term slow paced shows. I think that was the problem with Jericho too, people thought it was too slow paced.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2009)

^another one of the nice parts about this show is its pace.



Vault said:


> Its a new vampire show on CW i think its twilight and Gossip girl mixed together



 and to think I was actually going to pass time by watching that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Nae'blis said:


> ^another one of the nice parts about this show is its pace.
> 
> 
> 
> and to think I was actually going to pass time by watching that.



From what I read on Wiki its about Vampires beating the shit out of each other over some hot high school chick who looks more like a hot college chick and there's some birds.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Tonight is the night :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Just an hour and a half now guise.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Nearly half an hour for me


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

The show airs at the same time nation wide I thought? Vampire Diaries comes on first and then Supernatural. This show has better effects than Twilight.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 10, 2009)

*avoids reading possible spoilers on page*

If anyone could help me out, my college's cable company thought it would be a good idea to drop The CW, and I just found that out tonight. If there's a streaming link or download available by tonight, would anyone minding pming me?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Was good but nothing amazing. First season started off way to slow pace, second was better, and i believe it could of been something big but for what it was it was good, just not amazing.



Well I can't really argue against that... bumpy start... Still the Cinematography was very good... Beautiful series, but it was cancelled so yeah...:\

I can't wait to see Lucifer in action now... 

And Jo is returning? I didn't know that until today, thought they had stated that she wasn't going to return at all...

More ass for Dean...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2009)

Episode is about to start in a couple of minutes. Whose excited?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Dude, this is already off to a good start


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuck you Amerifags  Us Eurofags have to wait


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 10, 2009)

lol                      .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Bobby?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Angels being able to give stomach cancer? thats awesome


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

This was definitely a damn good start to the season, glad that they didn't take things slow and give us a bunch of crap or some normal Hunt they randomly take up in the middle of all of this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Kinda left off with Dean being Michael's sword wouldn't you say


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2009)

^i think he'll get micheal's powers


also i'm glad castiel didn't get his ass kicked  like last season.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

I seem to have a feeling that he'll let Michael become his vessel, more than likely at the end of the season =o

Big clash and whatnot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^i think he'll get micheal's powers
> 
> 
> also i'm glad castiel didn't get his ass kicked  like last season.



It's obvious that they're alluding to God bringing him back, that's probably why he's stronger now.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2009)

Man, I'm so happy Supernatural is back. 

Once Heroes and Smallville start up again, my TV viewing experience will be complete yet again. Hung, Entourage, Heroes, Supernatural, Smallville... 

This season is already off to an amazing start.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

I doubt I will ever be able to watch Heroes.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt I will ever be able to watch Heroes.



Eh, it's probably not for everyone, but I enjoy it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who else is looking forward to Lucifer causing some major damage in his vessel?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2009)

I feel sorry for the vessel,being used like that

what did lucifer mean when he said he was powerful?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 10, 2009)

Tonight's episode was good! It's was crazy how Angels can cause serious damage with just their finger. Removing Sam's lungs & giving Dean lvl 4 stomach cancer, I was like "OH SHIT!!!!". And did anyone noticed that Lucifer's vessel is fucking Jacob from 'Lost'. That really surprising me. Great way to start up the season. I can't wait for the new episode next week.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Tonight's episode was good! It's was crazy how Angels can cause serious damage with just their finger. Removing Sam's lungs & giving Dean lvl 4 stomach cancer, I was like "OH SHIT!!!!". And did anyone noticed that Lucifer's vessel is fucking Jacob from 'Lost'. That really surprising me. Great way to start up the season. I can't wait for the new episode next week.



I've known who Lucifer's vessel was every since last spring when someone posted that spoiler and pwned Yammy for saying it was going to be Sam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2009)

speaking of sam, it doesn't make sense to me how he lost his hunger for blood.also what was that plane scene about?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2009)

Good ep, but was so wanting to see Lucifer finally meet the boys.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of sam, it doesn't make sense to me how he lost his hunger for blood.also what was that plane scene about?



They explained all of that in the episode, or alluded to the fact that someone saved them.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Good ep, but was so wanting to see Lucifer finally meet the boys.



What? And kill them? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or have god save them...


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of sam, it doesn't make sense to me how he lost his hunger for blood.also what was that plane scene about?



Sam only got those powers for the sole purpose of unsealing Lucifer now his free no need for em anymore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Sam only got those powers for the sole purpose of unsealing Lucifer now his free no need for em anymore



Not really, because he had them right after he killed Lilth before, Ruby even said he was just drained. It appears that if he starts drinking the blood again he will get them back because they showed him touching blood on the knife and looking at the blood.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember him attempting to demon mojo Ruby thinking he still had them only for Ruby to sy he spent his last bit of power on the big fish


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> I remember him attempting to demon mojo Ruby thinking he still had them only for Ruby to sy he spent his last bit of power on the big fish



Yeah he was just out, Dean and Sam discussed how he had gotten cleaned off the addiction too, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have powers. In season 1 the powers were an inborn thing, the demon blood either added to them or sped them up, but Sam was always psychic.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah he was just out, Dean and Sam discussed how he had gotten cleaned off the addiction too, but that doesn't mean he doesn't have powers. In season 1 the powers were an inborn thing, the demon blood either added to them or sped them up, but Sam was always psychic.



Well i cant comment i still havent watched the new episode  Also what i dont get, shouldnt Sam get all of the powers the psychic children had? Super strength and controlling ghosts is win  Also the Telekenisis which he showed to ave mind you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> Well i cant comment i still havent watched the new episode  Also what i dont get, shouldnt Sam get all of the powers the psychic children had? Super strength and controlling ghosts is win  Also the Telekenisis which he showed to ave mind you.



He can control demons and he didn't want to use powers for personal gain more than likely. Ruby probably only showed him one.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

The writers forgot maybe? Also instead of Vamp diaries CW should have given that money to Supernatural's budget so atleast season 5 we see exactly the fights the writers and creator intended. We all know with a bigger budget Angels would be shooting out lightning and shit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> The writers forgot maybe? Also instead of Vamp diaries CW should have given that money to Supernatural's budget so atleast season 5 we see exactly the fights the writers and creator intended. We all know with a bigger budget Angels would be shooting out lightning and shit



Actually all of that seems lame, I am kind of sick of silly magic looking attacks, Castiel is bad ass without all of that.


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2009)

Im not even gonna front i was slighty disappointed when i heard Angels were about to fight it out only to be bitterly disappointed. Didnt help when the wreckage of the Aftermath looked like a hell of a fight took place. It also doesnt help when the angels talk big about whipping a small town off the face of the planet


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, I found some way to watch the episode... awesome ep.

"Can you take your hand off my chest?"

"No."


----------



## Moon (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not my favorite season opener but wasn't bad. Was really fast paced and I think it may have suffered from that at points. Beginning was really jolty, I get that most likely God put them on the plane and I'm fine with that but then the jump to their car annoyed me. First it didn't even mention how they escaped the crashing plane (Dean's worst fear prior to Hell) and the car...how did it get there? 

And when the heck did Dean have time to make that anti-angel seal at Chuck's house? 

Then there was the whole section with Bobby getting taken over by the fodder demon. Bobby was the one who gave Sam and Dean the amulet thingys that would prevent them from being possessed. He just forgot to keep one for himself? If it had been Meg that had possessed him then fine, lowly charms wouldn't work on a high class demon but this one was just plain fodder. Also didn't Sam say last year that the knife killed the person being possessed? Yet Bobby lives. 

Other than that it was fine. Thought Dean was a bit too adamant about not becoming Micheal's vessel (he went to hell for his brother once, yet won't consider dying (possibly to heaven) for Sam, Bobby, and millions of people) but it wouldn't be Supernatural if Dean wasn't there so no surprise. Cass had a cool intro. Lucifer's torment of his vessel was interesting. Angel's powers seemed interesting. Glad to have Supernatural back.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

Really good ep. Nice pace. Had a few questions though coz some stuff just never made sense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was the point of the plane scene.....when they would just be transported to the car after that.

How did Bobby get possessed. I thought he would have had a tattoo just like the brothers. 

How did Bobby break through the possession.....cant remember if that has been done before....I think only papa winchester did it with yellow eyes. It was just too random for his to break through.

Whats to stop Lucifer from pwning all the angels right now since Michael doesn't have his "sword" and Lucifer now has his


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

I found nude images of Jessica (Sam's g/f in season 1 episode 1)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

Link plz


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll need to see some ID first sir


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

Here u go


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 11, 2009)

Mediocre start to the new season.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 11, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Really good ep. Nice pace. Had a few questions though coz some stuff just never made sense.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'm guessing that the stuff that didn't make sense will be fleshed out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucifer doesn't have his sword.  Castiel did.  That's what he used to kill the angles who were with Zachariah...

Though, I don't think it truly matters much, as Lucifer's probably going to be near-brokenly-powerful even without it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I'm guessing that the stuff that didn't make sense will be fleshed out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael's sword is his vessel, that sword Castiel got was probably the weapon referenced by Anna in Season 4. 

Bobby either doesn't have the Tattoo or the demons got something to help them get around it. (or they could have caught him, burned the tattoo to break it and possessed him)


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

i sincerely hoped for a two hour premiere. it was a decent opening, i suppose.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

This show would never get a Two Hour premiere. They typically only give those to those flashy teen dramas. I am pretty sure that one of the shows this week gone one.


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 11, 2009)

So, bets on Dean getting possessed at least once by Michael during season 5?


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

^i figured that was a foregone conclusion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Supernatural has some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought it was a great opening.


*Spoiler*: _plane_ 



The reason they were put on the plane is because god or someone higher up than the douchebag angels wanted dean and sam alive. that's also why castiel is alive now. god brought him back to life.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 11, 2009)

^I think just about everyone figured that out. lulz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, that was fairly obvious, I thought. 

I thought it was an alright opener, I just wished the guy would've resisted Lucifer a little more than he did. You know, really fleshed out the character and made the take-over more ominous throughout a few episodes, like the race against possession.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 11, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, I'm aware Michael's Sword is his vessel.  I saw the episode, too.  I was referring to Lucifer's sword, or, rather, the sword that Uriel was killing other angels with late last season.  I don't believe it was callled "Lucifer's Sword" in the show, it was just referred to as such in a few episode summaries I read online (I saw the episode, though).  _Whatever_ that sword Uriel was using I'm pretty sure that's the same sword that Castiel used to kill Zachariah's angelic assistants.  I guess it's ambiguous as to what Lucifer's sword actually is, because unlike Michael, Lucifer's vessel was never referred to as a sword (though, that could just be thematically related).  If Uriel's angel-killing weapon was, indeed, previously in Luci's possession, I was saying that he'd probably be still stupid powerful without it.

Perhaps it could also be an archangel's sword?


I liked the premiere episode this season.  It's shaping up to be somethin' _fierce_...


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2009)

When they were talking about "the vessel", I just got  a whole bunch of homoerotic vibes from it. I bet when it happens it will be in that guys underground bdsm chamber.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the thing they use to kill angels is just another artifact like the Colt or the knife, except it's for angels. It's not an archangel sword or anything.

At least I'd assume. I also assume it doesn't work on Lucifer, of course.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucifer seems like a pretty nice guy....being honest and all...except for the visions of blood and shit he made the poor vessel see. Can't wait to see his true personality though


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 11, 2009)

Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think that only amply in vital areas and bobby was aredy figthing the demon insde him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

I was also wondering about that Bobby thing. He should be, by all accounts, dead. The only safe way to remove a demon is with that incantation. 

I'm glad Bobby is alive though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was also wondering about that Bobby thing. He should be, by all accounts, dead. The only safe way to remove a demon is with that incantation.
> 
> I'm glad Bobby is alive though, don't get me wrong.


I think, like Linkdarkside was saying, that the knife is seen as fatal because everytime it's used, it's used in a vital area:  head (through the face), neck, chest and any attack like that is pretty much going to be as fatal as stabbing a normal human in those areas with a regular knife (which is pretty much what you're left with after the demon's killed).  Bobby caught it near the kidney and was taken to a hospital quickly enough and even then, it was pretty close there for a moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Well that's a nice explanation now (and I beleive it) but I'm fairly certain people have been stabbed in the gut before with the knife and were dead.

I also recall them saying that the host dies no matter what (which is why they are so apt to kill the human hosts, since it didn't matter), so I think that, if it is how you are saying it is, it's a retcon to save Bobby.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 11, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> I thought it was a great opening.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _plane_
> ...



Castiel gave Zacharia some sort of hint of who did it. And Zach goes into shock and says "it can't be" or some shit like that. So I'm thinking it was either God or Lucifer who saved their (Sam, Dean & Castiel) asses. Only them two would leave Zach shitting in his pants in disbelief. Lucifer would be the likely candidate since God is MIA. 

- The opener overall was good. But I'll take Lazarus Rising over it though.  

- That fangirl was pretty funny. "Can you please stop touching me ?" 

- Zacharia has some deadly skills. 

- So it is possible for the human vessel to survive a ganking from the knife. The boys should practice stabbing a possessed human so that the human survives it and of course the demon wouldn't it. It'll make their lives much easier. 

- As for what Castiel used to kill the angels. I saw the angels, that Castiel killed, were armed as well. Probably same thing. Castiel was just quicker to the draw and kill. The reason I don't think it was the Sword of Lucifer. Uriel's revelation that a angel can only be kill by a angel suggest that the weapons they arm themselves with does the trick. No special sword needed. The Sword of Lucifer was to throw everyone (Castiel included) else off.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 11, 2009)

so...i'm gonna ask the million dollar question

what do you think of lucifer's vessel? I mean as an actor

i don't watch lost so i have no idea how he acts


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the guy's look, he seems to have what they were looking for. Soft spoken, kind, almost too kind, is what the casting call said.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 11, 2009)

i just wish they dont go w/ the psycho route... that has been done one too many times already


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

btw, i like the choice they made for lucifer's actor. i actually had him in mind long before i even realized it. that guy tends to play good b-class villains rather well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

The guy looks familiar, but I can't really place him in anything. I don't really have any opinion on the matter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Lucifer seems like a pretty good *manipulator *



fixed

seriously when he was talking to that guy all i was thinking was


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 11, 2009)

Good thing Bobby didn't die. I would've been seriously pissed if he died in the first episode of a new season. And Zach is a small reality warper lol. Can he beat the trickster I wonder?


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 11, 2009)

Raviene said:


> so...i'm gonna ask the million dollar question
> 
> what do you think of lucifer's vessel? I mean as an actor
> 
> i don't watch lost so i have no idea how he acts



He played the part of a guy going nuts pretty well. There should be a change up now that Luci is in him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Good thing Bobby didn't die. I would've been seriously pissed if he died in the first episode of a new season. And Zach is a small reality warper lol. Can he beat the trickster I wonder?


 I would assume the higher-up angels are more powerful than the Trickster just via the ranking of Supernatural.

However, just based on feats, Trickster > anything we've seen in the series. He can do literally anything. He'd just dump Zach into a worm hole or have him sodomized by aliens.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Good thing Bobby didn't die.



i actually wanted him dead, to be honest. nothing better than a season premiere full of surprises, such as a longtime protagonist dying off.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought Bobby was going to die this episode. Because he didnt, I doubt they will kill him now. It seem like they want Dean and Sam to continue to have a father figure during this ordeal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought he was dead at first. I figured he'd come back to life, but I was sure he got "Derek'd" (Sarah Connor Chronicles).


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would assume the higher-up angels are more powerful than the Trickster just via the ranking of Supernatural.
> 
> However, just based on feats, Trickster > anything we've seen in the series. He can do literally anything. He'd just dump Zach into a worm hole or have him sodomized by aliens.



Wasn't the trickster classified as a demi-god or something. So far, he seems unbeatable. Just wish himself or the angels to somewhere else whenever there is trouble. Maybe even make the angels think god will come down and smite them if they try to touch him.

I would honestly love to see a showdown between the two.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, either a god or demi-god. But there have been really weak gods in the Supernatural verse that the brothers have actually killed already, so I don't take the title as much at face value.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

i think the trickster is a bit too highly ranked for his feats. he's killed far too easily.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 11, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i actually wanted him dead, to be honest. nothing better than a season premiere full of surprises, such as a longtime protagonist dying off.



I'm not sure the brother's relationship would have survived that.  They're barely hanging on as is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 11, 2009)

But he hasn't been killed.


----------



## ez (Sep 11, 2009)

by killed i meant "beaten," actually. my mistake.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 11, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i actually wanted him dead, to be honest. nothing better than a season premiere full of surprises, such as a longtime protagonist dying off.



How badly would that have sucked for Sam? Always wondering if Bobby actually meant what he said.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 11, 2009)

ezxx said:


> by killed i meant "beaten," actually. my mistake.



But he has never actually been beaten. He tricked them into thinking they beat him right? Or am I missing something. He could have killed them whenever he wanted with not much effort


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 11, 2009)

I was under the impression The Trickster was just messing with them. He totally could've killed them anytime.

The Trickster vs Lucifer


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, either a god or demi-god. But there have been really weak gods in the Supernatural verse that the brothers have actually killed already, so I don't take the title as much at face value.


To be fair, the Trickster and Zach have pretty much shown similar feats.  Zach managed to either create an entire building full of people familiar with "Dean Smith" and "Sam Wesson" including creating fake memories for both of them, Castiel (an angel lower than Zach) managed to manipulate time and can effortlessly warp reality of the human realm to an unknown extent.  The angels are called the "Agents of Fate" in the show.  They apparently only have one weakness, like the Trickster.

I'd say based on what we saw, they might be equal.

*Edit:  Actually, I think the Trickster might be totally immortal (agelessly and nigh invulnerable), as opposed to angels who could be killed by each other.


----------



## Moon (Sep 12, 2009)

Trickster is a runaway angel.

Why not.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 12, 2009)

Samlicker81 is actually god undercover


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> To be fair, the Trickster and Zach have pretty much shown similar feats.  Zach managed to either create an entire building full of people familiar with "Dean Smith" and "Sam Wesson" including creating fake memories for both of them, Castiel (an angel lower than Zach) managed to manipulate time and can effortlessly warp reality of the human realm to an unknown extent.  The angels are called the "Agents of Fate" in the show.  They apparently only have one weakness, like the Trickster.
> 
> I'd say based on what we saw, they might be equal.
> 
> *Edit:  Actually, I think the Trickster might be totally immortal (agelessly and nigh invulnerable), as opposed to angels who could be killed by each other.



You need to rewatch that episode because you missed ALOT. He didn't create that building, he altered their minds if anything.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Castiel gave Zacharia some sort of hint of who did it. And Zach goes into shock and says "it can't be" or some shit like that. So I'm thinking it was either God or Lucifer who saved their (Sam, Dean & Castiel) asses. Only them two would leave Zach shitting in his pants in disbelief. Lucifer would be the likely candidate since God is MIA.
> 
> - The opener overall was good. But I'll take Lazarus Rising over it though.
> 
> ...



Wasn't Lucifer that rescued Sam and Dean, wouldn't of been any reason to shut the doors of the tomb if he was gonna save them. Unless of course Cas struck some sort of deal.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2009)

i think it was god who save sam dean and cas before Lucifer could appear. why would Lucifer save dean if he was Michael's vessel.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 13, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You need to rewatch that episode because you missed ALOT. He didn't create that building, he altered their minds if anything.


Tomato, tomahto.  The last Trickster episode I saw was the one where Dean kept dying a la _Groundhog's Day_, and he "merely" manipulated the area of an entire town to keep repeating the same day for almost a year.  The town existed previously; he "merely" bent time to his will.

Castiel, an angel on a lower totem position than Zachariah, managed to bend time as well.  Even *if* Zach didn't manage to create the entire building (which isn't out the realm of possibility, given he can remove a person's lungs and give him stage 4 cancer with nothing but a thought), he's shown comparable power, keeping Dean in a doorless, self-repairing room with self-materializing food and drink that responds to whatever Dean thought of or wished for...including the implication of resurrection, seemingly without any trouble or much effort involved.  I think the only real differences is the fact that he has to, with consent, inhabit a body to truly interact with the human world and he can presumably be killed by others of his kind.  I don't know if goat blood-covered stakes can actually kill a/the Trickster (I think Sam tried it on the Bobby-impersonating Trickster late in Season 3).

Hell, whose house was "Dean Smith" living in?


----------



## Alucard (Sep 14, 2009)

aha!  so i am not the only one here that Loki ( the trickster ) should somehow be involved in this. i always thought that it was odd that non of these demigods ( or rather he is the only powerful one ) are interfering in this situation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think the trickster would be involved because for one, it doesn't affect him. If he's not a human he can stay out of the way.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 14, 2009)

If I were to guess, I would say the trickster is probably as powerful as the normal weaker angels but would definitely not want to piss off Michael, Lucifer, or any other of the arch's. That is the peak of power in the supernatural-verse and I doubt anyone else comes even close.

If Lucifer is about to bring armageddon on earth, then I think it does concern the trickster. Nobody to play tricks on anymore. I would love it if they brought him back into the storyline.....maybe the brothers contact him and he plays an epic trick on some of the angels. He is definitely one of my fav characters


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> If I were to guess, I would say the trickster is probably as powerful as the normal weaker angels but would definitely not want to piss off Michael, Lucifer, or any other of the arch's. That is the peak of power in the supernatural-verse and I doubt anyone else comes even close.
> 
> If Lucifer is about to bring armageddon on earth, then I think it does concern the trickster. Nobody to play tricks on anymore. I would love it if they brought him back into the storyline.....maybe the brothers contact him and he plays an epic trick on some of the angels. He is definitely one of my fav characters



I just don't find the trickster that interesting or cool, not sure why everyone else does. But even if it did concern him, the Angels said everyone on Earth won't die, just many of them. And if the Trickster is less powerful than Lucifer (duh, he's got to be) then I doubt he would have anything to do other than get out of the way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> To be fair, the Trickster and Zach have pretty much shown similar feats. Zach managed to either create an entire building full of people familiar with "Dean Smith" and "Sam Wesson" including creating fake memories for both of them, Castiel (an angel lower than Zach) managed to manipulate time and can effortlessly warp reality of the human realm to an unknown extent. The angels are called the "Agents of Fate" in the show. They apparently only have one weakness, like the Trickster.
> 
> I'd say based on what we saw, they might be equal.
> 
> *Edit: Actually, I think the Trickster might be totally immortal (agelessly and nigh invulnerable), as opposed to angels who could be killed by each other.


 I suppose you could say that, but the angels haven't shown quite the high-level of reality warping as the Trickster. For instance: the Trickster controlled time for months, altered the entire timeline, made all these sometimes impossible things happen to kill Dean, brought him back to life the next day, and then ended up going back in time and undoing everything.

They may be about equal though in terms of power. I have a feeling that Zach could just kill him though with no real explanation. That's how TV works. Not on logic.


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

Zach seems more powerful than the trickster. If he can just will things into exists and take them out at the same time.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 14, 2009)

New season already aired?!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Zach seems more powerful than the trickster. If he can just will things into exists and take them out at the same time.


 Trickster killed Dean over and over again by controlling reality. I'm sure he could've given Dean cancer pretty easily if he wanted to. He created his own timeline then reversed it with a snap of his fingers.


Dimezanime20 said:


> New season already aired?!!!!


 Yeah, man, where you been?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2009)

the latest episode was on youtube a couple days ago there is where i saw it.


----------



## Kalle85 (Sep 15, 2009)

You can also try: luffy no haki

Watched it there too. ^^


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 16, 2009)

Epic quotes in that ep


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## spaZ (Sep 17, 2009)

I love how Sam and Dean keep getting blamed for destroying the world when in reality it wasn't there fault and they were just manipulated into unlocking 666 seals and letting Lucy out.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I love how Sam and Dean keep getting blamed for destroying the world when in reality it wasn't there fault and they were just manipulated into unlocking 666 seals and letting Lucy out.



It is their fault because they let themselves get manipulated


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 17, 2009)

The responsibility is ultimately theirs, I'd say. Especially considering how much prophecy about ending the world was around Sam. He made stupid decisions, he trusted the wrong people, and now everyone pays for it.

I like him, and I love Dean, but it's still true.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 17, 2009)

The world would have been better off if Gordon & Jesus freak hunter had offed him.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

Gordon  Why did the writers screw him over like that, he was awesome


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm more upset about Agent Henrickson.

Gordon's end was fitting.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

And the virgin  Think about the virgin first 

And Gordon's end was unjust, he didnt deserve to be treated like that add to the fact he would have ended the apocalypse


----------



## Jimin (Sep 17, 2009)

If he had shot John when YED was possessing him, all would have been well. John wouldn't have been to hell, the gate wouldn't have been open, and all that jazz.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

If we want to play the blame game it was all Mary's fault for making a deal with YED


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

If only YED never existed things would be well.


----------



## Vault (Sep 17, 2009)

The real one to blame here is God for not intervening


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont think Sam can be blamed. He was manipulated by both the demons and the angels. To me, it seemed like he was destroying his own body for the greater good.....and Dean could not accept that. He said so many times that they should go after Lilith, but Dean was too scared. Dean was always like hunt a demon because thats what we do and thats all we ever will do. Sam was like go for the higher ups and finish this crap once and for all, and thats why he was willing to destroy himself in the process.

Also, Cas cannot blame Sam or Dean for causing the apocalypse because he played a major role in it as well. He knew what the angels were up to and only went against them when it was too late....or atleast till the very end.

So in the end, I think Sam did get arrogant and stupid, but his intentions were good and he was just mindfucked by nearly everyone


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 17, 2009)

Dean: I hear God's on a tortilla.

Castiel: He's not on any flatbread. 

It is for quirkly dialogue that I watch Supernatural, not that the action and craziness isn't good too. I really hope tsee Bobby all alright again someday.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nuuu the brothers split up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2009)

Well looks like I was right again, it would appear the Trickster doesn't even touch Lucifer. You guys should learn to listen to me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 17, 2009)

lol I can't believe I forgot this airs on Thursday instead of Friday.

I was thinking of Smallville


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2009)

Smallville hasn't even started yet, I am wondering if the channel is starting to hate it as much as most fans do.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah I know, but Smallville is moving to Friday night when it starts next week.

Smallville isn't bad if you watch like 5+ episodes at one time. They never fully resolve a situation, like, Lois said she loved Clark in one episode then she was missing for like 3 episodes after than one. I bet they won't even fully resolve the 'Lois in the future' plot in the first episode.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 18, 2009)

Good God y'all, wtf happened to Bobby !? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was the wound that bad that he's now looking at a life in a wheelchair !? 

Or did the demon fuck him up while in possession of him ? 

Poor Bobby. Hope you get a kick ass wheel chair with a hidden canon and some other shit in it. No reason you can't go hunting rollin' in style. 

- Love seeing Jo again. 

- This whole freakin' time the necklace was God finding gadget. 

- War is alright. For a guy who can't be killed. He sure is easy to take down, hold down and chop a motherfuckin' finger off of. I hope his powers wasn't all in that ring. Looking forward to seeing him in future episodes. 

- Next week looks awesome with Sam meeting Lucifer. 

"Do you know who I am ?"

Castiel's trick (the thing craved into their lungs) looks like epic fail though.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was a little disappointed that War was defeated so easily. As one of the 4 horsemen, I expected him to be hardcore......but he ended up like just a normal demon with a magical ring. I know he is not dead, but the writers trolled him badly.

The whole Cas finding god thing is a bit off. I am not liking it one bit. God is supposed to be all powerful, and if he did not want to be found, then so be it. Using some amulet to forcibly find him makes him somewhat ungodlike. And I dont want to see god running around earth in a meat suit on a constant vacation by the beach or something

I never liked this ep one bit, not because of the story, but because of the shit it revealed to us. Cas lost a shitload of his powers because he is cut off from heaven.....seems more like a plot device to me to make the good side less powerful. 

Also, is it just me, or do they seem to be going in the direction where god is not all powerful at all, and can infact be defeated. Lucifer told his vessel that he wants to hold god responsible and bring him to justice. From the previews for next week, some people think god is actually dead.....isn't he supposed to be beyond that, and nobody should even consider such a thing. Then Cas says the only other person powerful enough to stop Lucifer is God.......but the way he said it made it sound like god cant just smite his ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You guys can bitch about ANYTHING. You read way too much into God being all powerful and lack the understanding to see that God could just as easily limit his power. Moreover, the God is dead bit is probably more metaphorical. 

This was a decent episode and War is NOT a demon because if he was, he wouldn't have the power to vanish like he did, that's an Angelic trait. Plus War didn't need a body, he took a form.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm sure if War didn't want to get ruffed up it wouldn't have happened. It looked like he was on his way out anyway, and he probably just figured "fuck it, let them have their day" kinda thing. Plus, he's not a demon. I think he'd be closer to an angel than anything.

As for the whole god is dead thing, I think they're running that into the ground a bit too much. How many times have they said that the last couple of seasons?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 18, 2009)

Last night's episode was alright. Did anyone noticed that War is Jacob's Enemy from _Lost_? I wasn't surprise of Sam & Dean splitting up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure if War didn't want to get ruffed up it wouldn't have happened. It looked like he was on his way out anyway, and he probably just figured "fuck it, let them have their day" kinda thing. Plus, he's not a demon. I think he'd be closer to an angel than anything.
> 
> As for the whole god is dead thing, I think they're running that into the ground a bit too much. How many times have they said that the last couple of seasons?



It's a common trope, and its a common Demon taunt used against people in shows and movies like this. God is dead/doesn't care/missing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't really care if it's common or not, it's overused thus far in Supernatural. Dean has said it at least three times already himself.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

Well Dean already said God is dead "to him atleast" because he mentioned if he existed why isnt he doing anything to help


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't really care if it's common or not, it's overused thus far in Supernatural. Dean has said it at least three times already himself.



Three times is a lot for a five season show? 



Vault said:


> Well Dean already said God is dead "to him atleast" because he mentioned if he existed why isnt he doing anything to help



I figure that God might have not done anything because of free will. I mean most of the things happening happened because Sam died, Dean saved him, Dean dies and the Angels save him, Sam makes the choice to kill Lilith etc. 

I am shocked how right I was about everything, the show has been pretty much accurately following some of the research, the stuff about Lilith is pretty spot on to what happened to the Lilith from Jewish Christian myth. 

Lucifer said, "I loved God too much" that's an Islamic thing. It's said Lucifer was kicked out because he refused to bow to Humans, because they were not as great as God.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

It is within the span it was said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is within the span it was said.



I don't know, this show has a knack for hammering stuff into your head in a short span of time. I mean How many fucking times have we heard "There's a War coming?"

or 

"Sam's going Darkside." 

I think you're just bothered by the subject matter is all.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree its more to do with God more than anything


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I agree its more to do with God more than anything



Its the same with the silly Atheists running around complaining about them adding God to the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm annoyed any time they run things into the ground, actually. I was sure Sam was going to cry about how he just killed a couple of teenagers, but was glad he didn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2009)

I liked the ep alot, just like last season this season is kicking ass, and loved war. Defeated a bit to easy but whatever was still a exciting episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm annoyed any time they run things into the ground, actually. I was sure Sam was going to cry about how he just killed a couple of teenagers, but was glad he didn't.



Well either they can't see the flash the knife causes or they're stupid because I noticed that when he stabbed the kids the knife didn't make them spark and I even thought it was a normal knife at first.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Kewl episode, I liked it a lot more than the premiere, hopefully we get to see War again this season. I hope Sam & Dean being apart doesn't cover most of the season, either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well either they can't see the flash the knife causes or they're stupid because I noticed that when he stabbed the kids the knife didn't make them spark and I even thought it was a normal knife at first.


 I noticed that, too, and thought they were running low on budget or something. I'm actually surprised (and relieved) they didn't make a big deal out of it given Sam's track record.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its the same with the silly Atheists running around complaining about them adding God to the show.



Lol what are you serious  thats so stupid supernatural has always been biblical and in the Quran Micheal the archangel is even there so it always had been about religion not to mention azazel is in mentioned in hebrew, bible and quran again. So why is God so different is it beccause his ""almighty"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Kewl episode, I liked it a lot more than the premiere, hopefully we get to see War again this season. I hope Sam & Dean being apart doesn't cover most of the season, either.



I doubt it last more than two or three episodes. They'll probably be back together before the Christmas break at Episode seven.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, I see Sam and Dean being back together pretty quickly. Like lovers.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I noticed that, too, and thought they were running low on budget or something. I'm actually surprised (and relieved) they didn't make a big deal out of it given Sam's track record.



Nah I thought it was some different kind of demon because the flash has always been there. I guess this proves that the flash might be something only the audience can  see. 



Vault said:


> Lol what are you serious  thats so stupid supernatural has always been biblical and in the Quran Micheal the archangel is even there so it always had been about religion not to mention azazel is in mentioned in hebrew, bible and quran again. So why is God so different is it beccause his ""almighty"



People complain about it still. I think some did here on this forum. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I see Sam and Dean being back together pretty quickly. Like lovers.



Might even be end of next Episode, but they should have stuck Sam with someone else for a while. Cas seems to be with Dean.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

So if Supernatural didnt have religious elements then what would they base it on ?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL

Where did you serve?
Hell
No really?
Hell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

My favorite from that episode was Castiel: "God isn't on any flatbread".


----------



## ez (Sep 18, 2009)

no wtf how dare they go their  separate ways  

sam's a bit selfish and weak, and dean a bit too pragmatic. they've always worked best when in a team. but it also sets up sam saving [dean] in the later episodes of this series. ah well.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 18, 2009)

They'll probably be back together in two episodes top.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2009)

they will probably have to face a powerful demon that will require them to work together. and then they will be back together getting over their issues.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 18, 2009)

So is the Sam&Dean show about to become the Dean&Cas show with Sam wandering around in the background? 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Its the same with the silly Atheists running around complaining about them adding God to the show.



Who's doing that?  This show's completely blasphemous, really.

When angels are pretty much portrayed as complete assholes and your main angelic characters show signs of agnosticism from time to time, the show's hardly pushing a religious agenda. I find the religious angle in SPN refreshing, if anything, because it's challenged at every turn.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 18, 2009)

did some research on the 4 horsemen and according to wikipedia:

*"they are summoned and empowered by god as part of the opening of seven seals"*

so there goes the demon issue

..and also on most if not all the translations/interpretations it seems that WAR  always comes 2nd in line...and the first is either Conquest or Pestilence (in some translations) who rides the white horse and also seems to have 2 sides GOOD and EVIL


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 18, 2009)

bring in the trickster and this will get even more exciting


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 18, 2009)

My brother's decided that the Trickster is God, gone just a touch crazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

But the amulet never got hot.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, well, he missed both episodes.

What is that amulet anyhow? I'm still catching up on seasons 2-4. Yeah, I kind of jumped on the Castiel bandwagon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

The amulet was a gift originally given to Sam by their father, but Sam decided to give it to Dean on Christmas. I don't think the origins are known other than coming from the dad.


----------



## Rhaella (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm. That would make sense. John's the answer to everything, unless it's Mary instead.

Which season was this? If it was two or three (or four!), I guess I'll go check it out. *refuses to watch any more of s1*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I think it was the last season, but I don't really keep track.


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2009)

Can somebody remind me what the necklace is? Doesn't look familiar.

Also good episode. Cool seeing Jo again but she and Dean had like no interaction. I felt jipped there. Also yeah War was defeated a bit easily, but at least he didn't die. I still remember the episode where all seven sins were defeated like fodder at the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

The necklace Dean has worn every single episode since the very begning doesn't look familiar?


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The necklace Dean has worn every single episode since the very begning doesn't look familiar?


I'm not a person who really pays attention to accessories.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

But they even had an episode where they pointed it out.


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 18, 2009)

Sam gave that necklace to Dean as a Christmas present when he was little and Dean has been wearing it ever since.

No idea where Sam got it from though...


----------



## Gene (Sep 18, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But they even had an episode where they pointed it out.


Might have missed it. I haven't seen all the episodes unfortunately like when Sam was possessed during one season.



Nihonjin said:


> Sam gave that necklace to Dean as a Christmas present when he was little and Dean has been wearing it ever since.
> 
> No idea where Sam got it from though...


The Christmas episode with the pagan gods? All I remember was cheap stuff like beef jerky and a porno magazine.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the necklace exactly. Is it a stone, metallic figure or what. I never got a close-up view of it


----------



## Jimin (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm not digging the whole this necklace is extremely special all of a sudden. This feels like a Harry Potter element that I hated. 

Otherwise, this God thing is interesting. The search for God. It adds a nice added dimension to this show.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

God is going to be found in the final moments of the Season 5 finale


----------



## Raviene (Sep 19, 2009)

the GOD here doesn't seem to be the Christian God depicted in the bible who is Omnipotent but then again it would be boring if the God here was.. i guess


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2009)

Vault said:


> God is going to be found in the final moments of the Season 5 finale



Doubtful, I'm guessing he appears before the break. 



Raviene said:


> the GOD here doesn't seem to be the Christian God depicted in the bible who is Omnipotent but then again it would be boring if the God here was.. i guess




Actually it does seem to be the same God, he did know when Lucifer showed up and saved them twice, bending reality to do so. 

People forget that being all powerful and all knowing doesn't mean you can't limit or not use your power.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People forget that being all powerful and all knowing doesn't mean you can't limit or not use your power.



How'd ya know...are you also omnipotent


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2009)

Raviene said:


> How'd ya know...are you also omnipotent



Because if you lacked the ability to limit your power, you wouldn't be all powerful. That's just basic logic. Not to mention Jesus does it in the Bible.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm tired of emo Dean and Sam. They really need to get back to handing out ass kickings without all the emo shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I'm tired of emo Dean and Sam. They really need to get back to handing out ass kickings without all the emo shit.



First emo meant emotional, now it means unnecessary over emotional. 

If some demon murdered your mom and dad and you mistakenly caused the end of the world, you have reason to be mopey.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Talking about the interactions between Dean and Sam, not their feelings towards their mother's death. 

You really liking all this touchy feely emo stuff where Sam looks like he will break down crying every ep and Dean just staunchly stands by only to transform into an emo trainwreck by the end of each episode?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Talking about the interactions between Dean and Sam, not their feelings towards their mother's death.
> 
> You really liking all this touchy feely emo stuff where Sam looks like he will break down crying every ep and Dean just staunchly stands by only to transform into an emo trainwreck by the end of each episode?



It would be inappropriate if they didn't react to it. I mean before this most they have ever done was get maybe a dozen people killed on accident. They might have killed billions this time. 

Maybe this season they can hunt this:


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

When is the season start?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2009)

Two weeks ago.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

So when is ep 3 coming?


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It would be inappropriate if they didn't react to it. I mean before this most they have ever done was get maybe a dozen people killed on accident. They might have killed billions this time.


Last ep, Sam killed two perfectly normal humans, not much remorse there, yet the only thing that gets a rise out of him is his brother issues? What I am saying is the overplaying of their issues is annoying the hell out of me 



Jon Snow said:


> When is the season start?


lol Oh you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 20, 2009)

Next Thursday at 8 Central Standard time.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Last ep, Sam killed two perfectly normal humans, not much remorse there, yet the only thing that gets a rise out of him is his brother issues? What I am saying is the overplaying of their issues is annoying the hell out of me



They kill Humans all the time when there is a demon in the body. They don't know them and they are defending themselves. And Sam did react to that.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2009)

Well shit, I thought it was starting around now 

Gotta catch up


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *They kill Humans all the time when there is a demon in the body*. They don't know them and they are defending themselves. And Sam did react to that.


True, however in this case, it must have been 100x as disturbing on an emotional level, poor guys were only there looking for some water ... 

And again my beef is with his reactions to his brother > anything else (in this case killing two guys coming to get some water). 



Jon Snow said:


> Well shit, I thought it was starting around now
> 
> Gotta catch up


Jon Slow


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 20, 2009)

I've never really liked the convo between the brothers towards the end of every episode, always repeat themselves... 
''I don't know what's inside me..''
''I'm not sure what I'm doing anymore''

To me it's not that it's too emotional, it's that I feel they never moved on....

Overall I liked this episode though, good season start... Can't wait to see Horsemen: Famine


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 20, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I've never really liked the convo between the brothers towards the end of every episode, always repeat themselves...
> ''I don't know what's inside me..''
> ''I'm not sure what I'm doing anymore''
> 
> ...


That gawd they are separated now, hopefully they can each handle their crap and get back together later, better then ever.


----------



## ez (Sep 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> God is going to be found in the final moments of the Season 5 finale



i do wonder if we'll actually see any glimpse of god other than just various allusions to him taking an active part in the stoppage of the end of times.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2009)

The "I'm not sure I can forgive you" and "Demon inside me" think is used so much because it's effecting them. If they discussed it once then the split up would of meant nothing, but with all of it mentioning it was easy to understand why they split. I feel bad for both brothers, they aren't sure what to do anymore from what I see.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 21, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i do wonder if we'll actually see any glimpse of god other than just various allusions to him taking an active part in the stoppage of the end of times.



Would be funny if they did a Preacher(comic) version of him...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2009)

They'll probably have god as some random black guy that's supposed to imitate Morgan Freeman or something.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 21, 2009)

God will be an actual character, it was confirmed by spoilers/casting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2009)

He better be played by Morgan Freeman.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 21, 2009)

I wonder how his personality will be and how he reacts to Deans usually derogatory and sarcastic comments


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I wonder how his personality will be and how he reacts to Deans usually derogatory and sarcastic comments


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2009)

He will strip Dean of that mouth


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 22, 2009)

Like Agent Smith did in the first Matrix?


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2009)

Exactly like that, i see him being very serious and he wont tolerate Dean's colourful personality


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 22, 2009)

I say god is a biker whore deans shacks up with


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder if God needs a vessel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2009)

That wouldn't make much sense. Then again the whole vessel thing doesn't make too much sense to begin with so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 22, 2009)

God .. GOD .. no.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 22, 2009)

id say let the writers write him off as *"a God who doesnt interfere w/ his creations and just watches how they use their free will in destroying each other because he's bored" *

w/c is BTW just a euphemism to *"the jerk who doesnt give a shit"*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2009)

Rob` said:


> I wonder if God needs a vessel.



are we talking about the same man who created everything in existence? _god_ and _need_ shouldn't be in the same sentence. god doesn't need anything.

i wonder what the conversation will be. i never really seen god being portayed before. jesus yeah


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 22, 2009)

I wonder what his deal is. Its not like doesn't completely give a shit. He did save Sam and Dean as well as resurrect Castiel for a reason. It seems he has given the angels free will of sorts, by disappearing and letting them do whatever they please. Maybe its a test for them. The arch's and all the higher-ups it seems have completely abandoned all their values and are willing to kill most of the human population for no real reason at all. Lucifer was trapped and the angels could have kept it that way, but they chose the path of bloodshed.

I am betting that Cas will find god, and he will refuse to help. Maybe he will not directly interfere with things, just give a bit of advice and some "enlightenment" every now and then. It will be up to them to overcome all the odds and defeat Lucifer somehow while evading the other angles... and Cas does this because god say's he believes in them/him.

At the end of the season/series, Cas and the bro's defeat Lucifer and are about to be killed by the other angels when god finally steps in and smites all their asses. 

I could see it going this way


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 22, 2009)

Have you seen my god

Is what this season will be about.


----------



## Easley (Sep 24, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i wonder what the conversation will be. i never really seen god being portayed before. jesus yeah


The Supreme Being (aka God) in Time Bandits.

Ralph Richardson is an absent-minded god.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2009)

god probably got bored and decided to live as a human


----------



## Raviene (Sep 24, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I wonder what his deal is. Its not like doesn't completely give a shit. He did save Sam and Dean as well as resurrect Castiel for a reason.



hmm...there are actually a lot of beings in Supenatural that could do this

REMEMBER castiel DID bring back Dean from perdition...so its not far fetched that another high ranking angel couldve done the deed or maybe Michael himself did it and not necessarily God... 

To be honest..i really dont want God to interfere here and hope he/she just lets his/her creations deal w/ all of creation.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

This shaping up to be a great episode, loving seeing more Cas.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

Jesus Christ that was a awesome episode

Poor cas. No pussy for you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think Cas wanted pussy.

And I am wondering, did they show what happened with Sam and that girl? Because she saw all that crazy shit go down.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

No it went from bar to sleep


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, awesome start to another great season.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2009)

i love cas he made the episode for me.

lucifer creeps me out(thats a good thing)

and by sam's reaction i really do think he'll let him in when the time comes.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> i love cas he made the episode for me.
> 
> lucifer creeps me out(thats a good thing)
> 
> and by sam's reaction i really do think he'll let him in when the time comes.



Sam is the weak link

It has been proven numerous times


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Sam is the weak link
> 
> It has been proven numerous times



dean is wanted by the angels,sam is wanted by the demons.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 24, 2009)

Dean will cave but only after he learns sam has/is in the process of caving


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

He probably wanted it, just didn't know what to do with it. 

In the club, with those widened eyes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2009)

> Sam and Dean decide to start hunting together again and their first case leads them to a small town whose inhabitants are being killed by famous dead icons like Abraham Lincoln and James Dean’s car. However, after two teenage girls come forward and claim their friend was kidnapped by Paris Hilton (in a cameo role as herself), the brothers aren’t sure what they are hunting anymore.



lol Paris hilton will be playing herself on episode 5


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 24, 2009)

Tonight's episode was awesome! Dean's best lines of the episode were, "Take this twilight" & "Teenage Mutant Ninja Angel". There was the other one about lying & becoming presidents that was also funny. LOL for Castiel not getting pussy. Castiel' best line of the episode was "Today you're my little bitch" towards Raphael. Sam's part of the episode was good too. I wasn't really surprise that we learn that he's Lucifer's perfect vessel. I can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah Castiel is a bad ass, I like Raph too, his actor sounds like a fucking Arch Angel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2009)

castiel seems..more human to me now. he was embarrassed being a virgin,he was horny/amazed seeing half naked women, and angry at raph. he's even showing sarcasm and a sense of humor. yeah cas is changing but i love it.

he went from "god isn't on a flat bread" to "you're my bitch for now"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say more human. More like rebellious against the Heavenly Host.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Sep 24, 2009)

The 2014 castiel seems like he's gettin plenty pussy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

Castiel is mad pimp.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Dean trying to get Cas laid...seriously Supernatural...seriously?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2009)

Brilliant episode. This show never disappoints. Loved it when Dean tried to get Cas laid. Poor guy looked so scared. I cracked up so hard at Deans twilight comment and teenage mutant ninja angel. Love those lines. 

The whole Sam thing with Lucifer was not such a huge shocker.....but I dont really think they meant it to be. Got to really feel sorry for him though. His whole life is messed up. He tries to live a normal life and dean brings him back to hunting. He loses his girl and gets manipulated by demons and angels to become a demon blood addict and release Lucifer. And now when he want to get away from it all, Lucifer tells him he is his vessel and not even suicide can help him.

On a side note, I dont think it was Lucifer who resurrected Cas. It seems that whoever resurrected him was the same person who put Sam and Dean on the airplane. Why would Lucifer do that when he wanted Sam as his vessel. It does not make any sense


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2009)

Shit. Nice episode. 

Poor Dean.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's going to end up in worse shape than the guy Raphael used. Lol at Dean feeling somewhat relieved when Cas said he wouldn't end up like that. Then having all that disappear in the next second when Cas says his condition would be worse since Michael is stronger.


 

Lol, Castiel.

And people were bitchin' (not here but over at imdb) about the show's lack of humor. 

Sam's fucked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He can't off himself. He can't say no forever. He's fucked. I was actually hoping the brother v. brother thing would be dead. Now that we know that Sam is the true vessel. It seems the brothers will duke it out as Lucifer and Michael at the end after all. Strange, I thought Zach said those two had one vessel/sword. They made it see like he (Lucifer) was on the verge of obtaining his one vessel, Nick.




The new girl at the bar.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Any chance she might be God ? The show has it's own unique take on things. So I wouldn't be surprised if they dropped the God is a old guy who doesn't shave look and have God be a chick.






Bathroom_Mop said:


> On a side note, I dont think it was Lucifer who resurrected Cas. It seems that whoever resurrected him was the same person who put Sam and Dean on the airplane. Why would Lucifer do that when he wanted Sam as his vessel. It does not make any sense



Yeah I don't think he did it either. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why zoom away your true vessel and the true vessel for the guy who is suppose to defeat you. You're just making things harder on yourself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember it being stated there was one too.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Shit. Nice episode.
> 
> Poor Dean.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah def - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she might be god actually, I was thinking that was she was introduced.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Oh yeah def -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not sure she is God, but I think she will be something important later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

The chick at the bar is filler and we'll never see her again. 

Great episode with some very humorous moments, but Lucifer rezzing Cas and sending his vessel away doesn't make a lot of sense. Cas makes some sense, but if he wanted Sam he'd just send Dean away and try to talk Sam into letting him in. God's probably still alive and is pulling the strings there.

Next episode looks great, too. We'll get to see Devil Sam.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok I've had enough of this...just what are the angels trying to achieve?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok firstly they ally themselves with the brothers to stop lucifer, then it turns out that they were manipulating the situation to get Sam to kill Lilith. Makes sense so far. So why are they now planning to duke it out with Lucifer, shouldn't they just be leaving him to it?

And secondly why are demons even bothering to fight angels, we know that angels can only be killed by other angels (and presumably god) so why bother? And why would an Archangel feel the sudden need to interfere and wipe out everyone when the angels were guaranteed to win anyway?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

CMX there's no filler in this show. 



Rob` said:


> Ok I've had enough of this...just what are the angels trying to achieve?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


]
Don't know our Bible it seems. 

Well never mind, this is just one more thing *they stated in the show.* The Angels are hoping to defeat Lucifer and the demons to bring about the new Kingdom of Heaven on Earth. 

The plan is perfectly clear.


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2009)

Some angels are disgusted by humans and they hate the fact that God loves them so much why do you think Lucifer was cast away in the first place? So by bringing Armageddon, humanity gets wiped out


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> CMX there's no filler in this show.
> 
> ]
> Don't know our Bible it seems.
> ...



Ahright thanks, I somehow missed that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

What about all the filler babes Dean has jammed?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> Some angels are disgusted by humans and they hate the fact that God loves them so much why do you think Lucifer was cast away in the first place? So by bringing Armageddon, humanity gets wiped out



Not really, they said they had no intention of killing the Humans intentionally. They would just be caught in the crossfire. If they wanted the Humans dead, they could smite them all.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 25, 2009)

it seems that Michael is the one that would gain the most in moving the 2 brothers to the plane since it does him two things...protect his vessel and stop Lucy from having access to his while Castiel might've been resurrected by Lucy though but i dont exactly know for sure

BTW... did anyone notice the word *NOKIA* when Castiel was doing his juju to call Raphael back to his vessel...i was literally ROFLing there  and i think there maybe more hidden messages to that chant


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't reckognize it, but good catch.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2009)

Loved the ep alot, damn


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2009)

good episode dean funny as hell. when cas told him raphael was the one who killed him. dean said he was killed by a ninja turtle. and trying to get him laid was hilarious.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

can someone tell me where to download from season 3 and onwards?ddl if its possible

thanks for reading


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Demon_Soichiro said:


> can someone tell me where to download from season 3 and onwards?ddl if its possible
> 
> thanks for reading



try this Hotfile


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 26, 2009)

Here if you need the newer stuff. 


```
http://www.rlslog.net/
```


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 26, 2009)

About the resurrections I think a few things can be inferred. First, the same being who resurrected Sam also resurrected Dean, it's very unlikely that they would end up on the airplane together if this was not the case. With this knowledge we can draw another conclusion, it was unlikely either an Angle or a demon preformed this resurrection. Lucifer or any lesser demon would have simply killed dean to prevent Micheal from coming, and judging by what we've seen from the angle's they would have likely killed Sam for the reason. 

Of course there are a couple of scenarios were this might not be the case. Micheal being THE arc angle may compassion and mercy. I highly doubt this though, as it seems the other angels are in contact with Micheal and appear to be in agreement of methods. Lucifer however might very well have spared Dean so that he can use him to get to sam. 

As for who resurrected Cas, that could go in either direction and could just as easily been preformed along with the brothers or to foil whoever did.

"I will never lie to you, I will never trick you, but you will say yes to me." That was great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Some angels are disgusted by humans and they hate the fact that God loves them so much why do you think Lucifer was cast away in the first place? So by bringing Armageddon, humanity gets wiped out





superattackpea said:


> About the resurrections I think a few things can be inferred. First, the same being who resurrected Sam also resurrected Dean, it's very unlikely that they would end up on the airplane together if this was not the case. With this knowledge we can draw another conclusion, it was unlikely either an Angle or a demon preformed this resurrection. Lucifer or any lesser demon would have simply killed dean to prevent Micheal from coming, and judging by what we've seen from the angle's they would have likely killed Sam for the reason.
> 
> Of course there are a couple of scenarios were this might not be the case. Micheal being THE arc angle may compassion and mercy. I highly doubt this though, as it seems the other angels are in contact with Micheal and appear to be in agreement of methods. Lucifer however might very well have spared Dean so that he can use him to get to sam.
> 
> ...



I think its safe to say that the resurrections pretty much have to be God. The first movement to the plane, shows that the person who did it wanted them to see what Lucifer's coming did. The second move to the car was to get them out of harm's way.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its safe to say that the resurrections pretty much have to be God. The first movement to the plane, shows that the person who did it wanted them to see what Lucifer's coming did. The second move to the car was to get them out of harm's way.



Just having Sam next to him doesn't do anything, Lucifer still has to get him to say yes. There's no way Sam would have done that in the tomb, Lucifer is going to have to go to some length to make that happen and it will undoubtedly involve Dean. Saving them by putting them on the plane could serve Lucifer just as much as God. The plane was also the only movement if memory serves, after they landed they had to rent a car, hence not being in the Impala. 

Glad I'm not the only person who thought the bar chick was God though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> Just having Sam next to him doesn't do anything, Lucifer still has to get him to say yes. There's no way Sam would have done that in the tomb, Lucifer is going to have to go to some length to make that happen and it will undoubtedly involve Dean. Saving them by putting them on the plane could serve Lucifer just as much as God. The plane was also the only movement if memory serves, after they landed they had to rent a car, hence not being in the Impala.
> 
> Glad I'm not the only person who thought the bar chick was God though.



Remember, Lucifer wouldn't kill Sam by appearing, because Sam's not fully Human. More than likely its like what Lilith did. Not only that, if it was just an angelic grace thing like what Anna did, they could just cover their eyes. 

Putting them on the plane and then moving them again only really seems to serve God, considering that he could have just moved them out of harm's way or moved Sam and killed Dean (since Dean's the other vessel) that's the only way it makes sense. 

Either God or Anna, which is another thing I suggested before. Anna is more powerful than Castiel, he said it himself. So its possible she could have done it or pulled a favor. But I HIGHLY doubt it was Lucifer, I doubt it even more because Raphael said it.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 26, 2009)

At first when a few people said the girl in the bar might be god, I completely disagreed with them. Then I watched the episode again and I have to say I changed my mind. There are a few hints that made me suspect her.

1. When she asked Sam to play darts and he said what are we playing for, she said world peace.

2. She tells him she is going to buy him dinner and he was going to say no. She then says the only way to avoid bloodshed is to say yes.

3. Sam tells her he was in business with his brother and he screwed up big time. A lot of people got hurt because of it. She say that she is the last person to be giving advice, but "I do know that no one has done anything so bad that they cant be forgiven....that they cant change"

I may be reading a bit too much into things, but the above 3 things she said made be really suspicious of her as god, or at least someone who is more than meets the eye


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> At first when a few people said the girl in the bar might be god, I completely disagreed with them. Then I watched the episode again and I have to say I changed my mind. There are a few hints that made me suspect her.
> 
> 1. When she asked Sam to play darts and he said what are we playing for, *she said world peace.*
> 
> ...



These are all the reasons why I agreed. I watch the show very closely for hints like that. In fact I was utterly embarrassed because I missed the Red Mustang last time. I mean I even had that idea in my novel four years ago (White Mustang and Conquest)


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

It doesn't make any sense for Lucifer to put Sam and Dean on the plane.

The bar chick being God is stupid, I hope that's not the case.

That is all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Havoc said:


> It doesn't make any sense for Lucifer to put Sam and Dean on the plane.
> 
> The bar chick being God is stupid, I hope that's not the case.
> 
> That is all.



Her being unimportant is actually pretty stupid, because the way they left her seemed kind of off. 

Not to mention it would be ironic. Dean and Cas go searching for God. Sam finds her.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure how her being important means she has to be god, but ok.

Also it's not like they haven't had people come and go that didn't play any essential purpose.

I guess I'm just not one for these lame "coincidences", like Dean's necklace being the thing to find God...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Not sure how her being important means she has to be god, but ok.
> 
> Also it's not like they haven't had people come and go that didn't play any essential purpose.
> 
> I guess I'm just not one for these lame "coincidences", like Dean's necklace being the thing to find God...



I think the point is "there are no coincidences" as we've seen they're already destined to do stuff, the episodes with the Prophet showed us that.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Remember, Lucifer wouldn't kill Sam by appearing, because Sam's not fully Human. More than likely its like what Lilith did. Not only that, if it was just an angelic grace thing like what Anna did, they could just cover their eyes.
> 
> Putting them on the plane and then moving them again only really seems to serve God, considering that he could have just moved them out of harm's way or moved Sam and killed Dean (since Dean's the other vessel) that's the only way it makes sense.
> 
> Either God or Anna, which is another thing I suggested before. Anna is more powerful than Castiel, he said it himself. So its possible she could have done it or pulled a favor. But I HIGHLY doubt it was Lucifer, I doubt it even more because Raphael said it.



Lucifer is going to have to manipulate Sam someway into saying yes. I think It's more then likely he will somehow use Dean to get Sam to say yes. If this is true then he would need to save Dean not kill him.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, they are destined to do what the writers want, and sometimes this produces things like a crappy necklace being the artifact to find God.

But I guess you like it, so meh.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> Lucifer is going to have to manipulate Sam someway into saying yes. I think It's more then likely he will somehow use Dean to get Sam to say yes. If this is true then he would need to save Dean not kill him.



The angels could just resurrect him anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> Lucifer is going to have to manipulate Sam someway into saying yes. I think It's more then likely he will somehow use Dean to get Sam to say yes. If this is true then he would need to save Dean not kill him.



He could have just as easily let Dean die and blamed it on the Angels, it is their fault.



Havoc said:


> Yes, they are destined to do what the writers want, and sometimes this produces things like a crappy necklace being the artifact to find God.
> 
> But I guess you like it, so meh.



The necklace has been a Chekov's Gun this whole time, I don't get why that's a bad thing.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 26, 2009)

killing the 2 brothers is a moot point right now since they seem to be immortal as of the moment w/ the protection of the 2 most powerful Archangels known/shown in the show (*i wish they would abuse it to be honest and find the top ten funniest ways on how to die* )...i still stand by my theory that Michael was the one who put them on the plane



Bathroom_Mop said:


> At first when a few people said the girl in the bar might be god, I completely disagreed with them. Then I watched the episode again and I have to say I changed my mind. There are a few hints that made me suspect her.
> 
> 1. When she asked Sam to play darts and he said what are we playing for, she said world peace.
> 
> ...



I may be reading a bit too much as well but don't you find it FUNNY that Lucifer wants the same thing?

And its also ironic that the 3 points you mentioned actually gives me the impression that she is Lucifer rather than god.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> killing the 2 brothers is a moot point right now since they seem to be immortal as of the moment w/ the protection of the 2 most powerful Archangels known/shown in the show (*i wish they would abuse it to be honest and find the top ten funniest ways on how to die* )...i still stand by my theory that Michael was the one who put them on the plane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She could have been Lucifer too actually, because he did appear at the end of the episode. At first I thought they were going to say Jess came back as a Demon and took that body.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She could have been Lucifer too actually, because he did appear at the end of the episode. At first I thought they were going to say Jess came back as a Demon and took that body.



That's possible. 

I'm not really buying into his claims that he's having a hard time locating Sam. The guy could easily go through Sam's hotel room in the dream sequence and pick up clues to his true location. 



> Lucifer: Well well well ... it's a newspaper in blah blah, Oklahoma. And look at that. It's a receipt from blah blah hotel in blah blah, Oklahoma. I'm guessing you're in blah blah, Oklahoma.
> 
> Sam:
> 
> Lucifer: I'll take that as a yes. I'll be there in a sec Sam.



He could be just buying his time. Using & waiting for Sam to lead him to Dean.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2009)

That's probably not how it works. Lucifer is projecting onto his vessel's mind images of his loved ones, or an image of himself, but everything else is him filling it out, as dreams often are.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> Lucifer is going to have to manipulate Sam someway into saying yes. I think It's more then likely he will somehow use Dean to get Sam to say yes. If this is true then he would need to save Dean not kill him.



If lucifer had saved Sam but not Dean then Sam would turn against lucifer for saving him and not his brother. You forget Lucifer is the best villan of all time, the fallen hero who corrupts and turns even the angels themselves, he who turns heros into villans using nothing but truth. He has absoletly no need to kill Dean off. Hell, it's in his benefit to do good deeds.


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucifer doesnt lie :ho He is going to break down Sammie boy bit by bit


----------



## Raviene (Sep 26, 2009)

Lucifer not lying is the part i like about how he is portrayed here...but he will definitely scheme


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> Lucifer not lying is the part i like about how he is portrayed here...but he will definitely scheme



He's the same way in the Lucifer/Sandman Comics.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 26, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He could have just as easily let Dean die and blamed it on the Angels, it is their fault.
> 
> 
> 
> The necklace has been a Chekov's Gun this whole time, I don't get why that's a bad thing.



Blaming the angles still doesn't guarantee a yes, It's going to have to be something extremely well orchestrate, something as simple as the angels saved you and not your brother wouldn't cause Sam to wipe out humanity. We do know that this plan is already in motion though as Lucifer, who will never lie to Ham, has already told him he will say yes.


----------



## superattackpea (Sep 26, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> If lucifer had saved Sam but not Dean then Sam would turn against lucifer for saving him and not his brother. You forget Lucifer is the best villan of all time, the fallen hero who corrupts and turns even the angels themselves, he who turns heros into villans using nothing but truth. He has absoletly no need to kill Dean off. Hell, it's in his benefit to do good deeds.



That's exactly what I said he needs Dean alive so he would save him, not kill him. 

On a separate note I'm digging that all the comic aficionados seem to dig this show.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 26, 2009)

He is going to show Sam just how ruthless the angels are.....and they truly are. He will use that to convince Sam destroying them is the best option. The angels are ready to wipe out entire towns on a whim and arch's are already creating major global cataclysms just by appearing on earth. They don't care a bit about the welfare of humans, and are not hiding this fact. Zacharia tortures him and dean trying to force them to submit. Lucifer does not use such brutal methods.

If god is not involved anymore, then what makes the angels good if they are acting on their own accord....doing whatever they want. I think Lucifer will play on this fact, and will truly seem like the lesser evil. 

And the way the angels are being portrayed right now, that just might be the case. Thats what I love about this show....both sides are in the gray area.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2009)

I am really liking Supernatural a lot this season, more than any other season. I used to like Smallville a lot more than Supernatural, but now it's the exact opposite. 

Supernatural is just super awesome at this point.

Spoiler from next episodes preview:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like... next episode, Dean goes to the future. The way Sam says "hello Dean" makes it seem like Lucifer most def took him over. And it seems Cas is... having orgies. :rofl


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 26, 2009)

I never liked the idea of Sam being Lucifers vessel, but oh well.. nice episode nonetheless... Good catch about the woman in the bar, made by some people here, I just hope she isn't. One of those, ''under your nose all the time'' twists.. I don't like it...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2009)

superattackpea said:


> That's exactly what I said he needs Dean alive so he would save him, not kill him.
> 
> On a separate note I'm digging that all the comic aficionados seem to dig this show.




That still doesn't explain why he put them on the plane, moved them again and *removed Sam's addiction*. People seem to conveniently forget these things.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 27, 2009)

I think if he weren't trying to keep Sam and/or Dean in the church tombs, he wouldn't have closed the doors when they attempted to leave by foot, but now that Lucifer was forced to choose another interim body to inhabit, he'll probably have to keep Dean alive (or, more properly phrased, keep away from Dean and the Host army looking for him) to even have a hope of convincing Sam of agreeing.

Sucks for Sam, though...not even death/suicide's an escape.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 27, 2009)

I totally told a bunch of people that Sam was dangerous. I always said that the winner of the psychic children thing was the Anti-Christ. This wasn't too unexpected. Dean being Micheal and Sam being Luc wasn't anything unpredictable IMO.

Still, this is good stuff. Castiel was pretty funny. However, Raphael wasn't exactly as cool as I thought he would be.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 28, 2009)

Can someone explain how Raphael went from the hospital to showing up in the house? I think that was the only thing about the episode that confused me a bit. Other than that, great fucking episode!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I totally told a bunch of people that Sam was dangerous. I always said that the winner of the psychic children thing was the Anti-Christ. This wasn't too unexpected. Dean being Micheal and Sam being Luc wasn't anything unpredictable IMO.
> 
> Still, this is good stuff. Castiel was pretty funny. However, Raphael wasn't exactly as cool as I thought he would be.



While not unexpected could of been executed in so many stupid ways. This so far has done a great job.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 28, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I totally told a bunch of people that Sam was dangerous. I always said that the winner of the psychic children thing was the Anti-Christ. This wasn't too unexpected. Dean being Micheal and Sam being Luc wasn't anything unpredictable IMO.
> 
> Still, this is good stuff. Castiel was pretty funny. However, Raphael wasn't exactly as cool as I thought he would be.



Raphael was the best thing about the episode, that actor was fucking awesome. At last we have a powerful angel that doesnt trash talk like the others in suits. He seemed cold and I loved it when he got angry at Dean and said something about the angels doing what they want because they can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

I see this angel fire stuff becoming a big plot hole though. Why not use that on Lucifer?

Or does it work on every angel (including archangels) EXCEPT Lucifer? Or do they just not think they could trap him in it (most likely the case)?


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

Fire finally dies down  Luccy escapes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2009)

Or they push him through it with a car or something and he dies instantly.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 28, 2009)

Since Lucifer is fallen... maybe he's an exception, or who knows....


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2009)

I think breaking the ring of fire isnt in their best interest, im sure as soon as it breaks even a slight second all of them would be dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I see this angel fire stuff becoming a big plot hole though. Why not use that on Lucifer?
> 
> Or does it work on every angel (including archangels) EXCEPT Lucifer? Or do they just not think they could trap him in it (most likely the case)?



Here's a good tidbit of information. Lucifer according to the Koran is made of fire. He probably doesn't have to worry about it. 

In fact in the Koran he states that Humans are made of mud and I am made of fire. I think he's the only angel like that.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 29, 2009)

The fire can only trap an angel temporarily, and Lucy is not going to be silly enough to just walk into one...not when he knows all the angels are gunning for him. He will be a bit more cautions

Even Raphael did not seem too concerned. Sure he was pissed off, but he was calm and and wasn't the slightest bit worried. Its just a matter of waiting it out

What I don't get is if Lucifer is weakened right now. Castiel lost a lot of his power once he was cut off from heaven, so shouldn't that be the same for Lucifer. It would be epic if the only reason Michael was able to beat him was because Lucy was nowhere near 100% full strength


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 29, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The fire can only trap an angel temporarily, and Lucy is not going to be silly enough to just walk into one...not when he knows all the angels are gunning for him. He will be a bit more cautions
> 
> Even Raphael did not seem too concerned. Sure he was pissed off, but he was calm and and wasn't the slightest bit worried. Its just a matter of waiting it out
> 
> What I don't get is if Lucifer is weakened right now. Castiel lost a lot of his power once he was cut off from heaven, so shouldn't that be the same for Lucifer. It would be epic if the only reason Michael was able to beat him was because Lucy was nowhere near 100% full strength



I am not really sure but aren?t Michael and Lucifer equals? Or am I just thinking of vertigo comics.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I am not really sure but aren?t Michael and Lucifer equals? Or am I just thinking of vertigo comics.



I think they're considered equal more or less.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2009)

They are roughly equal, but Michael knows Kung-Fu.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Sep 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here's a good tidbit of information. Lucifer according to the Koran is made of fire. He probably doesn't have to worry about it.
> 
> In fact in the Koran he states that Humans are made of mud and I am made of fire. I think he's the only angel like that.


Actually I think that in the Koran Lucifer isnt really an angel,but a djinn or genie (dont remember if that is the correct spelling) which is just a spirit made of fire with free will unlike angels who dont have it.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2009)

Time see to see more Horsemen soon... Famine or Death....hmm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2009)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> Actually I think that in he Koran Lucifer isnt really an angel,but a djinn or genie (dont remember if that is the correct spelling) which is just a spirit made of fire with free will unlike angels who dont have it.



I can't remember what he is, but I just mean that he's made of fire. Also like someone said, its not permanent. It's probably like how Lilith gets out of Devil Traps.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 29, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The fire can only trap an angel temporarily, and Lucy is not going to be silly enough to just walk into one...not when he knows all the angels are gunning for him. He will be a bit more cautions
> 
> Even Raphael did not seem too concerned. Sure he was pissed off, but he was calm and and wasn't the slightest bit worried. Its just a matter of waiting it out
> 
> What I don't get is if Lucifer is weakened right now. *Castiel lost a lot of his power once he was cut off from heaven, so shouldn't that be the same for Lucifer*. It would be epic if the only reason Michael was able to beat him was because Lucy was nowhere near 100% full strength


maybe that only amply to regular angels and not archangels.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 29, 2009)

Perhaps hell is a powersource in it's own right.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Here's a good tidbit of information. Lucifer according to the Koran is made of fire. He probably doesn't have to worry about it.
> 
> In fact in the Koran he states that Humans are made of mud and I am made of fire. I think he's the only angel like that.





Lestat Uchiha said:


> Actually I think that in the Koran Lucifer isnt really an angel,but a djinn or genie (dont remember if that is the correct spelling) which is just a spirit made of fire with free will unlike angels who dont have it.





In Islam, there are 3 intelligent races created by God. There are angles, Jinn and humans. Angels do not have free will but humans and Jinn do. Lucifer was a Jinn....but had attained a rank so high that he hung with the angels. When man was created, God told the angels and Jinn to bow before his creation, and Lucifer who saw himself higher than man was the only one who refused.

He was cursed by God to burn in hell for eternity, but will not be punished in the meantime till the end of days. So during this time, he aims to basically show god how many people he can lead astray into the hell fire with him. 
Deceiving Adam was the greatest victory of his.

Humans are created of clay and he was created of smokeless fire. Also, in Islam Lucifer does not really have any power. All he need to do is whisper evil suggestions into the hearts of men and women and lead them astray 
__________________


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 1, 2009)

"Dean! This is serious. The voice says im almost out of mintues"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2009)

It looks like once again, I was right. The Colt kills anything (even Castiel seems to say so) And its better than the knife if that's the case.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2009)

"That's just how I roll."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> "Dean! This is serious. The voice says im almost out of mintues"



quote of the week 


Brandon Heat said:


> "That's just how I roll."



pimping


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Actually, the quote was_ 



?This isn?t funny, Dean!  The voice says I?m almost out of minutes.? 




I really enjoyed this episode. I wonder what's gonna happen next.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 2, 2009)

- The scariest part about the future ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



President Palin. 




Oh, the horror. 

- Really dug future Castiel. 

"What ? I like past Dean."


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder if Dean is going to tell Sam all he saw, or if he will keep it to himself. Sam may get pissed that Dean only called back because he wants to keep an eye on him.

I dont like the idea of killing the devil with the colt. Its man made so it should never have the power to it.

And the best line of the ep was Chucks comment on toilet paper. It was priceless. They better keep the dude around making an appearance every now and then


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 2, 2009)

By the way future Dean shot that guy in the back of the head, and the bullet holes in bobby's chair, I wouldn't be surprised to find out he shot him himself.

Great episode, shame we didn't get some nice light show from 100% strenght lucifer. Also, we don't know that the colt would have actually worked, maybe it didn't and thats why future dean got owned.


----------



## Sin (Oct 2, 2009)

I was hoping we'd see a bullet hole on Sam to indicate that the Colt was useless against Lucifer.

Still, I have to say, Lucifer stepping on Dean's neck and breaking it has to be one of the most badass scenes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2009)

Lucifer Sam is pretty beastly. Tried to contain my laughter from the way he kept smiling. Now, I want to see God.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 2, 2009)

When Lucifer was telling Dean how he loved earth and god, I thought for a moment he was going to say he never did all the shit to the world and brought it to its end. The angels doing it would have been a nice twist. They would be like say yes to Michael or we will destroy the world ourselves.

I was hoping Lucifer to be kinda good (well maybe not good.....but not all out evil) and not the stereotypical villain who wants to destroy the world, but I guess this ep took us away from that possibility.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Dean is a selfish ass

Give yourself to Micheal!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I wonder if Dean is going to tell Sam all he saw, or if he will keep it to himself. Sam may get pissed that Dean only called back because he wants to keep an eye on him.
> 
> I dont like the idea of killing the devil with the colt. Its man made so it should never have the power to it.
> 
> And the best line of the ep was Chucks comment on toilet paper. It was priceless. They better keep the dude around making an appearance every now and then



you're saying god's perfect creation shouldn't stand a chance to lucifer. you heards him the angels should've been our bitches:ho

i'm joking



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Dean is a selfish ass
> 
> Give yourself to Micheal!



dean doesn't want to be a condom

plus it would be more awesome if dean beat the odds and take don't lucifer himself.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to see a badass high power fight though


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Lucifer Sam is pretty beastly. Tried to contain my laughter from the way he kept smiling. Now, I want to see God.



I Lmao but it wasnt at his smile but that white suit, that shit had me on the floor. It's so cliche I dont even know why they did it but dam maybe it was for laugh sake.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the main reason Dean doesn't want to give himself over is the fact that Michael vs Lucifer would destroy half the world.  He thinks he can save all of it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

I think he thinks he can save _more _of it, I think that there's going to be some heavy casualties though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonna watch this later today, spoiler tags you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!

**


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I Lmao but it wasnt at his smile but that white suit, that shit had me on the floor. It's so cliche I dont even know why they did it but dam maybe it was for laugh sake.



The white suit was awesome yes  

And Castiel was just epic in this epi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

If I miss a show, I simply don't come in the thread. (not that I miss this show, but with others)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 2, 2009)

orgies in the daylight, kicking ass in the moonlight, thats how he roll.

he most likely died in that building though

edit: wait a moment if cast lost his angel mojo how did he figure out dean was from the past so quickly?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2009)

I included **


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 2, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> orgies in the daylight, kicking ass in the moonlight, thats how he roll.
> 
> he most likely died in that building though



Yeah  that was epic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> orgies in the daylight, kicking ass in the moonlight, thats how he roll.
> 
> he most likely died in that building though
> 
> edit: wait a moment if cast lost his angel mojo how did he figure out dean was from the past so quickly?



He didn't say he was totally human, he said mostly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice episode, we all knew the separation wouldn't last for very long. I liked seeing the future and all that jazz, and though Cas was pretty awesome this episode, too. 

I still think the Colt could likely kill anything, Lucifer included. It's just that it's really hard to shoot him. Remember yellow-eyes? He was able to dodge that shit all day up until he got sucker-shotted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nice episode, we all knew the separation wouldn't last for very long. I liked seeing the future and all that jazz, and though Cas was pretty awesome this episode, too.
> 
> I still think the Colt could likely kill anything, Lucifer included. It's just that it's really hard to shoot him. Remember yellow-eyes? He was able to dodge that shit all day up until he got sucker-shotted.



Put Lucifer in that fucking circle and BOOM - HEAD-SHOT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

He can probably stop bullets, Matrix style.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2009)

Probably so, that one Demon did it in Season 3. 

Did you notice the President was Palin?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 2, 2009)

A sure sign of the Apocalypse.


----------



## ez (Oct 2, 2009)

wow. what a cathartic episode. easily the most enjoyable episode of this season, perhaps of the entire series. i'm fuckin' astounded by all the depth. love the acting all around, too. sam as lucifer trying to suppress both his desire to laugh and show disgust was done rather well. oh, and the exchange between devil-sam and past-dean was exceedingly well done, which is probably why i enjoyed this episode so much.

i also at times felt like almost all the people we saw in the future were manifestations of dean's personality.

great episode.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 3, 2009)

Man this latest episode was my favorite by far of the whole series. I thought Sam as the devil was a horrible idea at first but after seeing him do it I am glad to say I thought wrong.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2009)

Meh, I still say that Sam is a pretty bad choice for Lucifer. Despite him being an inferior actor to plan B Luci, he's just too much a pretty boy.

I think one of the good things about the plan B host is that he really shows the age of a being that has been there since the beginning of creation, not just with the age of the actor, but also with the age in his expression. The mix of laughter and disgust seemed too cliche as well. I'm really hoping this isn't going to be the final plans for Lucifer. 

Stoner Castiel, however was awesome.  

Misha Collins keeps challenging Jensen Ackles for my spot as favorite actor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Meh, I still say that Sam is a pretty bad choice for Lucifer. Despite him being an inferior actor to plan B Luci, he's just too *much a pretty boy.*
> 
> I think one of the good things about the plan B host is that he really shows the age of a being that has been there since the beginning of creation, not just with the age of the actor, but also with the age in his expression. The mix of laughter and disgust seemed too cliche as well. I'm really hoping this isn't going to be the final plans for Lucifer.
> 
> ...



Lucifer is supposed to have been the most beautiful Angel in creation.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2009)

Please. Lucifer as the devil isn't even an official part of Christian mythology, and in Islamic mythology he was a jinn, and a spirit of fire. 

Even if some versions of the Lucifer myth have him as being the most beautiful, you know that they're not doing it to stay true to myth, they're doing it to get more ratings from teenage girls. 

I think the only constant in all Lucifer myths is pride.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 3, 2009)

When I saw Sam/Lucifer dressed in all white, I couldn't help but think of Ben Stiller in dodge ball where he dresses in white to go on a retarded date with the girl


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Please. Lucifer as the devil isn't even an official part of Christian mythology, and in Islamic mythology he was a jinn, and a spirit of fire.
> 
> Even if some versions of the Lucifer myth have him as being the most beautiful, you know that they're not doing it to stay true to myth, they're doing it to get more ratings from teenage girls.
> 
> I think the only constant in all Lucifer myths is pride.



So you think that somehow taking a main character and making him be two characters will get more teenage girls than introducing some new, ultra hot stud guy? 

Yeah, that doesn't make any sense, but good job. 

And FYI, Christian myth extends beyond the Bible, the book of Enoch, Dead Sea Scrolls and Apocryphal can all be lumped in there.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2009)

> So you think that somehow taking a main character and making him be two characters will get more teenage girls than introducing some new, ultra hot stud guy?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't make any sense, but good job.



Oh please. Every girl I know who watches Supernatural creams herself as soon as Sam so much as walks on the screen. 

Having him as Lucifer just adds more "bad boy" appeal to Jared.



> And FYI, Christian myth extends beyond the Bible, the book of Enoch, Dead Sea Scrolls and Apocryphal can all be lumped in there.



Have you read any of these? 

Classes in religion in mandatory at my school, and one of my professors spent a good two weeks discussing the creation of Lucifer from popular culture at the time. His aspect as a deal maker and a trickster, for instance, came from the same African religions that helped create Santeria. Specifically, these qualities came from the deity Elegua (sp?), the gatekeeper between the supernatural and natural worlds. 

So many other aspects of Lucifer came from other religions, I'd be surprised if any of them were originally present in _any_ form of Christian myth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Oh please. Every girl I know who watches Supernatural creams herself as soon as Sam so much as walks on the screen.
> 
> Having him as Lucifer just adds more "bad boy" appeal to Jared.
> 
> ...



Actually own all three of them and read through them as often as I can for different facts and things for my writing. Also went to a school where Religion was mandatory study for four years, took classes that went over it in college too.

I would have to say your professor is overlooking the tricks he attempted in the Bible, namely in Genesis. That right there, in and of itself wreaks of those people who draw massive conclusions from other places, not bothering to look at the actual text presented. A lot of what any mythological characters are comes from their portrayal in popular culture. 

Everyone thinks Elves are fair skinned blonde people, but wasn't Legolas supposed to have had black hair?


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 3, 2009)

> I would have to say your professor is overlooking the tricks he attempted in the Bible, namely in Genesis.



Wasn't that just 'a serpent'? I don't recall any direct mention of angels. Besides, as the book of Job makes clear, at some point in the old testament, YHWH had servants working for him whose job it was to test his followers. Highly some adversarial Satan.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you think that somehow taking a main character and making him be two characters will get more teenage girls than introducing some new, ultra hot stud guy?
> 
> Yeah, that doesn't make any sense, but good job.



Deforming what he said much?

And yeah, as much as I like the whole Sam/Dean superclash idea, Sam makes a poor lucifer compared to the first host.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 3, 2009)

not that i hate the guy that plays sam....but i knew he wouldn't be able to pull off playing lucifer. it just didn't fit. he can't play a character like that, but the current actor is good.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2009)

Liked it overall, also, future devil Sam is soo suave and bad ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2009)

It was a good episode, but it just can't beat season 4, episode 3. Nothing can.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2009)

i hope they got that Michael Jackson look alike for the next episode.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually didn't think that highly of this episode. It was good but I didn't really like all the Dean-Future Dean interactions. That letting Micheal in part was very well done but I didn't like the other parts that much. Also Sam wasn't really that convincing as Luc. Overall, not too bad. Still rather good.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I actually didn't think that highly of this episode. It was good but I didn't really like all the Dean-Future Dean interactions. That letting Micheal in part was very well done but I didn't like the other parts that much. Also *Sam wasn't really that convincing as Luc*. Overall, not too bad. Still rather good.



Agree with the bolded disagree with everything else.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't really like timetravel, luckily Supernatural doesn't overuse it, to the extent that fucked Heroes up....(one of the things anyway)
I think writers have to be very very careful when using it...

I still don't approve of Sam as Lucifer, but he isn't as bad as I thought he would be... heh.. will be interesting to see what Michael is like. Will he be just as big a dickhead as the rest of the angel crew?

Future Dean was very well done, just like most other characters...

I like post-apocalyptic settings, they always own^^
Palin as president..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2009)

I think they are handling it well. The first time Dean was unable to change anything and Cas said it took a lot to do it the one time, giving us a reason as to why he didn't just try again.

Now the angels don't want to send him back in time to prevent it since they actually want it to happen. They're just using it to fuck with Dean. 

I also doubt they could convince the Trickster to help them out, so all the loose ends are taken care of.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 5, 2009)

Zach really likes to fuck with Dean a lot... What a bastard. And Sam as Luc is just weird. It doesn't really fit. Dean as Luc is more like it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they are handling it well. The first time Dean was unable to change anything and Cas said it took a lot to do it the one time, giving us a reason as to why he didn't just try again.
> 
> Now the angels don't want to send him back in time to prevent it since they actually want it to happen. They're just using it to fuck with Dean.
> 
> I also doubt they could convince the Trickster to help them out, so all the loose ends are taken care of.



The Trickster isn't that strong, I mean you think he would match up against Angels and Lucifer? If he got in one sides way, they'd just off him. 

Also, I rewatched the episode with the Archangel. Interesting thing is that if Lucifer needed a vessel and Sam was it...why would he warp Sam away? That kind of takes care of all the BS people are saying about it being Lucifer. 

I'm banking on God or Anna now.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2009)

I think powers will always be inconsistent in this show...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I think powers will always be inconsistent in this show...



They seem consistent to me.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 5, 2009)

The only inconsistencies I find in this show is Castiels power level, and the the lower level angels. When he was introduced he was badass. Nothing seems to be able to hurt him......Dean and Bobby shooting the hell out if him and stabbing him had no effect whatsoever. Then we get Alistair, who is a demon. He is somehow immune to Castiels demon killing power, and they fight each other with their bare hands.....and suddenly Cas is susceptible to punches and shit and loses the fight. Where was all his uber angel powers. 

In the ep with Raphael, when Dean and Cas go to the police to find out info, the cop tells them there was a riot. Cas said it was angels and demons fighting. It should not be a fight. Angels are supposed to be able to pwn demons hard. All they need to do is their light show and everyones eyes get burnt.

It seems to me the angels are being weakened down due to plot reasons


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2009)

Maybe they were higher level demons?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The only inconsistencies I find in this show is Castiels power level, and the the lower level angels. When he was introduced he was badass. Nothing seems to be able to hurt him......Dean and Bobby shooting the hell out if him and stabbing him had no effect whatsoever. Then we get Alistair, who is a demon. He is somehow immune to Castiels demon killing power, and they fight each other with their bare hands.....and suddenly Cas is susceptible to punches and shit and loses the fight. Where was all his uber angel powers.
> 
> In the ep with Raphael, when Dean and Cas go to the police to find out info, the cop tells them there was a riot. Cas said it was angels and demons fighting. It should not be a fight. Angels are supposed to be able to pwn demons hard. All they need to do is their light show and everyones eyes get burnt.
> 
> It seems to me the angels are being weakened down due to plot reasons



demons can be strong too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Trickster isn't that strong, I mean you think he would match up against Angels and Lucifer? If he got in one sides way, they'd just off him.
> 
> Also, I rewatched the episode with the Archangel. Interesting thing is that if Lucifer needed a vessel and Sam was it...why would he warp Sam away? That kind of takes care of all the BS people are saying about it being Lucifer.
> 
> I'm banking on God or Anna now.


 I was merely suggesting that the Trickster can control time as well, not that he was strong enough to fight Lucifer (although he probably is ).


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 8, 2009)

It's hilarious that among every character in the show, the Trickster has the best showings.

Then again, maybe that's all part of the joke. Like, maybe Sam just thought time was restored to it's natural order, and at the fifth season finale the Trickster steps in and snaps his fingers at the last second. :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know about all that, but I certainly do hope we see more Trickster eventually. Too many questions.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2009)

oh god I can't believe Dean likes her.

Yeah, the Trickster is pretty hardcore, good appearances and general badassery.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

I think they found the perfect way to do a celebrity guest spot. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know about all that, but I certainly do hope we see more Trickster eventually. Too many questions.



I kind of hope we don't or anymore vampires or anymore of the various other creatures that have headlined enough already. There's plenty of stuff they could hunt that doesn't involve those things.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Oct 8, 2009)

This episode was okay, the cameo was nice. I think it was supposed to be more funny then suspenseful.

"I stick to the Penthouse forums. *wink*"

lol classic dean


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, classic emotional speech.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

It looks like you Trickster fans might get your wish, though I am not sure why anyone likes that character so damn much.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 8, 2009)

All of those clips made me excited for the rest of the season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

Too bad we're not getting anymore eps for a while.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2009)

I liked the preview at the end more than the actual episode. 

The episode wasn't bad though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 8, 2009)

We arent?

Why the fuck not?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 8, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> We arent?
> 
> Why the fuck not?



Supernatural takes breaks all the time. But generally the break starts late November or early December, and the show starts again in January.

It could be wrong, but Supernatural's Wikipedia page does say that there is a new episode next week.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Supernatural takes breaks all the time. But generally the break starts late November or early December, and the show starts again in January.



Generally the show takes a break after the first seven episodes or so, but they started earlier this year. Usually when it says "Soon" it doesn't mean the next week. But TV.com has the next episode slated for October 15th, so I might be wrong.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2009)

dean's going to be ...elderly


this show needs more old men fighting demons:ho


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 9, 2009)

Had to check imdb to see if my suspicion was right. Sure enough, it was. Jared was also in that Wax movie with Hilton. Like Dean, I've never seen or plan on seeing that shit. The camera going to Sam's disappointed face when Dean said he's never seen House of Wax was a big hint. It's exactly like when Dean brought up that Gilmore Girls was being shot in a nearby studios and Sam gave that "shifty eye, don't look at me" look. 



My-HiME said:


> *I liked the preview at the end more than the actual episode. *
> 
> The episode wasn't bad though.



Thought the same. 

That preview part where it seems the brothers are thrown 
*Spoiler*: __ 



into different tv shows has the Trickster's name all over it. 




Oh and that was a grueling 5-7 minutes when Hilton was talking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 9, 2009)

Man, what's up with this "Soon" shit?  The show just started and they wanna take a break? Damn hippies!

Anyway, good episode all-around. It's refreshing to see just another hunting episode that has nothing to do with the Apocalypse, I just hope it doesn't happen that often (unless it involves the Trickster).

The previews look pretty badass, too.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 9, 2009)

Another good ep. I like that it was just a normal hunt that the bro's went on that did not involve any angels. Its good that they take a break from things every now and then and get back to the old school type Supernatural episodes.

2 things about the ep

1. Paris Hilton cannot act for shit. Its actually painful to watch. If she was hot then it would be ok, but she is not, so she sucked badly.

2. The previews were awesome. It was the icing on the cake.....and made the ep be good instead of average. I can definately see the Trickster being involved in some of the scenarious. Keeping my fingers crossed for it

Oh, and a side note.......GHANDI WAS AWESOME x100


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 9, 2009)

I thought having Paris in there was an okay touch, even if she is a shitty actress and an ugly dog. Then again, they could've gotten a better celebrity.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

So was that actually a trailer for next episode or several episodes because it looked kinda schizophrenic...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2009)

several episodes


----------



## ez (Oct 9, 2009)

i wonder how many gods they're going to introduce before this show's over and done with. decent episode, anyway. plenty of humorous stuff. i loved ghandi's little cameo especially -- easily the funniest part -- even though he didn't say a damn thing.

 i didn't have much of a problem with paris since she was being insulted from the get-go. 

i agree with those that say the previews were better than this entire episode, however.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought having Paris in there was an okay touch, even if she is a shitty actress and an ugly dog. Then again, they could've gotten a better celebrity.



I wonder how much she paid to get on the show, or who she had to please.

'cuz they could have definitly gone with a better celebrity.

Good episode all around, I liked the killer car.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 9, 2009)

Supernatural isn't exactly as well known as shows like Heroes so I doubt she really had to please anyone. 

Anyways what did I think about the episode?

The obligitory drama is beginning (lol he's being sarcastic cos it's been old for ages) to get a bit old...

The story was cool with some funny side characters (loved that sherrif). 

The idea of that actually being Lincolns hat was a tad ridiculous...

Basically a good episode I thought.

Though there is one thing I was wondering. 

When Dean began "you can't eat me..." did anyone else think he was going to point out how if the angels thought he was actually about to die they would descend and nevermind as I type this I just remembered the rib carvings...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> i wonder how many gods they're going to introduce before this show's over and done with. decent episode, anyway. plenty of humorous stuff. i loved ghandi's little cameo especially -- easily the funniest part -- even though he didn't say a damn thing.
> 
> i didn't have much of a problem with paris since she was being insulted from the get-go.
> 
> i agree with those that say the previews were better than this entire episode, however.


Who knows if there will be any other actual powerful ones. The only good one so far is the Trickster and the others are so weak and easy to kill it's pathetic.



-Dargor- said:


> I wonder how much she paid to get on the show, or who she had to please.
> 
> 'cuz they could have definitly gone with a better celebrity.
> 
> Good episode all around, I liked the killer car.


 Probably slept with Jensen Ackles.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 9, 2009)

Rob` said:


> When Dean began "you can't eat me..." did anyone else think he was going to point out how if the angels thought he was actually about to die they would descend and nevermind as I type this I just remembered the rib carvings...



I thought the same thing...


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2009)

lol at Paris though. I *know* Sam overkilled her as some kind of joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2009)

I liked the APB on Hilton at the end there. Good times had by all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2009)

I loved the dig at CSI/David Carusso at the end


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 13, 2009)

Not the best episode... They've done the hungry pagan god before...


----------



## Raviene (Oct 14, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Not the best episode... They've done the hungry pagan god before...



but watching paris hilton die never gets old


----------



## Sin (Oct 14, 2009)

Man I need to watch more E! or something, I totally thought that was a look-alike.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought it was some ugly monster.




I was right.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 14, 2009)

The House of Wax joke was fucking funny!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 15, 2009)

Raviene said:


> but watching paris hilton die never gets old



Maybe, but come on... They shouldn't have run out of ideas this quickly, theres' still a lot of mythological lore out there...

I'm more interested in seeing another horseman at the moment..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, we need more horsemen. And not the kind that just teleports away after having his finger cut off, either.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, we need more horsemen. And not the kind that just teleports away after having his finger cut off, either.



That dude playing cards with Dean could be another horsemen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2009)

He could also be a character from JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh good, there seems to be a new episode tonight. I guess the special preview wasn't indicating a break.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Oh good, there seems to be a new episode tonight. I guess the special preview wasn't indicating a break.



or maybe the break is next week.

i actually do hope theirs a break so i won't have to wait a whole year for new episodes


----------



## Gene (Oct 15, 2009)

lol I know we'll be getting a break soon, but till then I'll be basking in the awesome of the new episodes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2009)

Gene said:


> Oh good, there seems to be a new episode tonight. I guess the special preview wasn't indicating a break.


damn i missed the first 8 minutes


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2009)

I loved the little girl's reaction to the thought of the tooth fairy. What a sexy sexy tooh fairy vision the father had. Why didn't they show the guy stuck with a funny face, I would pay to see how the brothers would have questioned him.

OMG Hairy palms.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2009)

Taking a guess and saying the kid is the anti Christ.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 15, 2009)

He turned Castiel into a toy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

this kid > trickster since i'm pretty sure the trickster can't kill all angels with just a thought.


great episode lol dean is going to lose 50 years of his life


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2009)

So this kid solos angels?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> So this kid solos angels?



most powerful being so far, sam said it himself.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 15, 2009)

Tonight's episode was good! It's crazy how powerful that kid is. Turning Castiel into a toy, shutting up that demon & make it have a seat, then releasing it from his mom's body. Man, that's one kid you don't want to mess with. I wonder where he went.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2009)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Tonight's episode was good! It's crazy how powerful that kid is. Turning Castiel into a toy, shutting up that demon & make it have a seat, then releasing it from his mom's body. Man, that's one kid you don't want to mess with. I wonder where he went.



Do you people watch the show? Its pretty easy to guess he went where ever the picture on the wall was. 

And I can't understand this obsession people have with the Trickster. More and more we're learning that he's not that bad ass. Sorry but its the truth.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> So this kid solos angels?



Yep. Which means he can solo demons and maybe Lucifer as well. I know it would be end the story arc. But Dean and Sam should have told the kid to kill Lucifer and all the demons to keep his parents safe. :ho



Chaos Hokage said:


> Tonight's episode was good! It's crazy how powerful that kid is. Turning Castiel into a toy, shutting up that demon & make it have a seat, then releasing it from his mom's body. Man, that's one kid you don't want to mess with. *I wonder where he went.*



Hint: Castiel said about the kid "... with a thought. He could be half way around the world."


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 16, 2009)

They made the kid too broken. With that kind of power at such a young age he should be more powerful than Lucifer. If he was able to turn Cas into a toy with just a thought, then whats to stop him from doing the same to just about anything else. If they involve him again in the show, then they better give him some huge limits or drawbacks to such power.

They better make the arch's a lot more powerful than they have been shown in order to keep the powerlevels in check. I am not liking the way the lower level angels are being powered down so much.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

AntiChrist > All known characters so far.

Not even Lucy could kick that kid's ass.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

I doubt the kid is stronger than Lucifer, I mean his powers weren't "Beyond Comprehension."


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

Until we get concrete feats from Lucifer, it goes to the kid. He's a hardcore reality warper.

Lucy has been alluded to being pretty ridiculous, but the AntiChrist has shown things way beyond anything we've seen so far.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I doubt the kid is stronger than Lucifer, I mean his powers weren't "Beyond Comprehension."



Making his beliefs a reality and turning an angel into a toy without so much as a fight pretty much comes closer to beyond comprehension than we have seen before


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Making his beliefs a reality and turning an angel into a toy without so much as a fight pretty much comes closer to beyond comprehension than we have seen before



But we haven't seen Lucifer yet, it would be stupid for a _prideful _person to allow someone who is better and more powerful than them to do anything. If the kid was more powerful that Lucifer he wouldn't trust it to work for him. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But we haven't seen Lucifer yet, it would be stupid for a _prideful _person to allow someone who is better and more powerful than them to do anything. If the kid was more powerful that Lucifer he wouldn't trust it to work for him. That doesn't make any sense.



Yeah, I dont really have an argument for that. We know Lucifer will be stronger, but what this kid showed was just crazy. Supernatural is going to have to come up with some uber ways to make the arch's and Lucifer live up to their reputation as the biggest baddest entities in the series. The normal angels have nearly become fodder now


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Yeah, I dont really have an argument for that. We know Lucifer will be stronger, but what this kid showed was just crazy. Supernatural is going to have to come up with some uber ways to make the arch's and Lucifer live up to their reputation as the biggest baddest entities in the series. The normal angels have nearly become fodder now



The kid is probably mortal, which pretty much makes him weaker than all else. If you can catch him sleeping you can off his little ass.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2009)

The kid is in Australia


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 16, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> They made the kid too broken. With that kind of power at such a young age he should be more powerful than Lucifer. If he was able to turn Cas into a toy with just a thought, then whats to stop him from doing the same to just about anything else. If they involve him again in the show, then they better give him some huge limits or drawbacks to such power.
> 
> They better make the arch's a lot more powerful than they have been shown in order to keep the powerlevels in check. I am not liking the way the lower level angels are being powered down so much.



I agree also woahhhhhhhh huge plothole wonder why no one has caught on to this but why aren?t the demons breeding like rabbits then if this is the result of them having children. I mean it wasnt even a powerful demon that gave birth to this child so why dont the more powerful demons e.g. yellow eyes and Lilith give birth and have their own personal reality warper. It wasn?t stated that a special condition had to be met only that a demon giving birth to a half breed. If that was the case the demon's could have won a long long long time ago..............like I said huge plothole.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The kid is probably mortal, which pretty much makes him weaker than all else. *If you can catch him sleeping you can off his little ass*.



Kid: I am invincible and cant die or Superman guard me while I sleep. Or when I sleep let there be an impenetrable force field that surrounds my body and house.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

Or he sleeps inside a magic circle in which anything that enters turns into toys.

The kid doesn't have to be aware that he's causing changes to cause them (seeing as he fucked up the town without even knowing he was doing it).

Like Castiel said, that was him happy, imagine him scared or paranoid.

Reality warping is serious shit.

Also, Lucifer may be prideful, but he's also extremely manipulative and could accept the kid doing things he can't do as long as he can use him as his weapon.

Much like how he didn't freak out when Sam said no and simply said "I'll make you change your mind."

If anything, the angels are the ones incapable of accepting anything that may be outside their power range.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think we'll ever see the kid again in any meaningful role. He's simply too powerful. Far more powerful than anyone else in the series so far. Sure he's mortal (unproven), but you'd have to really catch him off guard to harm him. Otherwise you're fucked. Maybe if Cas had the Colt instead of the knife and didn't say anything he would've killed the kid.

If you don't think he's stronger than Lucifer you're insane. The kid could wipe out all of the angels with one word. We already know the angels aren't afraid of losing to Lucifer and that Michael would kick his ass.

Anyway, pretty good episode. I was sad it wasn't actually the trickster though.  Trickster > antichrist (in terms of cool factor).


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 16, 2009)

To be fair, Cas did say he lost most of his Angel mojo when he left them.

So while the kid's strong, we don't know if his powers would work on higher ups like michael or lucifer.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope they bring the kid back

And into jesus


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 16, 2009)

Cas said the child will destroy the host of heaven......whatever that means.
Dean said he could nuke the angels, so i am guessing he could lay waste to all the angels in heaven......except the arcs (maybe some of them as well)

There should not bring him back. Saying he is overpowered is an understatement


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Cas said the child will destroy the host of heaven......whatever that means.
> Dean said he could nuke the angels, so i am guessing he could lay waste to all the angels in heaven......except the arcs (maybe some of them as well)
> 
> There should not bring him back. Saying he is overpowered is an understatement



He could act like LT

It would be awesome


----------



## Raviene (Oct 16, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> I agree also woahhhhhhhh huge plothole wonder why no one has caught on to this but why aren?t the demons breeding like rabbits then if this is the result of them having children. I mean it wasnt even a powerful demon that gave birth to this child so why dont the more powerful demons e.g. yellow eyes and Lilith give birth and have their own personal reality warper. *It wasn?t stated* that a special condition had to be met only that a demon giving birth to a half breed. If that was the case the demon's could have won a long long long time ago..............like I said huge plothole.



you answered your own question...it wasn't stated...so the writers could easily fill the hole by putting a condition or by saying that angels have been slaying them humans who were bearing half breeds

regarding the power levels...the writers could just say archs are immune to the kids reality bending and/or powers

angels could also make their own half breed right?...i think its called a Nephilim


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 16, 2009)

Raviene said:


> you answered your own question...it wasn't stated...so the writers could easily fill the hole by putting a condition or by saying that angels have been slaying them humans who were bearing half breeds
> 
> regarding the power levels...the writers could just say archs are immune to the kids reality bending and/or powers
> 
> angels could also make their own half breed right?...i think its called a Nephilim



Not really it's still a major plothole, I think it was poorly thought out and as stated they should have addressed the issue as to why demons are not spawning half breeds left right and centre. A simple "this can only occur once every 2,000 years" would have sufficed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

You people are far too critical of things that you know nothing about yet. I'm sure they will explain why and what the special conditions were. More than likely he mother is some kind of special vessel, we saw that it was virgin birth. 

On the subject of the kid, the Angels warped reality too, Zacharia did it to Dean and Sam and then put them back to a normal state. He didn't do it on a large scale. 

But this kid couldn't revive the dead, which we saw this episode and Castiel, Lucifer, and Michael have all been said to do this. 

The kid is probably dangerous to Heaven because he can go places a demon can't and he is hidden. He can pass for Human just like that. It's odd that his parents were only seen for a split second in all this mess.

On the subject of Half Breeds: Pretty much any Half Breed is a Nephilim in realistic terms because usually all demons are fallen Angels. But this show doesn't work that way. 

And it would be funny if Dean got Anna Pregnant, but the kid would have to speed age.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 16, 2009)

^Still.. introducing this sort of power is just silly.. And will just make a mess of things, if they have him play a role in future episodes. Will just create questions like, ''why didn't he do that instead of that, when he could have just done that'' blablabla
PIS...and so on...


----------



## ez (Oct 16, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> To be fair, Cas did say he lost most of his Angel mojo when he left them.
> 
> So while the kid's strong, we don't know if his powers would work on higher ups like michael or lucifer.



if he's going to be lucifer's servant, i doubt that he'll actually exceed him in ability, or michael for that matter. they might be equals at best methinks. kid's the most powerful entity we've seen yet, sure, but we've yet to see the other known of most powerful entities. 

i liked how dean and sam quickly shifted from being at odds with each other and instead acted like their old selves -- even the typical comical relief was on display. anyway, decent ep even though it didn't exactly feel satisfactory.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2009)

Fucking hell, really? Kid is too powerful, power-scale ruined.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2009)

didn't dean say the kid could nuke heaven with just a thought? i suspect the kid is the most powerful entity besides lucifer or atleast archangel level.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

On the subject of power, I don't like it how Supernatural keeps implying all it would take is Micheal to stop Lucy.

I always saw Micheal and Lucy as being relatively equal, with Micheal getting the upperhand in their fight and Lucy losing because of that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> On the subject of power, I don't like it how Supernatural keeps implying all it would take is Micheal to stop Lucy.
> 
> I always saw Micheal and Lucy as being relatively equal, with Micheal getting the upperhand in their fight and Lucy losing because of that.



lol lucy


now i feel old for remembering this kickass show

on topic. good always beats evil thats how it always been.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> On the subject of power, I don't like it how Supernatural keeps implying all it would take is Micheal to stop Lucy.
> 
> I always saw Micheal and Lucy as being relatively equal, with Micheal getting the upperhand in their fight and Lucy losing because of that.



Lucifer lost the last time, that's probably where the assumption comes from. 

I come in here week after week and see people bitching about the handling of this and that. Then stop watching, seriously the show has explained a lot of the stuff over time that people thought didn't make sense. Its not like they just make up obscure things and don't explain any. 

I mean I got tired of Naruto, stopped reading it. I got tired of the BS in Smallville, stopped watching it. There's no point if you're just going to complain.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lucifer lost the last time, that's probably where the assumption comes from.
> 
> I come in here week after week and see people bitching about the handling of this and that. Then stop watching, seriously the show has explained a lot of the stuff over time that people thought didn't make sense. Its not like they just make up obscure things and don't explain any.
> 
> I mean I got tired of Naruto, stopped reading it. I got tired of the BS in Smallville, stopped watching it. There's no point if you're just going to complain.


Don't get your panties in a bunch CTK.

I hardly ever complain about anything, and love the show.

Calm down Tiger, it'll be alright.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2009)

Sin said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch CTK.
> 
> I hardly ever complain about anything, and love the show.
> 
> Calm down Tiger, it'll be alright.



 It's funny that someone who's whining so thoroughly and joining in the chorus of "I don't like how they did this" is telling me not to get my panties in a bunch. 

You people are on an Anime forum, if anything else has broken powers that are later explained through bullshit logic its anime.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's funny that someone who's whining so thoroughly and joining in the chorus of "I don't like how they did this" is telling me not to get my panties in a bunch.
> 
> You people are on an Anime forum, if anything else has broken powers that are later explained through bullshit logic its anime.


Because I made a simple comment, expressing a minor difference of opinion between mine and that (seemingly) of the show's writers.

I have absolutely no problem with the power levels at all, I just pointed out how in my opinion Micheal and Lucifer were closer in power than the show has so far made them seem.

I'm not upset about it, it doesn't take anything away from the show, it's just I differed in opinion to that of the show's.

You're clearly much more upset and invested in "complainers" than I am about Lucifer/Micheal :3


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 16, 2009)

lol even though someone might love a show, doesn't mean they have to love everything about it. This is one of those rare times a few people dont like a certain development in Supernatural and makes us rethink the whole powerscale. Nothing wrong with that

As for why the angels are confident about taking down Lucy, I think there are a few reasons. They had Dean in their sights so they probably figured as soon as Lucy was released Dean would not risk the complete end of the world and would give in to Micheal. This would be the prime opportunity to kill Lucy.....who would not have time to get to his vessel, and that is one of the reasons Zacharia had Dean trapped in the room. Since Cas did not know of Sam being Lucy's vessel the other Angels probably never knew as well at that time.

Another would be since Michael defeated Lucy before, they think he would be able to do it again

Another explanation would be Michael would have the other archangels backing him up and they would wtf pwn Lucy into oblivion. The other 3 might not be as powerful as Michael and Lucy, but would certainly make a difference in the fight with a gangup.

If you notice, the angels do not seem to be as confident as before. Zacharia seems more desperate and frustrated at Dean and this is a good indicator that he is starting to shit his pants at the thought of Lucy actually having the possibility of winning this war


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 16, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Fucking hell, really? Kid is too powerful, power-scale ruined.



Yes, but Castiel hints that he can be killed. He did try to take him out with the knife version of the colt. So I'm not too concern with the kid being so ridiculously powerful. Remember Cas is slowly losing his angel mojo. So I'm sure a high powered angel at full strength can off the kid.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2009)

This was good stuff. I was wrong about the winner of the psychic kid contest being the Anti-Christ but oh well. Does this mean they can have a bunch of these though?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet that kid's surfing at the beach right now. Notice how he was looking at that poster and then disappeared.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 16, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's funny that someone who's whining so thoroughly and joining in the chorus of "I don't like how they did this" is telling me not to get my panties in a bunch.
> 
> You people are on an Anime forum, if anything else has broken powers that are later explained through bullshit logic its anime.



Well.. Anime is usually a lot easier to suspend your disbelief with, at least for me anyway

It's easier to dismiss bullshit in a universe created independently. And not set in ''our'' world, although it's just fiction.. That's the way it works for me usually, not sure if it applies to everyone..

I just think reality warping powers, and specifically overused time travel is beyond the point of no return...


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

The new season kicks ass. Sad that it probably the final season.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 16, 2009)

Judge Gabranth said:


> The new season kicks ass. Sad that it probably the final season.



Maybe not I think they have a contract for one more season but not sure


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 17, 2009)

The actors have a contract for one more season, but the creators are not so sure they want one. They had originally planned for just 5 seasons


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 17, 2009)

"Your version of the bible gets more wrong than right"

--Cas

A true hero


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 17, 2009)

So could that kid have taken down Michael?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 17, 2009)

> But this kid couldn't revive the dead, which we saw this episode and Castiel, Lucifer, and Michael have all been said to do this.


I thought they said he restored the town at the end of the episode, which makes me thinks he revived everyone his beliefs killed.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2009)

no he said ge fixed everyone who was still alive
angels and demons however can and have ressurected people before. Only angels however, seem to be able to do it more casually than say, the crossroads demon


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 18, 2009)

Whether he can resurrect or no seems irrelevant, considering how far above he is the common rut of angels and demons. However, keeping this point in mind, I'd be surprised if he couldn't. He might have just been unaware of his capacity for such things.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 18, 2009)

So is anyone else wondering if Jesus will come to earth during this season?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 18, 2009)

I doubt Jesus will even be mentioned in the show. He is a pacifist who will not fight, and since he is the son of god, that should make him a god himself right? So shouldn't he be able to stop Lucy just by wishing it. It will provide too much problems for the writers I think. Also, as the son of god, he should know where god is himself, and since they want to keep it a mystery, it will be a bit tricky


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

DC just announced a 3rd comic mini, *Beginning's End* which tells the story of the circumstances of when Sam decided to quit the first time and go to college.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

dean's hairy palms that funny


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2009)

Ever since this show played the Kansas song Carry on My Wayward Son, I've been trying to get it 100% on Rock Band. Tough going.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2009)

When does the break start?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 21, 2009)

^I think its this week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

I vote never.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 29, 2009)

This is turning out to be a really funny episode, glad to see Bobby back on screen more.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 29, 2009)

Dean smiling at the girls and then frowning again at Whitlow was great. He sure did turn into a handsome older man. xD The horrors of acid reflux! I do always enjoy the silly material more than the serious when it comes to this show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2009)

great episode 
i fell in love with the he-witch when he gave sam the clap.


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2009)

We get to see the trickster again.

Win episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 30, 2009)

My shitty DVR didn't record this. You know why? Because it was snowing.

I fucking hate dish network. This is an anti-ad for all: don't get it. It's the worst network you could ever possibly have.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that's what you call an awesome villain! I was hoping so bad that they wouldn't kill him off, and I'm glad that they didn't!


----------



## ez (Oct 30, 2009)

> We get to see the trickster again.



you talking about the upcoming episode? 'cause this one didn't have him in it


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2009)

ezxx said:


> you talking about the upcoming episode? 'cause this one didn't have him in it




Yea, from the preview


*Spoiler*: __ 



Next episode, they say Trickster trapped them in "TV Land"


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 30, 2009)

Good episode. The bad dude even had a really charming charisma about him. Glad he did not die. Was it ever explained why he was kind "good". It was unlike a demon/witch to have such feelings, and he even showed sympathy to that old man when he could have won


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Good episode. The bad dude even had a really charming charisma about him. Glad he did not die. Was it ever explained why he was kind "good". It was unlike a demon/witch to have such feelings, and he even showed sympathy to that old man when he could have won



I don't he is good or evil. He clearly has the ability to show sympathy to people, such as when he let the old man win. I think he's more neutralish, letting people lose or win years at their own discretion. The only person that we saw him force to play was Sam, and that was because they tried to reverse his spell, would have killed him. 

I mean, he gives people the opportunity to win back years, the price being if you lose, you lose years.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if next episode, Trickster will come into contact with Angels, so we can determine his powerlevel compared to Angels and such.


----------



## ez (Oct 30, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> Yea, from the preview
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



ah. that episode looked very interesting from the previews of a few weeks ago - didn't think the trickster would be responsible for it, though. thx for the info.

ps: your avatar is a mesmerizing


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 30, 2009)

lol 80 year old dean, that was funny to watch.
and damn Bobby's condition, I hope he gets healed and gets back to doing what he does best, killing demons.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 30, 2009)

Deciding whether I should be Dean or Castiel tomorrow


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 30, 2009)

That episode was alright. The man-witch was alright. Can't really call the guy a villain since he didn't really play one. He didn't trick anyone and told them straight up to what they were playing for. I felt for the dude at the end when his woman called it a life. Would've been awesome if he had decided to end his too along her side. 

As for next week. The Trickster better have a good reason for going after the Winchesters. Sam made it pretty clear that they would not go after him if he stopped the deja vu effect. Also, I hope he bites it this time around. 2 encounters and nada. 3rd time's the charm.


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2009)

Why didnt dean give bobby 26 or 27 years of his life to bobby instead of 25, that way he could walk again since his physical prowess are reset minus another 2 years?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 31, 2009)

Old Dean was funny as hell, man-witch plot was awesome.

I was disapointed too that bobby didn't get his legs back. I hope they find a way to let him kick some ass again sometime. 

Also, bobby taking back control of his body while being posessed was quite a feat, I don't remember of anyone being able to do that before, John managed to hold azazel still a bit but couldn't do anything either.

Its a shame they had to stick him in that chair.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2009)

OMG HAHA. I was laughing for the entire intro of the show. Everything was hilarious. This episode is going to be good.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow the girls in this episode are so hot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

I am still not excited about the Trickster.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg, just the start of the episode and I already love it. I have to admit, Grey's Anatomy is one of my guilty pleasures as well. I know all the people they are referring to and all. I love McSteamy (Doctor Sexy xDDD) and Dean's reaction was so perfect. Of course he would idolize the man. Even the music fits.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

I've never seen the show, but I totally know the type. And this game show looks like it will be pretty funny.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 5, 2009)

"I have genital herpes"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

It's Zacharia.

Ah I'm shocked, but the Trickster is an Angel? That's kind of fucked up, that means he's never been a Trickster?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2009)

I greatly enjoyed the episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was The Trickster Gabriel since he was first introduced? Or was he posing at the Trickster? It seems like The Trickster is a seperate entity, as Cas said that he was too powerful to be The Trickster, unless of course has was The Trickster all along, and he was only gauging him being more powerful than he should due to rumours of The Trickster, and such. Unless of course, the actual real Trickster has never been shown in the show., if he even exists. It kind've seemed like the entire legend of The Trickster is based off Gabriel, starting from the time he left heaven.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2009)

^ i think he was always the trickster

poor guy is smacked in the middle of his brothers feud.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2009)

The preview for the next episode makes it seem like it's going to be almost as funny as this week's episode.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think anything on Supernatural will ever be as funny as Sam being KITT.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

I think he was always Gabe and the Trickster is probably a type of creature. Which means that he has always been over powered (and which means the Tricksters aren't like we thought)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2009)

*Doctor sexy:* Doctor
*dean:*doctor
*sam:*......doctor

i laughed my ass off at that part. and also the CSI parody. i always wanted to say something cool before putting on my shades


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think he was always Gabe and the Trickster is probably a type of creature. Which means that he has always been over powered (and which means the Tricksters aren't like we thought)



Unless, of course The Trickster was always Gabriel, and all the information on him greatly underpowered him. I don't mean The Trickster was always Gabriel on the show, cause I believe it was most likely. Due to the "I've always been interested" implies he was there since the first time they met The Trickster.

What I mean is, what if The Trickster was just Gabriel all along, and all the sources for the stories, lore, information, etc. just didn't know he was an Angel, and thought of him as a pagan god? Like, throughout history, The Trickster was just Gabriel, posing as a pagan god. And there isn't a real pagan god called Trickster.

I mean, Dean said something like "what did they think when you went Pagan?" So it implies there is no "trickster" just Gabe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know, when they introduced him they always said "a trickster" implying there were more.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know, when they introduced him they always said "a trickster" implying there were more.



All we know for sure, is that Pagan "gods" are little bitches compared to Archangels. :rofl

I mean, Cas was surprised at how powerful "Trickster" was, and he was most likely comparing his power to other Pagan gods.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2009)

trickster is an angel that is a shock


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

At least they made the Trickster a little more interesting, I really didn't like the character before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2009)

do you think gabe will end up joining team dean? or will he remain neutral?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm kind of hoping he dies, lol. I really don't want him around anymore. I actually hope that they don't fuck stuff up because this Trickster being an Angel thing was a risky move but it worked because the show set him up so well. I don't want to think that they are retconning and going to mess something up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2009)

^aww trickster gets no love

what i didn't get is how dean knew the trickster would stand in that exact spot lol .it's a little circle


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 5, 2009)

[CARDBOARD TUBE KNIGHT]Looks like I was right again about the Trickster's level of power in comparison to the Angels...

You guys should start listening to me.  I know everything about the show, because I watch it obsessively.[/CARDBOARD TUBE KNIGHT]

The Herpexia spot was quite possibly the funniest thing I've seen in any show all year.  Eric Kripke is a mad genius bastard.  I figured based on his showings that the Trickster was too powerful to be weaker than a "normal" Angel.

Dean did him a solid of sorts...hopefully Gabriel won't forget and helps them out of a bind later on in the series.

The one question I'd have is this:  let's say out of the blue Sam and Dean reach through to Luc and Michael and convince them to stay their hands...would the Apocalypse just continue on indefinitely?  What's Dean's end goal?  Is there truly no way to end this if Lucifer and Michael are convinced to...y'know...chill the hell out?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> [CARDBOARD TUBE KNIGHT]Looks like I was right again about the Trickster's level of power in comparison to the Angels...
> 
> You guys should start listening to me.  I know everything about the show, because I watch it obsessively.[/CARDBOARD TUBE KNIGHT]
> 
> ...



Doesn't actually prove anything but that there are creatures called Tricksters (because how else would Castiel know that he shouldn't be that powerful) 

The show outright stated that the Anti-Christ boy was pretty much near the top of the power scale. Now we have an explanation for why this Trickster was strong, he wasn't one, and we have more proof of the power of Arch Angels.


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 5, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doesn't actually prove anything but that there are creatures called Tricksters (because how else would Castiel know that he shouldn't be that powerful)
> 
> The show outright stated that the Anti-Christ boy was pretty much near the top of the power scale. Now we have an explanation for why this Trickster was strong, he wasn't one, and we have more proof of the power of Arch Angels.


Considering Gabriel was the only "Trickster" we've ever seen, he's who I was basing my comparison on.  Whether or not other near-immortal demigod tricksters exist in that world has no basis on my earlier comparison between the Trickster we've *seen* thrice, and the other angels.  As far as we know, there's only ever been one Trickster, and he's an Archangel.  The only other source of knowledge for Tricksters is lore and lore's never been infallibly correct.

Aside from the Anti-Christ, Sam _just_ said that the Trickster...Gabriel, was one of the most powerful creatures they've ever encountered, and this is *after* meeting the Anti-Christ boy.  Granted, if you take Castiel at his word (not that he'd lie, but more in regards to his knowledge, as he's admitted that the angels are not omniscient) then Gabriel is probably included in the "Host of Heaven" list of beings who'd be wiped out with one word from the kid at full power...then again, he admitted he left Heaven a lonnnng time ago anyway, so I don't know if Castiel was counting him or God.  I'll assume Castiel's statement was literal (literally *every* heavenly being) for now.  He hasn't done anything the kid hasn't done with no effort at all involved.  That doesn't make him the most powerful, but then again, I never said he was.

Anyway, as I was saying, the Trickster and Zachariah have shown similar levels of power in his past showings...we just now know that the Trickster would put Zachariah to shame, just as Raphael alluded to.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay, but that Trickster isn't one. Which means the lore on how strong it should be is wrong. I am sure that since the only trickster they have seen is the fake one they're view of it is wrong too. 

Basically they were dealing with an Arch Angel and never knew. So its power level proves nothing of Tricksters.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2009)

lol I seriously want to watch a show like nutcracker....in japanese. That was some funny shit right there. Same with the Herpexia ad and the Dr.Sexy parody of Greys Anatomy. This is what makes the show stand out from all others.

I honestly would never have guessed the Trickster would be an arch. Such a different personality from Lucifer and Rafael. It seems like he is the baby brother of the bunch. I have to say, he did lose a bit of his awesomeness towards the end of the ep the way he acted. Atleast we found out why the Trickster was so damn powerful.

What I do not like is how Dean always has conveniently placed traps. He always seems to have that angel repellent spell handy on a wall and now he makes a little circle with oil and the Trickster walks right in the middle of it and stops.

It seems the brother could have actually killed Gabriel while in the circle. I don't know if I made a mistake and got confused, but I think they could have actually killed him. I do not like that at all. He is an arch, and that circle should just trap him. If this were true, then wouldn't they be able to off Luci that way


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 6, 2009)

This episode was pretty fuckin' funny. I liked what they did with the Trickster. I wasn't thrilled with the ideal of him popping up again. Mainly because of what Sam and he agreed to (both sides would leave each other alone) in the last run. The way it was done wasn't just filler bullshit. He didn't just pop up to fuck with them for the hell of it. 

The opening, the fake commercial, fuck ... the entire parody had me rolling. Didn't see the Knight Rider one coming.  They should have snuck in a cartoon parody of some sort.

These Archangels are pretty easy to tame.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> lol I seriously want to watch a show like nutcracker....in japanese. That was some funny shit right there. Same with the Herpexia ad and the Dr.Sexy parody of Greys Anatomy. This is what makes the show stand out from all others.
> 
> I honestly would never have guessed the Trickster would be an arch. Such a different personality from Lucifer and Rafael. It seems like he is the baby brother of the bunch. I have to say, he did lose a bit of his awesomeness towards the end of the ep the way he acted. Atleast we found out why the Trickster was so damn powerful.
> 
> ...



We're not sure the circle works on Lucifer remember? 

And I would never go on Nutcracker.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We're not sure the circle works on Lucifer remember?


No I don't. I must have missed something. I can't remember Cas saying anything about Luci and the circle. What exactly was said?



> And I would never go on Nutcracker.


It would really be funny to watch. I am sure there are people out there who would actually go on a show like that for money


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> No I don't. I must have missed something. I can't remember Cas saying anything about Luci and the circle. What exactly was said?
> 
> 
> It would really be funny to watch. I am sure there are people out there who would actually go on a show like that for money



Nothing was said, I would guess that its possibly it could trap him, but at the same time they could make the excuse he's the light bearer and made of fire and thus is immune. Really I think it would be lame if he could be corralled like that. But something makes me suspect he would have a way out of it and that his power would over come.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think the circle could trap Lucifer or Michael, I'll assume it has limits.

Lucifer and Michael are above Gabriel and the other archangels in terms of power, or at least they should be.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Havoc said:


> I don't think the circle could trap Lucifer or Michael, I'll assume it has limits.
> 
> Lucifer and Michael are above Gabriel and the other archangels in terms of power, or at least they should be.



I suspect that its like the Devil's trap, they don't work on Lilith because she was too powerful for them.


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

I did not like the "Trickster is really Gabriel" thing one bit.

I loved that the trickster was this demi-god that was a neutral third party and also happened to be a reality warper who could own the brothers on a whim. Now he gets piled onto the list of bullshit angels D:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> I did not like the "Trickster is really Gabriel" thing one bit.
> 
> I loved that the trickster was this demi-god that was a neutral third party and also happened to be a reality warper who could own the brothers on a whim. Now he gets piled onto the list of bullshit angels D:



This makes his bullshit broken powers make sense and fixes the power scale, I think you're the only person I've heard complain about this. Really this was the only capacity I could see him being anywhere near interesting, I was frankly tired of seeing him on the show after the other appearances.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 6, 2009)

> I seriously want to watch a show like nutcracker....in japanese.


Your wish is my command.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzoLja5UI0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This makes his bullshit broken powers make sense and fixes the power scale, I think you're the only person I've heard complain about this. Really this was the only capacity I could see him being anywhere near interesting, I was frankly tired of seeing him on the show after the other appearances.


Well then I'm in the minority 

Either way, the Trickster was one of my favorite Supernatural villains and I'm sad to see that he's just another boring ass angel.

Oh well. Hopefully we'll see Lucifer again soon.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing comes close to an angel in terms of power everyone knows that  If you didnt see this coming then.....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2009)

Time for a Trickster set, yessir

Also, noice Blue Sky avatar, I liek


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2009)

I think this was a pretty awesome development. I really wanted to see Gabriel and this was a pretty interesting concept. Overall, this was probably the episode I liked most in this season.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Time for a Trickster set, yessir
> 
> Also, noice Blue Sky avatar, I liek



Why thank you 

And i know you can supply me with the volume 19 or 20 RAWS, word is that he knows musuo tensei


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2009)

Sadly, I can't 

And I've yet to read it, but I know the art 

I'm still reading HnK. Jagi vs Kenshiro


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2009)

The Herpexia commercial was probably my favorite part out of the entire land of TV. As for the matter of the Trickster being Gabriel it works out fine for me.

@Gooba: Wow...I should have known it was a real thing considering everything else was based on specific shows. But wow. I liked the  expression the purple guy in the middle made before he got hit. xD


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

they really did the cheesy scenes exceptionally well.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 6, 2009)

I want to make that frown an animated gif and use it every time I am displeased.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2009)

yeah if anyone can show me the way to a download in avi format i'll be grateful


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The Herpexia commercial was probably my favorite part out of the entire land of TV. As for the matter of the Trickster being Gabriel it works out fine for me.
> 
> @Gooba: Wow...I should have known it was a real thing considering everything else was based on specific shows. But wow. I liked the  expression the purple guy in the middle made before he got hit. xD



I thought that was a real commercial till I noticed the CW logo.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzoLja5UI0I[/YOUTUBE]


lol I should have known the Japanese were crazy enough to actualy do this shit


Sin said:


> Well then I'm in the minority
> 
> Either way, the Trickster was one of my favorite Supernatural villains and I'm sad to see that he's just another boring ass angel.
> 
> Oh well. Hopefully we'll see Lucifer again soon.


I dont know whether I like him being an angle as well. It makes perfect sense for him to be so, but I liked the idea of there being an entity so powerful yet carefree of whats going on around him. Also, he does not seem as bad ass anymore. Its as if there is not much mystery left in the supernatural-verse.



Vault said:


> Nothing comes close to an angel in terms of power everyone knows that  If you didnt see this coming then.....


Except the antichrist


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

You guys let too much rest on the Trickster, I don't get what was so mysterious and amazing about the character. He was just a way for them to do fucked up stuff and not break show continuity and blame his powers on something Supernatural. The same way that the demon who caused everyone to dance and sing in Buffy was or any other things that are in shows for the sole purpose making a specific plot work.

At least now his character has a purpose and depth when before he was just your run of the mill reoccurring nut job.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 6, 2009)

Thought he was Zach for a moment there 

With the whole Heaven and Hell mumbo jumbo before dropping the bomb. 

But hey, another key player to the game, noice.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

I need a nutcracker set


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

> At least now his character has a purpose and depth when before he was  just your run of the mill reoccurring nut job.



Ah, but you see, therein lied the beauty of the Trickster. He was just that, an incredibly powerful, "don't give a darn about plot" neutral third party that showed up to fuck with the Winchester brothers for no other reason than _because he could_.

I don't care about the depth of his character, we have plenty of deep, involved, plot-significant characters; the trickster was a nice reminder that not everything extremely powerful and Supernatural was tied to the overall plot.

Like I said, in the big picture it's not a big deal at all, but I will miss the original trickster (or at least, the idea of the original trickster).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2009)

Sin said:


> Ah, but you see, therein lied the beauty of the Trickster. He was just that, an incredibly powerful, "don't give a darn about plot" neutral third party that showed up to fuck with the Winchester brothers for no other reason than _because he could_.
> 
> I don't care about the depth of his character, we have plenty of deep, involved, plot-significant characters; the trickster was a nice reminder that not everything extremely powerful and Supernatural was tied to the overall plot.
> 
> Like I said, in the big picture it's not a big deal at all, but I will miss the original trickster (or at least, the idea of the original trickster).



aww he's still the trickster, he's still neutral and doesn't give a darn and he still fuck with the brothers. him being an angel doesn't change that. you guys are acting like the trickster caught an STD


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> aww he's still the trickster, he's still neutral and doesn't give a darn and he still fuck with the brothers. him being an angel doesn't change that. you guys are acting like the trickster caught an STD


He got angel-herpes


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

trickster left heaven and joined the pagans. His origins don't change who he is, and his reasons don't bother me at all

Great episode. Gabriel is the archangel that heralds Jesus into the world


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2009)

what I find really intresting is the fact that there have been several apocalipses before...


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

> the trickster was a nice reminder that not everything extremely powerful and Supernatural was tied to the overall plot.



and that'd be a good thing? :S only thing that's changed about him (as of now) is his status, not how he generally behaves.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Ban i found that interesting as well, these angels are old as hell might be possible


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 6, 2009)

I really loved what they did with the trickster, best ep of the season.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 6, 2009)

i liked how he casually made cas his bitch


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved that episode ,though I missed the old trickster..still the jokes where hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright, after 10,000 years I'm finally free!

I was disappointed a bit by the Trickster just being an Archangel, but it's cool, I just wonder what a real trickster is like? Just mild reality-warping powers?

Also, this at least sheds some light on the abilities of an Archangel. They're pretty badass. 

As for the episode, man it was hilarious. My favorite part was when Sam got turned into Kit.  Best episode ever? Possibly.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 6, 2009)

Echoing the nostalgia for the old trickster. 

However, every point in the last episode besides that plot bomb was spectacular. I even liked Sam's initial plan.

One thing though: if they still have the anti angel gps on their ribs, how the hell did Gabriel find them?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2009)

He heard they were in town and lured them into a trap.

Here's what I don't get about the holy oil thing:

If it was all an illusion from Gabriel, how is it the fire thing actually worked? It didn't really exist.


----------



## ez (Nov 6, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He heard they were in town and lured them into a trap.
> 
> Here's what I don't get about the holy oil thing:
> 
> If it was all an illusion from Gabriel, how is it the fire thing actually worked? It didn't really exist.



maybe sam does really carry that oil with him at all times.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Thought he was Zach for a moment there



I actually guessed that in this thread some pages back, I thought so because of the tone of voice.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 6, 2009)

Lovely episode..

And I would say the Trickster is still the same old trickster, his personality and behavior is what made him good after all..


----------



## Raviene (Nov 7, 2009)

The Trickster actually being the Archangel Gabriel was a nice move on the part of the writers IMO...

when he was first introduced and Bobby mentioned how to kill him...i didn't like it because how can someone who can make something out of nothing could actually be killed by a goddamn wooden stake...that was just a bit way to off for me

but i did like the idea w/ him fucking around the brothers just because he can and not because of some ulterior motive


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 7, 2009)

ezxx said:


> maybe sam does really carry that oil with him at all times.



The trickster got tricked. By putting them on tvland he allowed them to use tropes. That involves having the power to operate with dental floss and a bottle of whiskey as long as you say STAT! or the ability to speak japonese and say corney jokes. They took advantage of that warp in reality and used a trope, the famous Ass Pull


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2009)

Didnt Dean just take the oil out of the back of Sam/Kitt/The Impala?


----------



## ez (Nov 7, 2009)

^it was parked outside iirc.

they stepped into the building with nothing but wooden stakes and flashlights. they were from then on in the illusion...and when he's trapped we see the three standing there without a car in sight.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 7, 2009)

Remember the scene where Dean was scratching it the trunk and Sam was, hey that feels uncomfortable? I kinda thought thats where they got it.

As for the Impala moving into the building, I'm confident the Trickster just moved it into the building verbatim.


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2009)

That wasnt an illusion i belirve the warehouse door was the entrance to Tv land dimension and after pulling an ass pull, Gab simply changed reality back but couldnt change the oil himself created because well it can kill him. Every thing there was real


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 7, 2009)

man i loved this episode and i thougth that the Genital Hepes was a ream comercial before sam apeared.

the opening credicts were great too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7FTDeF61bU[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qG6V0Q59Q8&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

It's every 80s early 90s sitcom rolled into one. Actually I see a lot of Bosom Buddies in there, shout out to Tom Hanks.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 7, 2009)

ugh Step by Step...''waste of time memories''

I liked the detective parody better...


----------



## iFructis (Nov 7, 2009)

W000t i just found out ths thread, i love Supernatural i.m a big Fan 

Dean is awesome isnt he?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> ugh Step by Step...''waste of time memories''
> 
> I liked the detective parody better...



Sad part was it wasn't far from being CSI.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 7, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I liked the detective parody better...



Honestly that was painful to watch. Loved it.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Nov 7, 2009)

evey time he did the glasses thing i lol'd

and the bad puns? rotfl'd!


----------



## geniux (Nov 8, 2009)

let me just say i'm utterly dissapointed with new series, compared to build up last season. too many tear jerker moments. bring on the monsters baby. I must say the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) jokes are hilarious


----------



## iFructis (Nov 8, 2009)

Wut season are you guys watching?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 8, 2009)

five.................................


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sad part was it wasn't far from being CSI.



They played Horatio really well especially Sam


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 8, 2009)

Last episode was simply epic....I think it's my favorite. Too much angels vs demons was getting meh....

Sexy doctor


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 8, 2009)

Tomato Sauce said:


> Last episode was simply epic....I think it's my favorite. Too much angels vs demons was getting meh....
> 
> Sexy doctor



That had me cracking up on the floor.Also the Csi parody ..priceless.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 8, 2009)

Who would have guessed Dean had such a sensitive spirit 

yeah CSI was lulzy. sam, silly silly sam.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

_Town to town, two-lane roads
The family biz, two hunting bros
Living the lie just to get by
As long as we're moving forward
There's nothing we can't do
Together we'll face the day
You and I won't run away
When the demons come out to play
Together we'll face the day_


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 9, 2009)

Tomato Sauce said:


> Too much angels vs demons was getting meh....



That, IMO, is what makes the current season all the more exciting, though I haven't caught as much of it as I'd have liked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> maybe sam does really carry that oil with him at all times.


 In his ass? 

I guess the angels wouldn't check there during a pat-down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In his ass?
> 
> I guess the angels wouldn't check there during a pat-down.



HE WAS THE CAR, the Oil was in the trunk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, but when Gabriel undid the illussion the car wasn't there. It wasn't real.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 9, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> That, IMO, is what makes the current season all the more exciting, though I haven't caught as much of it as I'd have liked.




I somewhat agree, it's a good theme after all but they take the drama a bit too far.

-Random angel/bad guy to dean: Kill you brother 
-Dean : Nooooooo 
-Random demon to Sam: I want your body 
-Sam: Noooooo 
-Sam to Dean: Brother 
-Dean to Sam: brother ...But I don't trust you 

Repeat formula for 3 episodes and add a bit of Cas on the side.

At least with random themes, they do cracky things.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 9, 2009)

^Didn't notice the edit^^

Cas makes it all better, he was a complete ragdoll this episode though..


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 9, 2009)

I always edit my posts, bad habit 

but yeah, Cas is an epic character if used moderately. 
It's fun coz he's not the most powerful (between his bothers), but he always jumps in any fight :ho. 

Angel smarts.


----------



## ez (Nov 9, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In his ass?
> 
> I guess the angels wouldn't check there during a pat-down.



maybe sam's been to prison before.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 9, 2009)

ezxx said:


> maybe sam's been to prison before.



Sams has been in prison many times over the show


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

I realize what this show is missing now...a movie. I think that would be bad ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

A Supernatural movie? That'd be awesome if they did it right. 

I remember a long time ago, when the show was just starting out, they had it set up where each episode was like a little movie. At least that was the idea. It could work pretty well. They could even do a series of the most awesome movies ever made.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A Supernatural movie? That'd be awesome if they did it right.
> 
> I remember a long time ago, when the show was just starting out, they had it set up where each episode was like a little movie. At least that was the idea. It could work pretty well. They could even do a series of the most awesome movies ever made.



With movies you have a higher budget, more freedom and longer window of time. I love the series as it is now, but a movie, even one unrelated to the major plot would be awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

Definitely. Some side stories and whatnot would be great. The origins of John Winchester, Sam and Dean vs MechaGodzilla, Dean goes to Highschool undercover to track down a sexy cheerleader demon--with sexy results.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Definitely. Some side stories and whatnot would be great. The origins of John Winchester, Sam and Dean vs MechaGodzilla, Dean goes to Highschool undercover to track down a sexy cheerleader demon--with sexy results.



There are comics for the Winchester beginnings I think. And I'm not really a fan of John.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

You're a monster and must be stopped. I am going to perform a ritual and build a gun with special bullets that kill anything.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

I just prefer Sam and Dean...also has anyone else ever noticed that Sam and Dean never take the Freeway and almost never come into large cities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

I prefer Dean, but Sam is a baby. Replace Sam with John any day of the week (granted some of the comedy would be lost since Sam is an easy target).

I have noticed that. They usually take the back roads which are heavily forested. I assume this is to avoid detection from police, hitchiking demons, gay men dressed as women, and traffic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I prefer Dean, but Sam is a baby. Replace Sam with John any day of the week (granted some of the comedy would be lost since Sam is an easy target).
> 
> I have noticed that. They usually take the back roads which are heavily forested. I assume this is to avoid detection from police, hitchiking demons, gay men dressed as women, and traffic.



I think it has to do with where the show is shoot, many small towns look the same, but also notice they stay out of southern states, where ever they shoot must resemble a northern climate. 

But yeah that makes sense in a story way.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2009)

John Winchester was amazing.

I'd take him over Dean though.

Sam is a puss, no doubt about it, but the whole "dark side" thing overcomes Dean's awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 10, 2009)

a movie about john would definitely be a must see, especially since he's one of the most mysterious characters in the series.



> "It's our view that John knew everything the producers of the show know. John knew stuff we're not even ready to reveal, that won't come out for a couple of seasons. He was an awesome hunter, and by the time he showed up in 'Dead Man's Blood', he knew it all.



he was a human encyclopedia when it came to angels and demons, he knew everything and anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

After being in Watchmen I'm sure his box office stock has gone up a bit, too. Could be decent, but we'd still need Sam and Dean or it's not really the same.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

i think dean is the best of the brothers sam annoys me sometimes. i would like to know some of the adventures their father went through.

but it is interesting how dean and sam represent michael and lucifer.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 12, 2009)

NAM said:


> i think dean is the best of the brothers sam annoys me sometimes. i would like to know some of the adventures their father went through.
> 
> but it is interesting how dean and sam represent michael and lucifer.



I agree when you say "i would like to see more of John.s adventurer", maybe when this season is over they make a special? Who knows.

And i agree also with they representing good and evil. I admit that Supernatural writers came up with such a great history, thumbs up for them.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh the fun of conventions, I see Becky is as enthusiastic about Sam as always. Who can forget...Sam caressed Dean's clavicle! Looks like most of the fans of the series are guys, woulda thought there would be more girls into it. Especially considering that one panel they were going to have on the homoerotic undertones. xD


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2009)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Oh the fun of conventions, I see Becky is as enthusiastic about Sam as always. Who can forget...Sam caressed Dean's clavicle! Looks like most of the fans of the series are guys, woulda thought there would be more girls into it. Especially considering that one panel they were going to have on the homoerotic undertones. xD



lol i guess it's true in real life also since you're the only girl who post in this thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 12, 2009)

We're partners


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2009)

The episode was alright. Cosplaying Dean and Sam were the highlight of the episode. Saw the mother ghost thing coming when I saw there was still 20 plus minutes left in the episode. 

Bring on next week's episode.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 13, 2009)

I liked this ep. Good old fashion ghost hunt. Felt like old times. Next episode looks really good.

I hope the colt has no effect whatsoever on angels. It seems to have the same effect as the knife, and we know that is useless against them, so the colt should be no different. For a human to create something that can harm an angel , let alone kill one should not be possible


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I liked this ep. Good old fashion ghost hunt. Felt like old times. Next episode looks really good.
> 
> I hope the colt has no effect whatsoever on angels. It seems to have the same effect as the knife, and we know that is useless against them, so the colt should be no different. *For a human to create something that can harm an angel , let alone kill one should not be possible*



Unless that human was an angel or high level demon. 

I can see them pulling that card.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Unless that human was an angel or high level demon.
> 
> I can see them pulling that card.



But that would mean the human was not a human but an angel or high level demon which if they were in a meat suit could still be considered human but deep down they are an angel or high level demon or maybe a hybrid of human and angel and dALFJLDS:ELRFESLFS:F *Your head a-splode*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 13, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Unless that human was an angel or high level demon.
> 
> I can see them pulling that card.


no this guy created the Colt 




got this from 



> *The Texas Paterson 1836*
> The Colt is a singular gun made by Samuel Colt in 1835 for a hunter at the time. It has supernatural powers: when used with the similarly supernatural bullets made specially for it, the gun can kill anything. However this is now untrue; in The End Lucifer was shot with the Colt and he was unaffected (this proved that the colt in fact can't kill "anything") 1.20
> 
> It's also the first type of hand gun ever made by Samuel Colt, a Texas Paterson 1836. (Prop Master Chris Cooper found a replica of the gun at a Las Vegas gun show.) The original revolver was a powder and cap gun, but the Supernatural prop department made a new revolver piece that could take cartridges. S1Com


----------



## iFructis (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, how many  epis season 5 already aired? last 1 i saw was number 7

ty


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 13, 2009)

There are 9 episodes so far


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I liked this ep. Good old fashion ghost hunt. Felt like old times. Next episode looks really good.
> 
> I hope the colt has no effect whatsoever on angels. It seems to have the same effect as the knife, and we know that is useless against them, so the colt should be no different. For a human to create something that can harm an angel , let alone kill one should not be possible


 No, it's designed to kill anything, not just demons. The knife is made to just kill demons. It's a different premise altogether, which is why Ruby and Bobby had such a hard time getting the bullets made (they should've made them rather easily if it was just going to be based on the knife). Plus, the gun boosts the power of the bullets, I assume, otherwise they could just make a bunch of demon-killing bullets and forget the Colt.

Anyway, pretty decent episode. Nice homo-erotic undertones.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 13, 2009)

Last episode was awesome  
The whole fanservice thing is a good move from the writers, imo.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 13, 2009)

Damn, awesome episode! Loved it. The parts with Becky were made of lulz, as well as those with the other fans, LOL.
The kids were fucking creepy, those damn brats. As for Demian and Barnes, they were pretty awesome at the end, wasn't expecting them to be gays 
And finally, because of the Colt at the last moments, it wasn't a completely filler episode. But still, filler or not, it was awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

The only thing I would've changed was the ending. I would've had the fake Sam and Dean save the day on accident; IE: they burn the bones thinking it's part of the game and thus saving the day. It would've been better.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only thing I would've changed was the ending. I would've had the fake Sam and Dean save the day on accident; IE: they burn the bones thinking it's part of the game and thus saving the day. It would've been better.



I really don't think that could've/would've happened (the "by accident" part). They lost interest when they realized that it was real bones they were dealing with. I doubt they would've continued to think it was a game if they had to burn the bones. They thought the bones were going to be out in the open for gawd's sake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

I know, I just think that would've been coincidentally hilarious. The look on Sam and Dean's face after the ghosts just go up in flames would've been epic.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2009)

Promo for next week ...

[YOUTUBE]9Rpbh51vimo[/YOUTUBE]

About fuckin' time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



DeanxJo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish it were next week already.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2009)

you know the funny episode is only there so they can crush us to itty bits on the next one right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 13, 2009)

Like a stick of butter in the pooper before sodomy?


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like a stick of butter in the pooper before sodomy?


The visual you just gave me is funny enough for a commercial spot on last week's episode.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 14, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I hope the colt has no effect whatsoever on angels. It seems to have the same effect as the knife, and we know that is useless against them, so the colt should be no different. For a human to create something that can harm an angel , let alone kill one should not be possible



I'd say that after seing how the whole "hell gate" they opened up was made by Colt along with the gun as a key to open it, and then the big railway panthagram, that guy wasn't your average human hunter.

He built a friggin door to hell...

As for the wiki saying the colt had no effect on lucifer, thats just suppositions, it was never actually shown weither or not future-Dean got a shot at luci before he got stomped.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

Sam: Chuck if you wanna carry on writing Supernatural its fine with us
Chuck: Wow really? 
Sam: No not really, we have guns and yeah we will find you.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2009)

Whats with the recurring slash fiction gags..


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 14, 2009)

Tut tut.

Dean and Sam threatening Chuck totally retcons the whole Archangel on call thing. Come to think of it, so did last week's entire episode.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Nov 14, 2009)

ohh cant wait for next week!!


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

They know Chuck gets intimidated easy thats why, Ofcourse the archangel is still on speed dial.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 14, 2009)

with this whole angel business, it's funny to see sam and dean could have been done in by mere ghost.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 14, 2009)

Retcons :ho


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you seen this? Looks like Supernatual is going to be even more awesome in the next episodes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I want it to be then right now already.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks to the Dolphins/Panthers game, I won't be able to see tonight's episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

What does that mean? They are taking over your WB broadcast? Otherwise, there is no adequate excuse here.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 19, 2009)

CW is being taken over by football for people who don't pay for cable. Why did it have to be a Thursday night game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 19, 2009)

Those bastards better not interrupt *MY SUPERNATURAL*!


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 19, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> Have you seen this? Looks like Supernatual is going to be even more awesome in the next episodes




*Spoiler*: __ 



More stand alone episodes huh ? Should make all the fans happy. Especially those who cry about the lack of MotW. 

Also, I'm looking forward to these aliens that are supposed to be the coolest ever seen on the SG franchise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2009)

can't wait for this episode, rumor has it lucifer is going to have a talk with the boys


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 19, 2009)

omg i can't wait for this episode. SUPERNATURAL FOREVER!!


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

omg Jo's ass is so FINE what is her real name i have to IMDB her and look for her nudes! OMG that ass mmmmm mmmmm


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

I kind of saw Death coming when the Reapers were there. Really weird thing is that I think he is supposed to be the last of the Horsemen to come and he brings Hell behind him.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 19, 2009)

Dang Satan tanked the Colt 

gg

God, Satan and who are the other 3 that can tank it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

Castiel is a bad ass. 

It probably doesn't kill any other Archangels.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 19, 2009)

Am I the only one that noticed Jo's ass? i mean damn she was bending over for that beer


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

! Jan 21? Son of a bitch!


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Castiel is a bad ass.
> 
> It probably doesn't kill any other Archangels.



So God, Lucifer, Michael, Raphael, and Gabriel

works for me!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Best episode by far. Well, maybe not the best, but one of the best.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> So God, Lucifer, Michael, Raphael, and Gabriel
> 
> works for me!



Hm...that makes sense. Unless there are more Archs. Maybe Archs count as one "thing"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2009)

good episode

the mother and daughter died for nothing

7 week break is going to be brutal


funny thing is the smallville break is like 2-3 weeks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Satan gif set get


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2009)

for an angel, satan sure is funny

that "ouch that hurt" line

also the one when he said is their a chance sam could just say yes now so they could skip the tiresome speech.

can't wait to see what happens in detroit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

That smile


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2009)

his facial expressions are funny.

when he said his body was spontaneously combusting, i expected it to catch on fire before our eyes. but it didn't happen


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 19, 2009)

Satan on crack


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 20, 2009)

- Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Yeah you know what this is about. 

- Liked that Lucifer's current vessel is decaying because his mojo is too much to handle. 

- January 21st is too fuckin' long of a wait. I was hoping for it to return during the 2nd week of January. Wtf!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> - Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Yeah you know what this is about.
> 
> - Liked that Lucifer's current vessel is decaying because his mojo is too much to handle.
> 
> - January 21st is too fuckin' long of a wait. I was hoping for it to return during the 2nd week of January. Wtf!



Be glad its not Gossip Girl, they're bringing in some new show and it won't return until March. There's talk of them doing this more as a way to work in more shows per season.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 20, 2009)

So the gun will work on the horsemen then?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

Rob` said:


> So the gun will work on the horsemen then?


Horsemen aren't necessarily Arch Angels. The knife seemed pretty effective.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 20, 2009)

Have there been any archdemons in this show? Like yellow eyes or Lilith were they archdemons?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Have there been any archdemons in this show? Like yellow eyes or Lilith were they archdemons?


Not really, all of them seemed to be just higher up demons and the Colt worked on all of them. It probably doesn't work on Angels at all.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 20, 2009)

Was I the only one who thought it was funny that Satan was there with a shovel while all the other demons were just standing there watching him dig.

Jo and her moms death was well done. A show needs such deaths every now and then to keep it fresh. They will be missed.

Glad the colt did not work on Luci though. The question is how did he know about it. He was imprisoned a long time ago, yet he knew the capabilities of the gun. The hinter who created it must have been more that human....or at least in contact with someone really powerful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was I the only one who thought it was funny that Satan was there with a shovel while all the other demons were just standing there watching him dig.
> 
> Jo and her moms death was well done. A show needs such deaths every now and then to keep it fresh. They will be missed.
> 
> Glad the colt did not work on Luci though. The question is how did he know about it. He was imprisoned a long time ago, yet he knew the capabilities of the gun. The hinter who created it must have been more that human....or at least in contact with someone really powerful.




I'm sure some of the demons could have just told him. 

But the death of Jo and her mom was kind of...wow I kept expecting something else to happen. 

I loved Castiel's escape too, some of the best shit yet.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 20, 2009)

Doesnt the Colt only work on Demons and Lucifer was an angel? 

and OMG Jan. 21 sucks and that episode sure looks totally unrelated to the story.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 20, 2009)

Death seems to be on a completely different level from War. I would have expected the four horsemen to be roughly equal in power. The writers must have caught on that War was a bit too lame power wise to be a horseman.

Also, is Meg dead? I know that fire is meant for Angels, but she was right in it. I don't really like her and am hoping she is gone for good.

Another thing I don't get is the other Archangles dont seem to be doing anything. Raphael has a vessel and there is one more besides Gabriel and Michael. Michael does not have his vessel, and Gabriel is....well Gabriel, but the other one could probably get his. Luci is in a weakened vessel right now, so shouldn't this be the best tie to strike. I know Michael and Luci are powerful, but can there be that much of a power difference between the other archs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Death seems to be on a completely different level from War. I would have expected the four horsemen to be roughly equal in power. The writers must have caught on that War was a bit too lame power wise to be a horseman.
> 
> Also, is Meg dead? I know that fire is meant for Angels, but she was right in it. I don't really like her and am hoping she is gone for good.
> 
> Another thing I don't get is the other Archangles dont seem to be doing anything. Raphael has a vessel and there is one more besides Gabriel and Michael. Michael does not have his vessel, and Gabriel is....well Gabriel, but the other one could probably get his. Luci is in a weakened vessel right now, so shouldn't this be the best tie to strike. I know Michael and Luci are powerful, but can there be that much of a power difference between the other archs.



You know I didn't see Death, the commercial break here was fucked up so when it came back it was just them at the fireplace at the end.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Meg is dead too but I highly doubt she is. Characters like that need to have a more...on screen kind of death

I also didn't get to see Death. That commercial break did seem unnaturally long and the fireplace scene at the end felt..anticlimactic so maybe it did screw up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> I hope Meg is dead too but I highly doubt she is. Characters like that need to have a more...on screen kind of death
> 
> I also didn't get to see Death. That commercial break did seem unnaturally long and the fireplace scene at the end felt..anticlimactic so maybe it did screw up



I thought I had missed something or looked away. And meg's not dead because I am sure Sam and Dean will be killing her.


----------



## Sin (Nov 20, 2009)

I just saw the episode.

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

told you bitches what happens after a funny episode


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 20, 2009)

Rob` said:


> So the gun will work on the horsemen then?


i think lucifer said that there 5 people that it can not kill and that 1 of them is him.so my gues the other 4 are the horsemen


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

maybe the other archangels? zacariah, raphael gabriel and michael?


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it'd be kinda silly if big Death could be killed by the death gun.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 20, 2009)

didn't Luci say 5 creatures/things coz he might be referring to Angels in general but then again he said that _"I'm one of those"_ ...so who knows

is Zacariah an Archangel...i thought there were only 4 ...namely Michael, Lucifer, Gabriel and Raphael?

and BTW do you think that Michael and Luci are God's direct descendants and Jesus is the product of another out of town business just like how the 2 brothers had another brother they didn't know about ... it fits right


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think so. He meant 5 beings. My guess on the 5 beings the gun is unable to kill:

Lucifer
Michael
God
Jesus
The Holy Spirit

Assuming the bottom 2 exist in Supernatural. If they don't replace the bottom two with the other Arch Angels.


Anyway, that was a pretty good episode. It's unfortunate Jo and her mom had to die for no reason, but whateva. 

Also, January 21st?


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2009)

hahaha. lucifer far outclasses dean and sam's actors. it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Coming back on my Bday ay  most epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

But you're going to be drunk on your birthday.


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2009)

> ...Jo and her mom had to die for no reason...



this makes it seem like their characters actually have a purpose to begin with 

only thing that's a shame is losing yet another hot girl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

The mom had a decent purpose originally. She was a well of leads and information. She quickly devolved into fodder though. The daughter was always fodder, but it's always a sad day when hot girls get blown up.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

CMX i feel your pain


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> *didn't Luci say 5 creatures/things coz he might be referring to Angels in general but then again he said that "I'm one of those" ...so who knows*
> 
> is Zacariah an Archangel...i thought there were only 4 ...namely Michael, Lucifer, Gabriel and Raphael?
> 
> and BTW do you think that Michael and Luci are God's direct descendants and Jesus is the product of another out of town business just like how the 2 brothers had another brother they didn't know about ... it fits right



"that gun can't kill five things in creation, and I'm one of them. But if you'll give me a moment..."


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The mom had a decent purpose originally. She was a well of leads and information. She quickly devolved into fodder though. The daughter was always fodder, but it's always a sad day when hot girls get blown up.



yeah, it's a pity. in the end, the show makes it clear that the only characters that matter are dean and sam, with the rest being fodder that can be killed off via whatever calamity. when they were originally introduced, i thought they'd have more of a purpose than a...guest appearance once in a while. at least with their martyrdom they're immortalized. i do wonder why the picture was burned, though. it seemed like the writers wanted to symbolize something, possibly alluding to the two burning up in hell (for maybe committing suicide, even tho' it appeared that jo died from her wounds before the explosion). lol i think i started rambling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

The burning picture didn't make sense. They wanted to have something to remmeber them by. Now they got nothing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2009)

the mother and daughter were soldiers of war. soldier die meaninglessly all the time.

atleast sam and dean gained info on lucifer. it would've been embarassing if in the final showdown they put all their hopes on the colt and it doesn't even work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

But that's exactly what they did. This was, for all intents and purposes, the final showdown in their minds. They got taken to school.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 20, 2009)

i actually had lil hope that the colt would do it... but it's ironic when Dean shot Luci ala YED i think everyone knew 100% that it wont work...

so lets go back to that sword that can kill Angels...what happened to it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that's exactly what they did. This was, for all intents and purposes, the final showdown in their minds. They got taken to school.



i say they find a way to improve the colt making a version 2 or something





Raviene said:


> i actually had lil hope that the colt would do it... but it's ironic when Dean shot Luci ala YED i think everyone knew 100% that it wont work...
> 
> so lets go back to that sword that can kill Angels...what happened to it?



the sword was dean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

The sword that Castiel used probably doesn't work on Archangels.

Colt 2? How about an uzi that fires off galaxy-busters?


----------



## Gene (Nov 20, 2009)

Fucking lol'd when Cast pushed Megan down.

"But I can do this."


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2009)

anyone else find it oddly amusing that crowley was watching the nazis marching on his tv while owning the colt? i mean, the german army of that time period loved their luger and all....kinda reminded me of band of brothers and how a few american soldiers wanted to own lugers.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Uzi which fires galaxy busters ? Lol how would that work


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2009)

BY PIERCING THE HEAVENS BREAK THE UNBREAKABLE


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i actually had lil hope that the colt would do it... but it's ironic when Dean shot Luci ala YED i think everyone knew 100% that it wont work...
> 
> *so lets go back to that sword that can kill Angels...what happened to it?*



Castiel dropped the ball. He forgot what Uriel said about how only a angel can kill another angel. If he had remembered and said something about it. Maybe then the boys would rethink their plan over. And Jo and Ellen would be ... would be ....


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

But the uzi would buster the galaxy you are in as well as killing the archangel


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Uzi which fires galaxy busters ? Lol how would that work


 


Vault said:


> But the uzi would buster the galaxy you are in as well as killing the archangel


 Don't ask me how these complicated scientific things work. All I know is, if I had an uzi that shot out galaxy-busting bullets, I'd be able to kill ANYTHING!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

ezxx said:


> anyone else find it oddly amusing that crowley was watching the nazis marching on his tv while owning the colt? i mean, the german army of that time period loved their luger and all....kinda reminded me of band of brothers and how a few american soldiers wanted to own lugers.



Not really...that's kind of a huge conclusion to draw about it. I mean the Luger pistol was in use long before the Nazis anyway. 

I am wondering now if they based that demon on the one from Good Omens.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't ask me how these complicated scientific things work. All I know is, if I had an uzi that shot out galaxy-busting bullets, I'd be able to kill ANYTHING!



I know  including you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

But I would be saving humanity!

Who would also be killed in the cataclysmic collapse of the galaxy.

At least Lucifer would die.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

But who would acknowledge you add to the fact you done what Lucifer was going to do anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

You have to break a few eggs (in this case a few billion) to make an omelet. I'm exterminating evil, doing it for the greater good you see. I'm doing the world a service!


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Which world ? Oh you mean the one which is now cosmic dust


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

You better watch your lip before I shoot you with a galaxy-busting bullet.


----------



## Tash (Nov 20, 2009)

Raviene said:


> and BTW do you think that Michael and Luci are God's direct descendants and Jesus is the product of another out of town business just like how the 2 brothers had another brother they didn't know about ... it fits right



Jesus isn't an angel


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You better watch your lip before I shoot you with a galaxy-busting bullet.



Just know you are a mass murderer


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really...that's kind of a huge conclusion to draw about it. I mean the Luger pistol was in use long before the Nazis anyway.



i know it was in use before wwii, but that doesn't mean its popularity waned during wwii. i know it was still famous during wwii. i don't see why my perspective is so over the top.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 20, 2009)

When Luci mentioned the gun could kill all but 5 things in creation, do you thing he meant himself as a single entity, or as an angel or archangel.

I am hoping it is as an angel. I like the fact that only angels can kill angels, and think Lilith would have kept it on her if she had a means to kill angels. I think it is at least archangels, four horsemen, maybe the antichrist, and some yet to be introduced entity


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like it better if it were 5 individual beings; it would mesh a lot more with the original description of the gun: "it can kill anything".


----------



## Sin (Nov 20, 2009)

The Antichrist is likely immune to the colt for the simple reason that he's a pretty decent reality warper. He could make it so that the gun fires dust if he wants to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Sin said:


> The Antichrist is likely immune to the colt for the simple reason that he's a pretty decent reality warper. He could make it so that the gun fires dust if he wants to.



or erase the gun from existence all together


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd like it better if it were 5 individual beings; it would mesh a lot more with the original description of the gun: "it can kill anything".



Maybe that's because the gun was said to do that and it wasn't true? A lot of the creatures walking around in the show now haven't been on the Earth in centuries...how would you test it on something like that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe that's because the gun was said to do that and it wasn't true? A lot of the creatures walking around in the show now haven't been on the Earth in centuries...how would you test it on something like that?



lol ofcourse the colt was never used against lucifer himself. but it's still the most powerful weapon in existence.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 21, 2009)

BTW...if there is an Anti-Christ does that mean that they will be introducing Christ as well??? ...just a thought 

for me ...the 5 beings in all of creation would be:

Michael
Lucifer
Raphael
Gabriel
and Baby Jesus 

-God is not considered here since he isn't a part of creation

-i believe the Anti-Christ can be killed by the colt if he TANKS the bullet(seeing as how Castiel tried to kill him by simply stabbing him) but the others i mentioned above won't care if they get hit or not


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 21, 2009)

No, in the second coming, Jesus is meant to arrive he earth allready as an adult


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 21, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, in the second coming, Jesus is meant to arrive he earth allready as an adult



I would love to see Supernatural's idea of jesus lmao, so far angels are soldiers, some are twisted, crazy and even violent, God is this big untouchable guy that just left.

Jesus would probably end up being a badass for sure.


----------



## Pintsize (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 22, 2009)

jesus would be a hippie, smoking weed and afraid of  taking responsibility .


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2009)

Jesus would be black and saying "Sorry bro, can't do anything unless daddy tells me to. Let me ressurect your brother though. There you go, say, do you want some humus?"


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 22, 2009)

Another hot girl dead ;-;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 22, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I would love to see Supernatural's idea of jesus lmao, so far angels are soldiers, some are twisted, crazy and even violent, God is this big untouchable guy that just left.
> 
> Jesus would probably end up being a badass for sure.



Jesus in some instances is seen as one of the Horseman, sometimes the fifth one but other times as Conquest. So that would be bad ass.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Nov 22, 2009)

This has to be the most underrated show in TV. This season is fucken amazing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2009)

Cas is the fucking most gimped character ever. Poor guy can't even exorcise demons anymore. All he seems to have going for him is teleportation


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

He's still fast and strong.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2009)

If by fast you mean teleportation, then yes. In battle he does not seem to be too skilled. The time he killed those two other angels, he took them by surprise.

In strength, he again does not seem to be too powerful. Uriel owned his ass, and Alistair was owning him after being brutally tortured by Dean.

I still love the guy, just saying he is not the strongest guy put there. I know him being too overpowered would ruin things for the show, but I kinda feel sorry for him. He doesn't have much going for him. He can't even heal people anymore


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> If by fast you mean teleportation, then yes. In battle he does not seem to be too skilled. The time he killed those two other angels, he took them by surprise.
> 
> In strength, he again does not seem to be too powerful. Uriel owned his ass, and Alistair was owning him after being brutally tortured by Dean.
> 
> I still love the guy, just saying he is not the strongest guy put there. I know him being too overpowered would ruin things for the show, but I kinda feel sorry for him. He doesn't have much going for him. He can't even heal people anymore



Okay...but those times were all before he lost his powers. He might not be the strongest Angel, but he's still stronger than Dean and Sam.


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2009)

I still kinda miss super-powerful demon-blood Sam.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 23, 2009)

i've never seen this show...i might give it a whirl if i have the time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 23, 2009)

last episode just served to kill a good girl ;-;


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

They didn't even show Death, I was looking forward to seeing him...

Was just:

Lucifer: Oh yeah...That gun can't kill me


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Cas is the funniest character on the show

Other than that

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ELLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN

I shed a total of two tears when Jo was saying she wanted to off herself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2009)

I shed a tear for Dean.

All my bros know what I mean.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

I know what you mean 

But fuck, stupid writers didn't need to do that


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 23, 2009)

Besides Lucifer who are the other 4 beings the colt can't hurt?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably Michael

and....

I have no idea. God?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably Lucifer, Michael, God and two more creatures that won't be relevant later on.. If the colt is even brought up again...


----------



## spaZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Probably Death to since he is death. Like how are you suppose to kill something that is pretty much already dead?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not sure...The reapers could be killed, and Death is their ''big boss'' But it would be strange, meh I don't really care..


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 23, 2009)

> *Supernatural: 100th episode will be heavy on mythology
> *
> Time flies when you’re battling demons and preventing apocalypses and stuff. Case in point: Supernatural will celebrate its milestone 100th episode this spring with an hour that focuses largely on Dean (Jensen Ackles).
> 
> ...



I can't wait to see Michael


----------



## Sin (Nov 23, 2009)

God isn't a part of creation so he isn't one of the 5.

Lucifer, Michael are for sure on the list. Raphael and Gabriel being on there wouldn't surprise me either.

No idea on the fifth, I'd guess the Antichrist.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Antichrist is still half human it will kill him if he gets shot with it, but he could prevent the it from hitting him if he saw it coming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

Even Yellow Eyes was able to aim dodge it.


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Cas is the fucking most gimped character ever. Poor guy can't even exorcise demons anymore. All he seems to have going for him is teleportation


 


I'm still pissed off by that. I mean, I totally forgot that heaven had excommunicated him, so when he tried to cast Meg or May or whatever the devil's little demon girl's name is, and it didn't work, I said "ffuuuuccckk.". 

But then he just pushed her into the holy fire, and everything was oooookay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

What doesn't make sense with the ring of fire is, why can't the angels just tear up the ground and put the fire out that way? If you can lay a demon over it and walk out, why not a chunk of cement?


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What doesn't make sense with the ring of fire is, why can't the angels just tear up the ground and put the fire out that way? If you can lay a demon over it and walk out, why not a chunk of cement?


 

Because I think its just like the salt rings or salt in general, where the same rule applies. The demons are literally unable to remove or disturb anything the salt touches. The can, however, make objects that are not connected with the salt disturb is like wind.

I guess its the same thing with fire, which is why Castial was trying to unscrew that pipe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2009)

Why not put it out with his clothes? Or is he shy?


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why not put it out with his clothes? Or is he shy?


 

Ha! However niiice that sounds, I wouldn't have Castial take off that trench coat for the entire freakin' work.


Plus this is holy fire. I'm sure something so flimsy as human made garments would simply fry up. Plus, Castial has more style than that.

I prefer the way he did it. Quite effective.

Gawd, I can't wait for this week's anti-christ. Everyone knows you can't have an Apocalypse without the third and final anti-christ.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 24, 2009)

He should take a leak on the fire. Angel urine must have some holy fire extinguishing abilities. He is just not thinking outside the box enough


----------



## EvanNJames (Nov 24, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> He should take a leak on the fire. Angel urine must have some holy fire extinguishing abilities. He is just not thinking outside the box enough


 

Okay, my mind was already raped by that ep where Castial was a guitar playing, orgie orchestrating douche.

The last thing I wanna see him do is piss out a fire.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What doesn't make sense with the ring of fire is, why can't the angels just tear up the ground and put the fire out that way? If you can lay a demon over it and walk out, why not a chunk of cement?



You will always get these kind of questions in Supernatural anyway, they will come up no matter what..


----------



## ez (Nov 24, 2009)

i think it's like this, or that it should be.

lucifer
michael
dean
sam
antichrist

this weapon is supposed to completely destroy one's essence, right? if so, i'd imagine the two are also exempt (they're the sacred vessels after all), because otherwise they could just kill themselves (or one could sacrifice himself) with it and avoid the whole holy war mess; that is, if they keep manage to keep the gun in their position and use their brains. 

or if not, they'd still be revived, so technically it's incapable of removing them from the human realm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 25, 2009)

I remember no preview.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe tonight we'll actually get to see the big daddy grim reaper death. That would be totally fucking awesome


----------



## Sin (Nov 26, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Maybe tonight we'll actually get to see the big daddy grim reaper death. That would be totally fucking awesome


Sorry to tell you, but there won't be a new Supernatural until late January.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 27, 2009)

wow.I just finished watching the last episode(till next year)
and i got to say it was freaking sweet.The reunion with Joe and Hellene was nice,in general seeing old faces return was pretty cool.The scene where the hounds met their doom was epic on soo many levels ,but I almost cried when she started to cry and when joe..........The devil Ftw.Also i was surprise by the colts inability to kill the devil and his comment afterward(what are the other 4? Gods?,certainly not angels?or..can it.... ) anyways i was really impressed ,cannot wait till January.......also

I Thought Meg's father was yellow eyes? 
Also,who else think that girl sam met is god i do.
I would also love to see john return maybe as ...Michael.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 27, 2009)

Megs father is yellow eyes, she calls lucy her father though because he created the demons..


----------



## Raviene (Nov 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Megs father is yellow eyes, she calls lucy her father though because he created the demons..



in this show ...i don't think Luci is the one responsible for the creation of demons...it was stated how souls get demonized here and not to mention Luci also plans to wipe them out


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2009)

Wow have you even been watching this show?? Lucifer is the one responsible for creating demons.... Lilith was the first demon he created and for that reason he was kicked out of heaven and sealed in hell.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 28, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Wow have you even been watching this show?? Lucifer is the one responsible for creating demons.... Lilith was the first demon he created and for that reason he was kicked out of heaven and sealed in hell.



OK...w/c episode was it that stated him being the creator of Lilith? ... i can't seem to remember


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol'd a couple of times.


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm both afraid and excited


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm, extending Supernatural would only be good if it was the right thing to do. If it ends very well this season, as much as I'd hate to see it go, I'd rather it end proper.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2010)

I think once they defeat Lucifer I think it's possible that they can have a few more episodes to tie up lose ends. An entire season though? Depends on how much they want to go into detail, I suppose, but I could see it.

Beyond that, however, I don't see what could possibly be next.


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2010)

John comes back as God's vessel :ho


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think once they defeat Lucifer I think it's possible that they can have a few more episodes to tie up lose ends. An entire season though? Depends on how much they want to go into detail, I suppose, but I could see it.
> 
> *Beyond that, however, I don't see what could possibly be next*.



Neither do I, it's hard to top something involving Satan and God...-_-

Not that it couldn't be done, but meh. They have plenty of ways to be creative with motw episodes, but I'm not really sure about a main storyline for season 6.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2010)

no wonder they want to keep it going. supernatural and smallville is the only reason I watch CW.

shitty network is shitty


----------



## Sin (Jan 12, 2010)

Supernatural and Smallville are the only shows I watch on the CW too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 12, 2010)

lol CW will try to keep them going as long as they can.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 13, 2010)

Next season will take place 10 years after lucifer's defeat.

Dean is a well-to-do bachelor with a house at the beach, a Jaguar in the front, and an easy way with women. His casual Malibu lifestyle is interrupted when his tightly wound brother Sam, who's facing a divorce, and his adopted son the Ante-Christ, come to live with him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 13, 2010)

I doubt Lucifer will be beaten this season

to many things to reveal and powers and stuff 

i can see it taking the rest of next season for it to happen


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2010)

More more more


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> I doubt Lucifer will be beaten this season
> 
> to many things to reveal and powers and stuff
> 
> i can see it taking the rest of next season for it to happen



the article says lucifer will die this season and now they have to think of a way to top lucifer for the next one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 13, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the article says lucifer will die this season and now they have to think of a way to top lucifer for the next one.


actually the article say theyre only on track to kill him but yeah

i still dont know how they will with everything left(the other three horsemen, the whole god thing, the archangels and Michael, and the Detroit battle which seems like its gonna be the finale)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> actually the article say theyre only on track to kill him but yeah
> 
> i still dont know how they will with everything left(the other three horsemen, the whole god thing, the archangels and Michael, and the Detroit battle which seems like its gonna be the finale)



i guess the horsemen will each take one episode to defeat and the rest will be resolved at almost the end of the season.I don't think i'd like this to drag on for to long. we've been on this angel/lucifer business forever.:/


----------



## ez (Jan 13, 2010)

i don't care if they go for a 6th season as long as the 5th one gives the current storyline a reasonable ending, as intended :x


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

I can see the Horsemen each having 1-2 episodes to kill or get rid of. That's 4-8 episodes right there (they didn't actually kill the first one that I remember, he just got bored and left).

Lucifer, maybe 4 tops during his final run leading up to his death.

Resolution to loose ends could go 3 or 4 episodes or more depending on how they stretch it out.

That could all be tightened up into this last season, I don't see why Lucifer would spill over to the 6th. 


If there is a 6th season they better not fuck up Supernatural.  Maybe after they kill Lucifer they have to fight the Archangels/heavenly host who are hell-bent on ending the world with or without Lucifer.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 13, 2010)

Sin said:


> I'm both afraid and excited



I guess they'll stretch this Lucifer thing into the 6th season. Because where do you go after kicking Lucifer's ass ? Hunt God next ? :ho

Also, I didn't see it in this article. But the CW head bitch said something that made me kind of sick.



> ?The ratings are up,? she says. ?We have more young women coming to the show than ever before.



When will the bitch realize that the demographic exist beyond tween girls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

Does that mean they'll try to pussify Dean and Sam and give them generic romances?


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm telling you, 6th Season will involve God in John's body wrecking shit up :ho


----------



## Crackers (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, good gracious. No. Just _no_.

I almost feel for _Supernatural_ now. I really hope Kripke sticks to his original plan to stop at five seasons; I don't want _Supernatural_ turning into another _Smallville_ or anything like that.


----------



## Sin (Jan 13, 2010)

In a more serious note, there is a 12 year old super reality warper with biblical origins that a 6th season could revolve around.

Super manipulative demon corrupts Anti, he starts wrecking shit up, Sam and Dean have to stop him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2010)

That might work, but I think him being removed from existence (basically) is a better way to go. He's far too powerful in theory, and destroying that illusion might weaken Supernatural overall.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does that mean they'll try to pussify Dean and Sam and give them generic romances?



I remember them doing that in the earlier seasons, it annoyed the crap out of me 

But lets face it, Supernatural's target audience is probably composed of 60%+ teenage girlies by now.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2010)

So, just so I'm clear...this week is the first new episode since a while ago, right?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe its next week, Mecha.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

let see what happens next will the devil still try and take over sam. and michael over dean. and what they bros can do to prevent it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2010)

Next week? 

I can't wait.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That might work, but I think him being removed from existence (basically) is a better way to go. He's far too powerful in theory, and destroying that illusion might weaken Supernatural overall.


Which is why we need God in John's body.

He's weakened, but can fight off Anti's super reality warping :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2010)

But why would god need a vessel? 

I'd be all for a return of John though either way. His badassness would bring light into the world of Supernatural.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But why would god need a vessel?
> 
> I'd be all for a return of John though either way. His badassness would bring light into the world of Supernatural.


Cause he's weakened from the archangels plotting against him and he having to have escaped to Earth.

OH SEVENTH SEASON.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2010)

What about Eight Season? Saint of Killers?


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

Mercenaries figure out how to mass produce the colt and set out to shoot down all of creation.

Sam, Dean, and a weakened Anti are the only ones that can stop them.

EIGHT SEASON.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, two things. One, it wouldn't be bad to expand the battle into two seasons. It is the Apocalypse after all. You know, the biggest battle of them all. Two, who is Anti?


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> OK, two things. One, it wouldn't be bad to expand the battle into two seasons. It is the Apocalypse after all. You know, the biggest battle of them all. Two, who is Anti?


The Antichrist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2010)

So, then, it there's a Ninth Season, then Sam and Dean will have to join forces with Anti, merge together forming the ultimate being: Voltron!

Then, using Bobby and John's lost memoires, they will forge a sword out of all the colts from the EIGHT SEASON which is the only weapon powerful enough to stop the new threat: Supergod; an unholy amalgam of god, Lucifer, all the angels, and old yellow eyes.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, then, it there's a Ninth Season, then Sam and Dean will have to join forces with Anti, merge together forming the ultimate being: Voltron!
> 
> Then, using Bobby and John's lost memoires, they will forge a sword out of all the colts from the EIGHT SEASON which is the only weapon powerful enough to stop the new threat: Supergod; an unholy amalgam of god, Lucifer, all the angels, and old yellow eyes.


NINTH SEASON.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about Eight Season? Saint of Killers?



And Dean with an eyepatch after losing his eye to God, heh...

I hope HBO makes an adaption of the Preacher someday.


----------



## ez (Jan 20, 2010)

new episode tomorrow, right? i'm a bit excited even though i've forgotten where we last left off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

Big battle between the brothers and co and Lucifer. Found out that the Colt doesn't do dick to Lucifer or 4/5 other deities/entities. And we'll find out what happens next later.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, what did happen in the last episode? I think Jo and Ellen died, right? And Death got unleashed? Thats the last thing I remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

That's all that happened.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes and yes. And finding out that the Cold doesn't do diddly squat to Luficer and 4/5 others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

But we already knew that, didn't we? I mean, who honestly thought they were going to kill him with that gun? 



Ok, I admit, I thought it might work, but as soon as the episode came around that early I knew it wouldn't.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

The 10th season sees Dean and Sam realising they can travel through different dimensions and go to another dimension where the world is in chaos because they dont exist


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds like Fringe. If they bring back John as a crazy old coot to play the role of Walter Bishop I am in. I am so in.


----------



## ez (Jan 20, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Big battle between the brothers and co and Lucifer. Found out that the Colt doesn't do dick to Lucifer or 4/5 other deities/entities. And we'll find out what happens next later.





King Lloyd said:


> Yeah, what did happen in the last episode? I think Jo and Ellen died, right? And Death got unleashed? Thats the last thing I remember.



hmm, k. thanks for the info. now i don't gotta rewatch that episode just to catch up. :3


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 20, 2010)

ezx said:


> hmm, k. thanks for the info. now i don't gotta rewatch that episode just to catch up. :3



Aww but you should. Some great moments in their between Dean and Jo and the last seen of Jo and Ellen. 

Jooooooo!!!!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 21, 2010)

Tonight's episode was okay. That demon sure fucked around w/ Dean & Sam's heads for real. Heh, I just realized that the Winchester Bros. got fisted by a demon. That's a first.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2010)

pudding!

love that part


----------



## ez (Jan 21, 2010)

when sam was on meds and started talking to dean all crazy-like i lol'd pretty hard 

episode was decent. they need to get back to pertinent stuff though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2010)

the ending was alittle rushed and anticlimactic.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 21, 2010)

episode was okay. supernatural is now being shown on tnt early in the morning from the start of the series. it was good to see some old episodes.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 21, 2010)

Article on IGN that I agree with 100%


----------



## ez (Jan 22, 2010)

i agree with the topics they chose, but i've no interest in reading their analysis/description or whatever.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2010)

If you read the topics then you more or less get the gist of it anyway.

Favorite part of tonights episode though was Dean's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"he's not evil..... he was just high" explanation of Sam starting the Apocalypse.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 22, 2010)

I found it funny that crazy Martin ended up being the only reliable hunter in the place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, it was an okay episode. I like little excursions here and there to break the seriousness of the show but I did feel like they should get back on track soon.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 22, 2010)

The episode was alright. You'd think they'd be out of Oklahoma after failing to defeat Lucifer. But I guess they have a rule of claiming a victory before leaving a particular state.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 22, 2010)

I honestly didn't take note of where they were or where they fought Lucifer. 

I guess I'm not that observant.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 22, 2010)

Episode was ok, wasn't a episode worthy after a long break though...

''Baaw, I can't control whats inside me!!''


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jan 22, 2010)

I liked the episode, it was light and provided entertainment after so much angst and death. Plus it gave us the "pudding!!!!!1111!!!"  Scene.

And it got me thinking.....Why are the evil creatures (wraiths and the likes) not united with demons? It's as if the whole apocalypse is a demon thing and not for all 'creatures of the dark'. Demons invite the ones they like, like Reapers and exclude the rest. 

Also I would exclude ghosts coz they're dead and mostly neutral, they only want to kill human randomly. No long term plan.

I'm hoping for a final showdown between every dark creature and the Winchester brothers (and their allies).


----------



## Jimin (Jan 23, 2010)

Episode was pretty good by itself. But one thing I don't like about Supernatural is how it goes from episode to episode. Usually, the next episode doesn't have much to do with the last and they don't advance the plot more often than not. The episodes are pretty good though so it can usually get away with it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 29, 2010)

Why do they feel the need to go straight back to the comedic episodes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

Soften us up for a killing blow? I find it odd as this could be the last season, but I am not one to question these things. 

Good episode though.


----------



## John (Jan 29, 2010)

Dean, check your freakin voicemail...dammit.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent episode. I thought we would be dealing with a silly episode where the kid does the switch just for kicks. Doing it just to collect a bounty on Dean's head was a nice twist. Loved that the demon killed off the other greedy little bitch. 

Also, the show's lacking apocalypse. Where's all the madness that was happening around the world that we heard about on the car radio in the season premiere episode ?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah i'm wondering where all the destruction and death is too. death's been released i mean hell what more can you ask for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

They buried the Apocalypse in generic highschool angst.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2010)

just saw the episode


"kids life sucked ass"

 Sam you bastard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

Not even fighting Lucifer, Hell, and Heaven can match teenage angst, dawg.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yeah. There was noticeable goof in last night's episode. When Dean finally checks his voice mail. He hears Sam's voice when it should be the little punk kid's voice instead.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Oh yeah. There was noticeable goof in last night's episode. When Dean finally checks his voice mail. He hears Sam's voice when it should be the little punk kid's voice instead.



exactly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

There was more than just that one thing. Dean was looking down on Sam when they were talking. Sam is like a good foot or more taller than Dean.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 29, 2010)

^ er... i dont think i caught that one :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

It's only natural. 

I think the voicemail thing was obviously a more glaring hole, and a much bigger mistake, but it's the little things.


----------



## ez (Jan 29, 2010)

i don't understand how a kid that can possibly be accepted into mit can be so retarded

it was funny how he got drunk from one shot though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2010)

I didn't understand why he referred to sex as "the sex" as if he barely knew what sex was. Especially when we found out he was 17.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 30, 2010)

MIT kid > lucifer

That just seem weird how easy it is to switch personality between bodies and lucifer didn't take advantage of that giant plot hole. Stupid devil


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2010)

Angels cant track the brothers.


----------



## Sin (Jan 30, 2010)

Tomato Sauce said:


> I liked the episode, it was light and provided entertainment after so much angst and death. Plus it gave us the "pudding!!!!!1111!!!"  Scene.
> 
> And it got me thinking.....Why are the evil creatures (wraiths and the likes) not united with demons? It's as if the whole apocalypse is a demon thing and not for all 'creatures of the dark'. Demons invite the ones they like, like Reapers and exclude the rest.
> 
> ...


I think it's likely because when Lucifer takes over he's going to make everyone his bitch. The other dark creatures don't want to have to serve the demon's "god"

(Not even all the demons are on board with helping Lucifer, as seen by the demon that gave them the colt)


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jan 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Angels cant track the brothers.



Good point. Though the angels could have done the same thing with Dean given that they caught them a couple of times. Stupid angels


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 4, 2010)

Tonight's episode ("The Song Remains The Same") was good! Michael turn out to be a fucking prick. But I got to admit that "instant burning kill" touch of his was crazy!


----------



## Serp (Feb 5, 2010)

Michael seemed alot nicer than the other angels, and even if Dean says yes, he wont end up retarded which is good


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 5, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Tonight's episode ("The Song Remains The Same") was good! Michael turn out to be a fucking prick. But I got to admit that "instant burning kill" touch of his was crazy!



I liked Michael. He actually seemed like a good guy. If he was like the other angels, he would have tortured, or at least threatened to torture Sam or their mom in order to make Dean say yes.....but instead, he acted with class and never threatened Dean at all. I really like the way he was portrayed.

What I did not like about the episode was Anna's characters 180 degree turn-around. She was supposed to be the good one, the most human of the angels, since she actually lived as one. It just felt a bit out of place and forced. I really liked he before and it came as a shock to me how ruthless she actually was.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 5, 2010)

^Angelic torture is serious business..


----------



## ez (Feb 5, 2010)

michael seemed magnanimous to me. he was very clear about the two's destiny, but not in a domineering way as others have been. 

what i'm wondering about is how lucifer's current vessel is related to the winchesters, or is that only true for michael? 

i wonder if that guy is john's long lost brother or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I know why the episode was named "The Song Remains The Same"

Let's play a drinking game. Drink one shot for every re-ocurring female that dosen't get whacked.
At the end of the night, you'll still be sober.

If you're wondering by the way, there is one. The fangirl.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2010)

damn i missed the new episode.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 5, 2010)

Great ep... Sam probably got what he has always been wishing for and Michael is just one powerful mofo 

i also think the meat suit Luci is wearing could be the brothers long lost uncle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Lucifer's current vessel is probably the result of some bloodline mixing from the past. Probably nothing to do with John, but they are most likely related. Say their great grandpa made it with some other woman.

Michael seems like an alright guy if you ask me.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 5, 2010)

- Killer intro for the all powerful Michael. 

- Seeing Anna toss motherfuckers around got annoying after a while. She made up for it though by sticking Sam. Too bad she didn't take that opportunity to spread his remains across the universe like she told Cas earlier in the episode. 

- The time travel movies references were pure win. Loved Cas' reply to not knowing the Back to the Future reference. 

Good shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, she isn't very smart for an angel that supposedly lived thousands of years. 

If she really wanted to kill the people she could've, oh, I don't know, easily snapped their necks or punched through their chests and ripped their hearts out? Or possibly just shot them with a gun or stabbed them with a pointy object of some sort? Not a very bright killer for a high-ranking army official.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, she isn't very smart for an angel that supposedly lived thousands of years.
> 
> If she really wanted to kill the people she could've, oh, I don't know, easily snapped their necks or punched through their chests and ripped their hearts out? Or possibly just shot them with a gun or stabbed them with a pointy object of some sort? Not a very bright killer for a high-ranking army official.


Her entire idea was stupid really, not from a plot point but from her prescriptive. Castiel warned her that Lucifer would just undo what she did to Sam...so why the fuck wouldn't he just travel back in time and stop her, or travel back to before she did it...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

If she succeeded in killing the parents they would have never freed Lucifer.


----------



## ez (Feb 5, 2010)

she didn't have enough power to even take on the brothers by herself (time traveling itself did a number on her), so there's no way she could scatter sam's cells across the universe. at that point, her only option was to kill the mother, but she was a little hindered for plot's sake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

A little?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If she succeeded in killing the parents they would have never freed Lucifer.


You think Lucifer didn't know where she went if Michael did?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't think that was Michael from the future, that was current Michael coming to protect his future vessel. Lucifer wouldn't have known. Past Lucifer may have known but he was sealed up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think that was Michael from the future, that was current Michael coming to protect his future vessel. Lucifer wouldn't have known. Past Lucifer may have known but he was sealed up.



The thing is that once an Angel like her escaped Heaven and was moving about, there's no doubt Lucifer knew. He can't track Sam and Dean but Castiel and the other Angels can be tracked by him. So the second someone exerted themselves to go back in time or was moving around on the Earth he probably knew.


----------



## ez (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A little?



i'm downplaying it because i didn't mind it that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is that once an Angel like her escaped Heaven and was moving about, there's no doubt Lucifer knew. He can't track Sam and Dean but Castiel and the other Angels can be tracked by him. So the second someone exerted themselves to go back in time or was moving around on the Earth he probably knew.


 I think you're making up too much stuff. Lucifer isn't tied to heaven anymore and probably doesn't know everything that goes on up there--some stuff, probably, but you're assuming too much. 


ezx said:


> i'm downplaying it because i didn't mind it that much.


 I minded.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a bit confused about this whole vessel thing. If the Winchester bloodline is what makes Dean eligible to be a vessel, then why can't Michael posses Sam, or why can't Lucifer posses Dean. 

Also, if Dean is the perfect vessel, then why is it that he is affected by the angels true voices when other people are not. Castiel's vessel was able to hear Cas but Dean was not. If Dean cant take the sound of a lower level angel, then how is he going to do so for the most powerful one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

It's easy: Dean is Cain and Sam is Abel (or the other way around).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I am a bit confused about this whole vessel thing. If the Winchester bloodline is what makes Dean eligible to be a vessel, then why can't Michael posses Sam, or why can't Lucifer posses Dean.
> 
> Also, if Dean is the perfect vessel, then why is it that he is affected by the angels true voices when other people are not. Castiel's vessel was able to hear Cas but Dean was not. If Dean cant take the sound of a lower level angel, then how is he going to do so for the most powerful one



lucifer in deans body wouldn't last long. sam is the _true_ vessel. like gabe said it's really history repeating itself. sam is the rebellious younger brother. dean is the obedient older bro.

i've been waiting for micheal to make an appearance i'm glad i wasn't disappointed.I also liked young john winchester it didn't seem to take long for him to adapt to the situation.I'm glad the writers didn't make him one of those clueless worthless people. since he does grow up to be a legendary hunter.

also sam finally got to meet his mom. good for him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

What I find strange is that Cas can time travel but he can't heal people anymore. You'd think healing would be a lot easier than traversing time especially seeing the toll it took on Anna. Plot hole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I find strange is that Cas can time travel but he can't heal people anymore. You'd think healing would be a lot easier than traversing time especially seeing the toll it took on Anna. Plot hole.



I think he can heal, he just doesn't like bobby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

That'd be awful. Poor Bobby.  Second most grizzled man in Supernaturalverse.


----------



## Sin (Feb 5, 2010)

This was an amazing episode.

I expected Lucifer to show up, but Micheal blew me away.

And to think, Anti is even more powerful than Micheal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

From the description of what the Anti-Christ would do to Heaven I picture him waving his hand and all the angels going up like Anna did. Woud be pretty epic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I find strange is that Cas can time travel but he can't heal people anymore. You'd think healing would be a lot easier than traversing time especially seeing the toll it took on Anna. Plot hole.


Not really, I just think you're looking at it all wrong. The powers come from two different places it seems. Its not a plot hole, you're just using the wrong logic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really, I just think you're looking at it all wrong. The powers come from two different places it seems. Its not a plot hole, you're just using the wrong logic.


What logic should I be using?

Healing is done easily by all angels throughout the series.

Time travel, as seen last episode, does a number even on a super angel like Anna. Are you suggesting that healing comes from a collective power from Heaven and time travel is just an innate ability for any random-ass angel that stays with them after a fall? Or are you suggesting the power comes from somewhere else? The latter two options don't make much sense, but the last one makes no sense at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What logic should I be using?
> 
> Healing is done easily by all angels throughout the series.
> 
> Time travel, as seen last episode, does a number even on a super angel like Anna. Are you suggesting that healing comes from a collective power from Heaven and time travel is just an innate ability for any random-ass angel that stays with them after a fall? Or are you suggesting the power comes from somewhere else? The latter two options don't make much sense, but the last one makes no sense at all.



How about this, time travel, though its world bending seems to be pretty much guarded from changing things. Whereas healing someone seems to be tied directly to Heaven or some massive power source and can keep someone from dying. Healing never took anything out of Angels, meaning it doesn't come from them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2010)

Perhaps, but such a powerful ability shouldn't just be a random angel power. It also seems as though Zachariah could do it at will with no problem (he did it to Dean to the past and to the future, casually) since he's still connected, which would mean that it comes from the power source, right?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps, but such a powerful ability shouldn't just be a random angel power. It also seems as though Zachariah could do it at will with no problem (he did it to Dean to the past and to the future, casually) since he's still connected, which would mean that it comes from the power source, right?



It probably goes more like this, Angels have near limitless power when plugged into Heaven and don't get tired from using them and etc. They also get a few extra powers, like the healing which probably is more of a from Heaven thing than from with in. 

When unplugged they retain many powers, because its their nature but they probably have to recover at a slower rate from using them.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 5, 2010)

arch angels are just badass 

wat do you think Michael did to Anna?

destroyed her vessel?? killed her? i hope its the former


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> arch angels are just badass
> 
> wat do you think Michael did to Anna?
> 
> destroyed her vessel?? killed her? i hope its the former



Not sure, Anna was one of my favorites. She also looked especially hot the other night.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bad ass episode was bad ass!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty sure we won't be seeing Anna again unless she is part of time travel.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else think all powerful reality warping beings been bound by the aspect of time and space stupid. Angels shouldn’t have past versions of themselves due to them being one and the same across time and space.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 8, 2010)

Sin said:


> This was an amazing episode.
> 
> I expected Lucifer to show up, but Micheal blew me away.
> 
> *And to think, Anti is even more powerful than Micheal*.



 Since when?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Anyone else think all powerful reality warping beings been bound by the aspect of time and space stupid. Angels shouldn?t have past versions of themselves due to them being one and the same across time and space.


 That's actually exactly what I was thinking. That the angels weren't bound to time and that "past Uriel" would be dead as well. Like, you kill an angel it's dead throughout history.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2010)

I say the same as I did early last season when we had Yellow-Eyes awesomeness in the past: Young Mary, most beautiful woman I've ever seen


----------



## Sin (Feb 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's actually exactly what I was thinking. That the angels weren't bound to time and that "past Uriel" would be dead as well. Like, you kill an angel it's dead throughout history.


I watched the episode with a friend, and the entire time something stupid would happen, I'd yell out "THIS IS WHY I DON'T LIKE TIME-TRAVEL"


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2010)

Insane intro for Michael. If this is how Michael is like in a non-true vessel, its gonna be insane when he finally gets Dean.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 10, 2010)

Temp said:
			
		

> Anyone else think all powerful reality warping beings been bound by the aspect of time and space stupid. Angels shouldn’t have past versions of themselves due to them being one and the same across time and space.


It is odd, but I think a complication in this is the "destiny" that the angels believe in. Conventionally they don't time travel since there is no point to them, as anything that will happen will happen regardless of whether or not they mess around in the past or future. I think while they can move through time they are still bound by it, though I suspect in the above case that Supernatural is using some concept of time like it is a finite spatial dimension that already exists in its entirety. Since the angels are part of that system they can't really violate it.

Having said that, they all do seem very bound by seemingly unwritten rules, even the arc angels, rebelling angels and the demons as well. It kind of makes me wonder who or what enforces those rules.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 10, 2010)

I was just watching the Jus In Bello episode from the third season (rewatching series) and I never truly appreciated how fantastically awesome the scene was when Lilith appeared. wow.


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 10, 2010)

So hmm "5.19 OMFG"  I wonder what Kripke is up to. Anyway it would be nice if it actually remains the real title


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 10, 2010)

Boobs are a terrible curse to carry in supernatural. show up more than once and you're dead, no matter if you're angel or demon


----------



## ez (Feb 11, 2010)

lol...good observation BH


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

This is by far the most disturbing opening they have had yet, looks like its going to be a good one.

Edit: I bet Dean's Hedonism is making him immune. Since he holds back nothing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2010)

thought dean was going to say yes to michael in the end


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> thought dean was going to say yes to michael in the end


This early in the season?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2010)

we're not mid way through the season?

i don't know he was looking at the sky pleading for help.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 12, 2010)

I am really disappointed at how the horsemen keep getting taken out. First War went out like a low level demon, and now Famine has been taken care of. Granted, he did make Cas start eating from the floor like a dog, but I was expecting something a bit more badass from him. I hope there is an explanation as to why the rings give them such power. I don't like the fact that they are powerless without it. 

Cupid was funny, and was I the only one who found the opening scene strangely hot. I was actually turned on by that shit

Can't wait for death to make an appearance. They better make it badass


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 12, 2010)

Excellent episode.
The opening scene was quite disturbing, they fucking ate each other to death while doing sex, thought I guess that it was some double, sick pleasure for them.
Famine was creepy, but it was awesome how he made everyone there kill each themself.
And, of course, the Cupid. I was surprised by the sudden apperance of that naked fat man 



> and was I the only one who found the opening scene strangely hot. I was actually turned on by that shit


You're sick  I, too, was turn- Err, I mean, of course you're the only one!


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

And then came famine riding on a black steed

*black guy carrying an old white dude shows up*

Me: oh man, now that's just racist XD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2010)

i just started watching last night's episode..

Jesus Christ man 

i had to skip the opening scene


----------



## Jimin (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, that was one of the most disgusting episodes ever. That intro was sickening. Cupid was nothing compared to that. This was one of the only episodes I had trouble watching...


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't been this high on nightmare fuel ever since they showed that kid shoving the jock's fingers in a blender


----------



## Jimin (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the scariest part of the intro was that they were enjoying it. That was what made it extremely creepy.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 12, 2010)

great episode 


but that opening scene 

cant get outta my head


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 12, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I think the scariest part of the intro was that they were enjoying it. That was what made it extremely creepy.


And hot, don't forget hot


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I am really disappointed at how the horsemen keep getting taken out. First War went out like a low level demon, and now Famine has been taken care of. Granted, he did make Cas start eating from the floor like a dog, but I was expecting something a bit more badass from him. I hope there is an explanation as to why the rings give them such power. I don't like the fact that they are powerless without it.



Well, they were "weakned"

remember, "lucifer sent his demons to care for famine"
He probably was gaining strength


----------



## ez (Feb 12, 2010)

creepy? really? 

i thought it was incredibly hilarious. all of it.  

i like how they made it seem valentine's day related - that made it all the more sweeter. i thought it was going to be a joke episode until the big bad rolled in. 

my only compliant about the episode is old man famine being beaten so easily. it's as if the horsemen just a step above fodder at this point. as foreboding as they appear to be, and as powerful as they are, they're incredibly easy to defeat.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 12, 2010)

Famine was probably gaining strength, as Banhammer said. Maybe the last two will be alot more powerful.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone know what episode was where dean sold his sold to revive his brother?


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> And hot, don't forget hot



Yes, disturbingly hot. 

The episode was pretty good except for two things: 

- Another horsemen falling so easily.  I loved the take on the dude but come on. Alastair gave them a harder time. He ain't dead. So I'm hoping for a tougher dude the next time he pops up. 

- The angels ordered cupid to pair John & Mary up. It should have been something that was predetermined and that didn't need the angels to intervene.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 12, 2010)

NAM said:


> does anyone know what episode was where dean sold his sold to revive his brother?



The last episode of season 2. All Hell Breaks Loose part 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

The opening scene was fairly disturbing, I thought. Not too intense, but certainl more than anything else I've seen on television.

I'm disappointed in the Horsemen. All their powers come from a ring and they seem pretty helpless otherwise. Famine had a better showing than War though, at least he easily ate a demon.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2010)

for those who care the "Beginning's End" comic mini has begun.

this essentially explains what _exactly_ happened to cause Sam to say "fuck you dad" and go to college.


----------



## ez (Feb 12, 2010)

> - The angels ordered cupid to pair John & Mary up. It should have been something that was predetermined and that didn't need the angels to intervene.



i don't see how the cupid mechanism works against the two being preordained to be with one another


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> The last episode of season 2. All Hell Breaks Loose part 2.



thanks for the info


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2010)

i can't believe the angels had a hand in even sam and dean's existence.this was set up a long time ago


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

You better believe it. With all the crap they've been spouting about destiny all season long you shouldn't need Cupid's word to know it was all a setup.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Feb 12, 2010)

Next episode on march 25th


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 12, 2010)

ezx said:


> i don't see how the cupid mechanism works against the two being preordained to be with one another


Exactly, its just destiny being made to play out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Next episode on march 25th


 Shitty. As. Hell.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 12, 2010)

In the end, was Famine dead or what, coz I never saw that scene properly.

I hope they dont dwell too much on the Sam blood thing again. I am a bit tired of it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2010)

No idea. They didn't show him after that.


----------



## Alucard (Feb 14, 2010)

heh famine was the closest thing to a hollow lol ( eating souls ) i kind of enjoyed that.


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Feb 15, 2010)

Pretty sure he is still alive just like war.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 15, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> In the end, was Famine dead or what, coz I never saw that scene properly.
> 
> I hope they dont dwell too much on the Sam blood thing again. I am a bit tired of it


I think showing him detoxing at the end was all they were going to do with it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I think showing him detoxing at the end was all they were going to do with it.


I kind of hope so too...I mean its dumb, the blood didn't even make him evil because he resisted drinking all those demons...then on top of that its not like he could help it, if Castiel couldn't stop how would Sam.


----------



## zoff (Feb 15, 2010)

Why they thought just handcuffing Sam to the sink would keep him out of trouble is beyond me. Other than that and Famine getting taken out easily, it was a great episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

The handcuff thing was pretty lame. Any idiot knows how to get out of handcuffs these days with just a little piece of metal--it's pretty easy.

Also, it's a fucking sink. I could rip a rink out of a wall and I'm not a sasquatch like Sam is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2010)

no matter where he put him those demons would have undid it anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2010)

That may be true, but you gotta admit it was a bad plan. Very bad plan.

They could've set a demon's trap or something in front of the door, then the demons couldn't get him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 15, 2010)

Stupidity induced by plot I guess. It rarely happens with the show and I really don't care. For example why would Famine want Sam again? Really they can right out the whole "horsemen are fodder" pretense by explaining that the apocalypse that lucifer is starting is not the "real"  apocalypse but a jumped gun started by the angels.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 16, 2010)

'Supernatural' Sixth Season Confirmed! No Joke.

Google it if you doubt me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

Link or it didn't happen. People are too lazy to Google shit, brah.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Link or it didn't happen. People are too lazy to Google shit, brah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sin (Feb 16, 2010)

Grrrrreat news.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually this is terrible news. The show should end now with all that's going on. We don't need to have another Buffy on our hands.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Who comes after the Devil?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Who comes after the Devil?



Crystal Dragon Jesus.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking son of the Devil but you know...Crystal Dragon Jesus just makes more sense.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 17, 2010)

I was hoping it would actually end this season. The pacing is really good, and I dont want them to drag out this whole lucifer thing for another season


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I was hoping it would actually end this season. The pacing is really good, and I dont want them to drag out this whole lucifer thing for another season



If you read the article it says this arc ends this season.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> What article?


One of the ones where it was announced. The creators have long said "the main arc ends this season" anyway. So it will probably be something else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

They are kind of screwing up the Apocalypse anyway (I mean everything is just normal, business-as-usual now and a couple months ago it was the fucking Armageddon on the news). As long as the show is still funny and good I guess I won't mind another season or two or three or four.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They are kind of screwing up the Apocalypse anyway (I mean everything is just normal, business-as-usual now and a couple months ago it was the fucking Armageddon on the news). As long as the show is still funny and good I guess I won't mind another season or two or three or four.


They keep having background news reports about it...

Not just that, but the Apocalypse is supposed to last a looooooong time. I mean we saw the future in the show, its still going on in five years...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm just sayin', with all the horsemen, death, and the demons running around there should be more of a panic. Instead it's just another day in paradise.


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2010)

honestly i'm glad they're keeping it consistent. 

it'd be a bit over the top for them to have a demonic horde invading every town and such.

although i do wish the general public would get wind of it...or at least the religious fuckheads. 

i like how the show's progressing regardless, since it always manages to entertain on some level.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 17, 2010)

If they end the arc this season. That could be the end of Castiel, at least in Jimmy's body.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2010)

^if cast goes, i'll go. i refuse to watch this show without him


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 17, 2010)

Cass is the funniest character on the show, without a doubt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw him on CSI or something earlier and he was using this shitty Russian accent. He still had all the facial expressions of Cass thogh.  

I don't watch CSI, mind you, it was on before somehing else I was about watch (I can't remember but, but I think it was White Collar, maybe?).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm just sayin', with all the horsemen, death, and the demons running around there should be more of a panic. Instead it's just another day in paradise.



Actually it shouldn't because most of the world thinks secularly and most of Heaven and Hell work in covert.


----------



## Sin (Feb 17, 2010)

> Yesterday's  of   (yay!) comes with a HUGE asterisk (uh oh!). Show creator  is leaving his post as showrunner (no!), though he'll still  be heavily involved in the project. Executive producer Sera Gamble will  replace him as the show's big cheese. Kripke is reportedly in the  process of signing a new deal with WB Television, meaning he's at work  on a new series (yay!). Is this the beginning of the end? Can the  awesome Sera Gamble keep the show on track? What will Kripke's new show  be? Someone please give me these answers!



...


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

He wrote the 2005 film Boogeyman. Did not know that.


----------



## ez (Feb 18, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Cass is the funniest character on the show, without a doubt.




dean is imo...his sarcastic attitude is just right. 

cass is no slouch tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree that Dean IS the show.

Cass is like Dean's little brother who, while pretty cool, isn't as cool.

Sam is the little sister trying to hog the spotlight, but nobody really likes him.

John is the Godfather.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2010)

Dean was outright hillarious in season 1 and 2. Now, although it gives more depth to his character, TOO. FUCKING. EMO. AND. SERIOUS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

His emotions certainly are fairly gay at times, but he's still the manliest guy on the show second to Bobby.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 19, 2010)

i lol'd when Dean prayed to God in the last episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe he'll get the help he needs.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> His emotions certainly are fairly gay at times, but he's still the manliest guy on the show second to Bobby.



Manly does not equal funny though. Cass buying a hooker then telling her some fucked up shit? WINNER


----------



## ez (Feb 19, 2010)

cass is the guy you laugh at ... that doesn't make him a funny character 

dean is the one that cracks the funny jokes 

and well seeing as how he's been in hell i think he's holding up pretty well

his srs moments and comedic ones are pretty balanced


----------



## Castiel (Feb 20, 2010)

random post:

guy who plays Dean is voicing Jason Todd in the next Batman cartoon movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Who's Jason Todd and where can I start sucking his weiner ahead of time?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who's Jason Todd and where can I start sucking his weiner ahead of time?



Jason Todd is the second Robin who succeded Dick Grayson after he became Nightwing. His life as official ended when he was murdered by the Joker along with his mother. He was later resurrected and became the Red Hood and now is a vigilante who murders criminals and uses handguns unlike Batman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Resurrected? Do not want.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

was a cool story, looking forward to it.  Also Jared as Jason is certainly an interesting choice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Who's Jared? What is this?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Jared plays Dean in the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Jensen Ackles plays Dean. 

Jared pudalawkaerkaki plays Sam.

You sure you're a Supernatural fan?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

starts with a J, 5-6 letters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm goig to have to ask for your Supernatural fanclub decoder ring.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 22, 2010)

You guys got rings?

Just caught up, I liked most of the episodes.. Episode twelve was a bit funny with Gary, but oh boy his partners in crime were downright obnoxious...


----------



## vivEnergy (Feb 22, 2010)

....    cristo ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> You guys got rings?
> 
> Just caught up, I liked most of the episodes.. Episode twelve was a bit funny with Gary, but oh boy his partners in crime were downright obnoxious...


 I have no idea what you're talking about. Which episode was this?


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 22, 2010)

Episode Twelve, it's where that nerd changes bodies with Sam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

What happened in this mysterious episode 12? I can't remember that far back!


----------



## ez (Feb 22, 2010)

what season do you guys think woulds be best to rewatch?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

I re-watched them all over the Summer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2010)

ezx said:


> what season do you guys think woulds be best to rewatch?


 Assuming you've seen them all, I would go with Season 1 just to see how far Supernatural has come since back then.

It'd be very nostalgic, too.

Second to that, whichever one had John in it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 22, 2010)

Rewatch? Season 2 definitely. Yellow-Eyes!


----------



## Baka Neko (Feb 22, 2010)

I could re-watch season 1 and 2 over and over again, they were so cool. Season 4 was pretty nice as well but it will take me some time before I re-watch it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Second to that, whichever one had John in it.


So season 1 again? Lol as far as I remember John only appeared in season 1 (as a mean character at least)


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Feb 23, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Rewatch? Season 2 definitely. Yellow-Eyes!



Good old Yellow Eyes. I wonder if we will ever get an explanation to why he had yellow eyes and what made him so special.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)

I am glad Yellow Eyes won't be a factor in Season 6


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2010)

You stand alone in that...
I wouldn't mind seeing another cameo with him, but he's all done..:\

I wonder whats left to do in season 6 anyway...


----------



## Birdwell (Feb 23, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Good old Yellow Eyes. I wonder if we will ever get an explanation to why he had yellow eyes and what made him so special.



I bet he was just wearing contacts.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2010)

Jensen was apparently in the final 8 choices to play Captain America but had to drop out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Dean as Captain America?  I don't think he's anywhere near muscular enough for that role.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

I would have watched the shit out of that movie


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Dean as Captain America?  I don't think he's anywhere near muscular enough for that role*.



Thank God there is something called a gym.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Pretty sure he's been hitting the gym for a couple of his roles. You don't turn into Captain America overnight unless you're on steroids or super soldier serum.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2010)

A role Jensen REALLY fits as, is Nathan Drake from the Uncharted series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, that I could see. Remember when he was on Smallville?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2010)

As the coach of Clark's American football team


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

At least he got to bag Lana. Always a pimp, that Dean Winchester. 

He also had that crazy mother or whatever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2010)

This was season 4 wasn't it?

I swear, in all movies/shows, Jensen is the player


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't know which season it was. What role did he play in that movie he did? I never watched that one, although it was pretty recent.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 24, 2010)

My Bloody Valentine, also the name of the recent Supernatural episode 

I actually haven't seen it either, but he's always a player


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2010)

dean didn't get any in my bloody valentine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

But he was a player, right? Just unsuccessful due to plot?


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least he got to bag Lana. Always a pimp, that Dean Winchester.
> 
> He also had that crazy mother or whatever.



Funny enough he didnt


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

We cannot confirm or deny that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2010)

I remember it well, there is that time clark turned human so when he was about to tap Lana he got nervous because he was a virgin and he thought she wasn't. I t turned out she also was. He asked about Dean tapping that ass and he hadnt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, well, uhh... PIS.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 25, 2010)

^What he said


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2010)

looks like the actor that plays dean Jensen Ackles will be a voice actor for the new animated batman movie he will be red hood. Link removed


----------



## Griever (Mar 18, 2010)

I miss Ruby  why goddammit WHY? .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Ruby deserved to die and I hope she burns in hell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 19, 2010)

ruby was kinda fun


----------



## Griever (Mar 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ruby deserved to die and I hope she burns in hell.



She was one of my favorite characters :amazed and i liked what she did to Sam, she turned normal Sam into Super Sam 



@lk3mizt said:


> ruby was kinda fun



She was alot of fun for Sam, though he could have done alot more being sex friends with a demon who can possess anyone she wants  oh the possibilities 

But y'know, i did want to see her true form, the one Dean said was ugly and turned away from


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2010)

just a reminder that a new episode comes on today


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 25, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> just a reminder that a new episode comes on today



cant wait!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2010)

"Another Horsemen, it must be Thursday..." ---Dean 

EPIC!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2010)

episode was the first boring one we had in awhile.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2010)

"Nah they're idiots they don't know how to lockpick."

Oh Dean


----------



## Havoc (Mar 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure he's been hitting the gym for a couple of his roles. You don't turn into Captain America overnight unless you're on steroids or super soldier serum.


Hugh Jackman, Christain Bale, Channing Tatum and Ryan Reynolds all did it for their comic movies.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2010)

Captain America is one of the most boring heroes ever. The only thing he is good for is the hilarity that is the red skull and that god awful non animated cartoon from the 60's or 70's.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 26, 2010)

Why didn't they call Cas? The guy has a cellphone right? Dude should have at least been mentioned. 

The zombie lock picking was awesome. Hope we get to see Death soon, and I hope he doesn't disappoint


----------



## ez (Mar 26, 2010)

the grim reaper actually seems to be a thinker unlike the other two horsemen.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 26, 2010)

I lol'd at the scene with the zombie opening the door when Dean thought he's too idiot to be able to do that 

Besides that, there weren't much humor this episode


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

We really should have seen Death last, or I think when we do see him it will be last. The order they appear in the Bible seems to be the order they were doing them and Death is the final one and Hell follows behind him.

Edit: It will be interesting to see how they handle the White Horse, if they use the popular interpretation or the old school one. And if they try and claim that its someone we've already seen. Because the White Horse is first, then Red, then Black, then Pale/Green.

I hope they go with the white horse being Conquest.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 26, 2010)

This show is win.

/is still at season 1.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2010)

That was interesting. It was interesting to see that Bobby could lose his head just like Dean and Sam did. I think this episode really showed that at the end of the day, every hunter is human and not machines. Still, it was lame we didn't even get to see Death. I would have at least liked to hear its voice or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunako said:


> This show is win.
> 
> /is still at season 1.


It actually gets better after basically the second season. In fact I can only think of one bad episodes in all five seasons thus far.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 27, 2010)

Both Ghostfacers episodes are probably the only ones I can remember disliking off the top of my head.

Supernatural almost always was and still is a solid show.

lol@fbi trick not working

I'm a little bit disapointed tho, with the start of the episode I was expecting a Bobby flashback or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2010)

The Ghostfacers ones were fine, the only bad episode and even the series creators call it bad, was the Bugs one in season one. It's not even worth watching.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 29, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It actually gets better after basically the second season. In fact I can only think of one bad episodes in all five seasons thus far.



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't remember seeing any previews for next week. 

I am still kind of hoping the Horsemen reveal they were just dicking around and turn out to be a lot more impressive. I mean, they're the fucking four horsemen of the Apocalypse, not some random demon lames.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2010)

This episode is pretty bad ass, always good to see old characters. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember seeing any previews for next week.
> 
> I am still kind of hoping the Horsemen reveal they were just dicking around and turn out to be a lot more impressive. I mean, they're the fucking four horsemen of the Apocalypse, not some random demon lames.


They weren't demons, that was stated in the show.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2010)

Once again I'm right, it was God that saved them. You guys should really learn to listen to me.


----------



## Sin (Apr 2, 2010)

God sounds like a lazy bum


----------



## Havoc (Apr 2, 2010)

So, they've died and gone to heaven a lot?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

Havoc said:


> So, they've died and gone to heaven a lot?


They're basically immortal because the Angels and Demons want them alive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This episode is pretty bad ass, always good to see old characters.
> 
> 
> They weren't demons, that was stated in the show.


 What the hell are you talking about? I never said they were demons. In fact, I said the opposite in the thing you quoted. 

Anyway, a good episode. At least now we know god is alive, but their god doesn't seem to really care, or he is testing the brothers and Castiel. I'm leaning towards the "it's a test" side, but their god doesn't operate the same way as the biblical one does, so who knows?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 2, 2010)

Havoc said:


> So, they've died and gone to heaven a lot?



Yeah. They just don't remember any of it. The "Then" moments in the beginning hints that Dean went to heaven each time he bit it in the deja vu episode. That's 200 plus one second trips & one year long trip for him from that episode alone. 

As for God not wanting to be bother with this shit. That's fucked up. Really felt for Castiel when he got all down and shit. Then Dean following in his footstep by tossing the necklace. Obviously Sam will pick it up and continue the search in hopes that God has a change of heart and decides to discipline his kid. That's why Sam goes to heaven despite all the shit he has done. He still has faith.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 2, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Yeah. They just don't remember any of it. The "Then" moments in the beginning hints that Dean went to heaven each time he bit it in the deja vu episode. That's 200 plus one second trips & one year long trip for him from that episode alone.
> 
> As for God not wanting to be bother with this shit. That's fucked up. Really felt for Castiel when he got all down and shit. Then Dean following in his footstep by tossing the necklace. Obviously Sam will pick it up and continue the search in hopes that God has a change of heart and decides to discipline his kid. That's why Sam goes to heaven despite all the shit he has done. He still has faith.



A half demon spawn going to heaven aye?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, remember when Dean caught Sam praying? Sam is a christian.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> A half demon spawn going to heaven aye?



Not really half demon, And God did take the demon blood from him once, so its not like when he doesn't have it he's the same. 

I still wonder why Jo and Ellen aren't there...is it because they were dragged off by Hell Hounds?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

They could be in Heaven still. I mean, he did say there were 100 billion people up there. That's a lot to look through.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 2, 2010)

Plus he didn't know that they bit it. Now that he does. You know he'll be looking for them. Hate to think that they got dragged off by hellhounds.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

I am going with the Hell Hound theory, I think they ended up in Hell over it because it would make sense. 

I mean if Ash could find that Psychic lady...then he must be able to find his own friends...if they had entered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

He also couldn't find John or their mom, and I'm pretty sure John got raptured after he got busted out of Hell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 2, 2010)

John got away in Season 2's ender, their Mom is probably really in there with Zachariah. Which is twisted.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 2, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I am going with the Hell Hound theory, I think they ended up in Hell over it because it would make sense.
> 
> I mean if Ash could find that Psychic lady...then he must be able to find his own friends...if they had entered.



That would be really sad if it was like this  but didnt they blow them all up? So they didnt really get dragged off


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 2, 2010)

What does one say to something like that?  That literally *was* Dean's last hope.  Not only is He not gonna help, he pretty much admits that they won't be able to stop Lucifer (on his own?)

Where do you go from here?  I don't really see *any* of them convincing the Big Guy, if they can't even convince Michael or Lucifer to stop or Gabriel to intervene.

...

...or maybe Gabriel *will* intervene (though, I don't know if Gabriel is on Mike's and Luci's level in this show); perhaps Dean's message actually worked when he did him a solid and extinguished the ring of holy oil fire.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2010)

oh wow... talk about failing your children 

poor Castiel 

and I think Cas got a message from God (that time that he was  like "you son of  a bitch, i believed in....")


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 2, 2010)

So god as a douche, sort of like in the Preacher. Mister ''I am a loving god'' 

I wonder if this will lead to Dean coming closer to say yes, than Sam ever will.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 2, 2010)

This episode, ranks up there as one of the best in the series.

MOTHERFUCKING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Speaking of this episode, where does it place Zachariah in terms of angel hierarchy you think?

He is apparently a top dog, but not in the league of the Archangels. I think he's probably at least 2-3 steps away from them on the hierarchy, if not right under.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 2, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Yeah. They just don't remember any of it. The "Then" moments in the beginning hints that Dean went to heaven each time he bit it in the deja vu episode. That's 200 plus one second trips & one year long trip for him from that episode alone.
> 
> As for God not wanting to be bother with this shit. That's fucked up. Really felt for Castiel when he got all down and shit. Then Dean following in his footstep by tossing the necklace. Obviously Sam will pick it up and continue the search in hopes that God has a change of heart and decides to discipline his kid. That's why Sam goes to heaven despite all the shit he has done. He still has faith.


no only that Sam died twice.


----------



## ez (Apr 2, 2010)

hmm. i was hoping they'd show god once at least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

At first I thought that black guy was god, but I suppose it wouldn't make sense for Zach to not know him.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 2, 2010)

i'd like to see Zach's true form  

how dare he say we're limited! We can take it! Show us wat u got, Zach!


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe a little early for god to make an appearance yet imo.

I was surprised at Zachs temper in this episode, and his advances against their mom, he's probably one of the most cruel angels so far. He's always in bad luck too, how many times have they been snatched away right under his nose now?^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2010)

Sounds like a weird manticore-looking fool. Actually, there's a description of a beast kinda like that in Revelations.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 2, 2010)

In recent fiction is god never a dick?

It's getting kinda played out.


----------



## ez (Apr 2, 2010)

he doesn't seem like a dick here

he's just apathetic and his reasoning isn't explained too well

still disappointing tho 

i like their idea of heaven, on the other hand.

an amalgam of various consciousnesses basically.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 3, 2010)

ezxx said:


> he doesn't seem like a dick here
> 
> he's just apathetic and his reasoning isn't explained too well


that's what makes him a dick


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 4, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not really half demon, And God did take the demon blood from him once, so its not like when he doesn't have it he's the same.
> 
> I still wonder why Jo and Ellen aren't there...is it because they were dragged off by Hell Hounds?



Maybe its because they commited suicide. They blew themselves up before the hounds got to them, so they might actually be in hell. I can't remember, but I think Jo died before Ellen blew them up so she at least could be in heaven, or maybe since she was planning to blow herself up, she still goes to hell


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2010)

> so they might actually be in hell.



Self Sacrifice for the life of others is an auto heaven pass.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 4, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Self Sacrifice for the life of others is an auto heaven pass.



yup just ask Constantine 

i don't like their idea of heaven to be honest...if ever i believed in heaven then i would very much like the idea of reincarnation rather than going to some place and spend an eternity in bliss


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 4, 2010)

Disapointed as well, I was hoping to see Jhon or a badass vessel of god, all we got was a cheap version of morgan freeman telling them to get the fuck off his lawn.


Banhammer said:


> Self Sacrifice for the life of others is an auto heaven pass.


Thats right on top of Al-Quaida's brochure.


----------



## Sin (Apr 4, 2010)

Speaking of John, the actor that plays him has a new movie coming out 

Must-watch.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 5, 2010)

Sin said:


> Speaking of John, the actor that plays him has a new movie coming out
> 
> Must-watch.



The losers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

The Losers reminds me of a combination of about 5 other, more popular movies that are coming out. Like they are trying to cash-in on something. I'll probably still watch it.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 5, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Disapointed as well, I was hoping to see Jhon or a badass vessel of god, all we got was a cheap version of morgan freeman telling them to get the fuck off his lawn.
> 
> Thats right on top of Al-Quaida's brochure.


Fundamental difference between the two being "sacrifice of onesself *for* the sake of saving another/others, as opposed to Al-Quaeda's "sacrificing yourself *and* another/others".


----------



## PlushCream (Apr 5, 2010)

I heard that Supernatural had 6 seasons??Cause here,we take things slower lol,we're just in the 3rd season or something with that angel man making his first appearance,the one that helped Dean out of hell.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 5, 2010)

Halfway through Season 4 now. I fucking love this series. Castiel is great.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

PlushCream said:


> I heard that Supernatural had 6 seasons??Cause here,we take things slower lol,we're just in the 3rd season or something with that angel man making his first appearance,the one that helped Dean out of hell.


No, its just at five. We're getting six next year, its already approved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Season 6 is going to be their acid trip dream fight against Zachariah in Heaven or something. Bet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Season 6 is going to be their acid trip dream fight against Zachariah in Heaven or something. Bet.


Season six is an entirely new story arc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, the fight against Zachariah in Heaven. They'll make an entire arc out of that including their acid trip dream adventures in various alternate Heaven dimensions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 5, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Maybe its because they commited suicide. They blew themselves up before the hounds got to them, so they might actually be in hell. I can't remember, but I think Jo died before Ellen blew them up so she at least could be in heaven, or maybe since she was planning to blow herself up, she still goes to hell


BUT THEY DID NOT KILLED THEM SELF BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO DIE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> BUT THEY DID NOT KILLED THEM SELF BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO DIE.


 Wait, what?


----------



## Raviene (Apr 5, 2010)

Season 6 will be all about the aftermath of the apocalypse w/ the brothers prevailing (after an epic angelic battle w/ 2 powerful mofo's)

...there's an officially sanctioned Hunter association formed by the government where the members are above the law (just like in MIB) 

...and that the Winchester name has become such a legend that the mere mention of this name exorcises demons  

...i hope


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Season 6 is going to be their acid trip dream fight against Zachariah in Heaven or something. Bet.


Thumb-wrestling God.  Winner gets Saturn.  Loser takes a God-level fart to the face...full whiff.



Linkdarkside said:


> BUT THEY DID NOT KILLED THEM SELF BECAUSE THEY WANTED TO DIE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Link means that they didn't commit suicide for the sake of just throwing their lives away or ending it all the "easy" way -- they did it to save the brothers.  I'd think for that alone, they'd probably be sent to Heaven.

...or, whatever...y'know...those angels are douches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

I guess that makes more sense than "THEY DID NOT KILLED THEMSELVES FOR WANTING TO DIED!!!!!!". 

Self-sacrifice is a sure-fire way to get into Heaven in fiction.


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

only got one season left on it


it really picked up! such an awesome series


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2010)

For now.

Then they'll be like "let's renew it for a 7th season and bring in special guest stars like Tom Welling and that chick who played Lana, then remove anything resembling Supernatural and throwing in a whole bunch of love triangles!!!".


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2010)

Kristen Kreuk... god why do I still remember that name? 

I doubt they will go beyond the next season, I mean... there just isn't any topping the apocalypse. That's even the last chapter of the bible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

It would be funny if her middle name was something like Krystal.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be funny if her middle name was something like Krystal.



Or maybe Kristin Kryptonite Kreuk?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

Well she is made of Kryptonite on the show now. 

Someone should contact her agent.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well she is made of Kryptonite on the show now.
> 
> Someone should contact her agent.



lol so true. they had to make her leave smallville and the show.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 8, 2010)

"I don't understand, why... why do you want me to say my name"

  god that was beautiful


----------



## ez (Apr 8, 2010)

the whore of babylon


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> "I don't understand, why... why do you want me to say my name"
> 
> god that was beautiful


I must've missed that part.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

Fantastic fucking Episode, Ahh, I loved it. And that part with Castiel's phone was epic.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm watching it now from tivo.



Shidoshi said:


> I must've missed that part.



Castiel's voicemail message.


----------



## ez (Apr 8, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fantastic fucking Episode, Ahh, I loved it. And that part with Castiel's phone was epic.



oh, yeah. cas was on his a game this episode. i loved "I don't understand, why... why do you want me to say my name"


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 8, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I'm watching it now from tivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Castiel's voicemail message.


*Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight*.  That was classic.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2010)

ezxx said:


> oh, yeah. cas was on his a game this episode. i loved "I don't understand, why... why do you want me to say my name"


The writers thought of everything.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn I love Cas. Most of his line were pretty funny this ep. 
"I found a liquor store....and I DRANK it"  

Dean: What is she?
Cas: THE WHORE!!

Looks like Dean is gonna say yes to Michael. Next ep should be pretty good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Damn I love Cas. Most of his line were pretty funny this ep.
> "I found a liquor store....and I DRANK it"
> 
> Dean: What is she?
> ...


The episode preview makes it look like there's more to it than that.


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah. If anyone has the preview for next ep, or finds it, please post.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2010)

Basically it looks like they're going to catch up to Dean before he gets there, but he still goes and the Angels torture him. I am still trying to figure out what drives Sam to Lucifer, maybe his inverted faith now that God's not there to help? Or maybe he just does it to finish things? Or to save Dean from the Angels?


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2010)

> Dean considers giving up and giving in, but Zachariah come up with a new  strategy against Lucifer that means they no longer need Michael.  However, the consequences will cause even greater destruction, and the  Winchesters and Castiel must stop Zachariah before it's too late.


Also, according to some clips I found on Youtube, Sam gets Cas to lock Dean up in the panic room.

Holy shit: Doctor Flake (some spoilers for next week)

There are two previous vids, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm liking this development, just the extra push we needed for the finale...

Cas is awesome in that preview..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

I knew something was up with that whore the moment I saw her whore face.

I think we'll get a sneak peek at what the next season will be like next episode. Angels vs Humans (stolen from Disgaea ). I was thinking this episode that it makes a lot of sense for Dean to get Michael to take him now, then kill Lucifer while he's weak. That way Sam doesn't have to die, the battle isn't as costly, and everyone's a winner.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

next episodes will be the 100th!.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, and shit's gonna get real.


----------



## ez (Apr 9, 2010)

that doesn't seem like castiel at all.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 9, 2010)

Castiel. Funniest guy on the show. Called it a few weeks back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Castiel's falling off the wagon. He was probably a heavy drinker back when Jesus was making good, free wine.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

i missed that last couple of episodes i need to catch up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i missed that last couple of episodes i need to catch up.



so did I, school is getting in the way. you can go to hulu to watch last week's episode. they don't have yesterday's ep uploaded yet though.


----------



## ez (Apr 9, 2010)

i think the scene we saw with cas is just a trick by zach


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 9, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i think the scene we saw with cas is just a trick by zach




*Spoiler*: __ 



Could be or it's actually him, the guy is pretty changed after he lost faith in his father. Why would he hesitate at the end if it was Zach though..


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i think the scene we saw with cas is just a trick by zach


Nah, according to all the other scenes 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam gets Cas to help him control Dean


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mark pellegrino is signed on to all but one of the next episodes... including the last episode. take from that what you will!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2010)

Mark was actually the 2nd choice to play Castiel. I wonder how different the show would have been if he ended up being Castiel.


----------



## Gene (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh man I lol'd at Dean's line when that chick asked if they were still going to paradise.

"Sorry, you're going in the other direction."


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 10, 2010)

Castiel's heading down the road of the future hippie Cas who doesn't give a shit and wants bitches to wash up before a orgy. :ho

When they showed Lisa and Ben flashback in the beginning. I thought for a second there that Ben could actually be his son and he gets thrown into this whole mess. But the ending killed that. They were just there because they represent Dean's ideal life without all this bullshit with heaven & hell.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then they'll be like "let's renew it for a 7th season and bring in special guest stars like Tom Welling and that chick who played Lana, then remove anything resembling Supernatural and throwing in a whole bunch of love triangles!!!".



you do know that Jensen Ackles was in Smallville in exactly that situation, right? In one of the earlier seasons


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2010)

Is it me, or is the show going downhill with the cheese? I mean I still love the show, but the latest episode was hard to watch. Almost feels like I'm watching Twilight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2010)

err what...


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 10, 2010)

I think he means all the ending Dean scenes in the last couple of episodes. They are pretty cheesy. Especially the one after they defeated Famine.


----------



## ez (Apr 10, 2010)

Jotun said:


> Is it me, or is the show going downhill with the cheese? I mean I still love the show, but the latest episode was hard to watch. Almost feels like I'm watching Twilight.





you trollin?


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 10, 2010)

It's be fine... if it was at the end of a season... say Season 4, like was intended! But no... it's been padded out and extended and we've had all the worst of all the terrible filler episodes imagiable.

Seriously, the plot of S5 has been: Sam wants to give up and dean stops him... Dean wants to give up, sam stops him... Sam wants to give up and dean stops him... Dean wants to give up, sam stops him... Sam wants to give up and dean stops him. Add a pit of self pitying, more human castiel, removing everything that anyone ever really liked about the character and you have teh recipe for disaster.

New showrunner Sera Gamble says that S6 will be about the brother's relationship.

...

.......

*Which of the seasons hasn't been?!*


----------



## Sin (Apr 10, 2010)

The longer a show runs the more haters will come to claim the show has gone downhill/lost its essence/sucks now/etc.

It happens to pretty much every show out there.

Even great shows like Damages have people saying it sucks now compared to the first season -_-


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> The longer a show runs the more haters will come to claim the show has gone downhill/lost its essence/sucks now/etc.
> 
> It happens to pretty much every show out there.
> 
> Even great shows like Damages have people saying it sucks now compared to the first season -_-



I don't hate the show, it's still good, I just don't like the direction it's not taken.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 11, 2010)

What I'm not getting is, sure, a Sam/Lucifer vs Dean/Michael would tear the planet a new one, however, luci is in a weak host, in a weaker state and his host is slowly dying, Michael should be able to own him real bad if half the hype about him is true.

Dean says yes, Michael pwns weaker luci, no big nuke, population is safe, Dean becomes a vegetable, world saved. Sacrificing his own life to save billions shouldn't be a problem for Dean so I don't get how he still hasn't figured this out or how the writters just skipped/ignored this scenario so far.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 11, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> What I'm not getting is, sure, a Sam/Lucifer vs Dean/Michael would tear the planet a new one, however, luci is in a weak host, in a weaker state and his host is slowly dying, Michael should be able to own him real bad if half the hype about him is true.
> 
> Dean says yes, Michael pwns weaker luci, no big nuke, population is safe, Dean becomes a vegetable, world saved. Sacrificing his own life to save billions shouldn't be a problem for Dean so I don't get how he still hasn't figured this out or how the writters just skipped/ignored this scenario so far.



nah...they can simply right it up as _"he can only be killed in his true vessel"_ or sumthin like that


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 11, 2010)

Both Michael and Lucifer don't seem to be going that extra mile to get their true vessels. I know they want it, but whenever they encounter their vessel, they seem a bit too chilled out and laid back. Lucifer was busy resurrecting Death when he had Sam......one would think getting Sam to agree would be top priority, but no, it wasn't. Same goes for Michael and Dean. When Michael met him, he seemed too chilled out. No sense of urgency at all. 

I would think that Gabriel has his true vessel.....or a very good one, since he has had it for quite some time.....and his is a very good trickster, so convincing his true vessel to give in to him shouldn't really be a problem. Raphael has a vessel as well, so I would think overpowering a weakened Lucifer shouldn't be impossible, unless Lucifer and Michael are leagues above the other two archangels as well....which I find hard to believe. The writers need to go into more details about all this


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 11, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> What I'm not getting is, sure, a Sam/Lucifer vs Dean/Michael would tear the planet a new one, however, luci is in a weak host, in a weaker state and his host is slowly dying, Michael should be able to own him real bad if half the hype about him is true.
> 
> Dean says yes, Michael pwns weaker luci, no big nuke, population is safe, *Dean becomes a vegetable,* world saved. Sacrificing his own life to save billions shouldn't be a problem for Dean so I don't get how he still hasn't figured this out or how the writters just skipped/ignored this scenario so far.



Nope he doesnt, in this episode when he meets Michael it's cleared up as to what state Dean will be in after.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 11, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> What I'm not getting is, sure, a Sam/Lucifer vs Dean/Michael would tear the planet a new one, however, luci is in a weak host, in a weaker state and his host is slowly dying, Michael should be able to own him real bad if half the hype about him is true.
> 
> Dean says yes, Michael pwns weaker luci, no big nuke, population is safe, Dean becomes a vegetable, world saved. Sacrificing his own life to save billions shouldn't be a problem for Dean so I don't get how he still hasn't figured this out or how the writters just skipped/ignored this scenario so far.



I don?t recall it ever saying Lucifer wasn?t at full power (I might be wrong here) the only thing I can remember is that his vessel is burning up due to a lack of being able to contain his power.


----------



## Sin (Apr 11, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Both Michael and Lucifer don't seem to be going that extra mile to get their true vessels. I know they want it, but whenever they encounter their vessel, they seem a bit too chilled out and laid back. Lucifer was busy resurrecting Death when he had Sam......one would think getting Sam to agree would be top priority, but no, it wasn't. Same goes for Michael and Dean. When Michael met him, he seemed too chilled out. No sense of urgency at all.
> 
> I would think that Gabriel has his true vessel.....or a very good one, since he has had it for quite some time.....and his is a very good trickster, so convincing his true vessel to give in to him shouldn't really be a problem. Raphael has a vessel as well, so I would think overpowering a weakened Lucifer shouldn't be impossible, unless Lucifer and Michael are leagues above the other two archangels as well....which I find hard to believe. The writers need to go into more details about all this


It's actually fairly simple, imo.

Michael and Lucifer believe that it's an unavoidable destiny that Sam and Dean will say yes.

They're in no hurry to get into their vessels, and why should they be? They've got all the time in the world.

When you believe that it's someone's destiny to become your vessel, there's no worry.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2010)

just caught up episode 17 was good cas's voice mail was funny. could not stop laughing for a while.


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 11, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> What I'm not getting is, sure, a Sam/Lucifer vs Dean/Michael would tear the planet a new one, however, luci is in a weak host, in a weaker state and his host is slowly dying, Michael should be able to own him real bad if half the hype about him is true.
> 
> Dean says yes, Michael pwns weaker luci, no big nuke, population is safe, Dean becomes a vegetable, world saved. Sacrificing his own life to save billions shouldn't be a problem for Dean so I don't get how he still hasn't figured this out or how the writters just skipped/ignored this scenario so far.



Michael would probably be able to own Lucifer easily while he's in his weaker vessel.  I imagine at their power levels, it would still destroy an enormous part of the earth (Zachariah made that clear in his initial pitch), but it wouldn't be as bad, and Sam would be more likely to survive.

I think that's what Dean is aiming for right now.  Earlier, he was hoping to avert any monstrous battle at all, but he's given up hope on that, so he's aiming for the best-case scenario.  He's hoping that if he makes his deal before Sam can do anything with Lucifer, that the battle won't be as bad, Sam won't die, and the 2014 he saw will be averted.  Unfortunately, the trailer for 18 makes it look as though there are some things Dean has to fulfill before he can complete the deal, so most likely Lucifer will catch up in time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2010)

don't know if anyone seen this, but heres a clip of the episode to come.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlDb16Km1Q&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

after seeing this I don't see dean saying yes to micheal. this episode will be one big tease.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course it'll be a tease. No way Dean will say yes to Michael. I can see Sam saying yes to Lucifer, but it'll be part of some super set-up or trap they created to defeat him or something.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 12, 2010)

Not saying yes to Michael from the start was very undead like. He is being uncharacteristically selfish. He thought that Sam should have said yes to Lillith stopping Lucifer Rising in exchange for both their heads on spikes. I am not liking selfish Dean ATM.


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 13, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> New showrunner Sera Gamble says that S6 will be about the brother's relationship.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Are they seriously still doing another season?  I thought this was the last.  What on earth can they do after the apocalypse is over?  Fight aliens?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 13, 2010)

The Whore rises when Lucifer rises and the apocalypse begins. There will probably be other creatures that do this as well. Maybe the next season will concentrate on cleaning up these types of problems, just like how the brothers had to do when the hell gate opened. The show will probably go back to its roots and have a feel like the early seasons before Liltih and the angels. Maybe Dean will slowly settle down and Sam would want to go back to Uni or something. I hope that does not happen though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

There is also a dragon. :33


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 13, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> Are they seriously still doing another season?  I thought this was the last.  What on earth can they do after the apocalypse is over?  Fight aliens?



Erik Kripke has left.. (Well, is only an exec producer now) But that ia what I said when I found out... What is bigger than the end of the word. 

Ackles and Padelecki had 6 season contracts so they HAD to come back, Jared says that if the fans don't like season 6 he definitely won't be renegotiating it, If they offer him enough money though I bet he will.


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 13, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The Whore rises when Lucifer rises and the apocalypse begins. There will probably be other creatures that do this as well. Maybe the next season will concentrate on cleaning up these types of problems, just like how the brothers had to do when the hell gate opened. The show will probably go back to its roots and have a feel like the early seasons before Liltih and the angels. Maybe Dean will slowly settle down and Sam would want to go back to Uni or something. I hope that does not happen though



Anything after Lucifer would feel insignificant.  There's nothing exciting about watching a battle with a firestarter after you've seen them battle archangels.  That's why ghosts barely show up in the series anymore.  For the same reason, Dean and Sam can't settle down, that would ruin the point of series.  The series is about them rambling from town to town fighting.

I hope they don't do something like teaming up with the Angels to fight God.  That would just be stupid and ostentatious.  Not to mention disturbing.  Maybe they'll start taking on pagan deities like Zeus and Mars?  But that would differentiate from the series emphasis on Judeo-Christian tradition (however twisted they might make it).

Personally, I'd rather they just ended it.  Seems like every single season has ended on a cliffhanger or a depressing note, and there's only so far you can up the ante.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 14, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> Anything after Lucifer would feel insignificant.  There's nothing exciting about watching a battle with a firestarter after you've seen them battle archangels.  That's why ghosts barely show up in the series anymore.  For the same reason, Dean and Sam can't settle down, that would ruin the point of series.  The series is about them rambling from town to town fighting.
> 
> I hope they don't do something like teaming up with the Angels to fight God.  That would just be stupid and ostentatious.  Not to mention disturbing.  Maybe they'll start taking on pagan deities like Zeus and Mars?  But that would differentiate from the series emphasis on Judeo-Christian tradition (however twisted they might make it).
> 
> Personally, I'd rather they just ended it.  Seems like every single season has ended on a cliffhanger or a depressing note, and there's only so far you can up the ante.



Or they can simply stretch this whole apocalypse thing into another season, as opposed to the rush ending we are probably going to get this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> Erik Kripke has left.. (Well, is only an exec producer now) But that ia what I said when I found out... What is bigger than the end of the word.
> 
> Ackles and Padelecki had 6 season contracts so they HAD to come back, Jared says that if the fans don't like season 6 he definitely won't be renegotiating it, If they offer him enough money though I bet he will.


 Give a man enough money and he throws all his morals and beliefs out the window.


----------



## Afalstein (Apr 15, 2010)

Well... just saw the latest episode.

Kudos to everyone who called that the episode would be a teaser.  It WAS interesting to see how heavily the whole crew (even Bobby) relies on Dean.  And Adam's entrance does shake things up a bit, at least Michael can have a partial vessel to use while the angels keep on trying to convince Dean.

How was Cas only a minor angel?  The guy fights on an awesome level, seems like he should have been in special forces.  Course, I guess he WAS the one who attacked hell.  

I'd kinda like to see Angels fighting OTHER people than Team Free Will.  Like, show that the angels actually are fighting in the Apocalypse.  It would've been kinda cool to see Zachariah do some demon-bashing.


----------



## ez (Apr 15, 2010)

that was a shoddily written episode lol. zack being taken out like fodder just made things all the more worse.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yay more brotherly angst. Would would Supernatural do without it?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 16, 2010)

On paper this was supposed to be a good episode, but it wasn't. Zach is finally killed and it felt like just some random fodder died.

One thing I hated about this ep was that and angel can be taken out by a human. I know it is the blade and all, but I always hoped the whole only an angel can kill an angel would stay just as is. It should have been only an angel with that blade can kill another. I can't believe that if fodder demons got a hold of that blade they would be able to kill fodder angels. This screws up everything that was awesome about them


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad Zach is dead.

Dude was annoying.

I am disappointed that Adam was only bait. I was hoping the angels meant the whole "Adam can be Micheal's Sword" thing. Specially after he took over young John.

Still, it'll be interesting to see whether Micheal settled on running around in Adam for a little bit or whether he just zipped him back to heaven.

Overall I liked the episode. When shit looked bleak and Micheal was coming down I was hoping for a Sam-calls-Lucifer-for-help type of deal, but Dean's plan was solid.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 16, 2010)

Wheres does this show go after the "Big Show Down"? 

Zachariah finally got what was coming to him, Im interested what Michaels does with Adam...most likely use him as a man suit till Dean agrees, which seems doubtful at the moment.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 16, 2010)

I was actually hoping for Lucifer to pop-up and ice Zach. I think Michael will be using Adam as a temporary vessel just to move around just like how Lucifer is using that other dude. Heaven needs a someone we can put a face to, to represent it. Zach was it before, and now since he is gone I think it will be Michael, or at least one of the other Arch's. 

I am still pissed off at the way they killed off Zach. He deserved a better death.

Next weeks ep doesn't look too good from the preview. Hopefully I am wrong, because we should be close to the season finale. They shouldn't drag this on too much longer


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

they killed of an archangel the same way they killed of fodder, no-name, angels. that's pretty bad writing on their part.


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2010)

Except Zach was never stated to be an archangel.

In fact, most archangels we've seen so far do the white-light-shaking-room thing, only Zach's boss did that.

Zach was a higher-level angel, but as far as I can remember, he was never stated to be an archangel, and thus belongs to the "fodder" angel group.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> they killed of an archangel the same way they killed of fodder, no-name, angels. that's pretty bad writing on their part.



Zach is not an archangel. He held a position higher than Castiel, but I don't think it was even close to an arch. He even said the others were laughing at him because he couldn't get Dean to say yes. I don't think anyone would laugh at an arch. Heck, the guy was even scared of being fired......their ain't no way in heaven that an arch is going to be fired.

Raphael made the whole easter seabord black out. Gabriel effortlessly toyed with Castiel. Michael burnt Anna to a crisp. 

Castiel scared the shit out of Zacharia in the first ep this season when he killed Zach's henchmen when they were torturing the brothers. Cas warned him to leave, saying he wont ask again. Zach fled immediately. I am 100% he is not an arch.


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

^yea, just had a convo about that. i'd read here and there that he was an arch, and elsewhere that he isn't. going by his name i figured he was an arch.


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2010)

Can't blame Zach for being scared of Castiel tho.

Cas is pro.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 16, 2010)

Bah. Zachariah was a paper-pusher, nothing more.

I am also endlessly amused by the erraticism of Castiel's combative abilities.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> \Zach was it before, and now since he is gone I think it will be Michael, or at least one of the other Arch's.



There's only... one other choice, really. Assuming they go with your traditional Michael/Rafael/Gabriel/Lucifer as the archangels, scheme. Gabriel's kind of... out of the game, as far as archangels go.

Does anyone have a link to the preview?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2010)

The preview makes it look like a its not a main plot episode this time.


----------



## Hachidaime (Apr 16, 2010)

"I REBELLED FOR THIS?"


Awsome episode 10/10


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 16, 2010)

I wonder what Lucifer's angle would be to get Sam to say yes. So far, Sam is the only one who seems to really have it together. Dean has gone all emo, Cas has lost faith and is a drunkard who shouldn't really be too far away from his whole orgy lifestyle we saw in the future and  Bobby is crippled and seems to contemplate suicide on a daily basis. I think I read somewhere (not sure) that the writers are gonna make Lucifer be someone who doesn't really lie and shit. 

So how the hell is Sam gonna get turned. I can't see any reason why he would say yes to Lucifer. He was manipulated by the demons he trusted and the angels, into killing Lilith, but I don't really see that happening now. Cas is the only outsider


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2010)

Castiel was badass this episode. Loved the scene when he beat the crap out of Dean  Then again, when he's not badass?


----------



## Mihomi (Apr 16, 2010)

Omg!!! I love this series!!  Best ever!!!

Episode Yellow Fever and Changing Channels FTW ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

I liked the episode well enough, though it wasn't as great as we'd thought it would be. Oh well.

I'm disappointed in the disappearance of the Colt, once again. I'm 100% sure it can kill angels, and even Zachariah. It would've been easier to Cas to just stroll in with that bad boy. Or Dean to provide some backup with it. I mean, they can make bullets now.

I'm not too sad to see Zach die though. He was cool and all, but fatty had to die. It just should've been the Colt that did it. Like Dean was fuckin' Doc Holiday and quick-drawed his ass.

Next episode is "filler".


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 16, 2010)

I just looked at the episode description for the next episode on wikipedia, and I change my mind. It actually looks really good. The preview just made it look like shit, but it seems like some major stuff is going to go down next week


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it. 

It looks like a funny episode, which is good, but not a plot-driving one, which is bad.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> ^yea, just had a convo about that. i'd read here and there that he was an arch, and elsewhere that he isn't. going by his name i figured he was an arch.


Pretty sure there are only four archangels.  This goes along with Anna's saying that only four angels have seen God last season, and Lucifer claiming that there are only five beings the Colt can't kill (most likely God and the four archangels).  Also the other archangels all see Michael as an older brother, not just as a boss the way Zach did.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 16, 2010)

I liked it aswell

If Zacharia was an archangel however, i agree that the one part was bad writing


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for next week_ 



 Trickster(Gabriel) and Lucifier is back :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

There no way in Hell Zach was even close to sniffing the Archangel's farts.

He said it himself: he was working his way *up*. Archangels are already on the top.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 16, 2010)

According to Catholicism it seems that the only archangels are Gabriel, Michael and Raphael 

There are more in Orthodox with Uriel among them, and we all know he was definetly not an archangel so...

I guess there are only 3 Archangels in Supernatural then


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 16, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> According to Catholicism it seems that the only archangels are Gabriel, Michael and Raphael
> 
> There are more in Orthodox with Uriel among them, and we all know he was definetly not an archangel so...


Zachariah isn't even an angelic name really, those usually have an "el" in the end meaning "of God."  Bibically Zachariah was the name of a prophet.


Black Leg Sanji said:


> I guess there are only 3 Archangels in Supernatural then


Four if you still count Lucifer.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Four if you still count Lucifer.



Which i didnt for obvious reasons


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2010)

I missed the preview to the next episode. All I heard was something about a hospital or something


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

There should be another Archangel at least. Remember, every prophet has an Archangel assigned to him for protection. And, with Big G and Lucifer out of the equation, that would only leave Rafiel and Michael. Raf didn't seem the type to guard a prophet (and, if he did, who was guarding that guy while he was gone?), and Michael, no way in hell.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you Cas for kicking Dean's ass. The mofo needed it to get his head straight.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Zachariah isn't even an angelic name really, those usually have an "el" in the end meaning "of God."


Wait, does that mean Superman is an archangel?


----------



## ez (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Zachariah isn't even an angelic name really, those usually have an "el" in the end meaning "of God."  Bibically Zachariah was the name of a prophet.
> 
> Four if you still count Lucifer.



eh, i just thought it was a modernized version of Zachariel. doesn't really matter tho...i pretty much conceded that he wasn't so i'm not sure why the discussion's going on still.

regardless, he was one of the most powerful angels we've seen, what with his 4 unique faces and all, so i expected a more suitable ending for him. being taken out by the same weapon normal angels go down to is just lame.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There should be another Archangel at least. Remember, every prophet has an Archangel assigned to him for protection. And, with Big G and Lucifer out of the equation, that would only leave Rafiel and Michael. Raf didn't seem the type to guard a prophet (and, if he did, who was guarding that guy while he was gone?), and Michael, no way in hell.


Actually that was Raphael, Castiel mentioned before they summoned him that Raphael had been the one who killed him back at Chuck's place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Actually that was Raphael, Castiel mentioned before they summoned him that Raphael had been the one who killed him back at Chuck's place.


 Not so. I believe him blowing up Cas was unrelated to protecting the prophet. I can't remember exactly, but they were there for other reasons. So that isn't definite.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not so. I believe him blowing up Cas was unrelated to protecting the prophet. I can't remember exactly, but they were there for other reasons. So that isn't definite.


Protecting Chuck wasn't the reason Raphael came down on them no, but it only makes sense that the one guarding the prophet would be the first to notice when they went to see him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Not really, that's just an assumption. Everyone has their hands in that cookie jar.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not so. I believe him blowing up Cas was unrelated to protecting the prophet. I can't remember exactly, but they were there for other reasons. So that isn't definite.



After Cas breaks Dean out. They go to Chuck to find out where Sam could be. By now, Zach has them declared as threats. Cas & Dean being near a prophet prompts Raphael to take action.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not really, that's just an assumption. Everyone has their hands in that cookie jar.


There's no definite proof granted, but it seems like the most likely scenario to me.  For an archangel to suddenly show up when they go to see Chuck and not be the one assigned to watch him seems like an odd coincidence.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There should be another Archangel at least. Remember, every prophet has an Archangel assigned to him for protection. And, with Big G and Lucifer out of the equation, that would only leave Rafiel and Michael. Raf didn't seem the type to guard a prophet (and, if he did, who was guarding that guy while he was gone?), and Michael, no way in hell.



I feel like they're going for the Orthodox Michael, Gabriel, Raphael scheme (even if Michael so far is a far cry from the biblical one).

Theoretically we've still got the possible options of Raguel, Remiel, Selaphiel, Jegudiel, Barachiel, Zerachiel, Uriel and Anael (the last two -- possibly  three, if Zerachiel is Zachariah -- of whom are dead), but it seems a bit too late in the game to add another Archangel in now.

I do agree with Kira-chan that Raphael was probably the one protecting Chuck. There's more evidence for it than against it, at any rate. Especially since Cas's comments didn't really make it seem like it was some random other Archangel stopping by for a visit. And I'm not entirely convinced that Michael wouldn't protect a prophet as well. Not the sweetest guy to be sitting on your shoulder, but he does pay attention to stuff. None of the Archangels we've seen _appear_ to be the sort that would guard someone, and I doubt some hypothetical Archangel would be any better.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2010)

This episode was insane! However, theres only so much teasing with Michael they can do before it gets old. They have to at least show up Michael in Dean once or its just all one big tease. Also, Castiel seems to be an excellent fighter. He seems to beat everyone one on one since Season 5 started.


----------



## Sin (Apr 16, 2010)

> The final three episodes were written by , Sera Gamble, and . It should be _epic_.



            .


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 17, 2010)

Finally caught up. Castiel is the fucking greatest

Sam: Are you drunk?
Castiel: No...yes
Sam: What happened?
Castiel: I found a liquor store
Sam: And?
Castiel: I drank it

Lmfao great scene

EDIT:

Also

Sam: If you really want to publish more books, I guess thats ok with us
Carver: Really?
Sam: No, not really. We have guns and we'll find you


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2010)

Michael is reminding me more and more of Orochimaru.

Anyway, I like how Castiel is becoming "stronger" the more human he becomes.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 17, 2010)

It's PIS how Castiel can take on a bunch of angels considering he should be much weaker than them since his cut of from Heaven but nope there he is pwning two at a time. And it's a shame about Zach because I actually liked him and he went out like a punk, he should have been taking care of by Michael instead of Dean with some fodder sorter angel gizmo.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 18, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> It's PIS how Castiel can take on a bunch of angels considering he should be much weaker than them since his cut of from Heaven but nope there he is pwning two at a time. And *it's a shame about Zach because I actually liked him* and he went out like a punk, he should have been taking care of by Michael instead of Dean with some fodder sorter angel gizmo.



Strange taste.

Also, Castiel's been dead and re-assembled a few times now and we don't really know by whom, probably God toying around with him. For all we know, he might have given him a few upgrades while he was at it.

Its not like Castiel is running around slaughtering arch-angels either and its not like he was introduced as a lower tier soldier, he was after all, the one sent down to the bottom of hell to extract Dean.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 18, 2010)

I miss the days where the aftermath of an angel related throw-down included the environment wrecked to shit.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 18, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I miss the days where the aftermath of an angel related throw-down included the environment wrecked to shit.


That never happened while they were in human bodies.


----------



## ez (Apr 18, 2010)

that happened when gabriel was around.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 18, 2010)

ezxx said:


> that happened when gabriel was around.


What do you mean?  We haven't really seen Gabriel or any archangel have to put forth effort in a fight so far.  I meant normal angels in any case though, obviously archangels are in a different league.  Michael/Dean and Lucifer/Sam's battle is expected to do a *lot* of damage.


Tempproxy said:


> It's PIS how Castiel can take on a bunch of angels considering he should be much weaker than them since his cut of from Heaven but nope there he is pwning two at a time. And it's a shame about Zach because I actually liked him and he went out like a punk, he should have been taking care of by Michael instead of Dean with some fodder sorter angel gizmo.


They never said it weakened him in all ways, just for things like healing and time travel.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 19, 2010)

Kira said:
			
		

> That never happened while they were in human bodies.


I seem to remember that ep where Castiel rocks up at a battle where an angel was killed. She was lying on the ground in a human body with the black wing burn on the road surface. That area was pretty messed up as well.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 19, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I seem to remember that ep where Castiel rocks up at a battle where an angel was killed. She was lying on the ground in a human body with the black wing burn on the road surface. That area was pretty messed up as well.


Oh yeah, that happened to Uriel as well.  Not sure why the angels who've died since then haven't seemed to leave those wing marks.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 21, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Oh yeah, that happened to Uriel as well.  Not sure why the angels who've died since then haven't seemed to leave those wing marks.



Zachariah did,at least i think he did. Maybe it's powerful angels, Uriel was strong. The shows Budget maybe runing out, it may have bee overlooked.

P.S: I love your name 

I am starting to get worried aout the series... after being so slow at the start they're rushing things now, it isn't good. If you've seen the spoilers for the enxt few episode you'd see why.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Fodder angels get no burn-in wing marks.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 22, 2010)

I AM SO UPSET.

...edit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NEVER MIND!

I must've forgotten this was _Loki._




...edit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

WHY DIDN'T HE HAVE SEVEN BILLION WINGS?!

WHY DO YOU KILL OFF ALL YOUR INTERESTING CHARACTERS?

I wish I felt like Lucifer's reaction to it was worth it, but... Gabriel. Why Gabriel?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 22, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO 

I fucking come home from BJJ and turn on the TV and I happened to have left it on the CW.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The fucking first thing I see before I can even change the fucking channel is Gabriel getting fucking killed by Lucifer.


  GOD DAMN IT.   I need to remember to turn to CBS or some other channel with nothing good on it so I don't spoil myself.  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 22, 2010)

It was bound to happen.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 22, 2010)

The good die you... with tricks learned from their brother


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, Gooba. What a moment to come in on.

I am going to be furious all night.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2010)

wow gabe was the only AA that wasn't a douchbag.


lucifer tearing shit up was really interesting. we never got to see the extent of his power before. and their wouldn't be a better way to show it then him swatting other gods like flys.


----------



## ez (Apr 22, 2010)

damn. that was a pretty amazing episode, but i can't believe how they fodderized all those other godlike beings. pestilence seems like he'll be a challenge.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucifer showing them who's BOSS.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 22, 2010)

wait, that didn't just happen 

ghostfacers


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 22, 2010)

Interning at Ghostfacers


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, what a freaking episode.The devil wasted them all.I love the the conversation kali had with dean and Gabriele,that was just a great scene.


----------



## ez (Apr 22, 2010)

i wish they'd thrown in some greek gods other than hermes

did they have more than one?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

damn i missed the episode cause i was watching the NFL draft


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2010)

Epic! A few weeks ago I offhandedly set my parents DVR to record Supernatural...I never planned to use it but since I missed it tonight I went in there to find an episode of the Daily Show and remembered...it must be fate.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2010)

HOLY SHIT DEAN REFERENCED ARMY OF DARKNESS!!! YES!!!  That makes up for the spoiler.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn, Lucifer showed how the non Judeo christian Gods are just fodder or like he says just roaches, And he is only in a second rate body, just imagin his true powers.
Sad to see Gabrel go, he was such a good character.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 23, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> Zachariah did,at least i think he did. Maybe it's powerful angels, Uriel was strong.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Fodder angels get no burn-in wing marks.


Gabriel had them, so you guys might be right.  


Kira-tan said:


> P.S: I love your name


Thanks!  ...  Wait don't tell me you tried to use that name and it was taken.  


Kira-tan said:


> I am starting to get worried aout the series... after being so slow at the start they're rushing things now, it isn't good. If you've seen the spoilers for the enxt few episode you'd see why.


Well the series was originally supposed to end with season five, and this arc is still planned to stop there.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Hahaha. I rewatched the end of series 1 of Dr Who afterwards to make up for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i was also disappointed at the lack of osiris. still, i guess i'm glad they made some mention of them rather than none at all. 

i wonder if kali's going to be helping them out with the other two horsemen.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2010)

Good episode. Only flaw were the gods not putting up much of a fight. Only Kali manage to go super power mode while the others (except Mercury & maybe Odin) went for a straight up bull rush. Lucifer killing them left and right was epic though. Glad they weren't all killed off by a broken neck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 23, 2010)

Odin went out like a bitch

i don't like that...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 23, 2010)

I hated this episode so much. Kali can use blood to bound an Archangel? Thats BS. They are supposed to be on a whole other level. Gabriel is the master of pranks, and yet he just pulls a normal kage bunshin behind Lucifer. The guy was so awesome in previous eps with the amount of tricks he had up his sleeve, and he goes out and uses such a useless trick. We finally get an archangel fight and its basically two guys trying to stab each other with a knife/sword. Michael vs Lucifer is supposed to destroy half the world, and this doesn't even destroy the room or the building. I was hoping for some sort of grand display of lightning or something, but nooooo........nothing at all. I know they might have a tight budget, but this was ridiculous

Only good thing about the episode was Lucifer taking those so called gods out like he was swatting flies.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 23, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I hated this episode so much. Kali can use blood to bound an Archangel? Thats BS. They are supposed to be on a whole other level. Gabriel is the master of pranks, and yet he just pulls a normal kage bunshin behind Lucifer. The guy was so awesome in previous eps with the amount of tricks he had up his sleeve, and he goes out and uses such a useless trick. We finally get an archangel fight and its basically two guys trying to stab each other with a knife/sword. Michael vs Lucifer is supposed to destroy half the world, *and this doesn't even destroy the room or the building. I was hoping for some sort of grand display of lightning or something, but nooooo........nothing at all.* I know they might have a tight budget, but this was ridiculous
> 
> Only good thing about the episode was Lucifer taking those so called gods out like he was swatting flies.



While I agree that a huge epic fight would have been....well epic, that just isn't the Trickster's style and wouldn't have been true to his character.  

I think the point we were suppose to take away from this was that Lucifier taught Gabriel all his ruses and that nothing Gabriel would have done could have changed the outcome.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

GAAAABRIEEEEEL!

CAME BACK


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I hated this episode so much. Kali can use blood to bound an Archangel? Thats BS. They are supposed to be on a whole other level.


She didn't.
Pagans are terribly self conceited, and severely overdraught. They are a shadow of what they're used to be, but think themselves biiiiiig.
Loki merely played along in order to get what he wanted from Kali


> Gabriel is the master of pranks, and yet he just pulls a normal kage bunshin behind Lucifer. The guy was so awesome in previous eps with the amount of tricks he had up his sleeve, and he goes out and uses such a useless trick.


Yeah. Then again, Lucifer is the one that taught him all of them. Anyway, he was probably under lots  of nerves or something, and simpler is better
If I'm too busy looking up to the sky for a nuke, who knows, you get stabbed in the back.


> We finally get an archangel fight and its basically two guys trying to stab each other with a knife/sword. Michael vs Lucifer is supposed to destroy half the world, and this doesn't even destroy the room or the building. I was hoping for some sort of grand display of lightning or something, but nooooo........nothing at all.


Look at it this way, we finally know what other thing than the Colt can kill Lucy.


> I know they might have a tight budget, but this was ridiculous


Sorry Bro. It is what it is.





> Only good thing about the episode was Lucifer taking those so called gods out like he was swatting flies.


I actually wanted more fight from them.
Making us believe they actually had a chance before all dying.
Specially from Baldur the Brave.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

I have mixed feeling about this episode. On one hand it had some great moments, on the other hand it was shit.

All of those gods were like fodder-level demons. Dean even killed one with nothing more than a hunk of wood or something. None of them had any powers, either, except Kali. They were all weak-ass mother-fuckers. "My only recourse is to... PUNCH YOU!!! WITH MY SUPER STRENGTH [that isn't that super]!!!!"

Not only that but they all got killed via plain physical force. Like they lived thousands and thousands of years and nevergot shanked? Fuck you.

Then Gabriel going out like that. How pathetic. The blood-binding thing Kali did to him was also pathetic. We're talking about a guy that can casually time travel, open worm holes, create alternate realities, and kill anything with a snap of his fingers getting caught by a little blood binding spell by a fodder-level piece of garbage whose best ability is a flamethrower.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

i think they displayed a few powers

-super strength (i'm guessing that's the guy with the elephant form, ganesh)
-super speed (hermes was invisible to the naked eye when moving around, at least to that of humans).
-weather manipulation 
-i'm guessing they could also materialize certain objects, unless hermes gathered everything around himself.

i'm guessing that since kali's flames were ineffective, such abilities would've proven useless against luci anyhow. 

well, at least they didn't have a supreme being like Shiva or Zeus and have them killed off like fodder. 

as for gabriel, he had the last laugh after all, so really he could win the war despite losing the battle.

edit:

on second thought, even odin was stomped, so...i guess supreme beings mean jackshit too? or maybe in SN odin isn't the supreme being.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2010)

Odin is supposed to be Zeus level.

I thought Dean used one of their various "kill anything" weapons on that guy, but I'll have to rewatch it. 

I was a bit disappointed by the blood binding on Gab, and the way he went out.  I guess he is the trickster not a fighter, but still.  Maybe all that other stuff is just useless against another reality warper.  Kinda like when Cyclops fights Havoc.  He can blow a mountain apart but they are forced into fisticuffs.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 23, 2010)

I enjoyed the episode despite how lame Gabriel's death was. Lucifer pawning all the pagans was fun to watch, but the greatest highlight of the episode for me was Gabriel's last message...in an angel porn flick, now THAT kept me roling on the floor for 10 minutes straight 

_Gabriel-I've brought your sausage my dear. 

Girl- Polish? 

Gabriel- No, Hungarian. _

RIP Gabe, you will always be the coolest archangel in the show


----------



## Gooba (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait, why didn't Gabe just go out and get the last 2 Rings himself?  Wouldn't it have been a lot easier than trying to kill Luci, and allow him to not kill his brother?  

Or did he not want to join in until Kali was threatened?  I thought his change of mind was before that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

good point, goobs, but i don't think gabriel wanted to have a direct hand in the defeat of his brother. it seemed like that he just wanted to give them the info they need, and leave the rest of it in their hands. and, i gather that he didn't really want to step in until he had to, and basically forfeited his life right then and there. at least that's what i'm guessing, going by his characterization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Odin is supposed to be Zeus level.
> 
> I thought Dean used one of their various "kill anything" weapons on that guy, but I'll have to rewatch it.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by the blood binding on Gab, and the way he went out. I guess he is the trickster not a fighter, but still. Maybe all that other stuff is just useless against another reality warper. Kinda like when Cyclops fights Havoc. He can blow a mountain apart but they are forced into fisticuffs.


 They only have one "kill anything" weapon and that's the Colt, which seems to have been retconned out again (for now). The knife only kills demons. What he killed that asian guy with looked like a stick or something. Like the generic wooden spike they tried to kill Gabriel with the first time.

I think that a black hole or 500 random Gabriels would've at least stalled Lucifer more than 1 singular clone would. 

I'm not sure which I'm more disappointed with so far: these pagan gods or the Four Horsemen. I'm leaning towards the gods; at least the horsemen get some decent abilities even if they are fodder-level easy defeats like War was--he didn't even have super strength.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They only have one "kill anything" weapon and that's the Colt, which seems to have been retconned out again (for now). The knife only kills demons. What he killed that asian guy with looked like a stick or something. Like the generic wooden spike they tried to kill Gabriel with the first time.


Exactly like that, which is why he was vulnerable to it.  I'm pretty sure it was a specific type of stake that was supposed to be able to kill beings like that.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 23, 2010)

does anyone remember what the show say happens to angels when they die? I take it to be different from the sunday school version.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Exactly like that, which is why he was vulnerable to it. I'm pretty sure it was a specific type of stake that was supposed to be able to kill beings like that.


 1) Where would he just randomly get that from? They weren't even allowed to leave the Hotel at that point.

2) That method is unique to the Trickster; each pagan god in the past has had a different method of death.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 1) Where would he just randomly get that from? They weren't even allowed to leave the Hotel at that point.


Super prepared I guess.


CrazyMoronX said:


> 2) That method is unique to the Trickster; each pagan god in the past has had a different method of death.


Yeah, unfortunately it's true that weaknesses in this show tend to get watered down the more they're used for convenience sake.  It's the same type of thing as how people were complaining last week that Dean was able to kill Zach without being an angel.  All I know is I doubt they would have had the god killed by the same type of weapon they tried to use on Gabriel (which was even shown in the recap before the episode) unless it was supposed to be something he was vulnerable to.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2010)

Wasn't the other pagan gods killed by stakes also IIRC, like the Christmas couple.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2010)

I know Gabriel ain't Michael. So the battle wouldn't result in half the planet being torched. But come on, he's still an Archangel. You'd expect to at least see that hotel end up in ashes after a battle between Archangels. So far the biggest mess left after a battle between the dicks with wings was when the brothers found Jimmy. Now that shit was a fuckin' mess.



Serp said:


> Wasn't the other pagan gods killed by stakes also IIRC, like the Christmas couple.



Yep.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

gabriel didn't seem like the type of guy to want to cause collateral damage. he wasn't fighting all out, that much was obvious. he was playing the martyr if you ask me. 



> does anyone remember what the show say  happens to angels when they die? I take it to be different from the  sunday school version.



their wings leave a marking on whatever surface they die upon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

They were killed by stakes fashioned out of some ancient tree or something. It's always a different method.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Wait, why didn't Gabe just go out and get the last 2 Rings himself?  Wouldn't it have been a lot easier than trying to kill Luci, and allow him to not kill his brother?
> 
> Or did he not want to join in until Kali was threatened?  I thought his change of mind was before that, but I could be wrong.



from his porn vid, i'm guessing he wanted to die.

i want to see more Micheal though

to much luci

if luci can find a back up vessel why can't Micheal


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 23, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> from his porn vid, i'm guessing he wanted to die.
> 
> i want to see more Micheal though
> 
> ...



I think he might use 3rd winchester bri as his plan B


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> I think he might use 3rd winchester bri as his plan B


oh right their bro was trapped in that room


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Oh yeah, that happened to Uriel as well.  Not sure why the angels who've died since then haven't seemed to leave those wing marks.


well it could be because Uriel was a Archangel.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 23, 2010)

Kinda bummed out with the death of Loki/Gabriel

The other pagan gods went down like dominoes,, that was a bit lame as well. 

What do we have 2-3 episodes to wrap up the rings this season?  Sounds like this storyline vs Lucifer will continue into next season as well.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 23, 2010)

That Chinese God was the kitchen God, so I guess it you can expect him to go out like a bitch  The others doesn't sounds very impressive either, like Baldur who is associated with light and love. The only one I'm disappointed with was Odin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> well it could be because Uriel was a Archangel.


 Urial was no archangel, he was under Cas in the hierarchy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

i like how the writers are developing lucifer. he seems like someone who's more misguided then anything else. he also seem very prideful and arrogant. which is why i believe what gabe said about him.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Urial was no archangel, he was under Cas in the hierarchy.



untill he wasn't anymore.


Hierarchies eneath the big 5 are mostly subjective


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

The angelic hierarchy seems to be pretty solid if you ask me. Zach was working his way up the hierarchy, and Uriel was obeying Castiel like his personal lap dog until he got higher orders.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do people care so much that *Lucifer* fodderized a bunch of gods?

It's Lucifer for crying out loud. Anything less and that would have been a disappointment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2010)

It wasn't that he killed them, it was that all they did was rush at him and try to punch him that was ridiculous. 

I think more than anything this was supposed to be hype him up since he's in an inferior vessel. We're supposed to be left imaging what he'd be like at full power. I'm just left imagining why Odin didn't do anything but lay down and die.


----------



## ez (Apr 23, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Why do people care so much that *Lucifer* fodderized a bunch of gods?
> 
> It's Lucifer for crying out loud. Anything less and that would have been a disappointment.



but the gods were so sparky...


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 23, 2010)

Lucifer is the tool of a God.

Those were Gods. 

Should never have mixed imo, bad form supernatural, bad form.


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2010)

You guys must realise Supernatural is made by a relatively small network so the budget is going to be small, you really think if they was a bigger budget those angels and gods will only use fisticuffs? Heck no we would be seeing angels throwing lightning and shit. 

Like i always said, CW should stop the piece of shit called Smallville and send over the budget to Supernatural


----------



## Alucard (Apr 23, 2010)

i find it weird and confusing when Kali saying there are billions of (gods)...and also the fact they were on earth first and then forfeited it... What are they? Aliens? i mean if those (gods) where here before angels..then does that mean humans have been created many times too? I feel disappointed that they did not had a fighting chance against him... Heh. maybe they needed Zeus to RELEASE THE KRAKEN to defeat Lucifer lol.
I bet the (anti-Christ) kid had a better chance against luci than these gods...


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2010)

Christians have only existed since 2k years ago as opposed to Hinduism which is seen as the oldest religion the world so their deities existed first before christian deities


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 23, 2010)

Kali deserved to be owned for being a hipocryt, talking about how westerners killed in the name of their god while she and the others were eating innocent people, im glad Dean called them out.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 23, 2010)

All I'm saying is that the *show*--not any outside religion or mytho--is setting up Lucifer as the grand daddy.

So anything with any other being supposedly being anywhere near a challenge but the other one the show is setting up to be his challenge--Michael--would seem nonsensical. 

So why are we so dumbfounded?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 23, 2010)

^i'm not luci pwning makes sense.


lol giving any other circumstances dean would slit their throats.

i don't know how...but he sounds very convincing.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 24, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> All I'm saying is that the *show*--not any outside religion or mytho--is setting up Lucifer as the grand daddy.
> 
> So anything with any other being supposedly being anywhere near a challenge but the other one the show is setting up to be his challenge--Michael--would seem nonsensical.
> 
> So why are we so dumbfounded?



I do believe he should have defeated the lot of them, all things considered, but that it was ridiculous having them go down so easily. Not simply because I feel like it's disrespectful towards other belief systems -- hell, we've already got chauvinism and racism down, might as well add Judeo-Christian supremacy -- but because it was completely unnecessary to add a bunch of foreign gods just to watch Lucifer destroy them. I have no respect for stories that use up characters just for shock value or to show how powerful another is, and that's what this felt like.

Also, adding a bunch of pagan gods and all the mythological problems associated with them at this late date for such an idiotic reason and nothing more is a lazy and foolish move.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Apr 24, 2010)

Lucifer was looking pretty damn human. Find it interesting that Lucifer is the most human angel in the series, and was also God's favorite, made me think if he made man out of the likeness of Lucifer.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the fact that they added the pagan gods. They seemed really powerful at first. The Mercury dude was standing right in front of Dean and took his blood without him noticing. Ganesh could turn into an Elephant. The main issue was the time to actually use their powers came, they acted like a bunch of thugs and used their fists. Only Kali actually ended up using her powers. I didn't mind that her powers were ineffective......I actually liked that part. There are many ways to work around the budget problems. For instance, they could have put Ganesh and Lucy in a room and we hear some elephant noises and Lucy walks out with blood all over him. Atleast give some indication they were actually worthy of the titles of gods.

BTW, what religion was the World Turtle based on. He was awesome


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

wonder if god will change his mind and help out the brothers. wonder if jesus will appear in this or the next season as well.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2010)

Although I agree with the comments saying that Lucifer handling every God as effortlessly as he did was bad... This isn't the first time we have seen pagan gods appearing so much less than gods. Earlier in two MOTW episode.. One with the Mayan gods and earlier with Paris Hilton(fucks sake why did you do that....) So going by the previous example of pagan gods in this universe I can't criticize it that much... I chose to view them as lesser deities, problem solved...

Still I dont think show is good at this sort of thing, already filled with a number of inconsistencies from season 1 and 2, but I may be wrong.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 24, 2010)

Lucifer kicked all kinds of ass this episode. Odin went down like a bitch though.

Oh well.


----------



## Raviene (Apr 24, 2010)

am i the only one who got this thinking from this episode that these so called divine beings or gods were just an idea created by men?

think about what Kali said...*"We were here first"* ?? or the Chinese dude saying *"I'm older than you"* to Odin and finally Luci's statement *"You gave this planet to us"* (or something like that)

...by all these statements it seems like its men that gives powers to these beings w/c would technically mean that human race is older than any of these gods/angels/pagans whatever 


but anyway ...its a lame but at the same time still kickass episode (im torn)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone who was surprised with how easily Lucifer killed them wasn't paying attention up until now.

Pretty much the entire series up until this point has been hyping him up as the supreme threat in existence.

Remember the episode where Dean went to the future?  Lucifer had conquered the world and NOTHING was able to stand in his way since Michael is the only one strong enough to face him.

Then there is the episode where they shot him with the colt, he flat out states "there are only 5 things in all of creation that gun can't kill and I just happen to be one of them".  There are 4 archangels in the show and god, that alone hypes Lucifer beyond any other gods or spirits the brothers could ever encounter.

As for portraying other religions badly, its not exactly like Christianity has been portrayed in a positive light.  God doesn't give a darn, Jesus doesn't exist, all the angels are assholes.  Hell the only angel portrayed as a decent person is Castiel and he's not even a real angel in the bible.

Granted _visually_ I would have liked to have seen them all put up a fight like Kali, but I'm guessing they probably ran low on budget and are saving money for the finale.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 24, 2010)

Wait so the Supreme Being of the Supernatural verse didn’t create the planet? And God's like Kali are older than Lucifer and co who are supposed to have been around since creation itself happened. Also in regards to power fights all I have to say is Charmed nuff said.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 24, 2010)

Charmed had some truly fantastic fights.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Apr 24, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Wait so the Supreme Being of the Supernatural verse didn’t create the planet? And God's like Kali are older than Lucifer and co who are supposed to have been around since creation itself happened.* Also in regards to power fights all I have to say is Charmed nuff said.


That was never said. The show implied that God did create absolutly everything, the episode pretty much said that eventhough angels and God are supposed to be older than everything, *the believe* in those entities came AFTER the believe in the "gods" of old time. Also, the "gods" in supernatural are only gods in name only; remember the Paris Hilton god and the old couple gods? They were just supernatural creatures who ended up being worshipped by humans for their powers, not real superpowerful gods like in God of War or DC.


----------



## chrisb500 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wonder if the ring plan will succeed or if they will just end up saying yes


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

how are they going to trick Lucifer back into his cave if they get the rings


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 24, 2010)

^Papa Winchester comes back and distracts him, while they cast the incantation/whatever that will imprison him....



Nae'blis said:


> Charmed had some truly fantastic fights.



Heh, I used to watch that show as a kid sometimes when it aired. I haven't seen a lot though. There was one lulzy episode that comes mind, where the witches become goddesses for a brief period. 

I remember a conflict against some archenemy(some prominent demo in that verse) of the witches, that was quite engaging. Anyway I agree with the fights, they were good..


----------



## hehey (Apr 24, 2010)

It was so cool when they showed that Gabriel was Loki (it fits).... and then he died.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 24, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> how are they going to trick Lucifer back into his cave if they get the rings



Gabriel said he doesn't know he can be put back in, so its not like he will be hesitant to go in.

All they really need to do is put Sam in there and Lucifer will go in willingly to get him, then they just need to close it on him.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 25, 2010)

lol Matt Frewer as pestilance, they should've cast him as something thats gonna last more than an episode, love that guy.



Tempproxy said:


> Wait so the Supreme Being of the Supernatural verse didn’t create the planet?


Nowhere in the episode does it say anything about this or luci's age.

All kali said is that christianity was way younger than the pagan gods' religions.

Because nobody was worshipping God before year 0 =/= he didn't exist at all.

Also, judging by the shittyness/fodderness of the pagan gods, I wouldn't take anything they said too seriously. Hell, horsemen have put up a better fight.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

i like the ending with gabriel the message in the porn movie. it was really funny.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Because nobody was worshipping God before year 0 =/= he didn't exist at all.


At least one group was...


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 25, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> That was never said. The show implied that God did create absolutly everything, the episode pretty much said that eventhough angels and God are supposed to be older than everything, *the believe* in those entities came AFTER the believe in the "gods" of old time. Also, the "gods" in supernatural are only gods in name only; remember the Paris Hilton god and the old couple gods? They were just supernatural creatures who ended up being worshipped by humans for their powers, not real superpowerful gods like in God of War or DC.



Kali and the rest of the Pagan God's claimed they came first, a fact that was later reaffirmed by Lucifer. It was heavily implied that the planet was already there prior to the angels turning up and taking over shit. Also Lucifer and Balders conversation suggests the planet was already there prior to angels taking over.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 25, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> lol Matt Frewer as pestilance, they should've cast him as something thats gonna last more than an episode, love that guy.
> 
> 
> *Nowhere in the episode does it say anything about this or luci's age.
> ...



Fair enough Luci age is ambiguous but we know for a fact that Kali and all the other Pagan's had claim to the planet first and the Angels came after take from that what you will.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 25, 2010)

This is how I see it.
God creates angels
God creates planet
God creates life on planet (including pagan gods)
Angels do not interfere with planet and stay in heaven
Pagan gods rule planet
Lucifer pisses off God and come to planet
Michael defeats Lucifer and locks him away on planet
Lucifer breaks out and messes up planet
Pagan gods pissed and say they were there first
Lucifer kills them


----------



## Sin (Apr 25, 2010)

To be fair, we didn't see how most of the pagan gods died (for example, we see Odin on the ground as Lucifer walks over him). 

It was obviously meant to hype Lucy, and we got a warning from Gabriel beforehand too "He will turn them into fingerpaint" (which is exactly what he did).

I'm sure if the fights had been longer they would have had a chance to use their powers (like Kali - Lucifer waited and she got to use her powers), but Lucifer was in "insta-kill to get to the brothers" mode, so it's likely he was stopping them from doing so (remember, Balder said "We can't" when Dean asked them to sap them out of there).

Lucifer might have been blocking their true forms/powers in order to kill them quickly so they had to resort to the basics.

With all that said, the real reason most likely dealt with budget concerns, but there's enough circumstantial evidence to get a reasonable "in-show" explanation.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> This is how I see it.
> God creates angels
> God creates planet
> God creates life on planet (including pagan gods)
> ...



The End! 


loved the episode to bits


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 25, 2010)

Too bad they killed Gabriel  I loved him.

I really love the way those wings appear when an angel dies though


----------



## Raviene (Apr 25, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Too bad they killed Gabriel  I loved him.
> 
> I really love the way those wings appear when an angel dies though



one problem though as was mentioned earlier... if Zach had 6 wings why the hell did Gabe only had 2....  that shit don't make no sense  

but i may have just been taking things way too literally


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 25, 2010)

Raviene said:


> one problem though as was mentioned earlier... if Zach had 6 wings why the hell did Gabe only had 2....  that shit don't make no sense
> 
> but i may have just been taking things way too literally



but we only saw 2 wings when zach died...


----------



## John (Apr 25, 2010)

This episode should put an end to one of the complaints I've heard concerning why other gods don't join the war. They couldn't do shit.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> This is how I see it.
> God creates angels
> God creates planet
> God creates life on planet (including pagan gods)
> ...



Exactly, not that hard to get really.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 25, 2010)

Man, Gabriel was one of my favorites! I'll miss him. 

I think what Lucifer did to those Pagan gods is ironic. They were pissed that the angels can just do whatever they want, but that's what they've been doing to humans for thousands of years. How does it feel, punks?!

Say, I've been wondering, why didn't Dean just let Michael take his body and kill Lucifer while he's in his current vessel? Y'know, that way he won't have to kill Sam.


----------



## Kira-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> but we only saw 2 wings when zach died...


I don't think they showed any wing marks when he died.


----------



## Sin (Apr 25, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Man, Gabriel was one of my favorites! I'll miss him.
> 
> I think what Lucifer did to those Pagan gods is ironic. They were pissed that the angels can just do whatever they want, but that's what they've been doing to humans for thousands of years. How does it feel, punks?!
> 
> Say, I've been wondering, why didn't Dean just let Michael take his body and kill Lucifer while he's in his current vessel? Y'know, that way he won't have to kill Sam.


 Did you miss the last few weeks?

If Dean says yes to Micheal, a shitton of people die. The brothers want to avoid the apocalypse altogether.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> Did you miss the last few weeks?
> 
> If Dean says yes to Micheal, a shitton of people die. The brothers want to avoid the apocalypse altogether.


 
True, but Dean also doesn't want Sam to die. Aside from that, Lucifer isn't in his true vessel, he's in a body that's being burned out; he might be weaker.


----------



## Sin (Apr 25, 2010)

They literally addressed this scenario the last few weeks. Rewatch the last few eps, should answer your question.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> Did you miss the last few weeks?
> 
> If Dean says yes to Micheal, *a shitton of people die*. The brothers want to avoid the apocalypse altogether.





UltimateDeadpool said:


> True, but Dean also doesn't want Sam to die. Aside from that, Lucifer isn't in his true vessel, he's in a body that's being burned out; he might be weaker.





Sin said:


> They literally addressed this scenario the last few weeks. Rewatch the last few eps, should answer your question.


I'll bet you both 20 bison dollars that the final battle with Lucifer will devolve into a fist fight. 

Honestly even if it was  Lucifer vs Michael at this stage, it would most likely be a fucking fistfight.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok i need a little help

I have the last three episodes recorded but i missed the two after the cupid one

any idea where i can DL them?


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I'll bet you both 20 bison dollars that the final battle with Lucifer will devolve into a fist fight.



And I'm just betting that they'll lock him back in his prison and there won't be a final battle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2010)

i really don't get the point of doing the same thing over again.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 25, 2010)

If Lucifer gets trapped in there again, how is he going to get out. Who makes the seals? Lilith is already dead, so does that mean if he gets locked up, he can never get out again, or will there be new seals created?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 26, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> And I'm just betting that they'll lock him back in his prison and there won't be a final battle.


omg  

Dun do this to me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> If Lucifer gets trapped in there again, how is he going to get out. Who makes the seals? Lilith is already dead, so does that mean if he gets locked up, he can never get out again, or will there be new seals created?


 Quiet! Don't bring up such plot holes. 

Obviously new seals will magically be created and Lucifer will be swept under the rug.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Quiet! Don't bring up such plot holes.
> 
> Obviously new seals will magically be created and Lucifer will be swept under the rug.



Here's another plot hole :ho

When Raphael told Cas that god was dead, Cas asked then how was he resurrected. Raphael said Lucifer could have resurrected him, since it would benefit him in having rouge angels around. If Lucifer has the power to resurrect dead angels, the other Arch's should be able to do so as well. Can't they keep going after Lucifer and if one dies, the others resurrect him should he fall. Even if Michael goes to fight Lucy and dies, Raphael resurrects him and Michael goes to fight him again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe they can only resurrect weaker angels like Cas? That's not really a plot hole, it's just not explained very well.  It'd take god-level to rez an archangel.

I think Gabriel was fully capable of killing Lucifer, he just didn't want to do it. The same could be said about Raphael. They can fight him, especially in his weak vessel, but want Michael to do it in order to fulfill the prophecy/destiny.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2010)

Geez, how have I missed this thread? I'm a huge fan, never missed an episode. Been watching since before both brothers started using "Dark Knight"-like gravely voices.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Caelus said:


> Geez, how have I missed this thread? I'm a huge fan, never missed an episode. Been watching since before both brothers started using "Dark Knight"-like gravely voices.


 I know Cas is a major offender of this (seems like he's getting worse as the series goes on), but Sam never has that I can remember. Dean a little bit, but not that much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 26, 2010)

people confuses "manly voices" with "dark knight growls" to much


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 26, 2010)

i lol at confusing sam with anything remotely manly.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 26, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> This is how I see it.
> God creates angels
> God creates planet
> God creates life on planet (including pagan gods)
> ...



Could be although I was hoping for something more exciting than that in the Supernatural verse.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Could be although I was hoping for something more exciting than that in the Supernatural verse.



Like what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Like an epic royal rumble between pagan gods and Lucifer, I imagine. Complete with wicked special effects.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like an epic royal rumble between pagan gods and Lucifer, I imagine. Complete with wicked special effects.



In order to give something like that justice it would have to have like an entire episode dedicated to it which frankly I'd rather they not waste the time on that.

For most of their deaths we didn't see the whole encounter, just the end.  So its entirely possible they were hitting him with power like Kali did and it had a similar effect.

Like I said the way the series has been hyping up Lucifer it would have been disappointing to see anything other than him just laying waste to them like he did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

He could've at least done it with some supernatural angelic godblast power or something. He just used physical force. It was despicable.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In order to give something like that justice it would have to have like an entire episode dedicated to it which frankly I'd rather they not waste the time on that.
> 
> For most of their deaths we didn't see the whole encounter, just the end.  So its entirely possible they were hitting him with power like Kali did and it had a similar effect.
> 
> Like I said the way the series has been hyping up Lucifer it would have been disappointing to see anything other than him just laying waste to them like he did.



Not really, as long as they ultimately didn't stand a chance. At least, not for me. I really didn't need any more proof of how awesome Lucifer was, so it just struck me as unnecessary. 

Granted, I am _significantly_ angrier about Gabriel now. Pagan gods mentioned once are one thing; pagan gods turned archangels with all the hype that entails should be a bit different.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2010)

One big question. Why don't they just put a GPS on Dean's car or something? They always use the same car.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Angels aren't smart enough to use GPS. They can barely use cell phones.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could've at least done it with some supernatural angelic godblast power or something. He just used physical force. It was despicable.



I guess, though considering we've seen several gods killed by physical acts like beheading and staking I'm not surprised.  Considering he is burning through his current vessel I'd imagine he is trying to conserve as much energy as possible



Rhaella said:


> Not really, as long as they ultimately didn't stand a chance. At least, not for me. I really didn't need any more proof of how awesome Lucifer was, so it just struck me as unnecessary.
> 
> Granted, I am significantly angrier about Gabriel now. Pagan gods mentioned once are one thing; pagan gods turned archangels with all the hype that entails should be a bit different.



I don't think the episode was to show how awesome Lucifer is (otherwise they _would_ have had him firing off god blasts and being much more flashy).  I think it was more to explain why the pagan gods aren't doing anything to stop the angels, they can't.

Why does Loki turning out to be an archangel angry?  It's not like they said the pagan gods didn't exist, the room was full of them include one from the same religion as Loki (Odin).



King Lloyd said:


> One big question. Why don't they just put a GPS on Dean's car or something? They always use the same car.



I doubt any of the angels really use technology much, Castiel is proof of that.  I think the better question is why don't they just wait at Bobby's for them to show up?  That's the one location in the country they frequent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I suppose there's no point crying over it. You could be right about conserving his energy and pagan gods are weak-as-hell in this show. Still, we better get some satisfying fight somewhere along the line.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why does Loki turning out to be an archangel angry?  It's not like they said the pagan gods didn't exist, the room was full of them include one from the same religion as Loki (Odin).



Ahh, sorry. That was a bit vague on my part. I love the Gabriel twist; I'm angry at how easily Lucifer took _him_ down also. Stop killing my favourites, SPN. Cas is next. Michael might be the only one who can defeat Lucifer, but the archangels in general have been hyped enough that Gabriel should've put up a much better fight.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I doubt any of the angels really use technology much, Castiel is proof of that.  I think the better question is why don't they just wait at Bobby's for them to show up?  That's the one location in the country they frequent.



Have they actually been to Bobby's? Cas, Uriel and Anna were the only angels to actually go to Bobby's, and two of those angels are dead. How much do they actually know about him. The only time I think when Bobby's place was compromised is when Adam was kidnapped. I don't know if they know of his importance to the brothers and that that is their kind of base of operations


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose there's no point crying over it. You could be right about conserving his energy and pagan gods are weak-as-hell in this show. Still, we better get some satisfying fight somewhere along the line.



Yeah I'm totally with you there.  I'm hoping they fail to get him back into the box and we get an epic Lucifer vs Micheal fight.



Rhaella said:


> Ahh, sorry. That was a bit vague on my part. I love the Gabriel twist; I'm angry at how easily Lucifer took him down also. Stop killing my favourites, SPN. Cas is next. Michael might be the only one who can defeat Lucifer, but the archangels in general have been hyped enough that Gabriel should've put up a much better fight.



Yeah, Gabriel has been one of my favorites since the episode he first appeared as the trickster, I got a bit teary eyed when Lucifer stabbed him.

As for putting up more of a fight he was fighting the way that he fought.  Think about every time he encounter the Winchesters, every time they attacked him they were attacking a fake.

It was how he fought, he tried to fake Lucifer out because he knew in a direct fight he wouldn't stand a chance.  Lucifer in Michael are generally portrayed in lore as being in a league of their own with Michael being just a bit more powerful, but none of the other angels generally compare.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> Have they actually been to Bobby's? Cas, Uriel and Anna were the only angels to actually go to Bobby's, and two of those angels are dead. How much do they actually know about him. The only time I think when Bobby's place was compromised is when Adam was kidnapped. I don't know if they know of his importance to the brothers and that that is their kind of base of operations



Zachariah knew about Bobby being stabbed, so they obviously know about Bobby.  Add to that that Cas never carved symbols into Bobby's ribs to hide him from the angels so it wouldn't be too hard to keep tabs on him.

Hell they could put a low level soldier angel on the house to just sit there on the off chance they make contact with Bobby.  All of the wards in Bobby's house keep out evil, they won't work on angels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Angels don't even have NF-level intelligence.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, Gabriel has been one of my favorites since the episode he first appeared as the trickster, I got a bit teary eyed when Lucifer stabbed him.
> 
> As for putting up more of a fight he was fighting the way that he fought.  Think about every time he encounter the Winchesters, every time they attacked him they were attacking a fake.
> 
> It was how he fought, he tried to fake Lucifer out because he knew in a direct fight he wouldn't stand a chance.  Lucifer in Michael are generally portrayed in lore as being in a league of their own with Michael being just a bit more powerful, but none of the other angels generally compare.



Yes, but it was a very poor showing of the way he fights. Even with Sam and Dean, he's been known to put up tricks within tricks within tricks. They should've at least had him play up the illusionist to the extreme. Especially if he really did learn that from Lucifer.

Complaining about it now is pointless, of course, but bitterfan is bitter.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Yes, but it was a very poor showing of the way he fights. Even with Sam and Dean, he's been known to put up tricks within tricks within tricks. *They should've at least had him play up the illusionist to the extreme. Especially if he really did learn that from Lucifer.*



If he learned it from Lucifer I doubt it would have gone much differently, Lucifer would have likely seen through every illusion instantly.



Rhaella said:


> Complaining about it now is pointless, of course, but bitterfan is bitter.



Indeed, whats done is done.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 26, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I'll bet you both 20 bison dollars that the final battle with Lucifer will devolve into a fist fight.
> 
> Honestly even if it was Lucifer vs Michael at this stage, it would most likely be a fucking fistfight.


 
I've thought of that. The series doesn't have the budget for a DBZ-level fight, which is probably why Gabriel and Lucifer's fight was kinda anti-climatic considering them both being Archangels. 



Rhaella said:


> And I'm just betting that they'll lock him back in his prison and there won't be a final battle.


 
That seems to be the new plan, which is the answer they were looking for but is a let-down to the fans, lol. But we should all know their battle that's supposedly going to rip the Earth asunder would never be seen. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Quiet! Don't bring up such plot holes.
> 
> Obviously new seals will magically be created and Lucifer will be swept under the rug.


 
Yup, everything will be wrapped up in a nice little bow, with the details of which being in the form of an off-hand comment or vague description, if any at all. 


Tsukiyomi said:


> Why does Loki turning out to be an archangel angry? It's not like they said the pagan gods didn't exist, the room was full of them include one from the same religion as Loki (Odin).


 
Baldur is a Norse god too, remember.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If he learned it from Lucifer I doubt it would have gone much differently, Lucifer would have likely seen through every illusion instantly.



Possibly, assuming he hadn't picked up any new tricks in the intervening years (which he apparently _didn't_), but at least a second or third fake-out would have been better. Hell, maybe the whole thing was just an elaborate suicide because he really couldn't watch his brothers kill each other. ...which I think I like enough to go with, actually.




*Spoiler*: __ 



    Dearest Fans of SN,

    **WARNING** Spoilers are a-comin', so if you watch the show and are behind in episodes, close this window now.

    We'll wait...

    It's the little button with the "x" in the corner of the page...

    There you go.


    Now, for those of you still here, hello. Sorry for the pre-episode radio silence, but I didn't want to slip up and ruin it for anyone. But now the cat is out of the bag, so I'm free to speak up. I can't tell you how amazing this "Supernatural" experience has been for me. As an actor, I've always worked in a vacuum. I do my work, watch it if I can, then move on to the next thing. Rarely am I privy to the reactions of the show's audience. And that's how it has been for me for years and years. So you can imagine my surprise when I began to realize that my brief appearances on "Supernatural" were getting such positive reactions from fans. When I was first invited to appear at a convention, I said no. It didn't make any sense to me that anyone would want to meet me based on only a few appearances on a show. When I finally did go to one (shout out to Chicago!), I was blown away. The enthusiasm you, the fans, display at those events is contagious and has made every convention I've gone to an absolute blast. After a while, I started this Facebook Fan Page, kind of as a lark, to see who - if anyone - would sign up. Now, barely a year later, I've got about 2,000 of you that I get to interact with and hear from regularly - and let me tell you, that is AMAZING! Thank you so much for being here. YOU are the ones who have kept me on the show this long. YOU are the ones who have gotten me invited to conventions. There's an old saying, "If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?" Well, actors face the same dilemma - If an actor performs, but no one watches or cares, then why do it? For the past four seasons of "Supernatural", you people have been my reason why. I am consistently astounded by the support and kind words I get from so many of you on this page. I genuinely appreciate every post, every compliment, every uploaded photo, every handmade work of art, every carefully edited video... I see them all. If I neglected to comment on something specifically, I sincerely apologize, but I can assure you that I look at and love everything that is posted on my page.

    I know many of you were sorry to see my character get killed off. I was, too. When I got the script, I was crushed. Sure, it was another great episode in which I got some great stuff to do, but it also meant the end of my run, and that was a real disappointment. But really, it is hard to complain. I was only supposed to do one episode back in Season 2, yet it's now season 5 and I'm still here - or at least I was. That's pretty good. And what has made it even better is to have had all of you along for the ride with me. The reactions to Gabriel's death have been incredibly flattering. Someone on my page even posted a petition to save my character and bring him back to the show (StarkExpo 2010). It is that kind of response that has made this experience so special for me, because if you're sorry to see my character go, that means you were glad to have him around in the first place - and that is the highest compliment an actor can ever get.

    I've said it before and I'll say it again - working on "Supernatural" has been one of the highlights of my professional career. I am truly indebted to each and every one of you who have embraced my character and enabled me to come back to the show repeatedly to play - without question - the most fun character I've ever had the good fortune to play.

    This is the longest message of all time. Sorry about that. I just wanted to be sure I said my proper thanks and goodbyes. I will still be here on this page and will always be thrilled to hear from any and all of you. And of course I will keep you updated about my future projects.

    Enjoy the rest of the SN season. And remember, just because I'm gone doesn't mean you should stop giving Misha underwear. We don't want him to forget about me, do we?

    Thanks again for making my time on "Supernatural" one helluva sweet ride.

    Toodles for now.

    Sincerely,
    Richard Speight, Jr.



source: 




Crushed, I say. Crushed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Baldur is a Norse god too, remember.



Ah yes, how could I have forgotten Baldur.



Rhaella said:


> Possibly, assuming he hadn't picked up any new tricks in the intervening years (which he apparently _didn't_), but at least a second or third fake-out would have been better. Hell, maybe the whole thing was just an elaborate suicide because he really couldn't watch his brothers kill each other.



Possibly, though I'm not sure what Gabriel could have learned that would have allowed him to defeat Lucifer.  Lucifers power is way beyond Gabriels.  I agree I visually would have like to have seen more but really I think he went for a single fake out since it was the fastest way to attack Lucifer and he wanted to exploit any slight moment of deception that worked on Lucifer.

We still don't know how angels perceive each other.   They seem capable of recognizing each other regardless of what vessel they are in  and again Lucifer and Michael are in a league of their own so its possible _any_ number or type of illusions would be useless on Lucifer since he wouldn't perceive that as the real Gabriel.

All just speculation of course but that would make sense to me.



Rhaella said:


> Crushed, I say. Crushed.



I'm holding out hope God or Michael will resurrect him when all is said and done, he's just such an awesome character to let him go to waste.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ah yes, how could I have forgotten Baldur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's a valid point, though... if any illusions whatsoever would've been useless, Gabe should've known as much and tried something a bit different. Play the whole fake archangel sword again, if nothing else. I don't want victory, just a more even showing, dammit.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm holding out hope God or Michael will resurrect him when all is said and done, he's just such an awesome character to let him go to waste.



Yes. Well, God more than Michael, probably, as I wonder if Michael has the power to resurrect another archangel. Alternatively, I still haven't fully given up hope that even this wasn't yet another faked death and all he was really doing was buying time (and maybe giving himself another excuse to disappear).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> No, it's a valid point, though... if any illusions whatsoever would've been useless, Gabe should've known as much and tried something a bit different. Play the whole fake archangel sword again, if nothing else. I don't want victory, just a more even showing, dammit.



I agree, more of a showing would have been awesome.



Rhaella said:


> Yes. Well, God more than Michael, probably, as I wonder if Michael has the power to resurrect another archangel. Alternatively, I still haven't fully given up hope that even this wasn't yet another faked death and all he was really doing was buying time (and maybe giving himself another excuse to disappear).



Well Michael is the viceroy of heaven so I wouldn't be at all surprised if he had the power to resurrect a fallen archangel.  Next to God he is the most powerful being in existence.

Doesn't really matter though, we're both hoping for the same thing which is a return of Gabriel.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 26, 2010)

Not arguing with you at all anymore, hon. I simply get loquacious when mourning a character.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Not arguing with you at all anymore, hon. I simply get loquacious when mourning a character.



Not arguing with you either, like I said we're in agreement 

Just discussing possibilities.  My big hope for his return is a resurrection from Michael or God since Lucifer would have likely seen through an illusionary death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Trickster will be back. He's the Trickster, he can't die.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not liking this whole ring idea. A final showdown would have been better but I guess that would not mesh well with the whole idea of this entire season.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm not liking this whole ring idea. A final showdown would have been better but I guess that would not mesh well with the whole idea of this entire season.



I'm wondering if it was that the budget fell short or they couldn't come up with a way to have the final showdown and still have a sixth season.

Though its also entirely possible they'll fail to get him back in the cage and this is all just a reason to force confrontations with Pestilence and Death.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it's willy that they've been trying to defeat the devil and now it might be so anti-climactic to just end up where they started at the start of season 4.

I missy Gaby! He was my favourite angel so far, I always expected him to be differently portrayed, but I like him better this way.

I don't see how they could bring him back though... he dead.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could've at least done it with some supernatural angelic godblast power or something. He just used physical force. It was despicable.



Baron Samedi doesn't really have godblasts. Neither does Ganeish. Certainly neither does the chinese kitchen God.
Odin seemed like he got mindfucked, but baldur and him should have pull out spear and sword and be properly beaten by satan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2010)

soo rumor has it one of the good guys are going to die in the season finale.

it can only be cast or bobby, and if it's cast i quit,can't say i'll miss bobby though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Baron Samedi doesn't really have godblasts. Neither does Ganeish. Certainly neither does the chinese kitchen God.
> Odin seemed like he got mindfucked, but baldur and him should have pull out spear and sword and be properly beaten by satan.


 What do those lames have, anyway? Punching skills? 


~Gesy~ said:


> soo rumor has it one of the good guys are going to die in the season finale.
> 
> it can only be cast or bobby, and if it's cast i quit,can't say i'll miss bobby though.


Bobb is too cool to die. But it's always the cool ones. 

I'd rather see Castiel die, but he'll more than likely just go back to being an angel after god makes his big appearance as a "good guy".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> I don't see how they could bring him back though... he dead.



Castiel was killed by Raphael but he came back.  So I don't see why Gabriel couldn't also be brought back.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 28, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> soo rumor has it one of the good guys are going to die in the season finale.



Please be Bobby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Castiel was killed by Raphael but he came back. So I don't see why Gabriel couldn't also be brought back.


 I see three possible reasons:

1. Plot
2. Archangels are specialer than Castiel and thus cannot be brought back
3. Smiting =/= getting killed by an angel sword


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I see three possible reasons:
> 
> 1. Plot



That reason can be used for anything.



CrazyMoronX said:


> 2. Archangels are specialer than Castiel and thus cannot be brought back



Considering it was God who brought back Castiel I would imagine it would be well within the realm of his power to bring back an archangel if its not within the power of someone like Michael.



CrazyMoronX said:


> 3. Smiting =/= getting killed by an angel sword



Castiel said he was dead, I'm not sure how exactly death from the sword would have been any different.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe god's ability isn't enough to restore archangels. This isn't the all-powerful, all-knowing God we're talking about here, it's some guy that is chillin' on earth and doesn't give a care. 

And perhaps the sword seals their existence away or something, I don't know.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe god's ability isn't enough to restore archangels. This isn't the all-powerful, all-knowing God we're talking about here, it's some guy that is chillin' on earth and doesn't give a care.
> 
> And perhaps the sword seals their existence away or something, I don't know.



Why exactly does him not caring mean he isn't all powerful?

And what sense would it make for him to be able to create archangels from nothingness but he can't bring them back when they've been killed?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure God could bring him back, but he seems to have set his God-foot down with "I put them on the plane and brought Cas back, I'm done."


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

If the rumor someone is going to die, it will prob be Bobby.  He's become pretty useless at this point and is more of a distraction for the boys then he is help.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why exactly does him not caring mean he isn't all powerful?
> 
> And what sense would it make for him to be able to create archangels from nothingness but he can't bring them back when they've been killed?


What I mean is, the Biblical God is all-known, all-powerful, and supposed to be all-caring, too. He's supposed to be a forgiving and loving entity that never changes, meaning he wouldn't just one day stop caring.

Since Supernatural's god isn't, then it's not safe to assume he's all-powerful or all-knowing, either. Biblical angels are a lot different from Supernatural ones, too. 

I imagine there are some limits to his power in the show, and raising up archangles could be one of them. I'm not saying it is or isn't, I'm just playing Devil's Advocate. I'd love to see Gabriel resurrected.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I mean is, the Biblical God is all-known, all-powerful, and supposed to be all-caring, too. He's supposed to be a forgiving and loving entity that never changes, meaning he wouldn't just one day stop caring.


 
Remember what Castiel said in the episode with the anti-christ?  "Your bible gets more wrong than it gets right", so we can't really use the biblical portrayal of gods personality as solid.  His power on the other hand is an entirely different matter since he still has one supreme feat under his belt, the creation of the universe.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Since Supernatural's god isn't, then it's not safe to assume he's all-powerful or all-knowing, either. Biblical angels are a lot different from Supernatural ones, too.


 
Thus far he seems pretty all knowing, like Joshua said "he knows already, everything you want to tell him and everything the angels are doing".

As far as power is concerned I don't see how he could create all of existence from nothingness and _not_ be all powerful, thats a pretty amazing feat of power.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I imagine there are some limits to his power in the show, and raising up archangles could be one of them. I'm not saying it is or isn't, I'm just playing Devil's Advocate. I'd love to see Gabriel resurrected.



Again though what sense does it make to be able to create an archangel from scratch but not be able to bring them back to life?  It would seem to me the latter requires far less work and power.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 28, 2010)

To play with themes from other stories... perhaps there are some feats that can only be accomplished once. I don't _think_ that the SPN God would have put enough of his power into the creation of the archangels, let alone the universe (if he _was_ the creator), to not be able to remake one again later, but I imagine it's at least a possibility. Hell, maybe he's inactive these days because he doesn't want to let on to just how much he's used up his demiurgic power. 

That said, I still think the raising of Castiel shows he should be able to. Which doesn't mean he'd actually want to, of course. Hell, after the whole Lucifer/Michael mess, he could just be sick of archangels in general.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> To play with themes from other stories... perhaps there are some feats that can only be accomplished once. I don't _think_ that the SPN God would have put enough of his power into the creation of the archangels, let alone the universe (if he _was_ the creator), to not be able to remake one again later, but I imagine it's at least a possibility. Hell, maybe he's inactive these days because he doesn't want to let on to just how much he's used up his demiurgic power.
> 
> That said, I still think the raising of Castiel shows he should be able to. Which doesn't mean he'd actually want to, of course. *Hell, after the whole Lucifer/Michael mess, he could just be sick of archangels in general.*



Entirely possible yes, I was just saying as it stands we haven't been given any indication whatsoever that his power is anything but absolute and limitless.

Whether or not he cares enough to use it is an entirely different matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Eh, I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

So I heard heavy shit is going to go down in the final episode :ho


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, I guess we'll find out.



Indeed 



Ultimecia said:


> So I heard heavy shit is going to go down in the final episode :ho



Isn't that the point of a finale?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

well yeah

but a friend told me some shit that may happen and it sounded too epic

if you know what i mean

then again supernatural has always exceeded my expectations


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Isn't there only 2 or 3 episodes left? 

Supernatural is over.

I don't care if there's a new season, Supernatural is over.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

i agree. how are they gonna outdo Lucifer and the like? it should end here

though I heard season 6 focuses on the relationship of Sam and Dean


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Like, they're turning gay?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

wincest fans will rejoice


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't there only 2 or 3 episodes left?
> 
> Supernatural is over.
> 
> I don't care if there's a new season, Supernatural is over.



The main story arc will be over, but I really like a lot of the monster of the week episodes and I'd personally be fine with it continuing like that.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

a return to the likes of the 1st and 2nd season would be nice.

pretty much on the road, not giving a crap about angels and demons and stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, I guess that might not be so bad as long as it stayed consistently Supernatural and not Superdramatural.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like, they're turning gay?



Erotically codependent!

(That said, I am _not_ a Wincest fan.)



Ultimecia said:


> a return to the likes of the 1st and 2nd season would be nice.
> 
> pretty much on the road, not giving a crap about angels and demons and stuff.



I would hate that. But then, I despised the first season.

A season based around them simply trying to adjust to a relatively normal life after all the madness is over -- assuming it ends -- could be interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Sam and Dean settling down as normal citizens? Sam wouldn't be interesting at all, but Dean could be hilarious.

Maybe 1 episode dedicated to that, tops.

Assuming they stop the devil then it will go back to season 1 and 2 stuff with them being regular hunters again.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

i had to turn the subtitles on to make sure he actually said erotically .

but your idea is nice, though sam couldn't manage 1 episode this season. it would play out interesting


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

haven't they had an episode dedicated to that?

The one where Zachiriah tampered with their memories? granted its not really the same but still...

and the recent one with Lucifer posing as Jess


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, but that was an alternate reality. And hilarious.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Assuming they stop the devil then it will go back to season 1 and 2 stuff with them being regular hunters again.



They could probably have an interesting story arc revolving around the fact that groups of hunters are now after Sam for starting the apocalypse.  I know that was originally meant to be the story with Gordon but the actor have schedule conflicts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, that could be, but then it wouldn't be Supernatural. It'd be a bunch of guys running from other guys. Not saying it wouldn't be good, I'm just saying it needs more ghosts/werewolves/demons/naughty wood nymphs/busty asians.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 28, 2010)

As the end is drawing near on this HUGE arc, I am feeling very excited. IS everyone else too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not really excited. I'm preparing to be underwhelmed. I have low expecations on purpose just in case.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not really excited. I'm preparing to be underwhelmed. I have low expecations on purpose just in case.



I try to do the same thing.  Makes it easier to enjoy the endings.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to the round of Russian Roulette with my two surviving favourite characters, but I'm too emotionally drained from losing four of my other favourites to really care so much anymore. 

Granted, it'll be my first finale, since I started watching after finding out about angels in s4.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that could be, but then it wouldn't be Supernatural. It'd be a bunch of guys running from other guys. Not saying it wouldn't be good, I'm just saying it needs more ghosts/werewolves/demons/naughty wood nymphs/busty asians.



This is sort of what I'm feeling, but I don't like how the Motw material seems to have gotten progressively worse since season 2. I feel most of the standalone episodes this season have taken a backseat to the angel plot... A lot are just downright bad, or perhaps I've just forgotten a lot of season 2-3-4... 

For season 6 I would like more recurring characters, as I've had my fill of just Sam and Dean for now. Without Castiel this season would have run out of steam a long time ago....imo. And I don't get the tagline for season 6 being to focus on their relationship, hasn't that pretty much been a element since the start...?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 28, 2010)

Aliens for the last season? lol.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 28, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> For season 6 I would like more recurring characters, as I've had my fill of just Sam and Dean for now. Without Castiel this season would have run out of steam a long time ago....imo. And I don't get the tagline for season 6 being to focus on their relationship, hasn't that pretty much been a element since the start...?



Half the fandom is hysterical because Castiel got in the way of their One True Pairing; how dare there be any characters in the universe besides the precious Sam'n'Dean? And the show likes to try to appease those fans' exalted sense of entitlement. So that's probably where the tagline is coming from.

I'd love recurring characters as well. Pity they killed them all off.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 29, 2010)

It's on!!!! >.<

Angry Sam is angry!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2010)

Will watch last weeks and this weeks later tonight, I have been recovering from my tv binge last week.


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh. I forgot how much I liked Crowley. (I even forgot who he was!)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Is this the season finale or do we have another week?


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 29, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Oh. I forgot how much I liked Crowley. (I even forgot who he was!)



And now this needs to be repeated.



Hannibal said:


> Is this the season finale or do we have another week?



Two more weeks.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 29, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> And now this needs to be repeated.
> 
> 
> 
> Two more weeks.




Sweeeeeeet. I better get out of here so I dont read your guys spoilers anymore haha


----------



## Rhaella (Apr 29, 2010)

Crowley being awesome is never a spoiler!


*Spoiler*: _Now, here's a spoiler_ 



Was talking to my brother after the episode and have a new theory about the rings. Well, a first theory, since there wasn't anything there before. The ring thing doesn't make anything remotely like sense, of course (why the hell would an archangel who doesn't want this to happen attack his beloved brother if there were another option?), so I'm tempted to believe it's not real. That it was Gabriel's back-up plan in case his own attempt failed miserably: set the boys on a quest they'll be willing to follow up on, knowing that Sam would start considering letting Lucifer in if he had an option like "jump back into the prison." *crosses fingers and hopes*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 29, 2010)

I love how they put the preview for next weeks episode in the middle of tonight's episode. Nice job CW.


----------



## Gene (Apr 29, 2010)

lol can't cheat death, huh? He obviously doesn't know about the Winchester brothers.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm confused about the power levels. Crowley, as awesome as he is, is just a normal black-eyed demon, yet he shows feats far greater than that of normal demons. His appearance and disappearance tricks seems to be on par with the angels. Its as if he has super speed, as well as teleportation, and if he were that broken, he should be able to own most characters in the series. He is also the only demon we have seen to have his own hell hound. What makes the guy so special?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 30, 2010)

Ewwww, how cute, Crowley brought his own puppy  awesome. I wish we could see the hell hounds, though


----------



## Sin (Apr 30, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I'm confused about the power levels. Crowley, as awesome as he is, is just a normal black-eyed demon, yet he shows feats far greater than that of normal demons. His appearance and disappearance tricks seems to be on par with the angels. Its as if he has super speed, as well as teleportation, and if he were that broken, he should be able to own most characters in the series. He is also the only demon we have seen to have his own hell hound. What makes the guy so special?


Like how not all humans are the same (Sam and Dean being far better hunters than pretty much most others), I imagine demons come in different classes.

Much like how Zach was a normal angel but he had higher status/power than other normal angels. Same goes with Crowley.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 30, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I'm confused about the power levels. Crowley, as awesome as he is, is just a normal black-eyed demon, yet he shows feats far greater than that of normal demons. His appearance and disappearance tricks seems to be on par with the angels. Its as if he has super speed, as well as teleportation, and if he were that broken, he should be able to own most characters in the series. He is also the only demon we have seen to have his own hell hound. What makes the guy so special?



Given that there are only three levels of demons (black, red and white with Azazel being a special case) I would imagine there is a lot of room for movement within those levels.  And given that Crowley was the leader of the crossroads demons and Lilith's #2 I'd imagine he is a significant step above most demons.

Now if he went up against someone like Lilith or Azazel he would likely be slaughtered, but that doesn't mean he couldn't take down some low level scum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2010)

you forgot yellow:ho


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

So the brothers are gonna confront death before pestilence? They should have gotten a bad ass actor for death, like Terrance Stamp


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 30, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> you forgot yellow:ho



I mentioned Azazel, but he was (to our knowledge) unique.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2010)

Bathroom mop, Crowley is a cross roads demon it seems so he isnt your everyday typical fodder demon.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Bathroom mop, Crowley is a cross roads demon it seems so he isnt your everyday typical fodder demon.



I am sensing an upcoming Winchester/Crowly bromance. Step aside Castiel, you ship has sailed.


----------



## John (Apr 30, 2010)

Mark Sheppard was great as Crowley. I hope to see his character brought back in future episodes.
Me when he would teleport away: 
Me when he would reappear:


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 30, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> I am sensing an upcoming Winchester/Crowly bromance. Step aside Castiel, you ship has sailed.



Castiels ship will never sail 

How can an angel who goes around drinking liquor stores and having orgies every be replaced. The guy will pop up randomly and still tear shit up. Also, I don't think the bro's are going to be too happy with Crowly when they find out about his and Bobby's little talk.

I wonder how Cas, in his human vessel would do against the hell hound. He fights with his fists, so I wonder how that fight would go down


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 30, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ewwww, how cute, Crowley brought his own puppy  awesome. I wish we could see the hell hounds, though



That was a pretty bad ass scene. 

If the two (Bobby & Crowley) seal the deal. You know Dean's going to crack some epic jokes on that.


----------



## Meraxes (Apr 30, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Castiels ship will never sail
> 
> How can an angel who goes around drinking liquor stores and having orgies every be replaced. The guy will pop up randomly and still tear shit up. Also, I don't think the bro's are going to be too happy with Crowly when they find out about his and Bobby's little talk.
> 
> I wonder how Cas, in his human vessel would do against the hell hound. He fights with his fists, so I wonder how that fight would go down



Castiel has gone down hill since season 4. I loved him then, but he gets on my nerves atm. The same could be said of all of them, it's all overacted... except Mark Pelligrino as Lucifer... who I may nor may not have a tiny lust for. He's just so BAD!

Talk? Is that what they are calling it these days? Has the new webclip been posted here yet? If not i'll upload a link. Will do it anyway.

Hey look it's Totoro

Crowley you minx! I think he and Brady would have made a cute couple, Deano needs to get Sammy a leash.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2010)

Crowly just went up my top 5 favourite characters. Its a good change from the usual self-righteous angels/demons/hunters. Unfortunately, gray characters have a bad habit of dying in horrible agony on supernatural.

I'm also thinking teleportation/high speed is the crossroad demons' specialty, since they all had that power to a degree.

And what the hell was that with Brady, whatever happened to the host still being alive somewhere in there watching? That just didn't feel right at all. Its been years since jessica died, he should be over it by now.


----------



## Rhaella (May 1, 2010)

Kira-tan said:


> Castiel has gone down hill since season 4. I loved him then, but he gets on my nerves atm. The same could be said of all of them, it's all overacted... except Mark Pelligrino as Lucifer... who I may nor may not have a tiny lust for. He's just so BAD!
> 
> Talk? Is that what they are calling it these days? Has the new webclip been posted here yet? If not i'll upload a link. Will do it anyway.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say overacted on Castiel's part. I do think he largely hasn't been properly utilized this season, though. He's got his moments, but by and large, I don't think the writers quite know what to do with him. I haven't particularly liked Lucifer after the episode where he took a bullet to the head, but then... I was expecting them to go with the classic Bowie!Lucifer, and they didn't so much. 



-Dargor- said:


> Crowly just went up my top 5 favourite characters. Its a good change from the usual self-righteous angels/demons/hunters. Unfortunately, gray characters have a bad habit of dying in horrible agony on supernatural.



Yup. He's top of my list now. I definitely needed him back after what happened with Gabe last week. A nicely counterbalanced character.



-Dargor- said:


> And what the hell was that with Brady, whatever happened to the host still being alive somewhere in there watching? That just didn't feel right at all. Its been years since jessica died, he should be over it by now.



You don't fully get over a loved one being murdered. And then finding out your best friend did it? But yeah... that was one where there was no excuse not to exorcise.


----------



## Nightfall (May 1, 2010)

My guess is the host was already ''dead'' if the episode with Azazel in the past serves as a valid reference. When he was possessing their Grandfather and stabbed himself so he would be dead when he left him.

My understanding was that the demon only kept the shell alive, not the person himself, if some life threatening injury happened. I may be mixing things up....


----------



## Rhaella (May 1, 2010)

I think it depends upon the circumstances. We've seen people survive possession, after all. The demon certainly isn't going to go out of its way to protect its host, but I kind of think killing Mary's dad was a special circumstances sort of thing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 1, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> And what the hell was that with Brady, whatever happened to the host still being alive somewhere in there watching? That just didn't feel right at all. Its been years since jessica died, he should be over it by now.



If the body has been injured, then the only thing keeping it alive is the demon. When the brothers threw Meg out the window, she survived, but when they exorcised her, as soon as the demon was out, the body died. It had sustained too much injuries. Remember when Crowly battered Brady many times over the head with what looked to be a crowbar. No human is surviving that. He was as good as dead.


----------



## shadowlords (May 1, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I'm confused about the power levels. Crowley, as awesome as he is, is just a normal black-eyed demon, yet he shows feats far greater than that of normal demons. His appearance and disappearance tricks seems to be on par with the angels. Its as if he has super speed, as well as teleportation, and if he were that broken, he should be able to own most characters in the series. He is also the only demon we have seen to have his own hell hound. What makes the guy so special?



He is the Aizen of this show

Crowley will be the boss of Season 6!


----------



## bigduo209 (May 3, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> That was a pretty bad ass scene.
> 
> If the two (Bobby & Crowley) seal the deal. You know Dean's going to crack some epic jokes on that.



Too Late... (Spoilers!!!)
latest song.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> Too Late... (Spoilers!!!)
> latest song.


Yeah I saw that earlier too.

Crowley is so fucking awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2010)

saw the preview for the next ep.

the part where death brushed his shoulder and the guy that bumped him died made me jizz.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> saw the preview for the next ep.
> 
> the part where death brushed his shoulder and the guy that bumped him died made me jizz.


yeah that was epic

i put that song in my sig it was so good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Death seems like the most powerful and coolest of them all.

Too bad he's going to get one-shotted like a puss.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death seems like the most powerful and coolest of them all.
> 
> Too bad he's going to get one-shotted like a puss.


yeah i know 

hopefully the final showdown'll make up for it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

I'll laugh if the final showdown is an emo Sam monologue to Lucifer then Dean pops up out of fucking nowhere behind Lucifer and just pushes him into the cage then cries for no apparent reason.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

i wouldn't be that surprised if that's what actually happens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Yeah. 

I'm certainly not expecting anything too epic.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (May 3, 2010)

i think something gay will occur, like Sam and Dean both saying yes to michael and lucifer


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

^ if that happens then it won't be permanent, considering supernatural was renewed for a sixth season



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm certainly not expecting anything too epic.


now that it's down to the last two episodes it seems like kripke is rushing it

it would've been awesome if he'd extended the apocalypse into the next season and focused half that season on death and the rest on lucifer

as it is it doesn't really feel like end-of-the-world shitstorm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I'm certainly not expecting anything too epic.



death has a pimp cane, shit already got epic.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> death has a pimp cane, shit already got epic.


i can already tell you have high standards


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2010)

seriously, lucifer went through alot of trouble to raise him, i really hope he isn't one episode'd


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> seriously, lucifer went through alot of trouble to raise him, i really hope he isn't one episode'd


that seems like the case here, seeing as there's only two left. 

hopefully his one episode will be really awesome


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> seriously, lucifer went through alot of trouble to raise him, i really hope he isn't one episode'd



There definitely seems to be something to him.  He could have easily have killed Dean the second he entered the room but he is actually sitting down to talk with him so this could mean he's going to be around at least a few episodes.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> There definitely seems to be something to him.  He could have easily have killed Dean the second he entered the room but he is actually sitting down to talk with him so this could mean he's going to be around at least a few episodes.


uh i think you have mistaken famine for death


----------



## hehey (May 3, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I'm confused about the power levels. Crowley,* as awesome as he is, is just a normal black-eyed demon*, yet he shows feats far greater than that of normal demons. His appearance and disappearance tricks seems to be on par with the angels. Its as if he has super speed, as well as teleportation, and if he were that broken, he should be able to own most characters in the series. He is also the only demon we have seen to have his own hell hound. What makes the guy so special?



Black eyed Demon?, i thought Crossroads Demons had red eyes, and hes a crossroads demon isnt he?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 3, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> uh i think you have mistaken famine for death



No, in the preview we see them having a conversation.  Death looks like he can kill at will so he could have easily killed Dean, but he's stopping to talk to him.  Seems to me that this indicates theres more to the character.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No, in the preview we see them having a conversation.  Death looks like he can kill at will so he could have easily killed Dean, but he's stopping to talk to him.  Seems to me that this indicates theres more to the character.


oh i see

well there's only two more episodes before this main storyline is over with so i don't think he's gonna be around long anyway


----------



## -Dargor- (May 4, 2010)

Damn the teaser's awesome, Death better not get one shotted.

If he can remain as good as the trailer makes him to be, I'll take him over luci for final vilain. Lucifer kind of lost his style factor when he went wrestling with the pagans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> ^ if that happens then it won't be permanent, considering supernatural was renewed for a sixth season
> 
> 
> now that it's down to the last two episodes it seems like kripke is rushing it
> ...


No, it doesn't really seem like the Apacolypse. More like an increase of demonic activity with Horsemen doing something to a single town each.

Biblically speaking these guys should be taking out 1/5th of the world at a time or something.



~Gesy~ said:


> death has a pimp cane, shit already got epic.


 He also has death aura +5.


-Dargor- said:


> Damn the teaser's awesome, Death better not get one shotted.
> 
> If he can remain as good as the trailer makes him to be, I'll take him over luci for final vilain. Lucifer kind of lost his style factor when he went wrestling with the pagans.


 As mentioned before there are only 2 episodes left. Maybe Death gets to stick around to get one-shotted in the last episode. But that also means Lucifer's final fight will be lackluster.

Unless they actually do extend this into next season, but they said they were wrapping it all up this time, right?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it doesn't really seem like the Apacolypse. More like an increase of demonic activity with Horsemen doing something to a single town each.
> 
> Biblically speaking these guys should be taking out 1/5th of the world at a time or something.



Well every time we see the news we see a lot of catastrophes happening world wide.  Personally I think the reason things aren't in full swing yet is because Lucifer still isn't in his true vessel and thus doesn't have his full power.

Plus he doesn't have the anti-christ yet (as far as we know) which also hinders the power his forces are supposed to have during the apocalypse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, but these are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse here. Not some demon-of-the-weeks that terrorize a little village. There should be global war, but just localized reports of a lot of natural occurences.

I doubt we'll see the big AC again, unless it's a quick appearance to help seal off Lucifer. He was too powerful.


----------



## hehey (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, but these are the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse here. Not some demon-of-the-weeks that terrorize a little village. There should be global war, but just localized reports of a lot of natural occurences.



Kripke has wanted to do big scale stuff like that since the 3rd season, he just doesn't have the budget for it (blame the CW & Dawn Ostroff).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Either Kripke doesn't know how to work on a budget or he's retarded. It doesn't take a huge budget to have reports of people dying a lot, or extending War's effect to more than a little village via fake news cast.

It doesn't have to be all flashy or CGI-tastic, it just has to work. People have done more with less. I refuse to believe any competent person wouldn't make it work if they wanted it to work--I just think he doesn't really intend for it to be that epic or big.

I, for one, will no longer accept the "budget" excuse.


----------



## Undaunted (May 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Either Kripke doesn't know how to work on a budget or he's retarded. It doesn't take a huge budget to have reports of people dying a lot, or extending War's effect to more than a little village via fake news cast.
> 
> It doesn't have to be all flashy or CGI-tastic, it just has to work. People have done more with less. I refuse to believe any competent person wouldn't make it work if they wanted it to work--I just think he doesn't really intend for it to be that epic or big.
> 
> I, for one, will no longer accept the "budget" excuse.


I know what you mean.

Didn't he do something like that once or twice already? All he'd have to do is add more news reports like it.

If he had just cut out all the mystery-monster-of-the-week episodes and focused entirely on the storyline this season he could have made it something epic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2010)

i find funny how the horsemen replaced their horses whit cars ,a more modern form of transportation.

death look like it got a awesome actor.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2010)

Undaunted said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Didn't he do something like that once or twice already? All he'd have to do is add more news reports like it.
> 
> If he had just cut out all the mystery-monster-of-the-week episodes and focused entirely on the storyline this season he could have made it something epic.



I like the monster of the week stuff on top of storyline though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Episode 19 is so a homage to American Gods.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

What does that even mean?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2010)

we have our own gods? cool


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was a book. I recall someone mentioning it a lil while ago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

American God is a book by Neil Gaiman, it features Odin, Baldur and several other gods in the United States preparing for a war with new gods of things like Technology and Freeways and the like. It's a damn good book. 

Oddly enough Supernatural seems to be taking a lot of cues from Neil Gaiman, in another book by him and Terry Pratchett there's a character who is a high ranking demon on earth. His name is Crowley.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

Who reads books anymore?


----------



## Undaunted (May 6, 2010)

^ agree.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Apparently the creators of this show did.


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2010)

Death can reap God


----------



## hehey (May 6, 2010)

Well, obviously he ain't older than god, for death to even happen there has to be something there to die in the first place, he may be the end, but hes definitely not the beginning.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

hehey said:


> Well, obviously he ain't older than god, for death to even happen there has to be something there to die in the first place, he may be the end, but hes definitely not the beginning.


Yeah but we learned not that long ago that some gods were older than the Christian God in the show. And its starting to seem like there has been some planet jumping going on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2010)

the way i see it, god create, death destroy.

he's the polar opposite of him


----------



## Undaunted (May 6, 2010)

god can destroy if he wants

he chooses not to

god > death


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

I love how everyone compares Lucifer to a child with a tantrum.


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I love how everyone compares Lucifer to a child with a tantrum.



A very terrifying child.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> A very terrifying child.


Like they said, he's just manipulating different things to make things fall into place, it seems like while he's strong that there are more powerful forces out there. I understand how this show can go on next season now.


----------



## hehey (May 6, 2010)

And with Kripke not being directly in charge anymore who knows what will happen next season!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

hehey said:


> And with Kripke not being directly in charge anymore who knows what will happen next season!!!


I am just saying we're not out of things because the Devil isn't the ultimate.


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like they said, he's just manipulating different things to make things fall into place, it seems like while he's strong that there are more powerful forces out there. I understand how this show can go on next season now.



I haven't been paying attention too deeply in the most recent episodes, but who else is being showcased as more powerful than Lucifer? (barring the obvious)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2010)

yeah he still just an archangel afterall. i don't see how they'll top the devil himself though.

bobby seem so happy about walking

and also i'm glad death didn't die this episode, the guy is so awesome he has his own theme song.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I haven't been paying attention too deeply in the most recent episodes, but who else is being showcased as more powerful than Lucifer? (barring the obvious)



No one yet, but we've seen that Death is on par with God and that these creatures (God and Death are older than this galaxy and where they came from there can be more.



~Gesy~ said:


> yeah he still just an archangel afterall. i don't see how they'll top the devil himself though.
> 
> bobby seem so happy about walking
> 
> and also i'm glad death didn't die this episode, the guy is so awesome he has his own theme song.


I think the Devil was handled kind of lackluster in the end. Though he's so hard to deal with and write so I can see how that would happen.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 7, 2010)

I loved the vibe Death was giving off. With the other horsemen, they behaved more like demons, but with Death, it really feels like when he talks, he is talking to people far below him.....like insects. So the guy can actually kill god? That makes god not all powerful in this series then. Maybe even if all the arch's were to join up they could kill him. I want to get a rough idea of his powerlevel.

If Death is as powerful as god, and yet can still be enslaved by someone far underneath him, then god should be somewhat vulnerable as well. I wonder if Death can be killed though. If Lucifer has him bound to him, but wanted to kill him, could it be done. Could Death be killed?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I loved the vibe Death was giving off. With the other horsemen, they behaved more like demons, but with Death, it really feels like when he talks, he is talking to people far below him.....like insects. So the guy can actually kill god? That makes god not all powerful in this series then. Maybe even if all the arch's were to join up they could kill him. I want to get a rough idea of his powerlevel.
> 
> If Death is as powerful as god, and yet can still be enslaved by someone far underneath him, then god should be somewhat vulnerable as well. I wonder if Death can be killed though. If Lucifer has him bound to him, but wanted to kill him, could it be done. Could Death be killed?


You assume that the Death was telling the truth and not boasting and that the spell that enslaved him wasn't made just for him.


----------



## Milliardo (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I love how everyone compares Lucifer to a child with a tantrum.



i suppose to some he is a child.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 7, 2010)

@ Bobby's kiss with Crowly. Seems like Crowly enjoyed it.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but we learned not that long ago that some gods were older than the Christian God in the show. And its starting to seem like there has been some planet jumping going on.



Apparently you are wrong, at least so some say.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Apparently you are wrong, at least so some say.


Where did you see that? I just watched Episode 19, 20 and 21 basically back to back. And the other gods claim to be older than God.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 7, 2010)

I wonder if Cas was saved by god again. The guy randomly ended up on a fishing ship after disappearing with the other angels. That spell is supposed to send angels back to heaven, and he should have stood no chance there. Maybe god has a plan for him and is not as inactive as he has led everyone to believe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

I thought the spell just sent them away?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

The only redemption in this episode was Bobby and Crowley. Everything else was just as expected. Another Horseman was made fodder-level (though admittedly he was seemingly the most powerful of the three lower-level guys) and relegated to one episode (one and a half). 

Even Death was barely seen. He was given 1/5th of an episode. 

What's more is he's supposedly just as powerful as god, so how did he become Lucifer's bitch? By some dumb spell? Gimme a break. The god of Supernatural must pretty weak then. He is even destined to die.

This episode confirms he isn't omnipotent at least. It also confirms the lack of the Colt existing anymore even further.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where did you see that? I just watched Episode 19, 20 and 21 basically back to back. And the other gods claim to be older than God.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You assume that the pagan gods were telling the truth and not boasting



See wut I did thar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

They just wanna be G's. Death basically confirmed him and god are older than the earth itself. I don't think those pussy pagans were good enough to travel space.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 7, 2010)

So... technically... God is an alien?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The only redemption in this episode was Bobby and Crowley. Everything else was just as expected. Another Horseman was made fodder-level (though admittedly he was seemingly the most powerful of the three lower-level guys) and relegated to one episode (one and a half).
> 
> Even Death was barely seen. He was given 1/5th of an episode.
> 
> ...



Well, as much as I hate it, it has been shown that someone weaker can cast a spell on someone much stronger. Kali did it to Gabriel, and I think this might be something similar. What I dont like is that they basically made him god level yet susceptible to spells from far lesser beings. 

I also did not like is Crowley randomly coming up with Death's weapon. He said that it could kill anything including angels, reapers, demons, and even Death itself. Wouldn't that have been a far better weapon to give the brothers to kill Lucifer that time along with the Colt to improve the odds.

I did however like that the weapon glowed red hot in Death's presence, just like Deans amulet is supposed to glow red hot in gods presence. I don;t know if that was the writers intention, but it give more credit to Death's claims that he is god level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

I don't think Death's Scythe could kill either Lucifer or god, or even Archangels. It may not even work on him, that would be a stretch. He doesn't seem to use that as a killing device, anyway, so I don't think he'd use that reap god when the time came.

It would've been worth a shot though, so that is pretty silly.

Another thing this episode brings up is what all the Colt can and cannot kill. There are supposedly 6 beings, so, if we add Death to that list (presuming he is one) there would be one spot left (maybe the ultimate bad guy next season?):

1. god
2. Death
3. Lucifer
4. Michael
5. Antichrist
6. ???


Unless you take Antichrist off the list and replace it with Raphael. Then #6 would be Gabriel. But that would mean there aren't any other Archangels.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

I'm a little skeptical about the level of power Death has.  If he's on par with god how is it god can keep him locked into a little box and only let him out when he feels like it?  Though it is interesting, makes you wonder what he would do after he reaped god.  Would he then reap himself?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Another thing this episode brings up is what  all the Colt can and cannot kill. There are supposedly 6 beings, so, if  we add Death to that list (presuming he is one) there would be one spot  left (maybe the ultimate bad guy next season?):
> 
> 1. god
> 2. Death
> ...



Why wouldn't the colt be able to kill the antichrist?  He's still a human, Castiel seemed confident he could kill him with a knife.

I always assumed when Lucifer said there were only 5 things the colt couldn't kill that meant the 4 archangels (since they're the same type of thing as him) and God since he is above the archangels.

The horsemen seem to be different entities unto themselves, though its up for debate if the Colt can kill them.

I loved the way Death was handled, he actually came off the way you would expect Death himself to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2010)

My-HiME said:


> So... technically... God is an alien?



he created everything,how can he be an alien of something he fathered?

and yeah death had the scary vibe going on through the whole conversation. dean looked like he was going to shit his pants any moment.he didn't dare to even crack a joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm a little skeptical about the level of power Death has. If he's on par with god how is it god can keep him locked into a little box and only let him out when he feels like it? Though it is interesting, makes you wonder what he would do after he reaped god. Would he then reap himself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Were there 5? I thought there were 6. I don't remember.

It would only make sense that if Death is that powerful he's on the list, hence my new list proposal. I don't think the Antichrist is immune to the Colt, but it is possible. 

The other Horsemen should die to it. No questions asked. Those guys are pussies.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Were there 5? I thought there were 6. I don't remember.



Yeah I rewatched the episode recently, its 5.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It would only make sense that if Death is that powerful he's on the list, hence my new list proposal. I don't think the Antichrist is immune to the Colt, but it is possible.


 
Its possible death is on the list, but given that Lucifer specifically mentioned 5 beings and there are 4 beings who are the same as him and one above him it just seems logical to me that they're the list.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The other Horsemen should die to it. No questions asked. Those guys are pussies.



I kept wondering why they didn't bring the colt with them more often.  If I were Dean I would have shot Death in the back with it and _if_ it didn't kill him it would hopefully stun him like it did to Lucifer while he ran up and used the scythe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah I rewatched the episode recently, its 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure we won't be seeing that gun again. It's too good. They could just shoot Lucifer with it, stun him, then push him in. 


Also, Bobby ain't that smart. He should've asked Crowley to prove he could give his soul back by selling his soul for his legs, then getting his soul back, then pawning his soul for Death's location. That's what I would do, among other things.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure we won't be seeing that gun again. It's too good. They could just shoot Lucifer with it, stun him, then push him in.


 
That's if they could manage another shot before he got them, plus they'd have to get him close enough to push in.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, Bobby ain't that smart. He should've asked Crowley to prove he could give his soul back by selling his soul for his legs, then getting his soul back, then pawning his soul for Death's location. That's what I would do, among other things.



I'm sure he was a bit too preoccupied with the idea of possibly going to hell to be running through "ooo what are all the things I could get for my soul".  Plus I just don't think Bobby is selfish enough to be thinking what he could get for him, he did that for everyone else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

They would just have to play to his pride. He knows the Colt can't kill him, so why bother?

At this point I've accepted the Colt just doesn't exist.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2010)

Hahahaha you guys make me laugh with all this talk of death being as powerful as God, Death takes of his ring and poof his just a bony old man with a snobbish attitude. All the horsemen get their powers from the ring. Besides it was never hinted at that Death was as powerful as the God of the Supernatural verse let alone Lucifer.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Death takes of his ring and poof his just a bony old man with a snobbish attitude. All the horsemen get their powers from the ring.



I wouldnt be to sure 

Death could be different in that regard than the others

He would probably never have given it away if it meant losing all his powers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Death's ring doesn't give him his powers. It's probably more like the catalyst ring that controls the other rings (LotR shit) or at least synergizes with them by completing the set. 

I have no doubts it could be used as a tool to control death (not the Horseman, the act of dying), but Death himself isn't like the other Horsemen. They just seem like random scrub demons who were promoted up to power and given rings. Death is as old as god is and he said he was more powerful than anything Dean could imagine (and he has met three Archangels).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2010)

lol if thats true, dean wouldn't be afraid of lying to death.


i think the ring was just his leash.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 7, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol if thats true, dean wouldn't be afraid of lying to death.
> 
> 
> *i think the ring was just his leash.*





That could actually be the case as he mentioned that he had to wait for Dean to come


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They would just have to play to his pride. He knows the Colt can't kill him, so why bother?
> 
> At this point I've accepted the Colt just doesn't exist.



He knows it can't kill him but it still hurt like hell to get shot by it.  Hence why he yelled out "OWWWWW" then got up and struck Dean in anger.  Its like saying I'll let you punch me in the face because I know it won't kill me.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2010)

I don’t know guy's I mean death is bragging about being able to create hurricanes and tsunami and bring back the dead. While Archangels and Angels of lower status warp reality and time and space casually. I mean look what death is bragging about and look what the angels can do. Hell even an angel cut of from heaven is able to take 3 people back in time although it's taxing.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He knows it can't kill him but it still hurt like hell to get shot by it.  Hence why he yelled out "OWWWWW" then got up and struck Dean in anger.  *Its like saying I'll let you punch me in the face because I know it won't kill me*.



What about if the punch was from Mike Tyson Prime with no Gloves on?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He knows it can't kill him but it still hurt like hell to get shot by it. Hence why he yelled out "OWWWWW" then got up and struck Dean in anger. Its like saying I'll let you punch me in the face because I know it won't kill me.


What I'm saying is, they'd have to play to his pride in order to do so. His pride is his weakness, remember?



Tempproxy said:


> I don?t know guy's I mean death is bragging about being able to create hurricanes and tsunami and bring back the dead. While Archangels and Angels of lower status warp reality and time and space casually. I mean look what death is bragging about and look what the angels can do. Hell even an angel cut of from heaven is able to take 3 people back in time although it's taxing.


Granted they may seem like lesser feats, but a tsunami can wipe out millions of people in an instant. No angel or archangel or anything has displayed a feat of that level yet, time travel or no time travel. They said they could nuke towns, but they never did. They had to result to fisticuffs.

I assume Death sees such things as reality warping on the level that the Trickster and Zachariah did as mere parlor tricks.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I'm saying is, they'd have to play to his pride in order to do so. His pride is his weakness, remember?


 
Yeah, but if he was that prideful why attack Dean at all?  Why not invite him to empty the entire gun into him?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted they may seem like lesser feats, but a tsunami can wipe out millions of people in an instant. No angel or archangel or anything has displayed a feat of that level yet, time travel or no time travel. They said they could nuke towns, but they never did. They had to result to fisticuffs.



They didn't result to fisticuffs until after they were out of that town.  It wouldn't make sense to just nuke every town that had something in it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I assume Death sees such things as reality warping on the level that the Trickster and Zachariah did as mere parlor tricks.



Perhaps, until we see him doing stuff other than controlling death (as would be expected) we won't know if he can alter reality in any way.


----------



## KamiKazi (May 7, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I don?t know guy's I mean death is bragging about being able to create hurricanes and tsunami and bring back the dead. While Archangels and Angels of lower status warp reality and time and space casually. I mean look what death is bragging about and look what the angels can do. Hell even an angel cut of from heaven is able to take 3 people back in time although it's taxing.


he wasn't bragging about being able to do those things though, he was talking about how he was being used as a weapon. he was saying being made to do those things by lucifer was like an insult to his powers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah the preview for next weeks episode was kind of meh.  Doesn't really tell you anything about what the episode is about and its not really that enticing.  I mean we can assume that Sam said yes but who the hell knows from that preview?



would sam beat up dean like that?

i like it this way. since the season finale is usually the most important, it adds to the experience if they keep it on the "hush hush".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> would sam beat up dean like that?
> 
> i like it this way. since the season finale is usually the most important, it adds to the experience if they keep it on the "hush hush".



It's possible he said yes or he could have been overcome by something else.  Since Cas was talking about him drinking demon blood to become a stronger host for Lucifer its possible he's going nuts on demon blood.

I'm just saying they didn't do a very good job making the episode seem enticing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

I think taking what Death said as a sure fire "I'm more powerful" thing is kind of shaky, he didn't even seem sure and his "killing God" bit seemed kind of like boasting and is hard to see as exactly true. If that's the case, and Death and God are the same age--then are the pagan gods really older? Are there other gods that could come...all of these things kind of cropped into my head when they were explaining this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think taking what Death said as a sure fire "I'm more powerful" thing is kind of shaky, he didn't even seem sure and his "killing God" bit seemed kind of like boasting and is hard to see as exactly true. If that's the case, and Death and God are the same age--then are the pagan gods really older? Are there other gods that could come...all of these things kind of cropped into my head when they were explaining this.



The pagan gods thing is still up for debate but considering how easily they're power was dwarfed by Lucifer I'm inclined to believe they're younger.

The way it seems to me so far is the Abrahamic god created the universe, then either created the pagan gods or they came into existence on their own.  Then he either created Death or Death was brought into the existence by the fact that life now existed (in the form of God).

I didn't take his "reaping god" as an "I'm more powerful than god", far from it.  I took it more as a "at some point god will end and something has to be there to reap him, that'll be me".  Which even that I'm not sure about, I'd like to see how they actually portray god if they ever do.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The pagan gods thing is still up for debate but considering how easily they're power was dwarfed by Lucifer I'm inclined to believe they're younger.
> 
> The way it seems to me so far is the Abrahamic god created the universe, then either created the pagan gods or they came into existence on their own.  Then he either created Death or Death was brought into the existence by the fact that life now existed (in the form of God).
> 
> I didn't take his "reaping god" as an "I'm more powerful than god", far from it.  I took it more as a "at some point god will end and something has to be there to reap him, that'll be me".  Which even that I'm not sure about, I'd like to see how they actually portray god if they ever do.



Well even if they aren't older, it just means there could be more high level stuff out there to fight. Most of the "gods" we have seen before behaved more like demons, these behaved differently and that's a good thing. 

Though I was thinking that the gods belong to some race and their age doesn't denote power, it just happens that in this race the Abramic God was more powerful than the ones we saw the other day and even his children (Lucifer) have enough power to best them.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 7, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I also did not like is Crowley randomly coming up with Death's weapon.


It wasn't so random, we've seen that weapon before.  Alastair used it to kill a reaper last season in order to break one of the seals for Lilith, since Crowley was Lilith's second in command it makes sense that he'd have it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well even if they aren't older, it just means there could be more high level stuff out there to fight. Most of the "gods" we have seen before behaved more like demons, these behaved differently and that's a good thing.
> 
> Though I was thinking that the gods belong to some race and their age doesn't denote power, it just happens that in this race the Abramic God was more powerful than the ones we saw the other day and even his children (Lucifer) have enough power to best them.



No one ever said there couldn't be other things out there, I just doubt anything else on the level of God.  I mean it would be pretty hard to write a plausible scenario where the boys can beat something like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No one ever said there couldn't be other things out there, I just doubt anything else on the level of God.  I mean it would be pretty hard to write a plausible scenario where the boys can beat something like that.


True, but I guess it doesn't have to be that powerful to make the show still good, up until episode 19 I was worried about next season but now I see how they could do it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> True, but I guess it doesn't have to be that powerful to make the show still good, up until episode 19 I was worried about next season but now I see how they could do it.



Honestly I'd like for them to go back to hunting smaller things.  That way there are plausible ways for them to win and keep going rather than relying on the stupidity of stronger creatures.  To this day I still don't understand why they didn't station an angel at Bobby's house to wait for the boys to show up.


----------



## Rhaella (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The pagan gods thing is still up for debate but considering how easily they're power was dwarfed by Lucifer I'm inclined to believe they're younger.
> 
> The way it seems to me so far is the Abrahamic god created the universe, then either created the pagan gods or they came into existence on their own.  Then he either created Death or Death was brought into the existence by the fact that life now existed (in the form of God).
> 
> I didn't take his "reaping god" as an "I'm more powerful than god", far from it.  I took it more as a "at some point god will end and something has to be there to reap him, that'll be me".  Which even that I'm not sure about, I'd like to see how they actually portray god if they ever do.



I don't think it means "I'm more powerful than God" so much as "I am _greater_ than God," which is an entirely different thing. And as far as power levels go... I don't see why the embodiment of _Entropy_ who will be there when the last thing eventually _ends_ is not, in a way, more powerful than that creative force.

I doubt God created Death. If that were so, they really shouldn't have forgotten it, if we trust what Death said. (And I do, as it so happens.) I kind of think that if anything, Death was there first, shapeless and formless until something existed to give him meaning.

Aspects of this really reminded me of Sandman's Death, especially because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



she's left to lock the doors to the universe once the show is over. "Reaping God" struck me as a very similar concept.


----------



## Jimin (May 7, 2010)

Honestly, I just think Supernatural screw around with their mythology too much. Just stick with one and go with it. They tried to do too much, me thinks.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> I don't think it means "I'm more powerful than God" so much as "I am _greater_ than God," which is an entirely different thing. And as far as power levels go...* I don't see why the embodiment of Entropy who will be there when the last thing eventually ends is not, in a way, more powerful than that creative force.*
> 
> I doubt God created Death. If that were so, they really shouldn't have forgotten it, if we trust what Death said. (And I do, as it so happens.) I kind of think that if anything, Death was there first, shapeless and formless until something existed to give him meaning.
> 
> ...



I guess, though logically he would have to reap himself immediately after since he would be the only thing left to die.  I'm not sure how much more powerful I think that extra instant of existence makes him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> I don't think it means "I'm more powerful than God" so much as "I am _greater_ than God," which is an entirely different thing. And as far as power levels go... I don't see why the embodiment of _Entropy_ who will be there when the last thing eventually _ends_ is not, in a way, more powerful than that creative force.
> 
> I doubt God created Death. If that were so, they really shouldn't have forgotten it, if we trust what Death said. (And I do, as it so happens.) I kind of think that if anything, Death was there first, shapeless and formless until something existed to give him meaning.
> 
> ...



This has Giaman written all over it really. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Honestly I'd like for them to go back to hunting smaller things.  That way there are plausible ways for them to win and keep going rather than relying on the stupidity of stronger creatures.  To this day I still don't understand why they didn't station an angel at Bobby's house to wait for the boys to show up.



I don't think they really wanted to follow the Winchesters, they wanted them to do what they said. Killing Bobby might have helped but he would have just killed himself to stop them. I just think Zachariah was a dick and he wanted to continue to be a dick as long as he could.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't think they really wanted to follow the Winchesters, they wanted them to do what they said. Killing Bobby might have helped but he would have just killed himself to stop them. I just think Zachariah was a dick and he wanted to continue to be a dick as long as he could.



But they always seemed like they were looking for the Winchesters.  Like when Dean met Raphael.  Raphael had a look on his face like he wanted to grab Dean first chance he got and run him off to Michael.

If they knew where they were they could have imprisoned them in the beautiful room and just kept on them until they relented and said yes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Did Raphael get out?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Did Raphael get out?



I've been wondering that for a while.  It seems like holy oil will burn forever unless someone puts it out.  At least that was the impression Gabriel gave when he was trapped.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I've been wondering that for a while.  It seems like holy oil will burn forever unless someone puts it out.  At least that was the impression Gabriel gave when he was trapped.


So he could be standing there in that ragged house?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So he could be standing there in that ragged house?



Yeah.  One thing I noticed when I was watching that scene was that the storm he had conjured had soaked everything in the room except him, he was bone try.  That indicates to me that his power cannot touch the flames or be used in any way to put them out.

So unless someone else came by and let him go I'd imagine he's still there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah.  One thing I noticed when I was watching that scene was that the storm he had conjured had soaked everything in the room except him, he was bone try.  That indicates to me that his power cannot touch the flames or be used in any way to put them out.
> 
> So unless someone else came by and let him go I'd imagine he's still there.


I think he might show up again next episode. Of course if God puts all these evil angels out and doesn't destroy them some of them could be out for revenge next season.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think he might show up again next episode. Of course if God puts all these evil angels out and doesn't destroy them some of them could be out for revenge next season.



I'd imagine so, I can't imagine heaven wouldn't go looking for a missing archangel.  That's a pretty major asset to lose in their war.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd imagine so, I can't imagine heaven wouldn't go looking for a missing archangel.  That's a pretty major asset to lose in their war.


  Especially Raphael. Its not like he's some no name, he's one of the big seven. Of course he might be undetectable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Especially Raphael. Its not like he's some no name, he's one of the big seven. Of course he might be undetectable.



Why would he be undetectable?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would he be undetectable?


Perhaps the oil doesn't let them sense where he is.


----------



## Rhaella (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I guess, though logically he would have to reap himself immediately after since he would be the only thing left to die.  I'm not sure how much more powerful I think that extra instant of existence makes him.



Not... necessarily. I don't see Death having to reap himself, as he's more the manifested idea of Death than a living being. He could end up waiting at the end of the universe, alone, for the next God to spring up.

It's kind of strange, actually, the disparities between the Three former Horsemen and this new one. They all felt very much more like people than ideas. Defeatable. Death is something different.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This has Giaman written all over it really.



Backwards and forwards. Usually with American Gods, but there's enough Sandman in it that I get annoyed whenever they start playing with Sandman character concepts and then screw up. Re: Lucifer.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Perhaps the oil doesn't let them sense where he is.



Possibly, though as we saw he can conjure storms and black out the eastern sea board.  So it wouldn't be too hard to signal where he is.



Rhaella said:


> Not... necessarily. I don't see Death having to reap himself, as he's more the manifested idea of Death than a living being. He could end up waiting at the end of the universe, alone, for the next God to spring up.



But he is a living being.  He has manifested in that form, hence he lives.  And if he lives then he must die.

If you're going to go with the manifestation route then god would technically be his opposite, life and creation and thus shouldn't be subject to death.



Rhaella said:


> It's kind of strange, actually, the disparities between the Three former Horsemen and this new one. They all felt very much more like people than ideas. Defeatable. Death is something different.



Well to be fair they were all much lesser ideas than he is.  Even their areas of power eventually rely on his.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Not... necessarily. I don't see Death having to reap himself, as he's more the manifested idea of Death than a living being. He could end up waiting at the end of the universe, alone, for the next God to spring up.
> 
> It's kind of strange, actually, the disparities between the Three former Horsemen and this new one. They all felt very much more like people than ideas. Defeatable. Death is something different.
> 
> ...



Yeah they really screwed Lucifer up, which makes me want to write him better when I have to. I didn't like some of the stuff they did with him and he didn't really seem smart enough. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Possibly, though as we saw he can conjure storms and black out the eastern sea board.  So it wouldn't be too hard to signal where he is.



Yeah that is true, I would signal them with that. though the whole US seems to be having it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah that is true, I would signal them with that. though the whole US seems to be having it.



True but I'd imagine it would be within his power to create a storm in the shape of the words "Raphael is here!!!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> True but I'd imagine it would be within his power to create a storm in the shape of the words "Raphael is here!!!"


That is the truth, I would think his storm would be ridiculous.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 7, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No one ever said there couldn't be other things out there, I just doubt anything else on the level of God.  I mean it would be pretty hard to write a plausible scenario where the boys can beat something like that.



Thats what I'm afraid of actually.

I don't like the idea of always finding more powerful opponents, thats just DragonBall Z mentality.

It just stops making sense at some point.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Death himself isn't like the other Horsemen. They just seem like random scrub demons who were promoted up to power and given rings. Death is as old as god is and he said he was more powerful than anything Dean could imagine (and he has met three Archangels).


Pestilance did say the other horsemen were his brothers tho, and he was pissed enough at the winchesters to go against orders and kill the vessels to avenge them, despite being on luci's leach.


And yea, next week's teaser was bleh.

[Edit: Am I the only one glad Pestilance got away? Looking forward to more Matt Frewer goodness]


----------



## Sin (May 8, 2010)

So is everyone happy with the scale of the disasters now? A lot of people were complaining that there wasn't enough widespread chaos. We got quite a few glimpses in this past ep to show that pretty much the entire world is blowing up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2010)

Sin said:


> So is everyone happy with the scale of the disasters now? A lot of people were complaining that there wasn't enough widespread chaos. We got quite a few glimpses in this past ep to show that pretty much the entire world is blowing up.


I don't think people understood that we didn't need to see that the whole world was going up, it's not supposed to be Day After Tomorrow or 2012. We could just assume.


----------



## Sin (May 8, 2010)

By the way, I'll totally buy that Death and God are on the same playing field.

You guys are looking at it as "Look at all the things God/Angels can do, death has no chance" but you're missing the point. God is the force of creation, of course he's going to have a more varied set of power to work with (like reality warping and time-altering).

Death is the force of... well Death. He needs to be able to do one thing and one thing only. In the big picture, his only "power" could be touching people and making them die, and it'd still be able to kill God. It's the force behind the power, not the manifestation of it.

God could be more "powerful" but still succumb to the force of Death.

At least that's how I saw it.


----------



## Afalstein (May 8, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> Not... necessarily. I don't see Death having to reap himself, as he's more the manifested idea of Death than a living being. He could end up waiting at the end of the universe, alone, for the next God to spring up.
> 
> It's kind of strange, actually, the disparities between the Three former Horsemen and this new one. They all felt very much more like people than ideas. Defeatable. Death is something different.



The other horsemen were more servants of Lucifer who seemed to enjoy their jobs.  Death was very obviously scornful of Lucifer and considered himself his superior. Then too... the other horsemen seemed more like just amped-up demons with special abilities, this guy was almost an abstraction.

It would have been interesting to seem him describe the other horsemen as his children, after all, they're all just essentially different methods of bringing death about (War, Famine, Pestilence).  But I suppose the idea of Death producing something is somewhat backwards.

Regarding the whole God/Death thing... first of all, that's terrible theology. God's immortal, nothing can kill him.  So are angels, according to Catholic tradition.

But outside that, I think they were going for a dichotomy feel.  The two are as old as each other and are basically opposite ends of the spectrum--Life and Death, you might say.  Looking at it in that way, you might say that "in the end" (implying that it WOULD be the end, no more gods or anything), sure Death might reap God, but then there would be no more life, and hence no more death.  So in the instant God would die, Death would cease to exist.

Kinda yin-yangish, really.

Though something really, really bothers me.  If Death is so all-fired old and uber-powerful and everything, how is it that there can even BE a spell to trap him?  Supernatural is woefully vague on what gives the devil traps and holy water their power, but you could at least assume it's God.  But if Death considers himself so incredibly above-it-all, who's powering the spell keeping him in check?


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2010)

Well, War referred to them as his 3 brothers. So, I'm guessing they were all created at the same time or something.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 8, 2010)

Well when they say brother it might not mean like an actual brother, but like the way black people use it, which is more meaningful I think.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 8, 2010)

While watching the episode I was thinking Gaiman's influence reeks of the episode (who's book I happen to be reading "the good omen" and I have read American Gods)- which was a superb episode the humor,plot, just everything, especially Death ....i freaking loved Death


----------



## Wuzzman (May 8, 2010)

I think the SN universe regards death and god as yin and yang of each other. The horseman were probably born in the likeness of death, which is an idea older and more primal than man. Famine and War are ideas born from human consciousness/condition, and hence I can see why they were not nearly as strong (remember at season 6 or 5 there were demons that represented the 7 deadly sins) as say famine which is as old as single cell organisms.


----------



## Raviene (May 9, 2010)

as epic as Death was...i still don't like the fact that Luci made him his bitch 

i mean what's up w/ these ridiculously powerful characters being held down by some simple spells


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 9, 2010)

Raviene said:


> as epic as Death was...i still don't like the fact that Luci made him his bitch
> 
> i mean what's up w/ these ridiculously powerful characters being held down by some simple spells



Yeah that had me for a bit......the devil.....holding death..with a spell....


----------



## Tempproxy (May 9, 2010)

Raviene said:


> as epic as Death was...i still don't like the fact that Luci made him his bitch
> 
> i mean what's up w/ these ridiculously powerful characters being held down by some simple spells



Yep imagine death coming to reap the SN verse God.

Death: I have come to reap your ass you lazy son of a bitch.

SN verse God: Hocus yazoo booty, baba booby zoo.*uses same spell Lucifer used.

Death:  Oh shit.


----------



## Undaunted (May 9, 2010)

I hope Death was lying about that or not telling the whole truth.

If anybody can cast this spell it's kind of .


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if this cage thing doesn't actually work out and they gotta battle it out after both saying yes. OK, another thing. I can't take this guy seriously as a vessel...


----------



## Undaunted (May 9, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> OK, another thing. I can't take this guy seriously as a vessel...



I know what you mean.


----------



## Jimin (May 9, 2010)

The worst one was Castiel using Jimmy's daughter as a vessel. Seeing an 8 year old beating up guys who were pwning Sam and Dean? Kinda an unusual moment.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 9, 2010)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Dean and Sam both say yes to Michael and Lucifer and before both of them start fighting, Papa Winchester walks in and easily stops them because he is now gods vessel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2010)

I like how people think they know what the spell that holds Death entails and how easy it was. It's funny to see people complain when there's not really anything to complain about. It's not like this is the first time something has been held in place by a spell.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 10, 2010)

Raviene said:


> I mean what's up w/ these ridiculously powerful characters being held down by some simple spells



Because it's the God damn Devil who casted it..?
And who says it was simple? Lucifer might be the only one able to pull it off as far as we know..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2010)

Nihonjin said:


> Because it's the God damn Devil who casted it..?
> And who says it was simple? Lucifer might be the only one able to pull it off as far as we know..



I'd have a hard time coming up with an explanation that would allow Lucifer but not God to cast said spell.  God created Lucifer and everything else in existence so wouldn't he just be able to create anything he needs to fill the requirements?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2010)

CTK said:
			
		

> I like how people think they know what the spell that holds Death entails and how easy it was. It's funny to see people complain when there's not really anything to complain about. It's not like this is the first time something has been held in place by a spell.


I figure that spells like this are just technicalities of the system, like how crossroads demons need souls to pull off feats, or how special oil can stop an archangel. These seem like things that work not because they are super powerful, but because they exploit some mechanics of the SN universe. I'd chalk things like the prophets under this to, or how angels need vessels to do battle. We've heard how these things are simply attributed to being part of "the rules". Similarly, the mechanics of what Death is or how he functions might make him susceptible to being bound by someone with extensive background knowledge of how the universe works. Lucifer in this case would qualify as someone with that knowledge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

That's a good point, there are things that don't make much sense. Like how can a salt line really keep back anything at all, ever? Especially demons.

The fire thing is also pretty weird. And the various angelic symbols. I mean, if they can just teleport why don't they teleport right back after being banished? Obviously they're bound somewhere.

It wouldn't really surprise me if god had his ow vessel and had some special weapon to kill him and could be bound or dispelled by random shit, too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a good point, there are things that don't make much sense. Like how can a salt line really keep back anything at all, ever? Especially demons.


 
That much never bothered me.  Just something about the nature of their being.  It makes as much sense as a spray painted devils trap on a police station floor trapping demons.

Its just the way things work in this universe and there is plenty of lore to back a lot of it up.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The fire thing is also pretty weird. And the various angelic symbols. I mean, if they can just teleport why don't they teleport right back after being banished? Obviously they're bound somewhere.



I've always thought they were dispersed and had to reconstitute.  Hence why when Cas came by in the last episode he didn't know where he was in the meantime.

The thing I'm wondering is if Death is so powerful and Lucifer has him on a leash why not unleash him on Heaven rather than Chicago?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2010)

What a lot of you are doing is questioning the validity of stuff that just is, the oil that keeps archangels and angels at bay is one of those things like a Devil's Trap. Just works. It's made for that. 

There are real world myths and legends at play in the show a lot of the time, but you would have to dig deep to get some of them.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I like how people think they know what the spell that holds Death entails and how easy it was. It's funny to see people complain when there's not really anything to complain about. It's not like this is the first time something has been held in place by a spell.



My main thing about the spell is that the God of the supernatural verse can simply cast it and bind death easily the same death who thinks he is going to reap said God.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 10, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if this cage thing doesn't actually work out and they gotta battle it out after both saying yes. OK, another thing. I can't take this guy seriously as a vessel...



Hahahaha same here imagine going from this Honest to god, this song got me good to Adam.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> My main thing about the spell is that the God of the supernatural verse can simply cast it and bind death easily the same death who thinks he is going to reap said God.



I got the feeling that Death reaping God would be the end of time. If you look at it logically, which sounds stupid because this is a show about fighting demons, then God and death are really dependent on each other. God is all about creation while death is, well about death. As soon as God started creating Death started killing, without the other, neither has purpose. God seems to back up all this "no-free-will" stuff so he probably wouldn't fight death if he tried to reap him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 11, 2010)

CMX said:
			
		

> It wouldn't really surprise me if god had his ow vessel and had some special weapon to kill him and could be bound or dispelled by random shit, too.


Indeed. If God in this case can be reaped then he is subject to the mechanics of the universe, but we've already seen things like thing before like an amulet that can detect his presence etc.



			
				CTK said:
			
		

> What a lot of you are doing is questioning the validity of stuff that just is, the oil that keeps archangels and angels at bay is one of those things like a Devil's Trap. Just works. It's made for that.


Exactly. In this fictional universe, all the little spells and things are just parts of the system. Whether they work or not often has nothing to do with 'power' as such.



			
				Temp said:
			
		

> My main thing about the spell is that the God of the supernatural verse can simply cast it and bind death easily the same death who thinks he is going to reap said God.


That presumes that his death is something God actually has some desire to stop. In this story he may simply be some aspect of the universe playing its part in how everything runs. If he is anything like angels, then he has most likely seen the future and seen his end already as well. We've seen how Lucifer and Michael go about their business with an air of inevitability to everything. In the same way, God in this case may have already seen his end but it isn't something he feels he needs to struggle against.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 11, 2010)

When Death said he was gonna reap God eventually, it probably meant that when God dies, of old age or not, Death will be the one to take his soul away. 

Now I can understand a lot of people around here read way too much manga and think everything HAS to be an epic battle, but this really didn't sound like one at all. 

A lot of people apparently heard "YO DAWG IMA GO KICK GOD's ASS LOLOLOL"

Everything doesn't have to be measured in powerlevels...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> When Death said he was gonna reap God eventually, it probably meant that when God dies, of old age or not, Death will be the one to take his soul away.
> 
> Now I can understand a lot of people around here read way too much manga and think everything HAS to be an epic battle, but this really didn't sound like one at all.
> 
> ...



That's most likely how its going to happen.  Like I said I'd imagine Death would have to reap himself immediately after since he would be the last being and there would be nothing left to reap.

I just don't buy that Death is more powerful than God since God keeps him in a rainy day craft box when he has no use for him, but reaping God's soul after his death would certainly fall under his job description.


----------



## Dash (May 11, 2010)

The whole 'I'm going to sacrifice myself' thing in this show is getting really annoying. 

-Dad sells soul for Dean's life
-Dean sells his soul for Sam's life
-Sam trys to save Dean from going to hell
-Dean tries to save Sam before he becomes a full pledged demon
-Dean almost lets Michael use him as a weapon to save the world
-Now Sam wants to jump in the pit with Satan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's most likely how its going to happen.  Like I said I'd imagine Death would have to reap himself immediately after since he would be the last being and there would be nothing left to reap.
> 
> I just don't buy that Death is more powerful than God since God keeps him in a rainy day craft box when he has no use for him, but reaping God's soul after his death would certainly fall under his job description.



The thing is that Death could have just meant it figuratively, like as to say everything dies and God will someday too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2010)

Dash said:


> The whole 'I'm going to sacrifice myself' thing in this show is getting really annoying.
> 
> -Dad sells soul for Dean's life
> -Dean sells his soul for Sam's life
> ...



Not to nitpick but how is that self sacrifice?  And Dean letting Michael use him as a weapon isn't a self sacrifice since Michael said that he would put Dean back the way he was after he was done.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is that Death could have just meant it figuratively, like as to say everything dies and God will someday too.



Entirely possible as well.


----------



## Dash (May 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not to nitpick but how is that self sacrifice?  And Dean letting Michael use him as a weapon isn't a self sacrifice since Michael said that he would put Dean back the way he was after he was done.
> 
> 
> 
> Entirely possible as well.



Not exactly the same but he was losing his humanity. As for the Michael thing I haven't watched much of this season so I wouldn't know, but from what I've seen it seemed the same. Anyways, even if its not, its still getting rather annoying.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2010)

Dash said:


> Not exactly the same but he was losing his humanity.



But when did Dean try to sacrifice himself to stop that?



Dash said:


> As for the Michael thing I haven't watched much of this season so I wouldn't know, but from what I've seen it seemed the same. Anyways, even if its not, its still getting rather annoying.



That's your opinion and that's fine, it hasn't really bothered me much.  It just goes along with the sense of family love and loyalty I've come to expect of the Winchesters.


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

I'm watching old episodes on TNT, and "Bad Day at Black Rock" is on, the one with the lucky rabbit's foot. Such a funny episode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2010)

Caelus said:


> I'm watching old episodes on TNT, and "Bad Day at Black Rock" is on, the one with the lucky rabbit's foot. Such a funny episode.



Best line of the episode "I'm Batman!".


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Best line of the episode "I'm Batman!".



Was so classic. And Sammy trying to get the gum off his shoe.

"What's wrong?"

"...I lost my shoe -pout-"


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2010)

Has there ever been anything Hebrew in the show? It always surprised me that there was little to no Hebrew on Supernatural.


----------



## Gooba (May 13, 2010)

Isn't the entire main plot Hebrew?  Don't they believe in the Old Testament?


----------



## Jimin (May 13, 2010)

Oh, I meant language-wise. I can't help but notice most of the spells and stuff were Latin or that ancient one that started with an e.


----------



## Zhariel (May 13, 2010)

You guys all better be here to talk about the finale once it's over


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2010)

Uh...wasn't feeling this season finale at all. If it was the series finale fine, it works. But when they bring back sean/Micheal it just felt like "Pointless" I guess.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2010)

I expected more...

also they shouldn't have shown sam until next season, that was kinda anti climatic.


----------



## Zhariel (May 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Uh...wasn't feeling this season finale at all. If it was the series finale fine, it works. But when they bring back sean/Micheal it just felt like "Pointless" I guess.



If it were the series finale, the it ended how I would have imagined, with the exception of the last few seconds. Obviously reminding us of the next season, of course.


I hope the next season doesn't ruin what is a great show for me.




~Gesy~ said:


> I expected more...
> 
> also they shouldn't have shown sam until next season, that was kinda anti climatic.



Agreed. Anyone care to guess how the fuck Sam was there?


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, it would have been a better series finale--just minus the return of Sam.

And no one's yet to say--Chuck Shirley was God?


----------



## Havoc (May 13, 2010)

Finale was disappointing.

I blame the poster above me.


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Finale was disappointing.
> 
> I blame the poster above me.


----------



## Zhariel (May 13, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> And no one's yet to say--Chuck Shirley was God?





...sort of makes sense, I guess. I did go "wtf?" when he poofed.


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2010)

It's about the only sensible person who could pull off that remaining on Earth.


----------



## Moon (May 13, 2010)

Liked it fairly well, was a bit predictable but hard to hype something up for two seasons then do something off the wall different. Certainly would have sufficed as a series finale. 

Did look like Chuck was God. But Dean's amulet never really responded to him so maybe not. Also looks like Cas became an archangel which is probably a good step towards making heaven less of an asshole. 

Guessing while the hole was strong enough to hold a unvesseled Lucifer, it couldn't hold both Lucifer and Micheal with their respective vessels. That or God released him for kicks and giggles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> It's about the only sensible person who could pull off that remaining on Earth.



no, i rather think god will never be shown

at first when the lights were flickering i thought that meant dean's new family was going to die


----------



## Keollyn (May 13, 2010)

Moon said:


> Did look like Chuck was God. But Dean's amulet never really responded to him so maybe not. Also looks like Cas became an archangel which is probably a good step towards making heaven less of an asshole.



Seems like it was just given to them to make them believe it would make them find him, yet truly throw them off his trail.

I mean, they said God was hidden. What better way than to hide among them?



> Guessing while the hole was strong enough to hold a unvesseled Lucifer, it couldn't hold both Lucifer and Micheal with their respective vessels. That or God released him for kicks and giggles.



I sort of believe that Lucy took over at the very last moment. Think about it. He doesn't want to fight his brother, what better way not to fight someone who's so willing to fight you then to trap them?

I think Lucy simply took over Sam, dumped his brother, and escaped in the nick of time.

Dem theories


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 13, 2010)

Oh wait..

Dean made that Virgin comment to Chuck...
Virgin Mary..

I guess he was God..


----------



## Achilles (May 14, 2010)

What the heck ever happened to Jesse?


12 O' Clock re-airing is starting. I'll get to see the "molotov scene" that I missed.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

ulius said:


> What the heck ever happened to Jesse?
> 
> 
> 12 O' Clock re-airing is starting. I'll get to see the "molotov scene" that I missed.



With the mullet? Didn't he die forever ago, when the bar got burned down or something?


----------



## Hannibal (May 14, 2010)

Caelus said:


> With the mullet? Didn't he die forever ago, when the bar got burned down or something?



Thats Ash..., who's Jesse? 

I believe in Chuck was God theory as well, wish they would have left Sammy's return at least till next season though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Thats Ash..., who's Jesse?
> 
> I believe in Chuck was God theory as well, wish they would have left Sammy's return at least till next season though.



yeah it would've been more suspenseful.

we would spend the summer wondering sam's fate.


----------



## Hannibal (May 14, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah it would've been more suspenseful.
> 
> we would spend the summer wondering sam's fate.



Now it's like, ok so who let you out and why, and did the other Winchester get a free ride out as well?


----------



## KamiKazi (May 14, 2010)

sam is a ghost was my impression what with the light flickering out, not full on "hey guys i'm back"


----------



## Havoc (May 14, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> sam is a ghost was my impression what with the light flickering out, not full on "hey guys i'm back"


Didn't that happen with angels and demons too?

Pretty sure it at least happened with demons.


----------



## Achilles (May 14, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Thats Ash..., who's Jesse?



Nobody remembers the Anti christ? The kid who turned Cas into an Angel Action figure and was more powerful than even the Archangels.



Hannibal said:


> wish they would have left Sammy's return at least till next season though.




Hell, I wish they would've left Sam's fate, and Bobby and Cas returning til next season. That would've been an even bigger cliffhanger than Dean in hell.

Now it's just Adam. They didn't even seem to remember him anyway. :ho Dean was "my *brother* (singular) is in hell and I lost *a* brother ect."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

I am pretty sure Chuck was meant to be God and man that was bad ass, can't wait to see how things pick up. Seems Dean has a family now...


----------



## KamiKazi (May 14, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Didn't that happen with angels and demons too?
> 
> Pretty sure it at least happened with demons.


all the times cas appeared i don't think lights flickered. with demons i can't recall honestly they walk around with lights on around them all the time though so my first thought was ghost, especially since lights going out with them is pretty consistent and sam was all emotional during his death


----------



## hehey (May 14, 2010)

First of all, Crowley didn't make an appearance?, dude!!!

How the hell are they going to do a 6th season after this, Dean got his happily ever after ending with Lisa, are the seriously going to do something to get him to start hunting again?, the hell?, i can smell the tragedy coming a mile away (how else are they getting him back in the game?). And that thing about Dean not seeing Bobby again for a very long time?, so hes not going to be in season 6?

And Sam just appearing at the end with no explanation whatsoever, what the bullshit?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

hehey said:


> First of all, Crowley didn't make an appearance?, dude!!!
> 
> How the hell are they going to do a 6th season after this, Dean got his happily ever after ending with Lisa, are the seriously going to do something to get him to start hunting again?, the hell?, i can smell the tragedy coming a mile away (how else are they getting him back in the game?). And that thing about Dean not seeing Bobby again for a very long time?, so hes not going to be in season 6?
> 
> And Sam just appearing at the end with no explanation whatsoever, what the bullshit?


You need them to spell out everything for you...I mean seriously is pretty easy to at least guess what happened. I hate how people try and whine when the plot's not spoon fed to them.


----------



## Hannibal (May 14, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> sam is a ghost was my impression what with the light flickering out, not full on "hey guys i'm back"



Thats a pretty cool idea, Id buy that.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 14, 2010)

Cas: Hey, ass butt *throws molotov cocktail*
Lucifer: Castiel, did you just molotov my brother with holy fire?
Cas: uhh....no

I lol'd hard. You gotta love the guy

When Cas appeared again after he was blown up, I really thought he was god and to be honest I was happy. It would have been awesome if it was him and he was constantly dicking around with them. When he did say no, and they showed Chuck after that again narrating, I had a strong feeling it was him.

I also like the part where Chick was saying how the fans expect too much and bitch if they are not happy.


----------



## Moon (May 14, 2010)

Quite a few plotholes (Bobby's soul, the antichrist, leftover demons, tons of other junk probably) but was to be expected. 

Did not like Adam's role at all, heck I hated seeing him there. That was supposed to be the final angst-cleansing showdown between Sam and Dean and he just didn't belong. On another note though, damn has he had a shitty existence. Got eaten alive, then got smacked around by an angel, purged by an angel, taken over by an angel, and now gets to hang with Luci for all eternity. 

Maybe Chuck isn't God and just disappeared because his work was done or he was taken away because heaven's destiny had been ruined. Just don't like the general idea of him being God. 

Whatever Sam came back as he didn't come back as very strong. Just a single light over his head and not even a flicker inside the house.

Really can't be a happy ending for Dean. No way he wants to live a regular life. Made no sense for Cas to go on about freedom only to have Dean tied down by a family.


----------



## Raviene (May 14, 2010)

so.....after all is said and done....


what's the plot next season???


----------



## Jeroen (May 14, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I also like the part where Chuck was saying how the fans expect too much and bitch if they are not happy.



Trueer words were never spoken


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 14, 2010)

Holy fuck was Cas funny


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

I hope Castiel comes back.


----------



## Soranushi (May 14, 2010)

_***random post***_

That was a Great Ending....Castiel was hilarious

The moment Chuck vanished after his narration made me go "Ha!" which in-turn made the ending complete and all the more satisfying for me.

Anyway, all I hope for the next season is that it's entertaining. And for Crowley and Castiel to show up for a couple episodes:33.

_***disappears***_


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 14, 2010)

Gabriel is dead, Michael is supposedly in the cage and we are no so sure about Lucifer.

Cas is now (possibly) archangel lvl, so that leaves him and Raphael in heaven as the big dogs. I wonder how that will go down


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 14, 2010)

I thought the season finale was alright. This whole theory of Chuck being God all along sounds kinda cool. I'm glad that Castiel made top angel in heaven now after all the shit he's been through. I didn't think they should've shown Sam standing outside like that. They should've left that for next season. Dean's family man time will definitely come to an end next season or in between this season & the next.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

Chuck = God = Awesome

Sam returning was expected (and I'm guessing done after they found they'd get a sixth season). I would have preferred the lights flickering out and ending there (leaving us to guess what made them flicker), but showing Sam works too.

Cas being archangel level makes things way more interesting IMO. They needed SOME WAY to heal Dean, he likely would have died (since Chuck/God said "Dean didn't want Castiel to save him"). Would have preferred if Bobby stayed dead though (nothing against Bobby, just would have made the fight seem more significant).

Overall I'm very pleased, can't wait to see how Season 6 pans out. Hope to see tons more of Anti.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> Chuck = God = Awesome
> 
> Sam returning was expected (and I'm guessing done after they found they'd get a sixth season). I would have preferred the lights flickering out and ending there (leaving us to guess what made them flicker), but showing Sam works too.
> 
> ...



What sense would it have made for Bobby to stay dead with a possible archangel right there? The fight "feeling more significant" shouldn't effect stuff making sense.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

*shrug*

I'm just saying that's what I would have preferred, not that it would have made better writing


----------



## Nightfall (May 14, 2010)

Not really that fond of the whole Chuck being God, but I liked the moment, was very nice narration. About halfway through the episode I thought things were going to be completely anti-climatic, but it didn't feel like that. Bad buildup for a finale(even low-scale) but something ''bigger'' probably wouldn't have worked for Supernatural anyway. 

And now for season 6, that might end up being ok. If not I can always pretend it doesn't exist...


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 14, 2010)

There's a thread for Supernatural? 

I personally loved the finale.  But it felt so much like a series finale, I'll have to wait to see if s6 sucks or not before deciding if they should have ended it there.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

Son of a bitch Chuck was God


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

I do hope Cas has returned Bobby's soul or something.


Also, here's an idea for Supernatural
Gabriel is still alive.
It was either all a biiig trick for Lucifer, or you know, he travelled into the future, does a couple of grand shows and then goes back into his time line so he can die.


----------



## Tobi-chan (May 14, 2010)

Here are the possibilities I'm considering for s6:

- Lucy still inside Sam, but Sam's in control. But it wouldn't be revealed until halfway through the season. 
- Things come full circle, with Sam coming to get Dean to go hunting again.
- Sam doesn't want to bother Dean's apple pie life, they live apart for a while, until they just so happen to wind up bumping into each other, a monster comes along, Dean gets back into the groove of things -- Sam I imagine always has been hunting
- Same as above, just Dean was secretly hunting all along, his apple pie life just a cover.

Of course there are a million other possibilities, but these are the most prominent ones in my mind. 

Also, I love that they worked Stull Cemetery in. Fans have been theorizing it for years.


----------



## Zhariel (May 14, 2010)

Raviene said:


> so.....after all is said and done....
> 
> 
> what's the plot next season???



It becomes a comedy, like something you'd find on TBS. Dean struggles to go from Demon Hunter, to dealing with a normal life with a kid and a relationship. His new son pee's the bed, Dean goes "And I thought Wendigo's were bad! " He looks at the camera, the audience laughs.



Nawww, kidding.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 14, 2010)

Tobi-chan said:


> Also, I love that they worked Stull Cemetery in. Fans have been theorizing it for years.



Whats the deal with Stull Cemetery? I can't remember anything about from previous episodes......but its been a while since I watched the older seasons


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2010)

It's pretty obvious the creator himself wanted it to end but just brought back Sam because season 6 will return to season 1 type stuff. It's not a terrible idea but now I feel season 6 is gonna feel like mostly filler. Owell if it sucks then the true ending was sam dying and dean living his normal life in my mind.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2010)

Not really feeling Chuck = God.  



~Gesy~ said:


> I expected more...
> 
> also they shouldn't have shown sam until next season, that was kinda anti climatic.



I was hoping for a scene similar to where we see Dean in hell from the season 3 finale. In this case we'd get to see Lucifer/Sam & Adam/Michael going at it in the cage. Instead we got "that." They should gone with my idea or just end it with the light flicking and it going out. Hinting that Dean's normal life isn't going to last long. 



Caelus said:


> Agreed. Anyone care to guess how the fuck Sam was there?





kamikazi said:


> sam is a ghost was my impression what with the light flickering out, not full on "hey guys i'm back"



Same.

Anyway, bring on next season which won't start til January. That's right folks. CW's giving the final season the Lost treatment with a mid-season start. Long wait but at least we get to see new episodes in consecutive weeks without a break.


----------



## Afalstein (May 14, 2010)

Tobi-chan said:


> There's a thread for Supernatural?
> 
> I personally loved the finale.  But it felt so much like a series finale, I'll have to wait to see if s6 sucks or not before deciding if they should have ended it there.



I think this would work better as a series finale, to be honest.  Bobby alive, the angels behaving themselves and under Castiel's heel, Dean starting an ordinary life, with a teaser of God's existence and Sam (perhaps Lucifer) returning.  It would work perfectly, apart from Dean still having happiness issues.

But then, Dean will ALWAYS have happiness issues.

I really don't know what on earth they can do after this.  More of Lucifer?  Maybe a rebellion against Castiel that they need to help him with?  Maybe Sam as some uber-powerful other, even beyond Lucifer's level?

I mean seriously.  Demons aren't even a threat anymore, Castiel is in charge of the angels, Lucifer killed all the gods.  Dean mentioned going after God, but if he honestly does that it will be the stupidest thing ever (not to mention half the viewership will cry foul).  The only thing they can do now is aliens.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2010)

That wasnt quite what i expected....

Its kinda dissapointing if they were on a small budget as that last fight was very underwhelming

Either way, i am still looking forward to whats going to happen next season thanks to that ending


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2010)

Its hard to say how I feel about a lot of the moments in this episode until we actually find out what happened.

I love the idea of Cas being made an archangel, rewards him for being the only angel in heaven to actually take a moral stand on whats going on.  Hopefully that is what happened.

Really liked Sam and Lucifers conversation when Lucifer was inside of his body, very well handled scene and I like how he hated the people who wronged Sam in his life.

Chuck being god could be interesting, but I'd like an explanation of why the necklace didn't respond to him and if it wasn't going to respond why bring its power up at all?

I'm wondering if God pulled Sam out of the box or if the box could hold Michael _or_ Lucifer but not _both_ of them.

I'm also mildly curious whats going to happen to the horsemens rings.  The only one who should still be up and around is Death and I don't see why he would need it.

Then there's Raphael, is he still stuck in that house?  If he is that would make Castiel possibly the only Archangel in heaven and without God or Michael present wouldn't that make him essentially God?

The last scene with Sam could go any number of ways.  He could still be possessed by Lucifer, he could be really hopped up on the gallons of demon blood he drank.  It's hard to tell.


----------



## Gooba (May 14, 2010)

Maybe the necklace didn't respond to him because he's God, and if he doesn't want to be noticed he won't be.  I really have no idea about Sam, and I don't have enough to speculate until next season.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Maybe the necklace didn't respond to him because he's God, and if he doesn't want to be noticed he won't be.  I really have no idea about Sam, and I don't have enough to speculate until next season.



It's certainly feasible, but why bother mentioning it at all if it wasn't going to work?

Unless its going to factor in at some point in the next season.


----------



## Keollyn (May 14, 2010)

Moon said:


> Maybe Chuck isn't God and just disappeared because his work was done or he was taken away because heaven's destiny had been ruined. Just don't like the general idea of him being God.



That makes no sense whatsoever.

With all of Chuck's bitching about what's been going on with him and this whole angel/prophet business, he gets wisked away with a smile?


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2010)

Overall, good stuff. I was a bit surprised Dean didn't just offer himself to be the vessel. This kinda contradicts his statements in 5x18 in which he states he would fight Sam if it came to that.


----------



## Gooba (May 14, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It's certainly feasible, but why bother mentioning it at all if it wasn't going to work?
> 
> Unless its going to factor in at some point in the next season.


It was kind of like trying to find the Colt to kill Satan, a MacGuffin.  Plus didn't that angel they met in Heaven say it wouldn't work anymore?  Me memory sucks but I recall something about that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Overall, good stuff. I was a bit surprised Dean didn't just offer himself to be the vessel. This kinda contradicts his statements in 5x18 in which he states he would fight Sam if it came to that.



michael said he doesn't need him anymore.


----------



## Havoc (May 14, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> all the times cas appeared i don't think lights flickered. with demons i can't recall honestly they walk around with lights on around them all the time though so my first thought was ghost, especially since lights going out with them is pretty consistent and sam was all emotional during his death


It doesn't matter if he was emotional, he was already in hell, his soul would be trapped in hell, therefore, no ghost.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> It was kind of like trying to find the Colt to kill Satan, a MacGuffin.



Perhaps, though they had a far better reason to go after the Colt.  Up until that point it had a very legitimate shot at killing Lucifer.  It was when it was actually tried, failed and explained that we learned it didn't.  The amulet didn't get any explanation at all it just didn't work when they met Chuck.



Gooba said:


> Plus didn't that angel they met in Heaven say it wouldn't work anymore?  Me memory sucks but I recall something about that.



Joshua said that God was telling them to back off and they wouldn't be able to find him even with the amulet.  That could have meant any number of things.  Hell that could have meant god made his own little pocket universe like the beautiful room and the amulet would be useless because you'd never be able to get in the room to be in his presence.  He never said anything about it not working at all.



~Gesy~ said:


> michael said he doesn't need him anymore.



Yeah he had a vessel but being that Dean is his true vessel he'd have a better shot in the fight with Dean as a host.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 14, 2010)

One thing that surprised me this episode was the way Michael spoke. He called Dean a maggot. I thought it was only Lucifer who was supposed to hate and look down on humans. I know other angels such as Zach and Uriel looked down on humans too, but they were low level and bad guys. Michael was supposed to be the one that followed, and was loyal to god, yet he spoke in this manner

Also, last when we saw him, he was so calm and collected. Here, he seemed very touchy and short fused


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> One thing that surprised me this episode was the way Michael spoke. He called Dean a maggot. I thought it was only Lucifer who was supposed to hate and look down on humans. I know other angels such as Zach and Uriel looked down on humans too, but they were low level and bad guys. Michael was supposed to be the one that followed, and was loyal to god, yet he spoke in this manner
> 
> Also, last when we saw him, he was so calm and collected. Here, he seemed very touchy and short fused



Yeah I was a little surprised about that too.  I figured it was mainly because now he was actually faced with the fact that he would have to kill his beloved brother and it put him into a really off mood.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2010)

luci was on the edge to.

it was a serious family matter that dean decided to interrupt


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 14, 2010)

It was also surprising that Gabriel wasn't mentioned. You'd think Micheal would be pissed at Lucy killing one of their brothers, but poor guy gets no mention


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 14, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> It was also surprising that Gabriel wasn't mentioned. You'd think Micheal would be pissed at Lucy killing one of their brothers, but poor guy gets no mention



That's assuming he even knew.  Gabriel did a good job hiding from the Angels over the years.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It's certainly feasible, but why bother mentioning it at all if it wasn't going to work?
> 
> Unless its going to factor in at some point in the next season.


Could have been mentioned to throw us off.

If the "amulet that burns hot around God" hadn't burned hot around any of the current characters, then we'd all assume it was a new character, thus adding to the surprise when we find out Chuck was God all along.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2010)

Fuck y'alls opinion

"I won't leave you" broke my heart in two


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

> But here's another idea. What if Chuck isn't God, but instead he's a son  of God (Jesus, or whoever). If you recall, Dean called Chuck for  information, and Chuck answered the phone expecting "Mistress Magda."  Magda, as in a shortened name for Magdalene, as in Mary Magdalene, as in  the woman who is reputed to have had a relationship with Jesus. Is it  possible that God sent him to Earth to watch over the Winchesters and  help them through this problem? And once his work was done, POOF, he  could disappear and go back to heaven?



                  .


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2010)

From July 2009 ....

Source.



> Did God go on a vision quest and he's just in the wilderness, or was there foul play?
> 
> Eric Kripke: I'm not going to reveal that, and the reason I'm not going to reveal is because - not in anytime of the first half of the season - but God will be a character in Supernatural this season. Which has lead to no end of hilarity in the writer's room of Supernatural trying to break God's motivation. We're like, "What would God do?" "What's his motivation in this scene?" We start laughing and say well Gossip Girl doesn't have these problems.
> 
> He will be a character. I'm not going to reveal how or where. He's not going to thread in anytime soon. This is the big season. We felt we couldn't bring on the devil without bringing on God too. It brings us no end to amusement that our little show has these characters, and is asking these kinds of questions. Hopefully, we don't bore everyone silly this season.


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (May 14, 2010)

Sin said:


> .



That makes sense. Dean also made that virgin/prostitute comment.
Of course, if Chuck is Jesus, then technically he is god.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 14, 2010)

ÐÈPRÈŞŞÈÐ said:


> That makes sense. Dean also made that virgin/prostitute comment.
> *Of course, if Chuck is Jesus, then technically he is god.*



This makes absolutely no sense to me..


----------



## Havoc (May 14, 2010)

People who believe in the Trinity think God and Jesus are the same.


----------



## Gooba (May 14, 2010)

Given that Mary Magda thing, and the writer's now I'm almost sure he was God.


----------



## Nihonjin (May 14, 2010)

Havoc said:


> People who believe in the Trinity think God and Jesus are the same.



Still doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Havoc (May 14, 2010)

The Trinity doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sin (May 14, 2010)

Nihonjin said:


> Still doesn't make any sense to me.


You can think of it like water.

Liquid, Ice, and Steam.
God, Jesus, and the holy spirit.

It's different forms of the same entity.

Though I agree that it makes no sense.


----------



## Dash (May 15, 2010)

Great season finale, loved it. Cas was awesome and the ending felt just right...before Sam showed up and I realized that they will be dragging this series out. 

How is Chuck god? I haven't watched much of this season. =/


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Dash said:


> Great season finale, loved it. Cas was awesome and the ending felt just right...before Sam showed up and I realized that they will be dragging this series out.
> 
> How is Chuck god? I haven't watched much of this season. =/



It does make sense that Chuck is God actually.  He always knew too much even for a Prophet.  I'd just passed him off as a convienient plot device, but now that we found out that he's God, well it makes you look at things a bit differently.

Anyways, the show should have ended with this episode (it was always intended to be a 5 season long show).  If it was the series finale you can bet that Castiel and Bobby wouldn't have survived and Sam would still be sealed up with Adam, Lucifer and Michael.



Tsukiyomi said:


> It's certainly feasible, but why bother mentioning it at all if it wasn't going to work?
> 
> Unless its going to factor in at some point in the next season.



A plot device to keep Castiel from magically accomplishing everything since he still had his angel powers back then.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2010)

lol lol 
Lucifer and Michael together, and there was a fistfight.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2010)

also

HEY GUYS HOW COME DEANS NECKLACE THING NEVER REACTED AROUND GOD?


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

^ He's God. It does what he wants. :ho

If Michael's 1st and back up vessels are related, and Cas's two are related, and they all come from the same bloodline, then who the hell was Nick? Was he some distant surviving Wichester or Campbell blood relative?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 15, 2010)

That explanation sounds like it belongs in a church, do not want!


----------



## Violent Man (May 15, 2010)

Just finished watching the finale and I'm really surprised by how much i liked it. 

I always tend to get pretty amped up when I watch the recap of the season with Kansas. I loved the scene with Lucifer and Sam and them killing all the people from his past. The part where Dean is getting manhandled by Lucifer at the end but Sam takes control was just awesome even though it was expected. The atmosphere of that scene was just setup brilliantly. Chuck as God I actually find funny more than anything.

Honestly I would have been satisfied if this was the series finale but regardless I'm looking forward to the next season which is something I thought wouldn't happen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

I kind of wonder if Chuck was meant to be just Jesus, the Virgin thing could kind of be that.


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

Chuck did sort of look like a dirty Jesus, which is what made me think he was God.

Others have said he was just a prophet ascending to heaven.



Violent Man said:


> Honestly I would have been satisfied if this was the series finale but regardless I'm looking forward to the next season which is something I thought wouldn't happen.



I used to say that this series needed to stick to the five year plan and then end before becoming some lumbering zombie that's past it's prime, but as we got closer to the end of the season I got more and more reluctant to let go and ended up wanting more episodes. 

So I'm glad it's returning now.

There's too many good sc-fi and supernatural series getting the can or ending as is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

It looks like the whole "which is the better show--Heroes or Supernatural" argument has been decided too.


----------



## Nightfall (May 15, 2010)

^That was an argument?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> ^That was an argument?


Yeah people I knew talked about me wasting my time watching Supernatural when Heroes was around.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

From Wiki:



> The sixth season of Supernatural has been officially confirmed by the CW  network.  Creator Eric Kripke originally planned for the show to only last five  seasons, but due to increased ratings from the fourth and fifth seasons,  there has been talk of the show returning for more. Eric Kripke has  confirmed that he will not be returning as showrunner for Season Six;  however, he will still remain as a hands-on executive producer, leaving  Executive Producer Sera Gamble to take over the reins.  Both  and  have six year contracts, so as the  network has chosen to continue the show, they will return for at least  one more season. Padalecki stated that if the show is no longer  compelling after a possible sixth season, that he will not return for  more. Sera Gamble, who will take over the showrunner position, had said  that the sixth and possible final season of the show will focus on the  brothers' relationship.  The season will steer towards the format of the early seasons, with  "lots of meat-and-potatoes closed-ended episodes, and...a season-long  story arc to weave in".


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Given that Mary Magda thing, and the writer's now I'm almost sure he was God.



Really? That makes think he might be jesus


----------



## Kobe (May 15, 2010)

What a finale! damn.. beginning, ending.. everything was awesome. I didn't know the series would end with Season 5, I knew there would be a Season 6 and it would be continuation of main storyline, that's why I was surprised.. but I'm still looking forward to Season 6, Sam showing up in the end is gonna keep people having interest in series.

I thought Chuck was an ordinary prophet and after his job is done, he ascended to heaven, while I was watching the episode.. but all narrating stuff, the things he wrote as script were much more detailed than a prophet would know.. Him being 'God' is highly possible.. then a question appears, why didn't Dean's necklace react to Chuck? It seems like a plothole, but then again if he's God, he can make things happen any way he wants.


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

I'm gonna miss the Trickster/Loki/Gabe next season. He always gave us the best joke episodes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2010)

Maybe they could give us a real Trickster.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of wonder if Chuck was meant to be just Jesus, the Virgin thing could kind of be that.



Jesus and God are the same being according to Catholicism.


----------



## Mandrake (May 15, 2010)

> Maybe they could give us a real Trickster.



Yeah, I guess it'd be cool to see someone like Coyote or Anansi, but I guess there probably isn't a real Norse god Loki (but that would be a way to get Richard Speight Jr back if he was posing as him). I dunno, he'd have to be pretty awesome, IMO, to fill Gabriel's tiny shoes.

And I wouldn't want him to be just a rehash.


----------



## Crackers (May 15, 2010)

HEY, ASS-BUTT!! 

Oh, Castiel, how I love you. pek

I'm pissed that there will be a sixth season, though. It ended perfectly, even when I saw the lamp flicker, but then Sam just had to reappear again. Resolution for next season will not be as good as it should have been this season, I can already tell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2010)

any have the Direct down load of the episoide? ,i miss it.


----------



## hehey (May 15, 2010)

The Stuff with the Impala was pretty cool.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 15, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Jesus and God are the same being according to Catholicism.


Plus the Orthodox and most Protestant churches.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2010)

the the season 5 finale was a very good. so chuck was god all along and looks like he brought sam back at the end or he escaped. wonder how they will top this season and what they will do next season. after stopping the end of the world and beating lucifer what are they gonna do next season. take out renegade gods from other religions if any are left. so castiel got new powers and took michaels place that was good.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> the the season 5 finale was a very good. so chuck was god all along and looks like he brought sam back at the end or he escaped. wonder how they will top this season and what they will do next season. after stopping the end of the world and beating lucifer what are they gonna do next season. take out renegade gods from other religions if any are left. so castiel got new powers and took michaels place that was good.



Sounds like they are going back to the monster of the week formula that they were doing back in season 1 and 2.  Focusing on the Winchester Brothers relationship.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2010)

I wonder if we'd have as many people complaining about Season 6 if Kripke's 5-season-plan had never been released.

These guys gave us 5 awesome seasons, I'm not worried at all about Season 6.


----------



## vivEnergy (May 15, 2010)

you and me ... M F E O pek:33


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2010)

saw the finale it was awesome and sad,i really loved the narration ,the music was awesome and the sealing of Lucifer and Michael being sealed together was  awesome too.

it was awesome that Castiel became a arch angel or a Seraph angel,healed Dean and revived Bobby.



Enclave said:


> Jesus and God are the same being according to Catholicism.


Jesus is supposed to be the son of god ,not god himself.


----------



## Sin (May 15, 2010)

> Jesus is supposed to be the son of god ,not god himself.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2010)

Enclave said:


> It does make sense that Chuck is God actually.  He always knew too much even for a Prophet.  I'd just passed him off as a convienient plot device, but now that we found out that he's God, well it makes you look at things a bit differently.
> 
> Anyways, the show should have ended with this episode (it was always intended to be a 5 season long show).  If it was the series finale you can bet that Castiel and Bobby wouldn't have survived and Sam would still be sealed up with Adam, Lucifer and Michael.


i disagree, i think Sam would have not been sealed ,Castiel and Bobby would be revived.but i do think that the Sam face scene at the end was added wend season 6 was confirmed.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> Jesus is supposed to be the son of god ,not god himself.



It's called the Holy Trinity.  The Father the Son and the Holy Spirit.  They are all God.

Jesus was according to Catholicism essentially God manifested as a human.

[edit]
This by the way does not mean that when Jesus walked the Earth that God was not present in Heaven, he's an omnipotent being, being in two places at once isn't exactly difficult if you're omnipotent.

Also you can thank my being raised Catholic for my knowing this crap.  So don't mistake me for actually being Catholic, I personally don't believe in any of this stuff, doesn't change the fact though that I was taught it and do find belief systems fascinating.
[/edit]



Linkdarkside said:


> i disagree, i think Dean would have not been sealed ,Castiel and Bobby would be revived.but i do think that the Sam face scene at the end was added wend season 6 was confirmed.



First off, you clearly meant to say Sam instead of Dean in your first sentence 

Secondly, do you remember the season finale for season 1?  That was supposed to be the series finale since they didn't think they were going to be picked up for a second season.  That shows that they really weren't above having a depressing as hell series finale.  Thus I stand by my suspicion that Castiel and Bobby would have remained dead.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2010)

Enclave said:


> It's called the Holy Trinity.  The Father the Son and the Holy Spirit.  They are all God.
> 
> Jesus was according to Catholicism essentially God manifested as a human.
> 
> ...


no i misspoke i thought you said Dean would have been sealed too,but i still do not think Castiel and  Bobby would have stayed dead,specialty Castiel i suspected him to be revived again after he exploded plus the fact that god revived him 2 times already ,i also suspected  his angel powers to return in one point of the story.

as of Bobby i always thought if he died ,it would be on the series finale but of couse Castiel resurrection and his angel powers pretty much guarantee he was going to  get resurrected and i don't think they would left Dean alone whit not a single person that known what happen beside a angel.


----------



## Banhammer (May 15, 2010)

To people insisting with the Trinity. They were one and they were three at the same time. Father, Son and Holy Spirit are God. But Supernatural dosen't necessarily have an extremely strict view, as you remember with the anti Christ, and it would explain the archangel guarding bullshit.  Dosen't Chuck however get killed by lucifer in the future though?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 16, 2010)

Since when does religion have to make sense anyway, thats never been a crittera. From what I remember, if you promise people they won't cease to exist past death they'll believe anything you shove down their throat.

Finale was nice, the Impala scenes were nice, Ass-Butt had me lol and so did Dean's entrance on the battlefield, sure the fight-scene was a bit disapointing but overall the episode worked well.

The ending felt silly, but I'm still looking forward to season 6.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 16, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Since when does religion have to make sense anyway, thats never been a crittera. From what I remember, if you promise people they won't cease to exist past death they'll believe anything you shove down their throat.


Since when did this become a religion bashing thread?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 16, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> Since when did this become a religion bashing thread?



Couldn't resist 

Anyway, am I the only one who finds it silly how they pushed two WINGED angels into a hole. 

Sure they were in their vessels, but that shouldn't keep them from teleporting or leaving said vessel while its falling.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2010)

not if the vessel clenched their arse very tight.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 16, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> Anyway, am I the only one who finds it silly how they pushed two WINGED angels into a hole.
> 
> Sure they were in their vessels, but that shouldn't keep them from teleporting or leaving said vessel while its falling.



I'd imagine it's something similar to why they can't fly out of the flames of holy fire.  Given that the hole was a portal into a prison specifically designed for an archangel it would make sense once they were being pulled in that they couldn't teleport away.

Plus Lucifer was still being held by Sam.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2010)

I knew it would be an anti-climatic ending, oh and chuck is God I already guessed that before the big revelation. I didn’t like the way things wrapped up way to many plot holes.


----------



## Starstalker (May 16, 2010)

Is this show finally over?
I heard somewhere that this will be the last season.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> Is this show finally over?
> I heard somewhere that this will be the last season.



There's gonna be a 6th season....


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I didn?t like the way things wrapped up way to many plot holes.



Like what?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 16, 2010)

I guess we will never find out why Azazel was special. I really wanted to know why he was the only yellow eyed demon and was immune to holy water and stuff


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I guess we will never find out why Azazel was special. I really wanted to know why he was the only yellow eyed demon and was immune to holy water and stuff



He likely was just a certain class of demon, a class we hadn't seen any more of.

You'll note that there were also white eyed demons (basically the strongest of the demons) and red eyed demons (cross roads demons)


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Like what?



Like Sam having the physical capacity to pull Michael along into the pitt, I mean from what we have seen of angels not to mention arc angels Michael should have lifted him like a child one handed away from the pitt. Also don?t angels have tk, why not just tk hold and pull him away. Then there is the case of teleporting away, once Michael grabbed Sam he could have just went poof and that's the end of the pitt business. Also I find it funny how Dean was made redundant, what happened to all this talk about "one true vessel" bullshit. I mean the angels on;y spent a majority of the season chasing after Dean and putting in so much effort to try and convince him when all along another Vessel was underground and ripe for the picking in weak minded little Adam. Then in  the end it turns out they don?t need Dean in fact he is nothing but a Maggot in the eyes of a now frantic and short tempered Michael. Who earlier on in the season displayed a calm, charismatic and intelligent persona. Where did that Michael go? Hell Michael seemed almost like a whinny little brat (funny there was a star wars mention in this episode because Michael reminded me of Anakin Skywalker or perhaps it was the actor), I chuckled when he called Sam/Lucifer his little brother. Also God being Chuck seems like a random idea thrown in at the last minute for the "ohhhhhhhh my God I cant believe that" (no pun intended) factor. Correct me if I am wrong but didn?t Chuck die in the future? So how does that work.  Lol the devil in this show isnt very smart he had the rings and what does he do with them ohhhhhhh stuffs it in his pocket and leaves it there. How about teleporting to another planet or to some unreachable place and dumping them there, that is if he cant destroy them but oh no instead he opts to put it in his pocket.

Also when Lucifer and Michael where about to throw down it looked like they were going to do it with their fist, that whole showdown should have been built up and presented in such an epic manner that fanboys here and wide would be creaming their selves at the thought of such a fight. Yes I am aware of a little thing called budget but alas again I must bring up Charmed a show that housed many many great power fights. It would have been epic to have Sam/ Lucifer waiting in the grave yard and then we here a boom and thunder strikes the ground, camera zooms up and then down and we see Michael/Adam in a crater from where he has just landed. The two stare at each other and mutter each others name Michael: Lucifer, Lucifer: Michael and a very very strong wind starts to blow, the Grave Yard becomes a place humans cant even walk on due to the sheer force and presence of these two incredible beings. Something like that would have been epic, we didn?t have to have a fight just something to show these two were on another level and that this was the beginning of the end and once the fight started the planet would be nuked. Ahhhhhhhh I am getting bored of moaning. Oh they didn?t even clear up whatever happened to Raphael and isn?t he  top dog now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 16, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I guess we will never find out why Azazel was special. I really wanted to know why he was the only yellow eyed demon and was immune to holy water and stuff



High level demons aren't affected.  Remember when Ruby said that demons on Lilith's level 'aren't sweating the holy water'?

I hope at some point they explain Azazel but that's doubtful at this point.



Tempproxy said:


> Like Sam having the physical capacity to pull  Michael along into the pitt, I mean from what we have seen of angels not  to mention arc angels Michael should have lifted him like a child one  handed away from the pitt. Also don’t angels have tk, why not just tk  hold and pull him away. Then  there is the case of teleporting away, once Michael grabbed Sam he could  have just went poof and that's the end of the pitt business.



Dude, break up your text a bit.

Again the pit is designed specifically to hold archangels.  I'd imagine  once Sam was actually being pull in he'd be pulled in.  Michael got too  close and was pulled in as well.



Tempproxy said:


> Also I find it funny how Dean was made  redundant, what happened to all this talk about "one true vessel"  bullshit. I mean the angels on;y spent a majority of the season chasing  after Dean and putting in so much effort to try and convince him when  all along another Vessel was underground and ripe for the picking in  weak minded little Adam.



It's like how Lucifer could take other hosts but Sam was his true  vessel.  He didn't wait until he could take Sam before starting the  apocalypse, he did everything he could without him then when he had him  that was it.

We have no idea how the fight would have gone, the Winchesters seemed to  change quite a bit about what was "supposed to happen".  They  essentially killed three of the horsemen and worked with the fourth  against Lucifer after sending the Anti-christ away where Lucifer  couldn't find it.

Michael probably accepted the fact that Dean wouldn't say yes in time  and moved on.



Tempproxy said:


> Then in  the end it turns out they don’t need  Dean in fact he is nothing but a Maggot in the eyes of a now frantic and  short tempered Michael. Who earlier on in the season displayed a calm,  charismatic and intelligent persona. Where did that Michael go? Hell  Michael seemed almost like a whinny little brat (funny there was a star  wars mention in this episode because Michael reminded me of Anakin  Skywalker or perhaps it was the actor),



How would your temper be if you were faced with having to beat your  little brother that you loved dearly to death?



Tempproxy said:


> I chuckled when he called Sam/Lucifer his  little brother. Also God being Chuck seems like a random idea thrown in  at the last minute for the "ohhhhhhhh my God I cant believe that" (no  pun intended) factor. Correct me if I am wrong but didn’t Chuck die in  the future? So how does that work.



No he didn't die in the future, Cas did.  Chuck stayed safely at camp.   And even if he were you're telling me God couldn't fake his own death?

Wheres the plot hole here?



Tempproxy said:


> Lol the devil in this show isnt very smart he  had the rings and what does he do with them ohhhhhhh stuffs it in his  pocket and leaves it there. How about teleporting to another planet or  to some unreachable place and dumping them there, that is if he cant  destroy them but oh no instead he opts to put it in his pocket.



Why would he do that?  If he sent them away its possible another angel  could find them?  If there was something that could send me to hell I'd  probably keep it as close to myself as possible, then I know no one else  can take it.  I doubt he ever thought Sam had any legitimate chance of  overpowering him.

Plus being able to open the box would give him a possible alternative to  having to kill Michael which he didn't want to do.



Tempproxy said:


> Also when Lucifer and Michael where about to  throw *down it looked like they were going to do it with their fist*,  that whole showdown should have been built up and presented in such an  epic manner that fanboys here and wide would be creaming their selves at  the thought of such a fight. Yes I am aware of a little thing called  budget but alas again I must bring up Charmed a show that housed many  many great power fights. It would have been epic to have Sam/ Lucifer  waiting in the grave yard and then we here a boom and thunder strikes  the ground, camera zooms up and then down and we see Michael/Adam in a  crater from where he has just landed. The two stare at each other and  mutter each others name Michael: Lucifer, Lucifer: Michael and a very  very strong wind starts to blow, the Grave Yard becomes a place humans  cant even walk on due to the sheer force and presence of these two  incredible beings. Something like that would have been epic, we didn’t  have to have a fight just something to show these two were on another  level and that this was the beginning of the end and once the fight  started the planet would be nuked. Ahhhhhhhh I am getting bored of  moaning.



Ummm.....ok....you're bitching about something that didn't happen but  "looked" like it was going to happen to you?

Again the fight didn't happen, so we don't know how it would have gone.   The general idea was the planet would be half destroyed so I doubt that  it would have just been them in that graveyard punching each other.



Tempproxy said:


> Oh they didn’t even clear up whatever happened  to Raphael and isn’t he  top dog now.



Cas seems to be the top dog now, and it would seem Raphael is still  stuck in the holy fire.  Not really a plot hole, just something we're  all curious about.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive me for not reading your whole wall of text (try spacing things out a little more) so if you already responded to what I'm about to say just let me know.

I read the beginning of your post.  I think you're forgetting that Sam was probably at the strongest he'd ever been at when he grabbed Michael and dragged him into the pit.  He'd drank something like what?  4 or 6 litres of demons blood before Lucifer entered him?  Michael wouldn't have been able to TK Sam at that point, not to mention Sam would have been legitimately super human himself with super strength and yes even TK of his very own.

Not even considering the demons blood though, who knows what powers he had under his control with Lucifer inside him, it's quite possible that Sam had the full powers of Lucifer under his command at the time.

Basically, I don't think there's any plot hole.  Michael likely knew he couldn't simply teleport Sam out, so he tried to grab him, at which point Sam pulled Michael in with him (likely using his super strength to counter Michaels super strength).

Now you ask why Michael didn't just fly off at that point, well that portal was specifically made to seal an arch angel, I would expect it to not be so easy to escape from.

Anyways, the jist of my point is that you clearly forgot that Sam is rather super human when he's been drinking demons blood.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2010)

You both dropped good counters to my grievances but I still stand by what I said. Also I dont think they did Michael any Justice, this guy is meant to be the second biggest cheese in the universe and he just felt so and so. Also would it kill these guys to have at least one power fight without resorting to fists.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> You both dropped good counters to my grievances but I still stand by what I said. Also I dont think they did Michael any Justice, this guy is meant to be the second biggest cheese in the universe and he just felt so and so. Also would it kill these guys to have at least one power fight without resorting to fists.



Super powered fights are not what Supernatural is about though.  The show is about the Winchester brothers, not Lucifer and Michael.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2010)

Whatever happened to the Antichrist ?
I was expecting him to show up again at some point this season....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2010)

Fuck all the haters, I just now caught on to the finale and that shit was fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2010)

ulius said:


> Nobody remembers the Anti christ? The kid who turned Cas into an Angel Action figure and was more powerful than even the Archangels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yea wtf was up with that?!



Bathroom_Mop said:


> I also like the part where Chick was saying how the fans expect too much and bitch if they are not happy.


 
Tell me about it.



Tobi-chan said:


> Also, I love that they worked Stull Cemetery in. Fans have been theorizing it for years.


 
Any one want to remind us other fans, who have bad memory, about Stull Cemetery?


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Any one want to remind us other fans, who have bad memory, about Stull Cemetery?



It's a haunted cemetary in I believe Kansas, it's said to be one of the 7 gateways to hell.  Also supposedly Lucifer appears there each year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

I felt like that was the last episode. I don't care about the faux next season, it's not going to be the same. They even wrote it to sound like the final chapter with what's-his-name writing the ending.

I agree it was very anti-climatic. The Devil's Trap thing should've been easily avoided by Michael via not being a dildo. Why would he run in to catch him like that? Any fool could've seen he was going to get pulled in--any fool that isn't eons old with thousands of years of experience.

Minor disputes aside, it didn't really have that much feeling. The show has had some good episodes with a lot of heart, and this one didn't feel like it had that much. The narration parts were decent though.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 17, 2010)

Chuck being God makes no sense though. Castiel said "Every prophet's name is engraved into my brain". Unless of course God implanted that name into Cas' head, which is just as bullshit as the necklace.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

It kinda makes sense. He wanted to hide out and hiding in plain sight is always the best approach. Surely if he was all-powerful he could stop a necklace from working and plant some fake stuff into Castiel's head. 

Doesn't really make any difference though, I think they just threw that in there.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 17, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Chuck being God makes no sense though. Castiel said "Every prophet's name is engraved into my brain". Unless of course God *implanted that name into Cas' head, which is just as bullshit as the necklace*.



Why is that Bs? He is God; if he could revive Castiel TWICE in a few seconds, give a normal angel a possible upgrade to Archangel just as fast, and possibly get Sammie out of the cage, then I doubt putting one name in the minds of a few angels is such a hard thing to do. 

Not showing god at all would be a dick move from the producers imo, specially with how much he was mentioned in the season. Chuck being God is perfect since it is not only unexpected and gives you a big WTF moment, but it also makes you understand that God was helping after all all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Exactly, they threw it in at the last minute. No biggie.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 17, 2010)

The thing is, we've seen Chuck in his "alone" time and well... 

Unless he was playing a role 24/7 in case angels were spying on him, which would be a bit far fetched.

I liked chuck as chuck the prophet, it was nice. The upgrade to god feels forced.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

It was god's vacation time, he has to be like that in order to feel vacated.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> The thing is, we've seen Chuck in his "alone" time and well...
> 
> *Unless he was playing a role 24/7 in case angels were spying on him, which would be a bit far fetched.*
> 
> I liked chuck as chuck the prophet, it was nice. The upgrade to god feels forced.



Angels dont sleep, off course he would be spied on 24/7 until the apocalypse was over...and when it was over he dressed and acted completly out of character (full with confidence and cleaned up) and vanishes in the air; it looked that that was the true chuck AKA God/Jesus. Or Maybe God just have a bit of an akward personality, I mean he is the father of Gabriel after all.


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

Dean´s interruption of the fight was beyond epic. 

Good ending for a good season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Dean?s interruption of the fight was beyond epic.
> 
> Good ending for a good season.


 It was the ending of the entire series.  The next season is filler.


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> The thing is, we've seen Chuck in his "alone" time and well...
> 
> Unless he was playing a role 24/7 in case angels were spying on him, which would be a bit far fetched.
> 
> I liked chuck as chuck the prophet, it was nice. The upgrade to god feels forced.



Being a prophet, he in fact WAS being watched 24/7 by the angels.


----------



## Mihomi (May 17, 2010)

The ending was nice, though it could have been better


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

Are people jumping to conclusions again? It wasn´t confirmed that Chuck is God, was it?

Seriously, every third being in the SN universe is able to vanish/teleport/whatever that was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

He was totally god. That's the only thing that has any relevance.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Are people jumping to conclusions again? It wasn?t confirmed that Chuck is God, was it?
> 
> Seriously, every third being in the SN universe is able to vanish/teleport/whatever that was.



It is heavily implied that he is god. Why would they show some random being disappearing after all that happened? There would be no point to it. Also, he knew some random facts that, to me imply that he was all knowing. He was telling the story of the car and how it came off the production line 2 days after the company celebrated making its milestone car or something. Chuck sees the future, not the past. The angels are not all knowing, so that again implies he was god. This was supposed to be the series finale int he creators eyes. Some random being would have made no sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Precisely. 

But that begs the question: if he was god and giving up the charade, why did he have to type up the story on a computer?


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

Anyone heard of the prophets Enoch or Elijah in The Bible?

They completed their tasks as prophets and were taken to heaven by God.
Why would that not happen with Chuck as well?

Case closed.


----------



## Gooba (May 17, 2010)

Case re-opened: the creators said God was a character this season, and he was expecting a call from Mary Magdalene.


----------



## shadowlords (May 17, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Case re-opened: the creators said God was a character this season, and he was expecting a call from Mary Magdalene.



Case re-closed: God being a character this season doesn't mean He had to be shown.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Case re-re-opened: Elijah was taken away by a chariot of fire and Enoch by a whirlwind (I think, can't recall from memory). Not by teleportation. :taichou


----------



## Sin (May 17, 2010)

It's pretty though, on a lot of TV forums and whatnot, there are lots of people freaking out about Chuck being God because it violates their idea of what God should be, ie "GOD WOULD NEVER DRINK, MUCH LESS ORDER A PROSTITUTE. CHUCK IS NOT GOD, BLASPHEMER"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

He was being incognito.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 17, 2010)

It made sense to me.  He chose a very unassuming form so he could talk to the brothers and offer guidance and such without them ever suspecting.  It was a damned good surprised since in their first meeting he flat out says "I must be a god" and they couldn't believe it.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Anyone heard of the prophets Enoch or Elijah in The Bible?
> 
> They completed their tasks as prophets and were taken to heaven by God.
> Why would that not happen with Chuck as well?
> ...


Case re-re-reopened    I read that theory in another forum but its still not consistent. Prophets were mentioned but nowhere was it given ANY forshadowing that Chuck would be taken to heaven or sth like that (Plus prophets not always ascend, Moses died of old age after all) which would completly shitty as this was supposed to be the final season originally and no explanation of what happened to chuck would be given. But there is evidence from the episode and even past episodes that suggest Chuck was God:

-He said it out loud in the first meeting with his brothers  who dismiss it literally after it was said. Maybe god was honest on that one 

-Deans comments about Chuck's deal with whores and virgins which kind of remind at Jesus.

-The Lady Magda comment reminds of Mary Magdalene.

- Chuck knowing WAY too much info about the origens of the impala that nobody could possibly know (as somebody said before, prophets see the future, not the past)

- Castiel's comment that maybe God had been helping all along in way they didnt know (Chuck was helping all the way).

-The complete change of attitude he showed at the end. He showed confidence, wisdom, neatness and dressed completly different from before. He was no longer the messy, nervious and odd looking guy we saw after the last call from Dean.


----------



## Gooba (May 17, 2010)

Plus we all know god likes to take human form to play skee-ball on the Jersey Shore every once and a while, it makes perfect sense that he could also take human form to watch the Apocalypse almost go down.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 17, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> The thing is, we've seen Chuck in his "alone" time and well...
> 
> Unless he was playing a role 24/7 in case angels were spying on him, which would be a bit far fetched.
> 
> I liked chuck as chuck the prophet, it was nice. The upgrade to god feels forced.



You just won't let it go, will you? If you like Chuck then you'll take his sincere words and stop bitching.



Enclave said:


> It's a haunted cemetary in I believe Kansas, it's said to be one of the 7 gateways to hell.  Also supposedly Lucifer appears there each year.



OoOoO, thanks.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

I still wish they could have done my wacky network wide crossover with all the other shows. I want to see the Apocalypse's effects on Smallville


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

Dude, use imageshack or photobucket, you know, a hosting site that doesn't suck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2010)

You can't see it?


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

Nope, too many unique IP addresses have viewed the image today.

Upload it to imageshack or photobucket then edit your post.  Screw imagehost, never use it.


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

Ah, yes that was a cool scene.  Should have also had Lucifer snapping Bobby's neck.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 17, 2010)

Supernatural is Catholic, as is all religion on television.


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2010)

that was a good scene when lucifer blew up castiel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Supernatural is Catholic, as is all religion on television.


Seems like kind of a mix, they don't really mention Jesus much either. Which is funny cause they bring up the Anti-Christ.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Ah, yes that was a cool scene.  Should have also had Lucifer snapping Bobby's neck.


----------



## Enclave (May 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Supernatural is Catholic, as is all religion on television.



Actually, Supernatural takes from various religions.

Catholicism though is the primary religion that it looks to when it comes to Christianity though.

Makes sense if you ask me since it is pretty much the largest and most powerful religion in the Christian faith.


Fantastic :ho


----------



## Nae'blis (May 18, 2010)

Yes, it doesn't mention Jesus (at least not directly), but a lot of it draws from the New Testament. 


Enclave said:


> Actually, *Supernatural takes from various religions.*
> 
> Catholicism though is the primary religion that it looks to when it comes to Christianity though.
> 
> Makes sense if you ask me since it is pretty much the largest and most powerful religion in the Christian faith.



You don't say .

Obviously it draws from other religions, but in terms from the eucharist and other things it is predominately catholic.

I dun know if Catholicism is the largest Christian domination, but it is more visual, ie rosaries and shit. If they drew from Anglicanism then fuck they wouldn't have anything to show accept a bunch of mild-mannered parishioners.


----------



## Enclave (May 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Yes, it doesn't mention Jesus (at least not directly), but a lot of it draws from the New Testament.
> 
> 
> You don't say .
> ...



Lol, I meant when it comes to Christian religions.

They have taken bits and pieces from various religions.  It's just that Catholicism is their primary source so they take from it far more than the others.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 18, 2010)

post edited.

Actually this season they had that chick who was a false prophet, wasn't she Lutheran?


----------



## Achilles (May 18, 2010)

There was also Pastor Jim.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 18, 2010)

Here is a random question. Who do you think is more powerful, pagan gods such as Kali or demons such as Lilith. The pagans called themselves gods, and have been around for a long time. You would think that they must have clashed with demons and such. Having the title of gods of such a long time must mean some kind of superiority of other normal supernatural beings


----------



## Enclave (May 18, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Here is a random question. Who do you think is more powerful, pagan gods such as Kali or demons such as Lilith. The pagans called themselves gods, and have been around for a long time. You would think that they must have clashed with demons and such. Having the title of gods of such a long time must mean some kind of superiority of other normal supernatural beings



My guess would be that the pagan gods would in fact be stronger than most angels and pretty much all demons.

That said, the way Supernatural portrayed a lot of the pagan gods was insanely inaccurately.  For instance, Odin isn't the sort of god that would feast on humans.


----------



## Achilles (May 18, 2010)

If Kali is the same tier as the other Pagan Gods.... the other Pagan Gods who were killed by a fist through the chest. Stabbed in the back by Dean. A snapped neck. 

I gotta go with the likes of Al and Lilith. Then again, shitty durability and lack of feats aside they could be better in other areas like fire power. One of them caused a storm and who knows what Kali's fire would've done to a none Archangel.

If Demon white light is as useless against the PG's as it is against Sam, I change my choice back to the Gods. Because I doubt their TK would hold them.


----------



## Higawa (May 18, 2010)

Just saw the " Heat of the moment" ep yesterday

great now that song wont go out of my head 

You guys in america have season 4 or 5 currently?


----------



## Achilles (May 18, 2010)

Season 5 just ended.

That's one of the funniest episodes. Both Dean Winchester and Dean Venture have died many comical deaths.

"Hey there, Doggie"...

"This tastes funny"

Dean: "Gimmie the axe."

Sam: "No, Dean"

Dean: "Sam! Give me the axe!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2010)

Season five FTW


----------



## Shidoshi (May 18, 2010)

So...here's an odd question.  Don't know if it was brought up before, but it ties into what Chuck was saying at the beginning of the episode:

Given how fervent Michael was to following what he understood to be his Father's orders, even when shown a less costly second option (Sam regained control and was about to throw himself back into his cage -- negating the need for a world-destroying fight), what would have happened to allow the events of 2014 to take place?  Castiel says the angels all left; Michael would not have left, not if Dean was around and still screaming at the top of his lungs to accept Michael.  Why didn't the angels try raising Adam like they did in this time line?

It's funny, because this is the *exact* sort of this Chuck/Kripke was talking about at the beginning of the episode.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

Another good question was why God's name would chuck let himself be bullied by Zachariah like that?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Another good question was why God's name would chuck let himself be bullied by Zachariah like that?



Why not? He was undercovered, he wasnt going to let a dick mess with his temper, specially when said dick cant do any real harm to him. God is patient. Plus, he knew Dean was going to screw him over anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2010)

yeah but in that scene Zachariah seriously implied he controlled his brain and his visions.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 18, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> yeah but in that scene Zachariah seriously implied he controlled his brain and his visions.



What if Chuck was controlling Zachs own brain and made him think things  like that. God can controll anything, he could have just played ball with the angels and make them think he was under their control. He knows how they act, and what they are doing at the moment, he could just react how they want him to react but its all on his own will no theirs.  Long story short, he is God, he can manipulate the scenario masterfully  to play his part and Zach thought Chuck was under his control because to his knowledge, he was simply a pathetic human; it wouldnt have occured to him in a thousand years that he was god, so he had no idea that his "control" was fake.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 18, 2010)

Its god we are talking about. He was fooling everyone. I am sure he knew Zach was feeding him visions and he just played along. He also had an archangel watching his back 24/7 and nobody suspected a thing.

Even Dean bullied him a few times, and he kept the illusion of being weak. Its not like someone so beneath him is going to actually piss him off enough to end his charade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

I think everyone is reading too much into it. "He's god" solves everything.

The brass tacks is that they decided to throw him in as god at the last second. Nothing else has to make sense and is covered by "he's god".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think everyone is reading too much into it. "He's god" solves everything.
> 
> The brass tacks is that they decided to throw him in as god at the last second. Nothing else has to make sense and is covered by "he's god".



But "he's God" does pretty much provide a valid explanation for anything that happened.  Anything he wanted to do or make people believe would have been well within his power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Exactly, it's a blanket statement that covers any arguments.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 18, 2010)

Loved Bobby's face before he died, "Hey, was worth a shot :/"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 18, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Here is a random question. Who do you think is more powerful, pagan gods such as Kali or demons such as Lilith. The pagans called themselves gods, and have been around for a long time. You would think that they must have clashed with demons and such. Having the title of gods of such a long time must mean some kind of superiority of other normal supernatural beings



I would say the gods were weaker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Too bad he didn't have a Death's scythe-shooting shotgun with him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Exactly, it's a blanket statement that covers any arguments.



Ah I misread your post and thought you were disagreeing with the statement.

Yeah I don't get what problem people have with that.  It seems a pretty simple resolution to any issue.

I mean hell they could still end the series here and just justify it with "God rewarded Sam by freeing him from the box but leaving Lucifer in there".  Since it seems like he really liked the Winchesters and was testing them specifically.


----------



## Achilles (May 18, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> Castiel says the angels all left; Michael would not have left, not if Dean was around and still screaming at the top of his lungs to accept Michael.  Why didn't the angels try raising Adam like they did in this time line?



Maybe they did res Adam, but Michael being in a weeker back up vessel got his Angelic ass kicked, was killed and all the other angels pussy footed out of there.

I haven't seen that ep since it aired so I'm not sure how plausible that is.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 18, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> So...here's an odd question. Don't know if it was brought up before, but it ties into what Chuck was saying at the beginning of the episode:
> 
> Given how fervent Michael was to following what he understood to be his Father's orders, even when shown a less costly second option (Sam regained control and was about to throw himself back into his cage -- negating the need for a world-destroying fight), what would have happened to allow the events of 2014 to take place? Castiel says the angels all left; Michael would not have left, not if Dean was around and still screaming at the top of his lungs to accept Michael. Why didn't the angels try raising Adam like they did in this time line?
> 
> It's funny, because this is the exact sort of this Chuck/Kripke was talking about at the beginning of the episode.



Given that Zachariah was trying to "teach a lesson" to Dean and he has the ability to create little pocket universes to stick the Winchesters in (like the "normal" lives he gave them in his first appearance) his entire vision of the future is suspect.

If where he sent him was the actual future it wouldn't make sense to threaten to "teach it again".  Sending him to the future a second time would just result in 3 Deans in that time frame which would make a weird lesson for Dean.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 20, 2010)

Supernatural has been moved to Friday nights at 9:00 P.M. for Fall 2010

Smallville + Supernatural combo has returned. :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Supernatural has been moved to Friday nights at 9:00 P.M. for Fall 2010
> 
> Smallville + Supernatural combo has returned. :WOW


 Only fitting that they combine the two shows that should already be over.


----------



## Hannibal (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Only fitting that they combine the two shows that should already be over.



Hey, Supernatual is actually good


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2010)

This whole Kripke-5-Season-Plan thing is going to ruin Season 6 no matter its quality.

Shame really.


----------



## Havoc (May 20, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Hey, Supernatual is actually good


This last season of Smallville was actually pretty good.


----------



## Vyse (May 20, 2010)

Sin said:


> This whole Kripke-5-Season-Plan thing is going to ruin Season 6 no matter its quality.
> 
> Shame really.



^This. He should?ve kept it to himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Both Supernatural and Smallville are doomed either way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 20, 2010)

Sin said:


> This whole Kripke-5-Season-Plan thing is going to ruin Season 6 no matter its quality.
> 
> Shame really.



Not necessarily.  I've been saying for a while that the series could go on indefinitely with them just being hunters going around hunting monsters and still be great.

I love several of the episodes that were just hunts.  As long as the show maintains its humor and story quality I'll be happy.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Supernatural has been moved to Friday nights at 9:00 P.M. for Fall 2010
> 
> Smallville + Supernatural combo has returned. :WOW



Season 6 Synopsis ....


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 





> SUPERNATURAL: Season six will be a season of mystery and shadow. Heaven and Hell have been left in complete disarray since the apocalyptic events of season five. And now, monsters, angels and demons roam across a lawless and chaotic landscape. And so Dean Winchester, who has retired from hunting and sworn never to return, finds himself being pulled back into his old life ? pulled back by none other than Sam Winchester, who has escaped from Hell. The two reunite to beat back the rising tide of creatures and demon-spawn, but they quickly realize that neither are who they used to be, their relationship isn?t what it used to be, and that nothing is what it seems.


----------



## Havoc (May 20, 2010)

That actually sounds great.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

I'm still hoping for Gabriel to come back, as it would be rather silly if he didn't, if you ask me.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm still hoping for Gabriel to come back, as it would be rather silly if he didn't, if you ask me.



In what way would it be silly if he didn't?


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In what way would it be silly if he didn't?



Well his connection with Lucifer and Michael for starters, not to mention what God did to Castiel; so why not for Gabriel who is still a really important angel, even in the historical sense.


----------



## Nightfall (May 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm still hoping for Gabriel to come back, as it would be rather silly if he didn't, if you ask me.



As if this show hasn't resurrected enough people already....


----------



## Jon Snow (May 20, 2010)

What are you talking about? Pretty much everyone's dead.


----------



## Havoc (May 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well his connection with Lucifer and Michael for starters, not to mention what God did to Castiel; so why not for Gabriel who is still a really important angel, even in the historical sense.


Gabriel wasn't really important since he left heaven and pretended to be Loki.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

Nobody stays dead forever. John'll be rezzed for next season.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> As if this show hasn't resurrected enough people already....





Havoc said:


> Gabriel wasn't really important since he left heaven and pretended to be Loki.



Well since Cass is the "new sheriff in town" in Heaven he'll be busy, so you never know I suppose, but yeah he wasn't as important but then again it's not impossible.


----------



## Havoc (May 20, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nobody stays dead forever. John'll be rezzed for next season.


He kinda already was.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Btw, Havoc, both Cass and Gabe were killed by Lucifer because they stood up to him on behalf of the humans, so why bring one back and not the other?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Season 6 Synopsis ....


Jesus Christ more Dean x Sam emoshit? FUCK NO. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

I CANT TRUST YOU SAMMY!!

Dean. 

I WONT LET YOU DO IT! SAM! 

Dean. 

SAMMY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Dean.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 20, 2010)

I've seen enough of those sorrow filled brown eyes staring deep into each others very souls, they should just make out now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 20, 2010)

But, Dean!


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Is there any confirmation on the time skip between S5 and S6?

Becuase there were rumours that it's several years.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 20, 2010)

Interesting spoilers for Season 6. 

Haven't Dean and Sam had enough tension in their relationship?


----------



## perman07 (May 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Interesting spoilers for Season 6.
> 
> Haven't Dean and Sam had enough tension in their relationship?


Which spoilers are you talking about?


----------



## Sin (May 20, 2010)

CMX and Tachi's negative Season 6 comments = DO NOT WANT


----------



## Hannibal (May 20, 2010)

Season 6 doesn't sound like it would be bad, a time jump would work, maybe 2-5 years. Doubtful though, seeing how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam is already back at the end of season 5


----------



## Nightfall (May 21, 2010)

^Maybe you should try Carnivale, about the only close resemblance it has to Supernatural is a dark/light mythos though. If you can get past how slow it is in the start, I think you will like it. And it's a HBO production, that alone might tell you something


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2010)

Sin said:


> CMX and Tachi's negative Season 6 comments = DO NOT WANT


I see you


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Tachi are you an Angel or a Demon?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 21, 2010)

I'd be more of a obakemono/demon than an angel


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Ah lol kk


----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2010)

There needs to be a timeskip if the synopsis is true. He wouldn't be "retired from hunting" and things wouldn't be "different from before" if they got back together after a week.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Yep, and it would make more sense, considering what happened with Dean and what Chuck said about Bobby. Seriously this point I'm not going to be surprised if it turns out that Dean and Lisa'll have a kid.

Raphael's return is obvious.

But I'm still hanging on hope that Gabriel returns


----------



## Zhariel (May 21, 2010)

I hope their voices don't get even more gravelly. I can't handle that. From Season 1 to like Season 4....wow. No more, please.

:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2010)

But that makes them sound more badass.


----------



## Havoc (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Btw, Havoc, both Cass and Gabe were killed by Lucifer because they stood up to him on behalf of the humans, so why bring one back and not the other?


Because one didn't desert heaven for centuries? 

Because he didn't want to?

Idk, you're going to have to travel to the fictional Supernatural universe and ask god that one.


----------



## Jimin (May 21, 2010)

Actually, the season 6 summary sounds great. I really wanna see Raphael again. It'll be interesting to see him and Castiel in a power struggle since Cas thinks hes the new sheriff and all.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Btw, Havoc, both Cass and Gabe were killed by Lucifer because they stood up to him on behalf of the humans, so why bring one back and not the other?



Gabe did a lot of shit in his time on Earth. He abandoned heaven, he knew the brothers were destined to be the vessels and yet he never did anything to prevent Lucifer from rising, he allied with pagan gods (killers), and he actually behaved like them. How many people did he kill? Many that we saw were innocent.

He may have redeemed himself at the last minute, but the main motivation seemed to have been saving Kali and the other pagans. He did help the brothers out, but I don't think that ever was his main priority.

Cas continued fighting even after he had lost everything. He was alone and went up against demons and angels even after he lost his powers. He was truly selfless and his last act molotoving Michael was proof of it. It was a suicide move, but he just kept on going. He deserved to be brought back


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well his connection with Lucifer and Michael for starters, not to mention what God did to Castiel; so why not for Gabriel who is still a really important angel, even in the historical sense.



What connection with Michael and Lucifer?  He skipped out of heaven to get away from all of them and do his own thing.

If anything one would think god would have pulled Michael back out of the pit before resurrecting Gabriel who showed he wanted nothing to do with heaven anymore.

That's the whole reason Castiel was made an archangel, to _replace_ the old ones who just weren't up to the task anymore.



Bart said:


> Btw, Havoc, both Cass and Gabe were killed by  Lucifer because they stood up to him on behalf of the humans, so why  bring one back and not the other?



I find it hard to compare Gabriels ONE act of kindness on behalf of humanity after centuries of killing them for fun and trying to force Sam and Dean into bringing on the last part of the apocalypse to Castiel's repeated sacrifices of himself.  Like Cas said to Dean "I gave everything for you".

He willingly sacrificed himself several times and lost his powers.  He went against heaven even though unlike Gabriel he wasn't an exceptionally powerful angel by heaven's standards so the other angels would pose a big threat to him.

I just don't think the two compare.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Woh, didn't realise so many people responded to that post 



Havoc said:


> Because one didn't desert heaven for centuries? Because he didn't want to?
> 
> Idk, you're going to have to travel to the fictional Supernatural universe and ask god that one.





Bathroom_Mop said:


> Gabe did a lot of shit in his time on Earth. He abandoned heaven, he knew the brothers were destined to be the vessels and yet he never did anything to prevent Lucifer from rising, he allied with pagan gods (killers), and he actually behaved like them. How many people did he kill? Many that we saw were innocent.





Tsukiyomi said:


> I find it hard to compare Gabriels ONE act of kindness on behalf of humanity after centuries of killing them for fun and trying to force Sam and Dean into bringing on the last part of the apocalypse to Castiel's repeated sacrifices of himself.  Like Cas said to Dean "I gave everything for you".
> 
> He willingly sacrificed himself several times and lost his powers.  He went against heaven even though unlike Gabriel he wasn't an exceptionally powerful angel by heaven's standards so the other angels would pose a big threat to him. I just don't think the two compare.



The common theme in all your posts seems to be redemption.

Gabriel may not have, but he was instrumental in Sam and Dean trapping Lucifer in Hell, so from a certain point of view if he hadn't told them about the rings then that would be been very bad.

We still don't know what Gabriel did in Supernatural in terms of sacrifice etc even before those events, save what the Bible says. The main point of S4/S6 was to show us that angels aren't perfect, and Gabriel wasn't exposed to the Winchesters as Castiel was, but still he seems the most human out of all the angels.

*Btw, here's the S6 Promo Poster*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like they reused the pics from S1.







Tsukiyomi said:


> What connection with Michael and Lucifer?  He skipped out of heaven to get away from all of them and do his own thing.
> 
> If anything one would think god would have pulled Michael back out of the pit before resurrecting Gabriel who showed he wanted nothing to do with heaven anymore. That's the whole reason Castiel was made an archangel, to _replace_ the old ones who just weren't up to the task anymore.



Tsukiyomi 

Them being brothers is what I meant. But do you remember what Gabriel said? He's loyal to people, he's willing to die for them because "dad" was right, thus why not bring him back as he's changed far more than either Michael and Lucifer who've been on a whole destruction vendetta for centuries.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> The common theme in all your posts seems to be redemption.
> 
> Gabriel may not have, but he was instrumental in Sam and Dean trapping Lucifer in Hell, so from a certain point of view if he hadn't told them about the rings then that would be been very bad.
> 
> ...



Again coming to that kind of realization after untold eons of life isn't really worth that much if you ask me.  He went to Earth and made a life out of screwing with humans then killing them and was willing to torture Sam and Dean for an eternity in TV land until they agreed to be the vessels.  It wasn't until after Dean called him on being a coward against his family that he started to show signs of decency.

I'd say too little too late.

As for the rings, yes he did tell them about the rings but given that Death said he had been wanting to talk to them its very possible they would have been told about it anyway from Death.  I mean Death _was_ the one who gave them the incantation to actually use the ring (hell of a lot of good Gabriels help would have been worth without that).

Gabriel led a very very selfish life up until the end.  Cas on the other hand was completely loyal to god until actually faced with moral choices at which point he gave his everything repeatedly to help the Winchesters save humanity.

Like I said if God were going to help anyone I would say it should have been Michael.  Michael ran the universe in God's stead since his departure and has been completely loyal to him every second of that time.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Awesome post, Tsukiyomi 

Well perhaps, but we still don't know how long he was playing Trickster or Loki for, but he's still quite possibly the most important and recognised of the archangels, whatever way you look at it, especially considering what he did in the past.

Death had, but without Gabriel then Crowley and Dean wouldnt've have probably been searching for him, as Death did say he was on the leash of Lucifer. I agree, but an incantation would be pointless without the knowledge of the rings, wouldn't it?

You can't really compare Gabe to Cas, due to the whole influence of the brother issue which was really complex, which is why Lucifer cried when killing Gabriel and also what Lucifer when Dr Manhattan on Cas.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Awesome post, Tsukiyomi
> 
> Well perhaps, but we still don't know how long he was playing Trickster or Loki for, but he's still quite possibly the most important and recognised of the archangels, whatever way you look at it, especially considering what he did in the past.



He would have had to have been playing it for at least a few thousand years in order to not only spawn the myths behind Loki but convince Odin and Baldur that he _was_ Loki.



Bart said:


> Death had, but without Gabriel then Crowley and Dean wouldnt've have probably been searching for him, as Death did say he was on the leash of Lucifer. *I agree, but an incantation would be pointless without the knowledge of the rings, wouldn't it?*



You really think Death could have given him the incantation but not have told him about the rings whenever Dean managed to find him?



Bart said:


> You can't really compare Gabe to Cas, due to the whole influence of the brother issue which was really complex, which is why Lucifer cried when killing Gabriel and also what Lucifer when Dr Manhattan on Cas.



Of course I can compare Gabriel to Cas.  It would have been infinitely easier for Gabriel to help stop the apocalypse than Cas yet he didn't do anything to help stop it until the very last moments of his life.  In fact he spent most of his on screen time pushing the brothers _towards_ the apocalypse.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

That was actually one of the first things I thought about when watching "Hammer of the Gods"; the whole thing between Gabriel and Odin, but then we do know that Gabriel can easily transform into others beings, so could he not have hoodwinked Odin? Was it confirmed that he was Loki or that he was acting as Loki?

Perhaps it was few thousands years, but I doubt it was more than one thousand, due to him appearing to Mary and all his other acts etc. I just said that about the incantation becuase you said Gabriel's knowledge of the rings would have been useless those spoken words.

What I meant was that Cas didn't really understand the relationship between the three brothers, as it was very complex, and of course, many variables which must be considered. It wasn't Gabriel's destiny to stop the Apocalypse, which is why he confronted Lucifer in such a manner, yet knowing that he'd probably die.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Again coming to that kind of realization after untold eons of life isn't really worth that much if you ask me.  He went to Earth and made a life out of screwing with humans then killing them and was willing to torture Sam and Dean for an eternity in TV land until they agreed to be the vessels.  It wasn't until after Dean called him on being a coward against his family that he started to show signs of decency.
> 
> I'd say too little too late.
> 
> ...



I don't know. Michael seemed to be in on jump starting the apocalypse. Raphael said they were tired of waiting, so we know that at least one arch was involved.....and I seriously doubt Michael would not know. Michael was not completely loyal to god since he was willing to let most of the world burn just so he could defeat Lucifer. He also called Dean a maggot.....which seems to indicate, at least to me, lack of respect to humans....which was what Lucifer was kicked out of heaven for. Michael may have just not expressed his views and kept following god.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> That was actually one of the first things I thought about when watching "Hammer of the Gods"; the whole thing between Gabriel and Odin, but then we do know that Gabriel can easily transform into others beings, so could he not have hoodwinked Odin? Was it confirmed that he was Loki or that he was acting as Loki?
> 
> Perhaps it was few thousands years, but I doubt it was more than one thousand, due to him appearing to Mary and all his other acts etc. I just said that about the incantation becuase you said Gabriel's knowledge of the rings would have been useless those spoken words.



We haven't been given any reason to believe Gabriel wasn't Loki from the start.  If you saw something I missed please let me know.



Bart said:


> What I meant was that Cas didn't really understand the relationship between the three brothers, as it was very complex, and of course, many variables which must be considered. It wasn't Gabriel's destiny to stop the Apocalypse, which is why he confronted Lucifer in such a manner, yet knowing that he'd probably die.



I doubt he actually thought he would die, otherwise he would have just teleported away after Sam and Dean were safe.



Bathroom_Mop said:


> I don't know. Michael seemed to be in on  jump starting the apocalypse. Raphael said they were tired of waiting,  so we know that at least one arch was involved.....and I seriously doubt  Michael would not know. Michael was not completely loyal to god since  he was willing to let most of the world burn just so he could defeat  Lucifer. He also called Dean a maggot.....which seems to indicate, at  least to me, lack of respect to humans....which was what Lucifer was  kicked out of heaven for. Michael may have just not expressed his views  and kept following god.



He was letting it happen because that was the plan and he was following God's plan.  Like he said "I have my orders".

When he confronted Lucifer it seemed like he sincerely _didn't_ want to have to do this but he was going to because God told him.

As for the "maggot" comment, like I said I attribute that more to the fact that he was in a really pissed off mood about having to kill his own brother.  If he really had no respect for humanity he would have just killed Dean like Lucifer killed Cas.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if this was already explained. but since bobby already "died" and came back as good as new, does that mean his deal with Crowley is void? i know crowley would have turn down the deal anyway, but i'm speaking hypothetically?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 21, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't know if this was already explained. but since bobby already "died" and came back as good as new, does that mean his deal with Crowley is void? i know crowley would have turn down the deal anyway, but i'm speaking hypothetically?


What I'm wondering is if he went to hell for that brief period of time that he was dead.


----------



## Bart (May 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> We haven't been given any reason to believe Gabriel wasn't Loki from the start.  If you saw something I missed please let me know.



Hmm 

I suppose it depens when that strand of Norse Mythology was formed.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I doubt he actually thought he would die, otherwise he would have just teleported away after Sam and Dean were safe.



Well if he thought that he wouldn't die then he wouldn't have given Sam and Dean the videotape with instruction of the properties of the four rings.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 22, 2010)

Bart said:


> Hmm
> 
> I suppose it depens when that strand of Norse Mythology was formed.



At the very least we're talking centuries of fucking with humans and killing them.



Bart said:


> Well if he thought that he wouldn't die then he wouldn't have given Sam and Dean the videotape with instruction of the properties of the four rings.



Good point, though he at least thought he had a decent chance of victory or he wouldn't have even tried.

As an archangel with an archangels blade he had a very legitimate shot at killing Lucifer.

Think about Castiel's sacrifices.  He faced off against Raphael to help Dean knowing it was suicide.  Then he helped Sam and Dean get to the beautiful room, confronting many angels knowing he could never beat them all.  Then he confronted Lucifer and Michael for Dean after being stripped of his powers, again suicidal.

That's not even to mention all the other help he gave them at his own peril, like when he helped face off against Pestilence after being rendered powerless.

You also have to consider that Gabriel skipping out of heaven was in deviance of God's will.  He spent centuries living in defiance of heaven, posing as a pagan god.

Cas on the other hand did everything he did out of loyalty to what he believed God wanted.  Hence why he was so shattered when he believed God didn't care anymore.

I just don't think Gabriels actions even begin to approach Castiels.


----------



## Jotun (May 22, 2010)

I will like it if season 6 has Dean acting more like their dad. Hopefully he has a kid too, for the parallelism.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 24, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Gabe did a lot of shit in his time on Earth. He abandoned heaven, he knew the brothers were destined to be the vessels and yet he never did anything to prevent Lucifer from rising, he allied with pagan gods (killers), and he actually behaved like them. How many people did he kill? Many that we saw were innocent.


In his eyes, "innocence" is a matter of perspective for him.  Granted, that's no justification, but there hasn't been a single person he's killed that's been what one, even in the SN-verse, would call a "saint".  Plus, he resurrected Dean what...a thousand times?  He had the power to resurrect anyone he killed during his Trickstering.



> _He may have redeemed himself at the last minute, but the main motivation seemed to have been saving Kali and the other pagans._


If that were true, he wouldn't have bothered making the tape. 





> _He did help the brothers out, but I don't think that ever was his main priority._


I don't think he ever truly believed the Apocalypse wasn't in any way inevitable, which is why he spent his time trying to convince Sam and Dean to accept their roles, rather than trusting in what he believed to be the one-in-a-trillion-shot of them actually managing to succeed in stopping it.



> _Cas continued fighting even after he had lost everything. He was alone and went up against demons and angels even after he lost his powers. He was truly selfless and his last act molotoving Michael was proof of it. It was a suicide move, but he just kept on going. He deserved to be brought back_


Indeed.  But to be slightly fair, y'remember that one speech Dean gave Gabe about how he was a coward for not standing up to his family?  Cas has been surrounded by speeches like that for at least an entire season and a half.  Gabe only got it once.  Cas spent a fair greater deal of time around Sam, Dean and Bobby and became much more human because of it.

This isn't to diminish Castiel's sacrifices (plural)...I just like keeping things in perspective.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> At the very least we're talking centuries of fucking with humans and killing them.



Well at least a century as I doubt he'd of been Loki whilst entering Mary's dream 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Good point, though he at least thought he had a decent chance of victory or he wouldn't have even tried. As an archangel with an archangels blade he had a very legitimate shot at killing Lucifer.
> 
> Think about Castiel's sacrifices.  He faced off against Raphael to help Dean knowing it was suicide.  Then he helped Sam and Dean get to the beautiful room, confronting many angels knowing he could never beat them all.  Then he confronted Lucifer and Michael for Dean after being stripped of his powers, again suicidal.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, but after all, he knew, as his brother said, that Lucifer taught him everything he knew. He had a shot, but he also knew that he may not of succeeded.

Definitely Cass' sacrifices were great, I'm not denying that, as you've said some really sound things in this post. But Gabriel still had done some quite heroic things, especially, as I said before, challenging his brother and pledging allegiance to Earth and it's people.


----------



## Sin (May 24, 2010)

> In other news, Gamble came out of hiding and   about the Season 5 finale. Gamble said, "We knew we were returning for  another season well before Eric [Kripke] sat down to write the finale.  So, the episode you saw was the story he worked on from the beginning."



EAT IT HATERS


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2010)

wow i thought he pulled this angel business out his ass:ho


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 24, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> In his eyes, "innocence" is a matter of perspective for him.  Granted, that's no justification, but there hasn't been a single person he's killed that's been what one, even in the SN-verse, would call a "saint".  Plus, he resurrected Dean what...a thousand times?  *He had the power to resurrect anyone he killed during his Trickstering.*



If anything that makes what he did that much worse.  He could have resurrected them and taught them a lesson about being a better person but instead he killed them. 



Bart said:


> Well at least a century as I doubt he'd of been Loki whilst entering Mary's dream



You're taking the bible literally.  Remember what Cas said, the bible gets more wrong than it does right in the SN-verse.  So any of his actions in the bible are suspect.

Regardless he has been killing people for centuries.  Many of them in horrific ways.



Bart said:


> Well yeah, but after all, he knew, as his brother said, that Lucifer taught him everything he knew. He had a shot, but he also knew that he may not of succeeded.
> 
> Definitely Cass' sacrifices were great, I'm not denying that, as you've said some really sound things in this post. *But Gabriel still had done some quite heroic things, especially, as I said before, challenging his brother and pledging allegiance to Earth and it's people.*



Those things were ALL in the last few _minutes_ of his life.  You can't spend thousands of years being an asshole and killing people then in the last few minutes try to do something decent and it all balances out.

Castiel made _many_ sacrifices over the course of a while.  Up until he started risking/sacrificing himself to help the brothers he was a loyal servant of god.  So you have lifetime of loyal service + self sacrifices vs centuries of douchebaggery and murder + self sacrifice at the very very end.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You're taking the bible literally.  Remember what Cas said, the bible gets more wrong than it does right in the SN-verse.  So any of his actions in the bible are suspect.
> 
> Regardless he has been killing people for centuries.  Many of them in horrific ways.



Well yeah I might be doing that, but still the stuff of Michael seems pretty accurately heighted from the Bible, from what I read on the likes of Wikipedia 



Tsukiyomi said:


> Those things were ALL in the last few _minutes_ of his life. You can't spend thousands of years being an asshole and killing people then in the last few minutes try to do something decent and it all balances out.
> 
> Castiel made _many_ sacrifices over the course of a while.  Up until he started risking/sacrificing himself to help the brothers he was a loyal servant of god.  So you have lifetime of loyal service + self sacrifices vs centuries of douchebaggery and murder + self sacrifice at the very very end.



Yeah he did, but the point that I'm getting at is that Gabriel is still alot older than Castiel, and even though this is conjecture anyhow he would have done more acts of goodness, would he not? 

Let's not forget that Cass spoke of the Angels not medling in human nature for almost 2,000 years; thus leading down an interesting path for Gabriel.

It's a little bit like Curse of the Black Pearl when Norrington says, directed from IMDB,

*Norrington:* _"One good deed is not enough to redeem a man of a lifetime of wickedness."_
*Jack:* _"Though it seems enough to condemn him."_


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah I might be doing that, but still the stuff of Michael seems pretty accurately heighted from the Bible, from what I read on the likes of Wikipedia



Considering there has really been no mention at all of Jesus I'm not even sure he exists in the Supernatural universe.



Bart said:


> Yeah he did, but the point that I'm getting at is that Gabriel is still alot older than Castiel, and even though this is conjecture anyhow he would have done more acts of goodness, would he not?



It's absolutely impossible to say how much good he had done before skipping out of Heaven.  For all we know he's always been a prick.



Bart said:


> Let's not forget that Cass spoke of the Angels not medling in human nature for almost 2,000 years; thus leading down an interesting path for Gabriel.
> 
> It's a little bit like Curse of the Black Pearl when Norrington says, directed from IMDB,
> 
> ...



I'm not condemning him for his act of good, I'm condemning him for his countless acts of murder.  That's not to mention his whole "I'll torture you both in TV land until you play your role in the apocalypse" moments.


----------



## Havoc (May 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What I'm wondering is if he went to hell for that brief period of time that he was dead.


Good point, maybe he was, but when you're resurrected as opposed from being pulled from hell you don't remember it.

When Dean brought Sam back he never talked about hell, or maybe they go to purgatory.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 24, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Good point, maybe he was, but when you're resurrected as opposed from being pulled from hell you don't remember it.
> 
> When Dean brought Sam back he never talked about hell, or maybe they go to purgatory.



Yeah, I remember Ash saying "you boys die more than anyone I have ever met" before saying "Damn Angels, must have windexed your brains".

Seems like most of the time resurrection involves a memory wipe.  The time Joshua resurrected them seems the exception.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2010)

Gabriel was a trickster =/= douchebag.

Although he was a little fucker, he was also a magnificent bastard who dropped evil kharma bombs around sure.

But it's not his one good deed that redeems him, it's his honest to God face-heel turn. He respects and recognizes humanity and the pagans before his death.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 24, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Gabriel was a trickster =/= douchebag.
> 
> Although he was a little fucker, he was also a magnificent bastard who dropped evil kharma bombs around sure.



I thought tricksters were by definition douchebags.  They go around fucking with people for the sake of fucking with people.



Banhammer said:


> But it's not his one good deed that redeems him, it's his honest to God face-heel turn. He respects and recognizes humanity and the pagans before his death.



So a last minute change of heart redeems centuries of murder?  His mind changed for what...all of three minutes _maybe_?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 24, 2010)

hmm, season 6 summary looks interesting, but I don't get how they intend to work Sam escaping the devil's cage. I think I'll be disappointed if it turns out to be another crossroads deal...


----------



## Shidoshi (May 25, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I thought tricksters were by definition douchebags.  They go around fucking with people for the sake of fucking with people.


No, even in other literary works, Trickster characters were not douchebags for its own sake.  Even Dean and Sam touch on Gabriel's MO:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Trickster - One of the several creatures to appear in the CW's drama/horror Supernatural. *This Trickster was something like a demigod who enjoyed using his mischief to give people their just deserts.* The Trickster is a shape-shifter and appears as any other human. (The Trickster is later revealed to be the alter-ego of the archangel Gabriel.)



Dean even _said_ the exact same "just desserts" words in the episode where they were stuck in TV Land.

That's not douchebaggery for its own sake.  There was either a reason they deserved what he did or, especially in Sam and Dean's case, he was trying to teach a lesson (and enforce one).  Like when he killed Dean thousands of times, it was to reinforce the fact that he truly believed Sam would have to get used to the idea of being without Dean and not trading their lives and souls like Pok?mon cards to get each other back.

Just because he has an asshole way of doing things, doesn't mean it's done without a valid purpose.



> _So a last minute change of heart redeems centuries of murder?  His mind changed for what...all of three minutes _maybe_?_


I think it counts.  Granted, I don't think anyone's arguing that his sacrifice was _greater_ than Castiel's, but I do believe it counted when it mattered.  Just...probably not enough to get resurrected or...I guess in an angelic case, recreated?  In the SPN-verse, when angels die, they don't turn into "spirits" or souls like humans do...so he might just...cease to exist....right?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 25, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> No, even in other literary works, Trickster characters were not douchebags for its own sake.  Even Dean and Sam touch on Gabriel's MO:
> 
> Dean even _said_ the exact same "just desserts" words in the episode where they were stuck in TV Land.
> 
> ...



There is a difference between teaching someone a lesson and murdering people.  Gabriel was killing a lot of the people he was play trickster to.  Like the guy he had decapitated by the Incredible Hulk.

Unless the person in question was a murderer themselves I can't see killing them horribly as "just deserts".

And like I said he was willing to trap and torture Sam and Dean in TV Land for an eternity to make them play their roles in the end of humanity.  Meaning he was _actively_ taking a role in helping to bring about the end of all humans.



Shidoshi said:


> I think it counts.  Granted, I don't think anyone's arguing that his sacrifice was _greater_ than Castiel's, but I do believe it counted when it mattered.  Just...probably not enough to get resurrected or...I guess in an angelic case, recreated?  In the SPN-verse, when angels die, they don't turn into "spirits" or souls like humans do...so he might just...cease to exist....right?



It's probable they cease to exist, though its impossible to say for sure.  It's possible that they too end up in heaven/hell after death.

If he truly valued humanity he would have been on their side from the start, not just in the last 3 minutes of his life.

Again he was _actively_ trying to bring about the end of humanity by having Michael and Lucifer fight.  Going from trying to end all humanity to standing up for them for a few minutes doesn't count for all that much in my book.

Look, I love Gabriel as a character.  I'd love nothing more than to see him be resurrected, but if we're talking in terms of him _deserving_ it I just don't see it.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Considering there has really been no mention at all of Jesus I'm not even sure he exists in the Supernatural universe.



Ah 

Well the bible was quoted in Supernatural, and I'd be surprised if Dean or Sam didn't use the word Jesus at some point.



Tsukiyomi said:


> It's absolutely impossible to say how much good he had done before skipping out of Heaven.  For all we know he's always been a prick.



Agreed, there isn't enough proof to suggest that point, or even to oppose it I suppose.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not condemning him for his act of good, I'm condemning him for his countless acts of murder.  That's not to mention his whole "I'll torture you both in TV land until you play your role in the apocalypse" moments.



I see, but he still did redeem himself nevertheless. He wasn't thinking properly I suppose, given the fact what Dean was doing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I thought tricksters were by definition douchebags.  They go around fucking with people for the sake of fucking with people.



V, Plastic Man, Loki, Jack Sparrow, Meeko, Tyler Durden, The Cheshire Cat  Merry and Pippin, The Grinch and Cat In The Hat, Granny Weatherwax Randal Patrick McMurphy, The Marquis of Carabas,  The Count of Monte Cristo, oh shit, just go to TV tropes and figure yourself out.




> So a last minute change of heart redeems centuries of murder?  His mind changed for what...all of three minutes _maybe_?



No. Millennia of moral ambiguosity and an arbitrary sense of justice are redeemed by the overcoming of a eon long inner conflict between himself and the courage to stand up to his family by deciding to side with the Pagans  and the humans for seeing in them a lower but better way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> V, Plastic Man, Loki, Jack Sparrow, Meeko, Tyler Durden, The Cheshire Cat  Merry and Pippin, The Grinch and Cat In The Hat, Granny Weatherwax Randal Patrick McMurphy, The Marquis of Carabas,  The Count of Monte Cristo, oh shit, just go to TV tropes and figure yourself out.



Not sure why you're bringing some of those up like The Grinch.  The Grinch was going to kill Christmas out of shear spite.



Banhammer said:


> No. Millennia of moral ambiguosity and an arbitrary sense of justice are redeemed by the overcoming of a eon long inner conflict between himself and the courage to stand up to his family by deciding to side with the Pagans  and the humans for seeing in them a lower but better way.



Moral is it morally ambiguous to go around killing people because _you_ think they're assholes?

Take the professor in the first episode where Gabriel made an appearance.  What did he do that he deserved to be murdered?

Face it, what he did was straight up murder.

Add to that (as I've said several times) the fact that he was willing to _torture_ Sam and Dean in TV Land to bring about the end of humanity.  Let me say that again, he was ACTIVELY taking actions that would bring about the end of humanity.  The fact that in the last 3 minutes of his life he had a change of heart doesn't undo all that he has done.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

> Moral is it morally ambiguous to go around killing people because you  think they're assholes?



Moral Ambiguosity *and* arbitrary sense of justice. Yeah, he was fiddling young students and I don't remember if he actually killed one of them? His "punishment" is rather ambiguous. Or are you forgetting the abusing anger crazy man that got killed by the incredible Hulk in the tv land episode. Or the bully jock that instead of getting killed simply got ass probed and forced to dance in the prom with a bunch a cooky aliens?

Maybe some of them didn't deserve to get killed under our point of view. To some cultures and some people they did, and when you're eons old like Gabriel maybe it doesn't really make a difference. I mean, humans are sometimes like monkeys to them

If you still fail to see why Gabriel's redemption and inner growth is still quite valid then you just fail at narrative, I'm sorry.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Moral Ambiguosity *and* arbitrary sense of justice. Yeah, he was fiddling young students and I don't remember if he actually killed one of them? His "punishment" is rather ambiguous. Or are you forgetting the abusing anger crazy man that got killed by the incredible Hulk in the tv land episode. Or the bully jock that instead of getting killed simply got ass probed and forced to dance in the prom with a bunch a cooky aliens?



I didn't see ANY of them as deserving to die.  As I recall the professor was only sleeping with some of his students, not killing any of them.  And I could see a severe beating from the Incredible Hulk but tearing off his head?  Really?



Banhammer said:


> Maybe some of them didn't deserve to get killed under our point of view. To some cultures and some people they did, and when you're eons old like Gabriel maybe it doesn't really make a difference. I mean, humans are sometimes like monkeys to them



Ok....so he thought we were monkeys and killed whoever he saw fit.  I'd call that pretty monstrous.  I'd imagine God would agree with me since humans are supposed to be his favorites.



Banhammer said:


> If you still fail to see why Gabriel's redemption and inner growth is still quite valid then *you just fail at narrative, I'm sorry.*



So says you.  If that moment was said to show everything he ever did was ok and forgiven then it did a shitty job.

Are you saying that if I spent millenia torturing and killing people and try to bring about the end of the world then in my last three minutes of life I try to do good I've redeemed myself for all my past actions?


----------



## Vyse (May 26, 2010)

Is the Gabriel-discussion really going on for a week now?

Anyway, when is the new season scheduled to air?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2010)

Shit is being taken too seriously. 

New season will probably some around in September or something. Isn't that usually when it comes back? I can't even remember now.


----------



## Jimin (May 31, 2010)

I saw a Supernatural book at the library. I was tempted to borrow it. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 31, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I saw a Supernatural book at the library. I was tempted to borrow it. Anyone know anything about them?



I've read them all, which one did you see?

The books are entertaining.  Not fantastic but a decent way to pass some time.


----------



## perman07 (May 31, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I've read them all, which one did you see?
> 
> The books are entertaining.  Not fantastic but a decent way to pass some time.


What? Like the same books written by God?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What? Like the same books written by God?



There's a series of Supernatural books with stories that take place in the gaps between episodes.  Usually in the intro it will say "this takes place after episode such and such".

It loses a little of its spirit without the performances of Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki but they're still enjoyable if you're a fan of the series.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2010)

Most books like that are at least mild substitutes for the show in the off season.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I've read them all, which one did you see?
> 
> The books are entertaining.  Not fantastic but a decent way to pass some time.



I don't remember. It didn't look long. How long do one of these take to read? Do they follow the format of the show? Are they even considered canon?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most books like that are at least mild substitutes for the show in the off season.



Pretty much.  Still enjoyable though.



King Lloyd said:


> I don't remember. It didn't look long. How long do one of these take to read? Do they follow the format of the show? Are they even considered canon?



The format is pretty similar to the show.  They usually open with an incident of some kind with the boys looking into it trying to discover what it is.

I believe they're considered canon, from what I've heard they had to run all the stories by Kripke before hand but I don't think theres been any official statement on the books status in the universe (though admittedly I haven't looked).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Readin'? What is that stuff?


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

There are Supernatural books? 

I never knew that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2010)

Bart said:


> There are Supernatural books?
> 
> I never knew that.



They're cheap too.  Each one only set me back about $7.  I just finished the most recent one "The Unholy Cause" which I enjoyed because it dealt with the Civil War which is a period of time I'm very interested in.

The last on "The Heart of the Dragon" was interesting.  It didn't feature as much of Sam and Dean as I would have liked.  That was ok though because it dealt with a Japanese spirit both John Winchester and the Campbells fought previously so it was some nice back story on their family.

One of the perks of reading a book based off a TV show is it saves me the trouble of having the visualize what the characters look and sound like.  Honestly I don't think I could visualize anything as awesome as Castiel.


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They're cheap too.  Each one only set me back about $7.  I just finished the most recent one "The Unholy Cause" which I enjoyed because it dealt with the Civil War which is a period of time I'm very interested in.
> 
> The last on "The Heart of the Dragon" was interesting.  It didn't feature as much of Sam and Dean as I would have liked.  That was ok though because it dealt with a Japanese spirit both John Winchester and the Campbells fought previously so it was some nice back story on their family.
> 
> One of the perks of reading a book based off a TV show is it saves me the trouble of having the visualize what the characters look and sound like.  Honestly I don't think I could visualize anything as awesome as Castiel.



Oh cool 

The only thing remotely similar that I read, genre-wise I suppose, are the Sookie Stackhouse books considering I watch True Blood, but it's pretty cool that there's actually books of the sort with Supernatural.

Oh the Civil War? The Unholy Cause sounds interesting then, so does Heart of the Dragon


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 1, 2010)

Bart said:


> Oh cool
> 
> The only thing remotely similar that I read, genre-wise I suppose, are the Sookie Stackhouse books considering I watch True Blood, but it's pretty cool that there's actually books of the sort with Supernatural.
> 
> Oh the Civil War? The Unholy Cause sounds interesting then, so does Heart of the Dragon



The Unholy Cause is the only one I'm not sure where it fits in continuity.  Every other book specifically says when it takes place.  Like Heart of the Dragon opened with "This takes place after the season 5 episode 'Changing Channels'" which makes it really easy to get a feel for where you're supposed to be in the story.

Plus the Unholy Cause is the only real mention of Jesus Christ in the series so I'm curious how that fits in (especially since one of the supernatural beings in the book is Judas).


----------



## Jimin (Jun 3, 2010)

From what I understand, Mark was second choice to be Castiel. Now that would have been a sight to see. I wonder how that would have affected the series.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 3, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> From what I understand, Mark was second choice to be Castiel. Now that would have been a sight to see. I wonder how that would have affected the series.



Yeah that definitely would have been different.  Makes me wonder what would have become of Misha Collins.  I can't imagine anyone else playing Cas.


----------



## Gene (Jun 9, 2010)

Supernatural anime.



Discuss.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, didn't see that coming. I'm VERY excited to hear more about this.


Anime Cas pek


----------



## Mihomi (Jun 10, 2010)

They're doing an anime now ? Well that was suprising


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Supernatural anime...I am unsure what I think...


----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it could be brilliant, if done correctly; as with any other TV series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Anime?



Really?




I expect Sam to be a super-powerd ultrahulk and Dean to be like a ninja. I can't wait to see what Cas can do (probably nuke cities with a finger blast).


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone that is excited about the Supernatural Anime is never allowed to bitch about Season 6(at least not before it airs)


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2010)

Sin said:


> Anyone that is excited about the Supernatural Anime is never allowed to bitch about Season 6(at least not before it airs)



I'm more curious than anything else.  Like I said in the other thread it has a lot of potential since being animated they can showcase anything they want without worrying about a colossal budget.

Then again they could do what a lot of Japanese shows do that piss me off which is make the story horribly over complicated for the sake of it.

We'll just have to see.

As I've said before I would love to see the show continue on for many more seasons with the monster of the week format and maybe the occasional arc.  I liked the show when it was them just hunting supernatural creatures.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 10, 2010)

Anime ? Oh shit! Have them redo the episodes with the Gods in the hotel. I want to see epic Dragonball Z level battles!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 10, 2010)

is it still an anime if it made by americans


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm more curious than anything else. Like I said in the other thread it has a lot of potential since being animated they can showcase anything they want without worrying about a colossal budget.
> 
> Then again they could do what a lot of Japanese shows do that piss me off which is make the story horribly over complicated for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


That could be nice, but I don't know if future seasons can capture the essence of what the show was without all the creators on board. 



Bear Walken said:


> Anime ? Oh shit! Have them redo the episodes with the Gods in the hotel. I want to see epic Dragonball Z level battles!


 Yeah, that's what everyone wanted to see. Instead we get a slugfest. :taichou


~Gesy~ said:


> is it still an anime if it made by americans


 The only difference in anime and animation is the name.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That could be nice, but I don't know if future seasons can capture the essence of what the show was without all the creators on board.



Worst case scenario we can simply ignore its existence in relation to the Supernatural universe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, if it's awesome, funny, and carries the oldschool elements of the normal hunts, I'm on board for an eternal run.


----------



## hehey (Jun 10, 2010)

Holy awesome!!!, i hope its a good adaptation!


----------



## Kobe (Jun 10, 2010)

Gene said:


> Supernatural anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


----------



## Jiratic (Jun 11, 2010)

After season 5 and the copout with half brother's and plot holes i deleted all supernatural off my computer and will never watch or think of it again.

Season 5 not only jumped the shark, it involved jesus in a tutu on a pogo stick level bad


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2010)

Gene said:


> Supernatural anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Discuss.


well ,it to bad hat is suposed to beconected to the live action show ,if it was set in a different continuity,it would be better whit real looking demons and stuff.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 11, 2010)

Jiratic said:


> After season 5 and the copout with half brother's and plot holes i deleted all supernatural off my computer and will never watch or think of it again.
> 
> Season 5 not only jumped the shark, it involved jesus in a tutu on a pogo stick level bad



What plot holes are you referring to?

And what happened that offended you so?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome they are making a supernatural anime wonder if it will follow the original series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

They will have to battle some inter-dimensional space monsters that happen to look  like human females with giant tits, but with horns, tails, and maybe tentacles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 11, 2010)

we may actually see cas's true form in the comics


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm watching from the first episode because my roommate and I bought first three seasons... is pretty awesome so far!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> we may actually see cas's true form in the comics


 That could be interesting. Zachariah's true form would be badass though the way he described it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That could be nice, but I don't know if future seasons can capture the essence of what the show was without all the creators on board.


yeah, that and Jared's haircut after season 03


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2010)

Moar Yellow Eyes.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 11, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> Moar Yellow Eyes.



That could be interesting.  An excuse to show the back stories of Azazel and some of the other characters we've seen.  I wouldn't mind an arc focusing on Gabriel's time on earth.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmmm...supernatural the anime...could be interesting, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 19, 2010)

Concept art for Sam & Dean.




Spoiler for who may be coming back ....


*Spoiler*: __ 





There's spoiler for other shows also. So if you watch True Blood, Chuck, House, Parenthood, Torchwood, Life Unexpected, 90210, Friday Night Lights, Spartacus, Criminal Minds, Glee, Fringe & Psych. And you prefer not to be spoiled. Don't click the link for the SPN stuff. Just read what I have quoted.

Link.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Question: Can you tell me anything about Supernatural?s new season? ?Bryan
> Ausiello: I can?t be certain, but I think I just uncovered a significant clue about the overriding plot of season 6: Sources confirm to me exclusively that X-Files vet Mitch Pileggi is in talks to reprise his role as Sam and Dean?s presumed-dead grandpa on a potentially recurring basis.


----------



## Bart (Jun 19, 2010)

The concept art looks brilliant!

Tsukiyomi, I'd rather see new monsters rather than bringing back Azazel, but you know I definitely agree with you're point on Gabriel


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 19, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with Sam's legs?


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah they gotta fix that shit. Hope they remember to make it so Sam has a good 3 or 4 inches over Dean. That fuckin' Sasquatch


----------



## Mihomi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great art work!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> Tsukiyomi, I'd rather see new monsters rather than bringing back Azazel, but you know I definitely agree with you're point on Gabriel



I don't see why they can't do both.  Azazel was running things in hell for a long time.  There is a lot of information about hell and past events they could show through him.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Batman gettin' some more street cred.


----------



## Bart (Jun 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't see why they can't do both.  Azazel was running things in hell for a long time.  There is a lot of information about hell and past events they could show through him.



Ooh I see 

Well if you put it like that then yes, though I'd rather like to see Death again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 28, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ooh I see
> 
> Well if you put it like that then yes, though I'd rather like to see Death again.



I agree.  Though I'd have a hard time thinking of any story he could fit well into.  He is the force of Death for the entire universe so it's unlikely Sam and Dean would again encounter something worthy of his personal attention.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

They will have to kill 'im.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jun 28, 2010)

Sam concept drawing reminds me of a _Cowboy Bebop_ character...especially the legs.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 28, 2010)

Which reminds me ... 

Concept art on Jessica ...





> "The Winchester brothers (Sam and Dean) will be designed to look like the original actual actors (Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki). Sub characters: e.g. John, Bobby, Mary, Jessica etc. will be designed in a *completely new way to give fresh impression.** Enemies (Creatures, Demon and Ghosts) will be given a cool design taking full advantage of Japanese anime expression."*



and more shit on season 6 on who might/might not be coming back ...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> From Eric Kripke
> 
> No reappearance of Chuck, or answers re the significance of his last scene.
> A lot of story to be told for Crowley next season.' Hurrah!
> ...






Love the bold part.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 28, 2010)

New designs sound good, will give the anime a more distinct feel, might work out well. I would love to see how they portray Azazel in the anime. 

As for the season 6 stuff:


*Spoiler*: __ 



More Crowley is great, not much more needs to be said on that.

I've always been skeptical on the more intimate stuff, regarding the brothers relationship. Considering they have already covered it a lot during these last seasons. Does anyone want to see more of that? 

As long as they give the limelight to other characters as well, it shouldn't be that bad imo. And I hope they refresh the MOTW material.


----------



## krispy (Jun 28, 2010)

Supernatural has an anime version??!! 
hahaha awesome!

So guys I recently finished watching Supernatural and I wanted to know when will the sixth season start?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2010)

so I've been watching some Supernatural episodes again.. That Death - Dean convo is just epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

I should go back and rewatch Supernatural from the beginning.


In fact, we all should.


Who's with me?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should go back and rewatch Supernatural from the beginning.
> 
> 
> In fact, we all should.
> ...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2010)

Kobe said:


> so I've been watching some Supernatural episodes again.. That Death - Dean convo is just epic



Indeed.  Death was a truly fascinating character.  I would have liked to have gotten some elaboration on his relationship with God.

His "at the end I'll reap him too" statement was interesting but a bit vague.  I personally view it as they are two halves of the same coin.  God is life and he is death and "the end" means the eventual end of everything.  Like God would be the very last thing to die, then when life is no more death would also cease to be.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman gettin' some more street cred.





He sounds great


----------



## Kobe (Jun 29, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Indeed.  Death was a truly fascinating character.  I would have liked to have gotten some elaboration on his relationship with God.
> 
> His "at the end I'll reap him too" statement was interesting but a bit vague.  I personally view it as they are two halves of the same coin.  God is life and he is death and "the end" means the eventual end of everything.  Like God would be the very last thing to die, then when life is no more death would also cease to be.



Exactly what I thought.. 

The whole action was just too good.. it was one of those times Dean was the underdog, maybe only one


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 29, 2010)

Kobe said:


> Exactly what I thought..
> 
> The whole action was just too good.. it was one of those times Dean was the underdog, maybe only one



I love Jensen Ackles acting at times like that.  It reminded me of when he was confronting Raphael or Kali. He acts tough when facing them but when his back is turned you can see him shitting himself.  With Death he was pretty much at the level of fear the entire time and couldn't hide it.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 30, 2010)

Any exact dates for season 6 yet?
I assume september

some nice artworks


----------



## Higawa (Jul 11, 2010)

Why is that so dead?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 11, 2010)

off season


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2010)

Jensen's actually directing an episode, the 4th one I think


----------



## Higawa (Jul 12, 2010)

That will be a funny episode I hope :33

Hopefully one with castiel


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 12, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Why is that so dead?



Because the show isn't airing new episodes right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2010)

That impala picture is sweet.

*There's also this: *


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting artworks. Some people have too much talent/time on their hands. :taichou

I'd like to see an artist's rendering of Zachariah true form.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 13, 2010)

I also would like to see his true form
6 wings he said he would have?

Also would be interested in some deamons true forms, we only got their description.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 13, 2010)

And three faces. One of which is a lion.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 15, 2010)

Didn't see this news posted here



Apparently Corin Nemec (Jonas Quinn) from SG-1 is going to be in the next season as well...
*Spoiler*: __ 



as a cousin to the winchester bros


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2010)

That image Zach described is from the Bible, I think its the Seraphim or Seraph. I was also referenced in an episode of X-Files called "All Souls" and you can see the three heads as the Angel turns each of them is displayed.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler from EW*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Question: Supernatural spoilers seem to be few and far between. Any chance you have any new ones to share with us?*

*Ausiello:* Season 6 will revolve around Dean’s new life as loving husband to Lisa and doting father to Ben. I keed, I keed. Despite the domestic situation Dean found himself in at the end of last season, exec producer Eric Kripke assures me that Supernatural will continue to be about the Winchester brothers "on the road together." That said, Kripke confirms that "Dean’s situation creates all sorts of angst and conflict. The question [we'll be] exploring is, How can you be a hunter when there are actually people that you care about? I think we will mine it for all of the emotional angst and conflict that we can. But [Lisa] is not — nor is  anyone — going to be riding in the backseat of the Impala with Sam or Dean."

*Source:* Link.


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I hope Lisa wont die


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 15, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Didn't see this news posted here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Parker Lewis. But odd that they have a living cousin from the mom's side when Sam tried contacting all family and friends of his mother only to find out they all died. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That image Zach described is from the Bible, I think its the Seraphim or Seraph. I was also referenced in an episode of X-Files called "All Souls" and you can see the three heads as the Angel turns each of them is displayed.



I remember that episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

The Seraphim has 6 wings, you're thinking of a beast described in Revelations that has several heads, one of which is a lion (I think another is man, and another is a lamb or a goat or something).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Seraphim has 6 wings, you're thinking of a beast described in Revelations that has several heads, one of which is a lion (I think another is man, and another is a lamb or a goat or something).


No I am thinking of exactly what I'm talking about, I distinctly remember the episode of X-Files and researching it after that. Episode seventeen of Season five, first aired in 1998. 

But I had the wrong Angel, its a Cheribum that's said to have four faces from what I can find, and they have four wings. Though differing sources can lead to differing accounts. Even then the heads depend on which one is turned to look at you. I think the point is it can see in all directions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Well there was one in Revelations. 

Seraphim are the angels that float around God proclaiming his glory 24/7. They have 6 wings: 2 covering their feet, 2 covering their eyes, and 2 to fly.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 15, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> It's Parker Lewis. But odd that they have a living cousin from the mom's side when Sam tried contacting all family and friends of his mother only to find out they all died.



Well technically, their grandfather Sam Campbell is suppose to be dead as well and he's coming back, so who knows


----------



## Higawa (Jul 15, 2010)

The two of them having a step bro was already a bit....I dont know

He was only fooder tho
now hes in hell


----------



## ez (Jul 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler from EW*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So...I take it this is just a season of fillers?


----------



## Higawa (Jul 17, 2010)

I actually dont really know.
Sounds like Fillers and some more Season 1 and 2 Monster and Backgrounds.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 17, 2010)

I think that's why I'm looking forward to it the most.  The last 2 seasons had a little too much angst for my taste.  I prefer the brothers interation and random monster of the week type stories in the first 3 seasons personally .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 24, 2010)

Remember this little bit.

[YOUTUBE]eLb0jeBWcGI[/YOUTUBE]

That was one of the scariest things this show did.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought Smallville had a huge cliffhanger but Supernatural killed it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

The show ended when Lucifer died, technically. Of course it's a season of fillers.

But, if done correctly, it'll be an awesome season.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 26, 2010)

I liek random monsters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

As you should.

I hope they meet an actual Trickster. That'd be interesting. And have him shapeshift into Gabriel to fuck with 'em.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Remember this little bit.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eLb0jeBWcGI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That was one of the scariest things this show did.



Shit yeah I remember that scene completely caught me off-guard, I went from 
cute 
huh? 
WTF  
eew :S
within seconds

Creepy stuff


----------



## Kobe (Jul 28, 2010)

maan they need to bring Taylor Cole back.. she was awesome ;________;


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As you should.
> 
> *I hope they meet an actual Trickster*. That'd be interesting. And have him shapeshift into Gabriel to fuck with 'em.



Totally.  So much potential for great gags and awkward situations.

One of my favorite moments in the series is when they meet the teddy bear brought to life, I laughed my ass off at that.  I could see tricksters messing with people like that.

It would be nice if they got a budget boost so they could actually show stuff like the incredible hulk ripping a guys head off.


----------



## Kobe (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah the episode with teddy bear was awesome


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Totally. So much potential for great gags and awkward situations.
> 
> One of my favorite moments in the series is when they meet the teddy bear brought to life, I laughed my ass off at that. I could see tricksters messing with people like that.
> 
> It would be nice if they got a budget boost so they could actually show stuff like the incredible hulk ripping a guys head off.


 It's almost as if they couldn't not do it. It's begging to be done and would provide endless material for them. 

The best scene with the teddy bear was when he ate a shotgun and you just see a cluster of cotton flying backwards were a blood spatter would be normally.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's almost as if they couldn't not do it. It's begging to be done and would provide endless material for them.


 
All the more reason I say.  And given that there is no shortage of tricksters in mythology to pull from they could actually kill them unlike with Gabriel.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The best scene with the teddy bear was when he ate a shotgun and you just see a cluster of cotton flying backwards were a blood spatter would be normally.



Haha yeah.  Another awesome moment in that episode was the little boy who wished to be super powerful "KNEEL BEFORE TODD!!!!!".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, poor Dean gets his ass kicked so often in this show by children, girls, and angels. It's kinda sad.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, poor Dean gets his ass kicked so often in this show by children, girls, and angels. It's kinda sad.



"Word to the wise, don't piss off the nerd angels" ~ Dean Winchester


----------



## Jimin (Jul 31, 2010)

Is the anime thing considered canon? And are they gonna release it here?


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 6, 2010)

anime teaser trailer ...

[YOUTUBE]9t3qKvOmXZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks badass.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> anime teaser trailer ...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9t3qKvOmXZs[/YOUTUBE]



looks cool


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 8, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Totally.  So much potential for great gags and awkward situations.
> 
> One of my favorite moments in the series is when they meet the teddy bear brought to life, I laughed my ass off at that.  I could see tricksters messing with people like that.
> 
> It would be nice if they got a budget boost so they could actually show stuff like the incredible hulk ripping a guys head off.


loved that episode.


----------



## Spica (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone heard about the voice actors in the anime? I've still not warmed up to the idea of Japanese voice for my precious Dean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Voices are going to be queer-as-hell (and so are some of the characters, judging by the trailer), but it still looks badass.


----------



## ez (Aug 9, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> anime teaser trailer ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 9, 2010)

no that's not cowboy bepop meets anything. It looks like death note.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

No, it looks like a badass horror anime.


----------



## ez (Aug 9, 2010)

it's definitely cowboy bebop meets speed grapher, brah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what Speed Grapher is. 

I do, however, know that I wasn't picking up any Cowboy Bebop vibes.


----------



## ez (Aug 9, 2010)

^doesn't remind you of cowboy bebop?  Looks like Spike to me. 

This is speed grapher.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a hentai.  I stopped watching after the first 4 seconds because I'm at work.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 9, 2010)

Spica said:


> Anyone heard about the voice actors in the anime? I've still not warmed up to the idea of Japanese voice for my precious Dean.



I wonder if they have Japanese dubbed episodes of Supernatural. I would like to see that.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 9, 2010)

Spica said:


> Anyone heard about the voice actors in the anime? I've still not warmed up to the idea of Japanese voice for my precious Dean.



Haven't heard it but I'm familiar with Japanese vo actor playing Dean. Yuya Uchida (Naruto Shippūden's Rinji) as Sam and Hiroki Touchi (Trinity Blood's Abel Nightroad) as Dean. 

You could wait for the dub where Padalecki and Ackles will be doing their own voice overs. 

Also read elsewhere that the first 2 episodes are pretty much a remake of Skin & Roadkill. So I hope the anime works well. And maybe they'll remake some of the later episodes. Like the ones with the 7 deadly sins and Lucifer murdering all them Gods in the hotel.


----------



## Spica (Aug 9, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Haven't heard it but I'm familiar with Japanese vo actor playing Dean. Yuya Uchida (Naruto Shippūden's Rinji) as Sam and Hiroki Touchi (Trinity Blood's Abel Nightroad) as Dean.
> 
> You could wait for the dub where Padalecki and Ackles will be doing their own voice overs.
> 
> Also read elsewhere that the first 2 episodes are pretty much a remake of Skin & Roadkill.



OMGOMGOMG, I'm totally waiting for the American dub!


----------



## jkingler (Aug 9, 2010)

If live action Sam and Dean VA for the American dub, I'm in. Otherwise, I am more interested to hear the Japanese version, unless some big name actors want to jump aboard and surprise me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Sean Connery will voice everyone.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 9, 2010)

ezxx said:


> ^doesn't remind you of cowboy bebop?  Looks like Spike to me.
> 
> This is speed grapher.



No it reminds me of light. you guys are wanting this to be awesome.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like another Madhouse production to me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 9, 2010)

My complaints, 
*characters look like they are moving too fast, though i'm willing to chalk that up to trailer speeding things up. Fights in supernatural worked because there wasn't superhuman feats and the good guys didn't have completely improbably speed and accuracy. A lot of supernatural came down to dean and sam being very lucky.
*dean and sam face has no edge to it, they just look tired.
*they will probably pussy season 1 sam. I mean he was the "conscious" of the two, the "they all can't be face ripping monsters right?", "yeah kinda missing that normal apple pie life Dean, I'm just here to find whatever killed mom and my last girlfriend. I give two shits about dad."


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 10, 2010)

You all know the Dean-San/Sammy-San and Castiel-Sama are gonna ruin it.

 at japanese voice acting.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 10, 2010)

ezxx said:


> ^doesn't remind you of cowboy bebop?  Looks like Spike to me.
> 
> This is speed grapher.


yeah it kinda have a little Cow Boy Bebob vibe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd be okay with it if they did an all animated season next instead of a live-action continuation.


----------



## Spica (Aug 10, 2010)

lmao, Castiel is gonna be VA'd by Seto Kaiba. 

I've checked out the Japanese fanbase and Supernatural is huge there. Apparently voted for best 'foreign show' and has an enormous yaoi-fanbase (SamxDean and CasxDean). I see SPN has taken over one third of some yaoi marked? zomg. 

Even I don't like SPN-yaoi, to me Cas and Dean's got a bromance going on, but damn, this is interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, shit. They're gonna put some yaoi in the anime, I just know it.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this show (guilty as charged for being a crazed fan girl for it)

Those two are two cute 

And gotta love watching supernatural shit


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 16, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah it kinda have a little Cow Boy Bebob vibe



You know that looks a lot like Light from deathnote to me


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, shit. They're gonna put some yaoi in the anime, I just know it.





That must not come to pass


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like it will have good animation kinda looks like cowboy bebob


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> That must not come to pass


 Sammy!


Dean!


Castiel?



*strip strip*


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sammy!
> 
> 
> Dean!
> ...



 dont give them ideas


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

Them Japanese people scare me. I wouldn't be surprised if Castiel warps reality and gives himself a tentacle penis.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 17, 2010)

No that is Dean's stint in hell


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 28, 2010)

I began watching this show 2 weeks ago and caught up.

now sept 24


fuck


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 31, 2010)

wend will the new season premiere any way?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

In the year 2000.


----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2010)

It's almost here


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> It's almost here


almost here? wend does it start?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2010)

doesn't it start on January?


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 19, 2010)

next week on friday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2010)

hot damn i swear wikipedia said January when i checked a month ago


----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> almost here? wend does it start?





Hannibal said:


> next week on friday





~Gesy~ said:


> doesn't it start on January?



Hannibal's right, it starts on Friday 

But I can only watch it on Saturday


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 19, 2010)

For some reason I am not too excited about its return. I think in my mind, the show has ended already and all this is, is just the network trying to squeeze all they can out of it.

I will watch it though, and hopefully my opinion will change


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2010)

yeah i'm not excited either, theirs no way to top Lucifer.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2010)

season starts this up coming week right? season should be okay the first few seasons where good with a different monster every week. it is hard to top lucifer but many new monsters can appear and make in interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure it'll be okay. I won't really pay attention to the story, or the raping of the canon (if there is any), but I'll enjoy seeing them back in action one last time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure it'll be okay. I won't really pay attention to the story, or the raping of the canon (if there is any), but I'll enjoy seeing them back in action one last time.



I've decided to finally stop being lazy regarding this show and begin to watch it. Is there any episodes that are so totally filler/irrelevant that I can do without? Just wondering, since there are quite a few seasons for me to marathon through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Detective said:


> I've decided to finally stop being lazy regarding this show and begin to watch it. *Is there any episodes that are so totally filler/irrelevant that I can do without?* Just wondering, since there are quite a few seasons for me to marathon through.


 BLASPHEMY! 

You either watch all of the episodes, and love them to death, or you watch none of them and become ostracized.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

Detective said:


> I've decided to finally stop being lazy regarding this show and begin to watch it. Is there any episodes that are so totally filler/irrelevant that I can do without? Just wondering, since there are quite a few seasons for me to marathon through.



Well there are a bunch of episodes that don't really move the overall story forward (especially in the early seasons) but they're still really entertaining to watch.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it, but don't know what to expect honestly.

I disagree that lucifer is hard to top, I mean sure on the mythology level it doesn't get much higher than this, but the plotline and execution weren't that perfect.

There's still Death, Pestilence, the Anti-Christ and God left roaming out there too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Since they have other mythologies on the show, they could face some other Apocalypse that could match up. But, seeing as how it's canon Lucifer > basically everything else, I doubt they would be as powerful. Maybe more badass with better budget/writing.

They should just fight the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Looking forward to it, but don't know what to expect honestly.
> 
> I disagree that lucifer is hard to top, I mean sure on the mythology level it doesn't get much higher than this, but the plotline and execution weren't that perfect.
> 
> There's still Death, Pestilence, the Anti-Christ and God left roaming out there too.



Honestly I'd rather they just start going with smaller monsters, sparse myths and legends.

I honestly can't think of any story where they could make it believable for them to beat Death, the Anti-Christ or God.  All three are just waaaay out of the brothers league.

If they actually became antagonists Death and the Anti-Christ could kill the brothers with little more than a thought and would probably not have any qualms about doing so.

God seems to like the brothers so I doubt he would ever turn on them.

Pestilence I don't think is still running around because he had his ring cut off just like War and Famine.


----------



## Detective (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should just fight the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.



FUCK YEAH. I can live with that.

[YOUTUBE]d-sALU_hveA[/YOUTUBE]

"I tried to think of the most harmless thing, something I loved from my childhood, something that could never, ever possibly destroy us....Mr. Stay Puft!"

[YOUTUBE]g4uxIo4t7xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I wonder what would've happened if they imagined the most terrible things? Like Godzilla with a nuclear bomb bigger than the moon.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Pestilence I don't think is still running around because he had his ring cut off just like War and Famine.


Pretty sure he just teleported away, Death lost his ring as well but didn't seem to be weakened by it. If I recall correctly, Death explained that the rings were merely a leach that Lucifer put on the horsemen to force them to do his bidding.

But I agree with the rest, so long as we don't get another episode of 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dean agrees with me


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Pretty sure he just teleported away, Death lost his ring as well but didn't seem to be weakened by it.



They all teleported away after losing their rings, but we learned later that the horsemen who had their rings severed were now just "withered husks".

Death on the other hand removed his ring willingly which possibly makes a difference.  Not only that but Death is many orders of magnitude more powerful than the other three so even if the rings were a part of their power he could probably get along fine without it.



-Dargor- said:


> If I recall correctly, Death explained that the rings were merely a leach that Lucifer put on the horsemen to force them to do his bidding.



No the "leash" he was referring to was the binding spell Lucifer put on him that forced him to go where Lucifer wanted when Lucifer wanted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I think Death is the exception in the Horsemen's regime. He compared himself to god in power. The ring is merely a symbol of being a Horseman for him if anything, I doubt it gave him any power or took any away.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Death is the exception in the Horsemen's regime. He compared himself to god in power. The ring is merely a symbol of being a Horseman for him if anything, I doubt it gave him any power or took any away.



Well the ring obviously had some power since the other rings couldn't open the cage without it, but yeah compared to his own power it was probably negligible.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, the ring could have power without actually granting the wearer any powers.

At least in the case of Death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

As far as the rings go, I think the Death ring was probably the strongest, or a catalyst of sorts. I just don't think it did anything for Death.

I would still be interested to see if wearing the rings would give anyone else powers. Perhaps the main villain in this season will be Supernatural's version of The Mandarin.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2010)

The rings are like letterman's jackets, they make you cool, but once you graduate HS they are pretty useless.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would still be interested to see if wearing the rings would give anyone else powers. Perhaps the main villain in this season will be Supernatural's version of The Mandarin.



I was wondering about that myself.  The rings should be indestructible and they're still in Dean's possession (last we heard).  So it could be interesting if someone obtained them and started using their powers either maliciously or without the control the horsemen have and causing havoc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I smell a brotherly slugfest comin' on followed by a cry party.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 21, 2010)

How long you been back?

About a year


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I was wondering about that myself. The rings should be indestructible and they're still in Dean's possession (last we heard). So it could be interesting if someone obtained them and started using their powers either maliciously or without the control the horsemen have and causing havoc.


That's one of the plausible scenarios. And, when the rings are all combined in power, they grant the weilder some super boost making them stronger than Lucifer. 

The rings would have to be stronger than Lucifer, of course, as they are used to seal him up. Right? 



Dynamite Right said:


> How long you been back?
> 
> About a year


 DAMMIT SAMMY NOW WE GOTTA THROW DOWN AND CRY AFTER!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 21, 2010)

Tumblr fans of SN are saying they think it's Lucifer!Sam  
I hope CMX is the right one though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't want them to unseal Lucifer. I could see that story writing itself, sure, but talk about snooze fest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like someone might have come back 

[YOUTUBE]IT4VCbqVTWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Yellow Eyes should stay dead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's one of the plausible scenarios. And, when the rings are all combined in power, they grant the weilder some super boost making them stronger than Lucifer.
> 
> The rings would have to be stronger than Lucifer, of course, as they are used to seal him up. Right?



I'm actually hoping they keep the threats relatively small now.  The brothers have already faced cosmic evil and barely survived.  A single douchebag screwing around with say War's ring and accidentally starting riots and shit could be interesting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yellow Eyes should stay dead.


I think so too honestly, I hate when they bring characters back for bullshit reasons and that's usually how it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2010)

Azazel?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2010)

there could be fallen angels and the anti Christ still roaming the world they could be the bad guys the brothers can go against. i am hoping they bring back gabriel not just because cause he has the same name as me but he was very funny. the porno message last season was funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm actually hoping they keep the threats relatively small now. The brothers have already faced cosmic evil and barely survived. A single douchebag screwing around with say War's ring and accidentally starting riots and shit could be interesting.


 The lighter, lesser demons do tend to be the better/funnier episodes, so I'll agree.

But I know that they won't stick with that for too long, so why not do something like that? It'd be kinda interesting at least. Better than just rehashing Yellow Eyes or something.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think so too honestly, I hate when they bring characters back for bullshit reasons and that's usually how it is.


 It kind of negates John's entire existence if he comes back. He finally got his revenge after spending hundreds of years in hell and now he's alive again? Good job.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> there could be fallen angels and the anti Christ still roaming the world they could be the bad guys the brothers can go against. i am hoping they bring back gabriel not just because cause he has the same name as me but he was very funny. the porno message last season was funny.


The anti christ is a little kid who wants to be a super hero.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

But that was a year ago. 1 year = 20 years in Anti-Christ time.

He could be a super-badass mofo now.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 22, 2010)

Inb4 Sam is actually Lucifer and the season ends with Dean putting on all rings and then punches him in the face.




The old azazel killing the wife trick eh?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm curious if they'll have Sam retain any kind of power from containing Lucifer.  He is kind of a unique vessel.  He was given power by drinking the blood of demons (Lucifers children) then after downing gallons of it he was host to Lucifer himself.

I wonder if they'll use that as an excuse to give him little powers and visions like he had in the earlier seasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't know why they got rid of his powers to begin with. The other vessels didn't need demon's blood, and neither did he at first. I always saw him as a potential that could use all of the powers based on his showing of brief telekinesis.

Still, I can see the problem with that: if he is too powerful the show has no point.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know why they got rid of his powers to begin with. The other vessels didn't need demon's blood, and neither did he at first. I always saw him as a potential that could use all of the powers based on his showing of brief telekinesis.
> 
> Still, I can see the problem with that: if he is too powerful the show has no point.



The impression I always had was when God cleaned him up after putting him on the plane that it pretty much removed his powers.  But when he started downing demon blood again they returned.

They all technically did need demon blood since it was Azazel's blood that gave them powers in the first place.  I always figured since he was the strongest demon in hell that his blood gave them lasting benefits.  It also made me wonder how powerful Sam would have become if he had willingly given in to Azazel and fed on his blood instead of Ruby's.

I wouldn't mind him having some powers like the visions again but if he had the full range of demonic powers it would be hard to write interesting threats for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

A good theory, I suppose. I guess we'll never really know unless they write it in somewhere, but then I would reject it as filler on principle. 

I'll be alright with vanilla Sam and Dean action. But when they go up against super-powerful demons, him having powers makes it more believable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll be alright with vanilla Sam and Dean action. But when they go up against super-powerful demons, him having powers makes it more believable.



Yeah, though honestly I'd like for them to move away from demons for a while.  When they've been killing demons left and right with the Colt and Ruby's knife I just don't see demons being as scary as they were with the first ones they encountered.

Though at some point they need to kill Meg.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

What I would like to see is the Colt killing things other than demons. It supposedly can kill anything. 

I want them to shoot a ghost with it, or a Hellhound, or an angel.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 22, 2010)

Or Sam. **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Hopefully Sam commits suicide with it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I would like to see is the Colt killing things other than demons. It supposedly can kill anything.
> 
> I want them to shoot a ghost with it, or a Hellhound, or an angel.



Seriously.  Since they can now make bullets for it I'm surprised they aren't carrying it around more.

Though the writers seem not to want to have it around since it renders almost any threat laughable.

It reminds me of a scene in one of the novels where Dean is having this epic battle with this ancient spirit composed of the souls of an entire tribe of people.  They were trying to hard to make it seem like this grand battle where the outcome was anyones guess except in the scene Bobby is standing like 40 or 50 yards away holding the loaded Colt.

That's my theory on why they had a period of time where it had been taken away by the demons.  It's easier to make realistic threats without it around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I was fine when they wrote it out that way, it makes a lot of sense not having something like that around all the time.

But when they had it after Lucifer and it just kinda disappeared on the face of the planet... that really irked me. They are battling hordes of demons and nearly dying every 4 minutes, but they didn't think it's good move to pack some heat? Really?

The only reason I'd want to see it in action is to confirm it can kill Angels, since I'm positive it can. Some people just won't accept it until it happens though. Otherwise, I'd be okay with them somehow losing it again. If only so I don't have to constantly say "Why didn't they just shoot it?" when they are in huge trouble.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was fine when they wrote it out that way, it makes a lot of sense not having something like that around all the time.
> 
> But when they had it after Lucifer and it just kinda disappeared on the face of the planet... that really irked me. They are battling hordes of demons and nearly dying every 4 minutes, but they didn't think it's good move to pack some heat? Really?
> 
> The only reason I'd want to see it in action is to confirm it can kill Angels, since I'm positive it can.* Some people just won't accept it until it happens though.* Otherwise, I'd be okay with them somehow losing it again. If only so I don't have to constantly say "Why didn't they just shoot it?" when they are in huge trouble.



Well thats probably because of Lucifers somewhat ambiguous statement "there are only 5 things it can't kill and I'm one of them".  Does that mean 5 specific individual beings, 5 species including angels as one of those species (in which case it wouldn't work on other angels) or 5 classifications including archangels like Lucifer?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

I suppose it wouldn't make sense for the Colt to only be unable to kill God, Death, Lucifer, Michael, and possibly Gabriel, but not Raphael.

So you have to think that any Archangel is immune. That leaves two other things it couldn't kill. 

Lilith, maybe, would be one of those things, but she seemed scared enough of it.

I think that perhaps it is Michael and Lucifer, with other Archangles able to die by the Colt, and then one other mystery creature. It would make some sense since Michael and Lucifer are the two strongest angels.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2010)

raphael could be an ascended archangel, instead of a son of God.

The Anti-Christ could be instead of Gabriel though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose it wouldn't make sense for the Colt to only be unable to kill God, Death, Lucifer, Michael, and possibly Gabriel, but not Raphael.


 
Well I don't think God and Death count since the statement was "5 things in all of creation" which implies things within God's creations.  Since God himself and Death are not part of his creation they would likely be exempt.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So you have to think that any Archangel is immune. That leaves two other things it couldn't kill.


 
Yeah I'm curious what other species of thing would be immune and if the brothers would ever likely encounter them.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Lilith, maybe, would be one of those things, but she seemed scared enough of it.


 
It would be weird though if Sam could kill her with his powers but not with the Colt.  And Azazel was possibly an even stronger demon yet he was able to be killed.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that perhaps it is Michael and Lucifer, with other Archangles able to die by the Colt, and then one other mystery creature. It would make some sense since Michael and Lucifer are the two strongest angels.



The number 5 was what got to me since there are 4 archangels and God thus equaling 5 but since God isn't part of creation but the creator he probably wouldn't be included so its still a bit vague.



Banhammer said:


> raphael could be an ascended archangel, instead of a son of God.
> 
> The Anti-Christ could be instead of Gabriel though



Now you're just over-complicating it.  And I doubt the anti-christ couldn't be killed as Castiel seemed pretty confident he could kill him with a knife.

Plus I think ALL the angels are the sons of god since they all call each other "brother".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

If you take out God and Death from the equation, then it would be the 4 Archangels and something else--I think that was the conclusion we made a while ago and I just forgot about it. It kinda makese sense, I suppose. 

It does make sense that the Anti-Christ would be immune, but he did seem like just human-level durability, or demon-level at best. We might never know the answer to that.

Or it could be Jesus, assuming he exists in the show. He is technically part of creation while being part of God at the same time, thus immune.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think so too honestly, I hate when they bring characters back for bullshit reasons and that's usually how it is.



Hopefully this is not the case, I hate it as well when shows become so trigger happy with resurrection devices.

Has there been any news on whether or not Crowley will make a return?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

It's unlikely to ever happen but I'd love to have a miniseries on Samuel Colt and whoever the hunter is that he originally built the gun for.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 22, 2010)

Best you could hope for there is a timetravel scenario I think


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 22, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Best you could hope for there is a timetravel scenario I think



Ugh I'd rather just go without then.

I think that could be an interesting side story.  Samuel Colt was obviously a badass since he built one of the most powerful weapons in creation (behind Death's own Scythe and arguably an Archangels blade) _and_ he build and contained a direct doorway to hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2010)

Supernatural: The Samuel Colt Chronicles.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 22, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They all technically did need demon blood since it was Azazel's blood that gave them powers in the first place.  I always figured since he was the strongest demon in hell that his blood gave them lasting benefits.  It also made me wonder how powerful Sam would have become if he had willingly given in to Azazel and fed on his blood instead of Ruby's.


What made you assume Azazel was the strongest demon?  He wasn't the first or the oldest, and didn't even hold the contracts from bartered deals.  At most, the implication is he was just the most ambitious, I suppose.

He certainly had _style_, though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Yellow Eyes is likely the second strongest, behind Lilith. Though the other super demon (forgot his name) could probably give him a fight.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> What made you assume Azazel was the strongest demon?  He wasn't the first or the oldest, and didn't even hold the contracts from bartered deals.  At most, the implication is he was just the most ambitious, I suppose.
> 
> He certainly had _style_, though...



Demons seemed to be classified by their eye colors.  We saw two white eyed demons (Lilith and Alistair) but only one Yellow eyed demon who seemed to be calling all the shots in hell.

When the doors to hell were burst open it was Azazel who was going to be calling the shots, not Lilith.  It was only after he died and there was chaos among the demons that Lilith seemed to take lead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

True, but Lilith did seem vastly more powerful. She vaporized the police station in her opener and was the key to unlock Lucifer. I think overall she should be stronger as she was the original demon.

Alistair might also be stronger as he has much better feats. 

Yellow Eyes was possibly just the most cunning and manipulative.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 23, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> Hopefully this is not the case, I hate it as well when shows become so trigger happy with resurrection devices.
> 
> Has there been any news on whether or not Crowley will make a return?


Didn't check, didn't think about it. But the character he is based on seems way more often so I'd rather him not


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

God cant wait for new season!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but Lilith did seem vastly more powerful. She vaporized the police station in her opener and was the key to unlock Lucifer. I think overall she should be stronger as she was the original demon.
> 
> Alistair might also be stronger as he has much better feats.
> 
> Yellow Eyes was possibly just the most cunning and manipulative.



Sure she vaporized a police station but you can't really use that to measure Azazel's power.  He was trying _not_ to attract attention to what he was doing so he obviously wouldn't use massive displays of power.

I mean if you want to get technical about it even Lucifer himself  didn't do anything as flashy as blowing up an entire police station with the wave of a hand.  That doesn't mean his power wasn't vastly superior to Liliths.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Actually, Lucifer did something far more impressive: snapped his fingers and exploded Castiel. 

I have no reason to doubt he can do that to anyone except an archangel.

Azazel just seemed more like a sneaky, subterfuge-using, trickster demon than a powerhouse. All of the things he did was underhanded and well thought-out.


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 23, 2010)

Any theories yet on how Sam gets out? Cant wait till tomorrow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

God did it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, Lucifer did something far more impressive: snapped his fingers and exploded Castiel.
> 
> I have no reason to doubt he can do that to anyone except an archangel.
> 
> Azazel just seemed more like a sneaky, subterfuge-using, trickster demon than a powerhouse. All of the things he did was underhanded and well thought-out.



I'm not sure I agree that exploding a completely powerless Castiel is really that much more impressive than blowing up an entire building with a wave of your hand.

If Lilith was so powerful why weren't the demons waiting to follow _her_ orders when they got out of hell instead of Azazels?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Azazel wanted Sam to rule the demons instead of Lucifer, right?

Or did he want Sam to be a general?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not sure I agree that exploding a completely powerless Castiel is really that much more impressive than blowing up an entire building with a wave of your hand.
> 
> If Lilith was so powerful why weren't the demons waiting to follow _her_ orders when they got out of hell instead of Azazels?


 Actually, I forgot that Cas wasn't an angel anymore when that happened.

Still, he did get smote before exactly like that when he was an angel. I imagine it's still just that easy.


Assbutt.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Azazel wanted Sam to rule the demons instead of Lucifer, right?
> 
> Or did he want Sam to be a general?



He wanted Sam to lead the army of demons to bring about Lucifers return.  Azazels end game was always to release Lucifer.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, I forgot that Cas wasn't an angel anymore when that happened.
> 
> Still, he did get smote before exactly like that when he was an angel. I imagine it's still just that easy.
> 
> Assbutt.



I fail to see how the fact that he was killed my Raphael earlier in the series makes blowing him up when he is completely powerless more impressive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not gonna explain it then.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

Why did Azazel even need Sam?

Couldn't he have just used Lilith or Alistair?

Btw, Azazel > Lilith since Azazel would have been over Sam and Sam killed Lilith, even though she wanted him to.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

Havoc said:


> *Why did Azazel even need Sam?*
> 
> Couldn't he have just used Lilith or Alistair?
> 
> Btw, Azazel > Lilith since Azazel would have been over Sam and Sam killed Lilith, even though she wanted him to.



Lucifer told him to get Sam.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

So really Azazel wanted Sam so Lucifer could use him as a vessel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't know if he knew what Lucifer wanted him for, just that he wanted him.


----------



## ez (Sep 23, 2010)

woot, i can catch the premiere now that class is canceled.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2010)

You'll never amount to anything with that kind of attitude, ezxx


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 24, 2010)

Only a few hours away till the new season. Awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope it starts out with a funny episode and not an emotional one.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope it starts out with a funny episode and not an emotional one.



yeah ı am hoping same think but ı believe they cant start with a funny one,things are very complicated at the last episode


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

Obviously it will be a serious episode with Dean reacting to Sam's return. He won't just joke around after believing his brother was trapped in hell.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Dean wont know that Sam returned for a long time*thinks*
hmmm ıt will be really great season


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Demons seemed to be classified by their eye colors.  We saw two white eyed demons (Lilith and Alistair) but only one Yellow eyed demon who seemed to be calling all the shots in hell.


Yes, I agree, the classification appears to be in eye color, and I had thought it was in order of brightness, from black, red, yellow and white.  Azazel was free to roam the world while the worst of the worst was stuck behind the Devil's Gate.  Hell, Azazel was powerless to enter the structure because of the iron railroads, but the demons that were released were the ones that broke the iron and let him in, in the first place.

Azazel was bad, but it was heavily implied that he was nothing compared to what escaped when the Gate was opened with the Colt.



> _When the doors to hell were burst open it was Azazel who was going to be calling the shots, not Lilith.  It was only after he died and there was chaos among the demons that Lilith seemed to take lead._


No, Sam was supposed to be calling the shots, not Azazel.  Azazel was just the agent for Sam's grooming.  Lilith, the first demon, was already moving things to take the lead before even escaping Hell.  There wasn't a single demon army, there were several factions in Hell, that Lilith decided to combine into one larger one before escaping.



			
				According to Kripke said:
			
		

> The reason we were inspired by Lilith is that we’re moving up the demonic hierarchy. Lilith is higher than Azazel, Yellow-Eyes. She’s a pretty high echelon demon, you don’t get much higher than her until you start digging into Lucifer territory.


 Source.  Both Alastair and Lilith are white-eyed demons...which was why I assumed last year that they were both in the same tier.  I thought they were had the same strength until we found out Lilith was the first demon.  The implication is that the higher up the hierarchy you go, the stronger the demons become until you start getting into Lucifer (archangel) territory -- the Antichrist kid being the sole exception to the implication.

As I said, Azazel gets points for being one crafty friend and orchestrating his own release from Hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I still hold out for some jokes.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if the actor that plays Cas will be returning. I wonder if he will make an appearance this season, or if the previous season was the last we see of him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

He better be returning. :taichou


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Does anyone know if the actor that plays Cas will be returning. I wonder if he will make an appearance this season, or if the previous season was the last we see of him.



If Misha Collins isn't coming back (can't imagine why he wouldn't) they shouldn't try having him make appearances at all (which would SUCK!).


----------



## Bart (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sure that it was already confirmed that Misha (_Cass_) is coming back.

But I hope we'll see Raphael :3

@Tsukiyomi
I know we spoke of it ages ago, but I'm hoping Gabriel will come back :3


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm sure that it was already confirmed that Misha (_Cass_) is coming back.
> 
> *But I hope we'll see Raphael :3*
> 
> ...



Seriously.  I've been wondering what happened to him ever since the episode where Dean and Cas trapped him.  It was implied an angel trapped in holy fire stays there forever unless they're set free so he could conceivably still be standing in that house.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

Didnt micheal or somebody release rapheal? 

I have been wondering what happened to him


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> Didnt micheal or somebody release rapheal?
> 
> I have been wondering what happened to him



I don't remember anyone ever saying that Raphael was set free.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 24, 2010)

So both Smallville and Supernatural premiere tonight?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Everything premieres tonight, dawg. 


Except Smallville.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't remember anyone ever saying that Raphael was set free.



I could have sworn it was mentioned in one random episode


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I could have sworn it was mentioned in one random episode


"Sammy, no, you can't become Lucifer, I won't let you go through with this plan, it's crazy!"

"Dean, don't try to stop me. PS: Raphael is free."


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 24, 2010)

Dynamite Right said:


> I could have sworn it was mentioned in one random episode



I've watched Season 5 several times through and never seen any mention of it.  If you could point me to it I'd like to see it.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

great showing so far


----------



## chulance (Sep 24, 2010)

This episode is off the chain, Yellow Eyes is back.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

WTF IS GOING ON?!!?!?! *HEAD ASPLODES*


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought that the season premiere episode was alright. Both Sam & Samuel mysteriously ressurrected was like WTF. And to top it off they have a extended family members.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 24, 2010)

I love how they answered all the questions by simply saying  "I Don't Know"


----------



## chulance (Sep 24, 2010)

Samuel, and Sam are back?

And Samuel is helping monsters?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 24, 2010)

Episode was confusing :S When Lisa was burning I was like WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT then I saw like oh 


SAM AND DEAN NEED TO GET BACK TOGETHER


----------



## Achilles (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not suprised nobody thought to ask about Adam, but I was hoping the show would prove me wrong and not forget about him.

Sam and Dean's cousin was pretty hot. I wonder if one of the brothers will be tempted to go redneck on her? They did say third cousin.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 24, 2010)

Second cousin actually


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 25, 2010)

I could have sworn one of the cousins was Parker Lewis



Edit: Confirmed it, Corin Nemec aka Parker Lewis is Christian Campbell


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember the first time seeing Conan O'brien and thinking it was him.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 25, 2010)

the season premiere was kinda good. messed with my feelings.sam came back over a year and didnt tell dean, dick. although it was still to give him a life that sam thiks he needed. and nice how dean thought bobby didnt know. the look on deans face before and after he realized bobby knew. and samuel is back! but, did he really die when azazel took over his body? and they have got cousins, after all their searching. and samuel didnt look for them after everything happening to his family? and of course they dont know. gives the episode a plot to it. and you know, i forgot about adam! someone up top reminded me. although i feel he should stay dead as that was what he was before. but i wonder if hes gonna be in this season? wonder why samuel took away the jinn? can someone give me a suggestion? oh no, that means we cant trust him now. building of another plot. i wonder if dean will stay with his girlfrienfd for long and at the end of the season? so many comments and questions, what a premiere.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder what they plan on doing with the jinn. Why did they keep her alive


I love that instead of Lucifer, Yellow eyes was who Dean feared most, since he saw him. Azazel was just that awesome


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2010)

i like the new episode it was good. samuel is probably evil some way


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 25, 2010)

supernatural is back??


wat??

i'm excited.. but what?
anyways, downloads


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's to hoping Anti was the one that released Sam 

If only because Anti was awesome.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

I would love for anti to come back.

What is it was the Christ?


----------



## Bart (Sep 25, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Seriously.  I've been wondering what happened to him ever since the episode where Dean and Cas trapped him.  It was implied an angel trapped in holy fire stays there forever unless they're set free so he could conceivably still be standing in that house.



Well yeah, or conceivably also he could have been set free :3

I have a feeling we'll be seeing him again.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2010)

chulance said:


> Samuel, and Sam are back?
> 
> *And Samuel is helping monsters?*



Naw, he's just saving that bitch for interrogation. Campbell style. These guys are probably as nasty as Gordon Walker. They've just kept it from Sam. 

Samuel might be bullshitting about bringing brought back from heaven. Hell's a crowded place. So he can pull one over Sammy. But when Castiel reappears. He's fucked if he's lying.

Episode was alright.


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

Cas is too broken now, he can't be a part of the main story.


----------



## Bart (Sep 25, 2010)

There's actually a theory going around that everything was planned by Sam and Samuel to get Dean to come back, and that they in fact poisoned him and blamed it on the Djinn's.

After all the S6 tagline is _"Trust No One"_.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> There's actually a theory going around that everything was planned by Sam and Samuel to get Dean to come back, and that they in fact poisoned him and blamed it on the Djinn's.
> 
> After all the S6 tagline is _"Trust No One"_.



It's plausible. Hell, maybe that isn't even Sam and he's still down in hell.


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 25, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> It's plausible. Hell, maybe that isn't even Sam and he's still down in hell.




He passed all the tests, and Bobby seems to believe him. So Im going to say it's Sam. 

Yellow eyes being in the episode was the shit too.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2010)

Was it mentioned or showed when Dean was poisoned, and by who? I just remember him being poisoned and Sam conveniently saving him. Also, Samuel knowing an antidote to the poison was suspicious since Dean even mentioned he never heard of anything like that before.

On a side note, who do you think would win in a fight between the new and improved Cas and the anti christ


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was it mentioned or showed when Dean was poisoned, and by who? I just remember him being poisoned and Sam conveniently saving him. Also, Samuel knowing an antidote to the poison was suspicious since Dean even mentioned he never heard of anything like that before.
> 
> On a side note, who do you think would win in a fight between the new and improved Cas and the anti christ


It was the waitress.

Also, AntiChrist in a bloody stomp.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 25, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> He passed all the tests, and Bobby seems to believe him. So Im going to say it's Sam.
> 
> Yellow eyes being in the episode was the shit too.


Sam passed all the tests that determine if one is possessed by a demon.  As far as we're aware, he didn't douse himself in holy oil or jump through a ring of holy fire to determine if he's not still possessed by Lucifer.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Was it mentioned or showed when Dean was poisoned, and by who? I just remember him being poisoned and Sam conveniently saving him. Also, Samuel knowing an antidote to the poison was suspicious since Dean even mentioned he never heard of anything like that before.
> 
> On a side note, who do you think would win in a fight between the new and improved Cas and the anti christ




It could have been God who released Sam and brought back their grandpa, the angel (Jeremiah) IIRC said that God was roaming the Earth


----------



## Bart (Sep 25, 2010)

It's now starting to make sense that either Sam or Samuel poisoned Dean.


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

The waitress (who turned out to be a jinn), touched Dean in the bar, they made a point of it. That's how his neighbor ended up poisoned too.

He started hallucinating right after she touched him.

I don't know why people are getting all paranoid.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 25, 2010)

*grumble* fist fight *grumble*


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2010)

Sam seemed out of character, I think the real one is still in hell.


----------



## Gene (Sep 25, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> *grumble* fist fight *grumble*


There's no better way to handle supernatural beings.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> On a side note, who do you think would win in a fight between the new and improved Cas and the anti christ



I gotta go with the Cambion. "With one word he can destroy the host of Heaven!"


----------



## Raviene (Sep 25, 2010)

shouldn't they have realized that the *"leads"* as to who got them out would be just about a few that most probably their left hand can count?

i mean seriously...a prison that takes 4 rings of the horsemen (not to mention DEATH's ring) to open w/c could contain the 2 most powerful archangels in creation

i mean... right now i can only think of 2 beings who are powerful enough to do it


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> Sam passed all the tests that determine if one is possessed by a demon.  As far as we're aware, he didn't douse himself in holy oil or jump through a ring of holy fire to determine if he's not still possessed by Lucifer.


I really like this angle.

Lucifer pretending to be buddies with Dean and his family to get him to help him in some way (something like, escaping the cage took a lot out of Lucifer and he needs help regaining his powers).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2010)

I honestly don't know where they're going with this. 4th season premiere, Dean was brought back, this season, Sam is brought back with Samuel and they added other family members out of nowhere.

They went through demons, angels and god, so I dunno what's left.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2010)

List of possible people who may be behind this:

God- He works in mysterious ways
Raphael- We still don't know what happened to him
Antichrist- He could have become bad. He is the antichrist after all
Death: Possibly the second (or tied with the number 1) most powerful being in existence. He gave up his ring so maybe he is doing something to regain his power
Lucifer- No idea how
Samuel Colt- We don't know anything about this. It would be nice to see why and how he was such a badass and how he created the colt
Yellow Eyes-  Still fucking with everyone somehow

Anyone else?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Except that they said that those story lines were done with the last season, I think its something new. And that wasn't Yellow Eyes, it was just a hallucination, which is good, we don't need him back for a third season. It's just kind of lame.


----------



## Sin (Sep 25, 2010)

You know though, with all the revivals they do on Supernatural, they could have brought back badass John instead of Samuel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> You know though, with all the revivals they do on Supernatural, they could have brought back badass John instead of Samuel.


I think it has something to do with their blood line and Sam's really, since their both named Sam. I wouldn't be shocked if they were related to the Colt's.


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2010)

Sin said:


> You know though, with all the revivals they do on Supernatural, *they could have brought back badass John instead of Samuel.*



Which would have led to a recast since JDM has a decent movie career going for him now.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> List of possible people who may be behind this:
> 
> God- He works in mysterious ways
> Raphael- We still don't know what happened to him
> ...



Regular christ has yet to make an appearance


----------



## Bear Walken (Sep 25, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> *He passed all the tests, and Bobby seems to believe him. So Im going to say it's Sam. *
> 
> Yellow eyes being in the episode was the shit too.



Idk, Samuel was talking about creatures acting up strangely (attacking in broad daylight & werewolves turning on a half moon night) and new creatures they've never seen before popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 25, 2010)

The real tip off that something was wrong with Sam was what he said to Dean about Dean going to save those people. And when Dean said, "You would have done the same thing." Sam answered, "No I wouldn't,"


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The real tip off that something was wrong with Sam was what he said to Dean about Dean going to save those people. *And when Dean said, "You would have done the same thing." Sam answered, "No I wouldn't,*"



Yet last season Bobby spoke to Dean telling him how Sam never gave up trying to save those people in the warehouse (the Croatoan virus that was gonna be distributed). It was one of the reasons Bobby gave that said Sam was good enough to take in Lucifer and resist him.

There is definitely something up with Sam, or it is a retcon on his character


----------



## Higawa (Sep 26, 2010)

Sam was really strange in that episode.

The whole feeling was just missing. Dean is really caring now and sam just turned into a pure hunter. I also dont really like the cousins.
And grandpa is acting well strange when you ask me.
Also why didnt cass answers sams prayers?

Mhh Need more eps xDD


also cant believe the impala is dusting in the garage


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2010)

The writers did say that there was going to be a role reversal, with Dean not willing to come and Sam being a Hunter so there is also a genuine chance that Sam would have changed


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 26, 2010)

Sam refusing the Impala could be a sign that Luci's back on the reins 

Remember he got screwed by the car last time.

And I wish they had brought back john instead of samuel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Yet last season Bobby spoke to Dean telling him how Sam never gave up trying to save those people in the warehouse (the Croatoan virus that was gonna be distributed). It was one of the reasons Bobby gave that said Sam was good enough to take in Lucifer and resist him.
> 
> There is definitely something up with Sam, or it is a retcon on his character



It's not a retcon, remember we even saw that last season for some reason Sam's presence caused the light to flicker at Dean's house, that could be more of a clue to something being wrong.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 26, 2010)

Well it was a good start to the season but I hope things pick up and fast.


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not a retcon, remember we even saw that last season for some reason Sam's presence caused the light to flicker at Dean's house, that could be more of a clue to something being wrong.



Probably because he had just been ported there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Probably because he had just been ported there


No, he woke up in a field, he said that. 

You guys must not be paying attention, I caught all of this on the first watch.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 26, 2010)

The light flickered because dean was poisoned he was just seeing shit is all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2010)

spaZ said:


> The light flickered because dean was poisoned he was just seeing shit is all.


End of last season? I'm not talking about this episode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Sam and their cousins are all demons.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sam and their cousins are all demons.


I'm not watching for the plot, I mean they took down lucifer, anything thereafter is just meh. I just want demon of the week stuff now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought we were going to get something like that. A nice tribute to the show's roots, a decent send-off for the fans. But it looks like we're getting another season with another big bad, and various plot-points that are supposed to pique our interest.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2010)

More lustful Dean x Sam looks. More Emo events. More crying. More *not* kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah. 

Still, I wonder how badly mauled and raped Dean's girlfriend is going to have to be before he gets back on the wagon? I'm guessing total extermination.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2010)

since RB's not here i'll do it

*Dean: I don't trust you Sam!
Sam: but Dean..*


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 27, 2010)

**interlude to sexy incestuous homosex* *


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EcsBgxXDqc[/YOUTUBE]


such an awesome scene


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Just how could you trust Sam, anyway? Demon bloodaholic. Ran away several times and betrayed you. Was literally the Devil just a year ago. 

Guy doesn't have a good track record.


----------



## Bart (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep ^

Especially the conversation with Death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

He makes people die for touching his damn coat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn I missed the start of the discussions.

I really liked the episode.  I'm curious to see what the explanation is for supernaturals behaving differently.  My personal theory is that without God or Michael running the universe things aren't going as smoothly as they have been.  Even if Cas is now powerful enough to do it he doesn't have the billions of years of experience Michael had.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The real tip off that something was wrong with Sam was what he said to Dean about Dean going to save those people. And when Dean said, "You would have done the same thing." Sam answered, "No I wouldn't,"



Honestly I'm not surprised.  He spent over a year with "the world is ending and its all your fault"  laid on him at all times leading to "you have to kill yourself and go to hell to fix it".  Then after that was all said and done he went to the very worst part of hell with Satan himself inside of him and (as far as he knew) the devil having used his body to kill Cas and Bobby.

I'd imagine shit like that would change a person just a tad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder how long Sam was in hell for? I mean in hellyears. I theorize it was much, much longer than you might expect, and for some reason Lucifer's cage has a faster time rate than regular hell.

That's probably why he didn't want to talk about it. And why he's so different now. Spending hundreds of years as the Devil and shit in hell or something.

Or maybe he is emo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2010)

Sam Cullen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Let's just hope he doesn't glitter in the sunlight.


----------



## ez (Sep 27, 2010)

New episode was pretty good. I'm thinking the extended family members are baddies involved in some sort of conspiracy. Sam and Dean exchanging roles is a nice touch by the writers, though I do wonder how long it's actually going to last lol.


----------



## Bart (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, I don't trust them.2

Considering the tagline of Season 6 etc.

It's making me wonder what happened to Adam.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if we'll ever see John again? Everyone and their mother is coming back to life anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how long Sam was in hell for? I mean in hellyears. I theorize it was much, much longer than you might expect, and for some reason Lucifer's cage has a faster time rate than regular hell.
> 
> That's probably why he didn't want to talk about it. And why he's so different now. Spending hundreds of years as the Devil and shit in hell or something.
> 
> Or maybe he is emo.



I doubt that there is any different time constraint there. For all we know Sam could have been gone half a day in regular time. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see John again? Everyone and their mother is coming back to life anyway.



Actually only one person is back, their grandfather. Sam was never dead and we knew he escaped last season anyway. 

And John's actor is busy now, so probably not. I honestly wasn't that into that character. We know all we need to about him now, there's not much point.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah, I don't trust them.2
> 
> Considering the tagline of Season 6 etc.
> 
> *It's making me wonder what happened to Adam*.



I'm wondering that too, it seems kind of dickish of whoever pulled Sam out to leave Adam in there.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see John again? Everyone and their mother is coming back to life anyway.



It seems like their parents souls are nowhere to be found.  Remember neither of them really died in conventional ways.  John went to hell and clawed his way out, Mary was killed by Azazel then haunted their house until she used her soul to force another spirit out of the house.

Then when they were in heaven we were told that Ash was specifically looking for them all over heaven with no luck.  So I'm a bit skeptical that either of them will make appearances again but anything is possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Castiel was dead and he came back, so that's more than just one person. 

Still, you have a valid point.


I still hold out hope for at least one epic John-themed episode of pure badass.


----------



## Bart (Sep 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm wondering that too, it seems kind of dickish of whoever pulled Sam out to leave Adam in there.



Well yeah it does seem a bit dickish.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel was dead and he came back, so that's more than just one person.
> 
> Still, you have a valid point.
> 
> I still hold out hope for at least one epic John-themed episode of pure badass.



_*Fingers crossed*_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2010)

Well Adam did die so maybe they put his soul to rest after releasing sam


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well Adam did die so maybe they put his soul to rest after releasing sam



Well technically Adam only died once, Sam and Dean have died many times.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Well technically Adam only died once, Sam and Dean have died many times.



True but even sam and dean would have wanted Adam to go to heaven instead of coming back and being inevitably involved in being a hunter, however its only been 1 ep so its just speculation at this point.

I have a really strong feeling it was god that busted sam out and that he isn't possessed by lucy mostly because the writers said that this was going to be more of a monster of the week type season and imo I don't really see the point in bringing him back for another season trying to start the apocalypse again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> True but even sam and dean would have wanted Adam to go to heaven instead of coming back and being inevitably involved in being a hunter, however its only been 1 ep so its just speculation at this point.



Wouldn't that be true of about anyone though?  I mean why would they want their grandpa pulled out to play hunter?  Heaven sure as hell beats being a hunter on Earth.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I have a really strong feeling it was god that busted sam out and that he isn't possessed by lucy mostly because the writers said that this was going to be more of a monster of the week type season and imo I don't really see the point in bringing him back for another season trying to start the apocalypse again.



Honestly that;s the only one that makes sense to me.  Who other than God would have that kind of power to pull Sam out of the cage while leaving Lucifer behind?

I also highly doubt its Lucifer because he would have nothing to gain by pretending to be Sam.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still hold out hope for at least one epic John-themed episode of pure badass.


Young John or the guy from Greys Anatomy?

I know which one I never want to see again.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 27, 2010)

Idon't think Sam was in hell at all, it wasn't mentioned in the show but people just assumed the trap led to hell or something.

I think the trap was just a trap.

Demons said they weren't sure if lucifer really existed in early seasons, if Lucifer had really been in hell all along yellow eyes wouldn't have needed to travel the world to find his prison.

Just saying. The hole was just that, a hole.

Sam wasn't in hell, he was just in a cage (falling indefinitly alongside Adam/Michael I'm guessing).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Idon't think Sam was in hell at all, it wasn't mentioned in the show but people just assumed the trap led to hell or something.
> 
> I think the trap was just a trap.
> 
> ...



In Lucifers own words "God had Michael cast me into Hell".

The impression I got was that the cage was a very special part of hell.  Since angels like Cas are powerful enough to pop in and out of hell and pull out souls it wouldn't make sense for the normal part of hell to be able to hold an archangel like Lucifer.

The cage is likely impossible to reach from anywhere in hell otherwise Azazel would have been able to contact him there or try to break him out from within hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

He was sealed up in Death's Stomach.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He was sealed up in Death's Stomach.



Death only consumes deep dish Chicago Pizza.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

He turned Lucifer into pizza first, duh.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In Lucifers own words "God had Michael cast me into Hell".
> 
> The impression I got was that the cage was a very special part of hell.  Since angels like Cas are powerful enough to pop in and out of hell and pull out souls it wouldn't make sense for the normal part of hell to be able to hold an archangel like Lucifer.
> 
> The cage is likely impossible to reach from anywhere in hell otherwise Azazel would have been able to contact him there or try to break him out from within hell.



god is probably the only one capable of getting someone out that cage


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 27, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In Lucifers own words "God had Michael cast me into Hell".
> 
> The impression I got was that the cage was a very special part of hell.  Since angels like Cas are powerful enough to pop in and out of hell and pull out souls it wouldn't make sense for the normal part of hell to be able to hold an archangel like Lucifer.
> 
> The cage is likely impossible to reach from anywhere in hell otherwise Azazel would have been able to contact him there or try to break him out from within hell.



That makes sense, it could just be another dimension tho, since chances are hell was created at the same time they caged lucifer away so he wouldn't really know what it looks like.

It does feel silly that the devil has never actually been to hell


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> That makes sense, *it could just be another dimension tho*, since chances are hell was created at the same time they caged lucifer away so he wouldn't really know what it looks like.
> 
> It does feel silly that the devil has never actually been to hell



Possible, but that just seems needlessly complicated and would require Lucifer who was shown to have a nigh-infinite level of knowledge about the universe to be dead wrong.

Given the level of knowledge he displayed (even to the point of being able to bind Death himself) I don't find that very likely.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 1, 2010)

lol the first episode with Chuck is pretty funny

"obviously I'm a god"


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 1, 2010)

DA BABY
WUZ WHITE
N NOW
HE IS BLACK!!!!!!!111

omg  the live commentary on Tumblr for this episode is fucking killing me


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL PPPPPPPPPHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dynamite Right (Oct 1, 2010)

FUCK

forgot it is on fridays now and I missed it


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 1, 2010)

Tonight's episode ("Two And Half Men") was good. I'm glad Dean is back being a full-time hunter now. I wonder who Samuel was talking on the phone with. The Alpha Shapeshifter was one tough mofo. I guess were in for a season of the Winchester brothers facing the Alphas of each type of supernatural monster. Can't wait to see next week's episode.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy shit did you guy see the "next time"?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Castiel is bck and asks the brothers for help.

Someone raided Heaven's Armory...





I like this idea, good way to follow up on last season and give the bros a legitimate threat


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 2, 2010)

So did all of Samuel's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Campbell crew die or just the quiet one?  He says he lost 3 members of his crew but I only saw one dude get his neck broekn and the rest appeared to be alive after the Alpha left.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

hahaha episode in two weeks is all about Bobby and has the return of Crowley


----------



## Sin (Oct 2, 2010)

Can we put future ep synopsis/preview stuff in spoiler tags?

Some of us don't like to know what's coming.

As for this week, good episode. The Alphas seem like an interesting concept.

Dean has to kill Samuel pretty soon though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll be watching later, I'm glad I spoiled myself in this thread


----------



## Shadow (Oct 2, 2010)

Dean had a legitimate question to ask what is going on with Sam and Samuel.  They seem to be collecting all the Supernaturals.  Iron net to capture the Alpha.

Also the 3 guys would probably be the two who let sam and dean in.  Then the quiet one got his neck snapped lol.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

Omo,omo!!
ıts released already ehh
ı will still wait for subtitles thought*sigh*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 2, 2010)

As for the next episode,
I read some spoilers so I know what Cas is talking about.

It's about *(Click on the spoiler tag only if you don't mind the spoiler* )

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some Angels are doing some evil things that Angels shouldn't do, or whatever. One of them is Cas' friend who previously helped in heaven.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 2, 2010)

Next ep should have cas yes


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad he's coming back. 

He should have some knowledge as to who brought back Sam and Samuel. And maybe he'll clear things up about whether or not Samuel was pulled down from heaven like he claims.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope to baby Jesus they don't do an alpha vampire. (In who's literature is the first vampire Judas again?)


----------



## Sin (Oct 2, 2010)

Vampires have been in like 2 episodes of Supernatural. I don't think we have anything to worry about.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

and in any case they've been shown to be pretty different from most vampires shown on tv


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2010)

Man I was really glad to have the Impala come back.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

I should seriously get back into this show. I have the first two seasons on DVD but I heard it gets less episodic later and more plot-based. I was watching a few reruns and there was one with Dean torturing a demon and another with Sam and Dean not knowing each other in a workplace, not being hunters. Anyways I love this show. Dean's Eye of the Tiger music video  it's awesome They're both really genuinely funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2010)

Ahhh, just saw the show preview, next week looks epic.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 2, 2010)

Sin said:


> Vampires have been in like 2 episodes of Supernatural. I don't think we have anything to worry about.





Mickey Mouse said:


> and in any case they've been shown to be pretty different from most vampires shown on tv


Sadly I can see it happen with the biblical connection (in one particular branch of vampire lore Judas is the first vamp.)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2010)

The female jinn also mentions 'our father' , I doubt it was the one from season 4. so potentially:

Jinn-???
Vampires-maybe Judas or someone else
Shapeshifters-we saw in this ep
Ghouls-??
Rubarruruur (the monster that gets really , really hungry )-??
Werewolves-???


----------



## Sin (Oct 2, 2010)

Actually, I do think the bartender was referring to the one from Season 4.

Didn't she say something like "You killed our father"?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> The female jinn also mentions 'our father' , I doubt it was the one from season 4. so potentially:
> 
> Jinn-???
> Vampires-maybe Judas or someone else
> ...


It's a Rougarou...not---whatever the fuck you said there


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2010)

finally dean is in his bad ass impala with his AC/DC songs and hunting demons instead of being a family man


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 2, 2010)

Alpha werewolf and Alpha Rougarou shouldn't be creatures of reason, in the event that they appear at all.

I watched the X-files earlier this year in the summer, although I stopped shortly after the movie, because I felt things were dragging on. While I couldn't be bothered watching all the Motw episodes, due to the variable quality, I did enjoy the Mytharc plot. The show is almost worth watching simply because of CMS(Cigarette Smoking Man) great villain...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2010)

I love pretty much all of X-Files.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Sadly I can see it happen with the biblical connection (in one particular branch of vampire lore Judas is the first vamp.)



As someone who was raised in a religious household I have never head this in my entire fucking life.

edit: I mean SERIOUSLY, vampire variants predate Christianity, not to mention its a stupid idea.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 3, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I hope to baby Jesus they don't do an alpha vampire. (In who's literature is the first vampire Judas again?)



You must be thinking of the movie Dracula 2000. In it Dracula reveals he's Judas and Jesus cursed him to live as a vampire for 2000 years for betraying him.  




Dr.Douchebag said:


> The female jinn also mentions 'our father' , I doubt it was the one from season 4. so potentially:
> 
> Jinn-???
> *Vampires-maybe Judas or someone else*
> ...



Dracula maybe ? A daywalker for sure.


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As someone who was raised in a religious household I have never head this in my entire fucking life.
> 
> edit: I mean SERIOUSLY, vampire variants predate Christianity, not to mention its a stupid idea.



 if you were raised in a religious household why would they tell you Judas was a vampire, that seems something that should be kept quiet. And not including variants and everything has Variants, the Rougarou was obviously a werewolf just from its name, but still a variant. 

IIRC The lore also visited in that Gerrad Butler vampire film, shows that due to his betrayal of jesus for silver he could not touch silver, and all holy signs reminded him of his sin. He also had to live forever with his grief and feed on the blood of the living.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 3, 2010)

Sin said:


> Actually, I do think the bartender was referring to the one from Season 4.
> 
> Didn't she say something like "You killed our father"?



Probably , tbh I got a bit confused when she said that. Supernatural has a spin on most religions and supernatural beings. Jinns are pre-islamic creatures to my recollection but are present in Islam. Also in Islam, lucifer is a jinn not a fallen angel so I thought 'this is for our father' pertained to the resealing of satan. 

It would be contradicting quite a lot but you never know what spin they take on it, lucifer may as well also be the father of the jinn. Highly unlikely but again you never know



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's a Rougarou...not---whatever the fuck you said there



Thank you


----------



## ez (Oct 3, 2010)

i wouldn't mind seeing vamps in supernatural. i think the episode(s) would be half serious.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> if you were raised in a religious household why would they tell you Judas was a vampire, that seems something that should be kept quiet. And not including variants and everything has Variants, the Rougarou was obviously a werewolf just from its name, but still a variant.
> 
> IIRC The lore also visited in that Gerrad Butler vampire film, shows that due to his betrayal of jesus for silver he could not touch silver, and all holy signs reminded him of his sin. He also had to live forever with his grief and feed on the blood of the living.


Didnt cast a reflection in the mirror cause he was so ashamed of himself and the wood was the same as the crucifixion wood iirc. Yeah that lore. I can easily see them doing it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2010)

Serp said:


> if you were raised in a religious household why would they tell you Judas was a vampire,* that seems something that should be kept quiet.* And not including variants and everything has Variants, the Rougarou was obviously a werewolf just from its name, but still a variant.
> 
> IIRC The lore also visited in that Gerrad Butler vampire film, shows that due to his betrayal of jesus for silver he could not touch silver, and all holy signs reminded him of his sin. He also had to live forever with his grief and feed on the blood of the living.



No, Judas is hated, anything that makes him seem like an inhuman monster would be shouted from the rooftops





Tachikoma said:


> Didnt cast a reflection in the mirror cause he was so ashamed of himself and the wood was the same as the crucifixion wood iirc. Yeah that lore. I can easily see them doing it.




...

seriously drop this idea


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No, Judas is hated, anything that makes him seem like an inhuman monster would be shouted from the rooftops
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Yes your point is true, but for that to happen Christianity would need to openly acknowledge Vampire lore, and I don't see that happening. And I am just adding fluff to the idea no need to jump down my throat about it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 3, 2010)

Because its not a christian lore at all, not jumping down your throat just pointing out the absurdity of this idea.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

Most of the vampire shit you hear in movies is just made up for the movies. Supernatural has been a little more ambiguous with their lore and I hope they just leave the vampires alone to be honest. I would be more interested in seeing some things like Wendigos and shit. 

But the Supernatural Vampires weren't all that interesting and there's plenty of other stuff for them to deal with that could be.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2010)

i am interesting in seem another wendigo or a new type of demon that we have not seen before. at least cas wonder for how long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

We only saw what, one werewolf? We never saw a real Trickster. We have countless other myths and legends out there that they could explore and it would be fun if once they were caused to leave the country, even though that's out of the show's element.


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2010)

My point was it *wasn't* Christian lore and as such your point about it being shouted to the heavens was absurd, because Christians wouldn't believe in vampires. And I wasn't suggesting it was Christian, I wasn't suggesting to use it or anything I was just fleshing out what the lore was, that's what I do, provide information. 

CTK is right on the point that SN vamps aren't interesting and to be honest everything else is doing Vamps, if SN focused on stuff that isn't as well fleshed out like as he said Wendigos.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 3, 2010)

Would be funny seing the Impala stroll down the streets of Russia or India

"Next week on Supernatural, the boys set out to North Korea to track down their prey"

Dean: "Alright Samy, 1,500,000 dead people, what the fuck is that thing's name and how do we kill it?"
Sam: "Well they call it a Kimi"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't see no preview for next week. That's the problem with streaming online, they never show that. 

I wonder if they're going to keep running into Alpha creatures? I'm guessing they will. Maybe we can see the Alpha Trickster come back as Gabriel (except he's just a Trickster, not an Archangel). That'd be tits.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh ı finally watched first two episoede,and really loved them


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't see no preview for next week. That's the problem with streaming online, they never show that.
> 
> I wonder if they're going to keep running into Alpha creatures? I'm guessing they will. Maybe we can see the Alpha Trickster come back as Gabriel (except he's just a Trickster, not an Archangel). That'd be tits.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Castiel comes back and tells them someone raided Heaven's Armory.  Also the 10 Plagues are unleashed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like some trollin'.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 4, 2010)

Could also look upon the Alpha concept as a lazy attempt to reuse old creatures from earlier seasons, even if those creatures happened to work well in most of the episodes. Still isn't there more material to use? There should be more famous mythological creatures out there for them to use creatively, instead of playing it safe with this Alpha concept. That's if they end up reintroducing most of the creatures we've already seen.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like some trollin'.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...
> 
> seriously drop this idea


You really think I want that? I don't want vamps in supernatural in any way shape or form. What I'm saying is they _can_ easily do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I mean the writers are trollin' Supernatural. Not that you're trollin' me.

I mean, heaven's armory? 10 plagues unleashed? Sounds kinda weak.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the idea, I mean where else can you find more deadly weapons?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean the writers are trollin' Supernatural. Not that you're trollin' me.
> 
> I mean, heaven's armory? 10 plagues unleashed? Sounds kinda weak.


Could be way worse, look how _Chuck_ turned out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Why do they need more deadly weapons? What are they trying to fight against? They're already angels for fuck's sake.

It just makes little sense that someone could "invade" heaven and steal things under the noses of reality-warping Archangels.


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do they need more deadly weapons? What are they trying to fight against? They're already angels for fuck's sake.
> 
> It just makes little sense that someone could "invade" heaven and steal things under the noses of reality-warping Archangels.


Agreed, but I'm willing to wait it out and get an explanation before passing judgement.

...


I mean, it's not like we're talking about _Smallville_ here, right?


----------



## Sin (Oct 4, 2010)

Anti is the only one that could do it and he doesn't need weapons to nuke heaven


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

It isn't Smallville, _yet_, but it is in a season that is after the actual story officially ended and one of the creators left, so you never know what kind of weird stuff they'll try to pull.

I mean, they already took away the Colt, making the brothers face insurmountable odds with barely anything, why would they feel the need to give something they can't even harm anyway more power?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do they need more deadly weapons? What are they trying to fight against? They're already angels for fuck's sake.
> 
> It just makes little sense that someone could "invade" heaven and steal things under the noses of reality-warping Archangels.



Lucifer's initial insurrection sounded like a straight up angel war.

also Season 5 caused a shitload of chaos in Heaven, not unlikely that was the best chance anyone ever had to break in.

Also spoilers make it even more likely

*Spoiler*: _ndndsnjkdfsnj_ 



Some angels are going rogue


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 4, 2010)

Its probably a rogue Angel who took the weapon, one who was thought dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucifer II?


----------



## Rhaella (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm lost. Is this next week's preview? Haven't seen it, can't find it.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 4, 2010)

What happened to Smallville anyway? I never really followed it closely.

Rogue angel seems plausible..


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lucifer II?



Well someone could think they could succeed where he failed.

AND after last season Heaven has had the shit beat out of it



Rhaella said:


> I'm lost. Is this next week's preview? Haven't seen it, can't find it.



Look last page, posted the youtube vid


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe death is finally reaping god :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, with god MIA and Castiel the highest-ranking angel (I assume), it might be a good time for someone to try. But it'd only make sense if it were another archangel, or someone so close to that level that the think whatever was in the armory would tip the scales.

I guess we'll have to wait and see how it pans out. I suppose this puts and end to the "monster of the week" thing though.


----------



## Sin (Oct 4, 2010)

Or Anti hid them for lulz 

/keep wishing they hadn't written Anti out of the story


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2010)

speaking of lucy, i really want to know what happened in hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucifer split out of Sam's body and raped him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2010)

Sin said:


> Or Anti hid them for lulz
> 
> /keep wishing they hadn't written Anti out of the story



Funny thing is anti  must be 7-8? and he is already this powerful, by age 18 he will become unstoppable. The only things he lacks is experience and knowledge.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2010)

also the winchester linage seems cool too, seems like the family were hunters since the dawn of time. 

speaking of winchesters anyone notice that sam and dean's younger brother keep getting fucked over for no reason?

eaten by a ghoul
became micheal's bitch
still in hell for no reason


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 4, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> speaking of winchesters anyone notice that sam and dean's younger brother keep getting fucked over for no reason?
> 
> eaten by a ghoul
> became micheal's bitch
> still in hell for no reason


Well if it's any consolation, Michael compared the brothers to Cain and Abel, making Adam Seth. Well, the brothers are screwed while Seth basically becomes the one true ancestor of mankind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe their brother isn't in hell. Why would god make everything better, bring Cas back, get Sam out, etc, and leave him in there? That'd be hilarious, but awful.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe their brother isn't in hell. Why would god make everything better, bring Cas back, get Sam out, etc, and leave him in there? That'd be hilarious, but awful.



If he was willing to leave Michael in there who was never anything but loyal I don't see why he wouldn't leave Adam there.  He really likes Sam and Dean but Adam is just some douche.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

Well you could argue it was Michael's fate to be sealed up with Lucifer, as it was supposed to be Sam and Dean's fate to fight eachother before they got special privileges.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well you could argue it was Michael's fate to be sealed up with Lucifer, as it was supposed to be Sam and Dean's fate to fight eachother before they got special privileges.



Perhaps, but as you said Sam and Dean were given special privileges.  That doesn't mean that same special treatment would transfer to Adam.

Sam and Dean worked their asses off against impossible odds to stop the apocalypse and succeeded.  They each earned a prize.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 4, 2010)

lol adam just seemed so out of place.

if he was brought back i'd expect he would be with sam, where else would he go? funny how dean forgot about him.

you'd expect him to say

"well what happened to adam?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess so. Sucks to be related to them. 

I am thinking we'll probably see him around though eventually.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess so. Sucks to be related to them.
> 
> I am thinking we'll probably see him around though eventually.



Well yeah it sucks to be related to them.  Almost every friend or family member they have has been killed.

Their parents souls are both lost who knows where.  I'd think if God was going to be bringing back Winchesters he'd start with John and Mary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

That would make a lot of sense, seeing as how they are two of the best hunters. Of course they probably can't get John for the cast, so there goes that idea (they could use the young guy, I guess, but it wouldn't be anywhere near as good).


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2010)

wonder if a real trickster will ever appear or it was just something gabriel made up


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if a real trickster will ever appear or it was just something gabriel made up



I doubt its something he just made up, Castiel seemed to be under the impression they were real.

And it wouldn't really be a good cover ID for Gabriel to make up something new.  I'd imagine a new supernatural with powers like Gabriels would attract attention from heaven.  It makes more sense to pick something that already exists and emulate it.

I'd love to see a real trickster though.  Shame Gabriel was Loki because that would have been my choice, but there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 4, 2010)

Heaven's armory?

Last time I checked angels were killing each other with knives...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

Regular soldiers have bayonets for cqc (not an mgs reference), for the big stuff they have guns.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 5, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Regular soldiers have bayonets for cqc (not an mgs reference), for the big stuff they have guns.



I call bullshit. 

What could possibly be bigger than the apocalypse and Lucifer rising? We've already seen angels go all out, they were basically at war during the last 2 seasons.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 5, 2010)

I always waiting for subtitles for my language but ı cant wait more so ı wanted to ask u guys :do you know where can ı watch it ?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I call bullshit.
> 
> What could possibly be bigger than the apocalypse and Lucifer rising? We've already seen angels go all out, they were basically at war during the last 2 seasons.



Uriel said stuff like destroying cities, also pretty much all fights were hand to hand.  Imagine all angels and demons pouring out.

Hell just from the bible I can picture some potential weapons, I can only imagine the devastation the bowls from revelation would be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm more interested in what they will be needing "bigger guns" for, exactly. I mean, is it supposed to make us think "OH NO THE BOYS ARE IN TROUBLE THIS TIME!!"? Because they've already faced Lucifer. And Death. It doesn't get bigger than that.

And if it is some kind of Archangel-killing super weapon, then it'd be a little idiotic. 


What would be interesting if they killed Death with it. And then someone had to take Death's place or the universe would collapse or something without his balance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

I just knew at the start of this Ep, Sam's car was gone.


----------



## hehey (Oct 8, 2010)

I kind of expected Castiel to at least be Arc Angel level after last seasons apparent power up at the end, but nope, Raphael can still pretty much kick his ass without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucifer Rising?


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 9, 2010)

Im starting to think maybe its not Sam.....or at least not fully him


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 9, 2010)

you know, im starting to also feel that it might not be fully sam or sam at all! i dont know if its devil in disguise, or the effects of hell or something with his new family but just like samuel, i was not trusting sam. i was in denial but in episode 2 but since seeing this episode, i am feeling convictions against my doubts. i am just hoping that the devil is using sam and sam is in there somewhere. i was wondering what was the silver lining in the destruction of sams car. i admitadely kinda felt happy that it was destroyed because of how i was feeling about sams behaviour and attitude. and castiel nor any of the other angels can do an evolution. well... at least in actuality. maybe in the show it can happen. but i just really hope that sams in there somewhere.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 9, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Im starting to think maybe its not Sam.....or at least not fully him



Based on the theme of tonight's episode, I'm going to say that Sam no longer possesses a soul.  Why else would they randomly bring up the importance of souls?

It would explain why Sam's not necessarily evil, but more apathetic to the suffering around him.  Without a soul he isn't able to care.  It also explains why his time in hell doesn't seem to bother him as much as it did Dean.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm thinking he has no soul either, or that his soul is corrupted.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 9, 2010)

Some of Lucifer definitely stuck on to Sam. Hell, maybe he's all in there and patiently waiting. Cas said Rafeal wanted to rule heaven and restore the original story. So maybe he had something to do with Sam's release. He's in bed with Lucifer and told him to remain hidden til he got shit ready. 2014 can still happen. 

or what Irishwonder posted. Hell Sam having no soul makes more sense than any bit of Lucifer sticking to him on the way out. 


Wonder if or how the Campbells collecting alphas fall into this.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2010)

good to see cas back the episode is good next one looks interesting


----------



## Hannibal (Oct 9, 2010)

I like the  no soul theory, his lack of emotions when people are in peril, being tortured, or even during that awkward conversation with the hooker...dude is def not all there.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2010)

Cas was on fire this episode. Sam is cold as fuck, I like.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 9, 2010)

hehey said:


> I kind of expected Castiel to at least be Arc Angel level after last seasons apparent power up at the end, but nope, Raphael can still pretty much kick his ass without breaking a sweat.



Yeah, given that he said he was going to be the new sheriff in heaven I expected him to be powerful enough to fill Michael's shoes but he doesn't seem anymore powerful than when we first met him.

I like the idea of heavenly artifacts being scattered around the world.  Gives plenty of interesting bits of chaos the boys could encounter along with the newly introduced alphas.

As for Sam I'm currently leaning towards the he lost his soul theory.  It would explain such a dramatic change in his personality and the fact that he's not at all traumatized by his experiences in hell.


----------



## hehey (Oct 9, 2010)

have you guys seen this apparently new trailer for the animation
I'd probably slap a bitch?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 9, 2010)

I thought last night's episode ("The Third Man") was good. It was good seeing Castiel again. Though I also thought he would be an archangel by now after everything he done so far. It was kinda fuck up how he somewhat torture that kid to get the info that they needed. This "No Soul" Theory with Sam sounds interesting. Maybe some angel pull Sam out of hell in exchange for his soul.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 9, 2010)

I was also disappointed by Cas not being archangel level, but I guess that would make him too broken to be continuously used. He would have very little problems sorting shit out himself and wouldn't need much help. The last thing I want to see is archangel level being fodderized, so I guess I can live with Cas being weak again.

Raphael did not seem as intimidating as before. The last time we saw him, he had electricity for wings, and made a blackout of the whole eastern seaboard. Now he just seems like another angel who is slightly stronger than the rest. He should be the most powerful being around right now, but just doesn't give off that vibe. They better not ruin him by making him another Uriel like character


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> I was also disappointed by Cas not being archangel level, but I guess that would make him too broken to be continuously used. He would have very little problems sorting shit out himself and wouldn't need much help. The last thing I want to see is archangel level being fodderized, so I guess I can live with Cas being weak again.
> 
> Raphael did not seem as intimidating as before. The last time we saw him, he had electricity for wings, and made a blackout of the whole eastern seaboard. Now he just seems like another angel who is slightly stronger than the rest. He should be the most powerful being around right now, but just doesn't give off that vibe. They better not ruin him by making him another Uriel like character



What would be the point of them showing us the wings again or bragging how much stuff he blacked out around the country, why spoon-feed every little detail out? It just seems like a waste.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

I wonder how that wimpy guy from Gilmore Girls just fucking buffed out completely.

Dean will still take him though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I wonder how that wimpy guy from Gilmore Girls just fucking buffed out completely.
> 
> Dean will still take him though


He's been like that since at least last season, remember when the kid took over Sam's body?


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He's been like that since at least last season, remember when the kid took over Sam's body?


I remember, I don't remember but in one of the earlier seasons... actually might have been that very episode. But he is more buff now.

 actually looks more like that Fabio cover from the Carver Edlund book covers.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 9, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What would be the point of them showing us the wings again or bragging how much stuff he blacked out around the country, why spoon-feed every little detail out? It just seems like a waste.



Well whenever Michael and Lucifer were on screen, they always seemed dangerous, even when they never really fought. Raphael never really had this in this episode. He just seemed like another angel


----------



## ez (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it's a bit of a stretch to say that Sam doesn't have a soul. I don't buy it.  It might just be that for him hell was an eternity, or something. 

Upcoming episode should answer the question, anyway.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sam's definitely not acting normal. It might very well have something to do with Samuel and all those relatives.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 10, 2010)

If sam really did go to hell, then he probably was treated like a king by the demons or something.

Next episode preview looked great, and lolz at the idea of the Alpha vampire being a twilight fan


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm thinking hosting Lucifer destroyed his soul during the process, rather than Sam selling his soul to an Angel.  

For one, Sam knows that he's different, but can't quite figure out what it is, which leads me to believe it isn't something he himself did.

We know that hell supposedly didn't bother Sam, so whatever change occured had to have happened before he jumped into the hole.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 10, 2010)

The wendigo mask left me hoping that we might see the return of it this season.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

What the fuck is up with Angels throwing punches all the dam time, even the supposed uber angels. How about showing something that highlights the fact your something other worldly, Tk some shit or something surely that cant put a strain on the budget.


----------



## the amnesia (Oct 11, 2010)

I liked it when the angels weren't there. When it was just Sam and Dean who traveled around killing mythical creatures.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 11, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> *Well whenever Michael and Lucifer were on screen, they always seemed dangerous*, even when they never really fought. Raphael never really had this in this episode. He just seemed like another angel



i think its because they can kill (not just the host) an angel by a mere snap of their fingers 

Raphael maybe an archangel but like what you said ...he's just another angel that's more powerful than most as he is no where near the two Prime Archangels

the writers did open a whole nother can of worms w/ "the nukes of heaven being stolen" plot w/c could potentially cause a shitstorm... i like it

my bible is a bit rusty but wasn't there a flute that caused a building to crumble or an arrow that pinned the sun or sumthin like that


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Raviene said:


> i think its because they can kill (not just the host) an angel by a mere snap of their fingers
> 
> Raphael maybe an archangel but like what you said ...he's just another angel that's more powerful than most as he is no where near the two Prime Archangels
> 
> ...



I wonder if the spear of destiny will be introduced, and despite Michael and Lucifer been able to kill people with a snap of their fingers they still always resorted to their fists in the end. It should be like charmed where they have a power fight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought Castiel was supposed to be an Archangel now?

Man, I knew they'd fuck up the show with this extra season. Raphael sucked. Even Gabriel was more powerful than him (about 500000000 times more). While I don't think he was being serious (otherwise why didn't he just smite Belthasar?), he still sucked. 

And the weapons thing is just stupid. They want the weapons for a war in heaven against angels. Okay. I thought  the only thing that could kill an angel was the tinfoil angel sword? I guess that's out the window. Now we can just use trinkets god made for fun back in the old Testament.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought Castiel was supposed to be an Archangel now?
> 
> Man, I knew they'd fuck up the show with this extra season. Raphael sucked. Even Gabriel was more powerful than him (about 500000000 times more). While I don't think he was being serious (otherwise why didn't he just smite Belthasar?), he still sucked.
> 
> And the weapons thing is just stupid. They want the weapons for a war in heaven against angels. Okay. I thought  the only thing that could kill an angel was the tinfoil angel sword? I guess that's out the window. Now we can just use trinkets god made for fun back in the old Testament.



Yep seems like this might be a suckey season, should have just ended on season 5 as a lot of shit just wont make sense now. And the Castiel thing is obviously a recton as he stated last season he was brought back newer and better or something like that.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 11, 2010)

Well it's probably to save budget, but yeah the Castiel thing doesn't make sense. His upgrade means shit for now

This is what happens when they decide to prolong a show much longer than it's intended run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Raphael isn't dead. He just needs to find a new vessel.


 Oh, I know that. I just don't see what these weapons are supposed to do for angels up in heaven. In Heaven they don't even have mortal bodies, so that salt pillar thing wouldn't even work. It makes no sense.


Tempproxy said:


> Yep seems like this might be a suckey season, should have just ended on season 5 as a lot of shit just wont make sense now. And the Castiel thing is obviously a recton as he stated last season he was brought back newer and better or something like that.


 Well he has a couple new tricks, I guess, but he seems to be more-or-less the same. 


Nightfall said:


> Well it's probably to save budget, but yeah the Castiel thing doesn't make sense. His upgrade means shit for now
> 
> This is what happens when they decide to prolong a show much longer than it's intended run.


 I was afraid this would happen. Maybe it'll turn a corner. It hasn't been bad or anything, just these annoyances with the continuity.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> What the fuck is up with Angels throwing punches all the dam time, even the supposed uber angels. How about showing something that highlights the fact your something other worldly, Tk some shit or something surely that cant put a strain on the budget.



This is what bugs me the most. I remember last season when Cas was kidnapped by other angels to be brainwashed, the building was pretty torn up. They never showed the fight, but a big battle was implied. Then we have Lucifer vs Gabriel.....two archangels fighting, and nothing......not even the windows in the building are blown up. Michael vs Lucifer was supposed to destroy the world, yet another fight between archangels doesn't even destroy a room. I know the budget cannot handle such fights, but at least be creative. Angel fights have now just turned into trying to stab each other with knives. Its seems a bit too cheap


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought Castiel was supposed to be an Archangel now?
> 
> Man, I knew they'd fuck up the show with this extra season. Raphael sucked. Even Gabriel was more powerful than him (about 500000000 times more). While I don't think he was being serious (otherwise why didn't he just smite Belthasar?), he still sucked.
> 
> And the weapons thing is just stupid. They want the weapons for a war in heaven against angels. Okay. I thought  the only thing that could kill an angel was the tinfoil angel sword? I guess that's out the window. Now we can just use trinkets god made for fun back in the old Testament.


Gabriel was fucking awesome though


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

Castiel vs Raphael looked like a pathetic college boy fight. This is not acceptable.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Raphael did not seem as intimidating as before. The last time we saw him, he had electricity for wings, and made a blackout of the whole eastern seaboard. Now he just seems like another angel who is slightly stronger than the rest. He should be the most powerful being around right now, but just doesn't give off that vibe. They better not ruin him by making him another Uriel like character



He didn't really have much reason to use his powers.  I think he was really enjoying physically pummeling Castiel.  And he just didn't react quick enough to Balthazar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

You'd think after thousands and thousands and thousands of years of combat experience they'd have more tricks up their sleeves beyond "oh let's stab eachother and wrestle and punch like back-alley street thugs".


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd think after thousands and thousands and thousands of years of combat experience they'd have more tricks up their sleeves beyond "oh let's stab eachother and wrestle and punch like back-alley street thugs".


This sounds like a familiar conversation we had all throughout last season


----------



## hehey (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it really tha expensive to have the angels shoot lightning from their hands the way the Elders from Charmed did?, did Charmed have a higher budget than this show?, cause them guys over there were shooting lightning and energy balls and fire balls and shit all the time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I wonder if the spear of destiny will be introduced, and *despite Michael and Lucifer been able to kill people with a snap of their fingers they still always resorted to their fists in the end.* It should be like charmed where they have a power fight.



They did?  As I recall they didn't even get to start their fight so they didn't resort to anything.  Given how people kept saying half the planet would be destroyed in their fight I highly doubt it would have been a fist fight.

And since they're _both_ archangels they wouldn't be able to just snap their fingers and kill each other  That likely only works for people significantly weaker than them in power.



CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd think after thousands and thousands and thousands of years of combat experience they'd have more tricks up their sleeves beyond "oh let's stab eachother and wrestle and punch like back-alley street thugs".



Here is my take on that.  Most of their angelic powers (laying their hands on and killing, teleportation, putting them to sleep etc...) wouldn't work on other angels.  Angels of similar power likely have little other than their swords that can _kill_ each other.


----------



## αce (Oct 11, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but Lucifer blew up Castiel with a snap of his finger.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Lucifer blew up Castiel with a snap of his finger.



He did, and Lucifer was the 2nd most powerful archangel while Castiel was a completely powerless angel.

As I said angels of similar power likely can't kill each other so easily.  Michael was stronger than Lucifer and even he couldn't do that to Lucifer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> This sounds like a familiar conversation we had all throughout last season


It was just as valid back then. Bitches be trollin' our angels.



hehey said:


> Is it really tha expensive to have the angels shoot lightning from their hands the way the Elders from Charmed did?, did Charmed have a higher budget than this show?, cause them guys over there were shooting lightning and energy balls and fire balls and shit all the time.


 I think they use the budget thing as a giant excuse to be lazy fucks. It doesn't cost that much money to shatter some windows, or be creative in your special effects. I've seen shoe-string budget movies with better SFX than some guy being punched and wire-pulled.


Tsukiyomi said:


> They did? As I recall they didn't even get to start their fight so they didn't resort to anything. Given how people kept saying half the planet would be destroyed in their fight I highly doubt it would have been a fist fight.
> 
> And since they're _both_ archangels they wouldn't be able to just snap their fingers and kill each other That likely only works for people significantly weaker than them in power.
> 
> ...


 That doesn't explain why they suck at hand-to-hand combat though. It's like they dropped out of a Krav Maga class or something they're so bad.

They are also incredibly weak now. When we first saw them they were tossing cars and causing WWII just in street fights. Now they can barely punch a guy through a wall.

And even Sam and Dean have gone toe-to-toe with demons and didn't get completely dominated. Yet the angels have had some tough times with them.

I'd rather not ever see another angel again than have to see these watered-down strong guys.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That doesn't explain why they suck at hand-to-hand combat though. It's like they dropped out of a Krav Maga class or something they're so bad.


 

Until the apocalypse they've never had to fight other angels.  The _only _angel who rebelled against heaven was Lucifer and he was taken down by Michael.

When would they have need to practice hand to hand fighting?  They're the most powerful kind of supernaturals.



CrazyMoronX said:


> They are also incredibly weak now. When we first saw them they were tossing cars and causing WWII just in street fights. Now they can barely punch a guy through a wall.


 
They were tossing cars?  I don't remember that.



CrazyMoronX said:


> And even Sam and Dean have gone toe-to-toe with demons and didn't get completely dominated. Yet the angels have had some tough times with them.
> 
> I'd rather not ever see another angel again than have to see these watered-down strong guys.



Again Sam and Dean had reason to train in hand to hand contact and we've seen them get their asses kicked _plenty_ of times.  In the words of Ash "you two die more than anyone I have ever met".

As for Angels having a tough time with demons we've only seen them have trouble with the absolute highest level demons.  Alistair and Lilith posed legitimate threats to lower level angels but ran like a bitch when Raphael was showing up.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought Castiel was supposed to be an Archangel now?



Why did you think that?  Cas was human when Lucifer killed him.  When God brought him back "better than ever" or whatever he said, it was cause he was not only alive again, but returned to his original Angel status and reconnected to heaven's powers.  I think you had too high expectations on that one.

I agree with the rest of your post though.  They need a fight choreographer or something for some of these Angel fights.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Why did you think that?  Cas was human when Lucifer killed him.  When God brought him back "better than ever" or whatever he said, it was cause he was not only alive again, but returned to his original Angel status and reconnected to heaven's powers.  I think you had too high expectations on that one.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post though.  They need a fight choreographer or something for some of these Angel fights.



"New and improved" indicates he was more powerful than ever, and the fact that he was "the new sheriff in town" with Michael on the box that kind of indicated he was powerful enough to replace Michael.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> "New and improved" indicates he was more powerful than ever, and the fact that he was "the new sheriff in town" with Michael on the box that kind of indicated he was powerful enough to replace Michael.



Again, all of that is assumption.  I think you were thinking too much in an anime mindset with powerups.  

Cas was a regular human, so his improvement was becoming an Angel again.  And the "new sheriff in town" merely points to him holding down the fort till/if God returns.

It's not a big deal, I was just wondering why some people were expecting Castiel to be this uber archangel when I didn't see any means to believe that, but if it's because he's now in charge you'd thought he'd be brought back more powerful then I understand the reasoning ...kind of.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They did?  As I recall they didn't even get to start their fight so they didn't resort to anything.  Given how people kept saying half the planet would be destroyed in their fight I highly doubt it would have been a fist fight.
> 
> And since they're _both_ archangels they wouldn't be able to just snap their fingers and kill each other  That likely only works for people significantly weaker than them in power.
> 
> ...



What about when Lucifer killed all those other Gods, it was all done by physical means. The only display of Power came from Kali and it was a flame thrower. Despite what you say if the Michael and Lucifer fight was shown it would have been a fist fight, we would be lucky to have that grave yard scorched let alone the planet. Supernatural is good at making grandiose statements but never follows through. Charmed was on a few good years ago yet they shit all over Supernatural power usage, hell Cole from Supernatural could probably pwn a majority of the Supernatural verse.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Again, all of that is assumption.  I think you were thinking too much in an anime mindset with powerups.
> 
> Cas was a regular human, so his improvement was becoming an Angel again.  *And the "new sheriff in town" merely points to him holding down the fort till/if God returns.*
> 
> It's not a big deal, I was just wondering why some people were expecting Castiel to be this uber archangel when I didn't see any means to believe that, but if it's because he's now in charge you'd thought he'd be brought back more powerful then I understand the reasoning ...kind of.



And how exactly is he supposed to hold down the fort if he is still a lower level angel?  Several angels we've seen out ranked and were more powerful than Castiel.

His confidence that he could control things in heaven is the reason we expected him to be significantly more powerful.



Tempproxy said:


> What about when Lucifer killed all those other Gods, it was all done by physical means. The only display of Power came from Kali and it was a flame thrower. Despite what you say if the Michael and Lucifer fight was shown it would have been a fist fight, we would be lucky to have that grave yard scorched let alone the planet. Supernatural is good at making grandiose statements but never follows through.



To be honest we didn't see the majority of his killings and he killed Mercury with telekinesis.  Most of them we simply saw the aftermath.

Other than that most of the physical killing was in response to them coming at him physically.  Plus given that he was in a vessel that by his own words was struggling not to spontaneously combust it makes sense he would refrain from massive displays of power.



Tempproxy said:


> Charmed was on a few good years ago yet they shit all over Supernatural  power usage, hell Cole from Supernatural could probably pwn a majority  of the Supernatural verse.



Displays of power aren't the only measure of power.  Several beings on the show have had flashier displays of power than Death but would you say they're more powerful than him because of it?

We've seen that archangels are able to bend space and time at will, create almost anything from nothingness and basically create entire mini universes at will (like when Gabriel created tv-land).

That's not even to mention the fact that merely gazing upon them is enough to kill.  Even supernaturals like Demons can't gaze upon their true form.

What on Charmed displayed that level of power?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I hope there's going to be a epic fight somewhere in the season because that would be a good way to end the show imo.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And how exactly is he supposed to hold down the fort if he is still a lower level angel?  Several angels we've seen out ranked and were more powerful than Castiel.
> 
> His confidence that he could control things in heaven is the reason we expected him to be significantly more powerful.



I viewed it as the same real world example of current rulers or Presidents.  They run their countries and yet are not the strongest people with in them.  God just left a post-it note saying "Cas is in charge, follow his lead." 

I just figure if they were going to go and make Castiel an arch then they probably would have out-right said it.

And now that you mention it, is Castiel the weakest named angel we've seen?  I'm pretty sure Anna and Uriel were stronger than him too


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I viewed it as the same real world example of current rulers or Presidents.  They run their countries and yet are not the strongest people with in them.*  God just left a post-it note saying "Cas is in charge, follow his lead."*
> 
> I just figure if they were going to go and make Castiel an arch then they probably would have out-right said it.
> 
> And now that you mention it, is Castiel the weakest named angel we've seen?  I'm pretty sure Anna and Uriel were stronger than him too



When were we ever given any indication the angels had heard from God again?

The angels followed Michael because he was the most powerful.  One would expect his replacement to be as powerful if not more so.

As viceroy of heaven you're basically God while God is gone, it makes no sense for a lower tier angel to have the job.  Especially when we've seen how treacherous they can be.

Uriel and Anna were both significantly stronger than him and I doubt either would have followed his lead.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And how exactly is he supposed to hold down the fort if he is still a lower level angel?  Several angels we've seen out ranked and were more powerful than Castiel.
> 
> His confidence that he could control things in heaven is the reason we expected him to be significantly more powerful.
> 
> ...



Death never took part in any altercation (besides making a bold claim about himself) so we have no indication of his measure of power making the question void. Also wasn?t Gabriel tv land thing all done in a warehouse as opposed to a universe. Cole in Supernatural would out right Stomp a majority of these angels before they knew what hit them. Don?t get me wrong I still like the show just think they could have and should show much more.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 12, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Death never took part in any altercation (besides making a bold claim about himself) so we have no indication of his measure of power making the question void.



Do we have _any_ reason to doubt his claims?

You seem to be under the impression that only what we SEE someone do can count towards a measure of their power.  If that's true then God must be one of the weakest characters on the show since the most we've seen him do offensively is hit Sam with a plunger.



Tempproxy said:


> Also wasn?t Gabriel tv land thing all done in a warehouse as opposed to a universe.



He created a mini-universe in that space full of living beings playing by his rules and implied he could keep the boys there for all eternity (which is likely well within his powers since he was able to wrap time around his little finger at mystery spot).



Tempproxy said:


> Cole in Supernatural would out right Stomp a majority of these angels before they knew what hit them. Don?t get me wrong I still like the show just think they could have and should show much more.



Again we haven't seen much because there hasn't been much cause for them to show much.  Against each other most of their powers would likely be ineffective, leaving only their blades as an effective method of combat.

Higher tiered angels like Michael and Lucifer would be able to destroy other angels with raw power but for the most part its not likely to ever be shown.

I agree that visually I'd like to see bigger displays of power but that doesn't mean that the angels are somehow weak.  I also don't want the show to become nothing but magic fights between super powerful creatures.  I'd actually prefer it go back to the old monster of the week style story to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2010)

Fact. When Angels only deal with humans its generally through supernatural methods. So Gab can bend reality and time space and porn stars. Does shit against someone his level. Fact, Lucifers very existence was causing the worlds decay, him coming out of the box melted Sam and Dean if it wasn't for god's pass interference play. 

Keep in mind the most supernatural shit we seen between supernatural beings is usually off screen. the whole budget being an issue. If we want a good theory to keep consistency which we have a real issue with. If angels are around the same level their powers cancel each other out. If angels are different in power level by a significant amount cue the face explosion. When in doubt the angel could be lazy and just put his fist through your face.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2010)

Seriously though does Supernatural even air in Japan?  This isn't like those anthologies which were sought out by the creators with them overseeing it, this is a straight up program for air.

I'm just baffled.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Death never took part in any altercation (besides making a bold claim about himself) so we have no indication of his measure of power making the question void. Also wasn?t Gabriel tv land thing all done in a warehouse as opposed to a universe. Cole in Supernatural would out right Stomp a majority of these angels before they knew what hit them. Don?t get me wrong I still like the show just think they could have and should show much more.



Death plans on reaping god and regards lucifer as a child with a temper tantrum, not to mention lucifer was using death for storms, raising the dead and god knows what else.

Imo death is only 2nd to god in supernatural


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2010)

That anime is gonna be awesome, don't be hatin'. 

I'm not sure if they show Supernatural in Japan or not, but that country could sure use the boost in masculinity.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, it airs in Japan:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyZ09hqsr_0&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

You can even hear some japanese voices there. The voice of Cas is awesome!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2010)

So that's where the SamxDean thing probably originated. Sickos.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

you underestimate the insanity of our fellow americans


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2010)

No doubt there are some freaks in every country, but I firmly believe that Japan has the highest ratio of freaky-freaks to normal people (about 95%).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

True but it probably started here, remember those characters from the episode where Chuck was introduced


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 15, 2010)

You raise a good point. Homoeroticism/incestualism was basically written in by the author (god) himself. And, as we all know, god is American.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

I meant Chuck's publisher and that wackjob Becky


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2010)

Is crowley coming back this week or next?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Is crowley coming back this week or next?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tonight. And it's the episode that Ackles directed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Bobby found a new way to kill a demon.


----------



## hehey (Oct 15, 2010)

Demons are pretty much super ghosts, ehhh....

Also, im surprised Bobby actually kept his soul at the end, i thout itd be a season long thing.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 15, 2010)

Tonight's episode ("Weekend At Bobby's") was pretty good. Bobby definitely deserves more gratitude for all things he does for Sam, Dean, and other hunters. I'm glad he got his soul. Bobby brought up a good point about demons. If you really think about it, they really are just super-powered evil spirits. Sort of like mutants in the afterlife perspective. It's cool how Sam & Dean finally went outside the US for a change. This season turning out to be good which I didn't really expect.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 15, 2010)

Loved Bobby's rant at Dean and Sam, everything he said was so true.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 16, 2010)

The entire episode was


----------



## Gabe (Oct 16, 2010)

good episode bobby is always cool. the brothers deserve everything bobby said about them.


----------



## Gene (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy crap, good special effects.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 16, 2010)

Solid debut for Ackles as director. Liked that the episode went international. The two monsters going out of their normal hunting grounds and the brothers flying overseas.


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2010)

hehey said:


> Demons are pretty much super ghosts, ehhh....
> 
> Also, im surprised Bobby actually kept his soul at the end, i thout itd be a season long thing.


Demons are tougher though, because they can take their bones and hide them pretty much anywhere.

Not to mention unless you have the real name of the demon, you have jackshit.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 16, 2010)

this episode was kinda alrite.seeing it from bobbys life this time. you know, i had no idea bobby got so much calls! i like the part when bobby was yelling at the boys. he was right about them though, and at the same time i took him for granted too. i didnt so like him that much, but seeing him in this episode gave me a whole new perspective on him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2010)

Good ep all round, nicely done by ackles 

good to see stuff from bobby's point of view he has helped the brothers out so many times and he is a second father to them.

lets discuss king of hell, crowley


----------



## Raviene (Oct 16, 2010)

a day in the life of Bobby... didn't know he practically runs the "hunter" organization (if you can call it an organization that is )


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

To Bobby Singer, the richest man in town!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2010)

Gene said:


> Holy crap, good special effects.


Magic


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 16, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Loved Bobby's rant at Dean and Sam, everything he said was so true.



This...They couldn't have picked a better man to say it. 

Was nice seeing Crowley again as well, best demon still alive.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 16, 2010)

Ackles did a great job directing this episode.

Crowley being the new King of Hell, was awesome. The fact that he was once worked alongside Dean and Sam against Lucifer, must have given Sam and Dean a hell of a reputation in hell, they're on the "Do not fuck with" list


----------



## ez (Oct 16, 2010)

jensen directed that huh? explains why the directing seemed to be a bit off at times, especially at the start. decent job overall tho. 

i don't like what they've done to demons, reducing them to ghosts, when they're in fact lucifer's creations and completely dissimilar from ghosts in just about every way...that aside episode was pretty lulzy, and i liked the exposition bobby received (although tbh at times it seemed entirely unnecessary - like the little speech he gave to sam n dean). 

bigger news still, crowely's now the king of hell, eh? he's no alastair or lilith or yellow eyes, as far as displays of power go.

edit

i'm prolly wrong on the whole lucifer creating demons thing - it's been a while since i watched the earlier seasons that explained the demon related stuff


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> i don't like what they've done to *xyz*


Expect more of that. 

p.s. the "okami" in that ep pissed me the fuck off.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> jensen directed that huh? explains why the directing seemed to be a bit off at times, especially at the start. decent job overall tho.
> 
> i don't like what they've done to demons, reducing them to ghosts, when they're in fact lucifer's creations and completely dissimilar from ghosts in just about every way...that aside episode was pretty lulzy, and i liked the exposition bobby received (although tbh at times it seemed entirely unnecessary - like the little speech he gave to sam n dean).
> 
> ...



No you are right.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2010)

They're not _reduced_ to ghosts, they're still damn powerful, strong enough that the big ones can beat up angels.  It's just that that's what they _inherently are_.  I mean the moment it was revealed that all demons were once humans that was a given.





Tachikoma said:


> Expect more of that.
> 
> p.s. the "okami" in that ep pissed me the fuck off.


That's pretty much all Supernatural american monsters are, how would other country's be different


----------



## Sin (Oct 16, 2010)

The only way they're similar to ghosts really is that they're tied to their original human remains.

Demons can possess people, they can interact with the world around them, they have TK, the high-level ones have all sorts of other powers far beyond anything we've seen from ghosts.

Hell, as long as a demon moves his human remains to somewhere no one else knows about, he's nothing like a ghost.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2010)

ezxx said:


> jensen directed that huh? explains why the directing seemed to be a bit off at times, especially at the start. decent job overall tho.
> 
> i don't like what they've done to demons, reducing them to ghosts, when they're in fact lucifer's creations and completely dissimilar from ghosts in just about every way...that aside episode was pretty lulzy, and i liked the exposition bobby received (although tbh at times it seemed entirely unnecessary - like the little speech he gave to sam n dean).
> 
> ...



Crowley has never needed to display his power as such

You know the colt cannot kill 5 things

1=lucifer
2=god probably
3= death I'm guessing

who could the other 2 be? archangels?


----------



## hehey (Oct 16, 2010)

I lol at Bobby's house being the hunting capital of america.


Dr.Douchebag said:


> 1=lucifer
> 2=god probably
> 3= death I'm guessing
> 
> who could the other 2 be? archangels?


Lucifer is an Archangle isnt he?, Gebriel was pretty sure that he could kill him with an Archangles blade if i remember right. I mean if Micheal is the surely so is Lucifer since they are allegedly equal.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 17, 2010)

Bobby is about to eat
*phone rings*
Dean: "Bobby... it's Sam" *sob sob*
Bobby /rolleyes+sigh

I was laughing out loud on that part.

Solid episode, good to see things from bobby's angle for once. Its a shame he didn't get it on with the neighboor.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 17, 2010)

aside from showing where all the monsters come from ...do you guys think that they would also explain as to how demons go up in rank...

that would be pretty cool IMO... i'm guessing that most if not all of them would start as black eyed demons ... then eventually will have red, yellow or white eyes


----------



## ez (Oct 17, 2010)

tachi said:
			
		

> p.s. the "okami" in that ep pissed me the fuck off.



it seemed to be another demi-god, but was treated like fodder. i dunno much about okamis though.



Mickey Mouse said:


> They're not _reduced_ to ghosts, they're still damn powerful, strong enough that the big ones can beat up angels.  It's just that that's what they _inherently are_.  I mean the moment it was revealed that all demons were once humans that was a given.
> That's pretty much all Supernatural american monsters are, how would other country's be different



i think you missed my point entirely - they can now be eliminated in the same way that ghosts can, which means they're effectively the same class of villain. anyway, i'm not tryin to argue here, just clarifying. 




Dr.Douchebag said:


> Crowley has never needed to display his power as such
> 
> You know the colt cannot kill 5 things
> 
> ...



i would guess the following two, provided that your list is correct

the antichrist
michael


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 17, 2010)

michael and gabriel


Which makes me wonder why they didn't kill the monster kings with it


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 17, 2010)

Almost forgot to mention Rufus aka Luther Vandross aka Rueben Studdard. Dude was pretty funny in this episode.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

> i think you missed my point entirely - they can now be eliminated in the same way that ghosts can, which means they're effectively the same class of villain. anyway, i'm not tryin to argue here, just clarifying.


No one ever tried it before Bobby, you can be sure everyone is going for their duffel bags now.


----------



## Sin (Oct 17, 2010)

> i think you missed my point entirely - they can now be eliminated in the  same way that ghosts can, which means they're effectively the same  class of villain. anyway, i'm not tryin to argue here, just clarifying.



The Colt can kill almost everything, does that put almost every monster we've seen in the same class?

Demons are still much stronger and have more abilities than we've seen from ghosts.

Saying they're in the same class just because Bobby found a new way to kill demons is kinda silly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 17, 2010)

When they said Crowley's name was Fergus McCloud, I had a very sudden, Highlander vibe.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2010)

ezxx said:


> it seemed to be another demi-god, but was treated like fodder. i dunno much about okamis though.


It was very amateurishly done, okuri okami are beasts set in their ways and wont hunt people for sport. They are mostly benevolent and protectors of humans. They will have reason if ever to attack and devour a human. 

Check this out, it gives a nice synopsis. 



*note: be careful when browsing through the obakemono catalogue, some of the sketches are nsfw. *


----------



## Sin (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't be a nerd Tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2010)

Sin said:


> Don't be a nerd Tachi


History and Asian folklore are two of my passions


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> When they said Crowley's name was Fergus McCloud, I had a very sudden, Highlander vibe.


I lold when demons can't tell the difference between Scots and Irish 



Tachikoma said:


> It was very amateurishly done, okuri okami are beasts set in their ways and wont hunt people for sport. They are mostly benevolent and protectors of humans. They will have reason if ever to attack and devour a human.
> 
> Check this out, it gives a nice synopsis.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure they aren't supposed to be in america either.  and that Lamias act differently too.

something is sending everything crazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> It was very amateurishly done, okuri okami are beasts set in their ways and wont hunt people for sport. They are mostly benevolent and protectors of humans. They will have reason if ever to attack and devour a human.
> 
> Check this out, it gives a nice synopsis.
> 
> ...


 Well they did say weird stuff was happening and they've seen things they haven't seen before and creatures are doing/acting in ways they never have. 

I loved this episode. Good to see what goes on with Bobby's daily life, though I expected it to be more badass than it was. And damn that cobbler looked good.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 18, 2010)

LMAO @ the start of the episode. Bobby bleeding over what appears to be a delicious salad, then chanting about a koge gundam from the sound of it. XD

And to end it, "...Moose. Get bent."


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2010)

3 inch crossroads deal. You can definitely tell why this dude became King of Hell.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pretty sure they aren't supposed to be in america either.  and that Lamias act differently too.
> 
> something is sending everything crazy





CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they did say weird stuff was happening and they've seen things they haven't seen before and creatures are doing/acting in ways they never have.


Yeah but the only thing that can tell them what to do is the Kami they are binded to.  :/

It's a waste to introduce such an awesome creature in the way they did and with such a clich? vampire look/feel :I 

Whatever is happening better be above Kami level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

My favorite part was when Crowley was imitating Bobby. 


"Gimme my soul, you idget!"


I'm sure this isn't the first creature Supernatural has trolled (Vampires). I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Crowley is fucking awesome 

I need more of him and Loki


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

As the King of Hell, I'm sure we'll see him at least once more.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Yeah but the only thing that can tell them what to do is the Kami they are binded to.  :/


also I'm guessing appearances outside their homeland is a sign that the rules don't apply anymore.



> It's a waste to introduce such an awesome creature in the way they did and with such a clich? vampire look/feel :I


That's pretty much how half of everything acts on Supernatural



> Whatever is happening better be above Kami level.



Well duh, war in heaven.  Archangels have been shown to be some of the toughest mofos in the series.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I need more of him and *Lok*i



Gabriel is stone cold dead


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's not even begin to touch on the way other gods are treated in sups >.> 

You never know? Supernatural just doesnt feel right without a Loki ep  

Night :3


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nope, Gabriel is pretty fucking dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm still holding out for a real Trickster to show up and him look like Gabriel though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 18, 2010)

People are acting like this new way to kill demons somehow makes them not a big deal.  Finding out their real name isn't trivial and even if you have it trying to track down their bones can be nigh impossible.

That doesn't even touch on demons like Lilith or Azazel whose remains have likely long since turned to dust.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah a full year passed between S5 and S6, it took Bobby that long to find the name of one lesser demon.

and when Crowley figured out it could be done, duffel bag time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a neat trick for younger demons if you somehow have their bones though. 

Still the non-existent Colt and (seemingly) non-existent knife are a lot easier. I assume they must still have that knife at least, but they just haven't had to use it.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Let's not even begin to touch on the way other gods are treated in sups >.>
> 
> You never know? Supernatural just doesnt feel right without a Loki ep
> 
> Night :3



Ugh Twilight of the Gods was the worst mix of mythology this show has had:\

A lot of people seemed to like the episode when Paris Hilton appeared, but imo that was just...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

"Hey I'm Odin, an all-powerful god of Norse Myhology"

"Hey I'm the Devil and i'mma punch you to death sucka!"


----------



## ez (Oct 18, 2010)

Sin said:


> The Colt can kill almost everything, does that put almost every monster we've seen in the same class?





yes, for the gun it does, unless the monster happens to be lucifer or one of the other four.



Tachikoma said:


> It was very amateurishly done, okuri okami are beasts set in their ways and wont hunt people for sport. They are mostly benevolent and protectors of humans. They will have reason if ever to attack and devour a human.
> 
> Check this out, it gives a nice synopsis.
> 
> ...



well, i guess they didn't really bother researching it, or they have some weird plans with this season, like all supernatural beings suddenly going berserk and whatnot.


----------



## Sin (Oct 18, 2010)

ezxx said:


> yes, for the gun it does, unless the monster happens to be lucifer or one of the other four.



So you classify things by what can kill them, instead of what powers they have/how strong they are?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 18, 2010)

All i can say is that Bobby is one badass friend. I liked this episode a lot, loosened up all the tension between the brothers and brought out a more humorous side to the show. And of course, any episode with Bobby is awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 19, 2010)

maybe god revived gabriel cause he tried to save the world by fighting the devil and told the brother of the rings


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

Anything's possible, but I'm in the "Gabriel is totally dead" camp.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2010)

Especially with how he died


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> "Hey I'm Odin, an all-powerful god of Norse Myhology"
> 
> "Hey I'm the Devil and i'mma punch you to death sucka!"


Please dont make me rage again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

Wasn't he one-shotted off screen?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 19, 2010)

this proves Christianity pwns all


----------



## herpaderpaderp (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, crystianity is a superior religion!


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2010)

yep Christians >>> fake ass religions. Fact when your religion features 1/3rd of the world population being snuffed out in a sneeze than you pretty much kick the shit out of everyone else gods. Oh and when that sneeze happens *3* more times ? You can't baby shake that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2010)

Well...

Supernatural Lucifer is not really based on Satan from Christianity, he's more based on Iblis from Islam

Still Judeo-Christian, but not christianity itself.



Way I see it, it's like in Sandman.  Jehovah/Yahweh/Allah may have created the universe, but everything kind of split off from there.

Also the very fact Death said he would eventually destroy God means Supernatural God may be the top of the totem pole, but its not a real high pole.  Hell, Lucifer was pretty damn confident that he could kill his dear old Dad if they ever crossed paths.  Why shouldn't he be able to take out the All-Father, he did kind of get the jump on all of them.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.



the four horsemen could each wipe out in 1/3 of the earths population. each time a horsemen was released a third of the worlds population was coughed out. 

anyway supernatural cherry picks from judeo-christian bible to fit their pre-established universe. no one is teaching sunday school with supernatural i hope....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, yeah, that. I was just not sure what you were talking about since you were referencing sneezing.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2010)

that and they got the horsemen wrong, Death is not one of them.  The shadow of death follows the horsemen, but he's not one of them.

Also the white horse is contested as all hell, half think its actually a good horseman while the others have no fucking idea.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 20, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> the four horsemen could each wipe out in 1/3 of the earths population. each time a horsemen was released a third of the worlds population was coughed out.
> 
> *anyway supernatural cherry picks from judeo-christian bible to fit their pre-established universe. no one is teaching sunday school with supernatural i hope....*





Mickey Mouse said:


> that and they got the horsemen wrong, Death is not one of them.  The shadow of death follows the horsemen, but he's not one of them.
> 
> Also the white horse is contested as all hell, half think its actually a good horseman while the others have no fucking idea.



Are you guys _really_ getting hung up on biblical accuracy in a show with time traveling angels being killed by archangel possessed mechanics and horsemen driving around in cherry mustangs?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not hung up at all, I'm just saying that if you want to start dumping on its portrayal of non christianity, you have to dump on everything.

shut up and watch the show


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally season 6 gets intresting but for the last 2 episodes the lack of kripke was very obvious and made them suck imo.

Hopefully tommorows episode keep It's good.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 21, 2010)

"I'm going dateline on your arse"


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Gabriel is stone cold dead



I  have this theory where gabriel did indeed run away to future where he finally makes the decision of going back to the present and dying, but not without living a  looooong ass time first.

Because seriously. When you're a massive reality warper like him, why wouldn't you do it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay seriously...

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH SAM?


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay seriously...
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH SAM?



yeah! i so saw what sam did!!!! this something so wow that i had to post it now. i hope he didnt do anything cause he doesnt love his big bro anymore... most likely not anyways. i think its mostly as a result of lucifer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

I think its more than that.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2010)

Second episode that Sam did something extremely out of character. Something is definitely up.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its more than that.



what more?


----------



## hehey (Oct 22, 2010)

Look out Sam, looks like Dean figured out your a major asshole.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

hehey said:


> Look out Sam, looks like Dean figured out your a major asshole.



lol, yes. sam shouldn't have come back evil. i dont know, i just started disliking sam a few episodes since coming back. i still wanna like him. i really hope that it's still the devil in him. although if it is the devil, the boys have no way of defeating him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like we find out next week.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 22, 2010)

I really doubt it's Lucifer.  I think it's Sam he's just fucked up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, yes. sam shouldn't have come back evil. i dont know, i just started disliking sam a few episodes since coming back. i still wanna like him. i really hope that it's still the devil in him. although if it is the devil, the boys have no way of defeating him.



He's not evil, he just seems indifferent.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought that tonight's episode ("Live Free or Twi-Hard") was good. I like the whole mise-en-scene of the vampires' lairs. That was pretty fuck up of Sam to let Dean turn into a vampire just to get intel on the Alpha Vampire. It looks like next week we'll get the answers of Sam's new attitude & more Castiel. I can't wait.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He's not evil, he just seems indifferent.



nnnooo!! come on! i dont want him to be indifferent!!! but it seems more likely. i think being in hell really messed him up. but why in such a negative way? yeah it would be boring but not so negatively!! wanna sacrifice his own brother? come on!!... but then again he probably knew that dean could be cured and yada-yada. still seems dark. oh poor sam and dean.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 22, 2010)

Lucifer Rising?


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 22, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Lucifer Rising?



no, dark sam rising.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2010)

sam lost compassion, he doesn't give a shit about anyone

i guess hell does that to you


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 23, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> sam lost compassion, he doesn't give a shit about anyone
> 
> i guess hell does that to you



... no.... hell does that to sam.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 23, 2010)

Possible scenarios :

a) Sam got so pissed at all the demons during his time in hell that he's just brain washed on revenge at any cost, his only wish is to exterminate every single one of them until there aren't any left (Chance that he's orchestrating the whole Alpha hunt and the one pulling Samuel's strings)

b) Lucifer. Be it that lucifer's in charge and is just keeping a low profile or that there's been a fusion of their soul or something (whatever lucifer theory people can come up with).

c) Sam isn't completely back. As in bringing back the whole Sam would have also brought back Luci so God left Sam's soul in the pit or something.

d) It never was Sam to begin with, we're just being played by "RandomShapeShiftingMonster#11" pretending to be Sam.

We know its one of those, just gotta figure out which one it is. They're all decent twists, hopefully its handled well.

Altho for d) Castiel would probably know


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2010)

what if its not sam but the alpha vamp posing as sam, maybe thats why he had the rape face on when dean was being molested 

In all seriousness, I don't think its lucifer. I mean if it was he could just find/steal the horseman's rings and then no one could stop him. There would not be any need for him to wait imo.

I love the ownage of twilight though :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> what if its not sam but the alpha vamp posing as sam, maybe thats why he had the rape face on when dean was being molested



I hope you realize how little sense that makes...that makes negative sense.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hope you realize how little sense that makes...that makes negative sense.



I hope you read the rest of my post


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 23, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I hope you read the rest of my post


I had to stop there, I was scared.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

If ıts not really Sam but some other monster, then wouldnt Castiel understand it ?and ı must say ı think even Castiel acts different  
I really dont get this season


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm guessing the Sam from previous seasons is gone forever. Probably the larger amounts of demon blood + Lucifer host + time in hell has done some permanent damage to him. At first I was going to say he was left emotionless, but he did have a smirk on his face when Dean was turned, so I guess he does still have emotions. 

Demon influence via the blood and Lucifer's lack of respect for life must have rubbed off on him, and his time in hell must have made him numb to suffering of others. Lucifer doesn't lie, and Cas would be able to tell instantly if he was possessing Sam, so that is out of the question. I think its simply the case of Sam just being damaged goods.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 23, 2010)

So, haven't seen anything of the new season yet. Should I?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I had to stop there, I was scared.



Don't be 



Jon Snow said:


> So, haven't seen anything of the new season yet. Should I?



Supernatural is always worth it


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

^yeah totally agree,ı believe there is a big cool thing going on and we will see it on upcoming episodes,fufu


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 23, 2010)

Hahaha, I just started watching and the twilight jokes are killing me allready


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 23, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Possible scenarios :
> 
> a) Sam got so pissed at all the demons during his time in hell that he's just brain washed on revenge at any cost, his only wish is to exterminate every single one of them until there aren't any left (Chance that he's orchestrating the whole Alpha hunt and the one pulling Samuel's strings)
> 
> ...



It's probably likely that Lucifer had some effect on him during the time that he was in hell, as short as it was, and back to earth. Especially since he wasn't fully able to control his body before going up against Michael in the finale from last season. So for me, it's between B and C.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 23, 2010)

I loved that dean was making fun of the vamp staring at the woman sleeping when he did the exact same thing


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

lol and ı was also downloading the vampire dairies at the same time XD 
made me laughed so much


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone else think the lack of a clear goal is what's hurting this season?  It's always been stated upfront at the beginning of each season what the brother's were trying to do, this season..... not so much

Season 1 - Search for John Winchester
Season 2 - Search for Yellow Eyes
Season 3 - Breaking Dean's contract
Season 4 - Stopping the breaking of the seals
Season 5 - Stopping Lucifier
Season 6 - ?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 23, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone else think the lack of a clear goal is what's hurting this season?  It's always been stated upfront at the beginning of each season what the brother's were trying to do, this season..... not so much
> 
> Season 1 - Search for John Winchester
> Season 2 - Search for Yellow Eyes
> ...


It's pretty clear to me.

Stop the Alphas from amassing armies/Kill the alphas.

Alpha Vamp is making an army and so is the alpha shapshifter.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 23, 2010)

It simply hasn't been revealed yet, they're trying to figure out what the hell is up with all the monsters, once they do they'll have a clear goal. (And on the side you have Sam & Samuel Alpha hunting and the Angel civil war)

I don't really think it's hurting the season, but it is a little different from how they handled things earlier..


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 23, 2010)

That fuckin' Sasquatch! This is heading towards more than just Sam not having a soul. Bobby went souless for over a year and he didn't turn into a bitch. I'm hoping for a sick twist where Sam is still in the cage and Lucifer was the one who returned. He just came back as a mortal in Sam's body. He's doing this alpha hunt hoping to gain some power back.


----------



## ez (Oct 23, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone else think the lack of a clear goal is what's hurting this season?  It's always been stated upfront at the beginning of each season what the brother's were trying to do, this season..... not so much
> 
> Season 1 - Search for John Winchester
> Season 2 - Search for Yellow Eyes
> ...



they're still trying to determine what's going on. apparently sam's huge shift in behavior's going to play a part in what's to come. 

i liked the parody they opened up with. alpha vamp seems o be even more of a threat than the shapeshifter.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 23, 2010)

i think its the effects sam has had in hell. well he has been in there for like 12 years! but still, he is affected differently than how dean was. and differently meaning negatively. i just hope that at the sam we all know come back for like the last 5 or 4 episodes of the season.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay seriously...
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH SAM?



When he just stood there i thought: "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING"


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 23, 2010)

"Does it work?"

I fucking love Dean.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 23, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> i think its the effects sam has had in hell. *well he has been in there for like 12 years!* but still, he is affected differently than how dean was. and differently meaning negatively. i just hope that at the sam we all know come back for like the last 5 or 4 episodes of the season.



He's been out for over a year. Hell, he was out by the end of last season's finale. He was probably in there for a few hours. I say this because it was daytime in Kansas when he fell into the hole. I think Lisa was living in Minnesota when Dean arrives in the middle of the night. That's about an 7-9 hours long drive.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2010)

My guess

Lucifer was the king of darkness, the figurehead of everything that defies the Heavens.  With him gone again probably for good, all the Alphas are mobilizing.

Like when Alexander died the Greek Empire was split up by high ranking generals


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 23, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> That fuckin' Sasquatch! This is heading towards more than just Sam not having a soul. *Bobby went souless for over a year* and he didn't turn into a bitch. I'm hoping for a sick twist where Sam is still in the cage and Lucifer was the one who returned. He just came back as a mortal in Sam's body. He's doing this alpha hunt hoping to gain some power back.



I don't believe it works like that.  Bobby always had his soul, the only thing that happens during a crossroads deal is the contract which is sealed with a kiss.  

The actual soul taking part is when the contract expires at the specified date and a hell hound kills them and drags their soul down below.

So if Sam is in fact souless, he would be the first we've seen, human-wise.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2010)

Alpha shapeshifter was strong as hell
Alpha vamp seems to be the same

But the female jinn said talked about their father/alpha too, which is supposedly the jinn from season 4 . That would suck imo Jinn are supposed to be much stronger than that 

Alpha werewolf should be beast, literally


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about bromances lately, and I do think Dean takes Castiel's devotion for granted. Just saying


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 24, 2010)

Blacula rising


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 24, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> He's been out for over a year. Hell, he was out by the end of last season's finale. He was probably in there for a few hours. I say this because it was daytime in Kansas when he fell into the hole. I think Lisa was living in Minnesota when Dean arrives in the middle of the night. That's about an 7-9 hours long drive.


When Dean meets sam again, he mentions that he'd been out of the cage for "almost a year", so, figure he was caged about a week or so?

And I think tsunadefan was referring to the time dilated effects of being in Hell.  Dean spent 40 years in what amounts to 4 months on Earth, so, figure 1/16th of 40 years (2.5 years or so) is about the length of time Sam was in Lucifer's cage, assuming the same dilation of time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 24, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> When Dean meets sam again, he mentions that he'd been out of the cage for "almost a year", so, figure he was caged about a week or so?
> 
> And I think tsunadefan was referring to the time dilated effects of being in Hell.  Dean spent 40 years in what amounts to 4 months on Earth, so, figure 1/16th of 40 years (2.5 years or so) is about the length of time Sam was in Lucifer's cage, assuming the same dilation of time.


You're also assuming it was a week. It could have been until night fall.

I hope they don't try and pull a Buffy and say Sam went to Heaven and he's butt hurt that he got pulled out and nothing matters anymore, that was lame.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 24, 2010)

I personally think It has something to do with Lucifer/Sam's demon blood as they never actually said who won. Which I find kind of stupid It's like so you just got back from hell fighting with the devil but they never bothered to make sure it was actually Sam and no Lucifer. 

Because when Dean came out of hell in season 4 It was actually explained how he got out. Wish Kripke was still running the show so we wouldn't have all these inconsistencies.

But next weeks episode looks great and there finally going to find out what happened to Sam.


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2010)

I just caught up to the whole series. What a great show, the bond between brothers I can relate.

And I miss Chuck. 

"The way I look at it, it's really not called Jumping the Shark if you never come back down."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2010)

I think all will be revealed later in the season.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder if the Alpha's are stronger than the gods Lucifer took out. So far it seems that way. They give off a more badass vibe


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2010)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I personally think It has something to do with Lucifer/Sam's demon blood as they never actually said who won. Which I find kind of stupid It's like so you just got back from hell fighting with the devil but they never bothered to make sure it was actually Sam and no Lucifer.
> 
> Because when Dean came out of hell in season 4 It was actually explained how he got out. Wish Kripke was still running the show so we wouldn't have all these inconsistencies.
> 
> But next weeks episode looks great and there finally going to find out what happened to Sam.


What inconsistencies?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 25, 2010)

I doubt the pagan gods would die so easily, I mean it must have been their human avatars only. Just seems hard for me to believe that fucking odin would be man handled like that


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 25, 2010)

While I don't remember exactly which gods were present at the meeting, weren't they all ancient religions that had all more or less died out?  I honestly don't remember, so not trying to offend anyone's religion.

If that's the case then that's probably why they were so weak, not enough followers to bring them back to their A-game status.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 25, 2010)

Well Kali is a godess in Hinduism. That religion has more than a billion followers so she should have been pretty damn powerful if followers determined their power levels. Although, maybe thats why she was the only one to show a unique ability such as her fire attacks


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 25, 2010)

Kali was also the oldest. which seemed to be what they respected. Fact Dean and Sam couldn't even look at a god wrong without getting used as toilet paper. Humans are very much food to the gods. I think the alpha's are like demigods in that aspect, not exactly god like but not in the realm that any old hunter with a few library notes could take down. The alpha's have lived in the shadow of the forces of hell and heaven. big vacancies get filled.


----------



## Dace (Oct 25, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I doubt the pagan gods would die so easily, I mean it must have been their human avatars only. Just seems hard for me to believe that fucking odin would be man handled like that



True, I think the intentions of the staff was to make us all go, "Fuck, Lucifer owns Odin!" when in actuality we feel a little bit robbed from seeing Odin and the others enforce some influence on the Christian Apocolypse. The writers could've have a nice string of side-line threats to both Lucifer's and Michael's forces, as well as the Winchesters


----------



## Bart (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you all voted for Supernatural for TV Show of the Month?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 25, 2010)

Havoc said:


> What inconsistencies?


The inconsistencies are the fact that in past seasons at the start of the new season we always would get an explanation for what happened and how they got out of the situation. 

If Kripke was still show runner the first few episodes would have probably been alot less boring and we would of known already If Lucifer is gone and how Sam got out hell by now.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2010)

damn i miss the episode on friday cause cw was not working for me which is weird since this rarely happens on direct tv.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought that last episode was pretty good.  Evidently either vampires don't get more powerful with age or that one guy was just a chump...or Dean is just that damned good with a machete.

Interesting addition with the cure for being turned into a vampire.



Thdyingbreed said:


> The inconsistencies are the fact that in past seasons at the start of the new season we always would get an explanation for what happened and how they got out of the situation.
> 
> If Kripke was still show runner the first few episodes would have probably been alot less boring and we would of known already If Lucifer is gone and how Sam got out hell by now.



We didn't get ALL the answers immediately.  It was a while before we learned what happened to Dean he didn't pop up out of his grave look into the camera and say "Hi,  I'm Dean Winchester.  An angel named Castiel pulled my soul out of hell on the orders of god and healed all my wounds".

And we didn't find out god was who put the boys on the plane for a while.

It seems like what revived Sam and Samuel is a part of the major overall story for this season and we'll likely get those answers as the season progresses.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 25, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> *It was a while before we learned what happened to Dean he didn't pop up out of his grave look into the camera and say "Hi,  I'm Dean Winchester.  An angel named Castiel pulled my soul out of hell on the orders of god and healed all my wounds".*
> 
> And we didn't find out god was who put the boys on the plane for a while.
> 
> It seems like what revived Sam and Samuel is a part of the major overall story for this season and we'll likely get those answers as the season progresses.



Actually I'm pretty sure that was the second episode of the season and the plane thing was kind of obvious, at least to me 

I said it earlier, but the lack of a clear goal for the season is what makes it feel off.  I have no idea what direction the brother's are heading in, the hunt for Alphas is too ambigious for a season arc and for that matter are they hunting them?  Studying them?  Is there an Alpha for every monster?  Is this going to be Pokemon, where they have to collect them all?  

Just tell us what the seasons overall goal is then slowly fill in the lingering questions from there.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure that was the second episode of the season and the plane thing was kind of obvious, at least to me
> 
> I said it earlier, but the lack of a clear goal for the season is what makes it feel off.  I have no idea what direction the brother's are heading in, the hunt for Alphas is too ambigious for a season arc and for that matter are they hunting them?  Studying them?  Is there an Alpha for every monster?  Is this going to be Pokemon, where they have to collect them all?
> 
> Just tell us what the seasons overall goal is then slowly fill in the lingering questions from there.



I just think you're being impatient.  You don't need every answer up front, and I thought it was pretty clear that they're hunting for the alpha in between their other hunts.  Why else would Sam have let Dean be turned?

There is nothing wrong with the questions being answered over time as long as they're all answered.  And the individual stories thus far have been entertaining (at least I think so).  The weekend at Bobby's episode is one of my favorites and I loved how this last one ripped on twilight.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 26, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I just think you're being impatient.  You don't need every answer up front, and I thought it was pretty clear that they're hunting for the alpha in between their other hunts.  Why else would Sam have let Dean be turned?
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the questions being answered over time as long as they're all answered.  And the individual stories thus far have been entertaining (at least I think so).  The weekend at Bobby's episode is one of my favorites and I loved how this last one ripped on twilight.



I probably am, but that's just cause I'm used to getting such answers within the first few episodes .

And I'm not talking about why Sam is different or why he and Gramps are back from the dead.  Those are obviously long term questions.  I just wish they'd address the season's overall goal.  What does hunting/researching Alphas accomplish?  Kill the Alpha, wipe out the species?  Cause right now it just seems to be going from random hunt to random hunt.  

I've enjoyed most of the episodes this season too (especially Bobby's) I just think this season is a little chaotic story-wise.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 26, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I probably am, but that's just cause I'm used to getting such answers within the first few episodes .
> 
> And I'm not talking about what why Sam is different or why he and Gramps are back from the dead.  Those are obviously long term questions.  I just wish they'd address the season's overall goal.  What does hunting/researching Alphas accomplish?  Kill the Alpha, wipe out the species?*  Cause right now it just seems to be going from random hunt to random hunt.  *
> 
> I've enjoyed most of the episodes this season too (especially Bobby's) I just think this season is a little chaotic story-wise.



I'm actually enjoying that.  Its more like the show was originally.  Hunting monsters with only the occasional episode dealing with an overarching story.

And I'd imagine killing an alpha would (even if it doesn't end the species) remove a MAJOR threat from the world since the alphas seem significantly more powerful than their children.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 26, 2010)

Meh, even then we had an idea of what they were trying to accomplish, whether that was looking for John or preventing the seals from breaking.  

The first few seasons were my favorite too, but I think that has more to do with the brother's relationship, which if you have a brother, you'd realize is very true to life

I guess I just have to be more patient though 

Edit: Actually the next episode is suppose to be the one with alot of answers, so I'll probably be happier then.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 26, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Meh, even then we had an idea of what they were trying to accomplish, whether that was looking for John or preventing the seals from breaking.
> 
> The first few seasons were my favorite too, but I think that has more to  do with the brother's relationship, which if you have a brother, you'd  realize is very true to life
> 
> ...




The seals breaking wasn't until way way later in the series.  In the earlier seasons most episodes were pretty self contained.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I've enjoyed most of the episodes this season too (especially Bobby's) I just think this season is a little chaotic story-wise.


Jensen Ackles directed that ep.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

ı am reALlly so excited about next episode


----------



## hehey (Oct 29, 2010)

Someway, somehow, despite this "truth curse" dean has, Sam is lying, i just know he is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2010)

it probably doesn't effect demons


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> Someway, somehow, despite this "truth curse" dean has, Sam is lying, i just know he is.



i agree, i also think that sam is lying. it didnt just looklike he froze. he had a smirk on his face when he did it. i really like sam! i am just hoping that lucifer is in him! i know it sounds terrible but i need it to be that way! i have also got the truth bug and i must confess that dean is my favourite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2010)

I was right


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was right



me too!!! but it is still a problem!!  i am feeling sorry for dean right now. all torn up emotionally inside. by the way, what will happen next?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 29, 2010)

sweet, sam gets the shit beaten out of him by dean


----------



## hehey (Oct 29, 2010)

holy shit Dean!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2010)

oh sam has no soul


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought tonight's episode ("You Can't Handle The Truth") was good. The scene at the dentist office was fucking brutal. It was like the worst thing you want to happen to you while she your dentist. The actress who played Veritas was pretty hot. So Sam doesn't have his soul, I'm not really surprise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm surprised by how simple it was

supe's going buffy on us


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

oh, the poor guy just doesnt have a soul!!!! so its not like he just turned evil down there mentally.oh whoa dean calm down!!! lol. that look like it hurt like hell!! i dont think it would *hurt* him though. lol. wonder why dean beat the crap outta him? maybe most likely because sam did all the stuff to dean. and maybe dean knows that sam wont feel angry sinsce he has no emotions. so he wont really hit him back, lol. but dean better watch out when he get s his soul back!! im kinda glad now. sam just needs his soul and he will be back to his old self again. plus, as a bonus, the devil is not coming back!


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 29, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> *Based on the theme of tonight's episode, I'm going to say that Sam no longer possesses a soul.  Why else would they randomly bring up the importance of souls?*
> It would explain why Sam's not necessarily evil, but more apathetic to the suffering around him.  Without a soul he isn't able to care.  It also explains why his time in hell doesn't seem to bother him as much as it did Dean.



....And now for my next trick 


It was a pretty good episode.  At least we finally got the answer as to what's up with Sam.  Now we just need to figure out what's wrong with Castiel


----------



## hehey (Oct 29, 2010)

when they say no soul, do they mean that somebody else has it or that he just doesnt have one?


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> when they say no soul, do they mean that somebody else has it or that he just doesnt have one?



gosh i hope someone else has it!!! and irish wonder that is like wow!! you were really spot on about this:amazed!! dont really see much wrong with castiel though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> when they say no soul, do they mean that somebody else has it or that he just doesnt have one?



I think it was lost with lucifer, but someone may very well have it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 29, 2010)

hehey said:


> when they say no soul, do they mean that somebody else has it or that he just doesnt have one?



Definately two options.  Hosting Lucifer destroyed his soul or someone removed it while he was in Hell.  Probably the former from the looks of the preview.



tsunadefan said:


> gosh i hope someone else has it!!! and irish wonder that is like wow!! you were really spot on about this:amazed!! dont really see much wrong with castiel though.



Thanks.  And I only mean that something is clearly bothering Castiel.  He isn't the same person that Dean and Sam grew close to.  Though he said it himself, he's fighting a civil war now, so he's allowed to be grumpy


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe its the duties and responsibilities he gets for being an angel again? i dont know. he does seem a little distant. maybe it is the civil war that has him this way? idont know.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 29, 2010)

And here I was going to make an on topic comment


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 29, 2010)

#1: Katy Perry is hot (don't like her music, but dem breastesess!!)

#2: It seems like the Alpha Vampire is gonna find a way to control S.S. (Souless Sam).

Something tells me that the Aphlas, Crowley, and the rogue angels are in on everything together hatching some grand scheme.

I know some people didn't like the way this season was turning out, but most of what's happening now seems like more of a natural progression of the story. The demons, angels, and Lucifer/Apocalypse arcs was good, but it does kinda feel like this is the route the plot would've went down if it wasn't for those particular storylines.

The only episode this season that felt slow/off to me was the 1st one, but Dean's personality as a struggling family man feels right. Oh and that talk he had with Lisa was sad (and hit the right notes).


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

anyone else laugh during the last 40 seconds of this episode?


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 30, 2010)

Holy clusterfuck batman!

We all saw it coming tho. I'm almost hoping they don't find a way to "save" sam, I like him better like this.

Also, the goddess said he wasn't human anymore, that would go deeper than just having no soul.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 30, 2010)

So uh what the fuck?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2010)

Well supernatural does tend to go with the worst case scenario and I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that Sam does indeed have his soul, but lucifer must have had a massive impact on him , maybe hosting him for so long made him ruthless/apathetic. You can tell when he was talking to the sister of the first horn of truth victim he couldn't care less about consoling her or anything like that

Which is why he has become such a good hunter, sam just don't give a darn anymore 

Also, dat veritas


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 30, 2010)

Ye I really hope that Sam being weird is just him being fucked up, not some supernatural entity. It would be much more interesting imo. 

Unfortunately the fact that he could lie means it's probably not that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2010)

lol cast see no soul in him, it's 100% proved that he has no soul


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 30, 2010)

Another man eating deity zzzzzzz... Predictable-_-


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 30, 2010)

I can see this happening next episode Dean & Sam are chasing after a demon when They pass a building on fire with kids in it Dean goes to save them while Sam stays outside and has a smoke while watching the building burn.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2010)

i think their all man eating ^_^


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 30, 2010)

"Veritas" was in a Smallville episode aswell 

And gotta say i like this season so far (Cant wait for Dracula :ho)

I hope the thing with Sam has more to it than that he simply has no soul anymore


----------



## Sin (Oct 30, 2010)

Darth Sam is good. I would have preferred if it was Lucifer and he was just fucking with Dean for lulz, but this will do.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sin said:


> Darth Sam is good. I would have preferred if it was Lucifer and he was just fucking with Dean for lulz, but this will do.



Nah, he was fucking around with Dean in the last season finale. 

There's definitely a reason Sam lost his soul, and it does have something to do with him escaping the cage, but who helped him out and did they did trade him his soul for his freedom? Could be Crowley, or it could someone else working behind the scenes.


----------



## tsunadefan (Oct 30, 2010)

oh i forgot to comment on lisa and dean's break up! damn bitch... lol, just kidding. dean is right though, sh eshould know that she is gonna be in situations like this. so she should have been ready. dean deciding to stay with hunting is fine by me. dean also deciding to stay with his new family is fine by me also. overall, whatever decision dean makes it is fine by me. still gotta love him a lot! out of the 2 bros i like dean the most. i think maybe it is because dean is more of the star of the show than sam imo. i just relate to him more. i wonder if adam is ever coming back? i will always remember bobby telling dean he is his favourite. i must ask though, why does everyone think that sam justly deserved his beatdown? i was feeling sorry for sam from his confession and his puppy dog eyes!! he looked adorable!! lol. then dean just turned around and started pounding him!!(sigh) anyways, i really hope sam gets his soul back. i really want thw old sam back.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh ı believe at the and lisa and dean will be together again 
and ı am dyimg to know whats dean planning to do with Sam
ı mean  he beat him super good and then what?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey assbutt


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2010)

Seriously how many name changes are you going to recycle through ? Kilowog was actually the one you kept for long iirc


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2010)

I kept Mickey for 4 months.


----------



## Shidoshi (Nov 1, 2010)

I, too, figured that as soon as Castiel said that "human souls hold so much power" (paraphrased) that Sam either traded his to escape the cage or had his taken, but that the Sam Winchester that walks among the living again, has no soul...

...and that's probably the basis by which Gabriel's (Trickster's) Horn of Truth or that demigod's powers work.  They force to truth by working on the soul.  Sam lacks one, therefore, Sam could lie.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 1, 2010)

so sam did lose his soul wonder if they can get it back. wonder if his soul is still in hell in the cage with michael and lucifer. looks like cas did get more powers he was able to check everywhere in seconds.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm curious to see what happened to Sam's soul.

I doubt it's the "hosting Lucifer destroyed his soul" because if that were the case he would have lost it instantly and his love/memories of Dean wouldn't have snapped him out of Lucifer's control.

I'm wondering if he sold it to someone in exchange for being released from the cage, it seems like being's like demons can do things well outside the realm of their normal power in exchange for souls (like Crowley tracking down Death).  I'd imagine since Angels are dealing in souls now the same would be true for them and they're much more powerful than demons.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 2, 2010)

I was gonna be like, omg how do you guys know that sam has no soul , then I saw the preview

Seems blackula wants to use sam :ho


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I doubt it's the "hosting Lucifer destroyed his soul" because if that were the case he would have lost it instantly and his love/memories of Dean wouldn't have snapped him out of Lucifer's control.
> 
> I'm wondering if he sold it to someone in exchange for being released from the cage



Sam has already stated twice that he knows that there is something wrong, but he doesn't know what it is, which leads me to believe it was something done to him and not him selling his soul.

It could still be the "hosting Lucifier" thing imo, because in the same way he fights to get rid of demons now, he would have fought to gain control and get rid of Lucifier.  Or the fact that he was able to gain control over Lucifier at all is what burnt up his soul.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Sam has already stated twice that he knows that there is something wrong, but he doesn't know what it is, which leads me to believe it was something done to him and not him selling his soul.
> 
> It could still be the "hosting Lucifier" thing imo, because in the same way he fights to get rid of demons now, he would have fought to gain control and get rid of Lucifier.  Or the fact that he was able to gain control over Lucifier at all is what burnt up his soul.



Considering he doesn't remember anything from being in the cage it's possible he sold his soul saying "get me out of here and wipe my memory clean so I don't have to remember all this horror".  That would remove his memory of the deal as well since that would have had to have taken place in the cage.

It's also possible whoever he sold it to through that clause into the deal like Crowley did with Bobby's legs in order to prevent the Winchesters from coming after him for Sam's soul.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought he remembered being in Hell, but he said something like it didn't affect him the same way it did Dean.  That's why I think him losing his soul probably occurred before falling in or I guess immediately upon his arrival.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I thought he remembered being in Hell, but he said something like it didn't affect him the same way it did Dean.  That's why I think him losing his soul probably occurred before falling in or I guess immediately upon his arrival.



I could have sworn he said he didn't remember but I could be mistaken.  Regardless whoever he sold it to could have wiped his memory to prevent the Winchesters and their allies from coming after the soul.

And again if he "burned up" his soul with Lucifer then he wouldn't have been able to gain control over him through love of his brother.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2010)

who wants to bet that when sam gets his soul back he's going to bitch about his time in hell, we may even see tears.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> who wants to bet that when sam gets his soul back he's going to bitch about his time in hell, we may even see tears.



I wouldn't be surprised but I'm hoping he would handle it a bit better than to just instantly break down.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I could have sworn he said he didn't remember but I could be mistaken.  Regardless whoever he sold it to could have wiped his memory to prevent the Winchesters and their allies from coming after the soul.
> 
> And again if he "burned up" his soul with Lucifer then he wouldn't have been able to gain control over him through love of his brother.



Your theory is definately possible if you are saying he only wiped away the memory of the deal itself and not hell, but honestly I'm kind of sick of the whole selling your soul thing from the Winchesters.

Also I'm betting that hosting Lucifier slowly destroys the soul and that it isn't an instantaneous thing.  "Burning up" is a perfect description actually in that it would be a slow, but inevitable process.  Sam taking control of Lucifier at the end probably is what ultimately destroyed it.  But, yeah, that's my theory.



~Gesy~ said:


> who wants to bet that when sam gets his soul back he's going to bitch about his time in hell, we may even see tears.



If it's different from Dean's experience then I certainly hope we learn more about it.  If it's the same, then I hope he just walks it off


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Your theory is definately possible if you are saying he only wiped away the memory of the deal itself and not hell, but honestly I'm kind of sick of the whole selling your soul thing from the Winchesters.



I'm sick of them selling it for stupid reasons like swapping places with each other in hell, but getting out of the cage is a deal I'd be fine with.



Irishwonder said:


> Also I'm betting that hosting Lucifier slowly destroys the soul and that it isn't an instantaneous thing.  "Burning up" is a perfect description actually in that it would be a slow, but inevitable process.  Sam taking control of Lucifier at the end probably is what ultimately destroyed it.  But, yeah, that's my theory.



Why would taking control destroy it?  We've never been given any indication that a soul even _can_ be destroyed, let alone that taking back control of your own body would do it.

Plus do you really think they're going to have his soul be gone forever?  That's not really good for the story unless he can pick up a new one from the soul emporium.



Irishwonder said:


> If it's different from Dean's experience then I certainly hope we learn more about it.  If it's the same, then I hope he just walks it off


I would hope that the cage that currently houses the two most powerful archangels would be a step up from the usual hell.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would taking control destroy it?  We've never been given any indication that a soul even _can_ be destroyed, let alone that taking back control of your own body would do it.



Well, we've never had any indication that a living person could walk around without a soul either until this season.  (Remember that crossroad dealers keep there soul until the time of their death, when a hell hound then drags it down below)

Also, given what happened to Lucifier's previous host's body, it isn't hard to imagine that something similar happens to the possessed's soul.  So even though Sam's body could take it, doesn't mean his soul could.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Plus do you really think they're going to have his soul be gone forever?  That's not really good for the story unless he can pick up a new one from the soul emporium.



 This made me laugh for some reason.  No, I doubt that his soul will be gone for good.  But I also think that Grandpa Samuel is connected somehow.  Either Samuel is a container for Sam's soul or he's a part of the ingrediant to make Sam another one.  I can't even begin to guess.



Tsukiyomi said:


> I would hope that the cage that currently houses the two most powerful archangels would be a step up from the usual hell.



Watch they pull an "Angel" and it's actually the suburbs  I take that back, that would be horrible!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Well, we've never had any indication that a living person could walk around without a soul either until this season.  (Remember that crossroad dealers keep there soul until the time of their death, when a hell hound then drags it down below)



Why wouldn't they be able to walk around?  Zombies and other creatures seem to do just fine moving around without their souls.



Irishwonder said:


> Also, given what happened to Lucifier's previous host's body, it isn't hard to imagine that something similar happens to the possessed's soul.  So even though Sam's body could take it, doesn't mean his soul could.



A body and soul are extremely different things.  Also bear in mind that the body wasn't built for it, that's the only reason it was breaking down.  Sam _was_ built for it so he should be able to contain it without harm.

Do you really think a soul is less durable than a body?  If Sam's body could take it then his soul should be able to take it easily.



Irishwonder said:


> This made me laugh for some reason.  No, I doubt that his soul will be gone for good.  But I also think that Grandpa Samuel is connected somehow.  Either Samuel is a container for Sam's soul or he's a part of the ingrediant to make Sam another one.  I can't even begin to guess.



Samuel is a container for Sam's soul?  Now you're really starting to reach.

And if humans can just _make_ new souls then what value do they have?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2010)

rewatching Season 5 on dvd.

oh god I think I missed the Paris Hilton episode when it aired 

"You're supposed to be dead"

*REAL SIMULATED HOLOGRAPHIC EVIL LINCOLN IS BACK*


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 2, 2010)

hey, i am just hoping sam gets his soul back, to remember about hell and to feel the beatdown he got from his brother! if he can tell his experience in hell that would be nice. and it should be more detailed than deans. just a little more. and i am wondering if sams time in hell was longer than deans since sam has been in there for a year... i wonder about adam too...


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> hey, i am just hoping sam gets his soul back, to remember about hell and *to feel the beatdown he got from his brother! *if he can tell his experience in hell that would be nice. and it should be more detailed than deans. just a little more. and i am wondering if sams time in hell was longer than deans since sam has been in there for a year... i wonder about adam too...



 I personally think that that was a little bit of payback for when Sam was hopped up on Demon Blood and kicked Dean's ass.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Why wouldn't they be able to walk around?  Zombies and other creatures seem to do just fine moving around without their souls.



Humans =/= zombies and other creatures.  Human can't live without souls.  Which is why Veritas stated that Sam wasn't human.  That's why Sam walking around without one is a rarity.



Tsukiyomi said:


> A body and soul are extremely different things.  Also bear in mind that the body wasn't built for it, that's the only reason it was breaking down.  Sam _was_ built for it so he should be able to contain it without harm.
> 
> Do you really think a soul is less durable than a body?  If Sam's body could take it then his soul should be able to take it easily.



You are asking to measure something that is not measurable.  But, I have seen people survive wars and come back with PTSD.  Where the bodies survived their minds did not.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Samuel is a container for Sam's soul?  Now you're really starting to reach.
> 
> And if humans can just _make_ new souls then what value do they have?




I wouldn't say its anymore a stretch than a demon arbitrarily erasing memories.


Humans have been making new souls for as long as we've been around


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 2, 2010)

lol. well irishwonder, it is obviously not that! but it is funny.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Humans =/= zombies and other creatures.  Human can't live without souls.  Which is why Veritas stated that Sam wasn't human.  That's why Sam walking around without one is a rarity.



Human's can't live without souls?  Where was that ever stated?  Sam is still alive, that doesn't seem to poke a hole in your statement?

As for Veritas she's probably never encountered a human without a soul, as you said its a rarity.

Are you saying that Sam magically transformed into some kind of inhuman creature and will magically transform back if he gets a soul?



Irishwonder said:


> You are asking to measure something that is not measurable.  But, I have seen people survive wars and come back with PTSD.  Where the bodies survived their minds did not.



What did I ask you to "measure"?  You're the one making claims about things that you yourself have admitted you can't verify.

The soul survives eternally after the body dies.  That would seem to indicate to me that its _more_ durable than the body, not less.  Something that by its very presence would destroy a soul would likely destroy the body its in or at the very least indicate _some_ damage.  Sam didn't so much as get a bloody nose when he took over Lucifer.



Irishwonder said:


> I wouldn't say its anymore a stretch than a demon arbitrarily erasing memories.
> Humans have been making new souls for as long as we've been around



Arbitrary?  What exactly would be arbitrary about it?  The alternative is to have the Winchesters and every ally they have on heaven and earth looking for Sam's soul.

And it could have easily have been an angel too since we've seen they are now apparently in the soul trade.  They would want to hide their identity even more than a demon.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Human's can't live without souls?  Where was that ever stated?  Sam is still alive, that doesn't seem to poke a hole in your statement?
> 
> As for Veritas she's probably never encountered a human without a soul, as you said its a rarity.
> 
> Are you saying that Sam magically transformed into some kind of inhuman creature and will magically transform back if he gets a soul?



I'll try and make my point clearer.  Normally, the only way a human can part with it's soul is at death.  This is based on the fact that Crossroad demons hunt down their pray at the end of the term they were given and kill them and then have the Hell Hounds drag the soul down below for them.

Point is, those people kept their souls till the end of the contract.  If you still don't believe this, then just ask why even bother with killing the body if they already have the soul.  

Sam is a human, but he's a human without a soul.  Something that contradicts itself.  Which is why Veritas was so flabbergasted and why no one else even considered it.  *Sam is the first EVER in the series to be a living human without a soul.*



Tsukiyomi said:


> What did I ask you to "measure"?  You're the one making claims about things that you yourself have admitted you can't verify.
> 
> The soul survives eternally after the body dies.  That would seem to indicate to me that its _more_ durable than the body, not less.  Something that by its very presence would destroy a soul would likely destroy the body its in or at the very least indicate _some_ damage.  Sam didn't so much as get a bloody nose when he took over Lucifer.



I believe you asked something about whether I thought a Soul is less durable then the body.  What answer do you expect to see here?  It's durability can't be measured.

Also if I remember correctly, which i might not, Lucifier was either killing or having Sam kill all his old friends while inside his mind during last seasons finale.  You don't think that could represent something?  And again body and soul are two different things.  Just because the body can survive something traumatic doesn't mean the soul could too.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Arbitrary?  What exactly would be arbitrary about it?  The alternative is to have the Winchesters and every ally they have on heaven and earth looking for Sam's soul.
> 
> And it could have easily have been an angel too since we've seen they are now apparently in the soul trade.  They would want to hide their identity even more than a demon.



It's arbitrary in the same way that it's an excuse as to why Sam wouldn't remember selling his soul.  In the same way that I'm saying Sam's soul arbitrarily was destoryed after overcoming Lucifier.  Didn't mean any offense by it


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 2, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I'll try and make my point clearer.  Normally, the only way a human can part with it's soul is at death.  This is based on the fact that Crossroad demons hunt down their pray at the end of the term they were given and kill them and then have the Hell Hounds drag the soul down below for them.
> 
> Point is, those people kept there souls till the end of the contract.



The crossroad demons don't take their souls immediately because they have no claim to the soul.  The soul is due in 10 years.  Until then its still property of the human.  It's like if I say I'll pay you $20 to wash my car, I keep the $20 until the deal is done.

The crossroads demons say "I'll do X and give you ten years to enjoy it".  Azazel on the other hand only gave John Winchester a few minutes.  So it seems entirely at their discretion how long they let the person keep it.



Irishwonder said:


> Sam is a human, but he's a human without a soul.  Something that contradicts itself.  Which is why Veritas was so flabbergasted and why no one else even considered it.  Sam is the first EVER in the series to be a living human without a soul.



Contradicts itself?  What are you basing that on?

And as I've acknowledged already its extremely RARE for someone to not have a soul (think of the incredibly small amount of people who ever end up in situations where they could lose it).  Veritas never encountering someone like that doesn't mean its someone impossible.

I'm sure there are plenty of things in the Supernatural universe that Veritas has never encountered.

The first in the series....ok and?  The series actually spans a very tiny portion of humanity and an infinitesimally small period of time.  So insignificant that Death himself seemed almost insulted that Dean thought he should care.  It's never been stated to have never happened before or to be impossible.

Without an actual statement of "its impossible" or "not having a soul makes you not human" I don't see what your statement proves. 



Irishwonder said:


> I believe you asked something about whether I thought a Soul is less durable then the body.  What answer do you expect to see here?  It's durability can't be measured.



It can't be measured with any significant degree of accuracy.  But it CAN be measured to a point.  As I pointed out the soul is ETERNAL, the body is not.  And the soul can survive the utter destruction of the body.  That indicates that the soul is MORE durable than the body.  That much we can deduce.

What about that is so complicated?



Irishwonder said:


> Also if I remember correctly, which i might not, Lucifier was either killing or having Sam kill all his old friends while inside his mind during last seasons finale.  You don't think that could represent something?  And again body and soul are two different things.  Just because the body can survive something traumatic doesn't mean the soul could too.



Lucifer (possessing Sam's body) killed a bunch of people Sam HATED as a sick "gift" to him.  No different than the myriad of people we've seen possessed by demons being forced into killing people against their will.

Are you saying every person who was ever forced to kill someone while possessed lost their soul?



Irishwonder said:


> It's arbitrary in the same way that it's an excuse as to why Sam wouldn't remember selling his soul.  Didn't mean any offense by it



Arbitrary in the same way that its an excuse?  That's not an answer.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm tired and have to go workout soon, but I'll do one giant post before logging off for tonight.



Tsukiyomi said:


> The crossroad demons don't take their souls immediately because they have no claim to the soul.  The soul is due in 10 years.  Until then its still property of the human.  It's like if I say I'll pay you $20 to wash my car, I keep the $20 until the deal is done.
> 
> The crossroads demons say "I'll do X and give you ten years to enjoy it".  Azazel on the other hand only gave John Winchester a few minutes.  So it seems entirely at their discretion how long they let the person keep it.



I agree completely with your crossroads analysis.  It's what I was trying to point out.  We have never seen a souless person before.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Contradicts itself?  What are you basing that on?
> 
> And as I've acknowledged already its extremely RARE for someone to not have a soul (think of the incredibly small amount of people who ever end up in situations where they could lose it).  Veritas never encountering someone like that doesn't mean its someone impossible.
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll consent that it's never been *directly* stated that a person can't live without a soul.  However it *has* been heavily implied with all that I've stated before and frankly it should be obvious to everyone who pays close attention.

And you should absolutely to take what Veritas said to heart.  The writers aren't putting her there to make shit up.  She stated what she did, as a way to verify that this is something even a "god" hasn't seen before or even knew as being possible.

And I know you're not asking me to speculate on things outside the series.  I specifically wrote series, because that's the only information we've been given.  So until it's brought into the series that there have been a dozen humans without souls walking around, I'm going to believe that Sam is the first.



Tsukiyomi said:


> It can't be measured with any significant degree of accuracy.  But it CAN be measured to a point.  As I pointed out the soul is ETERNAL, the body is not.  And the soul can survive the utter destruction of the body.  That indicates that the soul is MORE durable than the body.  That much we can deduce.
> 
> What about that is so complicated?



It's not complicated, but I don't understand how you can't make the difference between body and soul?  

The devil has no reason to attack Sam's body.  He has every reason though to attack the soul.  Why do you think an attack on the soul has to hurt the body?  That makes no sense.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Lucifer (possessing Sam's body) killed a bunch of people Sam HATED as a sick "gift" to him.  No different than the myriad of people we've seen possessed by demons being forced into killing people against their will.
> 
> Are you saying every person who was ever forced to kill someone while possessed lost their soul?



Ok, like I said I didn't remember the Lucifier/Sam killing scene very well.  I thought that it was an internal mind journey thing, where Lucifier killed people over and over again that Sam cared about.  I've only seen the finale once .



Tsukiyomi said:


> Arbitrary in the same way that its an excuse?  That's not an answer.



Well you are going to have to make due.  It was an arbitrary decision on your part to say that his mind was wiped.  Just as it was arbitrary decision on my part to say that Sam taking full control from Lucifier destroyed his soul.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 2, 2010)

is the soul like someone's spirit in supernatural? well, although it doesnt matter cause supernatural,s lures and folktales are different from the bible's and christian's view of the supernatural. like, did you know that there are said to be nine different levels of angels and that archangel is second to last on that list?! seraphim, lucifer's level, is the highest, and he is the highest seraphim. sorry, he *was* the highest seraphim. seraphim's usually have 6, he had 12! i think he still has 12.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 2, 2010)

Personally I wonder if 'Sam' might be the Alpha of some creature that hasn't been shown yet. I'm not convinced that he is without soul, since I think that would be something Castiel would detect immediately. Whatever he is, he looks like Sam right down to the soul. An alpha doppelganger maybe?


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 2, 2010)

What we know :

- Sam was unaffected by the curse of truth
- Says he's not feeling emotions properly (if at all)
- Veritas said he wasn't human
- Castiel says "Sam" has no soul


Either god messed up bringing sam back or he simply "created" a new Sam to send back while the real one is still in the pit with luci.

A simple malfunctioning copy to appease god's guilt over what happened to the brothers. That'd be my current theory anyway.

Or sam's a killer robot from the future


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> What we know :
> 
> - Sam was unaffected by the curse of truth
> - Says he's not feeling emotions properly (if at all)
> ...



oh wow. that is likely not gonna happen.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> *Sam is the first EVER in the series to be a living human without a soul.*



As far as I'm aware, Bobby lived without a soul for like a year.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2010)

Kagutsuchi said:


> As far as I'm aware, Bobby lived without a soul for like a year.



god don't be this stupid again.

bobby still had his soul, it was on lease, pay to the order of vicious mauling by hell hounds.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I agree completely with your crossroads analysis.  It's what I was trying to point out.  We have never seen a souless person before.



There are a lot of things we've never seen before.  Hell until this last episode no one ever mentioned a Lamia existing.  Does that mean that it doesn't exist or that its rare?

Now that we've seen one its possible that others exist.



Irishwonder said:


> Ok, I'll consent that it's never been *directly* stated that a person can't live without a soul.  However it *has* been heavily implied with all that I've stated before and frankly it should be obvious to everyone who pays close attention.



I haven't really seen it implied but ok.  I would think Sam walking around without a soul would flat out _prove_ the exact opposite.



Irishwonder said:


> And you should absolutely to take what Veritas said to heart.  The writers aren't putting her there to make shit up.  She stated what she did, as a way to verify that this is something even a "god" hasn't seen before or even knew as being possible.
> 
> And I know you're not asking me to speculate on things outside the series.  I specifically wrote series, because that's the only information we've been given.  So until it's brought into the series that there have been a dozen humans without souls walking around, I'm going to believe that Sam is the first.



Remember the episode hammer of the gods?  The "gods" seemed very confident they could win a war on both Michael and Lucifer at the same time while taking on all of Heaven and Hell that would be fighting with them.  Then Lucifer showed up handicapped and effortlessly killed them all.

So just because she is a "god" doesn't mean her words are absolute fact.



Irishwonder said:


> It's not complicated, but I don't understand how you can't make the difference between body and soul?
> 
> The devil has no reason to attack Sam's body.  He has every reason though to attack the soul.  Why do you think an attack on the soul has to hurt the body?  That makes no sense.



What do you mean can't make the difference?  I've stated the difference SEVERAL times.  The soul is more durable than the body based on everything that we know about it.  Let me sum it up _again_:



The soul lasts forever, the body lasts only a short time.
The body we _know_ can be destroyed, nothing has ever been stated to be able to destroy a soul.
The soul can and routinely does survive the destruction of the body.
 
Can you point to anything that indicates the body as being more durable?  Or even _as_ durable?



Irishwonder said:


> Ok, like I said I didn't remember the Lucifier/Sam killing scene very well.  I thought that it was an internal mind journey thing, where Lucifier killed people over and over again that Sam cared about.  I've only seen the finale once .



That's fine.  I would just think that if he was going to go with people Sam loved he would have started with Dean, Bobby and Cas.



Irishwonder said:


> Well you are going to have to make due.  It was an arbitrary decision on your part to say that his mind was wiped.  Just as it was arbitrary decision on my part to say that Sam taking full control from Lucifier destroyed his soul.



No, you seem to not be understanding me.  I'm saying it wouldn't be arbitrary for the _person_ who took Sam's soul to wipe his memory.  It would be a logical action for that _person_ to make.

We _know_ people can sell their souls and we can safely assume Sam doesn't know who has it since they're having to call in Cas in the next episode.  Those two things seem to indicate that his memory was wiped after his soul was taken.

His soul being destroyed on the other hand you just pulled out of the air.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

did you also know that even though lucifer is evil, michael still has to know his place to lucifer!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> did you also know that even though lucifer is evil, michael still has to know his place to lucifer!!



What do you mean?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> There are a lot of things we've never seen before.  Hell until this last episode no one ever mentioned a Lamia existing.  Does that mean that it doesn't exist or that its rare?
> 
> Now that we've seen one its possible that others exist



You're not making yourself very clear.  You first say "just cause we haven't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist," then you say "now that we've seen it others can exist."  So...which is it?

I go by what I see and hear on the screen.  Until it's introduced in Supernatural-verse it doesn't exist until stated otherwise, I'm not going to just assume it exists.



> I haven't really seen it implied but ok.  I would think Sam walking around without a soul would flat out _prove_ the exact opposite.



Ok, here is how I look at it.  Say Sam came back with no organs inside his body.  Humans can not live without internal organs.  Yet, Sam does.  You're not going to tell me that now you believe humans can live without internal organs do you?  That is how rare this scenario is.  It shouldn't be possible.



> Remember the episode hammer of the gods?  The "gods" seemed very confident they could win a war on both Michael and Lucifer at the same time while taking on all of Heaven and Hell that would be fighting with them.  Then Lucifer showed up handicapped and effortlessly killed them all.
> 
> So just because she is a "god" doesn't mean her words are absolute fact.



Veritas was used as a plot device, there's really no way around that.  The writers put her in the story to confirm that such a thing isn't possible and that even this all powerful "god" couldn't comprehend it.  If you want to believe otherwise then we just disagree.



> What do you mean can't make the difference?  I've stated the difference SEVERAL times.  The soul is more durable than the body based on everything that we know about it.  Let me sum it up _again_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are mistaking what I am saying and what you are arguing.  You are debating the durability of the soul, something that I keep saying can't be measured.  I'm stating that it was Sam's soul that was under attack and not his body.  Therefore the body has no real claim in this debate, since Sam's was specifically designed to host Lucifier, his soul however was not.



> No, you seem to not be understanding me.  I'm saying it wouldn't be arbitrary for the _person_ who took Sam's soul to wipe his memory.  It would be a logical action for that _person_ to make.
> 
> We _know_ people can sell their souls and we can safely assume Sam doesn't know who has it since they're having to call in Cas in the next episode.  Those two things seem to indicate that his memory was wiped after his soul was taken.
> 
> His soul being destroyed on the other hand you just pulled out of the air.



 Wait, so me theorizing that hosting Lucifier destroyed his soul is an asspull, but you saying that Sam sold his soul and then can't remember because either a demon or an angel erased his memory isn't an equal asspull?  

To my knowledge we've never seen any demon with the ability to erase memories.  Angels are the only ones we've seen with that power, and we've only been introduced to one who's in the soul stealing business.  Your theory is just as much of a stretch as mine 



tsunadefan said:


> did you also know that even though lucifer is evil, michael still has to know his place to lucifer!!



Because of his rank?  How would that even work?  

Michael: Lucifier! I'm here to kill you.....unless you order me not to


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What do you mean?



i meant that, the christian views on the supernatural is that lucifer is still of higher rank so he cannot just say or just fight him anyhow or any where.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> You're not making yourself very clear.  You first say "just cause we haven't seen something doesn't mean it doesn't exist," then you say "now that we've seen it others can exist."  So...which is it?
> 
> I go by what I see and hear on the screen.  Until it's introduced in Supernatural-verse it doesn't exist until stated otherwise, I'm not going to just assume it exists.



I don't see how those two statements are opposed to each other AT ALL.  Just because we haven't seen OTHER people walking around without souls doesn't mean they aren't out there.  If anything the fact that we've seen Sam walking about without a soul would indicate that there could be others.

What about that is so unclear?



Irishwonder said:


> Ok, here is how I look at it.  Say Sam came back with no organs inside his body.  Humans can not live without internal organs.  Yet, Sam does.  You're not going to tell me that now you believe humans can live without internal organs do you?  That is how rare this scenario is.  It shouldn't be possible.



LOL so a kidney is the same as a soul?  How the hell do you figure that?

And again Sam doesn't have his soul and he's walking around.  That would indicate that his body CAN live without the soul.

Or are you saying that everything that we've seen up until now is some kind of illusion?



Irishwonder said:


> Veritas was used as a plot device, there's really no way around that.  The writers put her in the story to confirm that such a thing isn't possible and that even this all powerful "god" couldn't comprehend it.  If you want to believe otherwise then we just disagree.



So now you know what the writers intended?  How do you know they didn't intend that to simply show how rare it is?

She was just shocked at seeing something like that, she had never seen it before.  Similar to how Pestilence was shocked and fascinated by seeing "an occupied vessel, powerless" when he saw Cas.



Irishwonder said:


> You are mistaking what I am saying and what you are arguing.  You are debating the durability of the soul, something that I keep saying can't be measured.  I'm stating that it was Sam's soul that was under attack and not his body.  Therefore the body has no real claim in this debate, since *Sam's was specifically designed to host Lucifier, his soul however was not*.



Really?  And you got that from WHERE???  You keep making all these claims about things that were NEVER stated.

We've never been given ANY indication that being possessed actually damages the soul.  As I've said many times and you seem to be ignoring is that to our knowledge NOTHING can damage a soul.  We've never seen it done.

So any statements you have about "damaging Sam's soul" have no basis.



Irishwonder said:


> Wait, so me theorizing that hosting Lucifier destroyed his soul is an asspull, but you saying that Sam sold his soul and then can't remember because either a demon or an angel erased his memory isn't an equal asspull?
> 
> To my knowledge we've never seen any demon with the ability to erase memories.  Angels are the only ones we've seen with that power, and we've only been introduced to one who's in the soul stealing business.  Your theory is just as much of a stretch as mine



Seen with what power?  Erasing memories?  What do you mean?  Azazel erased Dean's memories when he brought him back to life in exchange for John's soul.

What is the difference between that and this?



tsunadefan said:


> i meant that, the christian views on the supernatural is that lucifer is still of higher rank so he cannot just say or just fight him anyhow or any where.



Lucifer is higher rank?  When was that ever said?  Everyone seemed 100% certain that Michael would come out on top in the fight.  Even if he wasn't in his true vessel.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> LOL so a kidney is the same as a soul?  How the hell do you figure that?
> 
> And again Sam doesn't have his soul and he's walking around.  That would indicate that his body CAN live without the soul.
> 
> Or are you saying that everything that we've seen up until now is some kind of illusion?



I think it's pretty clear you are purposefully trying to twist my words into something they are not.  Never said anything close to illusion.  Infact if you can't understand my last example, there is no hope of you comprehending what I'm trying to say, though something tells me you do and are just too stubborn to admit it.



> *So now you know what the writers intended?*  How do you know they didn't intend that to simply show how rare it is?
> 
> *She was just shocked at seeing something like that, she had never seen it before.*  Similar to how Pestilence was shocked and fascinated by seeing "an occupied vessel, powerless" when he saw Cas.



LOL.  Oh the hypocrisy :rofl

Clearly you know what the writers intended more so than I do.



> Really?  And you got that from WHERE???  You keep making all these claims about things that were NEVER stated.
> 
> We've never been given ANY indication that being possessed actually damages the soul.  As I've said many times and you seem to be ignoring is that to our knowledge NOTHING can damage a soul.  We've never seen it done.
> 
> So any statements you have about "damaging Sam's soul" have no basis.



Are you serious!?  This is the theory!  Of course I don't have proof yet.  Do you have proof that a demon or angel took Sam's memory?  This is INSANE!!



> Seen with what power?  Erasing memories?  What do you mean?  Azazel erased Dean's memories when he brought him back to life in exchange for John's soul.
> 
> What is the difference between that and this?



The difference is that Dean was having an out of body experience.  Which is why he only remembers things up to the car crash.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I think it's pretty clear you are purposefully trying to twist my words into something they are not.  Never said anything close to illusion.  Infact if you can't understand my last example, there is no hope of you comprehending what I'm trying to say, though something tells me you do and are just too stubborn to admit it.



Your examples make no sense.  You can't compare internal organs to a soul.  Internal organs are easily damaged and only last a short period of time.  A soul is eternal and as far as we know indestructible.

You can't even remotely compare the two.



Irishwonder said:


> LOL.  Oh the hypocrisy :rofl
> 
> Clearly you know what the writers intended more so than I do.



Hypocrisy?  Where?  You're telling me she was shocked and said it was impossible because she had seen it before?

I never made any claims about what the writers thought or intended (as you did) I simply made an observation based on her reaction.  There is no hypocrisy there.



Irishwonder said:


> Are you serious!?  This is the theory!  Of course I don't have proof yet.  Do you have proof that a demon or angel took Sam's memory?  This is INSANE!!



Yes it is a theory.  But you know that most theories are based on at least a small amount of proof don't you?

The fact that Sam doesn't seem to know whats wrong with him would indicate his memory was lost either in the process or on purpose.  That is the small amount of proof my theory is based on.  Where is your proof?



Irishwonder said:


> The difference is that Dean was having an out of body experience.  Which is why he only remembers things up to the car crash.



Lol so demons can only erase your memories if you're having an out of body experience but at no other time?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Your examples make no sense.  You can't compare internal organs to a soul.  Internal organs are easily damaged and only last a short period of time.  A soul is eternal and as far as we know indestructible.
> You can't even remotely compare the two.



The point I'm trying to make is that ordinarily, if you remove either, you'd be dead.

I'm stating this, because of the cross roads demons.  If humans could live without a soul, then why don't demons just take the soul at the time of the deal and have them live souless for X amount of years?  It's because a person can't live without a soul.  



> Hypocrisy?  Where?  You're telling me she was shocked and said it was impossible because she had seen it before?
> 
> I never made any claims about what the writers thought or intended (as you did) I simply made an observation based on her reaction.  There is no hypocrisy there.



It was hypocrisy stating that you knew the reasons the character was there right after stating that I had no way of knowing the same exact thing, whatever, it's not about the show and I don't feel like talking about this point any further.



> Yes it is a theory.  But you know that most theories are based on at least a small amount of proof don't you?
> 
> The fact that Sam doesn't seem to know whats wrong with him would indicate his memory was lost either in the process or on purpose.  That is the small amount of proof my theory is based on.  Where is your proof?



I have already given the reasons for my theory.

Sam doesn't know why his soul is missing, thus leading me to believe it's not something he did, but something that was done to him.


Sam said his experience in hell didn't bother him, which means whatever happened, happened before he went into the pit.  The last thing he did was overcome Lucifier before falling into the pit.


Lucifier's previous host's body showed how toxic his presence was on the body, so I'm surmising that a similar process could happen to the soul.



> Lol so demons can only erase your memories if you're having an out of body experience but at no other time?



That's what's been shown on the series.  And as I've stated unless I'm shown otherwise that's what I have to go with.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that ordinarily, if you remove either, you'd be dead.



Says who?  When was it ever said losing your soul causes you to drop dead?

If that's all that is required to kill you then why waste the hell hounds to chase someone down when they'll likely be trying to protect themselves?  Why not just remove the soul and have them drop dead?



Irishwonder said:


> I'm stating this, because of the cross roads demons.  If humans could live without a soul, then why don't demons just take the soul at the time of the deal and have them live souless for X amount of years?  It's because a person can't live without a soul.



Why don't they take the soul at the time of the deal?  It's part of what makes the deal so tempting.  Remember the sales pitch "I won't ask anything of you for ten whole years".



Irishwonder said:


> It was hypocrisy *stating that you knew the reasons the character was there* right after stating that I had no way of knowing the same exact thing, whatever, it's not about the show and I don't feel like talking about this point any further.



I did?  Where?

All I did was make an observation based off her reaction.  I NEVER said anything about the writers intentions or reasoning for putting her in the story or her lines.

Here are my exact words:



> She was just shocked at seeing something like that, she had never seen  it before.  Similar to how Pestilence was shocked and fascinated by  seeing "an occupied vessel, powerless" when he saw Cas.


Never did I mention anything about the writers.



Irishwonder said:


> I have already given the reasons for my theory.
> 
> Sam doesn't know why his soul is missing, thus leading me to believe it's not something he did, but something that was done to him.



Ok, that doesn't offer any reasoning whatsoever for it having been destroyed.



Irishwonder said:


> Sam said his experience in hell didn't bother him, which means whatever happened, happened before he went into the pit.  The last thing he did was overcome Lucifier before falling into the pit.



It doesn't bother him probably because he doesn't have a soul.  He doesn't seem to have ANY emotions at all with his soul gone.  You need emotions for something to bother you.



Irishwonder said:


> Lucifier's previous host's body showed how toxic his presence was on the body, so I'm surmising that a similar process could happen to the soul.



Two things.

First that body wasn't built for him which makes any comparison between him and Sam meaningless.  Sam was meant to be able to hold Lucifers full power indefinitely.

Second as I have stated over and over the soul routinely survives the destruction of the body.  Ash's body was burned to a crisp by demons yet his soul was perfectly fine.

So the fact that his body (you know the thing that Lucifer was making use of) was damaged indicates nothing about his soul.



Irishwonder said:


> That's what's been shown on the series.  And as I've stated unless I'm shown otherwise that's what I have to go with.



We don't have any reason to believe its limited to just that.  There hasn't been any reason for others to erase memories.

In Crowleys words "You make a wish, I can give you _anything_ you want mate.  Up to and including Death's coordinates.".

You're telling me he can give you ANYTHING you want, including the location of one of the two most powerful beings in existence but he can't wipe a single humans memory?


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

no, tsukuyomi, i am talking about the christian views on the supernatural. not the shows.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> no, tsukuyomi, i am talking about the christian views on the supernatural. not the shows.



Even then didn't Michael cast Lucifer down into hell and isn't he fated to vanquish him in the final battle?

I've never heard anything in biblical lore that puts any angel above Michael, let alone Lucifer.  Where did you see that?


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Even then didn't Michael cast Lucifer down into hell and isn't he fated to vanquish him in the final battle?
> 
> I've never heard anything in biblical lore that puts any angel above Michael, let alone Lucifer.  Where did you see that?



in an encyclopedia i think. cant remember well. and no, i think michael cast lucy(lol) on earth and that jesus was gonna fight lucy(lol). not so sure. gonna look it up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> in an encyclopedia i think. cant remember well. and no, i think michael cast lucy(lol) on earth and that jesus was gonna fight lucy(lol). not so sure. gonna look it up.



The only thing I've heard Lucifer being placed highest on was his beauty.  He was supposed to be the most beautiful of God's angels.  That was one of the big reasons for his being prideful.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Says who?  When was it ever said losing your soul causes you to drop dead?
> 
> If that's all that is required to kill you then why waste the hell hounds to chase someone down when they'll likely be trying to protect themselves?  *Why not just remove the soul and have them drop dead?
> 
> Why don't they take the soul at the time of the deal?  It's part of what makes the deal so tempting.  Remember the sales pitch "I won't ask anything of you for ten whole years".*



A demon can not just take a soul.  It must be given willingly.  This is a huge part of the lore of selling your soul to the devil.

Think logically for second.  If a person could part with their soul on the spot when making a deal and still survive, then why wouldn't the demons do that?  This way no one can get out of the contract.  It is seriously so painfully obvious that without a soul, no human can live.  And I swear to god if you bring up Sam again as proof against this I'm going to slap you 




> Ok, that doesn't offer any reasoning whatsoever for it having been destroyed.
> 
> It doesn't bother him probably because he doesn't have a soul.  He doesn't seem to have ANY emotions at all with his soul gone.  You need emotions for something to bother you.
> 
> ...



All of this is just B.S. to make me jump through hoops again and again and again.  You want my answers.  Read the last 6 posts.



> We don't have any reason to believe its limited to just that.  There hasn't been any reason for others to erase memories.
> 
> In Crowleys words "You make a wish, I can give you _anything_ you want mate.  Up to and including Death's coordinates.".
> 
> You're telling me he can give you ANYTHING you want, including the location of one of the two most powerful beings in existence but he can't wipe a single humans memory?



Its funny to me how you are so willing to believe of the possiblities of powers from a demon like Crowley, but when it comes to Lucifier's presence destroying the soul of his vessel, you're all "No no no that could never happen." "We haven't seen that before."  

Sorry bud, but we have yet to see a demon wipe memories either 

We'll just have to wait and see this week or hopefully next to see who's closer.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2010)

If Sam didn't have a soul wouldn't Castiel be able to tell?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 3, 2010)

From last week's preview he later determines that to be the cause of why Sam is acting so wierd.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The only thing I've heard Lucifer being placed highest on was his beauty.  He was supposed to be the most beautiful of God's angels.  That was one of the big reasons for his being prideful.



i am not sure if lucifer was only praised for that but he was the highest ranking over all. by the way, if you have a bible, read jude(in new testament) verses 8-10.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 4, 2010)

ahhh ı really dont want to see Sam like this anymore,ı miss their old relationship:
kind hearted little borther Sam and stronglooking badass big brother Dean
looks like they tried to change it but ı dont like it this way


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 4, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> A demon can not just take a soul.  It must  be given willingly.  This is a huge part of the lore of selling your  soul to the devil.
> 
> Think logically for second.  If a person could part with their soul on  the spot when making a deal and still survive, then why wouldn't the  demons do that?  This way no one can get out of the contract.  It is  seriously so painfully obvious that without a soul, no human can live.  *And I swear to god if you bring up Sam again as proof against this I'm going to slap you *


Sam is proof.  Now what are you going to do?  Oh right, nothing.

Just because you want to ignore the most direct piece of proof we could ask for doesn't mean it isn't proof.

We've been STARING at someone for the last few episodes living without a  soul.  So if anything is "painfully obvious" its that it CAN happen.



Irishwonder said:


> All of this is just B.S. to make me jump through hoops again and again  and again.  You want my answers.  Read the last 6 posts.



Translation: "I have no counter arguments or proof of any kind so I'm going to wuss out and ignore you".



Irishwonder said:


> Its funny to me how you are so willing to believe of the possiblities of  powers from a demon like Crowley, but when it comes to Lucifier's  presence destroying the soul of his vessel, you're all "No no no that  could never happen." "We haven't seen that before."



Um we've SEEN demons do things they couldn't normally do for people's  souls and we have Crowley's DIRECT statement that he could give Bobby  "anything" for his soul.

That is pretty conclusive proof that a demon could.  What about that is so difficult for you to grasp?

Show me a statement from Lucifer (or ANYONE for that matter) that his "presence" destroys a soul.



Irishwonder said:


> *Sorry bud, but we have yet to see a demon wipe memories either*
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see this week or hopefully next to see who's closer.



LOL wow what a short memory you have.  We just discussed Azazel wiping Dean's memory.



tsunadefan said:


> i am not sure if lucifer was only praised for that but he was the highest ranking over all.



In all biblical lore I've ever read or heard Michael is always chief amongst gods angels.  Even his name means "he who is like God".  That to me seems higher than "light bringer".



tsunadefan said:


> by the way, if you have a bible, read jude(in new testament) verses 8-10.



No.  If you want to bring something up in the discussion don't ask me to get it for you.  Go get it and copy and past it here.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 4, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> ahhh ı really dont want to see Sam like this anymore,ı miss their old relationship:
> kind hearted little borther Sam and stronglooking badass big brother Dean
> looks like they tried to change it but ı dont like it this way



Yeah I don't either.  I know that even Ackles said that he didn't really like that direction of his character in the beginning of this season.





> *Ackles:* Yeah, there's a big kind of a shift in Dean's character – actually, much to my chagrin. *I was not happy with it.* Dean was really kind of being written soft. We spent five years with this guy being a tough, shoot first, ask questions later kind of guy. And now all of a sudden he's lived one year in more of a domesticated life and he's gone soft on us. I was upset. As a fan of the show myself, that kind of made me upset. But I did my best to kind of curve that in the acting. It read pretty soft on the page, but I think I toughened it up a little bit. [Laughs] I'm like, "Look, if I've got anything to do with it, I'm gonna beat this guy up a little bit."



I'm sure their chemistry will get back to normal soon though, at least I hope so...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 5, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> i am not sure if lucifer was only praised for that but he was the highest ranking over all. by the way, if you have a bible, read jude(in new testament) verses 8-10.


Michael was the highest ranked angel.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah Michael is *the* highest angel in pretty much every interpretation of Judeo-Christian religion.  There are actually a few branches of christianity that think Michael was Jesus' angelic name, which I think adds a bit more to the character (in the show) when you think about it.

We never know Lucifer's name or status pre-fall.  Satan, Devil and Lucifer are all _descriptions_ of him, not names.  We know absolutely nothing about him in most religions, for all we know he was Michael's equal or he could have been a weakling angel.  Pretty much everything everyone knows about the devil all comes from Milton.

edit: also in the _Bible_ Bible, the only angels _with names_ are Gabriel and Michael.  And Gabriel was pretty much just God's message boy.  Aside from that we get some pretty detailed information on their ranks and how they're divided up by power and importance.

in terms of demons, we know jack squat.  They are NOTHING like the show, they are all just rank and file angels who wanted to fuck human women and went along with Satan.  Hell I really don't think most of them even obeyed Satan, they just meandered around and did whatever.  Hell one had the power to accurately predict the future, and she did was help these fuckers scam money.

only name we ever hear with LEGION, but that was a description of legion of demons possessing one man.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 5, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Michael was the highest ranked angel.



are you sure about that? i dont think so.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> are you sure about that? i dont think so.



That's one of like 4 things practically every christian religion agrees one.

Hell if you want to talk literally he is referred to as *THE* Archangel.  As in archangel singular.  So yeah, that's means he's the big kahuna.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> That's one of like 4 things practically every christian religion agrees one.
> 
> Hell if you want to talk literally he is referred to as *THE* Archangel.  As in archangel singular.  So yeah, that's means he's the big kahuna.



well, maybe your right. but there is still one thing that bothers me. the scripture that i mentioned before. jude verses 8-10.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2010)

Doesn't Matatron>Michael?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 5, 2010)

Who the fuck is that, a Decepticon?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> well, maybe your right. but there is still one thing that bothers me. the scripture that i mentioned before. jude verses 8-10.


I checked.  I don't get what you're saying, Michael simply told Satan to stop his bullshit and let him go because God didn't say it was Satan's time to die yet.  Rest is some stuff about how men can be animalistic sinners.


~Avant~ said:


> Doesn't Matatron>Michael?



Metatron is pretty much a Judaism only angel, Supernatural is Christian/Islam mostly.

But yes, in terms of administration, Metatron would be "above" Michael, though Michael is hands down the most powerful.

If Metatron existed in Supernatural, I would imagine his role would be similar to Zachariah's.


You can go on forever thinking over the "Expanded Universe", if you will, of Theology.  I'm merely going over what's in the Bible.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 5, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> well, maybe your right. but there is still one thing that bothers me. the scripture that i mentioned before. jude verses 8-10.


What's Jude 8-10 supposed t show?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 5, 2010)

@ Cas: your sig made me want to look up my favorite moments of Cas. The one when he's drunk still cracks me the hell up. Or when Dean's joking about talking on cellphone to him and starts laughing, Cas in a very panicked voice says "Dean this isn't funny, the voice send I'm almost out of minutes"

lmfao


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 5, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> well, maybe your right. but there is still one thing that bothers me. the scripture that i mentioned before. jude verses 8-10.



Post the scripture you're talking about and elaborate as to why you think it puts Lucifer above Michael despite all the other stuff that says the exact opposite.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope I don't miss tonight's because I am reading :S 

And Lucifer's not above Michael, at best he's equal.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2010)

episode should be good today we get to find out a little about what is wrong with sam.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

only time I've EVER seen Lucifer as being Michael's superior was in Mike Carey's comic


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> only time I've EVER seen Lucifer as being Michael's superior was in Mike Carey's comic



Even then he wasn't superior to Michael.  In the Lucifer comics Michael and Lucifer are equal with all other beings in God's creation being under them.  

The only one superior to either of them is God.

The only reason Lucifer appeared more powerful is he actually displayed his powers much more than Michael did.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Lucifer still won the fight near the end of the series, and God clearly liked Lucifer more.

But yeah, the whole "Lucifer and Michael are equal brothers" is probably the strongest lucifer I've seen in any interpretation


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Lucifer still won the fight near the end of the series, and God clearly liked Lucifer more.



It's been a while since I've read the end of the series but as I remember it they always said each had what the other lacked but they were equals.  

Michael could create from nothingness or return things to nothingness, Lucifer could create anything from existing matter.  They were each essentially two halves of God's power to create universes.



Castiel said:


> But yeah, the whole "Lucifer and Michael are equal brothers" is probably the strongest lucifer I've seen in any interpretation



In terms of power and his standing with Michael I'd agree, that's the strongest I've ever seen him.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Post the scripture you're talking about and elaborate as to why you think it puts Lucifer above Michael despite all the other stuff that says the exact opposite.


Basically Satan wanted to dig up Moses' corpse to fuck with God, Michael told him to not do that.  But then left because he said God would deal with him later.

I'm guessing he's interpreting that as Michael being afraid of fighting Satan.



Tsukiyomi said:


> It's been a while since I've read the end of the series but as I remember it they always said each had what the other lacked but they were equals.
> 
> Michael could create from nothingness or return things to nothingness, Lucifer could create anything from existing matter.  They were each essentially two halves of God's power to create universes.


This is correct, but at the end of the series, Michael and Lucifer get tricked into fighting (one gets a berserk spell cast on him, I forget which), and they both go all out fight to the death.  Lucifer won barely, but he did win.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 5, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Basically Satan wanted to dig up Moses' corpse to fuck with God, Michael told him to not do that.  But then left because he said God would deal with him later.
> 
> I'm guessing he's interpreting that as Michael being afraid of fighting Satan.



Yeah that's not really a "Lucifer is greater than Michael" moment.  If he had tried and failed to stop Lucifer that would be something.



Castiel said:


> This is correct, but at the end of the series, Michael and Lucifer get tricked into fighting (one gets a berserk spell cast on him, I forget which), and they both go all out fight to the death.  Lucifer won barely, but he did win.



As I recall wasn't he fighting against his will?  That would indicate he wasn't going all out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2010)

crawley got a promotion


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2010)

I think Crowley's deal with their grandfather has something to do with their mother's soul somehow, like maybe he got it or something.

Or perhaps there's something in Purgatory for Samuel too that he's not talking about, though I couldn't tell what he might want there. 



~Gesy~ said:


> crawley got a promotion


That became clear a while back...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think Crowley's deal with their grandfather has something to do with their mother's soul somehow, like maybe he got it or something.
> 
> Or perhaps there's something in Purgatory for Samuel too that he's not talking about, though I couldn't tell what he might want there.
> 
> ...



really when?


----------



## ez (Nov 5, 2010)

welp

that was an underwhelming big reveal 

still waiting for    cas to show us what's happening in heaven. all sides seem to be warring. chaos ftw!


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, that was a really good episode!  Definately didn't expect Crowley to have the power to be able to pull Sam from Hell, looks like he (unlike Castiel) got an upgrade.  I kind of hope he's leading the brothers on and doesn't in fact hold Sam's soul, but for now it looks like he's the big bad this season.

I feel so bad for Cas!  Hopefully we'll get an angel-centric episode where Dean and Sam can return the favor and help with the civil war.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Nov 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think Crowley's deal with their grandfather has something to do with their mother's soul somehow, like maybe he got it or something.
> 
> Or perhaps there's something in Purgatory for Samuel too that he's not talking about, though I couldn't tell what he might want there.
> 
> ...



I was thinking same thing. Sam & Dean's mother might be suck in Purgatory. Or maybe Samuel's wife is in purgatory. Suck how Crowley has Sam's soul. Too bad they didn't kill him when they had the chance.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 5, 2010)

What do you guys think they mean by Purgatory's location?  Do they mean like the Devil's gate that somewhere on earth theres a physical doorway to get there?  

Interesting that we haven't seen a doorway/gate that leads to heaven 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think Crowley's deal with their grandfather has something to do with their mother's soul somehow, like maybe he got it or something.
> 
> Or perhaps there's something in Purgatory for Samuel too that he's not talking about, though I couldn't tell what he might want there.



Interesting point.  Technically since their mom was a ghost, I suppose that that could fall under the category of "monster."  Though weren't demons themselves described as super charged ghosts as well this season?


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 6, 2010)

wondering why sam wants in on purgatory too?? and i was in an emotional rollercoaster tonight. the characters have really changed in some aspects tonight. i was more upset with dean's change. season 5 left me with something. it told me that family to them is something great. now it just seems all awry. sam held up his gun to samuel... nice how dean stopped him. but i am still angry with dean because in the preview, dean says again that sam is not his brother, even though he is! it is annoying and disappointing. i mean, seriously!? just because sam doesnt have a soul he is still not his brother. i have never seen the winchesters like this before. it is really sad. i just hope everything gets better in time.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2010)

next episode called "All Dogs Go To Heaven"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2010)

I think all of the episodes this season are named for movies, movie references or TV shows.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2010)

All episodes of Supernatural ever are references or some kind


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 6, 2010)

Castiel said:


> All episodes of Supernatural ever are references or some kind



... what? references to what?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2010)

Most of the old ones are song references. Mostly rock songs I think...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2010)

here just read this


----------



## Sin (Nov 6, 2010)

I have to say, I had my doubts about Season 6, but it's been pretty solid so far.

The actors are doing a great job purposely acting different from their regular roles.


----------



## hehey (Nov 6, 2010)

Lying ass Crowley, i bet he dont know shit bout what went down with Sam's soul.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 6, 2010)

You never know, Crowley might actually be behind pulling Sam out. He might not be lying. I doubt he got a power upgrade, but he has the whole of Hell at his disposal. Thats a lot of resources, and maybe thats how he pulled all of this shit off. The only problem with this is that he did it too quickly after Lucifer was sealed


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 6, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new poster for the series?


The snake represents Lucifer, that's clear. Also notice the aura behind Dean's head. Interesting.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 6, 2010)

wow sammy is such an adult now. Excuse me while I go over there to do stuff


----------



## Spica (Nov 6, 2010)

Dean is Jesus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Have you guys seen the new poster for the series?
> 
> 
> The snake represents Lucifer, that's clear. Also notice the aura behind Dean's head. Interesting.



sam looks so creepy


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome episode.  I'm surprised Crowley was willing to risk pulling something out of the box when it was distinctly possible he could end up damaging it enough for Michael and Lucifer to team up and break out.

I wonder if they're going to try to kill Crowley at some point.  He's been a thorn in their side for quite a while.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 6, 2010)

dean=micheal. sam=lucifer.


----------



## Nae'blis (Nov 6, 2010)

"are you trying to tell me you're a bigger knob then you've been letting on?"


----------



## Orxon (Nov 6, 2010)

I still don't like how this has developed into Sam=Satan/Evil and Dean=...is that a halo? Excuse me while I die laughing 

I really don't like this season. Dean is more of a twat than ever and as usual, Castiel is the only interesting character. I hate to say it since I've been a fan for so long, but this should have been cancelled after Season 5.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 6, 2010)

No wonder Christian survived whatever was killing mother Winchester's friends and family. You'd think a hunter like himself would have that tattoo Dean and Sam have to prevent possessions. Amateur. 

So Samuel was never in heaven. Unless the king of hell went up there and dragged him out. Which I find hard to be believe. I mean Cass would have been aware of something like that happening. At least I think he would.

I like the idea of Crowley being behind the alpha collection. Always wanted to see demons cross paths with other creatures. The hunts will be a lot more interesting when Christian returns. Since they're aware he's possessed. He won't hold back his demon powers. Let's see how they handle werewolves and other creatures of the night. 

Wonder if and how this ties in with the heaven's weapons storyline. Maybe the news of Crowley will halt the civil war. The King of Hell walking the earth seems like a pretty big deal.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 7, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> No wonder Christian survived whatever was killing mother Winchester's friends and family. You'd think a hunter like himself would have that tattoo Dean and Sam have to prevent possessions. Amateur.
> 
> *So Samuel was never in heaven. Unless the king of hell went up there and dragged him out. Which I find hard to be believe.* I mean Cass would have been aware of something like that happening. At least I think he would.
> 
> ...



Personally, I agree with Hehey in that Crowley is bluffing in regards to Sam's soul.  I don't think he has the juice to drag anybody out of anywhere, but only claimed as such for 2 possible reasons.

It reinforces his position among the other demons to have them think he is capable of that.

It forces the Winchesters to work for him.

I think that Raphael is probably the one who dragged Sam out.  Why?  Because Castiel said that Raphael wanted the Lucifier vs. Michael battle to play out.  Only it didn't work out like he planned and Lucifier didn't come out in Sam's body.  That's where I'm guessing the heaven's weapons storyline probably comes in, with Raphael looking for a way to drag both of his brothers out of the box.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 7, 2010)

Orxon said:


> Dean is more of a twat than ever and as usual


You obviously like sucking dick.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm gonna stick with the "crowley's bluffing" team.

Not sure about Raphael tho, if he had been roaming around at the time of the battle surely he would have interfered to stop them from falling into the hole.

I'm still hoping God's the man behind the curtain simply because I wanna see Chuck again on the show.

Dumb move on the brothers' part, they should have just shot samuel and left. After all the shit with bobby and the apocalypse they should know by now that crowley's always full of shit.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 7, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Yeah I'm gonna stick with the "crowley's bluffing" team.
> 
> Not sure about Raphael tho, if he had been roaming around at the time of the battle surely he would have interfered to stop them from falling into the hole.
> 
> ...



maybe crowley's bluffing, don't know. we'll find out sometime though. yeah! i want chuck to come back too!! although, i am not understanding why they should shot samuel? oh, crowley was on my good side too last season! like a good demon on the brothers side. should have learnt my lesson with ruby's betrayal. yeah, crowley now is full of shit!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Have you guys seen the new poster for the series?
> 
> 
> The snake represents Lucifer, that's clear. Also notice the aura behind Dean's head. Interesting.



It's not a Faulkner novel...we're interpreting posters now? 

Not only is there no basis for what you're saying, but you're using a promo to show it. Should I dredge up some other CW Promos? I could find some that don't even make sense in the context of the show I'm sure...

Not to mention that if I wanted to really read into that poster, I could surmise that the snake could mean Crowley, since Crowley is based off the Prachett and Gaiman character by the same name--who was the snake in the garden of Eden...

...or I could just guess that the snake, like it does in most shows, literature and paintings is being used as a representation of evil or temptation...


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 7, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not a Faulkner novel...we're interpreting posters now?
> 
> Not only is there no basis for what you're saying, but you're using a promo to show it. Should I dredge up some other CW Promos? I could find some that don't even make sense in the context of the show I'm sure...
> 
> ...



... why?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Also notice the aura behind Dean's head. Interesting.



That's a halo.  Halos were represented that way before someone came up with the idea of using the light donut that hovers over the head.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 7, 2010)

dean looks kinda nice with a halo. you know, i just found out that jensen is a piscenian horse and that jared is a cancer dog! no wonder why they are great friends!!


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Crowley teamed up with an Angel to pull off Sam's cage extraction. While being the new king of hell is advantageous, I still think he's in cahoots with some winged dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

I was having fun with this bonus season up until this last episode. It kinda fucked up the show's canon too much for my tastes. 

I guess I'll hold on and try to enjoy the ride, but gimme a break. Crowley can break people out of Lucifer's cage now?  I don't care if he's the King of Hell or the Queen of Starcraft II, shit ain't happenin'.

Also idiotic is the whole capture of the alpha vamp. I mean, the alpha shapeshifter was so fucking uber it made some demons look like pussies. Vamps are already pretty powerful and yet they just stroll in and take this guy like he's a bitch.

This season is deteriorating into the shitfest I thought it would be from the start. I'm sure it will maintain a level of quality, but I'm sure this won't be the last episode that leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2010)

You have to take this season with a pinch of salt (or sulfur) the original run was to be 3 seasons and then it got changed to 5 IIRC so I knew this season was not going to be anything mind blowing and I dont really blame the writers either tbh


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

That whole Crowley can open the cage if he wants to is kinda silly if you think about it. How the fuck can he when Yellow eyes had to do a Xanatos Roulette to get it opened. It kinda ret-conned everything the last 2 season was about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

If the King of Hell can open the cage why wouldn't Lucifer just let himself out? Or whomever was the top dog at the time (Lilith)? It's insane.

I'll just strap in and ignore everything I guess. It's still fun to watch, but I have to pretend it's not Supernatural and that it just has the same cast and stuff.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats exactly my point, if Lilith wasnt the ruler of Hell at the time, Yellow eyes and her would team up and dethrone the current ruler thus open the cage ¬__¬ Lilith cant really deny that partnership since it opens the cage while at the same time she stays alive.


----------



## Sin (Nov 8, 2010)

Or Crowley could be full of shit.

We should wait until the end of the season before bashing it


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2010)

Dean and Sam are idiots ¬__¬ There is no way Crowley is able to do that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the King of Hell can open the cage why wouldn't Lucifer just let himself out? Or whomever was the top dog at the time (Lilith)? It's insane.



It's easy to put your hand through the bars in a tiger cage to grab something than it is for the tiger to get out


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2010)

crowley did talk about getting more mojo :ho

lilith was most likely the ruler as she was lucifer's first but she needed to break the seals to open the cage, as it goes she was the last seal too,

tbh unless we know the details of  how (or if) crowley pulled sam out of the cage it will remain a mystery, im sure they will explain it in detail

give the season a chance


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't give it a chance o being anything more than casual comic relief.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2010)

but we have smallville for that


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the King of Hell can open the cage why wouldn't Lucifer just let himself out? Or whomever was the top dog at the time (Lilith)? It's insane.
> 
> I'll just strap in and ignore everything I guess. It's still fun to watch, but I have to pretend it's not Supernatural and that it just has the same cast and stuff.



The cage was specifically built for Lucifer.  So its not unreasonable that it wouldn't have an equally unbreakable hold on a different type of being.

Much like how a devils trap wouldn't hold a possessed being once the demon is gone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Still not buying it. If it wasn't that unreasonable to assume that, then why didn't any number other powerful demons free him before?

I think it's more reasonable to assume that Sam is still in the cage and Crowley couldn't "pull him out" of it at all. The flesh golem we see now just has all of his memories.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2010)

castiel's true form is the size of the chrysler building 

wonder how big the arch angels are , if there is a size difference


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2010)

wonder what crowley wants with purgatory. maybe he want to release the demons sent there. also i can't believe crowley actually let sam out of the cage and has the power to do so. and pull people from heaven and hell. there probably is someone above him pulling the strings. maybe death or some one stronger.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Crowley wants to get into Purgatory to eat their souls. He gets more power from souls and there are all kinds of powerful souls in there.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still not buying it. If it wasn't that unreasonable to assume that, then why didn't any number other powerful demons free him before?



Pull who free?  As I said the cage was built for Lucifer.  So it would make sense that it would hold HIM.  It wasn't made for Sam so it likely wouldn't have the same hold on him.

Think of it this way.  An Angel can't pass through a ring of holy fire or they die, even Michael or Lucifer.  A human on the other hand can hop back and forth at will without harm.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's more reasonable to assume that Sam is still in the cage and Crowley couldn't "pull him out" of it at all. The flesh golem we see now just has all of his memories.



So Crowley created an exact replica of Sam with all of his memories?  And how exactly is that more "reasonable" especially when what we've been told is the exact opposite?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

Because it makes more sense to me. I'm a bastion of reason, bro.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'd tend to agree with the sentiment that Crowley is talking shit. Even his flimsy reasoning for wanting to find purgatory stinks to high heaven. This is the same guy who was having a rough time just managing demons a few episodes back. Considering what is needed to even open the Lucifer's cage, I doubt he was the one who took Sam out or even snatched their grandfather for that matter. I have a feeling someone else is involved which we'll probably find out about when the alpha hunt and heaven civil war story lines converge. The fact that there are angel superweapons about can't have been lost on Crowley either.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2010)

He has the power to bring samuel back, and sure,  he's got the power to make a sammy meat bag, but I doubt he had the mojo to hold Sam's soul ransom. Lucifer's cage couldn't be opened by Lilith, yellow eyes or Azazel, Crowley is just bluffing.

A really good bluffer though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe once he became king of hell he sucked up everyone's soul. Being a crossroads demon, souls give him power.

He wants Purgatory to get more power and then fight Heaven, solo.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 9, 2010)

Only monsters and a few others go to purgatory. Human souls go generaly up or down. Clearly, he wants a monster army


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

He wants all them "demon's souls" (I know they are monster souls, I just couldn't help the reference).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 9, 2010)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I'd tend to agree with the sentiment that Crowley is talking shit. Even his flimsy reasoning for wanting to find purgatory stinks to high heaven. This is the same guy who was having a rough time just managing demons a few episodes back. Considering what is needed to even open the Lucifer's cage, I doubt he was the one who took Sam out or even snatched their grandfather for that matter. I have a feeling someone else is involved which we'll probably find out about when the alpha hunt and heaven civil war story lines converge. The fact that there are angel superweapons about can't have been lost on Crowley either.





Banhammer said:


> He has the power to bring samuel back, and sure,  he's got the power to make a sammy meat bag, but I doubt he had the mojo to hold Sam's soul ransom. Lucifer's cage couldn't be opened by Lilith, yellow eyes or Azazel, Crowley is just bluffing.
> 
> A really good bluffer though



There is a difference between opening the cage wide open so Lucifer and Michael can get out and pulling out a single human soul.  Again the cage was built _specifically_ to hold archangels.

Think of Castiel's recent statement that his true form is approximately the size of the Chrysler building.  There is much more to an angel than there is to humans, hence why many of them feel so superior.

Is it really so inconceivable that something that could pull out a single human soul (something we've seen fit into a suitcase) couldn't pull out an archangel (something infinitely more powerful and larger)?

Like I said think of holy fire or a devils trap.  Each is designed to hold a specific type of entity and they have no power to contain other entities.  I'd imagine this is something similar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2010)

I think you are giving them too much credit, Tsukiyomi. 

Thinkers like ourselves will always think outside of the box and imagine a scenario such as yours plausible and likely.

TV show writers would never dream of it in a million years. It's the reason why you have to suspend disbelief because all of the really obvious stuff would make for an uninteresting fictional work. Which is why I think it's going to be something more convoluted and possibly silly.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think you are giving them too much credit, Tsukiyomi.
> 
> Thinkers like ourselves will always think outside of the box and imagine a scenario such as yours plausible and likely.
> 
> *TV show writers would never dream of it in a million years*. It's the reason why you have to suspend disbelief because all of the really obvious stuff would make for an uninteresting fictional work. Which is why I think it's going to be something more convoluted and possibly silly.



What do you mean?  They just offered that answer.  Crowley was able to pull out Sam, Lilith and Azazel couldn't pull out Lucifer. Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 9, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Pull who free?  As I said the cage was built for Lucifer.  So it would make sense that it would hold HIM.  It wasn't made for Sam so it likely wouldn't have the same hold on him.


There are a few flaws with that theory.

Lucifer merged with Sam, hence pulling Sam out (physically) would have pulled whatever was inside as well. 

If the cage is built specifically to hold Luci, then Michael could have gotten out.

To just get Sam out of the cage whoever pulled it off would have had to extract Lufcifer from his body and I don't think anyone could do that other than God, doesn't matter how much mojo Crowley got, Luci was at full strenght inside the cage and most likely wouldn't let anyone strip him of his precious vessel.

If crowley really did it, its gonna be a big retcon. 

Like I said a while back, God feeling guilty and "making" an incomplete copy of Sam would be a better twist imo.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 10, 2010)

There are 3 people who I believe have the power to pull Sam from the cage; God, Death, and Raphael.

Castiel said it took several Angels just to bust Dean's soul out of regular hell.  I doubt Crowley is as powerful as Castiel, yet alone an entire squad of Angels.

God and Death would find the matter too trivial to care about, while Raphael is said to want Michael and Lucifier to finish their fight.  Plus, it would tie together the two storylines of Cas's civil war problems with Sam's lost soul for the end of the season.  I'm guessing we'll find out Crowley doesn't have it for the mid-season finale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What do you mean? They just offered that answer. Crowley was able to pull out Sam, Lilith and Azazel couldn't pull out Lucifer. Seems pretty clear to me.


 I'm not talking about this one instance, I mean in general.

But we'll see.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 10, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> There are a few flaws with that theory.
> 
> Lucifer merged with Sam, hence pulling Sam out (physically) would have pulled whatever was inside as well.



Merged?  That implies they're a single being.  That's not true.  Sam's body was merely containing Lucifer.  And again if the protections were meant specifically for an archangel (again think of holy fire and the devils trap) then its not unreasonable to think that Sam could leave while Lucifer would remain trapped.



-Dargor- said:


> If the cage is built specifically to hold Luci, then Michael could have gotten out.



Oh come on, you're thinking WAY too narrow.  That's like saying because Bobby made a devils trap specifically to trap Crowley that other demons should be able to pass in and out of it freely.

It was a cage built to hold an archangel.  So Michael, being an archangel would be held by it.



-Dargor- said:


> To just get Sam out of the cage whoever pulled it off would have had to extract Lufcifer from his body and I don't think anyone could do that other than God, doesn't matter how much mojo Crowley got, Luci was at full strenght inside the cage and most likely wouldn't let anyone strip him of his precious vessel.



Again the cage was built specifically to hold an archangel, not a human.  If you teleported a human body out of the cage whatever was in it likely wouldn't be able to go with it.



-Dargor- said:


> If crowley really did it, its gonna be a big retcon.



Retcon how?  When was it ever said you couldn't pull a human out of the cage?



-Dargor- said:


> Like I said a while back, God feeling guilty and "making" an incomplete copy of Sam would be a better twist imo.



What you feel would have been a better twist doesn't make what happened somehow impossible.

And I think your version makes _less_ sense since God is the one person most likely to be able to pull the _real_ Sam out.  Why make a fake "incomplete" Sam?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 11, 2010)

We need an understanding of how the cage works , but I am leaning with tsukiyomi that it was built specifically for archangels, what most likely has happened is that it contains the true form of michael and lucifer so maybe when they went in the cage the hosts were separated, remember the cage was holding his true form before.

Btw, assuming the antichrist remains good/nuetral until he dies, where will his soul go?


----------



## hehey (Nov 12, 2010)

Hhhmmm, even after todays ep, i still think Crowley is full of crap, what he did to Sam's hand couldve easily have been some demon king mojo touch of pain and not "i own you" power.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2010)

meh, i believe it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 12, 2010)

dont know though. we will find out in the future.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

cracked up during the pound scene and the reaction to the choke chain


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

Next Week on Supernatural

FARIES


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Merged?  That implies they're a single being.  That's not true.  Sam's body was merely containing Lucifer.  And again if the protections were meant specifically for an archangel (again think of holy fire and the devils trap) then its not unreasonable to think that Sam could leave while Lucifer would remain trapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow you really like arguing for the sake of arguing. I'm not really gonna bother since you mostly just used cheap shots but Sam and Luci were indeed one being in the finale, the struggle was to decide who was in control of said being. 

While it was also never mentionned that you couldn't just teleport a human body out of the cage it never was mentionned that you could or that it would amgically strip luci out of the body, nullifying your point. If pulling Sam out of the cage was that simple, they wouldn't have made such a big deal of it.  

As for God, if he was gonna break the rules for sam, he would have done so a long time ago. Making a double doesn't interfere with the Lucifer issue.

And I specifically said the last part was my *opinion*.

Take a chill pill.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)

i know right!!!! sam making fun of “lucky” was hilariuos!!! XD i also was corrected tonight with someting about sam. that sam is..... not sam. i was saying what is dean talking about when saying your not my brother! but, sam isnt. physically yes. but emotionally no. sam's memories are there but his feelings... gone. he DOESNT CARE ABOUT DEAN! simply that. i could see a little hurt in dean's eyes. i was a little hurt too. but that is just not sam. Anyways, change of point. the preview looks interesting. fairies!! they are strangely the big bad's next episode!! that is funny. it seems like it is gonna be funny too. dean talking about the fairies while going in the police car was funny!! cant wait!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2010)

That was a sad scene seeing Lucky wonder off into the streets. 

Sam teasing the dude throughout the episode was hilarious.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)

Well really could you blame them? He was a complete nutcase, but yeah I felt sad too for some reason.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 13, 2010)

Did they kill the Alpha or just the pack leader? too much background noise in my house and I was distracted


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 13, 2010)

FIGHT THE FAIRIES!!


----------



## ez (Nov 13, 2010)

damn, i missed the preview. fairies, huh? can't wait for them to rip on true blood. 

sam's confession was interesting. oddly heartfelt for someone without empathy.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> damn, i missed the preview. fairies, huh? can't wait for them to rip on true blood.
> 
> sam's confession was interesting. oddly heartfelt for someone without empathy.



i am an aquarius, so it was kinda "heartfelt" to me.


----------



## John (Nov 13, 2010)

I was half expecting to hear the sad Hulk piano music when the dog was walking away at the end.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 13, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> *Did they kill the Alpha or just the pack leader?* too much background noise in my house and I was distracted



The bald dude ? Yeah, he took a headshot. He dead.


----------



## Gene (Nov 13, 2010)

I think that was just a pack leader. I can't imagine the whole thing going down as easily as it did if it was Alpha.


----------



## Nihonjin (Nov 13, 2010)

Of course it wasn't the Alpha. Just one of the many packs and their local leader. Kind of like the Vamp that turned Dean.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah, just an ordinary skinwalker pack leader. i was also sad when lucky walked away. i dont think he was so much of a nutcase. *FIGHT THE FAIRIES!!!!* lol.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

Random stab in the dark, but if Purgatory is where everything that doesn't go to Heaven or Hell ends up, could that mean all dead Angels and Demons end up there too?  Potential for returns of Azazel, Lilith, Gabriel, etc?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Random stab in the dark, but if Purgatory is where everything that doesn't go to Heaven or Hell ends up, could that mean all dead Angels and Demons end up there too?  Potential for returns of Azazel, Lilith, Gabriel, etc?


Thats certainly interesting, dead demons and angels have to go somewhere. I hope they do play out an angle with past villains. Mostly cause I want Ruby back


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 14, 2010)

ruby's a bitch to me now!mad anyways, let me first ask what can go to heaven or hell?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

looks like humans only.

Up to this point I assumed everything went to hell or oblivion


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 14, 2010)

ok then. if you say so. although i am still not in 100% agreement with you. arent some demons in hell? eg. like lucifer in the cage?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2010)

humans go to hell and after a while become demons.

Lucifer is in a cage, he's not dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Faries?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Fairies eh?  This could prove interesting.  I found cupid pretty funny when they did it.



-Dargor- said:


> I'm not really gonna bother since you mostly just used cheap shots but  Sam and Luci were indeed one being in the finale, the struggle was to  decide who was in control of said being.



When did I use "cheap shots"?

And again possession doesn't mean you're one being.  It means its one being possessing another.  If they were one being then they could never again be separated but we've seen angels and demons separated from their hosts before.

If a demon like Alastair could exorcise an angel from its host I see no reason Crowley as king of hell couldn't do the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I bet they're regretting not burnin' them bones now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah i thought that won't bite them in the ass till wait it did.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet they're regretting not burnin' them bones now.



Though I'm wondering if burning his bones would have meant Sam's soul could no longer be recovered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sure there would've been a way around that one. 

Besides, Sam basically knew he'd be in that cage forever. He signed off on it already. It's his own problem.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure there would've been a way around that one.
> 
> Besides, Sam basically knew he'd be in that cage forever. He signed off on it already. It's his own problem.



I doubt the Sam that's out would care.  He doesn't really seem to care about anything.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 15, 2010)

next episode should be interesting with the fairies and leprechauns. one of them will probably be turned into one for a while. wonder if they go to purgatory. like the vamps and other beings do. maybe they will also know how to get to purgatory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I doubt the Sam that's out would care. He doesn't really seem to care about anything.


 He would probably refer going without his soul, actually. I mean, it is tempting. You never have to even sleep!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2010)

I will laugh more than usual if they catch there is an Alpha Fairy, and it is captured in a mayonaise jar or something


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2010)

I would laugh even more if the alpha fairy turns out to be justin bieber


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd laugh even more if its special ability is to heal people. They can twist it by making it have to steal people's hearts to heal with.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2010)

Alpha fairy :ho




This episode looks like it could get Dean into a lot of trouble


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, ya'll are funny!! although the thought of seeing fairies in a bad light in this episode would not be too cool to me. i would do some laughing if the alpha fairy turns out to be bigger than sam and dean!! and sam would still want the soul because the postives of getting it would outweigh the negative. ooohhhh i just love dean!! lol!! fight the fairies!!! dean totally looks crazy while going in the car.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 17, 2010)

Last episode was good but I would of much rather prefered it been a Werewolf then a skinwalker they were going after. As skin walkers seem kind of boring to me imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sure the alpha wolf is going to have his day.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

oh sammy sammy sammy. you caught my the last episode with your insensitive jokes. i usually look at dean, but you were something else!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm curious how the alpha skinwalker would be different than regular skinwalkers.  Could he change into any kind of animal?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

probably have mega superstrength to boot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Alpha skinwalker would probably have uberstrength as almost any generic diety in this show.

He might also be able to turn into adorable little kittens to catch people off guard.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2010)

you know. i just realized i did not comment on dean's gay moment with the gay leader vampire...


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow, episode is off to a great start. :rofl


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 20, 2010)

this episode was funny!!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2010)

Well it is an Edlund episode


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 20, 2010)

lol at Sam hooking up with a hippie when Dean was abducted
Sam doesn't want his soul back. More problems for Dean

Angels just went down a notch if fairies can do things they can't


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh so they meant the Faere Folk, not just faries.

Also next episode has Cas in it.

Also Meg is back


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2010)

no supernatural next week


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

First microsecond someone told me "fairies and aliens" I imediately thought "LOKI "


I'm watching it now


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the fourth kind is a but thing


----------



## ez (Nov 20, 2010)

x files spoof opening theme was the best part


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Also Meg is back


Bless the lord


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 20, 2010)

I had gotten my spoilers confused and thought that Meg was back this week. Also, they tricked me into thinking we'd have Castiel yesterday.

I am disappoint.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 20, 2010)

So do people think the fairies actually could have gotten his soul back?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2010)

it depends , the lep was mentioning it and they are supposed to be from another dimension but who is to say angels/demons can't counter it?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2010)

So random theory

The Faerie World is Purgatory, thus making Oberon is the king of Purgatory.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh lward that episode was hilariously good. The Dean being raped innuendo was hilarious!.....
Anywyas the fairy world=purgatory theory seems plausible...more than actually...


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 20, 2010)

lol. this is the first episode where i laughed continuosly for most of the episode. sam having no soul this episode was funnier than ever!! athough in this episode, he was slowly breaking my heart!! i can imagine how dean feels... anyways, if the fairies can do what the angels cant then low ratings for them. dean was the butt of every joke in this episode... speaking of ass, the 4th kind!!! servicing the fairy king!!! the fairy king doing the 4th kind thingy to dean!!! that was one of the funniest!l lolol!!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2010)

Picardo was great

"You _ASS_"




Also surprised Grandpa Campbell wasn't in this ep since you know, he was on X-Files


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2010)

Fairies being stronger than angels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

Grandpa was too busy working deals with Cancer Man in a shadowy scene that casts doubt on his loyalties to Mulder and Skully. 


Good episode, but I'm also kind of finding it funny that a Leprechaun is so powerful. He really kicked Sam's ass and appeared to be capable of a lot more than your average demon, until the whole salt thing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Fairies being stronger than angels.



They aren't their simply from another dimension. I think that the leprechaun was definitely at trickster level. There are some things that pagan gods can do that can bind even an arch angel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to say this last episode was definitely one of the funniest in a while.



Havoc said:


> Fairies being stronger than angels.



I don't think Leprecauns and faeries are _more_ powerful than angels, just different.  If they were more powerful then they would just dominate the entire universe (like the angels do) rather than having to resort to trickery to get what they want.

As for getting Sam's soul back I think its entirely possible.  As I said in previous posts the cage is built specifically to hold archangels just like devils traps are made specifically for demons, holy oil is specifically for angels etc...  The cage likely doesn't have the same hold on a human soul.

The reason we don't see someone like Castiel pull out Sam's soul is probably a complete lack of knowledge about _how_ to do that.  Until recently Cas was just a lowly foot soldier with no special knowledge outside of the specifics of his mission at hand.  He's not like the Archangels who seem to have vast knowledge of the universe.

It's feasible that the Faeries know of a lot of little tricks and back doors to get _around_ their lack of cosmic power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

It could also be that he wasn't able to do it, and just didn't grasp the situation at hand. How could he have actually known where Sam's soul was? He probably figured a Cross-Roads demon if he has any knowledge on such things, and had a plan around that.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

I can definitely see Oberon being one of the strongest things in the Supernatural verse, I hope we get to see him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

The gay fairy king Oberon better be shot with many silver bullets.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

GET IT GAY AND FAIRY

ITS CLEVER


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

Oberon is probably gay, let's be honest. King of the Faries.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

Castiel said:


> GET IT GAY AND FAIRY
> 
> ITS CLEVER



Well according to supernatural legend, Oberon takes the first born sons into his world for a life time of buttsex. Apparently the fairy folklore and the alien myth is one in the same soo... apparently that clock makers son is getting an encounter of the 4th kind right now...


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well according to supernatural legend, Oberon takes the first born sons into his world for a life time of buttsex. Apparently the fairy folklore and the alien myth is one in the same soo... apparently that clock makers son is getting an encounter of the 4th kind right now...



lolololol!! gay! gay! gay! lololol!!! dean was almost raped!!!:amazed but still, which part again proves that the fairy king wanted ass sexing with guys? dont remember when it was stated. and about the whole power thing, are archangels more poweful than seraphims? the angel with 4 wings!? but the fairies arent more powerful. just knows more about "backdoors in both of the sense" lol. i hopeyou all get what i mean! lol. the leprecaun might also be lying.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 22, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lolololol!! gay! gay! gay! lololol!!! dean was almost raped!!!:amazed but still, which part again proves that the fairy king wanted ass sexing with guys? dont remember when it was stated. and about the whole power thing, are archangels more poweful than seraphims? the angel with 4 wings!? but the fairies arent more powerful. just knows more about "backdoors in both of the sense" lol. i hopeyou all get what i mean! lol. the leprecaun might also be lying.



In the Supernatural universe the archangels are the most powerful angels.  in the bible _only_ Michael (the most powerful angel) is named as an archangel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't recall any canon power rankings for angels in the bible. They are all just playing different roles.

Seraphim are 6-winged angels that float around the throne of God just giving him praise all day. I don't think they are all that powerful.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't recall any canon power rankings for angels in the bible. They are all just playing different roles.
> 
> Seraphim are 6-winged angels that float around the throne of God just giving him praise all day. I don't think they are all that powerful.


In the Bible Michael is the strongest angel, he will destroy Lucifer.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> They aren't their simply from another dimension. I think that the leprechaun was definitely at trickster level. There are some things that pagan gods can do that can bind even an arch angel.


An archangel that's not Michael or Lucifer.

And the way Oberon spoke of Lucifer was like he was above him.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 22, 2010)

aaahhh yes. you said that tsukiyomi. but is the reason why michael is the most powerful is because he fought against lucifer? michael didnt kill or severly hurt lucifer as far as i remember when lucifer was thrown down. oh and there is a reason why i brought up the scrpture verse about michael discussing with lucifer about moses body is to show that michael knows his place. lucifer because of his great ranking ( he was given 12 wings! i think.), obtained great pride and so was thrown out. i would more likely agree that michael and lucifer is more at the same level than being more powerful. i still think lucifer was the most powerful though. GOD is the most powerful, let us state. dont want to be exalting evil!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucifer was the greatest of all the angels, but not necessarily in terms of power. He was just special. Obviously Michael bitch-slapped him out of heaven so he's stronger.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't recall any canon power rankings for angels in the bible. They are all just playing different roles.
> 
> Seraphim are 6-winged angels that float around the throne of God just giving him praise all day. I don't think they are all that powerful.



Just being allowed to be in the same room with God means your badass.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Just being allowed to be in the same room with God means your badass.



i totally agree wuzzman. by the way i am not being a suck up. michael had 2/3 of the angels backing him. not only that he had *GOD* backing him!!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 22, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> aaahhh yes. you said that tsukiyomi. but is the reason why michael is the most powerful is because he fought against lucifer? michael didnt kill or severly hurt lucifer as far as i remember when lucifer was thrown down.



He battled him and cast him into hell, how does that _not _translate into him being more powerful?  That's not even to mention that Michael is supposed to defeat him again during the apocalypse.



tsunadefan said:


> oh and there is a reason why i brought up the scrpture verse about michael discussing with lucifer about moses body is to show that michael knows his place.



I don't know what your obsession with that SINGLE passage is, especially when its that one passage verses everything else in the bible.

It proves absolutely nothing.  Michael basically said "you shouldn't do that" not "don't do that or I'll destroy you".  The fact that Lucifer told him to fuck off just like Lucifer told God (who is vastly more powerful than Lucifer could ever hope to be) to fuck off.

How about you post the exact verse and explain why exactly you think that verse overrides the rest of biblical lore on the angels?



tsunadefan said:


> lucifer because of his great ranking ( he was given 12 wings! i think.), obtained great pride and so was thrown out. i would more likely agree that michael and lucifer is more at the same level than being more powerful. i still think lucifer was the most powerful though. GOD is the most powerful, let us state. dont want to be exalting evil!!!



Lucifer was said to be the most _beautiful_ angel, Michael was always the most powerful.  That was part of the whole reason that he is the leader of God's army and viceroy of heaven (meaning he rules creation in God's absence).


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well according to supernatural legend, Oberon takes the first born sons into his world for a life time of buttsex. Apparently the fairy folklore and the alien myth is one in the same soo... apparently that clock makers son is getting an encounter of the 4th kind right now...


I admit I don't know much about faries, but if this was true, I'd imagine Titania (The Faerie Queen) would have castrated him a while ago, so I'm doubtful.


Havoc said:


> An archangel that's not Michael or Lucifer.
> 
> And the way Oberon spoke of Lucifer was like he was above him.



That wasn't Oberon, that was just a Leprechaun, granted he was probably a moderately ranked leprechaun, but he's no Oberon.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 23, 2010)

W/e, the actual point I was making still stands.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 29, 2010)

So im watching season 5 right now and Gabriel just died

And im having trouble figuring out why he tried to fight Lucifer instead of helping Sam and Dean getting the rings(havnt finished the season just yet)


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Gabriel kind of spells it out in his porno will.

Plan A was _killing_ Lucifer
Plan B was _sealing_ Lucifer


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Gabriel kind of spells it out in his porno will.
> 
> Plan A was _killing_ Lucifer
> Plan B was _sealing_ Lucifer



i got that, but it seemed like he wasnt super confident in his chances(doesnt help that their fight was a little lackluster(which also brings me i was disapointed in his death scene, i was hoping his death would be a bigger explosion or something))

if he was there when lucifer took over sam he could have probably got him into the portal(or they would have had a much easier time with it at least) or something


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

True he wasn't 100% sure he'd do it, but it was important enough that he'd risk it all.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2010)

also i really liked the season finale, it gave me chills

death was awesome, and pestilance was cool to


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow you actually went through the whole season in a day?  That's actually kind of neat.


Also agreeing on Death and Pestilence.  Death's intro scene was amazing, and his scene with Dean in the pizzaplace was one of the best in the series.  Also I liked Pestilence's whole rhetoric


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

I liked how the Colt ceased to exist.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 30, 2010)

What happened to the colt actually, i dont remember


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 30, 2010)

Nothing happened to it. They just forgot it existed. I think after they shot Lucifer with it just vanished. Perhaps he took it from them, but it doesn't say he did.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 30, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> i got that, but it seemed like he wasnt super confident in his chances(doesnt help that their fight was a little lackluster(which also brings me i was disapointed in his death scene, i was hoping his death would be a bigger explosion or something))
> 
> if he was there when lucifer took over sam he could have probably got him into the portal(or they would have had a much easier time with it at least) or something



He didn't seem confident but it really was their best chance.  Having an archangel attempt to kill Lucifer in his weakened vessel was a permanent solution and worth a shot.

The alternative would involve Gabriel trying to confront and steal from Death, a much more powerful being than Lucifer.  Hence why going after the rings was a plan B.


----------



## Afalstein (Nov 30, 2010)

So, random comment...

I recently saw Blues Brothers, the movie, and for some reason it struck me that the closely-knit, semi-legal musical pair on a mission from God are vaguely similar to Sam and Dean.  Has this occurred to anyone else?  My brother thinks I'm crazy, but I just wondered if the show's creator might have taken a leaf or two from that book.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nothing happened to it. They just forgot it existed. I think after they shot Lucifer with it just vanished. Perhaps he took it from them, but it doesn't say he did.



iirc Castiel just came up to them and warped them away.  I figure it's just lying in the grass of that town.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2010)

Maybe it'll resurface, but you'd think that Castiel would have the foresight to pick that thing up. It's more powerful than any of those other shitty heaven weapons. It actually kills stuff, not just turns people into salt.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe it'll resurface, but you'd think that Castiel would have the foresight to pick that thing up. It's more powerful than any of those other shitty heaven weapons. It actually kills stuff, not just turns people into salt.



When Lucifer is a few feet from you its understandable that he'd only be thinking about getting away as soon as possible.  As for going back for it he's had a lot of big things taking up time since then like the apocalypse and now chaos in heaven.

Considering his current big enemy is an archangel and he knows the Colt failed to kill another archangel why would he go after it?  He already has his angel sword which can kill most of his enemies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2010)

Because it's a dangerous weapon. He's concerned about heaven's armaments being released, so why not the Colt? It's much more powerful than the other items we've seen, though it is a small-scale weapon.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because it's a dangerous weapon. He's concerned about heaven's armaments being released, so why not the Colt? It's much more powerful than the other items we've seen, though it is a small-scale weapon.



It may be able to kill more things than the weapons in heaven (that's MAY since we don't know whats in heaven and we know heavenly weapons like archangel blades can kill things the Colt cannot), but that doesn't make it more dangerous.

The gun has a set number of bullets unless it makes its way back to Bobby who knows how to make more.  Any jackass off the street who picks it up would likely just waste the bullets shooting cans or something.  Someone with that crystal that turns people to salt could accidentally kill hundreds with it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

It's potent, but it takes out its targets one at a time.

Think of it as comparing a laser pointer that goes through anything, with a nuclear bomb


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, I'm curious.  Any of you fellow know if there's any "basis" in this Colt lore, or is just that Kripke loves' Garth Ennis' Preacher comics and thought the idea of a colt revolver that could kill anything was fucking cool?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 1, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Hey, I'm curious.  Any of you fellow know if there's any "basis" in this Colt lore, or is just that Kripke loves' Garth Ennis' Preacher comics and thought the idea of a colt revolver that could kill anything was fucking cool?



I believe its just a nod to Preacher.  I've never come across any lore about a magic gun that kills anything.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I believe its just a nod to Preacher.  I've never come across any lore about a magic gun that kills anything.







It's a 'colt' too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes but it's not a _colt_


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm wondering...if there is a God, is there a Jesus as well? And also, where the hell is he? xD

Also, I love the series but IMO it should have ended with season 5 'cause the ending(excluding the last few seconds) was epic...it was the best possible way to end the series.

Also, I wonder will they introduce seraphims?


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 2, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I'm wondering...if there is a God, is there a Jesus as well? And also, where the hell is he? xD
> 
> Also, I love the series but IMO it should have ended with season 5 'cause the ending(excluding the last few seconds) was epic...it was the best possible way to end the series.
> 
> Also, I wonder will they introduce seraphims?



yes there is a god and a jesus and he is in heaven watching the bad and the good and deciding who should go to hell who shouldnt. maybe it should have ended at season 5. it was epic. i hope they will introduce seraphims, to show some people how powerful they are!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 2, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I'm wondering...if there is a God, is there a Jesus as well? And also, where the hell is he? xD



If there was I'm sure he would have been mentioned by now, especially with God MIA.  I know some religions (like Jehovah's Witnesses) believe the Michael and Jesus are the same person.  So its possible that Michael was all we'll see of Jesus in Supernatural.



Starstalker said:


> Also, I love the series but IMO it should have ended with season 5 'cause the ending(excluding the last few seconds) was epic...it was the best possible way to end the series.



What didn't you like about the last few episodes?



Starstalker said:


> Also, I wonder will they introduce seraphims?



Possibly, though I don't see them being anymore scary or impressive than the Archangels.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 2, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If there was I'm sure he would have been mentioned by now, especially with God MIA.  I know some religions (like Jehovah's Witnesses) believe the Michael and Jesus are the same person.  So its possible that Michael was all we'll see of Jesus in Supernatural.



that is *JEHOVAH WITNESSES* beliefs. jesus could still be there. if not he is not gonna be in the show.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the last few episodes, but after the end of the fifth season, the sixth looks more like forcing the show to continue.

I would love to see the seraphims, but the only reason why I am not so sure that they will appear is because Castiel said that the archangels were heaven's most powerful weapon, and the archangels are way below the seraphim in the hierarchy.

I can see Castiel as the next archangel


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 2, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I like the last few episodes, but after the end of the fifth season, the sixth looks more like forcing the show to continue.
> 
> I would love to see the seraphims, but the only reason why I am not so sure that they will appear is because Castiel said that the archangels were heaven's most powerful weapon, and the archangels are way below the seraphim in the hierarchy.
> 
> I can see Castiel as the next archangel



they might still appear. archangels are the most powerful *weapons*. seraphims arent fighters if you have read upon them. they are only the highest praisers worthy of praising in gods prescence all the time. if god was gone they might be the ones in control.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> that is *JEHOVAH WITNESSES* beliefs. jesus could still be there. if not he is not gonna be in the show.



Its still a version of Christianity so my point is entirely valid.

Let me ask you, if Jesus exists in this universe, the son of god who is second only to his father, why has _no one_ made mention of him until now?

Even if he didn't make an appearance you would think his name would have  at least been mentioned.  But I've seen every episode of Supernatural,  read every book and comic book and no one has ever brought him up.

You'd think at the very least Lucifer would have made mention of him.   Lucifer hates humans with a vicious passion, imagine a direct descendant  of God who is human.



Starstalker said:


> I like the last few episodes, but after the  end of the fifth season, the sixth looks more like forcing the show to  continue.
> 
> I would love to see the seraphims, but the only reason why I am not so  sure that they will appear is because Castiel said that the archangels  were heaven's most powerful weapon, and the archangels are way below the  seraphim in the hierarchy.



Well technically the only angel named as an archangel in the bible is Michael and no angels are above him.



Starstalker said:


> I can see Castiel as the next archangel



That's what I thought at the end of the last season.  If all the stuff  Cas went through wasn't enough to make God turn him into an archangel I  don't know what is.



tsunadefan said:


> they might still appear. archangels are the most powerful *weapons*. seraphims arent fighters if you have read upon them. they are only the highest praisers worthy of praising in gods prescence all the time. if god was gone they might be the ones in control.



The one in control while God is gone is Michael, he is the viceroy of Heaven.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

Supernatural Christianity is a mutated hodgepodge of religions, you really can't rule anything out 



> Even if he didn't make an appearance you would think his name would have at least been mentioned. But I've seen every episode of Supernatural, read every book and comic book and no one has ever brought him up.


They say "jesus" when they get surprised, and the word "Cristo" makes demons flinch.

Also the very fact that they use the bible for anything





> That's what I thought at the end of the last season. If all the stuff Cas went through wasn't enough to make God turn him into an archangel I don't know what is


Also he brought back Bobby with a finger


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 2, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Supernatural Christianity is a mutated hodgepodge of religions, you really can't rule anything out


I'm ruling it out because none of the Angels have ever made any mention of him when they've talked about God quite a bit.  Not only that but as I said if he _did_ exist he would have likely stepped in at some point, especially not that heaven is in chaos and Michael is in the cage.



Castiel said:


> They say "jesus" when they get surprised, and the word "Cristo" makes demons flinch.



Athiests say "jesus" too.  People also say "shit", "fuck" and a number of other things.  That doesn't make the words special.

When have we seen an Angel yell "Jesus"?

As for the "Cristo" thing who knows, I've always chalked that up to a mistake on the writers part since that's not actually the name of God as they said it was.

Though if Michael is Jesus then it would make sense that invoking his name would make a demon flinch.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually find the concept of Supernatural Michael being Jesus almost fascinating.  Imagine what kind of stuff would happen to a guy to turn him from the Nazarene to the dick we see on the show.

Alternatively Joshua fits the profile as well, except Zachariah treated him like shit.

Either are good enough explanation for Jesus for me since I highly doubt the show will ever go into detail about it.


----------



## Afalstein (Dec 2, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I'm wondering...if there is a God, is there a Jesus as well? And also, where the hell is he? x



Technically, Christ IS God, as part of the "Three in one" deal.  Chuck would actually be closer to Jesus than God the Father, because he is God incarnate, and Jesus is the only one who did that.

Personally I doubt it, they already have God as an ultimate power source, so there'd be no need to add in another one.



Castiel said:


> Supernatural Christianity is a mutated hodgepodge of religions, you really can't rule anything out



This is the actual answer to your question.  Supernatural doesn't particularly care about the religious issues under discussion, really to be a successful secular show they can't.  The Horsemen of Revelation, for instance, are instruments of God, not Lucifer, and Pestilence isn't included in them.   They'll only include Jesus if they need a new twist.



Starstalker said:


> Also, I love the series but IMO it should have ended with season 5 'cause the ending(excluding the last few seconds) was epic...it was the best possible way to end the series.



It DOES seem a little odd to carry on after the Armaggedon... in some ways it's really hard to feel the danger of "Alpha Vampires" when the hero is a guy who's mouthed off to Michael, Lucifer, and an assortment of pagan gods.  It just doesn't seem nearly as important.

On the other hand, I did like the early dynamic, with Dean as a Father.  I hope they bring back Lisa and Ben, because that could make for a VERY interesting family show.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2010)

I just can't see anything as powerful as Lucifer showing up.

I don't see the point of continuing when they've already beaten the most powerful opponent in existence. And if Lucifer returns, hell, they know how to stop him now.

I can see this show continuing perfectly only if the return to the very roots of the Greek mythology and introduce Chaos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> Technically, Christ IS God, as part of the "Three in one" deal. Chuck would actually be closer to Jesus than God the Father, because he is God incarnate, and Jesus is the only one who did that.
> 
> Personally I doubt it, they already have God as an ultimate power source, so there'd be no need to add in another one.
> 
> ...


 I get what you're saying about the post-apocalypse thing feeling kinda cheap. However, this time around when they die they will (should) stay dead. The angels don't need them anymore.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 3, 2010)

Afalstein said:


> On the other hand, I did like the early dynamic, with Dean as a Father.  I hope they bring back Lisa and Ben, because that could make for a VERY interesting family show.


Same here, it made for a nice change of pace, but apparently Jensen hated it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

oh just chimming in but the Trinity concept isn't in the Bible, other jewish texts or the Koran.

continue


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> I just can't see anything as powerful as Lucifer showing up.
> 
> I don't see the point of continuing when they've already beaten the most powerful opponent in existence. And if Lucifer returns, hell, they know how to stop him now.
> 
> I can see this show continuing perfectly only if the return to the very roots of the Greek mythology and introduce Chaos.



Well they didn't so much as beat Lucifer as much as draw a tie.  In fact, if the series had ended then you could have even said the Winchesters' lost because of having to sacrifice Sam.

Lucifier outclassed them sooo much that it was even really a fight.  So I'm personally ok, with having a slightly less powerful enemy still give Dean and Sam a hard time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Well they didn't so much as beat Lucifer as much as draw a tie.  In fact, if the series had ended then you could have even said the Winchesters' lost because of having to sacrifice Sam.
> 
> Lucifier outclassed them sooo much that it was even really a fight.  So I'm personally ok, with having a slightly less powerful enemy still give Dean and Sam a hard time.



Depends how you classify winning.  Winning doesn't have to mean killing your opponent.

The Winchester's goal was to stop the apocalypse and save the world.  They succeeded when they shoved Lucifer back into his cage.

So I would say they won.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Depends how you classify winning.  Winning doesn't have to mean killing your opponent.
> 
> The Winchester's goal was to stop the apocalypse and save the world.  They succeeded when they shoved Lucifer back into his cage.
> 
> So I would say they won.



I agree, it all depends on where you want to draw the line.  But it should also be noted that even Castiel said that Dean got exactly what he wanted from the fight.  For nothing to change.  In other words *no winners* and no losers.

So if nothing really changed, *plus he lost his brother* that would probably be a loss to someone like Dean.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I agree, it all depends on where you want to draw the line.  But it should also be noted that even Castiel said that Dean got exactly what he wanted from the fight.  For nothing to change.  In other words *no winners* and no losers.
> 
> So if nothing really changed, *plus he lost his brother* that would probably be a loss to someone like Dean.



I have to disagree.  Dean won, he just didn't get (as he put it) his "grand prize".

He was prepared to lose his brother, that's why when he first opened the cage he was yelling at Sam to jump into it.  That doesn't mean he liked having to lose his brother but it was a price he showed he was willing to pay in order to stop Lucifer.

Sam went willingly so it was obviously a price he was willing to pay too.

They both willingly paid a price and stopped the apocalypse as they wanted.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess I just feel that losing yet another family member and still not really accomplishing anything other than resetting the balance is definately more of a loss for Dean.  Was he prepared for that loss? Sure.  But, imo it doesn't make it any less of a loss.

Neither heaven nor hell won or lost the apocalypse, but sure seems like the Winchesters had to sacrifice a lot in order to hold a draw.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I guess I just feel that losing yet another family member and still not really accomplishing anything other than resetting the balance is definately more of a loss for Dean.  Was he prepared for that loss? Sure.  But, imo it doesn't make it any less of a loss.
> 
> Neither heaven nor hell won or lost the apocalypse, but sure seems like the Winchesters had to sacrifice a lot in order to hold a draw.



The Winchesters didn't care about Heaven or Hell winning.  All they wanted was for it to stop so the angels and demons would stop using Earth as a battleground.

You make it sound like their goal all along was to kill Lucifer, their  goal was the end of the apocalypse so things could return to normal.   Killing Lucifer was just one possible way to accomplish that.

They succeeded in their objective.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2010)

The only annoying thing about this whole battle against Lucifer is why didn't anyone, except Gabriel, tried to stab him with the angel killing sword. If Gabrield tried it then it must be working. One archangel was killed by it, why not another?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 3, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> The only annoying thing about this whole battle against Lucifer is why didn't anyone, except Gabriel, tried to stab him with the angel killing sword. If Gabrield tried it then it must be working. One archangel was killed by it, why not another?



Think how much more powerful Gabriel is than every protagonist in this series.  Not only that but he knew more about Lucifer than anyone else could hope to.  He tried and failed.  If he couldn't do it why would anyone else think they could?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The Winchesters didn't care about Heaven or Hell winning.  All they wanted was for it to stop so the angels and demons would stop using Earth as a battleground.
> 
> You make it sound like their goal all along was to kill Lucifer, their  goal was the end of the apocalypse so things could return to normal.   Killing Lucifer was just one possible way to accomplish that.
> 
> They succeeded in their objective.



I disagree.  Their objective was to stop Lucifer, but not lose either Dean to Michael or Sam to Lucifer.  In this they failed.  Family has always been more important than "the mission" to Dean.  Season 1 finale is a great example.  

So the fact that Sam had to be sacrificed was a clear loss in my book and the way that Dean has been portrayed throughout the series, probably his too.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I disagree.  *Their objective was to stop Lucifer, but not lose either Dean to Michael or Sam to Lucifer.*  In this they failed.  Family has always been more important than "the mission" to Dean.  Season 1 finale is a great example.
> 
> So the fact that Sam had to be sacrificed was a clear loss in my book and the way that Dean has been portrayed throughout the series, probably his too.



If that's the case then why did they roll with the plan of letting Sam say yes and jump in the hole?

What they wanted to prevent was _both_ of them being lost to Michael and Lucifer and the world being destroyed in the process.  Their main goal was always stopping the apocalypse, anything else was secondary.

If their goal was to never allow either of them to be taken under any circumstances they could have just gone into hiding in some remote part of the world.  The angels never would have been able to find them with the sigils on their ribs.

Their goal though was to stop the apocalypse which would have gone on in one fashion or another unless they crammed Lucifer back in the box and stopped the horsemen.

What happened wasn't a perfect victory or even ideal but it _was_ a victory.  A perfect victory would have been finding a way to get God to jump in and set everything right.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2010)

It was victory, maybe a personal hollow victory, but a victory nonetheless.  They went into that field of battle with the clear intention of not allowing the prize fight to go down and damn it it didn't.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2010)

Missed the last two weeks, watching it anyway!

New Meg is kind of sexy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2010)

cast popped his first boner, they grow up so fast


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 3, 2010)

CastielxMeg its Canons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2010)

learning moves from the pizza man

brodrama as always


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 3, 2010)

this episode was kinda nice. castiel popping a boner and kissing meg was funny but in all seriousness... i didnt like it. castielxmeg!!!! nnnnnooooo!!!!! castiel with anyone isnt what i would like. castiel with meg.. worse! and sam doesnt want his soul back!!! this is terrible!!! and this is the first time that i have ever heard dean killing a member of his family!! although i wouldnt blame him. its understandable. sam seems like he is gonna do something terrible to bobby next episode!! this is terrible!!! this season is *killing me*!!! my head hurts me when these guys do these things. espeecially sam. he keeps breaking my heart!  i feel sympathy for dean. it was so different in the before seasons. at least dean is gonna play death next episode. i also really hope that there isnt an actual castielxmeg pairing in the show!! if there is then castiels ratings from me go down.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2010)

The latest episode was hilarious. My favorite so far since the episode about Bobby.


----------



## hehey (Dec 3, 2010)

The hell is with the preview?, Sam trying to kill Bobby?


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 3, 2010)

hehey said:


> The hell is with the preview?, Sam trying to kill Bobby?



i know right! sam! i so wanna kill him.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought tonight's episode ("Caged Heat") was fucking awesome. Sam was sure taking charge on everything. Castiel getting a boner & making out with Meg was hilarious. It's fuck up how Samuel sold out his own grandsons to demons. If he thinks his daughter is going to be please, then he better think again. I'm glad that annoying ass Crowley is finally dead.


----------



## ez (Dec 3, 2010)

bye bye crowley. it's been nice knowing ya...


----------



## Shadow (Dec 4, 2010)

My thoughts...........Meg nude on that chamber with just belts.......HOT.  I wish Castiel was the one who killed that Demon cause I know seeing Meg naked would have helped with the boner lol.

Castiel and watching porn was awesome.  Especially the part when Samuel came in and Castiel said Shh we're not suppose to talk about it lol.

Next week's episode is going to be great.  Death taking a holiday? How hilarious is that.  Free for all Death balls to the wall type thing.  As for the bobby thing.......who knows...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm going to miss crawley, i wish his death was more extravagent

but i can't wait to see death again! i may have to whip out my old death set


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 4, 2010)

Next week's episode looks AMAZING. Can't wait.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

RIP, Crowley. Show, it's like you're going down the list of my favourite characters, knocking them off one by one.

Though that moment of sheer angelic ruthlessness was far more than I could have ever hoped for. That and the fact that they'd probably already taken Crowley as far as possible makes it almost worth it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

Ark of the Covenant


----------



## Zhariel (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't stuck with this season, I just wasn't feeling it early on. I also work a lot of friday nights. When it's all over, I'll at least give it a download.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2010)

I wanted to see Castiel go Uriel on the alphas. 

Any chance he may continue Crowley's work, behind the brother's back of course, in hopes of turning the civil war in his favor ?


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 4, 2010)

Sam was boss. Cass was boss. Episode was boss.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2010)

^Agreed. 

Re: Crowley's end: I am glad they chose this as his swan song. Better to go out with a whimper in an excellent ep than to leave with a bang in a bad one, and IMO, this was the best ep of the season so far. The funniest scenes and exchanges, the most epic Soulless Sam and Badass Cas moments, etc. I hope the backend of s06 lives up to it and doesn't turn out like much of the first half.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 4, 2010)

Awesome ep

Cass watching porn

'great, he's got a boner'


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought this was one of the best episodes in a while.  Laughed my ass off when Cas was watching porn.  "I'm confused, the pizza man seems to like her so why does he keep slapping her behind?".  When Samuel got in it was even funnier.  Cas kissing Meg was a nice end to it.

I thought this was an appropriate death for Crowley and a good moment for Cas to show he can be a badass when he wants.

I'm really looking forward to whenever Dean gets to kill Samuel.  Samuel's ass is probably going to hell at this point.

Next week's episode looks like its going to be really interesting.  They better come up with a damned good reason for Sam to turn on Bobby like that.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure how much I like sexual humour when it comes to Castiel. All the technological and social faux pas humour is great, but I guess your bawdy humour just feels inconsistent and cheap where an angel's involved. I can maybe make an exception for not _getting_ porn, but the boner part... not so much.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 4, 2010)

Porn is so strong that it can help you overcome the will of angels


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 4, 2010)

Rhaella said:


> I'm honestly not sure how much I like sexual humour when it comes to Castiel. All the technological and social faux pas humour is great, but I guess your bawdy humour just feels inconsistent and cheap where an angel's involved. *I can maybe make an exception for not getting porn, but the boner part... not so much*.



I liken that to the cravings for burgers in the valentines day episode.  Angels don't need to eat and don't crave food but the vessel he's in responded.  Just because he had a boner doesn't mean he was going to run out and act on sexual arousal.


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, but at that point he'd been fallen and at least halfway to human. So... again, I didn't care for it, but it made sense.

Here, I don't really get it at all. Didn't Anna say that stuff like sex meant nothing at all to angels?


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe its a bodly reaction, nothing to do with Castiel, Angels possess the same as demons correct? And that is explained as the possessed seeing whats going on in the outside but has no control over their actions.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 4, 2010)

overall though, i didnt like it that much either. it was funny, but a little after i felt a little guilty that i laughed. it was alright for him to watch porn and wonder. it was bad that he had a boner. it was the worst thing when he kissed back meg because he saw the pizza guy did it! i just really hope he doesnt like meg after!!!!!


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd been looking forward to the Meg kiss when I found out about it through spoilers. I thought it was going to be some part of a crossroad's deal or something of the sort. No such luck.


----------



## ez (Dec 4, 2010)

why is cas getting a hard on strange when he was getting drunk the previous season?


----------



## Rhaella (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always felt that Castiel in season 5 was halfway to human, especially towards the end. Not the fast fall of Lucifer or Anna, but he was definitely fallen all the same. Anyway, the serious drunk scene that I can remember wasn't just a gimmick, and it took him a whole liquor store to get into that shape.


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2010)

ezxx said:


> why is cas getting a hard on strange when he was getting drunk the previous season?



The only reason he got drunk you must know is because he drank the whole bar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2010)

can't wait to see sam when the centuries of having archangels as roommates hit him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2010)

The episode with faries is great.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice episode, confirmed that crowley was full of bs from the start.

Castiel will probably be able to use this in his favor in heaven as well, getting rid of the new king of hell isn't a small feat, even for angels.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 6, 2010)

Guess I'm the only one who wants Sam dead...for good this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

I was surprised Crowley went out that easily, but it was pretty badass at any rate. Now more than ever I doubt he was the one that pulled Sam out of the cage. He was just lying about it to use them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was surprised Crowley went out that easily, but it was pretty badass at any rate. Now more than ever I doubt he was the one that pulled Sam out of the cage. He was just lying about it to use them.


I don't see why you doubt that, his explanation for why he couldn't get the soul back didn't really mean he couldn't have been the one. Everyone told Sam the same thing, his soul would be tormented for what amounts to hundreds of years down there. He'd be stark raving mad...Hell we could possibly see a Demon version of Sam's soul someday...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 6, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Nice episode, confirmed that crowley was full of bs from the start.
> 
> Castiel will probably be able to use this in his favor in heaven as well, *getting rid of the new king of hell isn't a small feat, even for angels.*



I don't know about that, Raphael could have probably done it anytime he wanted to _if_ he wanted to.  As far as we know they don't really care about whats going on in hell, they're engaged in a civil war at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't see why you doubt that, his explanation for why he couldn't get the soul back didn't really mean he couldn't have been the one. Everyone told Sam the same thing, his soul would be tormented for what amounts to hundreds of years down there. He'd be stark raving mad...Hell we could possibly see a Demon version of Sam's soul someday...


 Because I doubt anything Crowley ever said.  He lied to Bobby, he lied to Sam, he lied to Dean, he lied to everyone. 

If you look at it objectively a crossroads demon only has power over the dead when he gets someone's soul. Who sold their soul to him to revive Sam? He just used this "King of Hell" nonsense as an excuse to fool everyone into not asking that question. Which is why I doubt he even did it. Still bankin' on the god angle.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 6, 2010)

i just hope that sam is gonna be ok if he gets his soul back. hes gonna surely be crushed. his soul has actually spent 120,000 years, or a little more, in the cage!! if i was dean, i would try to help emotionally, and lie with him a few nights to hush him. *not in the gay sense people!!!!!!* just wanna be clear.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2010)

in b4 their's a new season about how fucked up complete sam is.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 6, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 their's a new season about how fucked up complete sam is.



you know, i dont think he can come back to reality, depending on how f#&ked up he will be. but we just hope he will be super strong mentally to come back as ordinary sam after some episodes of depression. oh by the way, it wasnt 120,000, it was just 120 years. 1 month=10 years in hell.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't know about that, Raphael could have probably done it anytime he wanted to _if_ he wanted to.  As far as we know they don't really care about whats going on in hell, they're engaged in a civil war at the moment.


Pretty much, I don't see the Angels interfering in any Hell-related situations unless offers them a gain in power over the other side (which still might be possible).


*Meg walks in*

Meg: "Crowley..."

Crowley: "Whore..."

lol I'm gonna miss the guy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 their's a new season about how fucked up complete sam is.


 This screams of tormented emo wangst show that teenaged girls and the CW would eat up in a heartbeat. 

They could even have him turn into a vampire.


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 7, 2010)

I read all the debate of the last few post about the whole Angel and boner mess, and it could have all ended with this



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Porn is so strong that it can help you overcome the will of angels


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 11, 2010)

FINALLY! RIP badass Sam.



PS - Tessa is hot


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

I really am glad with how they did this one, I am waiting the newness.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 11, 2010)

At least they mentioned the other Winchester brother trapped this time lol 

Wonder how long this wall will hold up...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> At least they mentioned the other Winchester brother trapped this time lol
> 
> Wonder how long this wall will hold up...


FOFREVER! **


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 11, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> At least they mentioned the other Winchester brother trapped this time lol



Talk about being the black sheep.  Poor bastard.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Talk about being the black sheep.  Poor bastard.


He sad yes to the Angels.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Bobby is great
"I didn't" *opens trap door*

Liked how the Dean plotline was handled

Also heh, I was curious about what would be in this episode that it would get a TV-MA.  All it was a defrib nipple.  Kind of weaksauce way to delay my watching the episode by an hour (had to DL, stupid parental locks on living room tv)


----------



## Skandranan (Dec 11, 2010)

Death is so awesome. This episode makes me want to go back and watch his intro again.


----------



## Sin (Dec 11, 2010)

Dean's plan was solid.

Death is one powerful mofo. It took him like 30 seconds to get Sam's soul from the cage.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

I like to think that Michael and Lucifer tried to give him shit but he just looked at them with those eyes of his and they crapped themselves.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 11, 2010)

The meaning of life according to Dean lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/YOUTUBE]




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He sad yes to the Angels.



Which he was probably tortured into saying.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 11, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> The meaning of life according to Dean lol
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH2w6Oxx0kQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at "A Kansas song?! That's it!?"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 11, 2010)

When I die I want a reaper like Tessa 

'are you ready?'

'no , take off your clothes first :ho'

Death took like..10 seconds to get sam's soul back? lol


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 11, 2010)

episode was good. nice seeing tessa again. if i was dean though, i would have gone with the whole list. i dont think i would have faltered. why did death give back sam's soul again? can someone answer that cause i really dont remember. death had to make him *choose* a brother, didnt he?!?! oh well though. "please dont say here's johnny". lol. that was funny. somehow during this episode, i felt real sorry for souless sam. i'm sure none of us really liked him. he has been an emotionless dick though. he made up for it by being super funny though. but i felt sorry for him even when he was trying to kill bobby. i felt even more pity when death were putting in his soul back. he was really pleading!! didnt know souless sam could get so worried. death is good though! he just went in got it! cant wait to see old sam back. it was wonderful times souless sam. wont forget you!


----------



## Fourangers (Dec 11, 2010)

Next chapter is going to be on January 28th. 

Oh God, I'm going to cry. 



Castiel said:


> I like to think that Michael and Lucifer tried to give him shit but he just looked at them with those eyes of his and they crapped themselves.



QFT.  I bet they didn't even try to do anything funny, just kept their heads lowered like scorned children while Death calmly picked Sam's soul back.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 11, 2010)

i really like the way they handled Death's character...it's so ALIVE!! 

i imagined him saying to the 2 archangels when he entered the cage the same thing he always say when he meets up w/ Dean...

*SIT!!*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 11, 2010)

> Next episode is going to be on January 28th.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2010)

i hate how i have to wait a whole month



Sin said:


> Dean's plan was solid.
> 
> Death is one powerful mofo. It took him like 30 seconds to get Sam's soul from the cage.



30 seconds is atleast a couple of weeks in hell right 

expect nothing less from the man who can reap god


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

So I was talking to my ex and missed like the whole episode. Can someone summarize what happened?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> So I was talking to my ex and missed like the whole episode. Can someone summarize what happened?



to get sam soul back death made a wager with dean. dean had to become death for 24 hours by putting on death's ring, if he takes off the ring he loses the wager. meanwhile sam is trying to kill bobby to drink his blood (i think) as part of a spell in order to stop dean from trying to put the soul in him. one of deans jobs was to kill a sick little girl, which he flatly refused which caused a butterfly effect in which a woman who wasn't suppose to die did.filled with grief the woman's husband tries to commit suicide by drinking and driving. dean takes off his ring to save the husband which caused dean to lose the wager. he comes home just in time to save bobby from dying by sam's hand. death comes to have a talk with dean, death says he'll give sam back his soul because their's something he wants dean to do. episode ends with death putting in sam's soul.

there you go


----------



## Keollyn (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful summary


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 11, 2010)

I have to give Dean credit, that was a pretty ballsy plan.  Also its a totally believable way for him to get Sam's soul back, I buy Death being able to reach in and take it.

Its interesting that he said nothing not even he can destroy a soul, I wonder if that holds true for God since God made them.

I'm curious whats going on with the souls that is big enough to even get Death's attention, and make him want to help Dean stop it.

As for all that 'natural order' crap I'm with Dean's original position.  Yes there are unforeseen consequences to every action, you could hesitate slightly getting out of the shower and slip and die as a result.

Things don't have to happen as they were destined, the fact that Michael never wore him as a meatsuit and there was no grand battle is proof of that.

I'm also curious if that 'natural order' comes from God since he created the universe and everything in it except Death.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm watching the episode right now and watching sammy trying to kill bobby is like watching an old bugs bunny cartoon with elmer fudge

 Oh sam, you dumb red neck


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I have to give Dean credit, that was a pretty ballsy plan.  Also its a totally believable way for him to get Sam's soul back, I buy Death being able to reach in and take it.
> 
> Its interesting that he said nothing not even he can destroy a soul, I wonder if that holds true for God since God made them.
> 
> ...



Well they have had an Apocalypse many many times before. I'm guessing 20,000 years from now some demon will be Lilith strong wage war on heaven free Lucifer and some Winchester will be the meatsuit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2010)

i liked how the dude didn't regret eating that slice of pizza, as a pizza lover, i wonder how good was this said pizza 

so is it confirmed that death is equal to god or maybe a bit below him?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2010)

supernatural universe god and death existed before creation though they debate on who came first. eventually the universe must die apparently so in the end god gets reaped by death. death however is made a somewhat of a bitch because of having a role to play in the Apocalypse.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> to get sam soul back death made a wager with dean. dean had to become death for 24 hours by putting on death's ring, if he takes off the ring he loses the wager. meanwhile sam is trying to kill bobby to drink his blood (i think) as part of a spell in order to stop dean from trying to put the soul in him. one of deans jobs was to kill a sick little girl, which he flatly refused which caused a butterfly effect in which a woman who wasn't suppose to die did.filled with grief the woman's husband tries to commit suicide by drinking and driving. dean takes off his ring to save the husband which caused dean to lose the wager. he comes home just in time to save bobby from dying by sam's hand. death comes to have a talk with dean, death says he'll give sam back his soul because their's something he wants dean to do. episode ends with death putting in sam's soul.


You left out that Dean actually went back and killed the little girl after saving the husband, _who was going to kill himself by ramming a bus which would kill more people_.

Also Balthasar's spell needed Sam to do a bunch of horrible completely irredeemable crap where the soul would refuse to go back.  "Killing your father" was first on the list.





> As for all that 'natural order' crap I'm with Dean's original position. Yes there are unforeseen consequences to every action, you could hesitate slightly getting out of the shower and slip and die as a result.


oh god you just made me remember the Groundhog Day episode


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 11, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> i liked how the dude didn't regret eating that slice of pizza, as a pizza lover, i wonder how good was this said pizza
> 
> so is it confirmed that death is equal to god or maybe a bit below him?



First time posting in this thread lol, but anyways i think Death is above God, reason being he can Reap God.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> First time posting in this thread lol, but anyways i think Death is above God, reason being he can Reap God.



He will reap God. Not he "can" reap God.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> You left out that Dean actually went back and killed the little girl after saving the husband, _who was going to kill himself by ramming a bus which would kill more people_.



i was summarizing, it's ok to leave out details 



Castiel said:


> Also Balthasar's spell needed Sam to do a bunch of horrible completely irredeemable crap where the soul would refuse to go back.  "Killing your father" was first on the list.



thanks for the info


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 11, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> First time posting in this thread lol, but anyways i think Death is above God, reason being he can Reap God.



your new here? cool. welcome to this part of the naruto forums! hope you have a good time here! i dont like that anything can beat god in the supernatural universe.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> i was summarizing, it's ok to leave out details


True, but's a very big detail, it's why Death decided to get the soul back.


> He will reap God. Not he "can" reap God.


Interesting interpretation, like God willingly letting himself get reaped, thus bringing a permanent end to the cosmos. 


> i dont like that anything can beat god in the supernatural universe


Death is at the very least God's equal, he clearly said it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2010)

just something i remember being discussed a while ago about whether the colt can kill death and how Lucifer said only 5 things are immune etc

Remember IIRC Lucifer said only five things in *creation *are immune. Death might not fall under that due to him possibly being older than God etc


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Death is at the very least God's equal, he clearly said it.



ok. that makes me feel a tingy bit better. i still dont like death being equal though. in the bible, god will actually destroy death.


----------



## Skandranan (Dec 11, 2010)

Question: If Lucifer was able to use a ritual to bind Death to his will, could the same sort of thing be possible with God (who is supposedly equal to Death)?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 11, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> your new here? cool. welcome to this part of the naruto forums! hope you have a good time here! i dont like that anything can beat god in the supernatural universe.


 Thank You, an yeah after the latest episode you kinda get the sense that Death is a tad bit above God or a least i do. You would think that God would help out Sam soul after everything he did, but i guess such matters are to mundane for him.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 12, 2010)

I am glad this episode still portrayed Death as a badass. He is one of the only characters that can put Dean in his place. The practically shits himself when he talks to Death. Good they kept it that way.

Dean should have taken Adam out of the cage. There are risks involved for removing Sam, and Adam was innocent in all this. True, he did say yes to Michael, but this is a guy who was just thrust into a world he knew nothing about and saying yes to Michael in order to prevent Lucifer from winning was not a bad thing from his perspective. Sam started the apocalypse and agreed to being stuck in the cage. Adam should have had priority over him


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> I am glad this episode still portrayed Death as a badass. He is one of the only characters that can put Dean in his place. The practically shits himself when he talks to Death. Good they kept it that way.


Yeah watching Dean damn near piss himself when Death said that people treated him with more respect was great, and him trying to apologize 

also this episode was written by Sarah Gamble (new show runner now that Kripke stepped down), she also wrote "Two Minutes to Midnight" (including the Pizza scene) so what did you all expect 


> Dean should have taken Adam out of the cage. There are risks involved for removing Sam, and Adam was innocent in all this. True, he did say yes to Michael, but this is a guy who was just thrust into a world he knew nothing about and saying yes to Michael in order to prevent Lucifer from winning was not a bad thing from his perspective. Sam started the apocalypse and agreed to being stuck in the cage. Adam should have had priority over him


You speak as if Winchesters were capable of logic


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2010)

Adam is really more of a stranger than a brother though.  It may seem like a dick move, but I'd bet that 99.9% of us would make the same call.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 12, 2010)

Skandranan said:


> Question: If Lucifer was able to use a ritual to bind Death to his will, could the same sort of thing be possible with God (who is supposedly equal to Death)?



i don't think so...cause if it were possible then Luci should've just bound god and be done w/ it

i'm not entirely sure if he is equal to God but its certain that he is above Michael and Luci... maybe the statement that he will eventually reap God could just be one of those _"natural order of things"_... and like another poster here once said : he is Death and God is Life, once he reaps God.. Life will end.. and since there's no Death w/o Life ...he will also eventually cease to exist. THE END!!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 12, 2010)

Michael has to protect Adam. Sammy not so much


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> Thank You, an yeah after the latest episode you kinda get the sense that Death is a tad bit above God or a least i do. You would think that God would help out Sam soul after everything he did, but i guess such matters are to mundane for him.



your welcome! death is not or should not be above God in *ANY* universe!! yeah, and maybe God should have helped dean and adam. dunno why though. 

and as i was saying about death... i think that death is not entirely sure about who is more powerful, but i think that death "believes" that they are equal. and as someone said before about lucifer binding death, if lucifer can do that then why did he not do it to God? death just "thinks" he is equal to God because he is so powerful. but we know *God* is so much more powerful cause God can create and destroy, death can only destroy.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Well they have had an Apocalypse many many times before. I'm guessing 20,000 years from now some demon will be Lilith strong wage war on heaven free Lucifer and some Winchester will be the meatsuit.



They've had an apocalypse many times before?  Where was that ever said in this series?

Remember what Gabriel said?  "From the moment Dad flipped on the lights around here, we knew it was all going to end with you.  Always".

That sounds to me like a single apocalypse.



Dolohov27 said:


> First time posting in this thread lol, but  anyways i think Death is above God, reason being he can Reap God.



He'll reap God someday, that doesn't mean he can do it whenever he wants.  And when God dies Death will likely soon follow since no life means no death.

And if you're comparing them that way remember that God keeps Death in a rainy day craft box whenever he doesn't have a use for him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They've had an apocalypse many times before?  Where was that ever said in this series?



Some of the other gods had plans for an apocalyspe as well.  So an apocalypic type of event could have occurred before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2010)

hmm, come to think of it, i wonder why death was locked up in the first place, he just seems like a guy who wants to play his role/ do what he was meant to do.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> And when God dies Death will likely soon follow since no life means no death.


There's a possibility Death existed before God did and he said the only thing that will always exist is himself.

I imagine when he does Reap God he will sit alone in the darkness content, the only thing he misses being the Bacon Dogs.


----------



## Shidoshi (Dec 12, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> so is it confirmed that death is equal to god or maybe a bit below him?


This is all that's confirmed:

God and Death are both so old, neither truly remember who came first.  In the end, Death will reap God.

Now, whether Death's reaping of God is all part of the "Natural Order", or whether or not Death has the power to do so despite God's intentions, or whether or not God can prevent being reaped, is unknown.

Death was able to be bound to an Archangel by a spell; no such spell is known to do the same to God, much less that the same spell used on Death would not have worked on God (or Lucifer would have done it).

I personally think they're two sides of the same _Supernatural_-universal force or phenomenon, but I guess that would depend on whether or not Sam and Dean stopping the God-decreed Apocalypse, was part of God's plan.  Death himself said that the Winchester boy's have an affinity for fucking up the "Natural Order", and Balthazar himself was genuinely surprised by the Apocalypse being stopped (apparently) *against* God's word.

It's enough to make your head spin, if you sit and think about it long enough.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2010)

I think too many people view the fact that Death can reap God in order to try to establish a pyramid of who's on top.

Dean killed Azazel.  That doesn't mean that Dean is stronger or more powerful than a demon.  It could just be that when God is tired of existence that he asks the only being with the means to let him die, well... let him die.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Some of the other gods had plans for an apocalyspe as well.  So an apocalypic type of event could have occurred before.



They had plans, that doesn't mean that any of them would have succeeded.  Their power was nothing compared to that of Lucifer and Michael.  Plus Sam and Dean have killed several of gods of their level.

As for "an apocalyptic event could have occurred before" you don't think any of them would have made mention of it if they had "ended" the world before?



Castiel said:


> There's a possibility Death existed before God did and he said the only thing that will always exist is himself.
> 
> I imagine when he does Reap God he will sit alone in the darkness content, the only thing he misses being the Bacon Dogs.



I don't see how he could have existed before God.  How can their be death without life?



Shidoshi said:


> I personally think they're two sides of the same _Supernatural_-universal force or phenomenon, but I guess that would depend on whether or not Sam and Dean stopping the God-decreed Apocalypse, was part of God's plan.  Death himself said that the Winchester boy's have an affinity for fucking up the "Natural Order", and Balthazar himself was genuinely surprised by the Apocalypse being stopped (apparently) *against* God's word.
> 
> It's enough to make your head spin, if you sit and think about it long enough.



Think about what God (Chuck) said after the apocalypse was stopped.  He said it was all a test for Sam and Dean and they passed.  So it wasn't that they did it against his will, he simply allowed it to happen to see what would happen.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> I don't see how he could have existed before God. How can their be death without life?


The way Death speaks I saw him as a being of nothingness, entropy, obvlivion, etc.

Basically representing the absense of existance.  Darkness is still darkness without light





> So it wasn't that they did it against his will, he simply allowed it to happen to see what would happen.


Yeah, I saw it as God allowing free will to prove itself, they won but they did it on their own without his help


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They had plans, that doesn't mean that any of them would have succeeded.  Their power was nothing compared to that of Lucifer and Michael.  Plus Sam and Dean have killed several of gods of their level.
> 
> As for "an apocalyptic event could have occurred before" you don't think any of them would have made mention of it if they had "ended" the world before?



Dude seriously.  It's ok to admit you are wrong from time to time.  You don't need to argue about every little thing . 

You said there was a "single apocalypse" Obviously this wasn't true because the other gods had plans for their own apocalypses.  Meaning there is more than one apocalypse.  Whether or not one as occurred before and was prevented by previous hunters is debateable, but certainly possible.  Done.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2010)

Castiel said:


> The way Death speaks I saw him as a being of nothingness, entropy, obvlivion, etc.
> 
> Basically representing the absense of existance.  Darkness is still darkness without lightYeah, I saw it as God allowing free will to prove itself, they won but they did it on their own without his help



I disagree.  Death is the end of life.  If there is no life there is nothing to end and thus no death.  I would think if his nature were entropy or oblivion that would be his name and not Death.  It makes it very easy to discern his true nature, he is a being of death.



Irishwonder said:


> Dude seriously.  It's ok to admit you are wrong from time to time.  You don't need to argue about every little thing .



I'm sorry I have the audacity to disagree with you.  I wasn't aware I was supposed to just agree with everything people say here.

How about instead of complaining when I disagree with you you sit down and discuss it with me (I'm pretty sure that's what sites like this are for). or just take no further part in the discussion and ignore my posts.



Irishwonder said:


> You said there was a "single apocalypse" Obviously this wasn't true because the other gods had plans for their own apocalypses.  Meaning there is more than one apocalypse.  Whether or not one as occurred before and was prevented by previous hunters is debateable, but certainly possible.  Done.



Each of them had a different version of the apocalypse.  Not all of them could be true.  In fact by the very meaning of the word you would think that only one could happen.  If the world didn't end then it wasn't an apocalypse was it?

The angels seem like they're the oldest and most powerful of God's creations (since he created the universe) so I would be inclined to think their apocalypse is the real one.  Especially when you consider a single one of God's archangels could kill them all and stop any of the lesser gods apocalypses effortlessly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2010)

I don't know why these little "who's stronger" fights are such a staple in this thread.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> I disagree. Death is the end of life. If there is no life there is nothing to end and thus no death. I would think if his nature were entropy or oblivion that would be his name and not Death. It makes it very easy to discern his true nature, he is a being of death.


There is no Horseman named Entropy, thus he's named Death.


Also no life means death, if life doesn't exist then there is only Death and very idea that he could have existed before God means he can exist without God.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 12, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't know why these little "who's stronger" fights are such a staple in this thread.


Meh, look at the forum's title. There's bound to be a lot of kids around.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 12, 2010)

Whats interesting to note is the possibility of more than one God, I.E. The Faeries God.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 12, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> your welcome! death is not or should not be above God in *ANY* universe!! yeah, and maybe God should have helped dean and adam. dunno why though.
> 
> and as i was saying about death... i think that death is not entirely sure about who is more powerful, but i think that death "believes" that they are equal. and as someone said before about lucifer binding death, if lucifer can do that then why did he not do it to God? death just "thinks" he is equal to God because he is so powerful. but we know *God* is so much more powerful cause* God can create and destroy, death can only destroy*.


 This is a great point you have here, it pretty much pokes a huge hole in what i was saying a couple post back.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

overall, death is not powerful enough to reap god, because god still is the most powerful being in existance. death only "thinks" he can reap god. but anyways, the fact  that the writer/s placed that death can kill god thing in the show shows how much they think of him... or how much they think of death.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2010)

> The Faeries God.


Oberon isn't their god, he's their king.  Not to say he isn't much stronger than them, but the respect they have for him is the same as a regular king.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 12, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> This is a great point you have here, it pretty much pokes a huge hole in what i was saying a couple post back.



lol, i sense sarcasm here. are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm sorry I have the audacity to disagree with you.  I wasn't aware I was supposed to just agree with everything people say here.
> 
> How about instead of complaining when I disagree with you you sit down and discuss it with me (I'm pretty sure that's what sites like this are for). or just take no further part in the discussion and ignore my posts.
> 
> ...



I'm not annoyed about you disagreeing with me, I'm annoyed you can't ever accept an opinion other than your own without turning it into a colossel argument.  I've seen you do this to MANY users in this thread.

As for the apocalypse being only one event, that doesn't seem to be the case even with the biblical apocalypse.  We can safely say that since Lucifier's rising the apocalypse was upon the world and yet the Winchesters didn't stop it, but merely postponed it.  So there will at the very least be another biblical apocalypse sometime in the future.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ok. that makes me feel a tingy bit better. i still dont like death being equal though. in the bible, god will actually destroy death.



there is two types of destruction in the bible of death. the first being when Jesus died, in which death was defeated meaning no more instant trip to hell after one dies (assuming your saved). the second is in post Apocalypse where the people still left after the end of the world and the following rebirth don't die. though i don't remember the use of destroy in that context concerning death. 

Horseman named Entropy got that from Wikipedia stop it. 

As far as the many apocalypses, a couple of angels make reference to Lucy and Michy having shaolin showdowns for eons over and over, which to think of it how old is the earth? How old is human civilization compared to the amount of time we spent 250,000 years ago being a slight bit smarter than monkeys according to good old evolution.

Gab reason for leaving heaven was because he was tired of the constant infighting and having to pick a side. He got pissed because Dean and Sam weren't doing their part, but relented when he figured that there was a small chance that Dean and Sam could stop it.

I think what was special about this apocalypses, strictly speaking of the judeo-christian sort, was that it was jump started by a demon and an angel faction tired of god being afk of all things. I think that it was kinda early honestly, for example the anti-christ was way too young to be introduced considering his introduction in the bible places him to be at least 20-30 years older. Probably out living the current Winchesters and placing the burden on their sons when Lucifer was scheduled to come out. 

Apparently god in supernatural verse was cheering for Sam and Dean which is probably why he went afk for so long. Maybe god got tired of heaven and decided to end the cycle or not go through with this current cycle. Again the cage probably has a timer for release, i'd probably guess the last cage did as well. We also know that in the end Michy would lose the fight, ultimately meaning that Lucy wins, the angels leave earth to start over somewhere else and were all stuck in valves l4d universe. 

My theory? god (i refuse to capitalize the g on supernaturals version of God) goes afk, which forces the angels to want for the apocalypse probably a decade or two earlier than scheduled. This also ends up stirring the demons up and bing bang boom, sam and dean. god cheering for Sam and Dean goes out of his way to keep them alive interfering probably since the day they were born. Dean and Sam follow the script god figured they would, which confuses the hell out of heaven. Also because this is all happening 20 years before it should, the various events, the 4 horsemen, the anti-christ and blah blah are all underpowered or not ready to do what they are suppose to do which is basically rape humanity without lubrication. Cue heroic sacrifice by sammy boy, god takes a vacation at venus, and gg. 

As far as death and god is concerned, death didn't say "oh yeah i can totally kill god", he says "i will reap him." and considering that he plays the literal role of grim reaper which is showing up when someone is about to die, i'm guessing that god at some point gets tired of the physical world period and lets the universe expand into nothingness like it naturally would. and in doing so lets himself get reaped by death.

As far as the christian end of the world versus say Ragnarok, when an arch angel can pimp slap you and 10 other gods in 30 seconds i'm guessing that your plan wasn't worth shit to begin with. Also each pagan gods version of the world _contradicted_ itself. So whose end of the world plan do we follow? Let all the pantheons have a battle royal to find out maybe? it's of no consequence. Do you think that the army of vampires to take over the world or the shifters plan of domination was invented overnight? My money? No. Apparently each king monster has a way of ending the world or at least fucking over humanity, do their plans count as the apocalypse? What happens when Odin bitch slaps lead vampire in order to do his Ragnarok with no fuse? 

Any way as far as power levels in my supernatural verse goes...err don't. This show is designed around sam and dean being able to take on anything. If that thing was moving at the speed of light, created anti-matter, and shot nukes from its ass, Sam and Dean needs to be able to handle it. Consider this, Lucy blows up Casty like an overinflated balloon. Lucy then proceeds to take his frustration out of Dean, Lucy who one hit ko's gods in an overcooked meatsuit, was somehow was able to pull back enough that dean has a face left to heal when Cast returns. Oh and Dean was able to take these punches to the face just long enough for god to plot gank Lucy so hard that Sam, who was completed dominated by Lucy just an episode before,  able to calmly walk to the edge of the vortex, grab Michy, and jump before Lucy took control again.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> there is two types of destruction in the bible of death. the first being when Jesus died, in which death was defeated meaning no more instant trip to hell after one dies (assuming your saved). the second is in post Apocalypse where the people still left after the end of the world and the following rebirth don't die. though i don't remember the use of destroy in that context concerning death.
> 
> Horseman named Entropy got that from Wikipedia stop it.
> 
> ...



......... wow! this is some long shit!!:amazed (not really meaning this is crap. meaning this is amazing.) there are a few things i would like to address but it is too long and i cannot bother now. but, the major thing i would like to address, is the reference of the destruction of death. when jesus died, he didnt destroy death. he overcame it and found a way to make others hopefully overcome it too. and death was only defeated in the post apocalyptic times, because death was also thrown in hellfire with the 3 great evils. rev.20:14, and death and hades were thrown into the lake of fire(the fiery lake is the second death).


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ......... wow! this is some long shit!!:amazed (not really meaning this is crap. meaning this is amazing.) there are a few things i would like to address but it is too long and i cannot bother now. but, the major thing i would like to address, is the reference of the destruction of death. when jesus died, he didnt destroy death. he overcame it and found a way to make others hopefully overcome it too. and death was only defeated in the post apocalyptic times, because death was also thrown in hellfire with the 3 great evils. rev.20:14, and death and hades were thrown into the lake of fire(the fiery lake is the second death).



aww i see. always need to read up on my Revelations. I do know that hades get toss in but the spirit of death itself didn't make the connection.We about to christian up a supernatural thread if we continue lolz.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

Revelation, it's Revelation.  I know its a very minor detail but it happens every time that its begun to bug me


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> aww i see. always need to read up on my Revelations. I do know that hades get toss in but the spirit of death itself didn't make the connection.We about to christian up a supernatural thread if we continue lolz.



lol. i am guessing your a christian or a "soon to be christian"? maybe a backslider seeing the errors of his ways?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lol. i am guessing your a christian or a "soon to be christian"? maybe a backslider seeing the errors of his ways?



there is always error in my ways. lolz someone asked me why i can stand supernatural verse smallville and its jesus superman. For one i can respect supernatural approach to this subject, yes it has some cringe worthy moments, but to be fair to it its more touch and go. Supernatural doesn't intentially troll Christianity, though most of its cringe worthy moments is when dealing with christians. Yes that's a very funny line to walk. Smallville however has been trolling both ends of the stick while being badly written dribble.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 13, 2010)

You know I really can't believe that Dean is really forcing Sam's soul into Sam.  I mean Sam was full of win this season.  The fairy episode when he was getting ready to have sex with the hippie.  Soulles sam is AWESOME.  Kill demons and fuck bitches then drink beer?  Sounds like a awesome job.  

I think Dean is still angry with the whole vampire thing.

And as far as multiple gods are concerned, I thought they went over this when Lucifer killed literally odin and all the other religion gods.

Although they brought up other aspects of religion to possibly go with.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You know I really can't believe that Dean is really forcing Sam's soul into Sam.  I mean Sam was full of win this season.  The fairy episode when he was getting ready to have sex with the hippie.  Soulles sam is AWESOME.  Kill demons and fuck bitches then drink beer?  Sounds like a awesome job.
> 
> I think Dean is still angry with the whole vampire thing.
> 
> ...



souless sam nearly killed bobby in his own house.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Death's return was pretty nice. He also got to flex his muscle and instantly get Sam's soul back like it was a walk in the park. I wonder what he does with that ring? It obviously doesn't give him much power, if any.

I wonder how many episodes it will take for the wall to crack? 2? 3? Place your bets.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm not annoyed about you disagreeing with me, I'm annoyed you can't ever accept an opinion other than your own without turning it into a colossel argument.  I've seen you do this to MANY users in this thread.



Colossal argument?  I debate theories on a show I enjoy.  Again I believe that's the whole point of sites like this.  To discuss and debate things.



Irishwonder said:


> As for the apocalypse being only one event, that doesn't seem to be the case even with the biblical apocalypse.  We can safely say that since Lucifier's rising the apocalypse was upon* the world and yet the Winchesters didn't stop it, but merely postponed it*.  So there will at the very least be another biblical apocalypse sometime in the future.



What do you mean?  Michael and Lucifer will never have their true vessels unless Sam and Dean are reincarnated and say yes.  That's assuming they ever manage to get out of the cage again.

For all we know the only way to get them out of the cage is to use the horsemen rings again and I doubt Death will be parting with his anytime soon.



Shadow said:


> You know I really can't believe that Dean is really forcing Sam's soul into Sam.  I mean Sam was full of win this season.  The fairy episode when he was getting ready to have sex with the hippie.  Soulles sam is AWESOME.  Kill demons and fuck bitches then drink beer?  Sounds like a awesome job.
> 
> I think Dean is still angry with the whole vampire thing.
> 
> ...



Sam was willing to sacrifice Dean and murder Bobby.  I don't see how having him that way is advantageous.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death's return was pretty nice. He also got to flex his muscle and instantly get Sam's soul back like it was a walk in the park. I wonder what he does with that ring? It obviously doesn't give him much power, if any.
> 
> I wonder how many episodes it will take for the wall to crack? 2? 3? Place your bets.



season finale


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

I was under the impression that the season finale = series finale.  Or are you suggesting that it won't happen until the last episode? 

That might actually be good. Then I don't have to see UberEmoSam.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 13, 2010)

You will still see Emo Sam though, so brace yourself...

''Dean...I think I've done some very evil things''


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm still wondering if Chuck will ever come back.  I'd imagine if anyone could repair a soul it would be him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

"THE SOUL IS MORE VALUABLE THAN YOU KNOW, DEAN!!"

That's all he'll say. More _clever _foreshadowing.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope he keeps most of his character traits at least, hope the entire Chuck persona wasn't just a facade. But why would he help? Castiel already said he helped more than he had to back when season 5 ended.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I hope he keeps most of his character traits at least, hope the entire Chuck persona wasn't just a facade. But why would he help? Castiel already said he helped more than he had to back when season 5 ended.



He helped more than he had to but he does seem to really like Sam and Dean.  It would be a good excuse to bring him back for an appearance and he is about the only one I could see really being able to help Sam.

He might do it as a reward for them stopping whatever this soul business is.

They may just leave him that way forever but I'm sure a lot of fans would like to see the return of Chuck.

If anything I'd just love to see an exchange between him and Death.


----------



## Sin (Dec 13, 2010)

Do we know if they plan to end things with this season or if there's already a Season 7 in the works?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

If the money's right the show takes flight. 

Death vs Chuck would be a good showdown (not in a fighting sense). I imagine it would just boil down to either over-the-top dialogue or a pissing contest.


----------



## Shidoshi (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Think about what God (Chuck) said after the apocalypse was stopped.  He said it was all a test for Sam and Dean and they passed.  So it wasn't that they did it against his will, he simply allowed it to happen to see what would happen.





> Yeah, I saw it as God allowing free will to prove itself, they won but they did it on their own without his help


That's why I said "apparently".  I don't know if Balthazar knew it was a test; he probably didn't.  Michael took his Father's word seriously enough, but I don't see God, even the _Supernatural_-verse God trollin' his angels for the hell of it, or for a test...

...but then again, I'm not an omnipotent, omnipresent, omniscient being, so it probably wouldn't make sense to me either way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the money's right the show takes flight.
> 
> Death vs Chuck would be a good showdown (not in a fighting sense). I imagine it would just boil down to either over-the-top dialogue or a pissing contest.



I'd imagine them more having a casual chat about the state of the universe and everything in it.  Maybe enjoying a couple of bacon dogs.



Shidoshi said:


> That's why I said "apparently".  I don't know if Balthazar knew it was a test; he probably didn't.  Michael took his Father's word seriously enough, *but I don't see God, even the Supernatural-verse God trollin' his angels for the hell of it, or for a test...*
> 
> ...but then again, I'm not an omnipotent, omnipresent, omniscient being, so it probably wouldn't make sense to me either way.



He didn't seem to particularly care what happened to most of the angels.  If he really wanted the apocalypse to happen he could have ripped the cage back open anytime he wanted.  Or just not put the boys on that plane when Lucifer was escaping.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Death seems more like a by-the-book kinda guy and Chuck is more of a free spirit. I don't think they'd see eye-to-eye. It would be entertaining at the very least.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death seems more like a by-the-book kinda guy and Chuck is more of a free spirit. I don't think they'd see eye-to-eye. It would be entertaining at the very least.



I'd be surprised if they saw eye-to-eye given that they're complete opposites in nature.  I just think it would be interesting to see a chat between the two oldest and most powerful beings in the universe.

Since God created everything in the universe (save himself and Death) it leads me to wonder if the "natural order" comes from God.  That could be an interesting topic for discussion.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What do you mean?  Michael and Lucifer will never have their true vessels unless Sam and Dean are reincarnated and say yes.  That's assuming they ever manage to get out of the cage again.



Well the show kind of messed around with this part.  

Originally Dean was chosen as Michael's meat-suit because he was the one who jump-started the apocalypse.  That's why Cas was sent to retrieve Dean from Hell.

Then they kind of retconned it with the Winchester blood line being Michael's "sword."

Regardless, whether it's the corruption of an innocent man in hell or a Winchester descendant, Michael will have plenty of options for a host when the apocalypse resumes.

Lucifier's host is even easier, considering you just need the hybrid demon blood/ human.  Considering there were dozens in season 2, that shouldn't be too hard to recreate.

Either way, Lucifier and Michael were destined to finish their fight, so while Dean may have averted the apocalypse for now, it'll eventually rear it's head again.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

lol, yes people!! Death vs God (not necessarily in a combat sense) would be nice to see. a discussion between them! wow! and as it has been said before, they are both different characters..... i wonder how death woulld react to God?!?! wonder if he will say SIT!! here is the convo....

death:hello God.

God:hello death.

death:*SIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

God:aaaawwwww hell NO! bitch no you didnt!! do you think this is Dean!! you did not just do that!!! i am the CREATOR!! BITCH YOU BETTER RECOGNIZE!!!!!!

and wat is wrong with uberemosam!? i like him. he seems more emotional.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What do you mean?  Michael and Lucifer will never have their true vessels unless Sam and Dean are reincarnated and say yes.  That's assuming they ever manage to get out of the cage again.
> 
> For all we know the only way to get them out of the cage is to use the horsemen rings again and I doubt Death will be parting with his anytime soon.



Why don't people read post made a page before? 

Anyway Michael and Lucifers true vessels can appear at any time, in fact every 20 years. All sam or dean have to do is lay down the pipe on a chick long enough for two male children to be born. I also doubt that Lucy's current cage is any different from the _*last cage he was locked in*_. Which was jailed braked by a badass demon, and a few angels tired of god trolling them. I bet in 20-30 years some church will decide to build their sancturary on that exact spot and bam enter winchester juniors (or juniors, juniors) ready to be take to the prom. though i'm guessing the cage won't open till several thousand years from now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Well the show kind of messed around with this part.
> 
> Originally Dean was chosen as Michael's meat-suit because he was the one who jump-started the apocalypse.  That's why Cas was sent to retrieve Dean from Hell.
> 
> ...



Him being in Adam is the same as Lucifer being in that random guy.  It would hold him for a while but eventually it would burn out.  Dean is (in Michael's own words) his "true vessel".

Michael needed the son of John and Mary Winchester.  He was only able to use Adam because he had half the bloodline.  The farther away you get from that the less suitable the vessel would likely be.



Irishwonder said:


> Lucifier's host is even easier, considering you just need the hybrid demon blood/ human.  Considering there were dozens in season 2, that shouldn't be too hard to recreate.



What do you mean he just needs hybrid demon blood/human?  The guy he was in was drinking gallons of demon blood and could barely keep from spontaneously combusting as his body slowly burned away.



Irishwonder said:


> Either way, Lucifier and Michael were destined to finish their fight, so while Dean may have averted the apocalypse for now, it'll eventually rear it's head again.



They were destined to fight inside Sam and Dean.  They were always the intended vessels.  The fact that that is not going to happen means destiny has been changed.

Again God said it was all a test for Sam and Dean.  Everything else fell to the wayside.  Michael and Lucifer could very well spend the rest of eternity in that box.



Wuzzman said:


> Why don't people read post made a page before?
> 
> *Anyway Michael and Lucifers true vessels can appear at any time, in fact every 20 years. *All  sam or dean have to do is lay down the pipe on a chick long enough for  two male children to be born. I also doubt that Lucy's current cage is  any different from the _*last cage he was locked in*_. Which  was jailed braked by a badass demon, and a few angels tired of god  trolling them. I bet in 20-30 years some church will decide to build  their sancturary on that exact spot and bam enter winchester juniors (or  juniors, juniors) ready to be take to the prom. though i'm guessing the  cage won't open till several thousand years from now.



True vessel appears every 20 years?  Where exactly are you getting that from?  They each only have one _true_ vessel.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> lol, yes people!! Death vs God (not necessarily in a combat sense) would be nice to see. a discussion between them! wow! and as it has been said before, they are both different characters..... i wonder how death woulld react to God?!?! wonder if he will say SIT!! here is the convo....
> 
> death:hello God.
> 
> ...



death: god.
god: death.
death: cheese steak.
god: starving.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Him being in Adam is the same as Lucifer being in that random guy.  It would hold him for a while but eventually it would burn out.  Dean is (in Michael's own words) his "true vessel".
> 
> Michael needed the son of John and Mary Winchester.  He was only able to use Adam because he had half the bloodline.  The farther away you get from that the less suitable the vessel would likely be.
> 
> ...



you kinda missed the point of Michy stating that the winchestors are *BLOODLINE*. In which case bastard son of john winchestor would make a proper vessel, just not the correct vessel. The reason why Sam and Dean were the correct vessels because its SAM and DEAN. Meaning that the relationship between the brothers mirrored the relationship Michy and Lucy had. It is the irony that forms the destiny that makes Dean and Sam work. 

I highly doubt Dean will die without settling down. If Sam hadn't come back he would at least have a child with the girl he was playing house with. Maybe 2. In which case if he did have two and Lucy and Michy did choose or could bust the cage it would preferably be when those 2 kids reach adult hood. even if dean has only one child if raised normal enough he to will have kids keeping the bloodline intact until destiny calls for another apocalypse assuming one will happen. 

I don't think that destiny changed, fact was lucy was destined to win this time. fact is god through an audible and kept dean and sam sane enough to follow the script they had in order for them to follow their destiny. oh and god really hates sam. i think sam should have died 4 seasons ago in that car accident, big easy bringing him back must be the cause of all the shit storms he has been getting since.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Him being in Adam is the same as Lucifer being in that random guy.  It would hold him for a while but eventually it would burn out.  Dean is (in Michael's own words) his "true vessel".
> 
> Michael needed the son of John and Mary Winchester.  He was only able to use Adam because he had half the bloodline.  The farther away you get from that the less suitable the vessel would likely be.
> 
> ...



While Dean may be Michael's "true vessel," the meaning of which isn't so clear from what I've stated above, he was more than ready to fight Lucifer using Adam's body.  So regardless of having that "one true vessel" a fight could still occur.

The random guy wasn't a true hybrid.  The children that Azazel bleed into were true hybrids, each capable of hosting Lucifier.  That's why they had the show-down in that abandoned town with the hell-gate until their was only one left standing.

Also Supernatural's interpretation of "destiny" is iffy at best.  In the "Monster at the end of the book," it showed that no matter how hard you try destiny can't be changed and even doing the opposite of what you are suppose to will inevitably lead you back to your original path.  Which is why everything Chuck prophecized came true.  Now if Chuck is a prophet and everything he says came true then it should have the same merit that the other prophecies in the bible must come true as well aka the apocalypse.

However, I'll grant you that the opposite is also included the show.  Ex. the nurse dying in the last episode when she was wasn't destined to die for a very long time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> you kinda missed the point of Michy stating that the winchestors are *BLOODLINE*. *In which case bastard son of john winchestor would make a proper vessel, just not the correct vessel. The reason why Sam and Dean were the correct vessels because its SAM and DEAN. *Meaning that the relationship between the brothers mirrored the relationship Michy and Lucy had. It is the irony that forms the destiny that makes Dean and Sam work.
> 
> I highly doubt Dean will die without settling down. If Sam hadn't come back he would at least have a child with the girl he was playing house with. Maybe 2. In which case if he did have two and Lucy and Michy did choose or could bust the cage it would preferably be when those 2 kids reach adult hood. even if dean has only one child if raised normal enough he to will have kids keeping the bloodline intact until destiny calls for another apocalypse assuming one will happen.



In Michael's own words when he possessed John "you're my true vessel but not my only one".  That indicates that he could inhabit other potential bodies but they would ALL be inferior to Dean.  It would stand to reason the farther away they get from Dean the more inferior they would be since the bloodline would just get further and further diluted.

If any Winchester/Campbell would do then Lucifer and Michael could have just kept resurrecting Winchesters and Campbells until they said yes.  Or Michael could have just have kept John as a host after possessing him that one time.



Wuzzman said:


> I don't think that destiny changed, fact was lucy was destined to win  this time. fact is god through an audible and kept dean and sam sane  enough to follow the script they had in order for them to follow their  destiny.



If it wasn't their destiny then why did _every_ angel we saw think it was their destiny?  Are you saying God lied to all of them to keep their true destiny of failing and having an apocalypse at some random point in the future a secret?



Wuzzman said:


> oh and god really hates sam. i think sam should have died 4  seasons ago in that car accident, big easy bringing him back must be the  cause of all the shit storms he has been getting since.



He hates Sam?  Then why did he grant him salvation in heaven when he died?  Why save him from Lucifer in the first place?



Irishwonder said:


> While Dean may be Michael's "true vessel,"  the meaning of which isn't so clear from what I've stated above, he was  more than ready to fight Lucifer using Adam's body.  So regardless of  having that "one true vessel" a fight could still occur.



A fight could occur, but without his true vessel he wouldn't have had  the full range of his power and may well have lost the fight.  We will  likely never know.



Irishwonder said:


> The random guy wasn't a true hybrid.  The children that Azazel bleed  into were true hybrids, each capable of hosting Lucifier.  That's why  they had the show-down in that abandoned town with the hell-gate until  their was only one left standing.



Is that what you meant by hybrid?  They aren't hybrid, they're just  humans infused with demon blood.  That doesn't make them a hybrid, if it  did then they all would have been susceptible to some of the weaknesses  that being a demon comes with.

And none of the other hybrids were of the Winchester bloodline so they  couldn't have been the host for Lucifer.  Even if they drank tons of  demon blood their bodies would have burned out as well.



Irishwonder said:


> Also Supernatural's interpretation of "destiny" is iffy at best.  In the  "Monster at the end of the book," it showed that no matter how hard you  try destiny can't be changed and even doing the opposite of what you  are suppose to will inevitably lead you back to your original path.   Which is why everything Chuck prophecized came true.  Now if Chuck is a  prophet and everything he says came true then it should have the same  merit that the other prophecies in the bible must come true as well aka  the apocalypse.



How did that episode show that no matter how hard you try destiny can't  be changed?  In the season 5 finale Chuck says the brothers were  fighting against destiny as part of their test and they passed.  Destiny  said they had to be host to Michael and Lucifer and fight and it didn't  happen.



Irishwonder said:


> However, I'll grant you that the opposite is also included the show.   Ex. the nurse dying in the last episode when she was wasn't destined to  die for a very long time.



Yeah, her death alone would change several things for the rest of time.   All of her actions and descendants and their actions will never happen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> In Michael's own words when he possessed John "you're my true vessel but not my only one".  That indicates that he could inhabit other potential bodies but they would ALL be inferior to Dean.  It would stand to reason the farther away they get from Dean the more inferior they would be since the bloodline would just get further and further diluted.
> 
> If any Winchester/Campbell would do then Lucifer and Michael could have just kept resurrecting Winchesters and Campbells until they said yes.  Or Michael could have just have kept John as a host after possessing him that one time.
> 
> ...



John Winchester and Mother Campbell were paired up so Sam and Dean will be born. Campbell blood line is too hillbilly for lucy and michy lolz. Again the reason why Dean is Michy true vessel is because of Sam. We don't even have mention of John Winchester having a brother. Dean was the right vessel because he was 

born at the right time, the forces of hell was gearing up their forces to jail brake lucy and heaven was getting tired of being trolled. hell michy was tired of being trolled. they wanted the apocalypse, that small heaven faction was allowed to succeed despite the marching order to stop hell from rising lucy.
he had a relationship with his father and with his brother that mirrored lucy and michy and god's relationship to a T.

god leaving heaven to go afk must have consequences that god himself knew about. i mean he isn't stupid. every angel was following the script and every angel wanted it over one way or another. fact is i'm not even sure that particular apocalypse was suppose to even happen with dean and sam. like i pointed out 2 pages before plenty of elements in lucy's army were either under prepared or underpowered. the anti-christ is freakin 12 when he is suppose to be at least in his thirties. the horsemen's arrival is suppose to fuck shit up on a global scale and then get worse. 

sure sam deserved to go to heaven for being a saint and possibly a christian. but the poor bastard has been treated like a dog while on earth for the longest time now. his only hope of happiness was before he reconnected with Dean. Except it all went to hell when big easy fucked his shit. from then on its sammy boy getting the short end of the stick for a very very long time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> John Winchester and Mother Campbell were paired up so Sam and Dean will be born. Campbell blood line is too hillbilly for lucy and michy lolz. Again the reason why Dean is Michy true vessel is because of Sam. We don't even have mention of John Winchester having a brother. Dean was the right vessel because he was



Obviously they needed that specific pairing.  As the cupid put it "top priority arrangement".  If John's bloodline was the only one that mattered then they could have paired him up with anyone.  Hell they could have had him father a dozen sons.

The bloodline descends from Cain and Abel.  So it would make sense that each bloodline was descended from one brother and thus necessary.



Wuzzman said:


> born at the right time, the forces of hell was gearing up their forces to jail brake lucy and heaven was getting tired of being trolled. hell michy was tired of being trolled. they wanted the apocalypse, that small heaven faction was allowed to succeed despite the marching order to stop hell from rising lucy.
> he had a relationship with his father and with his brother that mirrored lucy and michy and god's relationship to a T.



All of those things happened at the time they were supposed to happen, just like Sam and Dean were born when they were supposed to be born.  It was a very very elaborate plan that the angels helped along throughout history.

But in the end it came down to personal choice and Sam and Dean's choices decided their fate.



Wuzzman said:


> god leaving heaven to go afk must have consequences that god himself knew about. i mean he isn't stupid. every angel was following the script and every angel wanted it over one way or another. fact is i'm not even sure that particular apocalypse was suppose to even happen with dean and sam. like i pointed out 2 pages before plenty of elements in lucy's army were either under prepared or underpowered. *the anti-christ is freakin 12 when he is suppose to be at least in his thirties.* the horsemen's arrival is suppose to fuck shit up on a global scale and then get worse.



He was supposed to be in his 30's?  Says who?

He seemed plenty powerful and if he had fallen into Lucifer's hands Lucifer would have been able to use his powers just the same.

As for Lucifers army being "unprepared" you assume there was supposed to be an equal fight.  As we saw time and time again (with limited exception) the power of a demon pales in comparison to that of an angel.

Seems to me a single Archangel could lay waste to almost all of hell single handed.  Let alone the combined might of Michael, Raphael and the entire host of heaven once Michael killed Lucifer.



Wuzzman said:


> sure sam deserved to go to heaven for being a saint and possibly a christian. but the poor bastard has been treated like a dog while on earth for the longest time now. his only hope of happiness was before he reconnected with Dean. Except it all went to hell when big easy fucked his shit. from then on its sammy boy getting the short end of the stick for a very very long time.



Yeah, I fail to see how that means God hates him.  He didn't personally fuck up Sam's life.  That was mainly Azazel.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Obviously they needed that specific pairing.  As the cupid put it "top priority arrangement".  If John's bloodline was the only one that mattered then they could have paired him up with anyone.  Hell they could have had him father a dozen sons.
> 
> The bloodline descends from Cain and Abel.  So it would make sense that each bloodline was descended from one brother and thus necessary.
> 
> ...



Again. John needed two sons, mammy winchester was the only chick that could have given him both dean and sam, especially sam. that wouldn't in my book make the campbells the lucy line but maybe i'm wrong.

as far as lucy's forces are concerned. Lucy never considered his demons his real subordinates. The forces of lucy was the four horsemen and the anti-christ. according to the source material cough bible cough, the anti-christ is very much a grown man and leads the fight against heaven. In fact lucy's plan for the chibi anti-chirst was to "raise him up in all things evil and fucked up" so when the war starts its not a little boy verses arch angels. 

the four horsemen was an "attempt" to match the source material to sup universe/plot since according to canon, the bible, none of them were on lucy's side. however in sup universe they are, well except death. However since i'm sure that sup universe wants to follow cannon as far as power levels are concerned, each horsemen fuck shit up on a global scale and it gets worse from there. As depopulation bad. Obviously none of the horsemen even came close to that except well death. 

My reasoning is that the demons and angels plan was hatched earlier then god's original end of the world scenario and because it started early all the elements were underwhelming in comparison to what they were suppose to do. Which will also mean that Dean and Sam weren't even fucking with god's script but a plan hatched by angels fed up with gods being afk. In fact because god was interfering when he felt like it you can argue that Dean and Sam was probably the only ones following god's script in the first place.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Again. John needed two sons, mammy winchester was the only chick that could have given him both dean and sam, especially sam. that wouldn't in my book make the campbells the lucy line but maybe i'm wrong.



If it wasn't a Campbell bloodline then why would she be the only one who could give him the true vessels?



Wuzzman said:


> as far as lucy's forces are concerned. Lucy never considered his demons his real subordinates. The forces of lucy was the four horsemen and the anti-christ. a*ccording to the source material cough bible cough*, the anti-christ is very much a grown man and leads the fight against heaven. In fact lucy's plan for the chibi anti-chirst was to "raise him up in all things evil and fucked up" so when the war starts its not a little boy verses arch angels.



Lol you're using the word of the bible as definitive proof of specific details in Supernatural?  I must have missed the passages where horsemen drive around in cherry mustangs and angels pose as tricksters.

Didn't Castiel say the bible gets more wrong than it does right?



Wuzzman said:


> the four horsemen was an "attempt" to match the source material to sup universe/plot since according to canon, the bible, none of them were on lucy's side. however in sup universe they are, well except death. However since i'm sure that sup universe wants to follow cannon as far as power levels are concerned, each horsemen fuck shit up on a global scale and it gets worse from there. As depopulation bad. Obviously none of the horsemen even came close to that except well death.



They didn't come close because they were all stopped before their plans could come to fruition.  Again showing Sam and Dean fighting against destiny, and winning.



Wuzzman said:


> *My reasoning is that the demons and angels plan was hatched earlier then god's original end of the world scenario* and because it started early all the elements were underwhelming in comparison to what they were suppose to do. Which will also mean that Dean and Sam weren't even fucking with god's script but a plan hatched by angels fed up with gods being afk. In fact because god was interfering when he felt like it you can argue that Dean and Sam was probably the only ones following god's script in the first place.



What do you base that on?  I'm curious how you can know that God created the universe without a plan then came up with one later on down the line after his creations had already hatched their own plan to follow in direct defiance of God.

I find that particularly interesting since angels (except Lucifer) until fairly recently only followed orders.  They were killed if they disobeyed, the exception being archangels like Gabriel and Lucifer.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 13, 2010)

ooooohhhhhhhh wtf is with these long debate discussions!?!? cant bother to read them!!! hey!! let us play what do you think the 2 most powerful beings in the supernatural universe will say to each other!?!? you can do it while you all debate.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> If it wasn't a Campbell bloodline then why would she be the only one who could give him the true vessels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



supernatural uses the bible as source material but that is like saying superman returns uses superman comics as the source material. its a bad interpretation but not a godawful one in the sense that they make it clear this is Supernatural universe and not sunday school 101. But comparatively they get the power levels of most of the biblical elements from the bible. otherwise the scale won't fit. 

ironically that was the problem with the horsemen, the scale simply didn't fit. the horsemen were defeated way to easily to be in the marching ranks of an army suppose to fight archangels. again sam and dean even ability to stop an horsemen was more due to the incompetence of the horsemen then sam and dean fighting some epic classic battle against destiny. fact is dean and sam notion of fighting against destiny laughed at by the show. at best dean and sam worked there way to an even more fucked up hopeless position then if they let the chips fall and this is personally. 

It has been implied by other angels and Gab that god's end of the world scenario happened many many many times before. Fact is most of the angels side from castiel were pretty damn tired of god not being home and wanted the world to end right now. Seriously you think someone who kept a tight ship like michy would even consider an entire contingent of angels going off the deep end and HELPING demons if michy didn't want lucy out in the first place? Wouldn't it stand the reasons that the angels who haven't been given a direct order by god in thousands of years up and decided to follow their own script. Wouldn't it stand to reason that that script will follow the one that they have been following for eons when god was still chillin on his thrown? And wouldn't it stand to reason that someone like michy would find it ok if he just smudge the details a little to fit his new timing? 

Also fact is, we all know that Lucy wins if dean and sam didn't follow a precise set of actions. Lucy wins and wins big enough that heavens leaves the building. do you really think that god's plan if followed to a T would even allow for someone like lucy to win?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> supernatural uses the bible as source material but that is like saying superman returns uses superman comics as the source material. its a bad interpretation but not a godawful one in the sense that they make it clear this is Supernatural universe and not sunday school 101. But comparatively they get the power levels of most of the biblical elements from the bible. otherwise the scale won't fit.



The scale doesn't _have_ to fit.



Wuzzman said:


> ironically that was the problem with the horsemen, the scale simply didn't fit. the horsemen were defeated way to easily to be in the marching ranks of an army suppose to fight archangels. again sam and dean even ability to stop an horsemen was more due to the incompetence of the horsemen then sam and dean fighting some epic classic battle against destiny. fact is dean and sam notion of fighting against destiny laughed at by the show. at best dean and sam worked there way to an even more fucked up hopeless position then if they let the chips fall and this is personally.



The horsemen were all plenty powerful.  A lot of what happened was just shear dumb luck like Castiel showing up with just enough energy to combat Pestilence's power.

Famine was only defeated because Sam had a specific power that he made himself vulnerable too.

War I'd say just got a bit too cocky and never thought they'd cut off his ring.

None of them were really beaten as a result of weakness.

Death goes without saying.



Wuzzman said:


> It has been implied by other angels and Gab that god's end of the world scenario happened many many many times before.



When?  What I remember him saying is "from the moment Dad flipped on the lights around here we knew it was all going to end with you two".  That seems pretty final to me.



Wuzzman said:


> It has been implied by other angels and Gab Fact is most of the angels side from castiel were pretty damn tired of  god not being home and wanted the world to end right now. Seriously you  think someone who kept a tight ship like michy would even consider an  entire contingent of angels going off the deep end and HELPING demons if  michy didn't want lucy out in the first place? Wouldn't it stand the  reasons that the angels who haven't been given a direct order by god in  thousands of years up and decided to follow their own script. Wouldn't  it stand to reason that that script will follow the one that they have  been following for eons when god was still chillin on his thrown? And  wouldn't it stand to reason that someone like michy would find it ok if  he just smudge the details a little to fit his new timing?



Wait so what are you arguing here?  That bounces around a lot.



Wuzzman said:


> Also fact is, we all know that Lucy wins if dean and sam didn't follow a precise set of actions. Lucy wins and wins big enough that heavens leaves the building. do you really think that god's plan if followed to a T would even allow for someone like lucy to win?



Luficer doesn't win unless he gets Sam. That was said many times.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The scale doesn't _have_ to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually the scale does need to fit for it to be called the _end of the word_. but i digress, sup add-libs of those seems as much as it borrows.

death was the only real "victory" that made sense, meaning that it wasn't a victory lolz. the rest of the horsemen were weak sauce. 

i would say that gab knew that lucy will betray him, michy will kick his turd ass out of heaven and there will be someone who will allow them to kick each others ass on earth. i think gab said it to enphasize that dean and sam fighting what appeared to be their destiny was a fruitless endeavor. otherwise why try fighting lucy yourself. 

i'm arguing that michy righting his own script that looks a lot like god's script but with a few pages added on makes sense.

i think that god knew that sam would say yes in some sad attempt to save the world on his own. dean however he simply must have knew he would say no. it would be kinda dumb for god not to take that in account in his planning. 

god: "i know how the world ends!"
death: "please tell me."
god: "well i have my two sons kick each other in the balls, leads armies of angels and arch angels against each other and when its all said done we will need a clean up crew on aisle 1 to infinity."
death:"ingenious. but what happens when one of your sons vessels say no."
god: "well...ummm didn't think of that one."
death: "lolz scrub no wonder i reap you."


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 13, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> actually the scale does need to fit for it to be called the _end of the word_. but i digress, sup add-libs of those seems as much as it borrows.



Not really.  Lucifer is strong enough to end the world single-handed.  His very presence was tearing the world apart.



Wuzzman said:


> death was the only real "victory" that made sense, meaning that it wasn't a victory lolz. the rest of the horsemen were weak sauce.
> 
> i would say that gab knew that lucy will betray him, michy will kick his turd ass out of heaven and there will be someone who will allow them to kick each others ass on earth. i think gab said it to enphasize that dean and sam fighting what appeared to be their destiny was a fruitless endeavor. otherwise why try fighting lucy yourself.
> *
> i'm arguing that michy righting his own script that looks a lot like god's script but with a few pages added on makes sense.*



Not sure what you're basing that on.  Everything we've seen shows Michael was always completely loyal to God.



Wuzzman said:


> i think that god knew that sam would say yes in some sad attempt to save the world on his own. dean however he simply must have knew he would say no. it would be kinda dumb for god not to take that in account in his planning.



Remember what Chuck said when Dean asked what would happen?  "I honestly don't know yet".

I think he set up the entire scenario to test humanity.  His test subjects were Sam and Dean.



Wuzzman said:


> god: "i know how the world ends!"
> death: "please tell me."
> god: "well i have my two sons kick each other in the balls, leads armies of angels and arch angels against each other and when its all said done we will need a clean up crew on aisle 1 to infinity."
> death:"ingenious. but what happens when one of your sons vessels say no."
> ...



Again, Chuck said "this was a test".  Meaning he set up the scenario to see what would happen.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

heh I just realized Freddy Krueger was the doctor in the intro


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 13, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not sure what you're basing that on.  Everything we've seen shows Michael was always completely loyal to God.



Except Michy lets a group of angel sabotage heavens "attempt" to stop lucy from breaking out. I highly doubt a couple of demons even a few around lilith level could break out lucy without some willful ignorance of this fact by someone in charge of heaven. We are given a good impression considering what cass is going through now that michy held a tight ship.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 13, 2010)

And that's the end of fun Sam. Now it's back to morally correct Sam.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

He messed with Bobby he had to die


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> He messed with Bobby he had to die



Bobby was badass this episode, he pretty much had the upperhand on robot-sam until he went emotional.

Nobody's killin' me in my own house except me 

Bobby + legs = awesome.

Let's you wonder how badass the old gang was in their younger days. John, Bobby and Rufus must've been something.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought that Bobby might have been one of the names on Death's list to die?

That would have been a sweet twist ending imo, having Dean get so close to completeing the bet only to find out it's either Bobby's life or Sam's soul.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 14, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Am I the only one who thought that Bobby might have been one of the names on Death's list to die?
> 
> That would have been a sweet twist ending imo, having Dean get so close to completeing the bet only to find out it's either Bobby's life or Sam's soul.



I wouldn't doubt it.  Death did seem to have rigged the contest so Dean would fail and without his failing with the girl he wouldn't have been there to save Bobby.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2010)

I was actually expecting Bobby to be the last person on the list. But they played around that idea decently, I suppose.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah, that would have been a nice twist if bobby was on the list. the first time i saw the doctorr, i was worried cause i thought that our little dean was in freddy krugars dreamland now. everyone should know how scary that is...:amazed


----------



## Raviene (Dec 14, 2010)

im bored and i would like to throw this out "again" in the whole Death reaping God debacle 

i now believe that they are equal in power... but only in one facet of "power"

they are like these 2 unstoppable forces w/c are equal in magnitude but differ in nature

the other one is able to go anywhere it pleases while the other one is only able to follow one direction like how a train is bound by its tracks. this would explain as to how Lucy was able to make Death do his bidding by simply having enough muscle to move the tracks.

now here's how i believe that they are equal but only in one aspect...

for Death to be able to reap God he has to have equal power but in order for him to do this...God would have to allow it...meaning the other unstoppable force would have to voluntarily meet the other force in the opposite direction, thus, resulting in the 2 canceling each other out

makes sense? 

anyway that's just my 2 cents


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 15, 2010)

Raviene said:


> im bored and i would like to throw this out "again" in the whole Death reaping God debacle
> 
> i now believe that they are equal in power... but only in one facet of "power"
> 
> ...



are we talking about Death and God or trains? not understanding to the fullest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

We're talking about the cosmic question. In which god is the immovable object and Death is the unstoppable force.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We're talking about the cosmic question. In which god is the immovable object and *Death is the unstoppable force*.



Unless he's in a box of course


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Not fully stopped, only delayed. 

Apparently he's the only being that lasts forever.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 17, 2010)

Is there gonna be a new episode tonight?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 17, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Is there gonna be a new episode tonight?



Not until January 28th.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not until January 28th.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2010)

Castle will hold me till then


----------



## ez (Dec 17, 2010)

i watched the (mini)preview for the rest of the season

doesn't look promising


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2010)

Link please?


----------



## ez (Dec 17, 2010)

Find all books credited to James Peaty and another creator


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah that's not a preview of the season, that's a "next episode" preview.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 19, 2010)

Man i miss the show already Jan 28 can't come soon enough.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 20, 2010)

Dolohov27 said:


> Man i miss the show already Jan 28 can't come soon enough.



IKR!!!!! but, i still have jensen ackles pics i can look at.pek...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

*Apparently all of Supernatural season one is getting the anime treatment:

*[YOUTUBE]DAexvihA3Nc[/YOUTUBE]



CrazyMoronX said:


>


Lets act like this doesn't happen every year...


----------



## Skylit (Dec 23, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Apparently all of Supernatural season one is getting the anime treatment:
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]DAexvihA3Nc[/YOUTUBE]



Wow. This is the first anime I will watch after a I promised myself never to watch a anime again.

What is the name of the song, btw? I know they play it in the show too, but I don't know it's name. =/


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2010)

Name of song is Carry on wayward son by Kansas.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

> Apparently all of Supernatural season one is getting the anime treatment:


old.  Probably a good 5 months since the announcement 
Also from my understanding its seasons 1+2


Still its well animated, but hey Madhouse that's expected.

Azazel looks cool.


 the cover to Carry on Wayward Son, makes me laugh every time I hear it


----------



## Shade (Dec 23, 2010)

If you guys deem this anime good enough, I'm just going to skip the actual seasons and watch this instead (assuming it'll condensate seasons 1 and 2).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Just fucking watch seasons 1 and 2, they're good.

And I doubt 44, 40 minute episodes can be condensed into 22 20 minute episodes.  It doesn't work.  You can say the filler was cut out, but the filler is pretty much half the reason to even watch Supernatural.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't really remember S1 of this show. This anime might be a great way to do it.


----------



## Shade (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, most of what I've heard about Supernatural is King Lloyd's stance. Everyone I've asked has told me to skip most of seasons 1 and 2, maybe watch the season openers and closers and begin watching regularly with S3. If I can still see 1 and 2, possibly improved even, then I wouldn't mind.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

oohh! lol! this would actually be nice. the cartoon looks *much* scarier than the show!! lol. but i would watch that to see how it follows up on the actual show. if it has all the same things in it as the show. btw, i dont like how dean's hair looks!


----------



## perman07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Just fucking watch seasons 1 and 2, they're good.


Thought season 1 sucked personally. After getting used to shows with continuous plots and power-watching lots of them at once, shows that are more serial than continuous kind of turn me off, and season 1 features very little continuous plot except for the search for their dad.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

can i ask everyone that is gonna post something? i dont know if this as been asked before but, what drew(or drawed, not sure!) you all to the show? what let you kept on watching if you hated it?


----------



## perman07 (Dec 23, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> can i ask everyone that is gonna post something? i dont know if this as been asked before but, what drew(or drawed, not sure!) you all to the show? what let you kept on watching if you hated it?


I knew it was getting good later on from friends I trust... "Sucked" is perhaps the wrong word, I didn't power through something I dreaded. But it gets repetitive watching several episodes of something if each episode follows the exact same format, only with a new monster of the week.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Honestly Supernatural, to me, is a show you watch from beginning to end.  The random non story connected "monster of the week" episodes is literally half the charm and entertainment value of the whole show.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 23, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I knew it was getting good later on from friends I trust... "Sucked" is perhaps the wrong word, I didn't power through something I dreaded. But it gets repetitive watching several episodes of something if each episode follows the exact same format, only with a new monster of the week.



.... so you dont like the show?? lol. well, you know, i cant remember my first episode! all i remember is, ooooooo a supernatural show about demons and ghosts! wonder if good angels overcoming evil spirits is in it!!?? i like that it is.............. supernatural! lol. and i started to watch it from season 3. then after that, i started to watch it more to see the brothers and their relationship with each other. those guys are emotional!! and i like that. because you dont really see a show about 2 men, having a loving relationship with each other!! so, to be honest with ya'll. the reason i mostly watch supernatural is to see what would happen in the brothers lives and to see what will happen to the emotional part of their lives.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 23, 2010)

Shade said:


> Yeah, most of what I've heard about Supernatural is King Lloyd's stance. Everyone I've asked has told me to skip most of seasons 1 and 2, maybe watch the season openers and closers and begin watching regularly with S3. If I can still see 1 and 2, possibly improved even, then I wouldn't mind.



No, you should definitely check out season 2. Season 2 is where the show really got good, I think. Season 1 wasn't really that memorable but S2 is where things really got rolling. S1 episodes are OK ways to spend 45 mins, but nothing out of this world.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

i had my doubts but this season has been pretty tight so far...


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 23, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Honestly Supernatural, to me, is a show you watch from beginning to end.  The random non story connected "monster of the week" episodes is literally half the charm and entertainment value of the whole show.



This.  The show has an awesome story regardless, but if you think the "filler" monster stories in season 1 and 2 aren't important then you miss out on what truly makes this show great.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> This.  The show has an awesome story regardless, but if you think the "filler" monster stories in season 1 and 2 aren't important *then you miss out on what truly makes this show great*.



and by that he means Dean Winchester kickin ass and chasin tail...


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> and by that he means Dean Winchester kickin ass and chasin tail...



 For reading between the lines


This article pretty much sums it up (with colored pictures for the kiddies)


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2010)

Indeed.

I love the main plotline as much as the next fan, but the little nonconnected stories are a lot of fun.  I love the monster concepts, they work great as a well needed breather for when the plot gets almost too dramatic and depressing main story and a lot of the funniest moments in the series come from those episodes.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 24, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> For reading between the lines
> 
> 
> This article pretty much sums it up (with colored pictures for the kiddies)



oh wow! i like this article!!

dont read this. it is a spoiler to the article. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



should have known the winchester brothers would have been number one! i completely agree with the writer. they are the number one reason why the show is watched!! well for me, i think.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Honestly Supernatural, to me, is a show you watch from beginning to end.  *The random non story connected "monster of the week" episodes is literally half the charm and entertainment value of the whole show.*


I agree with you there, but that's all season 1 was though; monster of the week. So it only had "half the charm". The later seasons combines monster of the week with a good recurring plot and also has a lot more humor. It's probably more than that though, I just quite frankly think season 1 is way below the other seasons in most areas.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 24, 2010)

A really great show in my opinion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2010)

Shade said:


> Yeah, most of what I've heard about Supernatural is King Lloyd's stance. Everyone I've asked has told me to skip most of seasons 1 and 2, maybe watch the season openers and closers and begin watching regularly with S3. If I can still see 1 and 2, possibly improved even, then I wouldn't mind.


Everyone you talk to is wrong


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Rewatching Season 2 right now.

Wouldn't give up episodes like Roadkill for anything


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Rewatching Season 2 right now.
> 
> Wouldn't give up episodes like Roadkill for anything



which episode is that again?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Sixth Sense, but better


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 24, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Sixth Sense, but better



???..... i now understand which episode that is.....


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2010)

Comedy wise i dont think any episode beats the one where Dean keeps on dying


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

All Trickster episodes are amazing


well except Hammer of the Gods, but that wasn't Trickster-centric


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Comedy wise i dont think any episode beats the one where Dean keeps on dying



omg! you know i read that in the article! i didnt agree. well, it was a little bit funny. but seeing sam in annoyance and a liitle pain puts me in his position. i asked myself, "what would happen if someone i really cared about died over and over again?" it wasnt pretty for me.


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

i so like these guys!! as shown with my new sig. XD!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2010)

....and they wonder why their fanbase are pairing them up together


----------



## tsunadefan (Dec 29, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> ....and they wonder why their fanbase are pairing them up together



lol, they wonder that? really? i think this pic is ssooo cute!:33


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 5, 2011)

One thing I've wondered ever since the Family matter episode is why don't Demons take over Vampire bodies instead of Humans since it should be pretty much the same thing. Just with immortality and super strength as benefits.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

Episodes s6e12-e15 titles revealed

Like A Virgin
Unforgiven
Mannequin 3: The Reckoning
The French Mistake


first one obviously hinted the video ezxx thought was a whole season trailer
second I hope is a western
3rd I hope has killer mannequins
no idea on 4th


----------



## Bart (Jan 6, 2011)

_*Fingers crossed for Gabriel's return*_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> Comedy wise i dont think any episode beats the one where Dean keeps on dying



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmypAnX4fEY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

this ep was too funny as well


----------



## lovelycessa (Jan 6, 2011)

Those two are cute....


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm a fangirl/boy!


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

INamineI said:


> I'm a fangirl/boy!



I guess this makes you a dick chick


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> I guess this makes you a dick chick



You got it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> One thing I've wondered ever since the Family matter episode is why don't Demons take over Vampire bodies instead of Humans since it should be pretty much the same thing. Just with immortality and super strength as benefits.


Because when they take over humans the are immortal and have super strength.

I imagine the little added strength from the vamps wouldn't really be a big deal for them. They'll still get one-shotted by anything.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

Is Raphael's vessel gone for good or will he get it restored like Anna and Castiel?  Or will we be seeing a completely different/less stable Raphael, ie Lucifier's first vessel, since he no longer has his true vessel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

Why would it be gone for good?

Castiel has been blown up (smited? smote? smitten?) and he came back.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

Well the difference between them is that God restored Cas and his vessel, however Anna did say that she called in favors to return her human body back to her when it exploded.

But I have a feeling we'll be seeing Raphael in a different body.  It should level the playing field in order for Castiel/Winchester's to stop him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't remember the first time, but I thought he just came back after a while.  The second time, after Lucifer killed him, he was restored to being an angel.

As for Raph, I think he'll be the same. He's an archangel. The 3rd most powerful being (loose) we know of. It shouldn't be hard for him to get his vessel back.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

arent you guys talking about uriel?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Uriel died for good a long time ago


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Uriel was fodder who could nuke towns though


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

but i havent seen raph! only michael, uriel, castiel, anna and gabriel.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Black dude? Wings made out of electricity?  Etc etc


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember the first time, but I thought he just came back after a while.  The second time, after Lucifer killed him, he was restored to being an angel.
> 
> As for Raph, I think he'll be the same. He's an archangel. The 3rd most powerful being (loose) we know of. It shouldn't be hard for him to get his vessel back.



Cas was restored by God both times, though to be fair Cas and Jimmy died in both instances whereas when Raphael was turned into a pillar of salt it was only the vessel that got killed and not Raphael himself.

What I'm questioning is Balthazar's statement where he said something to the effect of destroying his vessel should slow Raphael down considerably.  Personally, I'm hoping that since the vessel was destroyed by one of God's weapons that it can't be restored through the same means that Anna restored her body, this way it's more believeable when they take down something as strong as an Archangel.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

ooohhhh yyeeaahhh!! i remember!! i was confusing him with uriel!!! my bad!! carry on.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Finding another Vessel for Angels seems to be difficult, add to the fact it seems like its genetically. So he probably has to find the person in the same bloodline as that dude he was wearing


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2011)

He just has to look for a sibling, cousin, etc


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Will cousins work? I doubt that  

Maybe he can just time travel and get the dad


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> ooohhhh yyeeaahhh!! i remember!! i was confusing him with uriel!!! my bad!! carry on.



 haha


*Spoiler*: __ 



....Racist














Just kidding TF



Vault said:


> Finding another Vessel for Angels seems to be difficult, add to the fact it seems like its genetically. So he probably has to find the person in the same bloodline as that dude he was wearing



Yeah, I can see that happening too.  And unfortunately for what we've heard Raphael is currently winning, so it doesn't seem he's been weakened regardless of whether he still has his original meat suit.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> haha
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah you had better be joking. how can you say that when you see where i am from!!


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 6, 2011)

Ha, I didn't even bother looking at that, but yeah, I was joking


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2011)

There are white people in jamaica


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Castiel said:


> There are white people in jamaica



lol, i forgot. but there are so few!


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I like where this is heading  

Brb getting popcorn. 

But seriously any clips of Sammie boy with a soul?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Vault said:


> I like where this is heading
> 
> Brb getting popcorn.
> 
> But seriously any clips of Sammie boy with a soul?



wonder what you mean?

and i also wanna see clips of sam with his soul!


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonder if his going to be emo  Or just indifferent


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe Raph will turn into a TMNT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> Wonder if his going to be emo  Or just indifferent



isn't the wall for stopping him from being emo? i don't think he will remember hell

i wonder if dean still going to be in "i can't trust you sam!" mode though


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2011)

So after the last seasons shitty fucking finale I haven't watched this season at all. How is it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 7, 2011)

It's okay. It is 100% filler though, so it's just for fun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah you can pretend last season was the finale season. but this is still worth the watch.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Raph will turn into a TMNT.



lol! you just not did say that..


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2011)

> yeah you can pretend last season was the finale season. but this is still worth the watch.


Bingo. That's what I've been doing!

That's inevitable, though. I don't think there is a way to follow the last season. It ended with Dean and Sam pretty much taking on all of heaven and hell; any plot beyond that is going to come off as superfluous. 

Still though, this season is entertaining. I LOVED how they had the episode all about Bobby. I always wonder what he does when Sam and Dean aren't around to demand stuff out of him. 

The only thing I'm really upset about is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Crowley's death


. I know he was a bad guy, but he was just so damn charismatic!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 11, 2011)

So is Season 6 the final season, I just finished watching Season 4 , and im pretty sure Im gonna buy season 5 friday this friday. Im liking, whats been going on so far, I just cant dig Sammys turn to the dark side is all.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2011)

We all collectively know jack shit about S6 at this point.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 11, 2011)

If supernatural only goes for 6 and fucking smallville has 10 speaks to the stupidity of network executives.

This show rocks even just for fillers


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2011)

It does, but ending strong is better than going long, IMO.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 11, 2011)

If they wanted to end strong they would have ended it last season (with a better ending). This season pretty much didn't even need to exist. It's still good though  Hopefully they layout a big (possibly multi season?) arc when it comes back, they left that chick alive didn't they..maybe it'll have something to do with her. Enough about Sammy though, it's time for both bros to be normal again and have the same goal


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

jkingler said:


> It does, but ending strong is better than going long, IMO.


 jkingler knows the score. 


I didn't like the idea of the 6th season at first, but it hasn't been that bad. I've just been telling myself it's not real and enjoying the ride. None of the stuff I take seriously. In my mind, the show ended and Sam is still dead.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> jkingler knows the score.
> 
> 
> I didn't like the idea of the 6th season at first, but it hasn't been that bad. I've just been telling myself it's not real and enjoying the ride. None of the stuff I take seriously. In my mind, the show ended and Sam is still dead.



really? seriously people? in my mind, its like, " the show looked liked it had a season finale in season 5... but the show must go on, no? the lives of the winchester didnt end there and it is possible to have a continous storyline in the boys lives."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Sam died a hero. Now he's just a toolbox again.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2011)

> If they wanted to end strong they would have ended it last season (with a better ending).


/signed

Still enjoying the show, though - but I am treating it like bonus material for the most part.


----------



## Jena (Jan 11, 2011)

If I ran the universe, Season 5 would've been the final season. Instead of Season 6, there would've been a spin-off sow about young John and Bobby.

A series about John and Bobby in their glory days would be _unspeakably awesome_. That would also allow the creators to go back the monster-a-week formula without it seeming like filler.

But it's probably too expensive/time consuming. Ah well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> If I ran the universe, Season 5 would've been the final season. Instead of Season 6, there would've been a spin-off sow about young John and Bobby.
> 
> A series about John and Bobby in their glory days would be _unspeakably awesome_. That would also allow the creators to go back the monster-a-week formula without it seeming like filler.
> 
> But it's probably too expensive/time consuming. Ah well.


That sounds kind of like a gamble and not really all that interesting, despite how cool characters are seeing their past long term usually just ruins it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> If I ran the universe, Season 5 would've been the final season. Instead of Season 6, there would've been a spin-off sow about young John and Bobby.
> 
> A series about John and Bobby in their glory days would be _unspeakably awesome_. That would also allow the creators to go back the monster-a-week formula without it seeming like filler.
> 
> But it's probably too expensive/time consuming. Ah well.



In depth prequels are really problematic.  You have to constantly be careful not to disrupt continuity you've established for the future and it really ties the writers hands.  For one thing you know they're never in any real danger because they survived into the future stories and they can't ever encounter things from the other stories that they needed to look into or that they didn't think were real.

I've read the Supernatural prequel comics and they're good but that's about as far as I would like to see them go.

I remember hearing about an idea Kripke was toying with about doing a story around Samuel Colt and the hunter that he built the Colt for.  That could be interesting for a season or two.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of spin offs, especially for a drama series. As long as they don't do a spin off for those annoying ghost busters guys I guess I'd give it a shot. Am I right in thinking the actors contracts run out this year? I hope atleast if they do decide to end it after this season they come up with a good way to end it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Colt spinoff seems the most interesting, though how interesting could a show about a guy that has a gun that kills anything be? He'd just one-shot everything, easily.

Unless it's the story about how he was hunting and needed the gun and then never used it due to PIS. That'd be annoying.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

Let it die man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

NEVER!!  ()


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2011)

I bet the first season the colt isnt made and the finale of the second series he finally gets it. Only to lose it during the premiere of the third season  Or he just runs out of bullets


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

He couldn't run out of bullets though. When the brothers found the Colt it had, what, 7-8 shots? 

He probably just forgets he has it, or it's left conveniently on his horse saddle during every fight in every episode. Then it's a struggle and tense moments before he gets to the gun.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He couldn't run out of bullets though. When the brothers found the Colt it had, what, 7-8 shots?
> 
> He probably just forgets he has it, or it's left conveniently on his horse saddle during every fight in every episode. Then it's a struggle and tense moments before he gets to the gun.



Well that would be the main issue with the show.  He would only be able to use the bullets very sparingly.  And that's assuming that no one after him ever shot the gun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

The problem with these prequels is that we've been told how much worse the world Sam and Dean live in is than the world of their father and the other hunters. More demons were walking around between seasons 1-5 than probably any point in recent history and ghosts tend to get less interesting. Like Tsukyomi said, you know they won't die and who will and won't die and how they won't be maimed or anything to horrible like that. Any deal they make won't scare you because you know they make it and the like...its just a waste of a show really. As I said in another thread when a similar but faaaaaaar stupider prequel argument arose. Prequels that work typically are planned out from the start. Telling a story that we really didn't need to hear is probably the number one problem in prequels. Yeah fans might want to see these things, but fans don't know jack shit about writing and that's why they're not doing it. Listening to fans all of the time will actually make the show less consistent and at the same time more predictable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Well that would be the main issue with the show. He would only be able to use the bullets very sparingly. And that's assuming that no one after him ever shot the gun.


 Perhaps, but we also have to assume he knew how to make bullets (or he just goes to request more be made). 

It would be a problem, and for me I get irked by that kinda stuff very easily. Kind of like how when people knock out the bad guy they don't make sure he's dead.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2011)

> In depth prequels are really problematic. You have to constantly be careful not to disrupt continuity you've established for the future and it really ties the writers hands.


Well it wouldn't have to be in depth. But yeah, I see your point. Prequels rarely ever work.  []

But still doesn't change the fact that I'd like to see Bobby and John in their youth. I know it's never gonna happen, but still. A girl can dream, right?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 12, 2011)

^ The problem is that neither John nor Bobby were in their "youth" when they started hunting though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 12, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> ^ The problem is that neither John nor Bobby were in their "youth" when they started hunting though.


There's that too, maybe it would work with Mary Winchester and her family.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, but personally, I'm sick of the whole Campbell storyline from this season.  I don't think I could take anymore of Sam Campbell.  Winchesters FTW


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

> Big, great news brewing at Supernatural. I'm not supposed to say anything but I can't help mys--




Season 7? Tell us, bobby! Tell us!


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 12, 2011)

The return of Jeffrey Dean Morgan or Bobby finally gets a girlfriend


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2011)

> ^ The problem is that neither John nor Bobby were in their "youth" when they started hunting though.


"Younger days". Does that sound better? 
John was 29 when Mary died, and he started hunting shortly after that. 30s sounds like youth to me, but naja....



> Big, great news brewing at Supernatural. I'm not supposed to say anything but I can't help mys-


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 12, 2011)

Been watching the series again from the beginning. Up to season 2 episode 4.

Forgot how epic this series was out the gate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Another possible spin-off could just be the youth of the Winchester brothers and John's sidestory. 

But I don't need no damn spin-offs.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Perhaps, but we also have to assume he knew how to make bullets (or he just goes to request more be made).
> 
> It would be a problem, and for me I get irked by that kinda stuff very easily. Kind of like how when people knock out the bad guy they don't make sure he's dead.



Didn't they establish though in the lore of the Colt that he made that many bullets and no more?

Even if they didn't I wouldn't want him just getting more and more bullets.  Its a boring story to just have him going around one-shotting supernatural creatures.  It would be more interesting to see him deal with them with what they had available in the 1800s and just whip out the Colt when the shit hit the fan.

I think thats the main reason they nerfed the Colt a bit then kind of dismissed it from the story.  It makes the story less interesting because every problem becomes "well why didn't they just use the Colt?".

In one of the Supernatural novels they have this epic battle between Dean and this ancient spirit but the whole time they're fighting Bobby is sitting there holding the loaded Colt in his hands and you just keep asking "why doesn't he just shoot the damned thing?".



CrazyMoronX said:


> Another possible spin-off could just be the youth of the Winchester brothers and John's sidestory.
> 
> But I don't need no damn spin-offs.



A lot of that has been touched on in the prequel comics and the flash backs of their childhood.  I could see them maybe filming or animating the prequel comics but that's about it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 13, 2011)

You'll notice that they never explained how Ruby "fixed" the Colt anyway when Bobby was working on it.  

Wasn't it stated to have been made during some celestial alignment or something?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 13, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> You'll notice that they never explained how Ruby "fixed" the Colt anyway when Bobby was working on it.
> 
> Wasn't it stated to have been made during some celestial alignment or something?



I don't remember it ever being said it was made during a specific celestial alignment, but I'd buy a strong supernatural creature like a demon knowing enough of its secrets to teach someone as knowledgeable as Bobby to fix it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Didn't they establish though in the lore of the Colt that he made that many bullets and no more?
> 
> Even if they didn't I wouldn't want him just getting more and more bullets. Its a boring story to just have him going around one-shotting supernatural creatures. It would be more interesting to see him deal with them with what they had available in the 1800s and just whip out the Colt when the shit hit the fan.
> 
> ...


 Well that's my point exactly. The show would be pretty boring and/or frustrating because of the Colt. It's too powerful. Either he goes around one-shotting everything or some plot device keeps him from using the gun, which would lead to my frustration.

I don't remember the lore on the Colt enough to say that it had limited ammo before, but I suppose that'd be fine. I still would see it boil down to PIS when he's up against a force he clearly knows he has to use the Colt again. I could probably look past that since it happens in pretty much any fiction, but I'd rather avoid it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that's my point exactly. The show would be pretty boring and/or frustrating because of the Colt. It's too powerful. Either he goes around one-shotting everything or some plot device keeps him from using the gun, which would lead to my frustration.
> 
> I don't remember the lore on the Colt enough to say that it had limited ammo before, but I suppose that'd be fine. *I still would see it boil down to PIS when he's up against a force he clearly knows he has to use the Colt again. *I could probably look past that since it happens in pretty much any fiction, but I'd rather avoid it.



I'd say it depends on how they handle it.  Sam and Dean went up against some mighty powerful creatures without the help of the Colt and you'd want to make sure every shot was guaranteed to hit or you'd be wasting precious ammo.  So it wouldn't necessarily be PIS for him to use it extremely sparingly.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 13, 2011)

> Back in 1835, when Halley's Comet was overhead, same night those men died at the Alamo, they say Samuel Colt made a gun. A special gun.



This is what I was refering too.  The colt was created during these events and it was infered that was where it's power to kill any demon came from.  It's what made those 13 bullets special.  So a similar celestial event/battle should have occured inorder to create new bullets.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 13, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> This is what I was refering too.  The colt was created during these events and it was infered that was where it's power to kill any demon came from.  It's what made those 13 bullets special.  So a similar celestial event/battle should have occured inorder to create new bullets.



Hmm, I didn't remember that.  Even if that was required that could just apply to the creation of the gun and not the bullets.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 13, 2011)

True enough, but then why have special bullets numbered 1-13?  Not that it really matters though considering how long ago that storyline was.

I want to know a little bit of the lore around Ruby's knife though


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 13, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> True enough, but then why have special bullets numbered 1-13?  Not that it really matters though considering how long ago that storyline was.



There could be any number of reasons.  Maybe 13 was a number that had some significance in the ritual used to create the gun.



Irishwonder said:


> I want to know a little bit of the lore around Ruby's knife though


Me too, sadly I remember reading an interview with Kripke where he said he decided certain things should stay a mystery like that knife.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2011)

:slowpoke

just found the full version of Death's unofficial theme song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXpnI52cLEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 15, 2011)

Castiel said:


> :slowpoke
> 
> just found the full version of Death's unofficial theme song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXpnI52cLEc[/YOUTUBE]



still kinda creeps me the hell out!!


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 16, 2011)

Man season 2 Dean has some pretty hilarious lines.

Him thinking Myspace was some pornsite was particularly golden.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> still kinda creeps me the hell out!!



No Wealth

No Ruin

No Silver

No Gold

Nothing Satisfies but

YOUR SOUL


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 16, 2011)

Castiel said:


> No Wealth
> 
> No Ruin
> 
> ...



 stop trying to creep me out please!!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 17, 2011)

Season 5 was awesome... My only complaint was Gabriel dying, he was my 3rd favorite character off the series. Also... Does anyone else think that Chuck was God, me and my gf are arguing about it now, I think it makes perfect sense that he is, but that just me. Anywho, Im looking forward to getting Season 6 event though I hear its not that great, just abunch of old school, one shot episodes, but thats cool, with that as long as they dont show anymore ghost facers I wont be to upset about it!


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2011)

Dude, ghostfacers are awesome


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2011)

> Also... Does anyone else think that Chuck was God, me and my gf are arguing about it now, I think it makes perfect sense that he is, but that just me.


That's my theory. 

And the ghostfacers are AWESOME. Don't be jealous.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't even think the series creators know if Chuck is God.  There is as much evidence to support it as there is to debunk it.

For now, I'm thinking that Chuck is one of God's vessels.  So chuck is literally a prophet because he "speaks the word of God" when God is possessing him and then is back to being a fail writer the rest of the time.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot season 3 was shorter due to the writers strike.

Chuck is God is what I'm going with.


----------



## Spica (Jan 17, 2011)

Castiel said:


> :slowpoke
> 
> just found the full version of Death's unofficial theme song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXpnI52cLEc[/YOUTUBE]



Aw man, now I had to youtube Death's intro scene and get shivers down my spine again.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 17, 2011)

Spica said:


> Aw man, now I had to youtube Death's intro scene and get shivers down my spine again.



IKR!! the first time death was introduced, it scared the living shit outta me!!


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2011)

Death was epic.
The actor that they got to play him was just perfect. If Death was a person, that's what he'd look like.
I'm not sure if that's a complement to the actor, though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm sure he would appreciate it. I mean, I'd be flattered if I looked like the mortal incarnation of an immortal diety/supreme force of the universe.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Season 5 was awesome... My only complaint was Gabriel dying, he was my 3rd favorite character off the series. Also... Does anyone else think that Chuck was God, me and my gf are arguing about it now, I think it makes perfect sense that he is, but that just me. Anywho, Im looking forward to getting Season 6 event though I hear its not that great, just abunch of old school, one shot episodes, but thats cool, with that as long as they dont show anymore ghost facers I wont be to upset about it!



I remember reading an interview with Kripke where he said God would make an appearance in the Season 5 finale and Chuck is the only one that fits.



Irishwonder said:


> I don't even think the series creators know if Chuck is God.  There is as much evidence to support it as there is to debunk it.



What evidence is there to debunk it?



Irishwonder said:


> For now, I'm thinking that Chuck is one of God's vessels.  So chuck is literally a prophet because he "speaks the word of God" when God is possessing him and then is back to being a fail writer the rest of the time.



Why exactly would God need a vessel?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

I would assume neither God nor Death have to use vessels.

Or did Death already have a vessel?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would assume neither God nor Death have to use vessels.
> 
> Or did Death already have a vessel?


Even if they did require vessels (which I can't imagine they would) couldn't they just create them as needed?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

You'd think if he really did create humanity it'd be pretty easy to make a vessel from scratch. 

It does make some sense that God would need a vessel, if the Bible is at all indicative of his power to kill people just by looking at his true form. But he shouldn't need a human's body to take over, he could just whip one up.

Death might be a special case. Perhaps his ability is only that of destruction and not creation? He might not be able to make one.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You'd think if he really did create humanity it'd be pretty easy to make a vessel from scratch.



You'd think so.  If you could make the universe and all species in it including the archangels then you could whip up a human vessel if necessary.  Especially since he was able to recreate Castiel and his vessel a couple times.

Anna was able to call in a favor and get it done.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It does make some sense that God would need a vessel, if the Bible is at all indicative of his power to kill people just by looking at his true form. But he shouldn't need a human's body to take over, he could just whip one up.


 
I'd imagine he shields people from his true form in some way.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Death might be a special case. Perhaps his ability is only that of destruction and not creation? He might not be able to make one.



Perhaps, though he was able to recreate the bodies of the dead (in zombie form perhaps but he did still recreate them) even if they were cremated.  

That's assuming he even needed one which I doubt he did.  None of the horsemen seemed to need vessels, they just are what they are.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I remember reading an interview with Kripke where he said God would make an appearance in the Season 5 finale and Chuck is the only one that fits.



 Can you find a link?



Tsukiyomi said:


> What evidence is there to debunk it?




Dean's amulet didn't glow bright when he was around him.
None of the angels knew where God was, as stated by the gardner (forgot name) yet he had an archangel tethered to him.
Zachariah himself didn't recognize God.
"God" hooked up with a teenage fan girl.
For someone who kept saying that he didn't want to intervene in the apocalypse Chuck was pretty involved.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Why exactly would God need a vessel?



To my knowledge every incorporeal being from Heaven needs a vessel.  I would guess that God has many based on the number of prophets in the bible.  Like I said it kind of depends on your interpretation of a prophet.  It could be that God delivers his own messages in the vessel's body, thus speaking the words of God.

Anyways all the above is why I think God only made quick visits in Chucks body to deliver his messages and then leave again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Can you find a link?


I'll take a look around for it, its been a while.



Irishwonder said:


> Dean's amulet didn't glow bright when he was around him.



Do you remember what Joshua said?  "You won't be able to find him, magic amulet or no".  Kind of implies that it was well within the realm of his ability to negate the powers of the amulet if he wanted to or at the very least stop them from perceiving it glowing.



Irishwonder said:


> None of the angels knew where God was, as stated by the gardner (forgot name) yet he had an archangel tethered to him.



And?  You don't think he could hide his presence from the angels?  Enochian sigils on human bones was enough to make the boys invisible to all angels in existence, even Michael and Lucifer.  It would be pretty easy for God to mask his presence from them.



Irishwonder said:


> Zachariah himself didn't recognize God.



Zachariah had never met God before.  As Anna said only the 4 archangels had ever actually met God.  And even if he had, God could easily have masked himself.

There really isn't any proof you could come up with to prove he isn't God that isn't easily countered with "he's God".



Irishwonder said:


> "God" hooked up with a teenage fan girl.



Did he?  As I recall it he broke up with her because "he had too much respect for her".

For all we know he cut her loose as soon as the boys were gone and wiped her memory to keep her from coming back.



Irishwonder said:


> For someone who kept saying that he didn't want to intervene in the apocalypse Chuck was pretty involved.



How does that prove that Chuck isn't God?

And lets say for the sake of argument that God did say he didn't want to be involved.  Even Joshua commented that "its more than he's intervened in a long time.  He's finished".  After that point we see no direct intervention from God until after the apocalypse is averted. 



Irishwonder said:


> To my knowledge every incorporeal being from Heaven needs a vessel.  I would guess that God has many based on the number of prophets in the bible.  Like I said it kind of depends on your interpretation of a prophet.  It could be that God delivers his own messages in the vessel's body, thus speaking the words of God.



So you're saying God in his infinite power can create corporeal beings but cannot take a corporeal form himself or at the very least create one if he should need it?

If he is the creator of the universe then he is the one who set the rules, why would he set the rules to limit himself in such a way?

And even if he did why couldn't he break his own rules?  They seemed to break the rules all the time (which is why Death was so mad, they kept breaking the rules of the natural order for Sam and Dean).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You'd think so. If you could make the universe and all species in it including the archangels then you could whip up a human vessel if necessary. Especially since he was able to recreate Castiel and his vessel a couple times.
> 
> Anna was able to call in a favor and get it done.
> 
> ...


 Nothing should be out of his powerset, in theory (aside from being truly immortal, apparently). But I wouldn't be surprised if he had major restrictions, too.

As for Death and the Horsemen, I thought the latter three were using vessels? It didn't really show that, nor did it really imply that, but I just assumed that they were just normal demons with rings and Death was special.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nothing should be out of his powerset, in theory (aside from being truly immortal, apparently). But I wouldn't be surprised if he had major restrictions, too.


 
I would be pretty surprised if he had that kind of restrictions.  Again if he made the universe and everything in it then he would be the one setting the rules on how things work, so any restrictions would have to be self imposed and likely breakable by him (like the natural order of people dying).

As for him being immortal I have my doubts that he'll ever actually die.  Death said "in the end I'll reap him too" but God's last line (assuming for the moment that it's Chuck) was "nothing ever really ends, does it?".  Implying its a cycle of life that just goes on and on forever.



CrazyMoronX said:


> As for Death and the Horsemen, I thought the latter three were using vessels? It didn't really show that, nor did it really imply that,* but I just assumed that they were just normal demons with rings* and Death was special.



I don't think so, otherwise they could have been killed with the demon killing knife rather than have to be disarmed.

Remember what war said when they caught him "you can't kill War kiddos".  It kind of implied that they were actual personifications of what they represent.  Just like Death was a personification of death, War was a personification of war, Pestilence was a personification of pestilence and so on.

I think the main difference between the other three and Death was that what he personified was as old as the universe itself and much farther reaching, thus putting him in a completely different class of power.  I mean what are war, famine and pestilence without death?

You'll notice none of them referred to Lucifer as their father or worshiped him like the other demons did.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Do you remember what Joshua said?  "You won't be able to find him, magic amulet or no".  Kind of implies that it was well within the realm of his ability to negate the powers of the amulet if he wanted to or at the very least stop them from perceiving it glowing.



True, but Dean had met Chuck before Joshua (thanks) said this and even before Castiel asked for the amulet.  Of course anyone can say that God knew Dean was coming and blocked it's powers....




Tsukiyomi said:


> And?  You don't think he could hide his presence from the angels?  Enochian sigils on human bones was enough to make the boys invisible to all angels in existence, even Michael and Lucifer.  It would be pretty easy for God to mask his presence from them.



You said it yourself though, the 4 archs knew what God looked like.  Raphael is the one that was tethered to Chuck yet, when Dean and Cas confronted him with the holy fire he stated that God was dead.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Zachariah had never met God before.  As Anna said only the 4 archangels had ever actually met God.  And even if he had, God could easily have masked himself.



That's possible, I'm not sure if Zach stated he met God before, but I assumed he was high enough to know what he'd look like.  If not, my mistake, but that second part is kind of weak.  



Tsukiyomi said:


> There really isn't any proof you could come up with to prove he isn't God that isn't easily countered with "he's God".



I agree with this.  Thats why I stated that there really is as much proof to say Chuck is and isn't God.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Did he?  As I recall it he broke up with her because "he had too much respect for her".
> 
> For all we know he cut her loose as soon as the boys were gone and wiped her memory to keep her from coming back.



Do you remember her name?  I'll have to go back and look it up.



Tsukiyomi said:


> How does that prove that Chuck isn't God?
> 
> And lets say for the sake of argument that God did say he didn't want to be involved.  Even Joshua commented that "its more than he's intervened in a long time.  He's finished".  After that point we see no direct intervention from God until after the apocalypse is averted.



There's still a bunch of stuff though.  You can easily ask why Chuck let Raphael blow up Cas in the first place if he was just standing right next to him?  It was only him and the angels there.

It was said that God just didn't want anything to do with the apocalypse, but Chuck was the one who was calling up the brothers and warning them (twice to my knowledge)



Tsukiyomi said:


> So you're saying God in his infinite power can create corporeal beings but cannot take a corporeal form himself or at the very least create one if he should need it?
> 
> If he is the creator of the universe then he is the one who set the rules, why would he set the rules to limit himself in such a way?
> 
> And even if he did why couldn't he break his own rules?  They seemed to break the rules all the time (which is why Death was so mad, they kept breaking the rules of the natural order for Sam and Dean).



Of course God and create a vessel himself from scratch.  I'm just saying that he doesn't.  If you want to interwine the biblical/supernatural it's possible he created a vessel when he visited Mary.  

Read this quote and tell me it doesn't sound like Chuck 100%


> Prophets are recognised to still be human and fallible, they may make wrong decisions, have incorrect personal beliefs or opinions, or sin from time to time. Their hearing of revelation does not remove all their humanity or perfect them, nor do they always want to deliver the messages they have heard (example Jonah). Nevertheless, some Christians believe the minimum requirements of a true prophet can be summarized as clear and not vague prophecies, 100% accuracy in predicting events.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> True, but Dean had met Chuck before Joshua (thanks) said this and even before Castiel asked for the amulet.  Of course anyone can say that God knew Dean was coming and blocked it's powers....



It would have been kind of hard to explain to the boys if Dean's necklace kept burning white hot every time they met Chuck, so he was probably blocking it back then as well.



Irishwonder said:


> You said it yourself though, the 4 archs knew what God looked like.  Raphael is the one that was tethered to Chuck yet, when Dean and Cas confronted him with the holy fire he stated that God was dead.



They knew his true face.  That doesn't mean he couldn't hide it from them if he wanted to.  Again remember that "angel scratches" (as Dean put it) on their ribs was enough to make them invisible even to archangels trying to find them.  If God wanted to he could easily have masked himself.



Irishwonder said:


> That's possible, *I'm not sure if Zach stated he met God before*, but I assumed he was high enough to know what he'd look like.  If not, my mistake, but that second part is kind of weak.



No, he never stated that.  I've watched the 4th and 5th seasons several times and it was clearly stated on 4 angels had ever seen God's face.  The ones who make the most sense are the 4 archangels.

How exactly is the second part "weak"?  Are you saying God is completely incapable of masking himself from his creations?



Irishwonder said:


> I agree with this.  Thats why I stated that there really is as much proof to say Chuck is and isn't God.



What?  How does him being able to debunk anything trying to prove he isn't God mean there is as much evidence both ways?  If anything it just means that there is zero reliable evidence that he isn't God against the hints and evidence we have that he is.



Irishwonder said:


> Do you remember her name?  I'll have to go back and look it up.



Becky.



Irishwonder said:


> There's still a bunch of stuff though.  You can easily ask why Chuck let Raphael blow up Cas in the first place if he was just standing right next to him?  It was only him and the angels there.



It would have been kind of hard to jump in and protect him without exposing himself as God wouldn't you say?



Irishwonder said:


> It was said that God just didn't want anything to do with the apocalypse, but Chuck was the one who was calling up the brothers and warning them (twice to my knowledge)



I don't believe he ever said he "didn't want anything to do with it".  He only said its "not his problem".  That basically means he would just do whatever he felt like and he seemed to like Sam and Dean.



Irishwonder said:


> Of course God and create a vessel himself from scratch.  I'm just saying that he doesn't.  If you want to interwine the biblical/supernatural it's possible he created a vessel when he visited Mary.



You mean Jesus?  I don't really think you can work him into this discussion since he's never been shown to actually exist in this universe.  God's two favored sons were Michael and Lucifer.



Irishwonder said:


> Read this quote and tell me it doesn't sound like Chuck 100%



Is that a quote from Kripke or anyone actually involved in writing the show?  If not then it carries zero weight.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It would have been kind of hard to explain to the boys if Dean's necklace kept burning white hot every time they met Chuck, so he was probably blocking it back then as well.



Or it's easier to explain that God wasn't in Chuck at the time and thus the amulet didn't glow.



> *They knew his true face.*  That doesn't mean he couldn't hide it from them if he wanted to.  Again remember that "angel scratches" (as Dean put it) on their ribs was enough to make them invisible even to archangels trying to find them.  If God wanted to he could easily have masked himself.



So you are saying that Chuck wasn't God's true form?  Also the "angel scratches" hid the boys location, not their identies.  It's true that God could hide his location, but if Chuck was God's true form then he would have been recognized by Raphael and not declared dead.




> How exactly is the second part "weak"?  Are you saying God is completely incapable of masking himself from his creations?
> 
> What?  How does him being able to debunk anything trying to prove he isn't God mean there is as much evidence both ways?  If anything it just means that there is zero reliable evidence that he isn't God against the hints and evidence we have that he is.



I'm saying it's weak, because it's too easy to say that God is omniscient and every aspect to debunk him being Chuck and his true form is overridden because he would have already known and prevented an amulet from glowing or masking his face being recognized.  It's a no win argument for debunkers.



> Becky.



Yeah I still can't find any info on their relationship, but it doesn't really change the fact that "God" hooked up with a teenage fan girl if he's Chuck all the time.



> It would have been kind of hard to jump in and protect him without exposing himself as God wouldn't you say?



Again, more likely he couldn't.  It's far easier to believe that God wasn't using Chuck as a vessel at the time and so Chuck was powerless to stop him then to believe that God just let Castiel explode and would later revive him.




> You mean Jesus?  I don't really think you can work him into this discussion since he's never been shown to actually exist in this universe.  God's two favored sons were Michael and Lucifer.



Well, it's not part of *this* discussion, but it is something that could be interesting to consider.  But also Jesus has been mentioned in Supernatural before.  Cristos, being one of them and I'm more then sure that Castiel used the exclaimation "Jesus!" at least once 



> Is that a quote from Kripke or anyone actually involved in writing the show?  If not then it carries zero weight.



It's the description of a prophet which should bear weight.  Chuck was falliable.  He drank too much, abused medication, and wasn't the best moral compass.  Yet his visions were always accurate.  This is the best evidence in my opinion that Chuck was a vessel for God.  The majority of Chuck's screentime was as Chuck and the small remainder was as God.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Or it's easier to explain that God wasn't in Chuck at the time and thus the amulet didn't glow.



So you're saying every time the boys showed up God ran away and hid?  Why?   You don't think he's capable of suppressing the amulets power?



Irishwonder said:


> So you are saying that Chuck wasn't God's true form?  Also the "angel scratches" hid the boys location, not their identies.  It's true that God could hide his location, but if Chuck was God's true form then he would have been recognized by Raphael and not declared dead.



I'm sure God could take any number of forms, he's God.

My point about the enochian sigils is if simple scratches on a humans ribs can make them invisible to even the most powerful angel do you really think that their CREATOR couldn't mask his presence from them with all of his power?



Irishwonder said:


> I'm saying it's weak, because it's too easy to say that God is omniscient and every aspect to debunk him being Chuck and his true form is overridden because he would have already known and prevented an amulet from glowing or masking his face being recognized.  *It's a no win argument for debunkers.*



I know its a no win argument for debunkers, that was my point.  There is absolutely no argument you can make against him being God that isn't instantly dismissed by the fact that he is God.

That doesn't make the argument "weak", that just makes the arguments in favor of it that much stronger.



Irishwonder said:


> Yeah I still can't find any info on their relationship, but it doesn't really change the fact that "God" hooked up with a teenage fan girl if he's Chuck all the time.



Not really.  Again for all we know they "broke up" the second the boys were out of visual range.



Irishwonder said:


> Again, more likely he couldn't.  It's far easier to believe that God wasn't using Chuck as a vessel at the time and so Chuck was powerless to stop him then to believe that God just let Castiel explode and would later revive him.



Why wouldn't God let Castiel be destroyed?  Why would he care at all?  He could (as we saw) easily bring Castiel back from any kind of destruction.

Saying that God kept magically jumping in and out of Chucks body seems to me to be much more of stretch.

Especially since I'm still not seeing why God would _need_ a vessel for ANYTHING.  Even if he wanted to use Chuck for something he could just use his powers to take control of Chuck, the end.



Irishwonder said:


> Well, it's not part of *this* discussion, but it is something that could be interesting to consider.  But also Jesus has been mentioned in Supernatural before.  Cristos, being one of them and I'm more then sure that Castiel used the exclaimation "Jesus!" at least once



If you can show me where he yelled "Jesus!" I'd love to see that.

You're telling me that in all the shit going on in heaven, hell and Earth that we never heard any angels mention God's son?  Not even once did they ever mention his actual existence or even refer to him?



Irishwonder said:


> *It's the description of a prophet which should bear weight. * Chuck was falliable.  He drank too much, abused medication, and wasn't the best moral compass.  Yet his visions were always accurate.  This is the best evidence in my opinion that Chuck was a vessel for God.  The majority of Chuck's screentime was as Chuck and the small remainder was as God.



Description from who?  Unless it came from the writers of the show it means next to nothing.  This show doesn't follow the bible verbatim or even really that close at all.  Unless of course you think horsemen ride around in Cherry mustangs and angels travel through time and possess mechanics.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So you're saying every time the boys showed up God ran away and hid?  Why?   You don't think he's capable of suppressing the amulets power?



There's also this.  Joshua said that God wanted to wander the Earth for a spell.  Chuck appeared to be a "shut in" who constantly drinks and sleeps barely leaving his house.  So its my belief that God has many vessels and was using one of them until he needed to help the brothers.  More on this below.



> I'm sure God could take any number of forms, he's God.



More on this below.




> Why wouldn't God let Castiel be destroyed?  Why would he care at all?  He could (as we saw) easily bring Castiel back from any kind of destruction.



I could easily just say the opposite.  Why would God let Cas be destoryed?  Why didn't he save him and just wipe Raphael and Cas's memories?  Doesn't he care about the pain Cas experienced?



> Saying that God kept magically jumping in and out of Chucks body seems to me to be much more of stretch.



I find it much harder to believe that God has the personality traits and fallacies of Chuck.  It's much easier to believe Chuck's his vessel.



> Especially since I'm still not seeing why God would _need_ a vessel for ANYTHING.  Even if he wanted to use Chuck for something he could just use his powers to take control of Chuck, the end.



Who says there is a need?  Like CMX said before God's true form in the bible is too much for humans.  Why can't God just use Chuck as a vessel because he wants to?  Cause it was preordained that Chuck would be involved and because Chuck is a prophet God can use him to convey his warnings and messages?



> If you can show me where he yelled "Jesus!" I'd love to see that.



I'll look for it.



> Description from who?  Unless it came from the writers of the show it means next to nothing.  This show doesn't follow the bible verbatim or even really that close at all.  Unless of course you think horsemen ride around in Cherry mustangs and angels travel through time and possess mechanics.



What?  Do the writers need to describe what a gun is too?  How a car works?  The fact that a prophet is someone who isn't infallable yet receives God's message shouldn't need to be explained by the show's writers.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Heres my theory.

God did have mulitple vessels and Lindsay the waitress/bar girl in "Free to be You and Me" was also a vessel for God.




Here are some of my reasons

Her necklace bears a striking resemblence to Dean's necklace.
When Sam first approached her playing darts, he asked her what she was playing for.  Her response was "World Peace"
In the episode Sam was in the center of a moral tug-a-war with Satan, disguised as Jessica, telling him to embrace what he is, and Lindsay, to saying that their is always forgiveness.  

LINDSEY: "So do you. Look, Keith. I don't know you and I'm the last person to be giving advice, but I do know that no one has ever done anything so bad that they can't be forgiven. They can't change."

Now alot of this is subjective, but it would make sense that God was looking after Sam during his tempation.  It was also this event that brought Sam back into the fight and rejoining his brother and Cas.  

I would love it if someone could find a HI-RES screencap of that necklace to compare.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> There's also this.  Joshua said that God wanted to wander the Earth for a spell.  Chuck appeared to be a "shut in" who constantly drinks and sleeps barely leaving his house.  So its my belief that God has many vessels and was using one of them until he needed to help the brothers.  More on this below.



No he didn't say that.  All Joshua said was God was "on Earth" and that he didn't know what he was doing.  For all Joshua knew God was sitting in a bar in Seattle mopping toilets.



Irishwonder said:


> More on this below.
> 
> I could easily just say the opposite.  Why would God let Cas be destoryed?  Why didn't he save him and just wipe Raphael and Cas's memories?  *Doesn't he care about the pain Cas experienced?*



Obviously he doesn't give a shit about their physical pain.  If he did then he wouldn't have allowed Sam, Dean and Cas to be tortured so many times.  So your opposite point doesn't really stand.



Irishwonder said:


> I find it much harder to believe that God has the personality traits and fallacies of Chuck.  It's much easier to believe Chuck's his vessel.



That's called acting.  He assumed an unimposing form so he could interact with the boys without scaring them or putting them on their guard.



Irishwonder said:


> Who says there is a need?  Like CMX said before God's true form in the bible is too much for humans.  Why can't God just use Chuck as a vessel because he wants to?  Cause it was preordained that Chuck would be involved and because Chuck is a prophet God can use him to convey his warnings and messages?



The bible?  As I keep saying the bible itself carries very little weight.  Castiel flat out said in one episode "it gets more wrong than it does right". And even if his true form _were_ overwhelming do you really think he couldn't protect someone?

If I understand you correct you're saying that with all of God's power he is completely in capable of protecting someone from his true form, but Chuck's body (a body you believe to be a simple human) can hold back God's full power enough to render it harmless.

Is that about the gist of what you're saying?



Irishwonder said:


> What?  Do the writers need to describe what a gun is too?  How a car works?  The fact that a prophet is someone who isn't infallable yet receives God's message shouldn't need to be explained by the show's writers.



Lets say for the sake of argument that the writers saw that EXACT description you posted and used it EXACTLY as the basis for Chuck.  How exactly does that "prove" that he's not God?  God is incapable of acting?  Putting on a cover ID so he can interact with his creations without them knowing it?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No he didn't say that.  All Joshua said was God was "on Earth" and that he didn't know what he was doing.  For all Joshua knew God was sitting in a bar in Seattle mopping toilets.



I'll have to rewatch, cause I thought it said diffent.



> Obviously he doesn't give a shit about their physical pain.  If he did then he wouldn't have allowed Sam, Dean and Cas to be tortured so many times.  So your opposite point doesn't really stand.



Sure it does.  God wasn't possessing Chuck at the time.



> That's called acting.  He assumed an unimposing form so he could interact with the boys without scaring them or putting them on their guard.



Or he's not acting and he's just Chuck most of the time.

The bible?  As I keep saying the bible itself carries very little weight.  Castiel flat out said in one episode "it gets more wrong than it does right". And even if his true form _were_ overwhelming do you really think he couldn't protect someone?



> If I understand you correct you're saying that with all of God's power he is completely in capable of protecting someone from his true form, but Chuck's body (a body you believe to be a simple human) can hold back God's full power enough to render it harmless.
> 
> Is that about the gist of what you're saying?



Yes.  In the same way that Angels have a true vessel that can contain them.  It's possible God would have many.



> Lets say for the sake of argument that the writers saw that EXACT description you posted and used it EXACTLY as the basis for Chuck.  How exactly does that "prove" that he's not God?  God is incapable of acting?  Putting on a cover ID so he can interact with his creations without them knowing it?



God is capable of anything.  I just find my theory a more believeable alternative.

Edit: Also look back at the previous post.  I'm sure you'll have something to say about that as well


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 18, 2011)

lol! another irishwonder/tsukiyomi debate... i only have one thing to say against both of you. if we are going by the bible (unless we are following tsukiyomi in saying that bible hardly as basis in supernatural...), God *cannot* come down to earth.... well... should not come down to earth..


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lol! another irishwonder/tsukiyomi debate... i only have one thing to say against both of you. if we are going by the bible (unless we are following tsukiyomi in saying that bible hardly as basis in supernatural...), God *cannot* come down to earth.... well... should not come down to earth..



Well I don't know about that per Supernatural mythology.  If they say God is capable of being on Earth then I'll go by that basis.  

Didn't Moses age considerably when he looked upon the burning bush said to have contained Gods form/words?  It's been awhile sense my religious studies


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'll have to rewatch, cause I thought it said diffent.



I just rewatched that specific scene and I assure you he doesn't.



Irishwonder said:


> Sure it does.  God wasn't possessing Chuck at the time.



So....he's completely powerful and incapable of helping them outside of his vessel?  Then what the hell did he do before he had a vessel?



Irishwonder said:


> Or he's not acting and he's just Chuck most of the time.



What seems like a more likely and simple scenario to you.  God is constantly jumping in and out of Chuck's body at random times always making sure to flee whenever the brothers or _anyone_ from Heaven is nearby or watching or calls, or he's hiding his true identity and simply acting human so he can interact with them?



Irishwonder said:


> Yes.  In the same way that Angels have a true vessel that can contain them.  It's possible God would have many.



Archangels only have a single "true" vessel.

I'm still not understanding why exactly you think God would NEED a vessel.  He created the universe and everything in it.  That means any "vessel" he would be in would be one of his own making, which means he IS capable of restraining his power.  If he can restrain his power then it makes a vessel completely unnecessary.



Irishwonder said:


> God is capable of anything.  I just find my theory a more believeable alternative.
> 
> Edit: Also look back at the previous post.  I'm sure you'll have something to say about that as well





Irishwonder said:


> Heres my theory.
> 
> God did have mulitple vessels and Lindsay the waitress/bar girl in "Free to be You and Me" was also a vessel for God.



Dude, now you're REALLY reaching.



Irishwonder said:


> Here are some of my reasons
> 
> Her necklace bears a striking resemblence to Dean's necklace.



No it doesn't, its just a necklace.  It doesn't resemble Dean's at all aside from the fact that they're both necklaces.

And if you think she's God and they're the same kind of necklace why wasn't it burning white hot?



Irishwonder said:


> When Sam first approached her playing darts, he asked her what she was playing for.  Her response was "World Peace"



Makes perfect sense, no human would ever make comments about world  peace.  And if that as the bet, she lost, where is the world peace?



Irishwonder said:


> In the episode Sam was in the center of a moral tug-a-war with  Satan, disguised as Jessica, telling him to embrace what he is, and  Lindsay, to saying that their is always forgiveness.
> 
> LINDSEY: "So do you. Look, Keith. I don't know you and I'm the last  person to be giving advice, but I do know that no one has ever done  anything so bad that they can't be forgiven. They can't change."



So?  Half the people in AA will tell you shit like that.



Irishwonder said:


> Now alot of this is subjective, but it would  make sense that God was looking after Sam during his tempation.  It was  also this event that brought Sam back into the fight and rejoining his  brother and Cas.
> 
> I would love it if someone could find a HI-RES screencap of that necklace to compare.



What temptation?  He was never tempted by Lucifer, if anything he was  horrified the second he saw him and immediately turned down his offer.   Are you saying if he didn't play darts with her and hear her little  speech he would have been like "Sure Lucifer, hop on board"?



tsunadefan said:


> lol! another irishwonder/tsukiyomi debate... i only have one thing to say against both of you. if we are going by the bible (unless we are following tsukiyomi in saying that bible hardly as basis in supernatural...), God *cannot* come down to earth.... well... should not come down to earth..



Discussions like this are part of what make the forum fun 

Where in the bible does it say he cannot come down to Earth?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 18, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Well I don't know about that per Supernatural mythology.  If they say God is capable of being on Earth then I'll go by that basis.
> 
> Didn't Moses age considerably when he looked upon the burning bush said to have contained Gods form/words?  It's been awhile sense my religious studies



ok, i guess in supernatural mythology i would say yes. as i said, if based on the bible then i would say no. lol @ religious studies. i think it is Gods words, not his being. dont remember though. gotta check.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Discussions like this are part of what make the forum fun
> 
> Where in the bible does it say he cannot come down to Earth?



lol, iguess it is fun!!! 

and i think he cant, cause scriptures says (i think) that God is too powerful for the world. mountains cant even hold him up or something like that. not positive though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> ok, i guess in supernatural mythology i would say yes. as i said, if based on the bible then i would say no. lol @ religious studies. i think it is Gods words, not his being. dont remember though. gotta check.



Even if the bible does have things like that theres still the fact (as I've said repeatedly) that Castiel has said the bible is more incorrect than correct.  That instantly renders it unreliable as a source by itself.



tsunadefan said:


> lol, iguess it is fun!!!
> 
> and i think he cant, cause scriptures says (i think) that God is too powerful for the world. mountains cant even hold him up or something like that. not positive though.



I don't remember ever hearing anything like that.  Doesn't really make sense (granted much of the bible doesn't), if his power is infinite he should able to protect someone from his presence.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Even if the bible does have things like that theres still the fact (as I've said repeatedly) that Castiel has said the bible is more incorrect than correct.  That instantly renders it unreliable as a source by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember ever hearing anything like that.  Doesn't really make sense (granted much of the bible doesn't), if his power is infinite he should able to protect someone from his presence.



yeah, i guess it is if cas says so. 

and i dont know either. remember samuel (i think thats his name!) on the road to damascus? jesus came to him, (i think!) and his eyes were blinded *just* because of the light!


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been reading all the posts, and I just wanted to jump in and add:


> Yeah I still can't find any info on their relationship, but it doesn't really change the fact that "God" hooked up with a teenage fan girl if he's Chuck all the time.


I don't think Becky's a teenager. She looks older.
Trololololo


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I just rewatched that specific scene and I assure you he doesn't.



I don't have S5 yet so I'll take your word on it for now.  Maybe someone else mentioned it.



> So....he's completely powerful and incapable of helping them outside of his vessel?  Then what the hell did he do before he had a vessel?



He created one and used it.  If he created Adam out of thin air he surely can just create someone who is suitable to carry his presence.



> What seems like a more likely and simple scenario to you.  God is constantly jumping in and out of Chuck's body at random times always making sure to flee whenever the brothers or _anyone_ from Heaven is nearby or watching or calls, or he's hiding his true identity and simply acting human so he can interact with them?



I would say that God only jumps into Chuck's body when he wants to deliver a message.  I don't think God is hanging out in Chucks body all day.  I think it's more likely that God is elsewhere and only jumps into a prophets body to help out the brothers.  Chuck's behaviour doesn't seem very God-like to me, so this makes more sense than anything else.



> Archangels only have a single "true" vessel.



Based on bloodlines, all Angels have a vessel.  



> I'm still not understanding why exactly you think God would NEED a vessel.  He created the universe and everything in it.  That means any "vessel" he would be in would be one of his own making, which means he IS capable of restraining his power.  If he can restrain his power then it makes a vessel completely unnecessary.



God would NEED a vessel if he wanted to be on Earth and interact with people.  A mere glimpse at Castiel's true form burned out Pamela's eyes and Cas's voice shattered the windows at the gas station.  Imagine how powerful God's true form would be.




> Dude, now you're REALLY reaching.



  Let me explain this.  

This ep. was before Cas gave up on his search for God and still had Dean's amulet with him.  So when this ep first aired I looked at Lindsay's necklace and noticed they appear similar and if the two were brought together they would glow bright. (Still looking for a hi-res screencap though) that put together with the episodes tug-a-war, talk of world peace, and that anything could be forgiven kinda screamed "I'm GOD!" to me.

However in the finale, we saw that Chuck was the one who had a connection with God.  

I'm just leaving this option (that she was a vessel) open is all and that the one that Castiel was looking for would have been Lindsay.  




> No it doesn't, its just a necklace.  It doesn't resemble Dean's at all aside from the fact that they're both necklaces.



You've seen a close up? 



> And if you think she's God and they're the same kind of necklace why wasn't it burning white hot?



Explained earlier.  The two amulets brought together would make it glow.



> Makes perfect sense, no human would ever make comments about world  peace.  And if that as the bet, she lost, where is the world peace?



And God would never mention world peace either?




> *What temptation?*  He was never tempted by Lucifer, if anything he was  horrified the second he saw him and immediately turned down his offer.   Are you saying if he didn't play darts with her and hear her little  speech he would have been like "Sure Lucifer, hop on board"?





Surely this is TEMPTATION!

I'm saying that Sam felt alone and useless.  It was shown that Sam did say Yes to Lucifier before and this could have been a major turning point.




Jena said:


> I've been reading all the posts, and I just wanted to jump in and add:
> 
> I don't think Becky's a teenager. She looks older.
> Trololololo



This is Hollywood.  No teenager looks like a teenager.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SynjcSiW4FY[/YOUTUBE]

Still as sad as when I first saw it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 19, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SynjcSiW4FY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still as sad as when I first saw it.



why'd you have to show this!  you made me cry again like the first time i watched it...  but literally though, i cried again. seeing sam going to kill her was... hard... and then dean started to cry which made the tears come a little more....


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

My season run throughs and I just had to post that after seeing it again.

God that scene is heartwrenching.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, I remember that scene. Which episode was that?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> He created one and used it.  If he created Adam out of thin air he surely can just create someone who is suitable to carry his presence.



Ok...so you say he could just create one.  So why would he need Chuck?  Why hop in and out of a vessel that's under near constant heavenly surveillance?



Irishwonder said:


> I would say that God only jumps into Chuck's body when he wants to deliver a message.  I don't think God is hanging out in Chucks body all day.  I think it's more likely that God is elsewhere and only jumps into a prophets body to help out the brothers.  Chuck's behaviour doesn't seem very God-like to me, so this makes more sense than anything else.



If God wants to deliver a message why doesn't he just drop a message into Chuck's head?  We know for a fact that the angels can do it, Zachariah flat out stated that they can put any piece of prophecy they want into Chuck's head.



Irishwonder said:


> Based on bloodlines, all Angels have a vessel.



They have multiple temporary vessels but only one true vessel.



Irishwonder said:


> God would NEED a vessel if he wanted to be on Earth and interact with people.  A mere glimpse at Castiel's true form burned out Pamela's eyes and Cas's voice shattered the windows at the gas station.  Imagine how powerful God's true form would be.



God has powers far beyond anything any angel is capable of.  If he wanted to surely he could shield someone from his power.

And remember only SOME humans are damaged like that from an angels true form.



Irishwonder said:


> Let me explain this.
> 
> This ep. was before Cas gave up on his search for God and still had Dean's amulet with him.  So when this ep first aired I looked at Lindsay's necklace and noticed they appear similar and if the two were brought together they would glow bright. (Still looking for a hi-res screencap though) that put together with the episodes tug-a-war, talk of world peace, and that anything could be forgiven kinda screamed "I'm GOD!" to me.
> 
> ...



You're making a lot of leaps based on other leaps.  First you're assuming that God needs a vessel, then you're assuming that he has multiple vessels, then you're picking random people and saying they're vessels of God with nothing really to back it up.

Rewatch the episode "Sympathy for the Devil" when Zachariah is talking about Lucifer.  His explanation for why Lucifer needs a vessel is "he is an angel, thems the rules".  Those are the rules for angels, the nature of their existence.  God is their creator and set those rules, why would he be subject to those same rules?

How about Death?  Death is a being with power in the same league as God.  Do you think he's walking around in a vessel or that that's just the way he is?



Irishwonder said:


> You've seen a close up?



I'm staring at the episode right now on my computer.  I have all 5 seasons on DVD with Season 5 in HD in iTunes (that's how I know the specifics of so many quotes).

Dean has a very unique necklace (I own a replica of it), her necklace looks nothing like it.



Irishwonder said:


> Explained earlier.  The two amulets brought together would make it glow.



There aren't two amulets, and Castiel knew of the amulets power and never mentioned "bringing them together would make it glow".



Irishwonder said:


> And God would never mention world peace either?



So anyone who mentions "world peace" is God....oh damn I just mentioned world peace, I must be God 



Irishwonder said:


> Surely this is TEMPTATION!
> 
> I'm saying that Sam felt alone and useless.  It was shown that Sam did say Yes to Lucifier before and this could have been a major turning point.



Umm that is not really tempting Sam to say yes to Lucifer.  That's just Lucifer fucking with Sam.  As soon as Sam found out who it was he instantly said no.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, I remember that scene. Which episode was that?



Season 2 episode 17. I was looking for that episode for a while since I've started.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

What was it about? I don't remember, but I want to say it was right after the rabbit's foot episode for some reason.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Nah the rabbit foot episode didn't happen yet.

It was about a girl Sam started to have feelings for. Unfortunately, she was a werewolf.

Long story short, their efforts to turn her human again failed and Sam had to execute her.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Nah the rabbit foot episode didn't happen yet.
> 
> It was about a girl Sam started to have feelings for. Unfortunately, she was a werewolf.
> 
> Long story short, their efforts to turn her human again failed and Sam had to execute her.



Ah yes, the episode with Emannuelle Vaugier


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2011)

Werewolf, eh?

Kill her, eh?

I kinda almost remember now. Almost.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Son of *&%@+# I typed up my whole response and then the forum decided to log me out when I hit reply 






Tsukiyomi said:


> Ok...so you say he could just create one.  So why would he need Chuck?  Why hop in and out of a vessel that's under near constant heavenly surveillance?



Because him walking in there saying "Hey guys, I'm God, I've got a message for you" would kind of annul the whole not wanting to be found thing.  

If he can jump into his vessel, deliver his warnings and get out without the knowledge of heaven or the brothers why not?



> If God wants to deliver a message why doesn't he just drop a message into Chuck's head?  We know for a fact that the angels can do it, Zachariah flat out stated that they can put any piece of prophecy they want into Chuck's head.



Because of the fact that Zachariah/Heaven can plant false prophecies.  This way God can deliver his message in person and Heaven can't abuse his prophet.



> They have multiple temporary vessels but only one true vessel.



So Angels can have multiple vessels, but God can't?

It's also possible that all the prophets share a similar genetic makeup and that they have branched off into different families through out the ages.



> God has powers far beyond anything any angel is capable of.  If he wanted to surely he could shield someone from his power.



God vs. Boulder argument.



> And remember only SOME humans are damaged like that from an angels true form.



Where did you see/read this?  To my knowledge we've only seen one encounter with an Angel's true form, that being Castiel.

Castiel was described as being the size of the Chrysler Building, and a mere glimpse of his appearence/voice is destructive to our world and he's not even that high ranking an angel.



> You're making a lot of leaps based on other leaps.  First you're assuming that God needs a vessel, then you're assuming that he has multiple vessels, then you're picking random people and saying they're vessels of God with nothing really to back it up.



What I'm talking about are possibilities.  Is it possible that God was using Lindsay as a vessel to guide Sam back to his brother and back on his path?  The answer is absolutely, Yes.  Now is it likely, given that that storyline has move on already?  Not really, but I'm willing to leave it open till we see Chuck or Dean's necklace reemerge in the storyline.



> Rewatch the episode "Sympathy for the Devil" when Zachariah is talking about Lucifer.  His explanation for why Lucifer needs a vessel is "he is an angel, thems the rules".  Those are the rules for angels, the nature of their existence.  God is their creator and set those rules, why would he be subject to those same rules?



Why does God have to die?  Everything is bound by a set of rules.  Even God. (In the supernatural universe)




> How about Death?  Death is a being with power in the same league as God.  Do you think he's walking around in a vessel or that that's just the way he is?



This is an interesting question.  It's possible he's a vessel.  I believe that War was the only horsemen who outright said that he was wearing somebody as a meat suit.  It's also possible though, that like Tessa, Death has no "body" per say and that is form is something that Dean can better understand/accept.



> Dean has a very unique necklace (I own a replica of it), her necklace looks nothing like it.



Would you mind posting a screenshot?  I'd be interested to see if they appear at least _similar_ in design if it's not an outright duplicate.



> There aren't two amulets, and Castiel knew of the amulets power and never mentioned "bringing them together would make it glow".



Castiel said that the amulet would glow in the presense of God.  The specifics weren't mentioned.



> So anyone who mentions "world peace" is God....oh damn I just mentioned world peace, I must be God



You make it sound like GOD doesn't think about world peace and that is only a human thing.  Also refering to your previous post, who said that Lindsay was talking about darts?

LINDSEY
Hey Keith, you play? 

SAM
That depends. What are we playing for? 

LINDSEY
World peace. 





> Umm that is not really tempting Sam to say yes to Lucifer.  That's just Lucifer fucking with Sam.  As soon as Sam found out who it was he instantly said no.



Really?  You think Lucifier appeared before Sam as Jessica, arguably the love of his life, because he wasn't trying to tempt him into becoming his vessel?  Not buying it.

Also, we know that Sam did say yes to Lucifier before.  Sam thought Dean hated him because of what he did and his willpower was already low at this point without Dean and the mission.  Who was it that told him about forgiveness again and set him back on his path in opposition to Lucifier's temptation? 

Fuck that took forever retyping


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ah yes, the episode with Emannuelle Vaugier



I was trying to remember where I've seen her from the whole episode 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Werewolf, eh?
> 
> Kill her, eh?
> 
> I kinda almost remember now. Almost.



How could you forget? It has to be the saddest episode in all of Supernatural.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Because him walking in there saying "Hey guys, I'm God, I've got a message for you" would kind of annul the whole not wanting to be found thing.
> 
> If he can jump into his vessel, deliver his warnings and get out without the knowledge of heaven or the brothers why not?



Why would he need to say "I'm God I have a message for you"?  Please explain to me why that would be his only option.

How about "I'm Chuck, you know that prophet.  I had a vision I think you should know about"?



Irishwonder said:


> Because of the fact that Zachariah/Heaven can plant false prophecies.  This way God can deliver his message in person and Heaven can't abuse his prophet.



...wait....what?  I'm not following your logic at all.  So the only way God can stop angels from "abusing" his prophets is to be inside the prophets body?  That seems extremely limiting for a supreme being don't you think?



Irishwonder said:


> So Angels can have multiple vessels, but God can't?
> 
> It's also possible that all the prophets share a similar genetic makeup and that they have branched off into different families through out the ages.



Lets say for the sake of argument he needs a vessel (I still say he wouldn't), why would he need more than one?  Couldn't he just shape shift the vessel into another form?  Lucifer showed this power.



Irishwonder said:


> God vs. Boulder argument.



How does that counter my argument at all?

Hell if God wanted to he wouldn't even have to BE there to deliver a message.  He could just control everyones senses and make them believe there is a person there talking to them, then he wouldn't even need to shield them from his power.



Irishwonder said:


> Where did you see/read this?  To my knowledge we've only seen one encounter with an Angel's true form, that being Castiel.
> 
> Castiel was described as being the size of the Chrysler Building, and a mere glimpse of his appearence/voice is destructive to our world and he's not even that high ranking an angel.



Remember shortly after Dean first met Castiel?  Cas said told him certain special people can perceive an angels true form and voice.  The reason he tried speaking to Dean twice is he believed Dean to be one of these people.



Irishwonder said:


> What I'm talking about are possibilities.  Is it possible that God was using Lindsay as a vessel to guide Sam back to his brother and back on his path?  The answer is absolutely, Yes.  Now is it likely, given that that storyline has move on already?  Not really, but I'm willing to leave it open till we see Chuck or Dean's necklace reemerge in the storyline.



Talking about possibilities is fine but it kind of loses its point when you're talking about something thats only possible if A is possible, and that's only possible if B is possible, and thats only possible if C is possible.

By the time you get to C is really based on absolutely nothing.



Irishwonder said:


> Why does God have to die?  Everything is bound by a set of rules.  Even God. (In the supernatural universe)



Whether or not he'll actually die is debatable.  Death said he would die "in the end", and one of Chuck's last lines is "nothing ever really ends".



Irishwonder said:


> This is an interesting question.  It's possible he's a vessel.  I believe that War was the only horsemen who outright said that he was wearing somebody as a meat suit.  It's also possible though, that like Tessa, Death has no "body" per say and that is form is something that Dean can better understand/accept.



No, War didn't say he was wearing a meat suit.  His exact words about the guy whose form he was taking was "buried in a ditch".  He just took his form to let him move between everyone unnoticed.

If Horsemen needed vessels why wouldn't he just take that guys body rather than kill him and take his form?



Irishwonder said:


> Would you mind posting a screenshot?  I'd be interested to see if they appear at least _similar_ in design if it's not an outright duplicate.



I'll grab one once I get home from work, but I assure you they aren't even remotely similar.



Irishwonder said:


> Castiel said that the amulet would glow in the presense of God.  The specifics weren't mentioned.



I see....so basically "the specifics weren't mentioned so I'm going to just make up specifics because its fun"?



Irishwonder said:


> You make it sound like GOD doesn't think about world peace and that is only a human thing.  Also refering to your previous post, who said that Lindsay was talking about darts?
> 
> LINDSEY
> Hey Keith, you play?
> ...



If he thinks about world peace then why does he say things like the apocalypse is "not his problem"?  You can't really get farther away from world peace than the apocalypse.



Irishwonder said:


> Really?  You think Lucifier appeared before Sam as Jessica, arguably the love of his life, because he wasn't trying to tempt him into becoming his vessel?  Not buying it.



I think he was trying to lure Sam into getting back into the fight so he would be easier to find.  It would be nigh impossible for him to find Sam if Sam is spending the rest of his life cleaning up a remote bar.

Do you really think if Lucifer said "hey Sam....I can grow boobs and look like your dead girlfriend....will you let me inside you so I can destroy the world now?" that Sam would have said yes?

Lucifer knew Sam wasn't going to say yes then, remember what he said in the episode "Abandon all hope"?  He said he knew Sam was going to say yes in about 6 months, and that it was going to happen in Detroit.



Irishwonder said:


> Also, we know that Sam did say yes to Lucifier before.  Sam thought Dean hated him because of what he did and his willpower was already low at this point without Dean and the mission.  Who was it that told him about forgiveness again and set him back on his path in opposition to Lucifier's temptation?
> 
> Fuck that took forever retyping



Wait...when did Sam say yes to Lucifer before?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would he need to say "I'm God I have a message for you"?  Please explain to me why that would be his only option.
> 
> How about "I'm Chuck, you know that prophet.  I had a vision I think you should know about"?



Now I'm confused.  First and foremost are you saying you believe Chuck to be God's true face?  If Castiel had seen him in heaven, would he be able to recognize God?  Or do you think that Chuck is a wholely madeup vessel entirely of God's creation?  I just want to be clear.



> ...wait....what?  I'm not following your logic at all.  So the only way God can stop angels from "abusing" his prophets is to be inside the prophets body?  That seems extremely limiting for a supreme being don't you think?



No, I'm saying the only sure fire way that God could deliver his message and to see that it wasn't being abused isn't to go through whatever network heaven uses to send out prophecies/visions, but to deliver them himself.



> Lets say for the sake of argument he needs a vessel (I still say he wouldn't), why would he need more than one?  Couldn't he just shape shift the vessel into another form?  Lucifer showed this power.


 
Are you refering to the girl when he was enticing his first vessel?  I don't believe she was a vessel.  I don't know what to call her though... She was Lucifier's dream form lol.



> How does that counter my argument at all?



Because if God is powerful enough then surely he can create something that even he can't move.

So when you say God has no restrictions...



> Hell if God wanted to he wouldn't even have to BE there to deliver a message.  He could just control everyones senses and make them believe there is a person there talking to them, then he wouldn't even need to shield them from his power.



So now you are the one making stuff up 



> Remember shortly after Dean first met Castiel?  Cas said told him certain special people can perceive an angels true form and voice.  The reason he tried speaking to Dean twice is he believed Dean to be one of these people.



Yeah, that does sound familiar, now that you mentioned it.  But I would have phrased your original post differently then.  Instead of only some people *are *devasted by their form, you really should have said that only some people *aren't*.



> Talking about possibilities is fine but it kind of loses its point when you're talking about something thats only possible if A is possible, and that's only possible if B is possible, and thats only possible if C is possible.
> 
> By the time you get to C is really based on absolutely nothing.



Well mine is really only an A and B thing.  A) If Chuck is a vessel then B) God could have multiple vessels.

Well I guess C) would be Lindsay could be one... but still it's not that much of a leap.



> Whether or not he'll actually die is debatable.  Death said he would die "in the end", and one of Chuck's last lines is "nothing ever really ends".



No it's not.  Death will reap God, period.  His death is inevitable.  If you want to interpret that last line as God going through some rebirth cycle or something, that's fine.  Me I see that line more in light of the brother's story isn't finished aka Season 6.



> No, War didn't say he was wearing a meat suit.  His exact words about the guy whose form he was taking was "buried in a ditch".  He just took his form to let him move between everyone unnoticed.



Yeah I remember that part now, thanks.




> I'll grab one once I get home from work, but I assure you they aren't even remotely similar.



Appreciate it 



> I see....so basically "the specifics weren't mentioned so I'm going to just make up specifics because its fun"?



Nah, it fits.  You know it fits, too.  Nothing was said about it being God's aura or devineness that lit up the amulet, only that it would Glow when he's around.  If the reason for that is because God's vessel wears a similar mystical amulet (which by the way came out of nowhere in Dean's case) then that's clever story telling.



> If he thinks about world peace then why does he say things like the apocalypse is "not his problem"?  You can't really get farther away from world peace than the apocalypse.



Alot of people think about world peace, but don't do anything about it.  "Not his problem" remember.  Maybe God wants humans to figure it out for themselves.  Maybe that was what Lindsay was "playing for."  She had her role.



> Do you really think if Lucifer said "hey Sam....I can grow boobs and look like your dead girlfriend....will you let me inside you so I can destroy the world now?" that Sam would have said yes?



It wasn't a sexual tempation, but a happiness one.  Sam was in love with Jess and truly happy with her.  He would take her council.  



> Wait...when did Sam say yes to Lucifer before?



In the future.  Sam was already Lucifier's vessel during their confrontation.  I'm guessing you believe this to be a trick by Zachariah though...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Now I'm confused.  First and foremost are you saying you believe Chuck to be God's true face?  If Castiel had seen him in heaven, would he be able to recognize God?  Or do you think that Chuck is a wholely madeup vessel entirely of God's creation?  I just want to be clear.



I never said it was God's true form, just that he was God.  Chuck is a persona he assumed so he could interact with people without tipping them off to the fact that he was actually God.



Irishwonder said:


> No, I'm saying the only sure fire way that God could deliver his message and to see that it wasn't being abused isn't to go through whatever network heaven uses to send out prophecies/visions, but to deliver them himself.



I'm still not exactly clear on why you think God couldn't drop the prophecy into Chuck's head himself without the people in Heaven messing with it?

And even if they could mess with it do you really think they would?  They're terrified of pissing him off.



Irishwonder said:


> Are you refering to the girl when he was enticing his first vessel?  I don't believe she was a vessel.  I don't know what to call her though... She was Lucifier's dream form lol.



My point is that God would have the power to shape shift, a power we've seen employed by many lesser beings.  So (again assuming he needs a vessel which I don't think he does) if he needed to be more than one person he wouldn't need more than one vessel.  He could just shapeshift the one he was in.



Irishwonder said:


> Because if God is powerful enough then surely he can create something that even he can't move.
> 
> So when you say God has no restrictions...



That's not a restriction, its an irrelevant paradox that has nothing to do with whether or not he could shield someone from his power.

Tell me, what _exactly_ is the difference between creating a vessel to protect people from his power and simply putting up a barrier of some kind?



Irishwonder said:


> So now you are the one making stuff up



Making stuff up?  What the hell am I making up.  Are you really saying God is so powerless that he can't control what people perceive around him?  We've seen lesser beings like Gabriel pull of stuff FAR beyond that.



Irishwonder said:


> Yeah, that does sound familiar, now that you mentioned it.  But I would have phrased your original post differently then.  Instead of only some people *are *devasted by their form, you really should have said that only some people *aren't*.



Lets not get hung up on details of phrasing.



Irishwonder said:


> Well mine is really only an A and B thing.  A) If Chuck is a vessel then B) God could have multiple vessels.
> 
> Well I guess C) would be Lindsay could be one... but still it's not that much of a leap.



A.) God NEEDs vessels

B.) God has not just one but multiple "needed" vessels that he hops between for some reason.

C.) One of these vessels is this random girl Sam met

D.) This random girl has a completely unmentioned twin amulet to the one Dean has and neither can work without the other.



Irishwonder said:


> No it's not.  Death will reap God, period.  His death is inevitable.  If you want to interpret that last line as God going through some rebirth cycle or something, that's fine.  Me I see that line more in light of the brother's story isn't finished aka Season 6.



Again, debatable.



Irishwonder said:


> Yeah I remember that part now, thanks.



Good, so if Horsemen (including the likes of Death) don't require vessels then why would God require a vessel?



Irishwonder said:


> Nah, it fits.  You know it fits, too.  Nothing was said about it being God's aura or devineness that lit up the amulet, only that it would Glow when he's around.  *If the reason for that is because God's vessel wears a similar mystical amulet (which by the way came out of nowhere in Dean's case) then that's clever story telling.*



Lol, again you just pulled that out of your ass.  "I don't know why it glows so I'm going to make up a twin amulet whose powers are absolutely required for this amulet to glow and Castiel who knew about the amulet and its powers was completely unaware of it" all that despite the fact that none of that was even _hinted_ at by the writers at any point, let alone actually said.

And again, do you really think this amulet is so almighty powerful that God couldn't stop it from glowing if he wanted to?  That's one truly powerful amulet, it is beyond the power of the creator of the universe.

Joshua (when passing a message from God) said "magic amulet or no, you won't be able to find him".  That implies he can render the amulet useless.

Anything beyond that is you just making stuff up again.



Irishwonder said:


> *Alot of people think about world peace*, but don't do anything about it.  "Not his problem" remember.  Maybe God wants humans to figure it out for themselves.  Maybe that was what Lindsay was "playing for."  She had her role.



I highlighted the key words there.  A lot of people think about world peace. So the fact that she mentioned it means NOTHING.

As for "playing for world peace", Sam won that game, so where is the world peace if she was God?



Irishwonder said:


> It wasn't a sexual tempation, but a happiness one.  Sam was in love with Jess and truly happy with her.  He would take her council.



What?  So if Jess said "hey Sam, say yes to Lucifer, let him kill every human on Earth including Dean" you really think he would have gone with it?



Irishwonder said:


> In the future.  Sam was already Lucifier's vessel during their confrontation.  I'm guessing you believe this to be a trick by Zachariah though...



Umm...I don't think "in the future" counts as having already done something.  And even if it did, remember that in the future he said yes in Detroit, exactly the way Lucifer said he would.  Lucifer knew when and where Sam would say yes, so saying he was trying to tempt him to do it earlier makes no sense.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I never said it was God's true form, just that he was God.  Chuck is a persona he assumed so he could interact with people without tipping them off to the fact that he was actually God.



Possible.  I never denied this.  I just find my theory explains the flaws of someone like Chuck more so then "God was just acting."  Chuck fas fallible, God is not.

And it makes sense.  A prophet is one who speaks the words of God.  If Chuck was a vessel for God, he would infact be speaking his words.



> And even if they could mess with it do you really think they would?  They're terrified of pissing him off.


 
They helped start the apocalypse, so sure.



> My point is that God would have the power to shape shift, a power we've seen employed by many lesser beings.  So (again assuming he needs a vessel which I don't think he does) if he needed to be more than one person he wouldn't need more than one vessel.  He could just shapeshift the one he was in.



I answered this somewhere below as to why God NEEDS a vessel.  Shapeshifting comes when you have a physical form to begin with.



> Tell me, what _exactly_ is the difference between creating a vessel to protect people from his power and *simply putting up a barrier of some kind?*



Making up stuff again I see.



> Lets not get hung up on details of phrasing.


It's a pretty big diffence.



> A.) God NEEDs vessels
> 
> B.) God has not just one but multiple "needed" vessels that he hops between for some reason.
> 
> ...



Everything needs a vessel.  Angels and Demons are without physical form.  In there realm it isn't needed.  Therefore logic dictates that God, who lives in that realm is the same way and has no phsyical body.  Therefore if he were to want to visit his creations on Earth he would need a vessel to do so.



> Again, debatable.


Again, not really.



> Good, so if Horsemen (including the likes of Death) don't require vessels then why would God require a vessel?



If the Horsemen could just make their own vessels then why was famine riding around in Nagato's wheelchair?  There's more to it that either of us understand at this point.



> Lol, again you just pulled that out of your ass.  "I don't know why it glows so I'm going to make up a twin amulet whose powers are absolutely required for this amulet to glow and Castiel who knew about the amulet and its powers was completely unaware of it" all that despite the fact that none of that was even _hinted_ at by the writers at any point, let alone actually said.



Tell me why it glows.  Go on.  I want 100% proof to the reasons/fuctionality that the amulet would glow.  I'll wait.  What?.. You don't have any?  The writers were ambigious about this and your guess is as good as mine?  Who would have thought.



> And again, do you really think this amulet is so almighty powerful that God couldn't stop it from glowing if he wanted to?  That's one truly powerful amulet, it is beyond the power of the creator of the universe.
> 
> Joshua (when passing a message from God) said "magic amulet or no, you won't be able to find him".  That implies he can render the amulet useless.



Never said that God couldn't prevent the amulet from glowing.  The show flat out said he could, so I accept that.  I'm saying that Dean was around Chuck before the amulet search even started.  When Chuck was still a crazy alcoholic writer who popped pills.  It makes much more sense imo, that back then, the reason it didn't glow was because God wasn't present.



> Anything beyond that is you just making stuff up again.


It's no more making stuff up then you saying God can just hide his true face from people.  Nothing of the sort was mentioned in eps either, yet you adamently bring this up again and again.  So only when you interpret stuff and guess at the unknown it isn't "making stuff up again" 



> I highlighted the key words there.  A lot of people think about world peace. So the fact that she mentioned it means NOTHING.



That's retarded.  You are saying that God and people can't have the same wants and dreams?  Look below for more on this.



> As for "playing for world peace", Sam won that game, so where is the world peace if she was God?



You didn't read carefully enough last time.  It was interpretted as a double entendre.  Sam said, "What are WE playing for?"  Lindsay responds "World Peace"



> What?  So if Jess said "hey Sam, say yes to Lucifer, let him kill every human on Earth including Dean" you really think he would have gone with it?





> Umm...I don't think "in the future" counts as having already done something.  And even if it did, remember that in the future he said yes in Detroit, exactly the way Lucifer said he would.  Lucifer knew when and where Sam would say yes, so saying he was trying to tempt him to do it earlier makes no sense.



Depends on whose future you are refering too.  It was a past event in Dean #2's future and a future event in Dean #1's.

Do you really think anyone would just say YES to the devil without some sort of temptation?  Even his first vessel had to be mind-fucked with the death of his child and then tempted into the prospect of getting revenge against God.  Tempt is a slow brought out thing. 

 If this tempting by Jessica continued and Sam hadn't returned back to Dean and the mission, the future SHOWED he would have said Yes eventually.  Lucifier's temptation shouldn't be overlooked because he wouldn't have said yes for another 6 months, because it obviously was working.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Possible.  I never denied this.  *I just find my theory explains the flaws of someone like Chuck more so then "God was just acting."  Chuck fas fallible, God is not.*
> 
> And it makes sense.  A prophet is one who speaks the words of God.  If Chuck was a vessel for God, he would infact be speaking his words.



What "fallibility" has Chuck shown that absolutely positively means he couldn't be God?

If God was acting then he would have to act like a regular person, meaning he would fake mistakes.

Its like in Superman comics, people bump into Clark Kent and "knock him down" even though its just Superman acting like a regular human and pretending to be knocked down so he can be around people without them knowing he's Superman.

Him acting in order to interact with Sam and Dean without revealing he is God is a MUCH simpler explanation then "God is constantly popping in and out of this guy's body then teleported him away for some reason after he was done".

Hell the first time he met Sam and Dean he even hinted at it, remember he was like "I must be a God", that's kind of an inside joke from the writers showing you he actually was God.



Irishwonder said:


> They helped start the apocalypse, so sure.



They started the apocalypse per his plan.  Did you completely miss Michael's big speech about how it was "not random, its not chance, its a plan that is playing itself out perfectly".

And as Zachariah said "maybe we let it happen but we didn't _start_ anything".

It wasn't coincidence that Michael and Lucifer's true vessels were now alive and involved.

They weren't defying God in ANY way by doing what they were doing.



Irishwonder said:


> I answered this somewhere below as to why God NEEDS a vessel.  Shapeshifting comes when you have a physical form to begin with.



No you haven't answered that.  You only stated a bunch of stuff with no basis.  If God really needed a vessel why didn't ANY character in the show or ANY writers or ANYONE ever say ANYTHING about it?  You're making leaps.



Irishwonder said:


> Making up stuff again I see.



Really?  What did I make up?  That God has the power to create things?  Funny....since he created THE UNIVERSE and EVERYTHING in it.

How exactly is it "making stuff up" to say he could create a barrier to contain his power?  You're saying he has a vessel, thats all a vessel is is something to contain the power of another being.  How is it that you think he could create a vessel to hop into but not a barrier of ANY kind?



Irishwonder said:


> Everything needs a vessel.  Angels and Demons are without physical form.  In there realm it isn't needed.  Therefore logic dictates that God, who lives in that realm is the same way and has no phsyical body.  Therefore if he were to want to visit his creations on Earth he would need a vessel to do so.



Everything needs a vessel?  I thought we already established that Horsemen like Death (a being much like God) don't require vessels.



Irishwonder said:


> Again, not really.



I guess we have to agree to disagree on this one.



Irishwonder said:


> If the Horsemen could just make their own vessels then why was famine riding around in Nagato's wheelchair?  There's more to it that either of us understand at this point.



What the hell does him being in a wheelchair have to do with ANYTHING?  Please explain that one to me?

He is famine, so he is in a form befitting famine.  A body that looks constantly starved.  He still is extremely powerful, hence why he is able to consume demons at will.



Irishwonder said:


> Tell me why it glows.  Go on.  I want 100% proof to the reasons/fuctionality that the amulet would glow.  I'll wait.  What?.. You don't have any?  The writers were ambigious about this and your guess is as good as mine?  Who would have thought.



It glows in the presence of God, that is all we have.  YOU are the one making shit up about WHY it glows.  Yes, your GUESS is as good as mine, they're both worth shit.  Nothing EITHER of us can GUESS on this carries ANY meaning.

All we know is for some reason it would glow in the presence of God and that God told them to stop looking because even with the amulet they would never find him.  That implies he can stop the amulet in some way.



Irishwonder said:


> Never said that God couldn't prevent the amulet from glowing.  The show flat out said he could, so I accept that.  I'm saying that Dean was around Chuck before the amulet search even started.  When Chuck was still a crazy alcoholic writer who popped pills.  It makes much more sense imo, that back then, the reason it didn't glow was because God wasn't present.



Wait...so you agree he could block it?  Then why exactly wouldn't he just block it the first time they showed up?  Are you saying that he knew everything they were doing at all times but didn't know they were going to show up at his door?



Irishwonder said:


> It's no more making stuff up then you saying God can just hide his true face from people.  Nothing of the sort was mentioned in eps either, yet you adamently bring this up again and again.  So only when you interpret stuff and guess at the unknown it isn't "making stuff up again"



What I'm saying goes along with what God IS.  He is a being of infinite power who created the universe and EVERYTHING in it.

How is it "making things up" to say he could do things that we have seen other beings do?  Why would an archangel be able to do things that God can't do?



Irishwonder said:


> That's retarded.  You are saying that God and people can't have the same wants and dreams?  Look below for more on this.



There is a significant difference?  Want to know what it is?  Get ready....wait for it.....HE'S GOD.  Which makes one simple fact true, anything he WANTS he can HAVE.  If he wanted world peace he could make it happen.

All we know about the apocalypse is that he didn't consider it his problem.  That kind of implies he didn't really care that there wasn't world peace.



Irishwonder said:


> You didn't read carefully enough last time.  It was interpretted as a double entendre.  Sam said, "What are WE playing for?"  Lindsay responds "World Peace"



So anyone who makes a joke about world peace is instantly God?  I guess that makes about as much sense as anything else in religion.

Seriously, your arguments on this are ludicrous.



Irishwonder said:


> Depends on whose future you are refering too.  It was a past event in Dean #2's future and a future event in Dean #1's.



Regardless, in BOTH futures Lucifer was 100% correct about where and when Sam was going to say yes.



Irishwonder said:


> Do you really think anyone would just say YES to the devil without some sort of temptation?  Even his first vessel had to be mind-fucked with the death of his child and then tempted into the prospect of getting revenge against God.  Tempt is a slow brought out thing.



Do I think that?  Of course I do, do you want to know why?  Because that's EXACTLY what happened.  Sam wasn't tempted into saying yes, he said yes because he thought he could win against Lucifer.

Did you miss that whole last part of the season?



Irishwonder said:


> If this tempting by Jessica continued and Sam hadn't returned back to Dean and the mission, the future SHOWED he would have said Yes eventually.  Lucifier's temptation shouldn't be overlooked because he wouldn't have said yes for another 6 months, because it obviously was working.



Again he DID say yes, exactly where and when Lucifer said he would.  If you're right and "God" saved him from the temptation then wouldn't that have changed?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 19, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I was trying to remember where I've seen her from the whole episode
> 
> 
> 
> How could you forget? It has to be the saddest episode in all of Supernatural.



*IKR!!!* although there should be others as sad as it. like sam dying or something else...


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my last long post on this.  I'm kind of tired of typing all these up.



Tsukiyomi said:


> What "fallibility" has Chuck shown that absolutely positively means he couldn't be God?
> 
> If God was acting then he would have to act like a regular person, meaning he would fake mistakes.
> 
> ...



 Just cause you think that God acts like a schlub for kicks doesn't mean that what I'm saying can't be true.  You have no evidence that God doesn't use vessels so I'm done repeating this again and again.



> Hell the first time he met Sam and Dean he even hinted at it, remember he was like "I must be a God", that's kind of an inside joke from the writers showing you he actually was God.



Yes and quite clearly Chuck does have some kind of connection with God.  Him being a vessel for God instead of God himself would still make this valid.

Also I want to point out the irony of you using this line as evidence and yet scrutinize the "playing for world peace" line, because no one has ever said "I must be a God" either 



> They started the apocalypse per his plan.  Did you completely miss Michael's big speech about how it was "not random, its not chance, its a plan that is playing itself out perfectly".
> 
> They weren't defying God in ANY way by doing what they were doing.



Then why did Zachariah run like a little bitch when we realized God put Castiel back together?



> No you haven't answered that.  You only stated a bunch of stuff with no basis.  If God really needed a vessel why didn't ANY character in the show or ANY writers or ANYONE ever say ANYTHING about it?  You're making leaps.



We haven't learned anything about God other than the fact that he'll eventually die and even that you are going to deny.  Possibilities and theories of ways that he could make his presense on Earth are all valid at this point.



> Everything needs a vessel?  I thought we already established that Horsemen like Death (a being much like God) don't require vessels.



We don't know what the horsemen are and have no way of knowing what they're origninal forms are.  Are they smokey demons?  Did they have a physical form?  We can't base one completely unknown "monster" (horsemen) to a completely different unknown being (God)

Not to mention the horsemen don't even seem to be of the same catagory of "monster" with Death being vastly more powerful and older than any of them.



> I guess we have to agree to disagree on this one.



Interesting that you are using your interpretation, something that I've been doing from the start, to support your belief even though it is contradictory to what the show has explictly stated as fact.... Interesting indeed 



> What the hell does him being in a wheelchair have to do with ANYTHING?  Please explain that one to me?
> 
> He is famine, so he is in a form befitting famine.  A body that looks constantly starved.  He still is extremely powerful, hence why he is able to consume demons at will.



So he doesn't have the ability to make a healthy body?  If he was powerful enough to consume all those demons than it should be in his power to not have to be restricted to a wheelchair...unless he's under some kind of restrictions , maybe something that we the viewers don't know about yet or probably will ever know 



> It glows in the presence of God, that is all we have.  YOU are the one making shit up about WHY it glows.  Yes, your GUESS is as good as mine, they're both worth shit.  Nothing EITHER of us can GUESS on this carries ANY meaning.



Then my theory is a valid one and can't be disproven unless the writers finally bring a conclusion to the Chuck is God debate.



> Wait...so you agree he could block it?  Then why exactly wouldn't he just block it the first time they showed up?  Are you saying that he knew everything they were doing at all times but didn't know they were going to show up at his door?



I know I said this before... I think it didn't glow because it wasn't in God's presence.



> What I'm saying goes along with what God IS.  He is a being of infinite power who created the universe and EVERYTHING in it.
> 
> How is it "making things up" to say he could do things that we have seen other beings do?  Why would an archangel be able to do things that God can't do?



Because you are just making up excuses as to why your belief is "better" and then hiding behind the fact that God can do anything so he could have done this or this.



> There is a significant difference?  Want to know what it is?  Get ready....wait for it.....HE'S GOD.  Which makes one simple fact true, anything he WANTS he can HAVE.  If he wanted world peace he could make it happen.



 Point and case.



> All we know about the apocalypse is that he didn't consider it his problem.  That kind of implies he didn't really care that there wasn't world peace.
> 
> So anyone who makes a joke about world peace is instantly God?  I guess that makes about as much sense as anything else in religion.
> 
> Seriously, your arguments on this are ludicrous.



 Your "I must be a god" is my "world peace" but I'm ludicrous 



> Regardless, in BOTH futures Lucifer was 100% correct about where and when Sam was going to say yes.
> 
> Do I think that?  Of course I do, do you want to know why?  Because that's EXACTLY what happened.  Sam wasn't tempted into saying yes, he said yes because he thought he could win against Lucifer.
> 
> ...



Except you must have missed the whole part where EVERYTHING changed.  Sam and Dean got reunited.  In the original timeline Dean hadn't spoken to Sam in 5 years and "God" was telling Dean to hoard toilet paper.

We have no idea of the events that led up to the alt future after that episode.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> I was trying to remember where I've seen her from the whole episode
> 
> 
> 
> How could you forget? It has to be the saddest episode in all of Supernatural.



That werewolf episode  It kinda did a number on Sam


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> That werewolf episode  It kinda did a number on Sam



hi vault!!!!!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

Tsunade fan  

Do we have Supernatural this week or the next? I really want to see the new Sammie 

Or should i say old Sammie or the new old Sammie  Or...


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tsunade fan
> 
> Do we have Supernatural this week or the next? I really want to see the new Sammie
> 
> Or should i say old Sammie or the new old Sammie  Or...



why'd you only send me this ???? you dick. .......  

i hope its this week! cant wait so long!!! its old sam. cant be new old sam as he wwill be the same old sam.... unless hell changes him.... so maybe your right.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tsunade fan
> 
> Do we have Supernatural this week or the next? I really want to see the new Sammie
> 
> Or should i say old Sammie or the new old Sammie  Or...



I think supernatural comes back on the 28th


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Tsunade fan
> 
> Do we have Supernatural this week or the next? I really want to see the new Sammie
> 
> Or should i say old Sammie or the new old Sammie  Or...


Next week, unfortunately.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2011)

28th  

Long wait is long


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 20, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Just cause you think that God acts like a schlub for kicks doesn't mean that what I'm saying can't be true.  You have no evidence that God doesn't use vessels so I'm done repeating this again and again.



Umm.....I don't NEED evidence that he doesn't need vessels.  You're the one saying that he DOES.  So that means its on YOU to provide proof to support your positive claim.  Since you have no such evidence you can't make that claim.

That's how a debate works.



Irishwonder said:


> Yes and quite clearly Chuck does have some kind of connection with God.  Him being a vessel for God instead of God himself would still make this valid.
> 
> *Also I want to point out the irony of you using this line as evidence and yet scrutinize the "playing for world peace" line, because no one has ever said "I must be a God" either *



I'm not seeing the "irony" here.  There is nothing ironic about that.

Plus there is a VERY big difference between someone who is quite possibly God himself uttering the direct statement "I must be a God" and some random chick in a bar saying "world peace" and you leaping to the conclusion that she is the supreme lord and creator of the universe.

Do you really think those two things are the same?



Irishwonder said:


> Then why did Zachariah run like a little bitch when we realized God put Castiel back together?



Are you trying to prove _my_ case now?  Here are your exact words:

"No, I'm saying *the only sure fire way that God could deliver his message  and to see that it wasn't being abused* isn't to go through whatever  network heaven uses to send out prophecies/visions, but to deliver them  himself."

Zachariah shit himself because he thought he might actually piss off God by killing Castiel.  If he's that afraid of pissing off God why would he risk doing it by "abusing" his messages?



Irishwonder said:


> We haven't learned anything about God other than the fact that he'll eventually die and even that you are going to deny.  Possibilities and theories of ways that he could make his presense on Earth are all valid at this point.
> 
> They're not valid unless you have something to actually back them up.  Unless you can point to actual evidence for a theory then its just fan fiction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 20, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> *IKR!!!* although there should be others as sad as it. like sam dying or something else...



I don't know. Sam dying was emotional, but not quite the emotional factor of 'The Heart'

I guess it was because the episode Sam died didn't end with just Sam dying.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 21, 2011)

Btw I found parts of the interview with Kripke.



> *And yes, God will definitely be appearing, Kripke reveals, probably in the season finale.*  ?One of the storylines this season is about searching for God, and we  want to answer that in our own way.? He says that that?s a tough casting call and chuckles at the suggestion of Christopher Walken maybe playing his Big Man Upstairs. ?We?re just trying to figure out  God?s motivation, and I tell you, that?s a weird place to be when you?re  like, ?So what?s God?s feeling in this scene?? We?re talking about what  should He be like as a character and what should His world view be.  *It?s like, when God talks, people listen. Whatever message He delivers,  it?s going to be the message of the show.?*



conversion optimization services

So can anyone point to anyone else who appeared in the finale and delivered a message other than Chuck who could be God?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 21, 2011)

^ No it was definately God............ in Chuck's body 

I'm looking forward to the return as well, though from the preview I'm not expecting a standout episode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 21, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> ^ No it was definately God............ in Chuck's body



I still say its quite a leap my friend.  Going from "that's God" to "that's God popping in and out of some guys body while hiding from vastly inferior beings".


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2011)

was expecting a new episode tonight but got  something else.  Good ep though love death eps


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 22, 2011)

Supernatural is my favorite television show.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 22, 2011)

nana!! i remember that manga.


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes!! I love it!

btw your siggy <3 jensen ackles owns


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 23, 2011)

Robot Head said:


> Yes!! I love it!
> 
> btw your siggy <3 jensen ackles owns



really!!! thanks!! liking that cas/misha sig!


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 23, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> really!!! thanks!! liking that cas/misha sig!



Thank you thank you! I love him xD


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 23, 2011)

Robot Head said:


> Thank you thank you! I love him xD



lol, funny sig too!  i guess you know my fave out of the misha/jared/jensen trio.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Doubt Chuck is god tbh


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> Doubt Chuck is god tbh



people kinda had reason to believe it was chuck. ask tsukiyomi, i am sure he would tell you valid reasons as to why people believe this... hey btw!!!


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2011)

Im just basing on the fact that when Dean went 5 years into the future Chuck was just there. But then again God might have left his vessel because i remember Chuck saying his visions stopped around the same time Sam was worn by Lucifer  So it could be that God just left after that happened.

 You good Tsunade?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jan 23, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im just basing on the fact that when Dean went 5 years into the future Chuck was just there. But then again God might have left his vessel because i remember Chuck saying his visions stopped around the same time Sam was worn by Lucifer  So it could be that God just left after that happened.
> 
> You good Tsunade?



well, i got a few problems (on this forum too!) but im fine... you just gotta live... thanks for asking!! btw, how old are you?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 24, 2011)

Vault said:


> Im just basing on the fact that when Dean went 5 years into the future Chuck was just there.



Given that he's God he would have known what the angels were up to (something that was confirmed by Joshua) so he could have just gone along with it to maintain his cover ID and allow him to keep interacting with Sam and Dean without revealing his true identity.

It's also possible the whole thing was just a scenario cooked up by Zachariah since we've seen high ranking angels can create and manipulate little pocket universes.



Vault said:


> But then again God might have left his vessel because i remember Chuck saying his visions stopped around the same time Sam was worn by Lucifer  So it could be that God just left after that happened.



He didn't say his visions stopped.  When Dean asked him what was going to happen he just said "I honestly don't know yet".  Given that the whole ordeal was a test for Sam and Dean it would make sense that not even God would know what was going to happen.

He set up a test and was waiting to see the result.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2011)

​


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 25, 2011)

Watchin Bad Day at Black Rock. It's still as funny as I remembered it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2011)

Supernatural returns this saturday, I'm so happy


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Doubt Chuck is god tbh



No way to know unless its explicitly stated, I do personally think he is god but I can understand why people would argue against that too.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 25, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Supernatural returns this saturday, I'm so happy


You mean friday?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 25, 2011)

ah yes, saturday for me. I don't live in the states so I download it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually watch it on Friday if I can find it online anywhere. Not having cable TV sucks sometimes, but it sure beats payin' for it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I usually watch it on Friday if I can find it online anywhere. Not having cable TV sucks sometimes, but it sure beats payin' for it.



It's on one of the network stations in the US.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't even get normal TV stations on my TV. I don't have a what's-it-called thing for the signal.


----------



## Jena (Jan 25, 2011)

^Oh gotcha, gotcha.
The digital antenna, or something (I don't remember what it's called....).

I got my TV a year ago, and I guess it already came installed with it or something. 

I always notice that it fizzes out while I'm watching Supernatural though...I wonder if this is conspiracy.


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (Jan 26, 2011)

Ooooh, how nice to drop back in and find THIS thread.

Loooove Supernatural. I think it's the best ongoing tv show atm, actually.

And, pretty sure it just got better.

Chacarron

^ Anybody heard about that yet? I can't friggin wait, personally.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 26, 2011)

ooold news. Not gonna watch, I have the actual seasons for some reason


----------



## Gabe (Jan 26, 2011)

new episode tomorrow should be good wonder how sam will be after being in hell for a long time michael and the devil probably did messed up things to him


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 26, 2011)

Death put up the wall though, so we probably won't see any reaction to him being resouled.  He'll probably just act normal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until the wall starts to break :ho


----------



## Jena (Jan 26, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> new episode tomorrow should be good wonder how sam will be after being in hell for a long time michael and the devil probably did messed up things to him



You _know_ there was buttsechs involved. 
Non-consensual.


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm betting he'll have a big rush of emotion, a nasty temper tantrum, etc. then get over himself. 

Hopefully we'll get the old "sensitive" Sam back. I'm tired of Dean being the nice one. D:


----------



## Raka_of_Konoha (Jan 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> You _know_ there was buttsechs involved.
> Non-consensual.



 _nnn_yhel_lo._


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a shame, I liked Robot-Sam ready to backstab anyone anytime for no reason whatsoever.

Sensitive Sam's kind of been gone since the whole demon blood deal as well.

Now that I think about it, regular Sam was fairly boring the last couple of seasons.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam was always the weakest link in the show. Dean, Bobby, and John are the whole bag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2011)

i can't wait til the wall drops and than sam goes batshit insane.


sam for final villain


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sam was always the weakest link in the show. Dean, Bobby, and John are the whole bag.



He was definitely the weakest link (as he even admitted later on) but he was an important balancing element I think.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam has just been fanservice for the female fandom for a long time imo...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 27, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> Sam has just been fanservice for the female fandom for a long time imo...



Until he lost his soul I always felt he served as the conscience of the group and to an extent the voice of reason.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't see the point of giving him his soul back. Dean was just jealous that Sam was more badass than he was.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I don't see the point of giving him his soul back. Dean was just jealous that Sam was more badass than he was.



maybe but he was prone to betray dean like letting the vamps turn him that is why they needed to get his soul back


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 27, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I don't see the point of giving him his soul back. Dean was just jealous that Sam was more badass than he was.





~Ageha~ said:


> maybe but he was prone to betray dean like letting the vamps turn him that is why they needed to get his soul back



Pretty much this.  Sam was willing to straight-up murder Bobby and sacrifice Dean unnecessarily to get the job done.

He also didn't give enough of a shit about Dean to keep looking for him when he was missing.

That's not really the kind of person you want with you on missions when lives are on the line.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam does play the role of Dean's Jiminy Cricket rather well. Just more puppydog eyes and less witty comebacks.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 27, 2011)

> Supernatural 6x03
> _Sam_: So what, you like him better, or something?
> _Castiel_: *Dean and I do share a more profound bond. I wasn't going to mention it.*
> 
> ...



Poor Sam :rofl


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He was definitely the weakest link (as he even admitted later on) but he was an important balancing element I think.



Sam was always the normal guy and approached things from a normal guys perspective. He was the audiences view point into this world, of course as the series went on we no longer needed a normals guy perspective, we had fully been sold the idea at full price by the time sam started changing to reflect his place in the plot. I say sam's character has undergone the most "shifts" but it is Deans character that has made the 180 turn. 

Dean was the guy who accepted the life and knew nothing else, sure he regretted that Sam had his chance at apple piedom and he didn't but Dean "accepted" it, if not by a thin thread made out of loyalty to his father and to devotion to the one thing in life that was his, which was his relationship with his brother.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 28, 2011)

No new episode tonight. Shit got bumped to next week for some dumb reason.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably a repeat of GILMORE GIRLS took precedence.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 28, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> No new episode tonight. Shit got bumped to next week for some dumb reason.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 28, 2011)

I think they said it was bumped for Vampire Diaries and Nikita, regardless I am not pleased


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

WB should be burned to the ground ASAP.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2011)

it suck it will not come out tonight


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2011)

vampire diaries is a thursday thing. not a Friday night death sloth.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 28, 2011)

^ Same with Nikita



Bear Walken said:


> No new episode tonight. Shit got bumped to next week for some dumb reason.



Source?

Edit: Just read the article on supernatural.tv, that sucks.


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2011)

WHAT THE HELLLLLL

The return of Supernatural was seriously the highlight of my pathetic week. 
B.S.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, now I have to masturbate in Deanless lonliness AGAIN.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 28, 2011)

Should have read this thread before I made my usual 8 o'clock plans


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2011)

So they decide to show re-runs of shows that aired yesterday instead of showing the new episodes of other shows... 

They make the decision last minute? Fans of these re-runs probably wouldn't even know they're being re-run.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 28, 2011)

If I would have known this I would have stayed outside AH!!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! NOW IM FUCKN MAD!!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2011)

so i bought a box of pizza ready for my supernatural to return only to see terrible shows in it's time slot..


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 28, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> So they decide to show re-runs of shows that aired yesterday instead of showing the new episodes of other shows...
> 
> They make the decision last minute? Fans of these re-runs probably wouldn't even know they're being re-run.


another helping of Vampire Diaries


----------



## Jena (Jan 30, 2011)

The thing that really pisses me off isn't so much that they pushed it back, but that they announced it so last minute.

I'm not going to lie, I would've still been mad that they pushed it back had they announced it a week or so in advance, but the rage would've been significantly less. They changed it so suddenly that there wasn't even time to adjust (I mean, the TV guide in the paper had it listed as playing, the TV guide on my TV had it listed as playing, the only place they changed it was online).

All because they didn't want VD to loose viewers because of American Idol. Well guess what: they didn't. So this little venture was entirely pointless.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope they have another vampire spoof where they kill off look alikes of the main cast of VD


----------



## Crackers (Jan 30, 2011)

I raged when I turned on my DVR, checked the recordings list, found Supernatural and wound up watching Nikita instead. 

What the fuck is this shit I don't watch Nikita. Damn station better give me a double dose of Supernatural next week or something's going up in flames... No, not really. But seriously. Ffffff----uuuuuckkk!!!!!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jan 30, 2011)

Imma do a Terminator action on CW if ever do that again


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> So they decide to show re-runs of shows that aired yesterday instead of showing the new episodes of other shows...
> 
> They make the decision last minute? Fans of these re-runs probably wouldn't even know they're being re-run.



pretty vampires trump everything


----------



## Hannibal (Jan 31, 2011)

Im disappoint with CW, no Supernatural or Smallville and Im treated to VD re-run.


----------



## Vault (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a dick move if im to be frank


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

Keollyn said:


> Should have read this thread before I made my usual 8 o'clock plans


 Did you perform some pre-Supernatural ritual with various snacks and arrangement of couch coushins and call all your friends and tell them that you're not going on tonight because Sam might be gettin' naked?

I feel for you, brah.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 31, 2011)

Crackers said:


> I raged when I turned on my DVR, checked the recordings list, found Supernatural and wound up watching Nikita instead.



Yeah I was confused at first when I found Nikita in my DVR.  Maybe that's why they did it so last minute, hoping to get a few people who would have recorded it and say "well its here I may as well give it a shot".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2011)

A sneaky move, to be sure. And probably the only way anyone would ever watch Nikita is by accident.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jan 31, 2011)

CW executives need a visit from Mr. Wongburger for pullin' that shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

Gesy: i can't trust you cw!
cw: but ges....


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 31, 2011)

I wonder about the likely hood of getting back to back episodes now, if they're going to keep on schedule


----------



## ez (Feb 1, 2011)

if tv.com is right, there won't be a new episode for another two weeks. 

off to dl yesterday's episode...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 1, 2011)

wait, what? there was an episode yesterday?
I usually get them on saturdays


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no idea what's going on. 2 weeks? Episode yesterday?

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

^In the states, Supernatural shows every Friday night at 8:00 pm Central time.

The show went on a hiatus, and was announced to return on January 28th. At the last second (and I mean, a few hours before it was supposed to premier) the show was bumped back a week because the network feared they would lose viewership for their show "Vampire Diaries" because of the return of "American Idol" []. So, the show will return February 7, or this Friday.

I'm assuming that the show airs at other times and days in other countries, so that's probably what the Saturday business is about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

So is there a new episode or what?


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2011)

not till Friday


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes. They've already shot and completed the episode, it just hasn't aired yet.

So I don't know if you can find it online, or etc. My assumption would be no, but maybe?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

ezxx said he's gonna download it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2011)

He lies 

More likely he's misinformed.  Supernatural.tv says it returns Feb 4


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no the saturday business is because I know the show airs in the US on friday and I watch it the day after by certain means 

No idea about this Tuesday episode floating around though. I can't find the episode anywhere..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2011)

I will find it, if it exists.


----------



## Jena (Feb 1, 2011)

I doubt you'll be able to find a show online before it has aired on its original network.

But good luck.


----------



## ez (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah, not using tv.com ever again 

gonna stick to official sources. at least the new episode's on friday. -_-


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 3, 2011)

So I just read the preview about tomorrow's episode "Like a Virgin" and it talks about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Dean getting a sword to slay a dragon 




What's up with that?


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 3, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> So I just read the preview about tomorrow's episode "Like a Virgin" and it talks about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



omg!! maybe thats the monster of the week!!


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

Slay a dragon? Wont happen with the budget


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

He could slay a paper dragon. :33


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2011)

It would be so cool if Supernatural had a big ass budget, but then again im sure it will focus more on Angels busting cities and shooting out lightning from across the galaxy rather than the story itself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

It would turn into DBZ.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 3, 2011)

Vault said:


> It would be so cool if Supernatural had a big ass budget, but then again im sure it will focus more on Angels busting cities and shooting out lightning from across the galaxy rather than the story itself.



The only time I would have wanted to see shit like that would have been the Michael vs Lucifer fight and only if it were the finale for the show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, that non-fight was such a letdown.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that non-fight was such a letdown.



Really it was the only way it could have gone down.  Had the two of them actually started fighting Dean would never have gotten close enough to get through to same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2011)

He could've gotten in there somehow. Dean always finds a way. 

Assbutt saved it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He could've gotten in there somehow. Dean always finds a way.
> 
> Assbutt saved it.



Lol yeah Cas always makes the scenes he's in.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 3, 2011)

dont know if this has been posted yet. but, 

Children of The World

super funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 3, 2011)

Cant wait until tomorrow and CW better not screw us again.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YosIm0Cc8KU[/YOUTUBE]

here it is!!! funny!! lololol!!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 4, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> omg!! maybe thats the monster of the week!!



I'll wait till tonight to judge it, but I hope Supernatural keeps away from the fantasy genre of fairies, leprechauns, and dragons and sticks with the occult.



Tsukiyomi said:


> The only time I would have wanted to see shit like that would have been the Michael vs Lucifer fight and only if it were the finale for the show.



Lucifier vs. the old gods would have been where a big budget would have come in handy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

The Leprechaun episode was cool though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 4, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'll wait till tonight to judge it, but I hope Supernatural keeps away from the fantasy genre of fairies, leprechauns, and dragons and sticks with the occult.



I actually really enjoyed the leprechauns episode.

And what's the difference between stories faeries and other types of supernatural creatures?  Any type of folklore or mythology could be considered "occult".



Irishwonder said:


> Lucifier vs. the old gods would have been where a big budget would have come in handy.



I agree it would have been nice to see them all throw fancy fireballs and energy blasts like Kali did but the end result would have been the same.

If they were to spend money on any major battle it should have been Michael vs Lucifer.  That's what the whole series was building up to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

Fairy Episode 2 is needed. As is Trickster Return.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's an Idea maybe the trickster tricked everyone into believing their is a 6th Season when in reality season 5 was the last season and everything we're seeing now is an allusion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

That's one way of rationalizing things, I suppose.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Leprechaun episode was cool though.



Next thing you know Dean will be fighting Shrek 

The Fairy episode was a funny/goofy episode, which is fine in general, but I wouldn't really count it among my personal favorites.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2011)

I suppose he could fight an ogre.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 4, 2011)

I will have my supernatural


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 4, 2011)

So we finally meet the Mother of all Monsters and damn is she hot. Should be interesting to see what kind of powers she has and how strong she is If I had to guess I'd say she's is as strong as Michael/Lucifer.

The preview for next week is pretty boring though if you ask me.


----------



## hehey (Feb 4, 2011)

i missed it..... son of a bastard!!!!


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 4, 2011)

hehey said:


> i missed it..... son of a bastard!!!!



lol, hush. it was awesome!! i knew the monster of the week was a dragon!!


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 4, 2011)

Wasn't expecting Sam to get this inside scope of his forgotten memory so soon.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> *I actually really enjoyed the leprechauns episode.*
> 
> And what's the difference between stories faeries and other types of supernatural creatures?  Any type of folklore or mythology could be considered "occult".
> 
> ...



i agree it was a enjoyable episode


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2011)

lol Loch Ness Monster is real in Supernatural verse

edit: lol Excalibur


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 5, 2011)

hehey said:


> i missed it..... son of a bastard!!!!



Don't worry, it was postponed for Gossip Girl! 


As expected I didn't like the "dragon" thing.  It felt like a villian that belongs more on a show like Charmed instead of Supernatural.  Even worse is some of them still survived so we'll be seeing them again.  I guess Dean will have to carry around the broken sword now as well.

The ending was good though.  I like the "mother of all monsters" idea.  She could be like a hybrid of all the monsters we've seen, with varying powers and abilities.  Definately interested


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 5, 2011)

How many more episodes until we see a killer pink Unicorn? :33


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 5, 2011)

mother of all monsters 

she was also referred by the alpha vamp 'even I came from mother'


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet "Mother" is Eve, the first women created by God. She is mother of humans as well as monsters.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 5, 2011)

no the mother is echidna, mothor of monsters. why would the mother of monsters be the mother of humans?


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> no the mother is echidna, mothor of monsters. why would the mother of monsters be the mother of humans?


Why not? Eve is the "alpha" women. She sinned and was "cursed." 

It fits pretty well with "Supernatural" mythology.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 5, 2011)

Well bobby did say "mother of all" so it may not be just monsters, but that seems more likely. I wonder what her plan is? I hope it's not something expected like take over the human race.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2011)

i like the new development in supernatural with the dragons and the mother. should be interesting she is probably what crowoley was looking for when he was asking the alpha demons about purgatory.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm still undecided on the dragons, I'm going to reserve judgment until we get some more information on them.

I'm surprised Sam got the information on his time without his soul so quickly, but I totally buy it.  As Bobby said he isn't stupid and he was smart enough to use Cas since Cas is naive enough to be manipulated into giving that out.

I hope Bobby gets over the stuff with Sam soon. I totally understand why he feels the way he does but I would just prefer they focus for a while on strife outside of the group rather than on strife between them.



User Name said:


> Why not? Eve is the "alpha" women. She sinned and was "cursed."
> 
> It fits pretty well with "Supernatural" mythology.



Weren't Cain and Abel the sons of Eve?  And Sam and Dean descend from them.  So I think its unlikely that she is eve.

I think its more likely that she'll be something like Echidna since in mythology she is actually referred to as "the mother of all monsters".


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Weren't Cain and Abel the sons of Eve?  And Sam and Dean descend from them.  So I think its unlikely that she is eve.
> 
> I think its more likely that she'll be something like Echidna since in mythology she is actually referred to as "the mother of all monsters".



Yeah, Bobby said she was the "mother of all." It might be "mother of all monsters" or it might just be "mother of all." 

Cain and Abel were offspring of Eve and Adam. This doesn't really decrease the chances of her being Eve. She could have had offsprings with another (the Serpent/Lucifer, perhaps?). Eve is definitely a likely possibility.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

Is Echidnea, the greek mother of all monsters. Pay attention to what the guy said in old latin, he says her named and everything.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 5, 2011)

User Name said:


> Yeah, Bobby said she was the "mother of all." It might be "mother of all monsters" or it might just be "mother of all."
> 
> Cain and Abel were offspring of Eve and Adam. This doesn't really decrease the chances of her being Eve. She could have had offsprings with another (the Serpent/Lucifer, perhaps?). Eve is definitely a likely possibility.



Why would Lucifer have had children with Eve?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

lucifer clearly refered to the pagans as "handing the world to us"
Echidna is a pagan titan. Her origins vary from Lucy's


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought last night's episode ("Like A Virgin") was just meh. I thought Sam would've remember his soulless actions a little bit later on. Does Dean have this same "wall" in his mind like Sam because he also went to hell & didn't turn out as a lunatic or worst after Castiel revive him? So this Mother that was summoned from purgatory, isn't it just Eve who's all evil-out for some reason.


----------



## Sin (Feb 5, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I thought last night's episode ("Like A Virgin") was just meh. I thought Sam would've remember his soulless actions a little bit later on. Does Dean have this same "wall" in his mind like Sam because he also went to hell & didn't turn out as a lunatic or worst after Castiel revive him? So this Mother that was summoned from purgatory, isn't it just Eve who's all evil-out for some reason.


Alastair torturing you for a few months =/= Michael and Lucifer going to town on your soul for a year and a half.

Sam's soul is much, much, much worse than anything Dean would have experienced.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

for over a year. That means 130 year of torture


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2011)

If they didn't already waste the name I'd swear Mother was Lilith and all monsters being the Lilim


----------



## User Name (Feb 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Is Echidnea, the greek mother of all monsters. Pay attention to what the guy said in old latin, he says her named and everything.


Do you mean the "dragon" guys when they were sacrificing the virgin? I listened to it again. I couldn't hear it. Maybe it was said. If it was then Mother is probably Echidna.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would Lucifer have had children with Eve?


To screw them (knowing their children would be monsters). It's just an idea. It could be something else or no one else... Or Mother might not be her. Though, I would like it to be Eve.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

the dragons call her by the name. It's not hard people, all you have to do is speak acient latin


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, I like how monsters seem to be a third faction of "demons" (the way they buzz when they get killed is always fun) but why not just kill them with the Colt?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 5, 2011)

User Name said:


> To screw them (knowing their children would be monsters). It's just an idea. It could be something else or no one else... Or Mother might not be her. Though, I would like it to be Eve.



I guess its possible but we already saw the human that Lucifer corrupted, Lilith.

If Lucifer was responsible for the monstrous children then why wouldn't all monsters call him "father" instead of just the demons?


----------



## Jena (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm assuming the "mother of all" is unrelated to Christian mythology simply because the writers have said that they want to move away from that direction and return to the "monster a week" formula. If they are bent on doing that, I don't think they'd drag Lucie & The Crew back into the fray.

Just my take.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2011)

Is this the last season? Or...


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> for over a year. That means 130 year of torture



Torture is a massive understatement..

The 2 of the 5 most powerful beings in the series went out of their way to do as much damage to Sams soul as they possibly could (out of hate & boredom), if you consider that these two can wipe out cities and their fight would fuck up the entire planet (they'd show it if it wasn't for the low budget ), I'm pretty sure what Sams soul went through is a little worse than the feeling of getting stabbed to death a couple times..


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the dragons call her by the name. It's not hard people, all you have to do is speak acient latin


Ok what did they say


Banhammer said:


> Also, I like how monsters seem to be a third faction of "demons" (the way they buzz when they get killed is always fun) but why not just kill them with the Colt?



They lost it again.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 6, 2011)

I find it interesting that the second "arc" of the series so far is about mothers, where the first arc was about fathers, whether that be John or God.  


In the first arc, we obviously had the search for John Winchester, learning the importance of his bloodline (Michael's vessel) and dealing with his death, while the overall story dealt with God, the father

In this second arc, so far, we also have a search for Mary Winchester, we've learned about her bloodline, and we still have the unresolved issue of Samuel looking to revive her.  This time it seems the overall story will deal with Echidnea, "the mother of all."



My guess will be that it'll go full circle, with Samuel succeeding in bringing Mary back only to have her sacrificing herself for the boys (like John did) and then have the brothers deal with her death.


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2011)

Ugh, I am so not on board with this whole bringing Mary back from the dead thing.
I'm not sure why, it just feels like she should stay dead. 

And Grandpappy Samuel looks like Mr. Clean. HA


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ugh, I am so not on board with this whole bringing Mary back from the dead thing.
> I'm not sure why, it just feels like she should stay dead.



I would prefer it that way too, but she's gotten a lot of attention this season.  I'd be surprised if she didn't make some sort of appearence, one way or another.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 6, 2011)

any word yet on the anime?


----------



## Havoc (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea, word is it's gonna suck.


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> any word yet on the anime?




So, uh, not a lot.

To be honest, I'm not looking forward to it. I know that goes against my nerdness, but I think that Supernatural really doesn't need an anime spin-off. I'm not anxious to see the hoard of Otaku fanboys jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Feb 7, 2011)

eh... u gotta point there! But, id like to see it regardless!


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 7, 2011)

It's not gonna be the same, no matter how well they draw the characters or depict the story, it won't be as good. 

I'm pretty sure everyone's associated characters with their respective actors and won't feel at home with the anime. Just think for a sec of Bobby for exemple, immediately you got the real Bobby in mind, they mention him, then show him but all you think about is how it doesn't really look like him or how his voice is different and possibly even behavior is subject to change with these adaptations.

So meh. It's kind of like watching a book-based movie after reading the books. More disapointement than satisfaction will ensue.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, I like how monsters seem to be a third faction of "demons" (the way they buzz when they get killed is always fun) but why not just kill them with the Colt?



the colt only exist when it absolutely has to.


besides, it would be boring if it was always used .


----------



## Jena (Feb 7, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> So meh. It's kind of like watching a book-based movie after reading the books. More disapointement than satisfaction will ensue.


Even worse, because there's already an established look for everything. When you're reading a book, you fill in the blanks yourself. But here, the blanks have already been filled in. 

Additionally, Engrish cover of "Carry On My Wayward Son" 

At least Kripke's on staff so they can't troll the original series. [And the animation _does_ look nice. I'll give them that.]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Decent episode, I suppose, but the dragons were kinda lame. And by kinda lame I mean uber lame. Just demons with wings and glowing hands if you ask me. Nothing special.

Mother of All thing is kinda interesting, but it's the same-old, same-old. I guess we're supposed to care. 

Other than that, the "Excalibur" scene was good, Sam wasn't unbearable, and Cas got schooled.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, I like how monsters seem to be a third faction of "demons" (the way they buzz when they get killed is always fun) but why not just kill them with the Colt?





~Gesy~ said:


> the colt only exist when it absolutely has to.
> 
> 
> besides, it would be boring if it was always used .



Dean dropped the colt when he was flung into a tree by Lucifer during Death's raising.  At the moment they don't have it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 7, 2011)

^you would think they'd go looking for the most powerful weapon on earth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Why bother? They got a demon-killing knife and a trunk full of weapons that can't kill hardly anything.


----------



## Havoc (Feb 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^you would think they'd go looking for the most powerful weapon on earth.


They have the most powerful weapon on Earth, his name is Dean Winchester.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^you would think they'd go looking for the most powerful weapon on earth.



Personally I wouldn't want to spend time trekking around a mass-grave in a town that was completely destroy by demons and Lucifer himself to search out a weapon that was quite likely grabbed by Lucifer or one of the demons on their way out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

Seeing as how they fight these things on the daily, why not?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm really going to miss Soul-less Sam.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seeing as how they fight these things on the daily, why not?



They fight them to save people, no one would be saved there.  That town is completely dead and as I said the Colt may not even be there anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2011)

In the long run it would save people. It'd kill a lot of shit really easily for them. Saving the day effortlessly and more frequently. It's a smart long-term play.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In the long run it would save people. It'd kill a lot of shit really easily for them. Saving the day effortlessly and more frequently. It's a smart long-term play.



They seem to be doing just fine without it.  I would say only waste the time looking for it if you're completely out of options.  They could waste days in that ghost town hunting for the gun and never find it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 8, 2011)

^woah how far did that gun fly?

they weren't even in real danger that night, since lucifer was taking it slow with them.

i'll laugh it magically appears in dean's trunk when/if it's needed to kill mother.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^woah how far did that gun fly?



My point as I stated many times is that it could have easily have been picked up by a demon or by Lucifer himself, it is a rather useful tool wouldn't you say?

That's also assuming that no one has started cleaning up or rebuilding that town.

It's been well over a year since that whole even happened and one would think at some point _someone_ would have investigated why an entire town full of people disappeared then stumble onto the mass grave just outside of town.



~Gesy~ said:


> they weren't even in real danger that night, since lucifer was taking it slow with them.



I'm not sure you can really say that in Lucifer's presence they weren't in any real danger.  Once it was established that they had no shot of killing him they had to get out of there as fast as possible.

Plus its not like they weren't a bit taken back by what was happening right in front of them, the devil was summoning Death himself.  That kind of thing would tend to keep your attention.



~Gesy~ said:


> i'll laugh it magically appears in dean's trunk when/if it's needed to kill mother.



I would be disappointed but not surprised if that happened.  It wouldn't be the first time the writers have done crap like that.  In one of the Supernatural novels Dean is having this epic battle with a spirit while Bobby is standing there watching the whole thing with the loaded Colt in his hand.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In the long run it would save people. It'd kill a lot of shit really easily for them. Saving the day effortlessly and more frequently. *It's a smart long-term play*.



If I recall correctly, after their plan to kill Lucifer with the Colt failed, Dean didn't exactly believe there was any long-term for any of them.  

I remember quite a few episodes of Dean saying he's tired and just going through the motions... so regaining the Colt wasn't exactly priority #1, especially since it failed to kill the big bad.


----------



## ez (Feb 11, 2011)

nice sfx at the end of the episode 

looked like some photoshop'd fire


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2011)

nice episode looks like sam did a lot of bad things and banged a lot of women when he had no soul. didn't think he would break part of the door that kept the memories of hell shut away so soon. next episode looks interesting.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Apparently having no soul allows you to bang a lot of women.   

The question all teenage boys are asking is.........how do I get some of that action.   Shit I know I am.  I would be much more efficent if I can't feel pain but still feel the sexual urge to replicate.  

I can imagine Sam going to the Jerry Springer show or Maury and say So what if that's my child.   Am I suppose to STOP SLEEPING with other women?  Fuck that!  lolz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> nice episode looks like sam did a lot of bad things and banged a lot of women when he had no soul. didn't think he would break part of the door that kept the memories of hell shut away so soon. next episode looks interesting.



how many episodes are left? their speeding this up for a reason.




Shadow said:


> Apparently having no soul allows you to bang a lot of women.
> 
> The question all teenage boys are asking is.........how do I get some of that action.   Shit I know I am.  I would be much more efficent if I can't feel pain but still feel the sexual urge to replicate.
> 
> I can imagine Sam going to the Jerry Springer show or Maury and say So what if that's my child.   Am I suppose to STOP SLEEPING with other women?  Fuck that!  lolz



lol not giving a shit if the female has a husband or not would do that to you


----------



## Shadow (Feb 12, 2011)

Which was part of the reason I was so against bringing him back so soon into the season.  I was hoping that Soul Sam would be the season finale.  NO Soul Sam was entertaining as hell during the first half of the season.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just beginning to wonder how long this "Don't scratch the wall." thing would go on for when he collapsed...


----------



## Havoc (Feb 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> I was just beginning to wonder how long this "Don't scratch the wall." thing would go on for when he collapsed...


Apparently, one episode.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 12, 2011)

I think they rushed it faster then normal because they didn't have a guarentee on a 7th season.  That combined with their move to death-slot friday didn't help reduce concern that the story wouldn't continue any further.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 14, 2011)

Last episode almost made me feel bad for Samuel for having to put up with creepy robot-sam for that long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Apparently, one episode.


  Yeah, that didn't take long.

Nice Gomi avatar. Although your Japanese MMA stars are all getting killed. Killed, man, killed!

I wish I could get rid of my soul. It'd be awesome. No sleep, hot babes 24/7, no emotions tying me down... I'd be pretty badass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, that didn't take long.
> 
> Nice Gomi avatar. Although your Japanese MMA stars are all getting killed. Killed, man, killed!
> 
> I wish I could get rid of my soul. It'd be awesome. No sleep, hot babes 24/7, no emotions tying me down... I'd be pretty badass.



Or get sprayed with mace after 3 hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

If I got sprayed with mace I would just beat them unconscious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2011)

no soul= clark with red kyptonite ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

Clark on Red K seems more evil than just purely logical though. Sam still fights demons, afterall, he just doesn't care how he gets it done.


----------



## Fourangers (Feb 14, 2011)

Now that I'm thinking about it, why does robo!Sam think it's necessary to get the job done regardless of emotions and people?

Or better, why does robo!Sam think it's necessary to fulfill a job?

If robo!Sam is devoid of any emotions, he wouldn't feel any responsibility in fighting against monsters, neither would feel any fulfillment once he finishes.

Actually, if it's a human devoid of emotions, he would solely spend his life eating, drinking, breathing, crapping and copulating. 

..................or did I miss a crucial point?


----------



## ez (Feb 14, 2011)

> Actually, if it's a human devoid of emotions, he would solely spend his  life eating, drinking, breathing, crapping and copulating.


i don't think he's entirely devoid of emotions - he's been afraid, angry, surprised, etc. he just seems to be overly rational and incapable of understanding particular social cues. 

regardless, that's nothing out of the ordinary for a typical hedonist i imagine, and sam's a prototype...for all we know soulless characters in SN verse are to behave like this. it's not like soullessness has been defined using very strict terms, only implications and innuendos.


----------



## Jena (Feb 15, 2011)

This was my face the entire last episode: 

Except for the occasional  at Sam's many encounters with married women. 

I'm hoping that Dean doesn't embark on some convoluted scheme to save Sam from his own memories, or, even worse, that Samvovercomes them through THE POWER OF LOVE or such other nonsense. 

I like my sexy lumbering brunettes as much as anybody, but you can't keep bringing a dead horse back from the dead and giving it CPR.
Yeah, I don't even know what I was going for with that metaphor. It spun out of control.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope dean bad-mouth death about the shitty job he's done, which causes death to get angry and kill him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hope dean bad-mouth death about the shitty job he's done, which causes death to get angry and kill him.


 He'd find a way to fuck up killing Dean, too.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 15, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, why does robo!Sam think it's necessary to get the job done regardless of emotions and people?
> 
> Or better, why does robo!Sam think it's necessary to fulfill a job?
> 
> ...



I think it was stated that Sam was basing his actions on his memories. 

So because he remembered that he hunted demons, that's what he did.  Without his emotions, he forgot the reason he hunted was to protect people, instead soulless Sam left collateral damage.  Same deal with his relationship with his brother.  Because he remembered he was suppose to care about Dean, he tried to mimic that emotion, but ultimately couldn't.

That's why he found it necessary to keep hunting.  Not because he cared, but because it was a "habit."


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I got sprayed with mace I would just beat them unconscious.



This eventually leads you getting finger raped in prison. 

Soul = purpose, reason for existing and shit blah blah. Moral compass implied.

Souless = no reason for existing, no better than a dog, runs off pure instinct and learned behavior.

The implication is that having a soul makes you human, not having a soul makes an animal except man sizes. 

robo Sam desire to continue hunting was fueled by the I don't know _years of learning how to hunt since he could walk and shit on his own_. He doesn't know how to do anything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

He ran on a lot of logic though. He was still deviously clever and smart. He used Dean as bait to find the head vampire, remember? That's not a trick he would've picked up as moral Sam.

He is more than human, uninhibited by morals clouding his pure judgement. He understands greater good and is willing to sacrifice anything to look out for number one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2011)

don't think he cares about the greater good. hunting seemed like more of a hobby at that point


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

In his own way he did. He knew that fighting ultimately leads to his survival. He might not be fighting for the greater good explicitly, but he still was.


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 17, 2011)

Like someone else said, he was basically hunting because hunting was old "Sam"'s way of life.

It was more about habit and emulating "Sam" than anything else.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2011)

I already miss souless Sam. Dean needs to admit that he did it because he knew Sam was more badass than him. Shit! He nailed a full town of women.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 17, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> I already miss souless Sam. Dean needs to admit that he did it because he knew Sam was more badass than him. Shit! He nailed a full town of women.



lol, im still sure dean had sex with a lot more women than sam did! but still, souless sam was more badass..


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

There was a time when Dean was trying to pimp Sam out to every girl they saw.  The student has become the master


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2011)

traveling the country sleeping with women and bagging baddies, all with an unlimited amount of funds.

I don't know why the characters in this show are so emo, besides the whole "risking your life" thing this sounds like the life :ho


----------



## Havoc (Feb 17, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> There was a time when Dean was trying to pimp Sam out to every girl they saw.  The student has become the master




To be a master Sam would need to be able teach Dean something he doesn't know, impossible.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 17, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> traveling the country sleeping with *hot ass* women and bagging baddies, all with an unlimited amount of funds.



Edited for correctness 



Havoc said:


> To be a master Sam would need to be able teach Dean something he doesn't know, impossible.



When Dean nails 4 hotties that include a cougar and a college co-ed, all in the same town while working a case, I'll give it to him, but until then Sam has him beat.

Infact, I think the closest Dean came was a threesome with Twin sisters, if I recall correctly... then again, that might be a better conquest


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2011)

2 at one time time is overrated.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2011)

the info for the next episode says that dean goes back to help the women he lived with. should be interesting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

He'll probably bang her. 


Then kill her.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He'll probably bang her.
> 
> 
> Then kill her.



_Accidentally_ kill her for maximum angst.
...Oh wait, I'm thinking of Sam. My bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, Dean doesn't do angst. He does do manly tears when he does what must be done though.


----------



## Divi (Feb 18, 2011)

Manly tears with good classic rock music in the background.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell yeah. 

And it only lasts a second or two before he has his badass, manly grimace back on.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the fact that they haven't completely forgotten about Lisa.  It would be weird to have her completely out of Dean's life so soon, especially without Dean explaining what happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Who's Lisa?


----------



## hehey (Feb 18, 2011)

That "joke" those highschool guys played on that poor girl was the most horrible, meanest thing ive seen in years.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm not watching the episode what they do? Dx


----------



## ez (Feb 18, 2011)

they went to nj and fought of a ghost; dean revisited his ex and started doubting himself again (or maybe even more).  

next week's episode seems to be the crazy idea i've heard about. sam and dean are going to be playing jansen ackles and jared...whatever his last name is. it's like i'm watching red dwarf.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2011)

i was talking about the high school guy's pranks


----------



## Jena (Feb 18, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm not watching the episode what they do? Dx




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's really awkward and shy, so they play a "prank" on her by leaving roses, chocolates, and letters in her locker to make her think that she has a secret admirer. They eventually leave her a note asking her to meet her admirer at a hotel. She shows up, thinks she sees her admirer and taps him on the shoulder but it turns out to be a mannequin. The three guys jump out and start laughing at her and calling her names.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 19, 2011)

So me and my Sister are sitting here watching the newest episode when storm knocks out or lights. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2011)

Wait so are Sam and Ruby really together in real life?


----------



## Divi (Feb 19, 2011)

Rofl, the car and Dean's reaction. 

And I swear, Sam has gotten permanent frown wrinkles on his forehead.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 19, 2011)

Next week's episode LOOKS AWESOME!!!

Sam: Apparently you're name's Jensen Ackles and mine is Jared Paledecki.

Dean: WHAT YOU'RE POLISH NOW!?!?! 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I ROFL on that one for real


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2011)

next episode looks funny


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahahaha 

That had to be the WORST apology for accidentally killing your sister.  

Ghost: I...uh... didn't mean for that to happen.  
- POOF

Decent episode overall.  I'm glad that the Lisa and Ben issue got a little better resolution.  I'm not liking the appearence of next week's episode though, hopefully I'm proven wrong, but it seems too much like a bad fanfiction idea.

Hopefully we'll get back to the Samuel and "Mother of all" storylines soon.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 19, 2011)

Uh, what the fuck @ next week?


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 19, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Wait so are Sam and Ruby really together in real life?


yup, they've been married for about a year now


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Which Ruby though 

The first one or the second one? 

Because if its Katie Cassidy


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2011)

Its the second one


----------



## Sunako (Feb 19, 2011)

The brunette , Genevieve Cortese


----------



## Vault (Feb 19, 2011)

Katie is hotter  

But nonetheless well done Sammie boy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2011)

Katie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't see a preview. Another spoof/funny episode? 


I like that the slut died at the end.  Can't win 'em all, boys.


----------



## Jena (Feb 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't see a preview. Another spoof/funny episode?



Here ya go.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJnzs3wj46U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, looks pretty epic. Didn't they already do something similar to this? I vaguely recall it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

I cant wait :rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder if the "real" Jared and Jensen got stuck in the Supernaturalverse. Now that'd be hilarious.


----------



## Vault (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope its a 2 parter, that would be much better  They will be shitting bricks. I wanted to see their real personalities.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah, a 2-parter would work fairly well, but I doubt they can afford losing another episode to it.

I wonder if the Trickster is back?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2011)

it would be great if the trickster is back. i want to find out if he was just someone Gabriel made up or if other tricksters exist. but i want Gabriel back he was funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Well if a real trickster came around I doubt he could pull off that level of reality warp. Castiel said they weren't that powerful.

Though maybe they can induce realistic illusions.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh god Misha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

He's gonna be good.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, looks pretty epic. Didn't they already do something similar to this? I vaguely recall it.



The only similar thing I remember is pretty much the opposite, they got stuck in TV shows. Best episode ever still.




CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if the "real" Jared and Jensen got stuck in the Supernaturalverse. Now that'd be hilarious.



That's what I thought was happening, that'd be hilarious. They're filming a scene, and realise that it seems all too real, and then someone who was an extra in the scene originally ends up dying for real, and they start freakin' out or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

There was something, I'm sure of it. 

There was one where it was a movie set (with werewolves or something). I remember that one. And there was the reality-fuck with Zachariah. The one I'm thinking about is the former though.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There was something, I'm sure of it.
> 
> There was one where it was a movie set (with werewolves or something). I remember that one. And there was the reality-fuck with Zachariah. The one I'm thinking about is the former though.



Oh, you mean that one? Are you talking about the 18th episode of season 2? The one with the haunted movie set?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 22, 2011)

Sam
uhh Dean uhh don't Vampires go poof after stacking.

Dean 
yeah?

Sam
Then why is he bleeding?


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, a 2-parter would work fairly well, but *I doubt they can afford losing another episode to it*.
> 
> I wonder if the Trickster is back?



Would totally be worth it imo.


----------



## Apple Star (Feb 23, 2011)

*Joins*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2011)

Would be worth it, yes. But I don't see it happening unfortunately.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 23, 2011)

not a fanclub


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Feb 25, 2011)

Episode is great so far.


----------



## Jena (Feb 25, 2011)

This episode has been BY FAR the best of the season.

I loved the part where Dean was trying to act. He looked like he was trying to poo.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

That bad acting scene had me dying.


----------



## Jena (Feb 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, They killed Kripke!
That was probably the funniest thing I've seen in a really long time.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 25, 2011)

He took it like a champ though.


----------



## hehey (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm, Raphael took a female meat suit... makes me wonder, do angels even have genders in this universe?

Anyway, Castiel should've killed Raph right there when he had the chance.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 26, 2011)

aum, why do i keep hearing "at least their talking"? and genevieve seems a little annoyed at jensen!! idk! it seems like jared and jensen are at odds with each other! idk..


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2011)

Misha tweeting every 5 secs was hilarious.


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 26, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Misha tweeting every 5 secs was hilarious.



ikr!! and misha *before* he died was also hilarious!! he seemed a little... wimpy.. dwl!... i just realized misha was killed off... nnnoooo!!! he will be back though.  also, the time when jared and jensen were fake acting!! XD!! that was hilarious!! these guys are such good actors, that they can even *fake act* good!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2011)

episode was funny cas was a wuss and they killed the creators. and the joke about bobby (robert) singer have a character named after him being a douche move was funny


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 26, 2011)

hehey said:


> Hmm, Raphael took a female meat suit... makes me wonder, do angels even have genders in this universe?
> 
> Anyway, Castiel should've killed Raph right there when he had the chance.



Not sure actually.  We've only seen 1 female angel, right?  It could be Anna was a male before falling, where he/she was born a human female and then decided to keep that body.  Also, Castiel not knowing much about sex leads me to think there aren't any females around either.

I think even with the weapons Cas would still have a drag out fight on his hands with Raphael.  He probably didn't want the bros caught in the crossfire and Balthazar was already injuried.  My guess at least.



tsunadefan said:


> aum, why do i keep hearing "at least their talking"? and genevieve seems a little annoyed at jensen!! idk! it seems like jared and jensen are at odds with each other! idk..



I'm sure it was made up.  I constantly hear about those two being friends in real life along with Tom Welling.  I also doubt Jared has a camel or whatever that was, and that he has a picture of himself as a cowboy above his computer, though I guess it's possible


----------



## Sunako (Feb 26, 2011)

You aged well Jensen 



> The title of this episode is ?The French Mistake?. We all know the writers had to do this for a reason! But never in the episode did we get to see the homosexual act that we were expecting?
> 
> And yet for some reason Jensen and Jared (the character actors) throughout the episode had some fight going on, and apparently upset with each other to the point that they weren?t even on speaking terms. By the way the other characters kept bringing it up it appeared that this was abnormal behavior for them. My theory is that we, the audience, were seeing the aftermath of the French Mistake between Jensen and Jared. The awkward days after, where they are uncomfortable and unsure about how to act around one another.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

I am fifteen minutes in and not very fond of this episode so far


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy Fuck, thats even more hilarious.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

I hate the "insanse asylum" episode so bad


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 26, 2011)

Funny ass ep  , castiel with dem weapons


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 26, 2011)

That was some funny ass shit. Who's the stage hand going matrix when Virgil came in shooting ? Dude was dodging the shots while giving Virgil the "are you seriously trying to hit this" look.



~Avant~ said:


> Misha tweeting every 5 secs was hilarious.



It's funnier that he actually tweeted .


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sunako said:


> You aged well Jensen



lol! rofl! what!! no! we arent sure... but this is all make believe anyway (i think, most likely!!).


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> That was some funny ass shit. Who's the stage hand going matrix when Virgil came in shooting ? Dude was dodging the shots while giving Virgil the "are you seriously trying to hit this" look.



I was wondering that too.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 26, 2011)

This guy?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe god went to the other dimension


----------



## tsunadefan (Feb 26, 2011)

Sunako said:


> This guy?



yep, thats neo's twin.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 26, 2011)

Sunako said:


> This guy?



That's the dude. Either it's a set up for future episodes or some inside joke.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 26, 2011)

The way the episode was, inside joke seems more likely.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 26, 2011)

This ep.....

THIS EP 



Edit: No wonder there were good chemistry betweed Jared and Genevieve in S4


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 26, 2011)

was that loki/gabriel dodging the shotgun?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 26, 2011)

This episode


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric Kripke had the best death of the entire series


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 26, 2011)

Loved the episode.  I was hoping that somehow Misha would be resurrected by the end.  For a second I thought the person who was going to jump in and save the boys was going to be God.

I'm curious how the war in heaven will go, it seems like there is more to it than we've seen so far.

I liked how the angels lost their powers in our universe.  It reminded me of how Cas lost his powers in the future when the host of heaven left.  I guess they only have power when they can draw from heaven and God.


----------



## ez (Feb 26, 2011)

great episode. it turned out even better than i expected. kirpke being killed off was probably the best part of the episode...probably.


----------



## Orxon (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't followed Supernatural in weeks but I had to watch The French Mistake 

It was actually really awkward and weird. Kinda disappointed that Danneel didn't get a cameo instead of Genevieve and is that really Jared's house?!? 



Sunako said:


> This guy?



Oh God, this part :rofl


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 27, 2011)

Sunako said:


> This guy?



 I completely forgot about this dude.

Such a funny ep, the bad acting and Cas screaming like a little bitch made me lol hard. Oh and can't forget about Kripke's death scene...epic


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 1, 2011)

Next episode looks like there's gonna be a Bobby vs Samuel fight, I got my money on Bobby


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola Mishamigos! XD


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 1, 2011)

Bobby vs. Samuel is gonna be epic.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 1, 2011)

BOBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been looking forward to them getting back at Samuel.  Though I'm really hoping Dean gets to be the one to kill him.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 2, 2011)

_Serge Landouceur. He’s the director of photography and he was playing one of the co-producers as well as himself.
This particular scene though he said he was a shout out to Richard Speight Jr, aka The Trickster/Gabriel, who apparently likes to dodge the bullets and knives when he’s actually supposed to be harmed during filming._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

There were a couple of alright parts in the episode, but overall I was not impressed. It was kind of stupid, but not in a funny way. There were a couple of laughs to be had but overall I felt it didn't deliver there very much.

Also the ending was a real stinker. Raphael is just fodder, but I guess that makes a certain kind of sense seeing as how Gabriel was also reduced to fodder. Maybe Archangels just aren't shit outside of Lucifer and Michael.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also the ending was a real stinker. Raphael is just fodder, but I guess that makes a certain kind of sense seeing as how Gabriel was also reduced to fodder. Maybe Archangels just aren't shit outside of Lucifer and Michael.



I'm not sure how exactly he's fodder.  He's in a backup vessel and going up against another angel who has every single weapon in heavens arsenal behind him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

He's fodder because he didn't snap his fingers and explode Castiel again. 

I just like to rage at things, maybe I'm jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2011)

next episode should be good


----------



## Jena (Mar 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Also the ending was a real stinker. Raphael is just fodder, but I guess that makes a certain kind of sense seeing as how Gabriel was also reduced to fodder. Maybe Archangels just aren't shit outside of Lucifer and Michael.



For a powerful archangel/renaissance painter/ninja turtle who really hates Castiel, he seems to be pretty ineffective at getting revenge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, he is slow, stupid, unorganized, and naive.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> For a powerful archangel/renaissance painter/ninja turtle who really hates Castiel, he seems to be pretty ineffective at getting revenge.



That or Castiel is really good at evasion and has enough angels on his side to stay somewhat safe until he gains the upper hand as he did in this episode.

As we saw it only takes a few scratches on someones ribs to hide you from every angel in creation.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 2, 2011)

CMX said:
			
		

> There were a couple of alright parts in the episode, but overall I was not impressed. It was kind of stupid, but not in a funny way. There were a couple of laughs to be had but overall I felt it didn't deliver there very much.
> 
> Also the ending was a real stinker. Raphael is just fodder, but I guess that makes a certain kind of sense seeing as how Gabriel was also reduced to fodder. Maybe Archangels just aren't shit outside of Lucifer and Michael.


It does seem that way. I originally thought archangels were of a level of power that made them incredibly resilient against even ancient artifacts like the colt for instance. I've yet to see Raphael do anything archangel-like, which makes me doubtful he is particularly far above any of his fellow angels. Guys like Uriel and Zachariah seemed more threatening.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It does seem that way. I originally thought archangels were of a level of power that made them incredibly resilient against even ancient artifacts like the colt for instance. I've yet to see Raphael do anything archangel-like, which makes me doubtful he is particularly far above any of his fellow angels. Guys like Uriel and Zachariah seemed more threatening.



Archangel-like like what?  There's very little we've actually _seen _an archangel do that hasn't been done by lesser angels like Zachariah.  Plus nothing has actually harmed Raphael, just the vessel he was in at the time and it was a heavenly weapon that did it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 2, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It does seem that way. I originally thought archangels were of a level of power that made them incredibly resilient against even ancient artifacts like the colt for instance. I've yet to see Raphael do anything archangel-like, which makes me doubtful he is particularly far above any of his fellow angels. Guys like Uriel and Zachariah seemed more threatening.



Pretty much. Even Uriel a lowly angel had a better big bad aura.

Seing Raph run away with his tail between his legs last episode just put him back on the bench.

Raphael out, Mother of All in.


----------



## ez (Mar 2, 2011)

> There's very little we've actually seen an archangel do that hasn't been done by lesser angels



in other words, archangels haven't had a need to do anything more than what a typical angel would do because they have not had a need to do so. if their opponents can be taken out by techniques that require less power, why fully exert themselves? as evidenced by castiel hurting himself when he traveled back in time, i imagine angels too fatigue, even at the archangel level...so really it would be stupid to overexert themselves. it'd be like the superpowers nuking each other...it's mutually assured destruction.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tsuki said:
			
		

> Archangel-like like what? There's very little we've actually seen an archangel do that hasn't been done by lesser angels like Zachariah.


That's kind of the problem I feel. They are nothing but hype right now. At least with an angel like Uriel we got an insight in that his primary ability is mass smiting. With Archangels outside of the big two, they've done nothing which leaves me bored of wondering what they can do. At this point I'd be happy with anything, even maybe a little subset of magic they are immune to or some ability they have, anything, that conventional angels can't do.



			
				ezxx said:
			
		

> in other words, archangels haven't had a need to do anything more than what a typical angel would do because they have not had a need to do so. if their opponents can be taken out by techniques that require less power, why fully exert themselves? as evidenced by castiel hurting himself when he traveled back in time, i imagine angels too fatigue, even at the archangel level...so really it would be stupid to overexert themselves. it'd be like the superpowers nuking each other...it's mutually assured destruction.


Isn't Raphael the only one left now? I mean ignoring that fact, as I said, I'd be happy with anything. It doesn't have to be a show of power, just something that distinguishes an archangel from the rest other than unsubstantiated hype. I mean if we really went off the on-screen evidence. Archangels have no special abilities whatsoever. It seems clear whoever has the weapons runs the show, rank means nothing.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> With Archangels outside of the big two, they've done nothing which leaves me bored of wondering what they can do. *At this point I'd be happy with anything, even maybe a little subset of magic they are immune to or some ability they have*, anything, that conventional angels can't do.



Raphael has the unique ability of white fire.  It was said that he used it during a battle to kill over 40 demons and Castiel confirmed it was unique to Raph.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2011)

^cool, I'll take it. Would've been nice to see it again but no matter.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's the transcript of that scene if you're interested.



> DEAN
> What happened next?
> 
> FRAMINGHAM
> ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It does seem that way. I originally thought archangels were of a level of power that made them incredibly resilient against even ancient artifacts like the colt for instance. I've yet to see Raphael do anything archangel-like, which makes me doubtful he is particularly far above any of his fellow angels. Guys like Uriel and Zachariah seemed more threatening.



well he did black out the eastern seaboard with his presence when he first was shown


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

That's not a big deal though. Zachariah manipulated reality on a whim. That's something only Gabriel has matched and he's an arch angel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> That's kind of the problem I feel. They are nothing but hype right now. At least with an angel like Uriel we got an insight in that his primary ability is mass smiting. With Archangels outside of the big two, they've done nothing which leaves me bored of wondering what they can do. At this point I'd be happy with anything, even maybe a little subset of magic they are immune to or some ability they have, anything, that conventional angels can't do.



Outside of the big two we have a lot of feats of great power from Gabriel.  Granted they still are things we saw from lesser angels but once you're in the business of creating mini-universes I don't really see what else you could do to show great power.

What exactly would you like to see them do?  I can't really think of much they can show beyond the massive levels of reality manipulation we've seen.

Though with angels like Lucifer and Raphael we know them merely touching down on the earth can have catastrophic consequences.  Raphael merely setting foot here blacked out the entire eastern seaboard.  We've yet to see anything like that from lesser angels.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Isn't Raphael the only one left now? I mean ignoring that fact, as I said*, I'd be happy with anything. It doesn't have to be a show of power, just something that distinguishes an archangel from the rest other than unsubstantiated hype.* I mean if we really went off the on-screen evidence. Archangels have no special abilities whatsoever. It seems clear whoever has the weapons runs the show, rank means nothing.



You mean aside from the fact that he seemed to be quite easily winning the civil war in heaven until Castiel was granted every single weapon in heaven to use against him?



Irishwonder said:


> Raphael has the unique ability of white fire.  It was said that he used it during a battle to kill over 40 demons and Castiel confirmed it was unique to Raph.



He never confirmed it was unique to him, only that he had it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2011)

> Outside of the big two we have a lot of feats of great power from Gabriel. Granted they still are things we saw from lesser angels but once you're in the business of creating mini-universes I don't really see what else you could do to show great power.
> 
> What exactly would you like to see them do? I can't really think of much they can show beyond the massive levels of reality manipulation we've seen.
> 
> Though with angels like Lucifer and Raphael we know them merely touching down on the earth can have catastrophic consequences. Raphael merely setting foot here blacked out the entire eastern seaboard. We've yet to see anything like that from lesser angels.


That connects to that inconsistency when angels have done battle in the past eps. It's disappointing, but I don't worry about it too much.



> You mean aside from the fact that he seemed to be quite easily winning the civil war in heaven until Castiel was granted every single weapon in heaven to use against him?


I wonder about that, since it can have as much to do with who he had on his side rather than because Raphael himself is particularly special. Disappointing on the whole.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> That connects to that inconsistency when angels have done battle in the past eps. It's disappointing, but I don't worry about it too much.



What inconsistency?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I wonder about that, since it can have as much to do with who he had on his side rather than because Raphael himself is particularly special. Disappointing on the whole.



Yeah that is certainly possible but the angels on his side would have deferred to him for a reason.  They followed Michael because he was by far the most powerful of them and they were following Raphael likely for the same reason.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Mar 3, 2011)

> What inconsistency?


There was that period where we saw confrontations between just regular angels cause a great deal of damage to the environment. Gradually as the show went on, these engagements were increasingly inconspicuous as they simply became secluded knife fights. This was all disappointing but completely understandable from a production point of view. 



> Yeah that is certainly possible but the angels on his side would have deferred to him for a reason. They followed Michael because he was by far the most powerful of them and they were following Raphael likely for the same reason.


Not necessarily. Titles and authority are like that. They can qualify leadership even if it isn't deserved.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 3, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> There was that period where we saw confrontations between just regular angels cause a great deal of damage to the environment. Gradually as the show went on, these engagements were increasingly inconspicuous as they simply became secluded knife fights. This was all disappointing but completely understandable from a production point of view.



I think with angels of a close level of power going toe to toe with their powers wouldn't likely do much, they would just cancel each other out.

I agree though it would have been visually nicer to see them actually use magical attacks against each other.  That doesn't make it an inconsistency though, they could have just seen the futility in it and decided to go for the method that is a quick kill.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Not necessarily. Titles and authority are like that. They can qualify leadership even if it isn't deserved.



Have we been given any reason to believe that the archangels aren't on a completely different level of power?  Every other angel seems to shit themselves as soon as one enters the room.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

You know I just realized this was made TV show of the month? 

I have posting to do.


----------



## Jena (Mar 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know I just realized this was made TV show of the month?
> 
> I have posting to do.



Hell. Yes.


----------



## hehey (Mar 4, 2011)

They killed Rufus!!!, come on!!, i with they would tell us what Bobby did that was so unforgivable.

Killing Samuel seems like such a waste.


----------



## Jena (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not too broken up over Grandpapy Sam's death. I *hated* him.


----------



## User Name (Mar 5, 2011)

Meh, episode. The "mother of all" just doesn't give off the kind of threatening vibe that someone of her caliber should... 



Banhammer said:


> Is Echidnea, the greek mother of all monsters. Pay attention to what the guy said in old latin, he says her named and everything.


I guess you heard what you wanted to hear


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow, they killed both Rufus and Sammauel in this episode 
Now I'm starting to wonder how much time will pass before they kill Bobby


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 5, 2011)

Another brother bites the dust. Cool with Samuel biting it but why Rufus ?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2011)

sucks that rufus died. and that there wont be an episode until april 15


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting that Rufus was the one who taught Bobby to be a hunter.  Sad that they killed him before they touched on that more.

I like that Eve is able to spawn new creatures.  I wonder how much control she has over their abilities or if she just spawns them and they have whatever powers that they have.


----------



## Jena (Mar 5, 2011)

> sucks that rufus died. and that there wont be an episode until april 15


Whut       .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 5, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> sucks that rufus died. and that there wont be an episode until april 15



on a break again


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 5, 2011)

Supernatural has the same problem as VD, I've stopped giving a fuck about major characters being killed of.

I would have cared if they'd killed Bobby but only for about an episode.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 7, 2011)

User Name said:


> Meh, episode. The "mother of all" just doesn't give off the kind of threatening vibe that someone of her caliber should...



I'm thinking it's the actress.

They take this super evil mother-of-all (no less) mythology figure, someone that is "supposedly" near god's level and they shove it in some random flavour of the month actress that looks like she just came out of twilight or whatever sparkles & ponies movie teens like these days.

She's not pulling it off, and the fact that they didn't alter her physical appearance to keep the cuteness on isn't helping.

I mean we had Lucifer portrayed by Pellegrino and he looked like power was litteraly gushing out of his face. That was threatening, you just looked at him and you knew he was gonna pwn anything in his path.

The teengirl crap just isn't working, especially for a mother character. They should have gone with a hot milf instead and give her some green veins makup or something.


Also, damn Rufus


----------



## Jena (Mar 7, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm thinking it's the actress.
> 
> They take this super evil mother-of-all (no less) mythology figure, someone that is "supposedly" near god's level and they shove it in some random flavour of the month actress that looks like she just came out of twilight or whatever sparkle & ponies movie teens like these days.
> 
> ...



And let's not forget child-Lilith.
Damn.

It would be interesting to have an evil Supernatural character in the body of an old person. You know, like subverting the nurturing mother stereotype. A matronly old woman hosting an all-powerful mother of monsters.
That would be BAMF.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 7, 2011)

I think once shit gets serious , she will show her true face inevitably, we kinda saw it in the cameras anyway. I'm willing to give the actress more time, mother wanted to possess a sweet innocent girl anyway

we all know the innocent part will go away when dean buttsecks her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Interesting that Rufus was the one who taught Bobby to be a hunter. Sad that they killed him before they touched on that more.
> 
> I like that Eve is able to spawn new creatures. I wonder how much control she has over their abilities or if she just spawns them and they have whatever powers that they have.


 Yeah, that was sad. Felt a little rushed though. Rufus just gets introduced as a fairly high-caliber character and gets a knife in the chest for his troubles.

And grampa Samuel is all talk.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> And let's not forget child-Lilith.
> Damn.
> 
> It would be interesting to have an evil Supernatural character in the body of an old person. You know, like subverting the nurturing mother stereotype. A matronly old woman hosting an all-powerful mother of monsters.
> That would be BAMF.



Need a remind you of death? Although he's not really a villian, he is one bad ass friend.


----------



## Jena (Mar 7, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> Need a remind you of death? Although he's not really a villian, he is one bad ass friend.



Hence the word "evil" before character. 

And Death is fucking awesome incarnate.


----------



## Divi (Mar 8, 2011)

~Ageha~ said:


> sucks that rufus died. and that there wont be an episode until april 15


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 10, 2011)

eve and veritas on twitter wth 





I find the actresses of both to be very pretty :x


----------



## Sunako (Mar 10, 2011)

APRIL

I JUST DIED A LIL INSIDE


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there a reason all these shows keep taking break after break or are they just trying to stretch the run of the shows?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Wow, they killed both Rufus and Sammauel in this episode
> Now I'm starting to wonder how much time will pass before they kill Bobby



I hate when sups has a multi hunter episode, once you have 4 or more hunters working together they start dropping like flies, till Sam and Dean are the only ones left.

the mother of monsters that get ganked every tuesday? haha why are people expecting her to be better than bloody yellow eyes?


----------



## Nihonjin (Mar 12, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> the mother of monsters that get ganked every tuesday?



Those are her grand children, Alpha's are her children and they're not to be fucked with. And based on how much stronger parents generally are than their children, I'd logically conclude she's probably one of the strongest things to ever walk the series.



> haha why are people expecting her to be better than bloody yellow eyes?



It's hard to say whether or not she'll be better because we haven't seen much from her yet. But she's definitely a much bigger problem..


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 23, 2011)

Doesnt anyone else thinks it kinda sucks that, even though supernatual got this month that, there wont be anymore new episodes til next month... What kinda crap is that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

It's crappy crap.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 23, 2011)

COWBOYS


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2011)

I love your sig.


----------



## AlwaysBoredNroses (Apr 4, 2011)

We are all going to die, Ive realized and accepted that fact


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## Sunako (Apr 4, 2011)

THERE'LL BE PEACE WHEN YOU ARE DONE


LAY YOUR WEARY HEAD TO REST


_DON'T YOU CRY NO MORE_


----------



## Judas (Apr 4, 2011)

A sad and cruel fate that all humanity carries


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2011)

No Titanic sinking, means no Impala?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

good episode


----------



## Jena (Apr 15, 2011)

Balthazar said that Cas loves Dean.
CANON PROOF!!!!!!!

A fangirl can dream.

I like the cowboy episode for next week, but I'm sick of all this stupid time travel stuff.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 16, 2011)

- Sam! We have to get back!!"
- Back where?"
- To the futuuurrre!


----------



## Sunako (Apr 16, 2011)

HOLY SHIT ON A NUTCRACKER


----------



## tsunadefan (Apr 16, 2011)

Sunako said:


> HOLY SHIT ON A NUTCRACKER



lol, ikr!! that was some funny!


----------



## User Name (Apr 16, 2011)

I.P. Freely


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 17, 2011)

when he said I.P freely I thought gabriel was gonna return


----------



## The World (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> when he said I.P freely I thought gabriel was gonna return



I thought the same thing. 

I laughed out loud when I heard I.P. Freely, I was like Gabriel! :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Decent episode but I don't see what it has to do with anything. Seriously, what the hell? Do they even have a story to this season anymore or is it just random episodes?

I don't mind if it's random episodes, just be up front and say it's random episodes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Decent episode but I don't see what it has to do with anything. Seriously, what the hell? Do they even have a story to this season anymore or is it just random episodes?
> 
> I don't mind if it's random episodes, just be up front and say it's random episodes.



taken from a recent interview



			
				Eric Kripke said:
			
		

> I saw a post on an anime forum from a man with a juggernaut fetish asking if the episodes are random, yes they are.




you got your confirmation, my source is 100% reliable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice of him to take the time. 

I didn't see any previews, but I gather it's another time travel epic!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaJnF-c6dYc[/YOUTUBE]

brokeback supernatural


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

So is Cas sending them back to get the Colt maybe?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2011)

It is kind of a big deal heavenly weapon


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So is Cas sending them back to get the Colt maybe?



But isn't the Colt still back in their time?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

That was an interesting episode.  I was hoping to see the other fate sisters but it was still cool.  I don't get why she was so pissed off though, God clearly set it all up as a test for the humans.  So the fact that it didn't end a certain way shouldn't matter.

Glad to see Balthasar is working closely with Cas again.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So is Cas sending them back to get the Colt maybe?



Why?  He has the entire heavenly arsenal at his disposal and removing the Colt from the timeline would likely change quite a few things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Bart said:


> But isn't the Colt still back in their time?


 Maybe.


Tsukiyomi said:


> That was an interesting episode. I was hoping to see the other fate sisters but it was still cool. I don't get why she was so pissed off though, God clearly set it all up as a test for the humans. So the fact that it didn't end a certain way shouldn't matter.
> 
> Glad to see Balthasar is working closely with Cas again.
> 
> ...


 I don't know, he said he was sending them back to get something and they are in the old west.

Man can dream.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, he said he was sending them back to get something and they are in the old west.
> 
> Man can dream.



I wouldn't mind seeing them interact with the original bearer of the Colt.  We know he fired off a few shots so there's a lot they could do with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Indeed. That's what I was hoping to see. 

Besides, they'll need the Colt or something like it if they are to kill the Mother of All.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed. That's what I was hoping to see.
> 
> Besides, they'll need the Colt or something like it if they are to kill the Mother of All.



I don't see why they would _need_ the colt to kill her.  If there are blades that can kill Fate (like what Balthazar had) there should be lesser weapons that can kill Eve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

But Fate is a heavenly entity. Those swords don't work on Demons and stuff (though Angels can kill them without special weapons). Maybe there is some other special thing that can kill her, but I think the Colt just trumps everything else.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But Fate is a heavenly entity. Those swords don't work on Demons and stuff (though Angels can kill them without special weapons). Maybe there is some other special thing that can kill her, but I think the Colt just trumps everything else.



Those blades don't work on demons?  What are you basing that off of?  We saw Meg taking down hell hounds with Castiel's blade.

It would make no sense for God to give them weapons they can only use to kill each other.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

I remember that vaguely now. 

Suppose you're right about that. The case is always that they need a special method of killing the big bad.

Yellow Eyes - Colt
Demons - Colt (new methods added later)
Angels - Angel Sword
Archangels - Archangel Sword
Death - Scythe
Lucifer - Archangel + Vessel


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 18, 2011)

Angel weapons work on demons as well since technically, demons are simply Luci's creations (built from human souls) and he's an angel.

No idea if the Mother of all would fit into that category tho, since she seems to date way back and has no apparent tie with hell's demons as she and her kin are "Monsters".

It's also safe to assume she's at least on arch-angel power level else Cas/Raphael would simply gank her and use the feat as a political manoever.

On another note, if all demons in hell are made from twisting/corrupting human souls, where do hell hounds come from? Doggy hell?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxCOdX-baGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember that vaguely now.
> 
> Suppose you're right about that. The case is always that they need a special method of killing the big bad.


 
The special ways weren't always _needed_ its just what was available at the time.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yellow Eyes - Colt



He could have also have been killed by Sam if Sam had embraced his powers since Azazel was beneath Lilith in power and Sam killed her with his powers.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Demons - Colt (new methods added later)



Again it wasn't _needed_ its just what was available.  We know now they can be killed with the Colt, Ruby's Knife, Angelic blades (very likely even if not shown), Angelic power, Sam's power, Death's scythe, burning their bones, Death's power etc...

Plus heaven's armory is probably filled with things that can kill demons/angels, otherwise it wouldn't have scared Raphael.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Death - Scythe



That's about the only one I can think of who can only be killed in one specific way but he was never really a villain.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Angels - Angel Sword
> Archangels - Archangel Sword
> Lucifer - Archangel + Vessel



That all basically falls under angelic blades.  Archangels are the only ones that fall under really specific methods of death like Archangels blades though we know they can kill each other, they can be killed by Death's scythe and by Death himself.



-Dargor- said:


> Angel weapons work on demons as well since technically, demons are simply Luci's creations (built from human souls) and he's an angel.
> 
> No idea if the Mother of all would fit into that category tho, since she seems to date way back and has no apparent tie with hell's demons as she and her kin are "Monsters".
> 
> ...



I'll be curious to see what it takes to kill her but I'd be surprised if they brought back the colt for it.  I'd totally buy it if they did but I'd be surprised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

What I'm saying is, from a story perspective, they had to go on quests to find these relics to kill the bad guy of the season. There were other ways that the didn't know about at the time, these were added later just to make things easier for the story. 

It's part of the basic story-telling mechanic to struggle against insurmountable odds, get defeated, then come back with some new power, item, or character to triumph. Sometimes all it takes is some character development and they realize they had the power all along (rainbows and puppies ).

If it's just that easy it wouldn't be that interesting, right?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What I'm saying is, from a story perspective, they had to go on quests to find these relics to kill the bad guy of the season. There were other ways that the didn't know about at the time, these were added later just to make things easier for the story.
> 
> It's part of the basic story-telling mechanic to struggle against insurmountable odds, get defeated, then come back with some new power, item, or character to triumph. Sometimes all it takes is some character development and they realize they had the power all along (rainbows and puppies ).
> 
> If it's just that easy it wouldn't be that interesting, right?



They wouldn't necessarily need to track down a relic to kill her for it to be difficult.  I'd imagine just making it through the army of monsters the would be protecting her would make it difficult enough to be epic.

I mean if powerful weapons is all they would need they're good friends with the guy holding Heaven's entire armory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Well we have to work under two assumptions:

1) It's not his problem. 
2) What he has doesn't work anyway.

I think #2 would be more interesting for the story (although it wouldn't make any sense at all) and #1 is already based in reality. He has bigger fish to fry. Ultimately it could just be that they need to persuade him to help. It's all the same thing.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well we have to work under two assumptions:
> 
> 1) It's not his problem.
> 2) What he has doesn't work anyway.
> ...



I'm be genuinely surprised if what he had was enough to scare away an archangel and his army of angels but couldn't kill her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't be too incredibly surprised, but it wouldn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

Speaking of Eve, what has she been doing? We haven't seen her in a while. 

I'm going to pretend that she's passed out drunk at a pub somewhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

She's out molesting some old hunters with phallic worms.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She's out molesting some old hunters with phallic worms.



Mmmmn, sounds like Mardi Gras.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't be too incredibly surprised, but it wouldn't make a lot of sense.



What about it wouldn't make sense?  In this universe we see gods being killed by a wooden stake.  Whatever can kill her can kill her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What about it wouldn't make sense? In this universe we see gods being killed by a wooden stake. Whatever can kill her can kill her.


 You misunderstood.

I mean that it wouldn't make sense that the weapons would not work on her (I'm agreeing with you that they probably would).


The point I'm making is that the trial they might have to overcome is getting Cas to actually spare the weapons or use them. I'm sure he needs them in his war and would be reluctant to spare them for this.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

Does it really matter? I'm sure they're just going to slap on some half-assed reason. The fans just want to see Sam and Dean as cowboys.

And I'm totally guilty of that. I can't wait for this episode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Does it really matter? I'm sure they're just going to slap on some half-assed reason. The fans just want to see Sam and Dean as cowboys.
> 
> And I'm totally guilty of that. I can't wait for this episode.



That's what makes the show so much fun, they'll have random episodes that are just fun and move the story a tiny bit forward.  Look back on mystery spot or changing channels.  The story barely moved forward at all but they are some of the most fun episodes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Ghost Facers is still some of the best stuff.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 18, 2011)

One of the funniest episodes in a long while. That walk of death was just priceless. Also I LMAO @ Deans comment after that dude's death.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Apr 19, 2011)

Ha my best friend just pointed out Death Note reference, when Fate pulled out the Note book and etched out the name!


----------



## Jena (Apr 19, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Ha my best friend just pointed out Death Note reference, when Fate pulled out the Note book and etched out the name!



Ha ha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I noticed the Death Note thing myself. I doubt it was a conscious nod to the manga though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Ha my best friend just pointed out Death Note reference, when Fate pulled out the Note book and etched out the name!



That's not necessarily a Death Note reference.  The idea of a book of fate is older than Death Note.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

It reminded me of Death Note, but if you look at it objectively there was no real similarity other than a dead person and a book.

To be similar to Death Note she would've needed to write the name in the book and then he would just die.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It reminded me of Death Note, but if you look at it objectively there was no real similarity other than a dead person and a book.
> 
> To be similar to Death Note she would've needed to write the name in the book and then he would just die.



I would think you would have loved it this way, she did the kind of things that super brain man did in Fringe.  Making adjustments to lead to peoples deaths, the only difference is that she is actually fate itself.

Makes me wonder how powerful Cas is if even she is afraid of fucking with him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

It wasn't bad, I'll agree, but it wasn't SBM-level. It was pretty decent, but it wasn't SBM-level. He didn't have the ability to stop time, you see.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It wasn't bad, I'll agree, but it wasn't SBM-level. It was pretty decent, but it wasn't SBM-level. He didn't have the ability to stop time, you see.



We'll have to agree to disagree on that.  I'd say she was well above him mentally because she didn't have to study her targets or the surroundings before setting it up for them to die and she was able to kill dozens in days.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

There's no possibility she was above him in intelligence or probability calculation. 

She has several key advantages: magical powers, time-stopping, possible supernatural or divine knowledge, teleportation. 

They are comporable, I'll give you that, but in terms of raw brain power, SBM has her trumped big time. I mean, one of her master plans was just to turn on a stove. 


SBM had such a vast degree of foreknowledge via probability that he was basically omniscient.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There's no possibility she was above him in intelligence or probability calculation.
> 
> *She has several key advantages: magical powers, time-stopping, possible supernatural or divine knowledge, teleportation. *
> 
> ...



Yeah but her brain was capable of processing the fates and actions of every single human on the planet simultaneously.  Easily trumps anything SBM showed.  The fact that she herself was magical doesn't change that anymore than the fact SBM was pumped full of drugs changes what his end capabilities were.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

But that's her divine ability. And she has 2 sisters, it could be that they feed her this information.

I doubt she knows more than what she is deesigned to know. That's a specialized field of knowledge. SBM just has a brain that is so incredibly advanced that he can do things like calculate cosmic probability while simultaneously coming up with endless scenarios and adjusting his actions based on them.

It isn't really a fair comparison. It's like saying the super computer designed to play Jeapordy is better than the one designed to play Chess because the one that plays Chess can't answer the same questions.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But that's her divine ability. And she has 2 sisters, it could be that they feed her this information.


 
Even if they feed her that info (we have no reason to believe that they do) she's still capable of processing it.  Far more information than SBM ever game close to displaying.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I doubt she knows more than what she is deesigned to know. That's a specialized field of knowledge. SBM just has a brain that is so incredibly advanced that he can do things like calculate cosmic probability while simultaneously coming up with endless scenarios and adjusting his actions based on them.


 
You're right, she has a specialized field of knowledge.  The actions and fates of EVERY single being on the entire planet.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It isn't really a fair comparison. It's like saying the super computer designed to play Jeapordy is better than the one designed to play Chess because the one that plays Chess can't answer the same questions.



Not really a good comparison (though the one playing Jeopardy is VASTLY more advanced than one playing Chess).  A better comparison would be the comparing the computer that plays chess to one that could answer absolutely any question about every person who ever walked the face of the Earth (like Fate could).


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Think about it. The fates are charged by God, and God is kind of in charge of the universe, not death, so them assembling this, what is the role of Death and the Reapers, also characters in the mythos of supernatural?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

I mean, where were the fates when Dean had the Death's ring.
I sense a plot hooooooooooole.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Think about it. The fates are charged by God, and God is kind of in charge of the universe, not death, so them assembling this, what is the role of Death and the Reapers, also characters in the mythos of supernatural?



I'd imagine they set up when someone is meant to die and then Death shows up.  Death didn't seem to choose any of the places Dean went to reap people, they were going to die anyway.

Though I'd imagine Death can kill anyone he wants and the Fates would just have to make the adjustment.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 19, 2011)

Has there been any news on Supernatural being renewed for another season?


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 19, 2011)

Who or what's SBM..?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 19, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> Who or what's SBM..?



A name CMX came up with for a Fringe character he and I like to debate about.  It stands for "Super Brain Man", he was a guy who took a drug and became so smart he could manipulate probability in order to have people die "accidental" deaths.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm watching the first season now. It's sooo good.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 20, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I'm watching the first season now. It's sooo good.



Just wait, it gets better and better as it goes on.  My personal favorite so far is probably season 4 but they're all awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Even if they feed her that info (we have no reason to believe that they do) she's still capable of processing it. Far more information than SBM ever game close to displaying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She doesn't know the actions of every being, she only has a book that she can write their fateful death into and then put that into action. If anything she might only know when they are supposed to die. Her little accidents aren't anything special, SBM's accidents were more complex and better orchestrated. 

SBM could calculate every possible future scenario instantly, hundreds of thousands of them at the same time (as seen in his view when Olivia entered that building). Fate never showed such processing power. She only displayed a special set of skills: time-stopping, probabilty insight, and fated time of death. Barring the two supernatural abilities, she didn't do anything SBM couldn't have done.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She doesn't know the actions of every being, she only has a book that she can write their fateful death into and then put that into action. If anything she might only know when they are supposed to die. Her little accidents aren't anything special, SBM's accidents were more complex and better orchestrated.


 
She's fate and controls peoples deaths.  The time, place and circumstances.  Kind of hard to coordinate that on a global scale without being able to know all the details about everyone.

As for complexity they were as complex as needed.  Why would she make it more complicated than necessary?



CrazyMoronX said:


> SBM could calculate every possible future scenario instantly, hundreds of thousands of them at the same time (as seen in his view when Olivia entered that building).



Is that why he got it wrong in the end?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fate never showed such processing power. She only displayed a special set of skills: time-stopping, probabilty insight, and fated time of death. Barring the two supernatural abilities, she didn't do anything SBM couldn't have done.



She coordinated far more deaths than he could in a very short period of time.

I'm just having a hard time grasping how you think any one human no matter how smart can be more aware of whats going on and be more aware of possible outcomes than Fate itself.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2011)

new episode was good dean enjoyed going back in time and was fast on the draw. also the interaction between castiel and booby was funny especially when castiel asked bobby "can i touch it" that made me laugh hard. the back to the future reference was funny. they had one as well when castiel first sent dean to the past


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2011)

- I realized that this is the 3rd time travel episode for series. And just like the 3rd Back to the Future flick. It took place in the wild west. 

- Lol @ Dean's choice in gear being laughed upon. 

Sheriff: "Nice blanket"
Dean:  ...  ... 

- Damn it Cas! Which baddy are you banging to win this ?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 23, 2011)

I enjoyed last nights episode a lot. Samuel Colt was awesome, "I got the date and address off your thinga-ma-jig" I also loved the "Gank, what's gank?" line. 

I think the different between Death and Fate is that Death takes care of everyday deaths when they're supposed to happen and Fate only takes care of Deaths for people who some way or another survived the intended death that Death was supposed to give them or weren't supposed to exist in the first place.

Example, in the episode where the titanic was saved and everyone lived, the world was changed, and those people just went on with their lives, and it wasn't their "time" yet, so Death wasn't gonna kill them, but Fate being fate, realised that they weren't supposed to be there, so she was correcting the mistake. Death also seems more powerful, since Fate seems to have to set up ways for them to die, and didn't just go "you're dead" I mean, it'd look less suspicious if people were just dying from random natural causes and not suspicious accidents all over the country, so she was less efficient.

That and Fate seems like a bitch who if she wanted would kill people just because they pissed her off, whereas Death is a professional.


----------



## Crackers (Apr 23, 2011)

The only thing that really set me off and left me relatively unimpressed with the whole "Fate sisters" thing was that it shouldn't have taken Fate almost 100 years to take corrective course of action. Should have noticed something was amiss asap when the ship didn't hit the iceberg as originally intended and got to work by putting down another iceberg. You know, like with what happened to the guy from the very start of the episode. 

That's some pretty sloppy writing if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 23, 2011)

Crackers said:


> The only thing that really set me off and left me relatively unimpressed with the whole "Fate sisters" thing was that *it shouldn't have taken Fate almost 100 years to take corrective course of action. Should have noticed something was amiss asap when the ship didn't hit the iceberg as originally intended and got to work by putting down another iceberg.* You know, like with what happened to the guy from the very start of the episode.
> 
> That's some pretty sloppy writing if I've ever seen it.



And then there would be no episode.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 23, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I enjoyed last nights episode a lot. Samuel Colt was awesome, "I got the date and address off your thinga-ma-jig" I also loved the "Gank, what's gank?" line.
> *
> I think the different between Death and Fate is that Death takes care of everyday deaths when they're supposed to happen and Fate only takes care of Deaths for people *who some way or another survived the intended death that Death was supposed to give them or weren't supposed to exist in the first place.
> 
> ...



Yes that and the fact that death can probably kill her with a thought 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM17OHP0kkc[/YOUTUBE]

she's such a troll


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 24, 2011)

Soulocoscopy 

Bobby's face was also priceless when Castiel told him he had to reach inside and touch it


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 24, 2011)

The posse magnet 

I hate the time travel concept though. 1 day in past is not equivalent to 1 day in the future


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome episode

Phoenix


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 24, 2011)

Crackers said:


> The only thing that really set me off and left me relatively unimpressed with the whole "Fate sisters" thing was that it shouldn't have taken Fate almost 100 years to take corrective course of action. Should have noticed something was amiss asap when the ship didn't hit the iceberg as originally intended and got to work by putting down another iceberg. You know, like with what happened to the guy from the very start of the episode.
> 
> That's some pretty sloppy writing if I've ever seen it.



Depends on how time travel works in this universe.  It seemed like past changes rippled forward to whatever the actual "present" was.  So its possible Fate wouldn't have become aware of the changes until they rippled forward to the present time, and since she herself can't travel through time she would have no choice but to try to rectify it starting then.


----------



## Jena (Apr 25, 2011)

I missed last friday's episode. Would anyone mind giving me a quick rundown on what happened?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> I missed last friday's episode. Would anyone mind giving me a quick rundown on what happened?



Sam and Dean find out that a pheonix's ashes may be able to kill Eve.  They start researching and find out that Samuel Colt killed a phoenix in the 1800s so they get Cas to send them back in time to track it down for its ashes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like I was part right about Colt at least being there, and them having to find a new weapon to kill the Mother of All with.

Whether it's the only thing that can kill her or if Cas is just too greedy is yet to be addressed, but it seems that the heavens are helpless to help in slaying the beast (makes no sense, so I'm sure Cas is just too busy fighting his war, right? but not too busy to send them back in time).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks like I was part right about Colt at least being there, and them having to find a new weapon to kill the Mother of All with.
> 
> Whether it's the only thing that can kill her or if Cas is just too greedy is yet to be addressed, but it seems that the heavens are helpless to help in slaying the beast (makes no sense, so I'm sure Cas is just too busy fighting his war, right? but not too busy to send them back in time).



Helping them for the few seconds it takes to send them back is a far cry from taking weapons out of the hands of his soldiers for the boys to use.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

It would only take a few seconds to kill her with a weapon that could kill her. The Colt? One shot, you're done in 10 seconds. Less time than it took to go, banter with them for a few mintutes, come up with a plan, teleport them, then plan on coming back and bringing them back in. Round trip: 15 minutes or so. 

Teleport in and laserbeam her with a weapon: 5 seconds.

I think *his time* is more important than not having a single weapon for 5 seconds.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would only take a few seconds to kill her with a weapon that could kill her. The Colt? One shot, you're done in 10 seconds. Less time than it took to go, banter with them for a few mintutes, come up with a plan, teleport them, then plan on coming back and bringing them back in. Round trip: 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Teleport in and laserbeam her with a weapon: 5 seconds.
> 
> I think *his time* is more important than not having a single weapon for 5 seconds.



Depends on what weapon they use to kill her.  Suppose they use the Colt, miss and then end up losing it to her and her children.  You've just put a massively powerful weapon in her hands.

The weapon they could use to kill Fate was a knife.  Suppose the weapon was a knife, it would be even more difficult to pull it off without risking losing the weapon to her.

I doubt Cas wants to not only take a weapon out of the hands of his soldiers when they might desperately need it but risk it fall into the hands of Eve.

The weapon they have no is the phoenix ashes which as far as we know isn't harmful to anyone other than her.

You're also assuming that Cas knows exactly where she is at all times.  He's not omniscient.  He would have to give them the weapon and then let them keep it until they can find her and use the weapon on her, assuming they can even manage to use it on her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm not assuming that he knows where she is. I'm assuming Dean and Sam will find her and call him in when they do. He knows where they are when they pray and can teleport to them at will. Really it would require no more effort on his part to pop in, pop her, and pop out than it would to do what he does every episode.


Also, as powerful as Eve is, I doubt she'd need any of their weapons. She is trying to destroy humanity/conquer the planet, not blow up angels and take over heaven. It wouldn't really do her any good. She's already in control of a powerful army of superbeasts that can easily destroy humans. 

It's also possible she could access all of those monster souls. Given how powerful souls are, I think Cas would be worried about that eventually if she had any higher ambitions. It'd be in his favor to stop her sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not assuming that he knows where she is. I'm assuming Dean and Sam will find her and call him in when they do. He knows where they are when they pray and can teleport to them at will. Really it would require no more effort on his part to pop in, pop her, and pop out than it would to do what he does every episode.


 
That's insane.  So they're supposed to track her down, call him and then hope that he is able to come down at that exact moment to help them while he's in the middle of a war for his very survival?

His own lieutenant turned against him.  They could never count on his availability at any given moment.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, as powerful as Eve is, I doubt she'd need any of their weapons. She is trying to destroy humanity/conquer the planet, not blow up angels and take over heaven. It wouldn't really do her any good. She's already in control of a powerful army of superbeasts that can easily destroy humans.



She doesn't need them to kill humans but at some point the angels are going to finish their war and take an interest in Earth again.  That's not to mention the demons who don't have any allegiance to Eve and are far more powerful and unkillable than most of her children.  Do you really think she would pass up powerful weapons to make her army even more powerful?



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's also possible she could access all of those monster souls. Given how powerful souls are, I think Cas would be worried about that eventually if she had any higher ambitions. It'd be in his favor to stop her sooner rather than later.



Lets wait and see if she can actually harness the power of a soul before saying she can.  As far as we can tell she is incapable of harnessing that power.  In fact we don't even know if they have souls anymore.  Demons don't have souls anymore, they've been corrupted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's insane. So they're supposed to track her down, call him and then hope that he is able to come down at that exact moment to help them while he's in the middle of a war for his very survival?
> 
> His own lieutenant turned against him. They could never count on his availability at any given moment.


 Why not? They depended on him to come back in exactly 24 hours to save them from being trapped in time forever.



> She doesn't need them to kill humans but at some point the angels are going to finish their war and take an interest in Earth again. That's not to mention the demons who don't have any allegiance to Eve and are far more powerful and unkillable than most of her children. Do you really think she would pass up powerful weapons to make her army even more powerful?


But if her only goal is to enslave or destroy the earth, why would she need any weapons? Monsters are already powerful enough. Besides, she's stronger than Castiel or what? I doubt it. There's not a chance he'd lose the weapon to her.




> Lets wait and see if she can actually harness the power of a soul before saying she can. As far as we can tell she is incapable of harnessing that power. In fact we don't even know if they have souls anymore. Demons don't have souls anymore, they've been corrupted.


 I thought that was the whole motivation and point of trying to find Purgatory: for all the monster souls. 

Whether or not she uses them is another story, you're right, but I'm pretty sure they have 'em.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 25, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why not? They depended on him to come back in exactly 24 hours to save them from being trapped in time forever.


 
And he came within seconds of failing to pull them back due to his #2 trying to kill him.  Sam even commented on how fried he looked afterwards.  Going directly after Eve who will likely be guarded by Alpha's and counting on Cas to show up at the last minute with the exact weapon they need is a tremendous risk to take.



CrazyMoronX said:


> But if her only goal is to enslave or destroy the earth, why would she need any weapons? Monsters are already powerful enough. Besides, she's stronger than Castiel or what? I doubt it. There's not a chance he'd lose the weapon to her.


 
 It doesn't matter if she is stronger than Castiel individually (which she likely is not, angels appear to be the strongest supernatural creatures in this universe).  The point is once the war in heaven is over the victorious army of angels and their leader will take a renewed interest in Earth.

She has to know that's going to happen.  If Raphael wins she'll have a pissed off archangel trying to get Michael and Lucifer out of the box and if Castiel wins she'll have all of his angels and the entire heavenly armory coming at her to help the humans.  Either way she'll need whatever she can get her hands on to stand up to them.

And even if for the sake of argument the angels _never_ again take _any_ interest in Earth why exactly would she pass up any object that can make her even a little more powerful?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought that was the whole motivation and point of trying to find Purgatory: for all the monster souls.
> 
> Whether or not she uses them is another story, you're right, but I'm pretty sure they have 'em.



We don't know what Crowley wanted to do with them.  If those souls are truly that valuable in and of themselves the demons would have been buying up the souls of monsters as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And he came within seconds of failing to pull them back due to his #2 trying to kill him. Sam even commented on how fried he looked afterwards. Going directly after Eve who will likely be guarded by Alpha's and counting on Cas to show up at the last minute with the exact weapon they need is a tremendous risk to take.


Ah, you touched upon a very important thing: the Alphas. They have no way of killing them. Phoenix ashes only work on the Mother. They really need that Colt right about now, I'd say. But that would make the ashes obsolete so I don't see that happening.

Like I said though, I think the ashes will ultimately fail.



> It doesn't matter if she is stronger than Castiel individually (which she likely is not, angels appear to be the strongest supernatural creatures in this universe). The point is once the war in heaven is over the victorious army of angels and their leader will take a renewed interest in Earth.
> 
> She has to know that's going to happen. If Raphael wins she'll have a pissed off archangel trying to get Michael and Lucifer out of the box and if Castiel wins she'll have all of his angels and the entire heavenly armory coming at her to help the humans. Either way she'll need whatever she can get her hands on to stand up to them.
> 
> And even if for the sake of argument the angels _never_ again take _any_ interest in Earth why exactly would she pass up any object that can make her even a little more powerful?


I'm saying she doesn't need such a power. It doesn't make sense. It's like if I had a flamethrower and my job was to kill ants I wouldn't want to upgrade to a nuclear weapon just because it's available. I'm doin' just fine with my flamethrower.

 It might be fun, but it'd be ridiculous. No monster has ever had that kind of motivation. It's not like she can pose any threat against all of the angels with a sinlge item anyway. They have an entire armory and they only have that to go up against Archangels and angels close to that. 



> We don't know what Crowley wanted to do with them. If those souls are truly that valuable in and of themselves the demons would have been buying up the souls of monsters as well.


Who says they didn't?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, you touched upon a very important thing: the Alphas. They have no way of killing them. Phoenix ashes only work on the Mother. They really need that Colt right about now, I'd say. But that would make the ashes obsolete so I don't see that happening.
> 
> Like I said though, I think the ashes will ultimately fail.



From what we've seen decapitation works on alphas.

Anyway I doubt the writers will keep falling back on the Colt.  That makes it very boring, repetitive and anti-climactic whenever they face a big threat.  And all that assumes that they can even still get their hands on the Colt.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm saying she doesn't need such a power. *It doesn't make sense. It's like if I had a flamethrower and my job was to kill ants I wouldn't want to upgrade to a nuclear weapon just because it's available. I'm doin' just fine with my flamethrower.*


 
A better example would be if you go from fighting and ant to fighting a fucking army of dragons would you want to upgrade weapons?  

She would be going from fighting two humans to fighting the head of heaven and his entire army.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It might be fun, but it'd be ridiculous. No monster has ever had that  kind of motivation. It's not like she can pose any threat against all of  the angels with a sinlge item anyway. They have an entire armory and  they only have that to go up against Archangels and angels close to  that.



Depends on what the weapons are.  Castiel wielding their weapons was enough to scare Raphael off so clearly there are things in there capable of hurting him.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Who says they didn't?



Unless we saw it happen we can't say it happened.  All we've ever heard is how much HUMAN souls are worth.  When they talk about the worth of monster souls we can entertain the idea that demons traded in them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm working under the assumption she doesn't want to fight heaven. If she ever did then it would make sense to upgrade the weapons. The humans are the ants in my analogy.

Actually I forgot what we were debating about.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, you touched upon a very important thing: the Alphas. They have no way of killing them. Phoenix ashes only work on the Mother. They really need that Colt right about now, I'd say. But that would make the ashes obsolete so I don't see that happening.



I'm gonna guess that Mother Of All would be one of those five things Lucifer mentioned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

That'd be an okay guess, I suppose, but she doesn't seem *that* powerful.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm working under the assumption she doesn't want to fight heaven. If she ever did then it would make sense to upgrade the weapons. The humans are the ants in my analogy.
> 
> Actually I forgot what we were debating about.



Who said she _wanted_ to fight heaven?  Depending on how things go she may _have_ to fight heaven.  Raphael still wants to have the showdown between Michael and Luciver and Castiel wants to help the Winchesters.  So either way once their war is over it will likely spill onto Earth if Earth is dominated by monsters.

I forget where we started as well but it was a fun discussion.



Rob said:


> I'm gonna guess that Mother Of All would be one of those five things Lucifer mentioned.



I don't know about that.  She just doesn't seem to be anywhere near the level of the archangels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Well she might eventually have to, but currently Cas and Heaven is too busy to do much about it. Even with the weapons she couldn't defeat them, I don't think. It takes more than the weapons to defeat the angels I'd say, as the Angels already have means of defeating each other. They're just amped up with the weapons.

Monsters have no way of defeating angels as it is. With weapons they'd put up a little skirmish. Of course this depends on how powerful they are or what AOE these things have.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well she might eventually have to, but currently Cas and Heaven is too busy to do much about it.* Even with the weapons she couldn't defeat them*, I don't think. It takes more than the weapons to defeat the angels I'd say, as the Angels already have means of defeating each other. They're just amped up with the weapons.
> 
> Monsters have no way of defeating angels as it is. With weapons they'd put up a little skirmish. Of course this depends on how powerful they are or what AOE these things have.



Depends on what weapons she got her hands on.  We've seen plenty of angels killed with heavenly weapons, including ones as powerful as Zachariah and Gabriel.

If she got her hands on the right heavenly weapons she could stand a chance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

If she got some angel swords and passed them out perhaps. But the quality and quantity of the special weapons (salt pillar thing) is entirely unknown at this point other than that with *all of them* Raph was afraid of Castiel. That doesn't really give us much insight.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If she got some angel swords and passed them out perhaps. But the quality and quantity of the special weapons (salt pillar thing) is entirely unknown at this point other than that with *all of them* Raph was afraid of Castiel. That doesn't really give us much insight.



Unless at least one of those weapons is capable of killing angels then there would be no reason why Raphael would be afraid of Cas even with all of them.

There is a reason the angels wanted them for their war.  Raphael sent someone to track them down and bring them back.  If they couldn't kill angels they would be inconsequential in the heavenly war.


----------



## Sin (Apr 26, 2011)

Supernatural has been renewed by the CW for another season.


----------



## hehey (Apr 27, 2011)

i hear that season 6 will end with the worst cliffhanger yet.... i wonder whta kind of mind fuckery they have in store for us.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm kinda happy but worried at the same time, maybe the mother doesn't get ganked yet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Unless at least one of those weapons is capable of killing angels then there would be no reason why Raphael would be afraid of Cas even with all of them.
> 
> There is a reason the angels wanted them for their war. Raphael sent someone to track them down and bring them back. If they couldn't kill angels they would be inconsequential in the heavenly war.


 Well obviously they do kill angels. But the scope of power and scale is what I'm wondering about. And how many of them there actually are.

I mean angels can already kill angels. That salt thing can only kill humans and vessels I would imagine. 


Sin said:


> Supernatural has been renewed by the CW for another season.


 Figures. So much for the special last season. Welcome to Smallvilleitis.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well obviously they do kill angels. But the scope of power and scale is what I'm wondering about. And how many of them there actually are.



Yup its certainly still up in the air but the fact remains the arsenal was important enough for Raphael to personally go after it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean angels can already kill angels. That salt thing can only kill humans and vessels I would imagine.



Even if you can only kill the vessels you still neuter the angels.  They can't be on this plane without a vessel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

On earth it's effective, but in heaven it should be relatively useless. Unless it turns angels into salt, too. I guess it's possible. Anything's possible in Supernatural.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On earth it's effective, but in heaven it should be relatively useless. Unless it turns angels into salt, too. I guess it's possible. Anything's possible in Supernatural.



That's true of that one weapon.  Given we've seen they have things like knives capable of killing Fate its likely other weapons are far more effective.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2011)

Well we know of one other possible weapon: that horn of whateveritwas. I don't remember what it did though.

I wonder if they have the Ark of the Covenant up there?


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)

Another season,


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2011)

tbh just make the last season about the life and times of john WINchester


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2011)

so another season not bad i like the current one.


----------



## Soranushi (Apr 27, 2011)

Sin said:


> Supernatural has been renewed by the CW for another season.



This is good news 'cause if the cliffhanger really ends up being as ungodly as they say it really would've been disappointing if the show ended there.

I just hope Supernatural doesn't follow Smallville's path and ends well on it's 7th season.


----------



## Jena (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> Another season,



My reaction exactly. 

If it ended on this season, at least it would die with some dignity.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I'm not too thrill about it either. Shit, this season has barely held on to my interest.


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2011)

Gabriel better come back next season! 

Who's with me! :WOW


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone is with you on that


----------



## Jena (Apr 28, 2011)

Bart said:


> Gabriel better come back next season!
> 
> Who's with me! :WOW



I love Gabriel, but I like it when characters stay dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Lucifer will come back for no reason at all.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 28, 2011)

Bart said:


> Gabriel better come back next season!
> 
> Who's with me! :WOW



"What's dead should stay dead!" - Dean Winchester

Now as for a real Trickster ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Lucifer will come back for no reason at all.



If this show suffers from smallvilleitis ........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Dean will turn into an angel and constantly be depowered somehow. Sam will have to come in without any powers and remove the plot device (kryptonite) from the vicinity so that Dean can one-shot.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean will turn into an angel and constantly be depowered somehow. Sam will have to come in without any powers and remove the plot device (kryptonite) from the vicinity so that Dean can one-shot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 28, 2011)

Prepare yourself for it.


----------



## Jena (Apr 29, 2011)

Dean: "Cas doesn't live in my ass." *turns around, Cas is there*
Cas: "You were never in my ass."
 

Everyone knows that Cas tops.

This is a pretty good episode. Perverted mind aside, I was entertained.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting end to the episode.

Still have no idea where they intend to go for the season finale.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2011)

i'm  just glad i was right about crowley being the king of hell


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought tonight's episode ("Mommy Dearest") was alright. I didn't expect Eve to be killed off that easily, Crowley being alive, or Castiel working with Crowley. I can't to see next week's episode.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2011)

good episode did not expect castiel to be working with crowley and i found the name dean gave to the new monsters funny. smart way fro dean to take out eve as well


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 30, 2011)

7th season? 

Anti-Christ would be the only way to make it worthwhile and even then, how do you make it last a whole season...

I'm fine with them milking it for 10 seasons if they want to, but they need to make it work, like SG1 barely did.

Afterall, average Supernatural is still better than no supernatural at all.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll watch SN as long as it's on the air.

I still think it should have ended last season though.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2011)

As twists go, that's a good one.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 30, 2011)

Good ep, dat crowley 

regarding the 7th season, considering that the show was intended for 5 they have made the 6th enjoyable imo, the big bad is not as dangerous as the apocalypse or lucifer but I think they've done rather well

So I do have faith in the writers to make the 7th interesting at the very least if not as entertaining as previous seasons


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Afterall, average Supernatural is still better than no supernatural at all.



Yeah, true that. Even when it's "bad", it's still better than any of the other shows on Tv.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait, when Eve dies, shouldn't she simply go back to Purgatory..? I can't imagine her being _dead_ dead..


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a feeling Crowley will be the bad guy next season. Though it seems like they're going down...

Lucifer > Eve > Crowley? 

You could arguably put Eve above Lucifer, since Eve might be able to block his powers and kill him. If she could affect Archangels like she did Cas. 

If they didn't have Phoenix Ash, Eve would've been just as dangerous to them as any Angel. So who really knows how Eve compares to other Supernatural things if she had actually fought seriously?

Though, she couldn't find Crowley, maybe Eve just isn't very powerful other than being able to create monsters and only being killed by Phoenix Ash? Either that or Crowley is somehow much stronger than other Demons now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 30, 2011)

That episode was much better than I thought it was going to be.  I totally didn't see the way Dean killed her coming and I quite enjoyed it.

The next episode looks interesting and since Cas seems to be praying again I'm curious to see if God will make an appearance again.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> You could arguably put Eve above Lucifer, since Eve might be able to block his powers and kill him. If she could affect Archangels like she did Cas.



I can't imagine she's above archangels.  Castiel still seems to be a relatively low level angel in terms of raw power.  He hasn't even been able to show reality manipulation on the level Zachariah did and even Zachariah described Lucifer as "powerful in ways that defy description".

We've seen Cas's powers not work even on high level demons like Alistair and we've seen even beings like Death susceptible to certain spells.

My guess is she was able to cast some kind of spell or aura around herself to block Castiel's powers while he is within the sphere of its influence.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Apr 30, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That episode was much better than I thought it was going to be.  I totally didn't see the way Dean killed her coming and I quite enjoyed it.
> 
> The next episode looks interesting and since Cas seems to be praying again I'm curious to see if God will make an appearance again.
> 
> ...



She just said she was older than Angels so she knew how they worked and could block their powers, but yea Cas def isn't top tier. While it's not likely she could block Lucifer's powers, we'll never know for sure. It's not likely we really saw Eve's full potential, she did die pretty quickly. I mean, Archangels are above some gods of other religions. Also, unless Crowley is insanely powerful, she couldn't stop him torturing her monsters, so maybe she wasn't really powerful at all, other than being able to turn people into monsters. 

I do wonder, what would've happened if she turned Cas' vessel into a Jefferson Starship when he was powerless?

But I did enjoy the episode overall, too bad Eve is gone already, though. She was pretty cute.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 30, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I have a feeling Crowley will be the bad guy next season. Though it seems like they're going down...
> 
> Lucifer > Eve > Crowley?
> *
> ...



nah I don't think so, its one thing to block a lower level angel like castiel . Archangels are in a different league of power


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

dean coming out with the name of the new monsters was very funny Jefferson Starship


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 1, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> She just said she was older than Angels so she knew how they worked and could block their powers, but yea Cas def isn't top tier.



No she didn't.  She said she was older than Castiel.  We know that some angels are older than others.  Lucifer was older than Gabriel and Gabriel "learned all his tricks" from Lucifer.  Which means Lucifer was around long enough to learn enough about the universe to teach Gabriel all of that.

Then angels like Michael are even older.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> While it's not likely she could block Lucifer's powers, we'll never know for sure. It's not likely we really saw Eve's full potential, she did die pretty quickly. I mean, Archangels are above some gods of other religions. Also, unless Crowley is insanely powerful, she couldn't stop him torturing her monsters, so maybe she wasn't really powerful at all, other than being able to turn people into monsters.



She seemed confident she could kill Crowley and as we know there are ways to kill demons.  It would have been interesting to see.

Right now I'd put her power on par with the gods we saw from other religions.  Powerful but not that powerful.  Actually I'd put her a bit above them if for no other reason than her knowledge makes her even more dangerous.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> I do wonder, what would've happened if she turned Cas' vessel into a Jefferson Starship when he was powerless?
> 
> But I did enjoy the episode overall, too bad Eve is gone already, though. She was pretty cute.



It probably would have been overriden as soon as he was no longer in her range.  It reminds me of when Famine was effecting his vessel to make him crave burgers.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 1, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No she didn't.  She said she was older than Castiel.  We know that some angels are older than others.  Lucifer was older than Gabriel and Gabriel "learned all his tricks" from Lucifer.  Which means Lucifer was around long enough to learn enough about the universe to teach Gabriel all of that.
> 
> Then angels like Michael are even older.
> 
> ...



My mistake, I don't have the episode on my PVR anymore, so I couldn't find her exact quote and I forgot what she said exactly, lol. Either way we'll never find out the true extent of her powers for obvious reasons.

I'm interested in how the season will end, and what exactly will happen in the next.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

So I assume that Castiel is working with Crowley in order to get those soulds, as foreshadowed in the Titanic episode. This could be pretty interesting. I'm also glad to see that old bastard back.

I'm also pretty sure that Eve isn't dead. That was too easy, though Dean was totally badass with his prep-time. He's Batman and he doesn't even need the Rabbit's Foot.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 2, 2011)

Dem souls. Om nom nom. 

Castiel is gonna summon the sun to end the war.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I wonder how long until Sam and Dean unlock their "soul power" and become "Soul Warriors".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I assume that Castiel is working with Crowley in order to get those soulds, as foreshadowed in the Titanic episode. This could be pretty interesting. I'm also glad to see that old bastard back.



Yeah, I'm glad to see they finally explained why souls are so valuable.  They're massive amounts pure concentrated energy.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm also pretty sure that Eve isn't dead. That was too easy, though Dean was totally badass with his prep-time. He's Batman and he doesn't even need the Rabbit's Foot.



I'd be genuinely surprised if she wasn't dead.  If she was faking it she would have risen and killed Crowley as soon as he showed up in the cafe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

It just seemed too quick and easy. Things are never that quick and easy for the boys. Like this Eve was just another conduit of the real thing. I mean, she shut of Castiel's power. She has some clout.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It just seemed too quick and easy. Things are never that quick and easy for the boys. Like this Eve was just another conduit of the real thing. I mean, she shut of Castiel's power. She has some clout.



I wouldn't exactly call it easy.  Dean's plan was rather brilliant.  I was impressed with his forethought and the way he manipulated her into biting him.

Her shutting off Castiel's powers didn't mean she had clout so much as knowledge.  As we've seen all beings seem to have vulnerabilities to some things.  Archangels can be bound with oil or with blood magic (as Kali did to Gabriel) and even Death himself can be bound.

She just knew how to bind him.

The way it's going it looks like Crowley will end up being the big villain this season, manipulating even Castiel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

It just felt to me like a setup. The badguy always goes down and then it turns out they didn't really kill them at all. That's just the vibe I picked up off of it. It did seem rather final, however, when Crowley and Cas showed up there at her corpse.

I wouldn't feel too bad if we never see her again though. Just seems like a lot of build up for very little payoff.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how long until Sam and Dean unlock their "soul power" and become "Soul Warriors".


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It just felt to me like a setup. The badguy always goes down and then it turns out they didn't really kill them at all.



What about Lilith and Azazel?  When they went down they stayed down.



CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just the vibe I picked up off of it. It did seem rather final, however, when Crowley and Cas showed up there at her corpse.


 
Yeah, the fact that they were talking about "cleaning up the mess" makes it seem like she isn't coming back.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't feel too bad if we never see her again though. Just seems like a lot of build up for very little payoff.



Depends, she could still have set a lot of events into motion.  Especially if a Jefferson Starship escaped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I guess you have a point, but Azazel did a lot more and Lilith had a specific purpose (releasing Lucifer). I guess I was just expecting her to kick some ass or something.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2011)

Hopefully we'll gain a better focus on the Fairies for next season or some foreshadowing, by the end of this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I would like to see that Leprechaun guy again, but I don't want a focus on it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2011)

I just want to see Oberon kick some ass.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 2, 2011)

Regarding eve , I also don't think she is dead but was defeated at the town

She can spawn new and old creatures, there was nothing stopping her aside from her own hubris to have some kind of failsafe, especially if she knows she is dealing with the same 2 men that prevented the apocalypse and locked lucifer and michael in a cage

I can imagine the 7th season having more than a few eps in heaven, the war doesn't seem to be finishing anytime soon


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2011)

Is there a preview of next weeks episode up anywhere?


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

I hope Eve isn't dead. I'm not really a big fan of hers, but like someone else said it feels too easy for her to be killed with _relatively_ little effort. 




~Avant~ said:


> Is there a preview of next weeks episode up anywhere?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> I hope Eve isn't dead. I'm not really a big fan of hers, but like someone else said it feels too easy for her to be killed with _relatively_ little effort.



I wouldn't say it was relatively little effort.  They had to go 150 years back in time and hunt down an otherwise unkillable creature (the phoenix, since it always rises) and kill it with one of the rarest weapons in existence.  Then Dean had to figure out a way to manipulate her into ingesting it.


----------



## User Name (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't feel too bad if we never see her again though. Just seems like a lot of build up for very little payoff.



This is exactly how I feel. She went down accomplishing way too little.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if there are any other Phoenixes around.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

User Name said:


> This is exactly how I feel. She went down accomplishing way too little.



Pfft, are you downplaying the creation of the Jefferson Starship?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

It would be an accomplishment if they get away. But it looks like they were all just killed rather easily.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It would be an accomplishment if they get away. But it looks like they were all just killed rather easily.



Angelic holy light would kill pretty much any monster.  That doesn't downplay them much.  Eve seemed pretty confident they could turn the entire planet relatively quickly and from what we saw they probably could.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I wouldn't say it was relatively little effort.  They had to go 150 years back in time and hunt down an otherwise unkillable creature (the phoenix, since it always rises) and kill it with one of the rarest weapons in existence.  Then Dean had to figure out a way to manipulate her into ingesting it.



Maybe it just feels like it was little effort because we didn't spend as much time on it. I don't know, it just feels like nothing compared to the other villains that they've had to take down (the angels, Lilith, yellow-eyes, etc.).

And sorry to be the bitchy whiny bitch, but was I the only one who rolled their eyes when she changed into Mommy Dearest? It was dramatic the first time a villain did that, but this shizz is getting old. I guess it was pretty much a give in considering that Eve was "the mother of all", but ya know...


I'm kind of hoping one of the Jefferson Starships escaped. I'd love to see the boys hack their way through a horde of them. But, then again, I'm a glutton for gratuitous blood and manly one liners.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> Maybe it just feels like it was little effort because we didn't spend as much time on it. I don't know, it just feels like nothing compared to the other villains that they've had to take down (the angels, Lilith, yellow-eyes, etc.).



Granted the amount of time and attention give to it was less than the others, but she arguable took the most effort to take down....well except for Lucifer.  Going back 150 years in time to kill a phoenix is more effort than most other monsters have gotten.



Jena said:


> And sorry to be the bitchy whiny bitch, *but was I the only one who rolled their eyes when she changed into Mommy* Dearest? It was dramatic the first time a villain did that, but this shizz is getting old. I guess it was pretty much a give in considering that Eve was "the mother of all", but ya know...



Totally with you there.  I was expecting Dean to be like "wow is that getting old".



Jena said:


> I'm kind of hoping one of the Jefferson Starships escaped. I'd love to see the boys hack their way through a horde of them. But, then again, I'm a glutton for gratuitous blood and manly one liners.



They would definitely pose quite the challenge.  The boys were surrounded by them and weren't able to tell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Angelic holy light would kill pretty much any monster. That doesn't downplay them much. Eve seemed pretty confident they could turn the entire planet relatively quickly and from what we saw they probably could.


 I'm not disputing that, I'm saying I think we've probably seen the last of them.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not disputing that, I'm saying I think we've probably seen the last of them.



Probably.  There was a small enough number of them to be able to nuke them all at once.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 2, 2011)

"Rumors" that castiel isn't coming back for 7th season.


Wonder if they're gonna kill him off along with crowley.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> "Rumors" that castiel isn't coming back for 7th season.
> 
> 
> Wonder if they're gonna kill him off along with crowley.



I shall be most enraged if they do.

_Most_ enraged.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 2, 2011)

Agreed, they better not fuck with Cas.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 2, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> She just said she was older than Angels so she knew how they worked and could block their powers, but yea Cas def isn't top tier. While it's not likely she could block Lucifer's powers, we'll never know for sure. It's not likely we really saw Eve's full potential, she did die pretty quickly. I mean, Archangels are above some gods of other religions. Also, unless Crowley is insanely powerful, she couldn't stop him torturing her monsters, so maybe she wasn't really powerful at all, other than being able to turn people into monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her exact words were (and I quote), "_And you _[looking at Castiel]_...wondering why so flaccid?  I'm older than you, Castiel...I know what makes angels tick.  As long as I'm around, consider yourself...'unplugged'..._*winks*"

The implication here is as Scott Pilgrim describes; that she can block an angel's access to Heaven('s holy power).  Whether or not she could have done the same thing to Lucifer (or other Archangels) is not really known; doubtful, as you'd think she'd have stepped in to stop the Apocalypse (and thus the planet with her first borns on it being destroyed) herself...

...unless she was trapped in Purgatory akin to how Lucifer was caged in Hell.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2011)

She probably just used some big devil-trap for angels that was linked to herself, remember she had plenty of preparation time after she first found out they were coming.

I'm guessing such a spell wouldn't have worked on Luci or Michael as they were both beyond crazy powerful, that's probably how God got rid of her to begin with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Sam and Dean will have to kill Castiel.

Callin' it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2011)

If Dean saved Sam after he drank demon blood, went psychic mode, and let out Lucifer. He better damn well put in some effort to save Cas too


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2011)

Guys anyone seen the supernatural anime? how is it :x


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

The anime... it's horrible. 

I'm having a nightmare just recollecting that abomination.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Guys anyone seen the supernatural anime? how is it :x



Don't.

It's not terrible, but it's so mind-crushingly mediocre that it might as well be.

Additionaly: Jared talking+some random dude instead of Jensen replying back=mindfuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

No, it's terrible. Saying it's mediocre is like saying Hitler wasn't _that bad_.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it's terrible. Saying it's mediocre is like saying Hitler wasn't _that bad_.



Interestingly enough the Nazis also lacked Jensen Ackles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

But they did have super mutant zombies with machine guns in their chests.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)

And they were present on the Titanic, don't cha know.


----------



## LeafCake (May 3, 2011)

My boyfriend introduced me to Supernatural not too long ago and I am addicted now, though I have only seen up til the end of the second season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Those Nazis are everywhere.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 3, 2011)

LeafCake said:


> My boyfriend introduced me to Supernatural not too long ago and I am addicted now, though I have only seen up til the end of the second season.



You need to see the later seasons.  It only gets better after season 2.


----------



## Orxon (May 3, 2011)

Is that it for Eve already?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 3, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Is that it for Eve already?



Yeah, I don't think its possible for them to top Lucifer as a villain so I think everyone from here on out will feel like a step down.


----------



## Jena (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Irishwonder (May 4, 2011)

Eve was killed off way too soon, though I did like the idea of how she was killed, I was still left with a "Really? She's done already?" type of feeling.  

When you unlock the doors to purgatory to release something, she should be in more than 3 episodes of a 22 episode season.  Just saying.



I don't know how to feel about Crowley's return.  It seems like a been there done that thing to me, but I get the feeling that the main plot will revolve around Castiel using souls to power himself up to compete with Raphael.  I'm thinking that's how Crowley was able to "beef up" to pull Sam and Samuel's souls back to Earth.  Though that's only a guess.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 4, 2011)

when eve was gagging (:ho) I almost thought she would stop doing so , laugh and tell the brothers that she can adapt to anything, wouldn't be farfetched, she can spawn any kind of monster her imagination can think up, and can no doubt shape shift


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I thought she would recover as well. Oh well. Time for EVIL CASTIEL.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 4, 2011)

So is the whole getting back to the monster of the week format officially over?  Back to angels and demons?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

Eve was the greatest creator of the Monster of the Week. She is dead. Long live Angels and Demons!


----------



## gumby2ms (May 4, 2011)

I want them to mess with the leprechauns and gnomes again. also the fates. do they work under death?


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

When are they going to fight a unicorn?

I want this to happen so bad, it's not even funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> I want them to mess with the leprechauns and gnomes again. also the fates. do they work under death?


 The Fairy Realm is kind of weird. I think it's an alternate universe or something. 

As for the fates, I think they are just a set of abstract entities created by god, just like the angels.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2011)

WOW GUYS SPOILERZ ZOMG!


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

we need a real trickster to show up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, a real trickster would be nice. But it'd be pretty weak and easily dispatched. Still, it'd be nice for the lulz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2011)

when is sam going to crack? or did i miss the episode where they fixed that problem?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I think they swept it under the rug. I can't remember.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

i think sams wall will crack at the end of the season and he will remember everything that happened in hell. that probably be the cliffhanger for next season.


----------



## Jena (May 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> we need a real trickster to show up



I kind of want to see Kali again.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I kind of want to see Kali again.



Unless she showed up a bit more humble it would feel a bit repetitive to see her again in my opinion.

I'd like to see a real trickster.  Given what Gabriel did in the earlier episodes with people like Bobby still believing he was a trickster they can probably make one reasonably hard to kill for the boys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

Well I don't know, Castiel knew right away it wasn't a Trickster when the boys told him about it. If Bobby had gone up against one before it could've just been Gabriel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I don't know, Castiel knew right away it wasn't a Trickster when the boys told him about it. If Bobby had gone up against one before it could've just been Gabriel.



No he didn't know it was a trickster until after he showed up and was teleported away and almost killed by it.  As an angel a trickster shouldn't be able to do that to him but he kept getting brushed away like he was nothing.

Even with the little mini-reality he had sent them into Castiel didn't know something was wrong until he was teleported away.

We know tricksters are able to create things out of nothingness so they would still be plenty powerful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I suppose I don't remember the episode too clearly. But I don't remember anything too clearly, we should know this by now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suppose I don't remember the episode too clearly. But I don't remember anything too clearly, we should know this by now.



Well lucky for both of us I have a great memory for TV shows and I rewatch shows like Supernatural all the time when I'm bored.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

But that means I never win arguments! 

You should stop watching stuff just for my sake. Then I can feel like I know stuff again.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I kind of want to see Kali again.



I wanted her to take over for eve. where the none-ethereal god/angels etc monster born or something else??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2011)

Eve created them, too, you'd expect.


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eve created them, too, you'd expect.



Mind=blown.

While attempting to find the summary for tonight's episode, I stumbled upon the summaries for the next two episodes.
Now obviously this is wikipedia so you have to take it with a grain of salt, but I hope this is true:



> *124	20	"The Man Who Would Be King"[22]	Ben Edlund	Ben Edlund	May 6, 2011	3X6070*
> Castiel struggles with his morality as he works with Crowley. Dean is reluctant to believe that Castiel is up to something, but agrees to trap him and interrogate him.
> *125	21	"Let It Bleed"[24]	John Showalter	Sera Gamble	May 20, 2011	3X6071	*
> Lisa and Ben are kidnapped by a demon forcing Sam and Dean to work with an unlikely ally.[23]
> ...



At first I rolled my eyes and sarcastically scoffed, "They're bring back Chuck? Really?" but then I finished reading the rest of the summary and it sounds pretty damn awesome.

I hope they go in that direction. It'll make me actually excited for season 7.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

if that is true then it is awesome chuck will be back and maybe we finally will learn if he is god, jesus or something else.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2011)

^Yup and tbh wouldn't mind lucy breaking free even though it does smell a bit of a retcon due to a 7th season being announced I think there is no bigger baddie than him and a pissed off archangel= pwnage


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 6, 2011)

Lol, Demon equiv of Bobby Singer.


----------



## Damaris (May 6, 2011)

whoa                        .


----------



## Bear Walken (May 6, 2011)

Read those summaries last week and this part ...

_Meanwhile chuck sees the real end of the world with lucifer breaking free._

wasn't in it. 

So it's a toss up. Either someone in the know updated it or someone's jerking us around.

As for tonight's episode. 

I thought it was a good one. Interesting how everything came about. I really did feel for Cas. One thing that bugged me was Cas and Rafael returning to heaven in their human vessels and basically all the angels wearing human vessels ... in heaven.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 7, 2011)

^well I guess it would be a lot more difficult to show their true forms as even lower to mid level angels like cas are said to be the size of the chrysler building

demon equiv of bobby


----------



## bigduo209 (May 7, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Read those summaries last week and this part ...
> 
> _Meanwhile chuck sees the real end of the world with lucifer breaking free._
> 
> ...



Budget constraints, it's one of the things that forces the people behind the show to be creative, but it also means they'll never be able to realize their vision of what they want the show to actually be.

I thought the episode was underwhelming, there was some humor and interesting plot revelations but it felt just... bleh.

Maybe they're reaching that creative threshold, it's not Smallville bad but it feels like the writers/staff is struggling to extend the storyline and how everything plays out this season and next.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

i liked the new episode funny the demon version of bobby. and poor cas wonder what is gonna happen to him.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 7, 2011)

Crowley's remake of Hell was just...heinous.

I felt for Cas, too.  He's almost where Sam was back in Season 4 and 5 in some respects; I think if he'd have told them the story he was trying to relate to God, they wouldn't have been so hard on him.

Because I don't think they had any idea how much more powerful Raphael was, and how much of a dick he *really* is.  They'd have still been angry, and felt betrayed, but I don't think it would have been so ultimatum-y.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i liked the new episode funny the demon version of bobby. and poor cas wonder what is gonna happen to him.



I forgot about that dude. Fuckin' hilarious how he even had the fake agency phone system set up.


----------



## Jena (May 7, 2011)

Gah! I missed this episode.

Curse you drive-in movie theater and your allure of three-for-$7 Fridays!

Anyone want to give a summary? I will be extremely grateful! (especially why Cas was working for Crowley and how the the boys feel about it)


----------



## tsunadefan (May 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Gah! I missed this episode.
> 
> Curse you drive-in movie theater and your allure of three-for-$7 Fridays!
> 
> Anyone want to give a summary? I will be extremely grateful! (especially why Cas was working for Crowley and how the the boys feel about it)



couldnt we just give you the episode?!?! someway..


----------



## Irishwonder (May 7, 2011)

This episode probably saved the season imo.  I tend to prefer the more serious episodes and after some pretty silly past ones, this ep tied everything together nicely.

It doesn't make up for the fact that Crowley is nothing compared to Eve in terms of an apocolyptic threat, but I guess Raphael kind of makes up for that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 7, 2011)

I thought that was a really good episode.  I loved Crowley's new version of hell and how he views him and Cas as the new God and Lucifer.

It was also great to see he still maintains his faith ingod and is asking for guidance.



Bear Walken said:


> One thing that bugged me was Cas and Rafael returning to heaven in their human vessels and basically all the angels wearing human vessels ... in heaven.



I can't even imagine how they would film it otherwise.  Cas is the size of the chrysler building and Zachariah had "six wings four faces one of which is a lion".

How could they possible film a scene with every angel looking like that having conversations in ennochian?

They were shown as they were shown because its all a human could grasp.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 7, 2011)

I believe Castiel once described himself as "A wave of celestial intent." There's no way that they were going to try and capture that.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 7, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I thought that was a really good episode.  I loved Crowley's new version of hell and how he views him and Cas as the new God and Lucifer.
> 
> It was also great to see he still maintains his faith ingod and is asking for guidance.
> 
> ...



that would be a sight!! :amazed


----------



## Jena (May 7, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> couldnt we just give you the episode?!?! someway..



That would work too, if anyone knows where to watch Supernatural episodes online.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 7, 2011)

I use watchseries.eu for my missed episodes and top gear viewing. these types of sites always get shanghai'd by the us when they don't stay too strict with their rules. 

it's a thin line really but it only happens because some shows are still not viewable online in countries they are broadcast in. Americans got it easiest.


----------



## Sin (May 8, 2011)

I don't know why people have been so down on this season (and the prospect of season seven). Sure, there's been some bumps along the road, but that was to be expected with a new show-runner and everything.

The end of this season has been as good as any prior season imo.


----------



## Starstalker (May 8, 2011)

''We will both die again and again until the end of time.''

What does that mean, that Castiel and Crowely just can't die?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> ''We will both die again and again until the end of time.''
> 
> What does that mean, that Castiel and Crowely just can't die?



Yeah, that line threw me off as well.  The entire thing, is "Just find purgatory, If you don't we'll both die again and again until the end of time."  Since Purgatory is the only thing that Cas was betting on to keep him in power and prevent the apocalypse, I'm guessing it's in reference to Michael and Lucifer being released and the retribution that either Michael or Lucifer would inflict upon them once the battle was over.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 8, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> ''We will both die again and again until the end of time.''
> 
> What does that mean, that Castiel and Crowely just can't die?



I took that more as a Raphael will punish them by killing them and resurrecting them over and over again.  Remember when they had Raphael trapped in the holy fire he indicated an archangel can raise a dead angel.

As we've seen the angels can be very petty and vindictive.  Castiel and Crowley waging a war against them would likely _really_ piss them off.   Zachariah was willing to spend eternity tormenting the boys due to them pissing him off and as Raphael said "he doesn't have anything close to my imagination".


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 8, 2011)

One thing I don't get the number of souls in purgatory must be a lot less than in heaven and hell so why are both parties so hell bent on trying to secure a relatively small amount of souls when they have goldmines in their respective realms?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2011)

It really depends on what actually happens to the souls that are being used to help "power up" demons and angels.  If the energy is siphoned off from the soul and destroyed than obviously they need more stock.

If the soul is simply being tortured like Sam's was, then it's likely that a "fresh" soul would have more energy than an already tortured one.  




My question is: Are the souls the source of power for all of heaven's Angels that they collectively tap into?  Was that the connection that Cas was referring to when he was cut off last season?  Or do the souls simply act like steriods?


----------



## Jena (May 8, 2011)

This episode was...

Although, granted, my enjoyment may have been greatly aided by the Destiel fangirl glasses I put on before watching it. 



Irishwonder said:


> My question is: Are the souls the source of power for all of heaven's Angels that they collectively tap into?  Was that the connection that Cas was referring to when he was cut off last season?  Or do the souls simply act like steriods?


That's a good question. 
I feel like the souls are more like steroids, but I can't really explain why. Souls as the power force would make sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I wonder how Castiel got Sam out of the cage? It took Death to get his soul out of there, I'd imagine it would take nothing less than an Archangel to get anything out at all. Very strange.

Other than that, it was a good episode. Demon Bobby was awesome. I just wish that they had a scene with Bobby and his demon counterpart.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how Castiel got Sam out of the cage? It took Death to get his soul out of there, I'd imagine it would take nothing less than an Archangel to get anything out at all. Very strange.
> 
> Other than that, it was a good episode. Demon Bobby was awesome. I just wish that they had a scene with Bobby and his demon counterpart.


It also begs the question how excatly he forced Lucifer out of Sam's body because It was his vessel and his powers would of been at his peak and we all know Lucifer is much stronger then Castiel.

I have to agree Demon Bobby was hilarious too bad he was killed off so quickly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It also begs the question how excatly he forced Lucifer out of Sam's body because It was his vessel and his powers would of been at his peak and we all know Lucifer is much stronger then Castiel.
> 
> I have to agree Demon Bobby was hilarious.



Well that part I assume is because in the pit Lucifer isn't in Sam's body. They split so he and Michael could torture his ass. But to even approach the cage makes no sense with both Lucifer and Michael in there.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well that part I assume is because in the pit Lucifer isn't in Sam's body. They split so he and Michael could torture his ass. But to even approach the cage makes no sense with both Lucifer and Michael in there.


Yeah that seem's to be right because when Lucifer was first released from the pit he had no real form he was just a blinding flash of light. But they must of had some power in that form considering the human soul is very durable and Castiel said when he felt Sam's soul ?Like it had been skinned alive" guess he will have to chock that one up too CIS or PIS.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2011)

cast waited until they got tired of their daily torturing act and decided to fall asleep; that is when he made his move. but he was in such a rush he forgot to take the soul too. 

seriously they need to release concept art or a comic to show how these angels really look like. i bet the archangels look boss.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> One thing I don't get the number of souls  in purgatory must be a lot less than in heaven and hell so why are both  parties so hell bent on trying to secure a relatively small amount of  souls when they have goldmines in their respective realms?



The souls in heaven probably can't be taken, that's probably also true  of many of the souls in hell.  Just because your soul went to heaven or  hell doesn't mean it belongs to them.  We've seen angels and demons  buying souls from people which in that case I'd imagine it would belong  to them.

Crowley and his network of crossroads demons have probably accrued a  significant amount of souls over the years which is why he was able to  give Cas a bunch knock Raphael down.

The impression I got from Eve was that souls that she turned and were sent to purgatory actually belonged to her.



Jena said:


> That's a good question.
> I feel like the souls are more like steroids, but I can't really explain why. Souls as the power force would make sense.



Yeah them essentially being raw energy would explain why they're so  valuable.  They're a massive boost of energy that can be used to  accomplish almost anything.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how Castiel got Sam out of the cage? It took Death to get his soul out of there, I'd imagine it would take nothing less than an Archangel to get anything out at all. Very strange.



I think the point was that he _didn't_ get him out of the cage.  He basically raised Sam's body but Sam himself was still stuck in the pit.  We know angels can raise the dead so this was probably the limits to what that ability could do in that case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Yes, but when Castiel raised up Dean he actually went into hell and pulled him out, hence the hand print on his shoulder. At least that's the way I remember it.

Sam's body was physically in the cage, he'd have to go pull him out ala Dean (though same mysteriously never showed any hand print). 

I suppose it's possible he has a way of doing it remotely, but then why would he do it different for Dean? Plot effect?


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

how worth it is it to argue all the metaphysical implications of dipping into what is probably a metaphor for a magic cage in a plane of existance paralel to our own and bring someone's divine identity back into the world?

People forget things like Castiel's normal form being the size of the chrisler's building and it can burn people's eyes out of their skulls just for looking at them.
Whatever he did, it was not literally "grab and pull"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Sure it was. The series said so.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, but when Castiel raised up Dean he actually went into hell and pulled him out, hence the hand print on his shoulder. At least that's the way I remember it.
> 
> Sam's body was physically in the cage, he'd have to go pull him out ala Dean (though same mysteriously never showed any hand print).
> 
> I suppose it's possible he has a way of doing it remotely, but then why would he do it different for Dean? Plot effect?





CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure it was. The series said so.



There is any number of possible explanations.  Its possible Castiel pulled at Sam's soul in the cage but wasn't able to pull it out so all that happened was the reanimation of the body.

The point is that he was only able to resurrect his body but was unable to pull his soul from the cage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I guess it's just one of those things we'll just have to let slide.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess it's just one of those things we'll just have to let slide.



Its just one of those things that isn't really that important.  Why do the exact magical specifics of how he did it matter?  We know he did it and was incapable of fulling doing it.  That's all that matters.

Now if it had been stated that _nothing_ could be pulled out of the cage by angels and this happened we'd have a problem.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2011)

Otherworldly forms have been inconsistent for awhile, not just Angels.

Even when Dean was in hell, his soul was represented as his physical form.  One that could not only be tortured, but also torture others.  



When Cas pulled Dean out of hell and "gripped him tight" (I think those were the words) His hand print manifested itself on Dean's body, not his soul.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

I just am curious as to how he supposedly did it, that's all. It doesn't really matter, but I'm curious like that.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> Otherworldly forms have been inconsistent for awhile, not just Angels.
> 
> Even when Dean was in hell, his soul was represented as his physical form.  One that could not only be tortured, but also torture others.
> 
> When Cas pulled Dean out of hell and "gripped him tight" (I think those were the words) His hand print manifested itself on Dean's body, not his soul.



Dean was shown to us in a form we could understand.  Would you have preferred he be the little ball of light soul being hit by plumes of black demonic smoke?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2011)

While that would have been hilarious, no I thought seeing Dean physically chained up in hell was about the most badass thing ever.  

I'm just not expecting any consistency when it comes to a soul's/angels/demon's form any place other than Earth.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I just am curious as to how he supposedly did it, that's all. It doesn't really matter, but I'm curious like that.



Not sure.  I would love to see another flashback that actually showed that.  However he did it, he obviously didn't know that his soul wasn't along for the ride.


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Dean was shown to us in a form we could understand.  Would you have preferred he be the little ball of light soul being hit by plumes of black demonic smoke?




I kind of want to see that now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Little Ball of Light Winchester. :33


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

Really makes you wonder what Death's true form is like, what Michael and Lucifer saw when he walked into the cage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Grim Reaper, of course. A giant, skeletal form in a black cloak and a giant scythe. Just like in Castlevania (except his cloak is blue, sure--semantics).


----------



## Bear Walken (May 9, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> seriously they need to release concept art or a comic to show how these angels really look like. i bet the archangels look boss.



Hopefully the anime series gets to the angel stuff and does just that. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes, but when Castiel raised up Dean he actually went into hell and pulled him out, hence the hand print on his shoulder. At least that's the way I remember it.



Yeah, Cas was part of a group of angels who swoop down there to rescue him. Makes you wonder what size the army was that he led to get Sam out of the cage. :amazed


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 9, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Yeah, Cas was part of a group of angels who swoop down there to rescue him. Makes you wonder what size the army was that he led to get Sam out of the cage. :amazed



He probably did it alone.  The demons didn't even know where the cage was so I doubt they would have an army sitting there protecting it.  Especially when it would be in their best interest for someone to fuck with the cage and accidentally let Lucifer out again.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 9, 2011)

This was a pretty cool episode. Crowley's dialogue is amazing, especially his chat with Castiel in the new Hades. 

"You've got what they call, sex appeal..."

Perhaps it was cause I missed the previous ep, but I thought that maybe the acquisition of heavenly weapons would have been more of a tide turner than it ended up being. Perhaps most of the more powerful weapons need soul power to work?


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Perhaps it was cause I missed the previous ep, but I thought that maybe the acquisition of heavenly weapons would have been more of a tide turner than it ended up being. Perhaps most of the more powerful weapons need soul power to work?



Yeah, I was wondering about that as well. I was under the impression that the weapons were the most powerful objects, but apparently it's souls?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 10, 2011)

This whole thing doesn't make as much sense as it should when you think about it too much.

If Castiel was this desperate about Raphael he would have just killed him on the spot the night he had all of the heavenly weapons in hand instead of just telling him to leave, he definitly had enough souls to shoot down one angel.

Then there's time travel, Castiel could have used it to kill or send someone to assassinate Raphael while he was trapped in the oil circle back during the apocalypse.

Also, Castiel pulling Sam out of the cage is bleh after they made such a big deal out of how impossible it was.

Bobby has the book the dragons used to tear a hole in the purgatory veil yet no angel, no demon, not even Castiel (who's obsessed with purgatory) thinks of deciphering it or forcing a dragon to do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

I think Castiel, much like Gabriel, is nearly unwilling to kill his brother Raphael, which is why he didn't when he came down with the weapons and scared him off. 

He may eventually have to, but it could work out where he doesn't.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Castiel, much like Gabriel, is nearly unwilling to kill his brother Raphael, which is why he didn't when he came down with the weapons and scared him off.
> 
> He may eventually have to, but it could work out where he doesn't.



This.  I think it was in the 3rd episode (same one with the heavenly weapons) Where Cas was pleading with his "brothers" not to attack because he didn't want to have to kill them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

It's an ongoing Angel thing. Although Castiel has killed quite a few angels already, so...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Perhaps it was cause I missed the previous ep, but I thought that maybe the acquisition of heavenly weapons would have been more of a tide turner than it ended up being. Perhaps most of the more powerful weapons need soul power to work?





Jena said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about that as well. I was under the impression that the weapons were the most powerful objects, but apparently it's souls?





-Dargor- said:


> If Castiel was this desperate about Raphael he  would have just killed him on the spot the night he had all of the  heavenly weapons in hand instead of just telling him to leave, he  definitly had enough souls to shoot down one angel.



Think back to Michael and Lucifer.  Everyone knew Michael was by far the more powerful of the two and would win their fight.  Still everyone knew a fight between the two would fry the planet and kill almost every human on it.

Castiel seems to actually care about humans (the Winchesters in particular) so I doubt he would want to engage in that fight.  He _may_ be able to kill Raphael now but even if he could it would probably kill untold millions.



-Dargor- said:


> Then there's time travel, Castiel could have used it to kill or send someone to assassinate Raphael while he was trapped in the oil circle back during the apocalypse.



Remember what happened when Anna tried to change the past?  Michael personally came down and killed her ass.  When Raphael was trapped in the holy oil Michael was still free.  If someone came back in time to kill him the same thing would have likely happened.



-Dargor- said:


> Also, Castiel pulling Sam out of the cage is bleh after they made such a big deal out of how impossible it was.



This would only be a plothole if he _succeeded_ but he didn't, he failed.  So its still impossible for him.  Sam was only truly pulled out of the cage with the help of Death himself.



-Dargor- said:


> Bobby has the book the dragons used to tear a hole in the purgatory veil yet no angel, no demon, not even Castiel (who's obsessed with purgatory) thinks of deciphering it or forcing a dragon to do it.



As I recall they only have pieces of the book, and even if they did decipher it it only pulled Eve out and even that required a living sacrifice and vessel.  It didn't tear open a hole in purgatory.

If they could have ripped open purgatory and released every monster who has ever lived to serve Eve in her goal they likely would have done that.


----------



## Starstalker (May 10, 2011)

I stumbled upon something.
I was watching ''The Real Ghostbusters'' episode and I think I heard something...I checked several times and it really does seem that Chuck, when he is telling the fans about what will happen in the books, says ''John isn't really their father.''
The hell? Loop hole or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Maybe he made some stuff up for the books. Like fluff.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

Hope not.  Too soap opera for me 

Actually that's not possible.  Remember the bloodlines with Michael and the Winchester lineage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Maybe he has an evil twin brother.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> I stumbled upon something.
> I was watching ''The Real Ghostbusters'' episode and I think I heard something...I checked several times and it really does seem that Chuck, when he is telling the fans about what will happen in the books, says ''John isn't really their father.''
> The hell? Loop hole or something?



That was him just filling time.  He also told them he lost his virginity and fell in love for the first time at 16 which I'm doubting is true since Chuck is supposed to be God.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he has an evil twin brother.



OH SNAP! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank god this isn't Charmed


----------



## Starstalker (May 10, 2011)

Well, the God part has not been confirmed yet, and I really do hope that that was just him filling time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Well, the God part has not been confirmed yet, and I really do hope that that was just him filling time.



Considering Kripke flat out said God would make an appearance in the season 5 finale on top of all the other hints I'd say its pretty clear he's God but that's just me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

I thought it was pretty definitive when he disappeared like that at the end of that one season.


----------



## Starstalker (May 10, 2011)

I must have skipped that, although it might be possible, but I highly doubt that Chuck is God.
Chuck is just not...God material.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

That's why he's the perfect cover. A boozing recluse that loves prostitutes.


----------



## LeafCake (May 10, 2011)

I just finished watching Season 3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Lol, spoilers. 

What are your impressions?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> I must have skipped that, although it might be possible, but I highly doubt that Chuck is God.
> *Chuck is just not...God material.*



What exactly makes you say that?  What is "God material"?

Death wanders around eating bacon wrapped hot dogs so I can't really see how we can make rules about what God should be like.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm, I'm also doubtful of Chuck being god. I just doubt that angels, or even the archangel charged to protect him would fail to recognize him. There should also have been some kind of reaction from Dean's necklace.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Hmmm, I'm also doubtful of Chuck being god. I just doubt that angels, or even the archangel charged to protect him would fail to recognize him. There should also have been some kind of reaction from Dean's necklace.



You don't think he would be capable of concealing himself from his own creations?  Or disable the necklace/hide its glowing from the boys?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 10, 2011)

I remember reading that (POSSIBLE SPOILER)


*Spoiler*: __ 



We'd be seeing Chuck and Ellen in heaven this season and we'd get some answers to the "God" question?




Was there a preview for the finale that confirmed this?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> You don't think he would be capable of concealing himself from his own creations? Or disable the necklace/hide its glowing from the boys?


In supernatural-verse? No, not really. God here gets reaped by Death who loses power if you take his ring away. All the supernatural beings seem locked into any lore that gets attached to them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Death still had power without his ring, actually.

I'm pretty sure big G could disable that necklace if he wanted to, though you do have a valid point about Supernatural. Especially with magic.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> In supernatural-verse? No, not really. God here gets reaped by Death who loses power if you take his ring away. All the supernatural beings seem locked into any lore that gets attached to them.



Loses his power if you take his ring away?  When was that ever said?  He still seemed plenty powerful without it and still did his job without any problem.

And you can't compare Death to the Angels.  Their power is NOTHING compared to his.  Not only that but God MADE the angels, he would know absolutely everything about them and how they work.  We saw Eve nullify Castiel's powers with that knowledge and you're saying God can't merely mask his presence from them?

As for Death reaping God, don't forget God keeps him in a rainy day craft bin when he doesn't want him out and about.



Rob said:


> Is there lore about the horsemen and their rings? I'm sure everything known about the rings, was either figured out by the characters or explained to them by Death.



Everything they know about the rings they were told from Gabriel and Death...well they did technically figure out the rings were tied to their power when War showed Sam him using his ring to use his powers.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> Death still had power without his ring, actually.





> Loses his power if you take his ring away? When was that ever said? He still seemed plenty powerful without it and still did his job without any problem.


It was my understanding that while Death did not lose his power, his abilities were somewhat curbed without the ring. Just having the ring gave humans Death's abilities, which would suggest that it is certainly some component of his powers (possibly like a Sauron/One Ring scenario)



> And you can't compare Death to the Angels. Their power is NOTHING compared to his. Not only that but God MADE the angels, he would know absolutely everything about them and how they work. We saw Eve nullify Castiel's powers with that knowledge and you're saying God can't merely mask his presence from them?
> 
> As for Death reaping God, don't forget God keeps him in a rainy day craft bin when he doesn't want him out and about.


Who made who doesn't seem to matter a great deal versus whatever lore the supernatural beings adhere to. With all Death's ability, Lucifer had him by the nuts for a majority of season 5. Sure, god had concealed himself for what seemed like an eternity from everybody, I just doubt it would have been as effective in some proximity he was to angels, or that a significant lore attached to him with the necklace could be undone since Supernatural in general has established those limitations on all the beings in their universe.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> It was my understanding that while Death did not lose his power, his abilities were somewhat curbed without the ring. Just having the ring gave humans Death's abilities, which would suggest that it is certainly some component of his powers (possibly like a Sauron/One Ring scenario)



The ring only gave Dean his abilities when he offered them to Dean.  You'll notice he was still bound by the arbitrary rules Death decided to put on him.

When was it ever said that Death lost his powers after his ring was taken?  He isn't like the other horsemen, his power is in an entirely different league.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Who made who doesn't seem to matter a great deal versus whatever lore the supernatural beings adhere to.



Of course it matters.  Lucifer made demons and look at how much his power dwarfs theirs.

A few scratches on a humans body can make them invisible to angels.  You really think their creator, a being of nigh limitless power would be incapable of hiding himself from them?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> With all Death's ability, Lucifer had him by the nuts for a majority of season 5.



Yes due to a spell that Lucifer was aware of.  That doesn't mean that Death's power doesn't dwarf Lucifers.  Its just that Lucifer had a bit of KNOWLEDGE.

Now imagine a being who would know as much about angels as God would.  Do you really think he would be completely and utterly incapable of hiding himself from them with that kind of knowledge and with his power?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Sure, god had concealed himself for what seemed like an eternity from everybody, I just doubt it would have been as effective in some proximity he was to angels, or that a significant lore attached to him with the necklace could be undone since Supernatural in general has established those limitations on all the beings in their universe.



Again why?  What special power do you think angels have that their creator wouldn't know about or be unable to counter?

Eve disabled all of Castiels powers just by knowing how.  God had the events of the series all planned out, so he knew he would be posing and hiding as Chuck.  You don't think he would have kept that in mind when creating the angels and put something in there to allow him to do that?

Add to that angels like Joshua were able to talk to him directly without having any idea where he was.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> The ring only gave Dean his abilities when he offered them to Dean. You'll notice he was still bound by the arbitrary rules Death decided to put on him.
> 
> When was it ever said that Death lost his powers after his ring was taken? He isn't like the other horsemen, his power is in an entirely different league.


I think it was in the buildup to Death's reveal, the cafe scene or in that town where Lucifer was busy summoning Death. I don't have the eps so I can't check.



> Of course it matters. Lucifer made demons and look at how much his power dwarfs theirs.
> 
> A few scratches on a humans body can make them invisible to angels. You really think their creator, a being of nigh limitless power would be incapable of hiding himself from them?


I said it doesn't matter with regard to the laws they adhere to. Hiding right in front of archangels may be possible, but I'm not convinced on the necklace. That was a core piece of lore attached to Supernatural-verse god.



> Yes due to a spell that Lucifer was aware of. That doesn't mean that Death's power doesn't dwarf Lucifers. Its just that Lucifer had a bit of KNOWLEDGE.
> 
> Now imagine a being who would know as much about angels as God would. Do you really think he would be completely and utterly incapable of hiding himself from them with that kind of knowledge and with his power?


Well this is partially my point. Knowledge on the limitations of the supernatural beings exist because they are bound by universal parameters that for whatever reason, they adhere to absolutely. The archangels while not being the most powerful, also possess a vast knowledge of things about the universe. I doubt god told Lucifer anything about death for instance. The knowledge and ability these beings come by is fluid.



> Again why? What special power do you think angels have that their creator wouldn't know about or be unable to counter?
> 
> Eve disabled all of Castiels powers just by knowing how. God had the events of the series all planned out, so he knew he would be posing and hiding as Chuck. You don't think he would have kept that in mind when creating the angels and put something in there to allow him to do that?
> 
> Add to that angels like Joshua were able to talk to him directly without having any idea where he was


See above.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I think it was in the buildup to Death's reveal, the cafe scene or in that town where Lucifer was busy summoning Death. I don't have the eps so I can't check.



No, it wasn't.  I have all the episodes of season 5 on my iPod and I've seen both those episodes many many times.  It was _never_ said that the ring was the source of his power or even that important to his powers.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I said it doesn't matter with regard to the laws they adhere to.



Says who?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Hiding right in front of archangels may be possible, but I'm not convinced on the necklace. That was a core piece of lore attached to Supernatural-verse god.



Ah yes and every piece of lore they've ever looked up works exactly the way it does when they look it up.  Just like how Dean is actually a physical sword for Michael to use.

Think about what we've seen even from angels like Zachariah (not even an archangel) they can manipulate reality at will and make you see/hear/feel anything that they want.  Why wouldn't God be able to do the exact same thing to hide the necklace glowing?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Well this is partially my point. Knowledge on the limitations of the supernatural beings exist because they are bound by universal parameters that for whatever reason, they adhere to absolutely. The archangels while not being the most powerful, also possess a vast knowledge of things about the universe. *I doubt god told Lucifer anything about death for instance. *The knowledge and ability these beings come by is fluid.
> 
> See above.



You base that on what exactly?  Lucifer said Gabriel learned everything he knew from him.  Lucifer would have had to learn that from someone else (possibly Michael who then would have had to learn it from God).

I find it funny you acknowledge Lucifer can bind a VASTLY _more_ powerful being with knowledge but can't believe that a VASTLY _more_ powerful being could hide himself from angels with knowledge.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> No, it wasn't. I have all the episodes of season 5 on my iPod and I've seen both those episodes many many times. It was never said that the ring was the source of his power or even that important to his powers.


I try and look for it when I have time.



> Says who?


I just did? Who made who doesn't matter with regard to the laws they adhere to. I can't recall any supernatural beings who have defied this concept.



> Ah yes and every piece of lore they've ever looked up works exactly the way it does when they look it up. Just like how Dean is actually a physical sword for Michael to use.
> 
> Think about what we've seen even from angels like Zachariah (not even an archangel) they can manipulate reality at will and make you see/hear/feel anything that they want. Why wouldn't God be able to do the exact same thing to hide the necklace glowing?


Because we haven't seen him do it, the show hasn't alluded to him doing it and no evidence has presented in the show that he could do it? There is fundamentally no canon evidence that Chuck was god.



> You base that on what exactly? Lucifer said Gabriel learned everything he knew from him. Lucifer would have had to learn that from someone else (possibly Michael who then would have had to learn it from God).


I base it on same principal that causes you to assume that he had to learn it from someone as opposed to discovering it himself I suppose.



> I find it funny you acknowledge Lucifer can bind a VASTLY more powerful being with knowledge but can't believe that a VASTLY more powerful being could hide himself from angels with knowledge.


We have seen Lucifer bind a vastly more powerful being with knowledge. We have not had a confirmed sighting of god, never mind him concealing himself right in front of an arch angel using anything we may construe as knowledge. I'm sorry if you find that process of reasoning funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

If the ring held Death's power he wouldn't have been able to do anything after he gave it to Dean. But he was still doing all kinds of stuff.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> If the ring held Death's power he wouldn't have been able to do anything after he gave it to Dean. But he was still doing all kinds of stuff.


I never said it held all his power. Like I said, it was my understanding that not having the ring did curb him in some way, shape or form. I'll have to trawl eps to find it now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I try and look for it when I have time.



I've watched season 5 many times, I can assure you it was never said he was powerless without his ring nor that losing it hindered him at all.

Think about it this way.  Death gave him the ring willingly and it a later episode told Dean he knew _exactly_ where it was.  If it was so vital to his power why didn't he go get it?  Why just leave it there?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I just did? Who made who doesn't matter with regard to the laws they adhere to. I can't recall any supernatural beings who have defied this concept.



God made the entire universe, that means he set all the rules all beings lower than himself put into place.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Because we haven't seen him do it, the show hasn't alluded to him doing it and no evidence has presented in the show that he could do it? There is fundamentally no canon evidence that Chuck was god.



Ah we haven't seen him do it.  We haven't seen Michael manipulate reality the way the other archangels have been shown to so clearly he doesn't have that power.

You don't have to expressly SEE something in order to reason that it exists.  God's power is far beyond that of ANY of the angels we've seen.  We've seen _them_ alter reality at will with little effort, what possible reason could you have for believing him to be incapable of doing the same?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I base it on same principal that causes you to assume that he had to learn it from someone as opposed to discovering it himself I suppose.



You base him learning it all himself on the fact that Gabriel had to learn everything from his older brother?  Explain that to me please, how do you take an example of the exact OPPOSITE of what you're talking about as proof that you're right?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> We have seen Lucifer bind a vastly more powerful being with knowledge. *We have not had a confirmed sighting of god*, never mind him concealing himself right in front of an arch angel using anything we may construe as knowledge. I'm sorry if you find that process of reasoning funny.



Kripke flat out stated God will appear in the finale.  In the finale we see Chuck writing the story of the apocalypse and in the end dressed in all white (a cliche when displaying God) and then displaying new powers we were never told he had.

How exactly do you explain that?  Who else in the finale could have been God?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> I've watched season 5 many times, I can assure you it was never said he was powerless without his ring nor that losing it hindered him at all.


Like I said, I'll look when I have time.



> God made the entire universe, that means he set all the rules all beings lower than himself put into place.


Did he? What about the parallel dimension where he doesn't exist? My point is that the show has determined limitations on all seemingly all powerful beings that seem to stem from sources beyond their control. That's why I said, no being showcased in Supernatural have gone beyond the lore established for them.



> You don't have to expressly SEE something in order to reason that it exists. God's power is far beyond that of ANY of the angels we've seen. We've seen them alter reality at will with little effort, what possible reason could you have for believing him to be incapable of doing the same?


Actually, we kind of do need to see it, since Supernatural verse proves time and again for seemingly infinite powers to be curbed by the most innocuous of things. Angels can warp reality and transcend time but cannot apply any of this power versus a circle of burning oil (which a scrub demon can snuff with a snap of his fingers). They can't even manifest any of this ability on earth without a vessel. A parallel world fairy has frighteningly powerful abilities which are all thwarted by spilling salt on the ground.

As I said, Supernatural verse has already determined by itself that it really doesn't matter what power you have manifested or can manifest by inference, your lore is your lore, and your powers stop there, it doesn't matter who you are, even death, and thus even god.



> You base him learning it all himself on the fact that Gabriel had to learn everything from his older brother? Explain that to me please, how do you take an example of the exact OPPOSITE of what you're talking about as proof that you're right?


My point was that it is conjecture, not a logical argument, I thought that was clear. The fact that Gabriel learned what he knows from Lucifer is not proof that Lucifer had to be taught by anyone. My original statement was not one of fact either, just my interpretation of Lucifer's characterization. His rebellious nature and arrogance led to many things including him looking into things that were not any of his business. (creating demons for instance) What he now knows and what he is capable of as a result may have changed. It is possible other archangels may also have been inquisitive, albeit always obedient. Like I said, that was just my personal interpretation. 



> Kripke flat out stated God will appear in the finale. In the finale we see Chuck writing the story of the apocalypse and in the end dressed in all white (a cliche when displaying God) and then displaying new powers we were never told he had.
> 
> How exactly do you explain that? Who else in the finale could have been God?


I don't know, someone should ask Kripke. That event in the ep is far too ambiguous to be conclusive, certainly not to the point that one should get belligerent or condescending in pushing it. If Kripke comes out and says Chuck was god, so be it. Otherwise it's neither here nor there.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

To close out the subject on Death's ring think about it this way.

He stated in a recent episode that he KNEW exactly where Dean had hidden it.  If it was so important to his power why did he just leave it lying around rather than coming to get it?



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Did he? What about the parallel dimension where he doesn't exist? My point is that the show has determined limitations on all seemingly all powerful beings that seem to stem from sources beyond their control. *That's why I said, no being showcased in Supernatural have gone beyond the lore established for them.*



Think back to the Colt.  "The Colt can kill anything".  Sound familiar?  That makes it a foot note and limitation on every being in existence.  Then later on we find out that there are a limited number of beings it can't kill.

Just because something is _mentioned_ doesn't mean it holds true.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Actually, we kind of do need to see it, since *Supernatural verse proves time and again for seemingly infinite powers to be curbed by the most innocuous of things*. Angels can warp reality and transcend time but cannot apply any of this power versus a circle of burning oil (which a scrub demon can snuff with a snap of his fingers). They can't even manifest any of this ability on earth without a vessel. A parallel world fairy has frighteningly powerful abilities which are all thwarted by spilling salt on the ground.
> 
> As I said, Supernatural verse has already determined by itself that it really doesn't matter what power you have manifested or can manifest by inference, your lore is your lore, and your powers stop there, it doesn't matter who you are, even death, and thus even god.



So we have to see if Michael and Lucifer can make the wind blow because we never saw it?  We have to see if they can do every little thing to know they can do it?

You do realize you _can_ take little bits of evidence and use them to make minor implications based on what we've seen right?  We've seen angels manipulate reality and alter the memories of humans (even to the point of COMPLETELY wiping Sam and Dean's memories and making them believe they were normal people).

We saw angels do these things and God's power is in a whole different league than theirs.

I see no logical argument you can make that would explain why God couldn't just make the amulet not glow or at the very least manipulate the boys minds so they can't see/don't remember it glowing.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> My point was that it is conjecture, not a logical argument, I thought that was clear. The fact that Gabriel learned what he knows from Lucifer is not proof that Lucifer had to be taught by anyone. My original statement was not one of fact either, just my interpretation of Lucifer's characterization. His rebellious nature and arrogance led to many things including him looking into things that were not any of his business. (creating demons for instance) What he now knows and what he is capable of as a result may have changed. It is possible other archangels may also have been inquisitive, albeit always obedient. Like I said, that was just my personal interpretation.



I don't even remember what point we're arguing here.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> I don't know, someone should ask Kripke. That event in the ep is far too ambiguous to be conclusive, certainly not to the point that one should get belligerent or condescending in pushing it. If Kripke comes out and says Chuck was god, so be it. Otherwise it's neither here nor there.



Unless you can point to another being in the episode that matches his statement then that IS proof that Chuck is God.  Does he have to be wearing a name tag "hi my name is God"?  Do you need things that bluntly pointed out?

I repeat my question.  If Chuck isn't God then who else in the episode could have fit that description?  Can you point to even ONE person who could?

And if he isn't God then how to _you_ explain that scene?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 10, 2011)

> To close out the subject on Death's ring think about it this way.
> 
> He stated in a recent episode that he KNEW exactly where Dean had hidden it. If it was so important to his power why did he just leave it lying around rather than coming to get it?


Like I said, I'll look into it.



> Think back to the Colt. "The Colt can kill anything". Sound familiar? That makes it a foot note and limitation on every being in existence. Then later on we find out that there are a limited number of beings it can't kill.
> 
> Just because something is mentioned doesn't mean it holds true.


The colt is an item, not a supernatural being. It hails from time in the canon where I doubt the heaven lore had even been properly developed yet. Perhaps if you had an example of a supernatural creature violating its established lore for reasons not outlined on screen?



> So we have to see if Michael and Lucifer can make the wind blow because we never saw it? We have to see if they can do every little thing to know they can do it?


It's not really the same thing. If blowing wind was tied to something supernatural then we would have to see them do it since it has then become something that the show writers have redefined. Earlier in season 5 one may have been tempted to infer things based on biblical text, but since Castiel basically discredits it, it no longer becomes usable as a source to infer things since we no longer no which parts the show creators intend to redefine. 

In this case, a necklace artifact has been linked to god in being able to detect him regardless of anything he does. Given the complex relationships established in the past between creatures and artifacts that pertain to them, we can no longer assume that god's full arsenal of abilities are applicable to the necklace or anyone carrying the necklace. Similarly, that Castiel would know of such a necklace and the ability it posses, suggests knowledge of the characteristics of god which are not necessarily equal among all levels of angels given their varying ages and insights into the universe. Some may know more, some may know less.



> You do realize you can take little bits of evidence and use them to make minor implications based on what we've seen right? We've seen angels manipulate reality and alter the memories of humans (even to the point of COMPLETELY wiping Sam and Dean's memories and making them believe they were normal people).
> 
> We saw angels do these things and God's power is in a whole different league than theirs.
> 
> I see no logical argument you can make that would explain why God couldn't just make the amulet not glow or at the very least manipulate the boys minds so they can't see/don't remember it glowing.


We can certainly infer things here and there, but we must be careful about declaring things as causal where aspects of the mechanics of the show give reason for consideration.



> Unless you can point to another being in the episode that matches his statement then that IS proof that Chuck is God. Does he have to be wearing a name tag "hi my name is God"? Do you need things that bluntly pointed out?
> 
> I repeat my question. If Chuck isn't God then who else in the episode could have fit that description? Can you point to even ONE person who could?
> 
> And if he isn't God then how to you explain that scene?


Given how covert god has been for the entirety of the story, it could be anyone. Chuck's position as a prophet guarantees that supernatural things will happen around him. In terms of the final scene, his mandate to writing the Winchester gospel could simply have concluded with the averting of the apocalypse. Having fulfilled his purpose, his presence on Earth was no longer necessary. It's so open ended you could plug in almost anything relating to his canon-defined identity with equal probability.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

i do hope chuck appears i think he will be jesus because shouldn't the angel recognize him as god especially michael


----------



## Starstalker (May 11, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I must agree with the possibility that Chuck might actually be God.
Remember that whatever Chuck wrote, it happened.
When Castiel died, he was brought back to life, claiming that God has brought him back new and improved. Chuck could have easily written that part and brought Castiel back.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2011)

Chuck and the whole God thing again? 

Well yeah it's possible ...

Let's speak of Gabriel! He needs to come back! :WOW


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> Now that I think about it, I must agree with the possibility that Chuck might actually be God.
> Remember that whatever Chuck wrote, it happened.
> When Castiel died, he was brought back to life, claiming that God has brought him back new and improved. Chuck could have easily written that part and brought Castiel back.



And notice how they conspicuously have not mentioned or met Chuck once this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Bart said:


> Chuck and the whole God thing again?
> 
> Well yeah it's possible ...
> 
> Let's speak of Gabriel! He needs to come back! :WOW



He'll never be back.


----------



## Starstalker (May 11, 2011)

Well, season finale preview just came out.
Looks like Cas is going to betray Crowely after all. He also seeks Balthazar's help.
And there are rumors that we will get two unexpected deaths so my money is on Cas and Bobby(killing the brothers AGAIN would just...fail)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Castiel dying is something I have pegged as a logical step. And by one of the brother's hands, I'd wager.

As for a second one, Bobby is generally expendable and the only one that would matter. I wouldn't be "surprised" if some other character died.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Well I always thought Castiel was resurrected by God as an Archangel. 

I guess this latest episode proved me wrong and that Cas is actually gathering power to defeat Raphael.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Like I said, I'll look into it.



Ok, let me know when you do.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> The colt is an item, not a supernatural being. It hails from time in the canon where I doubt the heaven lore had even been properly developed yet. Perhaps if you had an example of a supernatural creature violating its established lore for reasons not outlined on screen?



You mean like vampires not being killed by the sun or a stake to the heart?  Or being vulnerable to silver or the cross?

That's all lore surrounding vampires, none of which is true in the Supernatural universe.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> It's not really the same thing. If blowing wind was tied to something supernatural then we would have to see them do it since it has then become something that the show writers have redefined. Earlier in season 5 one may have been tempted to infer things based on biblical text, but since Castiel basically discredits it, it no longer becomes usable as a source to infer things since we no longer no which parts the show creators intend to redefine.



Its the exact same principle.  We can infer with reasonable certainty that some beings have certain powers based on what we've seen from other beings.  Given what we've seen from Gabriel, Raphael, Zachariah and Lucifer we can infer a lot of abilities that Michael likely has since he is vastly more powerful than any of them.

The same thing can be said of God who is vastly more powerful than Michael.  We've seen lesser beings create illusions, manipulate reality at will and manipulate the entirety of a humans memories.  

In a recent episode Castiel managed to let Sam and Dean keep memories from a timeline that no longer exists and as I pointed out before Zachariah wiped their minds to the point that they believed they had entire different lives then restored it.

Given that kind of power from angels its reasonable to state that God would have the power to (assuming for some reason he couldn't disabled the amulet from glowing) make the boys either unable to see it or not remember it.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> In this case, a necklace artifact has been linked to god in being able to detect him regardless of anything he does. Given the complex relationships established in the past between creatures and artifacts that pertain to them, we can no longer assume that god's full arsenal of abilities are applicable to the necklace or anyone carrying the necklace. *Similarly, that Castiel would know of such a necklace and the ability it posses, suggests knowledge of the characteristics of god which are not necessarily equal among all levels of angels given their varying ages and insights into the universe*. Some may know more, some may know less.



Castiel may have heard it works but you'll notice he was never able to find God and even archangels like Gabriel seemed completely convinced he would never find God.

Remember the message Joshua passed on from God?  "Magic amulet or no, you won't be able to find him".  That very clearly implies God saying "that amulet can't reveal me if I don't want it to".



blacklusterseph004 said:


> We can certainly infer things here and there, but we must be careful about declaring things as causal where aspects of the mechanics of the show give reason for consideration.



I don't think anything I've inferred is that far out from what we've seen in the show.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Given how covert god has been for the entirety of the story, it could be anyone. Chuck's position as a prophet guarantees that supernatural things will happen around him. In terms of the final scene, his mandate to writing the Winchester gospel could simply have concluded with the averting of the apocalypse.* Having fulfilled his purpose, his presence on Earth was no longer necessary.* It's so open ended you could plug in almost anything relating to his canon-defined identity with equal probability.



I've seen people say this and it still makes zero sense to me.  When a prophets job is done they fade away?  Why?  What possible purpose does that serve?

And even if we were to assume Chuck wasn't God that still raises the question of who in that episode _could_ be God since Kripke said he would be appearing in that episode.  I can't think of even one other viable candidate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Well I always thought Castiel was resurrected by God as an Archangel.
> 
> I guess this latest episode proved me wrong and that Cas is actually gathering power to defeat Raphael.



That was the impression I got at the end of the last season, but obviously he's nowhere near that powerful. He's not even the new sheriff in town.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Yeah whoever wrote this season is a moron! They basically just said that God only resurrected Cas as Dean and Sam's glorified bodyguard, and not a totally cool and badass nigh-omnipotent Archangel!

And now Crowley is trying to make out Cas to be the new Lucifer.......wait that actually sounds pretty interesting. 

Dark side becoming Cas?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Castifer. Someone must vanquish this evil.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Himself! His past self defeats his future self!

Time Loop Paradox!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That was the impression I got at the end of the last season, but obviously he's nowhere near that powerful. He's not even the new sheriff in town.



I think that's the way it was supposed to be until they were renewed for another season.  Then they had to bring his power back down in order to stop people from asking "Well why don't they just ask Castiel to smite the monsters?  He's an archangel".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

This ain't Fringe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I think that's the way it was supposed to be until they were renewed for another season.  Then they had to bring his power back down in order to stop people from asking "Well why don't they just ask Castiel to smite the monsters?  He's an archangel".



I'm pretty sure it is, too. That's part of the reason I didn't like the idea of the new season as it'd mess with all of the original canon. But I just tell myself it's all non-canon anyway. Fixes it right up.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This ain't Fringe.



Yeah Fringe is better. 

But it could be.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

But yeah Castifer make it happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

I think if anything Raphael is more akin to Lucifer. He's trying to take over heaven in place of god. Castiel is just trying to keep the apocalypse from happening, and the only way to ensure that is to take out Raphael.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pretty sure it is, too. That's part of the reason I didn't like the idea of the new season as it'd mess with all of the original canon. But I just tell myself it's all non-canon anyway. Fixes it right up.



As long as he eventually ends up as the viceroy of heaven I'll be happy.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think if anything Raphael is more akin to Lucifer. He's trying to take over heaven in place of god. Castiel is just trying to keep the apocalypse from happening, and the only way to ensure that is to take out Raphael.



Well he seems to be taking the easy route and making deals with the King of Hell thereby turning himself evil and becoming the new Raphael where he will rule heaven as it's new evil Overlord and turning all Angels into robots.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Well he seems to be taking the easy route and making deals with the King of Hell thereby turning himself evil and becoming the new Raphael where he will rule heaven as it's new evil Overlord and turning all Angels into robots.



There is a difference though.  Raphael is doing it because he wants paradise.  Once the apocalypse is over he can just sit back and enjoy heaven for all eternity.

Castiel is trying to take over heaven to prevent the slaughter of the humans.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

The World said:


> The road to Hell is paved with good intentions.



I've always preferred the version of Hell in wormwood where the road to hell is paved with mimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Whatever it's paved with it ends at a never-ending line to nowhere!


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

^

That was hilarious. 

Crowley is a magnificent bastard.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

I loved the new format to hell.  Crowley had a good point, some people are masochists but _no one_ likes to wait in line.


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel dying is something I have pegged as a logical step. And by one of the brother's hands, I'd wager.



 

But, yeah, probably. It's one of the few plot twists that they can still whip out. He'll die in Dean's arms after a passionate embrace.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm pretty sure it is, too. That's part of the reason I didn't like the idea of the new season as it'd mess with all of the original canon. But I just tell myself it's all non-canon anyway. Fixes it right up.


That's the delusion I've been operating under as well. 

This is all some depressing dream hatched by Dean. He'll wake up one day and still be trapped with living with Lisa. Whilst Sammy watches them from the bushes. 



Tsukiyomi said:


> And even if we were to assume Chuck wasn't God that still raises the question of who in that episode _could_ be God since Kripke said he would be appearing in that episode.  I can't think of even one other viable candidate.


...Becky? 
Although you'd think if she were God Sam and Dean would be constantly humping one another.

Well, more than they already do.

EDIT: I found Becky's fan fiction online 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sam shivered as he leaned against the splintered wooden wall of the barn. His shoulder ached from his fight with the demon spawn Mar-Delok and his clothes were soaked from the cold rain which fell outside. He let the knife fall into the dust and turned to his brother.
> 
> Dean was shaken up. His chest was heaving with exertion and his shredded shirt was barely clinging to his muscular frame. Sam could see he was hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I loved the new format to hell.  Crowley had a good point, some people are masochists but _no one_ likes to wait in line.


Unless they have a really good book. 

And books aren't allowed in Hell.


Jena said:


> But, yeah, probably. It's one of the few plot twists that they can still whip out. He'll die in Dean's arms after a passionate embrace.
> 
> 
> That's the delusion I've been operating under as well.
> ...


Sam hiding in the bushes watching Dean and his girlfriend in bed... Yeah, that's not creepy.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Since he had no soul I bet he was jerkin' it too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Probably. He probably had that half-confused, half-concentrated expression on his face, too.


----------



## Jena (May 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mmn, face._ 




I think we can all guess what happened in the bottom right picture.






CrazyMoronX said:


> Sam hiding in the bushes watching Dean and his girlfriend in bed... Yeah, that's not creepy.


Nope.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

That fucking pervert.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2011)

Soulless pervs gotta soulless perv.

I bet when all his memories come flooding back that's the first thing he is going to remember. 

"Oh shit! I jerked off to Dean and his semi-attractive girlfriend!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

That's more detrimental than 10,000 lifetimes in Hell: finding out you wanked to your own brother.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2011)

Another break?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> Another break?



Not really a break. No Supernatural episode because of Smallville two-hour finale. Next week, the episode that would've aired yesterday will be on in a two-hour finale with the season finale.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 14, 2011)

Yes!! Now that Suckville is off tv the only thing worth watching is Supernatural, Fringe and House (Final Season Fall 2011)


----------



## Damaris (May 14, 2011)

jesus christ house is still airing? someone put it down already.


----------



## Jimin (May 14, 2011)

House has been OK lately. There's no guarantee it'll stay on Fox though. I do wish we at least get a good conclusion if it ends.

Edit: Actually, scratch that. It got renewed.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 14, 2011)

Yep, House got renewed and Hugh hinted that the 8th season could be his last.


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

I stopped watching House the season where he went to and got back from rehab. By then, it had been overdone (_edit_: the show's formula, I mean).

I still like the earlier seasons, though. The new team is alright but Cameron, Foreman, and Chase were the best.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC-AcabRNVo[/YOUTUBE]

heeaaat of the moment!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I was looking for Supernatural, foolishly.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC-AcabRNVo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> heeaaat of the moment!!



 Is it bad that this still makes me laugh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

That reminds me, someone is supposed to die in the finale, right?


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

Allegedly.

I _really_ don't want him to, but Cas seems like the obvious choice.

At least until they find some way to deus ex machina him back into the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Maybe Sam will die again. He seems to die every other season.


----------



## Sunako (May 16, 2011)

let it be Lisa plz.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

Lisa's death would be as meaningless as Castiel revealing that he's an angel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 16, 2011)

I don't think killing Sam, Dean or Cas would have that much of an effect.  We've seen them each "die" too many times for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

If any of them actually stayed dead it might. But I really can't see that happening outside of Castiel or Bobby.


And I don't want either of those to die forever.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lisa's death would be as meaningless as Castiel revealing that he's an angel.



 Still might be amusing, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

I guess if you want to see Dean cry again.


I do wonder what would happen to the kid though.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If any of them actually stayed dead it might. But I really can't see that happening outside of Castiel or Bobby.
> 
> 
> And I don't want either of those to die forever.



Even then I'm doubtful it would have that much of an effect, people would never really believe they would stay dead forever.  Think back to when Samuel died, who among us would have thought he would be resurrected in a later episode?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

I never really thought twice about Samuel, actually. But now I figure he'll be back for sure so point successful.

I guess it doesn't really matter who dies. Even Castiel can come back. Everyone can come back. What if Death dies?


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2011)

next episode is gonna be about Lovecraft

Oh Lord
You could make a whole season on that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

You could make a show on that.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 17, 2011)

I bet they're killing off Bobby, just because. 

Next season would suck without him tho.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 17, 2011)

I think Bobby is probably going to die as he's really the only one who hasn't yet died out of the main cast.

Though It obviously won't be a permanent death as they need him for there fake Id's, prentending to be an Fbi agent + he's great comic relief.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Bobby has died before though. Cas brought him back. This was during the Lucifer fight.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lisa's death would be as meaningless as Castiel revealing that he's an angel.



She's female in Supernatural. She'll be dead sooner or later. Hopefully sooner, because she is boring as fuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

But she barely even exists. It'd be a pointless to kill her off.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if Death dies?



I think it's pretty obvious that Dean would take over for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Then they could have Dean become the new Cas: "I'm friggin Death, man! I don't have time to help. I have to survey the deaths of the entire world 24/7!" replacing his "I'm fighting a civil war!" spiel.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But she barely even exists. It'd be a pointless to kill her off.



Oh, they'll have some big spiel where they show all the clips of Dean and Lisa's delightful relationship, complete with some melancholy music.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Oh, they'll have some big spiel where they show all the clips of Dean and Lisa's delightful relationship, complete with some melancholy music.



jena, excuse me. this is off topic a little. please dont attack me but i need to know. who are those 2 guys in your sig?


----------



## Jena (May 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> jena, excuse me. this is off topic a little. please dont attack me but i need to know. who are those 2 guys in your sig?


I wouldn't attack you for that.

It's Dean and Cas 
Artist's website. Check it out if you're into Destiel. If you're not, that's fine too.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I wouldn't attack you for that.
> 
> It's Dean and Cas
> Artist's website. Check it out if you're into Destiel. If you're not, that's fine too.



you know, i had a feeling.  and im not really into it. dont really like seeing a romantic connection. although i kinda like it when they make references to it. it is funny and a tad romantic at times. lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Lisa montage seems like something they would do. But I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

dean and cas

when bro love goes too far


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

They need to just fuck and get it over with.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

funniest moment was when he blatantly  told sam that him and dean have a closer relationship..

poor sammy, forever alone.


----------



## Damaris (May 19, 2011)

to be fair i think gabriel preferred sam. and he was an archangel. but then he died.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

Lucifer preferred Sam, too, and look where that got him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 19, 2011)

well they are erotically co dependent according to Zachariah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

That man knew the truth.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 19, 2011)

lucifer liked him like any man would like a new business suit.


----------



## Jena (May 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> funniest moment was when he blatantly  told sam that him and dean have a closer relationship..
> 
> poor sammy, forever alone.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 19, 2011)

I want garbriel to come back and bring some internet memes to life, like forever alone guy and/or nyan cat, gabriel already kinda has a troll face


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

I want him to come back to life and turn the show into a sitcom again. That was cash.


----------



## Damaris (May 19, 2011)

i wonder if all the people who liked sam and got killed for it chill out together and swap stories about who had the worst death/brought down the most self-loathing upon his head.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 20, 2011)

OK, that's weird...


*Spoiler*: __ 



How does erasing their memories of him protect them? Just because they don't know about him now, doesn't stop people going after them because Dean still knows and cares about them... If shit goes down again, they won't know who to call for help now.  :rofl


----------



## Jena (May 20, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> OK, that's weird...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.


*Spoiler*: _Season finale_ 



Is it just me, or does this seem like a video game?
"You have to defeat the evil versions of yourself and restore your soul!" 

And why _did_ Cas mind-rape Sam? I hope they explain that....

Edit: When he got the last piece of his soul, it looked like Sam was air-humping.

Edit: Edit: FUUUUUUUUUU-
I didn't want Cas to be evil.


----------



## hehey (May 20, 2011)

Raphael!!!, thats it, hes dead, Castiel is dead, hes either dead or hes going to be locked in hell and tortured forever or something... either way, hes fucked.

EDIT:, never mind, he let him get away, dumbass.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 20, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- CAS


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 20, 2011)

Castiel as arc villain next season .


----------



## hehey (May 20, 2011)

that cliffhanger wasn't so bad.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 20, 2011)

season finale. it was kinda wow. i sssooo wanted cas not to be a part of it! damn! but alas... its kinda funny and terrible that cas will be next seasons villain. its also ironic when we thought that eve would be the final villain, but only got wtf shocked to see it is cas! thats it, chuck is sssoo gonna kill him. i know it. i dont want him to die.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 20, 2011)

I predict that next season Death and other uber is going to strip Castiel's new power and make him a full-flegded human being looking for redemption. He's going to be traveling around with Sam & Dean as he slowly regains their trust while dealing with monsters that escape from Purgatory.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 20, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I predict that next season Death and other uber is going to strip Castiel's new power and make him a full-flegded human being looking for redemption. He's going to be traveling around with Sam & Dean as he slowly regains their trust while dealing with monsters that escape from Purgatory.



how did you predict that?! plus cas is powerful than death.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 20, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> how did you predict that?! plus cas is powerful than death.



Death stated before that he's powerful as God.


----------



## tsunadefan (May 20, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Death stated before that he's powerful as God.



but castiel is the new god.


----------



## Hollow Prince (May 20, 2011)

Wow, so didn't see that comming Cass becoming the new God, plus they're stuck in a room with. I so don't see any of them bowing down to him, Im guessing Crowley will make an appearance again to help out with the situation.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2011)

Honestly next season I'm pretty much expecting Death to show up right away and one shot Castiel from behind.

Since he seem's to care about balance and an angel becoming "God" fucks things up for him not to mention all the souls he took.

That and I just can't see Castiel as an arc villain at all.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 21, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> but castiel is the *new god*.



So that means he's like...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How does erasing their memories of him protect them? Just because they don't know about him now, doesn't stop people going after them because Dean still knows and cares about them... If shit goes down again, they won't know who to call for help now.  :rofl




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Castiel literally changed reality so that Dean was never in their lives. We've already seen angels change reality with the Titanic this season.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2011)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I predict that next season Death and other uber is going to strip Castiel's new power and make him a full-flegded human being looking for redemption. He's going to be traveling around with Sam & Dean as he slowly regains their trust while dealing with monsters that escape from Purgatory.



Spoilers on what to expect next season.


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 





> *SUPERNATURAL*
> In season seven, the Winchesters will find themselves in an increasingly sinister, changing landscape, up against a new foe unlike anything they?ve ever fought. They?ll find their old tricks, weapons and hiding places all rendered useless. All they?ll have is each other. And the certainty that, like the last of the cowboy outlaws, whatever they face, they?re not going down without a fight.






My thoughts on this ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



This new God thing may be the entire season. If so, I see the boys picking up the search for God again. Maybe Sam did pick up the amulet off screen. Hell, maybe anti-Christ kid pops back into the picture. Season may open up with God saving their asses again or with Crowley doing it.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2011)

BOW BEFORE ME


----------



## Damaris (May 21, 2011)

i expect this to be castiel's new vessel next season:


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

Damaris said:


> i expect this to be castiel's new vessel next season:






*Spoiler*: _Butthurt whiny fan time_ 




I think this plot twist with Castiel is interesting, to say the least, but I'm not entirely happy with it.
And not just because I'm a fangirl and I want Cas to be good. It just doesn't really make sense to me.
When we first met Cas, if you'll remember, he _was_ a villain. Maybe not a clear-cut villain, but one nonetheless. Over time, he started to have doubts. He also grew to care about the Winchesters and look at them as his family. This process was gradual, but it led him to rebel and join their side.
It just feels OOC for him to forget everything that he went through with the Winchesters and be butthurt because Dean and Same disagreed with what he was doing. I don't know, maybe part of it is because it feels like this plot was introduced at the last second. I probably would be behind it more if it had been integrated into the story more, or hinted at earlier. This all happened in the last 4 episodes of a 22 episode long series. One second Cas is good and then, bam-no wait, he's not. Although, granted, Cas didn't have much overall screen time, which could be why this felt rushed.
But, then again, maybe it makes perfect sense and I'm just psycho analyzing. I guess greed does corrupt completely. Or was that power? 

Also...are we doing monster a week or are we doing angels vs. demons? I'll admit, I wasn't behind the monster a week thing, but you need to stick to your guns. You can't have that _and_ introduce some cosmic war. I'm sorry. Monster a week or overreaching pseudo-biblical conflict. Pick one. And the more you veer into angel territory at the last second, the more you're making it harder for me to pretend like this season isn't canon. 

OK OK, and seriously now, _why_ did Cas break down the wall in Sam's head? Did I miss some crucial dialogue explaining this? Is there no explanation? Wha..?





This is kind of random, but was I the only one who thought it looked really cool when Raphael caught the sword Dean was lobbing at him/her? S/he was all like, "Yeah. I'm so badass I don't even need to turn around and look when you throw pointy objects at me. I can just catch them with my bare hands like a boss. What chu gonna do about it?"


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Butthurt whiny fan time_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember, Cas absorbed _millions_ of souls, I'm sure that would have some influence on the way he thinks, I mean there are millions of souls inside the vessel compared to just one Cas. And the reason Cas broke the wall down was the same reason Crowley kidnapped Lisa and Ben, to get them out of the way so he could complete his plan, without outright killing them. But when you think about it, after absorbing all the souls from purgatory Cas' personality changed a lot, the souls from Purgatory are the souls of monsters, right? So maybe it's their influence making him a jerk, I mean he may be an Angel and much stronger than any one of them, but considering it's millions of them vs just one of him.... then again, Bobby's friend was from Purgatory, but she wasn't evil... but I'm sure enough of them are, or it could just be power corrupts, and he has an ego now.

I also enjoy monster of the week stuff, because that is what Supernatural originally was until the Angels stuff was introduced. I enjoy both, and I have never lost interest in Supernatural, ever.


----------



## Moon (May 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Least favorite ending to my least favorite season. The whole double episode thing might of had more impact if it were actually a 2 parter instead of 2 fairly unrelated episodes. I never saw Lisa and Ben as anything but baggage so it was certainly not a sad ending to the first episode in my eyes. They just were never interesting characters to me. 

The whole Cas destroying Sam's wall thing was idiotic to me personally. Why not just wipe their memories? Why wreck the only good progress that the brothers made this season when you aren't even sure if you'll survive long enough to fix it? Sam being able to _drive_ how far he did makes me sad, they overhyped Sam's memories like nothing. Cas becoming God in the finale was interesting though, had expected him to die in the finale since forever and that we'd be seeing a God tier Raphael in season 7. Kinda the only way to up the ante from Lucifer is to go after God so I figured it was in the pipeline for season 7 since it was announced. Interested with how they are going to do a full season with God breathing down the brother's necks. This won't be like with Lucy where he's not at full strength either. 

Least favorite for sure but certainly still looking forward to season 7. Even if I'm still of the mind that season 5 was the real ending.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 21, 2011)

Meh season, meh finale. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Death shows up next season and shows him who's Boss.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Death vs Jesse Turner vs God Cas vs Eve vs Lucifer vs Balthazar/Heavens Weapons


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2011)

poor cast, become a tragic hero like that.

it hurts to see him kill his friend, being drunk with power.


i hope they don't kill him off


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Trickster's coming back to challenge him and I don't think Eve is dead.


----------



## Orxon (May 21, 2011)

No-one ever agrees with me on this because of all the love for Castiel but the introduction of angels/heaven/God was always a terrible idea for this show in my opinion. I know you can't really have demons/hell without angels/heaven but it really feels like the writers are just going through the motions now. It should have ended with Season 5.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

gah, Castiel just got the heath ledger Joker treatment


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Orxon said:


> No-one ever agrees with me on this because of all the love for Castiel but the introduction of angels/heaven/God was always a terrible idea for this show in my opinion. I know you can't really have demons/hell without angels/heaven but it really feels like the writers are just going through the motions now. It should have ended with Season 5.



Should have ended really ended at season 2 when the Winchesters had a main villain who they still had a chance against!

Now it's just ridiculous how the fuck are they meant to kill kill archangels and things like Eve without a ton of plot armor?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2011)

Did anyone notice the little Bourne Identity homage? With Sam (suffering from amnesia) apparently being woken up from sleeping on a bench by two cops shining a flashlight in his face, whom he then proceeded to just take down.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Rob said:


> Did anyone notice the little Bourne Identity homage? With Sam apparently being woken up from sleeping on a bench bench by two cops shining a flashlight in his face, whom he then proceeded to just take down.



Lol, they always make little homages. Did anyone other than me expect the Third Sam to be Demon Sam when he gives in to his Darkside?


----------



## Kira-chan (May 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> OK OK, and seriously now, _why_ did Cas break down the wall in Sam's head? Did I miss some crucial dialogue explaining this? Is there no explanation? Wha..?


Basically just to make sure they'd be so busy with Sam they wouldn't have time to track him down and stop the ritual, he didn't know someone would just give them the location.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> This is kind of random, but was I the only one who thought it looked really cool when Raphael caught the sword Dean was lobbing at him/her? S/he was all like, "Yeah. I'm so badass I don't even need to turn around and look when you throw pointy objects at me. I can just catch them with my bare hands like a boss. What chu gonna do about it?"



From where she caught it. The thing would have just flown by her. Bad aim Dean


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 21, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Lol, they always make little homages. Did anyone other than me expect the Third Sam to be Demon Sam when he gives in to his Darkside?



Yeah I know, I'm just ignorant with regards to modern pop culture so I never notice them. 

Apparently I should also recognize just about every pseudo name they use but nope, I don't.


----------



## Sin (May 21, 2011)

I really do think if it had never been brought up that the show was originally planned to only be 5 seasons, you'd see a lot less "least favorite season" or "this season sucks" comments.

This season was awesome, haters


----------



## Moon (May 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> I really do think if it had never been brought up that the show was originally planned to only be 5 seasons, you'd see a lot less "least favorite season" or "this season sucks" comments.
> 
> This season was awesome, haters



I never actually knew that. Season 5 was just a real ending, if you cut out the last bit with Sam watching Dean of course. Season six's plotline was my main issue, it didn't seem to flow very well and was too thin. Had some good episodes but the plot line itself of season six was the weakest of the past 5, which makes sense since this was apparently season 1 of the second major story arc. In summary the whole Eve was a red herring your real enemy is Cas is a pretty good idea, the execution just seemed too rushed for my liking. 

Am I the only one who thought the very last scene of the finale was cheesy as hell? The "bow down and love me" message and the "dramatic" eye zooming was just too much. Still looking forward to season 7, would take nothing less than killing off the main characters completely for me to stop watching this after 6 seasons of time invested.


----------



## Shidoshi (May 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> I really do think if it had never been brought up that the show was originally planned to only be 5 seasons, you'd see a lot less "least favorite season" or "this season sucks" comments.
> 
> This season was awesome, haters


It only finally started going somewhere after 3/4ths of the episodes were aired.

The season was not bad, don't get me wrong, but even if no one ever knew Kripke planned only for a 5-season series, you could tell the start of the season was flawed; you can't go from monster-of-the-week with a purpose to the Apocalypse between Heaven and Hell, *back* to monster-of-the-week.  Eventually it would have to go back to the whole Angels vs Demons thing.  I'm just glad we finally have plot progression...y'know, from the last four episodes, anyway.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Sin said:


> I really do think if it had never been brought up that the show was originally planned to only be 5 seasons, you'd see a lot less "least favorite season" or "this season sucks" comments.
> 
> This season was awesome, haters



Can't say I liked this season but the finale was good. Season 1 & 2 were the best!!!!!!

PS - Did anyone other than me expect the Third Sam to be Demon Sam when he gives in to his Darkside?


----------



## Damaris (May 21, 2011)

this season started getting good when sera finally got pushed out. thank god.


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I guess that makes sense. An influx of power in that magnitude is sure to change anyone.



Kira-chan said:


> Basically just to make sure they'd be so busy with Sam they wouldn't have time to track him down and stop the ritual, he didn't know someone would just give them the location.



I guess I'm a little confused on motive, here. It seemed like up to the point, Cas was still trying to protect the Winchesters. Maybe he just got desperate?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 21, 2011)

Cas vs Lucifer and Michael

it's gonna happen!!!!


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Hollow Prince (May 21, 2011)

Eh... I think Jensen Is more attractive than Jared now, maybe he was more "cuter?" in seasons 1 and 2, but now its just too much he just kept growing!... No Homo!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 21, 2011)

Wow man you should have told us it was something *gay* first.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 21, 2011)

I expect god to actually turn up and be like lulz u noob im the original *one shots*


----------



## Damaris (May 21, 2011)

chuck-god would be worth the asspull that kinda was if it means he shows up half-drunk and unshaved in 7x01 to bitchslap cas.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 21, 2011)

I don't think cas is god level even though he pwned raphael, I just think he is above arch angels but below god

of course I will be proven wrong in 7x01 when chuck is like 'hey cas you took over my job as god'


----------



## Havoc (May 21, 2011)

Well mikey and lucy seem to be much stronger than other archangels as well, so that isn't saying much.

But yea, I best he's the 3rd most powerful being in existence.


----------



## Damaris (May 21, 2011)

cas vs death battle would actually be pretty cool as long as death played along and didn't instant one shot him


----------



## The World (May 21, 2011)

I actually liked the season finale. Interesting cliffhanger.

I do agree the last episode with Lisa and Ben should have been like episode 20 and the last 2 episodes be dedicated solely to season finale. It felt kinda out of place.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 21, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Cas vs Lucifer and Michael
> 
> it's gonna happen!!!!



I would welcome that. 

I don't see their "how to defeat book" tactic working since there shouldn't be any in this case. This new Cas is a first of it's kind. As powerful as Michael and Lucifer are. I see it being the old God who ultimately deals the fatal blow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2011)

The World said:


> I actually liked the season finale. Interesting cliffhanger.
> 
> I do agree the last episode with Lisa and Ben should have been like episode 20 and the last 2 episodes be dedicated solely to season finale. It felt kinda out of place.



if smallville was still around the finale would be next week.

I rather they did this than say..put vampire diaries in one of the hour slots.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

I smacked that. Too much


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Wow man you should have told us it was something *gay* first.


Oh, it's not gay. As long as you're a female or someone who appreciates a toned buttocks.



Banhammer said:


> I smacked that. Too much





When does season 7 start, roughly? I'm guessing fall of this year?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 22, 2011)

Ending was ridiculously cheezy.

Robot Sam was disapointing.

Bartender girl hit the spot.


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

God that was fucking epic, Castiel. Loved it so much, Supernatural is still my most loved american/Canadian show.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 22, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Ending was ridiculously cheezy.
> 
> Robot Sam was disapointing.
> 
> Bartender girl hit the spot.





Erica Cerra always hits the spot.


----------



## Prowler (May 22, 2011)

I just started watching this series yesterday (still in season 1 lol) 

but god damn! this series has some awesome tracks. ACDC, Black Sabbath, Rolling Stones, Iron Butterfly, Quiet Riot.. 

simply amazing


----------



## Sunako (May 22, 2011)

Erica looks like the werewolf chick ,Madison

/research


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Who the best Sam?

Darkside Sam - Gives in to his Azazel's blood
Soulless Sam - Sam with no soul
Demon Sam - Drinks demon blood
Tourtured Sam - Got raped hell by angels


----------



## Sunako (May 22, 2011)

Bitchface!Sammy's the best.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Who the best Sam?
> 
> Darkside Sam - Gives in to his Azazel's blood
> Soulless Sam - Sam with no soul
> ...



how about Lucifer Sam?


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Or normal Sam, good old human Sam.


----------



## Sunako (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Season 7 want.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Bitchface Sammy takes this!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 22, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Who the best Sam?
> 
> Darkside Sam - Gives in to his Azazel's blood
> Soulless Sam - Sam with no soul
> ...



I like soulless sam, didn't give a darn


----------



## Serp (May 22, 2011)

Isn't darkside sam and demon sam the same 

And one thing I didn't understand is, why out of all the angel vessels did Lucifer Vessels have to drink demon blood?

And I am still out of the loop, did the anime come out or not, I know the english version is out in July but the japanese raw?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Isn't darkside sam and demon sam the same
> 
> And one thing I didn't understand is, why out of all the angel vessels did Lucifer Vessels have to drink demon blood?
> 
> And I am still out of the loop, did the anime come out or not, I know the english version is out in July but the japanese raw?



Darkside Sam is when he gives in to the Azazel's blood just like all the other special children. he gets a few new tricks, is colder and more violent. this is him in the anime.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXKjPdIg3Mk[/YOUTUBE]

Demon Sam is when he drinks demon blood and just gets raw power and it makes him more angry.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 22, 2011)

Is the anime worth watching?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Personally not my cup of tea, but it looks alryte.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

anal warts sam anyone?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> anal warts sam anyone?



 Yes Please!


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

Don't forget teenage body switch Sam.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 22, 2011)

Some ppl think Lucifer could take God Cas with ease!

Lucifer vs Archangel
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Egjb0eNNUzU[/YOUTUBE]

God Cas 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WL1dzhyOmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gene (May 22, 2011)

Gotta agree with everybody saying that the ending was cheesy as hell. The execution of this season wasn't all that good either. The show seems to have burned out a bit.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2011)

The ending was quite poop indeed Genie, I was saddened. At least Mentalist did it right


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2011)

Rob said:


> Is the anime worth watching?



Eh....it was just kind of "meh" IMO.


----------



## Tash (May 22, 2011)

Orxon said:


> No-one ever agrees with me on this because of all the love for Castiel but the introduction of angels/heaven/God was always a terrible idea for this show in my opinion. I know you can't really have demons/hell without angels/heaven but it really feels like the writers are just going through the motions now. It should have ended with Season 5.



I've always agreed with this.

Yea, a few good characters came out of it, but I mark the introduction of the angels and heaven as the point the series started to go downhill.

Even with Kripke writing it, some dumb shit was going on. Now with this new writer or whatever the shows starting to fall apart imo.

They never know when to end these type of shows.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Well mikey and lucy seem to be much stronger than other archangels as well, so that isn't saying much.
> 
> But yea, I best he's the 3rd most powerful being in existence.



Luci blew up Cas who isn't an Archangel.

Cas explodeyeded Raphael who is an Archangel.

I'm sure the writers intended to show this, making Cas the second strongest next to God.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 23, 2011)

Just read this, sorry if its been post it already       Kramers Ergot 8!


----------



## Havoc (May 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Luci blew up Cas who isn't an Archangel.
> 
> Cas explodeyeded Raphael who is an Archangel.
> 
> I'm sure the writers intended to show this, making Cas the second strongest next to God.


What does that have to do with what I said?

Also:

God
Death
Cas

3rd most powerful...


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXKjPdIg3Mk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Demon Sam is when he drinks demon blood and just gets raw power and it makes him more angry.



I know this supposed to be serious...but out of context this made me laugh really hard.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 23, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Just read this, sorry if its been post it already       Kramers Ergot 8!



hmm seems like cas will either get one shotted and just leave for heaven altogether and not care about sam and dean anymore


----------



## spaZ (May 23, 2011)

Ok lets have cas be god fucking power trip. This shit sucks I thought that Sam or Dean would of just been like fuck this shit ill bring Cas back to his stupider self!! Fucking idiot Cas!


----------



## Damaris (May 23, 2011)

misha not being a series regular doesn't mean shit, honestly. look how little he was in this season. look at season 4 when he was a guest star. it was probably about them being able to re-negotiate for less money since he barely featured as a regular this season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

So Raphael died, eh? Big deal.

Castiel becoming the new Lucifer is kinda cool I guess. But if souls were that powerful shouldn't Crowley, as the king of Hell, be some ultimately powerful being? I mean think about all the people in Hell.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2011)

Well we are talking about souls from monsters and shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So Raphael died, eh? Big deal.
> 
> Castiel becoming the new Lucifer is kinda cool I guess. But if souls were that powerful shouldn't Crowley, as the king of Hell, be some ultimately powerful being? I mean think about all the people in Hell.



crowley powered by hitler and bin laden.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Well we are talking about souls from monsters and shit.


True, but remember when Crowley "floated Cas a loan" of 50,000 souls? He was able to banish Raphael from heaven temporarily with them. They are all the same.



~Gesy~ said:


> crowley powered by hitler and bin laden.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

I liked it though I'm not sure how I feel about Cas as an antagonist next season.

I'm guessing next season will be a quest by the boys to find the actual God so he can knock Cas back down a peg.  Cas may be far above Raphael now and _call_ himself God but I doubt he has that kind of power.  God is actually capable of creating souls and has dominion over every soul in heaven so I doubt merely absorbing a few million monster souls could truly put Cas on that level.

I was ecstatic to see Raphael finally die and I'm hoping Crowley stays around long enough for us to see Cas fuck him up.



Scott Pilgrim said:


> OK, that's weird...
> 
> How does erasing their memories of him protect them? Just because they don't know about him now, doesn't stop people going after them because Dean still knows and cares about them... If shit goes down again, they won't know who to call for help now.  :rofl



It wasn't done to protect them.  It was a kindness on Dean's part.  He knew that Lisa was having a hard time getting over him so was Ben.  And now she was going to have to live with the memory of being possessed and almost stabbing her son to death while Ben was going to have to live with watching his mom stab herself and with having to shotgun several guys.  In addition to the general trauma of you know, demonic kidnapping and watching Lisa's boyfriend murdered.

By having their memories wiped he gives them a clean slate and removes any temptation to re-enter their lives and bring more chaos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Erasing their memories does protect them. If he hadn't done that Ben, with the taste for demon's blood, would've become a hunter. That's the one thing Dean has always tried to fight against happening harder than anything.

It doesn't mean that Crowley wouldn't go after them again though. But I doubt he will. In TV Land when you wipe the person's memories they are basically untouchable until the happy ending.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Erasing their memories does protect them.* If he hadn't done that Ben, with the taste for demon's blood, would've become a hunter.* That's the one thing Dean has always tried to fight against happening harder than anything.



Ben has a taste for demon blood?  When did that happen?



CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't mean that Crowley wouldn't go after them again though. But I doubt he will. In TV Land when you wipe the person's memories they are basically untouchable until the happy ending.



What purpose would going after them serve other than pissing of Castiel and the Winchesters even more than they already are?

We've seen them effortlessly summon and trap Crowley before so it wouldn't be a stretch for them to assassinate him if he killed Lisa and Ben.  There is no upside for Crowley other than petty revenge which I doubt he would be willing to die for.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2011)

Just realized that unless Cas cleaned their house. Lisa and Ben are going home to find a dead black dude in the living room.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ben has a taste for demon blood?  When did that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When he was blowing up demons with a shotgun. He doesn't have a literal taste for it, nor did he actually kill them, but he got a taste for hunting. 


He doesn't really have any purpose but hiding from Castiel at this point. But if he needed to get the Winchesters down the road he would do it. Why wouldn't he? It's his only real leverage.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When he was blowing up demons with a shotgun. He doesn't have a literal taste for it, nor did he actually kill them, but he got a taste for hunting.



Where did you get that impression?  He seemed pretty shocked and appalled by it to me.  Its not like he was shooting demons while taking breaks to air guitar on the shot gun because it was so much fun.



CrazyMoronX said:


> He doesn't really have any purpose but hiding from Castiel at this point. *But if he needed to get the Winchesters down the road he would do it. Why wouldn't he? It's his only real leverage*.



Then he would go after the Winchesters, not Ben and Lisa.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So Raphael died, eh? Big deal.
> 
> Castiel becoming the new Lucifer is kinda cool I guess. But if souls were that powerful shouldn't Crowley, as the king of Hell, be some ultimately powerful being? I mean think about all the people in Hell.



Well Crowley only got souls for a short amount of time and even if he does base angel>>>>>>base demon

Purgatory has been collecting souls from day meaning Cas has lot more souls than Crowley and Eve must have had sould comming from her ass, I don't even think she's dead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Well Crowley only got souls for a short amount of time and even if he does base angel>>>>>>base demon
> 
> Purgatory has been collecting souls from day meaning Cas has lot more souls than Crowley and Eve must have had sould comming from her ass, I don't even think she's dead.



Didn't they say it was something like 50,000,000 souls?  I would think monsters would account for a fraction of the souls humans do since monsters are rare enough to stay myths and legends.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Where did you get that impression?  He seemed pretty shocked and appalled by it to me.  Its not like he was shooting demons while taking breaks to air guitar on the shot gun because it was so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he would go after the Winchesters, not Ben and Lisa.


I didn't mean he liked it. He got the experience. Neither Sam nor Dean like it either, but after they got the taste they had no choice. 

Once you know how to kill them you feel obligated in a way to keep doing it. That's what I imagine. 


As for Crowley, he doesn't underestimate the Winchesters, remember? He wouldn't just go after them. He's smarter and craftier than that. He'd get leverage first.


konohan123 said:


> Well Crowley only got souls for a short amount of time and even if he does base angel>>>>>>base demon
> 
> Purgatory has been collecting souls from day meaning Cas has lot more souls than Crowley and Eve must have had sould comming from her ass, I don't even think she's dead.



I don't think so.

I don't remember the counter on that line thing of Crowley's, but there are millions, if not billions of souls in Hell. He could use them if he wanted to. He's a crossroads demon. Souls are his business.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 23, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Just realized that unless Cas cleaned their house. Lisa and Ben are going home to find a dead black dude in the living room.



not only that but dean spent a year with them, people in town seen them together and knows they were a couple, doesn't she have pictures lying around?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Castiel was very thorough.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 23, 2011)

Hell is like a bank, you deposit funds but never expect to withdraw your entire checking account. Crowley could only loan souls, this may be due to him being a demon and not having the fortitude to absorb the number of souls necessary to challenge a angel. Crowley wanted the purgatory souls in his bank vault, he was probably hoping that cas and raph would take each other out, maybe even noting that half the souls in purgatory may not be enough to completely rofl stomp an archangel. I'm also suspicion that the King of hell is more of a title than and position of respect than an out and out position of straight power. It may be that Hell gives .001% of its power to his owner as a form of interest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Hell is like a bank, you deposit funds but never expect to withdraw your entire checking account. Crowley could only loan souls, this may be due to him being a demon and not having the fortitude to absorb the number of souls necessary to challenge a angel. Crowley wanted the purgatory souls in his bank vault, he was probably hoping that cas and raph would take each other out, maybe even noting that half the souls in purgatory may not be enough to completely rofl stomp an archangel. I'm also suspicion that the King of hell is more of a title than and position of respect than an out and out position of straight power. It may be that Hell gives .001% of its power to his owner as a form of interest.



That isn't consistent with what actually happened though. Castiel refused to give Crowley half due to him not wanting him to have that kind of power. At least I recall him saying something to that effect.

Why is Hell any different from purgatory? What are a few million souls from Purgatory compared to the billions he already has in Hell anyway? Doesn't make any sense. The only way it would make sense is if the Hell souls were already accounted for and Crowley couldn't take them. But that's obviously not the case, otherwise he couldn't give Castiel any.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't mean he liked it. He got the experience. Neither Sam nor Dean like it either, but after they got the taste they had no choice.
> 
> *Once you know how to kill them you feel obligated in a way to keep doing it. That's what I imagine.*



When have we ever seen that?  We've seen people help the boys get rid of ghosts and other creatures before.  I doubt every one of those people became a hunter.



CrazyMoronX said:


> As for Crowley, he doesn't underestimate the Winchesters, remember? He wouldn't just go after them. He's smarter and craftier than that. He'd get leverage first.



You said he would if he needed to get to them down the line.  If he wanted to get the boys he would go after them.  Remember the _only_ reason he went after Ben and Lisa was because Cas told him he couldn't touch the boys directly.

Now that his partnership with Cas is over why wouldn't he just go after them directly?



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I don't remember the counter on that line thing of Crowley's, but there are millions, if not billions of souls in Hell. He could use them if he wanted to. He's a crossroads demon. Souls are his business.



Remember that demons are created when a human soul spends enough time in hell to have its humanity burned away.  Crowley was born in the 1600s and he has been a demon long enough to climb to king of the crossroads.

So souls in hell obviously have an expiration date, so the number of viable souls there wouldn't likely rival that in heaven or purgatory.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 23, 2011)

Tash said:


> They never know when to end these type of shows.



Angel 

Allthough that show got canceled on its highest point


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel was very thorough.


He replaced all the photos of Dean with photos of Castiel mooning the camera.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Angel
> 
> Allthough that show got canceled on its highest point



More like Buffy   
I know what'll save our show! Let's add Buffy's whiny sister! It's foolproof!


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 23, 2011)

Angel was great. It sucks that it got cancelled.

Castial as God = Fucking Awesome.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 23, 2011)

My Theory - spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Death was saying he's gonna reap God but for all this time he hasn't had a chance but now Cas has become God, maybe it was instigated by death,maybe he's the one who brought back Cas. Death told Dean to keep looking for purgatory, why? what would he get out of it? In the seventh series the actor who plays Cas is not appearing maybe because Death takes the souls of him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Death was saying he's gonna reap God but for all this time he hasn't had a chance but now Cas has become God, maybe it was instigated by death,maybe he's the one who brought back Cas. Death told Dean to keep looking for purgatory, why? what would he get out of it? In the seventh series the actor who plays Cas is not appearing maybe because Death takes the souls of him.



Why would Death need to do that?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 23, 2011)

Probably needs a boost to go up against God

And do you think the colt would do anything to Cas?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Probably needs a boost to go up against God



Why?  He said "in the end I'll reap him too".  Kind of indicates it won't happen until the end of all life which isn't really happening.



konohan123 said:


> And do you think the colt would do anything to Cas?



Very hard to say since he appears to be something new.  If he could kill an archangel by snapping his fingers I'm going to lean towards no.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 23, 2011)

kono sounds good have him buddy up with death/reapers,. maybe some fates and a return episode or two with the leprechauns. series has to end with dean reaching apotheosis and becoming a god for hunters.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why?  He said "in the end I'll reap him too".  Kind of indicates it won't happen until the end of all life which isn't really happening.



Why did he wan't them to find purgatory? And why would God bring Cas back knowing what would happen? Why not bring Gabrielle back?



Tsukiyomi said:


> Very hard to say since he appears to be something new.  If he could kill an archangel by snapping his fingers I'm going to lean towards no.



What about disassembling it and fusing it with an angel blade? Melting down the blade and using it as bullets?

Question who the fuck made the colt it can kill all beings in the universe except for five! I know Sam got help but from who?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Why did he wan't them to find purgatory? And why would God bring Cas back knowing what would happen? Why not bring Gabrielle back?



He doesn't like to bring _anybody_ back.  Remember he thinks resurrections are an affront to the natural order so why would he bring Gabriel back?

And he probably didn't want them finding purgatory for that exact same reason.  What they're doing is going to upset the natural order of the universe.



konohan123 said:


> What about disassembling it and fusing it with an angel blade? Melting down the blade and using it as bullets?



Impossible to say.  We don't know how either of those things work.  For all we know combining them like that could render them both useless.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He doesn't like to bring _anybody_ back.  Remember he thinks resurrections are an affront to the natural order so why would he bring Gabriel back?
> 
> And he probably didn't want them finding purgatory for that exact same reason.  What they're doing is going to upset the natural order of the universe.
> 
> ...



-He actually did want them to find purgatory

-If God brought back Cas, why not Gabrielle?

-There is one other weapon, Death scythe. When the colt didn't work on Lucifer they tried getting that but Death wouldn't give it. Apparently it can kill Death himself!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 23, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> -He actually did want them to find purgatory



When did he say that?  He just told them to "follow the souls" he didn't say "find purgatory".



konohan123 said:


> -If God brought back Cas, why not Gabrielle?



I thought we were talking about Death, not God.  Death doesn't like to bring anyone back.



konohan123 said:


> -There is one other weapon, Death scythe. When the colt didn't work on Lucifer they tried getting that but Death wouldn't give it. Apparently it can kill Death himself!



They said its rumored it can kill Death itself.  We don't know if its true.


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2011)

damn cas he let the power get to his head next season he will probably have to pay for saying he is god. when the real one appears.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

If the scythe is related at all to Death's power to reap, I could see it potentially working on Death and God.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the scythe is related at all to Death's power to reap, I could see it potentially working on Death and God.



Its related to his powers but unless we see it actually used on him its just a rumor.

I think its like his ring.  A tool he can use and one that makes him slightly more powerful but far from the core of his power.  Why else would he lend it to a demon so easily?  If it was that much of a threat to him he would have never let it go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

It could be imbued with his power, meaning it can kill him and everything else but he still  maintains control over it. He wouldn't be in any danger unless someone very powerful got it that could resist his control.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It could be imbued with his power, meaning it can kill him and everything else but he still  maintains control over it. He wouldn't be in any danger unless someone very powerful got it that could resist his control.



Unless its imbued with more of his power then he retains in himself I don't see how its a threat, and as I said if it really is a threat why would he just lend it out?

The only reason Dean wasn't able to attack him with it is he didn't know it would burn hot in his presence.  Even a low level demon would likely have the physical endurance to take that pain long enough to attack.  We've seen them stab their meat suits without even flinching.

I'm not saying its absolutely certain it can't kill him I just have my doubts since even Crowley said it was just a rumor and Crowley was certain the Colt could kill Lucifer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

It's Supernatural. The weapon doesn't have to hold more power than he does, it just has to kill things. Maybe it's a magic spell of some kind? 

Also, given that he made the Scythe come to him I doubt that it burning hot is his last defense. He could also just grab it with telekinesis. He was never in any particular danger and just used it as a means to an end.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Supernatural. The weapon doesn't have to hold more power than he does, it just has to kill things. Maybe it's a magic spell of some kind?



What are you basing that off?  He _is_ Death itself, so anything that involves killing is within the realm of his power so killing something against his will would logically require overpowering him.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, given that he made the Scythe come to him I doubt that it burning hot is his last defense. He could also just grab it with telekinesis. He was never in any particular danger and just used it as a means to an end.



That's assuming he has telekinesis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

So you're fine with cages holding Archangels and magic spells binding up Death, but you're not okay with weapons that can kill things that are at a certain power level? 

Just because he has the ability to kill doesn't mean he's immune to dying. 


Maybe he just teleported the scythe to him, I don't remember.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you're fine with cages holding Archangels and magic spells binding up Death, but you're not okay with weapons that can kill things that are at a certain power level?



The cage was _specifically_ designed to hold an archangel by their creator.

We don't know the details of how the binding spell works so I can't comment on that.

The scythe on the other hand is a weapon of Death.  He IS Death.  When you kill something you're stepping into the realm of his power, as we saw he is capable of resurrections probably due to that exact fact.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> Just because he has the ability to kill doesn't mean he's immune to dying.



Considering he claimed to last forever that is debatable.  Saying you can kill the living embodiment of Death is like saying you can burn the living embodiment of fire.  Unless we actually hear an authoritative source claim it as more than just a rumor I'll have my doubts.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he just teleported the scythe to him, I don't remember.



It burned Dean, hit the ground and ended up on the table.  How it got there we have no idea.  It may have teleported itself to him or he could have teleported it there.  Either way teleporation and telekinesis are two different things.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2011)

i'm not sure about telekinesis but i'm pretty sure death is capable of teleporting himself as well as others


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm not sure about telekinesis but i'm pretty sure death is capable of teleporting himself as well as others



Considering how he just pops in and out of locations I think that's pretty much proven.  We were just discussing whether he could teleport the scythe without touching it which we have no way of knowing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The cage was _specifically_ designed to hold an archangel by their creator.
> 
> We don't know the details of how the binding spell works so I can't comment on that.
> 
> The scythe on the other hand is a weapon of Death.  He IS Death.  When you kill something you're stepping into the realm of his power, as we saw he is capable of resurrections probably due to that exact fact.


The weapon is (possibly) made by Death, we don't know for sure, but its function could be explicitly to kill anything. I don't see why that would be any different from a cage designed explicitly to hold Lucifer. 

I don't think him bringing people back to life has anything to do with his ability to take life. Angels of sufficient strength can do that, too. 



> Considering he claimed to last forever that is debatable.  Saying you can kill the living embodiment of Death is like saying you can burn the living embodiment of fire.  Unless we actually hear an authoritative source claim it as more than just a rumor I'll have my doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> It burned Dean, hit the ground and ended up on the table.  How it got there we have no idea.  It may have teleported itself to him or he could have teleported it there.  Either way teleporation and telekinesis are two different things.


But he implied that the god that created everything would die eventually. He created life, he should have it eternally and circumvent death.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The weapon is (possibly) made by Death, we don't know for sure,* but its function could be explicitly to kill anything*.



It could be but we don't know that it is.  And we've already seen one "it can kill anything" weapon fail.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see why that would be any different from a cage designed explicitly to hold Lucifer.



The cage being _specifically_ designed to hold Lucifer would be the same if the scythe was _specifically_ made to kill Death himself which it wasn't.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think him bringing people back to life has anything to do with his ability to take life. Angels of sufficient strength can do that, too.



I can kill someone and I'm just a human.  Does that mean killing someone has nothing to do with Death?  As we saw when Dean was Death if he doesn't allow it the person doesn't die.



CrazyMoronX said:


> But he implied that the god that created everything would die eventually. He created life, he should have it eternally and circumvent death.



Why would creating life making you immune to death?

I believe its probably something like this.  God created the universe and all life in it.  At that time the universe started dying.  Death said "in the end" that God would die.  So God will probably be the last living being to die, at which point there would be no life and thus no Death so Death himself would be no more.

Then a new universe would be made and the cycle would begin anew.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That isn't consistent with what actually happened though. Castiel refused to give Crowley half due to him not wanting him to have that kind of power. At least I recall him saying something to that effect.
> 
> Why is Hell any different from purgatory? What are a few million souls from Purgatory compared to the billions he already has in Hell anyway? Doesn't make any sense. The only way it would make sense is if the Hell souls were already accounted for and Crowley couldn't take them. But that's obviously not the case, otherwise he couldn't give Castiel any.



Hell was designed by God to hold Lucifer till the day of the Apocalypse. Crowley is simply a prison warden. He has full authority over prisoners and can release them (though doesn't want to), but outside of that authority he has no real power over the prisoners. They are not his personal army, they don't work for him, and he doesn't benefit from having "more" prisoners in the bank. Purgatory is just a place, a whole in this universe ground where the souls of things that aren't human go and that is all. Purgatory is not expected to hold two archangels in an eternal cage match. Neither is it a vacation spot. Its just a mass of pissed of spirits in a tiny hole in the ground. If Hell was a power boost wouldn't holding two archangels down there give its ruling king enough power to NOT be punked by Castiel?

And why would the universe "reborn" itself after it dies. Its very simple, Death may or may not have existed before God. Death doesn't care. Eventually Death will "reap" God and considering how Death gets its souls, it is very safe to bet that this won't be some titanic universe splitting battle, Death will have a philly cheese steak with God and shake hands after they finish using napkins. The only way Death dies is if Death offs himself due to boredom.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> And why would the universe "reborn" itself after it dies. Its very simple, Death may or may not have existed before God. Death doesn't care. Eventually Death will "reap" God and considering how Death gets its souls, it is very safe to bet that this won't be some titanic universe splitting battle, Death will have a philly cheese steak with God and shake hands after they finish using napkins. The only way Death dies is if Death offs himself due to boredom.



What is death without life?  Nothing.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 26, 2011)

I still think Death was talking shit when he said he would reap God, that just seems fucking stupid and limits Supernatural God. Besides Death can be anchored down by a spell a spell that can be cast by an ant in comparison to God. Death has already been given a seen limit where as the Supernatural God only limit seems to be one stated verbally where bullshit can be involved.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 26, 2011)

Alistair stole his scythe


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Alistair stole his scythe



No he didn't.  Alistair said he "borrowed it from an old friend" who "doesn't really ride a pale horse".


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> No he didn't.  Alistair said he "borrowed it from an old friend" who "doesn't really ride a pale horse".



:amazed They're friends WTF?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> :amazed They're friends WTF?



Sure, why not?  The other horsemen seem to pal around with demons and Alistair was one of the most powerful in all of hell.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Sure, why not?  The other horsemen seem to pal around with demons and Alistair was one of the most powerful in all of hell.



Just seemed he was a little above demons, hell he made believe he was above God. Even Lucifer was above demons.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Just seemed he was a little above demons, hell he made believe he was above God. Even Lucifer was above demons.



Lucifer was far more powerful than demons and despised them but you'll notice he still associated with and manipulated _a lot_ of demons.

I see no reason why Death wouldn't do the same.  He manipulated Dean to do something he wanted and he described Dean as a bacteria.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Lucifer was far more powerful than demons and despised them but you'll notice he still associated with and manipulated _a lot_ of demons.
> 
> I see no reason why Death wouldn't do the same.  He manipulated Dean to do something he wanted and he described Dean as a bacteria.



But friends? He wouldn't even give it the thing to Dean.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> But friends? He wouldn't even give it the thing to Dean.



Alistair was probably just calling him that.  It doesn't mean that they hung out and grabbed a beer.

And why would he give the scythe to Dean?  He gave Dean all the power that was necessary to take the test he wanted Dean to take.


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> This has nothing to do with anything. I just like watching that video.



It_ is_ one of the most bad ass intros ever.


----------



## chulance (May 26, 2011)

Death has hte most bad ass intro!

Question how much power do yall think Castiel has?


----------



## Nihonjin (May 27, 2011)

^About 10 times more than Michael and Lucifer combined, but still less than God & Death.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

Nihonjin said:


> ^About 10 times more than Michael and Lucifer combined, but still less than God & Death.



not sure if i agree with this.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Pulling numbers out your ass. 

I do agree that Cass is stronger than Michael and Lucy tho.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 27, 2011)

Slightly over Michael and luci on their own but still far under god and possibly under death.

Sure he imploded Raphael, but Lucifer used the same method of killing to pwn Castiel (what's to say it wouldn't have worked on a higher ranked angel). Now people will bring up how Luci had to shiv Gabriel but keep in mind that it was an emotional moment for the both of them and that Luci didn't have his proper vessel at that time.

Until he starts toying around with creation itself he's only an archangel on steroids


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

It's possible that Cas is stronger than Lucifer and Michael, but then again it's possible that he isn't.

Lucifer could have very well smote Gabriel just as easily as Cas did to Raphael. The problem is he didn't even want to fight him so he was holding back. And he was in a weak vessel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's possible that Cas is stronger than Lucifer and Michael, but then again it's possible that he isn't.
> 
> Lucifer could have very well smote Gabriel just as easily as Cas did to Raphael. The problem is he didn't even want to fight him so he was holding back. And he was in a weak vessel.



wow i never seen it that way; even in a weaker vessel gabe was no match for lucy.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

I don't think Gabe really wanted to kill Luci either tho.

He did it so half assedly.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

Its hard to gauge where he is in relation to Michael and Lucifer.  Raphael was vastly inferior to Lucifer and Michael was much more powerful than Lucifer.

We never saw enough from the two of them to compare them to how he is now.

Regardless I don't see how he could possibly be anywhere near the levels of God and Death.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its hard to gauge where he is in relation to Michael and Lucifer.  Raphael was vastly inferior to Lucifer and Michael was much more powerful than Lucifer.
> 
> We never saw enough from the two of them to compare them to how he is now.
> 
> Regardless I don't see how he could possibly be anywhere near the levels of God and Death.


Michael wasn't much more powerful then Lucifer It was implied that he was slightly stronger then Lucifer.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

What I don't understand is, do Micheal and Lucifer take heaven's and hell's souls? Micheal gets the most souls so he is strongest, Lucifer gets second most, Raphael gets Micheal's scraps and Gabrielle gets none so he's the weakest. Eve gets purgatory souls. Death touches every soul ever so gets his power. Just a theory.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2011)

it was said micheal was made first and gabe was made last

that might describe the power levels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> What I don't understand is, do Micheal and Lucifer take heaven's and hell's souls? Micheal gets the most souls so he is strongest, Lucifer gets second most, Raphael gets Micheal's scraps and Gabrielle gets none so he's the weakest. Eve gets purgatory souls. Death touches every soul ever so gets his power. Just a theory.



If that were the case Eve would be pretty insanely powerful. Maybe she was, maybe she wasn't, but she didn't seem all that powerful to me.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If that were the case Eve would be pretty insanely powerful. Maybe she was, maybe she wasn't, but she didn't seem all that powerful to me.



I really think she faked her death.

But there are still more souls going to heaven and hell than there are monster souls.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Michael wasn't much more powerful then Lucifer It was implied that he was slightly stronger then Lucifer.



He booted Lucifer to the cage and _no one_ seemed to have the slightest doubt that Michael would defeat Lucifer once he had a vessel.  That sounds like more than slightly stronger to me.

Hell even in an inferior vessel going up against Lucifer in his true vessel Michael was still confident he could win.



konohan123 said:


> What I don't understand is, do Micheal and Lucifer take heaven's and hell's souls? Micheal gets the most souls so he is strongest, Lucifer gets second most, Raphael gets Micheal's scraps and Gabrielle gets none so he's the weakest. Eve gets purgatory souls. Death touches every soul ever so gets his power. Just a theory.



If that were the case then Raphael would have become all powerful after he took Michael's place temporarily as the head of heaven.  I don't think angels _ever_ deal in souls normally.



konohan123 said:


> I really think she faked her death.
> 
> But there are still more souls going to heaven and hell than there are monster souls.



If she faked her death why continue faking it after Crowley showed up which was who she was trying to find?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think so either.

However, one thing does confuse me: if Raphael was interested in souls, why not just take Heaven's souls? He showed interest in Purgatory after all.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I don't think so either.
> 
> However, one thing does confuse me: if Raphael was interested in souls, why not just take Heaven's souls? He showed interest in Purgatory after all.



My theory is that the souls in heaven either belong to God or belong to themselves and thus cannot be taken.  Souls in purgatory belong to Eve and now that she's dead they would be up for grabs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

That could be, but then we circle back the Hell's souls belonging to who, exactly?

You could say Lucifer, I suppose, but that would invalidate the Angels/souls thing. You can't really say Crowley since he isn't that powerful. But he obviously can manipulate the souls, that's canon. You could say that his vessel isn't strong enough, I suppose, but when you get down to it even Cas is just a human. Or you might push it off onto angels vs demons, citing that an angel can store the souls power and demons can't. I guess that is possible.

But what's stopping Castiel or any angels from taking Hell's souls?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That could be, but then we circle back the Hell's souls belonging to who, exactly?



A lot of the souls in hell are from crossroads deals so they would indeed belong to whoever was running Hell which at the moment is Crowley.



CrazyMoronX said:


> You could say Lucifer, I suppose, but that would invalidate the Angels/souls thing. You can't really say Crowley since he isn't that powerful. But he obviously can manipulate the souls, that's canon. You could say that his vessel isn't strong enough, I suppose, but when you get down to it even Cas is just a human. Or you might push it off onto angels vs demons, citing that an angel can store the souls power and demons can't. I guess that is possible.



Remember that souls in hell are only human souls for a short period of time until they become demons.  Crowley died in like the 1600s and he has been a demon long enough to be king of Hell.

So just because Crowley has human souls in his possession wouldn't mean he was all powerful.



CrazyMoronX said:


> But what's stopping Castiel or any angels from taking Hell's souls?



Again they likely can't just _take_ a soul.  If they could then Balthasar wouldn't need to deal to get them he could just take them.  You need some kind of claim to it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I don't think so either.
> 
> However, one thing does confuse me: if Raphael was interested in souls, why not just take Heaven's souls? He showed interest in Purgatory after all.



This the way I thought of it. Crowley and Raphael had only taken over for a short amount of time so they only had the souls that came there when they were in charge. 

It was ridiculous the way Eve got taken out! pure plot power! And she got so much fucking hype!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> This the way I thought of it. Crowley and Raphael had only taken over for a short amount of time so they only had the souls that came there when they were in charge.



I don't think so.  Balthasar seemed horrified that Castiel was thinking of taking souls into himself because each one is like a nuke.  If angels did it regularly I doubt it would have shocked him so much.



konohan123 said:


> It was ridiculous the way Eve got taken out! pure plot power! And she got so much fucking hype!



Plot power?  The way she was taken out was a bit anti-climactic but it made perfect sense.  Dean got her to consume phoenix ashes which were her one stated weakness and she died.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't think so.  Balthasar seemed horrified that Castiel was thinking of taking souls into himself because each one is like a nuke.  If angels did it regularly I doubt it would have shocked him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Plot power?  The way she was taken out was a bit anti-climactic but it made perfect sense.  Dean got her to consume phoenix ashes which were her one stated weakness and she died.



-I'm talking bwt archangels heavens most powerful weapons the guys who call the shots, not a regular angel like Cas. If my theory is correct even the archangels wouldn't take in that many souls at once.

-She got a big hype, older than angels then suddenly they find a weakness WTF? then she dies like that ain't she at least got psychic powers. 

-This is why I loved season 2 because they actually had a good chance of killing the main villain. Now it's just ridiculous Lucifer, Eve and God Cas, who next God himself?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> -I'm talking bwt archangels heavens most powerful weapons the guys who call the shots, not a regular angel like Cas. If my theory is correct even the archangels wouldn't take in that many souls at once.



What are you basing that theory off of though?  Before Cas we've _never_ seen angels taking in any souls or even been told that they could.

Archangels are powerful because they're archangels not because they siphon souls off of heaven.  That's why Gabriel and Lucifer were still drastically more powerful than any normal angel even though both left heaven long ago.



konohan123 said:


> -She got a big hype, older than angels then suddenly they find a weakness WTF? then she dies like that ain't she at least got psychic powers.



Suddenly they find a weakness?  They spent months of researching and had to go 150 years back in time to find that weakness.  Even Eve was impressed they figured it out and managed to find some.

Its not like she was vulnerable to liquids and they threw a glass of tap water at her.



konohan123 said:


> -This is why I loved season 2 because they actually had a good chance of killing the main villain. Now it's just ridiculous Lucifer, Eve and God Cas, who next God himself?



But they _did_ kill Eve and they _could_ have killed Lucifer if they were willing to let Michael take Dean but they didn't want the collateral damage.

Cas we'll have to see where this goes.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

-Yh that's the reason Gabrielle was the weakest because he was a base archangel but the rest were powered with souls from heaven and hell

-It may as well have been tap water, she's the mother of all monsters, she's older than angels and now she dies cuz she bit Dean!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> -Yh that's the reason Gabrielle was the weakest because he was a base archangel but the rest were powered with souls from heaven and hell



Even if that were true (which it isn't) that wouldn't explain why Lucifers power dwarfed every angel except Michael even though Lucifer had been in the cage since the dawn of humanity and thus couldn't take in _any_ souls.

By your logic he should have been the weakest archangel because he had been gone even longer than Gabriel.



konohan123 said:


> -It may as well have been tap water, she's the mother of all monsters, she's older than angels and now she dies cuz she bit Dean!



As far as we know that was her ONLY weakness.  I don't know what exactly you were expecting, for her to have NO weaknesses at all?

They were able after A LOT of time and energy to figure out what her weakness was and exploit it.

What more do you want?


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

- Micheal was the most powerful because he got heavens souls, Lucifer got Hells souls, Raphael got scraps, Gabrielle got none. 

-I wanted to see a fight were they're struggling against the villain in an epic fight both having the chance to kill or be killed. Something like the Azazel fights.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> - Micheal was the most powerful because he got heavens souls, Lucifer got Hells souls, Raphael got scraps, Gabrielle got none.



You're basing that off absolutely nothing.  The demons in hell didn't even believe Lucifer existed and you're saying he had their souls before they became demons and the cross roads demons never noticed that?

You're telling me that _every_ soul that entered heaven was absorbed into an archangel and this was NEVER mentioned by ANYONE?  That doesn't seem unlikely to you?  Especially when they were describing archangels?



konohan123 said:


> -I wanted to see a fight were they're struggling against the villain in an epic fight both having the chance to kill or be killed. Something like the Azazel fights.



You call the final fight with Azazel epic?  Dean killed him with a single bullet.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

The Azazel fight was a struggle it was so much better than Eve biting Dean


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> The Azazel fight was a struggle it was so much better than Eve biting Dean



That's your opinion and you're welcome to it, but what about my points on the souls?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> A lot of the souls in hell are from crossroads deals so they would indeed belong to whoever was running Hell which at the moment is Crowley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well not all humans in Hell turn into demons. Otherwise there would be billions of demons. I don't know what causes them to turn, but I think only in unique circumstances and the worse-of-the-worst scenarios does that happen.

There should still be millions and millions of regular souls. How many people die a day? Doesn't add up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well not all humans in Hell turn into demons. Otherwise there would be billions of demons. I don't know what causes them to turn, but I think only in unique circumstances and the worse-of-the-worst scenarios does that happen.
> 
> There should still be millions and millions of regular souls. How many people die a day? Doesn't add up.



What we were told about demons is they are created after the soul has been tortured and corrupted by hell.  ANY soul would be corrupted eventually, even Dean was starting to torture souls after only a short period of time in our world.

And who is to say there aren't billions of demons?  Hell never seems to run low on them and just because a soul becomes a demon doesn't mean that demon is automatically capable of escaping the pit.  That only seems to be the case for higher level demons.  We haven't seen very many lower level demons get back out of the pit after they've been exorcised.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

I hope Dean and Sam manage to get or steal Micheal's and Lucifer's powers and have an epic battle with God Cas or maybe the God Squad will give them their collective power.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> I hope Dean and Sam manage to get or steal Micheal's and Lucifer's powers and have an epic battle with God Cas or maybe the God Squad will give them their collective power.



How exactly would they do that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What we were told about demons is they are created after the soul has been tortured and corrupted by hell.  ANY soul would be corrupted eventually, even Dean was starting to torture souls after only a short period of time in our world.
> 
> And who is to say there aren't billions of demons?  Hell never seems to run low on them and just because a soul becomes a demon doesn't mean that demon is automatically capable of escaping the pit.  That only seems to be the case for higher level demons.  We haven't seen very many lower level demons get back out of the pit after they've been exorcised.



I dug into this a little. ~56 million people die every year.


How long does it take a soul to turn into a demon, would you reckon? I think Ruby was one of the younger demons we've run across but I forgot when she said she died. 

Still, I'm sure it takes more than a year. Maybe 5 years. 


Now how many monsters do you think die a year? Maybe a thousand. They are not only immortal but they are very hard to kill. There aren't that many hunters either. 

Bottom line is that there should be way more available Hell souls than Monster souls on any given Sunday.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I dug into this a little. ~56 million people die every year
> 
> How long does it take a soul to turn into a demon, would you reckon? I think Ruby was one of the younger demons we've run across but I forgot when she said she died.
> 
> ...



56,000,000 a year.  How many of those go to hell?  And of those that do go to hell how many have gone there because they sold their soul?  The way I see it only a soul that has actually been sold to a demon would actually belong to that demon.

Just like when Dean went to hell his soul belonged to Lilith because she had his contract.

Normal souls just trapped in heaven or hell probably don't automatically belong to whoever is running the joint.  Eve on the other hand seemed to actually have a claim on every monsters soul.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> How exactly would they do that?



Well the God Squad could make a donation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2011)

At least half, maybe more. It depends on the rulebook. As for the selling of souls, I doubt very many actually end up there due to Crossroads demons. I mean there haven't been that many cases of it even in legend (the blues man, for instance). 

Your average joe doesn't even know that demons exist and most of those people that die are already very old. Given that crossroads demon contracts usually range between 1-10 years, and most of them seem to go to younger people...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 27, 2011)

konohan123 said:


> Well the God Squad could make a donation.



Make a donation of someone elses power?



CrazyMoronX said:


> At least half, maybe more. It depends on the rulebook. As for the selling of souls, I doubt very many actually end up there due to Crossroads demons. I mean there haven't been that many cases of it even in legend (the blues man, for instance).



At least half?  That's a bit pessimistic.  We have no idea what standards God has put in place.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Your average joe doesn't even know that demons exist and most of those people that die are already very old. *Given that crossroads demon contracts usually range between 1-10 years*, *and most of them seem to go to younger people*...



What makes you say that?  We saw Crowley doing a deal with an older guy.  I think they'll go after _anyone_ they can get to give up their soul.

As for people not knowing demons exist we saw in the case of Bela that they seek out people, the people don't always seek out the demons and in cases like Bela's they didn't even seem to know those people were demons at the time.


----------



## Artful Lurker (May 28, 2011)

I do hope they get a power up like angel grace or demon blood and I fucking hope God Cas don't get taken out like Eve e.g Sam and Dean making Cas breaking some magic mirror so he gets trapped in mirror world.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 28, 2011)

I don't want Sam or Dean wielding tremendous power.  I like it better when they have to figure out how to stop things as humans.

I still don't see what your problem was with Eve's death.  They went in prepared for an epic battle but Dean was able to to out smart her.  I'd much prefer they outsmart their enemies and kill them in clever unexpected ways then just have DBZ like epic battles.

Hell even with Lucifer they outsmarted him.  Lucifer never believed Sam could actually overpower him long enough to get him back into the cage but that arrogance was his downfall.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Dean is going Super Saiyan in the first episode next season, Tsukiyomi. They already prepared him for Death's power, now they'll let him have it.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

They should have Dean slow motion walk to Death's theme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

It'll culminate in a fingersnapping war between Castiel and Deanth.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 31, 2011)

I do hope dean gets powers( or atleast a very powerful weapon..probably in the finale)

cmx! wheres your juggernaut set?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Cytorrak has deemed Ultros the most worthy exemplar.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

The World said:


> They should have Dean slow motion walk to Death's theme.



Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to next season.

Transformed Castiel, Hell memories/trauma for Sam, brothers fighting together, Kripke back, etc. 

Something is going to happen with Castiel, hopefully they execute it well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Someone is either going to talk him down or snap their fingers. I'm honestly not looking forward to the final showdown.

Build-up should be all right.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone is either going to talk him down or snap their fingers. I'm honestly not looking forward to the final showdown.



I'm hoping for buttsechs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Dean might sleep with him.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jun 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm hoping for buttsechs.



lol @ buttsecs. i also feel a little grossed out at the same time. is that cas and dean again in your sig? if it is, something tells me that dean is the top!


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> lol @ buttsecs. i also feel a little grossed out at the same time. is that cas and dean again in your sig? if it is, something tells me that dean is the top!





Yeah, it is. And he totally does. But in manly, macho, heavy-in-denial way. 

I'm actually hoping for a return of the anti-Christ. They might be able to shoehorn him back in and have it make sense


----------



## tsunadefan (Jun 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, it is. And he totally does. But in manly, macho, heavy-in-denial way.
> 
> I'm actually hoping for a return of the anti-Christ. They might be able to shoehorn him back in and have it make sense



is dean the top to you?

and the anti-christ was there before?!


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

TBH, I don't really think in terms of that, because I think most couples in real life don't have assigned roles.
But yeah, Dean would probably usually be the one doing the tapping. I don't think he'd be able to live through the humiliation of being someone else's bitch.


Yeah, in Season 5 there's an episode early on where they meet the antichrist.

But then he disappears at the end because they couldn't think of a way to fit him into the plot because he doesn't want to get involved with the apocalypse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybe we'll meet an all growed-up antichrist next season?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> But then he disappears at the end because they couldn't think of a way to fit him into the plot because he doesn't want to get involved with the apocalypse.



Wasn't the whole point of what they were doing to _stop_ the destined apocalypse from happening?  Convincing the anti-christ not to participate certainly seems to go along with that.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> uploads/3/31131/1073028-jesse_super.jpg[/img]
> But then he disappears at the end because they couldn't think of a way to fit him into the plot because he doesn't want to get involved with the apocalypse.



This is true but it upsets me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Makes you wonder what the little shit is up to these days.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 10, 2011)

He's probably locked up in Crowley's basement being raped by a bunch of demons


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Wasn't the whole point of what they were doing to _stop_ the destined apocalypse from happening?  Convincing the anti-christ not to participate certainly seems to go along with that.



They showed that he had god-like powers, though. He probably could have really helped them stop the apocalypse. Which is why I think the writers got rid of him-they didn't want Team Free Will to be ridiculously overpowered.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Makes you wonder what the little shit is up to these days.



fighting crime


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2011)

Jena said:


> They showed that he had god-like powers, though. He probably could have really helped them stop the apocalypse. Which is why I think the writers got rid of him-they didn't want Team Free Will to be ridiculously overpowered.



They tried to get him to go with them but he decided not to.  It's still infinitely preferable to him being recruited by Lucifer so I'd say its a major success on the brothers part.

I'm not sure what exactly you would have liked to have seen him do.  He was destined to be part of the war on Lucifers side and _still_ lose.  So it stands to reason archangels like Michael and Lucifer are still vastly more powerful than him and if he had turned on Lucifer then he would have just been destroyed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 10, 2011)

They should should make the anti christ their nakama and make him believe he will be heaven's hokage dattebayo ....


.....what are you guys doing with those tomatoes in your hands?  *gets ready to dodge*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They tried to get him to go with them but he decided not to.  It's still infinitely preferable to him being recruited by Lucifer so I'd say its a major success on the brothers part.
> 
> I'm not sure what exactly you would have liked to have seen him do.  He was destined to be part of the war on Lucifers side and _still_ lose.  So it stands to reason archangels like Michael and Lucifer are still vastly more powerful than him and if he had turned on Lucifer then he would have just been destroyed.



Something about it just doesn't add up though.


Anti-Christ is said to be able to think Heaven out of existence (basically) and destroy all of the angels with ease. 

Castiel was able to fight off Raphael without anything more than 50,000 souls on loan. After that he did it with the help of other angels and the angel's weapons.

Now it stands to reason that Anti-Christ is weaker than Michael as not even given all of the resources mentioned above Heaven couldn't defeat Lucifer (or at least they didn't try since it was part of prophecy--which leads to a separate argument that could provide AC as being as strong as either). But that doesn't mean he's fodder. He could easily be just as powerful as god-mode Castiel or even more powerful


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anti-Christ is said to be able to think Heaven out of existence (basically) and destroy all of the angels with ease.



And as we saw archangels could also effortlessly destroy angels.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel was able to fight off Raphael without anything more than 50,000 souls on loan. After that he did it with the help of other angels and the angel's weapons.



He fought off Raphael, he didn't kill him.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Now it stands to reason that Anti-Christ is weaker than Michael as not even given all of the resources mentioned above Heaven couldn't defeat Lucifer (or at least they didn't try since it was part of prophecy



Heaven couldn't defeat Lucifer without Michael because every angel is weaker than Lucifer except Michael.



CrazyMoronX said:


> which leads to a separate argument that could provide AC as being as strong as either). But that doesn't mean he's fodder. He could easily be just as powerful as god-mode Castiel or even more powerful



I don't see how you can argue he's that powerful since the prophecy of heave was Lucifer + AC < Michael.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And as we saw archangels could also effortlessly destroy angels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think of it as DBZ. No matter how many powerful characters you add on, the stronger one always wins.

Castiel + angels + artifacts > Raphael. That should mean that AC > Raphael since he would've destroyed all of them with a thought and they have always had access to the artifacts for emergencies. 

I would concede that AC is likely weaker than Michael and Lucifer, however he  is easily stronger than any other angel and arguably stronger than god Castiel or at least around the same level.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Think of it as DBZ. No matter how many powerful characters you add on, the stronger one always wins.



That's not true, Raditz was stronger than Goku and Piccolo but combined they beat him.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel + angels + artifacts > Raphael. That should mean that AC > Raphael since he would've destroyed all of them with a thought and they have always had access to the artifacts for emergencies.



The artifacts were all in heaven's armory, not sitting in every angels hands ready at a moments notice for the anti-christ to attack them.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I would concede that AC is likely weaker than Michael and Lucifer, however he  is easily stronger than any other angel and *arguably stronger than god Castiel* or at least around the same level.



I don't see how you can make that argument.  I'd put him below the archangels in terms of power since the two angels we know with reasonable certainty are stronger than him are archangels.

Until I see something to the contrary.


----------



## hehey (Jun 10, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's not true, Raditz was stronger than Goku and Piccolo but combined they beat him.


not true, they had help from a temporarily powered up Gohan who managed to weaken Raditz significantly enough for Goku and Piccolo to beat him, and if Raditz scouter is to be believed then Gohan had a power level of over 1,300 the moment he pwned Raditz. Raditz power level?, a mere 1,200.

Raditz lost because a more powerful fighter pwned him enough for Piccolo and Goku to beat him.

Besides... When Piccolo used the special beam cannon to kill Raditz his scouter calculated his power level at 1,440 at that moment, which is over 200 points higher than Raditz power level.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 10, 2011)

hehey said:


> not true, they had help from a temporarily powered up Gohan who managed to weaken Raditz significantly enough for Goku and Piccolo to beat him, and if Raditz scouter is to be believed then Gohan had a power level of over 1,300 the moment he pwned Raditz. Raditz power level?, a mere 1,200.
> 
> Raditz lost because a more powerful fighter pwned him enough for Piccolo and Goku to beat him.
> 
> *Besides... When Piccolo used the special beam cannon to kill Raditz his scouter calculated his power level at 1,440 at that moment, which is over 200 points higher than Raditz power level.*



So?  Overall as a fighter Raditz was still FAR beyond Goku or Piccolo.  If it were 1-on-1 he could kill them effortlessly.

Regardless its a different discussion.

I don't really see how anyone can believe that no matter how many people you stacked up the single person would still win because they are stronger than any individual opponent.

Hell if you want to get technical about it technically fused beings in DBZ were still _two_ people, just sharing a body.  By that logic the fused being shouldn't stand a chance against the originally stronger opponent.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinda silly that this is next season's super baddie

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX8ytD8SOb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hehey (Jun 18, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Hell if you want to get technical about it technically fused beings in DBZ were still _two_ people, just sharing a body.  By that logic the fused being shouldn't stand a chance against the originally stronger opponent.



Your assuming that their power levels are merely added up together, clearly their powers are multiplied with each other. If not then it would've never worked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Kinda silly that this is next season's super baddie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX8ytD8SOb4[/YOUTUBE]



lol for some reason I feel like i should've seen it coming.

again I hope he doesn't get killed off, if he does this better be the final season.


a season without cast makes me ...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think Jesse could kill an archangel but he could kill heavens angels with a whisper.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

Dbz in mah Supernatural


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 18, 2011)

DBZ talk in Supernatural. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2011)

Does this series get any better? I recently found a site that's hosting links to Megavideo streams and so far I'm on the 4th episode. The Pilot episode felt like a decent movie but since then it's felt like any WB-Teen series. I felt like I was watching Buffy the Vampire Slayer's early seasons.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

No one answer that


----------



## Jena (Jun 19, 2011)

MajorThor said:


> Does this series get any better? I recently found a site that's hosting links to Megavideo streams and so far I'm on the 4th episode. The Pilot episode felt like a decent movie but since then it's felt like any WB-Teen series. I felt like I was watching Buffy the Vampire Slayer's early seasons.



Yes and no.

It's kind of hard to say. I thought that each progressive season minus the 6th improved on the last, but I never was at a point where I got bored with the series and hoped for it to improve.

I'll tell you that the first season (and esp. the first half of the first season) is more monster-of-the-week without great mind to an overreaching plot. As the seasons go on, it gradually changes until the plot completely replaces the monster-of-the-week.

But I liked this series from the pilot, so I'm probably biased. I guess if it's not your cup of tea, it's not your cup of tea. I'd continue watching before you write it off.

And bitch, the first seasons of Buffy were awesome.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> It's kind of hard to say. I thought that each progressive season minus the 6th improved on the last, but I never was at a point where I got bored with the series and hoped for it to improve.
> 
> ...



Haha, that's what I was trying to get at (poorly) that, so far out of the 4 episodes I've watched...it feels like it IS a "Monster of the Week" with Sam and Dean trying to find their dad off to the side. My thoughts on the Pilot were "NEAT! This series has some hella good potential (they did their jobs WELL on that) and I can't wait to see where it goes!" Only to see a silly woodland monster and lake monster episode right after. I was like "Mneh..." and I actually stopped watching midway out of boredom.

As for Buffy, I watched that show religiously when they were new episodes and I LOVED them hardcore. Not only was it because I had a major hardon for Gellar but...being a teen, it spoke to my bullshit teenage Angst. I used Buffy as an example to how I felt about it.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and watch a few more Eps tho.

-cheers-


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 20, 2011)

At the start of the series it's the monster of the week formula because they trace back their father's journal so they come across cases left behind by their dad.

But then again, they're hunters, expect to see them hunt...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Dbz in mah Supernatural



Just as planned.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jun 20, 2011)

... i like the angst...


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 21, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> ... i like the angst...



Well, are you a TEENager? If not, then what gives? The Angst is just...uncalled for! Supernatural IS a WB TV show so it's all good tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't quit you, Dean.


----------



## Jena (Jun 21, 2011)

MajorThor said:


> Well, are you a TEENager? If not, then what gives? The Angst is just...uncalled for! Supernatural IS a WB TV show so it's all good tho.


Dude, I'm going to give you a heads up: if you _hate_ angst, this probably isn't the show for you.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I can quit, you Dean.



afjlfjasjdsjsdsjds


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Sam is one evil friend.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jun 25, 2011)

MajorThor said:


> Well, are you a TEENager? If not, then what gives? The Angst is just...uncalled for! Supernatural IS a WB TV show so it's all good tho.



well, im 19, and the angst is one of the things that makes the show nice. it kinda shows good acting imo, dont u think?! the angst and the emotions in the show is one of the things i like about it.



Jena said:


> Dude, I'm going to give you a heads up: if you _hate_ angst, this probably isn't the show for you.
> 
> 
> afjlfjasjdsjsdsjds



lol,poor ladies.


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2011)

Jena said:


>



dean didn't fuck jo 

i miss jo and ellen


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Damaris said:


> dean didn't fuck jo
> 
> i miss jo and ellen



Was I the only one who _really_ wanted Dean and Jo to end up together?


----------



## Damaris (Jun 25, 2011)

no! i would have much preferred that to fucking scrambled egg montages with lisa. jo was awesome.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 25, 2011)

So I just got all caught up with the show. Saw the last 11 episodes in 1 day. I honestly don't know what to think. 

The whole Eve thing pissed me off. When first introduced, I thought they had come up with an excellent villain explaining the origins of all monsters. Then the ashes of a monster she probably created is what actually kills her. What utter crap. They could have done so much more with her. Called mother, I thought she was actually the mother of all (including humans). Adam and Eve where Eve whispered in Adams ear and corrupted him making him eat the apple would have been so good. She gives birth to Adams children and basically starts off humanity, but since god is pissed at her for corrupting Adam, she is sent to purgatory....where she gives birth to monsters to spite god or something. Thats where I though it was honestly going. It ended so badly in the end. I hope we haven't seen the last of her

Also, Cas had too much of a personality change..... even before going nuclear. The whole souls giving so much power thing seems like a retcon. How many times has Cas and the bro's been in dire shit and never once did Cas even think of touching one of their souls for an extra boost of power.

I hate that as the show progresses, the archangels seem less powerful. Having Raphael treated like that and given a fodder death was just wrong. He is a freaking Archangel for goodness sake. He blacked out the whole eastern seaboard when he first appeared and had badass angel wings made of electricity. Not counting God and Death, he is supposed to be the 3rd or 4th most powerful being in existence. He should never have gone out like that. Even before Cas went nuclear, Raphael just felt like he was a slightly more powerful angel than Cas. He lost everything that made him badass.

To me, this show is going downhill. Sorry for the rant, but I just saw all the episodes and wanted to get this off my chest

On a positive note, the episode where Sam and Dean get thrown into an alternate reality where they play themselves has to be one of the funniest in the series. Loved everything about it.....except Cas getting all the angel weapons which kind of turned out to be pointless after seeing all the following episodes where they are not even mentioned again


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

^I don't mind the rant, honestly. 

I agree with all your points. This new season is pretty terrible IMO.

But, then again, Supernatural terrible=still better than anything else on TV.

I liked that episode too. :rofl


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2011)

Mischamigo's :galaxyryoma


----------



## Achilles (Jun 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I liked that episode too. :rofl



The random bullet time guy alone made that episode awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 26, 2011)

not that i'm disagreeing about this being one the worst seasons.

but cast taking in those souls did make sense. hell they had a whole episode explaining why it did. he was losing the war and had no other choice. he even pleaded to god for advice.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _warning for latest spoilers for 7.01 & 7.02_ 





if this bullshit about summoning death to "reap god" aka cas is true, i'm quitting the show. it's the last straw. cas is the last thing keeping this show intriguing and interesting. tv writers spend their entire careers trying to create a character who connects as much with the fanbase. hell, misha collins' twitter followers are 1/8th of their fucking ratings. and because the backwards blind showrunners insist on killing off characters (especially women) and insisting that the only way to write the ~real supernatural~ is to make it just the same old fucking boring past season 2 sam and dean show rather than try and grow and expand like any decent fucking artist with a modicum of self-respect and integrity would try with their work...they can go kindly fuck themselves. i won't be watching. cas was the last breath of fresh air on this show, and if they decide to just off him in the first two episodes rather than actually, god forbid, do something exciting and new and expansive, they can do it minus a shitton of viewers.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 21, 2011)

My only interest in the Series spans Season 1 - 5 nothing after that.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 21, 2011)

At least Jensen directs the first episode ?


----------



## Damaris (Jul 21, 2011)

third episode. which i won't be watching, if these are true.



*Spoiler*: _warnings for the bastion of creativity that is 7.03_ 



 and surprise surprise, it's about a girl sam used to know who now has a kid, and how they're caught up in a case. shocking. never saw this coming. what a new and interesting plotline.


----------



## Sunako (Jul 21, 2011)

^ This makes me sad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Next season will probably be very weak. How long can they stretch out this show past its closure anyway?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _warning for latest spoilers for 7.01 & 7.02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i am actually tire of castiels character i would still watch if he is killed off. but i doubt he will the really go will show up eventually


----------



## Sunako (Jul 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Next season will probably be very weak. How long can they stretch out this show past its closure anyway?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 22, 2011)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: _warning for latest spoilers for 7.01 & 7.02_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 what else would you have them do though, its not like they can really afford to wait and the only way to stop cas at this point is to try to convince death to reap him, besides god can always bring him back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Let's hope so!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2011)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The whole Eve thing pissed me off. When first introduced, I thought they had come up with an excellent villain explaining the origins of all monsters. Then the ashes of a monster she probably created is what actually kills her. What utter crap.



What exactly is nonsensical about that?  You can't be killed by something you create?


----------



## Damaris (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what else would you have them do though, its not like they can really afford to wait and the only way to stop cas at this point is to try to convince death to reap him, besides god can always bring him back.




*Spoiler*: __ 



i don't know, try to be artistically creative for once? i don't want cas in every episode, but what else can actually be the conflict for the season besides him? they were scraping the barrel last season, throwing all the shit that would stick, i shudder to see what the mess would be in season seven if they just off cas right off the bat...but i guess i'll find out. hell, even just depowering to human and having him travel around with them would be more interesting than this. but no, we gotta have the same old sam "i am totally a hero despite being written as a near sociopath for the past few seasons oops" winchester and dean "my character arc is self loathing and then more self loathing" winchster show, despite how stale that was by the end of season 2. fuck you gamble.




i want chuck god to bring cas back and just have them party it up with the booze and hookers in chuck's house.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 22, 2011)

Damaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dean and Sam owe Cas enough to try to save him not run like little girls to Death because now they're suddenly scared of God. I agree with you. This is how I've been feeling this whole season.

SPN should end this season, have a great conclusion and we can get on with remembering this fandom. I really don't want this show to stretch out like Smallville because it brings them money. Already the plot has been weakened and really SPN deserves better. I'd give up fanservice just for Castiel to have the most epic conclusion ever.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 23, 2011)

If Cas dies, I quit this show.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2011)

Still haven't seen season 6 after season 5's ending disappoint me so much. How was it? 

Also how was the anime? Kind of excited it's coming out this Tuesday and I do LOVE season 1 of supernatural lol.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 23, 2011)

season 6's tagline should have been "sera gamble is not going anywhere with this", if that tells you anything.




DarkChiyuki said:


> Dean and Sam owe Cas enough to try to save him not run like little girls to Death because now they're suddenly scared of God. I agree with you. This is how I've been feeling this whole season.



this x infinity. i'm sure we'll get a 5 minute montage of them looking through bobby's books for alternate ways at best. maybe.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What exactly is nonsensical about that?  You can't be killed by something you create?



If you are a one of a kind creature that has no known way of being killed, would creating a being that has the potential to kill you make any sense? Also, if you are a one of a kind creature, how do others know what exactly is needed to kill you if it has never been done before. Eve was a being that was older than angels (at least Cas) and could power them down to normal humans. She was not a run of the mill monster......she was supposed to be the most powerful monster of them all. They way she was handled by the writers was just wrong


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> So I just got all caught up with the show. Saw the last 11 episodes in 1 day. I honestly don't know what to think.
> 
> The whole Eve thing pissed me off. When first introduced, I thought they had come up with an excellent villain explaining the origins of all monsters. Then the ashes of a monster she probably created is what actually kills her. What utter crap. They could have done so much more with her. Called mother, I thought she was actually the mother of all (including humans). Adam and Eve where Eve whispered in Adams ear and corrupted him making him eat the apple would have been so good. She gives birth to Adams children and basically starts off humanity, but since god is pissed at her for corrupting Adam, she is sent to purgatory....where she gives birth to monsters to spite god or something. Thats where I though it was honestly going. It ended so badly in the end. I hope we haven't seen the last of her
> 
> ...



Wasn't Castiel promoted to Michael's position at the end of season 5?


----------



## Damaris (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, iirc cas came back as an archangel. that's why he said it was his job to be the new sheriff.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 24, 2011)

Him being an archangel was never once stated.  That was made up by people thinking in terms of manga/anime powerlevels.  And Season 6 seems to prove otherwise anyway.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 24, 2011)

> Dean: Cas, you're alive?
> Cas: I'm better than that.
> Dean: Cas, are you god?
> Cas: Not yet, bitch. That's a nice compliment. But no. Although, I do believe he brought me back. New and improved.




i think that little exchange was what made people think cas came back as an archangel. idr if it was ever explicitly stated, but this does certainly suggest it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 24, 2011)

Why would he need so much help against Raphael then?


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2011)

New and improved im sure just meant he was connected to heaven again because remember he turned weaksauce when he rebelled and got cut off.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jul 24, 2011)

Not to mention there is a vast , vast difference in power between archangels and even powerful ones like uriel and zachariah, new and improved just meant he was closer to their level probably.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 24, 2011)

i always assumed that since raphael was a dick, he got super angel powers. would have followed the general trend.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2011)

Anime comes out tomorrow in America. how was it? I know it follows season 1 really close, fine with me since I LOVE season 1. Worth checking out?


----------



## Jena (Jul 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Anime comes out tomorrow in America. how was it? I know it follows season 1 really close, fine with me since I LOVE season 1. Worth checking out?



Meh. 

I thought it was just boring, TBH. It's not terrible or anything, it's just not...interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

Boring like Season 3? Cause that was boring but some enjoyable parts. If so I go watch it


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Boring like Season 3? Cause that was boring but some enjoyable parts. If so I go watch it



Uh....I wouldn't say so. I generally liked Season 3 aside from some boring parts. I just didn't really find the anime interesting. I'm not sure why....it just felt kind of "lukewarm" compared to the original show.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

AH oK! Well I take a chance. If it sucks I'll come back and kill you!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

That anime is horrible, man, don't you even think about watching it.


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> AH oK! Well I take a chance. If it sucks I'll come back and kill you!





Bring it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That anime is horrible, man, don't you even think about watching it.



You think alot of good things are horrible, so yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

I am not even kidding. But suit yourself.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> You think alot of good things are horrible, so yeah



your right, he actually does. forgive me crazy moron x.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

You watching that anime will be punishment enough for doubting me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2011)

Any reviews on it? I would love to hear different opinions.

This seemed very positive. Stating the first episode is pretty bad, but from then on it gets better, and by the end it's pretty enjoyable, more so then anything season 6 gave us. So yeah, think I'll give it a try


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 26, 2011)

So nothing from Comic-Con?


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

A few things from Comic Con: 
I think this one is just Gamble talking but Edlund also made a couple of comments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I watched the first 2-3 episodes. They all sucked. Badly. I didn't keep watching to find out if it got any better or not.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 27, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> So nothing from Comic-Con?



Probably the biggest spoiler from CC ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a new bad guy for the season. And it isn't Castiel or Crowley.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 27, 2011)

I only just saw that Castiel isn't a season regular in season 7. That sucks major balls.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 27, 2011)

He'll probably go back to hunting down God or something thinking he actually has a shot at the big guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

He is just going to conveniently not exist for 90% of the episodes.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 28, 2011)

Misha hinting at who the big bad boss of the season is.


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 





> "As it turns out, there are formidable foes out there, that you don't yet know about. Yeah, without spoiling it for you. But I will tell you, that the fourth letter of the character's name is "I" so...yeah, now I've said too much"- Misha



Lucifer ?


----------



## Amuro (Jul 28, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Misha hinting at who the big bad boss of the season is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know about Lucifer? 

more likely to be Damien


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

Belial.

Maybe.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 4, 2011)

Or maybe Kali?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Kali? Isn't that the blood curse slut or whatever?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 4, 2011)

kali was gabriel's squeeze


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

The blood curse slut, right?

She's a slut. Belial would be better. He's one of the legendary demons of Hell.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah that true, she was pretty slutty! But, I'd be kinda interesting to see some more of the mythological deities out there! If they do decide to go that route with it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe it will have something to do with Christ.


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait what if what Misha's talking about is the "Demiurge." As even though it's more of a title rather than a name it still has an "I" as its fourth letter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no idea what the hell that is.


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 5, 2011)

The Demiurge is the Gnostic Gospels Evil God i.e. they made him up as an explanation for God being a douche in the Old Testament or something. He's apparently omnipotent but isn't all knowing or omnipresent, so he believed he was the only entity in existence and then created the Universe in his image but was actually helped by the real god. 

Anyway, the demiurge fits what Misha said about the villain being just as powerful as GodCas or even more so.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 5, 2011)

Anti Christ

...4th letter in both words are


----------



## Jarheadtard (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone here been watching the anime?


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

CounterSwarmer said:


> Anyone here been watching the anime?



I watched...the first three episodes.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I watched the first four or five ...


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 8, 2011)

Update on Misha Collins role in Season 7. Apparently he's only been sent in for the first 2 eps to film and has finished his filming. 
Rumors are flying around from BosCon that Castiel will be getting a new Vessel, meaning Misha's out of the screen and that a new actor would be coming in to take over as Castiel.
Am I impressed? No. I would rather Castiel die all together than have a new vessel take over the acting .


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 8, 2011)

that's messed up. Misha completely owns Castiels role. He is perfect for it and he made cas so popular. Its like the whole Ruby situation again......and look how that turned out. Old Ruby was so badass and new Ruby sucked big time. Completely different from each other


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2011)

No Misha.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

No Misha should mean no Castiel.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2011)

No Misha  

Supernatural should have ended with season 5. I will pass on season 7, season 6 already took liberties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Worst season ever or a return to their roots?


I can see potential for both, but I'd lean toward the former.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2011)

no misha? whats the point of that?

and cast died like twice already and returned in the same body each time .

i feel like this show will go down the same way smallville did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

With Dean donning a CGI costume and blurring around at the finale leaving many unsatisfied and annoyed?


----------



## ℛei (Aug 8, 2011)

No Castiel??? .I don't want to watch season 7


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> With Dean donning a CGI costume and blurring around at the finale leaving many unsatisfied and annoyed?



with the show getting worst and worst with every passing season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

SOME BODY SAVE MEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


If it turned into a super drama fest I'd quit watching instantly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2011)

it was always a drama fest are we forgetting


" i can't trust you sam!"
"but dean..."

but i get what you mean, is this the last season by the way? wasn't their only suppose to be 2 seasons after lucifer's death?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

There were supposed to be no seasons after Lucifer's death.


Supernatural has its fair share of drama but that is for the good usually. If the balance tips, however...


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

I just don't like how this show is still ongoing. I really wish they would have let it end.

It would be one thing if they originally intended the show to be five seasons but then decided that they had more story to tell and decided to extend it. This is just observation and conjecture on my part, but what seems like happened is that the show started to become more popular and so they decided to continue it based on that. 

I didn't know that the show was supposed to be five seasons originally until I was about a 1/4 of the way through season 6. And it makes sense. Everything feels so...._muted_. I'm not sure if that's the right word here, but w/e I'm tired. It's still Supernatural and it's still entertaining, but it doesn't feel as intense as it once was.

And most of that is because of how Seasons 4+5 went down. _Anything_ that follows the freakin' devil and the apocalypse is going to seem lame by comparison. 

IDK, I just feel like season 5 was a good place to leave off. They had the thing with Sam at the end so you could fill in the blanks in your head as to what happened. A show like this is hard to finish without _any_ loose ends (unless you permanently kill off all the main characters) but I think season 5 achieved that. Was it perfect? No, but it was a damn sight better than how 90% of WB/CW shows end.

Another thing that I think I've mentioned before because I think I'm rambling is that the longer the show continues the less they can get away with leaving questions unanswered. Stuff like: Where is Chuck? What about Adam? etc. etc.

Seems like American shows have an emphasis on lasting the longest and not on telling the most complete story. Which is a shame because Supernatural deserves much better.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2011)

A more troublesome question is ... *where's Becky?* Will she meet Castiel?


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunako said:


> A more troublesome question is ... *where's Becky?* Will she meet Castiel?



And will she ever finish her fanfiction?? 

I wonder if Becky would switch over to Destiel after finding out about Cas...


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2011)

Or to Sassy, since she likes Sammy more

WILL SHE EVER SHARE HER FIC WITH US?


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Or to Sassy, since she likes Sammy more
> 
> WILL SHE EVER SHARE HER FIC WITH US?



She's shared some of it. 



> Sam shivered as he leaned against the splintered wooden wall of the barn. His shoulder ached from his fight with the demon spawn Mar-Delok and his clothes were soaked from the cold rain which fell outside. He let the knife fall into the dust and turned to his brother.
> 
> Dean was shaken up. His chest was heaving with exertion and his shredded shirt was barely clinging to his muscular frame. Sam could see he was hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

What the hell are you guys talking about?


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2011)

Becky.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> She's shared some of it.



I wonder if Kripke himself wrote this


----------



## Fassy (Aug 9, 2011)

Castiel should just have his own spin-off show and everything would be beautiful and nothing would hurt. 

Give Cas and Crowley a show together as the King of Hell and King of Heaven working together and the whole world would have to profess their love to the both of them.

No Cas, and I will forever stop watching SPN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Cas doesn't deserve a spin-off show. Maybe if we include Gabriel then we can talk.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

3 Angels and the King of Hell 

Cas/Gab/Balth & Crowley 

But Season 6 sucked so bad. I had to force myself to finish it really, the plot was all over the place and wasn't all too interesting to follow in.
I'm praying the Castiel stuff is all rumors or the SPN crew is having us on for jokes, but I have a horrible gut feeling its all true :|


----------



## Kanali (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I the only one that liked season 6? I thought the whole Cas and Crowley teaming up to take over purgatory thing was awesome. I dare say it was my favorite season so far (although granted I barely remember the other ones). Only problem I had was with how they handled Sam and Deans grandfather.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

actually yeah, I agree on that, the Cas/Crowley thing was the only good thing about Season 6.
Truth be said, I dont even like the part where Godstiel came to light. I don't know why but I felt they've really started turning Castiel for the worse and making him Godstiel has written a pretty imminent ending for him T__T


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Season Six wasn't terrible or anything, but it wasn't as great as some of the previous seasons. But that happens with TV shows. They did pretty good for pure filler.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2011)

The thing with Supernatural is that even when it sucks it's still better than anything else on TV.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

And Season 6 Ep10 will be on TV tomorrow night and I am stoked .


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 9, 2011)

So, I haven't checked this thread since the last episode of season 6 aired..
Without spoiling me, is there anything I should look at to catch up with anything? =D


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 9, 2011)

you might need to finish Season 6 to be honest


----------



## Fassy (Aug 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> The thing with Supernatural is that even when it sucks it's still better than anything else on TV.



On the CW channel yes


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> you might need to finish Season 6 to be honest



I did..


----------



## The World (Aug 9, 2011)

How can you be spoiled if you've seen Season 6 already?


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm asking if I missed anything, updates or whatnot..

Random new information people always find in this thread..D=


----------



## Fassy (Aug 10, 2011)

Just avoid Supernatural related tumblrs and you're good. Or posts on Livejournal with info fans find over season 7 because those both usually have spoilers posted minutes after the info is released. Fangirls are good at finding spoilers.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 11, 2011)

I love looking at those Tumblr threads because I like to know what's happening with Season 7. But so far everything about Season 7 has depressed me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Season 7 is depressing. But we still get Dean. And hopefully Bobby.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 11, 2011)

why is it depressing?! spoil me! as a matter of fact... dont... i will wait and see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, you wait and see. Better hope you're not a big Castiel fan.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 12, 2011)

What were your favorite episodes of Season 6, Supernatural fans?


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, you wait and see. Better hope you're not a big Castiel fan.



i kinda am a cas fan! dont tell me they will kill him off! now i wished they never made castile have a god mode!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of, but the spoilers indicate he's only going to be around for like 2 episodes or something.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not that I'm aware of, but the spoilers indicate he's only going to be around for like 2 episodes or something.



those motherf@%$#rs!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's more of Misha leaving the show than offing Cas. He's getting a new vessel.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 12, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> What were your favorite episodes of Season 6, Supernatural fans?



1st. Weekend at Bobby's.
2nd. The Man Who Would Be King
3rd. The French Mistake
4th. Frontierland

Are all as good as any other seasons IMO. Mommy Dearest would be too, if Eve was just another Monster of the week. 

The Third Man (Balthazar and Raph awesomeness) 
Caged Heat
My Heart Will Go On
Appointment in Samarra.

All good as well.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's more of Misha leaving the show than offing Cas. He's getting a new vessel.



Then I'm done with this show. No one can replace Misha as Cas. It's impossible to fill in his shoes. 

He's the reason I even came back to this show and his leaving will make me leave. Maybe he wants to spend time with West and his wife but still I feel like they aren't going to give Castiel the redemption or the awesome conclusion many Cas fans want. Mostly likely going to make him a woman so they can kill him off.


As far as favorite episodes:
All the Castiel/Dean sexual tension in the air ones.
The French Mistake
Dark Side of the Moon
Changing Channels


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably a hot woman though. There is that. Consolation prize!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably a hot woman though.



Or Jimmy Novak's preteen daughter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

Even hotter.


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

I liked the French Mistake episode because it's hilarious, but it also kind of...ruined Supernatural for me.

It establishes that not only do we live in a Godless, Angelless, and Heavenless world but also that Supernatural has been operating this whole time in an alternate universe. I like the idea that the Supernaturalverse _is_ our world. Apparently it's not. So now I almost hate that episode 

Funny parts are funny, though. Especially Jared's alpaca and Misha Collin's twitter addiction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2011)

That's not technically true. If they exist on the Supernatural side and can manipulate things on our side (Raph did) then they exist in both. It's just that our universe is a different dimension where lower beings have no power. 

Probably something close to the Fairy universe. I bet angels would suck there, too.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 12, 2011)

If the French Mistake-verse is ours, at least it means that this guy exists. 





Jena said:


> Funny parts are funny, though. Especially Jared's alpaca and Misha Collin's twitter addiction.


----------



## Fassy (Aug 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> If the French Mistake-verse is ours, at least it means that this guy exists.


 I'm still wondering who that guy who dodged the bullet was. He wasn't even panicking, just moved slightly and dodged it like a boss.


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 13, 2011)

Weekend at Bobby's might be an all time favourite imo.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 14, 2011)

Fave eps out of all 6 seasons are probably Tall Tales, Yellow Fever, The Rapture Jimmy Novak, I love you, Changing Channels, The Man Who Would Be King & French Mistake.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 14, 2011)

Just checked out some of the anime episodes on the CW website. The Dean VA is so... IDK if it's just me, but I can't help but feel they simply edited some lines from the show as Dean's voice at times.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont touch the anime .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

I have tried to warn people off of the anime but nobody listens.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 15, 2011)

WHY IS IT DEAN HAVING BAD LUCK AND NOT SAM? WHY? _WHY_


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

SAM HAD THE WORST LUCK IN THE WHOLE 6 SEASONS.
HE LOST HIS MOTHERFUCKING SHOE SUNA.
HIS
SHOE.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

And he never got it back.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

Forever having that one lonely shoe missing his counterpart, such a sad story


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 15, 2011)

I want that child as my child .


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky2c33GxutM[/YOUTUBE]

Death is in the promo , hopefully we might get Death vs Cass though I doubt it would be awesome .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Given that he's supposed to disappear in 2 episodes or something, I think it's likely Death is going to curbstomp him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2011)

death can beat god, ofcourse cas will get curbstomped.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol I weeped at the Promo 

I think its pretty much confirmed Cas dies in the 2nd ep.
Misha was only bought in to do 2 eps of filming. 
In a recent video interview Jensen said that him and Jared really miss Misha not being on set already.

So ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually from the promo if you pause it at 7-8 seconds Death seem's to be dealing with Crowley in that room with all the sigils to keep Angels/Demons out.

I'm not sure If Death will deal with both Cass/Crowley, but hopefully he's there for a while as Death scene's are always amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Death should be strong enough to fingersnap both Crowley and Cas at the same time.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Trudat. Death was always my fave Horseman.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

The actor they got to play Death is just perfect.

I'm sure this probably isn't really a complement, but he _looks so much_ like Death.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah with his really thin face and body. I love the fact he loves shitty foods though, so much laughter .


----------



## Achilles (Aug 22, 2011)

Famine was also a pretty good/creepy horesman.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 22, 2011)

Promos already? Somehow I though this was further away. If Cas is gone after 2 eps it kinda makes me wonder what the point was.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Promos already? Somehow I though this was further away. If Cas is gone after 2 eps it kinda makes me wonder what the point was.



I'll put what I said in the SPN FC;

Yeah well, well all know Sera fucking Gamble wants to get Sam and Dean back to the normal hunting they used to do back in the day. But killing Cas off in order to do it is a pathetic way to get to it.
Cas' God plot could of served at so much more then giving him a possible 2 eps to have it. I mean he just of been redeemed, he could of spat back up the souls with some hearty speech from Dean or something, and with that Cas could of left, like to do whatever after about 5 eps or so, not 2.
I've got a feeling this season is really going to be a pile of shit :|


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 22, 2011)

> Yeah well, well all know Sera fucking Gamble wants to get Sam and Dean back to the normal hunting they used to do back in the day. But killing Cas off in order to do it is a pathetic way to get to it.
> Cas' God plot could of served at so much more then giving him a possible 2 eps to have it. I mean he just of been redeemed, he could of spat back up the souls with some hearty speech from Dean or something, and with that Cas could of left, like to do whatever after about 5 eps or so, not 2.
> I've got a feeling this season is really going to be a pile of shit :|



Interesting.

I thought they could have maybe pulled an angle by maybe making a caveat to holding so many souls perhaps causing Castiel's vessel to become burned out or strained. Perhaps in a confrontation with Death Castiel could even be forced to run through so many souls that he expends them and reverts to normal.

I think the problem in the new season storytelling will come where they have Castiel killing more innocent people. At that point, I think the bro's might move to kill Cas anyway, and abruptly ending any future possibility of seeing their classic camaraderie again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Gonna miss Cas either way.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Famine was also a pretty good/creepy horesman.


He was really creepy. 

I also liked Pestilence. 

War is the only one that I'm kind of so-so on, but he was barely on the show before he got killed.



Kelsey said:


> I'll put what I said in the SPN FC;
> 
> Yeah well, well all know Sera fucking Gamble wants to get Sam and Dean back to the normal hunting they used to do back in the day. But killing Cas off in order to do it is a pathetic way to get to it.
> Cas' God plot could of served at so much more then giving him a possible 2 eps to have it. I mean he just of been redeemed, he could of spat back up the souls with some hearty speech from Dean or something, and with that Cas could of left, like to do whatever after about 5 eps or so, not 2.
> I've got a feeling this season is really going to be a pile of shit :|


I just wish they wouldn't have pulled the Cas/God thing the fuck out of nowhere.

Eve was being set up to be the big bad. I was re watching some of Season 6 recently, and this is just *conjecture* because _obviously_ I do not work on/own Supernatural, but it seems like they were going to make Eve the main villain of the series but then they decided they wanted to make Castiel the final villain. If you'll notice, they didn't _really_ reference how Cas needed help in heaven (whenever they mentioned him, the focus was on the stolen items) until after Eve died. Immediately after that and nearly every episode following were _stuffed_ with references to how Cas was losing his grip on heaven and was desperate for power.


And, yeah, call me close-minded but I won't be watching this series if they kill off Cas. Obviously I liked the show before he joined, but I strongly doubt that Season 7 will be amazing enough to overcome that blow.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess. Okay, so Cas dies, and then what? Another baddy flies in? Crowley? I mean okay, if they have that sorted to such a tight point then that's fine but I will not forgive Cas' death if Dean or Sam, mainly Dean, shrugs off Cas like he was nothing and he gets over his death in like 3 eps. 

Cas meant a lot to Dean, and that _isnt _my Destiel bias speaking. They've been through so much together. Castiel pulled Dean from hell, helped him through the apocalypse, fight Crowley, fight Lucifer and Michael away, fight the angels away and fight demons away. Going through something like that with someone doesnt make a death easy so blow off.
I want to see Dean hurting


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

After Cas blows up they'll just fight the next big thing. Belial or whatever. Maybe Belial kills Cas.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

I bloody hope not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Say goodbye to your continuity, Cas is about the be trolled by a demon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Lol I weeped at the Promo
> 
> I think its pretty much confirmed Cas dies in the 2nd ep.
> Misha was only bought in to do 2 eps of filming.
> ...



yeah i heard he was really starting to feel like one of the guys


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2011)

"Ola mishamigos! J2 got me good. Really starting to feel like one of the guys."


----------



## Achilles (Aug 22, 2011)

At least this time he probably won't go out crying attractively in a gutter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

One of the guys.


You're fired.


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 22, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky2c33GxutM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Death is in the promo , hopefully we might get Death vs Cass though I doubt it would be awesome .



Fuck~ in spite of the info that came out I was still really hoping that this wasn't the end of Castiel. But after looking at this preview it's just....so goddamn disappointing that he'll be gone for good.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

Well if he does die. Lets just say no one will be able to contact me for a weekend and I shall lock myself in my room weeping deeply .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2011)

So Death showed up to tell that he isn't really god? 

 lol


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Well if he does die. Lets just say no one will be able to contact me for a weekend and I shall lock myself in my room weeping deeply .



Ah, poor Kel. 

I will miss you. 

And then go back to enjoying Season 7.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Well if he does die. Lets just say no one will be able to contact me for a weekend and I shall lock myself in my room weeping deeply .


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJuPOeNKlQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Nice to see the alpha vampire, back he was actually one of the more interesting alpha's from last season.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah. I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2011)

You mad?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

I will kill you in your sleep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

I was mad after season 6.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 23, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Nice to see the alpha vampire, back he was actually one of the more interesting alpha's from last season.



I think those are all season six clips


----------



## Damaris (Aug 23, 2011)

"TO BE HONEST, IT KIND OF SOUNDS LIKE CASTIEL WILL BE HAVING HIS OWN STORYLINE THIS SEASON THAT MAY BE SLIGHTLY SEPARATE FROM THAT OF THE WINCHESTERS (ALTHOUGH I’M SURE THERE WILL BE OVERLAP), BUT IT DIDN’T SOUND LIKE THEY WILL BE KILLING CASTIEL ANYTIME SOON. I MAY TURN OUT TO BE WRONG ABOUT THAT AS THE SEASON PROGRESSES, BUT RIGHT NOW I’M FEELING PRETTY GOOD ABOUT CASTIEL’S CHANCES OF STAYING ON THE SHOW IN AT LEAST A RECURRING CAPACITY."

Reporter after an interview with Ben Edlund at Comic Con 
-hold your horses people


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I think those are all season six clips



They are.

What a promo. Just a compilation of the previous season. Okay? That really whets my appetite for season 7.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

That interview better be damn fucking right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

At least Misha's voicebox can finally recover from his Castiel voice.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 23, 2011)

Interesting interview info. It would be nice to keep Cas around but the fact that the writers were unable to merge the heavenly war and the Alpha storylines that well did kinda bug me. It makes we wonder how they will manage varying storylines for Castiel and the brothers.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 23, 2011)

jensen, however, will be suffering from dean's voice for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

Misha needs a Russian accent forever. He sounds amazing with one .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, Dean's voice has become more and more gravely over the years.

Season 1:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

I remember watching Season 1 eps a few days ago and literally bursting out laughing at Jensen's voice when he spoke in Ep 1. He was so higher pitched compared to later seasons


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

It is a bit of a shock to go back and listen to it from Season 1. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I will kill you in your sleep


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, Dean's voice has become more and more gravely over the years.
> 
> Season 1:


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2011)

The Second Promo of Season 7 is out.
And now all hope of Cas being alive after Ep 2 has flown out the window. _AGAIN._

Click here to see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> 40 years in hell will do that to you



Good comeback.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 23, 2011)

cass is such a weird spelling.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2011)

Damaris said:


> cass is such a weird spelling.



I don't understand the extra "s".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Makes me think of Momma Cass. It's entirely wrong and the show is wrong and the producers are wrong. And the directors are wrong. And the writers are wrong. Everyone is wrong. It's Cas.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

^ Damn right CMX .


----------



## Sunako (Aug 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't understand the extra "s".



The extra _S_ stands for _souls_.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

^That thing off Tumblr?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

What's a tumblr?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

byg + himchan


----------



## Sunako (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^That thing off Tumblr?



... no.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2011)

U LIE          .


----------



## Jimin (Aug 30, 2011)

Super corrupted Castiel seems interesting. I was disappointed they made him a baddie, but this could be interesting if done right.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2011)

the promo looks great death will probably be pitted vs cas


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 31, 2011)

I am just hoping that Cas isn't truly god-level. I would like to think god and death are above all else and such a level to reach is impossible by anyone else. Death better remain badass and keep his cool and calm face while he tears Cas a new one


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

Still hating what they did with his character and always will. He's being dropped as regular either meaning a side plot with little interest or being killed.
I'm hoping the first thing. He deserves to be saved. Will always stick by that.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Still hating what they did with his character and always will. He's being dropped as regular either meaning a side plot with little interest or being killed.
> I'm hoping the first thing. He deserves to be saved. Will always stick by that.



*trolls*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm hopeful for a triumphant return of Death. Maybe this time he'll do something interesting.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Still hating what they did with his character and always will. He's being dropped as regular either meaning a side plot with little interest or being killed.
> I'm hoping the first thing. He deserves to be saved. Will always stick by that.



he got less screen time as a regular in season six than as a guest in season four, tbh


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

^ Well its been confirmed he's being dropped as a Regular sooo...


----------



## Damaris (Aug 31, 2011)

yes i know
i'm just saying regular status /=/ tons of screentime

bobby didn't have regular status in s6, cas did. yet who did we see more of?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Bobby is just that badass.


----------



## Sunako (Aug 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sRn7XaAGJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2011)

All hail the Booby


----------



## -Dargor- (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sunako said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sRn7XaAGJM[/YOUTUBE]






It's even funnier when you know he had the demon bitch locked in his basement all along 

Oh Bobby


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

New Season 7 Blurb from CW


*Spoiler*: __ 



Season seven finds Dean and Sam reeling from the loss of their friend. Sam’s violent memories of Hell threaten to overtake him, threatening not just his life, but his brother’s as well. Meanwhile, Dean struggles under the weight of a secret that threatens to tear them apart. And even as the brothers traverse the backroads of America, hunting things that go bump in the night, something is coming for them. They are about to face an enemy more canny and adaptable than any they’ve ever fought. As the landscape around them becomes increasingly treacherous, the tools they’ve come to rely upon will be stripped away. Our heroes, like so many outlaws before them, will find themselves utterly outmatched and outgunned, with no one to rely on but each other.


----------



## Kira-chan (Sep 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't understand the extra "s".


It's a pun.  "Kiss your Cass goodbye."  Do I really have to explain?


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2011)

Kira-chan said:


> It's a pun.  "Kiss your Cass goodbye."  Do I really have to explain?



WOW


I feel retarded. I totally didn't get that until just now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 4, 2011)

Where's god?


----------



## Sunako (Sep 4, 2011)

Now everything makes sense!


----------



## Kittan (Sep 4, 2011)

God = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)           .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) = God = Cas = Destiel.
logic.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

JUST DUMPING THIS FOR ALL YOU GUUIZE


----------



## Jena (Sep 5, 2011)

1:14 OMG


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 5, 2011)

Everything about it .

Misha's model face was sexy


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 6, 2011)

"Touch it?"

"Touch it."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

That gag reel destroyed my perception of reality.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

Gag Reel = The best thing of Season 6


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Gag Reel = The best thing of Season 6



Amen 

Although the gag reals are usually my favorite part of Supernatural...


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2011)

_Jensen Ackles saying "vagina"._


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 6, 2011)

Misha Collins making it sound like he wants to touch penis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to touch Bobby's penis. It likely grants badass manliness just by touch.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2011)

insta-manri powers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

And a whopper of a hard-on.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2011)

_Balls._ **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Big balls.

He's got big balls.
I've got big balls.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2011)

THIS is the MMO Square was talking about pushing


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 7, 2011)

BOOBYS THEME SONG MANG


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2011)

CMX too bad I have the biggest balls of them all


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 7, 2011)

the gag reel is out! aaaaaaahhhhhhhh! yes! dwl @ gag reel. i want to touch it! >


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> CMX too bad I have the biggest balls of them all




My balls are always bouncing, to the left and to the right.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 8, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> the gag reel is out! aaaaaaahhhhhhhh! yes! dwl @ gag reel. i want to touch it! >



I need you to let me touch it.

[DRAMATIC ZOOMS]

Touch it?

Touch it.

Touch it?

Touch it.

...Touch it?

I need to do it very... gingerly.

Well, both hands on the wheel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I need to touch it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

Booby wouldn't let you touch it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll just have to make a deal with the devil.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

I would totally sell my soul to touch Misha


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I would totally sell my soul to touch Misha





That can be arranged.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 9, 2011)

MY SOUL IS READY


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 9, 2011)

dwl @ your convo!! you guys are so dumb. internet browsers.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 10, 2011)

I am what I am


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

11 more days guys .


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope I live that long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope I live that long, too. I might commit suicide because Diablo III is never coming out.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll perform suicide most likely after the second ep of Supernatural 

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

But you can always watch the Divine series.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah and the third Ep isnt even out yet, it was meant to come out Last night .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't even know there was a second one.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it wasn't that good . 
The casting on the girl was_ terrible_.


----------



## Fassy (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm officially done with this fandom. New season spoilers are just make me want to punch something.

I came back to this fandom for Castiel and I'm leaving with him.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 13, 2011)

so who else didn't read any spoilers coming into the new season


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 13, 2011)

^Me..=D

I should probably get the fuck out of this thread..


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

Fassy said:


> I'm officially done with this fandom. New season spoilers are just make me want to punch something.
> 
> I came back to this fandom for Castiel and I'm leaving with him.



The Promo's the Summary blog.

Everything. I just can't stand it. I'm watching past the 2 eps that Misha said he filmed. If Cas dies, I don't know what I'd do. I don't know whether I'll carry on watching it or drop it.

It depends on his death scene if it happens. If its a beautiful and love-filled Death scene with Dean bawling his eyes out or something then I'll carry it on to see how the death effects Dean in the season.

If the death scene is shit and quick with hardly no time for anything emotional to happen, I'm done with it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 13, 2011)

It's Castirmaggedon


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> It's Castirmaggedon


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 13, 2011)

Season 7 will be awesome, Misha present or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I doubt it will be super great or anything, but it should be all right with Dean and Bobby.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Season 7 will be awesome, Misha present *or not.*


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not so much that they're getting rid of Cas, as much as this is just another retarded plot twist they're wipping out in a blatant attempt to be dramatic.

The whole Castiel/Crowley/Baltazar subplot I didn't like (and, ok, shoot me--I _hated_ Baltazar and found him incredibly annoying). I thought they were trying to bring the show back to its "two guys in a car hunting" roots with Eve as the big bad. I wasn't 100% down with that, but I could accept it. Then halfway through they decided that, nope, they _did_ want the angel subplot to be the main plot again and just got rid of Eve so they could do that.

I think that it's possible to kill off Cas and still have the show be interesting. I just doubt very much that the current writers will be able to pull it off.

/end bitch post


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Cas didn't even exist until pretty recently. It's not like the show sucked before he came into existence. 

The problem is it's 2 seasons past the point the show was supposed to end.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think the creators or whatever are stupid.

Thiis show has such a vast mythology great premise that it could definately strive without Sam and Dean.

After Season 5 it should have been random Hunter episodes, maybe with a storyline connecting the season at the end. But not starring Sam or Dean.

Stand alone eps could have featured any of these characters from the past, or even shown what othe hunters were doing during seasons 1 to 4:
Young Samuel Colt eps
Young John Winchester eps
Young Mary Winchestr eps
Young Bobby eps
Young Rufus eps
Random Angel warefare eps
Ellen and Jo eps

There was enough charcters and monsters and demons to creat multiple short stories not involving Sam or Dean for as long they wanted until veiwers got tired.

But continuing after the great ending of Season 5, it just seems like they're dragging things out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

But Sam and Dean are what a lot of fans come back for. It's not like Supernatural has this giant following. It's more of a cult show with teenieboppers only watching for Sam and Dean.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah but since introducing Castiel/Misha Collins so many people have fallen in love with the character and that he's contributed so much to the show, I mean, he's like one of the main characters now, he's watched and protected the Boys as soon as he arrived into the show.

I honestly think the show would suck without Cas for the pure reason that I think he means a lot to the show and means a lot to the fans.
Of course, Seasons 1-3 were just as good as when Cas didn't exist but the fandom has taken to Castiel to heavily that they just feel he should be a permanent part of the show.

Castiel deserves redemption, he deserves to be saved. He's done so much and receives so little from the Brothers, them redeeming him would just make sense to me.

how many times did I saw Show in that small talk?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

> I honestly think the show would suck without Cas for the pure reason that I think he means a lot to the show and means a lot to the fans.


It's really sad that you say that.

I trust the writers of the show to be able to write good eps without sam, dean or cas.

But for you to say something like that it means you're only watching for cas and forgeting he is a character created by the writers etc.

They could still be in it, just not as main characters in the eps set during the older seasons anyway. Althiough cas could have an ep or two for himself in what I said too.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

It scares me that Season 7 will be another or potentially worse than Season 6. I had to force myself to finish Season 6 just to come out of it pretty unsatisfied apart from a few eps like French Mistake/Man Who Would Be King, and I dont want 7 to head that way too :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I think Season 7 will be better than Season 6, but that isn't saying a whole lot. The series slumped toward the end of Season 5.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

4 > 5 > 1 > 2 > 3 > 6.

.




tari101190 said:


> It's really sad that you say that.



well I'm sorry but Castiel means a lot to me in the show. The relationship of him with Sam/Dean really make me enjoy the show.

It would be like a small void missing in the show.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> well I'm sorry but Castiel means a lot to me in the show. The relationship of him with Sam/Dean really make me enjoy the show.
> 
> It would be like a small void missing in the show.


No it sounds you like you just love misha.

The creators and writers made cas and are capable of creating new characters or storylines to interest you just as much. Or developing older ones.

If you're saying you only watch for cas and his stories but don't think the writers can create new things just as interesting then you need to think to yourself; do you like cas or misha? Sounds like misha.

I like Supernatural as a whole and trust in the writers to continue without cas. Riding on a characters fanbase is silly. They started off with a cool idea. They should be writing to expand their original ideas. Not just living of the success of one actors portrayal of a character.

The show should have more substance and integrity to it. It's about the story they want to tell, not about what characters or actors will save the show.

If the stories are good, the show will survive.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> *No it sounds you like you just love misha.*
> 
> The creators and writers made cas and are capable of creating new characters or storylines to interest you just as much. Or developing older ones.
> 
> If you're saying you only watch for cas and his stories but don't think the writers can create new things just as interesting then you need to think to yourself; *do you like cas or misha?*



.

I love them both. 
But no, I love Cas. Everything about his character. His awkward interactions, the way he drops everything to help the brothers/mainly Dean, the way he fled from Heaven because he believed in what the Brothers were doing was right and how he helped them in every single way he could. The funny quirks he has with Dean, the way he know barely anything about the modern world such as phones or the food or how to act around people.
Because I've had so many laughs and so many tears with Cas I feel so connected to the character, when I laugh and cry at Cas I'm doing them at _Cas_, not Misha. 

Yes I'm a massive fanboy which just jizz's over everything Cas but if someone else was pulled in to play Cas, take the example of Jimmy Novak being destroyed and Cas gets a new vessel which would have to be of the Novak bloodline since the angels vessels are predetermined for them it just wouldn't be the same.
Then my fondness for Misha comes in, Misha plays Cas perfectly with expressions and his interactions with the actors. Plus I love Misha as a human being, his personality and looks so yanno. I'm overly attached to both Misha and Cas.

omg this came out longer than I thought


EDIT: Plus you probably wouldn't understand since you don't have the connection I feel for Cas :I


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

ok then. But your explanation hasn't changed much. You say you're not obsessed with misha, but with cas. But you're still too invested in one character, rather than the show. Which is fine too anyway. 

It's just that I'm saying the shows concept is good and could continue without having to focus on the same specific characters.

Althoough it's rare for a series to continue with a new main cast and storyline than when it began. Only example I can think of now is Avatar making the new Korra series.



> EDIT: Plus you probably wouldn't understand since you don't have the connection I feel for Cas :I


You have no idea how much I like castiel.

Well I love cas too as my fave character and wouldn't want another actor if I had a choice. But again, I trust the writers to continue without cas or misha.

I like more about Supernatural than just one character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Someone's gay for Misha.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

/sigh. 

Don't get me wrong. I love the show, I love the plot, I love the characters. Don't make me out to be "I ONLY WATCH BECAUSE OF CAS" though I kinda did that myself, whoops but I love the plot, if I was only watching because of Cas I would of skipped seasons 1, 2 and 3 because I knew Cas appeared at 4. I loved Season 1/2/3 with all my heart because I love the mythology, the lores and the brothers interactions with each other.

Honestly, it depends on Cas' death scene (if it happens) whether I will carry on or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Gay for Cas.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gay for Cas.


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> *The show should have more substance and integrity to it. It's about the story they want to tell, not about what characters or actors will save the show.*
> 
> If the stories are good, the show will survive.



Yeah, but the existence of season 6 itself is just to appease the fans. The story was intended to be 5 seasons and it's pretty obvious from the season finale of S5 that the show was supposed to end there. But then they brought it back because it was popular, not because they weren't finished telling the story.

To me, this just seems like a desperate effort to keep people watching. 


And to defend Kels, it's perfectly fine to be upset that they're killing off a main character. I think he'd still be pissed if they were killing of Sam, Dean, or Bobby. And you can be obsessed with one particular character and/or actor but still like a show for deep emotional reasons and all that good stuff.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> And to defend Kels, it's perfectly fine to be upset that they're killing off a main character. I think he'd still be pissed if they were killing of Sam, Dean, or Bobby. And you can be obsessed with one particular character and/or actor but still like a show for deep emotional reasons and all that good stuff.



Thanks Jena  

If Sam/Dean or Bobby died, holy crap. My heart wouldn't take it. Especially with Dean since he's a close second fave character.

I don't want anyone to die .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, but the existence of season 6 itself is just to appease the fans. The story was intended to be 5 seasons and it's pretty obvious from the season finale of S5 that the show was supposed to end there. But then they brought it back because it was popular, not because they weren't finished telling the story.
> 
> To me, this just seems like a desperate effort to keep people watching.


You havn't said anything against what I've said. I think exactly this. I don't like season 6 and am not looking forward to season 7. What I wrote is what Supernatural should be doing. They are not telling a story anymore, they are just riding on their success. Their story ended at season 5 and they should have done something new, which i'm sure they're capable of. But they didn't and now the show will fail soon.



> And to defend Kels


 What is there to defend? He said the show would suck if cas was not init. And I said I watch for more than one character.



> Don't get me wrong. I love the show, I love the plot, I love the characters. Don't make me out to be "I ONLY WATCH BECAUSE OF CAS" though I kinda did that myself, whoops


Yes, you did. So I guess you don't watch only for cas now. ok. Kinda gave offthat impression with your avatar, posts and saying the show would suck without him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I could see Bobby dying and, as much as it would suck, I'd still be okay with it. Sam and Dean are too integral to the show though from the producer's POV, I think. 

It's not like they can just focus on a new set of characters.


Remember Heroes? They were going to do that with Heroes but then they clung to the original cast like babies on tits.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

No sam and deans story ended at season 5.

Sam went to hell with lucifer and michael.

While dean lived happiily ever after with his new family.

Perfect opportunity to show us some of bobbys past or others characters pasts.

It's only afterwards they were brought back together to continue the show. Not cos of a new storyline.



> Remember Heroes? They were going to do that with Heroes but then they clung to the original cast like babies on tits.


Yeah and heroes failed cos of that. Supernatural will fail if they drag it out too much like this.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could see Bobby dying and, as much as it would suck, I'd still be okay with it. Sam and Dean are too integral to the show though from the producer's POV, I think.
> 
> It's not like they can just focus on a new set of characters.
> 
> ...



If they plan on making Season 7 the last one I hope then I feel like one of the brothers will die as a depressing and sad climax, either that or Sam and Dean finish off the S7 baddy and drive off into the sunset to lick their wounds from battle.

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> No sam and deans story ended at season 5.
> 
> Sam went to hell with lucifer and michael.
> 
> ...


It just goes to show producers refuse to do so. I can't think of a single series that has actually done that. It's like suicide.

As for dragging on too much I doubt they care. Smallville, man. Smallville. 


Kelsey said:


> If they plan on making Season 7 the last one I hope then I feel like one of the brothers will die as a depressing and sad climax, either that or Sam and Dean finish off the S7 baddy and drive off into the sunset to lick their wounds from battle.
> 
> .



I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2011)

The only thing I ask from Season 7 is that it's the last one.

No Season 8. .


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> The only thing I ask from Season 7 is that it's the last one.
> 
> No Season 8. .


Yeah if they're continuing as they're doing then please no more seasons.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It just goes to show producers refuse to do so. I can't think of a single series that has actually done that. It's like suicide.


Well Avatar is continuing with all new stuff. Dunno what else has though. Maybe toons don't count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

I view the new Avatar not as true continuation, but more of a spin-off so it works.

Think about it like this: they wouldn't make another Superman cartoon that gets rid of Superman and focuses instead on random super heroes.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I view the new Avatar not as true continuation, but more of a spin-off so it works.
> 
> Think about it like this: they wouldn't make another Superman cartoon that gets rid of Superman and focuses instead on random super heroes.


Yeah ok.

I guess what I described I want, basically is a spin-off then.

Spin-offs are fine.

Batman TAS evolved into Justice League Unlimited eventually.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bought season 6


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Just bought season 6



I own all the other seasons, but I don't think I'll be buying season 6.
The episodes I like are significantly less than the episodes/things I dislike.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 14, 2011)

I LOVED season 6, except for maybe about 4 episodes or so.

So I will be perfectly happy should they roll on season 8 if they continue on as they are. 

*waits to be mocked and insulted*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

OH MY GOD.

FRENCH MISTAKE'S ON SKY LIVING TONIGHT.

_FUCKING YES._


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 14, 2011)

^Oh, you mean the episode where Misha squeals like a baby and get his throat slit? 

.....


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, when I first watched that episode, when Misha screamed in the car I rewatched that part about 5 times


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 14, 2011)

....Wait, that was a turn on? 

....

Kel dear, I will never understand you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but... It just... just does .

0:31 just...


----------



## Achilles (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

The Attractive Man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

You guys are creeping me out.


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys are creeping me out.


----------



## ss5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Supernatural is the best.  I just rented season 1 of supernatural, Next I'll have get season two, three, etc.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys are creeping me out.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure how relevant this is, but the cover for season 7 off of my xbox live video thing a majigger lol! It has Dean's head laying horizontally at the very top then Supernatural title in the middle and then Sam (with Red Eyes) head going the opposite direction of Dean? Take it for what it worth I suppose!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Dean is turning into Satan.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry, Im gonna re edit that, I mean Sam LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Sam is turning into Dean.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 15, 2011)

Red eyed Sam. Probably has to do with the hell wall plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe Belial is a super demon that possesses Sam.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

Well Sam does battle with the memories he has from his Soul's time in hell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

That plot is so dull though.

Emo Sam. Nobody wants that.


Mega-super Evil Demon Belial Mode Sam? Fuckin' A.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I know where you could buy a rope.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 16, 2011)

FUCK YOU CRAZY gun


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 17, 2011)

Last 2 pages of this thread are 

Anyway, I want evil robot sam back


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 17, 2011)

Cas , goodbye


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

Nah Cas won't die. I've come to this conclusion.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Nah Cas won't die. I've come to this conclusion.



porr kels. your unfortunately in denial.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

CASTIEL.
WILL NOT DIE.

He has to come to term with his new found powers.
Them get redemption.

So all of you, hush.
He'll live.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> CASTIEL.
> WILL NOT DIE.
> 
> He has to come to term with his new found powers.
> ...



oh kelsey.  i am sorry.  i didnt want it to happen either.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THOUGH


----------



## ez (Sep 17, 2011)

Eh, not liking God Castiel. I hope they flip the script again.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN THOUGH


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

ezxx said:


> Eh, not liking God Castiel. I hope they flip the script again.



It's Sera Gamble. She doesn't give a shit 


................................


----------



## Jimin (Sep 17, 2011)

There's a pretty easy cop-out with just taking out Misha Collins out of the cast. They could just say that Super Corrupted Castiel needs a new form and have a new actor for Castiel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 17, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> There's a pretty easy cop-out with just taking out Misha Collins out of the cast. They could just say that Super Corrupted Castiel needs a new form and *have a new actor for Castiel*.



never never never. I would definitely quit SPN if that happened.

Misha Collins _made_ Castiel who he is, taking that away from him and making Castiel a new "person" would ruin it all.

Also Misha Collins hasn't been dropped, he's been dropped at a Regular and back in Guest-Starring. 
I'm hoping redemption lies in store for Cas instead of Death.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 17, 2011)

The fans would never accept a non Misha shaped Cas. Hell, he shouldn't even still have that body in first place.




Kelsey said:


>




Carry on my wayward so-on! 



I'll see your man hug and raise you tandem bike.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 17, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> CASTIEL.
> WILL NOT DIE.
> 
> He has to come to term with his new found powers.
> ...



.....









































There, there Kel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I'll see your man hug and raise you tandem bike.



I'll see your tandem bike and raise you with Pudding





G. Hawke said:


> .....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




ASDFGHJKL HE WONT, I'LL MAKE A BET ON IT THAT HE WONT

NO NO NO .


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelsey is so cute. 

Maybe Jimmy's body will be destroyed but on the last split second Castiel will incorporate his daughter.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Kelsey is so cute.
> 
> Maybe Jimmy's body will be destroyed but on the last split second *Castiel will incorporate his daughter*.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2011)

So watching season 6, I really don't think it's that bad. I hated season 5's ending so glad they might be able to give a proper ending. It's decent so far, some really good episodes, some decent, none horrible atm. On episode 10 I believe.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 18, 2011)

@crazymtf: So innocent.  But nevertheless, I won't influence your opinion.

@Kelsey: Hey, think about it.  If you're truly Misha Collins' fan, you should support his acting career and help that he won't be stereotyped over his current character Castiel. He should try other characters, broaden his talent, make himself known to the whole world.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> So watching season 6, I really don't think it's that bad. I hated season 5's ending so glad they might be able to give a proper ending.



Your lucky there was a Season 6. Season 5 was meant to be the last season .



Fourangers said:


> @Kelsey: Hey, think about it.  If you're truly Misha Collins' fan, you should support his acting career and help that he won't be stereotyped over his current character Castiel. He should try other characters, broaden his talent, make himself known to the whole world.



I just don't like the thought of someone else trying to take over the persona of Castiel which Misha Collins has built up for 2 seasons just for it to be passed onto someone else and potentially ruin it.
Plus Claire is like what? 15? That would be sliiiiightly awkward with 2 fully grown guys having a 15 year old with them quite a lot .
Sam and Dean are now pedos


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2011)

I know and I R not innocent. I was watching this show since the very first episode air on TV. Show has had it's ups and downs. Season 4 obviously being the the most interesting season for it and probably the highlight. Though season 1-2 will probably always be my two faves. However, Season 6 really isn't that bad. The show has always followed monster of the week story, so season 6 just feels like that. Not nearly as "OMFG" game changers of season 4 and 5 but it's still a good season. Season 3 remains the weakest for me by far.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Season 6 will always be the worst for me, I just hated how the story was everywhere, Eve was completely fucked off when she was meant to be main baddy, then Godstiel. .

As I said before 4 > 5 > 1 > 2 > 3 > 6


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't wait for the new season, goooooo

Criminal Minds, Castle, Glee and Supernatural is gonna be a fun filled week.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm excited/worried/scared


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 18, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I just don't like the thought of someone else trying to take over the persona of Castiel which Misha Collins has built up for 2 seasons just for it to be passed onto someone else and potentially ruin it.
> Plus Claire is like what? 15? That would be sliiiiightly awkward with 2 fully grown guys having a 15 year old with them quite a lot : rotfl.
> Sam and Dean are now pedos : LOS



So you're ok if Castiel died and you see Misha in another series? 

16, running on hormones and everything.  Awkward, that's why it'll give a whole new light in this show. :ho

psh, can you imagine the life of a Destiel shipper? Dean will be torn apart because he feels like he's molesting a girl even though technically it's the other way round, Cas is few thousand of years older than Dean, heh. 



crazymtf said:


> IHowever, Season 6 really isn't that bad. The show has always followed monster of the week story, so season 6 just feels like that



Yeah, about that...



Scott Pilgrim said:


> Can't wait for the new season, goooooo
> 
> Criminal Minds, Castle, Glee and Supernatural is gonna be a fun filled week.



Oh wow, you're watching the same series that I'm watching.  except CastleThis is eerie.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> So you're ok if Castiel died and you see Misha in another series?
> 
> 16, running on hormones and everything.  Awkward, that's why it'll give a whole new light in this show. :ho
> 
> psh, can you imagine the life of a Destiel shipper? Dean will be torn apart because he feels like he's molesting a girl even though technically it's the other way round, Cas is few thousand of years older than Dean, heh.



Yes I am. Well technically no I'm not. I don't want Cas to die. But I don't want him to be someone else, I want Misha to stay as Castiel and Castiel to live.

either scenario;
Cas dies (In a horrible way and Dean doesn't show true emotions, like Cas gets a meaningless death) ; I'll quit it. 

Cas dies but has his redemption and Dean is shown to be heavily effected or at least cares ; I'll carry it on.

Cas doesn't die but Jimmy does, meaning Misha leaving and Cas taking a new vessel who would have to be in the Novak bloodline ; I'll quit it.

I'm 17 and I'm not running it on hormones, its the connection I've grown with the actor and character being together. Like what if someone suddenly came in and played Dean who wasn't Jensen? I'd quit it faster then you can blink.

Destiel goes down this season, I just feel it so hard. Everyone on Tumblr is making the "I'll go down with this ship" preparations T___T


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2011)

I dont think Castiel is going to die, but at most the real god might step in eventually

If he dies, i think it wont be by sam and dean honestly. They were both sort of responsible for putting cas in the state of mind he was in, and killing him is as bad as dean killing sam, and there's no real moral lesson in it. It's just them killing another monster, and cas isn't just another monster

anyway im totally peepee excited about this season!! I just marathoned season 5 and 6 together (and 6 was the first time watching it since I didn't tune in last season, believing there was nothing interesting left to coax out of the series (as well as not having any tv)). Good God, season 6 was kind of limp wristed and dullsville compared to 5, and I might have considered it to have jumped the shark if it wasn't for the last 4 episodes. Im sad Mitch Pileggi got such a crap role this season, but his death was pretty funny

also first time poster in this thread so 

HI



> Cas doesn't die but Jimmy does, meaning Misha leaving and Cas taking a new vessel who would have to be in the Novak bloodline ; I'll quit it.


 cas is god tier now, so does he even need a vessel?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

taboo said:


> Im sad Mitch Pileggi got such a crap role this season, but his death was pretty funny



I was pretty depressed how badly Samuel was played out, he just looked like a constant asshole all the time and that caused me to REALLY dislike his character and felt kinda happy when he died.



> also first time poster in this thread so
> 
> HI



Welcome welcome! Expect to see Castiel-Faggotry goodness from me since it's all I'm good for 



> cas is god tier now, so does he even need a vessel?



But that's like saying Lucifer is the Devil, overlord of Hell, yet he still needed a vessel so .


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2011)

> But that's like saying Lucifer is the Devil, overlord of Hell, yet he still needed a vessel so .


But yeah, that's just it, Lucy was still an Angel, albeit the most powerful one. I think Cas got so much juice that maybe he has enough power to actually change his physicality (not saying he digivolved into 'God', though it's possible, but to me it's too soon to be clear on what the hell he actually is now)



> I was pretty depressed how badly Samuel was played out, he just looked like a constant asshole all the time and that caused me to REALLY dislike his character and felt kinda happy when he died.


I'm just sad because I love Agent Skinner from the Xfiles 



> Welcome welcome! Expect to see Castiel-Faggotry goodness from me since it's all I'm good for


I hope you dont mind if i join you in that once in a while 

lol when he was like BOW DOWN TO YOUR NEW GOD i was like YES 

THIS IS MY HEAVEN


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

taboo said:


> But yeah, that's just it, Lucy was still an Angel, albeit the most powerful one. I think Cas got so much juice that maybe he has enough power to actually change his physicality (not saying he digivolved into 'God', though it's possible, but to me it's too soon to be clear on what the hell he actually is now)



Hmm yeah I see what you mean. I wouldn't say Cas is God but he's on God Tier levels, because without the souls he's just an angel against whilst we can assume God is God no matter what you do to him.



> I hope you dont mind if i join you in that once in a while
> 
> lol when he was like BOW DOWN TO YOUR NEW GOD i was like YES
> 
> THIS IS MY HEAVEN



Of course I dont mind! It's nice to see someone who's willing to fangasm alongside with me with Cas .

I admit I don't like the God-plot with Cas because it pretty much makes his death seem imminent because Gamble probably doesn't even want to make redemption for Cas but I'm hoping she will. 

Seeing the Promo Video killed me inside a little, seeing Castiel acting so heartless but I'm believing thats the Souls fault.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 18, 2011)

What will you do if they kill off Cas, Kelsey?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What will you do if they kill off Cas, Kelsey?


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, the ant comment made me feel like the monster souls were affecting his head, but honestly it's been a slippery slope this whole season. I mean sheesh, he was distrusted and betrayed by pretty much everybody because of the Crowley bit, which wasn't unreasonable, but he hinted that pride was his downfall. He was so busy trying to juggle all these things and get a happy ending that I think it really stressed him to a breaking point, especially when people he actually loved and wanted to save were betraying him. When his great temptation came, there wasn't anything left to tether him to reality. I guess his God complex kicked in and he felt like the only appreciation left he could trust was from devoted worshipers. 


though tbh i wouldn't mind seeing him doing a bit of smiting lol



edit: oh yeah, i meant to ask, does anybody know if this new season will be streamed live somewhere? I watched lost that way and I was just curious. if not, i'll have to drive to my parent's this friday because I CANT WAIT FOR IT TO COME OUT ONLINE AHH


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

taboo said:


> Oh yeah, the ant comment made me feel like the monster souls were affecting his head, but honestly it's been a slippery slope this whole season. I mean sheesh, he was distrusted and betrayed by pretty much everybody because of the Crowley bit, which wasn't unreasonable, but he hinted that pride was his downfall. He was so busy trying to juggle all these things and get a happy ending that I think it really stressed him to a breaking point, especially when people he actually loved and wanted to save were betraying him. When his great temptation came, there wasn't anything left to tether him to reality. I guess his God complex kicked in and he felt like the only appreciation left he could trust was from devoted worshipers.
> 
> 
> though tbh i wouldn't mind seeing him doing a bit of smiting lol



True. Dean has been helped by Cas so many times and whenever Cas asks for help Dean always makes a comment which isn't needed and completely shrug him off and it pisses me off no end. Dean deserves to hurt a little through this, Dean should feel guilty and he should stick his hand out and admit he was wrong and that he wants to help Cas.

I wouldn't either but by the look of the trailers he goes into churches and attacks Priests, I dont like that :/


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2011)

> I wouldn't either but by the look of the trailers he goes into churches and attacks Priests, I dont like that :/


Really? I saw that bit and assumed it was something like in some of those crazy churches, people get so full of the spirit of the Lord that they collapse/seize/speak in tounges, but I never thought of it that way.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

It looked like a proper church


----------



## taboo (Sep 18, 2011)

im going to have to pretend the guy was secretly bad touching choir boys and deserved it then


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, let us think that...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

orly?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder if Dean will cry when Cas dies.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if Dean will cry *when* Cas dies.



IF. IF.

and honestly, yes I hope so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

When.

Hasn't it been confirmed? Aren't you just clinging onto some misguided homoerotic hopes that Cas lives and gets nude?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 19, 2011)

Words hurt CMX


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Just


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When.
> 
> Hasn't it been confirmed? *Aren't you just clinging onto some misguided homoerotic hopes that Cas lives and gets nude?*



It hasn't been confirmed no.

and yes. Yes I am ...


----------



## taboo (Sep 19, 2011)

he's not gonna die!!! (i dont think)

now i've got fucking butterflies in my stomach on top of my peepee excitement and lack of appetite. I was doing just fine till i came here and started thinking he might die and now i'm having problems all over the place!!! (lol)

but seriously though, if he dies then I'll probably go back to pretending the series ended at season 5 


seems like there's a lot of Destiel (?sp) fans in here. i used to kind of like that till this past season that kind of hooked me on Cas + Crowley for some reason. That scene where Cas got all up in his face and told him to stop talking was kinda hot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

He's dead, bros.


Just like everyone who fights Kenshiro: he's already dead.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

taboo said:


> seems like there's a lot of Destiel (?sp) fans in here. i used to kind of like that till this past season that kind of hooked me on Cas + Crowley for some reason. That scene where Cas got all up in his face and told him to stop talking was kinda hot



Destiel is a gorgeous pairing. I love Destiel, it's my OTP so hard .

I ship a lot of pairings though, I ship;
Destiel
Wincest
Wincestiel
Balth/Cas
Crowey/Cas
Sastiel 

Then I ship IRL pairings;
Jen/Jared
Misha/Jen
Misha/Jared
Misha/Sebastian
Misha/Jared/Jensen





CrazyMoronX said:


> He's dead, bros.


----------



## taboo (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's dead, bros.
> 
> 
> Just like everyone who fights Kenshiro: he's already dead.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm, Dat Mishapout


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Destiel is a gorgeous pairing. I love Destiel, it's my OTP so hard .
> 
> I ship a lot of pairings though, I ship;
> Wincest
> Wincestiel










> Then I ship IRL pairings;
> Jen/Jared
> *Misha*/Jen
> *Misha*/Jared
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Get out of here with that gay shit.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 19, 2011)

Achilles said:


>



Becky was based off me, duh


----------



## taboo (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get out of here with that gay shit.



oh yeah i forgot i kind of like Cas x Meg too

angels and demons are hot


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2011)

To actually think this thread used to be really manly


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> To actually think this thread used to be really manly



Depends on your definition of manly.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 19, 2011)

Out of curiosity, when did the Misha love get so big? I remember there was a time when I was really one of the few people who used Castiel stuff. Then like... that changed all of a sudden. Tbh, S4 Castiel was my favorite one.


----------



## taboo (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk i really started to like him in season 5, where he replaced Dean as my favorite character, but there was always things I really liked about him, such as the way he dressed, Jimmy, his personality, etc. I gotta admit, the first time he appeared and said he was an angel, i got a pretty big thrill out of it

the end of s6 really just put me in a Cas mood


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

taboo said:


> oh yeah i forgot i kind of like Cas x Meg too
> 
> angels and demons are hot



This is acceptable.

Or Crowley x Castiel.  Imagine the gay fuckin' there!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> Out of curiosity, when did the Misha love get so big? I remember there was a time when I was really one of the few people who used Castiel stuff. Then like... that changed all of a sudden. Tbh, S4 Castiel was my favorite one.



I fell in love with Cas/Misha straight away. I dunno, just hit me so hard I just fell for them both instantly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Because he's horny for demon meat.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because he's horny for demon meat.


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

> As for Meg/Castiel, I heavily dislike it because it was a pathetic attempt to make Cas seem somewhat remotely straight


 lol tbh I thought it was there to perpetuate the idea that cas was becoming more comfotable with demons and was slowly becoming more unstable. It's not a pairing I take really seriously (I don't thake any pairing in this show seriously) but I loved the interaction between Cas and Meg in season 5 too, and the scene where he throws her on the holy fire was fucking awesome too, lol. Makes me think that if that pairing ever came to be, Cas would be very very stadistic


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Cas was a real BAMF when he did that to Meg with the fire. I was like "GURL, U AWESOME "


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Cas has a raging hard on and the only thing that can sate his sexual appetite is demon meat.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cas has a raging hard on and the only thing that can sate his sexual appetite is demon meat.



Or Deans mouth.


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cas has a raging hard on and the only thing that can sate his sexual appetite is demon meat.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Cas. Dean still remains my favorite. Almost done with season 6, still enjoying it, don't get the hate. This is far better then 3...where was the hate for that one?


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cas has a raging hard on and the only thing that can sate his sexual appetite is demon meat.





Kelsey said:


> Or Deans mouth.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Misha/Sebastian Balthazar/Cas > Misha/Mark Crowley/Cas



crazymtf said:


> Not a huge fan of Cas. Dean still remains my favorite. Almost done with season 6, still enjoying it, don't get the hate. This is far better then 3...where was the hate for that one?



. 

I admit I didn't like Season 3 all so much but I still preferred it to Season 6.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Dean is obviously the star of the show. I wonder if Sam actually has non-gay, non-female fans at all.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean is obviously the star of the show. I wonder if Sam actually has non-gay, non-female fans at all.



My male friend is a fan of hi---



> I wonder if Sam actually has *non-gay*



oh nevermind .


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

lets see how the new season will be high hopes.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean is obviously the star of the show. I wonder if Sam actually has non-gay, non-female fans at all.



Given the showrunner, I don't think it matters. Sera Gamble will keep pimping Sam and that stupid wall either way.



Oh, and this is Bobby's world. The Winchesters just live in it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It's Bobby's World?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

I like Sam. He's pretty good character, brings out some of the best moments for Dean.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Crazy, I never knew.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's Bobby's World?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Given the showrunner, I don't think it matters. Sera Gamble will keep pimping Sam and that stupid wall either way.



Sera Gamble is a Sam!Girl and she's mentioned it before, but she lets her own views of the show influence her writing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Bobby's awesome childhood. Partying underwater with fish that don't stink.



I used to watch that show all the time.


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

Not really a Sam fan myself

whenever he's onscreen, my brain sort of interprets whatever he's saying as white noise until something else happens. Though I do admit he is a very good looking guy :3c


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish death would put up a wall between me and Sam


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Sam's okay, but I love Jared. 

Castiel > Dean > Sam

Misha > Jared > Jensen

pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't exactly hate Sam or anything, I just think it's obvious he's the crappiest character on the show.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't exactly hate Sam or anything, I just think it's obvious he's the crappiest character on the show.



Yeah I guess. I think it's the whole Ruby thing that put me off him a lot. 

He chose a Demon over his own Brother. That'll forever piss me off.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

Sam was my favorite character until season 3, when Dean started getting more development. 

Now I think Dean's my favorite. Although I do still like Sam. His choices, however, are...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Though saying that, if it wasn't for Sam's choices, Castiel would of never appeared ...


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 20, 2011)

My two fave characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yeah I guess. I think it's the whole Ruby thing that put me off him a lot.
> 
> He chose a Demon over his own Brother. That'll forever piss me off.


It was the demon blood! 


Jena said:


> Sam was my favorite character until season 3, when Dean started getting more development.
> 
> Now I think Dean's my favorite. Although I do still like Sam. His choices, however, are...


I never really liked Sam all that much. Not really. I always thought Dean was better, though originally it was because he had more comedic relief and I recognized him from Smallville.


tari101190 said:


> My two fave characters.



Is it me, or does Crowley look a little fat?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it me, or does Crowley look a little fat?




GTFO


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Mark Sheppard is adorable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Fatty fatty fat fat.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

YOU LEAVE MARK SHEPPARD ALONE, YOU'RE JUST JEALOUS THAT SO MANY PEOPLE WANNA FUCK HIM 

INCLUDING ME


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I may be jealous of his poontang-getting ability, but I'm not jealous of you wanting to do him.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

I want Dean to save Cas.

It's about time Dean did something for Cas.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

i want death to kill castiel. to see if he really can with all the souls he has taken


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> *i want death to kill castiel.* to see if he really can with all the souls he has taken


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Death to Cas.

Death to Cas.


*Death. To. Cas.*


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2011)

Cas be a hater. Dean gonna finish off that foolish angel who's power hungry.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i want death to kill castiel. to see if he really can with all the souls he has taken



He should be able to. Didn't he say he would reap God?


That reminds me, I need a Death set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't see imageftw. It's filtered by Sprint.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

I SAID FUCK THIS SHIT I'M OUT BECAUSE I HATE YOU ALL


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cas be a hater. Dean gonna finish off that foolish angel who's power hungry.



i dont think he's power hungry, i think he's had a good thanksgiving dinner's worth of power


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Cas isn't Cas right now. The influence of the number of souls within him is really messing him up. He has thousands of pissed of souls of nasty buggers from Purgatory and they're all ripping inside of Cas most likely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I SAID FUCK THIS SHIT I'M OUT BECAUSE I HATE YOU ALL


Oh really? 


Kelsey said:


> Cas isn't Cas right now. The influence of the number of souls within him is really messing him up. He has thousands of pissed of souls of nasty buggers from Purgatory and they're all ripping inside of Cas most likely.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

YEAH WELL, I LOVE SPN THEREFORE I HAVE TO LOVE THIS THREAD.

Goddamn my hardcore obsession.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

nope i am serious


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't mind me, I'm just in denial, idek


----------



## taboo (Sep 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just in denial, idek


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Cas dead yet?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

You're begging for an ass whipping


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I will just call on Crowley to kill you for me. And then I'll have him bring me Cas's severed penis.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Bitch Crowley can't even touch me. I have Salt and Holy water ready, not to mention Devils traps all over the house, I'm ready .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I will just give Crowley a vacuum.

SALT DEFEATED.

I will also give him a bottle of spray paint.

DEVIL TRAP DEFEATED.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

and the amount of holy water?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

He has a rain slicker and umbrella.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

What ever


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will just give Crowley a vacuum.
> 
> SALT DEFEATED.
> 
> ...



Now that you say that, it seems so simple.

Not hard to carry a small hand vacuum and a can of spraypaint around. Especially when you can teleport to get hem quickly.
That would be my top priority.

Demons are not very smart.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Well it would be a little boring if Demons could foil the plans so easily


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

If they did an ep where a demon takes out a vacuum and spraypaint it will be the best ep ever.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

I would actually love Crowley to do that and just be like


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

Make it so.

Excited for the Buffy immersion ep coming up too. Spike and Cordelia in Supernatural.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Excited for the Buffy immersion ep coming up too. Spike and Cordelia in Supernatural.



Wait, what?
Is this legit?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

just gunna...



.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wait, what?
> Is this legit?




Not playing the Buffy characters, just the actors I meant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Now that you say that, it seems so simple.
> 
> Not hard to carry a small hand vacuum and a can of spraypaint around. Especially when you can teleport to get hem quickly.
> That would be my top priority.
> ...


For real. The salt seems like the easiest thing to defeat. Hellhounds were able to snort it away I think. I mean, why not just get down on your knees and blow? 

And just a little break in the pentagram = broken trap. It's silly.


tari101190 said:


> Not playing the Buffy characters, just the actors I meant.



 Must See TV.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Not playing the Buffy characters, just the actors I meant.



Still awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Just looking at that for Season 7 depresses me


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Make it so.
> 
> Excited for the Buffy immersion ep coming up too. Spike and Cordelia in Supernatural.



nice wonder what they will play. demons, angels or humans


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Vampires.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll say humans on this one


----------



## Sunako (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> just gunna...
> 
> 
> 
> .



... STAND THERE AND WATCH ME APPROVE


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunako said:


> ... STAND THERE AND WATCH ME APPROVE



                <3


----------



## Achilles (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice wonder what they will play. demons, angels or humans



A human and a Witch.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

So, SPN is on tonight. 

It's Season 6 ep 16. The one with the Worm... mind... thing... and where Rufus dies () & Samuel dies ()


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Must See TV.



Oh shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

It'd be nice if there was at least some vampire reference in that episode.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> So, SPN is on tonight.
> 
> It's Season 6 ep 16. The one with the Worm... mind... thing... and where Rufus dies () & Samuel dies ()



I'll watch it for "Bubbeh's" friend Rufus only.




I think cousin what's-her-name died then too.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> So, SPN is on tonight.
> 
> It's Season 6 ep 16. The one with the Worm... mind... thing... and where Rufus dies () & Samuel dies ()



I swear this one was just on the other night.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 21, 2011)

I honestly don't want to watch it. I don't really like the episode at all, Rufus shouldn't of died, the only good black man in the series aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand he dies along with the others.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 21, 2011)

Just 2 more day's then it finally starts again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7m_djmIyWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2011)

What a douche. That's not my castiel


----------



## taboo (Sep 21, 2011)

i, for one, embrace dark lord castiel

i hope he blows up a lot of awesome shit


----------



## Angelus (Sep 22, 2011)

Rewatching Supernatural to prepare for the new season


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 22, 2011)

Death will solo douchebag cas in the first ep


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2011)

In Castiel we Trust


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

IN CASTIEL I WILL FOREVER TRUST.

If he dies, then fuck you Supernatural. 

I'll cry
and cry and cry
and cry and cry and cry
but I will forever love Cas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

When Cas dies I will shed a manly tear.


But I will continue watching Supernatural.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

That's crazy. Cas is a relatively new character, why would I stop watching the show if he dies? Sure he's a good character, but he is hardly even around in the first place.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

YOU DONT UNDERSTAND HOW WE FEEL CRAZY, WERE SO ATTACHED TO THE GUY I WEEP EVERYTIME I THINK ABOUT HIM DYING... .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

To each his own, I guess. I like Cas, but I'm not obsessed with him or anything.


If Dean and Bobby died at the same time along with Cas, then I'd stop watching.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

I won't stop watching if they kill Cas.
I will stop watching if they make him get a new host.

Then I will ragequit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

What if the new host is a hot redhead? :33


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

Then it will be socially acceptable for Dean to bang her.
And he shall.
And I shall be like "da fuk dood"


----------



## taboo (Sep 22, 2011)

> That's crazy. Cas is a relatively new character, why would I stop watching the show if he dies? Sure he's a good character, but he is hardly even around in the first place.


he's not that new, he's been on the show for three years. That's half of the entire run~ 

It's not so crazy that I'd lose interest if my favorite character left. TBH I didn't even watch S6 till it was on DVD because I didn't think they could top the Apocalypse, which was something that they had been working up to since day one (whether the writers knew it then or not). I pretty much hated S6 and only watched it for Cas, and my interest in this series was only renewed because I felt like they were working up to something big involving him. If he's dead, then there's not a whole lot left for me. Cas is a great big baddie because the boys considered him a bro and the viewers know him and have sympathized with him. He's complex and conflicted (or was), and his death by the winchesters won't be true justice because Cas isn't truely evil (perhaps just clouded and angry). He's also got fantastic parallels with Lucifer, only instead of being bratty and spiteful of god, you can't tell if he honestly wants to be the better new god because the real one isnt around or if he's just numb and doesn't care. You can't top that with another boring EVE. If Death or Crowley become the next Big Bad, then that would be pretty interesting, so I might watch that, otherwise I'm done with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Dean x Cas would finally come to fruition.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

Dean x Cas has always been canon.

Ever since Cas walked through those Barn doors, exploding shit like a baws


----------



## taboo (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dean x Cas would finally come to fruition.



If Jimmy is replaced with a girl, does that mean Crowstiel cant happen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Dean x Cas has always been canon.
> 
> Ever since Cas walked through those Barn doors, exploding shit like a baws


I mean in the, "Stick it in me, Dean!" kind of way.



taboo said:


> If Jimmy is replaced with a girl, does that mean Crowstiel cant happen?



Sure. Cas will be fucking everybody on the show. Like a true woman.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> IN CASTIEL I WILL FOREVER TRUST.
> 
> If he dies, then fuck you Supernatural.
> 
> ...



1 day until Supernatural? How did I not know about this?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

The World said:


> 1 day until Supernatural? How did I not know about this?



Bitch needs to keep up


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2011)

this is the last season right?


----------



## Achilles (Sep 22, 2011)

1 more day. They better spring for an awesome classic rock song for the recap montage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Gabe said:


> this is the last season right?



Last season was the last season.


Who knows anymore.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm _hoping_ this is the last Season.


----------



## taboo (Sep 22, 2011)

That magazine picture of Jared and Jensen posted in the FC said in the caption that they're looking at a season 8, but I kind of hope this is the last season.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

THIS HAD BETTER BE THE LAST SEASON


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

They will have at least 3 more seasons.  Can't be beat out by Smallville.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 22, 2011)

taboo said:


> they're looking at a season 8


----------



## taboo (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah here it is


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm..."looking into" doesn't really confirm anything though. If this is Castiel's last season, then I want it to be the last season of the show. If not then I say go for it....it depends how well this season turns out


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 23, 2011)

Honestly, they could do something ridiculous with season 8 like ripping off ghostbusters or something and I'd still watch it, and I bet it'd still be better than half the shows on TV so meh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Season 8 will just be a solo of Sam's adventures into Fairy Land. It will be colorful, vivid, bright, cheery, funny, homoerotic, and full of fairies like Sam.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

TONIGHT GUYS TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT ASDFGHJKL


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm _hoping_ this is the last Season.





Jena said:


> THIS HAD BETTER BE THE LAST SEASON



*DON'T YOU EVER SAY THAT!*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Cas gonna get murdered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Still can't see those images.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2011)

i'm only watching this series for cas since i'm starting back up because of season 7. watch season 1 a few months back

HE BETTER NOT FUCKING DIE

>:[


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

emROARS said:


> i'm only watching this series for cas since i'm starting back up because of season 7. watch season 1 a few months back
> 
> *HE BETTER NOT FUCKING DIE*
> 
> >:[



Trudat sister. Trudat.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Gotta wait until 2am. I can do this


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 23, 2011)

cant. wait!!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

I didnt know there were so many SPN Fans on here


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Whenever I see this gif I like to pretend that he's not wearing any pants.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

^ I like the way you think.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

I swear to fuck if Cas dies... anyone up for protest?


----------



## Sophie (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> MEEEEEE



YOU MEAN US BOTH.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Sophie said:


> YOU MEAN US BOTH.



and about half of Tumblr


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

When Cas dies you'll all still watch the show.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Depends how he dies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Death will put a scythe in his ass.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll put a scythe in your ass.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

OH TUMBLR


----------



## emROARS (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> OH TUMBLR



lol at homoerotic undertones


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Dean/Cas forever .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2011)

LESS THAN 30 MINUTES GUYS!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

I CANT TAKE IT.

MY STOMACHS DOING FLIPS AND I FEEL REALLY REALLY SICK.

I'm not prepared. /ohgodohgod.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2011)

comeon, only about 15 minutes left :ho


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

IM NOT READY /flies off to prepare self.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _season 7_ 




Leviathan Castiel?


Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh noes, CAS! :rofl

So far this is interesting.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 23, 2011)

"I'm gonna watch some asian cartoon porn." 


Hell yeah! Lucifer's back.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 23, 2011)

I felt like the final scene was a direct troll for Kelsey's fandom lol


----------



## chulance (Sep 23, 2011)

Dayuuum Leviathan runs this show.

I hope they bring in Cthulhu.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2011)

I would have preferred to Keep God-Cas around longer. Smiting heretic preachers and Michele Bachmann clones. He was truly a good God.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope cast comes back ;_____;


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 23, 2011)

Fucking great season premiere. 

Death scene's were top notch as per usual, God castiel was interesting for a while, having Mark Pellegrino back is  and the Levithan's look pretty beast.

Looking forward to this season.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Based on premieres alone, so far I'm liking Season 7 much more than Season 6


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, I was expecting Castiel to try to take either Sam or Dean's body as a vessel, but I'm glad they axed GodCas quickly. Leviathan seems kind of meh though. I did a quick wiki and maybe they'll do something like , especially since they brought Lucifer's actor back.

The Cas/Death confrontation was awesome btw.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Based on premieres alone, so far I'm liking Season 7 much more than Season 6


Agreed the season 6 premiere was so fucking boring, this one is the exact opposite.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll just put what I put in the SPN FC


*Spoiler*: _Season 7_ 



Cried through the whole ep. Well most of it. 
When Dean said "Just kill him" I died inside. It fucking broke my heart to hear him say that, though there was hesitation in his face.

When Cas came asking for helped I couldn't stop crying, but why the fuck was it Sam who had to call out for him? Dean should of been the one calling out. 

When Cas was dying against that wall and he was talking to Dean, the guilt in Cas' face was fucking tremendous. When he asked Dean "Does it you" and Dean says "No" the pain that spreads across Cas' face is heartbreaking, knowing that he's hurt Dean so badly.

Then he died. Dean was so close to crying, I cried. Then he came back alive, I wouldnt get go of my laptop screen, smiling through my tears. Then Cas turned, I couldn't, I couldn't fucking hold it, I was sat gobsmacked. Just when I thought all was well, but then I remembered, I'm watching Supernatural. 

But Dean's face when Cas came back to life, he was so relieved it made me heart twinge in happiness.

Just. Fuck you Supernatural.

I want ep 2 so hard now.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'll just put what I put in the SPN FC
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Season 7_
> ...



also putting what I put in the Supernatural FC in response to this 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'd like to think that Dean's dickish actions in this episode were intentional on the writers' part.

Like he couldn't handle/didn't want to handle that it was his friend doing such terrible things, so he accepted that "the real" Cas was gone and that there was nothing he could do about it and so he shouldn't even try. And then when he confronted Cas, he didn't think that there was any of his friend left, so he treated him like a monster.

When he thought Cas was dead, he revealed a little bit more of how he _actually_ felt (_i.e.,_ sadness).

Idk, that was just my take


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Sep 23, 2011)

Leviathan - 1
Cas - 0


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

I just feel fucking Dead inside. Idek.


----------



## Fassy (Sep 23, 2011)

Gamble needs to take out a dictionary and look up the word "redemption" because clearly she didn't know what it meant when she wrote this episode. 

Ugh I felt like Castiel and Dean were out of character but more Dean than Cas.

I really don't like the direction Gamble is taking at all. One thing I must say Misha should totally be nominated for an Emmy.


----------



## taboo (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Fassy said:


> Ugh I felt like Castiel and Dean were out of character but more Dean than Cas.



I can agree with that. 

Although I think improper characterization started the last season...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

Fassy said:


> Gamble needs to take out a dictionary and look up the word "redemption" because clearly she didn't know what it meant when she wrote this episode.
> 
> Ugh I felt like Castiel and Dean were out of character *but more Dean than Cas.*
> 
> I really don't like the direction Gamble is taking at all. *One thing I must say Misha should totally be nominated for an Emmy.*



YES AND YES A MILLION TIMES YES.

Dean was complete fucking asshole in this ep. No matter which way you look at it, Sam had to be the one to call him out? What bullshit is Sera pulling? "I'M GOING TO MAKE MY SAMMY-POO LOOK EVEN NICER pek" No Sera, you're pulling your fangirl shit out your ass and missing the point.

Cas and Dean are meant to be the closer friends, not Sam and Cas. 

Though you could look at it saying that Sam saw the pain Dean was feeling but knew Dean wouldnt act on it, so Sam did instead. 

But Sera writing Dean saying "Just kill him" was disgusting. Completely and utterly disgusting and out of character.


----------



## taboo (Sep 23, 2011)

god this means another season of SAM'S PROBLEMS

kill me


----------



## hehey (Sep 23, 2011)

wtf.... I MISSED THE PREMIER!!!1 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## taboo (Sep 23, 2011)

at first i thought Misha was doing a Jim Carrey impersonation

then i thought about Jim Carrey as Death


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

taboo said:


> god this means another season of SAM'S PROBLEMS
> 
> kill me



I know. We all know that's Sera Gamble's doing. Since she's a Sam!Girl and all.

Why can't a season be about Dean or Cas for once? Season 3 for Dean I guess but it was 16 eps not 22. Fml.


----------



## taboo (Sep 23, 2011)

well as long as Misha is still on the show, I won't believe Cass to ever truly be dead

so even though I'm not sure how I feel about the Casthulu, i'm kind of glad to get to see Lucifer



hope that shit gets fixed by christmas though


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 23, 2011)

I loved the season premiere, great stuff all around!


My condolences fangirls...


----------



## Kittan (Sep 24, 2011)

This episode was better than all of season 6 combined.

Even God Cas was concerned about keeping Lucifer and Michael in the cage...I wonder how strong they actually are.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Already posted my thoughts in the FC, so just going to rehash:



G. Hawke said:


> Holy freaking hell.
> 
> Finished watching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2011)

Great season premiere.

I'm also in the "fuck the haters season six was pretty good" camp.

And finally, Lucifer being back = 10/10. Perfect. Best thing.

Love the character, love the actor.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

Dean watching hentai 

so is it a leviathan or multiple leviathans? 

misha's face when he goes after bobby..hahahahaha


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Dean watching hentai
> 
> so is it a leviathan or multiple leviathans?



I think leviathan*s*.

Cas said "I can't hold *them* back", and when the takeover was complete, it said "*we* run the show now".

So yeah, I am guessing multiple Eldritch Abominations.



> misha's face when he goes after bobby..hahahahaha



I am sorry, that was awesomely creepy _and_ funny.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

I need that gif

it was literally

'ah !! *goes after bobby*


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I need that gif
> 
> it was literally
> 
> 'ah !! *goes after bobby*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvLvwKP9dOI[/YOUTUBE]

@1:37


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

MISHA FOR ALL THE FUCKING AWARDS.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> MISHA FOR ALL THE FUCKING AWARDS.



THIS.

SO FUCKING THIS.

But it'll never happen.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

IT WILL IF KELSEY HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> IT WILL IF KELSEY HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT





You're just so adorable when you go into Misha Obsessed mode.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Really?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Really?



That gif is fuck awesome. 

It would be creepy on other people, but it works for you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I take that as a compliment 

when Levi!Cas took over, people got scared, but under all my tears I was there like "You're fucking adorable Misha. Srs."


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I take that as a compliment
> 
> when Levi!Cas took over, people got scared, but under all my tears I was there like *"You're fucking adorable Misha. Srs."*



.....

My point laid bare and true. 

Well, I loved that moment as well.

And there were no tears. 

Honest.

Really.

I swear.

......


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> .....
> 
> *My point laid bare and true. *
> 
> ...



I dont understand 

I cried hard afterwards, I admit. Because, I was just broken with that I was there thinking "He's okay...? Are we finally getting a happy end---" and then the Levi appeared and well. Just fuck.

But I love the way the Levi acts. Being all crazy and 


idek. just. squee.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I dont understand
> 
> I cried hard afterwards, I admit. Because, I was just broken with that I was there thinking "He's okay...? Are we finally getting a happy end---" and then the Levi appeared and well. Just fuck.
> 
> ...



I mean you proved my point of being an adorable Misha fangirl/boy(pick your preferred terminology). 

I enjoyed the moment mostly of the creepy smile + laugh and the way Misha changed his entire body language and demeanor that you instantly knew that this was something entirely different.

That was brilliant, just fucking brilliant.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I mean you proved my point of being an adorable Misha fangirl/boy(pick your preferred terminology).
> 
> I enjoyed the moment mostly of the creepy smile + laugh and the way Misha changed his entire body language and demeanor that you instantly knew that this was something entirely different.
> 
> That was brilliant, just fucking brilliant.



Oh I see 

Like I said.
ALL OF THE AWARDS.

I'm just fearing when my depression about it all kicks in again .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Really?



USING THIS GIF FOREVER


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> USING THIS GIF FOREVER


----------



## Sunako (Sep 24, 2011)

Misha's face there reminds me of Boxxi (?)


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Boxxi?    .


----------



## Sunako (Sep 24, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

BOXXY. YOU'RE COMPARING THE OVERLORD TO FUCKING BOXXY?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2011)

It's still pretty funny how terrified dean is of death.

he can give lucifer a big FU, but he absolutely terrified when death is near.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Link removed



She has them crazy eyes.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> It's still pretty funny how terrified dean is of death.
> 
> he can give lucifer a big FU, but he absolutely terrified when death is near.



Yeah but one touch off Death and boom, you're dead. Death is just awesome anyway .


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

I loved how Death still went ahead and ate them deep fried stuff Dean brought him.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

DEATH X JUNK FOOD.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> DEATH X JUNK FOOD.



Now there's a ship I can get behind.


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

I was rewatching the Death scene and I got worried because he said "I've got a tingle that I'll be reaping one of you very very soon" 

:I


edit:

rofl


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> I was rewatching the Death scene and I got worried because he said "I've got a tingle that I'll be reaping one of you very very soon"
> 
> :I



I am pretty sure it was because he thought GodCas was about to smite some Winchester ass instead of simply leaving. 



> edit:
> 
> rofl



I love Sera Gamble and I am not afraid to say it.


----------



## Stripes (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> DEATH X JUNK FOOD.



Being Death means you get munchies all the time. I can tap that.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2011)

liked the episode. death was awesome


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I am pretty sure it was because he thought GodCas was about to smite some Winchester ass instead of simply leaving.


he was pretty cryptic tbh it could have meant anybody





> I love Sera Gamble and I am not afraid to say it.



i never said i hated her 

SO I WILL NOT COME AT YOU


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2011)

i thought he was going to kill godcas and then godcas ran away


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> i never said i hated her
> 
> SO I WILL NOT COME AT YOU



Well, that was anticlimactic then. 

I am enjoying the LeviCas persona thus far, cause it is obvious Misha is having a load of fun with it.

Castiel can stay benched as long as LeviCas stays awesome.

The creepy smile and laugh makes me optimistic.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> I was rewatching the Death scene and I got worried because he said "I've got a tingle that I'll be reaping one of you very very soon"
> 
> :I
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

GREATEST SUPERNATURAL VISUAL EVAR.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> GREATEST SUPERNATURAL VISUAL EVAR.



I found that a little heartbreaking, all those angels just killed so easily. .


----------



## Stripes (Sep 24, 2011)

DARK REALIZATION.

Every Episode. 

THE ROAD SO FAR:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

lol im starting to wonder if there are even any angels left


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> lol im starting to wonder if there are even any angels left



I am pretty sure whichever legions originally loyal to Cas are probably still amongst the living.

But yeah, the heavenly host have probably found their numbers drastically cut down.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Stripes said:


> DARK REALIZATION.
> 
> Every Episode.
> 
> ...


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Stop the sadness dammit, stop it now. 

This was an epic episode, stop trying to make me cry.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I CANT HELP IT. I want Cas to live.

Cas will live right?

Right?

Guys?


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2011)

*frustrated scream*

Ok, I'm utterly pissed with Dean. He's such a dick! It's....this is horrible! I mean, Cas is all regretful and sincere and Dean is like "yeah, you utterly screwed you moron".

ARGH! And I said one post before that Dean is my fav. character but at the end of Season 6 and this 1st episode of Season 7 makes him really unlikeable.

I wonder how angels are created. If they were created by the hands of the God and God ran away, that means that there are a limited number of angels and some day they'll be instinct?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I CANT HELP IT. I want Cas to live.
> 
> Cas will live right?
> 
> ...



He will, I bet my status as a SamGirlGuy and my man crush on Jared on it. 

The things I do for you. 



Fourangers said:


> I wonder how angels are created. If they were created by the hands of the God and God ran away, that means that there are a limited number of angels and some day they'll be instinct?



God made them.

So yeah, their numbers are finite.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> *frustrated scream*
> 
> Ok, I'm utterly pissed with Dean. He's such a dick! It's....this is horrible! I mean, Cas is all regretful and sincere and Dean is like "yeah, you utterly screwed you moron".
> 
> ARGH! And I said one post before that Dean is my fav. character but at the end of Season 6 and this 1st episode of Season 7 makes him really unlikeable.



Yeah I cant believe how much of a dick he was either :/ I was just sat there like "Why? Cas really needs you right now, he's in the up most pain and dying, and you just treat him like shit?" It's damn annoying.

I'm hoping Dean picks his game up in Ep 2 since Ben Edlund's writing it and we all know Edlund loves a bit of Destiel <3



> I wonder how angels are created. If they were created by the hands of the God and God ran away, that means that there are a limited number of angels and some day they'll be instinct?



Interesting thought ... . That's a scary thought especially since the Demons population grows and grows x___x


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> He will, I bet my status as a SamGirlGuy and my man crush on Jared on it.
> 
> The things I do for you.






I'm hitting the depression stage of the Eps already, fml


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yeah I cant believe how much of a dick he was either :/ I was just sat there like "Why? Cas really needs you right now, he's in the up most pain and dying, and you just treat him like shit?" It's damn annoying.
> 
> I'm hoping Dean picks his game up in Ep 2 since Ben Edlund's writing it and we all know Edlund loves a bit of Destiel <3
> 
> Interesting thought ... . That's a scary thought especially since the Demons population grows and grows x___x



Ugh, I just wished there was a consistency in his character you know. The Dean I know wouldn't do that. He wouldn't be so...so...rash and acid. That was mean. Fucking mean, he was never like that with Sam or Bobby. And he said that he thought Cas like his own brother. And then he acted like that. Fuck it, seriously, fuck it.

Lololololololol. Maybe God will appear, since it's Edlund. 

Exactly.  I mean, the lowest angel is strong against many demons but if their population are diminishing, what will happen after that? 

I'm hoping that they are like demons, but only on the positive side. I mean, really good souls that kept purifying and received grace, becoming angels.

But nah, I don't think so.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> I'm hoping that they are like demons, but only on the positive side. I mean, really good souls that kept purifying and received grace, becoming angels.
> 
> But nah, I don't think so.



Naw, demons are corrupted and broken Human Souls, with Lilith being the first human soul tortured and broken by Lucifer in hell.

Angles are basically soulless automatons, created literally by the hand of God.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Ugh, I just wished there was a consistency in his character you know. The Dean I know wouldn't do that. He wouldn't be so...so...rash and acid. That was mean. Fucking mean, he was never like that with Sam or Bobby. And he said that he thought Cas like his own brother. And then he acted like that. Fuck it, seriously, fuck it.



It seems that when Sera writes him, he's a lot more colder to Cas compared to when anyone else writes him. Well thats what I noticed anyway, I mean Sera writes him a little more concerned later on in the ep but when Cas is in that bad state, the way she wrote Dean to be such an asshole really hit me hard with anger. 
Because you're right, Dean wouldn't do that, he would want to help Cas as much as possible.

"Just kill him." I just... Can't get over Dean saying that. I really really can't.



> Lololololololol. Maybe God will appear, since it's Edlund.
> 
> Exactly.  I mean, the lowest angel is strong against many demons but if their population are diminishing, what will happen after that?
> 
> ...



EDLUND IS GOD .

That's a nice thought that people who go to Heaven can be purified and angel-ized though, being an angel doesn't seem all that fun really .__.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone ever simply consider the fact that maybe Dean has finally had it? I mean really, really had it?

While even I acknowledge that the writers probably overdid it, Dean's depression and giving up on the possibility of saving Cas made logical sense. The angel lied and betrayed them, ascending to become a universal being that could only be touched by god and his equal, Death.

Sensibly, Dean would logically infer that there is no Cas to save, and the anger and seemingly coldness towards Cas is simply a defense mechanism against the pain and sadness he is feeling.

I will agree that at the tail end of last season Dean should have trusted Cas or given him a little trust, but while I agree that the writers probably overdid it, his behavior towards Cas in this episode is perfectly logical.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Anyone ever simply consider the fact that maybe Dean has finally had it? I mean really, really had it?
> 
> While even I acknowledge that the writers probably overdid it, Dean's depression and giving up on the possibility of saving Cas made logical sense. The angel lied and betrayed them, ascending to become a universal being that could only be touched by god and his equal, Death.
> 
> ...



"Lied, betrayed." I've heard that with Sam. Sam went over to the demon side over his own brother and yet Dean didn't even blink before he decided that he'd be saving Sam.

What about when Sam was all full on demon blood and there was barely a Sam there anymore? Or what about when Sam lost his soul and there really wasn't Sam there? Did Dean pull out death and kill him? No, Dean stuck his neck out for Sam every single time something went wrong with him.

The one time Cas really fucks up because he was trying to help Heaven and Dean throws his hands up like a little child and gives up. Screw the fact that Deans "had enough" because when Cas mentioned the fact that Sam wasn't doing so well Dean was on it quicker than anything.

Dean wants to help Sam again with his broken wall even though there seems to be no options out there. There's no options out there for Cas and Dean just shrugged it and just thought Death was the answer.

I mean I understand since Sam is Deans only relative pretty much left but Cas was called a brother by Dean meaning he should mean just as much to Dean as Sam does.

I won't justify Dean's response for wanting to kill Cas with Death without even thinking about it or showing any guilt until Cas turned around like "Did you really just say that?" with hurt all over his face.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2011)

Okies, now let's put a lil bit of Dean being a bitch aside and concentrate on the new creature here:



Here's some interesting bits:



> In Canaanite myth, Liviathan was the personification of the chaos at the beginning of the Universe: a seven headed, Fire-breathing crocodile-dragon, the power of the primordial ocean given form. He lurked in the depths of the sea which was himself, waiting on his moment to surge up and snatch victims.
> 
> Later Jewish sources describe Leviathan as a dragon who lives over the Sources of the Deep and who, along with the male land-dragon Behemoth, *will be served up to the righteous at the end of time.*(bolded: interesting. So Cas will be able to control the Leviathan later?)



Genesis 1:21 repeats the tradition: 


> "God created the great sea monsters - taninim. According to legend this refers to the Leviathan and its mate. God created *a male and female Leviathan*, then killed the female and salted it for the righteous, for if the Leviathans were to procreate the world could not stand before them."



I remember when Cas was looking on a mirror and his stomachs starts moving, there were some feminine screams.



> In Christianity, the Leviathan of the Middle Ages was used as an image of Satan, endangering both God's creatures—by attempting to eat them—and God's creation—by threatening it with upheaval in the waters of Chaos. St. Thomas Aquinas described Leviathan as the demon of envy, first in punishing the corresponding sinners.



Any coincidence that Lucifer appeared in this episode then?


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2011)

Theory:

Castiel's angel Soul Goes to hell, Crowley turns it into a demon, Castiel becomes some crazy demon/angel thing, at the end when they beat Leviathan Castiel retakes the body.

Castiel's back.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

So there's a female inside Cas? UNACCEPTABLE . But interesting to say the least, I doubt they would let Cas get the control though because that'd be too easy I guess.

I'm guessing the Levi's are going to go on some batshit killing spree and Dean/Sam/Bobby will obviously try and stop it, but I dont know. I still smell Cas' death drawing close and it depresses me.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, personally and I mean really personally, blood born brother > best friend.

I would walk on hot coals for my best male friend, but I am more likely to forgive my brother over him. Does that makes total sense? Probably not, logic wise. But the truth is sometimes blood sings truer than any other bond.

So for me _personally_, Dean forgiving Sam makes more sense than him forgiving his best friend. I can relate to the decision making process there, because it is what i would most likely do, no mater how illogical it may seem to you. 

And like I said, it is probably just him subconsciously attempting to protect his shattered feelings from being stomped on again should any actual attempt to save RealCas only to have it fail. A defense mechanism of sorts, and having retreated into my own many times over the years, I understand how appealing it can be crawl into it and never leave.

Please don't hate me Kel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Of course I dont hate you, you silly goose .

I understand completely that family > friends or whatever but... It was just too quickly how Dean gave up. I would understand if they had been trying for weeks and weeks to sort out the problem but it was barely time in which Dean tried to solve the problem and just wanted to get rid of it.

It was just cruelly written is all :/


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Of course I dont hate you, you silly goose .







> I understand completely that family > friends or whatever but... It was just too quickly how Dean gave up. I would understand if they had been trying for weeks and weeks to sort out the problem but it was barely time in which Dean tried to solve the problem and just wanted to get rid of it.
> 
> It was just cruelly written is all :/


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

JUST GUNNA POST SOME LOVE


----------



## Stripes (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Stop the sadness dammit, stop it now.
> 
> This was an epic episode, stop trying to make me cry.





G. Hawke said:


>




Kelsey's emotional bucket of tears are starting to drip on me! This ain't my fault! 



Kelsey said:


> I CANT HELP IT. I want Cas to live.
> 
> Cas will live right?
> 
> ...





No way in hell is Castiel gonna die.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 24, 2011)

You know something that I noticed in this episode? How Death was talking....a little bit fondly about God, as if God was his lil brother. It felt like this:

So here I was, with my younger brother playing sand castle. My younger brother was excited and built a gigantic godzilla-like monster with seven heads, but I said that it was too creepy, so with a pout, my lil bro put it aside. 

Then, he continued to build some tall things with wings and then many little things that resembled some kind of ant. 

Once he finished, he stuffed his chest with pride and stared down his creation, saying that the tall thingies were going to protect the many little thingies. 

And then I said: "Ok, so now it's also time for me to have my fun right?"

My lil bro answered: "Yeah, go ahead."

I started stomping down some random sand sculptures here and there, until the sand was soft again so my little bro could have his fun building all over again.

Bored waiting for me, my lil bro shrugged and went to play something else.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2011)

so cas is dead and he was taken over. wonder what he will end up being. also people are saying dean was a dick when cas was trying to ask for forgiveness. but i did not see it that way. i saw it as dean was not mad and let bygones be bygones. like cas did not have to proves anything to dean. guess people expected dean to be very emotional or something about forgiving cas. i like how dean did it he was still his friend he forgave sam for siding with ruby he probably forgave cas right there and did not need cas to make up for what he did. but man cas was creepy at the end. sucks death did not do anything but he was awesome. dean told him to kill cas because there was no other choice at that moment he was on a power trip he knew it would end bad and it did. it seemed like dean finally had it with the whole BS happening around him at that point. but in the end he seemed to forgive cas and not need him to do anything to prove himself like i said previously.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> *so cas is dead* and he was taken over. wonder what he will end up being. also people are saying dean was a dick when cas was trying to ask for forgiveness. but i did not see it that way. i saw it as dean was not mad and let bygones be bygones. like cas did not have to proves anything to dean. guess people expected dean to be very emotional or something about forgiving cas. i like how dean did it he was still his friend he forgave sam for siding with ruby he probably forgave cas right there and did not need cas to make up for what he did. but man cas was creepy at the end. sucks death did not do anything but he was awesome. dean told him to kill cas because there was no other choice at that moment he was on a power trip he knew it would end bad and it did. it seemed like dean finally had it with the whole BS happening around him at that point. but in the end he seemed to forgive cas and not need him to do anything to prove himself like i said previously.



I stopped reading here.



Fourangers said:


> You know something that I noticed in this episode? How Death was talking....a little bit fondly about God, as if God was his lil brother. It felt like this:
> 
> So here I was, with my younger brother playing sand castle. My younger brother was excited and built a gigantic godzilla-like monster with seven heads, but I said that it was too creepy, so with a pout, my lil bro put it aside.
> 
> ...



This is amazing. I loved reading that so much. Oh God. I totally feel that now. 

asdfghjkl

I love you Rangers.


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

what we can expect from sam winchester this season


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

I was so hoping my gif would actually happen


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Which Gif did you want again Vino?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I stopped reading here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



expected result fan usually dont like to hear if something bad happens to their character. for now i am going to say he is dead cause the thing that posses cas said he was. till shown otherwise.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Because he's possessed you assume he's dead? We've have no wingshot off the angel so I count him as alive.

Demons possess humans and they can come out the wreckage alive, same with the angels, as we've seen from Jimmy Novak. I just think the Levi's have put Cas where Jimmy is and takes over.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> what we can expect from sam winchester this season


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Which Gif did you want again Vino?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

oh.. well!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well played.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Vino said:


> Well played.



Thanks bro


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> oh.. well!



I fucking love his facial expression.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm weirdly in love with Levi!Cas. Like so hard.


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

rofl


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I*'m weirdly in love with Levi!Cas. Like so hard.*



....

Kel dear, sometimes you scare me.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> rofl



I LOVE YOU SO MUCH CROWLEY. I REALLY DO.



G. Hawke said:


> ....
> 
> Kel dear, sometimes you scare me.



whatttt?! I'm not the only one T__T


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> whatttt?! I'm not the only one T__T



Cas is currently is the embodiment of several Eldritch Abominations who were locked away by God because they basically wanted to eat all of creation. 

You are quote "weirdly in love" end quote with this persona. 

You not being the only one does not make it any less scary.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I mean like, I love the way Misha acts as them. The funny expressions, the enthusiasm, it's all so hot, on the Misha front


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

I know, I know. 

Just messing with ya.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

I want to watch the rest of the seasons but after reading the summaries they seem sooo....angsty. ;_;

No HEA at all really. 

I dun wanna sob like Kels.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

......

I don't know why but I just love LeviCas's expressions.


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Cas is currently is the embodiment of several Eldritch Abominations who were locked away by God because they basically wanted to eat all of creation.




THE DUDE PLAYING THE DUDE DISGUISED AS ANOTHER DUDE THAT'S POSSESSED BY THE DUDES


----------



## Sin (Sep 24, 2011)

When did this thread get overrun by Cas fangirls?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I want to watch the rest of the seasons but after reading the summaries they seem sooo....angsty. ;_;
> 
> No HEA at all really.
> 
> I dun wanna sob like Kels.



Got a link to the summaries?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> THE DUDE PLAYING THE DUDE DISGUISED AS ANOTHER DUDE THAT'S POSSESSED BY THE DUDES



....

MY BRAIN IS BROKEN. 



















Well, okay, not really.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

VESSELCEPTION  .


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Got a link to the summaries?



i was looking at the wiki page for the general summaries. 

:/

so the whole thing is:

a dead man is possessed by an angel which is possessed by a god which is possessed by 7 demons

inception turning i?

edit: kils got there before me. damn.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I just read up to Shut up Dr.Phil since that's as far as they go for descriptions right? I just want next to come


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> a dead man



Pretty sure Jimmy is still alive.



> is possessed by an angel



Correct.



> which is possessed by a god



More like millions upon millions of monster souls.



> which is possessed by 7 demons



I doubt they are going with the demonology version of the 7 princes of hell, maybe more Lovecraft instead.

Not too hard to follow.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Cas is inside Jimmy. I always love saying that.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cas is inside Jimmy. I always love saying that.



.......


----------



## emROARS (Sep 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Pretty sure Jimmy is still alive.
> *looooool poor jimmy.
> *
> 
> ...



B-b-but

Belphegor...Mammon...Beezlebub (if you don't count bub and bel as the same guy)

;_____________;

I adore Demonology and Angelology. I'm obsessed with it. I'm way into guardian angels and stuff it's not even funny.

Ironically enough I'm not a christian lol.

But realisticly, all I know is that Castiel is the angel of Thursday or of Jupiter. 

So for all you know Kels, on Thursday Castiel watches you.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 24, 2011)

Its kind of like the menos in bleach () there are millions of souls inside cas but the leviathan(s) are probably the most powerful and thus can get control of cas


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

emROARS said:


> So for all you know Kels, on Thursday Castiel watches you.



That's when I do my sexy dance for him in my room, knowing he's watching ... .


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

rofl i love tumblr so much


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy fucking Shit


----------



## LoT (Sep 24, 2011)

The most impressive part of the episode was GodCas vs Death. Amazing!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuckkk this season looks like its going to be fucking awesome. Fuck it I hope there is another season.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

I cant really name a best part of the ep for me my list would be;

Godstiel/Crowley interaction
Dean/Cas when Cas was like "I'm sorry Dean" my heart ;____;
When Cas died and Dean's face was broken MY HEART ;_________;
Leviathan!Cas. Misha Collins is a God.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 24, 2011)

this episode was hilariously low budgeted


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Really? I thought it might of been a little higher with the effects and that used.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 24, 2011)

LoT said:


> The most impressive part of the episode was GodCas vs Death. Amazing!



Cas knows not to fuck with Death and his pimp cane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2011)

taboo said:


> rofl i love tumblr so much


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

Death is a fucking Pimp. Easily in my top 5 fave characters.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so disappointed Super Corrupted Castiel only lasted a grand total of about 40 mins in episode running time. I really was trying to look forward to him.


----------



## taboo (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

I was so unbelievably glad that they did not have Death one-shot Castiel.
I was afraid they might do that.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 24, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> I'm so disappointed Super Corrupted Castiel only lasted a grand total of about 40 mins in episode running time. I really was trying to look forward to him.



But now we have super corrupted over-taken sexy crazy Misha levi!cas which I am intrigued by


----------



## Violent Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Honestly I was expecting to be disappointed because I figured the series was going to run out of ideas to keep me interested and I was going to have to watch this season in despair but it seems my expectations were wrong .........and I'm so happy I am 

Death is a fucking boss


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 24, 2011)

death will always be fucking boss. there is a serious masskillings of demons/angels and 1st borns etc. nin this series. even the pagan gods. shit might be peaceful when all is said and done.  

my perfect ending. dean becomes a reaper, bobby becomes god, sam chills in heaven with crowley in hell. 'thou shall not kill idgit'
but all that aside I enjoy new realms being added and death teasing about other planets. I want dean to venture through purgatory and the fairy realms, it would work for his progression that he has been everywhere and seen everything. As much as you fangirls scream want I want most of all in this season is more rock music, female characters and bloodshed because bloody episodes make this show great.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But now we have super corrupted over-taken sexy crazy Misha levi!cas which I am intrigued by



And by "intrigued by" you mean "aroused by"


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Because he's possessed you assume he's dead? We've have no wingshot off the angel so I count him as alive.
> 
> Demons possess humans and they can come out the wreckage alive, same with the angels, as we've seen from Jimmy Novak. I just think the Levi's have put Cas where Jimmy is and takes over.



because the demon said he was dead i dont know what else you want me to say. the guy took over the body cas is in i doubt a vessel can withstand to beings inside them. if he is alive i doubt he will be in same body. so either way dont care for him to much to fight over it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 24, 2011)

God Cas out Epic Troll Cas in.


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

I saw this thing on tumblr and it made me laugh so hard.


*Spoiler*: _Warning: spoilers for S7_ 





*Spoiler*: _It's also kind of stupid._ 




Link removed


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> I saw this thing on tumblr and it made me laugh so hard.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Warning: spoilers for S7_
> ...





Bloody hell.



I am not sure if it's funny or sad that I knew the moment I saw that scene that some Destiel fangirl would automatically go to a "MPreg & Dean's the father" line of thought.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

In the series finale cas will descend from heaven in nothing but a thong

Kelsey dies from overjizz.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> And by "intrigued by" you mean "aroused by"



........................... yes 



Jena said:


> I saw this thing on tumblr and it made me laugh so hard.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Warning: spoilers for S7_
> ...



OH MY GOD FUCKING HELL  . I CANT EVEN--- 
AND BEFORE GOD CREATED MAN, HE CREATED MISHA COLLINS 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> In the series finale cas will descend from heaven in nothing but a thong
> 
> Kelsey dies from overjizz.



... oh
oh

dear god

oh.
shit.
oh.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 25, 2011)

Fangirls + Supernatural =


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Fangirls + Supernatural =


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Sep 25, 2011)

So since everyone loves speculating about powerlevels. Leviathans>Archangels?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Older? Yes. 

More powerful? Debatable.

Which is why I am almost sure that at some point, unless LeviCas is dealt with quickly, the Archangels with be released from their cage.

Because the simple truth is the Winchesters have no weapons against the oldest of Gods children.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

I would like to that maybe the Levi's are created before Angels/Archangels and maybe God realized the mistake he made in creating them and whilst he didn't destroy them, maybe he created the Archangels more powerful than the Levi's just in case anything like this happened or the Levi's broke out or something.

So on that thought, I think the Arch's are stronger than the Levi's, but we'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> This is amazing. I loved reading that so much. Oh God. I totally feel that now.
> 
> asdfghjkl
> 
> I love you Rangers.



Why thank you.  I am flattered. I live to serve.  

I love you too~~~~~~~~~~pekpek



@Kelsey: According to supernatural.wikia:



> The Talmud Baba Batra 75b states that the archangels Michael and Gabriel will be the ones who slay the Leviathan. Other legends say God will slay the beast. Source: Leviathan in Judaism





Yay! :WOW Exciting! :WOW


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> url]http://www.supernaturalwiki.com/index.php?title=Leviathans[/url]
> 
> Yay! :WOW Exciting! :WOW





Now that makes me miss Loki/Gabriel.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 25, 2011)

Same.  Maybe God will resurrect him or something.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

POTENTIAL FOR GABRIEL TO COME BACK? ASDFGHJKL. But it's been pretty much thrown in that Gabriel is done and dead. Michael I can't see doing anything.

What if Balthazar kills them?
OH GOD PLEASE BALTHAZAR. 
I saw no wing-shot so Balth is still alive.
Come back Balthy


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

Heavens Angel Population has been reduced severly by God Mode-Castiel bastard stole my cheat code for Season VII of Final Destination quick phone Death I hear he's sympathetic to people who've been cheated like him or anyone else in his division of operations...

[DEATH - PRINTERS]

Yo' some guy runnin around playin the dude who thinks he THE DUDE up STaIRS

[DEATH]

Not interested...

(Phone sfx)

Be right up...

...

Manhandles Faux God Castiel while drinking a slushi.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

^ I have no idea of half of what you just typed


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know, I actually have a theory that God will free Lucifer and Michael (the reason why Lucifer was in this episode, maybe he really got out and was now psychologically torturing Sam) and then convinced in some way to make them cooperate to kill the Leviathans.

If the supernatural wikia pointed Gabriel and Michael, maybe they meant by strong entities, the archangels, so doesn't necessarily meant those two specifically. 

On the other hand, this theory doesn't make much sense to me, since it doesn't involve the main characters.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> POTENTIAL FOR GABRIEL TO COME BACK? ASDFGHJKL. But it's been pretty much thrown in that Gabriel is done and dead. Michael I can't see doing anything.
> 
> What if Balthazar kills them?
> OH GOD PLEASE BALTHAZAR.
> ...


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> On the other hand, this theory doesn't make much sense to me, since it *doesn't involve the main characters*.



Problem here though is that there are no way for the Winchesters to do anything. 

They are literally screwed.

At least with the Archangels there was the cage and such already there for them to exploit.

The Leviathans predate known universal existence, thus technically there should no lore on how to deal with them so at this point the remaining Archangels look like the only bet in town.

Well, there is Death, but he said he kinda liked them anyway.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>





Why is the whole cast of SPN so fucking sexy 

I would have them all.

Cas, Dean, Sam, Crowley, Balthazar, Chuck, Death he's just so bamf, Booby, Gabriel, Lucifer, Ruby 1.0, Meg 2.0, Alistair 2.0 don't ask, just... He was awesome.

I would take all variations of Misha Collins in SPN in every way possible.

Cas, Jimmy, 2014!Cas, Meta!Misha, Godstiel, Levi!Cas.

All of them.

ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

The Winchesters: Hey Death you gonna help with The Leviathans
Death: Nope I like them they're interesting

The Winchesters: Well we're screwed... I mean the only person who
could help is God and since their aren't that many Angels or Archangels around
finding him is going to be problimatic.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Why is the whole cast of SPN so fucking sexy
> 
> I would have them all.
> 
> ...



You forgot the Metalicar whore.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

^


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2011)

Seriously is tumblr really that packed with SN gifs?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Seriously is tumblr really that packed with SN gifs?



Oh my good man, you have no idea.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

Rob said:


> So since everyone loves speculating about powerlevels. Leviathans>Archangels?



It depends, I think leviathans may have more raw power being as old as they are, but the arch angels would have more 'skill' with their power, not to mention levis seem to be absolute psychos so they probably don't have the same focus the angels do when using their powers .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Vault said:


> Seriously is tumblr really that packed with SN gifs?









.......................


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

levi cas is so cute omg kawai desu!!!! 

I think this is a manly show and I shed a manly tear over what happened to the manly cas


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh it is a manly show, always has been. 

It just has a homoerotic undertone that slaps you in the face.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 25, 2011)

With its cock


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

It slaps me more in the mouth than in the face. I'm trying to give the show pleasure.

Am I doing it right?

Am I playing along with the metaphor correctly?

Should I fondle the shows cock?


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> It slaps me more in the mouth than in the face. I'm trying to give the show pleasure.
> 
> Am I doing it right?
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2011)

funny how dean said death is his bitch but look at him perfectly place his food


and death is all


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>





It wasn't meant to be funny 




~Gesy~ said:


> funny how dean said death is his bitch but look at him perfectly place his food
> 
> 
> and death is all



DEATH IS THE BAMF-EST CHARA. End of.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Death is the boss. 

Even when they had him bound they were so bloody scared of him.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> It wasn't meant to be funny


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>



OH GOD LOOK AT THE PAIN ON HIS FUCKING FACE.

I CANT---


----------



## ez (Sep 25, 2011)

I wonder if we'll see Cthulhu.



> Leviathans>Archangels?


Apparently Leviathans were created before angels and men were, so it's possible...but I doubt that they'd be stronger than Michael and Lucifer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> OH GOD LOOK AT THE PAIN ON HIS FUCKING FACE.
> 
> I CANT---


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

fuck I cant take the emotion. My heart is shattering


----------



## taboo (Sep 25, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> funny how dean said death is his bitch but look at him perfectly place his food
> 
> 
> and death is all


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Sep 25, 2011)

am I the only one still obsessed with the entrance song for death.

I am sooo going to play it when I'm out on halloween.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

It was pretty badass.

Who am I kidding?

EVERYTHING ABOUT DEATH IS EPIC


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Sep 25, 2011)

Just saw the episode. Good stuff. 

If Death could have been bound so easily, I am supprised Crowley didn't attempt it. The guy was all out of options. Was he planning on hiding in his little caravan for the rest of his life?

I love how Death is the one constant in the entire show. He have seen angles being unstoppable, then fodderized, and then the whole fiasco with the archangels. Powerlevels seem to fluctuate, but Death always remains on a whole other level. They better never ever mess with that. Its fun to see Dean always shit his pants when near him.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

I love Crowley, when Cas arrived he was just like "Bollocks" .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 25, 2011)

The Winchesters are like: We better not piss Death off he could take us both down just by winking.

LMAO


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Hence why Dean shit himself and bought Pickle chips for Death.

I would buy Death the whole McDonalds company if he would be my bitch.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> It was pretty badass.
> 
> Who am I kidding?
> 
> EVERYTHING ABOUT DEATH IS EPIC





Never touch a pimp's coat.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Never touch a pimp's coat.



"Oh hey Death! Bro, sweet ass co---" *touches* /dead.

"Bitches don't touch the Pimp Coat."


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 25, 2011)

bitches aint got nothing on deaths coat


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2011)

If I could have Cas' or Death's coat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

They did a very good job with the premiere. I really enjoyed. it.

I'm pretty sure Cas is gonna die next episode though.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn right it was awesome.


.............


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I just wonder how Cas is going to die. 

Maybe the Leviathans will eat him from the inside out. Or maybe they'll shapeshift and his actor will just be replaced.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

According to taboo Misha's been confirmed to be in Ep 7 .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

So he's coming back for a guest appearance.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

BUT CAS IS STILL ALIVE


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2011)

I quite enjoyed that episode.  Sam's little hallucinations initially annoyed me but they got more entertaining.

I have to say I totally didn't see Leviathans coming as a new evil and I like it.  Cas wiping out all of Raphael's followers makes me happy because it means we probably are going to finally get away from biblical lore, the civil war in heaven is over.

I cheered out loud when Cas was wiping out all the religious hypocrites, and honestly who here besides me would LOVE to have that stain glass Castiel window in your house?

The fact that even a group of humans can so easily bind Death just further confirms what I've always thought which is he can only reap God if God were to allow it.  When he can be crammed in a box and bound by Gods son and bound by the Winchesters in some guys living room I'm not impressed.  I've always thought it would be something like when the universe ends and its just God and Death then Death would reap God and when there was no longer any life (and thus no death) then Death would cease to be.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I cheered out loud when Cas was wiping out all the religious hypocrites, *and honestly who here besides me would LOVE to have that stain glass Castiel window in your house?*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, Death seems to have the ability to kill anything, including Supernatural's God, but to think that it would be something he can easily do is pretty ludicrous.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Well Death is well... Death. He's the pure embodiment of the Reaper and well I guess he's above God.

Which is crazy to think but even harder to explain


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2011)

Unless God can be bound by a bunch of kids in their basement with the right ingredients I'm going to say Death isn't above him.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah that's true. But in terms of power Death is above him just by the pure fact that Death can kill God but God can't kill Death. 

In terms of lets call it "Willpower" since I dont know how to describe it, God > Death since I'm heavily guessing God can't be bound.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2011)

Again since Death can be so easily bound he can't kill God unless God allows it.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

mindfuck everywhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Who says God can't kill Death? It's just that if he did then the entire process of death would be thrown out of whack so he wouldn't do it.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who says God can't kill Death? It's just that if he did then the entire process of death would be thrown out of whack so he wouldn't do it.


If Death is in control of, well death, how are you supposed to make him die against his will?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Well they needed to get the king of hell on their side to get the spell in the first place , since regular humans like sam and dean can bind death I really doubt no other demon or angel wouldn't have tried to do it before (aside from lucy). 

When Lucifer was bound by lucifer he was pretty much his nuke, but this spell is just a dues ex machina for me, it doesn't make sense for someone who is that old and strong enough to reap god (when the time comes) or someone who can waltz into a cage holding lucifer and michael and come back after 5 seconds with a soul to be bound by a simple spell.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

It's a constant circle of

Death can't kill God unless God allows it.
God can't kill Death unless Death allows it.

They're both at constant loggerheads with each other really.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well they needed to get the king of hell on their side to get the spell in the first place , since regular humans like sam and dean can bind death I really doubt no other demon or angel wouldn't have tried to do it before (aside from lucy).
> 
> When Lucifer was bound by lucifer he was pretty much his nuke, but this spell is just a dues ex machina for me, it doesn't make sense for someone who is that old and strong enough to reap god (when the time comes) or someone who can waltz into a cage holding lucifer and michael and come back after 5 seconds with a soul to be bound by a simple spell.



They didn't need Crowleys help to cast the spell they just needed his help locating the spell itself and the ingredients list.  If the Winchesters put that spell up on Facebook any JR High kid in his basement who could locate all the necessary ingredients could make Death his personal bitch.



Kelsey said:


> It's a constant circle of
> 
> Death can't kill God unless God allows it.
> God can't kill Death unless Death allows it.
> ...



We don't know if Death can be killed, it was hinted at by Crowley but thats about it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Its also a circle of

Sam can't talk about his feelings unless Dean allows it
Dean can't talk about his feelings unless Sam allows it

They're both at constant loggerheads with each other really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

perman07 said:


> If Death is in control of, well death, how are you supposed to make him die against his will?



The way I see it:

Death has the ability to kill. That doesn't mean he can circumvent dying. Let's suppose he can bypass conventional "deaths" as no one can reap him. God just writes him out of existence.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Its also a circle of
> 
> Sam can't talk about his feelings unless Dean allows it
> Dean can't talk about his feelings unless Sam allows it
> ...



Its also a circle of

Cas won't kiss Dean unless Dean gives him the right eye sex
Dean won't kiss Cas unless Cas gives him the right eye sex

They're both at constant loggerheads with each other really.

.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean watches hentai=100% manly man


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean loves that Japanese cartoon porn.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Bitches saw he was _not_ enjoying that hentai  His cock mind was too busy thinking about his Angel-Boyfriend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

No, he loves it. Otherwise he wouldn't have it up.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

LET ME ENJOY MY MANSEX .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

He was probably watching lolicon. Dean's pedo.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Claire Novak secret love?


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought the hentai thing was funny, but it seemed a little OOC for Dean.

I guess if he was into Busty Asian beauties it's not that far of a leap...christ, I'm actually thinking about his porn habits.

I need help.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I thought the hentai thing was funny, but it seemed a little OOC for Dean.
> 
> I guess if he was into Busty Asian beauties it's not that far of a leap...christ, I'm actually thinking about his porn habits.
> 
> I need help.



I wouldn't mind thinking about his porn habits.

If I could watch him part-take in them of course in order to study his behavior...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish I had access to Dean's porn library. He has good taste in pornos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Still can't see imageftw. 

I hate Sprint's filtering so bad sometimes.


----------



## taboo (Sep 26, 2011)

New promo for next week

DL

I'm lovin it


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 26, 2011)

I wanted levicas  but lucy is not bad either


----------



## Achilles (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had access to Dean's porn library. He has good taste in pornos.



You mean Busty Asian Beauties? :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Hells yeah.  Busty Asian Beauties are the best kind of beauties.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw the Promo and was so saddened by it, Sam is completely losing his mind :/ The way Dean looks when Sam's holding that gun up to him breaks my heart a little.

SAM, LET ME HOLD YOU.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 27, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Unless God can be bound by a bunch of kids in their basement with the right ingredients I'm going to say Death isn't above him.


I would say that there might be a spell that binds the _Supernatural_ God, too...we've yet to see where the writers are going to fully take this thing, and to be fair, the ingredients required to bind Death are not run-of-the-mill things you can find at Target; it was almost by pure chance that they found them all (and Lucifer's an archangel, so I'm not too bothered that he was able to do it).  Sort of like how Eve was pretty damn powerful (in terms of how she was written to be, feats aside), but she was taken out by some ash dissolved in a shot of whiskey.  There seem to be very *specific* rules for beings of their scope; not just anyone can do these things.  Hell, the Winchesters had to find a specific stone on a specific night with an incantation given to them by the King of Hell -- the odds of anyone else (human or _mostly_ anything else not an Archangel or a high-ranking demon) duplicating their feat is pretty slim at the very best and almost virtually nil at worst.

I'll say that I think the idea of God being reaped by Death is more a function of purpose, than of some conscious desire to be "more powerful" or some cosmic-level power struggle -- in other words, Death can reap God because that's Death's ultimate purpose in the end, when the final curtain drops on the Universe.  I'm not sure if God allowing it has any bearing on anything in the end, becuase Death's not looking for God right now.

We'll see, I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

There could be a spell to bind him, too, but it just wouldn't make much sense.


Binding Death makes no sense either though, so, yeah.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

But it wasn't like binding Death was extremely easy, like Shidoshi said, it needed a specific stone which is probably one of a kind, a specific night, specific latin spell to actually bind him, which they got from the King of Hell.

So it's not much of a "anyone can do it" it's more of a "only the Winchesters can do it" with the links they have to hell and stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone can do it provided they have those things.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck getting the King of Hell to be your bitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

You'd just have to find his connections.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Or you just give him Scotch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

It has to be that special brand he likes so much though.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Gotta be easier than battling through demons and risking death ...


----------



## Herekic (Sep 27, 2011)

you know honestly who would have thought that death would turn out to be the winchester's greatest ally so far.

He:

provided the keys to the cage for lucifer, and told them how it's done

Pulled sam's soul out of the cage(which was awesome because it shows just how far above lucifer and micheal he really is)

walled off sam's head to keep him functioning

Provided a new eclipse so that they could empty out castiel


Seriously. death has done more for the good guys than pretty much anyone

he's one of my favoirte characters in the series. I love how non-nonchalant he is about everything. he's as old as dirt and nearly all powerful, and thus doesn't give a darn about anything


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

He is also somewhat inconsistent. One minute he doesn't care about humanity at all and sees no reason to help, citing he could/should just go to another planet. 

The next minute he's doing all that shit you listed. I don't even remember why he bothered. I think for Lucifer it was more revenge/teaching him a lesson, but with Sam I can't say.


----------



## Herekic (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He is also somewhat inconsistent. One minute he doesn't care about humanity at all and sees no reason to help, citing he could/should just go to another planet.
> 
> The next minute he's doing all that shit you listed. I don't even remember why he bothered. I think for Lucifer it was more revenge/teaching him a lesson, but with Sam I can't say.



I think he's just bored.


I mean, it's not like it costs him anything to do it. he's been around for billions of years and is neigh omnipotent, I'm sure he takes what amusement he can get


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe. But he seems to get pretty ticked off when they keep asking him for stuff. He must not be that bored.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 27, 2011)

Shidoshi said:


> I'll say that I think the idea of God being reaped by Death is more a  function of purpose, than of some conscious desire to be "more powerful"  or some cosmic-level power struggle -- in other words, Death can reap  God because that's Death's ultimate purpose in the end, when the final  curtain drops on the Universe.  I'm not sure if God allowing it has any  bearing on anything in the end, becuase Death's not looking for God  right now.
> 
> We'll see, I suppose.



Again Death will only be able to do that if God allows it.  Based on what we have SEEN so far Death can be bound by anyone who can get those ingredients and God would _easily _be able to do it.



Shidoshi said:


> I would say that there might be a spell that binds the _Supernatural_ God, too...we've yet to see where the writers are going to fully take this thing, and *to be fair, the ingredients required to bind Death are not run-of-the-mill things you can find at Target; it was almost by pure chance that they found them all* (and Lucifer's an archangel, so I'm not too bothered that he was able to do it).  Sort of like how Eve was pretty damn powerful (in terms of how she was written to be, feats aside), but she was taken out by some ash dissolved in a shot of whiskey.  There seem to be very *specific* rules for beings of their scope; not just anyone can do these things.  Hell, the Winchesters had to find a specific stone on a specific night with an incantation given to them by the King of Hell -- the odds of anyone else (human or _mostly_ anything else not an Archangel or a high-ranking demon) duplicating their feat is pretty slim at the very best and almost virtually nil at worst





Kelsey said:


> But it wasn't like binding Death was extremely easy, like Shidoshi said, it needed a specific stone which is probably one of a kind, a specific night, specific latin spell to actually bind him, which they got from the King of Hell.
> 
> So it's not much of a "anyone can do it" it's more of a "only the Winchesters can do it" with the links they have to hell and stuff.



It took them a day to find it and _most_ of the ingredients Bobby already had.  That doesn't hit me as particularly rare.  And even if it were rare it seems like any angel or decently powerful demon performing a bargain could will those items into existence and bind his ass.

Every ingredient they had to find was available on Earth to any normal human (or Bobby wouldn't have been able to get them all).  The only thing they needed help finding was the spell itself but as I said if they posted that up on Facebook then anyone with the time to track those things down could make Death their bitch and have him cook muffins for them.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He is also somewhat inconsistent. One minute he doesn't care about humanity at all and sees no reason to help, citing he could/should just go to another planet.
> 
> The next minute he's doing all that shit you listed. I don't even remember why he bothered. I think for Lucifer it was more revenge/teaching him a lesson, but with Sam I can't say.



I think death genuinely finds dean amusing, how he has the balls to call for him everytime even though he could kill him with a thought, getting sams soul was a 10 second job for him and I think he realised that sam helped in stopping lucy


----------



## taboo (Sep 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I saw the Promo and was so saddened by it, Sam is completely losing his mind :/ The way Dean looks when Sam's holding that gun up to him breaks my heart a little.
> 
> SAM, LET ME HOLD YOU.



Also I think that was Cas we saw staggering around? Maybe the leviathans left house??

Love seeing Lucifer again. He's one of my favorite actors


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Binding Death would be a terrible move any way you slice it. After he gets free (and he will get free eventually) you're going to be pretty boned. He can send you into hell for eternity. He can lock you up with Lucifer himself.


----------



## ez (Sep 27, 2011)

Death is a plot device. He can be used to resolve any situation.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

taboo said:


> Also I think that was Cas we saw staggering around? Maybe the leviathans left house??
> 
> Love seeing Lucifer again. He's one of my favorite actors



Oh shit, I thought it was the Promo I already saw but I actually watched it and fuck

fuck

oh my god.

My excitement. 

The Leviathans are slowly becoming my favourite baddies already. 
But Dean. asdfghjkl, my heart. "I'm fine." LIES DEAN. YOUR ANGEL BOYFRIEND HAS BEEN LEVI FUCKED AND SAM IS LOSING HIS NOGGIN. 

YOU AINT FINE BOY.
/holds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Castiel is Dead.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

ezxx said:


> Death is a plot device. He can be used to resolve any situation.



Not this time.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Death's just like "Lol fuck this shit, do it yourself" /flies off to eat junk food.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Death loves his junk food. He and Dean really are kindred spirits in a way.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Dean x Death  .... Wait...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

It puts the scythe handle up his butt.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It puts the scythe handle up his butt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, still can't see imageftw.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

FOR GOD SAKE CRAZY, UNBLOCK IT 

You cant see my witty and awesome gif reactions


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> FOR GOD SAKE CRAZY, UNBLOCK IT
> 
> You cant see my witty and awesome gif reactions



I can't control what Sprint blocks on their own damn servers.  I'm not a fucking hackergod.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

WELL BECOME ONE


----------



## taboo (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel is Dead.






Kelsey said:


> Death's just like "Lol fuck this shit, do it yourself" /flies off to eat junk food.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Is that symbolic of Castiel leaving Supernatural?

Like the ring of fire is being cast as Castiel and having to use his croak voice (which hurts his throat) and Meg is his character's death. He uses his death a bridge to break out and work on new shows.


Like Divine.


----------



## taboo (Sep 27, 2011)

that was symbolic of me printing out your posts and throwing them in a fire


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting... Not the direction I would have taken it.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 28, 2011)

Death is a straight up Boss.
If he is a plot device, then congrats to the writers for picking the most epic device ever.


----------



## puppyface (Sep 28, 2011)

Um, Death is pretty much awesome. He's also a cosmic force so is either by definition a plot device or above such things. It's a toss up.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Death is a straight up Boss.
> If he is a plot device, then congrats to the writers for picking the most epic device ever.



I love your ava .

let me at him and that can be changed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Death is whatever he wants to be. Be it Deus ex Machina, or fast food patron extraordinaire.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Death should open his own Fast Food. 

Death's Deli.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I think death genuinely finds dean amusing, how he has the balls to call for him everytime even though he could kill him with a thought, getting sams soul was a 10 second job for him and I think he realised that sam helped in stopping lucy



everybody loves dean :ho


why can't sam make any friends? I swear when the show started, sam was the friendlier one


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam's still the friendlier one but... Yanno.

Demon blood.
Demon powers.
His mind slowly crumbling away.

Kinda hard to make friends under those circumstances 

Dean doesn't make "friends" he just shows bitches who's boss


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Death seems to be slowly taking a liking to him the same was cast did. dean has that charm .

sam on the other hand has been forever alone since demon blood was introduced


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Only Dean and Booby would accept him.

It will always be Dean and Booby  I guess Cas too but I wasn't sure on that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

sam: why didn't you answer when i called you? do you like dean more than me?
castiel: well me and dean do share a more profound bond


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> sam: why didn't you answer when i called you? do you like dean more than me?
> *castiel: well me and dean do share a more profound bond*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder what crummy way they'll kill Leviathan?

Maybe sprinkle some fairy dust on Castiel's nuts.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

As long as we get to see the nuts.

I wouldnt mind this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

this isn't the final season.

hell this show might pull a smallville and be on for 10 season. which is funny because it was suppose to end on season 4.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what crummy way they'll kill Leviathan?



I still don't get why people are so angry about how Dean killed Eve.  He used his brain and actually came up with a smart plan as opposed to finding some kind of special knife or stake and hoping to get close enough to stab her.  He booby-trapped himself and goaded her into biting him to ingest the phoenix ash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm saying I want to see how they'll defeat them, using the crummiest way possible. I want to make sure our power tiers are correct. It should be much easier to take down than Eve.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Really? I thought Levi's would be harder since they were created by God themselves and are the oldest things on the planet. The fact that God created Purgatory for the pure reason to contain the Levi's must mean something in the Tier of power.

While Eve was the Mother of All, I see the Levi's being more... The Daddy of All evil monsters in a sense.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm saying I want to see how they'll defeat them, using the crummiest way possible. I want to make sure our power tiers are correct. It should be much easier to take down than Eve.



I'd imagine they're on a much higher level than Eve.  The prison she was in was built specifically for _them_ and God just happened to reuse it for her.  They're among the first things God created.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

It depends on how powerful the Leviathan are. Eve created every monster in existence, and they've been proven as incredibly powerful and capable.


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 28, 2011)

hey ya'll, just checking something.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's shown the Levi's are pretty powerful, as they can ward off one of the Latin Spells to open Purgatory AND fight against the force pulling them back in to hold onto Cas' body. 

Plus in the 2nd ep it seems like that Levi's have a complete control of water which in modern times is a very very powerful thing, so they seem to hold a very great power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

They are pussies.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eve created every monster in existence, and they've been proven as incredibly powerful and capable.



As powerful and capable as what?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

You're a Pussy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> As powerful and capable as what?



As upper-tier demons. Things like the Alpha Mosnters are off the charts.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As upper-tier demons. Things like the Alpha Mosnters are off the charts.



Considering we just watched the Leviathans devour an angel which is significantly harder to kill than any demon I don't see how her monsters being as physically strong as demons has anything to do with the Leviathans.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw the first ep of the season,I hope they will do better with the new villain this time.

I think it was somewhat cleaver how they found a way to kill cas yet  keep the actor.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Just saw the first ep of the season,I hope they will do better with the new villain this time.
> 
> I think it was somewhat cleaver how they *found a way to kill cas yet  keep the actor*.



Cas isn't dead. I'll repeat this until my breath gives out.

Cas has just been simply taken over, just like a demon takes over a human or like angels take over vessels.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cas isn't dead. I'll repeat this until my breath gives out.
> 
> Cas has just been simply taken over, just like a demon takes over a human or like angels take over vessels.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cas isn't dead. I'll repeat this until my breath gives out.
> 
> Cas has just been simply taken over, just like a demon takes over a human or like angels take over vessels.




Well it's likely they might find a way to defeat the monster and save cas.

Either way I really dont see the actor going anywhere sense he dose have a big fanbase.

Also are you the same guy that said you wanted to have his man-baby's?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Considering we just watched the Leviathans devour an angel which is significantly harder to kill than any demon I don't see how her monsters being as physically strong as demons has anything to do with the Leviathans.



Well that's different. He intentionally let them into his body. It's like him intentionally letting a demon possess him: once the demon is in there, it's in control.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Also are you the same guy that said you wanted to have his man-baby's?



Probably . I've said a lot of stuff involving Misha. Idek. 

I found out today that Vicky was his Highschool Sweetheart and then ended up marrying her, I find that the cutest thing .


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Probably . I've said a lot of stuff involving Misha. Idek.
> 
> I found out today that Vicky was his Highschool Sweetheart and then ended up marrying her, I find that the cutest thing .



Yes I think that comment will be stuck in my head forever thanks


That is cute  maybe I should see what all my homeboys and girls are up to from high school


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

ssjsuperman said:


> Yes I think that comment will be stuck in my head forever thanks
> 
> 
> That is cute  maybe I should see what all my homeboys and girls are up to from high school



I WANT MISHA'S MAN-BABIES 
​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder what the picture looks like.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what the picture looks like.





**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe I don't wanna know.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

It was just Misha being sexy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 28, 2011)

isn't misha gay?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> isn't misha gay?



Yes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Castiel isn't gay, he's asexual.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Castiel obviously feels_ something_ for Dean. That's so obvious


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a quick question. 

You know with Sams memories of hell coming back, well, Castiel can erase memories, since he did with Dean and Lisa for Ben, so before Cas went Godstiel, Couldn't of Cas simply removed the memories from Sam's mind?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

No, they are HELL MEMORIES. They are uber.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

True            :T


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yes


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Bitches know .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> True            :T



It is kind of strange though. Death could just erase all of those memories just as easily. Must be something more to it than just memories.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Plus the fact it's most of the plot for Season 7 so...


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castiel isn't gay, he's asexual.



Cas likes hoes.



Or was that Jimmy Novak's boner? I forgot.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Cas loves the hoes

Dean's a manhoe.

Sorted {:


----------



## Achilles (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cas loves the hoes
> 
> Dean's a manhoe.
> 
> Sorted {:


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

FLAWLESS


----------



## taboo (Sep 28, 2011)

no wait guys

Gabriel was the pizza man right??

does this mean...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

sill hope gabriel comes back somehow. revived by god


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 28, 2011)

I still want to see Chuck come back if only to shut up all the people doubting he's God.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually, Bobby is god.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 28, 2011)

Bobby's God and he doesn't even know it


----------



## Havoc (Sep 28, 2011)

Anytime anyone needs answers they call(pray to) Bobby.


----------



## taboo (Sep 28, 2011)

i am drunk

i love misha


the end


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Anytime anyone needs answers they call(pray to) Bobby.



I pray to his beard.
That this is a divine entity in and of itself.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I love your ava .
> 
> let me at him and that can be changed



Ty!  You hardcore have the best gifs.

Last line of Supernatural.

Bobby:"Aint it obvious?  I've been God the whole time.  Ya idgits."


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Actually, Bobby is god.





Shock Therapy said:


> Bobby's God and he doesn't even know it





Havoc said:


> Anytime anyone needs answers they call(pray to) Bobby.





Jena said:


> I pray to his beard.
> That this is a divine entity in and of itself.





DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Ty!  You hardcore have the best gifs.
> 
> Last line of Supernatural.
> 
> Bobby:"Aint it obvious?  I've been God the whole time.  Ya idgits."



I APPROVE OF BOOBY = GOD.

Also thank you Deanie .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Castiel obviously feels_ something_ for Dean. That's so obvious



season finale

cas:dean thanks for getting rid of the leviathan inside me but sadly it seems there is still one more remaining in this world

dean: where is it? 

cas: in my pants


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> season finale
> 
> cas:dean thanks for getting rid of the leviathan inside me but sadly it seems there is still one more remaining in this world
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Stop being gay in here.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stop being gay in here.




I refuse.

My penis hungers for Destiel.


EDIT: You should buy .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I should buy that shirt.


Or just make my own. I can draw better than that.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> season finale
> 
> cas:dean thanks for getting rid of the leviathan inside me but sadly it seems there is still one more remaining in this world
> 
> ...


----------



## tsunadefan (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stop being gay in here.



dwl, lol. i was waiting for that.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Supernatural = Gay everywhere


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Supernatural is manly and hetero!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Of course  ...................... stop deluding yourself


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

Season 5 was all about 2 brothers wanting to be inside 2 other brothers /hetero show


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

The last few seasons has been about Dean and Cas having totally Hetero-erotic eyesex.

Completely.

Hetero.

Eye.

_Sex._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

There are no words.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh sweet, I got 7000th post.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I want the 7003rd post.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Bro, u so cool now.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to admit at one point when I saw Cas's vessel wasn't able to contain his new power I thought I might try to take Dean as a host since Dean's body is made to hold Michael.  Of course that would open up a whole new slew of "Cas is inside Dean" jokes.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Dean wouldn't of been able to be Cas' vessel since each angel has a bloodline specifically allocated to them. Cas' bloodline is the Novaks... So Dean wouldn't of helped at all.

Hence why Michael could only take a Winchester as a vessel because of the specific bloodline.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanna see Sam or Dean get upgrades


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

Vessel's aren't bloodline related for regular angels, even archangels can take over other vessels since lucy did it, although nick was holding on but angels on the power scale would need specific vessels but the lesser ones wouldn't I think.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Vessel's aren't bloodline related for regular angels, even archangels can take over other vessels since lucy did it, although nick was holding on but angels on the power scale would need specific vessels but the lesser ones wouldn't I think.



But I read in a book that each angel is placed into a specific bloodline. Maybe Lucifer sensed that Nick could hold the power for an amount of time, but the ultimate vessel would always be Sam.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But I read in a book that each angel is placed into a specific bloodline. Maybe Lucifer sensed that Nick could hold the power for an amount of time, but the ultimate vessel would always be Sam.



Yes each angel is specific to a bloodline for who is their true vessel, but those angels _can_ enter other vessels if they're powerful enough like we saw with Nick.  Nick wasn't a powerful enough vessel to hold Lucifer but Sam was.

Given that Michael is the most powerful angel in existence it would make sense that his vessel would be powerful enough to hold _any_ other angel.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 29, 2011)

Well SN doesn't follow any book down to a t I'm sure they've made changes of their own to have some semblance of originality

but we do know angels pick the sexiest people to be their vessels


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah that makes a lot more sense. Though you were right about the whole "LOL CAS IS INSIDE DEAN" jokes coming up.

Though honestly I wouldn't mind, on the other hand, say if Dean were to accept Cas now to get him away from the Levi's, would Cas be able to get out? Since it seems communication is needed between the Vessel and Angel seeing that the angel needs to ask whether the vessel is willing and with the Levi's there, I'm guessing communication in or out is pretty much shut off.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

Cas+Dean=Awesome!

Dean+Angelic powers=Still pretty fuckin awsome!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn right they are


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2011)

cast in dean's body actually isn't bad idea.

but instead of taking over i would hope dean would be the "driver" of the vessel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Can Angels take backseats when in their vessels? I mean, we've seen demons do it, it would be cool to think Angels could too.

Maybe that's why Dean becomes so stressed and feels the world crumbling down on him from holding Cas' angelic state and looking after Sam.

Homg, let it happen.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

I hop Dean, Sam and maybe Bobby become the new Archangels and must battle the Levi's


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

I just hope they all get a happy ending.

They all deserve one, Sam, Dean, Bobby AND Cas.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ What about Loki?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Everyone will die gruesome deaths and go to hell.

That's the hunter's way.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ What about Loki?



MAYBE HE WILL COME BACK?!?!?!?! .........



CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone will die gruesome deaths and go to hell.
> 
> That's the hunter's way.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ Even Cas???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Castiel is an angel. Once he dies he just ceases to exist, right?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a depressing thought...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait wouldn't he go to purgatory?


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, tbf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Purgatory is for monsters. Heaven is for Angels.

I don't see why he'd go there if he died.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I hop Dean, Sam and maybe *Bobby* become the new Archangels and must battle the Levi's



Archangel would be a step down for Bobby.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam is aready an angel name.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

Because I'm guessing all beings above human species go there. All the monsters and all the angels. Heaven is for humans to live in paradise but also for the angels who are still living to reside there.

Hell is a purely human place, but they're just formed into demons over time after they forget who they are.

So Purgatory seems like the only place


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 29, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Wait wouldn't he go to purgatory?



Purgatory is for monsters when they die.  Angels I don't think qualify as monsters.

If they did go to purgatory then as soon as they popped open purgatory Gabriel would have come out and overwhelmed Castiel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 29, 2011)

B-BUT... WHERE TO THE DEAD ANGELS GO? ........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

They vanish from existence. 

They're immortal, already in Heaven. There's nowhere to go.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2011)

anyone but me miss that red headed angel?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 29, 2011)

They seem to be beings of pure energy.  The impression I got from the way they die is their energy is just dispersed and they cease to be.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> anyone but me miss that red headed angel?



Anna. She had an epic death.



But women don't last long on this show (except Ruby). Hell the premier didn't have a single named female. 

No wonder Dean's been reduced to watching Hentai.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 29, 2011)

I miss Anna too!
I am a redheaded girl and I sooo lived vicariously through her during that Impala scene. Ooo yeah.


----------



## taboo (Sep 29, 2011)

you guys are forgetting angels dont have souls. even vampires and werewolves have souls, so they would go to purgatory, but I don't think angels do that. If I had to guess, I think they would rejoin God in his essence


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't miss Anna. .


----------



## taboo (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah she had what was commin'


i miss jo and ellen though  that one episode makes me cry so hard when i see it


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh God yes. I miss Ellen a lot. Jo, not so much, but she appears in an ep soon, I think ep 4, I can't remember.

When "My Heart Will Go On" was on, and the scene of Jo/Ellen in that shop with the hellhounds and that, I was so so close to bawling again. Such a sad scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't miss them whores. I miss Jo's fine ass, but they have a lot of fine asses in Supernatural to ogle.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I think Ellen is the only female I miss. She was such a bamf.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I miss Jo's fine ass






Amen to that. Young Mary too.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Young!Mary, I actually really liked her  And young!John.

They were so cute with each other ;__;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd bang all them hotties.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

I miss hot Ruby.


*Spoiler*: _You fabulous bitch_


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

OH FUCK OF COURSE.

I forgot all about Katie Cassidy.

Yeah I fucking miss her. She was hot


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh yes, I'm not usually big on blondes but Ruby #1 was one I'd definitely make an exception for.  Plus I'd imagine she's a real demon in the bedroom


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Dayum Tsu .


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

OH FUCK JO + KATIE CASSIEDY DEM BLONDES.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 30, 2011)

Katie Cassidy =so sexah

remember the actress who played veritas=also sexah


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought the One-Time Wonder of Fate was a pretty hot chick .


----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)

Sarah Blake and Bela.

Brunettes need some love, too.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked Ruby 2 better than Ruby 1.
I REALLY liked Meg 2 better than Meg 1.
Meg 2 is da shit.  I love to hate that bitch. ; )


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 30, 2011)

when cas threw her on the fire to escape the circle of fire I was like 'take her cas ' cos it would have been so fucking twisted


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd fuck everything!


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Meg 2.0 was fucking awesome. So was Alistair 2.0. 

Ruby 2.0 disappointed me a little. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad she was made Ruby 2.0 so Jared would meet the love of his life, but her acting wasn't brilliant


----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)

One mo hour. 

Winchester's vs Alistair was one of the most awesome moments in the series.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

2 more hours? It starts at 2am in England & its 12am at the minute


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't see it for like 4 more hours.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

what? you guys suck its 5 more hours here in Cali.
Goddangit.

Also, Ruby 2.0 was a much better actor, Ruby 1.0 was really indicating a lot.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Well if you see a lot of _     GOOD BYE CRUEL WORLD._

Off me.

You know what happened.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

I think its titled Hello Cruel World.
So that would be Ironic.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

YEAH WELL.

I'LL BE GOOD BYE-ING IT.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

Shhh, its okay.  Isnt he rumored to be in ep 7???


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

It was a fake.

A fucking little troll thinking he's funny.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Nos really???
: (
Now I'm worried.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah.

Just a bit


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, lighten up, gaiz.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

10 minutes.

Pre-Ep bawling.

Cant.

Cant


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck guys.

I'm to go prepare,


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok.  Well I'll get off this thread until after I see it.  I don't want any spoilers.
BE STRONG ALL!!!

Or else, find Vodka.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Also posted in the Supernatural FC.



Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _New episode_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Im done    .
Done.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 30, 2011)

I'M JUST ABOUT TO START DOWNLOADING SEASON 4 AND NOW THIS HAPPENS

I AM NOT BEST PLEASED


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)

cas

IIIIIIS DEEEEEEEEEEEEEAD


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I've actually ran out of tears.

As soon as Levi!Cas started bleeding and staggering in the beginning I havent stopped crying.

My heart hurts, my throat hurts and my eyes hurt.

Edlund has disappointed me so so much.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I've actually ran out of tears.
> 
> As soon as Levi!Cas started bleeding and staggering in the beginning I havent stopped crying.
> 
> ...





lol I'm actually not, but I imagine this is close to how you are feeling.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

a little more than dead. 

more like completely and utterly black-holed until nothing inside me even exists anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

lalalala dead inside.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)

i expected you to be in denial and say something like his essence split apart with the rest.

i'm disappointed in how quickly you gave up .


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

He's still alive.

He got a shitty exit because he's going to return.

No wing-shot.

No Death.

Sorted.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I seriously don't believe he's dead.
Not saying this as a Castiel fangirl; it's that there were no burned-out angel wings.
Therefore no dead angel.
And if there is a dead angel and no burned-out angel wings then I'm enraged that they're deviating from the established mythology again.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

EXACTLY JENA.

EXACTA-MUNDO.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well he wasn't killed traditionally. a bunch of monsters ate him and took control of his vessel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> well he wasn't killed traditionally. a bunch of monsters ate him and took control of his vessel.



I will bitch slap you.


----------



## taboo (Sep 30, 2011)

I DONT LIKE IT

NOT ONE BIT


----------



## emROARS (Sep 30, 2011)

I feel the same way if they killed off Eric Kels 



bb I want to help but I don't know how


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> well he wasn't killed traditionally. a bunch of monsters ate him and took control of his vessel.



True...



Did Castiel's wings burn out when he was blown up or killed by the archangel? I can't remember. That might help answer the question of whether or not his wings ought to have burned out this time.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Either way, the lack of a body makes me suspect that he's not dead (and the same with Bobby).


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

WELL HE'S GOING TO COME BACK SO ALL OF YOU STOP WEEPING

STOP PITYING 

AND PRAISE THE DAY OUR LITTLE ANGEL COMES BACK.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 30, 2011)

the way he slowed walked into the pond, looked almost biblical in a way.

each episode so far had me impatient for the the next. I like how intense this season feel.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, my attraction for the rest of the season has kinda just gone poof.


----------



## taboo (Sep 30, 2011)

tbh no way is cas dead because no way in hell are they going to get another person to be the boss monster

maybe this does mean misha in a sweet black suit??


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

But Misha's only been called in for 2 eps.

OH FUCK WHAT IF RIGHT. RIGHT.

SEASON 7 IS LIKE, LEVI'S AND SHIT. AND LIKE.

EP 20 OR SOMETHING OF SEASON 7.

THE BIG BOSS IS SHOWN RIGHT

AND IT'S MISHA IN A BLACK TRENCHCOAT/SUIT THING, BEING BADASS IN A THRONE-LIKE CHAIR

LOOKING BADASS AS THE BIG BOSS

YEAH YEAH YEAH?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2011)

damn  missed the last part of the show so did bobby die? had to go to the store and forgot to recorded.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Bobby doesnt die as far as I know. He's in preview pictures for Ep 3.


----------



## ez (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd be surprised if Castiel's death was final. It seems as unlikely as Bobby being so suddenly dead. More importantly, though, I hope we keep seeing more of Lucifer and that he eventually breaks out.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 30, 2011)

okay would suck if bobby died. so far i think the season has been interesting. the things that took over cas are strange especially when they eat people and their mouths are shown.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 30, 2011)

Great ep.

I know that the Cas fans are probably raging, but outside that it was an excellent episode.

I am loving. loving the way the Leviathans are portrayed. Intelligent, organized and with a working hierarchy. And the fact that there is a big boss that we have yet to see convinces me that Misha will turn up again(50% chance of being totally wrong), pimping a totally rad black suit/trench-coat. 

Seven 7 = Fucking Awesome thus far.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 1, 2011)

don't dig the teeth effect. still ok ep.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

There were a few things I didn't like in this episode and in the last, but even considering that so far Season 7 is _leagues_ above Season 6.

I thought that the scene with Dean and Sam in the warehouse was really powerful.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yep, Cas just got 187'd. He will be missed but we gotta move on.


It is just me or did anyone noticed the show so far is being done in more persistent style? 

Continuously doing one episode after the other w/ no time-skips.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 1, 2011)

*waiting when they release a genuine bittorrent*  God, I hate the fact that there are a bunch of assholes that releases fakes. Don't you have better things to do? 

My condolences Kelsey.


----------



## Sin (Oct 1, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> Yep, Cas just got 187'd. He will be missed but we gotta move on.
> 
> 
> It is just me or did anyone noticed the show so far is being done in more persistent style?
> ...


Yep. It's the new showrunner. She prefers doing arcs as opposed to monster-of-the-week format. Last season she didn't do it because it was her first but she seems more comfortable with it.

I really liked the ep, a strong followup to last ep. Plus now without the Cas fangirls we'll be able to get the thread back on track


----------



## taboo (Oct 1, 2011)

> But Misha's only been called in for 2 eps.


I don't even know, but originally Castiel was only supposed to be in one episode, and during the casting call, he was listed as a demon.

dey playin us bro


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 1, 2011)

Posted in FC:



G. Hawke said:


> Reading some reviews/comments online I think am actually beginning to dislike Cas.
> 
> Not the character, cause I love Castiel, but his entire presence.
> 
> ...



So yeah, you Cas fanboys/girls(except Kel/and other SPN FC people) can suck it.


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 1, 2011)

*just watched the latest ep.*

Oh c'mon, are you seriously going to believe that Cas died just like that? 

I predict the return of Cas!Claire. 

On other note, I liked this episode. It narrates smoothly you know. I liked the fact that the Leviathans were learning so quickly about this current era, adapting till they had the idea of having supplies of human meat through hospital. And yep, the part of the warehouse with Dean and Sam was emotionally powerful. It reminds me of their roots back in Season 4 - 1: family bonds are everything.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 1, 2011)

How have Lucifer and mike not broken out of cage our was made to contain only Lucy.


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 1, 2011)

^Because evidently even their combined strength isn't enough to break out.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

taboo said:


> I don't even know, but originally Castiel was only supposed to be in one episode, and during the casting call, he was listed as a demon.
> 
> dey playin us bro



Demon!Cas?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sin said:


> Yep. It's the new showrunner. She prefers doing arcs as opposed to monster-of-the-week format. Last season she didn't do it because it was her first but she seems more comfortable with it.
> 
> I really liked the ep, a strong followup to last ep. Plus now without the Cas fangirls we'll be able to get the thread back on track


It's definitely an interesting way to pace the show now, and it adds a new dimension to it after several seasons. Sera Gamble is definitely capable of great things, I'm excited about this season so far.

Kelsey's broken heart is like a black comedy to me. 


Kelsey said:


> Demon!Cas?


Maybe I spoke too soon...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

bitches don't know my faith


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 1, 2011)

I thought Kripke was over this season b/c, and Sera only did season 6?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Nope, Sera runs shit now. For all of it. Though saying that Kripke is coming back to write an Episode called "Slash Fiction."


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

Cas is hella not dead.
If he's not the "Boss" everyone is talking about, then who the fuck would be?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Of course Cas is the big bad bossie. He _has_ to be. Just has to be...


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

Just as far as story structure goes, it would be pretty moronic and anticlimactic for a Boss that's totally random to show up.
Especially since this show is ALL about relationships.


Also, I think Dean will grieve next episode.  I think he has been shut down since Cas went darkside.  Even with Sam, when he tells Bobby's voicemail he is going to drive them off the pier.  He's about to break down.  Poor Deanie.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Honestly, I can see Cas coming back, Boss!Levi or not. I don't know, I just have this giant gut feeling that he will. I mean it could be wishful thinking, but it's just there so much.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 1, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Just as far as story structure goes, it would be pretty moronic and anticlimactic for a Boss that's totally random to show up.
> Especially since this show is ALL about relationships.
> 
> 
> Also, I think Dean will grieve next episode.  I think he has been shut down since Cas went darkside.  Even with Sam, when he tells Bobby's voicemail he is going to drive them off the pier.  He's about to break down.  Poor Deanie.



All of this. I've been obsessing over the structure of the show for about six years now, and I would bet good money, if I had any, that we haven't seen the last of Cas or Casthulu. 

This episode was really, really good. I really like the direction this season. Also, if they ever for real kill of Bobby, but I totally think they haven't, I may have to find a liquor store and drink it.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

puppyface said:


> All of this. I've been obsessing over the structure of the show for about six years now, and I would bet good money, if I had any, that we haven't seen the last of Cas or Casthulu.
> 
> This episode was really, really good. I really like the direction this season. Also, if they ever for real kill of Bobby, but I totally think they haven't, I may have to find a liquor store and drink it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

BOOBY ISNT DEAD. 

He's in ep 3 .


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

And also I think in Slash fiction?
I saw on IMDB.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## puppyface (Oct 1, 2011)

That all makes me feel happy inside! I love Bobby. He's like my Supernatural Daddy. I was pretty sure he wasn't dead, as that is too lame a death for Bobby, who is the most awesome person ever. Period.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Bobby doesn't deserve to die, he's Sam and Deans daddy ;__;


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

BOOOOOOOBBY


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 1, 2011)

puppyface said:


> That all makes me feel happy inside! I love Bobby. He's like my Supernatural Daddy. I was pretty sure he wasn't dead, as that is too lame a death for Bobby, who is the most awesome person ever. Period.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that that's a Leviathan, not Bobby. Just to upset you people.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

Rob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that that's a Leviathan, not Bobby. Just to upset you people.




mad


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah... I was kinda thinking that too tbh


----------



## puppyface (Oct 1, 2011)

Rob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that that's a Leviathan, not Bobby. Just to upset you people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2011)

gotta love lucifer's facial expressions


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucifer is pretty epic.

I love how he treats Sam like a little bitch. 

Sammifer shippers love it


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 1, 2011)

It sucks now that Cas is gone. Now possibly Bobby as well. It looks like Sam & Dean are gonna have to make new friends.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2011)

If they do't get eaten.
This episode is pure genius, probably better than most of last season imho. And that's not even saying last season was bad, its just that supernatural took another level of awesome.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you guys have any traditions when watching SN? I know I make sure I'm free and order some nandos and enjoy the homo eroticism with some grilled cock


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Do you guys have any traditions when watching SN? I know I make sure I'm free and order some nandos and enjoy the homo eroticism with some grilled cock



Back when the show was on Thursdays, my friend and I called it "Supernatural night". We'd always order pizza and watch it with my brother. Then we'd have a sleepover.

Now she works Friday nights. No more Supernatural night


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 1, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Do you guys have any traditions when watching SN? I know I make sure I'm free and order some nandos and enjoy the homo eroticism with some grilled cock



I always make sure I have my tissues cuz I know I cry like a pussy all the time 

Apart from that... My right hand ready to wank to all the Castiel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 1, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Do you guys have any traditions when watching SN? I know I make sure I'm free and order some nandos and enjoy the homo eroticism with some grilled cock



I sometimes buy pizza


----------



## taboo (Oct 1, 2011)

Saw the cutest Cas coat today but they didn't have my size  might get it anyway and go as cas for Halloween


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 1, 2011)

My 2 close friends and I join up, order in usually, drink Vodka...and have an epic freak out about the episode.  Then get wasted....
Last night was Epic.  My roomie vomited in the toilet. Luls.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 1, 2011)

Me and my old roommate used to have to watch it on Friday, what with living in the dorms, not having a TV that got the CW and there being about 50 million other shows on Thursdays. We'd get up, load it up on her computer and watch it over breakfast. One time, both of our computers were broken, and we had to watch it in the computer lab. This was during finals week, so we just pretended like we were working on a group project whenever someone else came in. We were not missing our show! Sadly, she now lives really, really far away, so we can't watch it together anymore.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 1, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> gotta love lucifer's facial expressions



Mark Pellegrino must love showing up as Lucifer. I mean he shows up to work without shaving, some casual clothes, and just sits on his ass while reciting some of the best damn dialogue.

The man is just that damn good...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd love to be Lucifer, working with Jared so closely


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

So just to clear this up

Are these just sam's hallucinations or is lucy really mindfucking him from the cage?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 2, 2011)

The former? Dean attributed it to "the wall" letting Sam's hell memories come back to him, and even on earth Lucifer could only fuck with Sam's mind while he was unconscious or sharing a body.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2011)

Sam's hallucinations. I mean, imagine what Lucifer had done to him during the cage? Maybe their bodies are still connected in a sense and I don't know. I doubt Lucifer has enough power to mentally fuck Sam up from where he is.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

but remember at the beginning of the season 4 finale, azazel had that murdered nun and lucy was speaking through her even while in his cage, it could be very possible that part of lucy is still in sam () and when he was on earth he found sam in his dreams as well, who's to say that being in lucifer's cage allowed lucy to imprint part of himself or even cast a simple spell on sam to experience these hallucinations.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2011)

Lets just say

Sams mind is fucked


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 2, 2011)

I feel bad for sam's character, he was the one being dicked around by demons since childhood and was betrayed by ruby even though he thought he was doing the right thing but he gets hated a lot.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 2, 2011)

I can't hate Sam. He's just such a love-filled soul.

I admit I was angry with him for choosing Ruby over Dean but he really and full-heartedly thought he was doing the right thing, which is even more heartbreaking.
Also when he went out and Prayed for Cas in 07x01 despite his own mind-wrecked state. You can't hate Sam ;___;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Told you Cas was dead. 

Still clingin' onto hope he ain't dead? 

Anyway, I am liking this season so far more than the last one. It feels right. It feels more like Supernatural than the last season did.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

Cas is alive, jerk


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Pretty sure when you go into a lake (reservoir), dissipate into a stream of black goo, and vanish from the face of the earth you're dead.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

The Boss Levi is inside Jimmy and Cas has just been pushed back.

His vessel didn't explode, he was releasing all the Levi's to spread them out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Whatever you have to tell yourself to sleep better.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not just me who believes is 

Cas' exit was shit, he can't be dead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

He's dead.

He's so, so dead.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 3, 2011)

Cas will come back for one more ep  and sacrifice himself to kill off the boss levi, before healing sam somehow


----------



## Jena (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure when you go into a lake (reservoir), dissipate into a stream of black goo, and vanish from the face of the earth you're dead.



Unless you're an Angel. 

I don't believe for a second that either Castiel or Bobby are dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobby can't die.

Cas can, and already has. He's dead.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobby will never die, who dares to say such foul lies?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

They can kill 50 Castiels and Sams, but they can never ever touch Bobby.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 3, 2011)

Exactly, if you kill Bobby, you will DIE...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobby isnt dead. He's in the next episode. HOW MANY TIMES CAN I SAY THIS?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> B-BUT... WHERE TO THE DEAD ANGELS GO? ........



Gods back up disk just in case anyone decides to bring them back

But am I the only one who thinks these Levi's seem pretty weak in comparison with the reality warping angels?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

It may seem that way but I personally think there's not way to defeat them [weapon & spell wise]. Especially with them being so broadly spread now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Leviathans will prove to be stronger than generic demons, but not much stronger than that. They'll quickly be fodder given how many there are.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

I swear they're meant to be Season 7's big bad?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 3, 2011)

Well can't an angel just reality warp them away?

Oh and I was thinking 

Eve the mother of monsters
Adam the farther of Levis?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Leviathans will prove to be stronger than generic demons, but not much stronger than that. They'll quickly be fodder given how many there are.



I see this happening just like in season 3 when all the demons were unleashed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

The main one is probably Raphael level or something.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

I doubt it yanno


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The main one is probably Raphael level or something.



The way I see it God Cas had all the Levi's on lock until he got angry  and lost control


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

He was controlling them because he was powered up with the millions of other souls.


Once he released them back into Purgatory they overpowered him rather easily.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I doubt it yanno



Really? 

Look at Eve she was older than angels, mother of monsters and yet she got killed off like fodder! Do you really think Adam will be any different?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> But am I the only one who thinks these Levi's seem pretty weak in comparison with the reality warping angels?



Very weak, they're not destroying any petri dishes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Really?
> 
> Look at Eve she was older than angels, mother of monsters and yet she got *killed off like fodder*! Do you really think Adam will be any different?



You just triggered Tsukiyomi's radar! 

INCOMING!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Really?
> 
> Look at Eve she was older than angels, mother of monsters and yet she got killed off like fodder! Do you really think Adam will be any different?



Levi's aren't angels. 

Levi's have been made directly by the hand of God, the first thing he really created and he created Purgatory _just_ to contain them.

Eve isn't as old as the Levi's.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 3, 2011)

Rob said:


> Very weak, they're not destroying any petri dishes.



Adam probably >= Eve

Levi's = Alpha's/Gods



CrazyMoronX said:


> You just triggered Tsukiyomi's radar!
> 
> INCOMING!!!



You know it's true, Eve's fuckin ear worm had a better send off!

They fuckin talk for an hour then she bites him and dies because the phoenix>>>>His Mother

What the fuck happened to using the Colt???

Now Azazel had a send off!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Adam probably >= Eve
> 
> Levi's = Alpha's/Gods
> 
> ...





You just tripped the Tsukiyomi alarm!  You're just asking for it now.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

TSU IS GOING TO BE ALL OVER THIS LIKE THE DEMONS OVER THE APOCALYPSE.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Really?
> 
> Look at Eve she was older than angels, mother of monsters and yet she got killed off like fodder! Do you really think Adam will be any different?



Eve was older than Castiel, that doesn't mean she was older than all angels.  Some angels are older than others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I would think that the archangels at the very least are older than Eve.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the top archangels are stronger than the Levi's too. But they're all dead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the strongest Leviathan should be no higher than Lilith level. Really they only overpowered a half-dead Castiel.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I think the top archangels are stronger than the Levi's too. But they're all dead



Only the two weaker archangels are actually dead.  The stronger two are just imprisoned.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the strongest Leviathan should be no higher than Lilith level. Really they only overpowered a half-dead Castiel.



They're the reason he was half dead in the first place, they were digging their way out.

They were able to tear their way out of him when he was powered up by millions of souls.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 3, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Gods back up disk just in case anyone decides to bring them back
> 
> But am I the only one who thinks these Levi's seem pretty weak in comparison with the reality warping angels?



Levi's are more likely tougher to kill even though they don't have the abilities that angels do, they predate pretty much everything so there was no weapon created to wipe them out and given that raphael and gabriel are dead and lucy and michael are having sex in a box in hell there are no arch angels either.

A lot of them will still be fodderised somehow because the weaker ones will die first but I have a feeling the 'boss' is the big bad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Only the two weaker archangels are actually dead.  The stronger two are just imprisoned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the contrary: Castiel's body was overloaded with the power of the millions of souls, making him extra susceptible to the offensive plays made by the Leviathans. His vessel, meant only for an Angel's power level, was already weakened severely by the other millions of souls caged up inside of his body.

Similar to the degradation of Lucifer's inferior vessel. 

Given these circumstances it's still impossible to say if the Leviathans are even stronger than Castiel himself.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 3, 2011)

You go girl.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the contrary: Castiel's body was overloaded with the power of the millions of souls, making him extra susceptible to the offensive plays made by the Leviathans. His vessel, meant only for an Angel's power level, was already weakened severely by the other millions of souls caged up inside of his body.
> 
> Similar to the degradation of Lucifer's inferior vessel.
> 
> Given these circumstances it's still impossible to say if the Leviathans are even stronger than Castiel himself.



That doesn't seem to be what Death thought.  Death heavily implied it was the leviathans working their way out and given that we saw them literally clawing at his vessel demanding freedom goes along with that.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 3, 2011)

I really want to see the brothers releasing Lucifer and Michael to help them fight the Levi's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Death noticed they were working on him because they are a potential threat to the planet, but the body degradation is obviously the same thing that Lucifer went through.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death noticed they were working on him because they are a potential threat to the planet,



Why would Death care about that?  Remember his little speech on how insignificant he finds this entire planet?



CrazyMoronX said:


> but the body degradation is obviously the same thing that Lucifer went through.



Possibly, I'll even go so far as to say probably.  The Leviathans were more than likely the more immediate cause.  As I said we saw them literally clawing at him.

I mean look how fast the vessel started to fall apart after the souls were gone and only the Leviathans were left.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Death noticed they were working on him because they are a potential threat to the planet, but the body degradation is obviously the same thing that Lucifer went through.



The difference is in the rate of the degredation, castiel was falling apart after seconds whereas nick was still a viable option when lucy took over sam


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 3, 2011)

A random question that popped in my mind (I hope I didn't ask about it before >_>):

If Eve was the mother of all monsters.

God was the father of Angels and humans.

Where do the other gods come from?  I mean, Zeus, the pagan gods, Krishna, etc.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 3, 2011)

You guys realize "Eve" isn';t referring exactly to Adam's eve.  THat's just what they called the mother of all monsters.  It's not the literal woman.  Bibically, monsters are WAY older than humans and therefore so is "Eve".  
Eve is just a name that refers to mother.
So Adam really has nothing to do with it.
Adam from the Bible, anyway.
God is also the father of all things.  The pagan gods follow another order entirely.  It/s kind of a contradiction.  But, eh. I think it's based softly on the book American Gods.

Maybe all forms of reality are viable?

Point being:
Cas is not dead.

Yes, that was the point.  Don't ask me how.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> A random question that popped in my mind (I hope I didn't ask about it before >_>):
> 
> If Eve was the mother of all monsters.
> 
> ...



I always figured they were believed into existence like that spirit the Winchesters fought a while back who gained power from people's belief in it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> You guys realize "Eve" isn';t referring exactly to Adam's eve.  THat's just what they called the mother of all monsters.  It's not the literal woman.  Bibically, monsters are WAY older than humans and therefore so is "Eve".
> Eve is just a name that refers to mother.
> So Adam really has nothing to do with it.
> Adam from the Bible, anyway.
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would Death care about that?  Remember his little speech on how insignificant he finds this entire planet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he bother mentioning it at all? He was just letting Castiel know how big of a fuck-up he was, and he knows that Castiel cares about the planet.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> The difference is in the rate of the degredation, castiel was falling apart after seconds whereas nick was still a viable option when lucy took over sam


The difference is that he was a backup vessel for an archangel so his body was created to at least hold Lucifer to some capacity. It just wasn't ideal. Castiel's vessel is only meant to hold Castiel, who is way, way, way below Archangel level.

Try stuffing Lucifer into that and he'd probably instantly explode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would he bother mentioning it at all? He was just letting Castiel know how big of a fuck-up he was, and he knows that Castiel cares about the planet.



I think he mentioned it as a fuck you.  "You didn't think this through at all, you took in more than just souls".  If the souls themselves were capable of tearing through his vessel he would have just said that instead of saying he "gobbled up" things older than souls.



CrazyMoronX said:


> The difference is that he was a backup vessel for an archangel so his body was created to at least hold Lucifer to some capacity. It just wasn't ideal. Castiel's vessel is only meant to hold Castiel, who is way, way, way below Archangel level.
> 
> Try stuffing Lucifer into that and he'd probably instantly explode.



If the power of the souls was enough to destroy his vessel without him being able to do anything then why did it take so long to wear through him while the leviathans did it in seconds?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I think he mentioned it as a fuck you.  "You didn't think this through at all, you took in more than just souls".  If the souls themselves were capable of tearing through his vessel he would have just said that instead of saying he "gobbled up" things older than souls.
> 
> 
> 
> If the power of the souls was enough to destroy his vessel without him being able to do anything then why did it take so long to wear through him while the leviathans did it in seconds?



The question should be: if the Leviathans were strong enough to take over why did it take them so long? They were only able to get out after Castiel's body was almost to its breaking point, which is the same thing that happened to Lucifer's vessel. It took quite a while for him to get to that point and he was containing Lucifer.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The question should be: if the Leviathans were strong enough to take over why did it take them so long? They were only able to get out after Castiel's body was almost to its breaking point, which is the same thing that happened to Lucifer's vessel. It took quite a while for him to get to that point and he was containing Lucifer.



My guess would be with the power of millions of souls augmenting him he was able to keep them at bay temporarily.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

That is one way to look at it. 

I guess we won't know for sure until they go up against some angels (if that ever happens).


----------



## LoT (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is one way to look at it.
> 
> I guess we won't know for sure until they go up against some angels (if that ever happens).



Didn't Cas kill them all?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That is one way to look at it.
> 
> I guess we won't know for sure until they go up against some angels (if that ever happens).



Why would the angels bother confronting the leviathans?  Heaven is probably chaotic right now with no one in charge.



LoT said:


> Didn't Cas kill them all?



No, just the ones who sided with Raphael.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe once the Leviathans start killing everything they'll intervene due to overcrowding in Heaven or something PISy like that.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder when they'll bring Misha back and in what capacity?  Flashbacks? Trickster porn?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2011)

Levi!Boss most likely.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know. Maybe once the Leviathans start killing everything they'll intervene due to overcrowding in Heaven or something PISy like that.



They just recently tried to initiate the apocalypse which would have killed almost all live on the planet, I don't think they're worried about overcrowding in heaven.  If anything they were striving for it so they wouldn't have to deal with Earth anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I did say PISy.

That interview mentions we'll see more angels, so maybe they will get involved eventually for whatever reason.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

There are only a few reasons I could see angels getting involved, the main one being if the leviathans somehow find a way to fuck with heaven itself or start going after angels who happen to be on Earth.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> In Friday’s action-packed episode of Supernatural, a possessed Castiel got swallowed up by some black hole/hellmouth hybrid, leaving behind nothing but a soggy trench coat. Sam, Dean and Bobby were quick to pronounce their buddy DOA, and now, so is executive producer Sera Gamble.
> 
> In the following Q&A, Supe‘s fearless leader confirms that Cas is in fact dead, but she also hints that viewers have not seen the last of his portrayer, fan favorite Misha Collins.
> 
> ...





First part has to do with Castiels Fate...

*Spoiler*: __ 



That bitch, I hate her so damn much! But I'm still gonna watch next friday night to see what happens...Oh the shame and self loathing hypocritical bastard I am!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> There are only a few reasons I could see angels getting involved, the main one being if the leviathans somehow find a way to fuck with heaven itself or start going after angels who happen to be on Earth.



I can see the most likely scenario being that they just coincidentally cross paths. Then, assuming the Leviathan wins, the angels might want to retaliate.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see the most likely scenario being that they just coincidentally cross paths. Then, assuming the Leviathan wins, the angels might want to retaliate.



Yeah, and heaven is completely out of Archangels at this point so they're at a bit of a disadvantage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

it's official

cass is deaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 3, 2011)

Umm..
Maybe I can;t read.  Didn't SHE say that they left it ambiguous on purpose. And than for the BOYS he's dead.  She didn't say Cas was dead and never coming back.
The guy who wrote the article did.  Then didn't follow up with her actually saying it.

She says "it disintegrated" meaning his body. However appareantly Misha/Jimmy's Body will return.  ...


So I think she was saying from the Boy's perspective he is dead.  But not in..like.. the universal perspective.


----------



## taboo (Oct 3, 2011)

another bit



> Zap2It: 'Supernatural' E.P. Sera Gamble on Misha Collins' return, Dean's Season 7 secrets, and more
> 
> 
> In the final moments of the season premiere, Castiel attempted to make amends for his rather uncharacteristic power-trip, but after casting the souls back into Purgatory, he was overtaken by the Leviathan. The beasts, which consumed Castiel's vessel briefly, simply said that Castiel was "gone" before taking a swim and invading the town's water supply.
> ...




"Fans have written in to Zap2it with concerns about whether Dean's storyline in Season 7 will focus solely on Sam, but Gamble tells us that Friday's episode, "The Girl Next Door," will plant the seeds for Dean's journey this year."

thank god


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Umm..
> Maybe I can;t read.  Didn't SHE say that they left it ambiguous on purpose. And than for the BOYS he's dead.  She didn't say Cas was dead and never coming back.
> The guy who wrote the article did.  Then didn't follow up with her actually saying it.
> 
> ...



well they said misha won't be cas anymore, so if their's a slim chance he'll come back, it'll be a new cass


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't care just want to see more of Death


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 4, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> well they said misha won't be cas anymore, so if their's a slim chance he'll come back, it'll be a new cass



Is there a chance that Misha could come back not as Cas, but in some other incarnation?
Oh definitely. It has always been our intention to bring back Misha in some form. When we called Misha to let him know that we had this plan for the character, we talked about this on a longer schedule than in these first two episodes. We certainly can?t say too much about where the story is going to go, but we love Misha and want to continue to work with him.

She never actually said that either.  She says he will come back "in some form", not going one way or another.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 4, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Is there a chance that Misha could come back not as Cas, but in some other incarnation?
> Oh definitely. It has always been our intention to bring back Misha in some form. When we called Misha to let him know that we had this plan for the character, we talked about this on a longer schedule than in these first two episodes. We certainly can?t say too much about where the story is going to go, but we love Misha and want to continue to work with him.
> 
> She never actually said that either.  She says he will come back "in some form", not going one way or another.



I agree. She's speaking writer talk. It's ambiguous and weird on purpose. If she straight out said that Cas was 100% alive or 100% dead, all the speculation and wonderful tension and emotional resonance her and the other staff writers have created this season would vanish. Also, Misha is totally going to be back by the hiatus episode at least. He's totally the Leviboss. I would guess Cas is going to make a reappearance at the very end of this season. 

The writer of the article pretty much put words in her mouth by replacing the word "it" with "his death". There is a HUGE difference between those two sentiments. The "it" probably referred to the event itself (Casthulu walking into the water reservoir, releasing the Leviathans, and the trench coat washing up on shore) not a death. As it's been said, Cas isn't dead till we see his wings and/or body. We see bodies on this show when someone dies. Unless they blow up.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 4, 2011)

Cas could come back in a different vessel


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait there are only five being the colt can't kill am I right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Supposedly.

Could be the last one is the head Leviathan.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2011)

Unlikely there is no guarantee the creator of the colt was even aware of levis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter if he was aware of it or not. It isn't his fault it doesn't work on things like Death and Lucifer. It's just their power level/cosmic order.

Leviathan could be immune.


----------



## taboo (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Misha probably refused to sleep with her so she killed him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Unlikely there is no guarantee the creator of the colt was even aware of levis



The question is was Lucifer aware of them because _he_ was the one that said there are only five things it couldn't kill.

I'd be genuinely surprised if Lucifer didn't know about Leviathans given his vast knowledge of the universe.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2011)

Misha will most likely return as Boss!Levi, it's the only thing that makes real sense.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys do realize that Sera Gamble was the one who told Kripke to keep Cas around because she saw the potential for his character/chemistry with Dean, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

She's a whore.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> She's a whore.



Best thing you've ever said. Ever.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Misha will most likely return as Boss!Levi, it's the only thing that makes real sense.



Yep.

He's gonna be Casthulu.  Then at the last moment before he destroys the world and Dean, Cas will rip his way out, ala Sam and Lucifer, just in time to stop it/sacrifice himself and gain redemption.

Cue:


And that's how the season will end.

Mmmhm.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2011)

I swear if I dont see some Dean tears soon


----------



## taboo (Oct 4, 2011)

puppyface said:


> You guys do realize that Sera Gamble was the one who told Kripke to keep Cas around because she saw the potential for his character/chemistry with Dean, right?



She also wrote some of my favorite episodes.

Like I said, I dont hate her, and I try to see the underlying reasons why writers make things happen a certain way, and though I don't believe Cas is truely dead, I can't help but feel slightly frustrated that we won't be seeing for a very long time. She mentioned that the only way to develop a character further on this show is by killing him, and while I do kind of agree with that, I think it's pretty counter productive in this situation because Cas is DEAD. The only characters that develop are the ones still alive: in this case Dean. 

It frustrates me mostly because I really felt like they were on to something with him last season, even if he only showed up every 5 episodes. Maybe when he returns, there will be a continuation of that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The question is was Lucifer aware of them because _he_ was the one that said there are only five things it couldn't kill.
> 
> I'd be genuinely surprised if Lucifer didn't know about Leviathans given his vast knowledge of the universe.



I'm sure he is aware of them but seeing as they've spent all their time in purgatory and were made before angels or humans he wouldn't know if the colt could kill them, as he'd never have contact with them directly.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I'm sure he is aware of them but seeing as they've spent all their time in purgatory and were made before angels or humans he wouldn't know if the colt could kill them, as he'd never have contact with them directly.



You don't have to have direct contact with something to have knowledge of it.  Crowley to our knowledge has never met Death directly but was able to find his location and a possible means of killing him.  The boys never met Eve until they went to kill her but they already knew how to do it.

Given that Lucifer said there are "five things" the Colt can't kill that could be taken a number of ways.  5 individual things or more likely 5 types of beings like Archangels, Death, God and 2 more.  Leviathans could easily be one of those but unless the boys think to use the Colt we'll probably never know.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Unlikely there is no guarantee the creator of the colt was even aware of levis



Samuel probably wasn't but Lucy stated there only five that can survive being shot by that gun

Lucifer - as shown
Micheal - Lucy's equal
Death - Very likely

And probably God and Eve???


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Samuel probably wasn't but Lucy stated there only five that can survive being shot by that gun
> 
> Lucifer - as shown
> Micheal - Lucy's equal
> ...



Again that assumes he meant 5 individuals and not "5 things" as 5 types of things.

In which case I would say the list is God, Death, Archangels and two question marks.  Eve didn't hit me as particularly indestructible though that may just be due to her lack of confrontations.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm kind of mixed on the 5 beings / 5 types idea.

If it were by type then God and Death could be lumped in together as universal beings. Archangels would be under them. That's only two, leaving three spots: Eve, Leviathans, ???

I feel it makes more sense to be 5 beings:

God
Death
Lucifer
Michael
???

But I can see it both ways.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

i wonder if other demons and monsters know about Leviathans and if they would consider them as enemies. would be good to see demons confront them to see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I assume Leviathans are a neutral third party, hating angels, demons, and humans alike. Just so happens they are on earth.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 4, 2011)

I see Levi's like that too. They hate everything and pretty much want to fuck of everything.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it means 5 things, not 5 literal beings.

Like 5 categories.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm kind of mixed on the 5 beings / 5 types idea.
> 
> If it were by type then God and Death could be lumped in together as universal beings. Archangels would be under them. That's only two, leaving three spots: Eve, Leviathans, ???
> 
> ...



5 types just makes more sense to me.  Look at the horsemen for example.  War said it himself "you can't kill war kiddos".  I think as long as the force they represent exists then they are unkillable.

So instead of it being Death specifically it might be horsemen, and instead of wasting two spots on Michael and Lucifer it could just be Archangels and keep consistent the idea that they are a type of angel above normal angels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually forgot all about the Horsemen. 

Given them it would make more sense that it's five types of beings, I'll give you that.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 4, 2011)

Catiel's vessel is destroyed but before that the Levi said Cas was gone couldn't that mean he was simply expelled from the vessel and returned to angel form?


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah Death and War, horsemen. So the colt cant kill Horsemen.  That heavily leans towards 5 types, not 5 beings.

Glad we figured that one out,  lulz.

Also, about what the Levi said...I'm personally not going to trust his word.  He's a friggin Leviathan.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Catiel's vessel is destroyed but before that the Levi said Cas was gone couldn't that mean he was simply expelled from the vessel and returned to angel form?



He also said he was "dead".


----------



## puppyface (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He also said he was "dead".



I'm assuming he was lying. Levithans probably lie, given that most things in SPN lie. Also, it probably wanted to kill all hope in Dean and "Cas is, well, he's gone. I think. He could still be in here somewhere. Who knows. There's like 50 of us in here." is not a very strong statement. Saying he was dead is a much more effective way to emotionally torture Dean. 

Basically, I won't believe Cas is dead until I see the body or it is really, SUPER explicitly stated by someone I actually trust.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 5, 2011)

The levi may have also wanted Dean off his back about Cas and said he was dead.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 5, 2011)

Cas is dead and hes going to come back as the vessel for the big time Levithan boss the end.


----------



## taboo (Oct 5, 2011)

> Ausiello: “We don’t really plan for that to ever fully go away,” responds exec producer Sera Gamble. “In terms of that being a condition that Sam has, it’s just part of him now. By the end of last week’s episode, he had started to develop ways of coping with it. And the next step in that story is seeing how his attitude changes and how Dean is dealing with it and his worries about it. But what happened to Sam’s head is pretty permanent.”
> 
> Taken from: SpoilerTV



welp fuck this show


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam is batshit for eternity. 

I like it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor sam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

So Sam's crazy, Castiel's dead, Bobby is cripple... what's wrong with Dean?

Too epic?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 5, 2011)

Buffy X Supernatural crossover? Epiccccccc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 5, 2011)

I swear sam has it worst than anyone in the show.

him being alone and shunned wasn't enough, they had to permanently scramble his marbles.

I wonder how the new sam will act and i guess luci really is here to stay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam will be more emo than ever.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So Sam's crazy, Castiel's dead, Bobby is cripple... what's wrong with Dean?
> 
> Too epic?



Dean just lost his lover.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

But Dean gets 4 new lovers every episode. He's that pimp.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Castiel looks pretty happy to be a disembodied head at the bottom of a lake.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 5, 2011)

I disapprove of that gif.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 5, 2011)

that gif is funny. cas rolling in the deep


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> ​



I CANT EVEN--- .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Now he's the god of the fishes and bottom-feeders.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He also said he was "dead".



Don't remember hearing that just "gone" 




spaZ said:


> Cas is dead and hes going to come back as the vessel for the big time Levithan boss the end.



I can see this happenin


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Buffy X Supernatural crossover? Epiccccccc



I want a HP/SPN crossover, dont ask me how, just bring Daniel Radcliffe in it for like 1 ep.

and I will
be
very
happy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

No.

Please no.


Harry Potter and Supernatural are enemies!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2011)

Frontierland is on TV tonight pek


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 5, 2011)

Sam and Dean despise witches though


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2011)

Decided I wont be staying up till 2am to watch SPN for now


----------



## Achilles (Oct 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Frontierland is on TV tonight pek



The cowboy episode? What channel?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, it was on Sky Living :33


----------



## Achilles (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, okay.


Looks like they're airing a rerun of Balthazar's first ep over here.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is was Changing Channels.  Hhehe, aww.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 5, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Here is was Changing Channels.



Damn. You win.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I want a HP/SPN crossover, dont ask me how, just bring Daniel Radcliffe in it for like 1 ep.
> 
> and I will
> be
> ...



Um, yes. Voldemort could totally be a levithan or something. And then they could go to Hogwarts and all my fandom dreams could come true...


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

NO.

FUCK NO.

HP is crap and will taint the awesomeness that is Supernatural. 

NO.

Unless of course it is Team Free Will going around murdering HP scum, then it's fine.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> NO.
> 
> FUCK NO.
> 
> ...



SHUT YOUR SLANDEROUS MOUTH
YOU SLUT


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## puppyface (Oct 5, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> NO.
> 
> FUCK NO.
> 
> ...



Well your mother is a blast-ended skank. So there.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> SHUT YOUR SLANDEROUS MOUTH
> YOU SLUT



YES, I AM A SLUT.

YOUR POINT, YOU CUNTISH SLATTERN? 

HP SUCKS DAMMIT, IT UTTERLY & TOTALLY SUCKS ASS.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

puppyface said:


> Well your mother is a blast-ended skank. So there.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

I like where this is going.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> I like where this is going.



.....


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 5, 2011)

OH SNAP!


----------



## puppyface (Oct 5, 2011)

Bring it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 5, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> OH SNAP!





puppyface said:


> Bring it.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>



You can'[t just reply to my oh snap with the same thing.
FAIL


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> You can'[t just reply to my oh snap with the same thing.
> FAIL





My oh snap was better.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> My oh snap was better.



..weak...


----------



## puppyface (Oct 6, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> ..weak...





You're awesome.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> ..weak...


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahuh, I bet you are.


----------



## puppyface (Oct 6, 2011)

I like to think we all are in our own special way.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Ahuh, I bet you are.





puppyface said:


> I like to think we all are in our own special way.



....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 6, 2011)

Release lucy on HP verse and watch him kill them all off


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Release lucy on HP verse and watch him kill them all off


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

/walks in.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 6, 2011)

this thread


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

I cant believe I missed the Gif war, I would of owned every fucker here


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

@lk3mizt said:


> this thread



We're awesome like that. 



Kelsey said:


> I cant believe I missed the Gif war, I would of owned every fucker here



Kel dear, which is exactly why it was waged in your absence.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

FUCK YOU. I WOULD OF NUKED YOU ALL


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys what's going on in here? :33


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

GIF SPAAAAAAMZZZZ.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

It's times like these I wish I didn't have images disabled.

I ain't clickin' all those links.


----------



## Jena (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's times like these I wish I didn't have images disabled.
> 
> I ain't clickin' all those links.



ur lame lolz


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

Click zem Craaaaazy


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 6, 2011)

We're having a gif fest?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Gif spam is the best spam.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you really want to start me on my gifs?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)

oh yeah!


----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)

what the hell is going on?



does jensen's hot wife know about this affair?


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)

I'M SCARED


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn all these gifs!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> what the hell is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> does jensen's hot wife know about this affair?


----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> I'M SCARED


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)

love this gif


----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)

*GIFSPASM*


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Achilles (Oct 6, 2011)

Dramatic Dean.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2011)

all those gifs are funny


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 6, 2011)

Supernatural Gif War??? Fuckin awesome!!!

reps!


----------



## emROARS (Oct 6, 2011)

lol Swapped Alex's head for Jareds


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

What the shitting hell?  Stop it! I'm gonna tear my own eyes out!


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 6, 2011)

^


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2011)

was this seriously a full day of gif spam? lol


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 7, 2011)

^LOOOOL


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Fourangers said:


>



Someone should photoshop Sam's head over Cinderella's and then this would be perfect.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Lucifer is getting a little fat. Anyone notice that? Fat bastard must be stocked with cakes in Hell.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

SO MANY DEANS


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> SO MANY DEANS



You know you like it


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

8 mo minutes.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

*Me:* LOL IM NOT STAYING UP UNTIL 2AM TONIGHT TO WATCH AN EP IDGAF ABOUT.

-looked at clock earlier saying 1:10am- Well. Mays well stay up now...

SO HERE I AM


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so sleepy but I can't go to bed until I've watched Supernatural
It's only 8, I shouldn't be this tired.

EDIT: GODDAMN IT THE STUPID FUCKING WIND IS INTERFERING WITH THE TV RECEPTION
Imma freak if I can't watch this episode because of the stupid weather.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol Colin Ford. U SO CUTE .


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

The adult and child version of Sam's friend look nothing alike.


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Achilles said:


> The adult and child version of Sam's friend look nothing alike.



They really don't. 

The young Sam is scarily accurate, though. They've used that kid before and the way he mimics Sam's mannerisms is insane.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

It was an alright ep. Nothing exciting but, it was alright.


----------



## hehey (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow Dean, wow.

If he killed the mom then he might as well just kill the kid too, i mean WTF how is this kid supposed to survive, hes going to start eating humans sooner than he will have otherwise if he didnt kill his mom.

Heartless friend.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

> The young Sam is scarily accurate, though. They've used that kid before and the way he mimics Sam's mannerisms is insane.



Yeah, that kid's pretty uncanny. No wonder they keep using him.

Amy Pond. I see what you did there, Supernatural.


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> It was an alright ep. Nothing exciting but, it was alright.



I thought so too.
It was a decent "filler" episode. (I know it's not actually filler, but whatever. Episode-that-was-not-entirely-related-to-the-main-storyline episode is a little tiring to keep writing out.)

OH MY GOD THE PREVIEW FOR THE NEXT EPISODE LOOKS AMAZING AFJKLJLJKL


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

Remember, he’s losing his Hunter instinct (well that’s what he thinks) so his judgement on what “monsters” are right now are pretty… distorted.


YES NEXT EP LOOKS PRETTY GOOD.
TALKING ABOUT GUILT IN THE NEXT ONE.
WILL CAS FINALLY GET FUCKING MENTIONED?


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Remember, he?s losing his Hunter instinct (well that?s what he thinks) so his judgement on what ?monsters? are right now are pretty? distorted.
> p


When he said, "sooner or later the other shoe drops" it nearly broke my heart.
I think he had Cas and Ruby in mind. (And season 4/5 Sam)




> WILL CAS FINALLY GET FUCKING MENTIONED?


I really hope.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 7, 2011)

also just another little thought;

He isn’t thinking straight. I personally think he’s projecting his loss onto the Supernatural, making them feel the loss that he does for Cas.
Making his judgement clouded and personal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2011)

I LIKE HOW THIS EPISODE WAS SUPPOSE T0 BE ABOUT THEM TRAPPED IN A HOSPITAL BUT THEY WASN'T.


----------



## sheepswitch (Oct 7, 2011)

Guys check out my tumblr blog here. It has links for those who like downloading tv shows


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I LIKE HOW THIS EPISODE WAS SUPPOSE T0 BE ABOUT THEM TRAPPED IN A HOSPITAL BUT THEY WASN'T.



Misleading promos, much?

I guess, "Sam has doubts about killing a monster" didn't seem as likely to draw in viewers.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2011)

lol yeah

anyone agree with what dean's decision?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, does anyone have the link to the episode yet, I just got off work and my regular site isn't coming up with it!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2011)

I actually liked it better how mini promos for all of Jared's works Non-Supernatural was on placed.

That Horror Valentine movie was promoted.

That grocery clerk was wearing a batman red hood shirt.

Product placement by jared LOL


----------



## Achilles (Oct 7, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Hey, does anyone have the link to the episode yet



article to gd getting caught



Shadow said:


> That grocery clerk was wearing a batman red hood shirt.
> 
> Product placement by jared LOL



You mean Jensen?


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol yeah
> 
> anyone agree with what dean's decision?



Eh, it's hard to say.
You could see that she was making an effort not to kill - but she still did kill people...and what if her son gets deathly sick again? Wouldn't she kill again to save him? And the pattern on this show is that if something/someone _can_ repress their urges, they _will_ snap one day. 

But on the other hand, is it her fault? She was born that way. And killing her in front of her kid will turn him into a Sasuke was pretty harsh.

So I don't know. 
I'm bad with morally ambiguous scenarios.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 8, 2011)

My somewhat rage tinted take posted in the FC.



> ...Fuck Dean.
> 
> Yeah, I said it, fuck him.
> 
> ...



And if it wasn't clear enough, I think Dean's a cunt in this episode.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 8, 2011)

The only reason he didn't gut the kid is because the writters were afraid of the fangirls/network. Either that or the actor just plain refused.

Seriously, she wasn't even defending herself. If Dean was willing to just execute the mom on the spot for being what she was and still not actively killing, not killing the offspring  is simply out of character.

Can't have Jensen throat slashing kids on CW now can we


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually this is a hard face heel return to what Dean was for 3 seasons, a xenophobic hunter. To quote one of Deans lines when talking about the less than human Sam "If I wasn't your brother, I'd hunt you." 

And no Deans code isn't infallible as this episode points out, and Dean was always an unapologetic dick (which is ironic when compared to the major dicks of the universe Dean seems reasonable), and though he was perfectly fine to gut a mother not even defending herself, the all too human looking kid who hasn't killed anyone, Dean is perfectly fine with letting him grow up and kill people, being self confident that in time he will just have to kill him too...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

Amy wasn't evil and was trying but dean had a point, if her son fell sick again or if she could not resist her urges more innocent people would die, I don't blame dean in that regard, but it was a dickish move to go behind sam.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND THAT DEAN IS ACTING THIS WAY BECAUSE HIS MIND IS A PILE OF FUCK RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow Dean



Fuck you.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Amy wasn't evil and was trying but dean had a point, if her son fell sick again or if she could not resist her urges more innocent people would die, I don't blame dean in that regard, but it was a dickish move to go behind sam.



Yeah I sign that


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND THAT DEAN IS ACTING THIS WAY BECAUSE HIS MIND IS A PILE OF FUCK RIGHT NOW?



Dean was always this way.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah but not _this_ cold-hearted.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND THAT DEAN IS ACTING THIS WAY BECAUSE HIS MIND IS A PILE OF FUCK RIGHT NOW?



Understand? Yes.

Condone? Fuck no.

I perfectly understand that Dean has many, many issues at the moment, mostly pertaining to trust and belief. But to regress to his season 1 - 3 version that views everything in simple(and sometimes naive) black & white(not human = kill) makes his actions downright vile.

Did he care that Amy was a good person forced into an impossible situation? Nope, he just decided that since she wasn't human she didn't deserve to live.

He defined her by _what_ she is, rather than _who_ she is and that I can't get behind.

And the way he treated Jacob in the aftermath was downright disgusting.

Sorry Kel dear, but I am so hating him at the moment.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

I just cant bring myself to hate him. Sure, what he did was utterly wrong but all I see is the mindset he's in.

Dean knows Sam's mind if still messing up - emotions repressed.
Cas is gone and couldn't even save him - emotions really repressed.
His instincts a a hunter slipping away from him - emotions on that repressed.

His mind starting to crumble from his own perspectives and the fact that became so cold hearted because he isn't coping. He's angry, upset, stressed, worried, everything is on his shoulders, he needed to relieve, kill something, release some of the anger.
Nice monster or bad monster, Dean needed to do something.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh Dean you so fine.


----------



## Jena (Oct 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I just cant bring myself to hate him. Sure, what he did was utterly wrong but all I see is the mindset he's in.



Same here.

I can't help but like the boys even when they're doing things that are terrible. 


I also like the return of "moral" Sam vs. "logical" Dean. We haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

I didnt like the whole "Freak" thing between Sam and Dean again though, it just... I dont know


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2011)

I like how everyone is changing so drastically.


this won't be as boring of a season i thought it would be. i hope sam finds out what dean has done to see how he react.



G. Hawke said:


> And the way he treated Jacob in the aftermath was downright disgusting.



I killed you mom; come at me bro.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope Sam defeats his inner Lucifer eventually. Seeing that boy so tortured breaks my heart


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2011)

good episode dean has no compaction he killed the demon girl from sams past and left her son alone. but i think the mother would have killed again what of the kid got sick again she would kill with no remorse again. dean was using his brain not his feelings like sam does. truthfully he should have killed the kid as well since he now alone who is gonna feed him the brains his mother was a mortician and that is how they got food. not he is probably alone in the streets and will have to kill to feed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

All I did when Dean punched Sam was laugh.

It made me laugh so hard 

JUST LOOK AT HOW SAM FALLS BACK. FUCK MY LIFE


----------



## Gabe (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah that was very funny. i think i reminded it a couple times to see it again


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

How did the levi's get info on dean and sam's credit cards anyway? pretty tech savvy for something so old


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

Read the minds of their vessels? Gather the thoughts of them and piece together the modern world?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

but how would the vessels know about dean and sam's credit cards


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

Because they got the Info on how to follow Credit Cards, other sources, possibly the other souls from Purgatory? 

Once they learn how to follow Credit Cards they put that to use on the Winchesters and spread the news among the tree of Levi's.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 8, 2011)

...Or maybe they simply went through Castiel's memories, considering they were weaning him as a meat suit, morose when they seemingly download all info from their vessels as their own?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 8, 2011)

Dean was wrong and I'm glad majority is agreeing with it.  I mean the mom killed Drug Dealers and shit.  Scum of the earth type.  Was it any different than Dean killing monsters?

Logic does not fit into that situation for Dean.  So yeah and sorry I mistook Jared for Jensen.

But yeah Jensen's Product placement of the my bloody valentine commercial and batman's red hood on the episode was priceless.  it made me lol


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ...Or maybe they simply went through Castiel's memories, considering they were weaning him as a meat suit, morose when they seemingly download all info from their vessels as their own?



Why would Cas know how to follow Credit Cards? He's never had the need to so he wouldn't know and I doubt very much Jimmy would know since he was just a straight and pure family man. .


----------



## Nihonjin (Oct 8, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Amy wasn't evil and was trying but dean had a point, if her son fell sick again or if she could not resist her urges more *innocent people would die.*



I wouldn't exactly call her victims_ innocent._
She didn't feed on anyone who wasn't already dead or criminal.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 8, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Because they got the Info on how to follow Credit Cards, other sources, possibly the other souls from Purgatory?
> 
> Once they learn how to follow Credit Cards they put that to use on the Winchesters and spread the news among the tree of Levi's.





G. Hawke said:


> ...Or maybe they simply went through Castiel's memories, considering they were weaning him as a meat suit, morose when they seemingly download all info from their vessels as their own?



but but cas never read their minds so he wouldn't know about their credit cards anyway, and I'm not asking how they follow credit cards but how do they know which credit card is under sam or dean's alias 

My mind is full of....


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 8, 2011)

that lady was no worse than any humans that go running around out there
moreso she was desperate and remorsefull and comitted
Nothing gave dean the right
That and he pucnhed the recently concussioned brain damaged sammy


All of my hate Dean Winchester
All of my hate


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 8, 2011)

I go back and forth on whether killing her was acceptable or in line with Dean's special box of morality or not...
But nonetheless, he's been very very cold all season.  
And secretive.
I think next episode will be good.
GET THE ANGST OUT DEAN, GET IT OUT.

Also, it's pretty obvious in this episode that LeviBoss is indeed Casthulu.  Who else would have called the hospital about the "Winchesters"?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> I go back and forth on whether killing her was acceptable or in line with Dean's special box of morality or not...
> But nonetheless, he's been very very cold all season.
> And secretive.
> I think next episode will be good.
> ...



I'm starting to doubt it now. Apparently the Levi!Boss appears in episode 6, yet it's been confirmed by Misha himself that he won't be appearing in SPN for at least another 10 episodes.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm.
What's your source for him showing in 6?
Who else would have called the hospital, though?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

I swear Gamble mentioned it. Someone did, I can't remember who though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2011)

on the another note i  always liked the flash backs of young dean and sam.

I remember hearing they're comics that shows how their dad trained them to be batman hunters.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

I love Young!Sam & Dean. They're adorable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2011)

sam asked dean to teach him how to talk to girls


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

"Dean, how do you kiss girls...?"
"Let me show you Sammy."

/wincest.


----------



## Sin (Oct 8, 2011)

I always like to see Dean and Sam actually injured. It adds to the fact that at the end of the day these guys are human.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah and within the space of like what? Half a day, Dean was walking perfectly fine on a broken leg?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2011)

Because he is the motherfucking Dean bitch


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

BITCH NEEDS TO LEARN BODILY LOGICS.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 9, 2011)

WINCHESTERS >> BODILY LOGICS.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

ME >>>>> WINCHESTERS

omg I'm sorry, that's a huge lie...


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ME >>>>> WINCHESTERS
> 
> omg I'm sorry, that's a huge lie...





Naughty, naughty Kel. 

....

Wait, that totally came out wrong.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been a naughty naughty boy


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 9, 2011)

there are gangsters in the world who kill more people in a month for fun than  the kitsune all her life for desperate necessity.
Furthermore it's not like she went around killing the gems of society.
Fuck that


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2011)

dean did not see her a good or bad to him she is a monster and killed humans no matter if they were the scums of the world they were still human and she ate them. he has been through hell so i doubt he cares about others right now


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

I just heard the most beautiful song that fit with Dean/Cas.

My heart cannot take it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I just heard the most beautiful song that fit with Dean/Cas.
> 
> My heart cannot take it.



but apparently your penis can, so post it.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I just heard the most beautiful song that fit with Dean/Cas.
> 
> My heart cannot take it.



Was it by Live?
Because I swear all their songs were made for Destiel.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2011)

I cant remember what it was ;___;


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Sin said:


> I always like to see Dean and Sam actually injured. It adds to the fact that at the end of the day these guys are human.



The funny thing is though, Dean supposedly broke his leg and was walking on it 2 days later. 

He's "just that tough" I guess, but it defies human physiology.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

GUIZE
GUIZE
GUIZE

GEN IS PREGNANT.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought Jared said no kids until SPN was over 

SPN is over?!?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Supernatural was over 2 seasons ago.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The funny thing is though, Dean supposedly broke his leg and was walking on it 2 days later.
> 
> He's "just that tough" I guess, but it defies human physiology.



Yeah, I was thinking that too. 

My teacher broke his leg and he was 32 (which is around Dean's age) and he had to have his cast on for over a month because your bones don't heal as faster when you're an adult.

But oh well. No one wants to watch Dean hobble around for an entire season.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe there was a time skip we just weren't aware of. Or it wasn't really broken (this makes the most sense--but why the cast?).


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

I do actually think there was some sort of time skip. I think that either Bobby or Dean mentions that they've been holed up in that shack for a few weeks.

I dimly remember hearing that, anyway. That might just be my memory filling in the gaps.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Anything's possible. But it's Supernatural so I can't overthink it too much.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

Broken Hearts? Plot Holes? Sexy Cast & Shits All Over Logic?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The funny thing is though, Dean supposedly broke his leg and was walking on it 2 days later.
> 
> He's "just that tough" I guess, but it defies human physiology.



2 days later?  He was sitting on his ass for weeks in that cabin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

No you.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

I swear, this weeks ep best be fucking good to make up for the last 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You didn't like the first 2? 

I thought the first one was pretty damn good. The second was serviceable. You mad because Cas is dead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually really enjoyed this last episode.  Its interesting to see monsters that aren't evil.  It adds some complexity to being a hunter, otherwise its like Gordon who viewed everything as simple and black and white which is boring.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> GUIZE
> GUIZE
> GUIZE
> 
> GEN IS PREGNANT.



Thats great news :3


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelsey.
If next episode Dean has to admit all his guilt, and he's fine and fine and fine, and then it gets to his dad and he has his typical artistic "man tear".  And then it gets to Cas and he starts balling, and it cuts to "7 Hours Later" and he's in the fetal position weeping with a teddybear in a trenchcoat wrapped in his arms.


Would that make you happy?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You didn't like the first 2?
> 
> I thought the first one was pretty damn good. The second was serviceable. You mad because Cas is dead.



No the *Last* Two. I loved the first ep, the first ep for Season 7 was fucking amazing, I loved it, but 2 and 3 just disappointed me.



DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Kelsey.
> If next episode Dean has to admit all his guilt, and he's fine and fine and fine, and then it gets to his dad and he has his typical artistic "man tear".  And then it gets to Cas and he starts balling, and it cuts to "7 Hours Later" and he's in the fetal position weeping with a teddybear in a trenchcoat wrapped in his arms.
> 
> 
> Would that make you happy?



All I want is for Cas to be mentioned, that's all I want really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You mad. 

I have liked each episode. The latest being a little weaker, but still decent.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

Of course I'm mad about the Cas thing, most of the fandom I know of is.

But I'm just going to keep watching and wait.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 10, 2011)

I can understand why the needed to remove Cas from the equation.  Its kind of hard to have genuine suspense when the Winchesters are BFFs with the ruler of heaven who can heal any of their injuries, resurrect them from the dead, teleport them instantly anywhere they want to be including through time _and_ help provide them with divine weaponry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I like Cas and all, but I'm totally over it. 

If Dean died then the show would be unwatchable.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

But that's the problem, Dean and Sam, if they die, it's obvious they'll come back, with Cas, it's more like treading on hot coals. 

;____;


----------



## Orxon (Oct 10, 2011)

Am I the only person who is glad Castiel is gone? His character was a trainwreck past season 5


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Am I the only person who is glad Castiel is gone? His character was a trainwreck past season 5


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You've woken the sleeping beasts.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

BITCH, I WILL EXPLODE THIS THREAD.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 10, 2011)

Ooooh, don't Piss offf the CasLovers.  We are Legion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I KILLED CASTIEL.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 10, 2011)

No you didn;t, you crazy moron.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I KILLED HIM!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

LET ME KILL YOU HOE


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 10, 2011)

I SAID LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 10, 2011)

Discussion time bitches! 

one statement has got me wondering ' god was afraid they'd chomp the whole petri dish'

What else was in the dish? there were no other humans/beasts or angels at the time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Dinosaurs and apes.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I KILLED CASTIEL.



I was going to put a gif here of Simba screaming "no!" but then I realized that the school computers don't have the ability to copy the url of an image by right clicking on it.

Just know that it would have been mildly amusing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't copy URL's? That's straight ghetto. You got a Castiel computer on your hands.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 10, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Am I the only person who is glad Castiel is gone? His character was a trainwreck past season 5



I didn't care that he died, i never cared for him that much as a character


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 10, 2011)

you can get around the right click copy on PC by highlighting it and hitting Cntrl and C
Then Cntrl V to paste.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't copy URL's? That's straight ghetto. You got a Castiel computer on your hands.


The computers have so much disabled. 
You can't even save pictures onto them from the internet. 
Which is why I usually bring my laptop. 



DeanieMcFluffin said:


> you can get around the right click copy on PC by highlighting it and hitting Cntrl and C
> Then Cntrl V to paste.


Thanks for the information! I'll have to try this next time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Nah, they blocked that as well. 

Castiel Computer.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2011)

Castiel Comp


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, the computer _does_ respond with incredulous irritation whenever an error message pops up. 

So maybe it is Castiel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

What I mean is, it's a broke-down, dead piece of obsolete junk.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh Crazy, u so dead funny


----------



## Dash (Oct 11, 2011)

I just watched the episode. 

So what was the logic behind killing Amy and letting her son live? The people Amy are people the world are better without albeit its still wrong but at least there is that. Not to mention she fed her son brains from the dead until he did get sick. She would have killed again, that much I'll concede but it still doesn't make sense. Amy's son won't take the same precautions as his mother especially when you consider a human did kill his mom. Chances are that Dean killed dozens and dozens of more people by intervening.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Dash said:


> I just watched the episode.
> 
> So what was the logic behind killing Amy and letting her son live? The people Amy are people the world are better without albeit its still wrong but at least there is that. Not to mention she fed her son brains from the dead until he did get sick. She would have killed again, that much I'll concede but it still doesn't make sense. Amy's son won't take the same precautions as his mother especially when you consider a human did kill his mom. Chances are that Dean killed dozens and dozens of more people by intervening.



PIS.

Just Dean showing he has a soft side. Or a pussy side, depends on how you look at it. A real hunter would have killed that little monster.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2011)

So many people have questioned what he's done.

Lol guize. Get over it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Get over Castiel. 


Though Supernatural does have a running theme with that kind of stuff. They let the monsters go here and there on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2011)

Godammit Crazy


----------



## taboo (Oct 11, 2011)

i would post my opinions in this thread but im too scared someone wont like them again!!!!!!

so scared


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 11, 2011)

Post them don't be scared 

I can protect you from everything except kelsey's erection for misha collins and crazymoronx's negativity , WHICH IS HARDER, that is the question


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 11, 2011)

I think Dean hard core pussied out with the kid.
He has a soft spot for kids, we all know this.
I think moralistically he believes the kid deserves death, but couldn't do it.

Out of context this sounds like an absolutely horrific post...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> I think Dean hard core pussied out with the kid.
> He has a soft spot for kids, we all know this.
> I think moralistically he believes the kid deserves death, but couldn't do it.
> 
> Out of context this sounds like an absolutely horrific post...



i dont think tv station would not want to have kids get killed on screen


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 11, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> I think Dean hard core pussied out with the kid.
> He has a soft spot for kids, we all know this.
> I think moralistically he believes the kid deserves death, but couldn't do it.
> 
> Out of context this sounds like an absolutely horrific post...



He killed the mom because she _had_ killed before, he spared the kid because the kid has yet to do anything wrong and is thus still innocent.  That's why Dean asked if he had killed anyone and said he would be back if he ever did.

I don't think he would have had any problem killing the kid if it came to that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2011)

but then he filled the kid with hate and just left him there.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, but then the kid said the only person he'd kill was Dean.  And Dean was like BRING IT.
Dean's such a dick right now.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Post them don't be scared
> 
> I can protect you from everything except kelsey's erection for misha collins and crazymoronx's negativity , WHICH IS HARDER, that is the question



The winner is me


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Oct 13, 2011)

Dean should've killed the kid. I mean, c'mon this guy went to hell & did worst shit than killing a woman in front of her son.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 13, 2011)

Next episode :
Cas is chilling in heaven at the bar with Ash, John, Rufus, Helen & Jo 

Actually that could make for a watchable sitcom


Also, now that I think about it, Bobby's one hell of a resilient side character/hunter


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Cas isn't in Heaven. Angels don't get heaven when they die.


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cas isn't in Heaven. Angels don't get heaven when they die.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2011)

god is tired of bringing cas back too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, Castiel used up his free meal ticket.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been rewatching old episodes and you know who I really feel bad for?  Jimmy.

First Cas takes him as a meat suit which he described as being chained to a comet.

Then he gets blown up several times by archangels and put back together.

He also gets dispersed and left in a state described as brain dead when Cas carved a sigil into his chest.

Then he has 50,000,000 monsters inhabit his body.

Then his body gets taken over by the entire race of leviathans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't feel too bad for him.


He basically asked for it. And he was fulfilling his duties.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 13, 2011)

How did he ask for all of that?  Theres no way he could have understood what he would be going through.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

It was in the fine print on page 1,209 of the contract he sighed in blood or something.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel like Jimmy is dead dead and his soul is in Heaven now.  When his body was destroyed he was released I feel like.  I don't think angels need the body's soul.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2011)

no one got it worst than the third winchester brother

snack on by ghouls
brought back to be tortured and forcefully taken over
trapped in hell 
name and character easily forgettable.

that poor poor soul


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Oct 14, 2011)

lol my friend talks about how crappy Adam had it all the time.


----------



## Fassy (Oct 14, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I've been rewatching old episodes and you know who I really feel bad for?  Jimmy.
> 
> First Cas takes him as a meat suit which he described as being chained to a comet.
> 
> ...



I still think Jimmy has been gone since season 5 as in he really is dead and there is no fragment of him left. It did seem that way that Cas completely took over, there was no Jimmy, so I doubt he suffered through the souls part. But yeah poor guy, I really liked Jimmy. I mean his angel is in love with a hunter and he had to endure Castiel's eye sex with Dean. Then went through archangels coming after Cas/him. 



I thought they were thinking of bringing back Adam which would make no sense since they decided to pretty much kill off all of the angels. I just want Team Free Will back and Crowley to troll everyone, Gabriel to join in on trolling the Winchesters, Castiel precious baby to come to Dean, and Sammy to be okay for once (as much as I enjoy Lucifer screwing with Sam because Mark is  ).


----------



## Angelus (Oct 14, 2011)

Fassy said:


> I thought they were thinking of bringing back Adam which would make no sense since they decided to pretty much kill off all of the angels. I just want Team Free Will back and Crowley to troll everyone, *Gabriel to join in on trolling the Winchesters*, Castiel precious baby to come to Dean, and Sammy to be okay for once (as much as I enjoy Lucifer screwing with Sam because Mark is  ).



I just realized how much I miss Gabriel in this show. 

I still hope he'll be back in some future episode and saying something like: "Hey boys! Just been trollin' u with my death. I am the Trickster after all, rofl. Now where did I put that resurrection spell for my bro Cas?"


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 14, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I just realized how much I miss Gabriel in this show.
> 
> I still hope he'll be back in some future episode and saying something like: "Hey boys! Just been trollin' u with my death. I am the Trickster after all, rofl. Now where did I put that resurrection spell for my bro Cas?"



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06rufZANUeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> no one got it worst than the third winchester brother
> 
> snack on by ghouls
> brought back to be tortured and forcefully taken over
> ...



That's a good point. He has it much worse than Jimmy. 

He's in Hell right now. The same horrible place that they wanted to protect Sam from. He gets no mind barrier. He gets to be bent over and fucked for eternity.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a good point. He has it much worse than Jimmy.
> 
> He's in Hell right now. The same horrible place that they wanted to protect Sam from. He gets no mind barrier. He gets to be bent over and fucked for eternity.



I find this presumption odd.

He willingly housed Micheal, and while dickish the Archangel had always promised to treat his vessel properly, thus I don't see where the idea that Adam gets tortured comes from.

Sam was boned simply because he stopped their destinies and got them all locked up in the cage, so of course their gonna fuck him over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I find this presumption odd.
> 
> He willingly housed Micheal, and while dickish the Archangel had always promised to treat his vessel properly, thus I don't see where the idea that Adam gets tortured comes from.
> 
> Sam was boned simply because he stopped their destinies and got them all locked up in the cage, so of course their gonna fuck him over.



I'll tell you why:

They are both down there now with no one else to torture. It has to be him. Remember what Death/Cas said about that?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, NOW that Sam is free I can't claim the same anymore, since they must be bored with no Sammy to roast over hot coals. 

But before that personally I am pretty sure that Adam suffered none of the horrors Sam did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sure he suffered. Lucifer never made him a promise.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel sorry for Chuck  and Sam's monster friend


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 14, 2011)

Fassy said:


> I still think Jimmy has been gone since season 5 as in he really is dead and there is no fragment of him left. It did seem that way that Cas completely took over, there was no Jimmy, so I doubt he suffered through the souls part. But yeah poor guy, I really liked Jimmy. I mean his angel is in love with a hunter and he had to endure Castiel's eye sex with Dean. Then went through archangels coming after Cas/him.



No fragment of him left?  How exactly would that be possible?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone think Adam (Boss Levi) could be the thing that jumped out when Eleanor did and killed HP and all his family??????


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mad.
> 
> I have liked each episode. The latest being a little weaker, but still decent.



You just wanted to tap both young and older Amy's asses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

The World said:


> You just wanted to tap both young and older Amy's asses.


The young version was soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking hot.

The older one was pretty damn hot, too. 


FAPGASM!!!!!


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup dat young nubile underage Amy. 

Sam so stupid he never tapped that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam is pretty stupid for not gettin' on that body when he had a chance. But Sam sure does get a lot of tail (not as much as Dean ).

I can't find the actress's damn name. 



Edit: Found her:



*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Her name is Emma. 

I'm glad that chick from Firefly is still getting work. :33

Sam should have fucked her when he was 14 taking away her virginity, then fucked her again when he was 30, and then killed her after fucking while smoking a cigarette. 

But that sounds too badass for lame and timid Sam.  Lucifer should have been driving the wheels on this one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

If I were Sam I would have at least grabbed a fistful of tits. Damn, that Emma.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Their parents( + Dean ) totally cockblocked them. I bet if Sam drank some beer and manned the fuck up he would have at least fingered her.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

She's like 14 you psycho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

The World said:


> Their parents( + Dean ) totally cockblocked them. I bet if Sam drank some beer and manned the fuck up he would have at least fingered her.


Now you're talkin' my language. 



Jena said:


> She's like 14 you psycho



Maybe the character. But the actress is easily 18. Maybe 17, but that's still legal in most states.


STILL LEGAL.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> She's like 14 you psycho




Her Dat ass makes her look older. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the actress is older.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

You could be right. 
It doesn't say on her IMDB page how old she is.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Fap explosion, man. No matter what.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Man Dean has gone downhill lately. 

I remember when he got out of the way for Sam to fuck that hot werewolf chick and now when he was younger he cockblocks Sam and then kills Amy when he's older.

Dean either really likes werewolves over Kitsune's or he's gotten to be a bigger asshole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Dean can't let Sam bang hotter babes than him. It's a universal law he has to abide.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Dean can't let Sam bang hotter babes than him.* It's a universal law he has to abide.



Sarah Blake. 


Dean was probably just pissed the Kitsune wasn't a busty asian beauty.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Heh if you google Sarah Blake it brings up the pornstar instead of the chick from Season 1 Supernatural.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2011)

*googles sarah blake*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

i got season one supe, i guess it depends on the region? lol


----------



## Achilles (Oct 14, 2011)

I got both. Double the pleasure. 

1 more minute til showtime (Over here, anyway).


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

This episode was exceptionally mediocre.


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Dean doesn't have any guilt over Castiel or Adam?


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

So they are turning Dean into a complete douche this season?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> This episode was exceptionally mediocre.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



how was castiel's problem his fault?

 and no one cares about adam


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> how was castiel's problem his fault?
> 
> and no one cares about adam



It wasn't, but 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jo's death wasn't his either. 




Seems like that's the case. 




The World said:


> So they are turning Dean into a complete douche this season?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Depends on your viewpoint. Dean did show guilt over killing the kitsune, but it was more guilt over betraying Sam than it was guilt over killing her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

he felt guilty for jo because he got her into that life.

atleast thats what they were going on about 

i'm glad dean has his imperfections now, it always seemed like sam was the only person allowed to mess up while dean looks down on him all the time.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

Her mom was already part of that life with the bar. 

She would have probably burned in the bar along with Ash if she wasn't a hunter. 

And I care about Adam.  He had a fucked up death and afterdeath. 



Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he's still a douche, caring about Sam doesn't change that.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 14, 2011)

Adam is probably the supernatural character that got trolled the hardest.

And yeah, he's probably getting just as much torture as Sam did, if you recall, he was resisting the angels along with Sam & Dean when we last saw him in the warehouse, they most likely just tortured the living shit out of him until he said yes like they planned to do with dean. 

Not to mention that he most likely thought his 2 brothers just left him there, he had no means to know they couldn't get back in to help him.

Then he gets trapped alongside sammy for eternity but whoop, Castiel shows up, grabs Sam, tosses a giggle at Adam and gets out of the cage. Michael and Luci both pissed and the only toy left is the little winchester.

Seriously, the writters were just plain mean to him.

Not to mention his first appearance was "Oh hey, you're a winchester, you come down a line of demon killing super heroes but too late, you're already zombie chowder  trololol"


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 15, 2011)

This was an old school episode, probably as old school as it 's gonna get.

I might just cry. 

Hunting ghosts, crappy motels, Dean picking up girls, small town, and a totally man version of emotional outpouring + the Impala + drinking beer. This was glorious shit. 

Yeah, I enjoyed this episode.

As far as the guilt thing I think it's natural for Dean to feel the way he does. As Osiris said it was never about if they were guilty or not, it's about whether their hearts was heavy with guilt. Was Dean at fault for Jo's death? Or the crap that has happened to Sam? Of course not, and I am sure intellectually Dean knows that.

But emotionally Dean simply the type of man who bears it despite the fact he might not need to. 

Sam was out, Dean dragged him back in. It's obviously not as cut and dried as that, since Sam was being Demon staked anyway, but the fact that Dean feels as such is not strange and more or less expected. And Jo? The girl was not actively hunting when they, and did start after he allowed her to hunt with the Winchesters. Again not cut and dry, but Dean will probably always feel that he should have bound and gagged that girl and drove her back to her mother that day. Jo would have probably started hunting by herself anyway, due to her father, but as far as Dean cares, she started hunting after she met him. 

Those 2 made sense to me, as does Amy as the possible 3rd witness, though likely the guilt was not about the fact he did what he thought was necessary, but the fact he lied about it.

As far as Castiel goes, after thinking about it, I agree that he has nothing to feel guilty about there. While he did influence Cas in regards to his initial defection from Heaven at the end of Season 4, the fact is Cas CHOSE to be influenced. He chose to stand by man, he chose to make a deal with Crowley, he chose to take those souls into him and thus in the end his death(or fake death) was solely down to him. 

That is probably makes it different from Sam and Jo. They Dean probably feels that he dragged them into it, at the beginning. Cas made his own choices, and while Dean was catalyst, I always felt that Angel found the need to rebel within him self first. Thus the difference, in regards to Cas his heart is heavy with grief, compared to being heavy with guilt. 

Sam was awesome though this episode,

First putting his pre-law in action, then noting that he watches "The Good Wife" (), and then of course that surprise at the end where he acknowledge that he's done crap, but what is done is done and he has chosen to move forward rather than look behind. I applaud that, cause that's a horrible mature and difficult choice to make because as someone who understand I know it's never that easy to let go of guilt.

Wonderful maturity there Sammy.

Like Osiris as well, and was most happy they went with slight camp with a touch of gravitas rather than foreboding seriousness. I liked him, a lot.

Another solid episode for me, in a season that looking like it's gonna turn out to be amongst the best.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 15, 2011)

Hm, was it ever explained why Nordic Gods, Egyptian Gods, etc. like to visit America?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

They probably have been all around the world its just easier for the boys to hunt them when they are in the states


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynzxZHeljKs[/YOUTUBE]

where are my bro-viathans


----------



## Sunako (Oct 15, 2011)

This episode was awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2011)

Sooo, should I even watch this ep?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

You should watch every ep if you are a SN fan


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2011)

Mehhhh, I mean should I rush to find a download link? I'm not really bothered in looking for one for now.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 15, 2011)

Oldschool SPN, how I missed you


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh I forgot we get to see Lawyer!Sam. Do do do want.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 15, 2011)

OBJECTION


OBJECTION


OBJECTION


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2011)

Sam Wright


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you Nihon! I'll watch that in bed laterrrr~


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Osiris is the most powerful God!!!!!

^^ Why isn't your username Castiel???

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkbQutfJ1bM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you on about me?

1; Castiel is already taken by a mod 
2; I have no name changes left


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Alpha Shapeshifter>>>Levi???


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh and you seem more dedicated to him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2011)

Well we don't know the Levi's full strengths and powers yet so it's hard to make comparisons to anything yet.

Well Cas is my fave character


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Osiris>>>>>>All other gods so far


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2011)

I dunno, Chuck's my fave God...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

He's God not a god


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2011)

Still my fave God .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Loki's my fav but O would still kill him


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 16, 2011)

No way, Loki's beast.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

"O" brought back ghosts from heaven, the only thing they could do was make him sleep a while and the guy would probably stomp any other god in a one on one including loki


----------



## Achilles (Oct 16, 2011)

Bobby's the one true god. 


I wonder if Big O could've gotten Adam out of his cage? Not that anyone remembers him.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

I think Big O knows the back way like that leprechaun


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Alpha Shapeshifter>>>Levi???



Too early to say, their durability against weapons /a fucking car falling on the other  suggests that they would be exceptionally hard to kill, I reckon there is a strong chance that most spells/ angel powers would not work on them as they predate magic too


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Too early to say, their durability against weapons /a fucking car falling on the other  suggests that they would be exceptionally hard to kill



I'm pretty sure most demons and monsters could have survived that with angels brushing it of as an convenience, just wait till they taste the colt



Dr.Douchebag said:


> I reckon there is a strong chance that most spells/ angel powers would not work on them as they predate magic too



Possibly but even though they predate angels they still need hosts yet they predate any type of hosts or even blood which they're hungry for


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2011)

Thing is the vessel regenerated unlike demonic vessels and we don't know if levis are impervious to the angel blade

As for them needing hosts , honestly i think its more to do with CW unable to afford showing leviathans in their true form 

I think for their diet they are just aware of what are the tastier parts of humans and since they can take their form they are more accessible food, I'm sure they ate all kinds of things before purgatory.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Thing is the vessel regenerated unlike demonic vessels and we don't know if levis are impervious to the angel blade
> 
> As for them needing hosts , honestly i think its more to do with CW unable to afford showing leviathans in their true form
> 
> I think for their diet they are just aware of what are the tastier parts of humans and since they can take their form they are more accessible food, I'm sure they ate all kinds of things before purgatory.



I here what your saying but villains like Uriel, Alistair and Big O still seem more powerful


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Osiris>>>>>>All other gods so far



Indeed. He's quite powerful-looking. Though, like all of the other gods we've seen, there is a simple way to "kill" him. Unlike the other ones he doesn't stay dead. That's something in his favor.

Too bad we won't see him again.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the actor who played osiris, seen him in some small roles in movies, I know he was in the opening scene of the star trek movie as the captain

or maybe that was osiris in space ....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

That was just Osiris in space, layin' the judgement down.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni7uidj9Rx8[/YOUTUBE]

actor pretty much confirms chuck is god


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't see how it needs any more confirmation. This doesn't sway my opinion at all, since the show made it so blatantly obvious only delusional psychopaths would doubt the truth.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Possibly but even though they predate angels they still need hosts yet they predate any type of hosts or even blood which they're hungry for



Leviathans probably never needed hosts, not even sure they need them now.

Purgatory is the monster version of afterlife, only their souls were there and that's what Castiel "ate". Their bodies probably died millenias ago hence why they only looked like energy eels after they left cas. 

As for them possibly not needing hosts now, they only used hosts when they left the water, from there on they've been morphing themselves to copy people's appearance and mind.

That'd be the real reason they've been taking over humans, to gather info and understand what they're dealing with. 

They very well could morph to something close to their old bodies after eating enough, we just don't know. But at this point, they definitly don't need hosts to survive.

That guy getting splattered by the car reminded me of the thing, could CW be trying to milk ideas from the movie remake (which in turn is milking an old classic) ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think the Leviathans need hosts either, at least not originally. They were one of the first creations, and completely independent. It's just now they are roaming spirits.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Indeed. He's quite powerful-looking. Though, like all of the other gods we've seen, there is a simple way to "kill" him. Unlike the other ones he doesn't stay dead. That's something in his favor.
> 
> Too bad we won't see him again.



Probably because he was Egyptian making older than the other gods so far



-Dargor- said:


> Leviathans probably never needed hosts, not even sure they need them now.
> 
> Purgatory is the monster version of afterlife, only their souls were there and that's what Castiel "ate". Their bodies probably died millenias ago hence why they only looked like energy eels after they left cas.
> 
> ...



I hear that but they still haven't shown me anything impressive


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Supposedly the other gods have been around the whole time though. At least that's what I picked up from Kali.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Supposedly the other gods have been around the whole time though. At least that's what I picked up from Kali.



Kali also seemed to be under the impression she could kill Michael and Lucifer.

Even if they had always existed on this planet we know from Death's words that he and God are far far older than that.

My impression of those others gods is that they're like that spirit the boys fought that got more powerful the more people believed in it, the difference being those gods had millions or billions of believers instead of dozens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Kali also seemed to be under the impression she could kill Michael and Lucifer.
> 
> Even if they had always existed on this planet we know from Death's words that he and God are far far older than that.
> 
> My impression of those others gods is that they're like that spirit the boys fought that got more powerful the more people believed in it, the difference being those gods had millions or billions of believers instead of dozens.



I'm only talking about the fodder gods.

Osiris shouldn't be older then the other fodder gods. I see it like this:

God/Death - same age
Angels - first heavenly creations
Leviathans - first earthly creations
Humans/monsters/fodder gods - same time

You are possibly right about the gods powers though. It could help explain why they were seemingly so much weaker in present time than in mythology. No more believers means they lost most of their power.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, though I doubt even at their prime that they would be much of a threat to an archangel like Lucifer.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm only talking about the fodder gods.
> 
> Osiris shouldn't be older then the other fodder gods. I see it like this:
> 
> ...



leviathans predate angels as well

I remember lucifer saying 'no wonder you handed this planet over to us' could it mean that the gods were once strong enough to challenge angels or does he mean it metaphorically?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Yeah, though I doubt even at their prime that they would be much of a threat to an archangel like Lucifer.


Probably not, unless that blood binding spell actually would kill any of them. 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> leviathans predate angels as well
> 
> I remember lucifer saying 'no wonder you handed this planet over to us' could it mean that the gods were once strong enough to challenge angels or does he mean it metaphorically?


I don't remember them saying that. I know Death said they were the first thing made/tried, but I imagine he was only referring to Earth.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

nah death said long before god created angel and man he made the first beasts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I never remember shit like that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOrcfUVz1c[/YOUTUBE]

2:13


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reOrcfUVz1c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 2:13



Maybe God made angels to clean up the Leviathans then.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Kali also seemed to be under the impression she could kill Michael and Lucifer.
> 
> Even if they had always existed on this planet we know from Death's words that he and God are far far older than that.
> 
> My impression of those others gods is that they're like that spirit the boys fought that got more powerful the more people believed in it, the difference being those gods had millions or billions of believers instead of dozens.



Interesting theory and is true in the film "Clash of the titans" anyway maybe Death will kill God by making nobody believe in him or suttim



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm only talking about the fodder gods.
> 
> Osiris shouldn't be older then the other fodder gods. I see it like this:
> 
> ...





Dr.Douchebag said:


> leviathans predate angels as well
> 
> I remember lucifer saying 'no wonder you handed this planet over to us' could it mean that the gods were once strong enough to challenge angels or does he mean it metaphorically?



I reckon in their prime they could have gone toe to toe with Gabe and Raph considering they are casual reality warpers and and even now can fight evenly with angels.

Archangels would kill angels with finger snaps but still more effort was needed to kill the weakened Gods 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably not, unless that blood binding spell actually would kill any of them.
> 
> I don't remember them saying that. I know Death said they were the first thing made/tried, but I imagine he was only referring to Earth.



confused


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Interesting theory and is true in the film "Clash of the titans" anyway maybe Death will kill God by making nobody believe in him or suttim



I don't think that rule applies to God, just to the lower Gods.  Otherwise he would have been powerless before he created any other life.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Archangels would kill angels with finger snaps but still more effort was needed to kill the weakened Gods



I don't think more effort was _needed_ I think Lucifer was just having fun.  We saw him kill Mercury with a wave of his finger, all while in an inferior vessel that forced him to hold back.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't think more effort was _needed_ I think Lucifer was just having fun.  We saw him kill Mercury with a wave of his finger, all while in an inferior vessel that forced him to hold back.



I think gods have different levels of power just as angels and demons so Lucifer could do that to Mercury and Ganesh but not Kali

Anyway these guys can reality warp, fight angels and such, I'm pretty sure that prime Zeus or Ra could at least beat one of the weaker archangels


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a hard time believing they could. I don't remember them warping reality to the extent of Gabriel.


But then you must consider that lower angels can warp reality, too. Like Zachariah.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I think gods have different levels of power just as angels and demons so Lucifer could do that to Mercury and Ganesh but not Kali



They most likely are of different power levels but Gabriel was very intimately familiar with Kali from long ago (when her power would have been greater) and he told her that Lucifer should scare the crap out of her, and that was in a weakened vessel.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Anyway these guys can reality warp, fight angels and such,



Mid-tiered angels like Zachariah were able to warp reality to a FAR greater extent than anything those gods showed and his power is nothing to an archangel.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I'm pretty sure that prime Zeus or Ra could at least beat one of the weaker archangels



Why would you pick two gods we _haven't_ seen to make comments about?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Oct 17, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I think gods have different levels of power just as angels and demons so Lucifer could do that to Mercury and Ganesh but not Kali Anyway these guys can reality warp, fight angels and such, I'm pretty sure that prime Zeus or Ra could at least beat one of the weaker archangels


Like Tsukiyomi said, they most likely do have power levels, however, so far  they have not been shown to be nearly as powerful as angels. An angel of the rank of Castiel could warp reality, revive the dead, and time travel.  In terms of feats, pagans could only match so far regular or mid level angels at most if we put all their feats together. There's no way they can beat archangels, not even in their "prime" state as we don't even know if they would be much more powerful or  just a little bit. Zeus or Ra have never being shown, but if worship=power is an actual fact for Supernatural gods, then they wouldnt be much more powerful than Kali herself, who is still part of a religion with millions of followers and was still beaten hard by Lucifer.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a hard time believing they could. I don't remember them warping reality to the extent of Gabriel.
> 
> But then you must consider that lower angels can warp reality, too. Like Zachariah.



Zachariah is probably the most powerful angel seen in the series (not archangel)



Lestat Uchiha said:


> Like Tsukiyomi said, they most likely do have power levels, however, so far  they have not been shown to be nearly as powerful as angels. An angel of the rank of Castiel could warp reality, revive the dead, and time travel.  In terms of feats, pagans could only match so far regular or mid level angels at most if we put all their feats together. There's no way they can beat archangels, not even in their "prime" state as we don't even know if they would be much more powerful or  just a little bit.



Castiel was getting ragged around like a doll by a half god and still he didn't rule out him not being a god because a demigod fucking with an angel is possible. True they lake feats but I would presume that one of those billions of gods could take one of the weaker archangels.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzpPy7ePIYg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]






Lestat Uchiha said:


> Zeus or Ra have never being shown, but if worship=power is an actual fact for Supernatural gods, then they wouldnt be much more powerful than Kali herself, who is still part of a religion with millions of followers and was still beaten hard by Lucifer.



Maybe worship=power is not true and I think oldness counts for more as Osiris is older and more powerful than most gods anyway there are billions of gods with varying power levels surely one of them was strong enough to put one of the archangels down 



Tsukiyomi said:


> They most likely are of different power levels but Gabriel was very intimately familiar with Kali from long ago (when her power would have been greater) and he told her that Lucifer should scare the crap out of her, and that was in a weakened vessel.



Still I doubt they did much fighting and Gabe didn't see the blood binding coming so he seems to underestimate her



Tsukiyomi said:


> Mid-tiered angels like Zachariah were able to warp reality to a FAR greater extent than anything those gods showed and his power is nothing to an archangel.



Zachariah is probably the most powerful angel seen in the series (not archangel) 

Loki is meant to be a demi(half) god and his casual reality warping is normal to these gods despite him being a half blood and ontop of this I still doubt he considered the most powerful


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BuLML-5oZM[/YOUTUBE]






Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would you pick two gods we _haven't_ seen to make comments about?



Because these two are probably the oldest, have the most followers and according to legend meant to be most powerful gods.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Sadly we'll probably never know.

I'm callin' 'em fodder though.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Oct 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Castiel was getting ragged around like a doll by a half god and still he didn't rule out him not being a god because a demigod fucking with an angel is possible. True they lake feats but I would presume that one of those billions of gods could take one of the weaker archangels.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Actually in the clip itself, Cas mentioned that he was MUCH more powerful than a regular Trickster should be and was doubting it was actually one, that was what lead Dean and Sam to figure out it was an angel in the first place. So Demigods really shouldn't be able to hurt an angel of Cass's level or being able to manipulate reality to the degree we saw.



> Maybe worship=power is not true and I think oldness counts for more as Osiris is older and more powerful than most gods anyway there are billions of gods with varying power levels surely one of them was strong enough to put one of the archangels down



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzVXpkXGdVI[/YOUTUBE]

00:25 implies that Castiel and the other angels have been around for hundreds of millions of years. We don't even know if pagans predate humanity or came afterwards so its hard to think any of them would be old enough to pose a real threat to angels. The most I can see them do is just being able to use powerful spells to try to outsmart or bind one of them, but to actually take them out directly...I just don't see that happening. Maybe one of the weaker angels, and that's a maybe until we have any evidence, but not and any of the archangels.



> Still I doubt they did much fighting and Gabe didn't see the blood binding coming so he seems to underestimate her


As I said, they only have a chance with spells and bindings, but not a direct fight, and lets not forget that he also managed to fake his own dead against them and they cant actually kill him  (or any angel) without an angel killing blade.






> Because these two are probably the oldest, have the most followers and according to legend meant to be most powerful gods.


That aint really true. Zeus was only big in the western world and only for a few hundred years after greek culture left Greece (before that he would only have a small greek population for worshipping). Ra was there for a few thousand years thats true, but he was always a mainly egyptian god and localized mostly there. In terms of population, the worshipers of both gods would not have come close at any point in time to the amount of followers of current Indu (whose gods where pawned hard by Lucifer) which is just as old.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 18, 2011)

Ganesh is also part of the hindu religion but he was fodderised, don't think kali was going to be any different anyway, still there are millions of people that believe in both so maybe followers or lack of isn't the main cause in their decline of their power.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 18, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> *Castiel was getting ragged around like a doll by a half god and still he didn't rule out him not being a god because a demigod fucking with an angel is possible.* True they lake feats but I would presume that one of those billions of gods could take one of the weaker archangels.



What are you talking about?  Cas showed up very briefly and didn't seem to have any idea what was going on, he was teleported away and as soon as he came back one of the first things he said was "this thing is much more powerful than it should be".



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Maybe worship=power is not true and I think oldness counts for more as Osiris is older and more powerful than most gods anyway there are billions of gods with varying power levels



So now age is what determines their power and the older they are the more powerful they are?  Have any basis for this?



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> surely one of them was strong enough to put one of the archangels down



Surely?  How can you say that _surely_?  You're just making that up based on the myths around these beings which could be completely false.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Still I doubt they did much fighting and Gabe didn't see the blood binding coming so he seems to underestimate her



Ok, Gabriel underestimated her and was bound.  Whats your point?  Dean, Bobby and Sam were able to bind Death and his power dwarfs Kali.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Zachariah is probably the most powerful angel seen in the series (not archangel)
> 
> Loki is meant to be a demi(half) god and his casual reality warping is normal to these gods despite him being a half blood and ontop of this I still doubt he considered the most powerful



Loki never was an actual god, it was Gabriel pretending to be one.  So any feats associated with him would be classified as Archangel power.  And remember he was trying to _hide_ from heaven, do you really think he is going to use the full range of his power as an archangel?



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Because these two are probably the oldest, have the most followers and according to legend meant to be most powerful gods.



Your point being what exactly?  What is in myths and how they are portrayed in Supernatural are often VERY different things.  Remember how the gods were sitting around mocking each others beliefs "the whole world is on the back of a giant turtle"?

Until we actually SEE them in the show we can't make any claims about their power.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 21, 2011)

Its on!!!!


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Its on!!!!



I'm watching it now.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2011)

Cordy vs Spike, you gaiz.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Oct 21, 2011)

other than the nostalgia factor of those 2 this episode is kinda meh!
More like Eve/Cordy vs William The Bloody


----------



## Achilles (Oct 21, 2011)

I missed the first half of this ep due to a bulding blackout, so I can't say if it's good or not. I'll have to wait for the 12 o clock re-airing.

Next episode. Clones, or most likely shifters.

The guy ranting about goverment clones is probably just another cook like Ronald Reznick with "mandroids with laser eyes."


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

This episode was pretty decent. 
It wasn't stunning, but it wasn't bad. It kept me entertained.
And, yeah, seeing Spike and Cordelia again was really nice.

Also Dean was thinking of Castiel at the beginning so that means Destiel is canon teehee lolz.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

As posted in the SPN FC:



G. Hawke said:


> Huh, 5 for fucking 5.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Weeeee!_
> ...


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2011)

> I do hope that means at some point that Don turns up in the show again, since he(and his wife) are the only powerful magic users the Winchesters know. That would just be glorious.



There was also the manwitch who gambled with peoples youth.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Achilles said:


> There was also the manwitch who gambled with peoples youth.



I remember him, but I don't remember if he pulled of any genuinely strong magics.

And his advanced age was because he was winning poker matches with time/age as a wager, whereas Don and Maggie seems to have lasted so long simply due to the fact they are powerful(I am assuming).

Dean made a point to point out the fact that she is so powerful that simply her rage was causing plants to die, so I am assuming this is not the norm and that they both were simply very, very powerful in comparison to other witches.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 22, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I remember him, but I don't remember if he pulled of any genuinely strong magics.



I guess compared to those two, he didn't. If memory serves me he only changed peoples ages, did that force choke thing and..... gave Dean the clap. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Maggie and Don again either. It was funny that after about 5 seconds with them Sam and Dean gave up any effort of actually trying to stop them and just wanted to get out alive. And I don't think this show has any recuring characters left breathing besides Bobby's cop friend.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 22, 2011)

"He can't take that away from you...", I think he can.

And I didn't even recognize Spike at first, I thought it was just Cordelia randomly appearing. The episode instantly improved ten times over when I realized.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 22, 2011)

Seeing James Marsters and Charima Carpenter again was nice

I also wonder how a Angel/SN crossover (Similiar genre, some producers and writers from the SN staff has worked on Angel in the past) would be


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UItx7BaFxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

OH GOD. ERIC KRIPKE. I SWEAR. DONT LET ME DOWN.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UItx7BaFxY[/YOUTUBE]



I love that promo. 

And the title is glorious.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

It looks good. Though they say Cloning, Shapeshifters automatically pop into my head


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 22, 2011)

levi's riding shifters? mind you what were levi's ranked in purg. eve didn't mention many problems with them so were they antagonistic or have any effect?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe they were hidden in the depths of Purgatory, waiting for their moment?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

levi's aren't riding shifters, they can shapeshift by themselves it seems.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

btw are we seeing levi-bobby? it seemed suspect that we didn't see him once this episode and when dean called bobby did respond by asking if it was winchester.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Levi's can only shapeshift once they digest their form?


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 22, 2011)

that or monsters can actually beat levi's. but mind you they could use gods, magicians, anti-christ, leprichans. hell no one ever tried angels but you'd need a strong bitch to seal that up because castiel in god-mode failed to do so. maybe reapers or 1st borns?

2nd on what kelsey said


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> btw are we seeing levi-bobby? it seemed suspect that we didn't see him once this episode and when dean called bobby did respond by asking if it was winchester.



I was thinking the same thing. 

I actually thought that the leviathan that was chasing Sam and Dean down was posing as Bobby over the phone (a la Terminator 2) but that didn't happen.

It still is highly suspect.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

I refuse to believe Bobby is a Levi ;____; ...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2011)

Good episode spike and cordelia actors were funny would not mind seeing them again maybe they will help the guys with the levys


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

They definitely worked well together :}

Though someone made a good point on Tumblr about Dean's character consistency on the terms with him not killing the witches :I


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2011)

Well i think the reason why he did not kill the witches was not because he did not want to because they killee people but because they were to strong.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

But he didnt seem so caught up on it which is weird.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> They definitely worked well together :}
> 
> Though someone made a good point on Tumblr about Dean's character consistency on the terms with him not killing the witches :I



I agree with Gabe, they were just so strong that the Winchester were simply happy enough to get away with their lives. 

And Don saved their asses in the end there, both from his wife and the Levi, would have been horribly rude to gank him then.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I agree with Gabe, they were just so strong that the Winchester were simply happy enough to get away with their lives.
> 
> *And Don saved their asses in the end there, both from his wife and the Levi, would have been horribly rude to gank him then.*



Yeah because yanno, Amy only killed her own mother to save Sam's child ass and was killing to feed her very sick chilf but yanno, save the guys from a Levi and you're their best friendzzzz. 

Character inconsistency.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah just like how there strengths are just that much different as well right??? Why the fuck do you think Crowley is still alive huh?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually I consider it essential that Crowley stays alive.

If he dies then there's a power vacuum down in the pit and personally I would rather the devil you know, rather than the one you don't.

And Crowley very much a bureaucrat and it would be better he stays in power rather than someone more...visceral be in control.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

The Kitsune needed to feed on brains and killed some people for it, this was just a temper tantrum, dean maybe wasn't so sure either would kill again because they seemed to be happy enough going about their lives

well thats my guess anyway


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

They could of killed them with a bit more patience and work.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah but dean was tired at that point and they did seem way stronger than regular witches

if cas was here he'd just angel pwn them


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 22, 2011)

If Cas was there  ...


----------



## Raviene (Oct 23, 2011)

come to think of it...how do you gank a powerful witch? not those noob ones who just happen to read a book but those centuries old witches??

if my memory serves me right ...the most powerful witch they killed was the witch-turned-demon and that was because of Rubi's blade


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

I dunno. Hoodoo Voodoo their asses?


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 23, 2011)

Raviene said:


> come to think of it...*how do you gank a powerful witch? *not those noob ones who just happen to read a book but those centuries old witches??
> 
> if my memory serves me right ...the most powerful witch they killed was the witch-turned-demon and that was because of Rubi's blade



They had the ingredients. But apparently the chicken feet had to be frozen.

The boys should buddy up with some powerful witch til Cas comes back. That Levi got witch slapped.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 23, 2011)

It's okay for witches to kill for vengeance but if a so called monster kills once for her starving son she must die!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> It's okay for witches to kill for vengeance but if a so called monster kills once for her starving son she must die!!!!!!!!!!!!!



....

And how pray tell were they going to kill two 800 year old witches when they were so obviously outclassed and had a Levi dumped in their lap at the end there?

Seriously people, nothing wrong with finding plot holes, but its really poor form to make them up.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....
> 
> And how prey tell were they going to kill two 800 year old witches when they were so obviously outclassed and had a Levi dumped in their lap at the end there?
> 
> Seriously people, nothing wrong with finding plot holes, but its really poor form to make them up.





Bear Walken said:


> They had the ingredients. But apparently the chicken feet had to be frozen.



     .


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> .



Kel my dear, the spell would have worked the first time since the Winchesters had the element of surprise(damn the screwed up chicken feet).

You really think Don will let them even begin incantation before he sends them across the room with a flick of his wrist the next time?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ....
> 
> And how pray tell were they going to kill two 800 year old witches when they were so obviously outclassed and had a Levi dumped in their lap at the end there?
> 
> Seriously people, nothing wrong with finding plot holes, but its really poor form to make them up.



Like Dean would have given up so easily on Amy  

just shows he goes for the easy targets like a pussy despite the witches having more killing intent


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

But they still would of been able to defeat them, with frozen chicken feet and the surprise they would take them down.

Hell, I bet you wouldn't even need to be in the same room to do the spell, stand outside the window or something where they can't really see you and do it. Either way, I think they could of ganked them.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Like Dean would have given up so easily on Amy



Kitsune's die with a single stab to heart.

800 year old witches powerful enough to suck life from plants by simply being angry don't really compare.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

I still don't see the justification for killing Amy. But it sucks that "Dean's big secret" is keeping the Amy shit from Sam.

Which is complete ba-hullshit.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 23, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Kitsune's die with a single stab to heart.
> 
> 800 year old witches powerful enough to suck life from plants by simply being angry don't really compare.



Azazel one of the most powerful demons ever don't really compare

Older than human Zachariah don't really compare

Ancient Mother of all monsters ready to kill the Winchesters don't really compare


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But they still would of been able to defeat them, with frozen chicken feet and the surprise they would take them down.
> 
> Hell, I bet you wouldn't even need to be in the same room to do the spell, stand outside the window or something where they can't really see you and do it. Either way, I think they could of ganked them.



No, I am assuming the spell NEEDS to be done in their presence, or what is the point of charging into the house?

And again, they had the knocked out Levi to deal with at the end there, and that kinda takes precedence.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

That's true, the Mother of All got killed pretty damn easily to say she's the origin of all the nastiest beasties, including the Witches themselves.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Azazel one of the most powerful demons ever don't really compare
> 
> Older than human Zachariah don't really compare
> 
> Ancient Mother of all monsters ready to kill the Winchesters don't really compare



Azazel kinda always kicked their asses, till Sammy was strong enough to kill him.

Zachariah was ganked by an angel blade, a weapon that I assuming the Winchesters n longer have access to. In fact this season they have none of their formerly magic weapons.

Mother of all was basically killed by her own arrogance and a dab of PIS.

So, your point?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> That's true, the Mother of All got killed pretty damn easily to say she's the origin of all the nastiest beasties, including the Witches themselves.



Wait, I thought Witches were humans who made deals with demons for power?

At least that was what Ruby said innit?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

Really? . I do like the fact that Don stopped the Levi though. He was cool .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 23, 2011)

Just shows Dean went for the easy target like a pussy, despite the witches having more killing intent

Oh and witches are not monsters


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 23, 2011)

They aren't the first witch the boys have let go. Remember the one who gambled for people's lives.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 23, 2011)

YES!! its true that they were able to kill much more powerful beings but there is always a weapon/ritual/bobby/spell that helped them and *WORKED!!!*...

in the case of witches...they come up w/ a solid PLAN to kill them but for some odd reason still unable to do it due to...*"the method was just a myth"* or *"they fucked up w/ an ingredient"* but if we take the reactions of these two witches seriously ..its as if they were not even concerned and let Dean and Sam have all the time in the world to their thing

....and POOF!! nothing happened 

i now just realized that witches are one of the most awesome beings in supernatural...next to the trickster of course


----------



## Orxon (Oct 23, 2011)

They didn't include Dean attempting the stretch


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Trudat.

Trickster. God I miss him


----------



## Jimin (Oct 23, 2011)

Question, was Castiel suppose to be the big bad of this season? I mean, did they change the script cause Misha was leaving or was it always planned this way? Still disappointed we didn't see too much of super corrupted Castiel.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 23, 2011)

No I don't think he was. Misha wasn't leaving? As far as I know, he's apparently working with the writers on coming back. I wish we saw a bit more of Godstiel as I was kinda warming to that Persona but they destroyed that quicker than Cas' death scene.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 24, 2011)

Honestly the only reason those witches were that strong and survived is because of the actors.

No way in hell two 800 years old witches would go unnoticed for that long.

Either way, it was entertaining to see Spike pwn a levi & save the brothers for the lolz.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2011)

Have to agree with Dargor here


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 24, 2011)

The difference between the killing Amy and not killing the Witches is...

Witches aren't monsters, and there's nothing showing they will kill again, unless the wife gets another bout of PMS and pisses Don off again.  

They seemed to be fine with just living with eachother happily. They did their job, which was to stop the killings.

Dean didn't kill Amy because she had killed, he killed Amy because he thought she would kill again, and there was a high chance of that happening some time road. It wasn't punishment, it was a preventative measure. 

Amy REQUIRED Human brains to survive, if she ever found herself in a posistion where she no longer had the brains of dead humans available, or her kid got sick again, she WOULD kill again, NO QUESTION ABOUT IT. She wouldn't let her kid die, she would kill again. 

That and it's a lot easier to kill a Kitsune that isn't expecting it, than 800 year old witches that are. 

Maybe they were left alive so they could appear and help them with the Leviathans in the future,


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

But what would happen if the witches start getting all pissed with each other again, Dean and Sam can't just pop back everytime the witches start having bitch fits with each other.


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But what would happen if the witches start getting all pissed with each other again, Dean and Sam can't just pop back everytime the witches start having bitch fits with each other.



The plot will forget them like it forgot Adam and Chuck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I was sad they didn't have any vampire references. 

That was one epic episode though. I especially liked how Spike raped the Leviathan at the end. It seems that magic is the most potent power in the Supernaturalverse bar none. 

It can bind Death, one of the two universal powers in the universe. 
It can bind Archangels (allegedly).
It can stop Leviathans (though it didn't kill him).

Anything it can't do?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was sad they didn't have any vampire references.
> 
> That was one epic episode though. I especially liked how Spike raped the Leviathan at the end. It seems that magic is the most potent power in the Supernaturalverse bar none.
> 
> ...



Stop Castiel fans from bitching? 

....

I kid, I kid.

....

Somewhat.


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anything it can't do?



Get me laid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Stop Castiel fans from bitching?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


There's a[n] app spell for that.

Just use a speech impediment spell.





Jena said:


> Get me laid.


There's a[n] app spell for that.

Mind control spell.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Stop Castiel fans from bitching?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



funny  .


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, I have to say that I didn't enjoy this last episode at all.  Who gives a fuck about these two random witches who have nothing better to do than sit around using their magic to squabble in public and kill random people?

The witch that took years from people in a poker game was a much more interesting character, he actually seemed to have a logic and reason to what he was doing and generally seemed like a decent guy even giving away years to an old man so he could see his granddaughter grow up.  These two sit around handing out horrible deaths because she fucked someone 500 years ago or he was getting too flirty blah blah blah.  And that scene with the two of them beginning to cast a spell to kill the Winchesters just looked lame.

The part in the episode that REALLY pissed me off was the guy effortlessly flooring a leviathan.  These are supposed to be the oldest monsters in the universe, so dangerous that God himself created a pocket dimension to imprison them in and some douchebag witch can wave his hand and incapacitate them?  How exactly are they a threat then if human magic can so easily hurt them?

You know, I would have been fine with them stunning a leviathan if it was actually an ordeal.  If the two of them had to team up against a common threat and them along with Sam and Dean were eventually able to take it down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> They aren't the first witch the boys have let go. Remember the one who gambled for people's lives.



they didn't let him go, they couldn't bring him down even if they wanted to

it seems like witches are harder to kill than angels


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> *The part in the episode that REALLY pissed me off was the guy effortlessly flooring a leviathan.  These are supposed to be the oldest monsters in the universe, so dangerous that God himself created a pocket dimension to imprison them in and some douchebag witch can wave his hand and incapacitate them?  How exactly are they a threat then if human magic can so easily hurt them?*



I agree with this a lot. Levi's are meant to be the scariest bitches flooring the Earth since they were made by the Lord All Mighty himself and then a mere 800 year old Witch is just like "LOLNO" and stuns him so easily.

I think they're really making the Levi's look so weak so far. Sure they can survive getting wrecked by a car and piece themselves back together but apart from that they seem weak.

It takes so much effort to get to the Winchesters despite them barely moving from town to town and the fact that they got taken down so easily. I want to see the Levi's rampage, kill without giving a shit, cause a massacre, give the boys something to REALLY fear.

But we haven't seen anything apart from them feeding and changing form. I know it's early days but the Levi's are seeming a little disappointing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 24, 2011)

they're not showing us what the boss is up to but i figure they have a plan.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

I bloody hope so.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I agree with this a lot. Levi's are meant to be the scariest bitches flooring the Earth since they were made by the Lord All Mighty himself and then a mere 800 year old Witch is just like "LOLNO" and stuns him so easily.
> 
> I think they're really making the Levi's look so weak so far. Sure they can survive getting wrecked by a car and piece themselves back together but apart from that they seem weak.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm praying that they explain this occurrence away.  Something like the only reason it worked was because it was a lower level leviathan who let his guard down, or because they're in meat suits rather than their true bodies they're severely weakened already.

I'd be fine with something like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't know why you're so mad about the magic, Tsuki. Death was bound by magic, too.


This guy has been around for hundreds of years practicing magic and going up against hunters and probably encountering all kinds of monsters along the way. Of course over that period of time he has learned a trick or two for when he had to protect himself on the spot or face a threat (logically, watching the fight between Sam/Dean & the Levi, he would assume it's a Demon or something, so he'd use his most powerful disabling spell).

Magic is just a fundamental force in the Supernaturalverse. It can affect anything. Even gods.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

I want the Levi's to make a Massacre


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2011)

Lolz no. Its a *800*year old witch. The only way a human can get that powerful without being a hunter is to being _older_. I mean dear god magic done by joe blow with a magic book _*warps reality*_ on a minor level. 2 witches having a marital fight threatens to level an entire town just by being _pissed_ at each other. It was perfectly reasonable to expect one of the most powerful witches we have seen so far to be able to stun gun a leviathan. Num numing a defenseless creation is a lot different from fighting someone who can pull feats close to an angels with enough prep time, using a force that can bind things like archangels and *Death*


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know why you're so mad about the magic, Tsuki. Death was bound by magic, too.
> 
> This guy has been around for hundreds of years practicing magic and going up against hunters and probably encountering all kinds of monsters along the way.
> 
> Magic is just a fundamental force in the Supernaturalverse. It can affect anything. Even gods.



The spell to bind Death was _specifically_ made for him and required very rare and special ingredients to pull off, not to mention the preptime for the ritual.  Its not like a witch saw Death, waved his hand and suddenly he was bound.

If this had been a specific "this is made for Leviathans" spell and was  difficult to prepare and pull off then I wouldn't have a problem with  it.

Unless this guy and his wife are the _only_ witches in the world with this level of power I'm not seeing how the Levithans are any significant threat to the world since these witches can just wave their hand and floor them.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course over that period of time he has learned a trick or two for  when he had to protect himself on the spot or face a threat* (logically,  watching the fight between Sam/Dean & the Levi, he would assume it's  a Demon or something, so he'd use his most powerful disabling spell).*



See this you're just pulling out of nothing.  You have no idea what spell he used or where it ranks on his list of spells.  Considering the spell he and his wife were going to use to kill Sam and Dean required them to sit there chanting and building up and the one against the Leviathan didn't then I'd say logically he was going to use a more powerful spell against the Winchesters.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 24, 2011)

Look at what Sam has become a Special child, soulless killer and Demon drinker. Fuckin hell Dean's brother started the apocalypse but yet he surely has the right to live. 

What about the vampire they let free, was Gordon Walker right all this time?????  

BTW I would shot those witches in half the time it took for them to do that ridiculously lookin spell


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The spell to bind Death was _specifically_ made for him and required very rare and special ingredients to pull off, not to mention the preptime for the ritual.  Its not like a witch saw Death, waved his hand and suddenly he was bound.
> 
> If this had been a specific "this is made for Leviathans" spell and was  difficult to prepare and pull off then I wouldn't have a problem with  it.
> 
> ...



Magic warps realities, allow lower level beings to bind god like beings to service, and generally unstoppable unless you find hex bag/coin and destroy it before you die miserable. Levi's don't warp reality. Levi's haven't been seen giving angels trouble. Levi's haven't been observed doing anything to even demons, and if your a big player in the sup world you should at least be making demons  nervous. It hasn't been fleshed out yet, but so far levi's are immune to anything design to kill regular old monsters. They are the new demons of this season. 

No one and nothing seems to be immune to magic in the sups universe and if someone dedicated their entire lives to learning magic to the point where they are pratically immortal? Well bugger, maybe stun gunning a levianthan is a too _low end_.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

Gordon Walker was a wanker .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The spell to bind Death was _specifically_ made for him and required very rare and special ingredients to pull off, not to mention the preptime for the ritual.  Its not like a witch saw Death, waved his hand and suddenly he was bound.
> 
> If this had been a specific "this is made for Leviathans" spell and was  difficult to prepare and pull off then I wouldn't have a problem with  it.
> 
> Unless this guy and his wife are the _only_ witches in the world with this level of power I'm not seeing how the Levithans are any significant threat to the world since these witches can just wave their hand and floor them.


Well they are the most powerful humans the show has displayed from my knowledge. Certainly the most powerful witches. 



> See this you're just pulling out of nothing.  You have no idea what spell he used or where it ranks on his list of spells.  Considering the spell he and his wife were going to use to kill Sam and Dean required them to sit there chanting and building up and the one against the Leviathan didn't then I'd say logically he was going to use a more powerful spell against the Winchesters.


It's just a logical assumption. What else has super strength, survives gunshots, and can smack around hunters like they're his personal bitch? Alphas and Demons. Maybe Angels, but they are kind of secret.

Also, the spell he used against the Levi was a mere disabling spell as mentioned by himself "it'll wear off in a couple days" or whatever. He also alluded to it being so powerful he couldn't kill it, "bottomless pit," meaning he did assume it was something incredibly powerful, which is why he brought out the big guns.

Plus this was a stun spell. The spell they were using against the Winchesters were Death Spells. They easily stunned them with generic telekinesis. He knew better than to use such a generic thing against this monster he saw. These are all reasonable assumptions.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Magic warps realities, allow lower level beings to bind god like beings to service, and generally unstoppable unless you find hex bag/coin and destroy it before you die miserable. Levi's don't warp reality.* Levi's haven't been seen giving angels trouble. Levi's haven't been observed doing anything to even demons, and if your a big player in the sup world you should at least be making demons  nervous.* It hasn't been fleshed out yet, but so far levi's are immune to anything design to kill regular old monsters. They are the new demons of this season.



I believe that was my point.  They're a pathetic threat to the world.  If piddling little human wizards can drop them like that they what is there to be afraid of?



Wuzzman said:


> No one and nothing seems to be immune to magic in the sups universe and if someone dedicated their entire lives to learning magic to the point where they are pratically immortal? Well bugger, maybe stun gunning a levianthan is a too _low end_.



God should be immune since he created the universe and thus set all the rules in place.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Well they are the most powerful humans the show has displayed from my knowledge. Certainly the most powerful witches.



So?



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's just a logical assumption. What else has super strength, survives gunshots, and can smack around hunters like they're his personal bitch? Alphas and Demons. Maybe Angels, but they are kind of secret.



Any number of supernatural creatures can do that.  Vampires don't die unless you cut off their heads so they would have enhanced strength, survive gunshots and smack around hunters.

He didn't seem very afraid of it or like he had to put in any effort at all to floor it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, the spell he used against the Levi was a mere disabling spell as mentioned by himself "it'll wear off in a couple days" or whatever. He also alluded to it being so powerful he couldn't kill it, "bottomless pit," meaning he did assume it was something incredibly powerful, which is why he brought out the big guns.



That's also my point, he doesn't know what this thing is and no wizard on Earth should have ANY real knowledge of them so how exactly would he know how long it would take for the thing to wake up?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Plus this was a stun spell. The spell they were using against the Winchesters were Death Spells. They easily stunned them with generic telekinesis. He knew better than to use such a generic thing against this monster he saw. These are all reasonable assumptions.



So he used a "kill spell" against the Winchesters, two humans but against a mystery monster he uses a stun spell?  Does that make any sense to you?

I stand by what I said, I didn't like this episode at all.  I don't think that Leviathans should be able to be taken down so easily especially when the guy even admits he had no idea what it was so it was just a generic spell he shot it with.

I can handle spells specifically designed for a specific being like the one that bound Death, but just some random zapping spell should be laughed off by a leviathan.


----------



## hehey (Oct 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> That's also my point, he doesn't know what this thing is and no wizard on Earth should have ANY real knowledge of them so how exactly would he know how long it would take for the thing to wake up?


Obviously he made a guesstimation based upon its power levels that he could probably sense with his magical mojo.

something like "ok, my magical scouter says this things power level is over 9000 so this spell should only be able to bind it for a few days tops".


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 24, 2011)

Agree with tsukiyomi but with regards to them not scaring angels or demons , we haven't seen any this season aside from cas so we can't say for sure how they would fare.There are a few important things to note though

1) they still can't seemingly be killed, or else don would have killed that one with the spell

2) they have been locked in purgatory since before humans , demons and angels . All 3 of these beings are capable of magic, its seems leviathans don't know any magic or are unwilling/too arrogant to use it

3) they are shown to be pretty intelligent , for a bunch of beasts they've acclimatised to this world and its technology fairly easily, I think their intelligence and durability will be what sets them apart

remember as powerful as lucifer and michael were, it is still through magic that they are locked in a cage , magic is a pretty big dues ex machina in this series.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 24, 2011)

hehey said:


> Obviously he made a guesstimation based upon its power levels that he could probably sense with his magical mojo.
> 
> something like "ok, my magical scouter says this things power level is over 9000 so this spell should only be able to bind it for a few days tops".



Again I still don't like that at all.  It makes them not a big threat at all.  All you have to do is round up some powerful witches and make the leviathans your bitches.  If they're so easily toppled why would God need to lock them in an alternate dimension?



Dr.Douchebag said:


> remember as powerful as lucifer and michael were, it is still through magic that they are locked in a cage , magic is a pretty big dues ex machina in this series.



The cage was built by God specifically for holding archangels, I don't really think you can compare it to any form of human magic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe he has a mind-reading spell or something. 

I mean, it's magic. Anything's possible.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the Levi's are holding their power back, maybe due to the Meat suits but I feel like they're building something big and bad to unleash in one swoop to take a fuck load of people out.

That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 24, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Gordon Walker was a wanker .



 Then so is Dean


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

lol Dean has a reason to be


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 24, 2011)

Err...not really


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2011)

He kinda does. Losing Cas, nearly losing Bobby, nearly losing Sam to Lucifer hallucinations, the alcoholism building with him, the Levi's trying to kill them both. 

The pressure of everyone upon his shoulders as if the World is crushing down on him and the weight becoming too much.

His mind clouding, he feels as if he cant look after anyone anymore, his Hunter instincts in questions which builds the mindset of him being unsure of everything he's doing.

Deans mind is in such a dark place right now he's drowning in guilt, in pent up emotions, in the feeling that he can't take it anymore that he feels the point of hopelessness where he just doesnt want to do it anymore.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know why Tsukiyomi is bugging out. No duh magic wouldn't effect god. Magic done by someone 800 years old? He cheated his life expectancy for 720 just on the power of his mojo. Did the sup writers touch you somewhere naughty? Did they make you feel uncomfortable? Chill.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Don't know why Tsukiyomi is bugging out. No duh magic wouldn't effect god. Magic done by someone 800 years old? He cheated his life expectancy for 720 just on the power of his mojo. *Did the sup writers touch you somewhere naughty? *Did they make you feel uncomfortable? Chill.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I can see Tsukiyomi's qualms. I had the same qualms myself earlier on. I'm just confused that it's coming from him, who went on the offensive against my qualms about the same (virtually) thing.

However, if you think back to the car scene the Leviathan was disabled for a while. I think it's a restriction of their human bodies. They can regenerate, but the more severe the damage the longer it takes.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Don't know why Tsukiyomi is bugging out. No duh magic wouldn't effect god. Magic done by someone 800 years old? He cheated his life expectancy for 720 just on the power of his mojo. Did the sup writers touch you somewhere naughty? Did they make you feel uncomfortable? Chill.



Wait...so I dislike something and say it makes no sense and theres something wrong with that?  I'm free to like or dislike any aspect of the show for any reason I want and I'm free to point out what I consider to be bad writing or logic holes.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see Tsukiyomi's qualms. I had the same qualms myself earlier on. I'm just confused that it's coming from him, who went on the offensive against my qualms about the same (virtually) thing.
> 
> However, if you think back to the car scene the Leviathan was disabled for a while. I think it's a restriction of their human bodies. They can regenerate, but the more severe the damage the longer it takes.



Yeah, they dropped a car on him and disabled him for a few minutes after a long ordeal of trying to take it down.

As I said several times if the witch had at least had to go through some effort to knock the leviathan down I wouldn't have had a problem with it but he did it like it was nothing.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 25, 2011)

IDK why people argue about whether Supernatural makes sense or not. Think of Buffy where they seem to do stuff that doesn't make sense all the time or where power levels seem to bounce around for the sake of the plot.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> IDK why people argue about whether Supernatural makes sense or not. Think of Buffy where they seem to do stuff that doesn't make sense all the time or where power levels seem to bounce around for the sake of the plot.



You don't know why people do that?  People do that will ALL stories.  When you read a story you always try to make sense of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

It could be that since he was a lower level grunt Leviathan he wasn't very powerful at all.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't really see the problem with probably the strongest warlock we've ever seen in Supernatural being able to disable a Leviathan.  It's not like he was able to kill it.

We don't even know how leviathans measure up in the Supernatural food chain, so far all we know is nothing has been able to kill them.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

True, all he did was stun it for a temporary time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> I don't really see the problem with probably the strongest warlock we've ever seen in Supernatural being able to disable a Leviathan.  It's not like he was able to kill it.



My problem is with how effortlessly it was done.  He took the thing down in one shot without even having to be in the same room.  

As I said the Leviathans were considered so dangerous that God himself created a pocket universe to imprison them for the safety of everything else in creation.  If they're truly that dangerous than it should take _effort_ for_ any_ human to take them down, especially if he had no foreknowledge on it.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> My problem is with how effortlessly it was done.  He took the thing down in one shot without even having to be in the same room.
> 
> As I said the Leviathans were considered so dangerous that God himself created a pocket universe to imprison them for the safety of everything else in creation.  If they're truly that dangerous than it should take _effort_ for_ any_ human to take them down, especially if he had no foreknowledge on it.


Leviathans have yet to show anything impressive power wise.  We don't know why they were so dangerous God decided to lock them up.  Also, I would hardly classify an immortal Warlock as human.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi has some good points. They were sealed off in another dimension because God was afraid they'd destroy everything.


Yet things like the Alpha Shapeshifter, lesser gods, countless other monsters were let lose. They should be pretty damn special.


I do think that the Leviathans are tiered in their power and that, perhaps, they were just all sealed away regardless of tier.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I see it as leviathans didn't have a place in God's new creation.  I don't think they are any stronger than say ,archangels, especially Lucifer or Michael, but these beings have a role to play, they are not just out to destroy everything.

Also, yea, there is an obvious hierarchy within their group.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Btw, where does Eve fit in with all of this?

She was created before the Angels and put into Purgatory.  So was she around with the Leviathans?

Too bad she was a throwaway character.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Leviathans have yet to show anything impressive power wise.  We don't know why they were so dangerous God decided to lock them up.  Also, I would hardly classify an immortal Warlock as human.



He's a human with human magic. Just because he can use magic doesn't suddenly make him a completely different species.



Havoc said:


> Well, I see it as leviathans didn't have a place in God's new creation.  I don't think they are any stronger than say ,archangels, especially Lucifer or Michael, but these beings have a role to play, they are not just out to destroy everything.
> 
> Also, yea, there is an obvious hierarchy within their group.



I don't think their power level is anywhere _near_ an archangel, archangels were God's right hand and more powerful than anything in creation other than God and Death.  You'll notice though that when one of them became a threat (Lucifer) God locked his ass away too.

If it was because they "didn't have a place" then why did Death himself say God was afraid they would "eat the petri dish"?  That indicates that God thought it was possible they would devour everything in creation so he created a special prison for them away from humans and even from all the other monsters he allowed to roam free including all the Alphas.  So it stands to reason that leviathans should be more dangerous than _any_ monster that God allowed to roam free.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He's a human with human magic. Just because he can use magic doesn't suddenly make him a completely different species.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is not human.  That's like saying a vampire is human.  Anyway, we do not know the limits of human magic; human magic created the Colt.  

Lucifer was allowed to roam "free" after he was cast out of heaven until he pissed off god.  He was the ruler of Hell, remember.

Death's description of them pretty much shows they didn't have a place.  No other creation was as chaotic as the leviathans, hence them not having a place.  They play no role other than wanting destruction, that's why they are more dangerous.  As I said, they have shown nothing impressive in terms of their level of power.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> He is not human.  That's like saying a vampire is human.  Anyway, we do not know the limits of human magic; human magic created the Colt.



How the hell do you figure that saying a human who can use magic is still human is like calling a vampire human?  I can't follow the logic on that at all.

We've seen Bobby work A LOT of spells and rituals, in fact he bound Death which is a much greater magical feat than anything these witches did, are you saying he's not human?



Havoc said:


> Lucifer was allowed to roam "free" after he was cast out of heaven until he pissed off god.  He was the ruler of Hell, remember.



He was cast out and _then_ put into hell?  Where _exactly_ did you get that from because it seems to me that he was sent straight from Heaven into his cage.

I don't remember it _ever_ being said he was ruler of Hell prior to his imprisonment.



Havoc said:


> Death's description of them pretty much shows they didn't have a place.  No other creation was as chaotic as the leviathans, hence them not having a place.  They play no role other than wanting destruction, that's why they are more dangerous.  As I said, they have shown nothing impressive in terms of their level of power.



Saying God was worried they would devour EVERYTHING in creation means "they didn't have a place"?  That seems to me to say they were such a danger to all species that they _couldn't_ be allowed to roam free.

I agree they haven't shown anything impressive in terms of power, thats part of what I'm bitching about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

If we ignore this episode as a comedy episode then we can pretend it never happened. :33

Maybe next time the Leviathans will impress.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> How the hell do you figure that saying a human who can use magic is still human is like calling a vampire human?  I can't follow the logic on that at all.
> 
> We've seen Bobby work A LOT of spells and rituals, in fact he bound Death which is a much greater magical feat than anything these witches did, are you saying he's not human?
> 
> ...


Because they are centuries old, can't be killed by conventional means, and are essentially immortal.  Is Bobby, no, ok.  You seem to be completely missing the point, they are no more human than vampires are.

He was cast out of heaven into hell by Michael.  He then later turned Lilith into a demon and was put into the cage by God.

If Michael, Raphael, Gabriel, Odin, Shiva, etc. were intent on causing widespread destruction they would have been no different than the Leviathans, except they didn't, because they played their roles.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't believe the idea that these Leviathans have actually shown their power yet. They're pathetically weak.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

The Levi's are building up to something big.
I FEEEEEEEEL IT.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

At least they killed Cas, amirite?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

I refuse to get riled up with such an attempt of trying to get my angry .


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Bye, I'm dead.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Because they are centuries old, can't be killed by conventional means, and are essentially immortal. Is Bobby, no, ok. You seem to be completely missing the point, they are no more human than vampires are.



Ok, during the episode where Alistair imprisoned a reaper NO ONE in that town could die.  Are you saying the fact that none of them could be killed by conventional means made them not human?

They're human, they're just humans who have learned to wield magic.  Learning a new skill doesn't make you a new species.

Vampires have actually been transformed into a completely different species.



Havoc said:


> He was cast out of heaven into hell by Michael. He then later turned Lilith into a demon and was put into the cage by God.



Again WHERE are you getting that from?  Where did you get that exact order of events?



Havoc said:


> If Michael, Raphael, Gabriel, Odin, Shiva, etc. were intent on causing widespread destruction they would have been no different than the Leviathans, except they didn't, because they played their roles.



Umm....Kali DID want to cause widespread destruction, as did Raphael.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll miss you Havoc


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ok, during the episode where Alistair imprisoned a reaper NO ONE in that town could die.  Are you saying the fact that none of them could be killed by conventional means made them not human?
> 
> They're human, they're just humans who have learned to wield magic.  Learning a new skill doesn't make you a new species.
> 
> ...


Completely different circumstances that aren't even similar to a witch.  They were humans who became more than humans with the use of magic, which is why they are immortal, etc.

From the show called Supernatural.  Episodes: "The End" and "When the Levee Breaks".

How widespread, I don't even remember them destroying a city or anything close to that.  Did they even destroy a town?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Btw, Tsuki, if you acknowledge that with magic you can trap Death, why do you have a problem with a centuries old witch temporarily immobilizing a Leviathan?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't wait for next episode to stir shit up.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Completely different circumstances that aren't even similar to a witch.  They were humans who became more than humans with the use of magic, which is why they are immortal, etc.



They became more than human?  What possible definition of humanity are you using?  I've never seen any definition of humanity that says that in order to be classified as human you have to be able to be killed by normal circumstances.

The fact that those witches were able to cast spells to protect themselves from dying normally doesn't mean they aren't human, it means they are humans who happen to have protection.

Remember the episode where Dean was Death temporarily?  He stood there and let a guy suffer for a few seconds before reaping him.  Are you saying that guy wasn't human for those few seconds?  If Death stops for a second to pick his ass then you become inhuman for those few seconds?



Havoc said:


> From the show called Supernatural.  Episodes: "The End" and "When the Levee Breaks".



Are these what you're referring to?

From "When the Levee breaks"

Ruby: "Demon Sunday school Story.  God prefers humans to angels.  Lucifer gets jealous and then he gets creative and he twists and tempts a human soul into the first demon.  Its what got him locked up in the first place".

From "The End"

Lucifer: "Do you know why God cast me down?  Because I loved him more than anything.  And then God created....you...the little hairless apes.  And then he asked all of us to bow down before all of you, to love you more than him.  And I said "father I can't" I said "these human beings are flawed, murderous" and for that God had Michael cast me into hell.  Now tell me does the punishment fit the crime, especially when I was right?"


I don't see anything about him ruling hell at any point, only that God had his ass cast into the cage after he turned Lilith into a demon.  Nothing about him ever living in Hell prior to that or even anything about Hell existing prior to that.



Havoc said:


> How widespread, I don't even remember them destroying a city or anything close to that.  Did they even destroy a town?



You said INTENT.  Kali INTENDED to destroy the world, Raphael INTENDED to see the apocalypse through even going so far as to want to free Michael and Lucifer to start it back up again.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2011)

this place is too srs


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They became more than human?  What possible definition of humanity are you using?  I've never seen any definition of humanity that says that in order to be classified as human you have to be able to be killed by normal circumstances.
> 
> The fact that those witches were able to cast spells to protect themselves from dying normally doesn't mean they aren't human, it means they are humans who happen to have protection.
> 
> ...


They way you are using human would be the same as saying Spiderman is human.  He, like witches, are obviously more than human.  You are using examples of outside circumstances altering natural events, which isn't at all similar.

The End = Was sent to Hell.

Levee Breaks = Was locked in the cage for creating Lilith.

I don't know what's hard to understand from that.

Ok, but God is no longer around.  Obviously their intent would have had to happen while God was actually doing stuff for it to be relevant.  

Anyway, back to your original complaint; if Bobby can trap Death, what's wrong with a witch immobilizing a Leviathan?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> They way you are using human would be the same as saying Spiderman is human. He, like witches, are obviously more than human. You are using examples of outside circumstances altering natural events, which isn't at all similar.



Were  you never paying attention during Spiderman stories?  He has been physically ALTERED, he has MUTATED into something other than a human.  If he was just a human with magical protection then he would be like the witches.  They're still human, they just have magic protecting them and keeping them alive.  That doesn't make them not human, it makes them humans who are under protection.



Havoc said:


> The End = Was sent to Hell.
> 
> Levee Breaks = Was locked in the cage for creating Lilith.
> 
> I don't know what's hard to understand from that.



You are aware that the cage is part of Hell right?  So those two sentences can describe the exact same event which is his being sent directly to the cage.



Havoc said:


> Ok, but God is no longer around. Obviously their intent would have had to happen while God was actually doing stuff for it to be relevant.



God was no longer around?  Of course he was around.  And if he wasn't doing anything anymore then why was he still doing shit like resurrecting Castiel?



Havoc said:


> Anyway, back to your original complaint; if Bobby can trap Death, what's wrong with a witch immobilizing a Leviathan?



What Bobby did required significant effort and years of preptime accumulating those ingredients in order to cast a spell SPECIFICALLY made for Death.  If the witch had to put significant effort into casting a spell SPECIFICALLY for leviathans I wouldn't have a problem with it but he casts a random spell from outside the room and floors a leviathan effortlessly.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Were  you never paying attention during Spiderman stories?  He has been physically ALTERED, he has MUTATED into something other than a human.  If he was just a human with magical protection then he would be like the witches.  They're still human, they just have magic protecting them and keeping them alive.  That doesn't make them not human, it makes them humans who are under protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh, I was using Spiderman as an example.  Fine, are Luke Cage, Sentry, etc. human?  Their magic is what makes them more than human.  

Yes, I am aware.  Who was in charge of Hell if not Lucifer?  Were the souls just waiting down there with nothing happening to them?  Lucifer was sent to Hell.  He created Lilith, then he was locked into the cage.  This is the logical sequence of events.

And Bobby is a 60 year old man who knows some magic trapping a godlike being, compared to an 800 year old witch, the strongest shown in the show, immobilizing a leviathan, see the difference?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Sigh, I was using Spiderman as an example.  Fine, are Luke Cage, Sentry, etc. human?  Their magic is what makes them more than human.



None of them are completely different species.  A human with magic is just that, a HUMAN with magic.  What about that concept is so difficult to understand?



Havoc said:


> Yes, I am aware.  Who was in charge of Hell if not Lucifer?  Were the souls just waiting down there with nothing happening to them?  Lucifer was sent to Hell.  He created Lilith, then he was locked into the cage.  This is the logical sequence of events.



The cage was created for Lucifer, before he was sent down there there probably wasn't a hell for anyone to be in charge of.  By the time he _was_ sent down there Lilith existed as a demon and was likely in charge.



Havoc said:


> And Bobby is a 60 year old man who knows some magic trapping a godlike being, compared to an 800 year old witch, the strongest shown in the show, immobilizing a leviathan, see the difference?



Again it was a spell SPECIFICALLY FOR DEATH, let me break that down that spell was SPECIFICALLY designed to bind Death and as far as we know works on nothing else.  They had to go to the deposed King of Hell himself, the king of the crossroad demons in order to get their hands on it in addition to hunting down the ingredients.

That is a level of effort and specificity worthy of Death.  The Leviathan was taken down by a human witch with a generic stunning spell.  See the difference?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> None of them are completely different species.  A human with magic is just that, a HUMAN with magic.  What about that concept is so difficult to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are mutates, because their physiology is no longer the same as a human, just like a witch would no longer have the normal physiology of a regular human, hence their immortality.

The souls had to go somewhere if they weren't all going to heaven, which means they had to go to hell.  Unless Lilith was the first evil person who died, Hell had to already exist.  Lucifer being kicked out of Heaven into hell, then making Lilith makes the most amount of sense.

Ok, I'm obviously showing the huge difference between the level of power between Bobby and the witch, and Death and the Leviathan.  You are, apparently, missing that.  Magic is the hax of Supernatural.  A witch that has been around for almost a millennium already has a wealth of magical knowledge, he wouldn't need time to prepare an immobilization spell.  He was able to sense that the leviathan was something new, so he probably used the strongest one he could at the time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> They are mutates, because their physiology is no longer the same as a human, just like a witch would no longer have the normal physiology of a regular human, hence their immortality.



Their physiology hasn't changed, they simply have magic protecting their human bodies.  Unless of course you think they used their magic to give themselves super organs that last forever then they still have human bodies that are being protected with magic.



Havoc said:


> The souls had to go somewhere if they weren't all going to heaven, which means they had to go to hell.  Unless Lilith was the first evil person who died, Hell had to already exist.  Lucifer being kicked out of Heaven into hell, then making Lilith makes the most amount of sense.



If you go with the story of the bible then by the time Lilith was corrupted no one had died yet.  Lucifer took the very first available human soul and corrupted it.

Unless you think Lucifer waited several generations before starting to make humans.



Havoc said:


> Ok, I'm obviously showing the huge difference between the level of power between Bobby and the witch, and Death and the Leviathan.  You are, apparently, missing that.  Magic is the hax of Supernatural.  A witch that has been around for almost a millennium already has a wealth of magical knowledge, he wouldn't need time to prepare an immobilization spell.  He was able to sense that the leviathan was something new, so he probably used the strongest one he could at the time.



You aren't refuting my point at all, you're just reiterating my point.  He used a generic spell without even being in the same room as the creature.  That pisses me off because the Leviathans are supposed to be the ultimate monsters.  If it was a spell specifically for them I wouldn't have a problem with it, its like hitting Superman with Kryptonite, but the fact that any jackass who happens to learn that generic spell can drop them makes them a joke as a threat.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Their physiology hasn't changed, they simply have magic protecting their human bodies.  Unless of course you think they used their magic to give themselves super organs that last forever then they still have human bodies that are being protected with magic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If magic is protecting them it is doing it by changing their physiology, so...

If you go by the story of the bible fallen angels are the first demons.

There is really nothing to refute, your point is basically "I don't like it".  However, there has been nothing shown in Supernatural to show that a witch, the strongest witch shown, shouldn't be able to do that to a leviathan.  You're ignoring the fact that this particular witch is, himself, a powerhouse.  This witch is about twice as old as Crowley.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> If magic is protecting them it is doing it by changing their physiology, so...



Being protected changes your physiology and makes you a different species?  How exactly?

When Castiel was testing Jimmy's faith he had him dip his hand into boiling water as a test and Jimmy's arm was protected by heaven.  Are you saying he ceased being human for the few seconds his hand was in the boiling water then became human again after the protection was gone?



Havoc said:


> If you go by the story of the bible fallen angels are the first demons.



I'm going by the only time reference we have for Lilith, in the Supernatural universe they never stated what order humans were created in but does it make any sense to you that Lucifer would sit around letting droves of humans be born before trying to fuck with one?



Havoc said:


> There is really nothing to refute, your point is basically "I don't like it". However, there has been nothing shown in Supernatural to show that a witch, the strongest witch shown, shouldn't be able to do that to a leviathan. You're ignoring the fact that this particular witch is, himself, a powerhouse. This witch is about twice as old as Crowley.



My point isn't just "I don't like it" my point as I have stated several times is "it makes the leviathans a joke".  If a human wielding generic magic can floor them then what kind of threat are they?  As I said they're supposed to be the ultimate monsters, more dangerous than any other.  If this guy can drop them from outside of the room with a generic spell then I don't see how they're really that dangerous at all.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 25, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Being protected changes your physiology and makes you a different species?  How exactly?
> 
> When Castiel was testing Jimmy's faith he had him dip his hand into boiling water as a test and Jimmy's arm was protected by heaven.  Are you saying he ceased being human for the few seconds his hand was in the boiling water then became human again after the protection was gone?
> 
> ...


By making their body immune to disease, decay, etc.

And you continue to list examples that aren't the same as the witch's circumstances.

Lucifer first tried to get Michael to rebel against God with him, so yea, it does make sense that humans lived and died before he made Lilith. 

Lucifer rebels, gets sent to Hell, then makes Lilith.  That makes sense.

For you to make that point you have to write off the witch as nothing special, except he is.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 25, 2011)

Havoc said:


> By making their body immune to disease, decay, etc.



Being magically protected against disease and decay doesn't make them not human, it just means the magic keeps disease and decay at bay.



Havoc said:


> And you continue to list examples that aren't the same as the witch's circumstances.



My examples are exactly the same, instances of humans being protected by magic.  That is the point you keep repeating, that their magical protections make them no longer physically human and I've pointed out repeatedly that you're wrong.



Havoc said:


> Lucifer first tried to get Michael to rebel against God with him, so yea, it does make sense that humans lived and died before he made Lilith.



That makes no sense at all.  Please explain to me why Lucifer couldn't have asked Michael to rebel with him immediately before or after making the first available human into a demon?  What series of events makes that impossible?



Havoc said:


> Lucifer rebels, gets sent to Hell, then makes Lilith. That makes sense.



No it doesn't.  Angels can freely pop in and out of hell.  We've seen Castiel do it numerous times to talk with Crowley, Castiel broke his way in there by force to rescue Dean.  Why the hell would God put Lucifer into hell where he could easily leave anytime he wanted?

The only part of hell that can hold archangels is the cage and Lucifers power cannot reach outside the cage.  So he would have had to have made Lilith a demon BEFORE Michael tossed his ass into the cage.



Havoc said:


> For you to make that point you have to write off the witch as nothing special, except he is.



So the fact that he's "special" means that any generic spell from him should be able to effortlessly floor the most powerful species of monster in existence?

What EXACTLY did these two do that is so damned impressive?  They cursed a few people, ok we saw that from several humans throughout the series.  Hmmm the wilted some plants, not seeing the "special" aspect.  They lived for 800 years?  Hmmm, the card player lived for 900.

What am I missing?


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 26, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Were  you never paying attention during Spiderman stories?  *He has been physically ALTERED, he has MUTATED into something other than a human.*  If he was just a human with magical protection then he would be like the witches.  They're still human, they just have magic protecting them and keeping them alive.  That doesn't make them not human, it makes them humans who are under protection.



I'm curious; Do you consider Sam human then?  He too was physically altered and can now move shit with his mind.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 26, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm curious; Do you consider Sam human then?  He too was physically altered and can now move shit with his mind.



Tough call.  If all he was doing was tapping into the demon blood inside of him then yes, if the demon blood physically altered him into another being than no.

Based on what we've seen I'd say he is human since the longer he goes without the demon blood the less power he has until he has no power at all.  Kind of like caffeine, gives you a huge boost of energy but once you burn it off you're right where you were.

If it had altered him into something inhuman then the changes would have been permanent.

Though as I said, tough call.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Sam is a golem.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 26, 2011)

Sam is the sasquatch. Dean's mentioned this already.


----------



## LoT (Oct 26, 2011)

Sam is a Jefferson Starship!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

He is a sasquatch/golem.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 26, 2011)

Sam is a moose. Dammit guys.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved the 5 pages of nerd tantrum 

I mean seriously, its was obviously a fodder/troll episode for buffy fans, nothing more. Some people take this stuff way too seriously, especially now that anything past season 5 is basically fan-service.

I was actually surprised they didn't get david boreanaz to play the levi or something, but I guess the payroll would have been too much to handle.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> Some people take this stuff way too seriously, _especially now that anything past season 5 is basically fan-service_.


Damn it, this is true.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 27, 2011)

where is your set from?


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)

Me? It's from the American TV show _Community_.
The sig is from the episode "Physical Education". I can't remember what episode the image I used in the avatar was from.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

Season 6 is the most depressing season


----------



## Kanali (Oct 27, 2011)

I loved season 6, perhaps more so than any other season. I really had my doubts at first, I was actually planning to quit watching Supernatural after season 5 since the ending was so perfect but I got dragged in and Im kinda glad I was


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

4/5 > 1 > 2 > 3/6


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the earlier seasons most. 


They had the best classic moments and humor/horror elements.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)

I hated season 6, TBPH.

It almost made me quit Supernatural.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

Season 6 wasnt that bad for me but Season 7 is nearing me to hating it.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> 4/5 > 1 > 2 > 3/6



Mines is actually 1/2 > 4 > 5 > 3 > 6. Which is pretty close.

Season seven really needs it's own "Weekend at Bobby's" quality episode.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 27, 2011)

Seasons 3 and 4 were my personal favorites.  Season 6 was alright, not great but I don't get the intense hatred some people have for it.  Season 7 started out interesting but this last episode really did piss me off.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

Season 5 is amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

The season where they meet up with their dad and kick ass is one of the best ones.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

That season where that sexy angel comes into it is the worst season.
ugh, why would people want a sexy angel in the show?
theres no such thing as sexy in supernatural.
the sexy angel just ruins everything.
god.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Sexy angel? 

I want to put my dick in that.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

yeah, you know, the one in the trenchcoat, that, you knoooow, that angel guy.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 27, 2011)

Who are you talking about? Whoever it is was probably shit anyway.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

ahhahahahaha i no riiiite?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> yeah, you know, the one in the trenchcoat, that, you knoooow, that angel guy.





Stickin' my dick into Casti-- no! I mean the redhead.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 27, 2011)

She didnt wear a Trenchcoat, GOD .


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2011)

Dean rockin' out to Air Supply.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to start shipping Bobby/Sheriff 
Bobby deserves some action.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm trying to figure out a way to make a joke out of how Bobby gave the Sheriff a head but I can't quite sort it out. Oh well.


----------



## hehey (Oct 28, 2011)

Lol, i cant wait to see Tsukiyomi's reaction to the Leviathans newfound weakness to household cleaning products.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 28, 2011)

They just had to kill off Saul Tigh.


----------



## hehey (Oct 28, 2011)

Dat Leviathan leader


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 28, 2011)

I still find it funny that crowley's the king of hell.


he get told to fuck off in almost every appearance. how weak must the other demons be to not tear him apart down there.


----------



## hehey (Oct 29, 2011)

Lilith and Alistair were the last badasses of the demons everyone else is fodder.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

hehey said:


> Lilith and Alistair were the last badasses of the demons everyone else is fodder.



True fucking this.

Crowley lost his scariness/edge toward the end of season 5.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 29, 2011)

Posted in the SPN FC:



G. Hawke said:


> "Slash Fiction" was a glorious episode.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Awesome Shit_
> ...







Jena said:


> *I think I'm going to start shipping Bobby/Sheriff*
> Bobby deserves some action.







> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh you. 



Jena said:


> True fucking this.
> 
> Crowley lost his scariness/edge toward the end of season 5.



Truth be told I don't think Crowley was ever suppose to be scary.

Unlike the likes of Azazel, Alistair or Lilith (who were true believers in the idea of Lucifer) he always seemed more like a bureaucrat, a politician playing whatever side fits his agenda.

I always felt he came off slimy rather than genuinely scary, which I am fine with.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay so I loved the ep, personally I thought it was really good, its the first time I actually enjoyed SPN in a while.

Murderous!Sam/Dean it sounds so wrong but theyre so sexy, I cant even--- unffff. 
Bobby and Jody together forever plz, omg they are just the cutest thing ever, I swear if they dont get together in the end of all of this I will be raging like a hoooooe.
GOOD TO SEE CROWLEY even though he got owned off by the Levi Boss was still lovely to see him, God I love that ass-kissing Hell runner. sdfghjkjhgfd.

ANNNND the ending. Well. Shit a brick. I cant... I saw the gifs of it on Tumblr and was like "WHAT?" and then Evil!Dean told Sam about Amy and I just knew that's where it lead.
Fuck so heartbreaking, was about 1 sec away from dropping tears until the ep ended and had to hold them back since I was with my mum and grandma downstairs.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 29, 2011)

So at the very least the Leviathan leader is powerful enough that Crowley didn't just rip him apart, which I'm sure he would have if he could have. I guess that's something.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 29, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still find it funny that crowley's the king of hell.
> 
> 
> he get told to fuck off in almost every appearance. how weak must the other demons be to not tear him apart down there.



He actually got nerf'd

Notice how he never brings any hell hounds with him anymore, that's when he used to be scary, but it was just plain overpowered.


Also, household cleaning products 

I bet this is the guy God used to toss levis into purgatory


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

At first with the Levi weakness I thought it was Water.
I was like "But Levi's are the beasts of water and water is their weakness, what?" then it was Bleach basically.
Bleach.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> At first with the Levi weakness I thought it was Water.
> I was like "But Levi's are the beasts of water and water is their weakness, what?" then it was Bleach basically.
> Bleach.



I liked it, somewhat, I am not sure.

I mean it doesn't disappoint me or anything, but...I guess I like/am fine with it?

And even then it doesn't actually kill them, merely hurts/slows them.

I will continue to repeat that Levi!Boss was awesome as fuck though.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 29, 2011)

Those Leviathans scare the fuck out of me. I thought last night's episode was really good though. The ending made me quite sad, but I know Sammy will be back.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

I loved the Levi in Bobby's basement. He was a cool guy


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 29, 2011)

borax isn't that manufactured as you may think. it's a rare salt more then anything. boron compounds do some sick ass chemistry, makes sense for them to mess with what every levi's are, some boron compounds are even highly toxic to humans. (pretty sure cleaner would make your skin pink and lungs itch) 

levis stole the show this week. they kinda went cheap on burning levi animation. but levichesters 'NATURAL BORN KILLERS' act was pretty funny.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 29, 2011)

I loved the part where dean sings i'm all out of love with so much passion


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe it was about his missing car. though kelsey probably thinks differently.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> At first with the Levi weakness I thought it was Water.
> I was like "But Levi's are the beasts of water and water is their weakness, what?" then it was Bleach basically.
> Bleach.



Prepare your super soakers folks!


I don't think it will work on the boss though


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> I believe it was about his missing car. though kelsey probably thinks differently.



HE WAS SINGING ABOUT CAS. IT WAS SO FUCKING OBVIOUS.
LISTEN TO THE LYRICS. 
HE WAS ACHING AND BREAKING ABOUT CAS.
DAMMIT


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

Skotty said:


> Those Leviathans scare the fuck out of me. I thought last night's episode was really good though. The ending made me quite sad, but I know Sammy will be back.



They spoiled it in the freakin' promo for the next episode. They show Sam and Dean working together.

I mean, we all knew that Sam would be coming back, but still...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

really? FUCK I DIDNT SEE THE PROMO'S.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

OH NO. I WONDER WHAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK. I WONDER IF SAM GOES BACK TO DEAN.
THE CLIFFHANGER KILLS ME.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 29, 2011)

the brothers split up once a season -___-


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 30, 2011)

lol thought of a way for angels to return. they say angels don`t got souls, neither do demons, nothing is sad about gods, so there will another realm of some sorts that will be dealt with and we will get the return in a minor way of gabriel, the arch who was guarding prophet boy, eve?, yellow eyes, lilith, ruby(hopefully not), etc. (castiel to allow kelsey a source for sets)


----------



## Sunako (Oct 30, 2011)

maybe they're not sam and dean?


----------



## Fassy (Oct 30, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> lol thought of a way for angels to return. they say angels don`t got souls, neither do demons, nothing is sad about gods, so there will another realm of some sorts that will be dealt with and we will get the return in a minor way of gabriel, the arch who was guarding prophet boy, eve?, yellow eyes, lilith, ruby(hopefully not), etc. (castiel to allow kelsey a source for sets)



I don't know what they have planned but Castiel was brought back a couple of times by an unknown source which many fans assume was God (Chuck?) who brought him back. So the whole God factor was never fully explained only speculated so God can bring him back again, heck he can bring back all of the Angels if he wanted (lol like the writers *cough Gamble *cough* will do that but whatever). 

At this point I don't even care, I just want some decent plot point back. Not this Sam breaks up with Dean again nonsense.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope sam kicks deans ass, he deserves it

as for them being back well

'zachariah: those two are erotically co dependent'


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

I miss Chuck  ...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2011)

kelsey you are erotically dependent on misha 

chuck will be back , believe it


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *kelsey you are erotically dependent on misha
> *
> chuck will be back , believe it






I hope so, I love Rob Benedict


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

Fassy said:


> I don't know what they have planned but Castiel was brought back a couple of times by an unknown source which many fans assume was God (Chuck?) who brought him back. So the whole God factor was never fully explained only speculated so God can bring him back again, heck he can bring back all of the Angels if he wanted (lol like the writers *cough Gamble *cough* will do that but whatever).
> *
> At this point I don't even care, I just want some decent plot point back. Not this Sam breaks up with Dean again nonsense.*



See, this is exactly why while I love the show, I am beginning to hate the fandom.

What exactly would have been an acceptable reaction from Sam then pray tell? He was betrayed and lied to, justifiably pissed off and in no mood to hear Dean's explanation, so he did the sensible thing to walk away and calm down.

What is so fucking wrong with that?

And there is an overreaching season myth-arc/plot, the Leviathans, who are fuck awesome by the way. 

Thus the only issue I can discern is the fact we differ on what constitutes "decent", cause thus Season 7 has been knocking it out the fucking park.

Only hiccup thus far was Dean ganking Amy, but I have since rethought my position on it. I still think it was a horrible move and betrayal on his part, but I get where his head was, so I am fine with it going down as it did.

In regards to Angel, they have no souls, as confirmed by Castiel when he assumed Crowley wanted to barter a deal with him.

I am assuming that they are purely being of energy, and when destroyed simply disperse, so no sort of afterlife for them. God can bring them back obviously because he made them, and well he's god.

Demons are the same, considering they are basically mutated human soul. Souls are energy thus I am again assuming Demons in their natural form are energy beings, thus when they die, they also simply disperse.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

There was no need for Sam to be all "amg dean, i cnt even luk @ u rite now, leeve me behind nao." 

I personally think there should of been a fight, a small lash out of Sam attacking Dean, letting out his anger and then afterwards when their noses are blood and lips are bleeding, panting like God knows what, they climb into the Impala and have the most awkward ass right of their life.

Because as we see in the Ep 7 Promo's they're working together again so it makes the ending completely pointless in a way.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

....So them behaving immaturely would have been better?

Cause whenever I am so pissed I can KNOW I can't behave or argue civilly, I walk away, calm the fuck down and then wade back into the fray. So Sam's reaction not only works, but resonates with me.

And of course they're back together, Sam never said he was leaving, simply was that he could not talk to or deal wth Dean at that moment in time. The fact that Dean didn't even argue it seems only to solidify my opinion of the scene.

I don't get everyone seems to think the scene was meant to portray Sam walking away from Dean, when it seemed obvious the point was that Sam was simply too pissed off at that moment to have an argument that would not have wielded a satisfying resolution.

But hey, that's just my take. *shrugs*


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah because when Sam was getting high on Ruby's blood Dean got all pussy-pissed and left.
Compared to what Sam did to Dean, in this situation is seems very melodramatic. 

Here's a post I found on Tumblr and I agree with it hardheartedly, it pretty much says what I did about them having a punch up;

_As competently acted as this scene was, it tainted the entire episode.  Sam was understandably upset and with their pathetic lives, all he can do is leave, but that’s all he’s ever done.  After seven years of overcoming hellacious obstacles, Sam should’ve lit into Dean for his betrayal, punched him in the face, and got back in the damn car.  Because they have survived so much, because Dean has forgiven him for far worse, and because Sam and Dean are not Ross and Rachel.  They don’t need a break.  I was mostly unaffected by Sam’s tantrum, because it wasn’t the character immaturely acting out so much as it was the writers trying and failing to squeeze every ounce of drama out of this arc, but it just felt manipulative and melodramatic. _


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Yeah because when Sam was getting high on Ruby's blood Dean got all pussy-pissed and left.
> Compared to what Sam did to Dean, in this situation is seems very melodramatic.
> 
> Here's a post I found on Tumblr and I agree with it hardheartedly, it pretty much says what I did about them having a punch up;
> ...



Oh wait, if we are arguing the writers squeezing the melodramatic out of everything I happen to agree.

But if we are arguing the scene as is then no, I will always react like Sam, cause punching people in lieu of an actual civil argument seems highly immature to me.

That's juts how I am built I guess.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

But that's what the Winchesters are. You know, anger-pented up brothers and a good punch out every now and again can solve things a lot better.

Plus violent Sam gets me going.
.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But that's what the Winchesters are. You know, anger-pented up brothers and a good punch out every now and again can solve things a lot better.
> 
> *Plus violent Sam gets me going.*
> .



I am gonna hate myself....

Oh fuck it all, I wanted to get in Levi!Sam's pants the entire episode.

Just shoot me now.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

YES SAME HERE HAWKEY. When he did that weird smirk when shooting the people in the Safe I was like .... .

The smile and that on the video camera with Levi!Dean there .
I could of been in that mans pants all that time of being a Levi.
Levi!Sam, I want you here.


----------



## Starstalker (Oct 30, 2011)

So what...Levi's can be hurt/killed by a cleaning product? wtf?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't help but to like Crowley, he's probly the best demon in supernatural


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> T*here was no need for Sam to be all "amg dean, i cnt even luk @ u rite now, leeve me behind nao."
> *
> I personally think there should of been a fight, a small lash out of Sam attacking Dean, letting out his anger and then afterwards when their noses are blood and lips are bleeding, panting like God knows what, they climb into the Impala and have the most awkward ass right of their life.
> 
> Because as we see in the Ep 7 Promo's they're working together again so it makes the ending completely pointless in a way.



He is understandably frustrated, he knows dean is hiding something and wanted to know what it was to help him, plus dean lied to him and betrayed his trust and killed a woman he cared about.

I still think they will fight though, dean deserves some whooping big time from sam.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> So what...Levi's can be hurt/killed by a cleaning product? wtf?



Borax to be exact.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Can't help but to like Crowley, he's probly the best demon in supernatural



Fucking love a Demon with Muffins.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> He is understandably frustrated, he knows dean is hiding something and wanted to know what it was to help him, plus dean lied to him and betrayed his trust and killed a woman he cared about.
> 
> I still think they will fight though, dean deserves some whooping big time from sam.



Yeah but it was overly dramatic, its the Winchesters, bitches dont do pussy drama, they fight it out.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Fucking love a Demon with Muffins.



But they were infant uvula muffins. 

Well, at least he was considerate enough to insure they were gluten free.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont care, Muffins are Muffins


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 30, 2011)

> *Crowley:* I'll cut to the chase, Mr. Roman.
> *Dick Roman:* Please. Dick.
> *Crowley:* Dick. You and I control large interests I feel strongly could meld to the benefit of all.
> *Dick Roman:* You think?
> ...



This was glorious.

And  "Don't roofee me and call it romance" is probably my new favorite line ever.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

"Call me Dick."

LOLOLOL K.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Oct 30, 2011)

Serious question


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

Will answer now.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 30, 2011)

Leviathans weakness sucks ass. I have no idea why they chose Borax... Maybe somebody can explain on why it should be dangerous to creatures older then anything on earth?

Makes me doubt there legitimacy as this season's big bads...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2011)

The only reason I can think is that it infects water? And obviously is it infects water then it infects the Beasts of the Water, being the Levi's ? ... Thats literally all I have.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2011)

The only thing older than fish is bacteria. Leviathans are for all intent and purposes, super germs.


----------



## Jena (Oct 30, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> The only thing older than fish is bacteria. Leviathans are for all intent and purposes, super germs.



I actually like this idea.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 30, 2011)

Whatever happened to the Alphas?  I want to go back to Monster lore!


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 30, 2011)

The alphas were pretty lame. I'd rather have eve being the beginning of all monsters than having alphas be the go between.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 30, 2011)

I think the Alphas got a bad rap with their storyline.  I've always enjoyed when the show explored the myths and histories behind their monsters.  The fact that the brothers and bobby haven't really had any info about the big bads for the past two seasons has kind of hurt that part of the show for me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 30, 2011)

"don't roofie me and call it romance" 

these writers man.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 30, 2011)

so if Crowley is running things in Hell... then who is also running things in Heaven?...i doubt its Jonah even though he is the last "named" angel surviving.

makes me wonder how the brothers would wipe out the Levi's since borax still isn't a sure fire way to kill them...i can only think of a few:

1. Colt - (maybe they are not one of the 6..or was it 5??) highly unlikely
2. One of the Heavens weapons (maybe open up a dimension to imprison them again) - high possibility
3. Releasing the 2 Archangels (better than having half of the planet razed than all of creation eaten) - this one i like


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 31, 2011)

Step 1. Call Heaven, tell them the dudes God banned are back and tell them about borax
Step 2. Call Crowley and tell him about borax
Step 3. Broadcast messages on the internet to other hunters about levis and borax
Step 4. Tell Bobby to grab chocolates/flowers and go to the sheriff's place

Step 5. Profit

Seriously, imagine how the limo scene would have gone down if crowley had teleported in with a bottle of clorox and a machete. 

As for it not killing them, they could just toss the heads down Luci/Michael's pit to piss them off some more 


Also, Dick


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> The alphas were pretty lame. I'd rather have eve being the beginning of all monsters than having alphas be the go between.



I liked the Alpha vampire, and the alpha shifter was a really threatening villain.



> Dick Roman: Now it's your turn to listen. I'd sooner swim through hot garbage than shake the hand of a bottom-feeding mutation like you. You demons are ugly, lazy, *gold-digging whores*.



Damn, Dick went Eric Northman on his ass.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

I want more Crowley with his Muffins


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

How did Bobby know Borax is the single ingredient in a list of ingredients on a cleaning container that usually reads like a chemical text book? 

And why did Crowley bake muffins?


----------



## chulance (Oct 31, 2011)

Bobby is like the guy who knows everything. And damn his past is long as hell, we keep learning more. Some shit went down with his dad that the Levi thought was pretty fucked up. Think we'll ever learn anything about that.

I kept thinking Crowley did something to the muffins, like somehow they were mixed with borax or something.

Also why aren't the Angels trying to do anything about the Leviathans? Sure they don't give a shit about us, but if they eat up all creation doesn't that include the angels? It wouldn't be hard for the Angels who can search cities instantly to move around and dump borax on the Levi's would it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Angels are scared of them. 


I wonder if Dean is going to inject himself with Borax and let the leader eat him in order to beat the Leviathans.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 31, 2011)

Borax Muffins, courtesy of chef Crowley.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Chef Crowley


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Chef Boyardee got nothin' on Chef Crowley.


There's real chunks of [human] meat in the sauce!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

I prefer the etiquette of the Cupcakes avec Heart. .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Shut up. 

You want a Mishacum Cupcake.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shut up.
> 
> You want a Mishacum Cupcake.






aww, sexy Jared is my 15,000th post


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll make you a cupcake.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Only if it's a special cupcake?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 31, 2011)

Cas should come back as a fallen angel


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Cas should come back and have hot sex with Dean


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Cas should stay dead and only come back via flashbacks and reality warping.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

You're lucky I like you Crazy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Well at least I'm leaving it open for his return.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmmm, thats true ...


----------



## Jena (Oct 31, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Cas should come back and have hot sex with Dean



This already happened in my headcanon _so_......


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

^ TELL ME THIS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, thread is getting gay again.

Time to stir the pot:


Head Leviathan suggests he is able to kill Crowley.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 31, 2011)

Well Levi's are older than the demons so it makes sense really


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 31, 2011)

I liked that scene in the limo. Very well scripted.

Also, if Cas comes back I want Anna back to...


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Oct 31, 2011)

I just posted this in the Dr. Who thread, thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## chulance (Oct 31, 2011)

I dunno if the Angels would be scared of the Leviathians, sure they tore up Castiel, and Roman implied he could wipe out Crowley, but they can be killed by borax, and there's spells that can immobilize them for days.

Gamble said Angels are gonna be important in the plot again, I just wanna see how they react to the Leviathians and demons too.

I think Chuck(God) should come back somehow.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was some special group of angels that threw them in the pit originally. I doubt they went to purgatory willingly.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 31, 2011)

Remember when Dean used to be a funny gogether?


----------



## chulance (Nov 1, 2011)

I think Death said God tossed them in their. I think he meant God did it himself, which is why I think God might show up this season. In S5 when they said Michael tossed Lucifer in the pit, they had Michael come down to deal with Lucifer.

I think it would be more fun if the Angel's don't know how to deal with the leviathians, so everyone is clueless. 

Also Eve said she was older then Angels so she could negate their powers, well the Leviathians should be waaay older then Angels riiite?

Dean's still hella funny, but  alot of shit is happening to him. Cas is dead.  There now supposed to be dead again, he cant drive around in the mpala.. and all that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 1, 2011)

With Eve it was a matter of prep time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Crowley is Leviathan fodder.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't think anyone is leviathan fodder, at this point honestly, they have to be the most gimped vilains  in the history of the show.

Anyone with bleach under the sink can rape them... that's like every average joe around the world.

Not to mention they haven't shown any sort of unnatural speed so it's fairly safe to assume they couldn't get to ya before you got to the bottle...

A little girl could pwn Levis 

Who needs spells, magic and mystic revolvers when you can just buy Leviathan repellant at the nearby convenience store.


*Spoiler*: __ 





10 bucks and you got yourself  a leviathan raping set, add 60 more, grab a machete and you're good to survive the leviathan apocalypse


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

True, their weakness is incredibly common which makes them practically fodder.


But the Leviathan leader seemed to be very confident in his ability to assrape Crowley. And Crowley is pretty damn powerful.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2011)

Well if its one things levis know its how to adapt, I'm sure they will find a way around their weakness, they are pretty intelligent.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 1, 2011)

chulance said:


> I dunno if the Angels would be scared of the Leviathians, sure they tore up Castiel, and Roman implied he could wipe out Crowley, but they can be killed by borax, and there's spells that can immobilize them for days.



Yh I think an angel could reality warp a wave of borax on them then swipe their heads of with a sword



chulance said:


> Gamble said Angels are gonna be important in the plot again, I just wanna see how they react to the Leviathians and demons too.



Who's that?



chulance said:


> I think Death said God tossed them in their. I think he meant God did it himself, which is why I think God might show up this season. In S5 when they said Michael tossed Lucifer in the pit, they had Michael come down to deal with Lucifer.



No need for God to get involved imo



chulance said:


> I think it would be more fun if the Angel's don't know how to deal with the leviathians, so everyone is clueless.



Angels>>>>>>>Levi makes sense imo



chulance said:


> Also Eve said she was older then Angels so she could negate their powers, well the Leviathians should be waaay older then Angels riiite?



Like that guy said Eve had prep time and we don't know who is older, she could probably be a levi herself


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well if its one things levis know its how to adapt, I'm sure they will find a way around their weakness, they are pretty intelligent.



Way around the weakness?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2011)

^ NOT SURE IF SRS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

If it doesn't touch them they can't get hurt by it.

Seriously, they could coat themselves in plastic from head to toe--they don't even have to breathe.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 1, 2011)

Would kinda be a little awkward if they just walked around wrapped in plastic all season


----------



## chulance (Nov 1, 2011)

ROFL! If the Levi's walk around in plastic lmao. I can just see Dean saying something but then again while your laughing..they'd eat your ass up.

@Dreadlock Sera Gamble, she took over for Kripe. She said they were gonna write the Angels back in this season.

While it makes sense for the Angels to be stronger, what if like the Leviathians are not all the same. Like maybe the stronger Leviathans are beings like Cthulu, and the ones we've seen are just like grunts.


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Guys!
So I have nothing to actually contribute to this convo.  But this is the only Supernatural community I actually am a part of online, and my roomie and I dressed up as girl!Dean and girl!Sam for Halloween and I just had to show someone who gave half a fuck.  
Yey!
We also had a Cas...


----------



## Jena (Nov 1, 2011)

You both look awesome!
Did you draw the tattoos on?


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 2, 2011)

that looks like temporary tattoos(kid tattoo) to me. also in two weeks supposedly one of the winchesters is getting married? this should be the bait of much uproar till someone checks guest star for episode or it's just a troll by some sick angel. 

funniest thing I could find was someone thought the fangirl chick who was dating prophet boy would pull some mind control bs.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2011)

which one are you?

And I'm guessing the girl on the right is Dean and the left is Sam?


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Nov 2, 2011)

The tattoos are stick ons from Amazon.
They looked really good, actually.
I'm the Dean. 
I have on the necklace, but it isnt really visable, so....
Here's our Cas, who had like the best most epic walk of shame the next morning.  We took a picture with "Cas" next to a black impala parked on our street in "his" boxers.  It was a fan-win.

It was a pretty fun night.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2011)

You make a really hot Dean, if I do say so myself.

Could barely see the trenchcoat on your Cas


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha, thanks.  Dean is hot, so I have to live up to it. ; )
Here's the album, I prolly shouldn't picspam the thread.There are better pics of Cas outfit.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 2, 2011)

Lol at the Sam chick using devil horns. You all look like very good friends. But what was up with the cas chick and the boxers? lol


----------



## DeanieMcFluffin (Nov 2, 2011)

That was the morning after.  My car died and I had to call AAA and so she came out to sit in the car with me.
It was really funny, it was like still a Sam and Dean and Cas moment.  Me and my roomie were sitting in the car and tried to call her but the calls kept failing.  And suddenly she like appeared on the street still in her Pj bottoms and a rumpled up shirt and a scowled face and quietly walked to the car and got into the back without saying a word.
I was like "Dude, you have to wear pants!"

But where we live, like no one cares.


----------



## puppyface (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha, that's hilarious.

Also, your costumes were awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2011)

Great halloween pics Deanie ~ 

According to some source I read, none of the wedding includes the boys, so .


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If it doesn't touch them they can't get hurt by it.
> 
> Seriously, they could coat themselves in plastic from head to toe--they don't even have to breathe.



I'd be fine with that 

End season would be so lulzy, bleach vs raincoats


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2011)

Then Cas returns and kills all the bitches. 
.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Would kinda be a little awkward if they just walked around wrapped in plastic all season


Yeah, but it would also be idiotic if they didn't. It's an obvious solution to a liquid weakness.

I'd lose all respect for them if they didn't at least get umbrellas. 


DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Hey Guys!
> So I have nothing to actually contribute to this convo.  But this is the only Supernatural community I actually am a part of online, and my roomie and I dressed up as girl!Dean and girl!Sam for Halloween and I just had to show someone who gave half a fuck.
> Yey!
> We also had a Cas...


I'd hit it. 


-Dargor- said:


> I'd be fine with that
> 
> End season would be so lulzy, bleach vs raincoats


Dean will roll up with a molotov cocktail and a fire hose hooked up to a tanker of borax.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 2, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not true I like the whole cleaning supplies will stop these things when nothing else can. Then again, salts were enough for the first two seasons.


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> Here's our Cas, who had like the best most epic walk of shame the next morning.



So I guess Cas finally did get laid, then


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2011)

omg Jena


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Nov 2, 2011)

*Turbo Chapter 1*

Whats up everyone,  Long time no see.  I am back and ready to do some good in the world. lol just kidding.  Everyone come to Teen.com and help support them as they raise money to help promote there new series Turbo, along with the other interesting things they post.  Yes i know i am hyping them, but they are really good plus i work there, so i have to pay the bills..  You can help out by making a donation, or clicking on an advertisement.  They are really good people, and support a lot of charities, so please help out if you can.  

The mods can ban me or whatever but i know a good cause when i see one. 

Thanks everyone.  Peace and love.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 2, 2011)

...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Turbo = hardcore porns?


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2011)

Wtf?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jena (Nov 2, 2011)

beautiful scorpio said:


> Whats up everyone,  Long time no see.  I am back and ready to do some good in the world. lol just kidding.  Everyone come to Teen.com and help support them as they raise money to help promote there new series Turbo, along with the other interesting things they post.  Yes i know i am hyping them, but they are really good plus i work there, so i have to pay the bills..  You can help out by making a donation, or clicking on an advertisement.  They are really good people, and support a lot of charities, so please help out if you can.
> 
> The mods can ban me or whatever but i know a good cause when i see one.
> 
> Thanks everyone.  Peace and love.



I will do no such thing.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 2, 2011)

Wonder if crowley will work with dean and sam to take out the levys
Also it is awesome that the girls dressed like dean and sam.


----------



## Sin (Nov 3, 2011)

Gotta admit, I loved the levys as villains until their weakness got revealed.

Now I'm disappoint.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2011)

Why is everyone surprised Levis are stronger than Demons? 

Levis = ancient first race created by god

Demons = corrupted Human souls.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 3, 2011)

yes they are stronger but their weakness is pretty lame


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 3, 2011)

well a lot of creatures/gods have lame weaknesses in the show , how else would the plot advance :ho


----------



## Magnet (Nov 3, 2011)

other monsters were a one off thing
levis are going to be pretty common this season, are they going to get whatever that crap is called and put it in the backpack sprayer they will be carrying around


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2011)

I like how you were all "unstoppable killers! FUCK YEAH!!!" now its "logical weakness? fuck this shit!"


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 3, 2011)

DeanieMcFluffin said:


> That was the morning after.  My car died and I had to call AAA and so she came out to sit in the car with me.
> It was really funny, it was like still a Sam and Dean and Cas moment.  Me and my roomie were sitting in the car and tried to call her but the calls kept failing.  And suddenly she like appeared on the street still in her Pj bottoms and a rumpled up shirt and a scowled face and quietly walked to the car and got into the back without saying a word.
> I was like "Dude, you have to wear pants!"
> 
> But where we live, like no one cares.



now do you do this in maryland dear god. lolz I wish my halloween night was half as interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Wonder if crowley will work with dean and sam to take out the levys
> Also it is awesome that the girls dressed like dean and sam.


They are setting it up that way, yeah.


Scott Pilgrim said:


> Why is everyone surprised Levis are stronger than Demons?
> 
> Levis = ancient first race created by god
> 
> Demons = corrupted Human souls.



No they aren't.

Demons (the upper-level demons, at least) are still more powerful. They have TK, teleportation, magic, can possess people (Leviathan just copies).

The Leviathans, so far, have super strength and uber durability. Big whoop. All demons have that.


----------



## Jena (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Leviathans, so far, have super strength and uber durability. Big whoop. All demons have that.



Don't forget weird teeth!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2011)

this image keeps popping in my head when i think of the weakness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Big teeth. But demons have black eyes.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 3, 2011)

I still like the Levi's


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't forget weird teeth!



Demons have telekinesis 

but levi's can shapeshift


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 3, 2011)

and have a Cheese fetish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Leviathans can go suck a lemon. 


Demons are way cooler as villains.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 3, 2011)

But Levi's are coooooooooooooooooool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Leviathan Sam & Dean are cool.

Boss Leviathan is kinda all right.


All them other ones are fodder.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 3, 2011)

Horsemen shit on all of them.


Except for War, he was lame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Well the Horsemen were kind of... 

Death was the only really cool one.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 3, 2011)

Three flaws with season 5!


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Why did Lucifer and Michael have to fight in vessels???

- Why did they have to fight on earth and not some lifeless planet or the moon???

- Why did Dean not make a deal with Michael to bring back any one who died after the battle???


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Only three


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Lucifer got killed in Lethal Weapon III.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> - Why did Lucifer and Michael have to fight in vessels???



The same reason why Angels have to take vessels, because they probably cant manifest their true form outside of Heaven's grounds due to the massive surge of power they're created out of. 



> - Why did they have to fight on earth and not some lifeless planet or the moon???



Lol good luck teleporting to the moon which is way too long even for the Arch Angels and Lucifer to get to.
Plus the Earth was their fathers creation, the reason they were fighting was to either;
Destroy the Earth (Lucifer's intent)
or
Turn the Earth into a perfect paradise for all to live (Angels intent)
So why not make the prize the battleground?



> - Why did Dean not make a deal with Michael to bring back any one who died after the battle???



Because Michael can't do that, the only power that can bring people back it most likely God, and why would God have any intent on doing that? Plus Dean knows that Michael would most likely double-cross the deal in order to get his vessel.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 4, 2011)

onto a trollish topic. supposedly the nov.11th episode that was going to have a winchester get married will feature sam tying the not. supposedly he thinks it`s a good idea he`s not pushed into it(no meg etc lol or kali) it`s a character we previously seen as well. It`s hard to call because most of sam`s gf turn out to be monsters that dean kills. my guess it`s a levi that stole her memeories.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 4, 2011)

I really hope its Becky.
Please be Becky.
DEAR GOD PLEASE BE BECKY.
It'll be the fucking funniest thing.
I love Becky.


----------



## Jena (Nov 4, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I really hope its Becky.
> Please be Becky.
> DEAR GOD PLEASE BE BECKY.
> It'll be the fucking funniest thing.
> I love Becky.



I want to know where Becky is.
She was awesome.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 4, 2011)

She behind the bushes watching Sam.
_Always._


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 5, 2011)

New ep was classic SPN


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2011)

hey guiiize.

Requesting a download link please? Preferably Megauplaod again~


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 5, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. People really need to start using warez-bb.org and tehparadox.com


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL "This content isnt available in your country" kthnx CW.


----------



## Jena (Nov 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> LOL "This content isnt available in your country" kthnx CW.



DAMN IT

I'm sorry. 

I hate it when websites do that. It makes no sense and is such a dick move.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2011)

Its okay, Douchbag and Rob sent me links via PM :33


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 6, 2011)

I find it silly that they're popping all these people that have telekinesy and psychic powers when it used to be such a rare sight back when Azazel was raising "specials"

Makes you wonder why did he bother making demon-kids when he could just have gone for the already powerful humans.

Yellow Eyes looks so much like fodder now


----------



## Jena (Nov 6, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> I find it silly that they're popping all these people that have telekinesy and psychic powers when it used to be such a rare sight back when Azazel was raising "specials"
> 
> Makes you wonder why did he bother making demon-kids when he could just have gone for the already powerful humans.
> 
> Yellow Eyes looks so much like fodder now



This is very true. 

My brother and I had a discussion about this, actually. I was very confused by how the villain in the last episode had such advanced powers but yet the boys didn't wonder if he was one of the demon-children. Or why they never made mention to how Sam was once a psychic. 

But, then again, I guess we weren't supposed to think about it too much...


----------



## Hunter (Nov 7, 2011)

So, I taken an interest in this show. Even, though it's too late by now.

So, anything I should know before I continue watching?


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Hunter said:


> So, I taken an interest in this show. Even, though it's too late by now.
> 
> So, anything I should know before I continue watching?



Better late than never. 

Prepare to have your mind blown.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Better late than never.
> 
> Prepare to have your mind blown.



I agree.

So far my favorite episode is 'Shut up, Dr.Phil.'


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you starting with the newest season?

Although it's pretty good, I _strongly_ recommend watching Season 1 and up too.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Are you starting with the newest season?
> 
> Although it's pretty good, I _strongly_ recommend watching Season 1 and up too.



Watching the newest season while I'm finding good quality videos of older seasons. I watched a bit of every season in the past but recently got into it.


----------



## Jena (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome pek


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow if shut up dr phil is one of your favs then u r gonna love this series because that episode was one of the worst


----------



## Jena (Nov 8, 2011)

OMG Jeffery Dean Morgan (aka John Winchester) is on Craig Ferguson tonight! 
I'm watching him now. Damn this man is pimp.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 9, 2011)

I must say I saw him in the losers and he was badass there as well


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Where the fuck are Sam's vision powers???


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2011)

He lost his powers a long time ago since he's been off the Demon Blood .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Be he didn't need demon blood at the start of the series or could it be that Jimmy Tomorrow is one of the special children???


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2011)

Well ever since Azazel died, he lost his powers without the blood, since Azazel gave him the power and Ruby fueled what he had left with the blood.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

So what about Jimmy aye? and he didn't need the blood not really


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont even know who that is


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

The guy from the last episode?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2011)

Havent watched it yet


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh did I spoil it?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah, I know it's about Psychics and crap.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Thought u were dedicated to the supernatural cause an u ain't even seen the latest?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Cas would roll over in his murky grave


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Because Michael can't do that, the only power that can bring people back it most likely God, and why would God have any intent on doing that? Plus Dean knows that Michael would most likely double-cross the deal in order to get his vessel.


In season 4 didnt Zachariah tell Chuck that he can kill himself as many times as he wants, hed just get brought back to life?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Nov 9, 2011)

Shit I forgot about dem flaws


----------



## Hollow Prince (Nov 9, 2011)

Was it a good episode? I haven't watched it yet either!


----------



## Jena (Nov 9, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> Was it a good episode? I haven't watched it yet either!



Meh. It was ok.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 10, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Shit I forgot about dem flaws



Except Chuck was god so really it wasn't a flaw.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2011)

Well Chuck was God so he could bring himself back even if he killed himself


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn, I've been out of the discussions too long.  My DVR crashed and didn't record anything for like 2 days so it took me a while to get caught up on Supernatural, Fringe and Castle.



Kelsey said:


> Because Michael can't do that, the only power that can bring people back it most likely God, and why would God have any intent on doing that? Plus Dean knows that Michael would most likely double-cross the deal in order to get his vessel.



Raphael seemed pretty confident that Lucifer was powerful enough to resurrect dead angels and Cas seemed to agree.  Michael being more powerful than Lucifer would be able to do the same.

I don't see why Michael would double cross Dean, he loses nothing by keeping it and he builds good faith with Dean in case he ever needed him as a vessel again in the future.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 11, 2011)

also this episode was very very crappy.
I wish I had skipped it


----------



## Achilles (Nov 11, 2011)

Was there any previews for the next episode? The canadian channel never shows them.

Crowley needs more screen time. His scene was the best part once again.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 12, 2011)

at least plot holes were filled.


----------



## Sin (Nov 12, 2011)

Decent ep today.

I've missed demons.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope that is the last that we'll see of Becky. I was hoping the boys would gank her ass at the end.   



Achilles said:


> *Was there any previews for the next episode? The canadian channel never shows them.*
> 
> Crowley needs more screen time. His scene was the best part once again.



Yep.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They're hunting the Jersey Devil.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 12, 2011)

I was really hoping they would kill Becky. That would have been fucking excellent.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2011)

Rob said:


> I was really hoping they would kill Becky. That would have been fucking excellent.



same here , she annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4xcu9XPzpg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ugh, such an annoying episode.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2011)

DOWNLOAD LINK ANYONE GUYS?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2011)

That ep . I love Becky no matter what, forever Becky 

Cute ending, love smiling Sam


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 12, 2011)

ofc you love becky, you're just like her for misha


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 12, 2011)

OH GOD. I KNOW


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

4 and 5. pek


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 14, 2011)

I enjoyed the episode overall but it wasn't one of their best.  I definitely could have done without the nerdy and useless little hunter Dean had for his partner.  I kept expecting him to reveal it was all an act and he was really some incredible bad ass.

I was also a bit disappointed that they didn't use this as an excuse for another appearance of Chuck/God, but thats just something I've been personally waiting for for a long time.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

GARTH WAS AWESOME  He was cute and skimpy .

I would of loved to have seen Chuck back, I love Rob


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

filler episodes are filler


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 14, 2011)

Also, take it easy on becky
She was dumped by God after all


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

I love Becky 

But I miss Cas.
So hard.
It's not even funny.
Erk.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> filler episodes are filler



I enjoy the occasional side episode where they hunt something outside of the main storyline.  This one could have been better but I still liked it overall.

I'm curious what happened to the people who were already killed when Crowley cancelled their contracts.  Did their souls get released to heaven?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm guessing the souls went back to the bodies, if the contracts are still in tact then that means that the people hadn't been killed yet.

I'm guessing the souls that were already taken early were kept anyway.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 14, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm guessing the souls went back to the bodies, if the contracts are still in tact then that means that the people hadn't been killed yet.



What do you mean the souls went back to their bodies?  If they were still alive their souls would still be in their bodies.

I was talking about the people who had already been killed and were in hell.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh right right right, I think they were kept, the ones already taken kept him hell, but the ones not raked in that the Crossroads Demon had been cancelled in collection I'm guessing.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2011)

So God dumped Becky. Sucks to be her. 

I thought the episode was kind of funny with all of Dean's reactions. He really did make this episode which could have been alot worse with Becky being so annoying.

It's nice to see Crowley again and calling the head Leviathan a dick.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 15, 2011)

The head levi's name is dick


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Dick...


----------



## Hunter (Nov 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> I didn't like how they turned her into a full-on crazy. I know she was...overly enthusiastic before but then they crossed over into insane.
> 
> I don't know.
> I remember that we had a discussion about this not too long ago and I somehow managed to arrange them in order but now I've forgotten.
> ...



The part where he said she roofied him was pretty funny.

I'm still on season 1 and this might actually be my favorite show of all time.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2011)

DAMN RIGHT. SUPERNATURAL IS THE BEST EVER.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 16, 2011)

sam had no pants on in the bed scene.  and sam's reaction when he realized it was priceless.  

i liked deans facial expressions in this episode, funny as hell! 

and yeah, becky was kinda crazy this episode. but i still wasn't annoyed by her that much. i swore sam literally lost his damn mind when he married her. 

overall pretty good episode.


----------



## Angelus (Nov 17, 2011)

Supernatural needs more Leviathan related episodes and less ghosts/crossroads demons.

And someone bring back Castiel already. The show is 50% less fun without him around. I'm looking at you God >_>


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Supernatural needs more Leviathan related episodes and less ghosts/crossroads demons.
> 
> *And someone bring back Castiel already. The show is 50% less fun without him around.*


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 17, 2011)

I imagine your hard drive is nothing but supernatural gifs, kelsey.

thought the alphas/first borns were kinda disappointing last season it'd be cool to see more of them. also so want zues to show up, he could so be a villain for a season. (Angry supernatural being with strong spirit, embraces the power vacuum cause by the winchesters slaying and uses it to reap order for himself. that's what I believe is a leading trend in supernatural is acquiring control over figurative things such as the horsemen, the angels/demons and souls, the fates, the 'gods'.)

plus with Zeus they could have posideon, hades, titans... kratos jokes. we just need more angel/demon slaughter and a few other high end players to drop of and some gods can step up into the game. mercury/hermes is dead but surely a few other might be chillin' somewhere. plus dean versus the minatuar, hatin on harpies, sirens call.... so many good episode titles. could get 2 seasons if you throw in some titans. only trouble is finding the right supernatural logic (what's left of it) to allow them to acquire the biggest 'mojo' pimpsticks out of supernatural's already OP entities.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 17, 2011)

I have 200 reaction gifs 

I would love to see more stuff revolving around the Gods, it would be pretty good, kinda like the Horsemen but not as short lived as War was


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2011)

finally, someone who shares what you feel! 



gumby2ms said:


> I imagine your hard drive is nothing but supernatural gifs, kelsey.
> 
> thought the alphas/first borns were kinda disappointing last season it'd be cool to see more of them. also so want zues to show up, he could so be a villain for a season. (Angry supernatural being with strong spirit, embraces the power vacuum cause by the winchesters slaying and uses it to reap order for himself. that's what I believe is a leading trend in supernatural is acquiring control over figurative things such as the horsemen, the angels/demons and souls, the fates, the 'gods'.)
> 
> plus with Zeus they could have posideon, hades, titans... kratos jokes. we just need more angel/demon slaughter and a few other high end players to drop of and some gods can step up into the game. mercury/hermes is dead but surely a few other might be chillin' somewhere. plus dean versus the minatuar, hatin on harpies, sirens call.... so many good episode titles. could get 2 seasons if you throw in some titans. only trouble is finding the right supernatural logic (what's left of it) to allow them to acquire the biggest 'mojo' pimpsticks out of supernatural's already OP entities.



good ideas! those could actually work! i think... i always liked the whole greek mythology stories.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 17, 2011)

So, this is officially my favorite show. And I'm impressed with how they portray ghosts.
I say this because a couple of years ago I had a recent encounter with one and it freaked me out and got me sorta obsessed with the whole supernatural mombo jumbo. Was scary but it was cool too. I'm on season 2. Can't wait to catch up.


----------



## tsunadefan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hunter said:


> So, this is officially my favorite show. And I'm impressed with how they portray ghosts.
> I say this because a couple of years ago I had a recent encounter with one and it freaked me out and got me sorta obsessed with the whole supernatural mombo jumbo. Was scary but it was cool too. I'm on season 2. Can't wait to catch up.



please expound on your encounter while i get the campfire and smores ready.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Nov 18, 2011)

The only show whose seasons I buy fanatically.  Where are you Cass?!  Is the first question I would like answered, then I would like to see them finally find a way to kill the damn Leviathans.  Meh, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 18, 2011)

People still having problems dealing with the fact that Cas is dead and gone?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> People still having problems dealing with the fact that Cas is dead and gone?



I think  you're underestimating how popular the character is.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 18, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> please expound on your encounter while i get the campfire and smores ready.



It happened pretty quickly. I'm not sure if it's even worth telling.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Would someone who watched the episode tonight mind answering a question for me?_ 




How did it end?
My brother and I got into a fight toward the end of the episode (about something else, not about Supernatural) and I didn't get to see what happened. The last thing I saw was Bobby getting punched by the Levi. I caught the promo and it looked like Bobby was really hurt.

Thanks!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Would someone who watched the episode tonight mind answering a question for me?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



bobby got shot in the head


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bobby got shot in the head





Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Something better miraculously save Bobby.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2011)

you missed the best part dear, the episode sucked before then


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2011)

Stupid brother and his retarded drama that he drags me into 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I kept thinking that it was going to be a wendigo 
I know they said it wasn't at the beginning, but I was still hoping for it...
I've got a soft spot in my heart for wendigos. Well, maybe "soft spot" isn't exactly right. They just creep me out. Whenever I'm in the woods I swear I can see them creeping about in the distance.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 19, 2011)

I love Dick().

I really, really love Dick Roman and he has at this point risen to favorite Supernatural antagonist of all time as far as I am concerned.

He's handsome, collected and obviously has charisma to spare. I specifically love how organized he obviously is, with back up plans for near everything. The problem with most villains is that they have ONE long running plan that the heroes will somehow trip up and he/she basically devolves into a scene chomping over the top psycho villain because of it.

Not Dick though, plan falls through he just cleans it up and casually moves on to the next one. I also happen to love that Levi punishment = eating oneself to oblivion. Seems ridiculously fitting, and morbidly hilarious.

Lastly I loved this episode, a solid A as far as I am concerned. 

@Jena: 

They're canceling Community? 

Just when I got into it? 

The horror.


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I love Dick().
> 
> I really, really love Dick Roman and he has at this point risen to favorite Supernatural antagonist of all time as far as I am concerned.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call him my favorite, but I do like Dick (). There's something charismatic about him.

*O.T.:* I know  It hasn't been cancelled yet, but it's in danger of it. Officially they're putting the show on hiatus until "an unspecified time". There is a strong possibility of cancelation during that time. If it gets canceled but fucking Whitney and their other shit stays on, I'm boycotting NBC for a full year.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> but I do like Dick ().





I find my genuinely interested in him being naked. The way he handled that gun had me all tingly in my imaginary girl bits.

....

Gods, I am such a whore. 

....

But yes, elevated to favorite seasonal villain, unless they now proceed to screw him up.

That "The rise of Dick" news headline was horribly immature but hilariously amusing anyway.



> *O.T.:* I know  It hasn't been cancelled yet, but it's in danger of it. Officially they're putting the show on hiatus until "an unspecified time". There is a strong possibility of cancelation during that time. If it gets canceled but fucking Whitney and their other shit stays on, I'm boycotting NBC for a full year.





....

You sig makes me giggle, horribly much like a teenage schoolgirl.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the poi like goo they were using was derived from leviathan blood as it was able to create monsters faster then science could. mellow dean was fun. so was rick  . obviously Mr. Roman is a real supernatural villain, a little bit tougher then his colleges. Man the montage on Dick was pretty shittily done. Bobby was just fixing the damn 'unmotivated dean'. Supernatural needs more badass girlpower, where is the Meg, Bella, Kali, Lillith, types? or creepy children? all we have had was witches. (lame)


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 19, 2011)

Women on this show die at a horrible rate, such that I have stopped myself from getting attached to them. 

I will continue to blame slash shippers for this, despite no proof to support it.

But that's mostly because I loathe slash shippers(discounting the few I DO like, you know who you are, despite my best efforts).


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 19, 2011)

I blame cw. they made it into a beefcake show when they gave up on having male viewers. cw is becoming the oxygen network for 14-24 year-olds.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 19, 2011)

Excuse me. 

I happen to a 28-year old man perfectly at peace at his manhood.

....

But then again I do want to get Jared naked and do horrible things to him so maybe you do have a point.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 19, 2011)

Gross           .


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a man and like supernatural too. but I would remove CW from my service if there wasn't SPN on it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 19, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Gross           .



Thank you, I try my best.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 19, 2011)

Why would you shoot Bambi's mother instead of Bambi?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 19, 2011)

"You don't shoot Bambi, you shoot his mother "


----------



## Jena (Nov 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> That "The rise of Dick" news headline was horribly immature but hilariously amusing anyway.



I laughed.



> You sig makes me giggle, horribly much like a teenage schoolgirl.



The original clip that I got it from on youtube was called "bounce jiggle bounce" 
I had to cut off most of Annie's boobs, though. 



gumby2ms said:


> I blame cw. they made it into a beefcake show when they gave up on having male viewers. cw is becoming the oxygen network for 14-24 year-olds.


This is so true. 
I think it happened right around the switch, actually. The WB was pretty gender-neutral (slightly leaning toward the male audience, actually, especially with its cartoons) and then when it changed the CW it seemed to also shift it's focus to women. It had started before then with the popularity of Gilmore Girls, the OC, Summerland, etc. etc., but they seemed to ramp it up when they went CW. Shame.



Rob said:


> Why would you shoot Bambi's mother instead of Bambi?


Because there's no meat on Bami, crazy.


Also,


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2011)

Good episode i knew something would happen to bobby when he told dean he cant die before him.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone got a preview link for the next episode?


----------



## Hunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> Stupid brother and his retarded drama that he drags me into
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought it was the Jersey Devil at first. And don't worry about Wendigo's it's usually around winter when there is quite a lot of snow. They got too many legends. Spirits, cannibals, etc.  You might want to check out Lost Tapes of Animal Planet they're good. Shows the Hell Hound, Wendigo, hell even the Jersey Devil, the whole caboodle.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 20, 2011)

spaZ said:


> Anyone got a preview link for the next episode?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctqRlmC-GbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2011)

season finale? and no new episode next week? very disappoint. also we need more horror and thrill and less drama, something better stop them from crying all episode like a levi mass attack or i'll be pissed.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 20, 2011)

What happened to the Colt? wouldn't that work on a Levi???


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 20, 2011)

not sure if samuel colt knew shit about levi's. levis are different.


----------



## Soljah (Nov 21, 2011)

From my understanding there was only 4 things the colt couldn't kill.  So im assuming it was Michael lucifer God and Death??!? This was said when Dean shot Lucifer


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 21, 2011)

Soljah said:


> From my understanding there was only 4 things the colt couldn't kill.  So im assuming it was Michael lucifer God and Death??!? This was said when Dean shot Lucifer



I think that meant 5 kinds of things, not 5 specific beings.  Which I took to mean the Archangels, God and Death (since each of them are unique types of beings) and two unknown things which could easily be Leviathans.

Of course Lucifer said "5 things in all of _creation_" which could also mean only five things created by God, which would exclude God and Death from the list even though it wouldn't work on them.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Nov 24, 2011)

Just caught up and I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this or I'm just thinking too hard into it. But has Sam taken way more hits to the head than usual lately?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

things in all creation does not exclude death or god  but it sure does exclude the leviathans


----------



## Tiger (Nov 24, 2011)

I just started watching this show from the beginning...and overall it's really good.

But I just finished watching episode 13 'Route 666', and Sam said this: "Seriously? But how do I burn a truck?"

How do you burn a truck? He had gasoline, a fire already burning ten feet away, and a 50 year old truck sitting there...and he couldn't figure out a way to burn it.

Some of the stuff these guys say or do is completely retarded  and then at other times they're brilliant. The show's good enough to ignore those little outbursts of idiocy, but it drives me a little crazy.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 1, 2011)

When is it coming out and If Cas is dead where has he gone???


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> When is it coming out and If Cas is dead where has he gone???



When is what coming out?
And if Cas is dead, we don't know where he'd go. I'm assuming that he would just sort of "cease to be" as opposed to returning to heaven or going to hell or purgatory, but that's just speculation on my part. I've no idea.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ The episode


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> ^^ The episode



Next one should be tomorrow.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

Am I looking forward to tonights episode? 
Nope.

Will I watch it?
Most Likely not.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ Traitor!!! I want ur blood


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

Season 7 just isnt doing it for me. The lack of Cas and the way Sera's just writing it like Seasons 1 and 2. Dont like it, at all.


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2011)

It's better than season 6, but I haven't liked the past few episodes.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

That's true.
Bobby's near-death is taking it too far, first Cas now Bobby. I swear if he dies.
I swear.
To actual God.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 2, 2011)

I swear to factual God


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

I just want Cas back, not in a different vessel. 
Even if he comes back as a human.
Just.
Need.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah no one else can make those facial expressions like cas's vessel


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

Plus I miss Misha


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ Tell me r u gay?


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> That's true.
> Bobby's near-death is taking it too far,* first Cas now Bobby. I swear if he dies.
> I swear.
> To actual God*.



*Spoiler*: _speculations_ 





_One_ - Cas isn't dead.

_Two _- Bobby's a maybe. 


.....
at times i wish i slept so i could come clear


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2011)

What a great episode.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm calling it now, this is the final Season they've lost 2 great support characters this season!


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought the episode was kind of meh up until the last five minutes or so. _Damn_. I came very close to crying. The idea of Bobby's last and best memory being just of him and the boys being together and watching a movie broke my heart. 


Not sure how I feel about Bobby being dead...I'm going to need some more time to process this.







Hollow Prince said:


> I'm calling it now, this is the final Season they've lost 2 great support characters this season!


I _pray_ that this is the last season.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> ^^ Tell me r u gay?



I'm a girl. 


Well I cried for 90% of this Episode.
I quit. I dont care what anyone here says I quit. Cas took a big blow to me esteem towards Season 7 and was on the edge but this with Bobby. I'm gone.

Gamble has really fucked it up, I don't care if she has a come back thats going to make rainbows shit everywhere.

I cant stand the abuse this show does to me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2011)

Bobby's back story was real rough. Can't believe he had to live his whole life carrying that burden. 

Can't believe that made the ending a cliffhanger though.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

Bobby is a beautiful man and a wonderful father. 
He didnt deserve this in the slightest.
As soon as he said "Idjits" I knew his heart would stop. Just _knew_ it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm a girl.
> 
> 
> Well I cried for 90% of this Episode.
> ...


In my book, season 5 was the ending. Seasons 6 and 7 aren't real; they're some fantasy. In my head canon, Castiel returned to heaven and Sam and Dean were reunited. They lived for a while and then when they died they both went to heaven and Cas would visit them whenever he could spare the time. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Bobby's back story was real rough. Can't believe he had to live his whole life carrying that burden.
> 
> Can't believe that made the ending a cliffhanger though.


If they make Bobby a ghost, I will fucking kill everyone involved with this show.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

The ending of Season 5 would of annoyed me, I dont think it tied up every loose end, and the end just being "Welp Sam jumped into hell, SHITS OVER NOW LOL YAY" 
I want a happy ending...


----------



## User Name (Dec 2, 2011)

The episode irked me. As I watch the episode, I kept asking the question where is the police?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 2, 2011)

And why didnt Cas get a scene like this  

As I said on Tumblr;

"I mean I see posts talking about how Bobby got a deserving way out, don’t get me wrong, Bobby deserves the most beautiful of endings with tears and creys everywhere (which I did).
But me being a whiny Castiel fan again, this sort of death scene for Bobby just made me sit there and go “Castiel was near as important to Sam and Dean as Bobby” (Bobby obviously being more since he’s their Father Figure) but Castiel was the third musketeer in all of this and yet… What did we get?

I loved this episode in the sense of how it was played and portrayed, though I hate Gamble’s decisions 9 times out of 10, this being one of them of killing Bobby but I am angered that Cas didn’t even get an inch of what Bobby got.
I’m not talking about “OMG CAS OVERRIDES BOBBY, WTF” I mean before this episode, before Bobby got shot.
Castiel was Deans best friend and we got nothing.
I just can’t fathom why."


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2011)

I've really enjoyed this season. Whether it's the last or not they're going really dark and I like it.

This was a great episode because it heart punched me for the entire thing.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2011)

Great episode poor bobby cant believe he dies but he had a great send off imo he deserved it. this has been a great season so far. He seened to have had a messed up life. Those levys need to get killed bad especially dick.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> And why didnt Cas get a scene like this
> 
> As I said on Tumblr;
> 
> ...


Bobby has known them basically their entire lives and seemingly, from this last episode, more of a normal father than John was.

No way is Cas even close to that level of important to the Winchesters.

What I'm saying is, Castiel is dead and gone forever and he will never ever come back.  Now watch me bathe in your tears while I laugh at you.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 3, 2011)

damn near got to manly tears with this one, but got a bit choked so bravo. I feel like eventually they will have to get some other characters in supernatural but who? are they gonna rez the a-team? maybe the sheriff joins but she is kinda bland. new angel buddies? dean needs to sharpen his teeth and sam needs start thinking. lol sam is one of the only members without a reaper who is annoyed with him, poor dean's reaper so much abuse. 

return of bobby the angel of hunters? heaven is going flannel.

hopefully they plung into crazy combat. it's better they flesh out their bitching in one episode after holding back then waste half of 8 episodes doing it for the rest of the season.


----------



## Fassy (Dec 3, 2011)

Jena said:


> In my book, season 5 was the ending. Seasons 6 and 7 aren't real; they're some fantasy. In my head canon, Castiel returned to heaven and Sam and Dean were reunited. They lived for a while and then when they died they both went to heaven and Cas would visit them whenever he could spare the time.
> 
> 
> If they make Bobby a ghost, I will fucking kill everyone involved with this show.



THIS. THIS.

Have you seen what some fans did on livejournal? Different authors are contributing to a thing called "Road to Redemption" and it's basically the fans rewriting season 6. I haven't gotten around to reading any of the fics but it's a series of episodes of the brothers trying to save Cas. 

I'm sure it's way better than the actual season. In my book, season 6 and 7 never existed. 

I didn't like the ending of season 5 either, but I would like to think despite Dean living with Lisa, Castiel was always watching over him just as Sam was whether he knew it or not.

Killing Bobby was the last straw. I'm done with this show. My five seasons and fanfiction is all I need. I don't want them to bring Bobby back when they won't even do it properly or redeem Castiel.

My hope and only wish is if the angels had their own spin off show.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2011)

I really thought that he was going to survive 

On the other hadn, his death was necessary for the show. When I think about it, if I were to direct this last episode, it would have ended the same way. Why?

The brothers have been running for the entire first half of the season, while leviathans have been chasing them down and eating people. This was the one last push the brothers needed to go all apeshit on leviathans.

And little something for the god damn whiny Castiel fangirl:

For the love of God, please shut up about it already!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> And why didnt Cas get a scene like this
> 
> As I said on Tumblr;
> 
> ...



bobby means a lot more to them than cas, bobby was like their father, they've known cas for a few years only. 

Secondly I don't think cas is gone


----------



## Sunako (Dec 3, 2011)

This episode will be the death of me


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2011)

I died a bit inside at the end of this episode


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 3, 2011)

John, Cas and now Bobby 
oh wait none of them are dead or are they?


----------



## Jena (Dec 3, 2011)

Fassy said:


> THIS. THIS.
> 
> Have you seen what some fans did on livejournal? Different authors are contributing to a thing called "Road to Redemption" and it's basically the fans rewriting season 6. I haven't gotten around to reading any of the fics but it's a series of episodes of the brothers trying to save Cas.
> 
> ...


I feel the same  but I'm going to keep watching because I can't stop.

And, no, I hadn't heard of that but I'm going to have to look it up. Sounds interesting!



Starstalker said:


> I really thought that he was going to survive
> 
> On the other hadn, his death was necessary for the show. When I think about it, if I were to direct this last episode, it would have ended the same way. Why?
> 
> The brothers have been running for the entire first half of the season, while leviathans have been chasing them down and eating people. This was the one last push the brothers needed to go all apeshit on leviathans.


I think you've got a point there. 



> And little something for the god damn whiny Castiel fangirl:
> 
> For the love of God, please shut up about it already!


OH NO YOU DIDN'T

NOT MUH GIRL


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> And little something for the god damn whiny Castiel fangirl:
> 
> For the love of God, please shut up about it already!



Who the hell are you to tell me to shut up? You have NO idea how much I cared for Castiel, not in the slightest sense.

Take your favourite character from a TV series, now imagine him/her being killed in the shittest way and then multiply that by 10. 
That's how much it hurt. 

Goddamn outsiders of the Castiel love don't understand in the slightest, Cas was an important character no matter which way you look at it, he was the 3rd Slot of Team Free Will. 

So no.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> bobby means a lot more to them than cas, bobby was like their father, they've known cas for a few years only.
> 
> Secondly I don't think cas is gone



I've already said I KNOW Bobby is more important to the brothers than Cas, if people read what I write properly... .

But Cas made a big ass impact and you can't deny that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Who the hell are you to tell me to shut up? You have NO idea how much I cared for Castiel, not in the slightest sense.
> 
> Take your favourite character from a TV series, now imagine him/her being killed in the shittest way and then multiply that by 10.
> That's how much it hurt.
> ...



I know what you meant , I just wanted to point out the difference in importance

I'm sure you would like Cas to have big ass impacts


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd like him to make a big impact in my ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

FUCK

FUCK BOBBY, FUCK


GODDAMNIT ALL, I CAN'T HANDLE THIS SHIT!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm stopping watching Season 7 until Cas and/or Bobby return .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 3, 2011)

I want Azazel back


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, very few characters get a send off
Take Mr Winchester, Jo and her mom, Rufus, Gabriel so on, so on.
Not a single character that shows up for more than one episode ever survives except for Death, Crowley and Chuck and the jury is still out on those last two, regardless of them being God and the King Of Hell.
Cas did get a send off after a fashion.
Those last episodes on season 6 are very much dedicated to him.
To understanding him before he went.
It's very possible cass never returns
I just wish he was missed more often
Like, "Oh God, Bobby is about to die, I wish Cass was here to heal him"


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

God, Death, King of Hell, Sam, Dean

I think I found the five people the Colt cannot kill.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, more Cas acknowledgement would be really nice.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm stopping watching Season 7 until Cas and/or Bobby return .



Kk, see you like...never xD


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

I actually think Cas will return sooner or later.
Most likely later.


----------



## Soljah (Dec 3, 2011)

Its obvious imo that Cas and Bobby will return.  Otherwise it wouldn't of been that cliffhanger ending and i do feel if cas was truly gone he would've got a better send off.  Only thing i see bad happening is if God comes back and brings back Cas and Bobby/ whoever brings them back that it'll just ruin the show.  Kinda like when you had time traveling to a series everything can be redone.  And when Bobby and Cas are revived then why not bring back John his Mom and their bro Adam?!?!? too much reviving


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 3, 2011)

True.
If Cas ever returns, and he WON'T, then it will be by God reviving him.

And I don't get all this hate about him having a bad send off. Entire season 6 was a send off for Castiel! Sure, he did not go in a great fashion like Bobby did, but Bobby had just one episode as a send off where Cas had an entire season.

I liked his character, he was my favorite since he first appeared, but you don't see me spaming the forum about him being dead SEVERAL MONTHS since that happened! He had a decent send off and that is it. No shame in being nomnomnomed by leviathans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 3, 2011)

so this show just has sam and dean now?

I was bored of the episode because I was sure bobby would come out alive, but once i saw how serious things got, it switched my view on things. booby couldn't have gotten a better send off, I realized we really didn't know anything about him until this episode..


I like this show but if it's just sam and dean being emo all the time, I might as well quit by the end of this season.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Spamming the forum?
Spamming... the foru--- what?
I did one post. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2011)

I think bobby will return somehow alsi wonder if chuck will ever appear again


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> True.
> If Cas ever returns, and he WON'T, then it will be by God reviving him.
> 
> And I don't get all this hate about him having a bad send off. *Entire season 6 was a send off for Castiel!* Sure, he did not go in a great fashion like Bobby did, but Bobby had just one episode as a send off where Cas had an entire season.
> ...



................


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 3, 2011)

They should just kill off Sam and Dean at the end of this season. Team regrouping in Heaven with everybody's favorite dead characters. Everybody wins! 

I was actually pleasantly surprised they killed Bobby. Really didn't think the show had it in it to pull that off. And Castiel's death or disappearance was really kind of a necessity. I believe in interviews regarding this season it was said they were stripping the brothers of all of their crutches and it's hard to do that if they still have the leader of Heaven, all of God's weapons, and an army of Angels at their back. I understand the Cas fans' frustrations, but he'll most likely return in some fashion that'll make you all cream your pants and you've watched the show for this long, I'd just say ride it out and finish the season. So far this season is shaping up much better than season 6 (which seemed like a lot of filler so that they could end up at where they are now). I just hope it can wrap things up nicely as I imagine this'll be the final season.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Goobikazi said:


> They should just kill off Sam and Dean at the end of this season. Team regrouping in Heaven with everybody's favorite dead characters. Everybody wins!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't like heaven in this, just reliving best memories, well maybe its a higher heaven, there should be and chuck should be like lol dick get back in purg bitch


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 3, 2011)

Just when Bobby is about to die and the Levi's are closing in Cas will come back and save the day


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I don't like heaven in this, just reliving best memories, well maybe its a higher heaven, there should be and chuck should be like lol dick get back in purg bitch



gotta admit, the "The Rise Of Dick" thing in the latest ep made me laugh way too hard.
OH GOD, GET IT, HARD? LOOLOLOL



Artful Lurker said:


> Just when Bobby is about to die and the Levi's are closing in Cas will come back and save the day


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 3, 2011)

Nah Cas dead Bobby dead.

So good


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 3, 2011)

So does that wretched Wench Gamble say anything about the civil war in Heaven or did she just throw that away too....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 3, 2011)

err Godcas pretty much settled it in the first ep of this season?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 3, 2011)

I *loved *Bobby and Castiel's characters, but it's better this way.  The Winchesters were becoming too reliant on them and not figuring stuff out for themselves.  The story is about the brothers!  No one else!  Both Bobby and Castiel got deaths that were meaningful and I'm sure the repercussions of those deaths will be felt in future storylines.  

Anyone who claims to stop watching after this episode was probably not a fan of the series when it first started out.  Death, pain, and sacrifice is what the Winchesters are all about.  To me this will be a return to form.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 3, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> err Godcas pretty much settled it in the first ep of this season?



Not really, all he did was settle the rebellious angels, they never closed up the fact the state of Heaven, what happened to the other angels, who's running the show up there now. 
There's no Archangels left to take the lead.
There's no God to give the angel commands.
So pretty much we're either left to thought that;
- The angels are all zombies around Heaven not knowing what to do with themselves
- or there's another power struggle between the regular angels, one of them trying to top the others and gain the power of what the Arch's had.

So there was barely enough closure on the Angel storyline.



Irishwonder said:


> I *loved *Bobby and Castiel's characters, but it's better this way.  The Winchesters were becoming too reliant on them and not figuring stuff out for themselves.  *The story is about the brothers!  No one else!*  Both Bobby and Castiel got deaths that were meaningful and I'm sure the repercussions of those deaths will be felt in future storylines.
> 
> *Anyone who claims to stop watching after this episode was probably not a fan of the series when it first started out.*  Death, pain, and sacrifice is what the Winchesters are all about.  To me this will be a return to form.



Dear Lord I've heard this crap so many times. 

1. Yes, Supernatural is about the journey of two brothers, the DEVELOPMENT of the journey of two brothers. Instead of the show evolving around the new characters involved and respecting the impact and placement these new characters have on the brothers lives, the show is de-evolving again and become lazy in my eyes. 
Cas and Bobby are substantial characters, I personally think Jim Beaver should be written in as Regular, not "Guest Starring" all the time. Bobby has had the most influence on the boys lives than anyone else in the whole show in terms of affection and being a real fatherly figure. 
The brothers have been through enough already, screw the depression, screw the heartbreak, why is it so hard to put some happiness into the show? Really, SPN needs to perk itself up.
As for Cas, I won't start or else I'll be here all night.

2._ "Was probably not a fan of this when it started out."_ What is the relevance of that? At all, I watched it from Season 1 and sat watching the very same episodes others did when it first started out, even if I started it a few months back. 
I've still gone through the same emotion, I've still seen all the same episodes of you and latched onto the show within the first few episodes.
What right do you or others have to judge on someone's choice to stop watching a show because they don't enjoy getting their heart crapped on every week.

I dont know why I'm ranting, no one ever reads/cares for this shit.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally like where all of this is going.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2011)

I JUST HAVE SO MANY FEELINGS.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2011)

Epic episode. All of the episodes are. You will be missed Bobby!~


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2011)

^ wat        ?


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a reminder that he is dead


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I *loved *Bobby and Castiel's characters, but it's better this way.  The Winchesters were becoming too reliant on them and not figuring stuff out for themselves.  The story is about the brothers!  No one else!  Both Bobby and Castiel got deaths that were meaningful and I'm sure the repercussions of those deaths will be felt in future storylines.
> 
> Anyone who claims to stop watching after this episode was probably not a fan of the series when it first started out.  Death, pain, and sacrifice is what the Winchesters are all about.  To me this will be a return to form.



This is true i think killing cas and bobby were good moves. It was time for dean and sam to stop relying on others.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2011)

I still like the thought that people come up with in that Cas should come back human, this way, Dean and Sam wouldn't have to rely on him in a Holy Crutch kind of sense and just become a normal hunter with the guys.

I seriously love that concept, it just seems... so fitting.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 4, 2011)

I want John Winchester to come back 

But how come this episode was called the Finale, it's not really the end of the season is it?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 4, 2011)

Season-Half Finale :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2011)

human cas?

him not being human but trying to fit in as one of them was his edge .

I like the cas that  always tries to figure things out. cas talking on cell phone remains one of the funniest scenes in this series.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 4, 2011)

... There are dead things in the show trying to save living things... I'll laugh if it turns out that Sam and Dean have been dead the entire time after the smack down with Luficer in Series 5 and they're stuck in whats left of heaven in its war against The Leviathans.


----------



## Jena (Dec 4, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... There are dead things in the show trying to save living things... I'll laugh if it turns out that Sam and Dean have been dead the entire time after the smack down with Luficer in Series 5 and they're stuck in whats left of heaven in its war against The Leviathans.



That would be hilarious.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... There are dead things in the show trying to save living things... I'll laugh if it turns out that Sam and Dean have been dead the entire time after the smack down with Luficer in Series 5 and they're stuck in whats left of heaven in its war against The Leviathans.



......................


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 5, 2011)

a present for kelsey

not sure what this means.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... There are dead things in the show trying to save living things... I'll laugh if it turns out that Sam and Dean have been dead the entire time after the smack down with Luficer in Series 5 and they're stuck in whats left of heaven in its war against The Leviathans.



I think this would be awesome


----------



## Noitora (Dec 6, 2011)

This should be interesting. Either he is still a Levi, or the human vessel is free. Perhaps.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 6, 2011)

my guess is vessel. poor guy


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

MISHA MOTHERFUCKING COLLINS HAS CONFIRMED THAT HE'S COMING BACK TO SUPERNATURAL

MY CREYS
ARE EVERYWHERE
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

But now I wanna know as what/who.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 6, 2011)

Flashbacks.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

^ .....


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

I HAVE SO MANY FEELS RIGHT NOW


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Cas will back ans it's awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

This is the best gift for Christmas .Hopefully the editors will bring back other characters too T___T


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

NOW WE JUST WANT;

BOBBY
BALTHAZAR
GABRIEL

thnx.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes plz pek.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

And then everything will be rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

oh and the Impala back too
thnx


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

I miss this bby


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

I MISS YOU BBY


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Come back Impalalalalalalaaaa


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 6, 2011)

Question - are u males on this thread gay?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

whut?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'm a girl
Rei's a girl
Jena's a girl.

wtf u on bro?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

C'mon Kels you know I'm a gayguy


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 6, 2011)

so much spam -.-

It will mostlikely be flashbacks, but I kindda doubt it because it would have to be Cas for it to be flashbacks, no?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I lied 

It's not Flashbacks. Misha said himself Cas is coming back but as a different Cas.
So he's coming back in the present time as Cas, but there's going to be a twist/change on him.

Misha said;
_“I can confirm that the character of Castiel is returning to ‘Supernatural,’” he told us. “I’m not supposed to talk about any details, but I will tell you this: The character is coming back somewhat changed. I’m not going to tell you everything, but I will tell you that the “new” Castiel no longer wears undergarments.”_


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmmm...some weird Cas from another timeline?

Since he is coming back for only 2-3 episodes, I guess they'll use him as a plot device to tell brothers how to kill Leviathans.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2011)

but the trench coat is still intact right?


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

^ Sure 


I read somewhere that we'll see Cas only in the last three eps of the season .

I don't believe


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

But they didnt confirm which 3 episodes. 

I think it could be 17, then another and 22 for the Finale.
At least, thats what I'd like to think.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 6, 2011)

I just hope that they won't use the same old

''God brought me back.''


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

I never thought he fully died in the first place. I'd like to say that he's been licking his wounds and healing or something.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> But they didnt confirm which 3 episodes.
> 
> I think it could be 17, then another and 22 for the Finale.
> At least, thats what I'd like to think.



Yeah 

But I want to see him in more eps


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, I would love that too, but if there's a Season 8, I guess that sets him up for being in it? Though, honestly, I want this to be last Season tbf.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Well I'm a girl
> Rei's a girl
> Jena's a girl.
> 
> wtf u on bro?



 Okay I feel like an outcast now being the only boy who watches it

:sweat My bad kelsey I just assumed you were a boy a gay one at that


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

You're not the only boy. 
Theres CrazymoronX and others that are males.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> You're not the only boy.
> Theres CrazymoronX and others that are males.



 Yh but are they gay, because I'm starting to think that anyone who watches the show is attracted to the cast and so it's only for girls and gays


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 6, 2011)

artful there are folks like me who still watch it as straight males though pandering and CW has pushed our population down.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2011)

Crazy isnt gay, omg


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 6, 2011)

How are you so sure luv?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 6, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I'm sorry I lied
> 
> It's not Flashbacks. Misha said himself Cas is coming back but as a different Cas.
> *So he's coming back in the present time as Cas, but there's going to be a twist/change on him.*
> ...



Hopefully it'll be an answer to what happens to an Angel after death.  Considering they don't have souls (at least not stated in series) they shouldn't go to heaven, hell, or purgatory for that matter.  Reincarnation maybe?


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

I know two straight guys IRL that still watch Supernatural. 
If that counts for anything.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 6, 2011)

Supernatural is badass, it only seems gay because of fangirls and their fanfiction. Other than that it's bleak, bloody and, was, full of hot women extras.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2011)

I am a straight guy who likes the show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2011)

if this show makes me gay

i'm practically a drag queen for watching true blood


----------



## sworder (Dec 6, 2011)

Dean is awesome and makes me laugh every episode. If you're a guy and watch it for something other than Dean, then there might be a problem.


----------



## sworder (Dec 6, 2011)

Love button? Where is the, " I want you to fuck my face," button? BTW I am a straight married man, but damn that Jensen Ackles, damn him to my bed!
stlnavy314 1 day ago

Youtube comments


----------



## Jena (Dec 6, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> if this show makes me gay
> 
> i'm practically a drag queen for watching true blood



This. I also watch Glee.

I am not gay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> Wtf?



I KNEW JENSEN AND JARED WERE MARRIED


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> This. I also watch Glee.
> 
> I am not gay.
> 
> ...


No, you're not gay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yet






Kelsey said:


> I KNEW JENSEN AND JARED WERE MARRIED


Either that or they've joined together to form a terrifying new creature.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

MARRIED MARRIED MARRIED.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 7, 2011)

I watch the show and I'm not gay.

So, I finished the entire series. And I gotta say, I hope it continues.

Well, time to wait until next year for season 7 to continue.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 7, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> Yh but are they gay, because I'm starting to think that anyone who watches the show is attracted to the cast and so it's only for girls and gays



Lol whut? 

Naw man, the whole dark, grimy, monster theme is what attracted me to this show. It's gotten lighter after the 3rd season. But yeah what are gonna do.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Lol whut?
> 
> Naw man, the whole dark, grimy, monster theme is what attracted me to this show. *It's gotten lighter after the 3rd season*. But yeah what are gonna do.




wat.


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 7, 2011)

It really has.

The show was much darker in terms of monsters than it is now.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

In the terms of monsters, sure, but in the terms of the boys actual lives, it becoming darker and darker. 
Death surrounds them everywhere they go in Season 7. They're slowly being stripped of everyone they loved and crumbling away piece by piece.
You dont call that dark?


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 7, 2011)

That is really dark, no doubt about it.
But I kindda preffered old monsters from seasons 1 and 2


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

I loved the angel storyline, and not just because of Cas. 
Well until Season 6.
That was just a crap load of troll.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> That is really dark, no doubt about it.
> But I kindda preffered old monsters from seasons 1 and 2



I'm hoping for a return of a wendigo.


----------



## ℛei (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Same ....


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to see a Wendigo a lot more in more detail, instead of the small shot we got before.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 7, 2011)

I want to see a Chupacabra or a real Jersey Devil. 
Hell, they showed the Wendigo then Dragons. So why not?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as they are done with Fairies, Dragons, and Leprechauns...


----------



## Starstalker (Dec 8, 2011)

The problem with normal monsters like Wendigo is that they are no longer such a problem to the brothers -.-

The fought angels, dragons, eve, lucifer himself, and now leviathans. Wendigo should be a piece of cake after that


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 8, 2011)

AN ARMY OF WENDIGO'S.
YEAH.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 9, 2011)

I would think that if Dean and Sam got their hands on Bobby's body, they would Salt and Burn it though like you do with hunters.

Or they might do what they did with Dean and just buried him since Sam was so against burning him.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought for a sec that the reaper was Chuck


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 9, 2011)

^ SDFGHJTRDSBHGTREW SO DID I BRO.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 9, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Or they might do what they did with Dean and just buried him since Sam was so against burning him.



Sam was only against burning Dean because he was determined to revive him.  I doubt the boys are going to attempt anymore revivals.



Kelsey said:


> ^ SDFGHJTRDSBHGTREW SO DID I BRO.



As did I.  It would have been a perfect moment for that to be revealed to Bobby.


----------



## Pokeaotics (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeez this show has gone downhill.  This season is just terrible...  Castiel, Bobby... ;_;


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 9, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Sam was only against burning Dean because he was determined to revive him.  *I doubt the boys are going to attempt anymore revivals.*



Death would step in for sure.  He already warned Dean last time during Sam's "resouling."  

Is it even confirmed Bobby's dead?  Unless I missed something, It seems likely that Bobby could still be in a coma.  He was determined not to give up any ground to the reaper and yet was holding back the darkness outside his house.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 9, 2011)

Pokeaotics said:


> Jeez this show has gone downhill.  This season is just terrible...  Castiel, Bobby... ;_;



It certainly hasn't been their strongest season but why exactly does characters dying make it a bad season?



Irishwonder said:


> Death would step in for sure.  He already warned Dean last time during Sam's "resouling."
> 
> Is it even confirmed Bobby's dead?  Unless I missed something, It seems likely that Bobby could still be in a coma.  He was determined not to give up any ground to the reaper and yet was holding back the darkness outside his house.



Even if he wasn't dead he'd be brain dead so he's effectively gone no matter what.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 9, 2011)

^ Well yeah, Bobby's gone, no doubt about that.  It does leave open a possible return in the future without having to do resurrections or force ghosts that are controlled by Egyptian gods/broken seals.... just saying.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 9, 2011)

I doubt Bobby would choose to live on in that state, once Sam and Dean were gone from his brain he had no reason to stay behind and likely would have chosen to go on.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2011)

I dont think Bobby's confirmed dead. 
Jim Beaver made a tweet saying;


So, who knows!


----------



## ℛei (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to see Bobby in this show again 

live mang,live.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 10, 2011)

My prediction of what's to come.

- Dean and Sam decide to search for God again for Bobby.
- Crowley picked up Dean's amulet
- Chuck is confirmed as God's vessel, not God himself.
- Chuck gives info on the Levi's
- God will heal Bobby


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 10, 2011)

How can god have a vessel?

the guy is the creator himself, I understand possessing someone to limit your power though.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 10, 2011)

Well maybe god himself cannot be contained by a vessel but thats doubtful considering that death can appear as himself but then again maybe the stuff god is made of is just different and cannot be contained by a human (sorry for confusing post )


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2011)

Dean's Amulet was a dud. It didn't work I don't think, then again, that could be because Cas wasn't looking hard enough I guess.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 10, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> How can god have a vessel?
> 
> the guy is the creator himself, I understand possessing someone to limit your power though.



Several things.  If an Angels true form is as dangerous to humans as Castiel claimed.  I doubt God's would be any different.  

Chuck said he was a prophet.  As in one who speaks the words of God.  When God is using Chuck as a vessel he'd be speaking God's words wouldn't he?  And explains Chucks other behavior quirks that weren't exactly Godly.  It's going to happen 



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Well maybe god himself cannot be contained by a vessel but thats doubtful considering that death can appear as himself but then again maybe the stuff god is made of is just different and cannot be contained by a human (sorry for confusing post )



Actually we don't know that Death isn't using a vessel either.  In fact, it's more likely he is, considering he is one of the 4 horsemen and it was confirmed that War was using a meatsuit.



Kelsey said:


> Dean's Amulet was a dud. It didn't work I don't think, then again, that could be because Cas wasn't looking hard enough I guess.



Dean's amulet didn't work on Chuck because he wasn't possessed by God at the time is my guess.  Had Dean been around him in the 5th season finale, then that thing would have been glowing hot.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 10, 2011)

^ if anything, God's true form would be hundred times more dangerous than an angel, I would assume.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 11, 2011)

inb4Chuck is the last descendant of Jeebus


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2011)

I WANT CHUCK TO COME BACK DAMMIT.
I miss Rob's lovely face.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> My prediction of what's to come.
> 
> - Dean and Sam decide to search for God again for Bobby.
> - Crowley picked up Dean's amulet
> ...



It was already confirmed by Rob Benedict that he was God himself.  Did you miss that part of the thread a while back?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Dec 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> I WANT CHUCK TO COME BACK DAMMIT.
> I miss Rob's lovely face.



I like to think handsome is a better description.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2011)

@Tsukiyomi
You and I have already had this discussion many times.  Seeing as how i don't really care for a 4 page quoting match, I'll just end it here with a "let's wait and see" attitude.  

I will say though, that I remember the producers mentioning that Castiel was too powerful to remain such a close ally for the Winchesters and that's why they started to distance him in the 6th season.  If Chuck ever does make a reappearence on the show, it just can't be as the most powerful being in existance who simply refuses to help mankind.  Allowing Chuck to be God's human vessel opens up more possibilies from a storytelling point of view, allowing the Winchesters to receive help without it being "Why didn't God just send the Levi's back to purgatory?!"


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> @Tsukiyomi
> You and I have already had this discussion many times.  Seeing as how i don't really care for a 4 page quoting match, I'll just end it here with a "let's wait and see" attitude.



Lets wait and see what?  I just posted video proof that you're wrong.  There is nothing to wait and see about.



Irishwonder said:


> I will say though, that I remember the producers mentioning that Castiel was too powerful to remain such a close ally for the Winchesters and that's why they started to distance him in the 6th season.  If Chuck ever does make a reappearence on the show, it just can't be as the most powerful being in existance who simply refuses to help mankind.  Allowing Chuck to be God's human vessel opens up more possibilies from a storytelling point of view, allowing the Winchesters to receive help without it being "Why didn't God just send the Levi's back to purgatory?!"



Lets say for the sake of argument Chuck was just a human prophet (which he's not).  What possible help could he be?  The big angels aren't around to give him visions anymore and he no longer has the protection of an archangel since every archangel is either dead or imprisoned.

God could make an appearance without actually being helpful aside from offering advice.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Lets wait and see what?  I just posted video proof that you're wrong.  There is nothing to wait and see about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The video wasn't proof.  The only thing it confirmed was that Chuck was portraying God. (Which all of us already assumed)  It didn't ellaborate on which version of God, God himself or God in a vessel.  That possibility will be open until stated by a showrunner or Chuck is brought back on the show.

When possessed by another being, ie Angels/Demons, the host has always retained the memories during that time.  It would be fun to learn that Chuck stumbled upon something during his possession that would help the brother's fight the Levi


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 12, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> The video wasn't proof.  The only thing it confirmed was that Chuck was portraying God. (Which all of us already assumed)  It didn't ellaborate on which version of God, God himself or God in a vessel.  That possibility will be open until stated by a showrunner or Chuck is brought back on the show.
> 
> When possessed by another being Angels/Demons the host has always retained the memories during that time.  It would be fun to learn that Chuck stumbled upon something during his possession that would help the brother's fight the Levi



You don't think if he was God's vessel he wouldn't have said he was Gods vessel?  He said he WAS God.

That would be like saying Sam _was_ Lucifer during the time he was possessed.  He wasn't Lucifer, he was just containing Lucifer.

You've shown absolutely no proof that God or even Horsemen need vessels.  Just assumptions built on other assumptions.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2011)

He's an actor.  He only knows what Eric/Sara/Writer tells him, which was that he was portraying God.  That's it.  I don't need to prove anything, especially since Kripke wanted us all to have our own take on it.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2011)

Bro's. Chillax bro's.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2011)

I think we should all just fap and eat pie together until Gamble relieves us of these wonders and unanswered questions. Okay? Okay. alright.

good.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2011)

Im chill as fuck cuz I know Misha's coming back


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2011)

3 days later Kelsey finds out that Mish is coming back with full-on clothes and a Jesus beard, and not as Cas - as _Chuck_



she quits the show an hour later.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldnt tbf. I'm seriously intrigued into what Misha's coming back as.
People say Cas, people say Jimmy (but I think he died a long time back)
some people want human!Cas some people just want him as an angel again, then some say LeviBoss!Cas.

So fuck knows, and I need to know


----------



## ℛei (Dec 14, 2011)

Trinity said:


> 3 days later Kelsey finds out that Mish is coming back with full-on clothes and a Jesus beard, and not as Cas - as _Chuck_
> 
> 
> 
> she quits the show an hour later.



 

I imagine that.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2011)

^   .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 15, 2011)

I said before Castiel will return all oiled up wearing only a thong.

Kelsey then gives birth to Misha's child. Misha pays child support while Kelsey lives on doing nothing because she doesn't need to.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 15, 2011)

I thout God would be an exception to the vessel rule


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 15, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> I thout God would be an exception to the vessel rule



Considering he would have been the one to set that rule in place yes, you would think so.  

It makes absolutely no sense for him to need a vessel.  And lets say for the sake of argument that for some reason he did need one, he still wouldn't need to take an existing person like angels and demons have to since he could just create a meat suit whenever the need arose.

The only beings in Supernatural that we know require meat suits are angels, demons and for some reason leviathans though that may just be because their original forms were destroyed.  I guess you could put Eve on that list as well.

The only possible argument that can be made that God would need a vessel is because he is so powerful he would need to be contained, but the antichrist is far more powerful than anything beneath an archangel (including lesser angels and demons who DO need meat suits) and he didn't need a vessel, he just was what he was.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I said before Castiel will return all oiled up wearing only a thong.
> 
> *Kelsey then gives birth to Misha's child. Misha pays child support while Kelsey lives on doing nothing because she doesn't need to.*


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2011)

> And lets say for the sake of argument that for some reason he did need one, he still wouldn't need to take an existing person like angels and demons have to since he could just create a meat suit whenever the need arose.


dude i like you and your logic but man it's supernatural.

some of the stuff they write in are just fucking infected with stupid.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 15, 2011)

Trinity said:


> dude i like you and your logic but man it's supernatural.
> 
> some of the stuff they write in are just fucking infected with stupid.



Not sure I see your point.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not sure I see your point.


Do you notice any of the quotes they make Jensen say sometimes and make any of the stupid things the cast does act out when it's supposed to be literal and taken seriously?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 15, 2011)

Still not seeing your point.  If it made it into the episode its canon and should be taken at face value unless there is reason not to.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 16, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Considering he would have been the one to set that rule in place yes, you would think so.
> 
> It makes absolutely no sense for him to need a vessel.  And lets say for the sake of argument that for some reason he did need one, he still wouldn't need to take an existing person like angels and demons have to since he could just create a meat suit whenever the need arose.
> 
> ...



Yh surely he she be able to contain his power without possessing one of his creations or maybe Jesse can make it a reality with his powers


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 16, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> Yh surely he she be able to contain his power without possessing one of his creations *or maybe Jesse can make it a reality with his powers*



What?            .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 16, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> What?            .



Jesse Turner could warp reality


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> Jesse Turner could warp reality


i love you Arthur.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 16, 2011)

Artful Lurker said:


> Jesse Turner could warp reality



And God can't?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2011)

Thing is arch angels like lucifer and michael who are the most powerful beings after god and death have a bloodline dedicated to them otherwise their vessels will deteriorate rapidly

I doubt god had a vessel because I can't imagine him having a bloodline like cain/abel for him and I don't think any vessel can contain his power but again its just speculation on my part.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Thing is arch angels like lucifer and michael who are the most powerful beings after god and death *have a bloodline dedicated to them* otherwise their vessels will deteriorate rapidly
> 
> I doubt god had a vessel because I can't imagine him having a bloodline like cain/abel for him and *I don't think any vessel can contain his power *but again its just speculation on my part.



I'm curious as to where you believe that the vessels bloodline comes from?  It was always my interpretation that it was God's doing so that the Angels could carry out their work on Earth.  Why is not possible for God to do the same for himself in your opinion?

We've seen the effects of hearing and seeing an angel's true form (Windows shatters/Eyes burned up) Not to mention their true size is that of the Chrysler building and that's just from a relatively low ranking Angel.  Now try imagining the effects of God's true form on Earth and humans.  It's seriously not far fetched at all to believe that God would use a vessel.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2011)

Well there is nothing stopping god from having his own bloodline for a vessel but I am pretty sure that it would be the abraham-jesus-mohammed bloodline as religions like christianity and Islam say that most prophets are descendants of each other. 

and like you said these religions also believe that humans cannot comprehend god's true form (despite the white bearded guy that christianity depicts) so it would also be true in SN-verse

but it could be either way, he could use a vessel or find a way to appear to humans we can't say for sure. We do know that chuck is god as the actor has confirmed it so is he a vessel or just god we will have to see.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Dec 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> And God can't?



That's my point


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 17, 2011)

Well assuming god created the earth and all, i'd imagine he didn't need a vessel then.


----------



## Fassy (Dec 18, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Well assuming god created the earth and all, i'd imagine he didn't need a vessel then.



Even if he doesn't need one, I would suppose just for kicks he would make his own vessel. He would probably kill a human in an instant the moment he speaks (in his true form without a vessel).


----------



## ℛei (Dec 18, 2011)

Fassy said:


> Even if he doesn't need one, I would suppose just for kicks he would make his own vessel. He would probably kill a human in an instant the moment he speaks (in his true form without a vessel).



Agree with this.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

So sorry to burst in but I'm avoiding reading anything because holy shit there are spoilers everywhere for this show.

I'm starting Season 6 and I already know Cas goes crazy later on or something. 

But can I just say that I always preferred Sam to Dean. Sam is just more my type of guy. He was the gentle, caring and normal soul. Sure Dean has the moments where his inner-turmoil is on display but mostly he's just comic relief and very serious.

But now Season 6 has started and suddenly it's Dean who is the caring and normal one. Sam has become....well, it reminds me too much of the end of Season 4. I hated that because it went against everything I liked about Sam.

So I would assume his current demeanor is partly due to his stint in The Cage but it doesn't change the fact I dislike how they "hardened" Sam, then had him return to a more sensitive state in Season 5 and now he's reverted to his previous callousness.

Also Gabriel was the best angel. He deserved to actually have a fight with Lucifer.

Speaking of Gabriel, when Lucifer said there were only five things The Colt couldn't kill, did he mean himself, Michael, Gabriel, Death and God? That's kinda the assumption I've been going on. (I'm pretty sure he said five)


----------



## Havoc (Dec 19, 2011)

You aint seen nothing yet, boyo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

I feared as much. They just couldn't leave the nice guy nice.

This series... i just don't know sometimes. I just pray to God or Chuck or whoever that the series finale has some Cosmic Reset so Dean and Sam can be happy. For fuck's sake, just let them be happy.


----------



## Havoc (Dec 19, 2011)

Why should they be happy?

I'm not happy!


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2011)

Season 6 was Dean being caring? Wat.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm curious as to where you believe that the vessels bloodline comes from?  It was always my interpretation that it was God's doing so that the Angels could carry out their work on Earth.  Why is not possible for God to do the same for himself in your opinion?



Even assuming he needed a vessel can you give me any reason why he couldn't just poof one into existence whenever he needed it then poof it out of existence when he was done?  

Why would he need a bloodline of humans to contain himself?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Season 6 was Dean being caring? Wat.



So far we've had his struggle with his affection for Lisa and Ben which reached a peak whenhe was temporarily turned into a vampire and went there to say goodbye. You could clearly see the pain he was going through and the guilt he felt afterward. There's also his ever-present anxiety about Sam and his desire to fix him.

And this is only at the start.

I may be a newcomer to the series but Dean at the point where I'm at is a far cry from the wise-cracking devil may care Dean of the older series.

I would guess it's because the writers needed to have one of the brothers being an actual feeling human being.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think they can be fully happy though. Unless monsters and stuff don't exist, Sam and Dean will never completely be at peace in the world, I think.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm almost hoping for a ending like Lost's purgatory, where they can finally meet up with their loved ones and be happy, possibly becoming angels or something.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 19, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> I don't think they can be fully happy though. Unless monsters and stuff don't exist, Sam and Dean will never completely be at peace in the world, I think.



I agree with this.  Both brothers have had chances to be happy without living the life they do and have turned it down for the greater good.  They'll never stop fighting.



Tsukiyomi said:


> Even assuming he needed a vessel can you give me any reason why he couldn't just poof one into existence whenever he needed it then poof it out of existence when he was done?
> 
> Why would he need a bloodline of humans to contain himself?



You are thinking too much on "out of universe" logic.  Why didn't God just get rid of all the Monsters since their inception?  I'm basing my theory on Chuck's previous behavior before he was revealed as God.  Him being a vessel explains his quirks better than "it was all an act."  *Why would the actual God want to hook up with a crazy date-raping fan girl?* 

With your same logic, why could't God just create a girl for himself to love?  It makes much more sense that the only time we saw God was the finale of season 5 in my opinion.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 19, 2011)

Irishwonder said:


> You are thinking too much on "out of universe" logic.  Why didn't God just get rid of all the Monsters since their inception?



Why exactly would he get rid of monsters?  He set out a plan billions of years ago and it would appear everything went perfectly.  Michael said it himself, think of the million random chances that led up to John and Mary being born, getting married and having kids and then Sam and Dean becoming hunters and everything leading up to that one grand test for Sam and Dean in Stull Cemetery.

If he had removed all monsters from the world those things wouldn't have happened.



Irishwonder said:


> I'm basing my theory on Chuck's previous behavior before he was revealed as God.  Him being a vessel explains his quirks better than "it was all an act."


What about this do you find so difficult to understand?  He wasn't "acting like God" (I'm not sure how exactly you think God "should" act) because he was playing an unimposing role to allow him to interact with Sam and Dean without them ever suspecting his true identity.Please do explain to me how exactly God is "supposed" to act.





Irishwonder said:


> Why would the actual God want to hook up with a crazy date-raping fan girl?



All part of this cover identity, and you'll notice he didn't stay with her for very long at all.  Once the boys were gone and she was no longer necessary he cut her loose.



Irishwonder said:


> With your same logic, why could't God just create a girl for himself to love?  It makes much more sense that the only time we saw God was the finale of season 5 in my opinion.



What?  Why would he create a girl for himself to love?  You actually think he was in love with Becky?

You still haven't explained even once why God would NEED a vessel when he could just create one at any time and blink it out of existence when it was no longer necessary.  He wouldn't need some random guy walking around Earth waiting to be God's meat suit.  It makes no sense.

And all that would assume that he even needed a vessel in the first place which I don't see why he would.  If your argument is simply because he's so powerful I'd point you again to the antichrist who was more powerful than the vast majority of angels (who need vessels) and was more powerful than ALL demons (who need vessels) but he didn't need a vessel.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So far we've had his struggle* with his affection for Lisa and Be*n which reached a peak whenhe was temporarily turned into a vampire and went there to say goodbye. You could clearly see the pain he was going through and the guilt he felt afterward. *There's also his ever-present anxiety about Sam and his desire to fix him*.
> 
> And this is only at the start.
> 
> ...


i haven't really watched the entire series of 6 but you make a great point which leads me to believe kelsey was lying about it the whole time


----------



## ez (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm surprised they actually killed Bobby off after just killing off Castiel. This feels like the actual final season.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Sadly not. I read the recent magazine and there's a line from Gamble saying "_This Season's about what the Levi's are here for and what they're going to do_."

This makes me think that the battle starts in a dreaded season 8... :T


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 20, 2011)

I could understand the need to kill Castiel.  Hard to have a genuine sense of suspense when their buddy has an army of angels at his disposal and can revive the boys whenever they die.

Bobby on the other hand I'm genuinely surprised they killed off since mainly all he provides is knowledge which the boys have to find a way to use.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a quick question/request.

I dunno if any of you play or know about Dungeons & Dragons but I've always loved the character alignment. I enjoy assigning alignments for fictions I watch/read.

So i was hoping that people could iist what they think each character is in Supernatural.

If you need a list of the alignments and what they entail, you can find it here.


The only one I'm reasonably sure of is:

*Death: Lawful Neutral*


----------



## Jimin (Dec 27, 2011)

Is Bobby really gone? If it is, then it'll be better if this is the last season. I mean, it'll be weird with another 30 plus episodes of no Bobby at all. Then again, it wouldn't be tough to have him in flashbacks or other supernatural methods.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Beaver has said fans shouldn't count out Bobby yet. Who knows if he was serious or just trying to keep up morale/suspense.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 28, 2011)

/sits and waits for Misha to return


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if Jesus Himself has a vessel??


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I could understand the need to kill Castiel.  Hard to have a genuine sense of suspense when their buddy has an army of angels at his disposal and can revive the boys whenever they die.



only if they go to heaven
Castiel could come to them and tell them he would not throw heaven into civil war over them so if they died, he'd have to bar the door and their souls would be lost forever


----------



## ℛei (Jan 2, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> I wonder if Jesus Himself has a vessel??


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 2, 2012)

Season 1 and 2 had the most suspense IMO


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2012)

why would a human need a vessel?


----------



## puppyface (Jan 2, 2012)

So this is driving me and my friend slightly nuts. Does anyone remember which episode this is from? 



Thanks!


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing it was in earlier seasons, I have no idea though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2012)

wha? he makes that face all the time.


----------



## Jena (Jan 3, 2012)

puppyface said:


> So this is driving me and my friend slightly nuts. Does anyone remember which episode this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's from the episode in season 5 called "Swan Song" (the last episode of season 5).

It's after Lucifer takes possession of Sam and then zaps away.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2012)

Supernatural will start on 6th January fuck yeah


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Supernatural will start on 6th January fuck yeah





I have something to look forward to come Friday.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 3, 2012)

I need to get caught up on this season. I've been pretty neglectful once I heard rumors that Castiel got killed off.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 3, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Supernatural will start on 6th January fuck yeah


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Jena said:


> It's from the episode in season 5 called "Swan Song" (the last episode of season 5).
> 
> It's after Lucifer takes possession of Sam and then zaps away.



OH THATS WHY I DIDNT REMEMBER! Because I repressed Swan Song from my mind since it made me cry too hard and scarred my poor heart


----------



## ℛei (Jan 4, 2012)

?aby said:


> I have something to look forward to come Friday.



Yes 

Can't wait for this.I don't know why,but I have positive feelings.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

DEAN GOING BACK TO THE OLD DAYS
dfghtresdfgytre


----------



## ℛei (Jan 4, 2012)

Afjklfdsgjkgdgj


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

But apparently Sam doesnt? Which is depressing. 
I guess they couldn't find olden clothes to fit a moose :/


----------



## ℛei (Jan 4, 2012)

God how I could forget about Sammy 

Yeah they probably won't find them.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Poor Sammy ;__;


----------



## puppyface (Jan 5, 2012)

Jena said:


> It's from the episode in season 5 called "Swan Song" (the last episode of season 5).
> 
> It's after Lucifer takes possession of Sam and then zaps away.



Thanks! I feel like an idiot as that's probably my favorite ep...

Also, sorry for the bucket of angst that this has apparently opened. Poor Sammy...


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2012)

I can never watch Swan Song again. I just can't. It absolutely broke my heart.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 5, 2012)

^ That episode made me cry


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2012)

That episode made my eyes sore for the whole day. 
.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 5, 2012)

God same  season 5 was kinda depressing for me and I cried buckets.

I hope that coming episodes would be less depressing.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 5, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA
i wish


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

That part in Swan Song...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Where Lucifer is beating the shit out of Dean and he says, "It's ok, Sammy." Oh my God. I couldn't stop crying. I'd been tearing up off and on during the finale, but I just _lost_ it during that part.
I was watching it with my younger brother and I started hugging him and sobbing all over him and thoroughly embarrassing him.
My friend was on the other side of couch and she was like:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2012)

YOUR FRIEND DOES NOT HAVE A HEART JENA


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

I laughed at that part. I always laugh when Dean gets his ass whooped. He can take a beating  Almost as good as Jared Leto.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> I laughed at that part. I always laugh when Dean gets his ass whooped. He can take a beating  Almost as good as Jared Leto.



u just mad jelly that u ain't as good looking as Jensen Ackles


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

I would say we are about equal  No bullshitting


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> I would say we are about equal  No bullshitting



And I look like Katie Cassidy.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Katie Cassidy is hot  But seriously, im hot. But then again you wont believe me so meh lets move on.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe you should send me a picture. You know, for science.
A naked one will do.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2012)

Jena...  And here i thought you were a good girl.


----------



## Jena (Jan 5, 2012)

The internet corrupts and it corrupts completely.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)

Jena said:


> And I look like Katie Cassidy.



Show us your pic then


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2012)

I dont know why but I'm not that excited


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I dont know why but I'm not that excited



Because seasons 6 and 7 are terrible? 


I'm not really _excited_, per se, but I am anxious. I want to see how Sam and Dean will handle Bobby's death.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I dont know why but I'm not that excited


Be positive 


Jena said:


> Because seasons 6 and 7 are terrible?
> 
> 
> I'm not really _excited_, per se, but I am anxious. I want to see how Sam and Dean will handle Bobby's death.



Season 6 and 7 are depressing.

I want to see that too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 6, 2012)

If they cry, then psh  

Cas got no tears  But I do understand Bobby meant more.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)

No tears please  Enough sadness in this show.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> If they cry, then psh
> 
> Cas got no tears  But I do understand Bobby meant more.



dean was crying....on the inside


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

I mean, the best parts are when they _cry_.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> dean was crying....on the inside



Exactly


----------



## Sunako (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally the hellatus is over!


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 6, 2012)

it was rumored that misha will continue to play a role in this show but not as castiel right?


----------



## Achilles (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn. Missed the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _promo for next week_ 




OH MY GOD WILL YOU QUIT IT WITH THE FUCKING TIME TRAVEL EPISODES


----------



## Jimin (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the time travel episodes. The first one was so _Back to the Future_ inspired.


----------



## Jena (Jan 6, 2012)

I liked the first two.
The cowboy one was amusing, but I felt like the thought process behind it was, "It would be cool if Sam and Dean had to act like cowboys lol"
This one seems to be, "It would be cool if Sam and Dean had to act like '40s era detectives lol"


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2012)

BOBBY GOD BOBBY!!!!! OHHH GOD BOBBY!!!!! BOBBY!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 7, 2012)

Bobby Singer.....


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Bobby  

I'm depressing now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 7, 2012)

So he died?


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 7, 2012)

My guess is, since Castiel is DEAD, they will probably pull him trough time in the next episode.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> So he died?


Yes 


Starstalker said:


> My guess is, since Castiel is DEAD, they will probably pull him trough time in the next episode.



Cas isn't dead


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 7, 2012)

His body exploded and leviathan's came out of it...yup, I guess that he is dead 
But don't worry, he is coming back(at least those are the rumors)


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

^ I know he'll back


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

Soooo, anybody willing to pretty much tell me what happened in this ep?
Don't really feel like watching it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> My guess is, since *Castiel is DEAD*, they will probably pull him trough time in the next episode.


----------



## Judas (Jan 7, 2012)

I still can't get over Bobby's death.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> Soooo, anybody willing to pretty much tell me what happened in this ep?
> Don't really feel like watching it.


Bobby is dead fml  

Sam was trying to help a chick and Dean was trying to find Dick Roman.


Judas said:


> I still can't get over Bobby's death.



Me too,me too


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

Wait.
So that means he accepted to go with the Reaper?
OH MY GOD BOBBY WHY.
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST BOBBY.
I CANT EVEN---
WHY?


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Bobby,lovely Bobby  

I still  hope Cas is alive.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOBBY


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2012)

Wonder how the guys are going to time travel without an angel.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like someone is still watching Dean and Sam and actually cares a great deal to drink deans beer on him while its in his hand hahha. Was it an Angel or was it God this time?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Wonder how the guys are going to time travel without an angel.



They get tangled up with a "God of Time."
I wish I was joking.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 7, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> They get tangled up with a "God of Time."
> I wish I was joking.



Seeing as it's Supernatural. It can happen.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

But it sound sooo laaaammmeeeeee


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2012)

Sam and Dean will find a mysterious police box that can travel through time....


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 7, 2012)

^ AND THEN RUN INTO A WEIRD DETECTIVE


----------



## ℛei (Jan 7, 2012)

Everything is possible in this show


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2012)

OK, so what movie will this time travel episode spoof? The first one was awesome with the _Back to the Future_-ish feel to it.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2012)

The Untouchables.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 7, 2012)

Is Frank supposed to be the new Bobby 

They better bring bobby back. Cas too.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 7, 2012)

He's a poor substitute for Bobby, but yeah, I was wondering the same thing.



Reiki said:


> Everything is possible in this show





Not everything


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 8, 2012)

No, Frank is not a substitute.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jan 8, 2012)

lol dean and sam are more bill and ted then doctor who.
frank should stick around not as another bobby but as the third. weather it's bobby, cas, ruby, their dad. they need the third. I thought for the longest part the girl's dad would be dead and they raise a little protege. 

the brother's really need to get sharing info with other hunters. they have looked into colt's journal, their dad's journal, bobby's resources, cambell's family library, etc and experienced what hasn't been recorded in many hunter's lore. or at least make a traveling salemen wiki on the web. think of all the symbology/latin mumbo jumbo they have acquired from their demon/angel wars. 

mind you I'd assume that stuff would be tampered with and you'd have people hunting demons with cheeze-wiz and plastic cutlery.


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 8, 2012)

I watched it again a couple of times and I must say;
When Dean picks his bottle of beer, it IS FULL! It is as clear as day, but then somehow it is empt :S
Ghost Bobby?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 8, 2012)

The beer? I think the idea of Bobby's screwing with his poor kiddo to know he's beside him would be nice :3

Though I'm definitely not positive. From what I gather, perhaps his mind wondered off because this is depression he's dealing with, and you get a bit loopy--not realizing that you did this or that.
It's kind of like picking up milk and pouring it into an empty bowl, you don't realize you did it but you did.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> I watched it again a couple of times and I must say;
> When Dean picks his bottle of beer, it IS FULL! It is as clear as day, but then somehow it is empt :S
> Ghost Bobby?



It's Lucifer. He does all sorts of mildly irritating things to slowly break them.
The other day he emptied out all Sam's conditioner and left a sock lying on the floor in the middle of the room.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

I kind of like Frank. 

Still going to miss Bobby.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Not everything


IKR? 


Starstalker said:


> I watched it again a couple of times and I must say;
> When Dean picks his bottle of beer, it IS FULL! It is as clear as day, but then somehow it is empt :S
> Ghost Bobby?



God I thought the same 
But it's not Booby's ghost


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 9, 2012)

Though if you watch again at the computer scene (there's three computers, Deans on the left, being all tired and whatnot) watch the middle screen, when Dean covers his face, the two blotches (man and something else) disappear.
Something dodgy is going on.
I want to say an angel.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm. The new time traveling episode seems okay.

But, are they hunting a Demon or a God?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 10, 2012)

i don't think the next ep is to my liking, but it's lovely to watch dean screw around and it makes me giggle like a four year old.
i'm not sure what they're hunting, they're hunting something in the next ep?



Kelsey said:


> Though if you watch again at the computer scene (there's three computers, Deans on the left, being all tired and whatnot) watch the middle screen, when Dean covers his face, the two blotches (man and something else)* disappear*.


could be an editing faux pas.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Hmm. The new time traveling episode seems okay.
> 
> But, are they hunting a Demon or a God?



If it turns out to be something fucking retarded (like they're hunting Al Capone, who it turns out was possessed by a demon!) I'm going to punch something.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> If it turns out to be something fucking retarded (like they're hunting Al Capone,* who it turns out was possessed by a demon*!) I'm going to punch something.


which reminds me of that paris hilton episode where dean cuts off her head lawl


----------



## Hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Jena said:


> If it turns out to be something fucking retarded (like they're hunting Al Capone, who it turns out was possessed by a demon!) I'm going to punch something.


May I join you?



Trinity said:


> which reminds me of that paris hilton episode where dean cuts off her head lawl


Interesting fact was that the real Paris Hilton guest starring; not a lookalike.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> May I join you?



Let me think about it. 

Ok. You can join me.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Interesting fact was that the real Paris Hilton guest starring;* not a lookalike*.


indeed.

which makes it classic
house of wax was far superior with her death though


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Hmm. The new time traveling episode seems okay.
> 
> But, are they hunting a Demon or a God?



I think someone said is was a Time God... :T


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I think someone said is was a Time God... :T





I'm calling it.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 10, 2012)

SUPERWHO HERE WE COME


----------



## Raviene (Jan 10, 2012)

im glad that dean finally closed the books entitled *"My life sucks, I'm tired and I dont give a shit no more...part 1-6"*.....just accepted the job then smiled and be professional about it 

that beer thing reminds me of the pranks trickster used to pull but then again...


----------



## Hunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Jena said:


> Let me think about it.
> 
> Ok. You can join me.



Great! Now let's go hunt a Demon!


----------



## Judas (Jan 12, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I think someone said is was a Time God... :T



Don't click here unless you want to wait till Friday or if you don't really care.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 12, 2012)

Supernatural is a pretty good series now that I got into the episodes.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 13, 2012)

Judas said:


> Don't click here unless you want to wait till Friday.



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 13, 2012)

New Supernatural today. Friday the 13'th. Kinda funny.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 13, 2012)

Watch last Saturday episode and it was fuckin stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Detective checks if Deans a Levi and forces him to cut himself if Dean was a Levi he wouldn't have mind the shootout


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2012)

Next weeks episode. Well Dean, it was bound to happen some time.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Well; Jena. You were right.


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Well; Jena. You were right.


Damn it.

At least they weren't _hunting_ someone famous. 

Eh, I have to say, I'm not big on the time travel episodes (and by that I mean this one and the cowboy one). They just kind of seem like a fetish thing. 
I WANNA SEE SAM AND DEAN AS COWBOYS LOLOL
I WANNA SEE DEAN IN THE 40s BECUASE IT'LL BE SEXY LOLOLOL


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> Damn it.
> 
> At least they weren't _hunting_ someone famous.
> 
> ...



Now that I think about it. They're starting to seem a little like fetish episodes.
What time period do you think the next time travel episode will be?

You saw the whole episode right?


----------



## Achilles (Jan 14, 2012)

"I learned it from watching you."

So Dean likes anime.
Hentai anime.
Cosplay
And busty asian beauties.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, someone went kratos on Logan's ass


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2012)

Dean is one good looking son of a bitch.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2012)

haha, anime

Supernatural anime was pretty fun


----------



## ℛei (Jan 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> I WANNA SEE SAM AND DEAN AS COWBOYS LOLOL
> I WANNA SEE DEAN IN THE 40s BECUASE IT'LL BE SEXY LOLOLOL


Same ;___;


Sunako said:


> Dean is one good looking son of a bitch.



He is .

The new episode was kinda boring for me


----------



## Jena (Jan 14, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Now that I think about it. They're starting to seem a little like fetish episodes.
> What time period do you think the next time travel episode will be?
> 
> You saw the whole episode right?



Hmmm....maybe the 50s or the 60s? Or maybe like _really_ early. Colonial times. Sam Dean in breeches and powdered wigs lol

I missed the first 15 minutes


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2012)

Someone call me when they return to the plot


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 14, 2012)

God of time of boring, episode overall was good though.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2012)

1944 **


I liked the episode. The next one looks really _really_ fucked up. At least we get to see Dean shirtless and finally having sex with _women_.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> Hmmm....maybe the 50s or the 60s? Or maybe like _really_ early. Colonial times. Sam Dean in breeches and powdered wigs lol
> 
> *I missed the first 15 minutes *



Well, you can always watch it again on Hulu or their website.
Dean in breeches with a wig lol


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2012)

Veritas was so hot and was such a dominant bitch 

Osiris was just a boss

prolly 2 of my fav gods in the series


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 15, 2012)

With all this time traveling, a man would ask himself why don't they just time travel and prevent Castiel from releasing the leviathans -.-


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2012)

So Bobby and Cas are coming back?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

Did anyone else think it would be Cas walking down the steps instead of Elliot??????????

Oh and looks like it's confirmed that worship=power


----------



## Jena (Jan 15, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> Did anyone else think it would be Cas walking down the steps instead of Elliot??????????



I thought the same thing.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 15, 2012)

Decent ep

Nice seeing Nicolas Lee (X-Files) and Jason Dohring (Veronica Mars, Moonlight) again


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 15, 2012)

The episode was decent. Time God was weak sauce though. 

"Lester ... Is that a German name !?"

 would have been a better reference when Dean thought about hiding a note for Sam in the future. Because that was basically a scene from that movie.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 15, 2012)

^^ Kronos was one of the nicest gods in the series (no homo)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2012)

Still depresses me like fuck when gods die like chump


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 16, 2012)

episode was mostly meh for me, but the ending of it was pretty good. I have to agree that it does kind of suck to see gods get killed so easily, but it makes sense in the context.





Bear Walken said:


> would have been a better reference when Dean thought about hiding a note for Sam in the future. Because that was basically a scene from that movie.



I haven't seen Frequency, but I instantly thought of an episode of Charmed, which also pulled the same "hide a note in the future" idea.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 16, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Still depresses me like fuck when gods die like chump



It makes sense though.  Old "Gods" are technically monsters that were supercharged by the amount of people who worshipped them.  That's probably why Cronos got so angry when he was referred to as a monster.  

All monsters have to be killed a special way.  Same with these "Gods" the Winchesters have been taking out since Season 1.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 16, 2012)

I just realized, wouldn't "black guy" have been seen as a pretty offensive thing to say in the forties? I think they thought Dean was a racist.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Rob said:


> I just realized, wouldn't "black guy" have been as a pretty offensive thing to say in the forties? I think they thought Dean was a racist.



It was probably less offensive than what African Americans were usually called.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 16, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Still depresses me like fuck when gods die like chump



Big O was fucking badass 



Irishwonder said:


> It makes sense though.  Old "Gods" are technically monsters that were supercharged by the amount of people who worshipped them.  That's probably why Cronos got so angry when he was referred to as a monster.
> 
> All monsters have to be killed a special way.  Same with these "Gods" the Winchesters have been taking out since Season 1.



The gods are not monsters just like Fate, The Horsemen and Angels aren't monsters


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 16, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> The gods are not monsters



Can you tell me the differences?   As in an actual list that distinguishs between what makes a god and what makes a monster.  If you stop and think about it, it really comes down to worshippers.

Both are non-human
Both have supernatural powers
Both can only be killed by specific means.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't understand how frequency would have been a better reference for Dean to make.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 16, 2012)

Irishwonder said:


> Can you tell me the differences?   As in an actual list that distinguishs between what makes a god and what makes a monster.  If you stop and think about it, it really comes down to worshippers.



- Monsters have breeds whereas gods have their own unique abilities 

- Monsters have been changed or turned while gods have always been 

- The obvious worshiping trait

- The gods are not mythical/legendary creatures such as vampires or werewolves  

- Not all gods consume humans whereas monsters do




Irishwonder said:


> Both are non-human
> Both have supernatural powers
> Both can only be killed by specific means.



 That can be said about angel, demons and pretty much all of the supernatural beings the brothers have encountered


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 16, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> - Monsters have breeds whereas gods have their own unique abilities
> 
> - Monsters have been changed or turned while gods have always been
> 
> ...



- That's a good point.  Though certainly there has got to be some "one of a kind" monsters out there.

- Some monsters have babies, like in season 6.  And Gods haven't always been.  Take Athena, Apollo, etc... 

- Agree

-  God's have legends and myths.

- I suppose this is true as well seeing as I can't think of any monsters that don't feed on humans in some way 



> That can be said about angel, demons and pretty much all of the supernatural beings the brothers have encountered



That was kind of my point


----------



## spaZ (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone else notice the lack of females in the show lately? Like where the fuck are all of fine ass women that show up in this show????


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Anyone else notice the lack of females in the show lately? Like where the fuck are all of fine ass women that show up in this show????



Seasons 6 and 7 have been catering to the shippers, and dem titties get in the way of teh yaoiz.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2012)

They killed off jo


----------



## Noitora (Jan 16, 2012)

"Your future is covered in black goo"

Well, obviously, they're going to get covered in it while fucking up the leviathans.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2012)

Noitora said:


> "Your future is covered in black goo"
> 
> Well, obviously, they're going to get covered in it while fucking up the leviathans.



Or while fucking the leviathans.
You never know.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking them? Really?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Fucking them? Really?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

last week's episode was better than i thought it would be.

never noticed it before but the sheriff chick is pretty cute.

the theme was that gods lose power when they aren't worshiped enough, which makes me wonder maybe thats why christian angels and gods are most powerful since thats the mainstream religion.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Fucking them? Really?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2012)

Jena said:


> Seasons 6 and 7 have been catering to the shippers, and dem titties get in the way of teh yaoiz.



Nooo just no its always just ass and titties and busty asian beautys!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> last week's episode was better than i thought it would be.
> 
> never noticed it before but the sheriff chick is pretty cute.
> 
> the theme was that gods lose power when they aren't worshiped enough, which makes me wonder maybe thats why christian angels and gods are most powerful since thats the mainstream religion.


That is possible, though. God is supposedly. Pretty powerful without worship, considering that he could create without worship to begin with, while Cronos seemed utterly powerless without it. That, and he was getting his worship from God's creations.

I do enjoy the fact that this show does not portray God as truely omnipotent.


spaZ said:


> Nooo just no its always just ass and titties and busty asian beautys!


What show have you been watching all these years?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> never noticed it before but the sheriff chick is pretty cute.


This was the main thing I took away from the episode.


> the theme was that gods lose power when they aren't worshiped enough, which makes me wonder maybe thats why christian angels and gods are most powerful since thats the mainstream religion.


God was there are the beginning with Death when there was nothing in existence to worship him and give him power. "Gods" like Chronos seem to just be unique creatures that were able to feed off the worship for power and become near invincible with it. I don't think they're in the same class, there appears to be a significant power difference.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> What show have you been watching all these years?



What you saying yo??


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone think another Trickster or Angel will make an appearance?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ℛei (Jan 18, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> Anyone think another Trickster or Angel will make an appearance?



Another Angel???That would be interesting


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4uRXZ5N9zw[/YOUTUBE]

wait dean going to have baby momma drama next episode?


----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4uRXZ5N9zw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wait dean going to have baby momma drama next episode?





Jena said:


> Dean has sex with a woman, she gets pregnant, has baby, baby ages really fast. Dean's spawn goes to find him, all grown up. She's really hot. Dean has sex with his daughter.
> 
> calling it



lololololololol


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 5, 2012)

*Bump*

What, u guys decided to ignore the existance of the last episode or what?


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2012)

People are just busy that's all 

Yeah we need discuss the lastest ep


----------



## Hunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It was "Meh. Expected better." to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did like the Amazon's getting into Supernatural though, big fan of Greek myth.

And as for the next episode; God I hate clowns.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked the episode,though that could be better.I had a bad feeling about season 7 since the beginning


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

of course no one wants to discuss the episode it wass filler as shit, and low budgeted as hell


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

Irishwonder said:


> Can you tell me the differences?   As in an actual list that distinguishs between what makes a god and what makes a monster.  If you stop and think about it, it really comes down to worshippers.
> 
> Both are non-human
> Both have supernatural powers
> Both can only be killed by specific means.



monsters come from the Mother.

Gods are like angels that don't get souls sent to them any more


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 5, 2012)

Meh. 

The daughter's act almost caught me. Her hesitant scenes before confronting Dean threw me off.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 5, 2012)

Jena said:


> lololololololol



No more i*c*st hentai for you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2012)

It was ok, I was hoping the daughter would stay. dean having a demon daughter sounds kind of cool and we need more characters .


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ Jesse could have stayed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 5, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> ^^ Jesse could have stayed



right she reminded me of Angel's son.

So is Bobby helping them from beyond the grave? this kind of thing started happening right after he died.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah these episodes are getting seriously confusing
I mean between this and the rugaroo and jesse's plot
sheesh


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2012)

Good episode i expected dean to kill his daughter but sam did it. Next episode clowns i hate clowns


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 5, 2012)

Never knew that the Greek Amazon stories were ridiculous crazy,although I love the Greek mythology.

Also......there are  instead of 22 this season!!.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 6, 2012)

I get this feeling that I'm going to have to wait till the last 5 episodes to get back to the levi plot.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a spoiler!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Castiel will return in a couple of episodes


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2012)

^I thought that spoiler had been floating around for some time now. 

Agree about the episode being meh.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

It was very meh and Dead is a dick


----------



## ℛei (Feb 6, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> I have a spoiler!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

Feels good.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2012)

my body is ready


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 6, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> I have a spoiler!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sweet, I love flashbacks.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope it is wouldn't want you to bleed


----------



## ℛei (Feb 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Sweet, I love flashbacks.



Don't ruin my hopes


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Don't ruin my hopes



no need for hope


----------



## Jena (Feb 6, 2012)

Was this last episode worth watching?
I had to miss it and I'm not sure I want to go through the effort of trying to find it if it sucks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2012)

you can skip it and still won't miss anything if thats what you're asking.

It was kinda emotional, dean reluctant to take down his daughter was pretty cool to me.


the next episode however looks terrible.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 6, 2012)

Jena said:


> Was this last episode worth watching?
> I had to miss it and I'm not sure I want to go through the effort of trying to find it if it sucks.



 Do it! you know you want to


*Spoiler*: __ 



This article


----------



## Sunako (Feb 7, 2012)

Paint it Black by Grip INC.



Jena said:


> Was this last episode worth watching?
> I had to miss it and I'm not sure I want to go through the effort of trying to find it if it sucks.



Last week's episode:


Next episode:


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ lol did you get off to that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 10, 2012)

Queen Mary

First I want to express my amusement that of all the couple, all three finalists are homosexual.

Then I want to express further amusement Glee fans and Supernatural fans are going to war over this.

Ah, fans.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 10, 2012)

Sam's still afraid of clowns after seeing hell?


----------



## Sunako (Feb 11, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Queen Mary
> 
> First I want to express my amusement that of all the couple, all three finalists are homosexual.
> 
> ...



Voting voting forever voting


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2012)

The show is starting to bore me....


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope this show picks up, this episode was...amusing but I feel like they're dragging it.
I hope they got something good coming up for us fans.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 11, 2012)

As long as there's dick on dick I have no problems


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2012)

the morality in this show is hilarious, I understand Demon = evil, but now it's ok to send demons out on the mentally disturbed.

and yeah this is getting pretty boring, maybe because I'm getting tried of seeing only the brothers.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunako said:


> Voting voting forever voting


You and all of the Destiel fans. 

As for the episode, yeah, amusing, but I feel like it was somewhat redundant. We've been at the vengeful drowned ghost like twice already.

*Still in it for Castiel*


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the same fear that sam does lol clowns freak me the fuck out

hope we get a levi ep soon


----------



## ℛei (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunako said:


> As long as there's dick on dick I have no problems



Oh you


----------



## Jena (Feb 11, 2012)

Sam's current hair is the same length as mine.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 11, 2012)

I love Samy's hair :ho


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 11, 2012)

lol the talk of hair. need to put the boys bald or in brushcuts. besides regrowing long hair is good for hair condition it will also give an excuse for them to both modernize their haridos for the sake of blending. plus I think it's be hillarious to see dean with bleached hair. kind of like the honeypot episode of archer, f-ing hilarious. need more meta plot or a return of the leprichuans peeps. they could maybe seal roman in their little verse/dimension.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2012)

Jena said:


> Sam's current hair is the same length as mine.



your hair's pretty short then


----------



## Jimin (Feb 11, 2012)

What's wrong with having hair the same length as Sam's? : O

Anyways, I think it's funny Sam stopped all these monsters and he's still scared of clowns.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 11, 2012)

gumby2ms said:


> lol the talk of hair. need to put the boys bald or in brushcuts. besides regrowing long hair is good for hair condition it will also give an excuse for them to both modernize their haridos for the sake of blending. plus I think it's be hillarious to see dean with bleached hair. kind of like the honeypot episode of archer, f-ing hilarious. need more meta plot or a return of the leprichuans peeps. they could maybe seal roman in their little verse/dimension.



How do you seal something that's older than fucking angels?


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 12, 2012)

So the Levi's got to Fred Savage. Sounds like a set up for guest starring role for Kevin Arnold.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay okay. I'll take back some of the shit I said about this series before...when I said those things I was like 8 episodes into the FIRST SEASON and it had some pretty terribad pacing. I'm on Ep16 of the 2nd Season and I'm officially hooked. The character synergy between Dean and Sam is hilarious as fuck on top of the development/bond between the two...especially on Deans behalf, he NEEDS Sam in his life or he's pretty much gonna go down this spiral. 

Tl:dr. Show = #winning


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2012)

A lot of shows start out like that. Sometimes you just have to be patient with them as they develop and find their way. Once they do, most of them end up turning out to be great (Buffy/Angel).

Of course, you have some shows that go in  the opposite direction, starting out great and becoming bad (Heroes, Glee, etc.) but thankfully Supernatural didn't. I'd rather it start out weak and become strong.

Though I only think it fair to warn you, after season 5 the show isn't quite as good...


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 13, 2012)

After season 5 its not as good but still entertaining imo


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 13, 2012)

I have honestly hoped that there won't be seson 8


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> I have honestly hoped that there won't be seson 8



I'm with you there. 

I've gotten to the point where I'm watching _Supernatural_ and begging for the end.

Shitty _Supernatural_ sadly is still better than 90% of what's on TV right now.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 13, 2012)

SUPERNATURAL WILL NEVER END


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2012)

with Supes gone. their will be no reason to watch the CW network.

EDIT: after doing some research the season is going to end with a cliffhanger. The levis might not even go down this season.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I can agree with it still being better than most everything else that's on now. It was the same situation withe Buffy in season 4 and 6 (excluding excellent episodes of those seasons). It was still better than most other shows at the time.

But sometimes shows really run past their prime due to their popularity. The X-Files did, and ithad a pretty weak series finale. Thankfully Buffy picked itself up and finished strong. So I am hoping Supernatural doesn't make the mistake X-Files did so that it can finish strongly, even though it'll be painful to see this show end. 

I also hope that Cas will make this show as interesting as it was again. I miss his character.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2012)

Clowns are scary.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 13, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> After season 5 its not as good but still entertaining imo



Is that when Castiel and shit makes his appearance and the whole "Sam is Satans Vessel" and shit? I did kinda fuck it up and started watching Supernatural on TnT early in the morning and I got caught in some hella huge arc with that shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2012)

^ Castiel appears in season 4. Sam being Lucifer's vessel occurs in season 5, which is the highest point of the entire show.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 13, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> ^ Castiel appears in season 4. Sam being Lucifer's vessel occurs in season 5, which is the highest point of the entire show.



That's the season that made me wanna give it a second chance. I love that Holywar-type shit.


----------



## Jena (Feb 13, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> That's the season that made me wanna give it a second chance. I love that Holywar-type shit.



I love the earlier seasons of _Supernatural_ too, but seasons 4 and 5 are my favorite.

I'll always remember the time I convinced my teacher to let us watch Supernatural after school on the last day of my junior year. pek
I got like 10 people into that show in that one day.


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 14, 2012)

Jena said:


> I love the earlier seasons of _Supernatural_ too, but seasons 4 and 5 are my favorite.
> 
> I'll always remember the time I convinced my teacher to let us watch Supernatural after school on the last day of my junior year. pek
> I got like 10 people into that show in that one day.




Hahaha, Supernatural didn't air until 2 years after I graduated so naturally I never heard of it until "Mr. Internet" came into my life. 

No one I know watches TV like...ever, they're either hardcore gamers or hardcore "life livers." I wish I had someone to chat with about it haha.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 14, 2012)

2005 right?

Yeah, I was in high school back when it aired. I didn't get into until a few years later when I was in college. I had a few reserves similar to MajorThor because when it first started, the show was interesting to me. But as it found itself and developed and I gave it another chance, I found it to be great. As a fan of supernatural-based shows, it served as a good replacement for Buffy and Angel, and was significantly better than Charmed.

Of course it's still not without its flaws, but what it? On another note, how is the anime?


----------



## MajorThor (Feb 14, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> 2005 right?
> 
> Yeah, I was in high school back when it aired. I didn't get into until a few years later when I was in college. I had a few reserves similar to MajorThor because when it first started, the show was interesting to me. But as it found itself and developed and I gave it another chance, I found it to be great. As a fan of supernatural-based shows, it served as a good replacement for Buffy and Angel, and was significantly better than Charmed.
> 
> Of course it's still not without its flaws, but what it? On another note, how is the anime?



The thing about Buffy is that I watched that show so fucking religiously and obsessed over it something nasty. Again, THAT show started out slow but when we first saw Angeliss(Spellcheck) emerge from Angel and shit that's when it picked up and the heavy dose of teenage angst filled drama ensued. I was still in Jr. High when it released so it just figured that I would be sucked in (appealed to my demographic perfectly) then the Angel spin-off happened and it was game over from there, both Series' rank high in there as my Favs. 

Then there's this "Supernatural" son of a bitch that peaked my interests but after 8 episodes into the first season I gave it up because of the "Monster of the Week" feel. Not gonna lie, it's basically the same formula that Buffy and Angel had but with more of a comedic twist to it instead of being all "SUPER DUPER ANGSTY-SERIOUS" series. One thing that I enjoy about it is the random Cameos it has, like Linda Blair. (Woulda been cool if Buffy had a cameo with Donald Sutherland as a Master Vamp or someshit.)

On the subject of Charmed. The only and ONLY reason I ever watched it was because of the eye candy. The overall show was fucking horribad.


----------



## Jena (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been watching it since the pilot aired. 

I was a huge fan of Jared Padalecki because of his role as Dean in _Gilmore Girls_. When I found out that he was leaving GG to do another show, I was initially peeved but then decided to check it out when it premiered. I loved it. I started watching it sporadically after that. My parents bought me season 1 for christmas one year and the next year I bought season 2 for myself. I noticed that there were a lot of episodes I missed watching on TV when they aired. So then when season 3 started I made sure to park my butt in front of the TV on Thursday nights (and then eventually Friday nights) and I've been watching it religiously ever since.

I'm really glad that I got into it when I did and I love the experience, but at the same time I kind of wish that I'd have gotten into it later. The hiatuses are killer. And then almost every season ends with a cliffhanger and so waiting for the new season to start was anguish. It would've been nice to be able to just pop in the next DVD or watch it online or whatever immediately after. But whatever.

Waiting times weren't as bad as they were for _Avatar_, so I guess it's a moot point.



Narcissus said:


> Of course it's still not without its flaws, but what it? On another note, how is the anime?


Eh.

It's not terrible. It's not good either. It doesn't have the same emotion that _Supernatural_ does. Really the only thing I liked was the animation (it looked nice). The show itself is just weird. I'd pass on it, tbh, but if you're really curious checking it out can't hurt.


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't get into Supernatural until my bro had given the first 3 seasons on DVD for my birthday.

As for Charmed, the show was at its peak for the first three seasons, and even then it wasn't worth the watch. At least, during that time, the Halliwells put some damn effort into vanquishing demons. Hell, you even had Phoebe throwing some kicks here and there. The remainding seasons were pretty much:

>episode starts
>blah blah blah
>demon debuts
>LEEOOOOOOOO!
>blah blah blah
>book of shadows
>mix some potions
>phoebe gets naked
>demon shows up again
>demon gets vanquished by Piper or potion
>blah blah blah
>fin...


>rinse and repeat for four more seasons.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone else think it was a trickster???

-Reality warping bizarre things
-The mention of the God Squad
-The mention of "That movie"


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The thing about Buffy is that I watched that show so fucking religiously and obsessed over it something nasty. Again, THAT show started out slow but when we first saw Angeliss(Spellcheck) emerge from Angel and shit that's when it picked up and the heavy dose of teenage angst filled drama ensued. I was still in Jr. High when it released so it just figured that I would be sucked in (appealed to my demographic perfectly) then the Angel spin-off happened and it was game over from there, both Series' rank high in there as my Favs.
> 
> Then there's this "Supernatural" son of a bitch that peaked my interests but after 8 episodes into the first season I gave it up because of the "Monster of the Week" feel. Not gonna lie, it's basically the same formula that Buffy and Angel had but with more of a comedic twist to it instead of being all "SUPER DUPER ANGSTY-SERIOUS" series. One thing that I enjoy about it is the random Cameos it has, like Linda Blair. (Woulda been cool if Buffy had a cameo with Donald Sutherland as a Master Vamp or someshit.)


Only season 1 of Buffy was slow, mainly because they were just starting out and establishing their world and characters. But right away I enjoyed the unique characters and the witty dialogue. Another great thing about Buffy and Angle was that they knew how to properly use angst, making the viewer actually feel for the characters instead of overdoing it.

And yeah, _Angelus_ was one of the best villains on the show

And while both used a villain of the week style, the difference was that Buffy actually used it as a Checkhov's Gun, like when they used the troll god's hammer on Glory.

But now I'm glad I gave Supernatural another chance, because I get to add it to my list of favorite TV shows, along with Buffy and Angel.


Jena said:


> I'm really glad that I got into it when I did and I love the experience, but at the same time I kind of wish that I'd have gotten into it later. The hiatuses are killer. And then almost every season ends with a cliffhanger and so waiting for the new season to start was anguish. It would've been nice to be able to just pop in the next DVD or watch it online or whatever immediately after. But whatever.
> 
> Waiting times weren't as bad as they were for _Avatar_, so I guess it's a moot point.



This is mainly the reason I was upset at myself for not sticking with it from the start. I gave me a ton of material to watch without the pain of waiting until next week. On top of that, I know it must've been dreadful to fans when season 4 ended with Lucifer's Cage opening up,  knowing they'd have to wait until the start of the next season to see the result.

No waiting for me. 


> Eh.
> 
> It's not terrible. It's not good either. It doesn't have the same emotion that _Supernatural_ does. Really the only thing I liked was the animation (it looked nice). The show itself is just weird. I'd pass on it, tbh, but if you're really curious checking it out can't hurt.


Hmm, I may skip it then, unless I have free time. Thanks.


?aby said:


> As for Charmed, the show was at its peak for the first three seasons, and even then it wasn't worth the watch. At least, during that time, the Halliwells put some damn effort into vanquishing demons. Hell, you even had Phoebe throwing some kicks here and there. The remainding seasons were pretty much:
> 
> >episode starts
> >blah blah blah
> ...


What I hated about Charmed, in addition to what you said, was the wasted potential. All of the actresses who played the sisters had a natural chemistry (despite off-screen drama) and the basis was interesting enough. But for one thing, the episodic plots always felt forced and contrived.

Then most of the actors who played the other villains were terrible, with a few notable exceptions

And there were so many plot holes in the show that I could go on listing them forever. I can honestly say that boredom was the only thing that made me watch so much of the show.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> What I hated about Charmed, in addition to what you said, was the wasted potential. All of the actresses who played the sisters had a natural chemistry (despite off-screen drama) and the basis was interesting enough. But for one thing, the episodic plots always felt forced and contrived.
> 
> Then most of the actors who played the other villains were terrible, with a few notable exceptions
> 
> And there were so many plot holes in the show that I could go on listing them forever. I can honestly say that boredom was the only thing that made me watch so much of the show.



That and it just seemed like their deaths were meaningless, which can't be blamed when all four sisters died a combined 29 times and only one of them stay dead.


Also for those interested in some spoilers...


Sneak Peek
Executive Producer Preview


*Spoiler*: __ 



Interested in the part where Sam has to let Lucifer in his mind.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 16, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> As a fan of supernatural-based shows, it served as a good replacement for Buffy and Angel, and was significantly better than Charmed.



I watched Charmed and Buffy quite abit when it was in its early days (This was in the late 90s, so i was a teen back then)

Watched the first three seasons of SN in 2008 after initialy catching a random ep on TV which had me interested

Then i started following it live as of the S4 premiere

Didnt actually watch all of Angel until last year (I had seen a few random eps back in 2004 or 2005 before on national TV)

Enjoyed it alot just like with SN, being a major fan of the horror and supernatural genre myself (Duh) 

Edit: As for Charmed, it was decent at best from what i remember (Kinda liked Cole when he was being a dick)

The seasons after Prue died was just 



Narcissus said:


> But sometimes shows really run past their prime due to their popularity. The X-Files did, and ithad a pretty weak series finale. Thankfully Buffy picked itself up and finished strong. So I am hoping Supernatural doesn't make the mistake X-Files did so that it can finish strongly, even though it'll be painful to see this show end.



X-Files is a good example of a show that was purposely dragged out far beyond its planned ending because of high popularity sadly

It was excellent from Season 1-5

Then the movie revealed far to much of the remaining plot ties and thus there was hardly anything left to convey in the last four seasons 

Though i admit, there was still occasionaly good and funny MOTW episodes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 16, 2012)

I started watching it when it was on S3

initially picked it up because of Jensen (known to me from Dark Angel (Alec/X5-494 was prototype Dean btw ) and later S4 of Smallville), stayed for the Impala


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2012)

Much, much better episode than the last few have been.

It was interesting someone who actually liked being possessed by a demon, and this episode had a good number of amusing moments. Loved when the demon walks right under that trap.

Most importantly though, the interaction between Lucifer and Sam is still as strong. That gave it a strong ending too. Love Lucifer's laughter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah ofcourse they wouldn't leave a good episode like that break free afterwards.


why do they break so much?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Agreed with Narc. Much better than the last few.
Never thought I'd see the day when Sam gets help from Lucifer to save Dean.

So, next episode; Cas is back?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2012)

or his vessel is, cas promised to protect that guy.

his name escapes me.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 17, 2012)

He'd do it to get Sam to let him inside his head.

And I'm excited for Cas' return. I miss his character a great deal.


----------



## ℛei (Feb 18, 2012)

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone got a link to the preview for the next episode? I want to see this shiiiet!


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think Sam had those side burns 4 years ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2012)

spaZ said:


> Anyone got a link to the preview for the next episode? I want to see this shiiiet!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gldzCiP9o9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ℛei (Feb 24, 2012)

the promo was epic


----------



## Jimin (Mar 1, 2012)

This show has always had filler, but this season has been worse than the previous seasons. Aside from that last episode, nothing has really happened for the last four or five episodes.


----------



## Jena (Mar 1, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> This show has always had filler, but this season has been worse than the previous seasons. Aside from that last episode, nothing has really happened for the last four or five episodes.



Welcome to seasons 6 and 7, please enjoy your stay.
Try not to try over the slobbering, shipping fangirls on your way in.


----------



## Fassy (Mar 1, 2012)

Jena said:


> Welcome to seasons 6 and 7, please enjoy your stay.
> Try not to try over the slobbering, shipping fangirls on your way in.



Such an accurate depiction of the recent seasons


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 16, 2012)

Just starting Season 4. I wanna fingerbang Ruby. 

That is all.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone watching the new episode? Was that the Impala that they were in?


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 16, 2012)

Not gonna lie, kinda wish I had the time to watch this shit when it was new. Right now I'm feelin' like talking about this shit pretty hard with some people but I know it'd just bore the everliving shit out of you dudes. Psychic lady just got blinded by some good ol' fashioned Holywrath by Castiel (Was wondering when he was gonna pop up.) 30mins into Ep 1 of Season 4 and lemme tell you...shits getting hit with a huge bang.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Mar 17, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Anyone watching the new episode? Was that the Impala that they were in?


Nah, they had to ditch it much to Dean's dismay when Frank told them they had to get rid of everything.....the Impala, the rock aliases, and pretty much anything else the Leviathans know about them from when they were in Castiel. That's why they've been seen in different vehicles since then


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 17, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Anyone watching the new episode? Was that the Impala that they were in?





Big Bad Wolf said:


> Nah, they had to ditch it much to Dean's dismay when Frank told them they had to get rid of everything.....the Impala, the rock aliases, and pretty much anything else the Leviathans know about them from when they were in Castiel. That's why they've been seen in different vehicles since then



This.

Tonight it was a Pontiac Trans Am. Think of the Smokey and the Bandit movies with Burt Reynolds.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 17, 2012)

oh okay, I remember him saying that but I saw that black vehicle and I wasn't for sure what it was!

Kinda dissapointed, it was an okay episode, but Castiel was said to have been in this one. So what do you think about this whole Leviathans getting rid of Cancer, I'm thinking that they mean the Humans as Cancer to the earth, just my opinion on that subject.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 17, 2012)

i like George, he should eat Dick. 
if he ate his boss bet she tasted good. 

Frank alive and hiding?

Don't know what the hell Levi's are up to, just free Lucifer and Michele from the cage and send the gooey balloons back to purgatory, except George


----------



## ℛei (Mar 17, 2012)

The episode was good


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 17, 2012)

About 5-6 eps into Season 5 now. (Freakin' Spring Break, all the time in the world.)

Looking at episode synopses' it seems S5 is gonna have quite a bit of filler eps in it. Ep 19 stuck out like a sore thumb with "Hammer of the Gods." Seems Lucifer kills Odin....NOPE.AVI


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2012)

Just gonna sit here and weep about 7x17.
Yup.
Cool.
that goddamn promo


----------



## Hunter (Mar 18, 2012)

Cas in the next episode. Shame with whatever happened to Frank.


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2012)

So from the promo I would guess that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Castiel is still occupying Jimmy?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 20, 2012)

EVERYONE. PADABABY IS BORN. PRAISE THE BABY MOOSE.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Mar 20, 2012)

Yo WTF happend to Sam Winchester? The hair, the bad ass attitude, the psychic powers, the dress sense and the side side burns? He is a shell of his former self.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2012)

so cas is coming back or just his vessel?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah I miss the old sam


----------



## Magnet (Mar 20, 2012)

i miss wendigo's


----------



## Turrin (Mar 20, 2012)

I just wish the would have Sam go full blown evil/crazy and get it over with, how many more seasons are they going to have where Sam's entire story line just revolves around him almost going evil or almost going crazy and it never happening.


----------



## Fassy (Mar 21, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I just wish the would have Sam go full blown evil/crazy and get it over with, how many more seasons are they going to have where Sam's entire story line just revolves around him almost going evil or almost going crazy and it never happening.



Until the writers tire of jerking Sam's character around. They probably know most of the fandom would be angry for actually turning Sam evil or hurting Sam in anyway that it's permanent. 

Fangirls


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 21, 2012)

have you guys seen the Promo's? This Amnesia!Cas shit is killing me.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 21, 2012)

When I saw this thread I remembered I haven't watched this in a while:

[YOUTUBE]R0Fz_egtEgc[/YOUTUBE]

Pure epicness


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 22, 2012)

Mysto Vermilion said:


> When I saw this thread I remembered I haven't watched this in a while:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]R0Fz_egtEgc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Pure epicness




Funny thing is, I JUST watched that not long ago. (Started watching Supernatural on Netflix [they have Seasons 1 - 6]) I laughed pretty hard at it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 22, 2012)

Fassy said:


> Until the writers tire of jerking Sam's character around. They probably know most of the fandom would be angry for actually turning Sam evil or hurting Sam in anyway that it's permanent.
> 
> Fangirls



Wouldn't be surprised if they'd actually get death threats.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 23, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they'd actually get death threats.



They probably had with the number of casts they killed off.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 23, 2012)

I have mixed feelings for the new episode


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't think it's cas


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 23, 2012)

Hunter said:


> They probably had with the number of casts they killed off.



Like John, Hellen, Jo and shit? Yeah, I was pissed that the second they finally started writing John into the episodes as an active character...they killed him off. Not gonna lie, that pissed me right the fuck off. Can't really blame them really, Ol' Jeffy Dean was too focused on Greys Anatomy to give a shit.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2012)

TONIGHT AND CAS


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 23, 2012)

Yay, Cast...Emmanuel is back...

Okay someone answer me this, I just got a New 40 in. HD Tv for X-mas and this was my first time seeing Meg since, I've had it...Was she always kinda chubby-ish???


----------



## Jena (Mar 23, 2012)

dis episode


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 23, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Yay, Cast...Emmanuel is back...
> 
> Okay someone answer me this, I just got a New 40 in. HD Tv for X-mas and this was my first time seeing Meg since, I've had it...Was she always kinda chubby-ish???



Were you watching the show *IN* HD or were you on the SD station? HD TVs when they're on SD channels tend to look a little bit out of whack due to the resolution they're being broadcasted in. (That's if you haven't gone into your personal TV settings to automatically adjust the resolution for SD on SD. )


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 23, 2012)

Double Post..My bad


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 23, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Were you watching the show *IN* HD or were you on the SD station? HD TVs when they're on SD channels tend to look a little bit out of whack due to the resolution they're being broadcasted in. (That's if you haven't gone into your personal TV settings to automatically adjust the resolution for SD on SD. )



LOL good to know and no I havent' I hardly watch anything live on TV anymore...

IDK how anyone else feel, but as a straight male Castiel fanboy, it felt like they just said Fuck You...maybe its just me though...


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 23, 2012)

See my general distaste with the end of the episode is nothing to do with hating Dean, just to straighten this out, I somewhat understand that they needed to leave him behind (even though demons could easily waltz into the fucking hospital) since having a crazy-ass angel in the back of a car whilst trying to hunt isn’t going to do any favours, it’s purely the cold tone in which Dean left him.

All through the episode we finally felt that Dean was starting to become more open and actually care but then right at the end, as soon as Sam is all good and Cas sacrifices himself once more, Dean’s tone completely changes.

I didn’t even want a hug. I wanted a thank you. Just a “thanks Cas” for you know, absorbing all the crazy into himself. But he didn’t even get that, and that hurt, _a lot._

The rest of the episode was beautiful though, but the last 3 minutes were a big fuck up.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2012)

good episode. dean did a good thing to leave cas in the hospital with them fighting demons they cant take care of cas. it is like having a nuclear bomb with them with the possibility of exploding at any moment. meg appearing in the hospital was expected she want she will probably turn him evil again or something. or she could help him through it somehow. next episode looks funny, looks like the ring, another episode that reminds me of scary movies the other was the clown episode it reminded me of IT.


----------



## hehey (Mar 23, 2012)

Cop out.... how the hell does that work, Sam's soul was really fucked up from being tortured for a year and that's why he was breaking down... so what the hell is this, Cass transfered the "damage" from Sams soul over to his?, cop out.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

Good episode, but I hated the last moment of what happened.
Sam is cured but not Cas, I hope there is a way to fix it for an angel.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2012)

hehey said:


> Cop out.... how the hell does that work, Sam's soul was really fucked up from being tortured for a year and that's why he was breaking down... so what the hell is this, Cass transfered the "damage" from Sams soul over to his?, cop out.


Agreed, if an Angel could isolate the damage in such a fashion that he was able to transfer it and only it, just healing it should be possible for an angel.

This reminds me of One Piece when Kuma gave Zoro Luffy's pain. When Kuma managed to isolate it like that, he could have just not given it to anyone.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2012)

So Cas comes back for five minutes and then goes insane?

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaa


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

Gabe said:


> *good episode. dean did a good thing to leave cas in the hospital with them fighting demons they cant take care of cas.* it is like having a nuclear bomb with them with the possibility of exploding at any moment. meg appearing in the hospital was expected she want she will probably turn him evil again or something. or she could help him through it somehow. next episode looks funny, looks like the ring, another episode that reminds me of scary movies the other was the clown episode it reminded me of IT.



but yet demons could walk into the hospital at any time and take him away? Meg won't protect him, she's there to fuck shit up and probably try and take him for her own uses. 
Leaving him on his own with no protection at all was stupid.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 24, 2012)

Dean did say they killed every demon that knew about Emanuel's whereabouts. Meg is obviously doing what she did at the end for her own goals but it does give some security blanket over that hospital.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

Doesn't stop her summoning her own demons up or whatever, Meg's about the biggest threat to Cas, and yet Dean and Sam didn't prevent her from going near him.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2012)

Rob said:


> So Cas comes back for five minutes and then goes insane?
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhaa



 

I wanna die.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 24, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Yay, Cast...Emmanuel is back...
> 
> Okay someone answer me this, I just got a New 40 in. HD Tv for X-mas and this was my first time seeing Meg since, I've had it...Was she always kinda chubby-ish???



Your tv is fine. It's the actress.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

perman07 said:


> Agreed, if an Angel could isolate the damage in such a fashion that he was able to transfer it and only it, just healing it should be possible for an angel.
> 
> This reminds me of One Piece when Kuma gave Zoro Luffy's pain. When Kuma managed to isolate it like that, he could have just not given it to anyone.



any time supernatural reminds you of one piece they did something wrong.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> but yet demons could walk into the hospital at any time and take him away? Meg won't protect him, she's there to fuck shit up and probably try and take him for her own uses.
> Leaving him on his own with no protection at all was stupid.



what else can they do they can be his baby sitter especially with dick around. he would slow them down. they killed all the demon who knew and meg has a different goal with cas she wont tell other demons. i bet she likes cas or something, she wont let others do anything to cas. the writers did this for a reason. we will find out in the end of the season or next. i just think people wanted cas around and cant see dean and sam have way to much on their hands to deal with a crazy angel. it not like any demon can hurt cas.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

stilled pissed off they didn't thank Cas for you know, pretty much pushing all the crazy onto himself.
just one small thank you
just
one
small
thank you.

But Meg caring would be so wrong, she's a demon, demon's natural enemies are angels, I just can't think of the fact of a demon caring for an angel, it weirds me out.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh yay Cas you saved Sammy now gtfo


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

I know... Dean's tone turn so suddenly it was just cold...


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> any time supernatural reminds you of one piece they did something wrong.


Supernatural's in the wrong here though, while One Piece did it right


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I know... Dean's tone turn so suddenly it was just cold...



That's broke my heart really 

But I must say that the episode was good


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree, the episode was amazing until the last 3 minutes


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 24, 2012)

THUMBS DOWN FOR FAT MEG!


----------



## ℛei (Mar 24, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> I agree, the episode was amazing until the last 3 minutes


3 minutes which ruined the awesomeness 


Starstalker said:


> THUMBS DOWN FOR FAT MEG!



She's awesome


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 24, 2012)

SHE IS* NOT* FAT. SHE'S HAD A TRAPPED NERVE IN HER BACK AND DUE TO THE MEDICINE SHE IS TAKING THE SIDE EFFECTS PUFF HER FACE UP.

EVEN IF SHE WAS FAT, SHE'S STILL BEAUTIFUL YOU ASS.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah you expect every demon to wonder the earth like cynical catty bitches cutting down ugly possible vessels till a good looking stylish meat suit walks along. 

I'd get me a fat meat suit. blends better in a crowd and demon enhanced fat man closeline could probably do so major damage.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

WTf if Reiki gif is Megan you white boys are tripping about her being fat.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 24, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> THUMBS DOWN FOR FAT MEG!



Woah there! Yeah, her face was puffy looking but she ain't fat.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 24, 2012)

I pretty much agree that this episode was good until the last few minutes. I can understand leaving Castiel too, but Dean's whole demeanor towards it just put me off.

So I have to wonder what they'll do to restore his sanity, since even an angel can't remove it, and I'm not sure they're ready to pull another Dues Ex Machina by having God step in again.

Anyway, still better the most of this season has been.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 24, 2012)

She may not be fat, but she has a fat girl's face.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> She may not be fat, but she has a fat girl's face.



Not seeing it.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 24, 2012)

The fact that Cas's arm turned red when he absorbed Sam's "illness" makes me believe that there is a good possibility that Lucifer is not just an hallucination and that Lucifer really did leave a part of himself on Sam's soul and was trying to take over Sam's body. Now that Lucifer is in Cas who probably doesn't have the same will power as Sam, I think it's possible we'll see Cas get taken over.


----------



## Mdri (Mar 24, 2012)

^I was thinking about that as well. Maybe Lucifer will make a come back soon. And it's obvious Meg is up to something


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 25, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Not seeing it.


Obviously.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> stilled pissed off they didn't thank Cas for you know, pretty much pushing all the crazy onto himself.
> just one small thank you
> just
> one
> ...


Thank you Cas, I mean, you were the reason my brother was being mentally tortured this whole time and was driven to the brink of insanity...but it's all good now!

You don't get a thank you for fixing something you broke.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 25, 2012)

Turrin said:


> The fact that Cas's arm turned red when he absorbed Sam's "illness" makes me believe that there is a good possibility that Lucifer is not just an hallucination and that Lucifer really did leave a part of himself on Sam's soul and was trying to take over Sam's body. Now that Lucifer is in Cas who probably doesn't have the same will power as Sam, I think it's possible we'll see Cas get taken over.



When Lucifer said "Hello, brother." It stop being an illusion.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> SHE IS* NOT* FAT. SHE'S HAD A TRAPPED NERVE IN HER BACK AND DUE TO THE MEDICINE SHE IS TAKING THE SIDE EFFECTS PUFF HER FACE UP.
> 
> EVEN IF SHE WAS FAT, SHE'S STILL BEAUTIFUL YOU ASS.



She is nasty as hell...and she still acts like shit.
She has one facial expression, that's it, a most of the time her voice sounds like she is reading what is written in front of her.
What's your excuse this time?
She got stuck in a freezer and the cold narrowed the number of her facial expressions down to one?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Thank you Cas, I mean, you were the reason my brother was being mentally tortured this whole time and was driven to the brink of insanity...but it's all good now!
> 
> You don't get a thank you for fixing something you broke.



You make it sound like I'm asking them to throw a party for the guy. What about all the other times Cas threw his ass into the blender to save the Winchesters? Did he ever get thanked then? Nope. It's just wrong.



Starstalker said:


> She is nasty as hell...and she still acts like shit.
> She has one facial expression, that's it, a most of the time her voice sounds like she is reading what is written in front of her.
> What's your excuse this time?
> She got stuck in a freezer and the cold narrowed the number of her facial expressions down to one?



You're nasty as hell.
gtfo. Rachel's a good actress, I love her voice and I love her expressions, she's a demon, what do you expect? The slight move of the eyebrow she does indicates all the sarcasm and sass she needs.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 25, 2012)

It's good to see that people in this thread think you have to fit the Hollywood standards of beauty to be beautiful.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

I think Rachel is beautiful and I love Meg so


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd tap.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn right


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> You make it sound like I'm asking them to throw a party for the guy. What about all the other times Cas threw his ass into the blender to save the Winchesters? Did he ever get thanked then? Nope. It's just wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steven Seagal has more facial expressions than her.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> SHE IS* NOT* FAT. SHE'S HAD A TRAPPED NERVE IN HER BACK AND DUE TO THE MEDICINE SHE IS TAKING THE SIDE EFFECTS PUFF HER FACE UP.
> 
> EVEN IF SHE WAS FAT, SHE'S STILL BEAUTIFUL YOU ASS.



Thats sad to hear D: but seriously I thought she had gotten fatter too but when you look at the rest of her body she is perfectly normal, and even if she did get a bit chubbier who cares.

She is a pretty good actress too she plays the playful bitch meg nicely


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> You make it sound like I'm asking them to throw a party for the guy. What about all the other times Cas threw his ass into the blender to save the Winchesters? Did he ever get thanked then? Nope. It's just wrong.



Pretty much this. Castiel has gone through a lot of suffering for the brothers, and it's not exactly like the two of them are innocent either, what with Dean kicking off the apocalypse and Sam killing Lilith despite everyone's warnings not to use his demonic powers. They still saved the world.

Cas did something wrong under a lot of stress and pressure, but now he's realized he was wrong and is making up for it by sacrificing his own sanity.

A simple thank-you would've been nice.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 25, 2012)

When I posted that the other day, I still think she is hot, but her face was looking a bit bigger/swollen was all. I think she is a perfect as meg.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree, Rachel is theeeeee perfect Meg! <3



Narcissus said:


> Pretty much this. Castiel has gone through a lot of suffering for the brothers, and it's not exactly like the two of them are innocent either, what with Dean kicking off the apocalypse and Sam killing Lilith despite everyone's warnings not to use his demonic powers. They still saved the world.
> 
> Cas did something wrong under a lot of stress and pressure, but now he's realized he was wrong and is making up for it by sacrificing his own sanity.
> 
> A simple thank-you would've been nice.



Thank you, this is what I try and say all the time. All three of them have done so much wrong but Cas barely got anything in return. Sam and Dean did a lot of each other but when Cas did something selfless he just got shot down and that's so heartbreaking.

ugh, this show.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 25, 2012)

Kelsey said:


> You make it sound like I'm asking them to throw a party for the guy. What about all the other times Cas threw his ass into the blender to save the Winchesters? Did he ever get thanked then? Nope. It's just wrong.


No, he doesn't deserve anything.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't seen the latest episode yet, but I think at the end of the day, Castiel did what he thought he had to do and the brothers did what they thought they had to do. Unfortunately, they thought they had to do different things at the end of season 6.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 26, 2012)

Havoc said:


> No, he doesn't deserve anything.



what?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2012)

Havoc said:


> No, he doesn't deserve anything.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 26, 2012)

I read many comments like that and wonder why did Cas get hate ? 

he saved Sammy and he did a lot of things for Winchesto bros.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Mar 26, 2012)

Wheres the Colt at nowadays???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2012)

people hate Cas?

is that even possible?


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 26, 2012)

^ I KNOW RIGHT?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Mar 26, 2012)

Will there be another ruby knife???


----------



## Havoc (Mar 26, 2012)

Reiki said:


> I read many comments like that and wonder why did Cas get hate ?
> 
> he saved Sammy and he did a lot of things for Winchesto bros.


See, there's the disconnect fanboys/fangirls have with people who are sane.

Cas ruined Sam's brain; Cas fixes Sam's brain.

A reasonable person would not expect Cas to be thanked for fixing the problem he started in the first place.  However, a fanboy sees that as hatred for some inane reason.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 26, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> people hate Cas?
> 
> is that even possible?



Not nearly as many people who love him. 

Point is that the brothers have had their fair share of fuck ups. Sam went to hell to make up for his, Cas gave up his sanity. Cas has at least earned forgiveness.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 26, 2012)

The thing is that for the most part, the brothers and Castiel were winging it ever since the end of season 4. For the most part, they did OK and got along with most of it. Once season 6 started, they had opposite ideas on what to do. In Castiel's mind, Sam and Dean were in his way while in Sam and Dean's minds, Castiel was going too far.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 27, 2012)

^This.

It's not the fact that he fucked up, they all fucked up.  It's that he turned on his friends.

Castiel redeemed himself, somewhat, but it's not like he deserves anything for it.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 27, 2012)

Havoc said:


> See, there's the disconnect fanboys/fangirls have with people who are sane.
> 
> Cas ruined Sam's brain; Cas fixes Sam's brain.
> 
> A reasonable person would not expect Cas to be thanked for fixing the problem he started in the first place.  However, a fanboy sees that as hatred for some inane reason.



....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Not nearly as many people who love him.
> 
> Point is that the brothers have had their fair share of fuck ups. Sam went to hell to make up for his, Cas gave up his sanity. Cas has at least earned forgiveness.



Yeah the fanboy in me is saying "Cas traded his sanity for sam's? not a good trade" But I get why he did what he did. But like the episode before he became god depicted he was desperate, it seemed like the only option to him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

Havoc said:


> See, there's the disconnect fanboys/fangirls have with people who are sane.
> 
> Cas ruined Sam's brain; Cas fixes Sam's brain.
> 
> A reasonable person would not expect Cas to be thanked for fixing the problem he started in the first place.  However, a fanboy sees that as hatred for some inane reason.



i agree cas messed up sam by bringing down the wall he had to make up for that and he did. cas saw this as a way for redemption that is why he switched with sam. and also people are mad at dean for doing this but as much as he cares for cas he care even more for sam. so he took the trade and understood this for both reasons as a way to save his brother and for cas to try and get redemption.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool it, guys. They might have thanked him afterwards or something.
Not that it would've matter since Cas is pretty freaked with Luci in his head now.
Also something tells me this isn't the last time we'll see Cas.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm 4 Eps into Season 6...It's lame as shit. If the whole season is about catching Alphas then I'm done.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 28, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> I'm 4 Eps into Season 6...It's lame as shit. If the whole season is about catching Alphas then I'm done.



It'll get better.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 28, 2012)

Hunter said:


> It'll get better.



Hope you're right because it seems to have reverted BACK to the "Monster of the Week" type shit.


----------



## KamiKazi (Mar 28, 2012)

Season 6 sent me into season 7 hoping that it wouldn't be another season 6. Then season 7 sent me into different shows. I still keep my ears open to hear how things progress though in case the pay off ends up delivering and I feel the need to catch up to this show again.


----------



## Jena (Mar 28, 2012)

I thought season 6 was absolute shit. 

But maybe that's just me. Some people seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2012)

Season 6 was bad, But This season makes it look amazing.


----------



## ℛei (Mar 28, 2012)

so true


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 28, 2012)

Hunter said:


> It'll get better.









THAT'S A GOOD ONE. YOU'RE FUNNY.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Hope you're right because it seems to have reverted BACK to the "Monster of the Week" type shit.



To be a bit more accurate, it'll get more dramatic. Especially around the end. But I was disappointed with the way they handled some aspects, but I won't spoil it for you. It's still worth watching though (Balthazar is a fun character).

But it's season 7 you really have to worry about.

Season 5 really is the high point of the show.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the show and the characters for the most part, but there was always something about Sam and Dean's characters that upset me. It was their whole "we know better than you on what to do in this scenario that we never encountered before and we're gonna make you do it with us too or you're against us and we have to stop you" attitude that annoyed me.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 29, 2012)

It seems people misinterpreted of what I meant. Or that I phrased it incorrectly. Season six did get better for a bit when it stayed off the Alpha's but then it got ridiculous as it went on forward.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 29, 2012)

I think Season 6 & Season 7 so far are pretty bad to me for a couple of reasons.

1. Both seasons suffer from the fact that the writers still don't seem to know what to do with Sam's character. The writers seem unwilling to make Sam problem free, but at the same time they seem unwilling to have Sam go full blown evil, which results in a number of contrived short lived problems with Sam and a number even more contrived solutions. It also results in a lack of true character development for Sam. Not that we didn't have a contrived solution to Sam's problem at the end of season 4, but it was one contrived solution, rather than rapid fire like we have in Season 6 & 7. I don't know why it's so hard for the writers to just commit to having Sam go evil for awhile or commit to Sam being problem free, one can only hope that after this recent episode this indecisiveness will come to and end.

2. Season 6 & Season 7 to me have way to many filler episodes. You can't come off season 5 where most of the episodes are related to the main plot and than dialed down to the action to the point where most of the episodes are monster of the weak with no relation to the main villains.

3. Season 6 had a decent villain thanks to crowly and God Castiel had potential, but so far the leviathan have been pretty lame to me. All they have done so far is physically attack the brothers and all of them including dick can be dealt with, via cleaning products (I mean really) and choping their heads off. Even back in Season 1 & 2 the main villain Azazel at least required a one of a kind gun to kill and had great powers than Dick. However we just came off Season 4 & 5 where the main villains: Lilth, Alster, Lucifer, etc... all were far more menacing than any of these villains. I don't think as a writer you can go downgrade your villains this way.


----------



## Jena (Mar 29, 2012)

^This.

Also, season 6 didn't seem to have any idea what it wanted to do. It tried to go back to monster a week and it tried to make a main villain; at first it wanted to make Eve the main villain but then they decided to make it Cas so they killed her off (with minimum effort). It also, like you said, toyed with the idea of making Sam a villain but then scrapped it by making him "good" again.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, Turrin hit a lot of the major problems I had with season 6 and 7, the villains probably being the biggest. The Leviathans have been completely disappointing, and Eve was wasted potential. Seriously, Eve was threatening, mainly with her ability to command all supernatural creatures descending from her and being able to shut off Castiel's powers. But they beat her too quickly and easily.

Crowley was the redeeming factor, and has always been a great character. Intelligent, dangerous and witty.


King Lloyd said:


> I like the show and the characters for the most part, but there was always something about Sam and Dean's characters that upset me. It was their whole "we know better than you on what to do in this scenario that we never encountered before and we're gonna make you do it with us too or you're against us and we have to stop you" attitude that annoyed me.



This also always annoyed me. And I know the writers try to balance it by giving the brothers some flaws, but it still would get on my nerves.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 29, 2012)

The problem is that the series was intended for 5 seasons so after that they literally had to make shit up and go along with it which led to confused writing as mentioned above

I mean the levis can be seen as the most dangerous kinds of monsters but they don't hold a candle to lucifer


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 30, 2012)

It was a good episode, but the last 2 min. made it a great episode...

Anybody catch the preview for the next one? Details or link plz...


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

